# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка >  Позитив ... или территория Добра))

## Медведик

Всем доброго времени суток!!!!!
Форум - это прежде всего общение единомышленников, эмоциональная подпитка и поддержка.

В этой теме воздержитесь:
1. от негативных эмоций
2. от критики в адрес "жителей" и "гостей" темы.

Для чего эта тема?
1. чтобы говорить добрые слова в адрес друг-друга и проявлять свою симпатию в том объёме, в котором хочется...не оглядываясь на реакцию 
2. чтобы морально поддерживать друг друга
3. чтобы делиться своими успехами, достижениями и радостями в любой сфере деятельности
4. выкладывать фото и картинки - которые поднимают настроение
5. делиться способами восстановления после мероприятий и встреч
6. делиться секретами позитивной психологии
7. просто ощущать себя частичкой микромира - нужной и приятной людям на этом форуме.

Присоединяйтесь!!!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

Свет и Любовь!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

интересно, как долго удастся  придержаться тематике єтой темы?:wink::smile:

----------


## Медведик

Я думаю продержимся)))  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
В каком бы плохом настроении я не находилась - увидев то чудо Природы - ВСЕГДА улыбаюсь)))



*Добавлено через 12 минут*
А стоит погладить это пушистое сокровище - и с настроением полный порядок!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, а я глядя на ваши аваторки. на ваши улыбающиеся лица, сразу улыбаюсь и набираюсь позитива.:smile:

----------


## Медведик

А я вчера после дня проведённого у ноубука - пошла вечером за сыном - и мы катались с горы. Столько радости!!! А он то довольный)) С мамой говорит интереснее...

Такой заряд энергии)))

А ещё мы с ним и дочкой любим на каток сходить!

Но больше всего ОБОЖАЮ воду!!!! Баня, сауна с бассейном - полный релакс!!!

----------


## Ладушка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирина, давно хотела сказать как ты похожа на мою маму!!! 
И чувство у меня к тебе такое же.... Родная!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ирина, давно хотела сказать как ты похожа на мою маму!!! 
> И чувство у меня к тебе такое же.... Родная!


Вот и дочурка объявилась!!! 
Маманя [img]http://s16.******info/622085530b755d8b3b4264a43a0ef848.gif[/img]
Девочка моя.....[img]http://s4.******info/23179b99c99dcc8d211e6dedbf1b5d46.gif[/img]
Иди ко мне [img]http://s3.******info/a26c8643912cdcb55bfde385e8c9fb8c.gif[/img]

а где остальные детки? [img]http://s.******info/223f1da60863d70e01b3ea4730a14218.gif[/img]

----------


## Медведик

> а где остальные детки?


Дыкккк  здеееесь 

[img]http://s16.******info/6e512718eb4ddfdeb3be803fc4e3f797.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Все мы таааакие разные - но вместе...на том Форуме нам хорошо!!!!!

----------


## Мишкина

*Вот и я только ЗА ПОЗИТИВ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Ира, а великовозрастных берешь?..
Или в бабушки пойти? Кому нужна бабушка?

----------


## Медведик



----------


## Марисоль

> Все мы таааакие разные - но вместе...на том Форуме нам хорошо!!!!!


Какая прелестная фотка! Ну почему все малыши такие славненькие , а когда ВЫРАСТАЮТ...

----------


## Медведик

*Garmonia*,

 А когда вырастают - становятся тааакими прекаааасными.... колооооритными....хараааактерными ;))

----------


## Марисоль

Я ЗА ПОЗИТИВ!!!
БОЛЬШЕ ПОЗИТИВА ВО ВСЕХ ЕГО ФОРМАХ И ПРОЯВЛЕНИЯХ!
негативу " ВХОДА НЕТ "!!!

----------


## Мишкина



----------


## Медведик

*Garmonia*,
 Поддерживаю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Марисоль

*Медведик*,
Пропала кнопка спасиб, но все равно "СПАСИБО"

----------


## Медведик

> Всем друзьям!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

Ой, от Медведика я вообще всегда млею, но вот сегодня увидела Мишкину...КРАСОТКА!  :flower:  Девочки, а не подумают, что это клуб "лесби":biggrin:
И еще... я согласна быть и дочкой, и внучкой, и Жучкой...

----------


## Медведик

*Анжелла*,

Рада что ты "наш" житель!!!!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 30 секунд*
*bulya*,
 Фоото Счастьюшкаааааа!!!  :Oj:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Медведик*,
 Лена! Вы удивительный человек. Спасибо Вам за тему. Вы как в "Изумрудном городе"-волшебница розовой страны...А я,наверное, жёлтой, я добрая, но люблю язвить...
Вы, я знаю, хотели бы в Крым поехать. От души желаю, чтобы всё получилось.
Я тоже обожаю Крым. На отдыхе сделала фото, буду время от времени помещать сюда, чтобы было больше позитива. А ещё чтобы Вы смотрели на эти фотки и представляли, что Вы уже там. Тогда желание осуществится обязательно.

[IMG]http://*********ru/419648.jpg[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********ru/425792.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/422720.jpg[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********ru/412480.jpg[/IMG]                                                   *  Это Вам!*

----------


## Медведик

> я знаю, хотели бы в Крым поехать


 Очччченнььь хочу..и верююю что поеду)))

Морее моя страсть. по ночам сниться..лунная дорожка...тёплые волны ..песок. А вот вживую пока не довелось окунуться.

А океан я видела и ощущала - это Мощь...это Сила... это Энергия

Спасибо огромное!!!! Только чур переходим на "ты"!!!!




> чтобы Вы смотрели на эти фотки и представляли, что Вы уже там. Тогда желание осуществится обязательно.


 А вот это обязательно!!!
Я уже начинала в беседке фото выставлять - для аффирмаций.но кажеться их никто не заметил(((
Продолжим..

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Только чур переходим на "ты"!!!!


 :Aga:  С удовольствием!

[IMG]http://*********ru/396096.jpg[/IMG]       [IMG]http://*********ru/394048.jpg[/IMG]
Вид из парка Воронцовского дворца.

----------


## julia2222

*Медведик*, :flower: 




> Лена! Вы удивительный человек.


И от меня СПАСИБО за тему! :Ok: 
*Ksana tenlark*, :flower: 
А тебе, Ксюша, спасибо за фотки. Я тоже очень люблю Крым, часто бываю в Форосе, чуть позже поделюсь своими фото, и своими впечатлениями.
Всем удачного дня!

----------


## Медведик

*julia2222*,
 Добро пожаловать))))

Вот так я провожу время последний месяц (как только попала на этот форум)

----------


## Марисоль

*Ksana tenlark*,
ХОЧЧУУУУУ ТУДАААА, в эту бирюсово-розовую водууууу!!!!!!!!

----------


## Медведик

*Garmonia*,

 Мариш..а ты в Крым собираешься???

Светлана провела курс мини-молодого бойца и научила некоторым хитростям .. которыми я непременно воспользуюсь

Сейчас процитирую:

" Вам будет комфортнее со своей палаткой. Мы взяли с сыном трехместную маленькую облегченную палатку, спальные мешки, и коврик стелить на пол. Предварительно измерив днище палатки купили надувной матрас. Остальные две ночи спала. как королева. Теперь я знаю, что теплые спальники в Крыму не нужны, благо дело они у нас облегченные, когда сварачиваются приобретают форму батона колбасы, и на молниях, превращаются в легкое покрывало. Но в этом году я учту опыт прошлого похода - палатка, надувной матрас, простынь на резинке на него, легкие покрывашки.

 Не забыть беруши в уши, если мешает шум и вы будете уходить спать раньше 2-х часов. Один из недостатков Песчанного грохочущая дискотека из соседнего пансионата до 2-х часов ночи ежедневно. 

Средство от комаров везла зря, никто и не летал из кровососущих, но не было дождя. Водопровод на деревьях был организован, душ Ильич смастерил, закрыв целофаном участок 3х4, но некоторые ходили в пансионат, за маленькую копейку принимали душ в пожарке пансионата. Кстати, в этом же пансионате имелись свободные номера, при любви к комфорту, можно было снять номер там, я видела объявление о свободных местах, но о цене не узнавала, потому что нам и в палатке было хорошо, а главное ребята рядом. Задавайте вопросы, ответят все, кто побывал в июле 2008 в Песчанном.

И вот ещё:

снаряжение лучше взять свое. Послушайте советы старой туристки. 
Кстати, во всех магазинах Спортмастер огромные скидки на туристическое снаряжение, т.к. зима, но они скоро закончатся.

И форма одежды в Песчанном - туристическая, вечерних туалетов везти не нужно."


Вот девочки))))) Пора готовить снаряжение!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Я тоже очень люблю Крым, часто бываю в Форосе, чуть позже поделюсь своими фото, и своими впечатлениями.


Вот здОрово!  :Ok: 
Юля, спасибо и тебе! Классная тема. О путешествии по Крыму обязательно поговорим. Прошлым летом не удалось поехать, но позапрошлым была. Я одна люблю отдыхать, каждый день путешествовала по морю и по суше. Форос-классно!
А ещё обожаю Балаклаву и Гурзуф. До встречи!

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlark*,
Фото такие жизненные .. вода манит.... как магнит)) Спасибо!

----------


## Марисоль

> Мариш..а ты в Крым собираешься???


ХОЧУУУУУУ :Tatice 08: , но не могу :Tatice 05: не на что, вот если посыплются градом заказы с хорошей оплатой- то я :Mr47 04:  к вам в Крым!!!
А пока пусто и грустно :Unsure:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> вода манит.... как магнит


Лен, а представляешь мою реакцию, когда я там находилась! Я вообще фанат Крыма. Не хочу никуда больше ехать, пока весь его не обследую. Фоток ещё полно, несмотря на то, что доча в своё время часть случайно удалила. Так что выставлю ещё не раз. Вода-это я подъезжала на кораблике, закат...море...Потом  шла через шикарный парк в Алупке...Фото парка тоже будет, обязательно!
Пока всем пока!

----------


## Медведик

> Фото парка тоже будет, обязательно!


 :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> вот если посыплются градом заказы с хорошей оплатой





> А пока пусто и грустно


 Щас начнём действовать...выложу денежные карточки..."стыбрила" с другого форума:



*Добавлено через 9 минут*


*Добавлено через 10 минут*


*Добавлено через 10 минут*


*Добавлено через 11 минут*


*Добавлено через 11 минут*


*Добавлено через 12 минут*


Вот!!!!!

----------


## bulya

Вот эти пухленькие ручки, эти две синеглазки - это НАШЕ СЧАСТЬЮШКО!

----------


## Медведик

> это НАШЕ СЧАСТЬЮШКО!


Кааакое же оно у вас - НАСТОЯЩЕЕ!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

А я нахожу заряд эмоций прикасаясь к земле. А вот мои плоды...

А еще мою нервную систему успокаивает вода и я каждый день летом хожу на рыбалку...

Дай мне волю и я вообще никогда не уйду с моей любимой КАмы...

А вечером обязательно баня...

ПРавда приходится немного эксплуатировать сынульку, чтоб нам хорошо отдыхалось, но кому сейчас легко...:biggrin: Как хорошо, что он не видет, что я пишу... :Aga: 

И ничто и не кто не в состоянии вывесть меня из себя летом... :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

*Анжелла*,
 Анжееелочка.. будто в гостях побывала у тебя!!!!! Класс))) 

Вот сижу девчата...читаю и смтрю ваши сообщения - и они меня ТАК подпитывают)))))

----------


## Анжелла

> Вот эти пухленькие ручки, эти две синеглазки - это НАШЕ СЧАСТЬЮШКО!


Вау! Какие четкинские... :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Анжееелочка.. будто в гостях побывала у тебя!!!!! Класс)))


Лена! Это у меня такой небольшой пиар-ход. Мы же тоже встретится сибираемся в конце мая в начале июня, вот я и показываю прелести наших мест... :Ok:

----------


## Марисоль

> Щас начнём действовать...выложу денежные карточки...:


ПОВЕРИМ И........ПРОВЕРИМ!!!!

Спасибо, дорогая, за поддержку и за идеюkiss

----------


## Медведик

> пиар-ход


Удался  :Ok:  аж засвирбело всё внутри.... и речка (обожаю)..и баня (обожаю)... идилия!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

[QUOTE=Анжелла;2214297]А я нахожу заряд эмоций прикасаясь к земле. А вот мои плоды...
QUOTE]

Анжела спасибо тебе за фотки и позитив. от них  прямо летом веет.  буду знать у кого по рыбалке консультироваться. в этом году хочу сынулю приобщить,пора уже.
я даже нашла на карте где твой город. :smile:

----------


## Медведик

*Katjatja*,
 Урррра Катюнька с нами))))

----------


## bulya

Как будто вас рядом увидела!Спасибо за позитив!

----------


## Медведик

> Спасибо, дорогая,


Мариш - то одно из моих увлечений....и фен-шуй (я верю) помогает...и аромомагия))))

Но главное не унывать- это страшный грех..и концентрировать внимание на хорошем...и уметь радоваться желаемому и реализованному)))
И всегда помнить про "Закон Бумеранга"

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Как будто вас рядом увидела


 Так это и есть реальность...(хоть и виртуальная)
Вы же чувствуете сами что эмоции, ощущения можно передавать на расстоянии))

----------


## Katjatja

Знаете может это покажется странным. но очень позитивно и нежно влияет фраза и представление. ( для любителей кошек) 

усики у маленьких котят. не знаю почему, но сразу улыбает. и малышков шатаюшихся с вверх торчащими хвостиками представляю ,и как неумело макаются в миску.и на бородке молоко остается.

----------


## Медведик

*Katjatja*,
 Я помню в детстве писала стихотворение о том что все люди похожи на кошек))) что один Дворовый Котяра, другая ухоженная Персидская Кошечка и т.п.
Правда оно не сохранилось..

----------


## Колесо

И я с вами!!! Какая тут хорошая компания собралась!!!
*Лена-медведик*,спасибо за положительный настрой,за твою мобильность, искренность и умение создавать хорошее настроение!

*Анжелла!!!* Какая у вас красота!!!Тепло стало...и приятно...

----------


## Медведик

*Колесо*,
Танюшшшка)))) Располагайся!!!!  :Pivo:

----------


## Анжелла

Катя,а ты уже билет купила? А рыбачить я научу... Вот моих с берега не выгонишь, там и племянники и дети и соседи, я уже ни не различаю их всех...:biggrin:

И вот все таки наша КАма...

Бывает, что я на пару дней задерживаюсь в городе и у меня есть такой  заскок...
Я бегу к Каме и стою и смотрю на воду минут 10 и потом бегу дальше... МЕня успокаивает вода...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

привет, мои родные принимаете.... нет не на грудь... в свою компанию?
Я так рада всех своих подружек увидеть в одном тёпленьком и светлом местечке. УРААААААААААААААААААА.
Лена, потом подскажешь, как создавать подобные темы.
Купила микрофон. Сегодня уже разговаривала с Анжелой. Девчёнки (надеюсь потом и мальчишки присоединятся), такой балдёжь. Просто сказка. Слышишь голос и про человека уже можно 50% сказать.
Это всем  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Медведик,  смотрела фильм. Впечватлил. как буд-то в кино побывала. Звук и видео бомба. А про тему.... Могу не согласиться, но чуть чуть. Моя подруга всегда "плачет", что нет денег, не дают зарплату, что счета замучили. А муж как приносил ту сумму, какая тебе нужна на проезд в Крым, так и приносит. Может в это просто верить надо?

----------


## Медведик

я наконец то поняла как можно отслеживать интересующие темы!!!!!

заходишь в тему и вверху видишь 4 вкладки (под перечнем страницы)
Там где ОПЦИИ ТЕМЫ - подписаться
в открывшемся окне: Методы оповещения: выбрать моментально уведомление)))
И как только в ней новое сообщение - к вам на электронку приходит оповещение!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> я наконец то поняла как можно отслеживать интересующие темы!!!!!
> 
> заходишь в тему и вверху видишь 4 вкладки (под перечнем страницы)
> Там где ОПЦИИ ТЕМЫ - подписаться
> в открывшемся окне: Методы оповещения: выбрать моментально уведомление)))
> И как только в ней новое сообщение - к вам на электронку приходит оповещение!!


Ой, Ленка! С нами замучаешься письма на мыло получать!:biggrin:
Делай проще: Заходи в МОЙ КАБИНЕТ, а там у тебя сразу всплывают все темы, где ты когда-то наследила(отписалась в смысле..), причем по мере обновления.
Я только так форум отслеживаю: все сразу на виду... Где темка мертвая лежит, а где оживилась....

----------


## Медведик

> МЕня успокаивает вода...


И меня тоже!!!! Обожаю воду))))) Фотки - прелесть!!!!




> принимаете.


Привет!!!!!! Конечно - эти двери открыты - заходи ...  :flower: 





> Слышишь голос и про человека уже можно 50% сказать.


  я таки скайп по твоему настоянию поставила)))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Я только так форум отслеживаю: все сразу на виду... Где темка мертвая лежит, а где оживилась....


 Спасибо Алинчик)))) А то я всех пытала секретик рассказать. Мельтешит в глазах..скакала с темы в тему..

----------


## Katjatja

> А рыбачить я научу... Вот моих с берега не выгонишь, там и племянники и дети и соседи, я уже ни не различаю их всех...:biggrin:


ночевать кто-то  домой приходит  и хорошо. утром если что познакомитесь:smile:  
я б с удовольствием :wink:люблю поездки. при чем мне интересно наше постсоветское пространство, но мне б в этом году в Крым добраться.  может там теорию расскажешь.
собиралась правда или в Москву или в Израиль. но в Израиль как-то стало  страшно.

----------


## Медведик

> но мне б в этом году в Крым добраться


 Ага!!!! И Олежку прихвати..им там раздолье)))

Вовчик предлагал детей перезнакомить..чтоб тоже в форуме дружили)))
Моя уже засветилась.. правда ей никто не ответил ;))

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/398146m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
*День рождения моего ангелочка. Она в розовом платье, а рядом мама (Я), если ещё не узнали.
*
У меня грусть, печаль. Ни одной фотографии с природы и отдыха. Одна работа. Надо расслабляться


[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/445253m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Это, если вы меня не угадали на прошлой фотке. 


А в Крым ехать надо. Хотя бы для того ( по крайней мере мне), чтоб покушать лакомства Ильича и нафоткать природу и отдых
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/446277m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
*Сынуля*
моя семья


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Медведик*,
 Это значит электронку постоянно надо проверять?

----------


## Volodя

Тема классная! Вот сегондя про меня так наклеветали... Есть много завистников, которые стараются мне сделать плохо, и как бы они не старались-полохо всегда становится им... Сначала они про меня заспину намолотят гадостей, а потом все эти гадости им же и расхлёбывать, Я никогда не стану говорить заспину, я или наедине или перед пупликой опущу клеветника, причём так опущу, что мало не покажется... В подробности вдаваться не стану, и скажу:ТАНКИ-ГРЯЗИ НЕ БОЯТСЯ!
Вот она сила слова:wink:

----------


## Медведик

> Одна работа. Надо расслабляться


Надо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Это значит электронку постоянно надо проверять?


У меня майл-агент - когда письма приходят - там конверт маргает и написано от кого. Я их даже не открываю.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Volodя*,
 Привет Вов)))) Первый мужчина зашёл в нашу обитель...надеюсь надолго;)
Только чУР без негатива))) 

Делись хорошими эмоциями - и они тебе вернуться многократно ;)

----------


## Volodя

> Делись хорошими эмоциями - и они тебе вернуться многократно ;)


Ага... как у нас на маршрутках пишут : Желаю тебе в 10 раз больше того, что ты пожелаешь мне!:wink:

----------


## Katjatja

> Тема классная! Вот сегондя про меня так наклеветали... Есть много завистников, которые стараются мне сделать плохо, и как бы они не старались-полохо всегда становится им... Сначала они про меня заспину намолотят гадостей, а потом все эти гадости им же и расхлёбывать, Я никогда не стану говорить заспину, я или наедине или перед пупликой опущу клеветника, причём так опущу, что мало не покажется... В подробности вдаваться не стану, и скажу:ТАНКИ-ГРЯЗИ НЕ БОЯТСЯ!
> Вот она сила слова:wink:


да здравствует территория добра!

----------


## Анжелла

> ночевать кто-то домой приходит и хорошо. утром если что познакомитесь


КАтя, ты не поверишь, но иногда бывает, что свои не начуют дома, а чужие всегда у меня.Я уже думаю, что пора колючую проволочку натягивать. У меня почему то всегда 7 детей... Я их как мух притягиваю. Они говорят, что вкуснее меня никто кабачки не жарит, а мамаши мне продукты несут, только бы я их всех кормила... Хотя я такая строгая...:mad:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Делай проще: Заходи в МОЙ КАБИНЕТ, а там у тебя сразу всплывают все темы, где ты когда-то наследила(отписалась в смысле..), причем по мере обновления.


Ничего не поняла.Зашла, А где они всплывают? У меня такого нет....:frown: Обделилиииииииии........

----------


## Katjatja

> [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/398146m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
> [B][COLOR="Red"]День рождения моего ангелочка. Она в розовом платье, а рядом мама (Я), если ещё не узнали.
> ?


как то поменялась:biggrin: брови что ли сбрила:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

Вова, а не пишут подставь другую щеку если стукнут по одной...?

----------


## ПУХОВА



----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*VolodСЏ*,
Так, ВЛАДИМИР , я тут за МАМАНЮ!!! Брысь со своим негативом! Название темы читал? В угол поставлю коленками голыми на горох!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> КАтя, ты не поверишь, но иногда бывает, что свои не начуют дома, а чужие всегда у меня.Я уже думаю, что пора колючую проволочку натягивать. У меня почему то всегда 7 детей... Я их как мух притягиваю. Они говорят, что вкуснее меня никто кабачки не жарит, а мамаши мне продукты несут, только бы я их всех кормила... Хотя я такая строгая...:mad:


рассказывай рассказывай! 

 это очень правильно :Ok: 

в детстве мама всегда таскалась везде со мной и еще с 4-5 подружками. в лес, на лыжи, купаться.   это так осветляет дом.  и я так делаю. часто приглашала Олежкиных друзей с года начиная  в дом, сейчас сами приходят:smile:. пусть тянутся. дом где много друзей это настоящий дом.

а про крым если меня там увидите то только  с сынулей.

----------


## ПУХОВА



----------


## KAlinchik

> Ничего не поняла.Зашла, А где они всплывают? У меня такого нет....


Ириш!Не может быть!!!как только заходишь, сразу бросается в глаза:Новые подписки на темы...

----------


## Katjatja

> *VolodСЏ*,
> Так, ВЛАДИМИР , я тут за МАМАНЮ!!! Брысь со своим негативом! Название темы читал? В угол поставлю коленками голыми на горох!!!


:smile:и на подоооооольше, :smile:
а кто пробовал так стоять на горохе?

----------


## ПУХОВА



----------


## Volodя

> а не пишут подставь другую щеку если стукнут по одной...?


 Неа, ещё пишут "Не говори мне- что делать, и я не скажу-куда тебе идти !:biggrin:
Переходим по многочисленным просьбам к позитиву!

----------


## Медведик

> Желаю тебе в 10 раз больше того, что ты пожелаешь мне!


 :Ok:  :Aga: 


> да здравствует территория добра!


 :Aga:  :flower: 



> Хотя я такая строгая...


не верю!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Katjatja*,
 и брови сбрила, и коленки воском намазала, чтоб с детьми ползать удобнее было.
Ох, как хорошо тут. А не пора ли нам выпить по этому поводу?
Вовчик, накрывай поляну, как пока единственный тут мужчина

----------


## Volodя

> а кто пробовал так стоять на горохе?


я НЕТ! Я ж послушный)

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ириш!Не может быть!!!как только заходишь, сразу бросается в глаза:Новые подписки на темы...


Так я ж и говорю, что обделили У меня там всегда стоит 0.
вот даже скопировала
Новые подписки на темы: (0) 
Нет подписок на новые темы за последнее время.

----------


## Медведик

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
Людмила с нами!!! УРРРРРаааа!!! Мы тебе рады)))

----------


## Volodя



----------


## Медведик

*Volodя*,
Уау))))) Класс!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Так я ж и говорю, что обделили


Ир, обратись к админу...

----------


## Медведик

http://peschanoe.org.ua/main.htm

дублирую сылку - продолжаем мечтать))) о Крыме...о море ...о ВСТРЕчЕ!

----------


## Volodя



----------


## Сильва

Как уютно у вас здесь! Обстановка дружелюбная...
[img]http://s4.******info/5855e2b2766e78d9d64cfe92a4350098.gif[/img]

----------


## Медведик

*Сильва*,
Сильвочка, Светик мы тебе РАДЫ!!!!!
Будь как дома))))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Дорога к Мечте!!!

----------


## нарспи

*Volodя*,
 :Vah: Хочу такие тапки, с Губкой боб  :Vah: 
Хочу хочу хочу!!!!!kuku

----------


## Volodя

*Медведик*,
 У этого распутья стояла DUIM:smile:

----------


## Медведик

*нарспи*,
Привет Ленусь!!!! Нас становиться больше)))) УРРРРРА

Люди заходите к нам...мы всем рады  :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 42 секунды*



> У этого распутья стояла DUIM


Когда?? я не застала  :Aga:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Это в поддержку позитивных фоток:
Форосская красавица:

Вечер, цветы, церковь...

Белое чудо:

А это - мои домашние. 

Вчера сфотографировала:

----------


## Медведик

*eva-prazdnik*,
Ева привет))))) 
Спасибо за цветочное настроение!!!!!

----------


## Volodя

*eva-prazdnik*,
 А!!!!АААААААА!!!!! какая прелесть!!! (ещё одна моя странность-ЛЮБЛЮ ЦВЕТЫ!!!!) (я не гей!:biggrin:)

----------


## Медведик

> моя странность-ЛЮБЛЮ ЦВЕТЫ!!!!


Хорошая странность ;))) 
Очень красиво... твоя девушка будет счастлива ;)

----------


## Volodя

Я у бабушки на даче по закону (своему) высаживаю 2 сотки цветами! Бабушка ворчит, а я её и не собираюсь слушать, люблю красоту! Соседи на меня смотрели примерно так : :eek:, говорили что я странный, а мне до 1000ватной лампочки, люблю я красоту и всё!

----------


## Медведик

Это ж здорово)
Вот папа моей школьной подруги на лоджии огурцы выращивал ;)

----------


## Volodя

> Это ж здорово)
> Вот папа моей школьной подруги на лоджии огурцы выращивал ;)


:biggrin:Тут в городе тоже хотел стать землевладельцем- попрсил спонцэров(родителей) купить ящики для земли. Вопрос на стадии рассмотрения:smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Позитив ... или территория Добра))* 

Порою на форуме склоки случаются,
Сплетни бывают, конфликт получается.
Грустно!.. Но можно решить ту проблему
Скорее сюда, в позитивную тему!

Здесь царство улыбок, спокойствие, мир.
Елена Медведик теперь наш кумир!
Прекрасную тему открыть догадалась,
И мы очень рады, не зря ты старалась!

Она настроение всем поднимает,
Любой с полуслова других понимает.
Как добрая фея волшебной страны
Добра и любви зажигаешь огни
Волшебною палочкой только взмахнёшь.

И в Крым обязательно летом махнёшь!

[IMG]http://*********ru/436038.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlark*,
 Спасибо.. только ты меня засмущала - думаю теперь точно критики не избежим ;)

ПОПАДУ!!!! (очень надеюсь)

----------


## KAlinchik

> (я не гей!


да мы уже поняли,Вовчик,поняли!:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> да мы уже поняли,Вовчик,поняли!


 ... почти ;) (шучу!!!)

----------


## Volodя

> да мы уже поняли,Вовчик,поняли!


:biggrin:Я рад!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Медведик*,



> думаю теперь точно критики не избежим ;)


Лен, ты это брось. Меня, если тема зацепит,бывает какой-нибудь стишок в голову приходит. В разных темах мои экзерсисы стихотворные есть. Да вроде бы нормально принимали...Я же от души...И вообще зря не скажу никогда. Мне правда понравился "позитив", такая тема давно нужна была. И нечего смущаться...
На вот тебе: *парк в Алупке, там зверушки живут
*

[IMG]http://*********ru/418630m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/419654m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/424774m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/425798m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlark*,
обалдееееннная красота

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Утро на речке. Наверное, Русалки ещё за кустами прячутся...

Утренняя полянка, росой умытая, лучиком согретая:

А вот мой главный цветок медитирует:

Энергия земли и колоса:

----------


## Katjatja

> я НЕТ! Я ж послушный)
> 
> *Добавлено через 2 минуты*


послушный.:smile: и с бантиком:biggrin:

я тоже послушная, но когда прабабушка пару раз грозила, в лет 9 провела эксперимент. рассыпала горох на полу и встала на колени , а прабабушка вокруг бегала и причита "Детка поднимись":biggrin:


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *Сильва*,
> Сильвочка, Светик мы тебе РАДЫ!!!!!
> Будь как дома))))
> 
>  да!
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> Дорога к Мечте!!!


красотень.

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
предложение.
предлагаю в эту тему выкладывать не только позитивные и смешные фотки с инета,но и  личные (кто захочет) и предлагаю делиться какими-то смешными,или добрыми,или на тот момент страшными( а сейчас уже и не очень) моментами из нашего  детства, далее приколы и смешинки наших детей.

ну например. про моего  ребенка  от 2 до 3 лет:

"когда я был маленький,я был кошечкой. у меня была шерстка и я мог валяться на полу!

Исахрукты - сухофрукты
печионка - чемпионка

 Я " булочка мягкая, воздушная"
Олег " она летает"

бабушка Олегу "Ты мой котик"
Олег: "Нет, я - внучек"

и мой балкон

[IMG]http://*********ru/416601.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина



----------


## eva-prazdnik

То, на что можно смотреть бесконечно:
как горит огонь:
,
как бьются волны:

как совершенна природа:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Добрый вечер!
А у меня сегодня такой позитиф-ф-ф-ф-чик! Вы будете смеяться ! Сама, как говорится, ржу-не-могу!!!
Я наконец-то получила и первый раз проехала бесплатно на автобусе (специально не на маршрутке, 2 пропустила, все ждала автобуса) благодаря вот такой карточке:
[IMG]http://*********ru/437080.jpg[/IMG]

Нет бы забрать его 8 месяцев назад, а то еле нашли, прикиньте, это сколько я бы сэкономила?
Только они ошибку сделали, не по возрасту надо, а по выслуге лет, Я им сказала сразу же, но им все равно. Мне тем более, может, по льготе техосмотр пройду ...

----------


## Volodя

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Поздравляю!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

А это моё любимое Черное море
[IMG]http://*********ru/422744.jpg[/IMG]
И радуга над ним...
[IMG]http://*********ru/413528.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

*Это наш маленький позитиФФчик - Михалыч мл.
Смотрите - это он вам улыбается, очень доброжелательный медвежонок....*

----------


## Марисоль

*tatiana-osinka*,
Аббалдеть! А я, не дочитав до конца, удивилась, что таким молодым и красивым жинкам в Украине пенсию дают, наверно, чтобы продлить их красоту:biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Garmonia*,
Если б ты видела реакцию водителя автобуса, когда я вместо гривны протянула и показала ему ВОТ ЭТО !!! Это просто надо было видеть и слышать. 
Сначала он открыл рот, потом осмотрел меня с ног до головы и сказал: 
- Ни хрена себе у нас какие пенсионерки...

----------


## Katjatja

> *Garmonia*,
> Если б ты видела реакцию водителя автобуса, когда я вместо гривны протянула и показала ему ВОТ ЭТО !!! Это просто надо было видеть и слышать. 
> Сначала он открыл рот, потом осмотрел меня с ног до головы и сказал: 
> - Ни хрена себе у нас какие пенсионерки...


надо было ответить а шо я а шо я? я сама офигела!kuku

а у меня юмбелей:smile: месяц как на форуме. и хоть  тут не всеми принимается  фото еды,питья все равно поставлю. красиво ведь. кто шампанское не любит,в заначке еще куча вкусненького

[IMG]http://*********ru/444251.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

Спасибки... Мы любим сладенькое....

----------


## KAlinchik

*Мишкина*,
 УАУ!Улетное платье !!! :Vah:

----------


## Katjatja

> *Мишкина*,
>  УАУ!Улетное платье !!!


 :Aga:  только прежде чем идти в  нем на вечеринку надо размер входной двери  узнать,и кабинки в задумчивой комнате:smile:

----------


## Мишкина

*Конечно - гораздо полезнее фрукты.....*



*или овощи.....*

----------


## optimistka17

> Только они ошибку сделали, не по возрасту надо, а по выслуге лет


 Как пенсионерка пенсионерке объясняю,- пенсия по выслуге лет не дает права льготного проезда в транспорте. Только пенсия по инвалидности или по возрасту...
 Так что радуйся по поводу ошибки...
 У меня пенсионное удостоверение уже давно...  Всяко бывало, даже однажды в милицию забирали,- не верили контролеры, что настоящее... Повеселилась я однако...:smile:

----------


## Katjatja

> Как пенсионерка пенсионерке объясняю,- пенсия по выслуге лет не дает права льготного проезда в транспорте. Только пенсия по инвалидности или по возрасту...
>  Так что радуйся по поводу ошибки...
>  У меня пенсионное удостоверение уже давно...  Всяко бывало, даже однажды в милицию забирали,- не верили контролеры, что настоящее... Повеселилась я однако...:smile:


так что радоваться надо что не по инвалидности выписали.:smile:

мне тоже как то не поверили, 2 раза. 
первый раз в 23 года отправили из винно-водочного за документами.
второй раз еще интереснее, не пустили в 28 лет на дискотеку:eek: пришлось переться за документами.  надо было видить как я оттуда в часов полшестого утра вываливалась и с хрипотцой в голосе спросила "А счас как? пустили бы?":smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> так что радоваться надо что не по инвалидности выписали.


Поверь, и по инвалидности- это совсем не страшно...( на себе проверено). Но , конечно,другим такого не желаю...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Елена Медведик теперь наш кумир!
> Прекрасную тему открыть догадалась,
> И мы очень рады, не зря ты старалась!


говорят: "Не сотвори себе кумира",
Но в теме можно, для спокойствия и МИРА.
Алёнка, пусть оптимизм МОГУЧИЙ твой,
несёт всегда всем положительный настрой.
Спасибо за тему. так приятно видеть *ЕДИНОМЫШЛЕННИКОВ*.

я только что из темы Помогите, и из Беседки. Вовка, имей совесть, угости шампанским. Ну нигде с января не накрыывают поляны и не приглашают танцевать. 
Лена, хоть и позитивная тема, но я негодую. Бардак какой-то. то каждый день к столу звали, а теперь даже кусочка тёмного хлеба не выклянчишь. ( Вова, вот хлеба не надо, поляну давай).

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Katjatja*,
 катюша, иду вешатся. я пропустила твой пост и шампанское всё выпили без меня. Ну неудачный сегодня вечерок.
всё равно спасибо. Буду есть тортик и поправлятся, поправлятся, и поправлятся.... :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Смотрите - это он вам улыбается, очень доброжелательный медвежонок....


милый и славный человечек.

----------


## julia2222

> позитивная тема


Всем, всем добрый вечер!:smile:
Читая эту тему, вспоминаю стихи Эдуарда Асадова:

Люблю людей в прекрасном настроении,
Когда в глазах смеётся доброта,
А в сердце - то незримое свечение,
То синевы простор и высота.

И, может, чтобы сложностей не знать,
Не плохо б нам принять одно решение:
Не отравлять друг другу настроение,
А повышать и только повышать!

Желаю всем чудесного настроения :Ok: 
Eщё раз громко говорю СПАСИБО Алёнке за эту тему, и за ту ауру, которая здесь витает!

----------


## Медведик

> вот мой главный цветок медитирует:


Вот оно - чудо Жизни)) самое великое из чудес - сотворение человека...родного и безусловно любмиого))) Спасибо Ева!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> предлагаю в эту тему выкладывать не только позитивные и смешные фотки с инета,но и  личные (кто захочет) и предлагаю делиться какими-то смешными,или добрыми,или на тот момент страшными( а сейчас уже и не очень) моментами из нашего  детства, далее приколы и смешинки наших детей.


Катюш - ну конечно... всё что может нас улыбнуть и подарить Свет))

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> бабушка Олегу "Ты мой котик"
> Олег: "Нет, я - внучек"


 Улыбнуло)))

А моя дочб перлы выдавала:
Подъюбник - Подъёбник
Дюймовочка - Дерьмовочка

Дым из выхлопной трубы - машина курит...

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> А у меня сегодня такой позитиф-ф-ф-ф-чик!


 Танюш... мы за тебя рады!!!!!!!!!!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> очень доброжелательный медвежонок....


 Ой...чудо-медвежонок)))

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> Ни хрена себе у нас какие пенсионерки...


 хи-хи у меня 4:00 - читаю и смеюсь))))

*Добавлено через 13 минут*



> а у меня юмбелей


 Принимай поздрвления!!!!!!

[img]http://s15.******info/fe89066d8ef2b082744c2b762cb1892e.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
*optimistka17*,
 Уррра и Людмила с нами))))
Население территории приумножается.....

*Добавлено через 18 минут*



> Буду есть тортик и поправлятся, поправлятся, и поправлятся....


 Ну Ксюшечкина - нет уж)))) есть его и стройнеть..стройнеть...стройнеть..

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Дюймовочка - Дерьмовочка


По моему через это все прошли, у кого есть девочки.
Доча моя, когда я одеваю каблуки говорит: "Мама, и я хочу выкаблучиваться."
Устами младенца глаголит.......
А я всем желаю обязательно мирного неба и конечно хранителя АНГЕЛА за спиной.


хотела ангела вам подарить, комп глючит. Завтра подарю. Всех целую и ЛЮБЛЮ!

----------


## Медведик

> А я всем желаю обязательно мирного неба и конечно хранителя АНГЕЛА за спиной.


спасибо Ксюнь..а я вот среди ночи проснулась...щас ещё немного и по новой спать)

----------


## Dium

*Медведик*,Спасибо за темку!!! море позитивааа!!!
Вот она я:smile: Вовчик про эту фотку писал
[IMG]http://*********ru/423775m.jpg[/IMG]
:rolleyes: я и вроде бы ни я:smile: Фотошопчик года 4 назад... :biggrin: училась тады фотошлЁпить :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

*Dium*,
Привет Светланка!!!!!  Рада тебя видеть))))

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> А я вчера после дня проведённого у ноубука - пошла вечером за сыном - и мы катались с горы.


А вот наше зимнее творчество:

А это - в любимом парке:



И даже так душевно:

----------


## Анжелла

Ой, Лена! Прямо белочки? kuku

----------


## Медведик

*eva-prazdnik*,
 Спасибо такие естесственные...живые...добрые фотографии)))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Прямо белочки?


Анжел, правда красатульки??? У меня настя когда в санатории отдыхала - там тоже белочки бегали))))

А мы с Алёшей (сынишкой) любим кормить голубей..их много-много собираеться и прям доверять начинают - с руки клюют)

*Добавлено через 27 минут*



> хранителя АНГЕЛА за спиной


Я уже эту картинку дарила Людмиле Отимистке на День рожденья - но думаю она не против...если я её и здесь покажу.. очень уж она мне нравится)



*Добавлено через 30 минут*
Доброй ночи и приятных вам снов!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ПУХОВА

http://www.alternati.net/test.htm

----------


## Анжелла

У нас нет белочек...:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 47 секунд*
А киски есть...:rolleyes:

----------


## Медведик

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
Поеселила))) спасибо   :flower: 

*Добавлено через 33 секунды*
*Анжелла*,
 Анжел - а ты чего не спишь???

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжел - а ты чего не спишь???


Я полуношник. Вот и сижу. Перепутала с ночными сменами день с ночью...

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Медведик*,
 Спасибо.
Я люблю позитив...
И когда с серьезной миной зашла по ссылке- сначала не поняла, потом посмеялась над глупостью  ...:biggrin:
А ты зашла по  ссылочке(под хомячком :smile:) ????

----------


## Медведик

> А ты зашла по  ссылочке(под хомячком


 Теперь зашла ;))) Вот сейчас поняла почему мне не спиться!!!!!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Вот сейчас поняла почему мне не спиться!!!!!!!!
> __________________


ПОчему? 
Люда, а у меня ничего не получилось. Причем я решила просто буквы накидать и когда посмотрела на экран, то просто в шоке была... Я написала " Я хочу л"... Да, по ночам надо спать... :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

> просто в шоке была... Я написала " Я хочу л"... Да, по ночам надо спать...


 Так там же затаённые мысли ;))

*Добавлено через 4 часа 58 минут*
Доброе утррро!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Фото - зимняя прогулка))))

----------


## Donald

Дарррррррова! Я на минутку только. Но пока на минутку! Принимайте меня на своей территории! Я хороший... Я очень хороший ( :Oj: ) и даже местами (пока еще) пушистый!

----------


## Медведик

> Я хороший... Я очень хороший


 Пррррривет!!!!! Диму дождалисяяяяяяяяяяяя!!! 

Ну мы то заем ;))

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Приветик!!! Ты хоть выспалась, Ленусь? Приглашаю на чашечку кофе со мной!

[IMG]http://*********ru/429906.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Приветик!!! Ты хоть выспалась, Ленусь?


 Приветик Танюш))
Да что-то не получилось поспать...спасибо за кофе!!!! 
Ты помести фотку - н которой сама себе нравишься - я поэксперентирую)

----------


## Katjatja

> А вот наше зимнее творчество:
> [URL=http://radikal.ru/F/s59.radikal.ru/i163/0902/e4/eee926390827.jpg.html]


это твой сын или брат?:eek: если сын я в шоке.на фото девочка лет 14-ти:eek:
белка отпад. 

заодно про котенка и про хомяка. :Ok:    картинки для нашей территории. однозначно.

думаю в позитив. иногда любовь к животным должна иметь границ. как то у меня было 27 хомяков. моя мама герой.

прапрапрапрадедушка этих хомяков был ангорский хомяк.( может это не по-научному, пушистый ) и периодически гены пра....дедушки давали о себе знать.  родился как то за всю историю. самый хилый, самый маленький беленький хомячок  с пушистой шерсткой. и такой он был хрупкий и кожица была такая тоненькая. что  без смеха невозможно было смотреть на 5 см малыша, который затолкает за щеку морковку а морковочка эта через щечку светится оранжевым:biggrin: и  ходил периодически заваливаясь на тот бок где морковка.   но вырос и превратился в прекрасного лебедя.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Приветик!!! Ты хоть выспалась, Ленусь? Приглашаю на чашечку кофе со мной!
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/429906.gif[/IMG]


текс. я ужо тоже туточки. так и быть чашку с кофе свою беру.:smile:  
всем утреннее прибалтийское трям!

----------


## maxim4ik77

Как вам удаётся сохранить внутреннюю гармонию??

как тяжело ответить на это вопрос-ВОПРОСИЩЕ!!!!!
Скажите, а про какую гармонию идет речь? гармония с самим собой или гармония в отношениях со внешним миром?

мне иногда кажется что я нахожусь в полнейшей ДИСгармонии с внешним миром, но....
Но все м ы актеры и все мы носим маски, все мы работаем-живем-поступаем по шаблонам, которых требует общество. Пэтому, касательно опроса, в зависимости от жизненной ситуации, в зависимости от обстоятельств, применимы ВСЕ позиции выставленные в опросе в качестве ответов.

----------


## Медведик

> про хомяка.


 там ещё под картинкой ссылочка)



> вырос и превратился в прекрасного лебедя.


Энто крууто... представилатакого Хомябедя))) или Лебяхома))

----------


## Katjatja

> Дарррррррова! Я на минутку только. Но пока на минутку! Принимайте меня на своей территории! Я хороший... Я очень хороший () и даже местами (пока еще) пушистый!


kuku  про пушистого история как раз написана. 
 урааа! всем хорошим людям рады!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> там ещё под картинкой ссылочка)))


озорницы! была я на той ссылочке!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Лена, да я нигде себе не нравлюсь. Я или капризная, или требовательная прежде всего к себе. Сама удивляюсь, как я вчера на всеобщем эмоциональном подъеме выставила фото с радугой, ведь она есть у меня и в другом варианте, обрезано снизу ( без складок на талии!!! :redface:

----------


## Медведик

*maxim4ik77*,
 Максим!!!! Приятно познакомится))) Ой, прямо с утра на нашей территоии МУЖчИНЫ!!!!!!!
 :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> я вчера на всеобщем эмоциональном подъеме выставила фото с радугой,


Спасибо ... ты нас тм фото порадовала))))
Так что Тань я жду...пока немного времени есть ;)

----------


## maxim4ik77

> maxim4ik77,
>  Максим!!!! Приятно познакомится))) Ой, прямо с утра на нашей территоии МУЖчИНЫ!!!!!!!


сам рад знакомству. Только ж я на форуме давненько, только в подполье больше полугода был, а теперь стал из подполья вылазить.

----------


## Медведик

*maxim4ik77*,
Так я Вас (Тебя?) видела. Мы ж новички смотрим темы с начала... и всех вас знаем..на протяжении нескольких лет))) за эти годы вы показываете себя с разных сторон..потому и кажется что знакомы ...
В Крымских отчётах фотки смотрели...мы вот сейчас только начали мечтать о Тамадее...а читаем с того момента как вы только надмали собраться в пошлом году ;) Делитесь с нами "секретами бывалого туриста". что взять..что лишнее..  т.п.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 хАХа хахахахахахахахахахахахахахахахахахааха. Вот это я смеялась. Доченька даже испугалась за маму. Смотрит глазёнками, а мама остановиться не может. КЛАСС. Людочка, Спасибо. Действительно Позитив на весь день. Где такое находишь?

Всем доброго утра.
*Медведик*, я желала Ангела за спиной, но впереди тоже ничего. Заманчиво. Тем более такой...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Так там же затаённые мысли ;))


после твоего ангела и затаённых мыслей от  сразу в теме МУЖЧИНЫ появились.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Я хороший... Я очень хороший () и даже местами (пока еще) пушистый!


Димочка, привет. Ты как раз вовремя. Вовка, жадюга, не хочет поляну новой теме и девчатам накрывать. Может возьмёшь это дело в свои руки? Тема уже несколько дней существует, а мы так её и не обмыли. Прошу уже 2 дня. Я, конечно, не алкахХолик, но за позитив грех не выпить. (Тем более за наши потаённые мысли и ангела за.... ой перед)

----------


## Медведик

> всем утреннее прибалтийское трям!


Трям Катюш))))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> я желала Ангела за спиной, но впереди тоже ничего


 :Aga:  :Ok: 
Доброе утро Ксюнь)

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*maxim4ik77*,
 Ой, как здорово, что мужчин всё больше и больше. Вот это действительно начало Позитивного утра.
Максим, а вам отдельное спасибо за посты. Вчера лапатила корпоративные праздники, так многое взяла из ваши уст, стоп....чё йто меня понесло (девчата, прекратите всякие эдакие ссылочки вставлять, а то на всякие глупости может потянуть после таких то мыслишек...), конечно же постов.
*Katjatja*, милый мой человечек, спасибо за помощь. Ночь у нас стобой была плодотворная. Нет, скорее у меня. Ты же ничего не получила, а я аж 2.....( ты знаешь чего). СПАСИБОЧКИ

А теперь в позитивной теме начнутся разборки. НАЧИНАЮ.
*Танюшка - осинка*, а почему на кофе только Медведика? Мы тоже хоооооооооооооотим.

Ну вот, разборки кончились. А теперь релаксация
вглядитесь в это дерево. Нет, нет надо смотреть очень долго, не менее часа, и тогда вы увидите смысл бытия.... А если смотреть быстро, мельком, то только какие то английские буквы и море *ЛЮБВИ*, кстати, Медведик, не об этом ли буква Л....?, Ой, нет конечно. Всё гораздо проще. С..... С..... и ещё раз С......
Ещё раз Людмила спасибо за ссылочку. Опять от души посмеялась, но уже про себя. Второй раз дочка хохочущую маму на весь дом, не поймёт.

----------


## Медведик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюш - как тебе удаёться с утра - пораньше фантанировать????? Молодчинка!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> фантанировать???


Перелистала большой эротический словарь, тьфу....Ну надо же как меня прёт после ваших ссылочек. Большой энцеклопидический словарь. Леночка, такого слова не нашла.*Фанатировать, фантазировать, фанагировать, фаст-фуд, фанфары...., но твоего нет*
Направь на путь истинный подругу. Объясни, с чем ЕТО Ядят?

----------


## Katjatja

> сам рад знакомству. Только ж я на форуме давненько, только в подполье больше полугода был, а теперь стал из подполья вылазить.


а мы тебя давноооо знаем!  очень мне сборы на летнюю тамадею понравились:smile:

----------


## Медведик

По твоей просьбе - Завтрак!!!

 Маленькое изобраение (чтоб не смущать девчат на диете!!)
А это для них:


А то тебе индивидуально:


Ну и полакомиться)))

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Медведик*,
 Леночка, я же шутю.......Не принимай мои посты всерьёз. Я прекрасно тебя понимаю.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Утром встала не спеша,
Кофе нету ни шиша.
Позвала соседа Кольку,
Он привёл с собою Тольку,
борьку, Славку и Женька,
Пошла кофе пить........

*Всем ПОКА* 
До вечера

----------


## Медведик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Всё Ксюш - больше НИКАКИХ!!! диет - глянь как истощала(((

----------


## Katjatja

я начала делать первые попытки и бочком вплотную придвинулась к теме фотошопа. сижу умно просматриваю уроки и тупенько моргаю:smile: 

поняла хватит читать.надо взять что-то конкретное и попытаться на практике

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Медведик*,
 да всё из за ваших *ссылочек*. Спасибо, хоть ты витаминчиками подкармливаешь.

*Добавлено через 33 секунды*
*Katjatja*,
 а где читаешь? я тоже мечтаю ШОПИТЬ....

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Медведик*,
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Леночка, долго жду тебя. зайди в личку к себе. Там сообщение.

----------


## Katjatja

> *Медведик*,
> 
> Пошла кофе пить........
> 
> *Всем ПОКА* 
> До вечера


наверно с Рода Стюарда рисовали

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Блин, полчаса Ксюшке не могу кофе отправить... Уже и перезагрузилась...
И в личку пробовала, и так...Может, меня кто не пущаить?
Во, сработало!! Всем по 3 кофе, а то уйдете не попивши!

----------


## Katjatja

> [
> *Добавлено через 33 секунды*
> *Katjatja*,
>  а где читаешь? я тоже мечтаю ШОПИТЬ....


  у нас же на сайте в документах. много ссылочек хороших и примеров



> [
> *Добавлено через 4 минуты*
> *Медведик*,
> *Ксения Высоцкая*,
>  Леночка, долго жду тебя. зайди в личку к себе. Там сообщение.


 не поняла. Ксюш ты чего сама себя в личке ждешь?:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Блин, полчаса Ксюшке не могу кофе отправить... Уже и перезагрузилась...
> И в личку пробовала, и так...Может, меня кто не пущаить?
> Во, сработало!! Всем по 3 кофе, а то уйдете не попивши!


один вопрос   хде? хде кофе?:smile:

----------


## Мишкина



----------


## Медведик

> что-то конкретное и попытаться на практике


точно!!! Ты для начала просто силуэт свой вырежи (отдели от фона) и потом отдельно голову сделай...и попробуй в костюмы готовые повставлять ;) Я то в Коралле делаю)

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Всем привет!!!!


Привет!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> зайди в личку к себе. Там сообщение.


так уже была ;) всё исполнила... :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

> точно!!! Ты для начала просто силуэт свой вырежи (отдели от фона) и потом отдельно голову сделай...и попробуй в костюмы готовые повставлять ;) Я то в Коралле делаю)
> :


 так стоп. не путать. корела  нету и даже не буду загружать:smile:   а вот первое что начинаю это именно вырезать. сейчас размерусь с размерами фоток.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> ] Кот с чаем кофе


Привет!!!!  :flower: 
мучают меня подозрения что молоко кто-то спер.

----------


## Медведик

главное продублировать слой (правой кнопкой мыши)..потм перетащить второй на первый (удержиая) и убрать со второго значёк "глаз". Потом берёшь ластик (Кисть) и акуратно стираешь фон

А затем сохраняешь в формте PNG

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*



> корела  нету и даже не буду загружать


а я только в нём компаную..

----------


## Katjatja

> главное продублировать слой (правой кнопкой мыши)..потм перетащить второй на первый (удержиая) и убрать со второго значёк "глаз". Потом берёшь ластик (Кисть) и акуратно стираешь фон
> 
> А затем сохраняешь в формте PNG
> 
> *Добавлено через 55 секунд*
> 
> а я только в нём компаную..


 не так немного.  я вырезать хочу найчиться.  а фон ластиком я и в пейнте настиралась.

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*



> не так немного.  я вырезать хочу найчиться.  а фон ластиком я и в пейнте настиралась.


Ленусь не по теме болтаем:smile:. это в болталку илил личку давай  надо.

----------


## manja

Приветик всем
только сегодня заметила, прекрасную тему
Принимаю приглашение попить кофе.... Насладиться вашей доброй атмосферой...
Несмотря на то, что настроение не так уж... на высоте... но даже смогла себе приготовить просто замечательное кофе.... и вдруг представила себе... вот если бы правда посадить вас... Оксана, Медведик за мой стол... Мне было было бы очень приятно просто с вами пообщаться... глядя в глаза.... 
Но раз не получаеся реально....п.римите пожелание........ДОБРОГО ВАМ ДНЯ

----------


## Медведик

Вот эксперимены Коралловские:







*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Оксана, Медведик за мой стол... Мне было было бы очень приятно просто с вами пообщаться... глядя в глаза.... 
> Но раз не получаеся реально....п.римите пожелание........ДОБРОГО ВАМ ДНЯ


 Доброго дня Манечка...Ягуся-наставница наша ;)))
Очееень рады тебя видеть!!!!!!!!!! С удовольствием присоединяюсь)))

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*manja*,
И тебе того-же!
 [IMG]http://*********ru/406359.gif[/IMG]

----------


## manja

> manja,
> И тебе того-же!


Откуда вы такие лапочки появились не знаю... но от ваших постов веет теплотой и я рада что на форуме есть вы...

----------


## Медведик

> от ваших постов веет теплотой и я рада что на форуме есть вы...


Спасибо на добром слове)))))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Девчата и ребята...все мы ходим по архивам...разным интересным темам..
Если увидели что-то возможно полезное для нас "ткните носом"...дайте ссылочку на нужную страницу))) Помогаем друг-другу????

Например - новая тема барахолка - вечерние и свадебные платья по отличной цене от Ани Сенс : http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=122824&page=2

----------


## Сильва

Всем утречка доброго! Или дня!!!
*Медведик*,
 Прости, если не в тему... Не совсем по-доброму, но я посмеялась! И да простит меня Господь! Из интернета:


МОЛИТВА ГОСПОДHЯ "HОВОГО РУССКОГО" 

Пахан наш небесный! Да будет крыша твоя на небесах и на земле, и чисто у братвы нашей. Да будет, типа, воля твоя нехилая над нами. Баксы наши насущные и тачку шестисотую, а можно "бээмвуху" пятьсот двадцать пятую, дай нам днесь; и прости нам грехи наши с процентами, как мы прощаем должникам нашим по счетчику. И не дай нам лохануться, Hо избави от наездов. Шлю тебе по факсу аминь.
Hу, чисто, всё!

А ещё нашла родственную этой тему... http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=56062

----------


## Медведик

*Сильва*,
Доброе утро Светланка!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Девочки - все кто спрашивал про КЛИПАРТЫ: http://www.lenagold.ru/fon/clipart/alf.html

----------


## Марисоль

> МОЛИТВА ГОСПОДHЯ "HОВОГО РУССКОГО" 
> 
> Пахан наш небесный! Да будет крыша твоя на небесах и на земле, и чисто у братвы нашей. Да будет, типа, воля твоя нехилая над нами. Баксы наши насущные и тачку шестисотую, а можно "бээмвуху" пятьсот двадцать пятую, дай нам днесь; и прости нам грехи наши с процентами, как мы прощаем должникам нашим по счетчику. И не дай нам лохануться, Hо избави от наездов. Шлю тебе по факсу аминь.
> Hу, чисто, всё!


Сильва - ты прелесть, хохочу и температура снижается . Как здорово , что у нас появилась территория добра, девчонки - ВЫ СУПЕРСКИЕ :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Медведик

Добрый день Марин)))))))) Я тоже с улыбкой засыпаю...с улыбкой просыпаюсь - о так здорово)))

Вот - делюсь своим сокровенным, вдруг кому интересно будет ;))
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/cea2/  "Женские радости".

----------


## Марисоль

> Вот - делюсь своим сокровенным, вдруг кому интересно будет ;))


Не вопрос! Что нужно будет от меня?

----------


## Медведик

Мариш - там ссылочка - н "Женские радости"))
А от тебя все просююююют чтоб на аватаре показала себя во всей красе))

*Добавлено через 6 минут*


*Добавлено через 12 минут*


*Добавлено через 17 минут*

----------


## Марисоль

[QUOTE=Медведик]А от тебя все просююююют чтоб на аватаре показала себя во всей красе))


Не верьте им, они мне льстят!!!:)))))
Ну серьезно, вот немного выздоровею и сменю аватарку, а пока не ругайте меня за уШи :Animals 011: 
А вообще, как в том известном стихотворении, которое тут уже не раз выставляли :
Я бываю такая разная:
То капризная, то прекрасная,
То страшилище опупеннное ,
То - красавица - мисс вселенная ....

Всех люблю!!!

----------


## Медведик

Очень надеюсь, что никто из девчат на меня не обидиться...хотела сделать вам приятно)))

Убегаю за сыном..покатаемся с горы и вернусь.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Я бываю такая разная:
> То капризная, то прекрасная,
> То страшилище опупеннное ,
> То - красавица - мисс вселенная ....


Красота - сташная сила!!!
Красоту ничем не замажешь....и не сотрёшь)))

----------


## Katjatja

> Добрый день Марин)))))))) Я тоже с улыбкой засыпаю...с улыбкой просыпаюсь - о так здорово)))
> 
> Вот - делюсь своим сокровенным, вдруг кому интересно будет ;))
> http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/cea2/  "Женские радости".


опередила.:smile: хотела сказать что многие требуют снять уши. а по мне ты и с ушками нравишься.

----------


## цветок

> Вот - делюсь своим сокровенным, вдруг кому интересно будет ;))
> http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/cea2/ "Женские радости".
> __________________


Елена!Милый Медведик!Огромное спасибо!Это то что мне нужно в данный момент!

----------


## Volodя

Залил позитивную песенку группы "Нэнси" - "Тёщя моя" Для танца жениха с тёщей-что надо! И песенка классная!

----------


## Katjatja

> Залил позитивную песенку группы "Нэнси" - "Тёщя моя" Для танца жениха с тёщей-что надо! И песенка классная!


Вовчик а где послушать можно?

----------


## Медведик

*цветок*,
Лилия....очень рада что тебе понравилось))))

*Добавлено через 20 секунд*
*Volodя*,
Спасибо Вов!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 19 минут*


*Добавлено через 25 минут*

----------


## Марисоль

*Медведик*,
Девочки и мальчики! Вы лучше любой микстуры для меня  (здесь я хрипло кашляю):biggrin: 
А с  томатами вы меня в роли доброй тещи выставили???
Нет девочки, дочки у меня нет, есть только сынуля, и поэтому я буду тоько "ЗЛАЯ СВЕКРОВЬ"!!!:mad:

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> здесь я хрипло кашляю


А вот этого не надо ... витаминчиков ...и вперёд к здоровью ;)

----------


## Katjatja

> *Медведик*,
> Девочки и мальчики! Вы лучше любой микстуры для меня  (здесь я хрипло кашляю):biggrin: 
> А с  томатами вы меня в роли доброй тещи выставили???
> Нет девочки, дочки у меня нет, есть только сынуля, и поэтому я буду тоько "ЗЛАЯ СВЕКРОВЬ"!!!:mad:
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


думала с апельсинчиками.

ничего  создадим клуб "злых свекровей":smile: . вот Медведику бедной метаться придеться от свекровей к тещам.

----------


## Медведик

*Добавлено через 45 секунд*



> метаться придеться


Как в том анекдоте про обезьяну? то ж не разорваться что ли??? :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
Извините если что не так .. я только учусь...первые опыты..

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Здравствуйте все! Вот пришла с работы, а тут так всего много! Читать буду потом, а сейчас спешу поделиться с вами позитивными мыслями...
Помните, друзья, наш добрый старый совок, когда для того, чтобы сделать фото, мы долго готовились, а затем отправлялись в фотоателье? Профессиональные фотографы "рубили капусту" на детских утрениках в дет. садах и школах, "наживались" на желании родителей запечатлеть своих подрастающих чад в домашних условиях...Но те времена прошли...И наступило время любителей.
Сейчас каждый, имея две руки, и при наличии хотя бы одного глаза, легко сможет приобщиться к этому увлекательнейшему виду деятельности. СтОит только отправиться в ближайший торговый центр, где цифровые фотоаппараты представлены в изобилии, выбрать себе экземпляр по-душе и..."остановись мгновенье"! Не избежала подобной участи и я...
Да, я-фотолюбитель! Правда немного училась искусству фото и видеосъёмки частным образом у преподавателя операторского факультета ВУЗа. Он говорил даже, что способности мои в этой области весьма перспективны. Но мне нравится быть любителем и я знаю, что в сфере освоения современных технологий, таких как компьютер и т.п они (способности) явно ниже среднего, так что суждено, видимо, мне любителем и оставаться...
Ну а где нам, любителям, демонстрировать плоды своего труда? Конечно в интернете!
Мне кажется как раз здесь, в этой замечательной теме. Вы не против, друзья?
Вчера уже представила небольшую часть снимков из папки Крым-2007-"Морское путешествие  от Ялты до мыса Айя", "Парк в Алупке". Есть ещё "Ласточкино гнездо",
"Воронцовский дворец", "Природа Крыма", ""Ай Петри" и др. Понемногу буду выставлять. Кроме того (к моему стыду архив моих фоторабот в ужасном беспорядке), есть всякие другие папки, например "Друзья", "Природа в разные времена года" и пр. С удовольствием представлю вашему вниманию.
А ещё у меня три кошки, сами понимаете, что папка с "кошачей" темой достаточно объёмна. Но кошек выставлять здесь не буду, т. к. периодически помещаю фото своих любимцев в тему "О наших любимых животных" в раздел "Обо всём", и кто заинтересован, может посмотреть там. Без ложной скромности скажу, там есть прикрльные.
А сейчас, друзья, представляю вашему вниманию просто вид из окна. Вид из окна моей комнаты в квартире обычной трёхэтажки. Окно это выходит на обычную дорогу с машинами, напротив обычный панельный дом...Под окном несколько деревьев...
Но чудеса всё-таки бывают! И, порой, выглянув утром в окно, ты увидишь настоящее чудо, которое подарила тебе природа...Чудо длилось недолго и вскоре исчезло...расстаяло...
Но, да здравствуют фотолюбители! И...остановись, мгновенье!  *ЗИМА...*

[IMG]http://*********ru/400234.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/399210.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Вы не против, друзья


Оксан, привет!!!! Конечно не против... Ведь мы ведущие. На сайте много информации по подготовке и организации мероприятия. А в этой теме мы учимся друг у друга: 
1. создавать атмосферу
2. проявлять своё творческое начало
3. щедро делиться душевным теплом

Спасибо за фото))))

----------


## Volodя

> Извините если что не так .. я только учусь...первые опыты..


Чё ещё сделаете со мной ? На нашем городском форуме недавно появились фотки, где я с борей моисеевым...:biggrin: Форум закрылся...

----------


## Медведик



----------


## Volodя

*Медведик*,
 Честно, Вы в фотошопе уже больше умеете, чем я... Я незнаю как управлять слоями, а вы освоили)

----------


## Медведик

*Volodя*,
а я не в фотошопе - а в Корале ;))) И аккуратно пока не умею...

*Добавлено через 41 секунду*

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Залил позитивную песенку группы "Нэнси" - "Тёщя моя" Для танца жениха с тёщей-что надо! И песенка классная!


Вовка, группа " Ненси"-так правильно. А песня-так себе...:smile:
Ты ее используешь на свадьбе ?
Или другую ?

----------


## Volodя

Буду исрользовать. Пока она в копилке.

----------


## Медведик

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> а я не в фотошопе - а в Корале ;)))


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Вот и я попала на обложку!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/436076m.jpg[/IMG]

*Лена!!!*  :Pivo:  kiss  :Ok:

----------


## Медведик



----------


## ПУХОВА

*Медведик*,
 спасибо за приятный сюрприз :Aga: 
Это ты так практикуешься и осваиваешь фотошоп ???
Молодец.
Если нужны фоны, рамочки и т.д.-вот один из моих любимых сайтов:
http://0lik.ru/
 :flower:

----------


## Медведик

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
Спасибо..честно говоря просто хотела сделать приятные сюрпризы..это в Коралле...баловство ;)

----------


## Марисоль

Какая КККРРААССООТТААА!

Вы все умницы  и КРАСОТАВИЦЫ  (так говорила маленькая дочка моей  закомой!) :flower:

----------


## Медведик

*Garmonia*,
спасибо))))) эх..вот Красотавицами стали....  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Ну вот, оставила вас на пару часиков. Думала днём все работают (отдыхают), а тут аж 5 страниц. так хочу ответить всем. Даже пальчики загибала (Леночку за тему,Люду за это, Маняшу за то, Катю,Таню, Ксану, ой, боюсь всех сейчас по именам не вспомню. Не обижайтесь. Память то от дивичества осталась) ....поблагодарить, ответить, посмеятся..). Но уже к концу постов все забыла. Поэтому сделаем так, как Задорнов.
Поблагодарим всех оптом (кстати говорят дешевле).
Так хочу, как Маня, заглянуть Вам всем в глаза и сказать, Ребята "Как здорово, что все мы здесь........" 
Кстати, спасибо за кофе. Получила дикое удовольствие за фото со всеми нами. Некоторых вижу впервые. девчата, вы такие красивые. Смените аватарки. Дайте вами полюбоваться. 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Лена, ты здорово придумала с этой темой. заряд положительный на весь день.
Кстати, а по ссылочке, смотрю, только я одна прикололась. правду говорят, где тонко, там.... 
*Я всем дарю своё хорошее настроение. Храни вас Бог. ЛЮБВИ, удачи, ПОЗИТИВА*
А вот поругать хочу одного. Вовчик, это почему ты все посты мои про тебя игнорируешь?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ой, 14 страничек накалякали. Трындите, вроде совсем ни о чём, можно просто глазами пробегать. А на душе так тепло. так уютно у вас туточки. Сейчас посмотрю, может тоже чем порадую.

----------


## Медведик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 :Ok:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 26 секунд*
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Спасибо))) :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Несмотря на то, что настроение не так уж... на высоте... но даже смогла себе приготовить просто замечательное кофе.... и вдруг представила себе... вот если бы правда посадить вас... Оксана, Медведик за мой стол... Мне было было бы очень приятно просто с вами пообщаться... глядя в глаза....


Не расслабляйся, мы придём не одни. Возьмём с собой пару, тройку....десяток тамадов и завалим, только не на кофе. Я уж какой день хочу напится. Повод есть, открытие ПОЗИТИВНОЙ темы, а выпить до сих пор не выпили. Говорят обмыть надо. Так вот жди в гости. Кааааааааааааааак обмоем. Что весь форум гудеть 3....нет 5 дней будет.
Кто за позитивный выпивон, поднимите микрофоны... Тогда начнём сами накрывать, коли мужчины не хотят.
Леночка, только где это лучше сделать? Здесь или в беседке? 
Сама понимаешь, сама тамада. Всё новое подлежит обмытию

----------


## Марисоль

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Иришка, видела как здоровски Еленка фото Курочки оформила, вот бы ей переслать в больницу для хорошего настроения!!! Ты с ней связывалась сегодня, что-то она мне не отвечает!?

----------


## Медведик

> в беседке?


 :Aga:  :Pivo:

----------


## Марисоль

> Не расслабляйся, мы придём не одни. Возьмём с собой пару, тройку....десяток тамадов и завалим, только не на кофе. Я уж какой день хочу напится. Повод есть, открытие ПОЗИТИВНОЙ темы, а выпить до сих пор не выпили. Говорят обмыть надо. Так вот жди в гости. Кааааааааааааааак обмоем. Что весь форум гудеть 3....нет 5 дней будет.
> Кто за позитивный выпивон, поднимите микрофоны... Тогда начнём сами накрывать, коли мужчины не хотят.
> Леночка, только где это лучше сделать? Здесь или в беседке? 
> Сама понимаешь, сама тамада. Всё новое подлежит обмытию


Ой девочки, а вдруг "обмыть" - это негатив, а у нас здесь территория добра!!!
КАК быть :Fz:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Медведик*,
 Ленуська, а ты вообще выходишь, ну например покушать? Смотри исхудаешь, как я на том фото. И будем с тобой на свадьбах чечётку своими косточками ОТЧЕЧЁТЫВАТЬ.

Катюш, сейчас увидила прикол. сама себя в личку зову. ха-ха.
Знаешь, это всё от утренней ссылочки. Кстати, девчата, кто виноват, что сегодня меня так прёт? Чья ссылка, признавайтесь лучще....

----------


## Медведик

> кто виноват


Людмиа Пухова  :Ok: :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 43 секунды*

----------


## Donald

Ой, дефффчонки! Привет! Еле дополз до компа... Приехал, машину поставил, наелся, бутылочку пивка открыл - и к вам! Но чую.... мышца, напрямую соединяющая желудок и веки, перенапряглась. Натянулась до упора, боюсь, как бы не лопнула! Так что... есть опасения разбиться об стол... Силы на исходе! Пойду ка я (позитиффффф...) к женщине... А то она (жена) уже легла спать и ма-а-анит, и ма-а-а-анит... 
Или... с вами остаться? (от я гад, да? Вот же как вопрос поставил, стервец!) 
Ой, люблю я вас! Не знаю, пока, за что! Но в марте - узнаю!

*А кто еще в марте в Новосибирск едет со мной к Naate и Медведику?*

----------


## Медведик

> Пойду ка я (позитиффффф...) к женщине... А то она (жена) уже легла спать и ма-а-анит, и ма-а-а-анит...


Хоть и жалко отпускать...но мы ж не эгоистки... иди Димочка))))

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*



> Силы на исходе!


Ой..девчат - все мысленно сделали Диме коллективный массажик)))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

У нас за окошком висит кормушка для птиц. Вот они все  целый день кучкуются и так подлетают. Фотографировали через окно.

 [IMG]http://*********ru/423790.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/413550.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/408430.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Добавлено через 25 секунд*



> Фотографировали через окно


Спааасибо)))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Мариша, мне Курочка тоже что-то сегодня не ответила.:frown: А фото как ей перешлёшь?. Вот поправится и будет читать-читать.....

----------


## Медведик

> Вот поправится


 Поскорей бы!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А это со вчерашней прогулки в сосновую рощу

 [IMG]http://*********ru/438113.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/436065.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/441185.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/440161.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/439137.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> А это со вчерашней прогулки


Улыбаюсь)))

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Добрый вечер всем позитивным форумчанам. Спасибо за то, что несёте в души гармонию :flower: !
Вот, поколдовала немножко :Vah: , но я не волшебник, я только учусь:biggrin:!!!

----------


## Donald

> Улыбаюсь))


Вот есть же понятия Ум, честь, Совесть эпохи, например, какой-нить... А ты вот, Ленчик, как есть - Улыбка Форума! Вот!

----------


## Медведик

*Добавлено через 43 секунды*
*eva-prazdnik*,
Спасибо Евочка))))) Уау какая я фигуриииистая!!!!

----------


## Donald

> Вот, поколдовала немножко


Ух ты!!!!!! Можно я на стенку повешаю, а? Лен, тебе как на стене будет, ниче?

----------


## Медведик

*Donald*,
 :flower:  :br:  :br: 

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*



> Лен, тебе как на стене будет, ниче?


Всю жизззнь мечтала ;))) Да ещё и преображёная...с такой то фактурой!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Леночка*! *Спасибо большое*..  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Раньше меня только Люда Пухова преображала, а теперь я просто *обалдеваю.....*:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

*optimistka17*,
Пожалуйста. Люда Пухова профи... а я только сегодня  - пока вдохновение))))  :flower: 



*Добавлено через 16 минут*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Успела дочитать только до 11-той страницы, получила заряд позитива! Хочется поблагодарить всех. Как говорят: "С меня стакан!"  :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo: 

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Шикарные фотки!!!  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok: 

*eva-prazdnik*,Я всё про Крым. Где-то на 6ой стр. фото церкви в Форосе. Отдельное спасибо. Это сказочное место. Когда я была внутри, фот. у меня был плёночный, фотки только распечатанные на карточках. А вот с моря цифровые есть. Вот...как дополнение к твоим...

[IMG]http://*********ru/455520.jpg[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********ru/445280.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlark*,
Какие прооосторы!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Лена! Я не поняла, ты бывала в Крыму?

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlark*,
нет((( я вообще моря не видела(

Была на Атлантическом океане (во Франции на гастролях 10 дней жили)

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Была на Атлантическом океане (во Франции на гастролях 10 дней жили)


Классно!!! Я во Франции не была, увы...Муж был (Царство ему Небесное), на гастролях 3 месяца на Лазурном берегу...

Крым-это сказочное место...А какой там воздух!!! :rolleyes:
В этом году не смогу поехать, дочка в ВУЗ поступает...

----------


## Медведик

> Крым-это сказочное место...А какой там воздух!!! 
> В этом году не смогу поехать,


Даже на 10 дней не вырваться??

*Добавлено через 31 секунду*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Даже на 10 дней не вырваться??


 :Fz:   :Fz:   :Fz: 

В наше время закончить школу и поступить в ВУЗ-удовольствие не из дешёвых...

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlark*,
жаль...

----------


## Katjatja

Ира Ветерок, спасибо за фотки, снегирьки у на средко бывают прямо любовалась,
Лена  с  фотохудожеством Люды в подарках ухахатывалась, так задорно!

у нас тоже висит кормушка для птиц на балконе. Кошка  счастлива! а когда сало висело,и вороны балкон аж расшатывали,волновались даже за светлый ум кошки.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *Ksana tenlark*,
> жаль...


смотрим с позитивной точки зрения! событие то какое окончание школы!

----------


## Сильва

> В наше время закончить школу и поступить в ВУЗ-удовольствие не из дешёвых...


А учи-иться!!! Только успевай [img]http://s10.******info/abc171403125975ee609017dd5ce2bbb.gif[/img]

----------


## Медведик



----------


## eva-prazdnik

> Я всё про Крым.


Ну тогда вот ещё:
Очень мне нравится игра света и тени в яркой зелени:

А это форосский парк



и Райский уголок в нём:

А-аблака:biggrin:, белогривые лошадки...И свободный полёт:

И вечер над морем:

----------


## Медведик

*eva-prazdnik*,
Очень красиво!!!!



*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Всем доброй ночи)))))))

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> жаль...


  :Aga:  :frown:




> А учи-иться!!! Только успевай


Да...Вот комп друг у друга из рук...У неё свои контакты, у меня свои...

*eva-prazdnik*,  :Ok:  спасибо за фотки!

*Я всегда любуюь крымской сосной...*

[IMG]http://*********ru/403299.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********ru/406371.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlark*,
Спасибо - теперь мне точно приснится замечательный сон)

----------


## Мишкина

Леночка!!!!!
За моего медвежонка......

----------


## Volodя

Хотите свежего, свадебного позитиффчика От Геннадия гениального ?
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....04#post2216604
Танец Тёщи и зятя

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Добрый вечер всем позитивным форумчанам. Спасибо за то, что несёте в души гармонию!
> Вот, поколдовала немножко, но я не волшебник, я только учусь!!!


Ваууууууууу. Это просто бомба, ой стюардесса бомбовская. Кого-то она мне напоминает. Не девушку ли с позитивным характером? *Медведик*, вот это подарочек для тебя. Классный!!!!!!!!!!!! в рамочку обязательно. Кстати, а можно я тоже на стенку повешу. Будут друзья заходить, а я им :"Эта стюардесса, по имени Лена, каждый день доставляет нам всем позитив". 

Девчата и мальчишки, всем привет. Спешу сообщить не очень позитивные новости с позитивным исходом. Я благополучно поймала тот самый вирус, что ходит по планете. Теперь дома лазарет. Но даже высокая температура не мешает мне общаться с вами.
Иришка, какие замечательные птицы у тебя за окном. А снег какой в Новосибирске. просто глаз не отвести.
*Гармоша*, милая, нажраться - это плохо, а обмыть - это позитив. Ведь мне кажется в такой компании выпить по соточке хорошего коньячка, это праздник души. Вы не согласны?
А я бы с удовольствием подняла тост за *Доброту души, мир и согласия в ваших семьях!*

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Я во Франции не была, увы..


*Ксеничка, так ещё только жить начинаем. Франция обязательно ещё увидит самых весёлых людей планеты. всех нас. 
А это для тебя, Ксана, золотой мой человечек.*




*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*eva-prazdnik*,
 Евочка, это твои, или чьи-то? Очень красивая игра цвета.

----------


## Katjatja

> В
> 
> Девчата и мальчишки, всем привет. Спешу сообщить не очень позитивные новости с позитивным исходом. Я благополучно поймала тот самый вирус, что ходит по планете. Теперь дома лазарет. 
> *Гармоша*, милая, нажраться - это плохо, а обмыть - это позитив. Ведь мне кажется в такой компании выпить по соточке хорошего коньячка, это праздник души. Вы не согласны?
> А я бы с удовольствием подняла тост за *Доброту души, мир и согласия в ваших семьях!*
> 
> .


Ксюнь биттнера , биттнера бальзамчик в твоем положении, коньячка румошку! то то я думаю и чего ты сегодня такая влюбленная!  выздоравливай!

искала для вас колыбельную одну очень хорошую,куда то ее потеряла,так жалко и что странно в инете тоже нет по поисковику.  всем спокойной ночи! хороших снов и сил на завтра!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> то то я думаю и чего ты сегодня такая влюбленная!


Не, неугадала. во всём виновата Людочка. С утра пораньше прислала мне некую ссылочку и вот............Весь день на смарку. думать больше ни о чём не могу, а из-за болезни никуда не пошла. Как жить?




> выздоравливай!


спасибо. с вами быстро на ножки встану и буги вуги......например так

*Анжела*, шо то я не понимаю. Ты ставишь на посты Спасибо, а сама-то где?[/COLOR][/B] Катюшка, по моему тут тишь и благадать. кроме нас никого не видать.

Тогда, пока все спят устроим им подарочек. они проснутся, а тут сюрприз. Приятно будет, надеюсь.[IMG][IMG][/IMG][/IMG]

*Мои славные*, пусть исполняются ваши мечты....Особенно те, что связанны с нашей встречей. Доброй вам ночи, хороших сновидений и прекрасного дня!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> Евочка, это твои, или чьи-то?


Таки мои, сама гордюся:biggrin:!!! Чур, фотокритиков сюда не пускать:cool:. Ну, разве только "фото", без "критиков":wink:...
А это не моя, но вку-усная!!! Для тех, кто к коньячку предпочитает не лимончик, или не к коньячку, а просто так:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

И всё таки я не удержалась и решила накрыть полянку. евочка за тобой закусочка, за мной Бальзам Битнера.
Есть повод. За открытие новой темы.


*За милых, красивых и позитивных.
За добрых, весёлых и креативных.
За вас,дорогие, бокал поднимаю,
Целую, люблю и до дна выпиваю.
Отдельно за тему спасибо скажу,
Кому?Кто не знает её.....покажу.

Медведик, спасибо за позитив*

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*


*Гармоша*, родная, это не пьянка, это ЗДОРОВЬЯ для. 
Всех прошу поднять и вапить за самую лучшую компанию ведущих.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Ох, хорошо пошла. А теперь баиньки. Всем пока!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Ну, тогда, прислушались:
Летит пробка из шампанского
Звон хрустального бокала
У-р-р-ра!!! За новую темку, за новые улыбки, за хорошее настроение и за нас замечательных, прогресивных и позитивных:biggrin: :Ok: :biggrin:!!!
Пы.сы.Ну разве такими пьянки бывают?! Вдохните этот сладостный воздух, грудь вперёд, локон страсти поправили (чур, только девочки:biggrin:!)и поймёте, что это он самый, настоящий ПРАЗДНИК!!! 
Итак, бокалы подняли, а это - последний штрих к праздничной феерии:

Вот такой тост на сон грядущий у нас получился: лёгкий, сладкий и романтичный!!! Желаю всем таких же снов:smile:!

----------


## ПУХОВА

Отгадайте правильную фразу:

----------


## Сильва

*Медведик*,
 Утречко доброе! Я сёдни первая? И меня в рамочку... Вместе с печкой и лаптями... :Vah:  А котик вишь какой хороший - мышек у мине ловить...

----------


## Медведик

> Но даже высокая температура не мешает мне общаться с вами.


 Ксюнь - ты даже не думай...всё ТЫ ЗДОРОВЕЕШЬ С КАЖДОЙ МИНуТОЙ!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Сильва*,
Доброе утро Светик)))) Только проснулась.... 
Я ж тебя прям сразу хотела в рамочку...только в кабинете то твоём фото нет ;)...а потом вспомнила о Ягусеньке.  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
*Доброе утро всем жителям Территории Добра)))

Сегодня предлагаю каждому стать Феей ...или Феем.
Поиграем в исполнение желаний???? Я в конце сообщения говорю то-что желаю..о чём мечтаю.

Следующий Фей (или Фея) посредством интернета исполняет моё желание..и загадывает своё.

Следующий поступает так-же)))) 

Фестиваль Фея-Тамадея. или Фей-Тамадей НАИНАЕТСЯ!!!*

Хочу...МАССАЖ)))

----------


## Курица

> Хочу...МАССАЖ)))


Леночка-пожжжалуйста!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/426877m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Курица*,
Ой спасибо Танюш))))))) Марафон исполненных желаний начала Фея всех времён и нардов ЗДОРОВАЯ Курочка!!!!!!!

А своё желание то озвучешь??????

----------


## Курица

> А своё желание то озвучешь??????


Хочу, чтоб* на Вечере Встречи с выпускниками* в субботу кипели нешуточные страсти-чтоб мои выросшие детки, встречаясь друг с другом, пищали от радости общения с одноклассниками и НЕ ЗАМЕЧАЛИ того, как постарели учителя...
Ну, волшебница Елена, исполнишь???:wink:

----------


## Медведик

> Ну, волшебница Елена, исполнишь???


Я не волшебик.. я только учусь :wink:

Да будет так!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Добавлено через 51 минуту*
Ой..а загадать то я и позабла))) Хочу.............. очень хочу...........
В сауну с басейном!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Всем доброе утро.
*Медведик*, твоего желания не увидила, но припоминаю, что недавно ты писала............................... ИСПОЛНЯЮ. Огромной тебе *ЛЮБВИ*


http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=15768
только не забудь прочесть, что написано под фото.


Моё желание. *Хочу научиться писать на виртуальных открытках, как на открытке для Курочки*

----------


## Медведик

> ИСПОЛНЯЮ. Огромной тебе ЛЮБВИ


Спааааасибо...как романтично))))

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*
Вот что значит Тамадушечки..рвёмся в бой исполнить желание.. а сами загадывать забываем ;))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Хочу научиться писать на виртуальных открытках


Кааакая ты практичная)))))
В Коралле есть на панельке значок "А" - выбираешь нужный шрифт и пишешь. Потом нажимаешь на текст стрелочкой и вытягиваешь, разворачиваешь, придаёшь нужный цвет)))) Дорогу осилит идущий ;)

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Привет всем!
Я, как всегда, начинаю утро с кофе! Кому приготовить?
А к кофе возьму яичный ликер в бокале с черной ножкой (у меня такие же, а яичный мой любимый!)

----------


## Медведик

*tatiana-osinka*,
Доброе утро Танюш... спасииибо ... я тоже кофеёк..только уже отобедав)))) у меня 12:30...скоро на работу собираться ;)

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Курица*,
Кто готовит программу? И кто будет вести?

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Случайно, не этот ведущий?
[IMG]http://*********ru/408444.jpg[/IMG]

На Диму Нагиева похож...

----------


## Katjatja

> *Анжела*, шо то я не понимаю. Ты ставишь на посты Спасибо, а сама-то где?[/COLOR][/B] Катюшка, по моему тут тишь и благадать. кроме нас никого не видать.
> 
> Тогда, пока все спят устроим им подарочек. они проснутся, а тут сюрприз. Приятно будет, надеюсь.[IMG][IMG][/IMG][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> *Мои славные*, пусть исполняются ваши мечты....Особенно те, что связанны с нашей встречей. Доброй вам ночи, хороших сновидений и прекрасного дня!!!!!!!!!


Ксюш  ЕДИНОРОГ  в точку. пошла в тему странностей.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Франция обязательно ещё увидит самых весёлых людей планеты. всех нас.


Yes! Yes! Yes!
 Париж!!! Фонтаны!!! Мечта...
Кстати, о фонтанах...В прошлом году в Москве кузен повёл меня посмотреть Царицино. Этот дворцовый комплекс долгое время был на реставрации и должен был вот-вот открыться...Одно из самых прекрасных мест, которые мне довелось видеть...Пришли с Димкой...сумерки...озеро...фонтан! Но какой мог бы кадр получиться! Фонтан ещё не открыли и только в середине била высо-о-окая струя и отражалась полностью в воде!!! Но, :frown: фотоаппарата на этот раз не взяла...
В след. приезд уже с фотом помчалась туда. Фонтан открыли, но уже не то, что мне довелось увидеть в первый раз...Красота! Но другая. Жаль не было штатива, без него в темноте пейзажи плохо получаются... Да и телеобъективчик бы не помешал...Мой Никон-то "портретник"...Но кое-что..Будете в Москве, обязательно посетите Царицино, не пожалеете.
*Ксения Высоцкая*, это тебе, выздоравливай! И всем вам, милые друзья! * Царицино*

[IMG]http://*********ru/447359m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/448383m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/435071m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/442239m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/428927m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/429951m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/426879m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/427903m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Париж!!! Фонтаны!!! Мечта...


Красоооота!!!!! Спасибо)))  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 58 секунд*
что-то Фейский марафон заглох..... Желаю

свой сайт!!!!! :wink:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Будете в Москве, обязательно посетите Царицино, не пожалеете.
> Ксения Высоцкая, это тебе, выздоравливай! И всем вам, милые друзья! Царицино


А не собраться ли нам в Москве, как нибудь? Очень красиво. Париж слегка отдохнул от такой красоты. Спасибо, Ксюня!!!!!

Так, признавайтесь, куда дели нашу *Анжелу?*. Зря мы с Евой поляну накрывали, теперь многие в загул по другим темам ушли.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Желаю
> 
> свой сайт!!!!!


Я даже боюсь спросить, а как он делается? Но желание подруги закон....
*ТВОЙ САЙТ*. Всё, чем могу.

----------


## Мишкина

*Ленусь!!!*
*Мы не такие спецы, как ты... сайты делать не умеем.... 
но раз мы сегодня ФЕИ - дарю тебе свой волшебный цветик-семицветик..
Загадывай желание....*



*А я ХАЧУУУУУУУ.................. в круиз на теплоходе!!!!! Моя ... пока....МЕЧТА!!!!*

----------


## Медведик

> Загадывай желание....


Спааааасибо Феюшка)))) Вот теперь то точно иполнится  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Девчата!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Макс их Феодосии в поздравлялке напоминает:
Цитирую:
"сегодня православные вспоминают житие и особо почитают Блаженную Ксению Петербуржскую.
Ксении и Оксаны - С днем Ангела вас!!!!!"

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!!!
[img]http://s12.******info/693aba0f75fd4fd11d61ea5fb29dd0f5.gif[/img]

[img]http://s13.******info/5f1cc277eb5aca5f368d76b3feb14391.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
Всё девчат - поговорила с клиенткой по повод "Веснушек" наконец-то получила более полную информацию. Вобщем - всё гораздо пороще)))
Юбилей 10 лет. 100-150 чел. Около 10 груп от 3-10 лет. Направления: Прикладное творчество, ИЗО, Керамика (хотя на самом деле деятельность не совсем керамическая).
Я Награждаю, создаю АТМОСФЕРУ и развлекаю в перерывах. 

Думаю хорошо пойдут ритуалы, загадки, кричалки. А из игр ХОчУ массовые музыкальные...чтоб такую массу увлечь и кучу-малу не создать.

В понедельник встречаеся. Вот!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Дорогие друзья! Много на форуме фотографий со свадеб, костюмы, невеста+жених и т. д. Я, конечно, фотолюбитель, но иногда приглашают на праздники как фото-видеооператора. Несколько папок с молодожёнами ясное дело у меня имеется, хотя не все работы остаются, их довольно много...
Кроме женихов и невест, ведущих, диджеев и пр. на свадьбе есть такая категория людей как гости. Они приходят поздравить молодых, подарить подарки, порадоваться за них. Это же такой позитив, друзья! Начинаю выставлять фотки из серии "Счастливые люди". Порадуемся вместе с ними!  *Свадьба-гости*


[IMG]http://*********ru/426864.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********ru/433008.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/434032.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********ru/430960.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## manja

А я девчонки почти каждый год езжу в париж.... так как у нас с мужем это день нашей свадьбы.... Мне почему то Париж напоминает мою юность.... Потому что он очень похож на Петербург....
А давайте собирайтесь ка все ко мне...У нас сейчас полдень.... Сходим в кафэ.... похохочем, обсудим Танюшкин праздник выпускников... поговорим о Леночкином празднике.... и просто ..... будем рады что встретились...

----------


## Мишкина

*А что не будем желания исполнять??? Идея хорошая...
Люди присоединяйтесь...
Вот я уже сегодня подарила цветик-семицветик Ленчику, 
в Поздравлялке всем - Золотую рыбку, 
а здесь - Царевна-лягушка собственной персоной....*

----------


## Медведик

> А давайте собирайтесь ка все ко мне...У нас сейчас полдень..


Спасибо за предложние...только я убегаю на мероприятие ... а часа через 4 буду)))


> Царевна-лягушка собственной персоной....


Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> *А что не будем желания исполнять??? в Поздравлялке всем - Золотую рыбку, 
> а здесь - Царевна-лягушка собственной персоной....*


ЭЭЭх,Иван - томно вздохнула зацелованная лягушка - а ведь царевной то я никогда и не была.

----------


## Медведик

*Katjatja*,
Крокодильчик - я болдю..я вся в засосах  :Oj:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> А не собраться ли нам в Москве, как нибудь?


*"Москва! Как много в этом звуке..."*


[IMG]http://*********ru/457587.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Вот как спят мои домашние, когда одна подущка на двоих.

[IMG]http://*********ru/435059.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

> Вот как спят мои домашние, когда одна подущка на двоих.
> ]



а они похожи как!

----------


## Анжелла

Ксюха! Ты меня звала? Я пришла... Эти дни пробегала по темкам, а писать некогда было...мужа провожала. А сейчас в полном вашем внимании...на целых два месяца.
Так, а что звали, что за кипишь, где выпить, куда послать?:biggrin: 
ВСем привет и цветочек собственного взращивания...


*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
А мечта моя, чтоб этот ребенок все же поступил в Москве в инситут иностраных языков как мечтает...

А вот этот ребонок по центру в Питере в физкультурный...

А этот мАльчик не уезжал на работу от меня...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Я балдею!!!
Какая прелесть!
А кушают вместе?

----------


## Анжелла

ОЙ. Чевото у меня не то получилось с форматом...:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

Добрый вечер всем!!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Медведик*,
 Лена! Привет! *И всем привет!* Некогда общаться, надо допечатать для "Хвитнеса"... Фотку тоже некогда искать. Может эта подойдёт для позитива?

*Арбат*

[IMG]http://*********ru/453260.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlark*,
Доброй ночи Оксан))

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Ленусь, покажись! Аватарку верни! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/451215.jpg[/IMG]

Это наша красавица помаранчевая.
Вот какие карты мне муж купил, политические называются.
Теперь думаю, как их в дело пустить.

----------


## Katjatja

> *Ksana tenlark*,
> Доброй ночи Оксан))


 Ленусь как прошло мероприятие?

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксении и Оксаны - С днем Ангела вас!!!!!"


Ой, а я даже и не занала. Спасибо, моя дорогая. Оказывается у нас сегодня именины.
А когда ваши именины?Кто знает?

----------


## Katjatja

> Ой, а я даже и не занала. Спасибо, моя дорогая. Оказывается у нас сегодня именины.
> А когда ваши именины?Кто знает?


Ой и я пропустила. девоньки мои дорогие, не знаю как вы решали про ангела, но чтоб и с переди и сзади и по бокам, и побольше,чтоб оградили от неприятностей и кризиса:smile: и здоровья и еще раз здоровья,  да будет так! 
Именины Екатерины  раз в году  7 декабря.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ленусь как прошло мероприятие?


Катюшка, она видать ещё работает.
леночка, мы с тобой. Наш дух позитива и дружбы поможет тебе.
А у меня завтра вечер встречи выпускников и 30 лет моей школы. Мы с одноклассницей будем вести. Хотя у меня температура зашкаливает за 38. Но не могу подвести. 
Так что я выйду на связь только в воскресенье. (даже не знаю, как буду целый день , нет, сутки без вас). 
Девочки милые, и мальчики, хотелось бы вас всех увидеть. Спасибо за ОФИГЕННЫЙ заряд энергии и позитива.
Болезнь нас не возьмёт, 
Когда кругом такой народ

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Анжела, я обещала переделанную песню, но где её выставить? Совсем теряюсь.

----------


## Katjatja

позитив на ночь. я  уже в таком же виде.:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/419470.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Katjatja*,

----------


## Katjatja

Ой а на первой картинке ПУПС спит:smile:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ой а на первой картинке ПУПС спит


А говоришь спишь. Вон, как зорко наблюаешь. А я даже не заметила.
Пупс....Точно....
Катя, странно, каждый вечер мы тут только с тобой зажигаем.

----------


## Уралочка

А МОЖНО СКРОМНО ПРИСОЕДИНИТЬСЯ К ВАМ?!:rolleyes:
ГДЕ ЗАЖИГАТЬ И ЧТО ПОДЖИГАТЬ БУДЕМ?!:biggrin:
ВЫ ТОЛЬКО СКАЖИТЕ, Я МИГОМ :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

> А МОЖНО СКРОМНО ПРИСОЕДИНИТЬСЯ К ВАМ?!:rolleyes:
> ГДЕ ЗАЖИГАТЬ И ЧТО ПОДЖИГАТЬ БУДЕМ?!:biggrin:
> ВЫ ТОЛЬКО СКАЖИТЕ, Я МИГОМ


Давай не скромно присоединяйся:biggrin:  
Ураа! еще на одного жителя планеты позитивного мышления стало больше!!!!вы с Ксюнькой позажигайте, а мне спать пора,мне спать пора,мне спать пора. (уговариваю)

----------


## Уралочка

Ну вот и позажигали:frown:
Ксюня тоже спать пошла, уже спокойной ночи пожелала:frown:
По моему, каши мы сегодня не сварим :Aga: 
До завтра мои хорошие, до завтра (тоже уговариваю:biggrin:)
приятных снов всем!!!

----------


## jpligunova

Девчата,только тему увидела,тема что надо!Часто придешь с мероприятия, ни ногой,ни рукой пошевелить не можешь! Может быть, поделитесь,как релаксируете,отходите от всего? Энергию-то ,бывает,всю "выкачивают" Или я не туда?

----------


## Колесо

*Ксюшка, Оксана*,с именинами!!!Пусть ангелы ваши оградят вас от всех невзгод!
Удачи и везения вам!


> А у меня завтра вечер встречи выпускников и 30 лет моей школы. Мы с одноклассницей будем вести. Хотя у меня температура зашкаливает за 38. Но не могу подвести.


*Ксюшка,* держись, мы с тобой!!!Не раскисать!Прими ринзу и ремантадин, сразу станет легче, проверено!


> Катя, странно, каждый вечер мы тут только с тобой зажигаем.


И я, и я, и "присоединяюся"!!! Только уже поздновато наверное!

----------


## Анжелла

> Или я не туда?


Как это не туда?
ВСе мы тут... :Vah:

----------


## Уралочка

Ой, девчёнки, и я хочу поздравить с днём ангела Ксению, Оксану. :Aga: 

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!!*
Ксюш, а ты и правда того:eek:...., не болей давай! :Aga:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Оксана - это вам с утра -ваш ангел ночью принёс: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/394881.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Ксюха держись... Завтра все будет хорошо...
Мы с Сильвой очень любим эту притчу она так успокаивает. ЕЕ конечно многие знают, но в этой теме она будет в самый раз...:tongue:
Несмотря на мудрость, жизнь царя Соломона не была спокойной. И обратился однажды царь Соломон за советом к придворному мудрецу с просьбой: «Помоги мне — очень многое в этой жизни способно вывести меня из себя. Я очень подвержен страстям, и это мне мешает!» На что мудрец ответил: «Я знаю, как помочь тебе. Надень это кольцо — на нем высечена фраза: „это пройдет!“ Когда нахлынет сильный гнев или сильная радость, посмотри на эту надпись, и она тебя отрезвит. В этом ты найдешь спасение от страстей!»
Соломон последовал совету мудреца и обрел спокойствие. Но настал момент, когда, взглянув, как обычно, на кольцо, он не успокоился, а наоборот — еще больше вышел из себя. Он сорвал кольцо с пальца и хотел зашвырнуть его подальше в пруд, но вдруг заметил, что и на внутренней стороне кольца имеется какая-то надпись. Он присмотрелся и прочитал: «и это тоже пройдет…»

----------


## Курица

*Анжелла*,девочки, а я вот какую современную притчу слышала...Созвучна той будет, тоже мною очень уважаемой, что наша анжеллочка только что рассказала. Ну, слушайте(на сон грядущим):
А было это в войну, Великую Отечественную, в блокадном Ленинграде, когда так трудно было, что и представить невозможно...Жила одна семья:отец, мать, двое сыновей...И вот когда уже совсем стало плохо отцу, он чувствовал, что умирает, попросил он сына младшего найти в печке уголечек маленький и большими-большими буквами написать на стене фразу, которую прошептали  с трудом уже подчиняющиеся голодному человеку губы...И маленький мальчишка, тоже чуть живой от голода, выполнил последнюю волю умирающего...
Прошло много-много лет...Наше время, большая, богатая, хорошо обставленная и с евроремонтом квартира...Старый дедушка(это наш выросший выживший младший сын), его внук-подросток...И - их беседа:"Скажи, дед, а правда, что  в нашей большой квартире раньше коммуналка была?"
-Правда...
-А правда. что вы всей семьей в той. самой маленькой, комнатке жили...
-Жили..
-А чего, ж, дед, ты там ремонт не позволяешь делать-даже обои не переклеивали со времен войны???
-А сходим давай, внучик, в ту комнатку-то, да прочитаешь мне-старый я уже, не разглжу-ЧТО там большими буквами на стенке-то написано угольком?
-Ну, давай...-недоуменно согласился внук.
Пошли, открыли дверь в потайную комнатку...И прочитал внук громко и недоуменно фразу, которую писал его дед, будучи значительно моложе, исполняя волю своего умирающего отца:"ТАК БУДЕТ НЕ ВСЕГДА!"

Поэтому, если тебе очень горько и нет сил жить, помни- ТАК БУДЕТ НЕ ВСЕГДА!
И если тебе очень хорошо-ну прооооосто прекрасно-ни на секунду не забывай - ТАК БУДЕТ НЕ ВСЕГДА!

Извините, мои касаточки, что, может быть, грустью на вас повеяло от моей прошлого века легенды...Но она стоит того, чтоб ее послушать. Я сейчас ее по памяти печатала, но, думаю, основную идею передать смогла!
Спокойной ВАМ ночи.
И-если грустно на душе-помните-ТАК БУДЕТ НЕ ВСЕГДА!:wink:

----------


## Медведик

> Ленусь как прошло мероприятие


 Привет Катюш - хорошо...очень позитивно ;)))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А когда ваши именины?Кто знает?


В этом случае самые "пропиареные" Татьяны ;)

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А у меня завтра вечер встречи выпускников и 30 лет моей школы


Удачи тебе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> температура зашкаливает за 38.


Тааааак. Прекраааащайболеть!!!! В здоровом теле - здоровый дух. А в нашем случае - Здоровый Дух - оздоравливает Тело ;)

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Катя, странно, каждый вечер мы тут только с тобой зажигаем.


я в это время сплю....

А поутру всё перечитываю)

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*уралочка*,
Леночка, тёзка))) Конечно можно!!!!!!!! И даже нужно)))))

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Привет всем!
[IMG]http://*********ru/410245.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*tatiana-osinka*,
Привет Тнюш!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо...капучино..с пенкой (мой любимый)  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> поделитесь,как релаксируете,отходите от всего? Энергию-то ,бывает,всю "выкачивают" Или я не туда?


 Туда-туда))) Кое-чем уже делились...
 Ещё я ссылочку давала - там пооодробно про "Женские радости" всё-всё что я думаю)))) 
А впрочем - я по-маленьку ( с Вашего позволения) буду вставки делать. Только не судите строго. *Писала 5 лет назад. Тогда чувствавала именно так!*

Если интересно - продлжу.

Итак: "Женские радости" ПРЕДИСЛОВИЕ
Началось всё с того, что 10 лет назад, я попала на семинар «Круг» к моему Учителю - Виктору Алексеевичу Абрамову. Именно тогда стали появляться размышления о своём предназначении и жизненном пути. Эти занятия подтолкнули меня к переосмыслению многих вещей и познакомили с очень искренними, совершенно замечательными людьми. С тех пор я никогда не чувствую себя одиноко, так как в моей жизни появилось много людей-единомышленников. За эти 10 лет качество жизни действительно улучшилось. Но, тем не менее, чего-то не хватало для полного счастья. Я перечитала множество книг, которые в разный период жизни очень вдохновляли, в каждой из них находилось зерно знаний, утоляющее «духовный голод». Стало появляться иное отношение к жизни, её радостное восприятие. После прочтения книг Мирзакарима Норбекова, я попала на оздоровительный курс по его системе. Мой организм с благодарностью принял прекрасные упражнения этой системы. Прочитав книги Натальи Правдиной, я ещё более утвердилась в позитивном мышлении, кроме того, я заинтересовалась Фен-шуй. Естественно, я воспользовалась полученными знаниями, и с удовольствием начала избавляться от ненужных вещей. Я стала постоянным посетителем «Фен-Шуйских» магазинчиков. Теперь в моей квартире есть симпатичные волшебные талисманчики, весело позвякивают колокольчики, и благовония источают свой неповторимый аромат счастья, радости и умиротворения. Колесо закрутилось, и меня радостным потоком увлёк водоворот жизни. Я каждую свободную минуту я мысленно произношу полюбившиеся мне позитивные установки (аффирмации), а когда никого нет рядом, громко и с большим удовольствием их выкрикиваю или пою. Особенно весело делать это вместе с ребёнком. Моему младшему сыну почти 4 года, и он с удовольствием включается в эту весёлую игру и выкрикивает слова и фразы вместе со мной, при этом так радостно смеётся, что я нисколько не сомневаюсь, что ТАМ, ГДЕ ВСЁ ВОЗМОЖНО, нас точно слышат. 

Первое, что я ощутила - огромный вкус к жизни, радость, надежду и веру в чудо. Не знаю, заметили ли перемены во мне мои близкие, коллеги и просто окружающие люди, но их отношение стало более тёплым. Я стала чувствовать себя ласковым солнышком, которое способно обласкать и обогреть всех и каждого. При этом я стала увереннее, легче на подъём, терпимее к людям, а главное жизнерадостнее. Я чувствую грядущие перемены, которые приятно взбудоражат и перевернут всю мою жизнь.

И с каждым днём я становлюсь всё увереннее, оптимистичнее и радостнее. И всё вокруг мне улыбается!!!

А самое главное я чувствую, что наполняюсь ЛЮБОВЬЮ!!! 

Я ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРНА СОЗДАТЕЛЮ!!! 

Я ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРНА ВСЕЛЕННОЙ!!! 

Я ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРНА МОИМ УЧИТЕЛЯМ И НАСТАВНИКАМ!!! 

Я ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРНА ЖИЗНИ И ВСЕМ ЛЮДЯМ, ВСТРЕЧАЮЩИМСЯ НА МОЁМ ПУТИ!!!

----------


## Dium

Уже пора вставать.. а я еще не ложилась! Занялась изучением системы сайтостроения!  :Aga: Таккк здорово!!! многое поняла что к чему.. и от этого еще лучше настроение!!! И пусть мелкими шагами, кое что сделала уже на своем сайтике :smile: А именно изучала, как сделать свой форум с разделами и темами :biggrin: Кажется дошло!!!  :Oj:  А по ходу захотела еще и часики на первую страничку, а также мое любимое радио слышать, пока работаю в нете :biggrin: 
P.S. разберусь сама во всем, потом могу помочь у кого еще нет сайта, в создании!!!!
А пока дарю всем на нашей территории добра "Корабль мечты", который уже плывет к Вам!!!

Все мечты сбываются, только нужно очень  верить :)

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
А какиа благовония ты предпочитаешь?
И аватарку поставь из фото, твоя радостная улыбка вызывает ответную у всех, кто её видит!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Dium*,
Молодец, ночь не прошла даром!

----------


## Медведик

> Занялась изучением системы сайтостроения!


Привет Светик!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  А я тебя сегодня в однокласниках "рассматривала"))))

Для меня сайт сейчас очень актуальная тема. Он у меня бл пару лет. Сама с помощью конструктора делала.  А потом как в рекламу пошла работать - продала за неналобностью.
А вот сейчас решила опять организовать;)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> кое что сделала уже на своем сайтике


Огого кое-что.. сайт потряясающий!!! с Душой..постоянно чувствуется присутствие Хозяйки. Мне твой сайт ОООООчЕЕЕь нравиться.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> твоя радостная улыбка вызывает ответную у всех, кто её видит!


Спасибо танюш.. только мне что-то захотелось спрятатся))) А и в этой теме и в ряженных и в кабинете поооолно меня)))

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> какиа благовония


Обожааю опиум..и ещё одни - в Китайском храме брала (зелёного цвета). А вообще предпочитаю аромомасла.

----------


## Dium

*Медведик*, 


> А я тебя сегодня в однокласниках "рассматривала"))))


[IMG]http://s9.******info/f796a5bc8d6a1a5c0730a2afb81eb0ec.gif[/IMG]



> Огого кое-что.. сайт потряясающий!!! с Душой..постоянно чувствуется присутствие Хозяйки. Мне твой сайт ОООООчЕЕЕь нравиться.


[IMG]http://s6.******info/081bd4605c977194ddb68516db657125.gif[/IMG]
Ему еще далеко до профи, ну будем стараться:smile:
*tatiana-osinka*, 


> И аватарку поставь из фото, твоя радостная улыбка вызывает ответную у всех, кто её видит!


ТОчно точно!!! улыыыыбку... улыбкууу...!!!:smile: 
[IMG]http://s4.******info/47c8ccf8c074ed41c67a652198ffc1d3.gif[/IMG] УЛЫБКУ на аватар!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> P.S. разберусь сама во всем, потом могу помочь у кого еще нет сайта, в создании!!!!


уррррраааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!! моё желание исполниться!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dium

*Медведик*, обязательно!!!!


*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
*Медведик*,
а это в подарок:smile: специально костюмчик скачивала еще неделю назад.. очень хотелось подарить тебе такой веселый подарок :smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/397957m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/398981m.jpg[/IMG]

и аватарчик :smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/451204.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
НЕ могу исправить... пропала кнопка Правка... хотела размер аватарки уменьшить... ну уже, Леночка, уменьшишь:)))

----------


## Медведик

*Dium*,
 Улыбнула))))) Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dium

*Медведик* 


> Улыбнула))))) Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Ну ......на кого похож??? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## jpligunova

Леночка,спасибо за ответ ,но когда-то в своей жизни я увлекалась и фэн-шуй и Н Правдиной,все это, действительно, работает, и даже более того,я получила все,что хотела ,но к сожалению,за все в жизни нужно платить :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> за все в жизни нужно платить


 Согласна. Потому стараюсь расставлять приоритеты и "не выпрашивать". Мне кажеться если тебе дают - значит заслужила...а если сверх того чего-то просишь - то будь готова платить.

Это только предисловие. Могу по-маленьку выкладывать всю книгу. то моя практика. Хотя и у меня тк же - за ти годы что-то пришло ... а что-то безвозвратно ушло. Увы..каждую секунду всё движеться и меняеться. Когда счастлив - бывает аж плачешь..так хочеться задержать это "здесь и сейчас", так страшно хоть как то нарушить то что есть. Но с другой стороны - приходит новая волна...новые встречи  события...и здесь главное научиться ПО-НАСТОЯЩЕМУ РАДОВАТЬСЯ жизни)))))

----------


## ruslava

> [b]- ТАК БУДЕТ НЕ ВСЕГДА!


Ох, Таня, ну ты меня расстроила этой историей. Да, не подбодрила - а расстроила:frown:
Я вот думаю очень часто, особенно в моменты, когда осознаю насколько я счастливая сейчас - у меня как в компе галочки возле каждого пункта:
Дом
Родители
муж
Сын
Работа
Молодость
Здоровье
и тд
И возле каждого пункта - галочки...
А подумаю иногда и понимаю:




> [b]*- ТАК БУДЕТ НЕ ВСЕГДА!*

----------


## Медведик

*ruslava*,
История грустная - но ооооочень поучительная. ЦЕНИТЬ!!!! РАДОВАТЬСЯ КАЖДОМУ ДНЮ!! и 
не ни на секунду не забывать

----------


## Dium

*jpligunova*,*Медведик*, я как раз сейчас читаю Правдину! :smile: 
*jpligunova*, новеньких приветствуем на территории ДОбра и угощаем  :))))

----------


## Volodя

Как разместиться гасторбайтерам в однокомнотной квартре ?
А вот так:

----------


## Медведик

> читаю Правдину!


у меня этот период прошёл))) Сейчас ОШО...впрочем как только я попала на Форум - читаю только сообщения ;)

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Добрый день всем! Я и забыла, как всегда, про именины-то! Открываю тему, а там поздравления. Надо же! Сразу заряд позитива. Спасибо вам всем! Я в свою очередь тоже поздравляю своих тёзок. Кстати, при крещении меня нарекли Ксенией. Оксана-это по паспорту. Папа и мама назвали единственного ребёнка, отчасти под впечатлением фильма "Ночь перед Рождеством." У папы украинские корни.
В Крыму, в Симеизе есть  вилла "Ксения", правда нуждается в реставрации. Но всё равно выглядит величественно. Для вас фото из папки "Крым-2007".

*Симеиз.*[IMG]http://*********ru/437892.jpg[/IMG]

*Вилла Ксения.*[IMG]http://*********ru/440964.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Спасибо Светочке за аватарку для Лены!
Медведик! Оставайся всегда с улыбкой!

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlark*,
Добрый день Оксана))) Спасибо  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*



> Оставайся всегда с улыбкой!


Я и так ВСЁ ВРЕМЯ улыбаюсь))) Кое кого это даже раздражает ;)

----------


## Katjatja

> *Ксюшка, Оксана*,с именинами!!!Пусть ангелы ваши оградят вас от всех невзгод!
> Удачи и везения вам!
> 
> *Ксюшка,* держись, мы с тобой!!!Не раскисать!Прими ринзу и ремантадин, сразу станет легче, проверено!
> 
> И я, и я, и "присоединяюся"!!! Только уже поздновато наверное!


доброе утро всем-всем-всем! 
ты поддерживаешь очаг чтоб не потух ,когда мы уже на боковую ушли.:smile:

----------


## jpligunova

Dium! Спасибо за угощение!Сладкое люблю ну просто ооооооооооочень!!! :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

> ты поддерживаешь очаг чтоб не потух ,когда мы уже на боковую ушли.


 :Aga:  вахтовый метод)))))

Катюш - сейчас тебя читала в детских утренниках - я тоже в детской компании Снежный ком провожу ( с именами) - и самой их легче запомнить...и скованность пропадает.

А с загадыванием мы по-другому делаем. Голя загадывает мультфильм (чтоб все знали). Остальтные задают вопросы. Голя отвечает ДА или НЕТ. Пока кто-то не догадаеться. Весело в небольшой компании проходит!!!! Многократно проверено. А в транспорте или очереди - вообще выручалочка)

----------


## jpligunova

Леночка! Давай свою книжку! Мне такие вещи нравятся.хотя сейчас я все-все пропускаю через свой "копьютер".Но лучше позитив и такая улыбка,как у тебя ,чем пасть духом и  больше никогда не подняться.

----------


## Медведик

*help*
Моя звезда уже обащалась к Форумчанам - но никто не ответил. 
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...postcount=1359

Поросила процитировать в той ссылке. Девчат *нужны проверенные весёлые конкурсы для 9-11 классов (Праздник Любви, 23 февраля и 8 марта в одном "флаконе"* 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Давай свою книжку! Мне такие вещи нравятся.


Хорошо...продолжаю. Только напоминаю - *писала 5 лет назад.*

ГЛАВА 1 Я себя люблю!


Что делать? Как быть, когда жизнь проноситься мимо, а годы мелькают, как вагоны скорого поезда? Ты понимаешь, что живёшь в бесконечной суете будней. Нам всё время чего-то не хватает до полного счастья, мы ждём чего-то лучшего: лучшей работы; лучшего мужчину; лучшей квартиры… И в этой погоне мы совершенно забываем присмотреться к тому, что имеем. Скажите себе: «стоп!!!» 

Подойдите к зеркалу и взгляните на себя, но не как «великий критик всех времён и народов», а как родной и любящий человек. Да, да, кто же может быть роднее для вас, чем вы сами? Осознайте это и «влюбитесь» в себя прямо сейчас. Полюбите себя со всей искренностью и страстью, которые вы проявляете к близким и дорогим людям. 

Если для вас это непосильно сложно, вспомните себя маленькой, незащищённой девочкой. Вспомните, как ей всегда хотелось иметь надёжного друга, опору и защиту – прямо сейчас у вас есть возможность сделать её счастливой. Вы и есть самый надёжный и любящий друг для той девочки из детства. На самом деле она никуда не делась, не выросла, она всё время в вас, только вглядитесь поглубже… Погладьте себя по голове и скажите вслух (иногда можно и мысленно):

«Милая моя, родная девочка! Я так тебя люблю!!! Малышка моя, ты самая лучшая на свете! Спасибо тебе за всё!!!»


Расслабьтесь, и получите удовольствие

Милые женщины, в наше динамичное время мы пытаемся всюду успеть: переделать огромное количество дел на работе, развести бурную, хозяйственную деятельность, уделить время воспитанию детей, позаниматься спортом, а вечером, как ни в чём ни бывало, предстать перед мужем во всей своей красе.

Что же делать? Как, не сбавляя жизненные обороты, даже к вечеру, оставаться бодрой и жизнерадостной?

Нужно научиться снимать с себя напряжение, накопленное за день. Расслабление - вот волшебное средство, способное преобразить утомленную заботами женщину в очаровательную даму.



Конечно, чтобы немного отдохнуть и расслабиться, можно вздремнуть. Ещё лучше, сделать это в «позе ребёнка», тогда достаточно и 15 минут, чтобы восстановить свои силы. Что такое «поза ребёнка»? Перевернитесь на живот, подкладывая под него согнутые колени, а головой уютно устройтесь на своих ладошках. 

Мне очень нравиться посидеть в тихой, темной комнате с мерцающей свечкой и помечтать. Понаблюдайте за горящим пламенем, при этом происходит потрясающая чистка, все негативные мысли и переживания покидают вашу прекрасную голову. 

Есть отличный способ, как следует расслабиться – релаксация. Можно использовать классическую, инструментальную или этническую музыку, а так же звуки природы. Главное, чтобы она была приятна именно вам. Закройте глаза, сделайте три глубоких вдоха-выдоха и, начиная с кончиков пальцев ног, принимайтесь постепенно, друг за другом расслаблять все ваши части тела и внутренние органы. Продолжайте, пока не достигните полного расслабления. Ощутите себя невесомой, и побудьте какое то время в этом наиприятнейшем состоянии… А теперь с блаженной улыбкой потянитесь всем телом, откройте глаза и улыбнитесь. Чувствуете, как изменилось ваше настроение и внутреннее состояние? 

Расслабиться можно, активно двигаясь. Совмещая приятное с полезным, с наслаждением сделайте зарядку или специальный комплекс упражнений для мышц и суставов. Йога, пилатес, цигун верные помощники на пути к активному расслаблению. 

Отличный способ избавиться от напряжения – танцы. К ним у меня особое отношение, так как всю сознательную жизнь я танцую. Сначала танцы были моим увлечением, потом плавно переросли в профессию (артистка народного танца), а позже стали любимым хобби. Сейчас в спортивных клубах, фитнес центрах и дворцах культуры представлены в огромном многообразии все танцевальные направления, на любой вкус и возраст. Начните танцевать, и ваша жизнь станет насыщенной и яркой.

Замечательным образом можно восстановить силы, занимаясь дыхательной гимнастикой. Лично я, в разные периоды жизни пользовалась комплексами Стрельниковой и Норбекова, «бодифлексом». Вы можете найти то, что подходит конкретно Вам. 

Если Вы музицируете на каком либо инструменте – Вам несказанно повезло. Далеко не у каждой из нас есть возможность выразить свои эмоции настолько откровенно, насколько это позволяет сделать живая музыка. Отдайтесь ей полностью, пусть все ваши печали и радости выходят, вместе с прекрасными звуками. Наслаждайтесь сами и позвольте получить удовольствие другим. В наше время большой дефицит живых звуков, их заглушают звуки механические, которые окружают нас повсеместно. Поэтому, если Вам предоставляется возможность послушать живую музыку, попасть на концерт, послушать колокольный звон, ритмы барабана, соседскую гармошку или же побывать на природе – наслаждайтесь. Впитывайте в себя эти чудесные звуки, пропускайте их сквозь своё тело и находите в нём отзвук (приятный трепет, нарастающая радость, тихая печаль, желание кружиться и летать). Это настоящее таинство, это истинное блаженство!!!

К сожалению, не каждый человек умеет рисовать, но при желании каждый может выразить себя в рисунке. Я сама практикую этот способ расслабления и нахожу его очень приятным. В жизни человека, который никогда не отличался особыми художественными способностями, случаются моменты, когда возникает потребность рисовать. Не нарисовать что-то конкретное, а выплеснуть своё внутреннее состояние на чистый лист бумаги. Вспомните, многие при разговоре по телефону делают хаотичные зарисовки, не задумываясь о том, что собственно они рисуют. Рисование именно в этом состоянии ведёт к замечательному расслаблению.

Положите перед собой чистый лист бумаги или картона, рядом простой карандаш или ручку, цветные карандаши или фломастеры, набор цветных ручек или краски с кисточками. Не думая ни о чём, позвольте своим рукам рисовать самостоятельно, без контроля с Вашей стороны. Полностью отдайтесь процессу, абсолютно не задумываясь о результате. Вырисовывайте свои загибулины и полоски, точки и круги и смакуйте каждое движение. Чем чаще вы будете рисовать, тем всё более интересные работы будут у вас получаться. Таким образом, вы сможете легко достигать беззаботного состояния. 

Ещё один замечательный способ как следует расслабиться – сауна, а ещё лучше, наша русская банька. Баня удивительно хорошо воздействует на наш организм. Ещё в давние времена в народе знали, что парилка помогает от многих хворей и усталости («Баня правит, баня всё исправит»). Просто незаменимая вещь для нашей русской бани – веник («В бане веник дороже денег»). Каждое дерево воздействует на человека по-разному, а значит и венички делаются из веток различных деревьев. 

Берёзовый веник, заготовленный из тонких и гибких веток молодого деревца, создаёт в бане удивительный дух. Он очень хорошо воздействует на состояние кожи, придавая ей упругость и эластичность. Такой веник помогает снять боль в мышцах и суставах после физических нагрузок. Так же, он великолепно очищает кожу от сыпи, заживляет раны и ссадины. Самыми целебными считаются веники, заготовленные 24 июня, в день солнцеворота.

Дубовый веник используют для лучшего прогрева всего организма. Он делает кожу матовой и упругой, способствует прекращению воспалительных процессов и стягивает поры. А это значит, он незаменим для избавления от чёрных угрей. Лучшее время заготовки дубовых веников – август.

Липовый веник хорош для лечения и профилактики простуды.

Крапивный веник полезен людям, страдающим ревматизмом, невралгией. Лично я им никогда не пользовалась, но среди моих знакомых есть его почитатели. Сначала, как следует разогрейтесь более традиционным, берёзовым веничком, а уж потом беритесь за крапивный.

Хвойный веник даёт силу и здоровье. Чтобы веник стал достаточно мягким, его запаривают в крутом кипятке в течение 10 минут. Однако людям с нежной чувствительной кожей применять его следует очень осторожно.

Не отказывайте себе в этом исключительном удовольствии, парьтесь на здоровье, закаляйте своё тело и расслабляйтесь.



Прекрасно расслабляет и успокаивает вода. Замечательно, если вы имеете возможность плавать, хотя бы раз в неделю в водоёме или бассейне. Это не только приятная процедура, но и отличная тренировка мышц, дыхания, а так же превосходный способ закаливания. А при посещении бассейна всей семьёй, очень сближающий способ приятного времяпровождения. 



Великолепно снимает напряжение и тренирует ваше тело аквааэробика. Наверняка вы неоднократно слышали об аквааэробике и её огромной пользе не только для стройности вашей фигуры, но и огромном благотворном влиянии на наше здоровье. Лично я, читая очередную статью в журнале, думала: «А не плохо бы и мне заняться аквааэробикой». Всё больше возникала необходимость отдохнуть от забот, снять напряжение и просто расслабиться, но катастрофически не хватало времени на поездки в бассейн. Именно тогда родилась аквагимнастика, адаптированная для ванной. А так как ванна есть почти в каждом доме, то эта универсальная гимнастика рождена на благо всех желающих.

Продолжение следует ...

----------


## Katjatja

про баньку продолжу,а еще классынй эвкалиптовый веник и можевеловый( после него такой весь в крапинеу,но приятно)

а вот и про крапивный веник. эти летом решили поэкспериментировать, нарвала моя мама крапивки и без меня попарилась очень ей это понравилось.  пошла я с букетом крапивы,попарилась, хорошо никаких волдырей а потом 3 дня танцы,простите все так чесалось,с мамой порядок..  для тех кто решится. крапивный веник лучше  чуть смочить непосредственно перед пареньем и тогда  в тело не впиваются такие микроскопические иголочка. а если не смачивать эффект лучше

----------


## Курица

> Ох, Таня, ну ты меня расстроила этой историей. Да, не подбодрила - а расстроила


Русь, милая, извини меня, вот чего не хотела сделать, так расстроить, особенно такого солнечного человека, как ты...



> История грустная - но ооооочень поучительная. ЦЕНИТЬ!!!! РАДОВАТЬСЯ КАЖДОМУ ДНЮ!!


Лена Медведик права...

Знаете, девочки, что учат у меня наизусть в 8 классе на уроках литературы мои детки?Когда мы читаем и анализирует "Асю" Тургенева? Вот эту фразу:_«У счастья нет завтрашнего дня, у него нет и вчерашнего, оно не помнит прошедшего, не думает о будущем, у него есть только настоящее, - и то не день, а мгновение»_Сколько лет веду 8 кл., столько требую, чтоб от зубов отскакивало...А прежде-много говорю на эту тему...Ведь(из "Земли Санникова"песню помните-ЕСТЬ ТОЛЬКО МИГ!!!!)
И -каждым-дорожить!!!Жить так, чтоб не укорачивать, а продлевать-смехом, шутками, прекрасно подготовленными и от души проведенными праздниками...

Я всегда им пытаюсь донести вечные истины, потому что твердо уверена-учитель литературы-это едва ли не единственный предметник, который напрямую касается ДУШИ...Сегодня у меня -очередной Вечер встречи...Буду с некоторыми делат "Работу над ошибками...совершенными после выпуска..."

----------


## Медведик

> учитель литературы-это едва ли не единственный предметник, который напрямую касается ДУШИ..


Согласна. Моя учитель литературы была для меня эталоном женственности. Как она читала стихи Блока. Приходила нарядная..как на свидание и с горящими глазами и разрумянившимися щеками "доносила до нас" свою ЛЮБОВЬ!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Сегодня у меня -очередной Вечер встречи...


 Тюш - видела "инетовское" испонение твоего желания?? :biggrin: Удачи!!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Девочки, те, кто ждёт 4ой части рассказа в "Хвитнесе". Получится не раньше 14.00-14.30-ти (по Моск. времени). Дочь флешку в школу забрала, там некоторые изображения. Как придёт...
А затем планирую поднять наконец свою  :Jopa:  и отправиться на каток! К своему стыду, в этом году не была ни разу. Ужас!!!  :Vah:  Обленилась совсем!
В детстве лет 5 занималась фигурным катанием, на коньках уверенно стою. Наверное и правда "мастерство не пропьёшь" :biggrin: Да и коньки свои есть! Но...
лень-матушка...
Бывает на форуме осуждаю всякие там хвалебные оды, которые мне кажутся лишними. Но сейчас мне опять хочется вас всех поблагодарить за то, что вы есть! Искренне, от души! Спасибо, вы меня вдохновляете, друзья!  kiss

[IMG]http://*********ru/401028.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Искренне, от души!


 Вот имено это нужно поставить "во главу угла". *ТОЛЬКО* искренне)))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Как разместиться гасторбайтерам в однокомнотной квартре ?


Вовка. а ты который?:biggrin: Тот, с круглыми щёчками?:wink:

----------


## Volodя

Нее, там меня нема !

----------


## Медведик

Убегаю на работу. Всем доброго вечера!!!! До встречи kuku

----------


## Колесо

> ты поддерживаешь очаг чтоб не потух ,когда мы уже на боковую *ушли.*


*

Катюша,* я когда на форуме,времени не замечаю...Мои посапывают,я занимаюсь любимым делом(читаю посты,наслаждаюсь!).А еще я вчера проводила свою дочку старшенькую в гости в другой город,поезд был в 3 ночи.
Девочки, я совсем забыла про годовщину своей свадьбы....Даже стыдно, муж поздравил, а я ,первый раз за 16 лет,забыыыыыыыыылаааааааааааа!!!!Ужас!

*Добавлено через 13 минут*



> Я всегда им пытаюсь донести вечные истины, потому что твердо уверена-учитель литературы-это едва ли не единственный предметник, который напрямую касается ДУШИ...Сегодня у меня -очередной Вечер встречи...Буду с некоторыми делат "Работу над ошибками...совершенными после выпуска..."


*Татьяна,* полностью согласна, но хочу отнести и себя - учителя начальных классов, к этой же группе учителей.Мы закладываем фундамент,на котором потом будет строится все здание,(это я о образовании и воспитании) и от того как это сделаем мы, зависит какое вырастет здание...Всегда чувствую эту ответственность!Обожаю свою работу...

Какая же это *радость,* когда ты входишь в свой класс,
Тебя каждый день встречают сорок пытливых глаз.
Какая же это *мука,* сроднившись, привыкнув, понять:
Что время пришло расстаться, другому их отдавать...

Хорошо, когда тем, другим учителем станет такой как ты, курочка!Обожаю читать твои посты.Это тебе :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> Бывает на форуме осуждаю всякие там хвалебные оды, которые мне кажутся лишними. Но сейчас мне опять хочется вас всех поблагодарить за то, что вы есть! Искренне, от души! Спасибо, вы меня вдохновляете, друзья!


Быстро на каток!!!(вдохновила?:smile:)Главу 4 ждем, но уже худеем!!!Я уже неделю не расслабляюсь!

----------


## Katjatja

> Быстро на каток!!!(вдохновила?:smile:)Главу 4 ждем, но уже худеем!!!Я уже неделю не расслабляюсь!


На каток так на каток:smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/426651.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

> На каток так на каток


КАтя, а это ты? :Ok: 
Света, сайт просто классный... :Vah: , но я ждала может что на пустате еще грузится...

----------


## Katjatja

> КАтя, а это ты?
> Света, сайт просто классный...,


Ага я. и Олежку впервые на каток взяла. он бредит фигуристами (или фигуристками:smile:) правда поглядел как  дети, кто занимается, падают подумал и решил: "буду хоккеистом", после разъяснений что и в хоккее падают,еще подумал: "Тогда буду фигуристом, как упаду, встану, попку свою пожалею и дальше поеду:smile:"

----------


## Колесо

А вот и я на катке, сама не верю что качусь, не катаюсь, а именно качусь!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/403100.jpg[/IMG]

Обратите внимание на мою довольную физиономию!!!Там, действительно море позитива,играет музыка и даже таким лохам в катании как я весело!!!
А мои дочки и муж катаются классно...не то что я...

----------


## Медведик

> Там, действительно море позитива,


Классс!!!! Пришла с мероприятия и скорее в ноут)))) Дочь говорит - надо лечить от интернет-зависимости.... ВОТ!!!!

----------


## julia2222

> «и это тоже пройдет…»





> ТАК БУДЕТ НЕ ВСЕГДА!


Ребята! У меня была очень тяжёлая неделя и в физическом плане и в эмоциональном :Oj: ,  каждый вечер я заходила на форум и читала, именно, в этой теме все сообщения и это  мне помогало преодолевать все мои проблемки. А вчера, на ночь глядя прочла эти две притчи от Анжелы и Танюши, и вы знаете, такое впечатление, что открылось второе дыхание. :Aga:  Я сегодня проснулась с таким  настроением, словно несколько недель была в отпуске, появилась уверенность в своих собственных силах :smile: и ещё я вспомнила, что скоро...ВЕСНА







Желаю всем чудесного настроения в этот добрый вечер! :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> каждый вечер я заходила на форум и читала, именно, в этой теме все сообщения и это  мне помогало преодолевать все мои проблемки.


Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я тааааак рада)))) Верю чо та тема НУЖНА и ВАЖНА многим)

----------


## Колесо

> Дочь говорит - надо лечить от интернет-зависимости.... ВОТ!!!!


Та же история...и еще ревнуют:"опять уселась за свой форум!"

----------


## Медведик

*Колесо*,
 :Aga:

----------


## julia2222

> Верю чо та тема НУЖНА и ВАЖНА многим)


Ленчик! :flower:  Не просто нужна, а ОЧЕНЬ нужна и важна! :Aga: 
А это я ВЕСНОЙ (в конце апреля) в моём любимом Форосе:




И, несмотря на то, что для купания, водичка морская была ещё холодная, но загорать в это время очень приятно, и самое главное для меня, что почти не было отдыхающих:


Я тогда себя почувствовала Хозяйкой собственного пляжа на самом-самом южном берегу Крыма:smile: Непередаваемые ощущения  :Ok:

----------


## jpligunova

Таня-Курочка! Очень приятно встретить коллегу! У меня та же стезя!


Леночка Медведик! Прочитала главау,спасибо!Пробовала кое-что из того,что ты написала! Тоже очень люблю свечи,особенно зимой !Ту атмосферу тепла,уюта,праздника,что они создают.

----------


## Медведик

лови подарочек)))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*jpligunova*,
 Тогда продолжу)))

Акавагимнастика 
•Наберите тёплую ванну. 

•Включите приятную, расслабляющую музыку. 

•Можете зажечь свечи или благовония.

•Похвалите себя. Утверждайте, что вы замечательная, красивая, умная, счастливая, успешная, мудрая… 

•Поблагодарите Высшие Силы и Небесного Папочку нашего за то, что вы есть, за всё, что у вас есть… 

•Полюбуйтесь на своё тело, ощутите всю его красоту и грацию, всю его нежность и невесомость (а в воде, несмотря на лишние килограммы мы лёгкие, как пушинки).

Комплекс аквагимнастики.

1.Продвиньтесь вниз, скрестите согнутые в коленях ноги, и как бы прилипните коленками к бортикам ванны. Руки свободно лежат вдоль туловища. (Вид сверху "лежу по-турецки"). Разместитесь в ванной так, чтобы голова и верхняя часть туловища оказались свободно лежащими в воде. Если вы приняли положение правильно, то над поверхностью воды окажется только ваше лицо. Теперь нужно избавиться от малейшего напряжения и приподнять таз (а образнее можно сказать так: отпустить свою попу, как воздушный шарик вверх) и почувствовать лёгкость и абсолютную невесомость в теле. В этот момент наш позвоночник полностью разгружается от накопившегося за день напряжения, расслабляется и как бы растягивается, снимая тем самым образовавшиеся за день зажимы. 

Уже давно ни для кого не секрет, что позвоночник – основа нашего здоровья. Чем гибче позвоночник человека, а значит и всё его благодарное тело, тем легче он принимает жизненные решения и усваивает новые знания. Так что давайте, отдадим ему должное, и будем холить и лелеять нашего верного друга и помощника, будем его массировать, разминать, укреплять и, конечно же, расслаблять. Вот именно на это и рассчитано первое упражнение этого комплекса. 

Если оно выполнено правильно, то вы получите не только ощутимую пользу для тела, но позволите себе на некоторое время отрешиться от повседневной суеты. Все звуки, издаваемые в эти минуты вашими домашними, будут приглушены, а в обретённом "подводном мире" вас будут окружать покой и умиротворение. Отдайтесь этим чувством и наслаждайтесь.

Для усиления эффекта произносите аффирмации (позитивные утверждения); визуализируйте (представляйте силой своего воображения) приятные вашему сердцу картины; медитируйте (преображайте свои мысли в белоснежные фигурные облака, свободно и беззаботно парящие мимо вашего сознания и медленно уплывающие в безбрежную даль).

2.Следующее упражнение так же рассчитано на наш любимый позвоночник, а точнее на его гибкость. Перевернитесь на живот, так чтобы ваша голова оказалась над поверхностью воды в изголовье, а прямые ноги лежали под водой в другом конце ванны. При этом вы примете форму лука, готового пустить стрелу. Теперь вам необходимо в совершенно расслабленном состоянии вплотную прижаться телом ко всему дну ванны, начиная с изголовья. Если вы сделали упражнение правильно, то почувствовали приятный изгиб в области спины. Несмотря на то, что при "сухом" исполнении прогиб в спине для некоторых людей с не совсем здоровой спиной является "высшим пилотажем", вода, смягчая и расслабляя позвоночник, позволит вам, как следует прогнуться, не причиняя при этом никакого дискомфорта. Чтобы сделать наш изгиб ещё изящнее, нужно постараться максимально прогнуться в пояснице, наслаждаясь при этом своей грациозностью. 

3.Переворачиваемся на спину, приземляясь на "пятую точку" (так я условно называю нашу драгоценную попу) и удерживаем спину в прямом положении. Поднимаем ноги (колени совершенно прямые, носки натянутые, как у балерины) вверх, над водой. Важно удержать равновесие, что при некоторой тренировке в воде будет сделать совсем просто. При этом мы вырабатываем не только равновесие и стройность наших великолепных ног, но и принимаемся за пресс, который подтянет наш натруженный, немного отвисший, но горячо любимый животик, который с каждым днём становиться всё подтянутей и привлекательней. 

4.Раз уж мы добрались до нашего чудесного животика (в прямом смысле, ведь он "домик" наших малышей, а жизнь внутри нас есть не что иное, как чудо сотворения), приведу вашему вниманию дыхательное упражнение, которое замечательно выполнять и на суше. На мой взгляд, выполняя его в воде, и тем самым, увеличивая силу сопротивления, мы многократно превышаем его эффективность. Впрочем, попробуйте сами. 

Вдох… "выпятите и надуйте" живот, выдох… втяните. Сначала делайте медленно и плавно, фиксируя каждое положение, позже увеличивайте темп и количество повторений.

5.А теперь примемся за неразлучную подругу нашего животика, за нашу женственную и грациозную талию. Чтобы она стала ещё тоньше, мы начинаем делать мягкую скрутку. Ложимся на бочок, любуясь собой, при этом нижняя часть туловища и ноги, согнутые в коленях прижимаются к дну ванны, а верхняя часть туловища, вместе с головой разворачиваются в противоположную сторону, как бы "скручиваем и отжимаем" нашу талию. При этом представляем, что всё лишнее выжимается, а наша талия с каждым мгновением становиться всё тоньше и изящнее. 

6.Перейдём к груди, она ведь тоже чудесница (вырабатывает и сохраняет для наших деток самый замечательный эликсир, притягивает взгляд нашего любимого мужчины, придаёт нам неповторимую женственность…). Отдадим ей должное, будем её холить и лелеять. И прямо сейчас приступаем к следующему упражнению. Садимся поудобнее, сводим руки внизу за спиной и сцепляем их в «замок». Теперь мягко, но уверенно отводим плечи как можно дальше назад, в этот момент наша грудь подтягивается. Сначала каждый раз фиксируем и удерживаем это положение некоторое время, позже можем просто пружинить (прогнуться – расслабиться – прогнуться…). Это упражнение укрепит и подтянет нашу грудку. 

7.Следующее, одно из моих самых любимых движений. Я назвала его "цветок". Лично я, выполняя это упражнение, ассоциирую себя со скользящим по воде бутоном лотоса, который медленно распускается под лучами солнца. Делая это упражнение, ощутите себя по-королевски грациозно и, сохраняя равновесие в теле и душе, почувствуете себя прекрасным благоухающим цветком, дарящим радость всем вокруг. Это упражнение родилось у меня много лет назад во время катарсиса, и так полюбилось, что я довольно часто делаю его сама. Я показываю его детям на занятиях ритмикой, и они весело хохочут, пытаясь сбалансировать своё тело; мы делаем его с подростками на занятиях танцами, и они тоже получают огромное удовольствие. Итак, удобно сядьте в ванной и "впечатайтесь, врастите" в неё "пятой точкой", ноги сложите "по-турецки", носки натянуты. Теперь удерживая спинку прямой, подтяните к себе ноги, сохраняя их положение. Руки при этом сложите ладонями перед грудью. А сейчас представьте себя сказочно красивым цветком, и поочерёдно подставляйте свои "лепестки" (руки и ноги) под ласкающие лучики солнца. Почувствуйте всю торжественность этого момента!!! Вы - представший во всей красе необыкновенно красивый, безупречный цветок!!! Импровизируйте, закройте глаза и слейтесь с образом цветка. Если вам это удастся, ваши ноги и руки сами всё сделают, только довертись им. Разводите и сводите их поочерёдно и одновременно, выпрямляйте и снова сгибайте сначала замедленно, затем чуть быстрее, сохраняйте при этом равновесие и удерживайтесь на "пятой точке" так долго, как вам это приятно. 

8.А теперь приступаем к очень приятной и чувственной процедуре – поглаживанию всего своего тела. Начинаем с шеи и медленно, нежно и любовно обласкиваем каждый участочек нашего обожаемого тела, при этом говорим ему приятные слова любви и благодарности. Особенно тщательно массируем наши ступни. Для усиления благотворного эффекта обрабатываем их пемзой. 

9.Встаем в полный рост под отрегулированную струю душа, так, чтобы вода окатывала нас от самой макушки. Представьте себе, что вы стоите под струёй очищающего вас водопада. Он смывает с вас всю накопившуюся усталость. 

10.Выключив душ, представьте, что вы наполняетесь живительной энергией света (золотого или белого), он окутывает вас.

Поблагодарите своё тело (за его желание становиться всё лучше и лучше), себя (за то, что нашли время для занятий), близких (за то, что дали вам эту возможность), Высшие силы (за то, что благословили вас). 

А теперь, с лёгким чувством радости от свершившегося таинства, с загадочным блеском в глазах и тёплой улыбкой на устах скажите: «Свет и Любовь спасут мир»!


Если интересно - продолжу ;)

----------


## julia2222

> Дочь говорит - надо лечить от интернет-зависимости.... ВОТ!!!!


Мне это и муж и дочь говорит, а я вот в тему стишок нашла:

Только муж мой шагнул за порог,
Я моментально к компьютеру - скок!
Морду не мыла, кровать не стелила,
Даже халатик накинуть забыла...
Сразу, с разбегу, на сайты пошла,
Лучше работы себе не нашла…
Дождь за окошком, и фарш на столе...
Дел мне по дому хватает, вполне.
Ноги застыли, и зубы - заныли.
Всё это, правда, со мной не впервые…
Теплее одеться бы мне не мешает,
Только компьютер - не отпускает!
как же внушить себе, что НАДО встать?!
Зад от компьютера свой оторвать!
Вспомнить, что надо на почту спешить,
Денежки снять, и за свет заплатить...
Дождь за окошком сильней и сильней,
Надо позавтракать мне поскорей,
Ванну принять, кровать застелить,
Совесть лениться мне не велит...:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> лови подарочек


Спасибо Ленчик! :flower:  ЗдОрово! :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

> ЗдОрово!


Готовая аватарка)))

----------


## julia2222

> Та же история...и еще ревнуют:"опять уселась за свой форум!"


И ещё вот стишок в тему:

Пришёл с работы, снял ботинки,
Понять не может – что за хрень:
Весь дом сверкает, ни пылинки,
Бельё постирано, не лень
Супруге было мыть посуду,
Стол накрывать, варить обед!
«Родная, это просто чудо!»
«Да… Отключили ИНТЕРНЕТ…»:smile:

----------


## Медведик

ГЛАВА 2 Я чувствующее создание!!! 
Зрение.

Вглядитесь в свои немного уставшие, но всё ещё прекрасные глаза. Только подумайте, сколько на Земле незрячих людей, которые лишены возможности видеть, но они продолжают находить свои радости жизни. 

Закройте глаза, побудьте минутку в темноте, а затем медленно и осознанно откройте их, и наполнитесь радостью, оттого, что у вас есть способность видеть!!! Посмотрите на себя, оглянитесь вокруг и радуйтесь!!! Давайте договоримся, что с этого момента вы каждый день будете радовать свои глаза прекрасными видами. Это может быть рассвет или закат, бездонное небо или грозовая туча, водоём или любимое животное, теплый лучик солнца или моросящий дождь, морщинка на лице любимой мамочки или вихор малыша и т.д. Ищите прекрасные мгновения в каждом дне и коллекционируйте их в своей памяти. Чем больше таких мгновений вам удастся отследить, тем более счастливой вы становитесь прямо сейчас.

И ещё, не забывайте о гимнастике для глаз, тренируйте их, и в благодарность за усердие, ваше зрение непременно улучшиться. 

У меня всегда было отличное зрение, единственное беспокойство мне доставляла усталость и «ощущение песка» в глазах, после длительной работы за компьютером. После оздоровительного курса по системе Норбекова, и это дискомфортное состояние прошло. Лично мне (как и моим сокурсникам), пришлась по душе глазодвигательная гимнастика и пальминг, предложенные академиком Норбековым. Вы можете воспользоваться ими, или же придумать свой комплекс, включающий в себя движения подходящие лично вам. 

Это могут быть вращения по кругу, восьмёрки, «стрельба» глазами, концентрация на дальней и ближней точке, сведение глаз к переносице и т.д. 

Чем больше любви и внимания вы окажите своим глазам, тем более радостно они станут смотреть на мир.

Слух.

Выкроите минутку и прислушайтесь к окружающим звукам (лучше это делать на природе). Вот поёт птичка на дереве, вдали едут машины, муж разговаривает с кем-то, малыш задорно хохочет, кошка ласково мурлычет, в животе урчит, поскрипывает дерево и т.д. Уловите как можно больше, попробуйте прослушать каждый звук в отдельности, а затем снова соедините их в стройный хор. Осознайте этот великий дар слышать!!! 
Это и большая ответственность. В наш век информации мы со всех сторон окружены бесконечным потоком агрессивных звуков, которые действуют на нас разрушающе. Вот именно в эти моменты нам пригодиться уже наработанное умение, концентрируясь на одном звуке, отключать все остальные.
А как прекрасно звучит тишина!!! Находите время её послушать и впустить в себя. Это позволит вашим ушам отдохнуть и расслабиться.
Рассмотрите внимательно свои уши. Обратите внимание, что наши ушные раковины напоминают свернувшийся эмбрион. Примерно так выглядели и мы с вами в чреве мамочки. Что это может означать? То, что уже давно известно, на наших ушных раковинах расположены все жизненно важные точки, взаимосвязанные со всем нашим прекрасным организмом. Так что, давайте уделим им немного своего внимания.
Ласково погладьте свои уши, дотроньтесь до каждого участочка, затем, усиливая нажим, начинайте их разминать. Захватите ушко большим и указательным пальцами, и тщательно помассируйте. Оттягивайте уши вверх-вниз, в стороны, тщательно разотрите их ладонями. Затем, снова ласково и нежно погладьте свои драгоценные уши, поблагодарите их за замечательную работу. Если после рабочего дня вам необходимо взбодриться это упражнение придаст вам новых сил. 
Следите за тем, что говорите вы и окружающие вас люди. Когда вы используете в своей речи или часто слышите от окружающих вас людей грубые, недобрые слова – это приводит к болезням и неудачам. Перестаньте ругаться, а тем более употреблять ненормативную лексику не только вслух, но и мысленно. 
Избегайте негативных утверждений. Сначала довольно трудно отслеживать свои высказывания, но со временем вы научитесь легко заменять привычные фразы более позитивными. Лично я, постоянно утверждаю, что мои дела идут «отлично, как обычно». Мне очень нравятся такие слова, как: восхитительно, замечательно, великолепно, прелестно, безусловно, легко, естественно, гениально, блестяще, славно и многие другие, несущие в себе приумноженный позитив. Кроме того, колоссальное количество позитивной энергии сосредоточенно в слове «да». Чаще услаждайте свой слух этим воистину волшебным словом, и тогда все ваши желания непременно осуществятся.


Обоняние

Итак, приступим к нашему обонянию. Как и все остальные органы его можно натренировать, это придаст нашей жизни ещё больше ярких ощущений. Как часто мы случайно улавливаем «аромат детства», и сразу накатываются воспоминания: мамины духи; бабушкины булочки; костёр в лагере; первый подаренный букет; любимая кошка; праздничный ужин; папина машина; деревня летом и многие другие. Какое счастье, что с нами случаются такие воспоминания. Давайте же пополним и обогатим арсенал наших любимых запахов. И когда наступит наше счастливое будущее, едва уловив знакомый запах, мы с ностальгией будем вспоминать эти замечательные дни и это ощущение радости.
Попробуйте узнавать различные продукты или готовые блюда по запаху. Лучше проделывать это упражнение вдвоём, один человек подаёт, а другой угадывает. Завяжите себе глаза, это обострит ваше обоняние. Улавливайте ароматы, пропускайте их через себя, и пробуйте догадаться, что перед вами. Проделайте то же самое с аромомаслами, поочерёдно поднося к себе благоухающие флакончики. Более сложный вариант упражнения: не глядя, и не прикасаясь определить, что за человек перед вами. Безусловно, это упражнение проводиться с хорошо знакомыми и близкими для вас людьми.
Постоянно стремитесь различать разного рода приятные и не очень запахи. Окружайте свою жизнь лучшими из них. Пользуйтесь ароматическими свечами, лампами и благовониями. Активно применяйте аромомасла. Используйте их в бане, добавляйте в ванну, обогащайте крема и шампуни, вкрапляйте в платочки и постельное бельё… Применяйте на своё усмотрение, в соответствии со своими желаниями. Выбирайте самые приятные запахи, впитывайте их в себя и радуйтесь возможности получать ещё одно чувственное удовольствие. 

Вкус.

В идеале, каждый день нужно включать в свой рацион блюда, имеющие сладкий, кислый, солёный, вяжущий и горький вкус. Но наше материальное положение не всегда идеально, поэтому далеко не все могут позволить себе разнообразно питаться. Чаще всего на наших столах простая, неприхотливая пища. И тут нам на помощь спешат наши верные и не слишком дорогие помощники - специи. Они способны чудесным образом преобразовывать вкус одного и того же продукта. Если вы, ещё по какой либо причине не подружились с чудо - приправами, приведу очередные доводы в их пользу, после которых, вы вряд ли устоите.
Приправы не только придают блюдам особый вкус и аромат, но и определённым образом могут воздействовать на черты вашего характера.
Фенхель – снимает гнетущую усталость, делает характер более гибким.
Кардамон – придаёт характеру способность простить обидчика, выработать смирение, улучшить отношения с детьми, пожилыми людьми.
Карри – помогает сдержанно, без лени и пренебрежения относится к себе, без суеты решать проблемы. Появляется тишина и спокойствие в душе.
Имбирь – улучшает память, способствует развитию целеустремлённости, придаёт уверенность в себе.
Куркума – развивает обстоятельность, уверенность в себе.
Манго – способствует выработать жизнерадостность, открытость, оптимизм. 
Чили – помогает избавиться от суеты и грубости, способствует взаимопониманию.
Мускатный орех – развивает решительность, сосредоточенность. В давние времена считалось, что эта пряность обладает чудесной приворотной силой. Мускатный орех использовали в качестве амулета, оберегающего от болезней.
Кориандр – улучшает стойкость, помогает выдерживать наглость, грубость и раздражительность окружающих людей. Китайцы считали, что кориандр делает человека бессмертным. Кроме того, по сей день его добавляют в «любовные напитки», предназначенные для увеличения страсти и любви. 
Ванилин – поможет справиться с непомерным аппетитом. Если вам нестерпимо захотелось чего-то сладкого (и очень калорийного), попробуйте понюхать ванилин. Возможно, вы сможете справиться с искушением.
Итак, милые женщины, экспериментируйте, пробуйте добавлять в ваши любимые блюда новые вкусовые нюансы, и вы обретете новые «вкусные радости».


Осязание.

Наша кожа – наиболее масштабный орган. Именно она позволяет ощущать. Только представьте, если бы мы вдруг стали абсолютно бесчувственны, насколько бледнее стала бы наша жизнь. Осознайте, насколько это великий дар - чувствовать и ощущать!!! Чтобы развить свои осязательные способности, необходимо как можно чаще концентрироваться на своих ощущениях.
Итак, отслеживаем свои ощущения в течение всего дня.
Утром открываем глаза и с наслаждением потягиваемся (сладкая истома, пробуждение организма).
Умываемся (приятная прохлада и влага на лице).
Делаем зарядку (радостный звон тела, переполняющая гордость победы над ленью).
Идем на работу (ласково скользящий лучик солнца, моросящий дождь, капающий на лицо, ветер, пронизывающий тело и т.п.). И так весь день…
Чем больше ощущений вы сумеете отследить, тем чаще вы будете задерживаться «здесь и сейчас». Очень часто мы допускаем большую ошибку: кто-то живёт, все время оглядываясь на прошлое («Вот раньше было время, а что можно ещё ждать?..»); кто-то напротив, постоянно живёт надеждой на будущее («Вот когда будет у меня …, тогда и поживу»). Как часто мы, выходя из дома, либо анализируем наши «домашние проблемы», либо начинаем судорожно прикидывать и намечать дела на грядущий день. Не делайте этого!!! Вы уже вышли из дома, но ещё не дошли до работы. То, что происходило дома – уже стало вашим прошлым, а то, что будет на работе – это ваше будущее, очень вас прошу, побудьте хоть немного в настоящем. Посмотрите вокруг!!! Прочувствуйте, что вы живы!!! Ощутите радость бытия!!! Поблагодарите себя, своих родителей, своё тело, своего Создателя, всю Вселенную!!! Вы непременно почувствуете огромный прилив искренней радости. Расправьте плечи, улыбнитесь «улыбкой счастливого человека» и мысленно напевая любимый мотивчик, направляйтесь на работу. Поверьте, производительность вашего труда возрастёт, а «домашние проблемы» покажутся такими незначительными, ведь вас окружают близкие люди, которые, несмотря на свои мелкие недостатки, искренне любят вас.
Мало кто задумывается, что счастье нужно искать «здесь и сейчас», что именно эти мелкие радости, притягиваясь друг к другу, и собираясь в многоцветную мозаику, и есть наше счастье.
И ещё, хотела бы заострить внимание на одном моменте. Все мы знаем, что физический контакт (объятия, прикосновения, поглаживания, поцелуи и т.п.) просто необходимы маленькому ребёнку. Мы с радостью дарим свою ласку своим любимым малышам. Но, как часто, стоит им только немного повзрослеть, между родителями и ребёнком образуется некоторая дистанция. Мы продолжаем вести душевные беседы, но совсем забываем, что и этому подросшему человеку тоже нужна ваша нежность. Обнимайте, чмокайте, гладьте по голове или же, устройте шуточную борьбу, и вы не узнаете своего «колючего ёжика», он «спрячет свои иголки и подставит вам мягкий, беззащитный животик». 
А теперь, я обращаюсь ко всем великовозрастным детям. Вспомните о своих родителях, о своих бабушках и дедушках, и при первой возможности подойдите к ним, обнимите и приласкайте. Они этого очень ждут, но не смеют отвлекать от «больших дел» своих «серьёзных» детей. Вспомните, что именно благодаря своим родителям и прародителям вы живёте и здравствуете.

----------


## jpligunova

Аквагимнастику попробую сегдня. Спасибо!Интересны ощущения. А зовут меня тоже Лена

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, позитивщики наши! Напомните мне пожалуйста, стихотворение: Я такая лапочка, я такая цаца...... Голову сломала, вспомнитиь не могу, всё у себя перерыла, найти не могу..... А очень-очень надо!

----------


## Katjatja

> Ребята! У меня была очень тяжёлая неделя и в физическом плане и в эмоциональном, и ещё я вспомнила, что скоро...ВЕСНА
> 
> r


Юляша и зима бывает такой, если не на улице то в душе. Правильно Таня Курочка сказала,  мы живем  миг, мин нашего настоящего, и давайте ценить то что имеем, а все плохое . пройдет!

http://*********ru/395923m.htm

----------


## Анатольевна

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Я
такая Лапочка! 
Я такая Цаца! 
На меня красавицу не налюбоваться! 
Я такая умница! Я такая Краля! 
Вы такой красавицы сроду не видали!
Я себя любимую холю и лелею!
Ах,какие плечики! Ах,какая шея!
Талия осинная,бархатная кожа,
С каждым днём красивее,с каждым днём моложе!
Зубки,как жемчужины-с каждым днём прочнее! 
Ножки-заглядение,с каждым днём стройнее!
Волосы шикарные-Вам и не мечталось!
На троих готовили-мне одной досталось!

(Скопировала из "Школы веселья..." из Маниного поста)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ой, уже нашла! Забыла, что интернет - это сила!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Инесса, спасибо, ты меня опередила. Завтра у моих подружек сбор. хочу для каждой напечатать и подарить Пусть повесят на видном месте. Фон ещё надо какой-то позитивный весёлый сделать.

----------


## Katjatja

> Ребята! У меня была очень тяжёлая неделя и в физическом плане и в эмоциональном и ещё я вспомнила, что скоро...ВЕСНА
> 
> r


Юляша и зима бывает такой, если не на улице то в душе. Правильно Таня Курочка сказала,  мы живем  миг, миг нашего настоящего, и давайте ценить то что имеем, а все плохое . пройдет!

[IMG]http://*********ru/395923.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Таня-Курочка! Очень приятно встретить коллегу! У меня та же стезя!
> .


у нас у же с вами троншея в этом направлении. правда  к сожалению в нашем государстве это крайне непопулярные предметы, так что я после Универа теоретик. а очень жаль.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Девочки, позитивщики наши! Напомните мне пожалуйста, стихотворение: Я такая лапочка, я такая цаца...... Голову сломала, вспомнитиь не могу, всё у себя перерыла, найти не могу..... А очень-очень надо!


 с превеликим удовольствием. Это?

Я такая Лапочка! Я такая Цаца!
На меня, Красавицу, Не налюбоваться!
Я такая Умница! Я такая Краля!
Вы такой Красавицы Сроду не видали!
Я себя, любимую Холю и лелею!
Ах, какие плечики! Ах, какая шея!
Талия осиная, Бархатная кожа -
С каждым днем красивее,
С каждым днем моложе!
Зубки, как жемчужинки -
С каждым днем прочнее!
Ножки - загляденье - С каждым днем стройнее!
Волосы шикарные - Вам и не мечталось!
На троих готовили - Мне одной досталось!
Никого не слушаю, Коль стыдят и хают!
ПОТОМУ ЧТО ЛУЧШАЯ!
ПОТОМУ ЧТО ЗНАЮ

----------


## Инна Р.

Ой, девочки! Посмотрела результаты опроса и заметила, что если забанить тех, кто отметился в первой позиции и в последней - то на форуме будет всегда царить мир и покой! :biggrin: Правда, я тогда тоже в баню попадаю...жалко  :Oj: !
А не с этой ли целью был опрос затеян? :biggrin:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> •Наберите тёплую ванну. 
> 
> •Включите приятную, расслабляющую музыку. 
> 
> •Можете зажечь свечи или благовония.
> 
> •Похвалите себя. Утверждайте, что вы замечательная, красивая, умная, счастливая, успешная, мудрая… 
> 
> •Поблагодарите Высшие Силы и Небесного Папочку нашего за то, что вы есть, за всё, что у вас есть…


Мне лень! 

*Всем добрый вечер!* 



> •Похвалите себя.


Похвалила. Я сделала это! Сходила на каток. Наконец-то...УРА!

----------


## julia2222

Вот появилось немножко времени и я хочу написать свои впечатления о Форосе Это чудное место находится, можно сказать, на самом южном берегу Крыма. Если в двух словах, то Форос – это совокупность неповторимого ландшафта, богатейшей флоры, чистого целебного воздуха и ласкового, чистого, как стёклышко, моря.
Красота окружающих гор

 парящая в облаках церковь


 
раскошный парк



потрясающая природа никого не может оставить равнодушным. Ещё там живёт замечательный человек Фирсов Павел Петрович – автор книг о Форосе, он провёл многолетнюю исследовательскую работу, и на основании исторических документов, фактов и дневников написал несколько книг о владельцах имения “Форос”, о Форосской церкви, а вернее о храме Воскресения Христова, об истории чудесного парка и т.д.
 Эти фотографии присылали люди, которые были в Форосе и полюбили его всем сердцем.

----------


## Колесо

> Юляша и зима бывает такой, если не на улице то в душе. Правильно Таня Курочка сказала, мы живем миг, мин нашего настоящего, и давайте ценить то что имеем, а все плохое . пройдет!


А мне нравится высказывание - помни о прошлом, живи настоящим и верь в будущее!

----------


## Курица

*Ст-ие не мое, из Инета, но ему место вот тут, на Доброй территории:


Меня такой природа создала...
В душе и сердце - киловатты света. 
И мне не жаль душевного тепла,
Чтоб обогреть замерзшую планету. 
Я так люблю. Не думая о том,
Чтоб стать любимой. Будь оно что будет!
Не страшно обанкротиться теплом,
Когда его тебе даруют люди.
Источник счастья мой неистощим,
Он полнится смешными мелочами,
Я радуюсь всем радостям чужим 
И становлюсь счастливей вместе с вами.
Счастливой быть совсем не тяжело,
Коль все моменты только светом мерить. 
А чтобы ЧУДО в жизнь твою вошло,
В него всего лишь нужно очень верить! 	*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Вот какие штучки я своим бывшим коллегам по работе сделала. Завтра напечатаю. подарю им и путь любуются и каждое утро читают

[IMG]http://*********ru/443030m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/446102m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/444054m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> А не с этой ли целью был опрос затеян?


 Здравствуй Инн!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Мы ООООООчень рады тебе))))
А опрос-то анонимный...хи-хи - так что...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Курица*,



> ему место вот тут, на Доброй территории:


СПАСИБО!!!!!!! Закон бумеранга - что посылаешь - то и возвращается.

Как прошёл впускной?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> подарю им и путь любуются и каждое утро читают


Классс!!! Ириш - а себя любимую не забыла?

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*ГЛАВА 3 Я красивая!!!* 

Женственность

Иногда женщина начинает одеваться и вести себя излишне сексуально. Безусловно, весьма откровенный наряд привлечёт к себе внимание и вызовет определённый интерес со стороны мужчин, но не прибавит его обладательнице истинной женственности. А ведь именно женственность во все времена так почиталась мужчинами. В чём же она заключается? Нельзя сказать однозначно, но это не кричащая, а напротив, еле уловимая, но влекущая и манящая, сокрытая глубоко внутри женщины, но рвущаяся наружу сексуальность. Томный взгляд; бархатистый голос; мягкие «кошачьи» повадки; грациозная походка и абсолютная естественность – вот некоторые составляющие истиной женственности. Каждая женщина при желании может развить в себе эту притягательную сексуальность, которая завораживает и привлекает мужчин. Начните заниматься восточными танцами, и вы тотчас почувствуете изменение не только в своём теле, походке и движениях, но и ощутите внутренние перемены: уверенность в себе, раскованность и ту самую женственность.

Я всегда с удовольствием танцевала восточные танцы, они позволяют телу прочувствовать музыку, затронуть струны души и медленными, тягучими движениями рассказать всему миру о своей женской привлекательности. Это были абсолютные импровизации. Позднее, когда танец живота (BellyDance) с огромной скоростью стал входить в моду и приобретать своих искренних поклонниц, я, конечно же, пошла в фитнес клуб, где научилась некоторым азам этого древнейшего искусства. 

Если вам пока не довелось познакомиться с этим обворожительным танцем, настоятельно советую хотя бы попробовать. Во-первых, вы раскрепоститесь и дадите своему телу необходимую порцию движения. Во-вторых, основное правило в танце – расслабление, а это так необходимо нам, женщинам. В-третьих, чередование сжатия и расслабления внутренних органов обеспечивает эффективный массаж и ведет к улучшению кровоснабжения, предотвращению болезней органов малого таза, вызванных застойными явлениями. В-четвёртых, укрепляются мышцы живота, поясницы, бедер и спины. В-пятых, упражнения, которые составляют основу танца, делают вашу осанку величественной, а походку – красивой. 

Заниматься можно как в фитнес клубе, под непосредственным руководством танцовщицы, так и дома. Для домашних занятий можно воспользоваться как дисками и кассетами, так и книгами, которые представлены в огромном ассортименте и на любой вкус. Кроме того, очень много информации можно почерпнуть в Интернете (на сайтах, посвящённых танцу живота). Если же в группе вы заниматься не хотите, а дома не можете справиться со своей ленью, то есть вариант индивидуальных занятий. Попробуйте, вам непременно понравиться!!!

Ниже я приведу несколько упражнений, для «укрощения» живота, которые вы можете начать делать прямо сейчас.

•Удары животом внутрь.

Немного напрягите мышцы живота, чтобы он "подобрался". Теперь расслабьте их. Для этого упражнения вам понадобятся только эти два положения: собранные мышцы и расслабленные.

Резко соберите мышцы, и сразу же расслабьте. Включите ритмичную музыку и повторяйте «удары внутрь", «попадая» в музыкальные акценты. Сначала попробуйте делать данное движение медленно, затем ускоряйте темп. Грудная клетка неподвижна – двигается только живот. Дыхание оставляйте ровным. 

•Удары животом вперед.

Напрягите мышцы живота, затем с силой вытолкните живот вперед. Немного отдохните. Живот не расслабляется, а остается упругим, чуть надутым. Исполняйте движение под ритмичную музыку, попадая "выталкиванием" в основные акценты музыкальной композиции.

Дыхание ровное, грудная клетка неподвижна. 

•Волна животом.

Может исполняться как снизу вверх, так и сверху вниз. Принцип выполнения одинаковый: это попеременное сокращение мышц так называемых "верхнего пресса" и "нижнего пресса", т.е. плавное перекатывание.

Встаньте и попробуйте собрать только мышцы верхнего пресса. Теперь - только мышцы нижнего пресса. А теперь, попробуйте поочерёдно. Постарайтесь добиться плавного, тягучего волнообразного переката.

Чтобы движение получилось, необходимо «договориться» со своим животом, сознательно управлять им. Это упражнение благотворно воздействует на мышцы живота, они подкачиваются, подтягиваются и приобретают очень женственную округлую форму.


Повторяйте эти движения чаще, и вы будете приятно удивлены. А ещё лучше, займитесь танцем живота всерьёз и надолго и ваша гибкость, женственность и сексуальность станет очевидной для всех. И вы как истинная «Звезда Востока» легко и грациозно пойдёте по жизни.


Осанка 
Вот мы и дошли до нашей осанки. Когда мы идём по улице, то думаем о чём угодно, но только не о том, как мы движемся. А тем временем, наш любимый позвоночник искривляется. Неправильная осанка и сутулость, кроме всего прочего ухудшает форму бюста. Поэтому настоятельно рекомендую: всегда, в любое время бодрствования держите ровную и правильную «осанку победителя». Вспомните царствующих особ, президента, балерину, голливудскую звезду… Разве можно представить их ссутулившимися? Выберите для себя пример для подражания, и пусть он служит для вас напоминанием о прямой спине и развёрнутых плечах. Со временем вы привыкните, и вам понравиться настолько, что любое неправильное положение позвоночника покажется дискомфортным.
Для красивой осанки и груди дома походите с гордым видом 5-7 мин с толстой книгой на голове. Старайтесь запомнить ощущения и в повседневной жизни ходите так, как будто у вас на голове груз.
Делайте гимнастику для позвоночника, уделяйте ему должное внимание. Потягивайтесь медленно и «со вкусом», делайте аккуратные повороты, наклоны и т.д. Очень важно уметь максимально расслаблять позвоночник. Не забывайте о массаже и самомассаже.


Рецепты красоты


Начинайте день ополаскиванием лица холодной водой. Ещё лучше протереть его кубиком льда, захватывая область декольте и груди. Можно заготовить лёд из настоев различных трав (ромашки, крапивы, петрушки и т.д.) Эта процедура невероятно бодрит, тренирует кожу и улучшает кровообращение. Если же у вас расширены сосудики на щеках, то лучше воздержаться от ледяного массажа.

Два тёплых пакетика чая (можно использованного) приложить к глазам на 15-20 минут. Этот компресс успокоит глаза, уменьшит отёчность и снимет усталость.

Разведите несколько ложек мёда в литре молока и вылейте в воду. Принимайте ванну 20-30 минут, и вы получите ощущение бархатистой, увлажнённой кожи.

Принимая ванну можно использовать кефир, кожа станет мягкой и нежной.

Хороша ванна с заваренным зелёным чаем.

Ванна с лепестками роз (можно использовать шиповник) подарит телу лёгкость и обеспечит ощущение праздника. Такая ванна способствует восстановлению кожи, делает её эластичной.

Ванна с отрубями избавит вас от раздражения на коже. Насыпьте отруби в полотняный мешочек и пропускайте воду через этот мешочек, чтобы она впитала в себя все полезные свойства.

Чтобы избавиться от излишней потливости и неприятного запаха, принимайте ванны с пивом (500 мл.). Для усиления эффекта желательно проводить данную процедуру в течение 10 дней.

Не у всех есть возможность побывать в русской баньке. Можно воспроизвести «дух» и атмосферу бани в своей квартире. Для этого понадобятся свежие или заготовленные впрок берёзовые листья. Положите их в ванну и включите горячую воду. Когда вода настоится и остынет до комфортной температуры, заходите в «парную» и наслаждайтесь.

После Нового года люди выбрасывают использованные ёлки. Соберите иголочки, и всю зиму вы сможете баловать себя очень приятной процедурой. Через полотняный мешочек с еловыми иголками, пропустите струю воды, наполните ванну и вы получите массу удовольствия. Кроме того, это очень полезно.

Ванны с морской солью питают организм необходимыми минералами и микроэлементами. Они улучшают обмен веществ, снимают усталость. Чтобы соль лучше растворилась, размешайте её в банке с горячей водой, а потом вылейте в ванну.

Ванны с йодированной солью не менее полезны для вашей стройности и бодрости.

Особое внимание я хотела бы уделить нашим натруженным ножкам. Лично я привыкла холить и лелеять их «по долгу службы». Именно ноги «кормили» меня долгие годы, т.к. моя профессиональная деятельность была связанна с танцами. Но и теперь, я отношусь к ним не менее заботливо, т. к. на стопах расположено огромное количество биологически активных точек, воздействуя на которые можно многократно улучшить своё самочувствие.
Итак, вот некоторые рецепты ухода за ногами. Воспользуйтесь ими, и Ваши ножки станут ещё более здоровыми, красивыми и чувственными.

Постарайтесь при любой возможности приподнимать ноги повыше – это улучшит отток крови.

Помните, чем больше работают мышцы ног, тем лучше венозный отток. Поэтому чаще выполняйте любимые упражнения.

Благотворно упражнение «горный ручей». В ванну налить немного холодной воды, и недолго пошагать по импровизированному «горному ручью». Затем насухо вытереть ноги, надеть шерстяные носки и бодро походить по полу до полного согревания.

Замечательно, если вы не пренебрегаете массажными ковриками для ног. Ещё лучше, если вы будете чаще ходить босиком. Летом ходите по траве, земле, песку, камням ит.д. Некоторые люди ходят босиком и по снегу (недолго), но я до этого пока «не доросла». Тем не менее, соприкасаться с живыми природными материалами нашим стопам очень полезно. Поэтому, заведите дома ящичек с галькой и шагайте по ней при каждом удобном случае.

Не пренебрегайте ножными ванночками. Добавляйте в них пену, соль, ароматические масла. Можно принимать такие ванночки прямо перед телевизором. Если вы ежедневно смотрите сериал или любимую передачу, заранее приготовьте тазик с горячей водой и получайте двойное наслаждение.

Тщательно обрабатывайте свои ступни пемзой. Это не только избавит Вас от мозолей и натоптышей, но и окажет благотворное воздействие на организм в целом.

Не забывайте о креме для ног. Можно использовать для обогащения аромомасла (добавив несколько капель в крем или несущее косточковое масло).

Тщательно массируйте и растирайте натруженные стопы, это не только невероятно полезно, но и очень приятно.

Если Вы можете себе позволить делать педикюр у специалистов, не пренебрегайте этой возможностью.

*Добавлено через 3 часа 2 минуты*
Доброе утро всем!!!!!!! 

В продолжение 3-ей главы.

*Отличный рецепт педикюра в домашних условиях:*

1. распарить ноги.
2. намазать стопы кремом ДЛЯ ДЕПИЛЯЦИИ
3. одеть пцелофановые пакеты, сверху носочки
4. оставить на 1-2 часа.
5. смыть, пройтись пемзой

Результат отличный!!!!!!

Делитесь СВОИМИ ОПРОБОВАННЫМИ рецептами.
Например у меня ухудшилось состояние кожи. Она у меня гиперчувствительная. И так-как зимой отоление и от компьютра постоянное излучение - то кожа раздражённая. Может кто знает рецептик)))

*Добавлено через 3 часа 10 минут*
Я не знаю почему это сообщение остаётся без внимания. Дочь расстраивается и каждый час спрашивает  не ответил ли кто-нибудь? Мне неловко что наш отзывчивый форум игнорирует её просьбу.

help
Поросила процитировать в этой ссылке. 
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...postcount=1359

*Девчат нужны проверенные весёлые конкурсы для 9-11 классов (Праздник Любви, 23 февраля и 8 марта в одном "флаконе"*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Ты уже проснулась? Или уже обедаешь?
С добрым утром, страна MSK !!! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/410280.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Ты уже проснулась? Или уже обедаешь?


Доброе утро...проснулась давно))) Но ещё не завтракала...хотя у нас уже 12.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Лена, ссылка о просьбе какая-то не та.Это поиск минусовок. Проверь и поменяй.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Вот увидела тебя на аватарке и улыбнулась тебе в ответ. Ты заметила?

----------


## Медведик

> Вот увидела тебя на аватарке и улыбнулась


Это Светланка Дюимовочка мне подарила)))))

ССылка не работает - но её просьбу я выделила КРАСНЫМ текстом)

----------


## stasenka-lisa

всем доброго дня!
Я просматриваю конкурсы и игры - но попросили оригинальные и не известные.
Именно для 9-11 классов. Будет дискотека 4 часа. А меня попросили провести конкурсы. Опыта подобного нет ( только детские праздники веду), мама тоже такие заказы не берёт. Помогите!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Очень интересно "Угадай мелодию" - можно попросить заготовочки?

----------


## Dium

*Медведик*,*stasenka-lisa*, ЗДОРОВО!!! Мама и дочка на PLUS-MSK!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/444075.jpg[/IMG] и [IMG]http://*********ru/450219.jpg[/IMG]
*stasenka-lisa*, 


> только детские праздники веду


ждем тебя в теме "Детские праздники" :smile:

----------


## Медведик

> ЗДОРОВО!!! Мама и дочка на PLUS-MSK!!!


 :Aga:  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## jpligunova

Лена Медведик для твоей дочки начала печатать игры для дискотек в теме"Игры,загадки,конкурсы....." Взяты из интернета .ССылку не найти сейчас. :flower:

----------


## Медведик

*tatiana-osinka*,
*jpligunova*,
 Спасибо девочки!!!!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Фото очень понравились - таакие пзиивные:

----------


## Курица

> Как прошёл впускной?


Отвечаю Лене Медведик(на моем компе эти крякозябры-МЕДВЕДИК переводятся:wink:)

Вечер прошел...Он и вправду был *"впускной"*(как она описалась)-т.е. впустил в душу столько воспоминаний и светлой грусти...Мои последние родненькие, с которыми с 5 по 11 грызли гранит русского и неровно дышали на лит-ре, встречались по истечении первого круглого юбилейного срока-5 лет...Было нам вместе хорошо.И грустно. Вот немножко фоточек:
[IMG]http://*********ru/427693m.jpg[/IMG]

поет Роман-нынешний 11-классник,цыган,у нас-11 лет, собирается поступать в военное училище(наш военком прям хохотал в голос, когда я ему в первый раз позвонила:"Да вы что?Цыган-и военный?Да я только одного цыгана знал военного-Будулаем звали..."А потом заткнулся-у Ромки одна тройка(по русскому:wink:), остальные 4-5.
А песня, КСТАТИ, "Ивушки" (минус с нашего Форума), подтанцовка-ст.гр.танцевального кружка

[IMG]http://*********ru/431789m.jpg[/IMG]
в зале на фоне моих детей...

[IMG]http://*********ru/420525m.jpg[/IMG]
расставались ночью...
"Учитель вас проводит до угла, и вновь назад, и вновь ему с утра-встречай, учи, и снова расставайся-когда уйдем со школьного двора..."

----------


## Медведик

> впустил в душу столько воспоминаний


Мгновения...мгновения...светлые воспоминания.... :flower: 

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
По мотивам КАРТИННОЙ ГАЛЕРИИ КУРОчКИ)))

----------


## цветок

> Я просматриваю конкурсы и игры - но попросили оригинальные и не известные.
> Именно для 9-11 классов. Будет дискотека 4 часа. А меня попросили провести конкурсы. Опыта подобного нет ( только детские праздники веду), мама тоже такие заказы не берёт. Помогите!
> 
> Добавлено через 1 минуту
> Очень интересно "Угадай мелодию" - можно попросить заготовочки?


А почему-бы тебе не взять конкурс с шароварами.Проходит очень весело на любой компании.А угадай мелодию,так здесь я думаю надо песни выпирать именно для молодёжи,возьми лучше угадай фильм и проведи "Кнопки"Если заинтересовало,пиши,вышлю нарезки и описание игр.

----------


## Мишкина

*Лена!!! Какая фотка классная - Девушки, как звезды!!! Супер!!!* 
*Спасибо!* 
*Я ее себе сохранила - очень понравилась...*

----------


## Медведик

> Лена!!! Какая фотка классная


Спасибо))))
Всем добрый вечер - вот я и отработала)

----------


## Volodя

*Медведик*у
Присуждается номинация- Новый мастер фотошопа!

----------


## Медведик

> Новый мастер фотошопа!


Спасибо Вовочка - то что НОВЫЙ -не спорю
А всё делаю в КОРАЛЛЕ...фотошоп - не знаю (((

----------


## stasenka-lisa

Мамочка ТЫ У МЕНЯ САМАЯ САМаЯ ЛУЧШАЯ!!!!!!!!! :Oj:  :flower:  :Oj: чмок,чмок))))

----------


## Медведик

> Мамочка ТЫ У МЕНЯ


спасибо)))))  :Oj:

----------


## Volodя

*Медведик*,
*stasenka-lisa*,
  Как уже писалось-вы мама и дочь, это действительно, правда ? :Vah:

----------


## Медведик

> это действительно, правда ?


 :Aga:  а ты соневаешься?

----------


## Xakep

И я внесу свою скромную лепту .
Думаю вы ее все узнали .

----------


## Медведик

> свою скромную лепту


спасибо)))

----------


## Katjatja

> И я внесу свою скромную лепту .
> Думаю вы ее все узнали .
> ]


 тигромедведь?:smile:

----------


## Xakep

Миллион миллион алых роз...
Как часто мы забываем эту песню...

----------


## stasenka-lisa

Саш,ну ты маму прям и так, и так!!!МОЛОДЕЦ!!! :Aga:

----------


## Xakep

А мы с тобой потом кое что вместе придумаем....

----------


## stasenka-lisa

> А мы с тобой потом кое что вместе придумаем....


ладно))пиши в личку))там договоримся:cool:

----------


## Медведик

> Миллион миллион алых роз...


спасибо  :flower:

----------


## stasenka-lisa

мамуль,ты у меня такая красотка)))) :flower:

----------


## цветок

Stasenka-Lisa!
А куда слать,где адрес?

----------


## stasenka-lisa

> А куда слать,где адрес?


сеа2@mail.ru

заранее спасибо)

----------


## Анжелла

Красоткт тут такие к у нас...ВАУ!  :Oj: 
Анастасия посмотри тут   http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=118682
И пользуйся мамиными связями звони в скайп не стеняйся... :Aga: 
МЕня зовут тетя Анжелла.  :Vah:

----------


## Медведик

> И пользуйся мамиными связями


хи-хи ...спасибо))) тётя Анжела  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*stasenka-lisa*,
 Привет, а я тётя Света! :biggrin: Ленчик, ты и племянничка в люди выводи, пора уже!..

----------


## Анжелла

Я вчера была на встречи выпускников. Первый раз за 20 лет.Мы пошли в кафе Было здорово, там такой мальчик Ди Джей просто рвал публику. Мы с таким удовольствием колбасились... Ему от силы лет 17, я и подумала, а может правда Вовчик профи... :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

> племянничка в люди выводи


энто которого?? :biggrin: у меня только племяннички-девочки - да и те маааленькие)))

----------


## stasenka-lisa

> И пользуйся мамиными связями звони в скайп не стеняйся...
> МЕня зовут тетя Анжелла



хорошо..мотаю на ус..)))очень приятно Настя)

*Добавлено через 32 секунды*



> Привет, а я тётя Света!


рада знакомству Настя)

----------


## Сильва

*Медведик*,
 Младшего своего... Если мы для сталшей тёти, то уж одним племянником больше-меньше... :biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

> Младшего своего...


судя по всему на Тамадее в Крыму наше юное поколение перезнакомится и тоже станут активными форумчанами)))

----------


## optimistka17

Такс, *тетя* Анжела и* тётя* Света, значит это с вами Диоген здоровался,- привет,тётки!?:smile:

----------


## Медведик

> привет,тётки


ну..Диоген староват для племяничка... или я ошибаюсь?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
всем доброй ночи!!!!!!!!!!!!!! и счастливого утра)

перед сном продолжение... (Возможно кому-то интересно):

*Глава 4 Я любимая!!!* 


Я очень рада за вас, если вы уже нашли своего партнёра. Если вы любите и любимы, вам несказанно повезло. Приумножайте свою любовь и будьте счастливы. 

Супружеские отношения вас не привлекают, и вы реализовываете себя иначе? Это ваш выбор, вы имеете на него абсолютное право.

А что делать, если случилось так, что все, казалось бы, есть: и долгожданная независимость, и интересная профессия, и уважение окружающих, но нет самого главного - женского счастья. Возможно, вы уже готовы к серьёзным отношениям, мечтаете о ребёнке, но достойного мужчины рядом нет. Некоторые женщины опускают руки, другие надеются на судьбу. Конечно, можно надеяться на удачное стечение обстоятельств и ждать свой счастливый случай. А можно начать активные поиски, но где искать? Где познакомиться с мужчиной своей жизни? 

А между тем, где-то рядом одинокие мужчины, жаждущие тепла и поддержки, они так же ждут встречи со своей единственной и неповторимой. Но мужчины как всегда слишком заняты своими «солидными делами», и не торопятся устраивать свою личную жизнь. Им ещё сложнее: их гордость и мужское самолюбие не позволяют признаться в том, что личная жизнь оставляет желать лучшего. Они маскируются внешним благополучием, и вступают в кратковременные ни к чему не обязывающие связи, в тайне мечтая о любви и взаимопонимании...

Если вы осознаёте, что брак с любимым человеком может доставить вам массу удовольствия, и абсолютно уверенны в том, что желаете встретить свою вторую половинку, возьмите инициативу в свои руки.

Для начала обратите внимание на выражение своего лица, когда идёте по улице, стоите в очереди, передвигаетесь в общественном транспорте. Часто мы даже не замечаем, что наше лицо имеет испуганное или жалостливое, высокомерное или безразличное выражение. Мне кажется, что это немаловажный нюанс, над которым необходимо поработать. Постарайтесь, чтобы

на вашем лице была написана готовность к диалогу. Поверьте, что женщина с сияющими глазами, открытым взором и искренней улыбкой в большей степени располагает к общению, а значит, вероятность встречи с прекрасным незнакомцем многократно увеличивается.



Как найти спутника жизни?

Спросите себя, чего вы хотите от мужчины. Каким должен быть именно Ваш избранник? Высоким, красивым, образованным, талантливым, сильным, энергичным, богатым, умным…

А теперь задумайтесь, что Вы можете ему предложить? Какими чертами характера обладаете Вы? Определите свои лучшие качества, составьте и запишите список своих достоинств:

красивые глаза

приятная улыбка

нежные руки

звонкий смех

приятный голос

умеете выслушать

творческая личность

хорошая хозяйка

отличная мать

интеллигентная

умная

коллеги меня уважают

спортивная

добрая и т.д.

Чем больше окажется этот список, тем лучше. Не забывайте его постоянно пополнять.

Работайте над собой, стремитесь к своему идеальному образу. Многим женщинам кажется, что достаточно быть просто самой собой и вести себя естественно, чтобы очаровать мужчину. Я не призываю Вас изменять себе, оставайтесь индивидуальностью, но в самом лучшем виде. Даже если вы неотразимы, от самосовершенствования вы только выиграете. 



В повседневной жизни нас окружает много мужчин. Некоторые из них, возможно, смотрят с обожанием, но бояться заговорить с Вами, так как вы кажетесь им недоступной. Мужчины не особо храбры, когда нужно подойти к женщине, которая действительно нравиться. Они, наши мужчины, могут быть храбрыми на поле боя, смелыми в работе, но они бояться женского отказа.

Первое, что вы должны научиться делать, это здороваться с каждым мужчиной там, где вы живёте, работаете и развлекаетесь. Нужна некоторая смелость, чтобы первой проявить внимание, но улыбка и доброе слово творят чудеса. Большинство мужчин скорее подойдут к женщине, которая выглядит приветливо и охотно встречается с ними взглядом. Это не значит, что вы должны намекать на возможную близость и строить глазки. На первых порах достаточно лишь улыбки, обмена любезностями и простого приветствия, сказанного мужчине. Обходитесь так с каждым мужчиной в своей жизни, и у вас войдёт в привычку доставлять им радость встречей с вами. Это создаст вам репутацию общительного человека. Мужчинам будет проще знакомиться с вами.

Чтобы найти своего единственного избранника, необходимо знать, где и как искать. Идите туда, где есть мужчины.

В барах и ночных клубах есть большая вероятность познакомиться с мужчиной, но вряд ли подобное знакомство может стать продолжительным. Хотя бывают исключения.

Непринуждённая обстановка на вечеринках сама располагает к знакомству. Главное ограничьте себя в спиртном, включите всё своё обаяние, и вы сможете положить неплохое начало. 

Знакомьтесь с мужчинами на работе (если они там есть) или через работу (поставщики, клиенты и т.д.).

Если это для вас приемлемо, можно поменять место работы. Например, к знакомству располагают некоторые профессии: стюардесса, проводница, официантка, медсестра, консультант по денежным вкладам, банковский служащий, страховой агент, политик, продавец автомобилей, продавец в обувном магазине и др.

Даже если вы уже вышли из студенческого возраста, можно завести знакомство в учебном заведении. В институте есть студенты-заочники, преподаватели и сотрудники мужского пола.

Познакомиться с интересным мужчиной можно в книжном магазине. Во-первых, это, как правило, одни из лучших представителей мужского пола. Во-вторых, можно без труда выявить его интересы. Отбросьте свою скромность и спросите, какие книги он может порекомендовать. Думаю это прекрасная возможность немного пообщаться, а возможно и познакомиться поближе.

То же самое можно сказать о библиотеке.

Велика вероятность знакомства в универсамах. Довольно часто ранним вечером там можно встретить одиноких мужчин, запасающихся продуктами.

Ходите в магазины, которые любят посещать мужчины (электроники, спортивных товаров, инструментов). 

В спортивных клубах, фитнес центрах и бассейнах можно встретить мужчин, занимающихся спортом и уделяющих время и силы своей физической форме. Если ваш идеал из этой категории, приобретите себе симпатичную форму и приготовьтесь к систематическим занятиям.

Очень легко можно завести многообещающее знакомство в клубах по интересам. Используйте свои увлечения для знакомства с мужчинами. Мне кажется, что это один из самых замечательных способов, ведь мужчина-единомышленник может стать для вас наилучшим партнёром.

Общественные и политические организации предоставляют реальную возможность познакомиться с интересными мужчинами.

Отлично, если вы посещаете вечерние занятия или курсы. Занимайтесь в группе. Выбирайте темы, интересные и заманчивые для мужчин.

Не пренебрегайте посещением общественных событий и благотворительных акций. На подобных мероприятиях вы можете встретить добрых и щедрых мужчин.

Не упускайте возможности познакомиться в зале ожидания, а так же в самом пути. Мужчины менее скованы, разговаривая с «попутчицей». Но не будьте слишком доверчивы.

Во время путешествия знакомьтесь с мужчинами везде, где бываете.

В одной из прочитанных книг, меня привлекло поведение героини, которая очень любила путешествовать. Находясь на «чужой территории», она без колебаний подходила к любому мужчине, чтобы спросить дорогу, попросить её проводить или поговорить на интересующую тему. При этом девушка чувствовала себя абсолютно свободно. Но, стоило приехать домой, как она снова теряла всю непринуждённость и зажималась. Впоследствии, смекнув, в чём тут дело, героиня стала и в своём родном городе «играть в туристку». Надев на шею фотоаппарат, она с огромным энтузиазмом, и без малейшей робости обращается к противоположному полу. Кстати, мужчины положительно относятся к её инициативе.

Есть ещё один «магический» способ привлечения идеального партнёра в вашу жизнь. Очень подробно он описан в книге Натальи Правдиной «Я привлекаю любовь и счастье». Очень важно понять одну простую истину: для того чтобы получить желаемое, необходимо абсолютно точно знать, что именно вам нужно. Постарайтесь детально продумать черты характера вашего идеального мужчины, его внешность. Подумайте, с какими недостатками партнёра вы сможете смириться, спрогнозируйте их заранее. Возьмите лист красивой розовой бумаги, и слева напишите «+», а справа «-» вашего потенциального партнёра. Сверните заветный листок, положите его в красивую коробочку (лучше в форме сердечка), перевяжите красной тесёмочкой и положите в укромное место на юго-западе Вашей квартиры, или в вашем секторе Романтической удачи. Теперь забудьте о проделанном ритуале, но будьте абсолютно уверены в положительном результате.

В книгах Натальи Правдиной вы найдёте ещё немало советов и «рецептов» по привлечению любви и счастья, а так же информацию о чудесной силе Фен-Шуй. Кстати, после прочтения книг Натальи, я посетила Интернет форум, чтобы из «первых рук» узнать о переменах в жизни её читательниц. Те из них, кто не поленился, и чётко следуя «инструкции» свершил данный ритуал, чудесным образом встретили свою вторую половинку. Главное верить и действовать, и у вас непременно всё получиться!!!



Итак, вы встретили мужчину своей мечты. Не делайте распространённой ошибки, не «раскручивайте» мужчину. Пусть у него будет возможность проводить с вами время с наименьшими материальными затратами или вовсе без них. Позже он наверняка проявит всю свою щедрость, а пока предоставьте ему возможность насладиться рассказами о себе, побуждайте мужчину к разговору, а сами внимательно слушайте. Убедитесь в том, что этот мужчина может стать для вас идеальным спутником жизни.



Как достичь гармонии в семейной жизни?



Милые женщины, даже если вы встретили свою вторую половинку и смогли его очаровать, это не повод опускать руки. Сами по себе отношения не развиваются. Их нужно холить и лелеять, даже если люди любят друг друга. 

Каждый день утверждайтесь в своём совершенстве и продолжайте развиваться духовно и физически. Старайтесь всегда выглядеть опрятно и привлекательно, особенно дома.

Постоянно повышайте уровень общего развития. Развивайте мышление, расширяйте кругозор.

Проявляйте интерес к его делам. Вникните в особенности его профессии.

Не зацикливайтесь только на семейных делах. Обязательно имейте свои личные интересы и увлечения. 

Постоянно обогащайте свою речь. Старайтесь говорить как можно лучше, избегайте нелитературных слов. Вспомните, как говорят успешные, богатые, знаменитые люди. Чётко выражайте свои мысли.

Периодически говорите что-нибудь приятное в свой адрес, но не лгите и не преувеличивайте. Преподносите себя в наилучшем свете. Пусть ваш любимый знает, что вы – настоящее сокровище, чудом доставшееся ему. 

Не нужно твердить ему о своих недостатках и болячках. Это не добавит вам привлекательности.

Хвалите любимого, чаще повторяйте ему, что он единственный в своём роде. Побуждайте мужчину говорить вам о том, насколько он отличается от других мужчин. Подчёркивайте те качества характера, которые показывают его необычность.

Чаще называйте его по имени. Мужчинам очень нравиться звук собственного имени, произнесённого с тёплотой в голосе. Ласкайте его словами. Помогайте любимому почувствовать себя значительным.

Конечно, невозможно обойтись без критики, но высказывайте её, только когда вы наедине. Ни в коем случае не критикуйте мужчину при посторонних.



Гармония семейных взаимоотношений во многом зависит от женской мудрости. Мне случалось слышать сетования женщин на то, что именно им приходиться «ублажать» мужчин. Ничего не поделаешь, ведь это нас природа наделила способностью воспроизводить потомство, а значит, это мы заинтересованы в привлечении к себе партнёра, который поможет «свить любовное гнёздышко» и вырастить детей. На самом деле мужчины стремятся к крепкому браку, но не знают, как это делать.

Мужчины умны, они лучше считают и разбираются в технике, умеют принимать стратегические решения. Они прагматичны и постоянно анализируют свою жизнь. Их в первую очередь интересует результат, победа, цель.

Женщины романтичны. Мы любим все прекрасные проявления жизни и искусства, обожаем мечтать и фантазировать. Мы более эмоциональны, и умеем радоваться не только результату, но и получать удовольствие от процесса своей деятельности. Кроме того, мы от природы обладаем загадочной «женской интуицией». Женщина, так или иначе, вдохновляет своего мужчину на подвиги и свершения. Женщина помогает своему мужчине добиваться успехов. Женщина созидательна, она управляет светом и миром.

Несмотря на то, что мы такие разные, мы не представляем жизни друг без друга, а значит, нам необходимо найти общий язык и взаимопонимание, которые приведут к гармоничному союзу.

Как же достичь гармонии в семейной жизни? Что для этого нужно?

1.Чувство уверенности в себе и в своём партнёре. Обоюдное желание взять на себя ответственность за партнёра и детей. Чёткое представление о ваших семейных ценностях. 

2.Удовлетворять потребность друг друга в общении. Особенно это нужно нам, женщинам. Мы обожаем поболтать, нам просто необходимо выговориться. Поэтому уделяйте достаточно времени на совместные разговоры. Включайте в ваши беседы детей. Находите новые интересные темы для общения.

3.Гармоничная семейная жизнь невозможна без романтики. Находите время, чтобы побыть наедине. Заведите совместное хобби, найдите интересное для вас двоих дело, которое вы с увлечением будите делать сообща. Найдите возможность отдохнуть вдвоём. Сходите на прогулку, в кино, на вечеринку и т.д. Это вас очень сблизит, появятся позитивные совместные переживания.

4.В семейных отношениях немаловажное место занимает физический контакт. Женщинам нужны поцелуи и объятия. Мужчины же имеют большую потребность в сексуальной близости. Если мы с удовольствием удовлетворяем желания друг друга, мы становимся счастливой и гармоничной парой.

Хочется сказать несколько слов супружеским парам со стажем. Если на первых порах, мы как мёдом склеенные, всё время держимся за ручки и не устаём от объятий и поцелуев, то со временем перестаём уделять этому должное внимание, что приводит к непременному охлаждению в отношениях. Пожалуйста, не забывайте о прикосновениях. Если вы почувствовали отчуждение, есть одно волшебное средство: помассируйте стопы партнёра. Эта чудотворная процедура творит чудеса, она привносит теплоту и интимность в ваши взаимоотношения. Делайте друг другу массаж, гладьте по голове, чаще обнимайтесь и вы станете ещё ближе друг к другу.

Одна из ваших жизненных целей – быть счастливой, любимой и любить? Всё в ваших руках!!! Осознайте, что рядом с вами самый идеальный спутник жизни. Именно он – ваш единственный возлюбленный. Подойдите к нему, обнимите и расскажите о своей любви. Цените каждое мгновение совместной жизни, и будьте счастливы!!!

Продолжение следует...

----------


## цветок

> сеа2@mail.ru
> 
> заранее спасибо)
> __________________


Отправляется.

----------


## Медведик

> Отправляется.


Лиль... спасибо) Она уже спит ... с утра примет)  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*ЛЮБОВЬ!!!!!!!*

----------


## Анжелла

> Такс, тетя Анжела и тётя Света, значит это с вами Диоген здоровался,- привет,тётки!?


Ага!:smile:
Лена, а где можно взять программу в которой ты фотки такие четкинские делаешь?

----------


## Сильва

*optimistka17*,
 :Aga: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> Лена, а где можно взять программу


Я турунда - мне всё приносят и устанавливают. Коралл - даёт возможность играть с расстановкой клипартов
А фотошоп - приукрашать действительность ;)

----------


## Katjatja

> Красоткт тут такие к у нас...ВАУ! 
> Анастасия посмотри тут   http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=118682
> И пользуйся мамиными связями звони в скайп не стеняйся...
> МЕня зовут тетя Анжелла.


меня Катя и на ты,а за  тетю  в Крыму если что влетит.:smile:

Так и подумала что хакер  непосредственное отношение к нашим сибирячкам имеет:smile:

----------


## Курица

> Я турунда


Ой, Медведик, я пацталом...:biggrin:Ты ж *тундру*  имела в виду, наверное, потому что :
*Турунда* (лат. turunda - корпия, перевязочный материал) - небольшой ​узкий марлевый тампон (полоска).:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик



----------


## Volodя

Тут идёт разговор про туруды... но не о том! Нашёл тему для диогена на соседнем форуме!:biggrin: http://tamada-plus.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=6768

----------


## Медведик

> хакер  непосредственное отношение к нашим сибирячкам имеет


имеет  :Aga: :biggrin:
это они меня коллективно бдят) Если я не выхожу из инета - нужно зайти ко мне в инет)))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> марлевый тампон (полоска)


:tongue: не то турунточка))...
а я ТУРУНДА))) - ни кильдым...

----------


## Анжелла

> меня Катя и на ты,а за тетю в Крыму если что влетит.


Меня тоже, я ведь прикололась просто...kuku
Лена, но она не выдает мне ее в поиске. Может не Коралл называется, а по другому как?

----------


## Медведик

> Коралл


иностранными буквами - CorelDRAW X4
хи-хи вот ведь я грамотейка)))))))

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Добрый вечер, девченки!
А у меня сегодня позитивчик!!!
1-заказали свадьбу.....на октябрь! :smile:
2-заказали юбилей 55 лет женщине на вторник! :wink:
Второй заказ - результат удачных новогодних корпоративных вечеринок! 
Ур-р-р-р-я!  Хоть что-то, а то я уже в себе засомневалась...
3- заказали выпускной начальные классы на конец мая!

----------


## Анжелла

> иностранными буквами - CorelDRAW X4


Вот это другое дело... КАчаю программу...

----------


## Katjatja

> Ой, Медведик, я пацталом...:biggrin:Ты ж *тундру*  имела в виду, наверное, потому что :
> *Турунда* (лат. turunda - корпия, перевязочный материал) - небольшой ​узкий марлевый тампон (полоска).:biggrin:


Танюша а я читаю и думаю а ведь у Кира Булычева Ворона то себя турундой звала, через минут пять оклемалась и вспомнила не ТУРУНДА а ДУРЫНДАkuku:biggrin:  
Ленусь может ты тоже слова перепутала?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Добрый вечер, девченки!
> А у меня сегодня позитивчик!!!
> 1-заказали свадьбу.....на октябрь! :smile:
> 2-заказали юбилей 55 лет женщине на вторник! :wink:
> Второй заказ - результат удачных новогодних корпоративных вечеринок! 
> Ур-р-р-р-я!  Хоть что-то, а то я уже в себе засомневалась...
> 3- заказали выпускной начальные классы на конец мая!


Урааааа! поздравляю!  на нас всех чихни!:smile:

----------


## Volodя

> Добрый вечер, девченки!
> А у меня сегодня позитивчик!!!
> 1-заказали свадьбу.....на октябрь! 
> 2-заказали юбилей 55 лет женщине на вторник! 
> Второй заказ - результат удачных новогодних корпоративных вечеринок! 
> Ур-р-р-р-я!  Хоть что-то, а то я уже в себе засомневалась...
> 3- заказали выпускной начальные классы на конец мая!


Таааак... Я выезжаю на заработки в Краснодон, луганскую область!:biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Здравствуйте, мои родненькие. Всё таки не выдержала душа поэта....Читаю вас с удовольствием, но нет сил написать. Но один пост всё таки осилю, потому что мне есть, что вам сказать. 
Самое интересное, что я теперь совсем не представляю свою жизнь без ваших улыбающихся аватарок и постов. Без утреннего кофе и добрых пожеланий на ночь. Без прекрасных фотографий природы, ваших семей и обработочек в Коралле.
Без прекрасных стихов и душевных пожеланий. Всё это теперь стало частью не просто моей жизни, а меня самой. Вчера не было сил даже умыться, но я включила комп и прочла все ваши посты, а потом мирно с лёгким сердцем легла спать. Потому что по ту сторону экрана  есть люди, с такими огромными сердцами и ясными душами, что жить становиться легче и радостнее. Как же мне всем вам хотелось бы ответить. И поздравить с заказами, и поблагодарить за рассказы и стихи, и отметить все труды по фото. Но, во первых это сложно сделать лимчно для каждого, уйдёт не один час. А во-вторых, мне бы и несложно этот не один час, но я правда себя не важно чувствую. Поэтому, как говорит Задорнов " буду благодарить всех оптом..."Примите от меня в знак уважения и дружбы...

Не загружается фото, поэтому букет дарю по ссылочке. Извените за неудобство.
http://www.sendflowers.ru/inc/viewph...9&languageid=1
И я вам всем говорю...*За то что вы таки есть, всем....*



*Добавлено через 9 минут*



Получилось загрузить. 

*ЭТО ДЛЯ ВСЕХ ВАС.*

----------


## Колесо

> Добрый вечер, девченки!
> А у меня сегодня позитивчик!!!
> 1-заказали свадьбу.....на октябрь!
> 2-заказали юбилей 55 лет женщине на вторник!
> Второй заказ - результат удачных новогодних корпоративных вечеринок!
> Ур-р-р-р-я! Хоть что-то, а то я уже в себе засомневалась...
> 3- заказали выпускной начальные классы на конец мая!
> __________________


*Танюшка*, поздравляю!!Так держать!


> Здравствуйте, мои родненькие. Всё таки не выдержала душа поэта....Читаю вас с удовольствием, но нет сил написать. Но один пост всё таки осилю, потому что мне есть, что вам сказать.
> Самое интересное, что я теперь совсем не представляю свою жизнь без ваших улыбающихся аватарок и постов. Без утреннего кофе и добрых пожеланий на ночь. Без прекрасных фотографий природы, ваших семей и обработочек в Коралле.


*Ксюшка,* поправляйся скорее!!!Мы ждем тебя!Это тебе  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Volodя*,
Приезжай, Вовчик, озвучишь мне юбилей, на бутерброд и стакан минералки как раз хватит!!! А бутылочку у юбилярши выпросим! 
Будешь мне вторым сынком! :smile:

----------


## Анжелла

Татьяна, раз ты мне бабушка, то Вовчик мне получается будет ПАПОЙ? Прикольненько...:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 часа 8 минут*
Утром, встав, скажите громко: 
Блин! А я опять проснулась! 
А потом рывком вскочите, 
И с кровати прямо в тапки, 
Не теряя ни секунды, 
Сразу к зеркалу бегите! 
Ну и как вам эта рожа? 
Ну, вот то-то ж! Испугались?! 
Нужно вам лицо такое? 
Начинаем по-другому! 
Утром встали, улыбнулись! 
Потянулись сладко-сладко! 
И подумали какая, 
Вы конфетка в этой позе! 
Станет вдруг улыбка шире! 
Я скажу вам даже боле, 
Вам захочется немедля 
Даже сделать физзарядку! 
Покрутив немного попой, 
И в прыжке достав до люстры, 
Босиком и без халата – 
Марш бросок по всей квартире! 
По пути почистив зубы, 
Заварив покрепче кофе! 
Вы домашних разбудите! 
Пусть порадуются тоже! 
Ну и что, что полшестого! 
Нефиг спать в такое утро! 
И когда ваш муж подушкой 
Зашвырнет в вас или тапком! 
Вот тогда ступайте смело, 
К зеркалу прямой наводкой! 
Ну и как? Себя узнали? 
А теперь скажите честно, 
Будь вы мужиком прошли бы 
Мимо вы такой красотки? :Oj:

----------


## Медведик

*tatiana-osinka*,
Танюшка Уррряяяяяяяя!!!!! Класс ))) :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Ленусь может ты тоже слова перепутала?


Ой Катюш..я честно говоря любительница слова перевирать)))) Может и его :wink:
Дурында - подходяще  :Aga: ...и тундра тоже :tongue:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Здравствуйте, мои родненькие


Урррра Ксюша опять с нами. Получше самочувстие?

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Будь вы мужиком прошли бы 
> Мимо вы такой красотки?


ни за что!!!!!!  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
Ксюш - здоровей и крепчай!!!!!!! Тебе)))

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюш - здоровей и крепчай!!!!!!! Тебе)))


Спасибо. Мне очень приятно, что я болею под вашими чуткими сердцами.
Но вот вчера , вернее сегодня ночью я пришла к такой интересной мысли.
На нашем форуме есть один очень необыкновенный человек. Вы все её знаете, но имя чуть позже.
Она не участвует практически ни в каких дебатах,, ни в разборках, не говорит по пустякам, и мало её увидишь в обсуждении той или иной темы, но все.....ВСЕ про неё знают и очень уважают. А почему?
Да потому что как только кому-то нужна помощь, она тут как тут. И не просто тут как тут, а как волшебный Эльф берёт за ручку и выводит из тёмного леса, так и она берёт вас в свои добрые руки и оказывает незамедлительную и очень бесценную помощь.
Да, у неё нет сегодня ни дня рождения, ни дня Ангела, ни другого праздника. Но я очень хочу поблагодарить её за такое тёплое и сердечное участие в жизни многих из нас, что думаю мои слова не останутся в единственном экземпляре.
*Милая наша волшебница ФЕЯ исполнения желаний. Прими от нас, думаю меня поддержат, это СПАСИБО за твоё сердце, душу и заботу о нас.*

значение имени *СИЛЬВА*

1. Личность. Те, кто открывают тайны жизни.
2. Характер. 84%.
3. Излучение. 80%.
4. Вибрация. 102 000 колеб./с.
5. Цвет. Зеленый.
6. Основные черты. Возбудимость — восприимчивость — общительность — интуиция.
11. Психика. Они безусловно обаятельны. С детства она держит свое слово и не отступает перед опасностью.
12. Воля. Очень переменчива.
13. Возбудимость. Более чем сильная.
14. Скорость реакции. Это женщины непредсказуемых молниеносных реакций, как и их тотем — форель.
15. Поле деятельности. Они не очень активны. Интересуются медициной (педиатрией, гинекологией) и дошкольным воспитанием. Это отличные матери, нежные и преданные жены.
16. Интуиция. Придают чрезмерное значение интуиции. Сильва живет в таинственном мире «знаков» и предчувствий.

17. Интеллект. Интеллектуалки.
18. Восприимчивость. Очень отзывчивы, но несколько беспечны. В их внимательных глазах можно прочитать огромную любовь, нежность и стремление к спокойной, беспроблемной жизни.
19. Нравственность. Такому характеру противопоказаны строгие запреты, они могут только принести вред, эти женщины прежде всего нуждаются в любви и нежност
22. Активность. Складывается из мечтаний, энтузиазма, экстравагантных устремлений.
23. Общительность. Нуждаются в любви и не выносят одиночества. Очень сильно поддаются влиянию и приспосабливают свой образ жизни к тем, кого любят. Сильва очень привязана к семье и друзьям.
24. Заключение. Это обворожительные и притягательные женщины.

*СИЛЬВА, СВЕТЛАНА* думаю ты не зря взяла такой ник. Ты на самом деле обворожительная, энергичная, чуткая, заботливая и волшебно необходимая всем женщина.
И ещё один подарочек для тебя. 

Я не умею, как наш Медведик, делать аватарки, думаю она возьмёт всё в свои умелые ручки, но так как ты наш Эльф, наша Фея, то и открытку для тебя прими.
С БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬЮ от нас.

----------


## Медведик

> как только кому-то нужна помощь, она тут как тут


 :Aga: 


> СИЛЬВА, СВЕТЛАНА думаю ты не зря взяла такой ник.


 :Aga: 


> Я не умею, как наш Медведик, делать аватарки, думаю она возьмёт всё в свои ручки


Увы - хотела и очень - но большое фото Светы только в образе Бабуси Ягуси)))) (Вы её узнали?)

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
Выполнила просьбу. Мои варианты Картины Счастья. Напоминаю - что только учусь...рамки и фоны из инета.
№1


№2


№3


№4


№5


№6


№7


№8

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Ой, а где кофе? Где наша девочка с такой приятной кофейно-утренней процедурой?

----------


## Медведик

*Света Сильва - это тебе)))* (прости я тебя в одноклассниках не узнала  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 15 секунд*


*Добавлено через 12 минут*


*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
Катюнь - лови цветочек)


*Добавлено через 33 минуты*
А это себе любимой)))

----------


## Katjatja

Ксюша  я когда твой пост читала про хорошего человека улыбнуло то что по ходу не знала на кого и подумать, у меня как минимум за секунду 10 имен всколыхнулось!:smile:  а что это значит! а значит это доброе утро!
всем хорошей и плодотворной недели,  Ксюшка на нас не чихай и выздоравливай а те у кого заказы уж пожалуйста заражайте.

----------


## Медведик

> а что это значит! а значит это доброе утро!


Доброе утро Катюш))))

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро, люди! Что-то я сегодня припозднилась!
Кому что налить? Кофе как всегда?
[IMG]http://*********ru/404146.gif[/IMG]

----------


## manja

Ой, айда ко мне на чаек аль кофеек, а?
Опишу свой уютный столик.... Чашечка хорошего кофейку.... люблю tscibo....
затем утреннее яичко в смятку, свежие булочки с булочной с зернышками от семечек люблю... сырок.... нарезка колбасок.... масло.....
Приглашаю..... а вот сейчас еще свекчку наверное зажгу свою успокаивающую...
А вот самое главное забыла.... на самом углу.... стоит компик мой.... На первый взгляд ник чему.... не подходит... Но главное кажется подходит вместо газетки, которая раньше была у многих.....
ДОброго утречка всем!

----------


## Katjatja

> Доброе утро, люди! Что-то я сегодня припозднилась!
> Кому что налить? Кофе как всегда?
> [IMG]http://*********ru/404146.gif[/IMG]


я уже. спасибки.

Лена  у тебя есть в загашниках что-то  про преодоление внутреннего сопротивления причиной которого думаю выступает страх?  ну   про преодоление страха можно.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*manja*,
Солнышко, не соблазняй завтраком!
А то диетчицы сорвутся!.. 
Да-да, а про компик ты хорошо сказала! :smile:

----------


## Медведик

> Кофе как всегда?


Доброе утро Танюша)) С удовольствием.а мы с дочей обед готовим ;)

*Добавлено через 57 секунд*



> ДОброго утречка всем!


Доброе утро Манечка..мммм вусно с тобой завтракать)))

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> про преодоление страха можно.


у ОШО есть такая книга. У Норбекова про это написано.
Я сама трусиха;)..но иногда справляюсь.
Для тебя например такой приём - медитационное рисование (красками, карандашами или гелиевыми ручками.можно простым карандашом). "Отпусти" свою руку - пусть "сама" берёт нужный цвет и калякает-малякает на листе. Пока всё не выплеснешь. Потом сомни его..долго - со всей силы и сожги - огонь ОчИЩАЕТ!!!! Вот и прочь страх.

----------


## Мишкина

Доброе утречко, дорогие!!!
А мы с моими мальчиками кашку лопали...:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> Доброе утречко, дорогие!!!


Доброе Светик ( а у меня уже 13:30)...обед во всю..

----------


## Мишкина

ЛенчиК!!! Да и нас 12.30, обед почти....:biggrin: Просто мы сегодня спали долго, и только что позавтракали....:biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Ну, Лен, ты как всегда, впереди планеты всей!
Как там доча? Игры подобрала?

----------


## Медведик

> Как там доча? Игры подобрала?


только со школы пришла..мыпоследние 2 дня куглосуточно игры анализируем и подбираем ;)

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Вот девчата - посоветуюсь. Придумала кричалку для своего мероприятия (по подсказке Сильвы!!!)
Может свежим глазом глянете и отшлифуете?

Рано-рано поутру
Просыпаются подружки
Очень рады что для них
Есть Дом Творчества ВЕСНУШКИ

Здесь царит покой и мир
Не бирюльки и игрушки
Мастерство – вот наш кумир
Учат творчеству: ВЕСНУШКИ

Ты узнаешь много разных
Будто конфетти в хлопушке
Здесь занятий распрекрасных
Их проводит кто? ВЕСНУШКИ

Рисовать, лепить и клеить
Делать рамки и пампушки
Оформлять витраж и батик
Всему учат нас: ВЕСНУШКИ

На ночь лягу я в кровать
Засыпаю на подушке 
Начинаю вновь мечтать 
Завтра я пойду в: ВЕСНУШКИ

*Есть ли у кого загадки на тему рукотворного мастерства (керамика, мозайка, батик, вязание, рисование и т.п.?????*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Доброе утро, мои дорогие!*

Простите, что захожу не очень часто. Форумозависимость развилась, похоже... Дело такое...

Вот пришла в голову мысль, что позитивный настрой, помимо всего прочего, можно создать с помощью интерьера. Мы не любим делать ремонт, очень хлопотно и накладно, но иногда приходится. По возможности занимаемся этим. 
Настроение можно создать с помощью цвета... Я тщательно выбирала цвет стен в моей комнате.
Вот уж несколько лет он такой...Мне нравится! А как у вас?

[IMG]http://*********ru/444085.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlark*,
Привет Оксан))))) У меня такой же цвет (чуть посветлее) в спальне + жёлтые с розовыми цветам двухслойные лёгкие шторы и жёлтый с розовыми пионами большой веер в изголовье)

В детской (мы отдали самую большую комнату детям - 2 зоны - ярко-голубая с мультяшными мишками...и нежно розовая с зеркальным шкафом)

В зале золотистые обои, зелёный диван, светло зелёная тюль и чёрно-золотые плотные шторы.

А кухня весёленькая. Дерево_ оранжевые сочные шторы и напротив стола фотообои с пляжной панорамой))) Когда кушаю - будто на веранде загородного дома...мыслено успеваю прогуляться к морю..

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ksana tenlark*,
Нравится, Ксаночка!  Но самое главное - чтобы тебе комфортно было. Мы с мужем перед очередным ремонтом пишем по полгода программу " Квартирный вопрос" , потом просматриваем, выбираем какие-то моменты, элементы и вперед.
Красным грешим тоже. Сейчас - в прихожей! :smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Медведик*,
Стихи , на мой взгляд, класс!

----------


## Медведик

> на мой взгляд


спасибо..я в этом не сильна..

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> У меня такой же цвет (чуть посветлее) в спальне + жёлтые с розовыми цветам двухслойные лёгкие шторы и жёлтый с розовыми пионами большой веер в изголовье)
> 
> В детской (мы отдали самую большую комнату детям - 2 зоны - ярко-голубая с мультяшными мишками...и нежно розовая с зеркальным шкафом)
> 
> В зале золотистые обои, зелёный диван, светло зелёная тюль и чёрно-золотые плотные шторы.
> 
> А кухня весёленькая. Дерево_ оранжевые сочные шторы и напротив стола фотообои с пляжной панорамой))) Когда кушаю - будто на веранде загородного дома...мыслено успеваю прогуляться к морю..


Классно! Я представляю...:rolleyes:





> Мы с мужем перед очередным ремонтом пишем по полгода программу " Квартирный вопрос" , потом просматриваем, выбираем какие-то моменты, элементы и вперед.


Мне тоже нравится эта программа. Но пока ничего на практике не использовала.



> очень хлопотно и накладно,


Финансы поют романсы...:frown:

----------


## julia2222

*Ksana tenlark*, :flower: 
*Медведик*, :flower: 
*tatiana-osinka*, :flower: 
Ой, девочки, меня точно с работы выгонят:biggrin:, так как на эту тему могу рассуждать очень долго. Тоже хочу начинать ремонт, но времени нет абсолютно. У меня в квартире все окна на юго-запад. Летом с 14 до 20 часов всё солнце в моей квартире, немного спасают жалюзи, поэтому я отдаю предпочтение холодному цвету: обои белые, мягкая мебель синяя. Мне очень интересна эта тема, но к сожалению вынуждена идти работать, а то ремонт, так и останется только в планах:smile:. Желаю всем доброго дня и только приятных новостей! :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

> У меня в квартире все окна на юго-запад. Летом с 14 до 20 часов всё солнце в моей квартире


аналогично)))) 9 этаж
летом в жару просто лежим на полу....
а зимой тепло...и светло

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюша я когда твой пост читала про хорошего человека улыбнуло то что по ходу не знала на кого и подумать, у меня как минимум за секунду 10 имен всколыхнулось!


Катюша, так про каждого в нашей позитивной теме услышите. Просто сегодня начали с Сильвы, потому что буквально несколько дней назад аж 3 человек она взяла за ручку и вывела из леса. (Включая меня). А то, что мелькнуло несколько имён, здорово. Значит у нас тут все такие яркие личности, готовые придти на помощь.

А теперь ещё про одного человека рассказ.
Яркая звёздочка вспыхнула на небосклоне нашего форума. И разгорелась так, что солнышко иногда у неё просит света и тепла. А когда взгруснётся вдруг, мы сразу знаем, куда идти, где взять энергии и доброты. 
*
Что означает имя Лена или значение имени Лена*
1. Личность. Совершенное существо — гордость королевства.
2. Характер. 92%.
3. Излучение. 92%.
4. Вибрация имени. 110 000 колеб./с.
5. Цвет. Желтый.
6. Основные черты. Интуиция — общительность — восприимчивость — возбудимость.
7. Тотемное растение Елены. Орхидея.
10. Тип. Слишком возбудимы и восприимчивы. Излишне впечатлительны, особенно когда дело касается прекрасных сторон жизни. У них врожденное чувство прекрасного. Как и их цветок, орхидея — оранжерейное растение, нуждаются в солнце и тепле.
11. Психика. Интроверты, хорошо чувствуют себя только в своем собственном мире, где мечтают о драгоценностях, дворцах и пышных приемах. 
12. Воля. В этой на вид нежной женщине-ребенке скрывается удивительно твердая воля.
13. Возбудимость. Елены слишком возбудимы, капризны, что одновременно является и слабостью, и очарованием.  Больше дружат с мужчинами.
14. Скорость реакции. Способны в учебе, но и здесь проявляют свойственную им оригинальность. Так, могут увлечься географией, потому что у преподавателя красивые глаза...
15. Поле деятельности. Елена интересуется всем, что связано с прекрасным. Среди них встречаются художницы, натурщицы, манекенщицы, но не требуйте, чтобы они вставали в семь утра и отправлялись на завод. Очень независимы.
16. Интуиция. Служит их жизненным планам, хотя они немного интриганки.
17. Интеллект. У них синтетический тип мышления. Хватаются за целое и не утруждают себя частностями. Любопытны, как кошки, обладают хорошей зрительной памятью.
18. Восприимчивость. Они либо любят, либо не любят. В последнем случае вам лучше отойти в сторону. Когда же любят, то могут просто умирать от счастья.
19. Нравственность. Было бы удивительно, если бы подобные натуры не пошли на некоторые компромиссы с собственной совестью.
21. Сексуальность.  (Леночка, это я скрою. Пусть знают только те мужчины, которым положено это знать).
23. Общительность. Дружелюбны, хотя не столько участвуют в делах других, сколько вовлекают других в свои собственные дела.
24. Заключение. Женщины, носящие имя Елена, должны сдерживать свою чрезмерную чувственность. (С этим я не согласна. Леночка, не сдерживай. Мы от твоей чувственности балдеем).

Думаю вы догадались о ком идёт речь?



*Милая славная Леночка. Твоя тема, как тихая гавань, где можно отдохнуть, набраться сил и поговорить просто ни о чём, при этом испытывая наслаждение от общения. Мира твоему дому.*
А так как твой тотемный цветок орхидея, прими от всех от нас его в подарок.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> вынуждена идти работать.  Желаю всем доброго дня и только приятных новостей!


  :Aga: 

*Всех люблю!!!* Вот...

[IMG]http://*********ru/418485.jpg[/IMG]

А мне пора заниматься...Это кормилец...

[IMG]http://*********ru/419509.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Мира твоему дому


Спасибо Ксюша)))))) Ты даже в таком состоянии пытаешься сделать приятно))))
Выздоравливай!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Медведик*,
 Я стихи писать не очень, поэтому любое стихотворение для меня шедевр. Но твоё мне понравилось ещё и тем, что действительно удобно и легко выкрикивать Веснушки...

----------


## Медведик

> Вот...


Мой любимый цветок - имено такая роза на длинном стебле))
А ещё обожаю ромашки крупные и подсолнухи мелкие ;)

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Ksana tenlark*,
 Ксюшка, прекрасный интерьер. Гармонично и со вкусом. Умница. А покажи другие комнаты. У меня слюночки уже текут.

----------


## Медведик

> удобно и легко выкрикивать Веснушки...


Сильва посоветовала!!!!!  :flower:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Мой любимый цветок - имено такая роза на длинном стебле))


Это дочка любительница фоткать цветы... Учителям частенько дарят... А мы ж педагоги...:biggrin:





> А покажи другие комнаты. У меня слюночки уже текут.


Ксюш! Вот клянусь, не стОит...:confused:
Это к Лене вопрос...



> У меня такой же цвет (чуть посветлее) в спальне + жёлтые с розовыми цветам двухслойные лёгкие шторы и жёлтый с розовыми пионами большой веер в изголовье)
> 
> В детской (мы отдали самую большую комнату детям - 2 зоны - ярко-голубая с мультяшными мишками...и нежно розовая с зеркальным шкафом)
> 
> В зале золотистые обои, зелёный диван, светло зелёная тюль и чёрно-золотые плотные шторы.
> 
> А кухня весёленькая. Дерево_ оранжевые сочные шторы и напротив стола фотообои с пляжной панорамой))) Когда кушаю - будто на веранде загородного дома...мыслено успеваю прогуляться к морю..
> __________________


Ну ладно, до связи... А то правда с работы вылечу...:biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Танюшка - осинка*кофе просто обалдеть.Заряд бодрости получен. Но я продолжаю свои мемуары.

В нашем позитивном клубе есть милая славная, мягкая и пушистая с большими удивлёнными глазами девушка. Она так часто говорит нам, какие мы хорошие, что после её слов даже немного голова кружится. И самое интересное, что, как и её аватарка, она появляется на форуме тихо, мягко и ночью. Независимая и очень добродушная. Хотя это моё мнение. Посмотрим, что о про пишут в книгах имён...

*Значение имени ЕКАТЕРИНА*

  ЗНАЧЕНИЕ, ПРОИСХОЖДЕНИЕ. Имя Екатерина (разг. Катерина) происходит от греческого слова «ката-риос» — чистый, непорочный. Того же корня слово катарсис» — очищение. В традиции Запада начальное «е» везде отсутствует: Катерина, Катарин, Кэтрин. 
*Имя Екатерина означает чистая, непорочная, истинная.*
Яростно-проникновенное   звучание   этого   имени   создает картину динамичного и мощного раскрытия сил. Подобно раскату грома и мощным струям дождя, оно описывает натуру, нацеленную на яркое самопроявление, победоносную, ориентированную на страстные  отношения.
    ЦВЕТ ИМЕНИ. Синий, красный, холодный зеленый, сочетание насыщенных сине-зеленого и красно-коричневого.
    ИЗЛУЧЕНИЕ.   88%.  
    ВИБРАЦИЯ.   103 000 к/с.
    КАМЕНЬ-ТАЛИСМАН.   Хризолит.
    РАСТЕНИЕ.   Кедр,  лотос,  клубника.
    ЖИВОТНОЕ.   Термит,  лебедь.
    ОСНОВНЫЕ  ЧЕРТЫ.  Высокий  уровень  интеллекта.
    ИМЯ И ХАРАКТЕР. Екатерина  -Это фантазерка, у нее хорошо развито воображение. В дружбе и любви она ищет прежде всего надежности, возможности обрести уверенность в себе и душевное равновесие. Надежный и светлый человек. В представлении большинства людей Екатерина вызывает ассоциации с «царским» именем, с величавостью и властностью. 
Ее природная решительность — от талантливости, разумной бережливости и расточительной щедрости. Рассчитывая только на свои силы. Изменения в судьбе, бедность и богатство воспринимает спокойно, ее реакция уравновешенна и сдержанна. Неглупая, величественно спокойная, порой добрая, имеющая достаточно вкуса и такта. Интеллигентна и дает почувствовать это окружающим. Излишне субъективна, склонна все принимать на себя. живет она интересной и насыщенной жизнью.
    ИНТЕЛЛЕКТ. Считается очень умной.
    СЕКСУАЛЬНОСТЬ............................
    БРАК. Возле Екатерины постоянно находится много поклонников, она не обойдена мужским вниманием, но замуж долго не выходит, ищет человека, близкого ей по психологическому складу. Чувства проявляет очень умеренно. В семье становится хорошей хозяйкой и заботливой матерью.
    УВЛЕЧЕНИЯ. Любит зрелища и развлечения.
    БИЗНЕС. Екатерина хорошо справляется с работой в любом виде деятельности. Может достичь заметных успехов в работе, добросовестна и усидчива.

*Девочка наша, Катюшка. Хоть на аватарке у тебя кошечка, но тотемное животное твоё лебедь. И желаем тебе быть всегда такой же, как они. Независимой, красивой, мудрой, доброй. Мы восхищаемся тобой. Всего тебе доброго в жизни*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Девочки, а я к вам скоками-заскоками. Сделала временное пенсионное для своей юбилярши - под впечатлением получения своего, но оно в офиске. Не знаю, как похвастаться.Зато можно будет быстро поменять имена и даты на другой заказ.
Кому нужно будет, пришлю по почте. Но россиянам нужно будет поменять язык. Хотя в России, скорее всего, другие...

----------


## Медведик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюнь - потрясающе...где ты то нарыла?????
А про Анастасию и Алесея есть? Так интересно - стоооолько совпадений)))

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Продолжаю с каждым знакомить всех поближе. Может и вправду значение имён подскажет нам всё самое лучшее о человеке, что он за монитором нам даже не показывает...

Ещё в нашем позитивном клубе есть такой оригинальный, мудрый и очень интересный человечек, что когда наступает вечер, я специально брожу по разным темам, чтоб найти именно её посты и на сон грядущий почитать. Таких интересных, творческих писателей я не вижу в нашей современной литературе. А насколько она правильно всегда советует, как выйти из сложной ситуации. И что самое позитивное, как и многих из вас, не замечала её ни в каких конфликтах. Это человечек с большим серцем, хотя, как она признаётся, что сердечко курочкино.... Вы догадались о ком я?

Я сейчас поведу разговор про девушку, которая себя на форуме зарекомендовала,как очень чувственный и гармоничный человек. Её посты всегда такие светлые и добрые, что, видя её аватарку (кстати такую празднично-яркую) глаза сами останавливаются на её словах. И даже перечитываются несколько раз. А ещё этот человечек будит всех нас по утрам ароматом волшебного кофе....

*Что означает имя ТАТЬЯНА*

Кому не видно манускрипт, расшифровка ниже...
ЗНАЧЕНИЕ, ПРОИСХОЖДЕНИЕ. Имя Татьяна (стар. Татиана) происходит от латинского <Татиус> - имени сабинского царя. Сабины - италийские племена, часть которых жила на холмах Рима. По другой версии, имя Татьяна древнегреческого происхождения, от слова <татто> - устанавливать, определять.

 ПЛАНЕТА.   Марс.

    ЦВЕТ ИМЕНИ. Багряный, голубой, интенсивно-красный, сочетание серо-сиреневого с розово-красным, коричневый, красный. Наиболее благоприятны теплые оттенки  желтого.

    ИЗЛУЧЕНИЕ.   99%.  

    ВИБРАЦИЯ.   100 000 к/с.

    КАМЕНЬ-ТАЛИСМАН. Рубин, гелиодор, тигровый глаз.

    РАСТЕНИЕ. Вяз, клевер, черника.

    ЖИВОТНОЕ.  Суслик,  рысь.

    ОСНОВНЫЕ ЧЕРТЫ. Активность, сексуальность, воля, интуиция.

    ТИП. Достаточно посмотреть в глаза Татьяне, чтобы понять, каким был взгляд нашей праматери Евы: в них страстность солнечных лучей. Очень нахальна - настоящий сорванец. Подкарауливает жертву, как ее тотемное животное - рысь. Взрослея, производит впечатление человека, обладающего каким-то тайным  знанием,   читающего  книгу жизни.
 ПЛАНЕТА.   Марс.

    ЦВЕТ ИМЕНИ. Багряный, голубой, интенсивно-красный, сочетание серо-сиреневого с розово-красным, коричневый, красный. Наиболее благоприятны теплые оттенки  желтого.

    ИЗЛУЧЕНИЕ.   99%.  

    ВИБРАЦИЯ.   100 000 к/с.

    КАМЕНЬ-ТАЛИСМАН. Рубин, гелиодор, тигровый глаз.

    РАСТЕНИЕ. Вяз, клевер, черника.

    ЖИВОТНОЕ.  Суслик,  рысь.

    ОСНОВНЫЕ ЧЕРТЫ. Активность, сексуальность, воля, интуиция.

    ТИП. Достаточно посмотреть в глаза Татьяне, чтобы понять, каким был взгляд нашей праматери Евы: в них страстность солнечных лучей. Очень нахальна - настоящий сорванец. Подкарауливает жертву, как ее тотемное животное - рысь. Взрослея, производит впечатление человека, обладающего каким-то тайным  знанием,   читающего  книгу жизни.
ПСИХИКА. Интроверт, не поддается влиянию, обладает невероятной памятью.
  ИНТУИЦИЯ. Татьяной руководит ясновидение. Предчувствует, отгадывает, обволакивает вас своим обаянием. Мужчины очень быстро убеждаются в этом.
ИНТЕЛЛЕКТ. У Татьяны острый ум. Ее общительность и активность значительно выше среднего уровня. Интеллект довольно высок, но всегда направлен на решение практических задач. Татьяна слишком ана-литична. Ее рысьи глаза ничего не пропускают. Благодаря миловидности и обаянию может склонить на  свою  сторону не  только  близких.
  НРАВСТВЕННОСТЬ. Не слишком строгая.Нередко Татьяну тянет на задушевный разговор. Ей хочется открыть свою душу, поделиться проблемами. Она не прочь посочувствовать вам.
СЕКСУАЛЬНОСТЬ.......
   УВЛЕЧЕНИЯ. Любит путешествовать. Музыку, творения искусства она воспринимает очень поверхностно, хотя и случается, что-то затрагивает ее глубоко. Умеет хорошо готовить, квартиру содержит в образцовом порядке. Нравится переставлять мебель и обновлять обстановку в квартире. Любит знакомиться с новыми людьми.
  ПОЛЕ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ. Нередко Татьяна талантлива, артистична. Лучшее применение своим богатым чувствам и страстям она находит на сцене. Умеет рассказывать и заставлять слушать себя.
БИЗНЕС. Татьяна живет по принципу: <Счастье человека - в его руках>. Ее деятельная натура и большое самолюбие жаждут успеха и общественного признания. Решительный характер помогает ей сделать карьеру. Строгая исполнительница собственного, себе заданного стремления. Встреча с ней всегда обнадеживает. Деловая хватка изумительна. Способна выполнить любую работу. 

*Танюшка, курочка, спасибо за моральную поддержку на форуме. И чаще радуй нас своими произведениями ИСКУССТВА. Своими постами*

*Осинка ты наша. Будь с каждым днём веселее и краше. Мы восхищаемся тобой, Танюшка.*



*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Медведик*,
 Леночка, ты нас всех знакомишь при помощи красивых аватарочек, а я попытаюсь при помощи ваших имён. А потом, при встрече, боюсь и узнавать будет нечего (конечно шутка). Просто мне так хочется каждой из вас сделать маленький подарочек. Хотя бы такой - познакомить всех с вашими прекрасными именами.

----------


## Медведик

> хочется каждой из вас сделать маленький подарочек. Хотя бы такой - познакомить всех с вашими прекрасными именами.


Спасибо!!!!! Очень интересно и познавательно..а главное многое совпадает ;)  :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> А про Анастасию и Алесея есть? Так интересно - стоооолько совпадений)))


Будет. не торопи. Пошла пить таблеточки и немного отдохну, а потом обо всех напишу.

----------


## Katjatja

столько понаписали. не знаю с чего начать..
Танюша-осинка.  Хочууууууууу!! пенсионное!:smile:  пожалуйста :Oj: 

про ремонт на тех хрупких плечах что под шерстью что на аватарке. самолично вынесла и сделала  6 ремонтов. куда входило не только шпаклевка, покраска, поклейка. но и  проводка (электричество),розетки, выключатели, установка планкопала (подвесной потолок),  установка межкомнатных дверей, дизайн -эскизы мебели( по которым все сделали и все стоит уже пару лет не рушится). в ближайшем будущем ожидается стележка:biggrin:  ламината. это не к хвастовству.а к тому что очень это дело люблю. так что если что с удовольствием чем могу помогу.
комнату свою вижу: стены нежно нежно  светло-зеленые  и ламинат тоже такой травянистый естественный наверно.

Ксюша ты меня аж в краску вогнала:smile:  а смеялась я с тотемного животного.  лебедь? термит я. термит. медленно и пыхтя  и вслепую.точусь к цели.  правда за толщиной того чего точу цель не всегда ясна.:smile:

----------


## Медведик

> немного отдохну


отдыхай девочка наша....набирайся сил. :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

Всем привет! :flower:  Ксюша, выздоравливай. :Pivo:  
Лена, картины просто суперские. Я скачала программу, но пока не установила, разговаривала с мужем и ему хочется вместе посмотреть, так что я отменила установку...Любой каприз мужчины выполняю.( прямо самой смешно мне стало :biggrin:)  Так что если что буду обращаться к тебе. :flower: 
Так я убежала по делам. Вечером буду.  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

*Анжелла*,
Рада что понравились...может пригодятся

----------


## Ильич

Всем известно ДЕНЬГИ -ЗЛО!
Всем известно ДОБРО ВСЕГДА ПОБЕЖДАЕТ ЗЛО!
Вывод: если ты добрый человек, то денег у тебя никогда не будет.:smile:

----------


## Марисоль

> Всем известно ДЕНЬГИ -ЗЛО!
> Всем известно ДОБРО ВСЕГДА ПОБЕЖДАЕТ ЗЛО!
> Вывод: если ты добрый человек, то денег у тебя никогда не будет.


А можно , чтобы было гармонично, зарабатывать деньги со злостью:mad:,
а потом, когда заработаешь - становиться добрым - добрым :Grin:

----------


## Медведик

> Вывод: если ты добрый человек, то денег у тебя никогда не будет.


А во Вселенной НЕ не считается!!!!
ВЫвод: если ты добрый человек, то у тебя всё будет БЛАГОПОЛУчНО (блага получишь):tongue:
Правда, добрый Ильич :wink:?

*Добавлено через 38 секунд*



> чтобы было гармонично


Во всё ГАРМОНИчНА)))))  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
то ВАм - ЗОЛОТЫЕ НАШИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
чтоб ваши желания обалдели от ваших взможностей!!!!!

----------


## Ильич

Деньги  -ЗЛО!
Придешь в магазин, зла не хватает!

----------


## Сильва

Лен, а если так:

С радостью сюда бегут
И мальчишки, и девчушки.
Очень рады что для них
Есть Дом Творчества ВЕСНУШКИ.

Здесь царит покой и мир
Не бирюльки и игрушки
Мастерство – вот наш кумир
Учат творчеству: ВЕСНУШКИ

Много знаний здесь дают,
Будто конфетти в хлопушке!
Уважают, ценят труд
В доме творчества ВЕСНУШКИ!

Рисовать, лепить и клеить
Делать рамки и пампушки
Оформлять витраж и батик
Всему учат нас: ВЕСНУШКИ

И пускай пройдут года,
Всё равно друзья-подружки
Не забудут никогда
Наш Дом творчества ВЕСНУШКИ!

Девчонки, не обижайтесь, что редко бываю, у меня выходные самае занятые всегда выходят, и студент комп забирает по вечерам...

Ксюша, спасибо огромное за тёплые слова, тронута была до слёз... Поправляйся скорей! 
И удачи всем!

----------


## Медведик

> Придешь в магазин, зла не хватает!


 :Aga:  :Ok: 
Деньги - то ЭНЕРГИЯ)))) Ура всем ЭНЕРГИНЫМ ФОРУМчАНАМ!!!!!!!  :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Сильва*,
Сильвочка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! спасибо. Я ж чувствую что-то не так))) Спасибище  :flower:  Мне нравися!!!!

----------


## Колесо

Девочки, всем привет!!! Только что прибежала с работы, к кофе не успела.

*Ксюшка,* поправляйся скорее, набирайся сил!!! У нас тоже грипп начал свирепствовать,наверное карантина не избежать.

Лена, прочитала *Сильвы* кричалку,очень понравилось.Но вот в голову засело,что веснушки,это же от солнышка, может добавишь куда-нибудь:

Сделаем мы ярким мир,
Мы же солнышка подружки,
Нарисуем, смастерим,
Мы умелые.......ВЕСНУШКИ!

----------


## Мишкина

> А ещё обожаю ромашки


*На тебе ... РОМАШКИ*


*Я их тоже обожаю....*

----------


## Katjatja

> Лен, а если так:
> 
> С радостью сюда бегут
> И мальчишки, и девчушки.
> Очень рады что для них
> Есть Дом Творчества ВЕСНУШКИ.
> 
> !


Света спасибо за первый куплет, я его пыталась пыталась переделать ничего путного не вышло. тоже сразу уловила а чего только про подружек. а вдруг там мальчики есть:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Девочки, всем привет!!! Только что прибежала с работы, к кофе не успела.
> 
> *Ксюшка,* поправляйся скорее, набирайся сил!!! У нас тоже грипп начал свирепствовать,наверное карантина не избежать.
> 
> Лена, прочитала *Сильвы* кричалку,очень понравилось.Но вот в голову засело,что веснушки,это же от солнышка, может добавишь куда-нибудь:
> 
> Сделаем мы ярким мир,
> Мы же солнышка подружки,
> Нарисуем, смастерим,
> Мы умелые.......ВЕСНУШКИ!


предлагаю так
Сделаем мы ярким мир,
Мы же солнышка канапушки,
Нарисуем, смастерим,
все умеем мы - ВЕСНУШКИ,

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *На тебе ... РОМАШКИ*
> COLOR][/B]


ррязь ромашка дваа ромашка.. если приглядеться имменно  в них я и валяюсь в аватарке:smile:

----------


## Медведик

*Колесо*,
Спасибо  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> На тебе ... РОМАШКИ


УУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУааааааааааааааауууууууууууууу!!!!
Красота!!!!! А вместо букетов даааарите - васельковые, незабудковые и РОМАШКОВЫЕ поля)))))))))))))))))

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Сделаем мы ярким мир,
> Мы же


Солнца канапушки)))))

Здорово!  :flower: 

Обожаю коллективное творчество - слово за слово и обретается законченный вид.

----------


## Katjatja

[QUOTE=Медведик;2221712]*Колесо*,
Спасибо  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Солнца канапушки)))))

QUOTE]
нуда ну да. так и читала а написала солнышка.

----------


## Колесо

> предлагаю так
> Сделаем мы ярким мир,
> Мы же солнышка канапушки,
> Нарисуем, смастерим,
> все умеем мы - ВЕСНУШКИ,


Согласна, я тоже подумала, там и мальчики,наверное есть, но тогда строчка

Мы же солнышка канапушки,   немного не укладывается в ритм,может

Мы же солнца канапушки

----------


## Медведик

> солнца канапушки


ой девчат - а ведь мы все - солнца канапушки)))))

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Позитив ... или территория Добра))* 

Ночь или день, я мечтаю о встрече
С вами, друзья! Здесь всегда Добрый вечер,
Доброе утро, иль Радостный полдень.
Здесь мне помогут желанья исполнить.
Всюду цветы и картины приятные:
Крыма просторы невероятные,
Милая сердцу Поволжья природа
В прелести каждого времени года.
Сказочный домик, эльфы и звери,
Милые, добрые люди. И двери
Всем открывают. Здесь каждому рады!
Но негативу поставят преграды!
"Свет" и "Добро", "Красота" и "Любовь"-
Лучшие в мире слова! Даже слов
Достаточно. Это поддержка реальная!
Жаль "Территория" лишь виртуальная...

[IMG]http://*********ru/441033.jpg[/IMG]

*Katjatja*,Это НАШ дом!  :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

> Жаль "Территория" лишь виртуальная...


:rolleyes: :Ok:  :flower: 
виртуальная РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ))))

----------


## Колесо

> Ночь или день, я мечтаю о встрече
> С вами, друзья! Здесь всегда Добрый вечер,
> Доброе утро, иль Радостный полдень.
> Здесь мне помогут желанья исполнить.
> Всюду цветы и картины приятные:
> Крыма просторы невероятные,
> Милая сердцу Поволжья природа
> В прелести каждого времени года.
> Сказочный домик, эльфы и звери,
> ...


*Ксана*, здорово!!! :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

Девчат - спасибо за добрые слова в теме и личке. Рада что некоторые моменты вам близки и интересны. Как и обещала продолжаю...

*ГЛАВА 5 Я мамочка!!!* 

Какое счастье, вы стали мамочкой!!! Да, жизнь стала немного сложнее, появились ранее неизведанные заботы, с этого момента вы постоянно в ответе за своего кроху. Но, согласитесь что это ни с чем несравнимое чувство глубочайшего счастья. Вы сотворили чудо!!! Чудо рождения!!! Ещё совсем недавно ваш малыш был внутри вас, а теперь он родился на свет, звонким криком оповещая весь мир о своём появлении. С этого момента вы не просто человек, личность, женщина и жена – вы МАМОЧКА!!! Много предстоит научиться, но сама матушка природа ведёт нас по этому пути и направляет наши действия в нужное русло. С самого детства в нас, девочках проявляется материнский инстинкт, мы пеленаем и укачиваем своих пупсов, играем куклами. Теперь пришло время попрактиковаться на своём новорожденном малыше. Слушайте своё сердце и материнскую интуицию, и вы с лёгкостью справитесь со всеми новыми трудностями и в полной мере познаете материнские радости.

Очень важно уже с младенческого возраста развивать и формировать у ребёнка ощущения, двигательную активность, взаимодействие с окружающим миром.

Чтобы выработать зрительное восприятие малыша, давайте ему возможность рассматривать всё и вся. Младенцы, прежде всего, предпочитают разглядывать лицо матери. Поэтому всегда ласково смотрите на малыша, когда вы с ним разговариваете, кормите, переодеваете, купаете и успокаиваете. 

Для развития слухового восприятия показывайте малышу объекты, издающие звуки: шуршащую бумагу, чирикающих птичек, тикающие часы, журчащую воду и т.д. Используйте музыкальные игрушки и инструменты. Внимательно наблюдайте за ребёнком, отслеживайте, что ему нравиться, а что нет. 

Каждый раз, беря малыша на ручки, нежно и ласково разговаривайте с ним. Повторяйте звуки малыша, разговаривайте с ним на его языке. Во время бодрствования малыша объясняйте всё, что вы вместе с ним делаете. С детства вы наверняка помните много весёлых стихов и песенок, пойте ему песни, рассказывайте забавные детские стишки, передавайте свои положительные эмоции. 

Развивайте интерес малыша к окружающему миру. Для этой цели окружайте ребёнка разнообразными предметами и игрушками, они помогают развивать зрительное и слуховое восприятие, тактильную чувствительность. Позволяйте ребёнку производить различные манипуляции с предметами: ронять, выбрасывать, высыпать, перекладывать, доставать, нажимать, трясти, барабанить. Побуждайте его ощупывать и захватывать предметы, разные по текстуре – жесткие и мягкие, колючие и гладкие, шершавые и скользкие; разные по температуре – тёплые и холодные. 

Хорошо использовать небольшие дощечки, оформленные различными материалами. Вариантов множество:

* бархат

* шёлк

* кожа

* вельвет

* мех короткошерстный

* мех длинношерстный

* капли парафина

* полоски из шнура

* мелкая наждачка

* бархатная бумага

* гофрированная бумага 

 и многое другое… 

Давайте ребёнку их ощупывать (под присмотром) с открытыми, а позже и с закрытыми глазами (ощущения обостряются). Эти занятия прекрасно стимулируют тактильную чувствительность.

Домашнее животное может стать терпеливым и доступным объектом для ласк и поглаживаний. 

Поцелуи и объятия – вот особенно важный источник кинестетического восприятия. Будьте внимательны к ребёнку, поглаживайте ручки малыша, перебирайте и целуйте его пальчики. Окружайте ребёнка любовью и нежностью, создавайте «атмосферу» эмоционального общения, поощряйте взаимную нежность и понимание между членами семьи. 

Подберите для малыша те игры, которые будут для него полезны. Тренируйте его координацию движений и равновесие. Основными движениями, развивающими равновесие, являются движения покачивания ребёнка, подталкивания и подтягивания.

Если у вас есть возможность и желание, занимайтесь с ребёнком «бэби-йогой», динамической гимнастикой, плаванием в ванной (до 6 месяцев) или в детском бассейне. Для этой цели можно пригласить инструктора, который даст подробную информацию и на первых порах проконтролирует правильность выполнения. Позже вы прекрасно справитесь сами. Подобные совместные занятия очень нравятся малышам, они весело хохочут и здоровеют с каждым днём.

Главное, чтобы все эти занятия не превратились для вас в ответственную работу, а стали занимательной игрой. Творите и играйте вместе с ребёнком, получайте от совместного времяпровождения максимальную радость. Подключайте свою фантазию и экспериментируйте. 

Например, что может быть лучше и интереснее для малыша, чем рукотворные игрушки, изготовленные с любовью и заботой его любимой мамочкой. На своём личном опыте убедилась, что моих детей в большей степени привлекают игрушки - самоделки или всевозможные предметы, вроде бы не предназначенные для игры. Согласитесь, что гораздо интереснее играть, если нужно что-то воображать и додумывать. Вспомните своё детство, с каким азартом мы представляли палку - конём, стекляшку - драгоценным камнем, фантик - денежной купюрой, шахматы - королевством, завешанный стол - домиком... Конечно, качественные игрушки из магазина так же необходимы ребёнку, но простор для вашей фантазии остаётся – творите и радуйтесь вместе со своим ненаглядным чадом. 

Очень важно понять, что жизнь - это не экзамен, который вам нужно сдать на «отлично». От вас никто не требует быть супермамой, суперженой и суперхозяйкой. Больше отдыхайте, выделяйте время для себя любимой, не отказывайтесь от своих увлечений, находите время для мужа и получайте удовольствие от общения со своим чадом. И в вашей жизни обнаружатся новые женские радости.

----------


## manja

*Медведик*,
 а мне понравилось окончание стихотворения которое сочинила ты.... про Веснушки
там так тепло.... что утром проснусь и снова пойду туда... 
Это четверостишье заряжает действительно таким теплом и любовью к Веснушкам.... И если это сказать на фоне прекрасной музыки.... и может быть даже видеосюжетов.... из фото или видео.... малышей и детей разного возраста на экране, то это будет здорово....
И вообще по этому празднику я бы обязательно использовала видеопроектор....... 
даже вижу прекрасное начало это видео..... Шаги так по снегу скрип скрип.... открывается дверь этого дома.... и выплывают на весь экран веснушки и светлая музыка на экране, солнышко смеется....
было бы чудесное начало открытие праздника....... 
можно и дальше пофантазировать...
Класс... Хотела бы я такой праздник провести....

----------


## Медведик

> использовала видеопроектор.......


да - проектор собираюсь использовать и фильм фото-слайды и заставки перед выступлениями педагогов))) :Aga: 





> Шаги так по мнегу скрип скрип.... открывается дверь этого дома.... и выплывают веснушки и светлая музыка на экране, солнышко смеется....


красиво :smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А представление директора так:

Внимание на экран. • Слайдшоу (фотографии Рейтинг 5-ка самых популярных женщин планеты: 
5 место – Жанна Фриске – главная малинка страны
4- Анастасия Заворотнюк – самая популярная няня России
3- Памела Андерсен – самая выдающаяся женщина Америки
2- Оксана Фёдорова – Мисс Вселенная
1- молодая энергичная, полная планов и энтузиазма. Мечта родителей и кумир их детей. Директор Творческой Студии «Веснушки». Её имя вам всем хорошо знакомо.
Ольга Владимировна ??? Именно она задумала и воплотила этот грандиозный проект, который приносит радость и творческую реализацию взрослым и детям.
На ковровую дорожку приглашается Ольга Владимировна. (Фанфары, аплодисменты, отбивка)

Слово Ольге Владимировне.

Педагогов с детьми и работы детские на экран проецировать)))

----------


## manja

> да - проектор собираюсь использовать и фильм фото-слайды и заставки перед выступлениями педагогов)))


А видеосюжеты можешь использовать?
А еще Лена не просто используй эти слайды фотографии перед выступлениями педагогов... а сочини на этом фоне легенду, историю, сказку и так далее... и не просто фотографии.... а музыку подбери соотвествующую... для этого эпизода... Если затем будут выступления педагогов то можно продумать как лучше вписать этот рассказ и затем представление педагога... Им тоже будет прятно... если для них будет такой сюрприз...

----------


## Медведик

> сочини на этом фоне легенду, историю, сказку и так далее... и не просто фотографии.... а музыку подбери соотвествующую...


Да...я постараюсь...благо время есть ещё) 
Легенда такова: Веснушки - те, кого любит Солнышко. Т.е. все они - Дети Солнца - а их Студия - это Город Солнца. 
Песню финальную в исполнени Непосед "Дети Солнца" хочу. А вот на начало надо волшебно-задорную...

Но самая большая трудность для меня придумать чем их занять на переменках, а я думаю что их нужно сделать 1-2 минут по 5-10. Ведь сидеть в зале в теение 2-х часов деткам тяжело. НО их 100 человек - разного возраста (3-10лет). 
Поровозик, хоровод, загадки, сидячие танцы, угадай мелодию...больше на ум ничего не приходит.

А в качестве призов хочу апельсины и мандарины.
И в финале поочерёдно вызывать группы о мала до велика...и много жёлтых шаров. И запустить их в небо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> *Позитив ... или территория Добра))* 
> 
> Ночь или день, я мечтаю о встрече
> С вами, друзья! Здесь всегда Добрый вечер,
> Доброе утро, иль Радостный полдень.
> Здесь мне помогут желанья исполнить.
> Всюду цветы и картины приятные:
> Крыма просторы невероятные,
> Милая сердцу Поволжья природа
> ...


Ксаночка!  молодчинка.  предлагаю последние строки такие
по моему тоже немного не в ритм. но напишу

"Свет" и "Добро", "Красота" и "Любовь"-
Лучшие в мире слова! Даже слов
Достаточно. Это поддержка реальная!
Не смотря на то, что "Территория" лишь виртуальная...   ( или убрать лишь)

 предлагаю попросить  внести Макнату эти строки на первый пост от Медведика как гимн  этой страницы! и автора  указать!  Страна позитива должна знать своих героев:smile:

девочки у меня такой день результативный. я освоила 2 функции фотошопа.
а по поводу проектора опишу одну идею( она не моя) я такое видела в Санкт-петербурге на елку в их главном доме пионеров.  
прием такой. вкдючается экран и на экране или улица около того заведения где проходит торжество или само фойе. и там допустим что-то происходит какие то персонажи или директор идет и мило улыбается. а потом раз открывается дверь зала и эти персонажи или директор входят в зал. ощущение как будто только что нам показывали скрытыми камерами:smile:  d в питере там по коридору всякие бабки ежки неслись и в заговор вступали.

девочки подскажите в какую тему эту идею можно поставить  на обозрение.
можно применить где угодно или на детском или на юбилее или свадьбе готовя с кем то в сговоре сюрприз. 
например идея на юбилее когда муж на велике дарит юбилярше цветы под "Нарву цветов и подарю букет...."  представьте заснять мужа в поле  с цветочками .потом по сельской дороге едет с букетом.потом по центральным улицам.потом к месту торжества и ОПЛЯ  въезжает на велике в зал.  у кого есть проекторы с этим так играть можно, как идея?

----------


## Медведик

> я освоила 2 функции фотошопа.


Молодчинка!!!




> как идея?


Идея отличная - но дорогая. Мы фишку с директором на юбилей делали. Но там аренда проектора, видеооператор - всё дорого. Я потому и сокращаю расход фотослайды и диджей может сделать.
Но думаю для неэкономных клиентов - просто отличный вариант!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> Да...я постараюсь...благо время есть ещё) 
> Легенда такова: Веснушки - те, кого любит Солнышко. Т.е. все они - Дети Солнца - а их Студия - это Город Солнца. 
> Песню финальную в исполнени Непосед "Дети Солнца" хочу. А вот на начало надо волшебно-задорную...


или те КОГО любит солнышко и одаривает своим теплом, радостью, наделяет талантом, хорошим настроением  и т.д. может еще тему дождя и непогоды ввести или для детей через чур? когда какие то невзгоды жизненый( непогоды.дождик в душе) никогда не надо забывать  дни  в веснушках и помнить что  после непогоды появляется радуга со всеми ее цветами .и любить жизнь во всех проявлениях и запустить разноцветные шары? я коряво мысль оформила простите пишу очень быстро. ну если что вы там грамотно развейте тему.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Это снова я! Заскочила, прочитала и пойду лечиться, голова просто раскалывается, на улице дождь... 
Ксюша, спасибо за добрые слова!
Вы знаете, дорогие мои, я вообще-то немного скептик, но...
Эта расшифровка моего имени меня сразила! Совпадений действительно много, но про бизнес-особенно. Уже лет 15 я не устаю многим повторять - человек строит свою жизнь САМ!!!
Когда-нибудь я вам расскажу о себе побольше, и тогда вы поймёте, почему я сделала на этом такой акцент.
                 Мне комфортно рядом с вами!!!
Взяла заказ на свадьбу 25 апреля и выпускной 9 класс на 19 июня..но сделала скидки. Потому что появляются любители, которые готовы за копейки. 
Только что общалась с музыкантом, рассказал, как у него прошла свадьба с такой новой ведущей. Ему сразу стало понятно всё с первых минут, когда он ей говорит:Давай микрофон, подключу. 
А она: Какой микрофон? Посмеялись. но я-то в этот день сидела дома.

Катя, как доделаю пенсионное со 2 стороны, так тебе пришлю.
Всем спасибо за добрые слова! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/404170.jpg[/IMG]

Кофе -только по утрам, это святое. Днем - сок! За вас!

----------


## stasenka-lisa

> Отправляется.


СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

обращайтесь,помогу все,чем смогу)))))

----------


## Сильва

Солнышки, кАнАпушки - это от "канапе"... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: А у солнца - КОНОПУШКИ!!! Проверочное слово - конопатый...  :Aga:  но идея - класс!

----------


## Медведик

> кАнАпушки - это от "канапе".


хи-хи - грамотеиииии))) :biggrin:

----------


## Xakep

Всем добрый вечер.Забежал на чаёк

----------


## Медведик

> добрый вечер


добрый..рады)))) Угощайся, располагайся  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Ну вот завтра решающая встреча с клиенткой. Схематично накидала план 2-х часового мероприятия. Буду рада вашим исправлениям, дополнениям и предложениям  :flower: 

_Вед. (из-за кулис???)_
Как взволнованы все этой встречей...
Предвкушенье на каждом лице
Наступил юбилейный ваш вечер,
Собрались в этом зале Веснушки все-все.

Встречаем с праздничным волненьем
Вас, дорогих для нас людей.
Кто б мог похвастать в день рожденья
Таким количеством гостей?

Так давайте дадим обещанье
Не забыть этот миг, этот час.
За все встречи, за дружбу, за знанья -
Скажем каждый: "Спасибо!" - сейчас.

_(фанфары. Выход)_
Добрый день, дорогие друзья!
Сегодня мы расскажем Вам о чуде. О чуде, которое живет рядом с нами.
Оно имеет душу и сердце – и называется оно Творческая Студия «Веснушки».

_волшебно-задорная музыка..._
*Легенда такова: Веснушки - те, кого любит Солнышко и одаривает своим теплом, радостью, наделяет талантом, хорошим настроением 
Т.е. все они - Дети Солнца - а их Студия - это Город Солнца.* 

Вам нравиться название? Давайте крикнем все вместе ..все дружно: Веснушки!!!!
У вас отлично получилось. Сможете повторить? Как только я поднимаю руку верх – вы все вместе кричите «Веснушки!» (кричалка)

С радостью сюда бегут
И мальчишки, и девчушки.
Очень рады что для них
Есть Дом Творчества ВЕСНУШКИ.

Здесь царит покой и мир
Не бирюльки и игрушки
Мастерство – вот наш кумир
Учат творчеству: ВЕСНУШКИ

Много знаний здесь дают,
Будто конфетти в хлопушке!
Уважают, ценят труд
В доме творчества ВЕСНУШКИ!

Рисовать, лепить и клеить
Делать рамки и пампушки
Оформлять витраж и батик
Всему учат нас: ВЕСНУШКИ

Сделаем мы ярким мир,
Мы же солнца конопушки,
Нарисуем, смастерим,
все умеем мы – ВЕСНУШКИ

На ночь лягу я в кровать
Засыпаю на подушке 
Начинаю вновь мечтать 
Завтра я пойду в: ВЕСНУШКИ

И пускай пройдут года,
Всё равно друзья-подружки
Не забудут никогда
Наш Дом творчества ВЕСНУШКИ!

А как всё начиналось??? Внимание на экран.
_Фильм (фото-слайды). Трогательная музыка. Текст за кадром._

Десять лет уже вы вместе
Это в общем-то не срок!
Это жизни интересный
Познавательный урок
Вместе вам  шагать по свету
Веселей во много раз
А для мам чудесней нету
Чем смотреть сейчас на вас!

_• Слайдшоу (фотографии Рейтинг самых популярных женщин планеты:_ 
5 место – Жанна Фриске – главная малинка страны
4- Анастасия Заворотнюк – самая популярная няня России
3- Памела Андерсен – самая выдающаяся женщина Америки
2- Оксана Фёдорова – Мисс Вселенная
1- молодая энергичная, полная планов и энтузиазма. Мечта родителей и кумир их детей. Директор Творческой Студии «Веснушки». Её имя вам всем хорошо знакомо.
Ольга Владимировна ??? Именно она задумала и воплотила этот грандиозный проект, который приносит радость и творческую реализацию взрослым и детям.
На ковровую дорожку приглашается Ольга Владимировна. (Фанфары, аплодисменты, отбивка)
Слово Ольге Владимировне._ Номер???_

В торжественный сей миг и час давайте вспомним, 
кто мастерству учил, за вас переживал, 
основы рукоделия кто вам преподавал? 
Ваш верный друг и вдохновитель…. Его профессия?...
Верно! Учитель!

_Представление каждого педагога (информация!!!! Предмет-хобби-фото детское??? – загадка кто это? с детьми, работы)_

_Возможно вставать в паровоз и проезжать с детьми по кругу..возвращаясь к сцене на «новую станцию» (рисовальная, глиняная, и т.д.)_

Спасибо вам, уважаемые педагоги! Всех благ и удачи в вашей нелегкой работе! Здоровья вам и долгих лет жизни!

_Слово благодарности от родителей._

Самая младшая группа _(«Солнечный круг»??) Оранжевую песню???_

 Дети – выпускники _(слова-наставления?)_ 

_Передача «инструмента»??? - от выпускникам малявочкам._

_Игровая пауза (хоровод, загадки, сидячие танцы, угадай мелодию
музыкальные игры, командные конкурсы). Большой хоровод
Зарядка+
Паравзик?
Чунга-чанга
Это я
игра - танец "Солнечный город"Призы - апельсины, мандарины._

Как-то раз впервые мамы 
Привели вас всех за руку 
Интересная программа
Позабыли вы про скуку

Вам занятия по нраву
Занимательные штуки
Мастерами вас по-праву
Назовём. Ну..выше руки! 

_Номинации. Дорожка. Вручение. (О детях!!!!). веснушки –медальки – вручать вместе со свидетельством!!!_

С юбилеем Веснушки- ребята!
Пусть исполнятся ваши мечты
И огромное наслаждение
В этой жизни почувствуете вы!

Пусть радость в сердце порождает
Красивой радуги цвета
Веснушки вместе процветают
Даря всем яркий свет добра!

УРА! ….Ура! ура!

Веснушки собравшись вместе могут светить и давать тепло.....потому что они Дети Солнца!!!

_Финальный выход поочередно от больших к маленьким 
произнесут слова присяги???
Песня. Дети Солнца (Непоседы).
...и много жёлтых шаров. И запустить их в небо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Или ШДМ – оранжевые – лучи Солнца_

----------


## Xakep



----------


## Медведик

чёрная шляпка?
А как же красная лента? :wink:

----------


## Volodя

Всем привет! Хотите позитива ?
Болтовня по телефону... Через часа три :
-А кто это?
-Ой! Наверно я не туда попала...:biggrin:

----------


## Xakep

Тут она все испортит

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Volodя у тебя в подписи ошибка пишется ICQ

----------


## Volodя

Собрался сын(С) жениться и приводит девушку к отцу (П).
С: Папа вот моя невеста! Мы любим друг-друга и хотим пожениться!
П: Сынок не женись, это твоя сестричка!
С: ????
П: Понимаешь .... гулял в молодости!
Ну чтож нельзя так нельзя! Через некоторое время новая девушка.
П: Сынок не женись, это ТОЖЕ твоя сестричка!
С: !!!
Приходит к маме(М) и жалуется.
М: Женись сынок! Это не твой ПАПА!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Встречаем с праздничным волненьем
> Вас, дорогих для нас людей.
> Кто б мог похвастать в день рожденья
> Таким количеством гостей?


леночка, я не стихоплёт. Но по- моему немного выбивается из такта это четверостишие. 1 и 3 вроде шаг одинаковый, а это другой шаг.
Но это лично моё мнение

А конва классная. Можно ещё посидеть подумать по поводу общей песни, а так мне спонравилось. Ярко, оранжево, креативно, и главное мало затрат. То что им надо

----------


## Медведик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
ксюш спасибо что услышала мою просьбу и внимательно прочитала ;)  ты в Помогите заглядывала? - я ответила)

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Xakep*,
 Привет, привет. А мы только сок апельсиновый выпили. Ну, чтож чай так чай. Угощай.

----------


## Медведик

Всем спокойной ночи!!!!!!!!kuku

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

*Комплекс упражнений «мама + дитя».* (продолжение книги)


А сейчас я представлю вам комплекс упражнений, который мы придумали вместе с моим сынком. Эти упражнения мы проделываем уже больше 3 лет. Сначала, когда мой сынишка был малюсеньким, я делала их для восстановления фигуры. Так как посещать спортивный клуб для меня оказалось невозможным (не с кем оставить ребёнка), мы изобрели для себя упражнения, которыми занимались совместно. Сначала, сыночек помогал мне в качестве "гирьки-утяжелителя" а затем, как полноправный участник тренировки. Сейчас сыну почти 4 года и он сам каждый день зовёт меня сделать "самолётик" (это его любимое) или другое упражнение. И в эти ценнейшие минуты мы сосредоточены только друг на друге.

Я пробовала проделать эти упражнения и с дочерью но, увы, тяжеловато (ей 12 лет), мы посмеялись и перешли к другим совместным занятиям.

Качелька.

Лягте на спину, под голову можно положить небольшую подушечку (я предпочитаю делать это упражнение прямо на кровати). Согните ноги в коленях, образуя угол 90 градусов. Возьмите ребёнка за ручки, и положите его животиком на свои согнутые ноги. А теперь выполняем "качельку" (бёдра неподвижны, а голени опускаются вниз, затем поднимаются вверх до исходного положения). Ребёнок лежит на мамочкиных ногах и смотрит на вас любящими глазками. Сейчас самое время ласково поговорить с ним, весело спеть любимую песенку, а ещё лучше бодро прокричать любимые аффирмации. Если ребёнок уже достаточно хорошо говорит, он с превеликим удовольствием будет вам помогать. Мы, например, выкрикиваем: "Мне всегда везёт!!!", "У меня всё получается!!!", "Сила! Здоровье! Успех! И любовь!" и т.д.…

Это упражнение очень хорошо укрепляет ваши ноги. А ребёнок помимо огромного удовольствия развивает вестибулярный аппарат и речевые навыки.

Вертолет.

Исходное положение, как и в предыдущем упражнении. Наша задача сконцентрироваться на ребёнке и максимальное количество времени пытаться удержать его на своих ногах (согнутых под углом 90 градусов), при этом не делайте никаких лишних движений. По мере роста ребёнка упражнение можно усложнять. Как только вы будете абсолютно уверенно "чувствовать малыша своим телом", отпустите его ручки и попросите развести их в стороны (как крылья), а ножки вытянуть прямо (поднять и удержать). 

Это упражнение помимо ног укрепляет и наш пресс, а ребёнок учиться удерживать равновесие и полностью доверять своей мамочке.

Обнемушечки.

Мамочка лежит на спине, ноги согнутые в коленях стоят на стопах, образуя "спинку кресла". Усаживаем малыша в "кресло" (спиной к нашим коленям, лицом к себе) и укладываем его на свой живот. Крепко обнимаем, и говорим друг другу очень много приятных слов, гладим малыша по спинке.

Усложняем упражнение, перекатами из стороны в сторону (удерживая исходное положение) и весело смеёмся.

Это упражнение даёт нам возможность расслабиться, и почувствовать себя очень счастливой!!!

Самолёт.

Берём малыша за ручки, Кладём его на свои стопы (наши пятки в районе его животика, наши носки в районе его плеч). Попробуйте найти наиболее комфортное для вас обоих "место приложения ваших стоп". А теперь аккуратно, плавно, без резких движений, поднимаем ребёнка на абсолютно вытянутых ногах (одновременно разгибаем ноги вверх, до полного выпрямления коленей). Итак, вы лежите на спине с ровными, поднятыми вверх прямыми ногами, а ваше чадо, весело заливаясь, расположилось на ваших ступнях и сейчас находиться очень высоко. 

Когда ребёнок подрастёт, попросите его поднять прямые (или согнутые) ножки вверх и попробовать их удержать в таком положении подольше. 

Затем, когда ножки вернуться вниз, можно попробовать отпустить его ручки (только очень осторожно, для этого необходимо чувствовать ребёнка и абсолютно доверять себе). 

Это упражнение замечательно укрепляет ноги, и способствует растяжке их задней поверхности. Ребёнок удерживает равновесие и видит окружающее его пространство в совершенно другом, ранее не ведомом ему ракурсе, а это очень полезно и интересно.

Морячок (для тех, кто постарше).

Это движение придумал мой сынишка, после просмотра мультфильма «Капитан Врунгель». Мама мгновенно превратилась в «мачту», а он в помощника Лома. Подъём наверх мы производили, как и в предыдущем упражнении, а вот вниз он спускался, как настоящий морячок. Ребёнок обхватывает руками и ногами ваши абсолютно прямые ноги и весело скатывается вниз. Затем движение повторяется бессчетное количество раз… 

Русские горки.

Исходное положение то же, что и в двух предыдущих упражнениях. А теперь усложним, будем подтягивать прямые ноги к своему носу, а потом возвращать их на место. При наибольшей амплитуде малыш будет касаться головой кровати, а затем "взлетать к потолку". Но развивайте амплитуду постепенно, сначала лишь немного покачивая его вперёд-назад на прямых (колени!!!) ногах.

Мамочка учиться владеть своим телом, укрепляет и растягивает свои ноги. Малыш "учиться летать", развивает вестибулярный аппарат и получает "порцию адреналина".

В этом упражнении мы так же употребляем афирмации, жизнеутверждающие песни, и, конечно же, не забываем смеяться, ведь смех дарует нам и радостное настроение, и здоровье и долголетие.

Машина.

Мамочка лежит на животе, согнув ноги в коленях. Ребёнок садиться на поясницу, прислоняясь своей спинкой к маминым ногам, "рулит" и весело подпрыгивает. Если это упражнение причиняет Вам дискомфорт, не делайте его. Если же Вам комфортно, то наслаждайтесь обществом Вашего малыша, подыграйте ему, а сами тем временем отдохните от повседневной суеты.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

"Свет" и "Добро", "Красота" и "Любовь"-
Лучшие в мире слова! Даже слов
Достаточно. Это поддержка реальная!
Не смотря на то, что "Территория" лишь виртуальная... ( или убрать лишь)[/QUOTE]

 :Ok:      Подумаю и доработаю!




> Всем добрый вечер.Забежал на чаёк


Добро пожаловать! Очень рады!

----------


## Колесо

> Представление каждого педагога (информация!!!! Предмет-хобби-фото детское??? – загадка кто это? с детьми, работы)


Лена,я так делала про детей на выпускном вечере."какими мы были, какими мы стали" Брала фотки где дети совсем маленькие, писала коротенькие стишки-загадки про каждого...Потом вспоминали с детьми,что больше всего запомнилось,все сказали -"угадай-ка",а уж про своих наставников,вообще здорово!!!Я среди детских фоток ставила и свою,как они хохотали, когда увидели не Татьяну Ивановну, а девочку-Танюшку!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Передача «инструмента»??? - от выпускникам малявочкам.


А какого инструмента? Я как поняла у них же направления разные? Может выпускники дадут наставления в форме шуточных "Вредных советов",что не следует делать?

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> веснушки –медальки – вручать вместе со свидетельством!!!


Может быть медальки- солнышки с лучиками(лучи-направления детского творчества)?

----------


## Сильва

Девчата, вечер на дворе, а мы - ни в одном глазу
[img]http://s16.******info/3a5f372ab3a7619e3cfc3e307cbd947f.gif[/img]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Медведик*,
 Леночка, милая приятных снов.

----------


## Volodя

> ICQ


Для меня ISQ , Вообще кому надо-тот поймёт!:wink: Зато у меня в подписи появился сайт:smile:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Сильва*,
 Ты энто об чём?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
 *Не об этом ли?*
Ну наконец - то я нашла компаньона. А то всё одна да одна. Так и спиться можно.
Кто с нами?

*Добавлено через 5 минут*


Сильва, меня понесло. Держите семеро....

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
А коньячка не найдется? Подбодриться.
О, вспомнила.
Завтрашний клиент спрашивает:
-А какое вино вы предпочитаете? Я помню, что вы водку не пьете.
(а у них была только водка прошлый раз, я и отмазалась, чтоб не обидеть)
Пришлось разочаровать, что не пью на работе. Ну почему самые доброжелательные клиенты так хотят напоить тамаду?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Зато у меня в подписи появился сайт


Володя, а чей у тебя в подписи сайт появился? :redface: Скрывающегося от органов (или от клиентов?):biggrin:тамады? Где информация??? Или ты думаешь, что написав телефон и аську, ты привлечешь клиентов?

----------


## Марисоль

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксенечка, завтра утром, когда Медведик проснется , предложи    ей это чудо из
киндерсюрприза на аватарку, прелесть , невозможно остаться равнодушной, спасибо тебе :Thank You:

----------


## Мишкина

Это мы в Ялте в прошлом году... КРЫМ-2008г.
Мой сын Павел.


*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Вокзал в Симферополе... Мои мальчики...
Красиво,правда???



*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Ялтинские поющие фонтаны...

----------


## Колесо

> Ну наконец - то я нашла компаньона. А то всё одна да одна. Так и спиться можно.
> Кто с нами?


Так, чувствую, *Ксюшка,* ты пошла на поправку!Умничка!Так держать,чтоб больше ни-ни!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Девчата, вечер на дворе, а мы - ни в одном глазу





> А коньячка не найдется? Подбодриться.


Значит так! Хорош агитировать! Здесь есть люди, которым стОит только понюхать... :Pivo:  

А то буду аппетитную выпечку предлагать слегка худеющим... :biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

> леночка, я не стихоплёт. Но по- моему немного выбивается из такта это четверостишие. 1 и 3 вроде шаг одинаковый, а это другой шаг.
> Но это лично моё мнение
> 
> А конва классная. Можно ещё посидеть подумать по поводу общей песни, а так мне спонравилось. Ярко, оранжево, креативно, и главное мало затрат. То что им надо


Встречаем с праздничным волненьем
Вас, дорогих для нас людей.
Кто б мог похвастать в день рожденья
Таким количеством гостей?      слово похвастать. может так 


Встречаем с праздничным волненьем
Вас, дорогих для нас людей.
Кто мог звалиться в день рожденья
Таким количеством гостей? 

 и еще

На ночь лягу я в кровать
Засыпаю на подушке
Начинаю вновь мечтать
Завтра я пойду в: ВЕСНУШКИ

меня немного смутило местоимение Я. может как то выкрутиться чтоб его или меньше было или вообще убрать

На ночь лжешь ты в кровать ( ночью ляжет каждый спать)
Засыпаешь на подушке (засыпает на подушке)
Начинаешь вновь мечтать (Начинает вновь мечтать)
Завтра я пойду в: ВЕСНУШКИ

----------


## Volodя

> Володя, а чей у тебя в подписи сайт появился?  Скрывающегося от органов (или от клиентов?)тамады? Где информация??? Или ты думаешь, что написав телефон и аську, ты привлечешь клиентов?


Сайт ещё в разработке. Ведь невозможно его заполнить сразу, темболее что я пока не собираюсь рекламироваться. Где-то через месяц сайт будет полностью работать. Я его пока не афиширую.

----------


## Мишкина

*
ВСЕМ_ВСЕМ_ВСЕМ*

----------


## Колесо

> Завтра я пойду в: ВЕСНУШКИ


меня немного смутило местоимение Я. может как то выкрутиться чтоб его или меньше было или вообще убрать

*Катюшка*, может:
Завтра встретимся - ВЕСНУШКИ!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[QUOTE=Ksana tenlark]А то буду аппетитную выпечку предлагать слегка худеющим...[/QUOT
*Ксана,* не буди во мне зверя!А то не усну!Выпивку я еще переживу,а вот выпечку....

----------


## Katjatja

Ксеничка пришли,пожалуйста это чудо медвежонка в киндере мне на мыльце. я своего  сынулю туда поставлю. так умилило.   

Лена про упражнения: самолетик а уж как пресс развивает не то слово.

[IMG]http://*********ru/435909.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Маленькие детки, маленькие бедки...Большие детки...*

[IMG]http://*********ru/428741.jpg[/IMG]

Кататься долго ещё...А мы и не против!

----------


## Мишкина

А это ночная Ялта - мы с мужем - сын фотографирует...
Возвращаемся с прогулки по набережной...

----------


## Анатольевна

*Мишкина*,
Свет, у меня вся комната слева от меня уже заплёвана))) Это потому что я смотрю твои фотки и плююсь через левое плечо, чтоб не сглазить...))))))))

----------


## Katjatja

какая приятная неожиданность на ночь глядя. 
 нечаянно нашла у себя же в компе обалденный минус "Потолок ледяной" по моему вариант где Магомаев пел.  сижу. шопотом колбасюсь.:smile:
по-то-лок ле-дя-ной дверь-скри-пу-чая за шершавой стеной тьма колючая, каквойдешьзапороквсюдуиней ля-ля-ля:biggrin:  а я сошла с ума . какая досада. 
что же карапузики? кончилися танцы. засыпать так с музыкой. подпевайте братцы.:smile:   опять пошла в тему странности.

и все время возникает вопрос ну как КАК сделать так чтоб и в песчаном все увидить и до Ялты доехать хоть на 3 часика?

----------


## Мишкина

А это сын выиграл в автомате две игрушки - счастливый...

----------


## Katjatja

> А это сын выиграл в автомате две игрушки - счастливый...


 а симпотишный какой!:smile:

----------


## julia2222

> Маленькие детки, маленькие бедки...Большие детки...


Ой, Ксюша, и не говори. Можно ещё и так сказать:
Маленькие детки не дают спокойно спать, а большие - спокойно жить! :Aga: 

Моя, хоть и большая, но совсем ещё ДЕТКА:smile::

----------


## Katjatja

> Ой, Ксюша, и не говори. Можно ещё и так сказать:
> Маленькие детки не дают спокойно спать, а большие - спокойно жить!


Юля а сколько твоей доче? барышня то какая загляденье! все при ней!:smile:

----------


## julia2222

*Katjatja*, :flower: 
Катюш, в октябре исполнилось 17 лет. Это - утро, после выпускного вечера. Июнь 2008г.

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Всем спокойной ночи,:smile: и пусть ваши сны будут яркими и весёлыми, как эти цветы ( не с интернета, у друзей фотографировали) :Ok: :

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*julia2222*,
 А моей в декабре 17 будет...Выпускной ещё предстоит... :Vah:

----------


## julia2222

*Ksana tenlark*,



> А моей в декабре 17 будет...Выпускной ещё предстоит..


Так не только ж выпускной, а ещё и поступление в ВУЗ :Oj: 


Так что, Ксюша, набирайся сил!!! :Ok: 

А это в подтверждение моих слов:


> Маленькие детки не дают спокойно спать, а большие - спокойно жить!



и ещё

Так что, покой нам только снился. Но главное, чтобы здоровенькими были. :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Маленькие детки, маленькие бедки...Большие детки...





> Маленькие детки не дают спокойно спать, а большие - спокойно жить!


Маленькие детки спать не дают, а с большими- сам не уснешь!
Моя младшая...
[IMG]http://*********ru/402118m.jpg[/IMG]

Ну где ж тут уснешь,пока она домой с дискотеки не явится...

----------


## julia2222

> Ну где ж тут уснешь,пока она домой с дискотеки не явится...


Ой, Танюша :flower: , как же я тебя понимаю! :Aga:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*julia2222*,
*Курица*,
 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga: 

Всем спокойной ночи.  :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

А где вы таких красивых деток нашли? Самые симптишные во дворееееее........
А вот и мои... Один сыночка.

и лапочка-дочка...Смотрю на них и поражаюсь, а когда они так выросли? А мне в душе ведь только 17.:biggrin:


*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Татьяна, у меня тоже левый угол комнаты заплеван... Девочки, не обижайтесь у всех такие детки классные, но у Татьяны дочка  :Ok:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Деткам вашим желаю, чтоб мамочки всегда были здоровыми и всегда рядом с ними. Чтоб жизнь была мирною. 
Кстати, дамы, а у меня женишок есть. Правда росточком не сильно вымахал, зато как брейк танцует. Ему 18 пошёл. Покажите дочкам моего сыночка.
[IMG][/IMG]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Отвечаю всем. Иду на поправку, благодаря вам и ....ну буду честной до конца...нашей медицине.
Редко захожу сейчас. Взяла интересный, но немного замороченный заказ. Вот парюсь над ним. Да ещё и помощи просила. Спасибо, всем, кто помог. У меня столько друзей, самой себе иногда завидую.
Девочки, не обижайтесь, завтра про других членов позитивного клуба расскажу обязательно. А пока все смотрю баиньки пошли?
Хотя ещё просьбу не выполнила. Про коньячок. Девчата, ловите.
за наших детей.



*Добавлено через 10 минут*
но простите мне мою наглость. Я ещё хочу с вами своей бабушкой похвастаться. У меня такая за неё гордость. 85 лет, при памяти. Даже правнуков нянчит. Ветеран. И я очень её люблю. Здорово, что всё таки у нас есть корни и история.

[IMG][/IMG]

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
а вот теперь всем *СПОКОЙНОЙ НОЧИ*

----------


## Анжелла

Я своей покажу такого красавчика.  :Oj: 
Я хочу коньяку. У меня так болит голова, меня друзья срочно к завтрешнему дню попросили кое что найти по музыке, но задачку загаднули, а я как назло спать очень сегодня хочу. Так что я за коньяк. :Ok:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

НАША ЛЕНОЧКА ДЕТИШЕК  УКАЧИВАЕТ СВОИХ,

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Katjatja*, а это ты спишь?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Анжелла*,
 Тогда выпьемс? За Позитивную тему, за детишек, за корни, за д.е.ф.ч..О..Н.....О...К.
Ой, Анжела, что-то язык уже заплетается. И голова совсем не болит.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*


*И Курочка глазки закрывает*

*Добавлено через 8 минут*


*Девчата, а это идут спать все те, чьи аватарки в инете не нашла. Но думаю вы все такие красивые, грациозно шагает к себе в спальну.*

*БАЮШКИ*

*Добавлено через 10 минут*


*Ой, а вот наше колёсико в машинке уснула.*

*Добавлено через 12 минут*


*а это опочивальные аппартаменты Уралочки. Целая дача для сна*

*Добавлено через 13 минут*


*Тоже приготовилась ко сну. А перед сном поёт. Умница, Светочка*

*Добавлено через 15 минут*


*Осинка наша мягко шелестит листвой и убаюкивает, убаюкивает.....*

*Добавлено через 17 минут*


*Даже Ксанин сакс лёг в люлю. А хозяйка уже 5 сказочный сон смотрит*

----------


## Анжелла

Ксюха, а где ты такие красивые картинки берешь? А еще говоришь, что не умеешь с компом управлятся. Молодец. А мне все время некогда... Я вечно что то качаю.:rolleyes:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*И Манечка в облаках своих уснула...*

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Анжелла*,
 я тоже что то качаю. Вот например такие картинки.Только Анжел море нашла, но всё не то. Как же тебя мне изобразить?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А еще говоришь, что не умеешь с компом управлятся


А тут умения не надо. Запустил просьбу и получил море вариантов. Это самое простое...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*


*А вот Ирина Ветерок своим мягким сонным дыханием сдувает одуванчик...*

*Добавлено через 5 минут*


*и Дональд открыл глаза, чтобы просто пожелать всем спокойной ночи. Он св сонной эйфории. Не будем ему мешать...*

*Добавлено через 7 минут*


*только вот Ильич никак не ляжет. Всё трудится, объясняя новичкам что и как... Ложись уже. Утро вечера.....*

*Добавлено через 9 минут*


*А Калинчик то во сне румянная такая...*

*Добавлено через 10 минут*


*А это вовсе не Медведик. Это спит МИШКИНА Светлана...*

*Добавлено через 11 минут*


*И конечно все узнали спящую прекрасную ГАРМОНИЮ Марину....*

*Добавлено через 14 минут*


*Ева праздничек, к Адаму то придвинься. Теплее будет...*

----------


## Анжелла

Классно, что открыли эту тему, я прямо сейчас удовольствие испытываю и смеюсь просматривая, особенно Ильич такой красавчик. :Oj:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*А какое одеяло шикарное у Оптимистки нашей. Под таким не только спать хочется....*



*Свингин, простите что русскими буквами, просто англ буду долго печатаьть. Ах, как наш маг, чародей и волшебник сладко спит....*



*Людмила Пухова со своим королевичеп в опочивальню отходят.Она уже в спальне синий свет включила, романтичный. Ну иди уже, дурачок к ней. Зовёт же. Брось меч и иди...*  Ну другое дело. На коне поскакал к любимой ЛЮДМИЛЕ



*Марья наша тоже без Ивана спать не идёт. В беседке тусуется. Марья, ляг отдохни...*

----------


## Анжелла

ТОлько спасибок у меня опять нет.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Анжелочка, Юленька 2222, ваших картинок не нашла. Поэтому, звёздочки наши. Спокойной ночи.*

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> ТОлько спасибок у меня опять нет.


И у меня исчезли....

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*


*И конечно же вместе снами спят наши славные деточки, мальчики и девочки... Дай ИМ ГОСПОДЬ.....*

*Добавлено через 6 минут*


*Ой, и меня папаня сквозь сон спать зовёт. Видите, как спросонья кричит. Пойду лягу, а то завтра к компу не пустит. Всем сладких снов....*

----------


## Dium

Случайно набрела на парочку интересных сайтов:
*ПРОЙТИ ТЕСТ*
1. Кем Вы были в прошлой жизни? (давайте делиться результатами :smile:)
я начну:
Дата вашего рождения - 10 1 1977
В прошлой жизни вы были мужчиной 
Год рождения: 900 
Страна рождения: Египет 
Краткое описание личности, которой вы были в прошлой жизни:
Способность к научной работе, математический склад ума. Окружающим трудно понять таких людей, но они уважают их за умственные способности. 
Занятие: Писатель, драматург, юморист, балаганщик. Заведующий звуковыми эффектами на сцене. 
Предназначение вашей нынешней жизни:
Всю жизнь Вам казалось, что Вы воспринимаете окружающий мир не так, как все люди. Ваша задача разобраться во всем. Ваше внутреннее чутье должно стать для Вас путеводным принципом, что Вы делаете. :eek: прикольно...

----------


## Анжелла

Я тоже прошла вот...


В прошлой жизни вы были женщиной 

Год рождения: 1750 

Страна рождения: Центр России 

Краткое описание личности, которой вы были в прошлой жизни:
Упрямство, однобокое отношение к жизни делают таких людей либо ведьмами, либо охотниками на ведьм, или религиозными фанатиками. Всю жизнь были полны решимости. 

Занятие: Развлекатель, музыкант, поэт, танцовщик в храме, исполнитель храмовых песнопений, мистических пьес. 

Предназначение вашей нынешней жизни:
Вы находитесь на Земле, чтобы научиться терпению, пониманию других людей и попытаться встречать все жизненные трудности с радостным сердцем. Пытаться также помогать другим, будучи спокойным духом.

----------


## Dium

ПОЛУЧИТЕ ФОТО С ЭКРАНА МОНИТОРА БЕСПЛАТНО  
_Новый проект, супер разработка секретных военных технологий!_

Этот новый проект основан на том, что разработанный Java-апплет сканирует экран, а затем обрабатывает полученные точки и формирует изображение того, что находится на расстоянии не более 60 см от экрана. Полученное изображение выводится на экран, его можно посмотреть и распечатать. 
Чтобы получить свое изображение, выполните описанные ниже указания.

ПОРЯДОК ДЕЙСТВИЙ: 

Дождитесь окончания процесса загрузки апплета. После окончания загрузки над фотоаппаратом появится надпись "ГОТОВО".
Расположите лицо на расстоянии 35-50 см от экрана монитора и не двигайтесь.
Нажмите на кнопку "ПОЛУЧИТЬ" (под фотоаппаратом) для получения фото. Во время нажатия на кнопку смотрите точно в центр монитора (смотреть на фотоаппарат не обязательно, так как он нарисован исключительно для создания обстановки).

*СФОТКАТЬСЯ* [IMG]http://s16.******info/d5ce612ea3a6c57bfc74372235d05066.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> наставления в форме шуточных "Вредных советов",что не следует делать?


Спасибо Танюш...прямо подробно высказала мнение))))) 
Инструмент ввела по подсказке Силвы...очень мне эта идея понравилась! А какой буду думать. 
Вредные советы или наставления - мне очень нравится - но пока мозги в том направлении не думаю  :Aga:  Заказ на май...придумаю...тем более что вы поможите :wink:




> когда увидели не Татьяну Ивановну, а девочку-Танюшку!!!


Вот я то именно педагогов хочу фото детские. Сначала показываю - угадываем...а уж потом выходит.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> ПОЛУЧИТЕ ФОТО С ЭКРАНА МОНИТОРА БЕСПЛАТНО


 :Ok: :biggrin: СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
фотка - умильная))) улыбаюсь!!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксша выздоровела!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! эх - такие сообщения))))))))))))))) :flower:

----------


## Dium

*Похож ли ты на самых крутых личностей планеты?* Загрузи свое фото анфас в формате GIF или JPEG, обозначь центры зрачков на портрете, укажи свой пол и получи 3 фотографии самых похожих на тебя звезд! Можешь проделать то же самое с другим фото и рассказать о нас своим друзьям, прислав им прямую ссылку на полученные результаты сравнения. 
*Посмотреть на кого ты похож*

Итак, мой результат  первый:
Я [IMG]http://*********ru/424669.jpg[/IMG] --->Sandra Bullock[IMG]http://*********ru/425693.jpg[/IMG], Лайза Миннелли [IMG]http://*********ru/422621.jpg[/IMG], Linda Evangelista [IMG]http://*********ru/423645.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://s14.******info/48c25cad0a17b28850165c4f8a1a47ab.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
ВИРТУАЛЬНЫЙ САЛОН. Загрузить свое фото и экспериментировать: макияж, прически, шляпки..мммм.. красотаааа!!! 
*ПОсетить салон*

Я уже в салоне примеряю короткие стрижки :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/410333m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Dium*,
тест дал такой результат:
В прошлой жизни вы были мужчиной 

Год рождения: 1350 

Страна рождения: Борнео 

Краткое описание личности, которой вы были в прошлой жизни:
Вам хотелось бы путешествовать и исследовать Землю неустанными ногами, даже если бы Вы находились в замкнутом пространстве. 

Занятие: Библиотекарь, хранитель храма, хранитель реликвий племени. 

Предназначение вашей нынешней жизни:
Ваша задача - развить в себе доброжелательное отношение к другим и стремиться понимать их, а также помогать тем, кто в печали и в несчастье.

----------


## Dium

*Медведик*, [IMG]http://*********ru/402141.jpg[/IMG]
Новый аватарчик- прелесть!!!

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
*Бесплатный тест по отпечаткам пальцев, он включает в себя описание характера.*
Довольна интересная штука!!! *ТЕСТ по отпечаткам пальцев!*

----------


## Медведик

> Новый аватарчик- прелесть!!!


подарочек от Ксюши Высоцкой и ромашки от Мишкиной)))

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Похож ли ты на самых крутых личностей планеты?


не получается(((зависает

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> тест по отпечаткам пальцев,


прошла  :Ok: :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
Поддерживаю идею Оксаны и приглашаю  к себе домой)
Первым делом заходите на кофеёк)))) Кухня:


те самые фотообои)


Мой любимый веер: 


Алёшкина обитель:


И маааленький "зал" (всего 10 квадратов)



и тот смый ноутбук - в котором я встречаюсь с вами!!!

----------


## Dium

Попробуйте  обязательно Виртуальный салон (на стр. 37 я писала) я там уже два часа играюсь :smile: Все, теперь когда надумаю менять цвет волос, только в ой программе буду экспериментировать :biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> Попробуйте  обязательно Виртуальный салон..


ой ... я в нём раньше тоже зависала...цвет можно подобрать ;) а причёску нереально - фактура и объём не учитываеться  :Aga: 
Но в любом случае интересная игрушка  :Ok:

----------


## Dium

*Медведик*,зато и очечки примерять можно,  и цвет глаз поменять.. на время [IMG]http://s3.******info/6249c95f600dc6352b09be242cad8823.gif[/IMG] и шляпки... и маски... и даже разукрасить себя [IMG]http://s.******info/0e97b5a7ae9e7fa04577469b4baf1c83.gif[/IMG] до неузнаваемости.

----------


## Медведик

> до неузнаваемости.


 :Aga: :biggrin:
мои эксперименты в дочкином компе...а то бы показала))))

----------


## Katjatja

ранние пташки уже на ногах!:smile:
Ксюша спасибо огромное за фото. очень классно. про Люду оптимистку немного не дошло:smile:  там помоему эксперименты вуду,
сейчас всех не упомню.очень картинка Иры ветерка понравилась,

про экскурсию по домам тоже здорово.   DIUM из этих онлайн тестов еще бы на определение беременности. там бы не только Ильич забеременел но и  телефоны могут.:biggrin:
ой. доброе всем утро!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
прошла тест:
В прошлой жизни вы были женщиной 

Год рождения: 1550 

Страна рождения: Северная Африка 

Краткое описание личности, которой вы были в прошлой жизни:
Вам хотелось бы путешествовать и исследовать Землю неустанными ногами, даже если бы Вы находились в замкнутом пространстве. 

Занятие: Строитель дорог, тракторов, мостов, домов. Искатель новогопсихологической сфере. 

Предназначение вашей нынешней жизни:
Вы стремитесь решать проблемы, загрязнения среды, использования отходов, в том числе психологическим методом.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

С новым днём, душки-тамадушки!!!
Чай? Кофе? Потанцуем?
[IMG]http://*********ru/413404.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********ru/410332.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> ранние пташки уже на ногах!





> С новым днём, душки-тамадушки!!!


Привет девооочки!!!!
Сейчас звонила потенциальная клиентка (их давних коллег) продержала у телефона 1,5 часа. Я озверела. И не могу трубку положить. И она не слышит - что МНЕ НАДО закончить разговор. Мозги кипят - и уже не хочеться брать тот заказ.

----------


## Katjatja

> Привет девооочки!!!!
> Сейчас звонила потенциальная клиентка (их давних коллег) продержала у телефона 1,5 часа. Я озверела. И не могу трубку положить. И она не слышит - что МНЕ НАДО закончить разговор. Мозги кипят - и уже не хочеться брать тот заказ.


\лена а почему не можешь?  можно же нет сказать совсем необидно.

----------


## Медведик

> можно же нет сказать


а я не умею НЕТ говорить..боюсь обидеть человека  :Aga:

----------


## Сильва

Всем доброе утро. Опять вы за чаёк-кофеёк!... Не соблазняйте! Договаривались же про овощную диету. И результат очевиден: [img]http://s5.******info/99683e2894f71af8d49d8528c7178f94.gif[/img]
А это - я по результатам теста. Неплохо в целом, оптимистично:
В прошлой жизни вы были  женщиной

Год рождения: 925

Страна рождения: Палестина

Краткое описание личности, которой вы были в прошлой жизни:
Человек божеского типа, загадочный, одаренный до гениальности, Способный разобраться в древних книгах о психологии. Возможны *способности волшебника*, слуги темных сил.

Занятие: Моряк, торговец, мелкий делец. Реже - предприниматель, перекупщик и прочее.

Предназначение вашей нынешней жизни:
*Вам следует развить чувство любви, счастья, энтузиазма в жизни, а также распространять это чувство на всех окружающих.*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Лен, наготове отмазка: Извини, мне пора уходить на маникюр (варианты- в парикмахерскую и т.д.)

----------


## Katjatja

> а я не умею НЕТ говорить..боюсь обидеть человека


я сама не могу:smile: особенно когда лично.а если по телефону . тем более это не нет а просто отложить разговор на другое время то могу. правда мне никто не даст разговаривать столько. через 10 минут рядом начинают канючить.

----------


## Медведик

> Всем доброе утро.


Доброе!!!!!


> отмазка: Извини, мне пора уходить на маникюр


 :Ok: 


> через 10 минут рядом начинают канючить


ишь какая востребованая :wink:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Сильва*,
Света, эт сколько ты жизней уже прожила?
А предназначение подходит!

----------


## Медведик

*Последняя глава (как и обещала)*

ГЛАВА 6 Я успешная!!! 
Милые женщины, никогда, не при каких условиях не забывайте, что вы самодостаточная личность. Не нужно становиться «жертвой быта». Выкроите время для себя любимой, позволяйте себе маленькие и большие радости – это придаст вам уверенности в себе. Именно эта внутренняя уверенность (или неуверенность) в себе определяет отношение к вам окружающих людей. Как только вы начинаете себя любить, весь ваш облик преображается. Ваши глаза излучают таинственный свет, на лице приветливая улыбка, ровная спина и приподнятый подбородок, грациозная походка, волнующий смех – вы КОРОЛЕВА. Вы любите себя, своих близких и всех чувствующих существ. 

Попробуйте определить свои жизненные приоритеты. 

Сколько любви вы даёте:

- Создателю

- себе

- мужу

- детям?

Часто, мы возносим любовь к детям на первое место. Безусловно, дети – это великое счастье и мы их очень любим. Но, как только дети занимают первое место в нашей жизни, муж естественно встаёт на второе, а нам достаётся лишь третье. Постепенно, сами того не замечая, мы делаемся всё более несчастными. Родные люди с удовольствием принимают от нас заботу, снисходят до разговоров, но уже не выказывают своего уважения. Мы становимся неудовлетворёнными, скованными, неуверенными в себе и начинаем обвинять близких в своём несчастье. Но нельзя требовать от них внимания и почтения, так как невозможно уважать человека, который сам себя не любит. Я не имею в виду жалеет, жалость к себе не имеет ничего общего с любовью, и совсем не украшает женщин. Как раз наоборот, если вы изо дня в день станете себя жалеть, то превратитесь в жалкое, беспомощное существо. Если у вас не получается полюбить себя, вы не сможете любить никого. 

Примите себя такой, какая вы есть. Взращивайте любовь к себе, хвалите себя, ухаживайте за собой. Не растворяйтесь полностью в семейных заботах. Найдите время для своих увлечений. Как только вы сумеете осчастливить себя, ваши родные будут вами гордиться, начнут вас уважать. Ваше внутреннее ощущение счастья будет окрылять вас и в семейных отношениях. Вы станете терпимой, приветливой, довольной своей жизнью женщиной. 

Задайте себе вопрос: «Что может сделать меня счастливой?». Искренне восхищайтесь маленькими событиями в своей жизни (восход солнца, цвет неба, облака, пение птиц…). Делитесь своей радостью с мужем и детьми и они почувствуют, что вы уравновешенны и самодостаточны. 

Постарайтесь создать внутри себя гармонию. Что для этого нужно?

Здоровье. Следите за своим питанием, сведите к минимуму нездоровую пищу. Проводите диагностику, при необходимости вовремя консультируйтесь у врача. Занимайтесь своим здоровьем со всей ответственностью.

Спорт. Ходите в спортивный клуб, катайтесь на велосипеде или занимайтесь в тренажёрном зале. Если на всё это у вас нет времени или денег, то совершайте пешие прогулки. Для этой цели можно выходить из транспорта на одну – две остановки пораньше, и прогуляться до места назначения. Важно проявлять двигательную активность каждый день. Вы непременно станете более энергичной, будете лучше себя чувствовать.

Отдых. Здоровый полноценный сон и умение расслабляться.

Уважение. Уважайте каждого человека. Уважайте своего мужа, ведь он сделал для вас больше, чем какой либо самый почитаемый человек. Принимайте своего партнёра таким, какой он есть, любите его без условий и ожиданий. Когда он приходит домой, громко и радостно встречайте его вместе с детьми. Мужчина счастлив, когда мы гордимся им.

Самоуверенность. Вы можете достичь любой поставленной цели! При желании, вы можете научиться всему, чему захотите! Если вы уверенны в себе - вас любят люди.


Хобби. Подумайте, что в этой жизни вас особенно привлекает? Вспомните о своих детских мечтах. Многие из них ещё не поздно осуществить. Может быть, стоит заняться музыкой, вокалом, танцами, рисованием, театральной деятельностью. Может, вас больше привлекает рукоделие: бисероплетение, макраме, резьба по дереву, лоскутное шитьё и т.д. Быть может вы, как современная женщина, мечтаете овладеть иностранными языками, компьютером, делопроизводством и т.д. Или вас больше привлекает спорт: плавание, карате, шахматы и т.д. Возможно, вы с удовольствием будете посещать интересные семинары или клубные занятия. Все увлечения хороши, важно то, что вам удастся себя реализовать в любимом деле, появятся единомышленники, близкие по духу люди

*единомышленники, близкие по духу люди - прям про нас)))*

*Послесловие.*

Мы, женщины, такие разные, но задаём себе одни и те же вопросы, и пытаемся найти на них ответы. Что же такое женские радости? Что может сделать нас счастливыми? Как уйти от будничной суеты к совершенно другому, качественно новому восприятию жизни? Как научиться радоваться мелочам, и получать удовольствие от привычных вещей.
Каждая из нас хочет быть счастливой, благополучной, привлекательной, иметь верного избранника, семью, дом, детей, любить и быть любимой. Мне очень захотелось написать книгу, которая понравиться женщинам, и принесёт им пользу.
Живите с радостью в сердце, и не забывайте повторять:
Я женщина!!! Я люблю себя!!!
Я обладаю удивительным даром, я вижу!!!
Я обладаю поразительным даром, я слышу!!!
Я улавливаю потрясающие ароматы, окружающие меня!!!
Я чувствую вкус изумительной пищи!!!
Я чувствую, я ощущаю!!!
Я красивая!!!
Я любимая!!!
Я мамочка!!!
Я успешная!!!
Я счастлива!!!

Искренне ваша, Медведик Елена.

На этом всё))) Спасибо за внимание!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет всем. Кофе с чаем бесподобный. Танюшка, ты, как всегда прелесть.
немного расстроилась с утра, глядя на фото квартирного ремонта.
Я уже 5 год живу без обоев и люстр. И точно знаю, что вряд ли скоро что-то изменится. А так хочется уютного гнёздышка.
ну, впрочем, это и не так важно.
*Katjatja*, по поводу одеялка Люды Оптимистки, так просто всё.... Как бы её не жучила жизнь, не прикалывала, она всегда оптимист и даже готова под таким одеялом не только спать....,а даже С П А Т Ь!!!!
*Медведик*, точно заметила, иду на поправку. Пока болела, забила весь февраль. Аж 5 заказов. Боюсь редко начнём видится, но я, надеюсь, не забудете?
Всем, кто помог моей просьбе, огромное Девочки, СПАСИБО. Чес слово помогли, выручили.

----------


## Викторинка

*Dium*,
 Огромное спасибо за *Виртуальный салон* :flower: 
Суперская арт-терапия!

----------


## Анжелла

> Пока болела, забила весь февраль. Аж 5 заказов. Боюсь редко начнём видится, но я, надеюсь, не забудете?


НЕ дождешься... Мы тебяяя никогдаааа не забуудем, но надеюеесь, что всеее же увииидееем. Я плачу о предстоящей разлуки с тобой.



А если чесно, то очень рады за тебя. :flower:

----------


## Volodя

*Кто вы были в прошлой жизни.*

В прошлой жизни вы были мужчиной 

Год рождения: 1525 

Страна рождения: Австрия 

Краткое описание личности, которой вы были в прошлой жизни:
Вы были здравомыслящей, практичной личностью, хотя мало внимания уделяли тому, что не могли видеть, чувствовать, слышать. Ваше честное, простое отношение к жизни помогало слабым. 

Занятие: Развлекатель, музыкант, поэт, танцовщик в храме, исполнитель храмовых песнопений, мистических пьес. 

Предназначение вашей нынешней жизни:
Ваша главная задача на Земле - развить великодушие и братские чувства. Пытайтесь быть менее привязанным к материальной собственности и научитесь владеть лишь стольким, сколько отдаете сами.

Какая-то мистика...

----------


## Колесо

Прошла тест, знакомьтесь, под псевдонимом *Колесо* с вами общается эта личность:



В прошлой жизни вы были  женщиной

Год рождения: 1525

Страна рождения: Испания

Краткое описание личности, которой вы были в прошлой жизни:
*Человек божеского типа, загадочный, одаренный до гениальности, Способный разобраться в древних книгах о психологии. Возможны способности волшебника, слуги темных сил.*

Занятие: Моряк, торговец, мелкий делец. Реже - предприниматель, перекупщик и прочее.

Предназначение вашей нынешней жизни:
Ваша задача - научиться решимости и настойчивости. Каждое испытание и несчастье должны склоняться перед твердостью Вашего Духа. 

Даже самой страшно стало...Наверное поэтому я так боюсь водных просторов, затонул видно мой кораблик с товарами всякими...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Ксюшка,* спасибо за картинки, просто класс!!!Рада что ты снами, а заказы это же здорово!!!Работа нас стимулирует!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Dium* ,спасибо за тест, салон и фотик,прикольно!!!

----------


## Мишкина

*Это все КРЫМ... * 






*Знаменитое Ласточкино гнездо*

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Искренне ваша, Медведик Елена.


Леночка, всегда приятно слушать такие слова. И конечно спасибо за книгу....


> Я плачу о предстоящей разлуки с тобой.


не реви. заработаю бабусек, приеду в гости. Это же так просто. И к тебе, и в Новосибирск, и в Харьков, ив Одессу, а главное в КРЫМ,



> Это все КРЫМ...


Светлана, какая красота. Девочки, милые, даваёте поставим цель встретится в этом году. Не важно где, лишь бы увидеть вас всех и обнять. Я так счастлива иметь таких подруг. Ну и пусть, что вертуальные, зато души то самые настоящие.

И есть один вопросик. DIUM, девочка, что означает твой ник? Так и не смогла в инете про тебя нарыть

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Сегодня я вам расскажу о прекрасных девушках, которые, как лучики солнышка, хоть и появляются только днём, но солнечного тепла от них хватает на сутки. Мягкие, душевные, очень романтичные. У них прекрасный вкус.
Угадали о ком я?

*Тайна имени Светлана*Мишкина, Dium. Про Сильву писала ранее. Девочки, а кто ещё у нас Светланы? АУ!!!!!!

Это широко известное славянское имя означает свет,нежность,ясность.В наши дни оно не так популярно,как раньше,и тем не менее от этого оно не стало менее красивым,оно мелодично и нежно,как сам характер Светлан.
Именины Светланы отмечают 2 раза в году-26 февраля и 2 апреля.Так что можно сказать,что у Светлан 2 ангела-хранителя,которые спасают из от всяких бед и несчастий.
Есть у Светланы и камни-талисманы,котрые дают ей особую силу и способности.Это прежде всего сердолик,кроме того,этот камень притягивает к ней сердца поклонников.*Так что если Светлана страдает от недостатка последних,ей следует носить перстень с сердоликом*,тогда всё наладится.
Второй камень-талисман для Светлан-это опал,который дарует им удачу и успех во всех,даже самых рискованных делах.Если Светлана будет постоянно носить украшение с этим камнем,то у неё может усилится интуиция и даже появится способность предсказывать события.
И последний талисман Свет-это кошачий глаз,который,как ангел хранитель,отведёт беду от его обладателя.Если Светлана будет носить все 3 камня,то ей будет не страшна не одна неприятность.
Светланы обладают спокойным и гармоничным характером,их трудно вывести из себя.Они редко первыми вступают в разговор,но это не значит,что Светланы не общительны,просто они ждут наиболее подходящего момента.Они могут поддержать беседу,хотя с первого взгляда этого не скажешь.Светланы по природе очень скромны и иногда даже застеньчивы.Они обладают и умом,и сообразительностью,и юмором,но об этом,к сожалению,знают обычно только их близкие-всё по причине стеснительности Свет.
То,что Светланы обладают спокойным,ровным характером,совершенно не значит,что они не могут сердиться или обижаться.Напротив,обидеть Светлану очень легко,потому,что она крайне ранима.Но всё дело в том,что и обиду свою она выражает не шумно и истерично,как это могут сделать другие,а мило и спокойно.Она ничего не говорит,но при этом обидчику её становится невыносимо стыдно за свой поступок,и он всеми силами старается исправить положение и загладить вину.Но в этом нет никакой нужды,потому что Светланы очень быстро забывают о том,что их только что так сильно расстроило.Эта черта Свет просто бесценна.
Хотя они и спокойны по натуре,но это не значит,что они вялы и пассивны.Напротив,временами Светланы-просто образцы подвижности и энергичности.Они могут за очень короткий отрезок времени переделать почти все дела,скопившиеся у них за долгое время.Зато потом,когда всё будет завершено,Светы успокаиваются и размеренно живут дальше.И так до нового всплеска энергии.
Светлан очень трудно назвать душой компании,да Света к этому и не стремится,но вот в чём ей просто нет равных,так это в беседах.Достаточно прийти к ней в гости,чтобы почувствовать себя,как говорится,на седьмом небе от счастья.Все проблемы в её обществе просто расстворяются,становится спокойно и уютно.Светланы ненавязчивы,но в то же время умеют "разговорить" собеседника.Их умению слушать можно только позавидовать.Света никогда не перебьёт,не скажет грубости.Но тут кроется одно "но",так часто осложняющее ей жизнь,-Свете бывает *невыносимо трудно сказать "НЕТ!*",даже если это действительно необходимо.И поэтому им часто приходится делать то,чего они на самом деле не хотят.
Кроме этого,Светланам тяжело принимать решение,а точнее,делать тот или иной выбор.Они настолько долго думают,что в результате думать остаётся не над чем.Это происходит потому,что они пытаются взвесить абсолютно все "за" и "против" и принять единственное правильное решение.

Светланы в детстве очень любят сказки,и эта любовь расспространяется и на последующие годы.Они долгое время искрене верят,что где-то в дремучих лесах живёт Баба-Яга и Леший,что есть тридевятое царство.Потом,когда Светы всё-таки понимают,что сильно заблуждались,разочарованию их просто нет предела.
Этот идеализм Светлан проявится и в выборе друзей-они не станут общаться,а тем более дружить с кем попало.Подруга должна отвечать всем их требованиям,и если в чём-то она не соответствует,то лучше ей поискать кого-нибудь другого.Но если всё в порядке,то Светланы будут проявлять просто чудеса чудеса самопожертвования и дружелюбия и,что называется,последнее отдадут ради своей подруги или друга.Но справедливости ради нужно сказать,что подобного отношения,в свою очередь,требуют и от друзей.
*Трудно желать в качестве друга кого-то другого,кроме Светлан,ведь с ними любое горе становится меньше в два раза.*Если же придётся отправиться со Светланой в путешествие,то она позаботится обо всём-еде,белье,зубных щетках,не доверив эти многочисленные хлопоты никому.И не зря-Светланы умеют удовлетворить повседневные нужды близких лучше,чем кто другой.Они ни о чём не забудут-начиная с шерстяных носков и кончая аптечкой для оказания первой медицинской помощи.
Светланы любят точность во всём,они поразительно пунктуальны-они практически никогда не опаздывают и ждут этого же от окружающих.Сами они находятся в полной уверенности в том,что у них нет недостатков,и если Светлане намекнуть об их существовании,то она вполне искренне удивится.Ведь Светы просто уверены в том,что жить можно только так,как живут они сами.
Вообще,обладательницы этого имени очень сдержанны.От них трудно дождаться бешеного темперамента и бурного выражения эмоций .Они,даже если очень рады встрече с каким-нибудь человеком,никогда не будут прыгать от радости до потолка и трясти в порыве чувств своего знакомого.Скорее всего,эта радость будет выражена почти равнодушным или даже холодным "Привет!".Но это не значит,что Света при этом не будет испытывать никаких эмоций,просто она считает недопустимым их демонстрировать.
Светланы чрезвычайно жалостливы,поэтому когда кто-то просит у Светы взаймы,она обязательно даст необходимую сумму денег.Но при этом она предпчитает оговорить срок,когда будут возвращены занятые деньги.Обладая при этом повышенной тактичностью,Светлана никогда не будет требовать их раньше.
Света обожает защищать,оберегать беззащитных маленьких существ,поэтому в её доме обязательно есть мохнатый или пернатый питомец.Часто,увидев на улице бездомного или слабенького котёнка или щенка,она несёт его домой и выхаживает его до тех пор ,пока тот не почувствует себя отлично.И только после этого Света отдаст его в добрые руки или отпустит подросшего и окрепшего подопечного,прикармливая его в последствии.
И ещё одна особенность Светлан-их отменный вкус,он проявляется во всём,и прежде всего-в одежде.Она умеет так подобрать все составляющие элементы своего туалета,что окружающие не могут скрыть своего восхищения.Светланам трудно понять,как можно "так вырядиться",глядя на безвкусно одетых людей.
И если она полюбила,то будет бороться за своё счастье.Она прекрасно понимает,что ничего в жизни не даётся "просто так".И тот человек,за которого Светлана согласилась выйти замуж,никогда не пожалеет об этом,Ведь все Светы-просто идеальные жёны.Они сделают дом уютным,он будет просто сверкать чистотой,приготовят потрясающий ужин,Света будет старательно обхаживать своего мужа и детей.Поэтому Светланы практически никогда не знают,что такое "развод".
Нельзя сказать,что Светланы отличаются острым небывалым умом,особой сообразительностью,но это им совершенно не мешает хорошо учиться в школе.Они,как было отмечено выше,обладают потрясающей памятью,которая и позволяет им достигать определённых успехов в учёбе.
Светланы,многие из них отличаются потрясающей эрудицией.Они могут ответить на любой вопрос,ведь любознательности их просто нет предела.

Светланы обладают многими талантами,и если сумеют их раскрыть в себе и проявить,то могут стать самыми настоящими мастерами своего дела.Если Светлана поставит перед собой цель,она обязательно этого достигнет,каких бы трудов ей это ни стоило.Всё,за что бы ни взялась Света,обязательно будет выполненно на высшем уровне.
Так как обладательницы этого имени точны и пунктуальны,поэтому они могут реализовать себя в работе администратора или руководителя какого-либо отдела.У Свет совершенно не развито честолюбие,они не стремятся к "высшим эшелонам" власти,им вполне достаточно уверенности,что они хорошо выполняют свою работу. Светланы,обладая мягкостью характера и спокойствием,прекрасно ладят с детьми.
Если Светланы наделены музыкальными способностями,то это будут выступления всегда на высоком уровне,и примером тому может послужить современная поп звезда Светлана Лазарева.

*Светлые наши Светочки, это от нас ото всех вам подарочек...Всё, что связанно с вашим именем*



Светочки, светите всегда. А мы около вас грется будем!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Знаменитое Ласточкино гнездо


* дополняю...*
[IMG]http://*********ru/454359.jpg[/IMG]

*...и вид с него...*
[IMG]http://*********ru/451287.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/458455.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maxim4ik77

*Мишкина*,
 Классные фотки. сразу вспоминаю лето и тамадею, куда вы приехали с впечатлениями от Ялты. Молодцы! Павлуше - ПРИВЕТ!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*maxim4ik77*,
 У нас юноша. Привет. Что так редко заходишь? Ты собираешься кстати в Крым?

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*
*Ksana tenlark*,
 Привет, Ксюша. Как натроение? Спасибо за сочные фотки. Так сразу охота не море, лето, и солнце. ТОСКА...

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Dium*,
 Спасибо за тест ! :Ok:  :flower: 
Вот и я-




В прошлой жизни вы были женщиной 

Год рождения: 1850 

Страна рождения: Саудовская Аравия 

Краткое описание личности, которой вы были в прошлой жизни:
Личность с огненной энергией, проталкивающая, контролирующая. Вы были бы заведующим или ответственны даже если Ваша работа состояла в подметании пола. 

Занятие: Учитель детей, смотритель за молодняком в зоопарке, содержатель мелких животных, насекомых. 

Предназначение вашей нынешней жизни:
Существует невидимая связь между материальными и духовными сферами. Ваша задача искать, находить и использовать ту связь - единство в вашем мировоззрении и в Вашем отношении к окружающим
:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

*Ksana tenlark*,
 Шо вы делаете!!! Я тоже уже хочу в Ласточкино гнездо!!! Непременно туда поеду!... лет через 5:frown:

----------


## Медведик

сегодня была в сауне ...поплавала в бассейне ...получила наслаждение!!!!!!
уже засыпаю...
всем доброго вечера - а мне спокойной ночи!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> *Мишкина*,
>  Классные фотки. сразу вспоминаю лето и тамадею, куда вы приехали с впечатлениями от Ялты. Молодцы! Павлуше - ПРИВЕТ!


я еще там не была а уже под впечатлением. а сколько ехать до ялты от песчаного кто знает?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Как натроение? Спасибо за сочные фотки. Так сразу охота не море, лето, и солнце. ТОСКА...


Привет! Похвастаться совсем нечем :frown: заказов нет...и денег тоже. ТОСКА...





> Я тоже уже хочу в Ласточкино гнездо!!! Непременно туда поеду!... лет через 5


Вовка! Не програмируй себя на 5 лет отсрочки то Крыма! Повторяй: "Этим летом!!!"
Вот, смотри и настройся на лучшее! 
Вид с моря и с берега...

[IMG]http://*********ru/447209.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/434921.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

> Сайт ещё в разработке. Ведь невозможно его заполнить сразу, темболее что я пока не собираюсь рекламироваться. Где-то через месяц сайт будет полностью работать. Я его пока не афиширую.


Если сайт твой - там должен быть ТЫ !!! Главная ведь уже есть - а тебя там нету! :redface: Срочно переделать! :biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

> Привет! Похвастаться совсем нечем заказов нет...и денег тоже. ТОСКА...


*Ксана*, не унывать! МЫ же позитивщики!!!Все будет ок! Вспомни Курочки тост "И это пройдет!"

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ксана, не унывать! МЫ же позитивщики!!!Все будет ок! Вспомни Курочки тост "И это пройдет!"


Таня! Пройдёт, может быть, но не знаю когда. Но не идут, блинннн, деньги в руки! 
Я уж и так и этак...Даже жабу купила!  :Aga:   :Tu: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/402155m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Предназначение  не то что подходит, я этим ЖИВУ!!!

Ксюш, ты кого в Крым приглашала - Максима?!!! Он там ЖИВЁТ!!! :biggrin:

Ребята, заряд позитива получила: прихожу с работы, а малой (6 лет) с тренировки уставший, лежит на диване чуть живой и заявляет: "Я так устал, будто с *заказа приехал*!" (это я дома с мужем общаюсь, а он всё ловит...)

----------


## Колесо

> Ребята, заряд позитива получила: прихожу с работы, а малой (6 лет) с тренировки уставший, лежит на диване чуть живой и заявляет: "Я так устал, будто с заказа приехал!" (это я дома с мужем общаюсь, а он всё ловит...)


Да, они такие "перлы" выдают!!!Только записывай!:biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Но не идут, блинннн, деньги в руки!


Ксша, милая,* на* хоть *на* *первое время....*
[IMG][/IMG]

 А заказы будут. Потерпи чуток.



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Ксюш, ты кого в Крым приглашала - Максима?!!! Он там ЖИВЁТ!!!


Я и не знала. Тогда здорово...

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ксша, милая, на хоть на первое время....


Псиб...:frown:  :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> *tatiana-osinka*,
>  Предназначение  не то что подходит, я этим ЖИВУ!!!
> 
> Ксюш, ты кого в Крым приглашала - Максима?!!! Он там ЖИВЁТ!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Ребята, заряд позитива получила: прихожу с работы, а малой (6 лет) с тренировки уставший, лежит на диване чуть живой и заявляет: "Я так устал, будто с *заказа приехал*!" (это я дома с мужем общаюсь, а он всё ловит...)


Улыбнуло.:smile:
 занимаюсь нужным делом   пока  нас накрыл кризис, перебираю все в компе и навожу порядок во всех фотоархивах,видео.  сейчас еще парочку позитивчиков кину, правда у меня на одну тему. дети.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Ksana tenlark*,
 Ксюша, уже увидела. Прости. Опечатка в твоём имени.

Катюша, давай позитив....

----------


## Katjatja

[IMG]http://*********ru/431855.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Для тех кто на диете, вкусных снов.:smile: остальным сладких.:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/450287.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Привет всем, так складываются обстоятельства, что не могу быть с вами столько, сколько хочется. Но расскажу случай с заказа воскресного. День рождения девочки, 11 лет, относительно распальцованной, в гостях 3 барышни 10-летних. Всем своим видом демонстрируют взрослость. Задаю вопрос: "А как именинница проводит свободное время?"
-Ну, в "Асе" сидит, в "Контакте"...
-Да, говорю, а на "одноклассниках" только с 17 лет можно зарегиться, по-моему..

(стушевавшись) 
-Та в "Контакте" с 13, (и дальше бодро и с вызовом), но мы написали, что нам 22:biggrin:!

----------


## Мишкина

*Ksana tenlark*
Ксюша! А это все ТВОИ фотографии с Ласточкиного гнезда? Такие красивые....

----------


## Колесо

Девочки,спокойной ночи всем и приятных снов!У меня уже первый час ночи,глаза слипаются...Мои давно сопят...До завтра! Кофе опять без меня утром? Налейте и мне, прибегу с работы и хоть остывший попью...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброй ночи тем, кто только лег, и доброе утро тем, кто скоро проснется! Кому кофе в постель?

[IMG]http://*********ru/422625.jpg[/IMG]

С разноцветным сахарком волшебным!

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Только приехала с Юбилея, как соседка подбросила мне диски со свадьбы, на которой она была гостьей. Вела девочка наша, она давно этим занимается.
Люди! Жесть!!! Конкурсы:
- дружка ползет по спинам мужчин, чуть зубы себе не выбила.
-рюмка с водкой через штанины дружка (типа катания яиц)
-дружок на стуле, между ног банан...
-дружка на стуле, между ног мороженое...
Вот так развлекается простой народ! Всем весело! А мне как-то грустно...
Зато впервые увидела поцелуи на платочке,раньше только читала на форуме, но  - многим было трудно становиться и вставать. И очень твердо.
Увидела клипы Звезд эстрады. Из 7 нормальных было 2 -Кадышева и Моисеев. Давно себе уже думаю это сделать, вот посмотрела и, наверное, возьмусь.

----------


## Dium

Спрашивали?! отвечаю :)))
Ник *Dium* не случайный!!! Вообще, всегда и везде я регистрировалась как Diumovochka - ростом не вышла :))) (можете увидеть меня под таким ником на многих фотошоповских форумах). 
А пришла работать в фирму одну, так там у всех прозвища есть:))) Ну шеф мне дал  - Dium:)) еще спросил: "Ты не обижаешься?!" На что я ответила: " Супер.. а то я замучилась писать такой длинный логин Diumovochka". Вот такая история:)))
С тех пор я Dium. А ... еще была *Мыши*долгое время в аське:))) ну этот ник связан с   театром и первым выходом инет:))
Первая роль- Белая Мышь в спектакле "День рождение кота Леопольда" и тогда мы с подругой (она же Серая Мышь) вместе сидели в одной аське:))) 
Вообще, история ников очень интересная вещь:)))

----------


## чижик

> Вообще, всегда и везде я регистрировалась как Diumovochka - ростом не вышла


А какой у тебя рост, если не секрет? У меня - 1,58. Всю жизнь везде самая маленькая
( при том, что муж у меня 1,94 см, а сын - 1,96, Карикатура, а не семья! Хи-хи

----------


## Медведик

> Кому кофе в постель?


Ой как угадала)))) Утром проснулась (ещё не умылась) и читаю все новые посты... а тут кофеёккк в кровать!!!!!!!!!!! МММММ Спасибо Татьянка  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 36 минут*



> была Мыши долгое время в аське


а я в аське Рада...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

По поводу ников. Мне какой-то сайт предложил сам на выбор ник исходя из фамилии: Осадцива - осина, так постепенно от сайта к сайту я стала Т-О!

----------


## Медведик

*tatiana-osinka*,
Доброе утро Т-О)))

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Привет! А я все думала, кто заметит, что я проснулась? Как настроение?

----------


## Медведик

> Как настроение


хорошее)))) спасибо за утрений кофе)

----------


## Сильва

Доброе-доброе!!! [img]http://s4.******info/5855e2b2766e78d9d64cfe92a4350098.gif[/img]

----------


## Katjatja

всем доброе утро! с новым днем! чтоб обязательно в этот день вас что-то расмешило.улыбнуло или просто подняло настроение!
про ники.

Думаете Катятя это  я  так типо "соригинальничала"? лет 10 назад в одной тепленькой компании мы отбивали какие то речевки  именами. и была у нас упрямая девушка Люда. в итоге чтоб сломить ее упрямство ( е помню уже по какому поводу) стали скандировать. ЛЮда Да!  она нет! ЛюдаДА! Людада. под это дело   и мое имя переделали + ТЯТЯ это как бы язык у нас мумметролей был. а так как я была мумми-мама по образу то на все 100% это и прилипло. я даже в реальности отзывюсь.  а второй ник это АлисаТихая но это другая история! и еще один  ник скрытый и тайный это Альта (птица волшебная).
А прозвища были  у кого-то в детстве? какие и почему?

----------


## Сильва

Катюш, привет, немножко отойду от темы, но потом вернусь!!!:biggrin:
Нашла тосты, может, кто не знает...

Вариант: У одного царя была капризная дочь. Однажды молодая царевна подходит к царю и говорит: - Отец! Эту ночь я хочу провести со Степаном Разиным. - В своем ли ты уме, дочь? - отвечает царь. - Он умер давно. - А я хочу и все! - сказала капризная дочь и топнула ножкой.  Делать нечего. Вызывает царь актера. - Изобрази-ка моей дочке Степана Разина. Совсем с ума сошла! Дело холопье. Изобразил актер Степана Разина. Во вторую ночь - Емельяна Пугачева, в третью - Петра I. И вот на четвертый день царевна говорит царю: - Отец, ты не думай, что я дурочка. Я знаю, что всех этих людей изображал актер. Хочу с актером. Пусть он никого не изображает, а будет самим собой. Царь вызывает актера. - Дружок, а теперь побудь самим собой.  Актер - на колени: - Hе вели казнить, но самого себя я не смогу. Я - импотент с детства. Так выпьем же за великую силу искусства!

Вариант: Познакомилась девушка со студентом театpального вуза, и чеpез некотоpое вpемя обpатилась к нему с пpосьбой: "Доpогой, пеpеспи со мной как Ален-Делон." Он пеpеспал, ей понpавилось и на следующий день она захотела пеpеспать как с Жаном Полем Бельмондо - ей опять понpавилось. И следующая ночь была с Ив Монтаном... так пpодолжалось неделю. Hаконец она попpосила чтоб он был самим собой, на что бедный студент ответил: "К сожалению, это невозможно, доpогая - я импотент!" Так выпьем же за систему Станиславского

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Katjatja*,
А вот прозвищ у меня не было никогда. в школе уважали, восхищались (это я потом узнала, лет через 15).
А во времена учительствования дети звали, которые постарше, -Наша Татьяна.
Это я несколько раз сама услышала случайно. Хотя у многих учителей кликухи были.

*Добавлено через 40 секунд*
*Сильва*,
Тосты хоть и знакомые, но все равно супер!!!

----------


## Сильва

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Я тоже их знала, но увидела - и улыбнулась. С утра - и про мужчин...:tongue:

*Katjatja*,
 Ой, про мои прозвища не буду... Я с детства пионерка-активистка, списывать не давала, в кругу сверстников-школьников пользовалась уважением, плавно переходящим в тихую ненависть, поэтому прозвища лучше не вспоминать... :biggrin:
А позже, когда работать пришла, среди коллег - Светочка или Светик [img]http://s2.******info/661e7ecf1431de802727c17a0f9403d2.gif[/img]

----------


## Ольвия

всем привет!!!!  Недавно узнала, что меня дети называют Констанция... (это потому что я Ольга Константиновна)  Мне даже приятно... Во всяком случае, ничего обидного....:smile:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Сильва*,
А как называют дети? Признавайся!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Сообщение от Ksana tenlark  
> Позитив ... или территория Добра)) 
> 
> Ночь или день, я мечтаю о встрече
> С вами, друзья! Здесь всегда Добрый вечер,
> Доброе утро, иль Радостный полдень.
> Здесь мне помогут желанья исполнить.
> Всюду цветы и картины приятные:
> Крыма просторы невероятные,
> ...





> Подумаю и доработаю!


*Katjatja*,
Вот...Думала, правда, долго...т. к. "художественный замысел", конечно "порушен" :biggrin:
...и получилось...(вместо прежнего окончания после слов)

"Свет" и "Добро", "Красота" и "Любовь"-

Пишем слова золотые. И вновь
поддержку и помощь в жизни реальной
От друга получим на виртуальной
Добра территории. Здесь всё красиво!
И нас вдохновляет СТРАНА ПОЗИТИВА!






> Ксюша! А это все ТВОИ фотографии с Ласточкиного гнезда?


Светочка, МОИ! Спасибо за оценку!  :flower:  Крым это сказка! Да ещё, когда отдыхаешь в одиночестве...:rolleyes:  Ничего не отвлекает. Каждый день путешествовала по морю и по суше, пыталась запечатлеть хотя бы частично великолепие этого райского места. Да и со мной мой "Никон", мой верный друг! Вот фота,( в профиле такая же)-это автопортрет через зеркало с верным другом!

[IMG]http://*********ru/457445m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> автопортрет через зеркало с верным другом!


 :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Так выпьем же за великую силу искусства!


:biggrin: :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> всем привет!!!!


Привет Ольчик)))) Вот и ты к на пишла :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*чижик*,
Ой, и Лена с нами :smile:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
А меня часто Солнышко, Кнопка ..а ещё Леляка называли

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Медведик*,
*Леночка, привет! Спасибо!*
Ой, а здесь про НИКи...Хочу внести свою лепту. Копирую пост из другой темы.

_"...Что касается меня, то чтобы не вводить народ в заблуждение, поясню. Мы когда с дочкой ник придумывали, то Ксана, это понятно, меня так называли в одном коллективе, где работала. Но такой ник на форуме был занят, и первое, что пришло в голову это мой основной инструмент. Тенларк, "р" и "л" поменялись местами как-то сразу, а то получилось-бы что-то неудобопроизносимое, и читаем наоборот, кларнет получается. А на саксе, могу, конечно, но не фанатею..."_

[IMG]http://*********ru/435941.jpg[/IMG]
*Ещё один верный друг! Кормилец!*

----------


## Медведик

> Ещё один верный друг! Кормилец!


Ксана - ты счастливая женщина - столько друзей..да ещё и верных!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

в детстве было прозвище. " Кис-кис ".английский не причем.  конфеты такие были.

Ксана  тебе и гимну респект! :Ok:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Лена! Интерьер*  :Ok: 

А что это? :eek:

[IMG]http://*********ru/445159m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## manja

Привет всем .....
Что то с утра сидела и доделывала музыкальное сопровождение к праздника дня святого валентина.... и услышав интсрументал  на песню Ротару..... "И полетим.....загрустила....... и вдруг звонок... Пришел почтальон.... и принес маленький пакетик посылочку  от пары, у которой я вела свадьбу....они пишут что скоро день валентина и желают оставаться мне всегда веселой, с позитивной и доброй энергией.... такой какой они меня знают.... и видели на свадьбе.....  
Я прочитала это и задумалась.... Думаю музыка сыграла свою роль в этом деле.... Я подошла к зеркалу.... Да меня видят..веселой и с позитивной энергией....сумевшей затрагивать души... добротой....
И что я вижу в зеркале?... Нет, сейчас это не   я... Это человек, выглядящий так, как хотят этого окружающие...А как я хочу выглядеть? 
я считаю не всегда человек в зеркале хочет видеть себя как он есть......мы хотим выглядеть как уверенная в себе личность, горда собой и высоко с поднятой головой.........
и если каждое утро смотреть на себя в таком образе это и будет твое настоящее лицо....это будешь ТЫ......преодолевшая боль, страдания и разлуку, поднятая с колень, уверена в себе, и не жалевшая о прошлом........а просто сумевшая его стереть .......
и с тайным желанием дарить всем людям, которые запутались в череде проблем.... позитивную энергию, заставить их задуматься о том, что 
иногда такое простое движение.... осторожно взять руку любимого человека в свою._и держать... ее... запоминая это тепло.... и чувствовать как оно медледленно движется к сердцу заполняя его... 
моржет стать для каждого самым удивительным волшебным моментом...
Повторяйте и запоминайте..... Запоминайте и снова повторяйте....
Спасибо Алене и Артуру жениху и невесте, которые запомнили меня такой....за этот маленькое  размышление...
Хорошо что они не видят меня... сегодня.... потому что сегодня мне надо искать себя .... где то там глубоко в тайнах этого зеркала...
А найдя снова выйти в круг гостей с микрофоном в руке... и сказать глядя в глаза тех, кто делает первые шаги в стране любви и счастья ....
Ну что же вы.... смелее... родные мои...Делайте этот шаг и запоминайте ....Запоминайте этот первый шаг не так , как вы его сделали, а что при этом почувствовали.... И постарайтест запомнить как чуть колени не подогнулись от этих чувств, как закружилась голова от счастья... как заволновалось сердечко... а что будет? Что будет если я сделаю второй шаг.... А второй шаг .... будет увереннее... и потому к нему будет и больше требований.... Требований.... которые предъявит к вам жизнь.....

. *А чего хочешь ты? . А ты ответь. Возьми в руки микрофон..... Стань самой собой. Ведь себя не только в зеркале приятнее видеть, но и  в глазах людей.....*

*А вот это ссылка на инструментал на тему песни" мы полетим......
Включите его и подойдите к зеркалу...найдите себя.... 
А если не найдете... то знайте этот миг обязательно придет...* 
http://webfile.ru/2624355

----------


## ПУХОВА

Угощаю кофе с ПАААзитивным сахарком-

к нему-мармеладик ПААзитивный-

А кто суши любит к обеду-пожалуйста, Суши-ПААзитивчики-

Приятного АППетита !!!!:smile: :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> А что это?


Это в детской сетка для игрушек. Пол комнаты такими обоями обклеено, а половина (дочкина) нежно-розовыми.

----------


## Колесо

> А прозвища были у кого-то в детстве? какие и почему?


*Катюшка,* у меня было прозвище -" Шачка-пачка-Беломорканал!"Правда называли меня так очень редко и только в садике.Почему Шачка?,а это моя девичья фамилия - Шадчнева!Ну а Беломор канал(ни лень им было выговаривать),наверное, крутые папироски!!!

----------


## Медведик

*manja*,
Выразить словами - насколько тронули меня эти  слова - не смогу. Вот то что я почувствовала - читая их:

----------


## Katjatja

> Пришел почтальон.... и принес маленький пакетик посылочку  от пары, у которой я вела свадьбу....они пишут что скоро день валентина и желают оставаться мне всегда веселой, с позитивной и доброй энергией.... такой какой они меня знают.... и видели на свадьбе.....  
> Я прочитала это и задумалась.... Думаю музыка сыграла свою роль в этом деле.... Я подошла к зеркалу.... Да меня видят..веселой и с позитивной энергией....сумевшей затрагивать души... добротой....
> И что я вижу в зеркале?... Нет, сейчас это не   я... Это человек, выглядящий так, как хотят этого окружающие...А как я хочу выглядеть? 
> я считаю не всегда человек в зеркале хочет видеть себя как он есть......мы хотим выглядеть как уверенная в себе личность, горда собой и высоко с поднятой головой.........


Манечка! ты такое чудо! это чувствуется даже через виртуальность. ты такая какая ты есть . веселая.грустная.беспечная.практичная.отзывчивая но самое яркое качесто это ЭМОЦИОНАЛЬНАЯ.

душа не может существовать все время на грани оголенности, веселости. то что  периодически человек теряет себя .может быть даже веру в свои силы это как ни странно очень хорошо. это обязательно надо. творческий.умный человек живет в поиске ответов или  в поисках себя лично.а те кто ничего уже не ищут это.... это просто ДРУГИЕ люди.

и нужен этот поиск именно для того чтоб раскрыть потенциальные  душевные силы человека. открыть  нового самого себя.
мы прячемся при появлении чегото нового.ситуации.события. непонятных эмоций.прячемся потому что мы ТЕ старые  не можем  правильно или в согласии с собой войти в эту новую ситуацию.

чувствовать себя потерянной болезненно. ложась спать поброди в лабиринтах своего я, найди СЕБЯ маленькую девочку. попробуй подойти к ней поговорить. поддержать  за руку, бывает мы других защищаем лучше чем сами себя. защити ЕЕ. это ЕЙ страшно.ей тоскливо.  А ТЫ сильная! да впечатлительная! а кто сказал что это слабость? без твоих эмоций твои мероприятия проходили бы совсем по другому. ты вкладываешься всей душой в работу! 

ты в зерале не смотри на себя оболочку. ты смотри в глаза. подойди близко близко к зеркалу . а потом понемногу отходи от зеркала чтобы постепенно видеть лицо и попытайся улыбнуться хотя бы кончиками губ.
вот увидишь глаза тоже улыбнуться.

у тебя все получиться! плохое пройдет! а придет лучшее  и очень скоро! :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

> Светочка, МОИ! Спасибо за оценку!  Крым это сказка! Да ещё, когда отдыхаешь в одиночестве...:rolleyes:  Ничего не отвлекает. Каждый день путешествовала по морю и по суше, пыталась запечатлеть хотя бы частично великолепие этого райского места.


А я вам еще свои покажу, конечно, мы не такие профи, как Оксана, но... зато сами....:biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

Девочки,а колесо я потому что я Колесникова.Мы с семьей всегда смеемся: сначала нас было два колеса(мы с мужем) - велосипед,потом стало три колеса - мотоцикл(а у нас и был урал,с люлькой)А теперь мы все четыре колеса!Мои колесики - мои дочурки!

----------


## Мишкина

> Девочки,а колесо я потому что я Колесникова.Мы с семьей всегда смеемся: сначала нас было два колеса(мы с мужем) - велосипед,потом стало три колеса - мотоцикл(а у нас и был урал,с люлькой)А теперь мы все четыре колеса!Мои колесики - мои дочурки!


УУУУУУУУУУУУ... Да вы теперь, как есть иномарка крутая....:biggrin: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> Девочки,а колесо я потому что я Колесникова.Мы с семьей всегда смеемся: сначала нас было два колеса(мы с мужем) - велосипед,потом стало три колеса - мотоцикл(а у нас и был урал,с люлькой)А теперь мы все четыре колеса!Мои колесики - мои дочурки!


Забавно  девичья фамилия моей лучшей подруги.

про Крым я так поняла. раз тему про поездку все никак не создадут, мы тут стихийно сами организовались  и мечтаем?

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Манечка! ты такое чудо! это чувствуется даже через виртуальность. ты такая какая ты есть . веселая.грустная.беспечная.практичная.отзывчивая но самое яркое качесто это ЭМОЦИОНАЛЬНАЯ.
> 
> душа не может существовать все время на грани оголенности, веселости. то что периодически человек теряет себя .может быть даже веру в свои силы это как нистранно очень хорошо. это обязательно надо. творческий.умный человек живет в поиске ответов или в поисках себя лично.а те кто ничего уже не ищут это.... это просто ДРУГИЕ люди.
> 
> и нужен этот поиск именно для того чтоб раскрыть потенциальные душевные силы человека. открыть нового самого себя.
> мы прячемся при появлении чегото нового.ситуации.союытия. непонятных эмоций.прячемся потому что мы ТЕ старые не можем правильно или с согласии с собой войти в эту новую ситуацию.


Здравствуйте, милые мои девочки. Ка же мне сейчас приятно читать ваши посты, где наконец видно, какие вы на самом деле люди. Вдумчивые. Доброжелательные, а главное МЫСЛЯЩИЕ.
Конечно, Манечка, всё у людей во круг хорошоне бывает. Иногда так хочется выйти на улицу и в голос кричать, но... Так уж какноны жизни устроены. То недьзя, это не моги, туда не пойди. Вот и сидим иногда, да что иногда, часто сами со своими тараканами и пытаемся карабкаться.
Но когда вдруг понимаешь, что вокруг мир устроен одинаково. У всех почти одно и то же в домах, за исключением силы амплитуды, когда понимаешь, что не один то со своими тараканами, а вон сколько поддержки вокруг (от вас офигительный заряд энергии, тепла и добра), от друзей и родных.
Когда чувствуешь силы встать и идти, и не смотря ни на что быть счастливой при этом - вот тогда и понимаешь нашего Создателя, что всё он делает к лучшему.

А самый лучший способ найти себя и помочь себе - это (проверенно временем) помочь другому человеку.

Девочки, и ещё, вот Лена Медведик очень много писала глав из книги. Читаем, сами знаете, как. По диагонали. Что глаз зацепило, останавливаемся подробнее. Так вот меня зацепило там: *Я самая....................*.
Я вдруг правда поняла, что на земле я такая одна. Со своими плюсами, минусами, комплексами и характером. Но Я единственная в своём роде. А как же здорово ощущать это, что тогда если я такой эк5земпляр, почему так отношусь к себе? Гляжу в зеркало часто с недовольным видом. Фигуру свою осуждаю. Рост ( тут у меня совсем проблемы 150 см) всегда хотела увеличить и . т . д

А теперь уже больше месяца я полюбила себя в себе. Да я такая. И со мной останутся рядом только те, кому подходит моя душевная гармония. Остальные просто отпадут. И как только я это поняла, жизнь вдруг наполнилась радужными красками. Мне перестали снится кошмары. Я перестала впадать в депрессию И даже безработный январь не ввёл меня в ступор. 
Положитесь на Создателя и всё вам будет, только не так, как задумали вы, а так, как лучше будет для ВАС.

Девчонки, солнышки. Хочу делиться всегда с вами этой фразой.
Да будет Мир в ваших домах. Так дай вам БОГ!!!!

Лена, Маня, Катя, Света, Таня, Юля, Ева, Лиля, Ксана, Люда, Марина, Ира, - вы единственные в своём роде. Любите себя, а вас мы уже такими, как есть *ЛЮБИМ!*

И не бойтесь чаще признаваться своим родным и близким людям в любви. Жизнь скоротечна, можем опоздать.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> про Крым я так поняла. раз тему про поездку все никак не создадут, мы тут стихийно сами организовались и мечтаем?


:smile:*Katjatja*,
 Катюша, тема есть. Называется МЕСТО ВСТРЕЧИ ИЗМЕНИТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ 2.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> А я вам еще свои покажу, конечно, мы не такие профи, как Оксана, но... зато сами....


  с усами...:biggrin:

Я профи? :biggrin: Скажешь тоже! 
Света! Отличные фото   :Ok:  А фот у вас какой марки?
Вот некоторые с Ай-Петри...А вы были?

----------


## Katjatja

> Вот и сидим иногда, да что иногда, часто сами со своими тараканами и пытаемся карабкаться.
> Но когда вдруг понимаешь, что вокруг мир устроен одинаково. У всех почти одно и то же в домах, за исключением силы амплитуды, когда понимаешь, что не один то со своими тараканами, а вон сколько поддержки вокруг (от вас офигительный заряд энергии, тепла и добра), от друзей и родных.
> :


  вывод. хватит дорогие мои сырость разводить и насекомых.   собираем всех своих тараканов в дружный общий отряд и айда жизнь штурмовать! а пока глупые таракканы понеслись на штурм . спокойно открываем дверцу что  совсем рядом и выходим из депрессии:   здравствуй февраль.последний зимний месяц. здравствуй приближающаяся весна, здравствуйте мои любимые родные , соседи, животные и, наконец, здравствуй, я!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Блинннн, девчонки, случайно нажала, а фотки не вставила, сорри! Исправляюсь...
Итак...    *Ай Петри*

[IMG]http://*********ru/449275.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/450299.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

> :smile:*Katjatja*,
>  Катюша, тема есть. Называется МЕСТО ВСТРЕЧИ ИЗМЕНИТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ 2.


,
Ксень ты опять спуталась это тамадейка. харьков и на май еще Одесса. нет еще темы про Крым 2009 года

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> и, наконец, здравствуй, я!


Ой, привет дорогая!!!!!!!!
Глянь. Я тут впервые может в жизни философией занялась, а ты всех моих козявочек спугнула. На фронт отправила. И как я теперь, и что? Уууууууууууууууууууу.
Пойду тогда опять напьюсь.

Ой, Катюх, а если они ( тараканы) со штурма пленных приведут? Что делать то буду?Давай, раз уж отправила всех на войну, подумай, чтоб не вернулся никто.

Девчата, а голова то без таракашечек такая ЧИСТАЯ. 
УРА!!!!!!



*Кстати, а не пора ли нам подкрепиться?*  Угощаю. Одна на всех и все быстренько ко мне в гости на сосиску.

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*
*Ksana tenlark*,
 Какие красивые фото. Ты где нибудь их выставляешь? Кроме, как у нас в теме?

----------


## Медведик

> Лена, Маня, Катя, Света, Таня, Юля, Ева, Лиля, Ксана, Люда, Марина, Ира, - вы единственные в своём роде.


Но есть в каждом из нас тот лучик СВЕТА...который тянется к себе подобным. Вот мы и притянулись - чтобы быть сильнее (как  притче про веник). И с каждым днём жителей территории Добра всё больше. Потому что мы хотим быть лучше, не боимся обнажать душу, пытаемся подержать друг-друга в период уныния - и вноь воспряв духом говорим - Я ОПТИМИСТ!!!!! ВСЁ ХОРОШО!
Tема создана 04.02.09 - и уже 7,917 просмотров - эти цифры говорят о многом. значит нужна нам территория света и добра без критики и негатива.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксень ты опять спуталась это тамадейка. харьков и на май еще Одесса. нет еще темы про Крым 2009 года


Почему опять?
И я не спутала. Тама по поводу всех встреч на этот год общаются. Например пост 9 от Людочки Пуховой....Хочу в Крым.......
Ну да ладно. Будем ждать от Ильича именно темы про КРЫМ. И туда все Ксанины фотки забаним. Пусть все смотрят на такую красоту. Ксюша, не против?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Ай Петри*

[IMG]http://*********ru/413435.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://*********ru/417531.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/410363.jpg[/IMG]

Моя физиономия... И я там была.

----------


## ПУХОВА

Стучу по ПАЗитивным клавишам



Пишу музыку  ПАзитивными нотами



Одеваюсь тоже позитивно-


Кушаю нежную ПААзитивную пищу -


:smile:

----------


## Медведик

> Угощаю.


спасибо))) вкууусненько

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Люда, спой нам..... ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> спасибо))) вкууусненько


Накушалась, моя радость? Тогда ждём всех девчушек и будем петь.
Людочка, запевай, а мы тут подмурлыкаем.

----------


## Колесо

> УУУУУУУУУУУУ... Да вы теперь, как есть иномарка крутая....


*Светик*,спасибо,если бы...У нас простая,но любимая десятока!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Прикольный вопросик?

*

А вы чем?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Колесо*,
 привет, колёсико. Сосисочки откушай и готовься. Сейчас петь может будем

----------


## Колесо

> А теперь уже больше месяца я полюбила себя в себе. Да я такая. И со мной останутся рядом только те, кому подходит моя душевная гармония. Остальные просто отпадут. И как только я это поняла, жизнь вдруг наполнилась радужными красками. Мне перестали снится кошмары. Я перестала впадать в депрессию И даже безработный январь не ввёл меня в ступор.
> Положитесь на Создателя и всё вам будет, только не так, как задумали вы, а так, как лучше будет для ВАС.
> 
> Девчонки, солнышки. Хочу делиться всегда с вами этой фразой.
> Да будет Мир в ваших домах. Так дай вам БОГ!!!!
> 
> Лена, Маня, Катя, Света, Таня, Юля, Ева, Лиля, Ксана, Люда, Марина, Ира, - вы единственные в своём роде. Любите себя, а вас мы уже такими, как есть ЛЮБИМ!
> 
> И не бойтесь чаще признаваться своим родным и близким людям в любви. Жизнь скоротечна, можем опоздать.


*Ксюша,*спасибо тебе за эти добрые слова! Сколько читаю твои посты,создается ощущение что знаю тебя сто лет! Через твои слова льется с экрана теплый свет и доброта,причем не к отдельным обитателям форума,а ко всем! Это тебе  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Пусть все смотрят на такую красоту. Ксюша, не против?


Я за!  :Ok:  Буду только рада!

Вид с* Ай Петри*

[IMG]http://*********ru/407291.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/397051.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

> Ой, Катюх, а если они ( тараканы) со штурма пленных приведут? Что делать то буду?Давай, раз уж отправила всех на войну, подумай, чтоб не вернулся никто.



я валяюсь kuku   не смеюсь, а громко и неприлично ржу:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

> Колесо,
> привет, колёсико. Сосисочки откушай и готовься. Сейчас петь может будем


Сосисочки?* Ксюшка,* ты дразнишься?Я же на диете! А вот петь - я за!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> Например пост 9 от Людочки Пуховой....Хочу в Крым.......


  у нас периодически везде тема Крым:smile:. а потом все вспоминают Ильича добрым словом. что когда он выступит в роли создателя, тады и ...:smile:  
Ильич, ну что день восьмой? да будет тамадея 2009!  и все поняли что это хорошо и пошли покупать билеты

----------


## Колесо

Эх,ни поесть,ни попить,ни попеть...Убегаю! До связи!

----------


## Katjatja

> Эх,ни поесть,ни попить,ни попеть...Убегаю! До связи!


за то спорт!

----------


## Медведик

> Убегаю! До связи!


удачи!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Лена, Маня, Катя, Света, Таня, Юля, Ева, Лиля, Ксана, Люда, Марина, Ира, - вы единственные в своём роде. Любите себя, а вас мы уже такими, как есть ЛЮБИМ!


Ксюш, спасибо. Не знаю как другие, но *Я* правда себя обожаю, аж самой иногда страшно  :biggrin: ужасная эгоистка...И у меня это давно...:rolleyes: 


[IMG]http://*********ru/440058.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Я правда себя обожаю


 :Ok:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюша,спасибо тебе за эти добрые слова! Сколько читаю твои посты,создается ощущение что знаю тебя сто лет! Через твои слова льется с экрана теплый свет и доброта,причем не к отдельным обитателям форума,а ко всем! Это тебе


Спасибо, Танюша. 




> Ксюшка, ты дразнишься?Я же на диете!


Сосиски диетические. при чём одна на всех.




> я валяюсь


Это я от страха валяюсь, а ты думай, что с пленными делать будем? а то тебе на мыло буду их пересылать.

а может производство откроем по утилизации тараканов? Вообщем посмеялась, а теперь мыслительный процесс включай.

----------


## manja

Спасибо за добрые слова в мой адрес.... Но это была не печаль, а возможность разглядеть себя.... 
И понять, что так прекрасно все таки, что я имею возможность дарить людям добрые и счастливые минутки.... Что это дает мне моя профессия... и мое призвание... И мне вдруг захотелось вам всем мои дорогие ведущие праздников  пподарить на счастье падающую звездочку.... загадайте свое желание и оно исполнится.....
Ведь мне кажется, что где-то далеко живет маленький тихий человек, который собирает все печальные слезы, и делает из них звезды, и вешает на небо. И когда исчезает причина печали, звезда падает, чтобы кто-то, там, на земле, мог загадать счастливое желание...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> но Я правда себя обожаю


так ведь это ЗДОРОВО






> Эх,ни поесть,ни попить,ни попеть...Убегаю!


Удачного пути и лёгкой дороги..


прости, дорогая, но другого бегающего колеса я не нашла.

----------


## Медведик

> пподарить на счастье падающую звездочку.... загадайте свое желание и оно исполнится.....


[img]http://s15.******info/421e063ed586c45e4da07620ee77a1d6.gif[/img]
спасибо)))

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Спасибо за добрые слова в мой адрес.... Но это была не печаль, а возможность разглядеть себя....
> И понять, что так прекрасно все таки, что я имею возможность дарить людям добрые и счастливые минутки.... Что это дает мне моя профессия... и мое призвание... И мне вдруг захотелось вам всем мои дорогие ведущие праздников пподарить на счастье падающую звездочку.... загадайте свое желание и оно исполнится.....
> Ведь мне кажется, что где-то далеко живет маленький тихий человек, который собирает все печальные слезы, и делает из них звезды, и вешает на небо. И когда исчезает причина печали, звезда падает, чтобы кто-то, там, на земле, мог загадать счастливое желание...


Манечка, я загадала....
Девочки, пусть на всех звёздочек хватит

----------


## Медведик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюш - ты нас всех заставляешь улыбаться)))
[img]http://s14.******info/9eb85cb2f351d2aac64db5dd98d31f8c.gif[/img]
спасибо)

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Верните СПАСИБУ!!!

----------


## manja

Я однажды нашла в одной книге вот такую арифметику, а вернее сказать статистику .....
Вот прочитайте.... все таки интересная статистика...
Хотя не в моем правиле считать слезы.... Я бы наверное лучше посчитала бы сколько раз сегодня я возвращалась в мыслях к моему следующему празднику:biggrin:

А знаешь ли ты, сколько слёз влезает в чайную ложечку....27. Я подсчитал, когда находился в депрессии. Мне стало любопытно и я подумал, что это своего рода художественный проект. Мне хотелось куда-то двигаться, а не просто плакать. Поэтому я стал плакать в ложку и считать капли. 127. Обязательно запиши себе на память. 127.

----------


## Медведик

[img]http://s10.******info/12a8a4384fe92de1afbe074539e0f008.gif[/img]
[img]http://s10.******info/05231c66c4c321aa4c42d80df0f1b9ae.gif[/img]
[img]http://s10.******info/f56ce1663b60ba4a29faece37341acba.gif[/img]
КРЫМ!!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Я бы наверное лучше посчитала бы сколько раз сегодня я возвращалась в мыслях к моему следующему празднику


[img]http://s2.******info/341c989da7afb517c32a2cd70d5b6ac3.gif[/img]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Медведик*,
 Ты права, леночка. Мы ещё не танцевали тутА. (Хотя и не пели, но думали_, а вот буги вуги не водили.
Предлагаю вечером устроить зажигательную дискотеку.


Кто за, прошу включить свои скайпы, или на крайний случай включить радио. Подвигаем нашими позитивными :Jopa: ?

Ди джеить возьмём мужчин?


*а ексли они откажутся, то у нас и свой местныйц есть. Катюша, только что-то музыка у тебя в наушниках лиричная. Ну ка порви тут всех музоном....*


*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*manja*,
 Интересненькая арифметика. 
А может лучше посчитаем наши позитивные мысли? Сколько их поместится в нашу голову и сердце в течении всеё жизни?



*Медведик* включи скайп

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
Прикольно. Тусуюсь тут одна. АУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ!!!!
А вокруг тишина.


*Добавлено через 36 минут*
Ой, смотрите. Сама только заметила. Я гермофродитом стала... Всё из за вас. заставили скучать тут. Вот и получайте меня такую.
Всё. Тоже пошла спортом заниматься. Убегаю
До вечера

----------


## Колесо

> за то спорт!


Спорт...От плиты к раковине,готовила ужин,всех накормила,а сама :tongue:(это я облизываюсь!)




> Сосиски диетические. при чём одна на всех.


:biggrin:Спасибо! 



> Спасибо за добрые слова в мой адрес.... Но это была не печаль, а возможность разглядеть себя....
> И понять, что так прекрасно все таки, что я имею возможность дарить людям добрые и счастливые минутки.... Что это дает мне моя профессия... и мое призвание...


*manja*, я живу в небольшом населенном пункте и веду праздники всего одни год, но сколько за этот год я узнала прекрасных людей. Теперь когда я иду по улице, и встречаюсь с ними, так приятно видеть их улыбки, слышать их новости и разговаривать с ними как с родными
людьми! Многие поздравили меня с проф. праздником- днем учителя,было приятно,что вспомнили...



> прости, дорогая, но другого бегающего колеса я не нашла.


А вот это колесико, очень даже ничего! Я себе тоже нравлюююююсь!

----------


## Медведик

> Медведик включи скайп


ой Ксюш - я отходила...что-то у меня дни суматошные...многое сделать надо)) Захожу иногда и перечитываю)

*Добавлено через 1 час 43 минуты*
всем доброй ночи ....

----------


## julia2222

Добрый вечерочек всем дружелюбным и доброжелательным жителям территории добра! :flower: 



> Ой, а здесь про НИКи...Хочу внести свою лепту


И я хочу рассказать свою историю.:smile:  Дело в том, что я в реальной жизни - бухгалтер :Aga: , и когда выбирала НИК, ничего, кроме цифр в голову не пришло.:rolleyes: А почему именно 2222, и сама не знаю, наверное, подсознательно я захотела, чтобы всё у меня двоилось:biggrin:, а ведь на самом деле, всё так и есть: работаю на 2-х фирмах :Oj: , соответственно, имею две зарплаты :Ok: , и праздников  :flower:  в 2 раза больше, так как провожу на каждом предприятии отдельно, и подарки и благодарности от моих дорогих сотрудников - всегда в двойном размере:

----------


## julia2222

*Ксения Высоцкая*, :flower: 
Ксюша, я хочу сделать тебе приятный сюрприз от нас всех. Я знаю, что ты любишь орхидеи, прими, пожалуйста, эти цветы в благодарность за твои добрые и искренние сообщения. Это цветы настоящие, фотографировала у друзей:



А так как Ты рождена 16 января, то твоё дерево Вяз:

Наш щедрый, добрый, славный Вяз,
Отблагодарить хотим мы Вас!
Не знают руки Ваши скуки,
Без спешки чудеса творят.
И скольких Вы спасли от скуки,
Вдруг выдав юмора заряд;
Увлечь смогли, зажечь желаньем
Творить, поверив вновь в себя.
При Вашем действенном старанье
Уж многих жизнь ввысь подняла.
Спасибо Вам за всё. И верим -
Успехи не покинут Вяз,
А юмор Ваш откроет двери,
Куда б ни поманило Вас. :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюша, мне очень хочется сделать тебе приятный сюрприз от нас всех. Я знаю, что ты любишь орхидеи, прими, пожалуйста, эти цветы в благодарность за твои добрые и искренние сообщения. Это цветы настоящие, фотографировала у друзей:


Юля, так бешенно приятно и неожиданно, и *неловко*. 
 Ты написала так, что вогнала меня в краску. А последний раз я краснела, когда красила красной краской пол 3 года назад.
Юлечка, ну так приятно, до офигенения. Откуда знаешь про мои любимые цветы?
Спасибо ещё раз. :flower:  :Oj: :





> (это я облизываюсь!)


Нет. Это ты нам язык показываешь, что на диете сидишь, а мы кушаем и кушаем и кушаем и кушаем и к у ш а е м.....



*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Продолжаю знакомить вас друг с другом по средству ваших имён.
Сейчас расскажу о миловидной девушке с редким именем. Как стремительна она взлетела на нашем форуме ввысь. Яркая звёздочка, неординарная личность, готовая бежать на помощь как только услышит просьбы людей. 

*Что означает имя ЕВА?*

Характер (? ): 95%
Излучение (? ): 97%
Вибрация (? ): 120 000 колеб./с
Цвет (? ): голубой.
Основные черты: воля - восприимчивость - нравственность - активность.
Тип: женщины по имени Ева - холерики с нелегким характером. Это разумные, трудолюбивые женщины, несколько хмурые, завистливые, но обладают огромными запасами любви и нежности.
Психика: интроверты - склонны замыкаться в себе и не всегда обнаруживают свои мысли и чувства. Скрытны. Весьма самоуверенны .
Воля: очень сильная, не оставляющая места эгоизму. Их тотемом является лилия - символ красоты и отзывчивости, сильный запах которой, однако, не все переносят.
Скорость реакции: Огромная! Если уж не согласны с чем-то, то свое несогласие выражают очень бурно. Упрямы. Поражения и неудачи расстраивают их, но они не делают из этого трагедии.
Активность: создается впечатление, что то, что другим приходится брать с трудом, им дается с легкостью.
Интуиция: обладают хорошей интуицией, но не пользуются ею, предпочитая проторенные пути различным неожиданностям. Твердо стоят на земле.
Интеллект: У них аналитический склад ума, отсюда интерес к мелочам, а не к целому.
Восприимчивость: таких женщин легко обидеть и ранить. Но они быстрее заступятся за других, чем станут защищать себя. Способны на сильные привязанности, но круг их друзей ограничен и тщательно отобран.
Нравственность: придерживаются слишком строгих моральных правил. У них врожденное чувство порядочности, которое особенно ярко проявляется в переломные моменты их жизни.
Здоровье: обладают завидным здоровьем и выносливостью. Должны вести размеренный образ жизни. 
Сексуальность: играет огромную роль в их жизни. Самым главным для них является радость отдачи.
Поле деятельности: обычно это образцовые ученицы. Их привлекают профессии, где нужно выкладываться полностью, но больше всего им подходит роль матери семейства и хранительницы домашнего очага. Им нравится работать с детьми и ухаживать за больными, могут стать врачами, медсестрами, санитарками, учителями и т.д.
Общительность: в обществе чувствуют себя легко и непринужденно
Дополнительно: в детстве не доставляют хлопот, так как рано приучаются самостоятельно решать свои проблемы, не взваливая их на плечи других.

А так как наша Ева ещё и Праздник, то дарим ей праздников кучу. Веселись и никогда не унывай ЕВОЧКА.



*Ну и конечно какой праздник без.....................*

----------


## julia2222

*Ксения Высоцкая*, :flower: 



> и неожиданно, и неловко.


Ксюша, это тебе неловко??? Человеку, который каждый день поднимает нам всем настроение, находит такие весёлые  картинки, пишет к ним интереснейшие комментарии? Ну, Ты, даёшь, девушка! Спасибо, тебе, огромное, и... Так Держать! :Ok: 

А вот ещё орхидейка, она как символ яркого и прекрасного:

----------


## Сильва

Девчонки, а какие мы, если в "Анимашках" параллель провести?
[img]http://s10.******info/5dd9c7888edd80dee9419127ff295716.gif[/img] Это Медведик с доченькой
Это Светик Дюйм за фигурой следит[img]http://s14.******info/f57cf459546773b952f3ee06e4fee371.gif[/img]
[img]http://s8.******info/16d54d373a8b7710cae7f4d118250fae.gif[/img] а это Свету Мишкину муж с Днём святого Валентина поздравляет
[img]http://s7.******info/b5ea14c120580cfe303b9bbd145463b0.gif[/img] Ксюша - трудяга
У Танюши хорошее настроение [img]http://s7.******info/1ec87dc07b3a98c53cdab6e1ef9cae82.gif[/img]

----------


## julia2222

> Сейчас расскажу о миловидной девушке с редким именем


Ксюшенька, :flower:  Я тебе открою сейчас маленькую тайну. Ева - на самом деле Лена, я точно знаю, потому что она - моя родная сестрёнка!!! Ну, так как, она сама себе выбрала этот НИК, значит, это всё о ней :Ok: , тем более ЕВА - это первые буквы её имени отчества и фамилии. Так что всё сходится!

----------


## Сильва

[img]http://s15.******info/97148bfe5aa96f3ca587edecc57cb14c.gif[/img] Это НАРСПИ
[img]http://s2.******info/4a8dfd94d6d9787153c8d7131994a3fb.gif[/img] Это Таня-осинка всех на утренний кофе приглашает
А это наш добрый ангел Анжелла [img]http://s7.******info/bfb1ce119fa99136bab75f464fc1cace.gif[/img]
[img]http://s7.******info/4fe216a6aded138701de1355b95a2fbf.gif[/img]Ксану представлять не надо? 
Это Сильва на выступлении [img]http://s2.******info/cdbc266df8892579e3c107e5beb10da9.gif[/img]

[img]http://s.******info/42bd3da94c9e636b014e89c076135bd0.gif[/img] Цветок-Лиля
А это - Алёна-Буля [img]http://s4.******info/9c2326237018246f518b998d3818e407.gif[/img]
[img]http://s3.******info/5a9ce9db9a582651c2d61754ea952515.gif[/img] Ева-праздник
Маню знает каждый [img]http://s2.******info/2719ebfb0bf86355c351eaced091082e.gif[/img]
А это Люда Пухова презентует новый альбом [img]http://s5.******info/0904dd8ab67719dec0461e782804077d.gif[/img]

----------


## Сильва

Катюша [img]http://s14.******info/2ae85a60f2b69428da6c7a45109dd198.gif[/img]
[img]http://s7.******info/26edde1a29147625c65bfc71769b032a.gif[/img] Таня-Колесо
[img]http://s14.******info/3f8d90248039ccf10a65448a7bcbce80.gif[/img] Ира - Ветер
А это - Вовчик [img]http://s16.******info/448726de0cb943c5b8684d530a3a1a88.gif[/img]
[img]http://s2.******info/772491657bb39abe9b27944d28566ced.gif[/img] Ладушка

----------


## Katjatja

> Ксюшенька, Я тебе открою сейчас маленькую тайну. Ева - на самом деле Лена, я точно знаю, потому что она - моя родная сестрёнка!!! Ну, так как, она сама себе выбрала этот НИК, значит, это всё о ней, тем более ЕВА - это первые буквы её имени отчества и фамилии. Так что всё сходится!


с этого места поподробнее. Юля Ева в смысле Ева-праздник твоя  сестра?

----------


## Сильва

[img]http://s10.******info/dd96bee2cb53d8853a348f327bcf2747.gif[/img] Марина-Гармония
Ольвия к нам пришла [img]http://s2.******info/4c75383d1dcdea7258fd7dcf8643ca90.gif[/img]
[img]http://s4.******info/ea09954041afb90c66baff40d75c2a34.gif[/img] Юлечка 2222
А это Калинчик - военная тамада [img]http://s10.******info/d622a1cda0e010e56e119c4e6ba66481.gif[/img]
Максим [img]http://s10.******info/b402ba6a679fb2cd6fa3ed6318cb5ce2.gif[/img]
[img]http://s10.******info/bbede0006c530d485ca772fc67e59d7f.gif[/img] Викторинка

----------


## julia2222

*Katjatja*, :flower: 
Да, Катюш, и сестра и лучшая подруга, жаль только, что 340 км между нами. Ксюша рассказывала за имя Ева, вот что ни в коем случае не применимо к нашей Еве, так это 



> несколько хмурая и завистливая,


 и ещё



> склонна замыкаться в себе и не всегда обнаруживают свои мысли и чувства. Скрытна.


 Это всё точно не о ней. Она вся, как на ладошке, как Солнышко светит и дарит тепло всем, кто её окружает. У неё в школе даже кличка была "СОЛНЫШКО":smile:

----------


## Katjatja

Сильвочка, вернее Светик анимашки здоровские. мне очень понравилась курочка в эйфории, колечико,ветерок, ну сама себе конечно :Oj:  и с Вовка тоже хорошо подмечено.:smile:  а  глядя на манину аватарку запелось:
Конечно Маня  пампарарарам
маня пампарарарам
маня ну кто жее не знает еее!

Люда Пухова а мне так цыплят было жалко,пища :Tu:   птичку жалко:frown:

 ну чтож Танюша осинка по утрам кофе в постель подает,Ксюшка  в течении дня картинки подбрасывает  ну а я как обычно на ночь глядя. навеяно котом  меломаном.

[IMG]http://*********ru/428791.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> *Katjatja*,
> Да, Катюш, и сестра и лучшая подруга, жаль только, что 340 км между нами. Ксюша рассказывала за имя Ева, вот что ни в коем случае не применимо к нашей Еве, так это 
>  и ещё
>  Это всё точно не о ней. Она вся, как на ладошке, как Солнышко светит и дарит тепло всем, кто её окружает. У неё в школе даже кличка была "СОЛНЫШКО":smile:


народ вы чувствуете ЧТО происходит мы же семьями зависли на форуме:smile:

А Еву ( Лену) и  по фото видно цветочек. я еще под впечатлением что она мама, это ж надо так выглядеть, ну ооочень молодо.

----------


## Volodя

[IMG]http://s16.******info/448726de0cb943c5b8684d530a3a1a88.gif[/IMG]
*Сильва,*
Себя узнаёте ?

----------


## julia2222

> это ж надо так выглядеть, ну ооочень молодо.


Что есть, то есть! Я помню несколько лет назад она проводила детский День рождения, и сказала родителям, не помню точно, что, но там была фраза: "Я своему сыну..." , а они ей: "Так Вы уже школу закончили..." Смеялись мы долго, потому что в её арсенале уже был и институт и магистратура, и несколько лет декретного отпуска.:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> Она вся, как на ладошке, как Солнышко светит и дарит тепло всем, кто её окружает.


КАк приятно, когда тебя так любят и говорят с такой любовью. Юля, вы молодцы. :flower: 

СВетик! Ты чудо!  :Oj:  Так порадовала опять нас всех. :flower:  ТО ты стих классный сочинишь, то нас такими красивыми словами и аватарками наградишь...
Я тебе дарю лилии которые вырастила сама...

----------


## Volodя

это Окскана Телнарк

На Ильича похож:wink:

Или вот Ильич

Ну это понятно кто...

Это Пупс

Это Медведик


А вот и я на Новый год:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

А я знаю как у Татьяны стихи ее великолепные рождаются...

Детище Курочки... :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

> [IMG]http://s16.******info/448726de0cb943c5b8684d530a3a1a88.gif[/IMG]
> *Сильва,*
> Себя узнаёте ?


не очень:smile:  ну может только глаза:smile:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> несколько хмурая и завистливая,


Юля,от меня значит это убежало. Я всегда весь негатив стираю. Прости, дорогая, не заметила. Висят открытыми сразу 4 окна и просто пухнут глаза и мозги. Конечно, это просто опечатка.
А по поводу ЕВЫ я не ошиблась. Я про Сильву тоже писала не о Свете, а о Сильве. Раз им эти имена близки, раз они так назвали себя, значит и знакомим всех с ними.

*Сильва*, я так не хохотала уже давно. Просто супер.

Классно, что есть такая темка позитивная. Просто ПРАЗДНИК какой - то.

*Анжела, солнце, ты с нами. УРАААААААААААААААААААААА*




> народ вы чувствуете ЧТО происходит мы же семьями зависли на форуме
> 
> А Еву ( Лену) и по фото видно цветочек.


Да....... Внукам будем рассказывать, какие в семье традиции были. И сидим мы все в инете, и помогаем людям, и сами о помощи просим, и дружим и смеёмся. Эх, классное было время.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> это Окскана Телнарк


Спасибо Вовчик! Хорошие картинки! А я её знаю, эту *Окскану?*  :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

Да! Я тут! А это Ксюха готовится к праздникам.:biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

> Да! Я тут! А это Ксюха готовится к праздникам.:biggrin:


чегой то на меня похожа:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> чегой то на меня похожа


Может быть..., но зовут эту кошечку Ксений. Это я вам гарантирую.:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А это моя любимая Светланка...



Сильва. :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> Может быть..., но зовут эту кошечку Ксений. Это я вам гарантирую.:biggrin:


если когда то у меня еще будет другая кошка точно назову Сильвой,Сильвией. очень нравится.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Знаете, у меня сейчас открылось просто второе дыхание. Девчата, айда в центр красоты? Перед Днём влюблённых приведём себя в порядочек?

*1. Конечно же баня. Смоем весь негатив и предстанем чисты и невинны...*

А юноши для массажа приставлены.

*2. Пёрышки почистили. Теперь к косметологу, визажисту, парикмахеру...*
http://shit.ru/img/paparazzi.jpg   Причёска есть...
 Макияж тоже готов....
[IMG][/IMG] Красота - страшная сила


*5. И конечно же белозубая улыбка для женщины, это просто шедевр стоматологов...*


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*6. Осталось одется у стилиста. Ну тут сложнее. У всех разные вкусы. Попробуй угоди.*
 Что делает женщину женщиной? Конечно элегантные туфли.
 Модный в сдержанных тонах, твидовый костюм подойдёт каждой, даже если она светская львица, или собачица. Не суть. Всё внимание на костюмчик.
 А так могут одеться те, кто сидит на диетах. И впрям апетитт сразу успокаивается. Самого себя же кусать не будешь, если конечно не страдаешь мазохизмом.

И наконец шляпка. Для женщины это очень важный аксессуар.

 Сумка неотъемлемый женский атрибут. Чего там только нет. И война миров, и мир на войне, и война в миру. Вообщеи, не мне вам рассказывать.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Ну чтож. Теперь каждая из Вас готова выйти в свет, на праздник жизни, но СТОП.... Такие красавицы и без кавалера? (мужья пока не в счёт). Поправляем эту ошибку. Выбирайте себе по вкусу...*


А теперь всех с наступающим праздником влюблённых. Ну и фиг, что не завтра наступит, а я всё равно таких принцесс, как вы, поздравляю сегодня. Потому что для каждой женщины важно знать, что у неё каждый день звучит, как ДЕНЬ ВЛЮБЛЁННЫХ.
*Девочки, будьте всегда ЛЮБИМЫ. Это очень важно. И любите сами, без этого нельзя!*

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Katjatja*,
*Анжелла*,
 Пока я тут вам устраивала вылазку в Центр Красоты, вы тут про кошечек. А ну айда со мной.
 Дорогу укажу точно. 

Не забудьте всех девчат захватить. Курс красоты оплачен.

----------


## Katjatja

> *Ну чтож. Теперь каждая из Вас готова выйти в свет, на праздник жизни, но СТОП.... Такие красавицы и без кавалера? (мужья пока не в счёт). Поправляем эту ошибку. Выбирайте себе по вкусу...*


ОЙ ой.  красота страшная сила :eek: Ксюша можно я холостой побуду ? kuku:rolleyes:  а вот в баньку да, да хочуууу в первую картинку,ну во второй тоже вроде приятненько.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Ой, девочки, ну вы, блин, даёте :Oj: ! В первый раз такое: мне все косточки перемыли, щёки горят, а ни в каком скандале не замешана и приятно-то как:biggrin:!!!
Вот вам от меня мои любимые релакс-картинки:








СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Чувствуете? Скоро ВЕСНА!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> ОЙ ой. красота страшная сила Ксюша можно я холостой побуду ? а вот в баньку да, да хочуууу в первую картинку,ну во второй тоже вроде приятненько.


Конечно можно. (Кстати, муж то спит?)

Забыла в солярий вас сводить. Вот пожалуйста.

[IMG]*4. Забыли про супер загар. Солярий к вашим услугам*

----------


## Katjatja

> Ой, девочки, ну вы, блин, даёте! В первый раз такое: мне все косточки перемыли, щёки горят, а ни в каком скандале не замешана и приятно-то как:biggrin:!!!
> Вот вам от меня мои любимые релакс-картинки:
> 
> 
> ![/COLOR][/SIZE]


 :Aga: перемыли:smile: а что это за голубое очарование. поставлю себе на рабочий стол. такая нежность

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ой, девочки, ну вы, блин, даёте


Стоп, Евочка, это не мы блин даём, а те мальчики с 1 картинки хорошо потрудились.
За цветы спасибо, (конечно могла чем нибудь и покрепче после баньки отблагодарить, да уж ладно. Придётся и поить опять мне)
А вот мальчишкам можешь записать сюды свою благодарность...


Пока пиши, а я за крепеньким побежала. Тут магазин недолечА...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> а что это за голубое очарование


*Ой, вправду где взяла? КРАСОТА.
Девочки, красота то.....Сердце замирает....
**СКОРО весна.*

Так хочется любви....Блин...

Катя, не заметила? В нашем полку прибыло? Ева, Юля сегодня с нами тусуют!!!!!!

----------


## цветок

Продолжим ......
[img]http://s.******info/406ed666acda16808b05638e90eec8ae.gif[/img]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*цветок*,
*Добавлено через 57 секунд*



> <a href="http://smiles.33b.ru/smile.6357.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://s.******info/406ed666acda16808b05638e90eec8ae.gif" border="0" /></a>


 Абалдеть можно. Лиличка, ты чё ли без нас уже всё выпила?
Да, Катя, тебя только посылать. Вон человека как торкнуло, пока ты не успела сбегать. Ну чтож родные, сидеть так на сухую и будем, или всё таки догонем ЦВЕТОЧЕК наш?

Катюшка, ну не в службу а в дружбу сгоняй за тем, что Лиля пила. Тоже хочу так..... :Ok:

----------


## Katjatja

> *цветок*,
> *Добавлено через 57 секунд*
> 
> 
>  Абалдеть можно. Лиличка, ты чё ли без нас уже всё выпила?
> Да, Катя, тебя только посылать. Вон человека как торкнуло, пока ты не успела сбегать. Ну чтож родные, сидеть так на сухую и будем, или всё таки догонем ЦВЕТОЧЕК наш?
> 
> Катюшка, ну не в службу а в дружбу сгоняй за тем, что Лиля пила. Тоже хочу так.....


 Лилю не догоним! по моему там  не только пили:smile:  а еще с волшебной трубкой мира обчались ( Лилечка надеюсь не обидешься  :flower: )

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
все девчата я на боковую, на монитор уже одним глазом только смотрю.

Спокойной ночи! светлых снов! легких полетов бабкам-ежкам.:smile:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> конечно могла чем нибудь и покрепче после баньки отблагодарить


Ксюша, я пока эти все фотки выставляла и загружала вы тут в баню сходить успели. Никак не угонюсь за вами, я пока одно сообщение наберу - вы страницу забецаете:biggrin:.
Прямо как эта крошка - черепашка, но она хоть плавает, а я и того не умею:biggrin::

Ой, девочки, так выпить с вами хочется, но сегодня - никак, разве что чайку ароматного после баньки-то :Ok: ! Спокойной ночки всем! Спасибо, что вы есть :flower:  :flower:  :flower: !!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> а что это за голубое очарование. поставлю себе на рабочий стол. такая нежность


Взяла из интернета родимого:biggrin:, вроде это самая обычная незабудка (по ошибке только что "незубадка:biggrin:" написала), вот говорят же, что всё гениальное просто. Сама балдею!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Продолжим ......


продолжим, только ещё мы не начали. 
Екатерина, хде наше продолжение?
Вот какие, а? И чему вас только учили?
Я им и маникюр, и баню и кавалеров, а они даже тётеньке налить не могут. А????
Лиля, продолжим.... Наливай хоть ты. Дождёшься от этих барышень......

----------


## julia2222

> Спокойной ночи! светлых снов!


Присоединяюсь к Катюше, а то буквально через несколько часиков Леночка Ведмедик проснётся, а мы то сколько написали, читать не перечитать. Так что всем спокойной ночи, а нашим ранним пташкам С ДОБРЫМ:smile: УТРОМ :Ok:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ой, девочки, так выпить с вами хочется, но сегодня - никак, разве что чайку ароматного после баньки-то! Спокойной ночки всем! Спасибо, что вы есть!!!


Вот так мы людей и теряем. Значит опять пить в одиночку!!!

Евочка, споки.



*Аааааа.... Теперь я поняла, почему Катюша не вернулась из магазина. Вот, полюбуйтесь...*


а я то понадеялась.....



*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Всем, кто бай, спокойной ночи.



Девочки, кто проснулся, с добрым утричком!!!!! Чаёк? Кофе предлагать не буду. Это Осинкина пререгатива.



*АКТУАЛЬНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## julia2222

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюшенька, ну, чем могу :Pivo: 
Извини, дорогая, и не расстраивайся,kiss мы обязательно наверстаем упущенное. :br:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Для вас, кто проснулся!

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*



> Извини, дорогая, и не расстраивайся, мы обязательно наверстаем упущенное.


Ладно, ладно. Я доверчивая. Буду обязательно ждать наших встреч. Всем пока.

----------


## цветок

Ну девочки за вами не успеешь!Пока мужу ужин подавала,а вы спать собрались,тогда спокойной ночи[img]http://s14.******info/d40a5ddc00a22d9e6cc93187bba85132.gif[/img]
[img]http://s12.******info/d6bb45f5d7ff76d7d11bd31d3bfff9b8.gif[/img]
а завтра продолжим.[img]http://s10.******info/e6777bd5971a840db9d2d0e167ac75f0.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
А тем кто проснулся

[img]http://s16.******info/8e8da657fd697bf85be32987462fd414.gif[/img]

*С добрым утром!*

----------


## Анжелла

Цветочек, а что это вы там с мужем,:smile: ужин в штанишках ищете...?

----------


## optimistka17

А тем, кто хотя бы иногда смотрит на небо и ищет свою звезду, дарю..
[img]http://s10.******info/43e56914d48b952914540f3b6fa6cc95.gif[/img]

----------


## цветок

> а что это вы там с мужем, ужин в штанишках ищете...?


Да нет Анжел,это для девочек,которые спать пошли!А мы с тобой давай продолжим!

[img]http://s15.******info/8662a09d37f0ef0acbb0f759150e8d12.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[img]http://s16.******info/c0c962aff6db8c77ac6100ce36e42a3f.gif[/img]
И Люда с нами?

----------


## Анжелла

> А мы с тобой давай продолжим!


Давай! :flower:  Но мне уже сегодня наливали и поэтому встречайте меня... А вот и я...

----------


## Медведик

Девочки ДОБРОЕ УТРО!!!!
И снова оно ДОБРОЕ))))))
Сижу читаю-смотрю и улыбаюсь..а местми даже хохочу))))

СПАСИБО за заряд отличного настроения  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

[IMG]http://*********ru/409100.gif[/IMG]
Всем хорошего настроения в это утро и этот день!
Я смотрю, вы веселились отлично вчера, мне нравится! А какие аватарки!

----------


## Медведик

*tatiana-osinka*,
Доброе утро Танюш!!! 

Вот - http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=123144
Я задумалась))) ХОччччЕЕЕтся :rolleyes:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Почитала...Заодно на сайт к Януське зашла.
Мне понравилось, все так серьёзно. А мы тут трепемся, а люди работают...
Да, уровень свой повышать нужно!

----------


## Медведик

> Да, уровень свой повышать нужно!


ага...я вот сейчас перечитываю тему ресторанные развлекательне программы. И к чему бы это????

Новогодние праздники поводила в ресторане и сталкнулась со веми этими проблемами. Как мне понятны переживания Диогена.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Как говорится, аналогично!

----------


## Katjatja

> *Медведик*,
> Как говорится, аналогично!


Доброе утро!  

девочки самообразовываемся мы в других темах,а  здесь и учимся(благодаря Лене) но заодно и отдыхаем и дурачимся.
 Ксюнь коммент к тигру
"напилася я пьяна.не дошла я до дома"  если честно мне уже спиртное даже виртуально не лезит.я его вообще не очень люблю. вернее я его люблю  в минзурных колличествах, но часто:biggrin:

Лена Таня а с чем столкнулись? там напишите или тут? я тоже столкнулась. но даже писать не хочется. издержки профессии, так сказать ,при наличии женщины ведущей и некоторыйх одиноких подвыпивших особей мужского пола.:mad:

----------


## Dium

*Сильва* , 


> то Светик Дюйм за фигурой следит


 :biggrin:
Да уж.... в понедельник начала, а во вторник бросила :biggrin: а вчера так наелась  :eek: что сегодня точно - день для голодания :biggrin:
Посижу -ка я на  :biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> издержки профессии


 :Aga:  и это тоже - но пока тьфу-тьфу-тьфу обходилось..справлялась.

А столкнулась с тем что с одной стороны - люди НЕ ХОТЯТ чтоб их трогали - а с другой - НАДО ОТРАБОТАТЬ ГОНОРАР. Вот и приходилось каждый вечер выкручиваться.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> сегодня точно - день для голодания


у нас сейчас 13:30 - я уже успела выпить литр кофе  4!!!! тарелки салата. Эх(((:mad:

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
Ребята и девчата - загляните сюда!!!!!
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=91812&page=26 пост 383

----------


## julia2222

Ребята, на некоторое время я вынуждена исчезнуть :rolleyes:
Вот нашла замечательные стихи, к сожалению не знаю автора:

Живите, радуйтесь, любите,
Ведь жизнь у нас всего одна!
Улыбки и тепло дарите,
Вершите добрые дела!

Друг с другом будьте откровенней,
Старайтесь дружбой дорожить,
И все мечты, души стремленья
Сумейте в жизни воплотить!

Чтоб мысль в пути не донимала:
А правильно ли мы живём?
Живи, как сердце подсказало,
И будет вспомнить нам о чём!

До новых встреч! Я в мыслях с Вами!:smile:

----------


## Медведик

> До новых встреч!


до встречи)))))

----------


## Dium

*Медведик*, :eek: так кофе много низяяяяяя:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

уау!!!!! а пеннннка ... ням-ням)))) пасиб :rolleyes:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Ну, за вами не угнаться! Прочитать всё не получается! :frown: Даже спасибки всем никак не успеть...Ладно! Сразу всем СПАСИБО!
Вот, начиталась позитива и, оказавшись в книжном, при моём бедственном материальном положении, разорилась на одну книженцию. Дорогая, зараза! Но для позитива в самый раз! Тоненькая, красивенькая, называется "Что такое счастье..."
Сфоткала её. Там на каждом развороте цветочек и цитата какая-нибудь  о счастье крупно написана. И всё...Больше ничего. Но как позитивно!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/403969.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/402945m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/395777m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Dium

*Всем!!!*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*А вот поржать хотите?
Это мой друг, но не смешно, правда друг и очень хороший! Ещё с училища дружим. Ну... как подружка...Он ГЕЙ!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/420352.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

Девочки и мальчики!!!!!! Это вам... Надеюсь ссылка поднимет так же настроение, как и мне...:smile: :flower: 
*ПРИВЕТИК*

----------


## Dium

*Ksana tenlark*,есть окно в Европу, взгляд на жизнь сквозь призму , а это как называется???? Поцелуй через голубые в полоску трусы:biggrin:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Dium*,
 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *Классно! Надо ему сказать! Проводить время в этой компании-настоящий позитив! Они прикольные!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/420354.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/418306.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Dium

*Ksana tenlark*,


> Они прикольные!


а главное ... никаких тебе поводов для ревности :biggrin:



> Ну... как подружка...Он ГЕЙ!



Фотки позитивные!!!спасибки!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> а главное ... никаких тебе поводов для ревности


*Страсти там кипят!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ревность ещё какая!*


[IMG]http://*********ru/428548m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/433668m.jpg[/IMG]
*Любовь и ревность.*

Простите за качество, это фото видеокамерой.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> ну прям смешно! А как ваш муж к нему относится ?


Мы все вместе учились в училище, и муж (Царство ему Небесное!) и друг этот...Так что нормально муж относился. А почему бы и нет? Правда узнали о "голубой луне" лет через 10 после окончания училища, но всегда подозревали...:biggrin:

----------


## Dium

Хотела поместить в юмор, но думаю для "посмеяться" :biggrin: выкладываю сюда :
*Случай в маршрутке* - _скопировано с инета_ :Aga: 
"На передних сидениях едут две бабушки. Маршрутка почти полная. На остановке 
заходит парень. Передает водителю 10 рублей за проезд и получает сдачу – 1 рубль. Рубль из рук выскальзывает и падает под сиденья бабушкам. Парень наклоняется, пытается найти сдачу и, неожиданно, пукает. В маршрутке - тихий смех, хихиканье. А одна из бабушек говорит другой: “И стоило из-за рубля так жопу рвать!“ Маршрутка взрывается от хохота. Парень становится пунцовым и просит остановить маршрутку. Выходит.. едем дальше...
Через минуту в маршрутку заходит солидная дама. Маршрутка продолжает смеяться. Дама начинает себя нервно осматривать. Может, это над ней смеются? Тут бабушки, покатываясь от смеха, начинают рассказывать даме историю с рублем. Дама тоже начинает смеяться и тут у нее из носа вылетает сопля и попадает на бабушек.... Дама просит остановить маршрутку. 

Едем дальше, покатываясь от смеха. Водитель тоже вместе со всеми хохочет, достает сигареты, закуривает, приоткрывает люк над головой. Выпуская дым в люк, обращается к бабушкам: “Вам под люком (падлюкам) не дует?“ Салон взрывается от нового приступа смеха. Водитель, поняв, что он сказал, вываливается из кабины, пританцовывая и угорает 
Эта же маршрутка 20 минут спустя. 
Маршрутка с конечной остановкой “поселок Сахарный“. Все сели, места заняты... Водила завел машину... Тут дверь открывает бабка... И тут же спрашивает у водилы: “Милок, у тебя конец Сахарный?“. По маршрутке прошло легкое хихиканье... Водила не долго думая ответил:“Не знаю, не пробовал!“. 
По маршрутке пошел открытый ржач! Бабка осмотрев ястребиным взглядом салон поняла, что свободных мест нету... И протягивая 10р. водиле сказала: 
“Возьми меня стоя!“. Водитель вываливается из кабины в сугроб и трясется в истерическом припадке."

----------


## Volodя

*Dium*,
 Ой, я уже пол года езжу в маршрутках каждый день, иногда случаются казусы...Один раз 50 копеек тётьке в бузгалтер упало...:biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

> Что есть, то есть! Я помню несколько лет назад она проводила детский День рождения, и сказала родителям, не помню точно, что, но там была фраза: "Я своему сыну..." , а они ей: "Так Вы уже школу закончили..." Смеялись мы долго, потому что в её арсенале уже был и институт и магистратура, и несколько лет декретного отпуска.


*Юля*, у меня подобный случай был: я уже работала в школе учителем. Заходит в школу одна знакомая бабушка, приветливо так улыбаясь, говорит: Танюшка, а ты в каком классе? Я недолго думая отвечаю: В первом "А"! :biggrin:У неё улыбочка так постепенно с лица сползает...Она , наверное подумала что я тронулась, а я только потом сообразила, что она имела ввиду!

----------


## Сильва

*Volodя*,
 Володь, ты что, обиделся? Я ж любя, подчеркнуть твоё умение общаться. Ну, хорошо [img]http://s14.******info/e8e0b09cdb92d5b01a5721403d268a50.gif[/img] Так - лучше?

----------


## Колесо

Забежала сказать,что исчезаю на три дня...Уже скучаю...До встречи мои хорошие, доживем до понедельника!

----------


## Volodя

> Володь, ты что, обиделся?


Я обиделся ? :biggrin: Я никогда не обижаюсь и всё свожу к шутке!:smile:

----------


## Сильва

Я всем желаю хорошего настроения и приятных сюрпризов! [img]http://s.******info/9e7b2ea60af6cfcd3b41daa3b20b252b.gif[/img]

----------


## Volodя

*Колесо*,
 [IMG]http://*********ru/454172.jpg[/IMG]

*Сильва*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/455196.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Dium*,
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Всем добрый вечер...вернулась с родительского собрания)))))
На лице мороз -35...добежала до дома - греюсь и ваши сообщения перечитываю))))

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> ...вернулась с родительского собрания)))))


*Ну и как собрание?

Вот мои хорошие друзья. Эля и Володя. Пока 2 старших девочки в школе учатся. А что потом? Родительские собрания у 6 деток разного возраста..*

[IMG]http://*********ru/439824.jpg[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********ru/426512.jpg[/IMG]

*7-Я, (восьмой пока внутри!)                   Не только геи в друзьях, но и многодетные отцы! Какой мужчина!*

----------


## Volodя

*Ksana tenlark*,
Купаются Боря Моисеев и Сергей Пенкин в море.
Вдруг увидели баркас и поплыли к нему.
Крик с берега:
-Верещааагин!!! уходи с баркаса!!!!

 В метро, молодой человек долго смотрит на девушку. Наконец, подходит к ней.
-Девушка, а у вас парень есть?
-Нет пока нету, говорит девушка и кокетливо улыбается
-А у меня есть, бе-бе-бе...

- Ой, а это что за толпа?
- Это геи. Митинг. Отстаивают свои права.
- Какие права? Хотят в армии служить?

Голубые создали новую партию. Партия любителей любителей пива.

----------


## Медведик

> Ну и как собрание?


всё хорошо...оценки..подготовка к выпускному..

----------


## Volodя

> подготовка к выпускному..


А мы с классом даже не делали выпускного, сдали экзамены, и больше не виделись.

----------


## Медведик

> сдали экзамены, и больше не виделись.


это же грустно :redface:
У нас хоть и 9 класс - но на этом всё...разойдутся... думаем выезд на природу сделать

----------


## Анжелла

Лена, а выпускной кто будет вести? Ты или Настя? :biggrin:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Volodя*,
 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


[IMG]http://*********ru/406032.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

*Ksana tenlark*,
 А они все или как ? :biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> Ты или Настя?


ну там ещё одна мамочка - ведущая с бооольшим стажем)))) а папочка (её муж) продвинутый диджей.

На самом деле думаем пока не о программе - а о СПОСОБЕ ;)
их всего 12 чел. - из них девчёнок 3)))

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Volodя*,
 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Volodя

> 


Ого! Компашка собралась!:wink:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Volodя*,
 Их на сАмом деле полно! Но почти никто не афиширует...Круг закрытый, да и вообще это субкультура. Я просто давно дружила с одним из них, дружба началась, на 1 курсе муз. училища, он наверное сам тогда не был уверен, что он.....Потом, уж лет немало прошло, пригласил в свою компанию, я сначала не поняла, но когда один из них зеркальце у меня попросил, до меня дошло :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:...
пол часа хохотала! Не могла остановиться...Просто как-то не была готова с ними так близко познакомиться...

----------


## Volodя

> один из них зеркальце у меня попросил


:eek::biggrin: Когда я первый раз услышал и увидел, был в шоке... Но уже минут через 5 к ним привык и адаптировался в их компании. Мы просто друзья, и они не смотрят на меня как на сексуальную мишень... Но с ними реально есть о чём поржать, действительно, очень позитивные люди!:wink:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ого, это уже лишне, не гоните народ из темы-то!


Да уж, ты, наверное, прав! Этот юмор для других компаний, здесь лучше цветочки...

[IMG]http://*********ru/428564.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

А у нас в этом году на полях стооолько маков расцвело!  Все поля были усеяны богрянным цветом! Мы на украину выехали-там вообще тааакие маки были огрооомные !!! Жаль, небыло суперского фотика(

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> здесь лучше цветочки...


...или киски...

*Люди! Приближается день Валентина!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/433687.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

> и это тоже - но пока тьфу-тьфу-тьфу обходилось..справлялась.
> 
> А столкнулась с тем что с одной стороны - люди НЕ ХОТЯТ чтоб их трогали - а с другой - НАДО ОТРАБОТАТЬ ГОНОРАР. Вот и приходилось каждый вечер выкручиваться.
> 
> [size="1"][color="#666686"][B][I][U]
> 
> *Добавлено через 23 минуты*
> Ребята и девчата - загляните сюда!!!!!
> http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=91812&page=26 пост 383


Девочки я все не читала но вставлю одну статью,назвать ее своей можно с натяжкой,но я ее писала на основе переработке огромного кол-ва материала ну и своего кое-чего добавляла, кое что проводила на детских праздниках.   в какую то тему вставить сложно так как она вроде и не сценарий детского праздника, 
*СТАТЬЯ*

Летящие по воздуху радужно переливающиеся прозрачные шары. Что это? Конечно, каждый знает ответ - мыльные пузыри.
Вы помните, когда в последний раз пускали мыльные пузыри? Не правда ли, эти невесомые шарики ассоциируются с детством и навевают воздушные и яркие эмоции? Поскольку на улице лето, Зеленый Шушер предлагаем Вам устроить праздник, главной темой которого станут мыльные пузыри. Праздновать его можно как дома, так и на улице. 
С помощью обычных мыльных пузырей Вы перенесетесь в мир сказок и фантазий. Это поистине завораживающее зрелище. Их сосредоточенному пусканию самозабвенно предается буквально каждый ребенок, а  тончайшая переливающиеся всеми цветами радуги поверхность, отражающая солнечные блики и влекомая ветром, и многих взрослых не оставит равнодушными.
Чем надувают большие мыльные пузыри? 
В настоящее время  в магазине существует  широкий выбор всевозможных наборов для пускания пузырей, водные пистолеты стреляющие пузырями, машины под названием генератор мыльных пузырей. Эти машины предназначены для непрерывного производства и распространения различного диаметра мыльных пузырей, на достаточно большое расстояние. Однако мыльные пузыри можно надуть не только магазинными рамками, но и очень многими, порой неожиданными, предметами.
Пузыри великолепно выдуваются из кухонной утвари. Формочки для печенья будут  весьма кстати. Готовьтесь к вопросу: „ Почему формочки разные, а выдуваются из них одинаковые шарики!”. Отличный инструмент - обычная воронка. Чем она шире, тем больше будет пузырь. Налейте мыльный раствор в тарелку, обмакните туда воронку со стороны большого диаметра. Поднесите воронку к губам малым диаметром и аккуратно подуйте. Коктейльные соломки дают неплохой результат. Эффект будет лучше, если сделать на одном из концов 4 коротких разреза (примерно 3см) и развести их в разные стороны, как ромашку. Подойдут и пластиковые бутылки на 2.5 - 3 литра срезанные на три четверти.
Можно использовать и пластик, в который вставляются банки от пива. Сразу целые гроздья получатся.
Лист бумаги  скручиваем  в трубочку, чтобы трубочка с одного конца получилась шире. С широкого конца делаем надрезы, тогда пузыри будут получаться большими и не будут лопаться.
Загляните в ящик для инструмента – любая проволока станет основой мыльных пузырей. Берете отрезок тонкого, но жесткого провода и формируете на одном из его концов петлю.

Петля для пузырей-гигантов мастерится  тоже просто. Продеваете сквозь две длинные и прочные соломинки резинку (венгерку) длиной в четыре раза больше, чем длина трубочки и связываете её в кольцо. Опускаете сомкнутые вместе трубочки в раствор, медленно разводите до натяжения резинки и осторожно вынимаете. Думаю, Вам понадобятся сильные лёгкие, чтобы выдуть такой пузырь. Ветер в этом деле станет хорошим помощником. Остается только встать по направлению ветра, и пусть он делает всю работу!

А детская комната - это настоящая находка: внимательно рассмотрите сломанные ненужные детские игрушки. 

Попробуйте сорвать пустотелые травинки и выдуть пузыри ими. У Вас получится целое научное исследование "Как влияет длина и диаметр соломинки на жизнь и размер мыльных пузырей." Для детей школьного возраста это очень интересные наблюдения.

Еще мыльные пузыри легко выдуются голыми руками. Для этого хорошо окуните руки в мыльный раствор. Соедините большой и указательный пальцы в кольцо и вперед, выдувайте сказочные мыльные пузыри, которые будут стартовать с Ваших пальцев, как с аэродрома. 

Не бойтесь экспериментировать!

Найти рамку, из которой мыльные пузыри начнут свой полет - это половина дела. Важно, какой рецепт мыльных пузырей Вы примените. Раствор можно купить в магазине или приготовить самостоятельно. Кто из нас в детстве не переводил флаконы шампуня и тонны мыла, чтобы попускать мыльные пузыри? У Вас получалось? Пузыри, конечно, надувались, но либо лопались сразу, не успев оторваться от кончика трубочки, либо всё-таки отрывались, но никуда не летели, а падали вниз и лопались, даже не успев соприкоснуться с землей. Радости от таких пузырей было мало. Оказывается, чтобы приготовить состав, надо знать несколько маленьких хитростей. О них мы сейчас и поговорим. На самом деле, рецепт приготовления мыльных пузырей с использований жидких моющих средств, мыла и воды очень прост. Мыльные пузыри будут жить долго, если Вы попытаетесь совместить воедино все факторы, указанные ниже: 

Вода должна быть мягкая или, еще лучше, дистиллированная. Тяжелая вода из-за минерального содержания станет причиной хрупких пузырей, которые не будут долго жить.  
Не включайте в рецепт мыльных пузырей шампуни с сильной отдушкой. 
Как долго живет пузырь, зависит от того, как долго он будет оставаться влажным. Глицерин отлично замедляет время высыхания. Так же действует водный раствор с сахаром. Решение с глицерином – лучшее.
Мыльные пузыри любят влажный воздух, поэтому удачное  место для них - это ванная комната, а  время – после летнего дождя. При влажности ближе к 90% мыльные пузыри вылетают густыми стайками, которые так любят дети.
Желательно любой раствор мыльных пузырей перед употреблением поставить на несколько часов в холодильник.
Непосредственно перед надуванием пузырей нет необходимости взбалтывать раствор, при этом образуется пена, из которой пузыри не получатся.
Раствор для приготовления мыльных пузырей можно сделать заранее: 
К 250 г холодной воды добавьте 75 г жидкого моющего средства для посуды (или мыльной стружки) и 50 г глицерина. Взболтайте хорошенько смесь и отставьте её в сторону. Пусть она постоит, пока на её поверхности не образуется белая пенка. Пенку снимите, а готовый раствор сохраняйте в плотно закупоренной бутылке. 
В150 г воды влить150 г жидкого мыла для мытья посуды  и 1 чайную ложку сахара.
2 столовых ложки мыльной стружки растворить в 200 г горячей воды (лучше делать это на огне). Закрыть крышкой и дать постоять неделю. После этого добавить 1чайную ложку сахара.
Вы можете приготовить и волшебные пузыри без слез. 
Любой детский шампунь 100 г смешайте с 200 г дистиллированной воды. Дайте настояться сутки. Добавьте 60 г глицерина. 
Детский шампунь 100 г смешивается со стаканом теплой воды и 3 столовыми ложками сахара. 
Если мыльные пузыри станут цветными, то успех Вашего праздника гарантирован. Конечно, цветные мыльные пузыри вызывают неописуемый восторг у ребенка,  но  при естественном лопании создают яркие брызги на одежде, мебели и разукрашивают лица создателей в радужные крапинки, хотя именно этот факт может особенно позабавить детвору. Любая мама тут же задумается о том, как весь этот цвет убирать. Поэтому такое развлечение лучше проводить на природе.
Цветные мыльные пузыри делаются своими руками за несколько минут. Соединив раствор и густую гуашь, получаем цветные мыльные пузыри на несколько секунд. К сожалению, такие пузыри хоть и красивы, но недолговечны. Пузыри при соединении мыльного раствора и пищевых красителей держаться дольше. А еще попробуйте сотворить „вкусные” цветные пузыри. Вместо воды используйте соки апельсина, смородины, свеклы, моркови, черешни.
Итак, раствор и разные хитрые приспособления для полета пузырей готовы.
Праздник начинается с приглашения.
Обязательно сделайте открытки-приглашения каждому из маленьких гостей. В данном случае на приглашениях должна присутствовать тема разноцветных пузырей. Самый простой путь – нарисовать их, либо вырезать кружки из цветной бумаги и наклеить. Но можно придумать кое-что поинтересней. Возьмите два листа бумаги формата открыток, сложите их вместе и прорежьте в одном несколько кружков разного размера. Между листами бумаги проложите слой полиэтиленовой пленки и склейте листы вместе с пленкой. Можно слегка продавить полиэтилен пальцами на месте отверстий. Теперь на вашем приглашении есть настоящие пузыри, между которыми пишется текст приглашения.  Подойдет и специальный  пузырчатый полиэтилен для упаковки хрупких вещей.
Украсить дом можно с помощью воздушных шариков – ведь это тоже своеобразные пузыри. Для угощения сгодится все, что хотя бы отдаленно напоминает пузыри. Зеленый Шушер делится своим любимым рецептом воздушных сырных шариков. Для этого понадобится 200 г тертого сыра, 4 белка, 2 столовые ложки муки, зелень, соль, перец по вкусу. Белки посолить, взбить в крутую пену, вмешать тертый сыр, скатать шарики, обвалять в муке, обжарить. На сковородке шарики увеличатся в размерах. Остудить и посыпать зеленью. Вкуснота!
Игры и занятия. 
Пузыри – не ново, но весело. Любые игры с ними увлекают детей, независимо от возраста. Как  еще можно разнообразить процесс надувания мыльных пузырей? Гостям, несомненно, понравится  несколько несложных фокусов.
 Поставьте на стол  крышку от  банки, смоченную в мыльном растворе. Соломинку снаружи смочите водой (это важно, чтобы получился фокус). В крышке выдуйте пузырь, а затем, не отрывая соломинки, осторожно проткнет этой соломинкой его насквозь! Поскольку соломинка мокрая, то жидкость на соломинке и на поверхности пузыря становятся единым целым, и пузырь не лопается. Тот же фокус, только усложненный: внутрь большой крышки поместите крышечку от пластиковой бутылки, также смоченную раствором и наполненную небольшим количеством мыльного раствора. Надуваем большой пузырь, протыкаем соломинку внутрь его, а затем из маленькой крышки надуваем еще один пузырь. Получается пузырь в пузыре! 
Возьмите плоскую тарелку, налейте на неё немного раствора, возьмите трубочку для коктейля и выдуйте большой мыльный пузырь так, чтобы он лежал на тарелке в виде полусферы.
На ура  дети встречают конкурсы: кто надует самый большой пузырь, кто лопнет больше всех, у кого больше надуется пузырей в пузыре, самое искусное жонглирование пузырем.
Как вам понравится непрерывный поток переливающихся на свету радужных шариков выдуваемый специальным генератором? Ваш кроха точно будет в восторге, весело играя с другими ребятишками среди моря мыльных пузырей, которые не прекращаются и не исчезают, а постоянно кружат вокруг. А если при этом раздать детям длиннющие шары-сосиски и устроить настоящее пузырчатое побоище?
Хотите, чтобы мыльные пузыри совершили посадку на ладони? Смажьте руки раствором для мыльных пузырей. Так  ребенок может брать пузыри руками, или запихивать в них руки, или можно выдуть пузыри прямо детке на ладошку. Необыкновенно приятное ощущение, попробуйте выдуть себе.

Вы знаете, что такое пузырь дружбы? Два друга соединяют ладошки кругом и не расцепляя опускают их в раствор. Пузырь дуют одновременно двое,  при таких совместных усилиях размеры пузыря значительно увеличатся.

На столе или сухой клеенке надуваем огромный мыльный купол, который, конечно, неожиданно лопнет, оставляя огромный мокрый след, но с каждым разом купол будет получаться все больше и больше.
Попробуйте сделать пузырь в пузыре. На какой-либо поверхности выдувают большой мыльный пузырь. Затем смачивают соломинку в растворе так, чтобы только кончик ее, который придется взять в рот, остался сухим, и  просовывают  ее осторожно  через  стену  первого  пузыря  до  центра, выдувают  второй  пузырь,  заключенный  в первом. Сколько раз вы повторите данную процедуру, столько у Вас и будет пузырей по принципу "матрёшки". 
Вы когда-нибудь пробовали в мыльные пузыри поместить цветы? Выберите красивый цветок и обмакните его в мыльный раствор. Не забудьте смазать стебель на 5-7 см от цветка. Теперь возьмите воронку или срезанную пластиковую бутылку, окуните ее в раствор. Расположитесь над цветком и начинайте выдувать над ним мыльный пузырь. Если Вы хорошо смазали поверхность цветка, то он сразу проникнет сквозь мыльную пленку и наденет радужную шапку. А вот при постоянном разрыве пленки, надо добавить в раствор глицерина, еще раз смочить цветок и, не спеша вращая воронку вокруг соцветия, облачить цветок в мыльный пузырь.
В мыльные пузыри можно играть без мыльных пузырей. Игра подойдет для детей маленького возраста. Для игры "Мыльные пузыри" понадобятся от 2 человек и более. Возьмитесь за руки и соедините кисти рук в центре круга. Начинайте движение по кругу со словами: "Раздувайся пузырь!". При этом постепенно разводите руки в сторону: "Растет пузырь, большой мыльный пузырь, сейчас лопнет! Лопнул!". Отцепите руки. Веселые кувырки и положительные эмоции гарантированы.
Если ребенок в силу возраста расстраивается, что не умеет правильно выдуть мыльные пузыри, то он не только может просто ловить пузыри из генератора мыльных пузырей в виде мамы или папы. Положите перед ребенком клеенку, смоченную в растворе, дайте трубочку для коктейлей. Мыльные пузыри полусферами будут появляться на детской лужайке. Потом берем часть пластмассовой ручки, у которой дырочка на одном конце значительно меньше, чем на другой. Окунаем в раствор широкий конец трубочки, выдуваем пузыри. Попробуйте строить фигуры – черепаху, Лошарика. С помощью взрослых на клеенке может поселиться и гусеничка, цепочка маленьких шариков.
Между тем занятие, возможно, кажущееся некоторым прагматикам бессмысленной тратой времени, может принести огромную пользу. Оказывается, пухлые детские губки, складываясь в трубочку, чтобы выдуть очередное произведение мыльно-пузырного искусства, приобретают необходимые навыки для развития речи. Поэтому те малыши, которые искренне преданы этому радужному занятию, учатся правильно произносить все звуки гораздо быстрее, чем их "беспузырные" сверстники.
По окончанию праздника покажите детям еще один фокус. Когда на дне емкости, будь то ведро или банка, раствора останется совсем немного, начните все вместе дуть туда во все соломинки. В считанные секунды ведро заполнится до самого верха пузырчатой пеной. 
Постарайтесь, чтобы ни один маленький гость не ушел домой без подарка: воздушного шарика, собственной баночки с мыльным раствором или шоколадного яйца с сюрпризом. 
Мыльные пузыри – отличная идея порадоваться лету, поднять себе настроение. Смотреть как они  переливаются на солнышке, улетают ввысь за ветерком  и лопаются, но все равно оставляют чувство радости – улыбки на лицах детей и взрослых.
Вы не поверите,  мыльные пузыри не менее интересно выдувать зимой, но это уже другая история, которую Зеленый Шушер, непременно, расскажет читателям.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> *Volodя*,
>  Их на сАмом деле полно! Но почти никто не афиширует...Круг закрытый, да и вообще это субкультура. .


Ксана может мне не стоило это писать, но если люди это не особо афишируют,то возможно им будет не приятно что их фото с пояснениями выставили в интернет. ИМХО,

----------


## Шапокляк

> но если люди это не особо афишируют,то возможно им будет не приятно что их фото с пояснениями выставили в интернет.


Катёна, согласна на 100%, Оксана какой же вы тогда друг, если так делаете? 
Теперь подумываю со всех фотографов брать расписку, мне и я думаю многим людям было бы неприятно увидеть в интернете мои фото, выставленные без моего согласия. Представляете если бы врачи выставляли на всеобщее обозрение фото пациентов с различными комментариями, этого я вылечил, а вот этого не смог. Где же Ваша профессиональная этика? ИМХО.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Сегодня, 12 февраля, моему дедушке исполняется 94 года. Он бодр и весел.

(жаль цифровой фотки нет)

----------


## Сильва

*Ksana tenlark*,
 Ксана, поздравь ветерана от всего форума! Дай Бог ему здоровья и терпения на наше нелёгкое время!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ксана может мне не стоило это писать, но если люди это не особо афишируют,то возможно им будет не приятно что их фото с пояснениями выставили в интернет. ИМХО,
> __________________


Да не волнуйтесь за них. Они не против, сами ржут! Всем передают привет!

*Сильва*,
 Спасибо! Я ему обязательно передам.

----------


## Katjatja

> Да не волнуйтесь за них. Они не против, сами ржут! Всем передают привет!
> 
> *Сильва*,
>  Спасибо! Я ему обязательно передам.


ААА:smile:ну тогда и им привет! Кстати на эту тему есть хороший фильм (меня он очень впечатлил) называется "Полное затмение" про любовь французких поэтов Рембо и Верлена( помню что Дикаприо играет),там такие переживания,что к середине фильма я начисто забыла что это однополая любовь.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Сегодня, 12 февраля, моему дедушке исполняется 94 года. Он бодр и весел.
> 
> (жаль цифровой фотки нет)


От всей души поздравляю тебя и твоего деда с днем рождения, стариков надо жалеть,наверно даже больше детей ( если такое возможно), ведь не известно когда они нас покинут. здоровья ему на целый год! а в следующем еще пожелаем!  :flower: 

а ты фотки перефотографируй цифровым,я так все свои и мамины и бабушкины ( когда ребенок она была) сделала. для непрофи вполне нормально даже без обработки.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> есть хороший фильм (меня он очень впечатлил) называется "Полное затмение" про любовь французких поэтов Рембо и Верлена( помню что Дикаприо играет),там такие переживания,что к середине фильма я начисто забыла что это однополая любовь.


Я не видела этого фильма, надо посмотреть. А мне один нравится, как называется не помню, там известный французский актёр играет. Один мужик встречает своего одноклассника, а тот оказывается....Смешной фильм, хорошо поставлен и со смыслом. Вспомню, напишу, как называется.





> От всей души поздравляю тебя и твоего деда с днем рождения,


*Спасибо! Он у нас герой, 3 войны прошёл! 
Катя, по твоему совету перефотографировала карточку. Мамина тётя, Дед, Мама. Дедушка в деревне живёт, старейший житель района, мы им гордимся!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/420384m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Привет всем!!! Ориентацию тут без меня никто не изменил?
*Ksana tenlark*,
Готовься к дедушкиному юбилею, а я у тебя слижу сценарий. У меня интересуются юбилеем бабушке - 100 лет!!! Сентябрь месяц, дай Бог бабушке здоровья.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Готовься к дедушкиному юбилею,


Для своих трудно работать. На дедушкино 90 летие, (никакого сценария, просто собралась вся родня) приготовила попурри из песен прошлых лет, собралась на кларнете сыграть... никогда так не тряслась ещё от волнения...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Приветик, мои славные. Пишу одно послание и тоже, как Колёсико ухожу дня так на три. Буду безумно скучать по вам по всем. Вы стали моим виртуальным домом. Все для меня, как родные. Каждого уже по характеру знаю и очень волнуюсь, если долго не могу подойти к компу. 
Девочки и мальчики, всего вам доброго на эти дни и всегда.

----------


## Медведик

*Katjatja*,
Катюш - СПАСИБО)))) Очень интересно!!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*Ksana tenlark*,
Поздравь от нас дедушку!!!! Здоровья ему сибирского))))

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Удачных дней тебе Ксюша. Ждём)))

----------


## Сильва

Доброе утро!!! С пра-аздничком! А как же? Пятница, 13е... Ждите гостей [img]http://s10.******info/20e480d0e8c1b74e179bb94b2a1c05d9.gif[/img]

Кому кофейку? Уже готовится [img]http://s8.******info/fe99d72457de6f06ad6c54bc92156c81.gif[/img]


А завтра - День святого Валентина! [img]http://s10.******info/86ad0b54b62883316000c8557ce25f2c.gif[/img]

Что ни день - то повод! [img]http://s7.******info/3c69db780fb13996200ec60b21dc8136.gif[/img]

----------


## rjdima

С добрым утром, товарищи!!! Кофе-моя слабость!!! Сделайте и мне, пожалуйста, 2 к 1.

----------


## Сильва

Для хорошего человека не жалко. Пожалуйста! [img]http://s10.******info/129c8b743e2c96c5c9701f8ce3f60857.gif[/img]

----------


## rjdima

*Сильва*,
 Вы тоже жаворонок? Или собачница. Я, например, и то и другое. А за кофе спасибо.

----------


## Медведик

Добро пожаловать Дмитрий)) :smile:

----------


## Katjatja

Привет! тоже сегодня только прошмыгну:smile:
делаю 3 коллажа размером А3( не на мероприятия) по учебе. в глазах со вчера цветные мятлики. от вырезания. даже в трамвае вырезаю:smile:   если что интересное получится. выставлю. темы еще  такие дурацкие.
но в любом случае процесс достовляет удовольствие.

 хороших выходных. я душой с вами :rolleyes:

----------


## Медведик

> процесс достовляет удовольствие.


самое главное!!! я тоже скоро убегу на мероприятие...только с утра и есть время прогулятся по станичкам)

----------


## Ильич

В этом году пятница 13-е повторяется из месяца в месяц. в марте и ноябре тоже будет пятница 13-е Прям урожай!!

----------


## Медведик

> В этом году пятница 13-е повторяется из месяца в месяц


:biggrin: К чему бы это????
[img]http://s2.******info/dbe517fb172bf6580ed7bf8e14970a84.gif[/img]

----------


## Dium



----------


## Медведик

у меня в Торгово-развлекательном Центре 15 и 20 - на пол часа программы к Дню Валентина.

Особеность в том - что участвуют неохотно - а задействовать нужно.
Вступление. 
Комплименты.
Для детей конкурс
Можно попобовать аукцион песен со словом "любовь"
загадки-манок.
По типу коробочки плюшевое сердуе пустить по кругу. Стоп - на сцене в мирофон недлиные красивые стихотворения (заранее распечатанные крупно) прочесть.
Победитель вытягиает "счастливый билет" (розыгрыш главного приза).
Финал.

Девчат поделитесь КРАСИВЫМИ НЕДЛИННЫМИ СТИХОТВОРЕНИЯМИ))) Кое-что есть - но надо много (с запасом)!!!!

----------


## Сильва

*Медведик*,
 Только ради тебя - копирую из соответствующей темы.

Подборка стихов к «Дню Святого Валентина»

*Не ссорьтесь, влюбленные!*

Не ссорьтесь, влюбленные –
Жизнь коротка!
И ветры зеленые
Сменит пурга.
Носите любимых
На крепких руках –
Ни боль и не зависть
Не вспыхнет в сердцах.
Избавьте любимых
От мелких обид,
Когда нестерпимо
В них ревность болит.
Пусть будет неведом
Вам горький разлад, -
По вашему следу
Другие спешат.
По вашему следу
Не ходит беда…
Я снова уеду
В былые года,
Где были так юны
И счастливы мы,
Где долгие луны
Светили из тьмы.
Была ты со мною
Строга и горда
А все остальное
Сейчас, как тогда:
Те ж рощи зеленые,
Те же снега…
Не ссорьтесь, влюбленные –
Жизнь коротка!

Не смоют любовь ни ссоры ни версты.
Продумана, выверена, проверена.
Подъемля торжественно стих строкоперстый,
клянусь – люблю неизменно и верно!

Зови надежду – сновиденьем,
Неправду – истиной зови,
Не верь хвалам и увереньям,
Но верь, о верь моей любви!

Такой любви нельзя не верить,
Мой взор не скроет ничего:
С тобою грех мне лицемерить,
Ты слишком ангел для того.


Люблю тебя, люблю безумно
Твои глаза, черты лица
Ты скажешь это не разумно
Но разве виновата я.
Не виновата я, что сердце полюбило
И пошло оно на риск большой.
Люблю, тебя, люблю безумно
Люблю всей девичьей душой.


 Роберт Рождественский	

Все начинается с любви...
Твердят: "Вначале было   слово..."
А я провозглашаю снова:
Все начинается с любви!..

Все начинается с любви:
и озаренье,       и работа,
глаза цветов,глаза ребенка --
все начинается с любви.

Все начинается с любви,
С любви! Я это точно знаю.
Все,       даже ненависть --
родная и вечная сестра любви.

Все начинается с любви:
мечта и страх,вино и порох.
Трагедия,       тоска            и подвиг --
все начинается с любви...

Весна шепнет тебе:                            "Живи..."
И ты от шепота качнешься.
И выпрямишься.И начнешься.
Все начинается с любви!

----------


## Медведик

> из соответствующей темы


Спасибо Светочка)))
Там я в первую очередь посмотрела;)
Как ты думаешь 24 участника по 4-8-стишью - не многовато?

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
нет - всё таки это утопия((((

Люди неодготовленные - пришли в магазин- а их заставляют читать стихи - да ещё в микрофон...

Какие же фант *ненапряжные* им поготовить??? Ведь они не настроены развлекаться. Клонечно есть вероятность что кое-кто пограет...но не уверенна.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Всем привет! Хочу поделиться впечатлениями. Я вообще-то не фанат живописи, но работами этого художника нельзя не восхищаться. По моему в его картинах сама сущность Москвы. Нашла в интернете. Стародубов Александр Викторович.*


[IMG]http://*********ru/420401.jpg[/IMG]
*Яузские ворота.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/421425.jpg[/IMG]
*По Солянке по бульвару.*

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Какие же фант ненапряжные им поготовить???


1. Признаться в любви своему спутнику одним взглядом.
2. Признатся в любви к предмету (например сосиске)
3. Признаться в любви жестами
4. Признаться в любви сразу всем
5. Признаться в любви фразой из песни...
6. Признаться в любви их 10 ласковых слов.

Это можно напечатать на карточках в виде сердечек и пусть вытягивают (лучше конечно мужчинам)

Девушкам.
1. Поздравить всех
2. Промурлыкать от любви пару строф песенки.( молодёжь с удовольствием учавств)
и.т.д

Всё, всё. Спешу.
3.

----------


## ПУХОВА

Ты пришла ко мне с улыбкой, 

Обнажая ямки щек. 

Я в тебя влюбленный шибко, 

Словно радостный щенок. 

Ждал тебя неделю всю я, 

Много-много долгих дней, 

Дай тебя я поцелую, 

Что пришла таки ко мне. 

На тебя смотрю в два глаза, 

Позабыв про все дела - 

Здравствуй пятница, зараза, 

Наконец-то ты пришла.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Здравствуйте, друзья! 
Извините, что сегодня не напоила вас кофе, спасибо Светочке - сделала это за меня!!! С раннего утра была на встрече с клиентами, но не это главное. А главное - у моего сына сегодня День рождения, т.е. 22 года назад ранним утром я в муках....... .......! К вам тоже не надолго, праздничные хлопоты.

----------


## Медведик

> у моего сына сегодня День рождения, т.е. 22 года


по-зд-рав-ляяяяяяяяя-ююююююююююююююююююю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! уряяяяяяяяяяяяя!!!!!!!!!!
[img]http://s15.******info/f05f805718c7973853ea5e10c83aae4b.gif[/img]
Вот ведь молодец ТАКОЙ подарок к дню Святого Валентина себе организовала...долгоиграющий)))
[img]http://s.******info/4022dce7bc2b73d32318485be1bf00dd.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 41 минуту*
*Говорят дети*

Когда тебя кто-то любит, он произносит твое имя по-особенному. Твоему имени уютно у него на язычке. 
Билли, 4г. 

Любовь - это когда ты делишься своей жареной картошкой и не ждешь, чтобы с тобой поделились тоже. 
Крисси, 6л. 

Любовь - это то от чего ты улыбаешься, даже когда устал. 
Терри, 4г. 

Любовь - это когда мама варит папе кофе и сперва пробует сама, вкусно ли получилось. 
Дэни, 7л. 

Любовь - это то что оказывается вместе с тобой в комнате на Рождество, если ты перестанешь разворачивать подарки и прислушаешься. 
Бобби, 5л. 

Если ты хочешь научиться лучше любить, нужно начать с кого-то, кого ты терпеть не можешь. 
Никка, 6л. 

Любовь - это когда ты говоришь мальчику, что тебе нравиться его рубашка и он начинает носить ее каждый день. 
Ноэль, 7л. 

Любовь - это как старенькие дедушка и бабушка, которые до сих пор друзья, даже после того, что они так хорошо друг друга узнали. 
Томми, 6л. 

Больше всех меня любит мама. Что-то не видно, чтобы кто-нибудь еще меня целовал на ночь. 
Клэр, 5л 

Любовь - это когда мама дает папе лучший кусочек курицы. 
Элейн, 5л. 

Любовь - это когда мама видит папу грязным и потным и все равно говорит, что он красивее, чем Роберт Редфорд. 
Крис, 8л. 

Любовь - это когда твой щенок тебя облизывает даже после того, как ты его оставил одного на целый день. 
Мари Энн, 4г. 

Я знаю, что моя старшая сестра меня любит, потому, что она мне отдает все свои старые вещи и ей приходится покупать себе новые. 
Лорен, 4г. 

Когда ты кого-то любишь, у тебя ресницы распахиваются и из-под них вылетают звездочки. 
Кэрен, 7 л. 

Не надо говорить "я тебя люблю", если это не так. Но если это правда - повторяй это почаще, а то те кого ты любишь могут забыть. 
Джессика, 8л.

*Избранные афоризмы о любви 
(известных и неизвестных мудрецов мира сего)* 

1.Чтобы не надоесть мужчине, женщина меняет платья, а чтобы не надоесть женщине, мужчина меняет женщин. 

2.Женщине невозможно подарить слишком много цветов, а ребенку - слишком много игрушек. 

3.Если тебе когда-нибудь захочется найти такого человека, который сможет одолеть любую, даже самую тяжелую беду и сделать тебя счастливым, когда этого не может больше никто: ты просто посмотри в зеркало и скажи: "Привет!"  Р.Бах 

4."Разлука уменьшает умеренную любовь и увеличивает сильную подобно тому как ветер тушит свечу и раздувает огонь." Ларошфуко 

5."Счастье подобно бабочке. Чем больше ловишь его, тем больше оно ускользает. Но если вы перенесете свое внимание на другие вещи, Оно придет и тихонько сядет вам на плечо." Виктор Франкл 

6."Если твое сердце и твой ум беспокойны, чего же тебе больше? Кто перестал любить и делать ошибки, тот может похоронить себя заживо." Гете 

7. "Великим человек может быть и благодаря своим чувствам, а не только уму!" Т. Драйзер. 

8.Я не напуган темнотой снаружи домов: темнота внутри домов гораздо страшнее. Shelagh Delaney 

9....начинается всегда всё с улыбки женщины, которая тебя любит. 

10.Нам всем ПОВЕЗЛО ДРУГ С ДРУГОМ

11. "Если вы судите кого-либо, то у вас не остается времени его любить" Мать Тереза 

12. "We are each of us angels with only one wing. And we can only fly embracing each other" Luciano De Crescenzo ("Каждый из нас ангел, но только с одним крылом. И мы можем летать только обнявшись друг с другом.") 

13."Придя к убеждению, что "в мире нет ничего, что было бы достойно ее!", мужчина предлагает себя." Спенсер Трейси 

14."Рождество - это когда отец пробует убедить своих детей в том, что он Санта-Клаус, а свою жену - что он не Санта-Клаус." (американская пословица) 

15."In the arithmetic of love, one plus one equals everything, and two minus one equals nothing." Mignon McLaughlin ("В арифметике любви один плюс один равно все, а два минус один равно ничто") 

16."Love is an irresistible desire to be irresistibly desired." Robert Frost ("Любовь - это непреодолимое желание быть непреодолимо желаемым") 

17. Мы можем отдавать не любя, но мы не можем любить, не отдавая 

18."A man wants to be a woman's first while a woman wants to be a man's last." Jennifer Wilkinson (Мужчина хочет быть у женщины первым, в то время как женщина хочет быть у мужчины последней) 

19."You complete me." ("Ты завершаешь меня; Ты делаешь меня завершенным, полным, совершенным" ... все равно кривой перевод... надо чувствовать на английском) 

20.Девиз для женщин: "Изменяйся, оставаясь незаменимой!"

21. Первый вздох любви - это последний вздох мудрости. Антони Брет. 

22.Любовь - как ветер в моих руках. Так легко почувствовать, но так сложно поймать. 

23.Любовь - единственная игра, не прекращающаяся из-за темноты. 

24.Неопытная любовь говорит: "Я люблю тебя, потому что ты мне нужна"; опытная: "Ты мне нужна, потому что я люблю тебя". Эрик Фромм. 

25.Сказать "Я тебя люблю" займет несколько секунд, показать как - всю жизнь. 

26.Некоторые женщины достойны, чтобы драться за них… Но некоторые - чтобы умереть. 

27. Если он - это первое, о чем ты думаешь, когда просыпаешься; единственное - когда бодрствуешь; и последнее, о чем ты думаешь, перед тем как заснуть - значит он действительно особенный! 

28.Понятно, почему мужчина и женщина не могут понять друг друга - ведь они хотят совершенно разного. Мужчина хочет женщину, а женщина - мужчину. 

29.Брак - единственная война, во время которой вы спите с врагом. Ларошфуко. 

30.Счастье - это не владеть тем, что ты хочешь, а хотеть то, чем ты владеешь.

31.У японцев существует слово - дзюдо - искусство мягкой победы. Европейский вариант дзюдо - "Да, милый" J.P. McEvoy 

32.Быть любимым - это больше, чем быть богатым, потому что быть любимым означает быть счастливым... К. Тилье 

33.Возможно, в этом мире ты всего лишь человек, но для кого-то ты - весь мир. Маркес 

34.Тот человек, кого ты любишь во мне, конечно, лучше меня: я не такой. Но ты люби, и я постараюсь быть лучше себя. Пришвин. 

35.Поцелуй - это то, что вы не можете дать, не взяв, и взять, не отдав. 

36.Мужчина, который может спокойно вести машину, одновременно целуя красотку, просто не уделяет поцелую должного внимания 

37.Для поцелуя недостаточно одного, слишком много троих, двое же - в самый раз 

38.Обыкновенно женятся на надеждах, выходят замуж за обещания. А так как исполнить свои обещания гораздо легче, чем оправдать чужие надежды, то чаще приходится встречать разочарованных мужей, чем обманутых жен. В.О.Ключевский 

39.Человеческая ревность есть страх сравнения. 

40.В ревности больше себялюбия, чем любви.

*СМС*

1. 
Внимание!!!! Это странный вирус! Он пробрался в мою телефонную книжку, выбрал там самого красивого, доброго и умного 
человечка и отослал ему эту любовную sms. 


2. 
Моей любимой Мусяке посвящаю стихи (читать с выражением)! Мяу, Мяу. Мяу Мяу Мяу, Мяу Мяу Мяу Мяу. Твой Котик 


3. 
Привет. Я SMS, которому поручено передать тебе неограниченное количество самых нежных поцелуев! 


4. 
Ты что думаешь, что ты лучше всех? Что я о тебе постоянно думаю? Что тебе нет равных? Что ты смысл моей жизни? Ну и 
правильно думаешь - Я от тебя без ума! 


5. 
Знаешь, почему я тебя так сильно люблю? 
Потому что по-другому не получается!

6. 
Билайн SMS информирует: Вам прислан сладкий волшебный сон! Посылку можете забрать в кровати любимого! 


7. 
Привет солнышко! На улице снег, холодный ветер, а у меня украли палатку :( пусти переночевать. 


8. Каждую ночь мысли о тебе, словно звездопад, гроздьями падают и сгорают во тьме, оставляя только обжигающий след 
грусти и печали... 


9. 
Мне позвонили из рая и сказали, что от них сбежал самый красивый ангел, но я тебя не выдал... 


10. 
Приветик... я вор... я здесь для того, чтобы украсть твое сердце.

11. 
Приятное пробуждение заказывали? Распишитесь в получении. Служба доставки. 


12. 
Ты как Баунти - кусочек Рая на планете.


13. 
От любви до ненависти - один шаг: люблю, когда мы вместе, ненавижу когда врозь! 


14. 
Для мира - ты КТО-ТО... А для кого-то - ты целый МИР!

17. 
Я хотел бы послать тебе всю мою любовь, но почтальон сказал, что она слишком большая.


18. 
Милая, если распечатать все комплименты, которых ты заслуживаешь, то Россия останется без леса... 


19. 
Если бы мне предложили вечность без тебя, я бы выбрала миг, но с тобой. 


20. 
Я смотрю из окна и не вижу дождя, все деревья цветами цветут. Я смотрю на цветы, а они - на меня, потому что тебя я 
Люблю

21. 
Ты спросишь у меня, что я больше люблю - ЖИЗНЬ или ТЕБЯ... И я отвечу: "Жизнь". И ты уйдешь, так и не узнав, что ТЫ - это 
и есть ЖИЗНЬ!!!!!


22. 
Всегда спрашиваю себя: "Где обитают ангелы: в небе, в воздухе или на земле?". Но одно уверенно знаю, что один ангелочек 
сейчас читает это SMS и нежно улыбается! 


23. 
Вы получили СМС-виртуальный поцелуй. Прижать телефон к сердцу. Повторить 7 раз.


24. 
Я хотела послать тебе нечто красивое, нежное, эротичное, умное и веселое, но я не помещаюсь на экране. 


25. 
Птице нужны крылья, айсбергу - холодная вода, а мне нужна только ТЫ!

то и мнгое другое - http://www.world-of-love.ru/modules....es_love&page=1

*Добавлено через 1 час 24 минуты*
всем спокойной (несмотря на пятницу 13-е) ночи!!!!!!!!!!!
С наступающим вас Днём всех Влюблённых!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Я люблююююююююююютебя жизнь - и надеюсь что это взаааааиииииииииииииииииимно!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*tatiana-osinka*,
 

У нашей Осинки день рожденье у сынки.
Осинка с утра суетится у нас?
Но только Танюшка, не знает, что Ксюшка,
На форуме здесь накрывает сейчас.
Накрою поляну, девчёнок всех в кучу,
Осинку поздравим? Конечно..... Тады.....
Сегодня такое мы сдесь отчебучем,
Что скажут в округе
Ну нифига ТАМАМДЫ.
А нам безразлично, что скажут, не скажут,
Нам главное Тане сказать - наливай.....
Осинка, и пусть сыночек покажет, 
Как любит тебя и..... 
*Танюшка..... ДАВАЙ.* :Pivo: 
*За Вас с сынулей...*


*Поляна от Оксаны. Хотя я и не Оксана, ну всё равно за мной поляна.*

//foto.spbland.ru/data/media/11/lrg_10848_P1010118.JPG[/IMG] 
[IMG][IMG]http:[/IMG]
Ну вот так всегда. не успела поляну накрыть, как Медведик и Мишкина весь самогон *тю тю*. Девочки, имейте совесть. За Танюшиного сына и нам хоть по капельке оставьте.

----------


## Сильва

*Медведик*,
 Лен, я не поняла - в чём вопрос, извини, конечно, какие там стихи... Хотя нет - сделать кеонкурс поэтов по принципу БУРИМЕ. Заранее заготовить рифмы, пусть пишут стихи. Это - раз. 2. Конкурс на самое немногословное признание. Выбираешь пары НЕЗНАКОМЫХ между собой, желательно пришедших без пар, людей(компания парней - компания девушек) Юноши должны представить, что перед ним - единственная и неповторимая и признаться с помощью жестов. А девушка - ответить взаимностью. Но так, чтобы это было романтично и убедительно. 3. Викторина "Так говорили о любви..." В толпе должны узнать, чьё высказывание. Начать с "Любви все возрасты покорны...", взять Шекспира, Рождественского, Чуковского, Байрона...

Танюшка, с именинником тебя!!![img]http://s10.******info/aa90b0e197a70d36573eb5b895346817.gif[/img]

----------


## Анжелла

Татьяна, поздравляю с рождением СЫНА. :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Дорогие мои!!! Спасибо за поздравления!!!
Великовозрастные детки отправились в кафе, а я накрываю поляну:
1. Выбираем холодные закуски:
[IMG]http://*********ru/449099.jpg[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********ru/450123.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/448075.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********ru/434763.jpg[/IMG]

Сегодня шашлычок!
[IMG]http://*********ru/439883.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
И напитки!
[IMG]http://*********ru/429643.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/431691.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
Про тортик забыла!
[IMG]http://*********ru/431691.jpg[/IMG]
У нас сегодня Прага, а для вас, дорогие, в преддверии завтрашнего дня - эротический!!!

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Нормальный тортик,,, 
Попытка №2: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/413259.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Таня, тортик намекает на продолжение банкета!!!........................ Боюсь, модераторы расстроятся, если мы сейчас все фантазии на эту тему выложим.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*tatiana-osinka*,

От души поздравляю! 
Вот листала газету, наткнулась на тост, подойдёт?

Много кризисов мы знали,
Вот пришёл очередной.
Мы их все переживали,
Ну так выпьем по одной
За друзей, за семьи наши,
Чтоб прошёл тот кризис так
Чтоб мы стали лучше, краше,
Чтобы было всё вот так!  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/448076m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/435788m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/429644m.jpg[/IMG]

Девчонки, налетай!!!

----------


## Katjatja

А как зовет именниника?

Поздравлям мамочку Танюшку  с днем рождения сыночка. да 22 года а для мамы все равно сыночек!  :flower:  
[IMG]http://*********ru/410190.jpg[/IMG]

Девочки у меня такие мятлики в глазах от этих коллажей, только закончила.  последний так тяжело пошел, если будут силы завтра сфоткаю.

----------


## Анжелла

Ксана,
Катя.....
девочки, как вы жестоки... огурцы, купустка,салатики ням, ням. :Ok:  
Я вас тогда рыбкой угощю., сама ловила, чистила и жарила.:biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро! Спасибо всем за поздравления!!!
Вот что значит материнское сердце: спокойно спала, проснулась в полчетвертого, позвонила (все-таки пятница-13), отвечает- только вышли, иду домой; Через 15 минут дома. Проснулась не раньше, а именно когда надо как бы. Все-таки что-то где-то есть, не подвластное нам, на уровне подсознания...
Сына зовут Антон, вот встретила после вечеринки в кафе, а сама уже решила не ложиться.
Кофе на форум:
[IMG]http://*********ru/394818.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Медвежонок, а тебе пора б уже и проснуться! АУ!

----------


## Медведик

*Сильва*,
Спасибо Сильвочка)))) Я с этой аудиторией почти год работаю. На детских праздниках то весело, а вот взрослые - они в магазине не очень охотно играют (ведь кругом знакомые...стесняются). Самое слжное их ВЫЗВАТЬ на конкурс. Потому и Манок кину - а выбывающий и будет в микрофон с моей подачи (от степени стеснителности) выполнять задания. Думаю сама им распечатки давать. Стихотврений чуток ...афоризмы...говорят дети и СМС-любовные. Так и не затянуто и для разного контингента))))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Анжелла*,
Ой Анжелла - хотттттттююююююююююююююю

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Медвежонок, а тебе пора б уже и проснуться! АУ!


Доброе утро ... я сегодня прям хоооорошо выспалась))))

Ой, девочки... мне вчера мужчинка в любви признавался)))) Говорит что уже месяц ходит на мероприятия чтоб видеть и слышать ;) Вот думаю - то сюрприз пятниуы-13-го???? или Дня Всех Влюблённых))))

На самом деле в канун того праздника ВСЕ задумыаются о Любви. Кто-то с радостью...кто-то с печалью...но понимают что ЛЮБОВЬ ВАЖНА!!!

[img]http://s2.******info/c12fd48cf475013f1bfd68e3f7955aa0.gif[/img]С праздником!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![img]http://s2.******info/c12fd48cf475013f1bfd68e3f7955aa0.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 2 часа 17 минут*
Дечата и ребята - на обед - котлетки-валентинки)))

----------


## Сильва

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Привет всем! С праздником! Танюш, фотка классная! :Ok:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

[IMG]http://*********ru/430660.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ой, девочки... мне вчера мужчинка в любви признавался)))) Говорит что уже месяц ходит на мероприятия чтоб видеть и слышать ;) Вот думаю - то сюрприз пятниуы-13-го???? или Дня Всех Влюблённых))))


Леночка, это не он написал? Вчера показывали по телеку....



Девочки родненькие с праздником ЛЮБВИ. Мира в ваших семьях, добра и конечно же ЛЮБВИ ОГРОМНОЙ и без остатка ей отдаться.


Всё мои дорогие. Убегаю на свадьбу. Всех........

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*tatiana-osinka*,
 Танюшка, ты возле Осинки?

----------


## Медведик

Доброго вечера всем кто ещё (или пока) здесь!!! я пришла домой с мероприятия))) ПРошло всё отлично))) Настроение офигенное!!!!!  
С праздником!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

Поздравляю Всех с Днем Влюбленных! :flower:  И дарю ВАм всем песню!

----------


## Сильва

Девчонки, пробую выставить картинку 

Ура-а-а! Получилось! Ну, я тупа-ая!!! Теперь буду искать и вам приколы дарить!

----------


## Медведик

> Ура-а-а! Получилось!


УМНИчКА)))))))))))))))) :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Сегодня все поют серенады возлюбленным

----------


## Анжелла

Света! В Кураж пошла!!! :flower:

----------


## Марисоль

Грустит дурнушка:
-Мне ль надеяться, что я кому-нибудь понравлюсь!-
Но женщины на свете  делятся 
Не на дурнушек и красавиц.

Другая шутит :
Я не девица,
Я - лето, даже не в июле...-
Но женщины на свете делятся 
Не на старейших и на юных.

Вздыхает Золушка:
Что делается!
-Бал в драгоценностях несметных!-
Но женщины на свете делятся 
Не на богатых и на бедных.
Любовь ?
Казалось бы , безделица!
Но - годы мимо, горе мимо. 
Все женщины на свете делятся
Не нелюбимых и любимых.

От счастья расцветешь как  деревце 
В год засухи от струй дождливых :
Все женщины на свете делятся 
На несчастливых и счастливых. 

Дорогие мои , желаю чтобы всегда вы были любимы и счастливы!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

*             Привет всем!!!*

хотелось бы тоже поделиться позитивом
[IMG]http://*********ru/458346m.jpg[/IMG]
это то пушистое сщество, которое радует и улыбает меня каждый день:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/450154.jpg[/IMG]
это мы улабаем вас)))

[IMG]http://*********ru/436842.jpg[/IMG]
Вот такой У меня Карлсон:smile:

ВСЕМ ОТЛИЧНОГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> Вот такой У меня Карлсон


Карллллсоооончик..дооорогоооой))) 
Олеся - рада видеть тебя в постоянных жителях территории добра))))

----------


## Dium

[IMG]http://*********ru/451183.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Dium*,
Доброе утро Светик!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smile:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Всем, всем, всем -доброе утро!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/448111.gif[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********ru/436847.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
*Медведик*,
А это моя Марго, или по простому Маруся. Она четко реагирует на все звуки, которые издает микроволновка: 
1- Я просто так сюда запрыгнула, посидеть...
[IMG]http://*********ru/428655.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
2 - А что у нас тут?...
[IMG]http://*********ru/429679.jpg[/IMG]
3 - Полежим, подождем...
[IMG]http://*********ru/430703.jpg[/IMG]

4- Я первая!
[IMG]http://*********ru/426607.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*tatiana-osinka*,
Какое чудо!!!!! Облако пушитое)))))  
Доброе утро Танюш))))

----------


## Сильва

Отгадайте - кто здесь кто?

----------


## Анжелла

> Отгадайте - кто здесь кто?
> __________________


Здесь классные щеночки. :Ok:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Сильва*,
Света, второй слева - Медведик!

----------


## Анжелла

> Света, второй слева - Медведик!


Серьезно? Татьяна, ты супер! А кто тогда остальные трое? Я кроме как мушкетеры, их никак не могу назвать.  :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

я вернулась. выложу 2 своих коллажика,  один   зеленая тема,

а другой коллаж не из видов природы.  у меня получился цвет от человеческой  кожи  ( скорее которая нетемная) и до оранжевого, вижу что нужны доработки, но как и у студента, сдала и руки точно не дойдут до переделки.

[IMG]http://*********ru/411238.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/414310.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> А это моя Марго, или по простому Маруся.


 :Ok:  Кошки! Очарование моё! (помните мультик "Маленький Мук"?)
У меня их трое. Не собиралась в этой теме кошек выставлять...Ну да ладно! Вот сегодня запечатлела такую картину.

[IMG]http://*********ru/404070m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/405094m.jpg[/IMG]
*Мама и дочка*.

----------


## Саня Кэп

[IMG]http://*********ru/446073m.jpg[/IMG]
ЛОвите и моего котика:wink:

----------


## Volodя

*Саня Кэп*,
 Где пропал ?? Я уже и забыл про такую персону:smile: Почаще бывай на форуме)

*Добавлено через 18 секунд*
ничё, что я на "ты" ?

----------


## Медведик

*Саня Кэп*,
Привет Саня!!!!!Спасибо за котика)))) И ты оставайся с нами - будешь нашим Котиком :biggrin:
Располагайся поудобнее..и почаще мурррррлыкай)))

----------


## Volodя

> Привет Саня!!!!!Спасибо за котика)))) И ты оставайся с нами - будешь нашим Котиком 
> Располагайся поудобнее..и почаще мурррррлыкай)))


Он ушёл...к кошкам, весна ведь! :wink::biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

*Volodя*,
До весны ещё пол месяца ;)))

----------


## Анжелла

> Он ушёл...к кошкам, весна ведь!


Я думала, что у меня крыша уже съехала...
Ладно Лена подтвердила, что до весны еще полмесяца.
Вовка, не шали.:wink:

----------


## Медведик

*Анжелла*,
Как ты Анжел???
Я что-то сегодня умотаааалась (ноги от каблуков пухнут..мозги кипят и эмоции - полый высос... )

А теперь позитив: завтра ОТДЫХ!!!!!!!!! :Vah:

----------


## Volodя

А у нас весна уже!!! Я вербу вчера рвал, подснежники уже есть, и трава зелёная!

----------


## Анжелла

> Как ты Анжел???


Я нормально! А что со мной должно быть? :eek: Все отлично! :Ok:  Вчера познакомилась с очеровательной девушкой с Новосибирска- Олесей и поняла, что у вас там эпидемия и все жители мутировали в красавиц и творческих людей. Правда жалко, что она свое прекрасное личико прячет... Мне так и хочется скопировать и выставить ее улыбку, но боюсь вдруг обидется.:rolleyes:
Лесенок, я знаю, что ты зайдешь к нам сделаешь  так...

----------


## Медведик

> так и хочется скопировать и выставить ее улыбку,


это откуда???????

----------


## Саня Кэп

[QUOTE=Volodя;2230997]*Саня Кэп*,
 Где пропал ?? Я уже и забыл про такую персону:smile: Почаще бывай на форуме)

Володимир,здравствуй!!!Уходил в себя,только что вернулся буду БЫВАТЬ чаще :Aga:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Уходил в себя,


Не уходи в себя! А то придётся нам вытаскивать Саню из Сани! :biggrin:
Что заскучали-то? Может по пивку?

[IMG]http://*********ru/417407m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/402047m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/409215m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Ксана! Ура как я люблю... ПИВО  :Pivo:  Спасибо!

----------


## Мишкина

Приветик всем.... соскучилась... тоже ножки болят... от каблучков 
они у меня чуть меньше, чем эти....:biggrin:
*Всем хорошо отдохнуть...*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Анжелла*,



> Ура как я люблю... ПИВО


И я! Холодненькое! А к пиву чего? 
Как, говорится, чем богаты...

[IMG]http://*********ru/441982m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/428670m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/426622m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

> Приветик всем.... соскучилась... тоже ножки болят... от каблучков 
> они у меня чуть меньше, чем эти....


 Надо переодевать обувь... к концу. Ноги беречь надо. Тебе пива...Отдыхай.:rolleyes:



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ксана. Я пиво с оливками люблю... :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет мои славные девочки, и, о какой импозантный юноша у нас появился...
Так соскучилась, что не могу передать эмоции ни словами ни картинками.


так хочу подарить вам всем весеннее настроение.

Как ваша работа? Что нового и интересного? 
Я провела свадьбу 14 февраля. Не поверите. Совпадение. Мам звали Валентины, а у папы отчество Валентинович. Просто на руку мне. Поймала заказ на выпускной вечер. Так что жить будем. Вам тоже желаю работы
*
 и любви.*

----------


## Колесо

Девочки, пардон, и мальчики, наконец-то я дома!!!Вчера провела свадьбу за которую переживала,писала уже о ней, все прошло отлично, кроме...в позитиве не буду,отписалась в отчетах.Здесь только о хорошем: Сегодня день  рождения моей старшей дочурки - ей пятнадцать лет!!!Она мое рыжее солнышко и помощница, вчера отработала со мной.Только что уши гости.
Давным- давно (15 лет назад) я писала про неё:

Кто сказал, что зимой не растут цветы,
Что февраль самый лютый и злой?
Для меня родилась в этот месяц ты - 
Мой цветочек родной дорогой!

----------


## julia2222

*Колесо*,
Танюша, с ИМЕНИННИЦЕЙ тебя, пусть дочурка растёт здоровой и счастливой и радует своих родителей! 
А тебе - миллион алых роз в этот замечательный день! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Чаво молчим то? Кого ждём?


Я жду вас на сайте. Аууууууууу....


И ещё....


*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Она мое рыжее солнышко и помощница,


*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТАНЮШКА*
Это твоей доченьке

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Колесо*,
Танюша! Дочурке своей передай, пожалуйста.


[IMG]http://*********ru/413299.gif[/IMG]

----------


## julia2222

Всем добрый воскресный вечерочек!
Несколько дней забегала на форум буквально на несколько секунд.:smile: И всё читала, читала, а писать некогда было. Ещё несколько дней прийдётся работать в таком же режиме, т.е. до упора :Oj:  А упор - это, когда голова с телом уже не дружит :Aga:  Ну ничего, прорвёмся! :Ok: 
Я смотрю, в феврале так много именинников среди наших родных и близких. 
*Ksana tenlark*, :flower: 
Ксюша! У тебя ДЕД - настоящий герой, и человеку, прошедшему 3 войны, желаю мирного, чистого неба над головой!
*tatiana-osinka*,   :flower: 
Танюша! И тебя с именинником, дай Бог ему здоровья, счастья, бодрости и уверенности в завтрашнем дне! :Ok:

----------


## Колесо

*Юля,
Ксюша,
Ксана,
*
Девочки,спасибо вам огромное, читаю и даже прослезилась, так приятно!!! Отбегала из нашей темки хотела фото поставить,но почему-то пишу уменьшить,а получается наоборот большуущее!

----------


## julia2222

А мы с *Еvой-prazdnik* тоже праздновали вчера День рождения нашей маме. Правда, Лена не смогла приехать в Киев, так как она вела первую полноценную свадьбу! У неё за плечами почти полтысячи детских и семейных праздников, а также она проводила розовую свадьбу, и вот вчера у неё был дебют. Я до такой степени волновалась за неё, зная, как важен для неё этот праздник, я так сжимала кулаки, что ногтями расцарапала ладошки себе:smile:, но Слава Богу у неё всё получилось замечательно :Ok: , я думаю завтра она сама уже всё расскажет и покажет.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> прийдётся работать в таком же режиме, т.е. до упора


Юлечка! Завидую белой завистью! Так держать!
Когда много работы, я чувствую себя прекрасно! А сейчас изнываю от её (работы) полного отсутствия.

----------


## julia2222

> А сейчас изнываю от её (работы) полного отсутствия.


Ксана, :flower:  ничего в нашей жизни просто так не бывает, пока есть возможность - набирайся сил, а то потом, как закрутит :Oj:  УДАЧИ тебе :Aga: !!!

----------


## Колесо

> А мы с Еvой-prazdnik тоже праздновали вчера День рождения нашей маме. Правда, Лена не смогла приехать в Киев, так как она вела первую полноценную свадьбу! У неё за плечами почти полтысячи детских и семейных праздников, а также она проводила розовую свадьбу, и вот вчера у неё был дебют. Я до такой степени волновалась за неё, зная, как важен для неё этот праздник, я так сжимала кулаки, что ногтями расцарапала ладошки себе, но Слава Богу у неё всё получилось замечательно, я думаю завтра она сама уже всё расскажет и покажет.


*Юля,* не завтра, она уже выложила прекрасные фотки в отчетах!Я рада,что дебют удался!




> Когда много работы, я чувствую себя прекрасно! А сейчас изнываю от её (работы) полного отсутствия.


*Ксана,*,не унывать!!! Такие моменты тоже необходимы, накапливаем материал, передумываем, выдумываем, творим,осмысливаем...Чтобы быть во всеоружии!

----------


## julia2222

В нашей "КРЫМСКОЙ теме" ещё не было фото из Бахчисарая. 
Ксана, ты здесь была?





*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Такие моменты тоже необходимы, накапливаем материал, передумываем, выдумываем, творим,осмысливаем...Чтобы быть во всеоружии!


И я того же мнения! :Ok:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Такие моменты тоже необходимы, накапливаем материал, передумываем, выдумываем, творим,осмысливаем...


Ой, даже не знаю...Я уж думаю, может и не надо мне быть ведущей, не моё это...
Всю жизнь в "поиске себя"... :smile:   Недавно стала вести, опыт небольшой, пока только заказывали, кто меня знает, да ещё на Новый год...Я ж  музыкант по-профессии, люблю это и знаю, но не кормит музыка...:frown:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Кому работу? 


А где найти отчёты от Евочки? Я тему не знаю.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*julia2222*,
 Юля, была! Но не было тогда цифрового фота. Отсканирую карточки, пришлю обязательно. Ещё много фоток Крыма. Обязательно продолжим разговор. Спасибо!

----------


## julia2222

*Ксения Высоцкая*, :flower: 
Ксюша, здесь:
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....44364&page=209

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ой, даже не знаю...Я уж думаю, может и не надо мне быть ведущей, не моё это...


Ксюша, это от ббезделья. Нас тоже такие мысли посещают, когда нет заказов. Думаешь, ну всё, потеряла сноровку, никто не приглашает.
Ксеня, потерпи. Скоро весна. Будет работа. Точно знаю БУДЕТ!!!!!!!!!

Только чтоб тебя и всех нас миновали вот такие КЛИЕНТЫ!

----------


## Колесо

> Ой, даже не знаю...Я уж думаю, может и не надо мне быть ведущей, не моё это...
> Всю жизнь в "поиске себя"... Недавно стала вести, опыт небольшой, пока только заказывали, кто меня знает, да ещё на Новый год...Я ж музыкант по-профессии, люблю это и знаю, но не кормит музыка...


*Ксана,* не сомневается только дурак! Я тоже никакой рекламы не давала, провела одни раз и понеслось...И стаж у меня мальюююююсенький - 1 год,но для меня - ого-го какой! Сколько я за этот год узнала! Даже удивляюсь,как я вела первые мероприятие без форума, без подсказки, интуитивно придумывала сама, и что интересно - основа та, составленная в самом начале, а к ней плюсиками беру что-то новое, переделываю под себя и в путь!Удачи тебе, землячка!!!И хороших заказов!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*julia2222*,
 Супер. Ева умница. Я ей обязательно завтра скажу лично, а пока .....
*Евочка, с дебютом!!!*

Сначало ты волновалась!


Но когда всё получилось, обрадовалась...


Рады были и все гости на свадьбе...


Ну и самое главное. Мы за тебя ОЧЕНЬ ОЧЕНЬ РАДЫ. От нас прими в день своего дебюта.....


Откроешь дома одна и тоже обрадуешься...... ОК?

И ещё....

----------


## Колесо

> Только чтоб тебя и всех нас миновали вот такие КЛИЕНТЫ!


*Ксюшка*, я его узнала это перец с моего вчерашнего мероприятия!:biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Колесо*,
 Привет, колёсико . Где три дня каталось? По полям, по лесам, по неизведанным местам?

----------


## Колесо

> Привет, колёсико . Где три дня каталось? По полям, по лесам, по неизведанным местам?


*Ксюша*, привет!!! Готовилась к свадьбе,все доделывала...Вчера проводила, а сегодня стол дочурке накрывала,вот освободилась и к вам! Соскуууууууучилась!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюшка, я его узнала это перец с моего вчерашнего мероприятия!


Всё таки не обошли стороной такие перцы?
У меня есть готовый рецепт от их избавления.

----------


## Колесо

*Ксюш*, ты в воду глядишь, именно так я сегодня и лечилась!!! А вчера, сразу после свадьбы, была баня! Для меня это самое лучшее избавление от негатива! Такое ощущение, что вместе с водой смывается всякая бяка!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> И стаж у меня мальюююююсенький - 1 год


А у меня 3...:frown:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> А у меня 3...


Так это уже первая пероф категория. Дерзай, Оксана.

Девочки, у меня вопрос. Как мне быть. В мою подругу влюбляются мужчины и за советом по поводу неё идут всегда ко мне. Последний ухажёр уже достал. Как мне избавиться от этого секретарского статуса?

----------


## Колесо

> Девочки, у меня вопрос. Как мне быть. В мою подругу влюбляются мужчины и за советом по поводу неё идут всегда ко мне. Последний ухажёр уже достал. Как мне избавиться от этого секретарского статуса?


Интересно....А к ней он обратиться не пробовал? Он ей симпатичен? Ксюш, мне кажется, просто ты такой человек, который не может отказать, а люди это чувствуют и пользуются...Надо учиться говорить НЕТ!-Сказала Таня, которая сама вечно отказать никому не может и потом об этом жалеет!

----------


## Анжелла

Ну наконец то все возвращаются потихонечку... А то я тут безработная уже думала, что больше никто не вернется... Прямо как то на душе легко стало.:rolleyes:
Татьяна! С днем рождения дочери!

----------


## Колесо

> Татьяна! С днем рождения дочери!
> __________________


Анжелла, спасибо! Спасибо тебе еще и за помощь в подготовке к этой свадьбе! Это тебе :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Интересно....А к ней он обратиться не пробовал? Он ей симпатичен?


Танюша, не он, а ОНИ...... Их много. И думают, если мы дружим, то я должна всё о ней знать, передавать, выслушивать.. Вот недавно была просьба :"Ты спроси у неё, как она ко мне относится" Мужику 36 лет.
Просто меня это уже напрягает и..... обижает даже.
Сегодня я сказала на Одноклассниках молодому человеку, что меня достали все, что в секретари не нанималась и услышала (вернее увидела) в ответ :"Ну ты же подруга. У кого нам ещё спрашивать. Раз дружишь с такой девушкой, умей это делать грамотно".

Девочки, что ли я не понимаю чего то? 


Мужчины...... А вы сами не пробовали отношения налаживать без чужой помощи?
У кого нибудь были подобные ситуации? 
Вот вам и позитивчик.

----------


## Анжелла

Мы все вместе тут друг другу помогаем! Форум это сила! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Очень хорошо долго-долго смотреть на огонь. Успокаивает, очищает, всяких "перцев из памяти уносит :wink:
Вот вам фото. Сегодня с друзьями делали очередную вылазку на природу с костром, шашлычками, сугревом ...
[IMG]http://*********ru/414324.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/403060.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/395892.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

*Ксюша,* ты уже пол дела сделала!И сама ответила на свой вопрос:




> Мужчины...... А вы сами не пробовали отношения налаживать без чужой помощи?


Действительно, человеку 36,а он...первый класс, вторая четверть!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Форум это сила!


За руками и ногами.....

----------


## Колесо

Девочки,спокойной ночи!!!Мне стало так хорошо, я успокоилась,отдохнула, оттаяла!У меня уже половина второго ночи.Пойду на бочок.Всем сладких снов!
Следующий заказ только на 28.02. еще уйма времени...отдохнуть, а в школе карантин,занятия отменили!Как хорошо "болеть при добром здравии!!!" :Ok:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Действительно, человеку 36,а он...первый класс, вторая четверть!


Танюша, а я с этими первоклашками уже сколько общаюсь. Даже не знаю злит меня это, напрягает, обижает, или веселит. Обмельчали наши ухажёры. Без подсказок не могут ухаживать что ли?
Слушайте, а и вправду весело стало от этих мыслей.

Только бы я изменила слово Хочу, на слово *УЧУ*


Может открыть своё дело по обучению ухаживаний? Есть предложения? Гонорар пополам.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

*ВСЕМ спокойной ночи*

----------


## Медведик

> Сегодня день  рождения моей старшей дочурки - ей пятнадцать лет!!!


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮюю!!!!!

[img]http://s12.******info/03d593fae633dd0bda791db6ec5eb9e5.gif[/img] [img]http://s10.******info/4915a48b8aa277f593ff6f016422daa5.gif[/img] [img]http://s13.******info/6064a660bd175b71e63d713cc878a9b5.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> А мы с Еvой-prazdnik тоже праздновали вчера День рождения нашей маме.


Юленька Поздравляю..Здоровья и Долголетия вашей мамочке!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

Всем  ФОРУМЧАНАМ Доброго времени суток!!!
Удачного дня)))
[IMG]http://*********ru/461193.jpg[/IMG]




> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Колесо 
> Сегодня день рождения моей старшей дочурки - ей пятнадцать лет!!!
> 
> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮюю!!!!!


ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ)))прекрасная пора)))
[IMG]http://*********ru/462217.jpg[/IMG]

а это маме)))т.е. для Татьны
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
пардон  :Oj:  Татяны :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> Как мне избавиться от этого секретарского статуса


Ты внушаешь доверие...тебе хочется излить душу...ты деятельная - а значит поймёшь и посоветуешь. Эх..не уверенна что ты можешь от него избавиться. Просто ограничь общение или получай кайф от того самого статуса ;)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*_Лесюня_*,
Доброе утро Олеся))) Наконец то свиделись  :flower: 
Здорово что открыла личико :wink:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Очень хорошо долго-долго смотреть на огонь


Обожаю..когда нет возможности выехать на природу просто зажигаю свечи и долго-длго смотрю на пламя.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Может открыть своё дело по обучению ухаживаний? Есть предложения?


А почему бы и нет: пикаперы пользуются спросом ;)... агентства по "отмазкам" для семейных - есть...почему бы и тебе не заняться)))

----------


## Анжелла

Лена, я же говорила, что она очень симпатиШная! :Aga: 
Доброе утро! :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> симпатиШная!


Верила на слово))) а теперь УБЕДИЛАСЬ!!!
Только вот откуда ты то знала...хитрюга???

Доброе утро  :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

> Только вот откуда ты то знала...хитрюга???


Я с ней познакомилась, потом поговорила в скайпе, потом подружилась в одноклассниках...Теперь можно рассекретить.:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

понятненько)
эх третий день твоя жаренная рыбка перед глазами стоит. Прям с хрустяшками - вкуснотеееень))
Ты и на зимнюю рыбалку тоже ходишь?

----------


## Сильва

Девчонки, всем утречка!!! [img]http://s15.******info/3de2ff5283f78a44d8cb86f61c8f22e4.gif[/img]

Танюшка-колёсико - с прошедшим праздником и работой!
Леночка-Ева - с дебютом!
Юлечка - маме наши поздравления!
Лесюня - с присоединением!
Анжеллка, когда ты всё успеваешь? Скорая ты наша помощь!
Так, девчата, сегодня уже масса поводов наметилась.... Когда начинаем? :Pivo:

----------


## Анжелла

> Ты и на зимнюю рыбалку тоже ходишь?


НЕт, на зимнюю не хожу! Я боюсь, что подо мной лед преснет и я утону. Мне весенней и летней хватает...А то ведь каждый день каша манная надоедает...:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> Девчонки, всем утречка!!!


утро доброе Светик!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Сильва

*Ksana tenlark*,
 Оксанка, бум оркестровую братию собирать? У меня позади 9 лет оркестра, первая скрипка... Виртуальный ансамбль такой :biggrin:
А потом в школу ушла. Жалею немного, но с дирижёром не сошлись...:smile:

----------


## _Лесюня_

[I]


> Обожаю..когда нет возможности выехать на природу просто зажигаю свечи и долго-длго смотрю на пламя.


тоже обожаю пламя...и по стихии Огонь) но вода - вода меня успокаивает))




> эх третий день твоя жаренная рыбка перед глазами стоит. Прям с хрустяшками - вкуснотеееень))Ты и на зимнюю рыбалку тоже ходишь?


тоже нравится рыбка. Особенно ТАРАНКА!!! и рыбалку люблю. но, на зимней не была:eek:и так мерзну, яко волчий хвост...

Кстати, Леночка...Медведик   ОГРОМНОЕ...просто ГРОМАДНЮЧЕЕ тебе спасибо за идею с котлетками-сердечками) поскольку у меня муж сегодня приезжает с командировки, и празднуем сегодня 14,02 - я весь вечер готовила и котлетки, и тортик, и салатик, и убранство украшала) 

А в начале февраля я делала Сердечки-печеньки) очень вкусные,  и готовить не долго. Кому интересно - скину рецептик:wink:




> Лесюня - с присоединением!
> Так, девчата, сегодня уже масса поводов наметилась.... Когда начинаем?
> __________________


Светлана привет) спасибо)) и Доброго) у меня еще ночер ,в смысле не ложилась..пока управилась - потом ,как всегда, форум засосал
.........про начать - могу прямо сейчас - Кофе дымится




> Анжеллка, когда ты всё успеваешь? Скорая ты наша помощь!


Анжеллочка вообще умничка.. Если бы не она ой не знаю сколько бы я тут еще в кнопках Где? Почему? Как? Зачем? борахталась:biggrin:
СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ, АНЖЕЛЛА
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: I]

----------


## Сильва

*_Лесюня_*,
 И Анжеллке пора, сегодня ещё понедельник впереди! Девочки, а то придётся тему о режиме создавать! Отбой!

Танюшка-колёсико! Прочитала твой отчёт... У меня тоже крёстные "управляют" частенько... Я иногда их тихо ненавижу.
Когда только попала на форум, читала всё, сколько могла впитать, (хотя до сих пор ещё не все темы просмотрела) самое яркое впечатление произвёл этот пост. http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=17 Это - случай, находчивость, житейская мудрость в одном. Марья, спасибо тебе за такой урок. Пожалуй, у каждого должен быть запас цитат великих. По себе знаю - помогает сильно, когда имя известное произносишь.

----------


## Медведик

> поскольку у меня муж сегодня приезжает с командировки, и празднуем сегодня 14,02


Паздник любви прррроодолжается!!!!!!!!!!!!

Я тоже с утра 14-го проснулась и давай думать чего ж такого Сердешшшного сделать) Вот и придумались котлеточки-валентинки :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Сердечки-печеньки) очень вкусные,  и готовить не долго. Кому интересно - скину рецептик


С удовольствием возьму на воружение. Хотя по секрету скажу - не люблю готовить :tongue: Зато ооочень люблю вкусно куууушать  :Oj:

----------


## Katjatja

девчат я хоть и в позитив зашла но в каком то душевном ступоре. усталости что-ли. хотя заказов нет. от безделья наверно устаю и от беспокойства.

почитала 14 февраля  предложеньяца что есть любовь.  и решила спросить своего ребенка ему 3  г и 4 м.  
"Что такое любовь?" а  дитенок ответил
"Ты моя самая большая любовь!" :Oj:   больше ничего не добилась. спрашивала еще "а как ты думаешь кого любят?". ответ
"тех у кого глаза добрые"

Танюша с днем рождения доченьки.  :flower: 
Юля и Леночка-Евочка с днем рождения мамы. :flower:  
и отдельно Лену с дебютом на свадьбе. :flower: 

всем доброе утро!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> бум оркестровую братию собирать? У меня позади 9 лет оркестра, первая скрипка


*Сильва*,
 Ураааааааааа! Привет, коллега! В нашем полку прибыло! Маскировались под ведущих, а оказывается "засланные казачкИ", или "казАчки"? :biggrin:







> с дирижёром не сошлись...


Да, чего с ними сходиться-то? Не спорю, есть прекрасные дирижёры, которые и сами являются замечательными исполнителями. Но много из числа несостоявшихся музыкантов, а в провинции таких большинство. Я во многих коллективах работала, в одном у дирижёра была традиция, вновь прибывших приглашать на рюмку "чая" к себе в кабинет. Проверка на "вшивость" так сказать. Дошла и до меня очередь, стал расспрашивать меня обо всём, а в результате сам разоткровенничался, и говорит: "И, когда я понял, что у меня не получится на трубе, я решил стать дирижёром!"  :Vah: 
У меня самой в дипломе "Художественный руководитель оркестра"...

На фото Образцовый ВМФ, я там работала с 98ого по 2001. Интересно. Вспоминаю всегда с удовольствием это время. Да и практику там хорошую получила. 
В 99ом дочка в школу пошла, деньги очень нужны были. Попробовала в переходе метро поиграть. Получилось. Свою оркестровую зарплату там за 1-2 вечера сделаешь. А оркестр концертный, не полковой, занятость большая...Пришлось уволиться. А ребята там отличные, музыканты с большой буквы и никакого пафоса...
Я по ним скучаю...Этим летом приезжала на день ВМФ. Было очень приятно, что меня там оказывается ещё помнят. День ВМФ- всегда большой праздник и начало отпуска. Взяла свой "Никон", вот и фотки...
Сейчас есть возможность туда устроиться, но нет смысла, зарплата невелика. Дочь в этом году школу заканчивает, хочу опять рвануть в Москву (дочь там поступать в ВУЗ собирается). Я-вдова, нужно одной "тянуть", квартиру снимать придётся...
Даже немного жалко, что не пойду опять в оркестр...Ну это жизнь, дважды в одну реку не ступишь...

Праздник проходил в Крылатском, на Гребном канале. Там были военно-исторические клубы, вообще красиво, мне понравилось, и фото есть, прошлю!

[IMG]http://*********ru/497035m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/485771m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/486795m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/484747m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> "тех у кого глаза добрые"


в точку - ведь глаза излучают ту благостную энергию..которая притягивает и (в первую очередь) детей, стариков, животных,пьяных  :Aga:  и конечно же всех остальных ...

Только часто понятия Любовь и Страсть подменяются. Поэтому мужчины западают на Энергичных, Ярких, Экспрессивных женщин ... а Любовь находят с Добрыми, Понимающими и Ласковыми)
Вывод: нужно быть РАЗНОЙ :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Ох ...пол дня гуляю по темам форума..кое-что интересное нашла...что-то додумала.

А волнует меня вот что.
1. У моей бабушки юбилей 80 лет. Живёт она в деревне в Хакасии...выбраться мне не удасться - РАБОТА. А порадовать хочеться.
Вот думаю фотоколлаж сделать. Песню-переделку и голосовое поздравление  записать и через сестру по инету передать.
Ещё нужно подарок купить..да такой - который в посылке не попортился. Вот здесь ступор. Вещь то хочется нужную и приятную подарить....

2. У естрички (младше мня на 13 лет) - день рожденье, куда я естественно приглашена. Отмечать будем в баре. Небольшой компанией 5-10 человек. Восновном её ровестники. В баре шумно..музыка играет. Можно конечно по-сестрински просто поздравить и раслабляться, но знаю по опыту прошлых лет - что гости смотрят на меня с надеждой на развлечения. Вот и ломаю голову...чтобы такого им предложить.

А вообще это прям настоящая проблема для меня. Я к каждому мероприятию тщательно готовлюсь. А когда речь о моих близких - ступор. Мне кажется что сценарий и  поздравления из уст ведущей - торжественно и уместно..а когда я человек из компании - начинаю руководить - то как-то фальшиво. Вбщем...не люблю я РАЗВЛЕКАТЬ близких..я люблю их искренне поздравлять, дарить подарок и сюрпризы и РАЗВЛЕКАТЬСЯ ВМЕСТЕ с ними (кароке, танцы...и т.д.) А когда чувствую что на меня ложится развлекаловка - то будто на работе..и ощущение что я как личность не интерестна.. а приглашена для развлечения гостей.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*julia2222*, *Еvа-prazdnik* 

Для мамочки!


[IMG]http://*********ru/481675.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Здравствуйте, дорогие мои! 
Ничего не успеваю, потому что болею, в глазах двоится, только почитаю и всё! Сегодня получше... Вывод: нечего на мероприятии выскакивать на улицу разгоряченной!
Столько всего хочется вам пожелать!!!
Во-первых, мои поздравления мамочке Танюшке 
[IMG]http://*********ru/465291.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Katjatja*,
*Ksana tenlark*,
Тоже переживаю, что заказов мало. И тоже думаю, думаю : может, я плохая уж совсем как ведущая... И тут раздается звонок в дверь: моя знакомая брала у меня костюмы-переодевалки на свадьбу, куда они ездили в качестве гостей. И подбодрила меня тем, что наши свадьбы ЛУЧШЕ ! 
Так что мы - лучшие!!!! Всё будет хорошо!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Медведик*,
Лен, не заостряй свое внимание на глупостях. проведи начало и в середине немного поиграй, а остальное время - отдыхай как гостья с чистой совестью!!!

----------


## Медведик

*tatiana-osinka*,
Привет Танюш)))) :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Katjatja*,
Солнце моё, я в восторге от твоих коллажей!!!!!
Благодаря тебе возникла идея, как оформить одну из стен в квартире. Когда сделаю, сфоткаю и выложу!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Дорогие мои собеседницы, скоро весна!
А не пора ли почистить перышки? Но сначала можно пройти тесты. Мне выдали красный лак для ногтей, хотя мой любимый - спелая вишня!

http://www.passion.ru/test.php/vr/52/

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*Медведик*,
Привет, Леночка! Как прошла Валентиновская вечеринка у твоей дочи? А то мы с ней начали кое-что. а потом бросили...

----------


## Медведик

*tatiana-osinka*,
Она 20-го будет. Там решили совместить все праздники (День Валентина, 23 и 8). Волнуется...готовится...

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*tatiana-osinka*,

Заболела Таня наша!
На, поешь солдатской каши...


[IMG]http://*********ru/510346.jpg[/IMG]

И на лодке покатайся...

[IMG]http://*********ru/515466.jpg[/IMG]

Смури ты не поддавайся!
Пожелать здоровья рад Пётр Первый...

[IMG]http://*********ru/513418.jpg[/IMG]

И пират!

[IMG]http://*********ru/500106.jpg[/IMG]

Танюша, выздоравливай!

А это фотки со Дня ВМФ, Крылатское, Гребной канал.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Приветр, мои славные.* Так вот когда и где я вас всех вместе могу застукать. УРАААААААААААААААА.
Всем доброго утра.
*Осинка,* поправляйся. Хочешь хороший рецептик дам? Почаще в темку заглядывай. Чес слово лечит, по себе знаю. Проверяла.


*Сильва* и меня берите в оркестр. Я на рояле лабать могу, 


и чуток аккордеоном балуюсь. (сама училась)


Кстати, а закончила то я дирижёрское (хоть и не работала ни дня по специальности), но можно вспомнить. 


*Катюша*, а устами младенца истина глаголит. Любят, у кого глаза добрые. Это точно. А глядя в ваши, девочки глаза, знаю, что всех если не сейчас, то в скором времени просто настигнет ураган любви. Самые добрые глазки у всех вас. Ждите. Любовь чуток любит опаздывать, но обязательно приходит. А вот тогда уж держитесь от вихря эмоций.




*Анжела*я коплю денежку, чтоб к тебе не на виртуальную рыбку попасть. Лесюня, ты точно подметила. Без Анжелы мы бы тут варились с этими кнопочками ещё очень долго. Анжела, спасибо за скорую, неотложную помощь.


*Лесюня*, привет. Так вот ты какая Сибирячка. Оказывается кое-кто был прав. В сибири у нас живут действительно улыбчивые девчонки. Это вас морозец закаляет?



*Медведик*, смотри нас сейчас сколько в теме много. Давай угостим девчат? Чай, торт, фрукты......
Ой, девочки не обижайтесь. Но я такой интересный женский тортик нашла. (Уведите детей от мониторов)





*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Катя*, совсем забыла. Вчера была в восторге тоже от твоих коллажей. А куда ты их будешь применять? Особенно мне понравились люди. Вдруг возникла идея оформлять вип заказчикам вот такую прелесть. Тыкалась долго?

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*tatiana-osinka*,
 Тебе для поправки здоровья необычную микстурку изобрела. ПОПРАВЛЯЙСЯ, осиночка наша.



Девочки, не сердитесь. Но я Анжелочкину рыбку чуток попробовала. вкууууууууууууснеееееееенько

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> произвёл этот пост. http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=17 Это - случай, находчивость, житейская мудрость в одном.


Светик, только что прочла. Ай да Марья, ай да Искуссница. Настоящий профи.
Марья, снимаю шляпу......


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*


*Вот тебе и здрасте. Сидю тута в одного прикалываюсь. Люди, ау, вы где все?*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
То тут, то там, а в оновном на кухне... Муж сегодня выходной, так что комп уступаю ему, а сама в перерывчиках!   :frown:

----------


## Медведик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
ксюша привет!!!!!!!!!! рада тебя увидеть!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :flower:

----------


## Колесо

> Танюшка-колёсико! Прочитала твой отчёт... У меня тоже крёстные "управляют" частенько... Я иногда их тихо ненавижу.
> Когда только попала на форум, читала всё, сколько могла впитать, (хотя до сих пор ещё не все темы просмотрела) самое яркое впечатление произвёл этот пост. http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=17 Это - случай, находчивость, житейская мудрость в одном. Марья, спасибо тебе за такой урок. Пожалуй, у каждого должен быть запас цитат великих. По себе знаю - помогает сильно, когда имя известное произносишь.


*Светлана,*спасибо тебе огромное!.Прочитала,прочувствовала и поняла: то что произошло со мной,так, мелочь...хоть и неприятная!

*Марья,* нет слов!!!Просто Профи!А мне- учиться, учиться и учиться!




> "Ты моя самая большая любовь!"


*Катюшка,* каждая мама мечтает услышать эти слова от своего ребенка! И пусть твой сынуля скажет так же спустя.....лет!


> Сильва и меня берите в оркестр. Я на рояле лабать могу,


Девочки и я с вами!!!Возьмете? Правда я на уровне муз.школы(фортепьяно) и гитара-самоучка!!!Вам такие кадры нужны?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Девочки еще раз, спасибо за поздравления!!!
[B*]Лесюнчик,* рада видеть твое личико!!!
*Танюша-осиночка наша*, не хворать!!!Помни, нас ждут великие дела: Море заказов, несчетное количество благодарных клиентов и самое главное - ВЕСНА!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> !Вам такие кадры нужны?


Ну ты и кадр. Конечно же нужны. Иди к нам....... Ждёмсссссссс

----------


## Колесо

> Ну ты и кадр. Конечно же нужны. Иди к нам....... Ждёмсссссссс


*Ксюша,* спасибо!!!Ржунемагуууууууууууууууу!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> Катюшка, [/B]каждая мама мечтает услышать эти слова от своего ребенка! И пусть твой сынуля скажет так же спустя.....лет!
> 
> *Танюша-осиночка наша*, не хворать!!!Помни, нас ждут великие дела: Море заказов, несчетное количество благодарных клиентов и самое главное - ВЕСНА!!!!


Пусть тока попробует не скажет:biggrin: я сама очень часто говорю ему как я его люблю. еще с детства все части тела перечисляла и бусила. сейчас мы перешли наизучение внутреннего строения.и еще сказать "люблю твое сердечко " я могу с серьезным лицом. но на вопрос "И желудочек любишь?" начинаю. тихо в ржаке повизгивать.

----------


## Dium

А мне за пост   #814 поставил негативный отзыв за пожелание доброго утра и чашечки кофе с мышкой....цитирую: "фуууууууу.....какая гадость...." .Нет я совсем не огорчилась, просто интересно в чьем это духе??? не подписались-то однако:smile: 
Простите, уж не подумала, что мышка может вызвать такие эмоции :smile:

----------


## Сильва

*Dium*,
 Светик, не огорчайся! Это не главное в жизни. Значит, опять бродит по темам призрак.... чего, интересно?
*tatiana-osinka*, ты чего это разболелась? Срочно приходи в форму - тебя ждут уйма заказов!

Так, оркестр формируется - духовые деревянные, струнные, рояль (он же ритм). Вакансия - ударные, арфа, медные духовые...

----------


## Katjatja

> Анжела[/B]я коплю денежку, чтоб к тебе не на виртуальную рыбку попасть. *Катя*, совсем забыла. Вчера была в восторге тоже от твоих коллажей. А куда ты их будешь применять? Особенно мне понравились люди. Вдруг возникла идея оформлять вип заказчикам вот такую прелесть. Тыкалась долго?
> ]]


коллажи не в фотошопе( мне пока в нем труднее) и это не на мероприятия а по учебе.
сначала выбрала тона какие хочу сделать. ( красный очень манил) но не много картинок было. вырезала-выбирала  часа 2 наверно.  зеленый клеила 1.5 часа. сиреневый час (его не ставила) но уже с озверением,  а с лицами 4 часа вместе с вырезанием и поиском. хочу зеленую заламинировать и на стол. под тарелочку.какой то он такой располагающий к неспешному  поеданию.

а потом подумала что и на юбилей и день рождения такой коллажик тоже можно делать. одно но, если люди не знакомые врятли дадут столько фото. да и потом замучаешься их обрабатывать  да вырезать. а родным можно сделать сюрпризы. я в подарок девочкам-двойняшкам на 4 годика хочу придумать что-то такое и заламинированное. но буду делать в фотошопе. на тему друзья. ( мелкого моего)

не по теме но доброе. двойняшки эти мне как  родные . наверно потому что я сама хотела двойню и долго на узи ныла "посмотрите доктор лучше. точно только один ?:smile: " и наверно мои призывы в космос были очень сильные. потому что  когда сыну было полгода мы и познакомились. девчушки старше на полгода. и СРАЗУ не разлей вода.   после полгода смотрин в 1 г и 2 м. сын определился  и одну решился поцеловать.:smile: 
так что Лена теория точно работает, если чего то очень хочешь в любом случае это получаешь.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> А мне за пост   #814 поставил негативный отзыв за пожелание доброго утра и чашечки кофе с мышкой....цитирую: "фуууууууу.....какая гадость...." .Нет я совсем не огорчилась, просто интересно в чьем это духе??? не подписались-то однако:smile: 
> Простите, уж не подумала, что мышка может вызвать такие эмоции :smile:


огорчает не сколько сам отзыв а анонимность.     
 :flower:  кто ж знает  в чьем это духе.  явно  не в том кто тут постоянно пишет.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> !
> 
> Так, оркестр формируется - духовые деревянные, струнные, рояль (он же ритм). Вакансия - ударные, арфа, медные духовые...



я на ударные:smile:  буду бить редко но громко
:biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Убрали кнопку СПАСИБО!!!! ГДЕ? Ищу её в поте лица.

----------


## Марисоль

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ну что ж вы с Котиком так жиииссстоко!!???

----------


## Медведик

> А мне за пост   #814 поставил негативный отзыв


ну вот(((( а уговор был без критики в этой теме....
Жаль :frown:

----------


## Katjatja

> *Ксения Высоцкая*,
> Ну что ж вы с Котиком так жиииссстоко!!???


Его Ксюша позитивно помыла:smile:

----------


## Медведик

> я на ударные


а я на соседние барабаны!!!!!!
Мечтаю освоить этот инструмент))))

----------


## Инна Р.

> Убрали кнопку СПАСИБО!!!! ГДЕ? Ищу её в поте лица.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Что б найти кнопку, нужно обновить страницу.  :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Garmonia*,
 Это не котик. Это я такая стала, после поиска кнопки СПАСИБО.
Привет,* Гармоша*. Как же долго я не видела тебя. Присоединяйся к нам на ланч... Девочки, всех приглашаю.

----------


## Медведик

Ой Инна - как приятно тебя видеть!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Девочки не успела я по-уму продумать поздравление бабушки и сестры - как получила заказы на 23-е, 1-е марта (Масленница) и 8-е марта.
С одной стороны меня то очень радует - т.к. ДЕНЮШКА)))))
А с другой - чаовые мероприятия в Торгово-развлекательно Центре, где люди СТЕСНЯЮТСЯ играть. Готовлю обычно на 2-3 часа ...чтоб втянуть хоть во что-то...прощупываю публику и вперёд. Так что муторная подготовка началась..... :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 45 секунд*
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюш...глянь как объелась...щёки в кадр не входят :biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Что б найти кнопку, нужно обновить страницу.


Нифига не появляется эта кнопка. Буду спасибо выражать эмоциями.
*innca*,
 Привет. Как день, удался?

----------


## Медведик

> Нифига не появляется эта кнопка.


у еня тоже пропала - фокус с обновлением и перезагрузкой не удался (((

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюш...глянь как объелась...щёки в кадр не входят


Не объелась. Просто жую усиленно.


> как получила заказы на 23-е, 1-е марта (Масленница) и 8-е марта.
> С одной стороны меня то очень радует - т.к. ДЕНЮШКА)))))


*Медведик*, поздравляю в заказами. УРААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Медведик

> поздравляю


спасибо - завтра буду включать мозги..

Инуль - кажется ты говорила - что от часовых мероприятий отказываешься?
А я вот наоборот практикую - есть плюсы и минусы..но вобщем то я довольно. Цену прошу высокую...подготовка конечно тщательная, но и энергозатрат за час нааамного меньше)

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Девочки милые, немного можно вас повеселить? Нашла интересные картинки, а в какою тему их не знаю. ПРосто поднимаю настроение всем, кому грустно. Главное знайте, помощь рядом. Звоните, пишите и мы придём, нет прибежим на помощь, чтоб поднять вам настроение. *Да здравствует территория добра и позитива.*

----------


## Katjatja

> Девочки милые, немного можно вас повеселить? Нашла интересные картинки, а в какою тему их не знаю. ПРосто поднимаю настроение всем, кому грустно. [/IMG]


Классно! я себя в сереньком полосатеньком кажется узнала.
Ленусь с заказами тебя!  :smile:

----------


## Медведик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ух ты Ксюш - помимо хорошего настроения это ж  картинки для вышивки!!!! Прелесть)

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Цену прошу высокую...

----------


## Медведик

> с заказами тебя!


спасибо))) буду количеством набирать)))

Вместо полноценных 7 одночасовых :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 35 секунд*
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Крюююто...с пистолетиком)))

----------


## Инна Р.

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Да, день начался в налоговой - нашли ошибку в отчете, завтра понесу исправленный вариант :smile:. 




> Инуль - кажется ты говорила - что от часовых мероприятий отказываешься?


Ага, приходится отказываться - без музыки я не работаю, а везти на 1 час кг. 70 аппаратуры + реквизит, да еще смотря куда ехать, по пробкам - это ж какую цену надо назвать, что б клиенты согласились :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:. Поэтому в моих объявлениях стоит строчечка - от 6000 руб. Вот за эту цену я б поехала и на час - только никто не заказывает  :Vah: .

----------


## Медведик

> без музыки я не работаю


да..мне проще у них на каждой точке аппаратура и диджея своего я беру (с ноутбуком).

Вот уже пол года на них работаю...помимо 3-х еженедельных то тематические...то календарные праздники то пиар-акции приходят..так что не менее 12-15 часовых мероприятий в месяц.

----------


## Марисоль

> Привет, Гармоша. Как же долго я не видела тебя. Присоединяйся к нам на ланч... Девочки, всех приглашаю.


Привет! Девочки-красавицы!!! Я все чахну , села на антибиотики - бронхит народными снадобьями не вылечила. 
Мой любимый кофеек  :вскипятить стакан молока и в кипящее молоко засыпать молотый кофе, сахар по вкусу - мне этот рецептик больше всего нравится, он нежный и бодрит вмеру. Советую попробовать :Vishenka 29:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Ой, милые мои, скоро масленница начнётся. Давайте на что нибудь в теме заморочимся?

----------


## Медведик

*Garmonia*,
Спасибо Мариш...здоровей с каждым днём!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Привет! Девочки-красавицы!!! Я все чахну , села на антибиотики - бронхит народными снадобьями не вылечила.
> Мой любимый кофеек :вскипятить стакан молока и в кипящее молоко засыпать молотый кофе, сахар по вкусу - мне этот рецептик больше всего нравится, он нежный и бодрит вмеру. Советую попробовать


С удовольствием.

Девчата, нифига себе, какую я картинку вставила. Самой аж страшно. Вот это размах. Вот это по позитивному.

*Гармония*, срочно лечиться. Ты нам нужна бодра, весела, без кха-кха!!!!! Ок?

----------


## Медведик

Ой Ксюнь..вспомнила как в прошлом году мы Масленницу поджигали)) Поехала в гости к родителям и решили мы семейством прогуляться и Масленницу сжечь. Экстренно смастерили её из подручных средств...два рулона газет крестиком примотали и в тряпочку одели. она малюсенькая получилась. Вышли в снежное поле - люди на нас косятся.. что мы такое ритуальное с крестом делаем...нахохоталисьkuku

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

[B]*Медведик[/b*
Леночка, супер. А вот я ни разу не учавствовала в таком забавном мероприятии. Так хочется.

----------


## Марисоль

Спасибо за поддержку!!!
Вот вам , дорогие , для поднятия настроения говорящие коты , мне очень нравится
http://video.mail.ru/list/bukabuka/399/400.html

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Ко мне пришли клиенты. Выйду на связь вечером. Девчата, не спать....




Дождитесь хоть кто нибудь меня вечером. Я скоренько!!!!!!!!

----------


## Марисоль

> Ко мне пришли клиенты. Выйду на связь вечером. Девчата, не спать....


Удачного заказа, дорогая , обязательно дождемся!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Вот вам , дорогие , для поднятия настроения говорящие коты , мне очень нравится
> http://video.mail.ru/list/bukabuka/399/400.html
> __________________


Вот это я хохочу и хохочу. СПАСИБО, Марина.

----------


## Медведик

*Garmonia*,
Ой спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!! Насмеялась - аж щёки болят..и слёзы из глаз

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*



> Вот это я хохочу и хохочу


Ой Мариш - сейчас Ксюшкины клиенты замяукают)))

----------


## Масяня

*Garmonia*,


Маринка, привет. Слушай, ну смени аватарку. очень тебя прошу. Я тебя после Питера с ушами не воспринимаю.

----------


## Медведик

Ой Светик - и ты обновлённая!!!!!! Мариш ну проооооосим  :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

ВСем привет!  А я умею играть на нервах...,в совершенстве и больше не на чем, но в принципе я могу на погремушках.:biggrin:
Мариша, ты не болей! :flower: 
Девчата! ВСем добрый вечер!

----------


## Сильва

Не, ну умные животные:

----------


## Медведик

> добрый вечер!


Добрый))))))

*Добавлено через 50 секунд*



> ну умные животные


особенно тёмненьки толстяк - так потешно просил ещщщщщщёёёёёёёёёёё

----------


## Сильва

Девочки, а десерт в это время ещё можно? [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

СВетик! Время 18.08. Для пирожен поздно, но я с удовольствием. Мне уже ничего не поможет...:rolleyes:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Мне уже ничего не поможет...


Анжел, в корне неправильная установка!!!
Правильная - КРАСОТУ НИЧЕМ НЕ ИСПОРТИШЬ!!!

----------


## Медведик

> КРАСОТУ НИЧЕМ НЕ ИСПОРТИШЬ!!!


не замажешь - и не сотрёшь!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Правильная - КРАСОТУ НИЧЕМ НЕ ИСПОРТИШЬ!!!


Я и говорю, что я и так красивая..., что мне эти пироженные нестрашны.:biggrin:

----------


## Марисоль

> Маринка, привет. Слушай, ну смени аватарку. очень тебя прошу. Я тебя после Питера с ушами не воспринимаю.


Привет-привет, северная красавица!!!
Я сегодня уже заметила твою новую классную аватарку, хотела тебе комплиментик послать. да меня тут отвлекли. Такая ты на ней игриво-кокетливая, прелесть!

Да сменю я свои уши , скоро весна , они облетят и я предстану в другом образе

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Люди, меня наняли на *8 августа*. Угощаю....





Так. А что тут за дескриминация с кнопкой СПАСИБО? Только Медведик и Колесо могут благодарить? Верните кнопку или будет, как вчера......
*ДИСКРИМИНАЦИЯ полная.*

----------


## Колесо

> Люди, меня наняли на 8 августа. Угощаю....


*Ксюша,* поздравляю!!!Так держать!!!



> Так. А что тут за дескриминация с кнопкой СПАСИБО? Только Медведик и Колесо могут благодарить? Верните кнопку или будет, как вчера......


Ну вот, сглазили ...и у меня пропала заветная кнопочка. Что делать будем???

----------


## Анжелла

> Ну вот, сглазили ...и у меня пропала заветная кнопочка. Что делать будем???
> __________________


Будем просто радоваться!kuku Ксюша, поздравляю с заказом! :flower:  У меня тоже спасибок нет.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Что делать будем???


Поблагодарить администратора.



И напиться с радости.

*
а благодарить будем так.....*



[IMG][IMG][IMG][IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Дорогие форумчане, вам передали привет. Думаю сами поймёте от кого. Сказали :*"Жифффффффффффффффф, но занят. Скоро буду. После выборов...."
*


Дональд, привет передала. Теперь давай сдыхивай свои выборы и сам приходи.

*Добавлено через 28 минут*
Люда, оптимисточка наша. У тебя есть кнопка СПАСИБО? поделись хоть кусочком!

----------


## Donald

Фсем привет! Фсех целую или жму лапу в зависимости от половой принадлежности! Забежал на минуту для сказать, што жив и помню про всех! И люблю - до боли в суставах!

----------


## Сильва

Я просчитала!  :Vah:  Кнопочка действует только на территории вільної України!

----------


## Масяня

> Такая ты на ней игриво-кокетливая, прелесть!



Марин, ты не поверишь, после самой тяжёлой свадьбы уже ночью, мужу говорю, Санька, сними меня фотограф, чтож я зря  14 февраля така красива.  А у тебя после Питера ого-го сколько фото для аватарок, так что не жадничай. Мы тебя лю....

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Donald*,


Димка, ух, как соскучилась. Айда в кинозал, кино смотреть душещипательное. А то как в прорубь, так вместе. Ты не исчезай больше так надолго, мы без тебя скучаем, правда девчёнки?!

----------


## Анжелла

> Димка, ух, как соскучилась. Айда в кинозал, кино смотреть душещипательное. А то как в прорубь, так вместе. Ты не исчезай больше так надолго, мы без тебя скучаем, правда девчёнки?!


Дима...
  не пропадай больше так надолго. :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> Дима...
>   не пропадай больше так надолго.


 Угусь.:smile: оставайся мальчик с нами.......:biggrin:

ну вот и у меня вроде с мертвой точки дела сдвинулись. заказ на май в детсад выпускной, скоро в родителями встречаться будем. еще не разу такое не проводила. вообще не в курсе сколько мероприятие обычно длится. хотя оценивая ситуацию,  подольше бы:smile:
у нас дома какой то вирус,   нехороший и непонятный. что пить для поправки тоже не очень понятно.

----------


## Курица

Девочки, это стихотворение меня чем-то задело...А вас?

Выбирал мальчишка розу осторожно,
Так, чтоб остальные не помять,
Продавщица глянула тревожно:
Помогать ему, не помогать?

Тоненькими пальцами в чернилах,
Натыкаясь на цветочные шипы,
Выбрал ту, которая раскрыла
По утру сегодня лепестки.

Выгребая свою мелочь из карманов,
На вопрос - кому он покупал?
Засмущался как-то очень странно:
«Маме…»,- еле слышно прошептал.

-День рожденья, ей сегодня тридцать…
Мы с ней очень близкие друзья.
Только вот лежит она в больнице,
Скоро будет братик у меня.

Убежал. А мы стояли с продавщицей,
Мне - за сорок, ей – за пятьдесят.
*Женщинами стоило родиться,
Чтобы вот таких растить ребят.*

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/485786m.jpg[/IMG]

Наверное, это был ТАКОЙ цветок...Цветок детской любви...

----------


## Katjatja

> Девочки, это стихотворение меня чем-то задело...А вас?
> 
> 
> 
> Наверное, это был ТАКОЙ цветок...Цветок детской любви...


 задело? да я реву чего то сижу.:eek:  очень трогательное стихотворение. девчат наверно пойду я ,чего то такая впечатлительная.

 а еще сегодня опять спросила ребенка про любовь (вот я какая опять про себя услышать захотела так он такое выдал что я чуть на асфальт не села)
вопрос" Что такое любовь?"
ответ "Это когда тебя в небе любят"

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Забежал на минуту для сказать, што жив и помню про всех!


Не пропадай надолго Дима!!!



> Девочки, это стихотворение меня чем-то задело...А вас?


Отличные стихи Таня. Про своего пацана подумал, не такой. Дочери растут более
нежными!!

----------


## Колесо

> задело? да я реву чего то сижу. очень трогательное стихотворение. девчат наверно пойду я ,чего то такая впечатлительная.


Да,такая же петрушка...Эх,позитивщики!!! *Катюша*, твой сынок тебе обязательно подарит розу и не одну,а миллион!!!

Всем спокойной ночи,завтра рано на работу,карантин закончился...

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Katjatja*,
 Катюш, и не стыдно тебе :biggrin: в песчаной тамадее про Крым спрашивать?
А я на что? При наличии свободного времени начну иллюстрированный репортаж  :Aga:  специально для тебя, следи.
Я, да и не только я, ещё Юля и Ева уже рассказывали. Но это, конечно, далеко не всё.

----------


## Katjatja

> Да,такая же петрушка...Эх,позитивщики!!! *Катюша*, твой сынок тебе обязательно подарит розу и не одну,а миллион!!!
> 
> Всем спокойной ночи,завтра рано на работу,карантин закончился...


мы позитивненько ревем. это как бы сказать катарсические слезы:smile:
Ксанчик  а меня по чьей милости теперь и в Бахчисарай тянет?

цветы для всех  посетительниц  этой темки от моего сынули. и всем спокойной ночи
[IMG]http://*********ru/506269.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Девочки и Дима, привет! (Позитивные мальчики, активизируйтесь, пжлста). Вот, вроде, устала жутко, а не зайдёшь в "Позитив," - день зря прошёл:biggrin:! Спасибо всем за добрые слова!
Вот, попробую позитиву подкинуть! Летом в деревне:
Красавец! Только когда его на луг выводили, все прятались, а то мало ли чего:

Крольчата какие крошечные:

А здесь к нам вечером в гости ёжик пришёл, мы хотели его молоком напоить, но кто в большой семье...

Анастасия! Звезда моя!!! Ну или почти:biggrin:...

Угощаетесь сливками, прямо с ветки, сочные, аж трескаются, а сла-а-дкие!!!

В предпоследний вечер мы всей семьёй осознали, что другой такой возможнсти запустить змея в ближайшее время не будет. И змей полетал, а папа побегал:biggrin:...

Вечер, луг, остывающая земля и разнотравье...


Спокойной ночки всем и пусть в душе будет, как летним вечером: тёплая нега....

----------


## Анжелла

Евачка, Умничка! Вот это про тебя...Коня на скоку остановит, в горящую избу войдет... И свадьбу впервые проведет.:biggrin:

----------


## Donald

Ой... мужики, дефффчонки... Растрогали меня прям... Таня-Курица добила влёт(я теперь и кнопок то не вижу - на ощупь печатаю!), да еще и EVA-Лена-красавица, наша рыжая бестия своим фоторепортажем отправила в воспоминания о лете. Но на то она и территория добра, что хорошо здесь! Уютно и тепло от вас... Так и хочется сказать:
*Дмитрий Анатольевич(это я не себе - другому, тому, что в Кремле) дай, пжста, денежек маленечко нашему брату на общий сбор в Песчаной? А мы тебе ДР бесплатно закатим!*
Может, напишем письмо коллективное? :smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> Может, напишем письмо коллективное?


Дима, конечно напишем! А он нас пошлет. Ты вообще представляешь сколько нас? И во сколько встанет государству наш проезд до Тамадеи-2009. :biggrin:
НО попробовать конечно можно... Надо девчонок попросить кто пишет, чтоб в стихах, красиво, а не как попало... :Oj:

----------


## Медведик

> меня наняли на 8 августа.


поздравляюююююююююююююююююю  :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
ксюш - каждое утро глядя на твои зарисовки - улыбаююююсь!!!!!!!!!! кнопки нет...весы не дают поставить- СПАСИБО!!!! 

[img]http://s15.******info/6fd23aa93a1548ff277431b66ef51c75.gif[/img] Ты как Яркая Бабочка - хлопаешь своими разноцветными рыльями и разукрашиваешь нашу весёлыми картинками и позитифффффффффффчиком))))

*Добавлено через 13 минут*



> помню про всех! И люблю - до боли в суставах!


Диииимочка- а уж как мы то тебя любим......будь рядышком - не убегай далеко и надолго kuku

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> заказ на май в детсад выпускной


Катюнь УРРРРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
*Курица*,
Ой Танюш - задело не то слово...нос щиплет, в глазах слёзы...СПАСИБО. 
Дай БОГ чтобы мой сын был ХОРОШИМ и СчАСТЛИВЫМ человеком.

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
*tamada-yaroslavl*,
Зато Вы Юрий такой!!!! Искренне восхищаюсь тобой.. такой чистый и чуткий и дарующий человек...рада что ты с нами!!!!!!!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*



> цветы для всех  посетительниц  этой темки от моего сынули


Ой Олежек спасибо Малыш))) Вот и юные жители с букетами подтянулись. А это тебе вкуснятинки: [img]http://s14.******info/8590452765679abac470821c4b19c0d4.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 30 минут*



> пусть в душе будет, как летним вечером: тёплая нега....


Леночка-Евочка СПАСИБО. Тепло на душе.... 
 Сыну в деревне раздолье ...

 и СВОБОДААААААА

 Наш защитник Барсик. Как то по молодости цапнул сына за попку (играл с ним). С техпор Алёша его оооочень любит ..но боится и обходит стороной :wink:

Любимец бабушки и Алёши - ТИГР. Оправдывает своё имя. Дерётся где-то по ночам..постоянно ободранный и ооочень толстый

----------


## Медведик

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> дай, пжста, денежек маленечко нашему брату на общий сбор в Песчаной? А мы тебе ДР бесплатно закатим!
> Может, напишем письмо коллективное?


А что...энто тема))))) Можно и каждый по своему месту жительста. Рупор в руки и айда отмечать День Рождение)))) Веселье гарантируем)

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Ну вот.... я по утрам как всегда одна ....[img]http://s16.******info/236a873501e0d5793dba553562dd876a.gif[/img]

сладких вам снов девчёнки и мальчишки и многообещающего пробуждения!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

сообщаю ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ


*Я теперь не svetlg2, а МАСЯНЯ.*

----------


## Медведик

*Масяня*,
Светик как тебе это удалось??????  :Pivo:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Добренькое-добренькое утречко!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/519570.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Девчонки-ребята, чтоб перечитать все за день, нужен час! Позитивщики!!!!
А если по делу, у меня предложение - давайте фотки грузить среднего размера, а то страницы очень долго загружаютсЯ

----------


## Donald

*Масяня*,
 А мы уже заметили! Поздравляю! Чо, замуж вышла?  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> давайте фотки грузить среднего размера


Доброе утро!!!!!!!!!!!
это №2???

*Добавлено через 22 секунды*
*Donald*,
ПРивет Дима)))))

----------


## Donald

Здравствуй, Леночка-красавица! 
Всем ребятам нравится!
Ноженьки точе-о-оные, 
Глазки увлеченные!  :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Доброе утро! Всем хорошего дня и каждому - по заказу!

----------


## Donald

Лен, а у тбя аська есть?

----------


## Медведик

*Donald*,
вах-вах-вах.. какие медовые слова)))) благодарю ДИМИРТИЙ .. :flower:

----------


## Сильва



----------


## Медведик

> аська есть?


есть аська в майл-агенте- но я там всегда в нивидимке :wink: Ник Рада

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*
*Сильва*,
доброе уторо Светик ..кофеееёк ..мммм
А у меня молоко закончилось(((( а в магазин лень бежать ;)

----------


## tatiana-osinka

УХ! Дочитала все, что за вчера все наговорили! 
Таня - курочка, прослезила!!! Стих - супер!!! 
Дима, сейчас тобой займусь!
Светланка, книгу твою качаю, а то, как и Таня-колесико, на ДР сына позволила себе расслабиться...
Лена, не знаю как по номерам, у меня написано: средний размер...:rolleyes:
И сразу ассоциации....:smile:

----------


## Медведик

> Светланка, книгу твою качаю


я что-то пропустила?? Какую книгу?

----------


## Donald

*Медведик*,
 Лен, не могу найти тебя...
Я, как ты понимаешь, Donald там... Попробуй, пжста...

----------


## Сильва

Сообщаю всем: звонит прямо сейчас Таня-осинка ии плачет. У неё срочно отключили интернет, она всех любит, отпишется позже, Диме скинет всё позже...kiss

----------


## Медведик

> У неё срочно отключили интернет, она всех любит


ой блин..
Наша Таня громко плачет(((
Тише Танечка не плачь - мы тебя отже любим и ждёёём

----------


## tatiana-osinka

А я вернулась!!! Перебои с инетом, а вообще у нас на сегодня профилактику объявили!...

----------


## Медведик

> я вернулась!


урааааааааааа!!!!
kiss

----------


## Сильва

Девчата, айда в "Беседку!" Там Макната такое выложила!  :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

> айда в "Беседку!"


ща будем )))))

----------


## Katjatja

> *Масяня*,
>  А мы уже заметили! Поздравляю! Чо, замуж вышла?


kuku .  Тебе идет. а паспорт поменяла?:smile:

Всем доброе утро. решила отписываться сразу.а то пока до конца дочитаю все перезабуду.
как всегда понесло меня на волнах фантазии  про письмо господину Медведеву:smile:. представила куча писем  с одинаковооформленными конвертами. меня точно по латвийскому ТВ покажут как подрывщицу лица страны. у России деньги клянчу:biggrin:  а вообще это мысль пишем одинаковые экземпляры в верхушки власти по месту жительства с просьбами. и внизу мелким шрифтом "А мы еще и презеденту копию послали" как никрути о форуме заговорят:smile:  обсудят. поосуждают а потом глядишь   и заказики пойдут.:smile:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброе утро всем девченкам и Диме праздничному, что рано встают и позитив на сайт подают!!!



> А мы тебе ДР бесплатно закатим!


Ну не совсем бесплатно, пусть хоть столик накроют, покормят немного, а мы их кухню всю жизнь вспоминать будем!!!




> Искренне восхищаюсь тобой.. такой чистый и чуткий и дарующий человек...рада что ты с нами!!!


Лена спасибо, аж сердце застучало аритмично от волнений!!!!




> Добренькое-добренькое утречко!!!


Чашку кофию, я тебе бодрящего налью!!! Проснулся и пью!!

----------


## Медведик

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
Доброе утро Юра)))) А у нас уже обед!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

[QUOTE=tamada-yaroslavl;2233795]Доброе утро всем девченкам и Диме праздничному, что рано встают и позитив на сайт подают!!!

Ну не совсем бесплатно, пусть хоть столик накроют, покормят немного, а мы их кухню всю жизнь вспоминать будем!!!
QUOTE]
тогда требования меняются. 
1. спонсировать поездку енному количеству тамадов
2. не забыть покормить нас же во время проведения мероприятия:smile:

----------


## Volodя

*Медведик*,
 А у нас вообще Калининградское время, так что у нас с Украиной самое ранее утро:tongue:

----------


## Медведик

> А у нас


у ва Вов воообще хитрое местечко...мы тут мёрзнем в шубах ходим - а ты ландышами любуешься)))

----------


## Volodя

Ну... ландышей пока нет, но в середине апреля будут. А на рынке тюльпаны тепличные начали продавать и подснежников полно.

----------


## Медведик

> подснежников полно


 :Oj:  :Aga:  перепутала

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Дааааааааааааааааааа. Вот я и дочитала до конца. А не было то всего пол ночки.
*Катюша*, поправляйся наше солнышко.


*Медведик*. Леночка, Ты умница. Спасибо за тему. А это про тебя Донольд писал......



*Юра, Ярославль*, береги сердечко. Нас много. Начнём сейчас КААААААК засыпать комплиментами, тогда что делать то будешь?


*Света*, поздравляем с новым именем. А вот и аватарочка тебе от нас...


*Курочка, Танюша*, ты как всегда зацепишь всех и прямо за живое. Спасибо тебе, что мы можем плакать в этой теме, но плакать от умиления, радости и счастья...


*Сильва*, приветик. А кофе вкусный, обалденно. Леночка, а молоко тут. Я уже сбегала. Присоединяйся...


*Осинка*, как самочувствие? Инет работать должен, инету надо быть, когда такие люди (леди) к нам будут приходить.


*А самому юнному нашему обитателю, Олежке, спаибо за цветы. Так мило и с душой* Мы очень рады....


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Дима, конечно напишем! А он нас пошлет.


Анжела, ты веришь, что нас так легко можно послать. Он с радостью примет наше предложение. Тем более, что за дело берётся сам ДОНАЛЬД.

*Ева*, пропустила твой пост. Спасибо за деревню Настальгия бешенная. Но мне там уже не быть. Вот только если к кому нибудь напросится. 
Пригласите в деревнююююююююююююююююююююю!!!!!!
Хочется...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Volodя*,
 Ой, привет привет. Как это тебя там в автарке плющит. Праздник продолжается? И мы хотим. Вова, и нам салюта.......

----------


## Медведик

> это про тебя Донольд


Если обратишь внимание - на аватарке я по пояс))) Дима явно идеализровал)

*Добавлено через 42 секунды*



> а молоко тут. Я уже сбегала


спасибочки роднуля!!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Доброе утро всем девченкам


Девочки, дождались.... Обдегчение на сердце. Утро начинается с мальчишек...


Вот теперь можно работать, отдыхать, веселится, умилятся и ВООЩЕ....

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*



> Если обратишь внимание - на аватарке я по пояс))) Дима явно идеализровал)


Так вот я и поравила этот пробел. Дима, спасибо за описание. Думаю нашла, то что надо

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
У меня радость. Вернули кнопку СПАСИБО. Странно это всё....:tongue:

----------


## Медведик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
вот что получилось:

----------


## manja

* ПРИКОЛЫ С УТРА....
КАК СТАТЬ ЭКСТРАВОГАНТНЫМ*

Припаркуйте машину на оживленной автостраде, выставьте в окно фен для волос навстречу движению машин. Вы увидите, как они замедляют скорость. 

2. Позвоните куда-нибудь, где вас очень хорошо знают, и спросите самого себя, не изменяя при этом голоса. 

3. Если кто-то вас просит что-то сделать, спросите: "Вам с кетчупом?" 

4. Уговорите ваших коллег по работе попрыгать вместе с вами на стульях вокруг переговорного стола. 

5. Изображайте бешеный страх перед степлерами. 

6. На работе насыпьте кофе без кофеина в соответствующую банку, в течение трех недель периодически пополняйте запасы. Затем, когда все сотрудники отвыкнут от кофеина, замените этот кофе на обычный. 

7. Отправляя почтовый денежный перевод, в графе для сообщений напишите: "За сексуальные услуги". 

8. На каждую фразу вашего собеседника отвечайте: "Это тебе так кажется". 

9. В конце каждой вашей фразы произносите: "Согласно пророчеству". 

10. Принесите на работу колонки и подключите их к компьютеру. Запустите какую-нибудь порнографическую игрушку с соответствующими звуками, а в ответ на замечания коллег внушительным тоном попросите их не отвлекать вас от работы. 

11. Когда пишете, не употребляйте заглавных букв и знаков препинания. 

12. По возможности бегите вприпрыжку, вместо того чтобы просто идти. 

13. Спрашивайте у людей, какого они пола, а когда получите ответ, начинайте истерически смеяться. 

14. Позвоните в службу доставки обедов и скажите, что у вас нужно забрать грязную посуду. 

15. Подпевайте певцам в опере. 

16. Пойдите на вечер поэзии и так ненавязчиво поинтересуйтесь, почему в стихах нет рифмы. 

17. Скажите своему начальнику: "Голоса у меня в голове мне не мешают. Но вот голоса у ТЕБЯ в голове меня очень сильно раздражают!" 

18. Отправляйте по сети сообщения коллегам с подробным описанием того, что вы делаете. Например: "Если что, я в сортире, в третьей кабинке". 

19. Обнесите свое рабочее место сеткой от комаров и весь день крутите кассету с музыкой джунглей. 

20. Дней за 5 до выполнения п.19 скажите коллеге, пригласившему вас на вечеринку, что уровень этого общества вас не устраивает. 

21. Взяв деньги из банкомата, кричите: "Ура! Я опять выиграл!! Уже третий раз за неделю!!!" 

22. Покидая зоопарк, бегите и кричите: "Спасайтесь, тигры убежали!" 

23. Вычислите магазин, в котором покупает одежду ваш начальник, купите себе точно такую же и каждый день надевайте на работу то, в чем был ваш начальник накануне. Это особенно эффективно, если ваш начальник - противоположного с вами пола.


*НАЖМИТЕ НА РИСУНОК И СДЕЛАЙТЕ ТЕСТ....*
*Добавлено через 7 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/483732m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*manja*,
Спасибо за хорошее настроение!

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*
*Медведик*,
А вот вверху пора делать эпиляцию! Бегом в салон!

----------


## manja

ВСем доброго утра и хорошего настроения на весь день...

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Масяня*,
 Поздравляю !!!!!
Масяни очень нам нужны,
Масяни Разные Важны !!!

----------


## Volodя

> Volodя,
>  Ой, привет привет. Как это тебя там в автарке плющит. Праздник продолжается? И мы хотим. Вова, и нам салюта.......


...Иногда я чувствую себя дауном... а потому, что не совсем понимаю что люди имет ввиду...:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

*manja*,
Доброе утро Манечка)))) :flower: 

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*



> пора делать эпиляцию! Бегом в салон!


:biggrin: уже бегу.....

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Volodя*,
Это у тебя из-за большой фотки аватарка зауженная, т.е. сплющенная! 
Так что не обижайся, а улыбнись!

----------


## Медведик

Продолжаю дело начатое Катюшей)))
Обед от моей дочки (Настёны)


И десерт от сыночка (Алёши)
Сам готовил "пирожные" Ангелочки и Бабочки


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Всё девочки и мальчики ... убегаю в сауну))))...вечерком перед сном загляну...всем доброго дня!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

Так, :smile:сразу всем говорю, :Aga:  замужем я уже давненько и даже дважды за одним и тем же мужем.  :tongue:

Имя поменяно по просьбе видевших и встречавшихся не виртуально, а реально. Потому как svetlg2 выговорить трезвым не реально. А так как в кругу Питерских меня всё равно все называли только Масяней, то после долгих раздумий я уговорила Николая администратора поменять. Ура, сработало.

----------


## _Лесюня_

Леночка... сходу - Хорошей тебе "помойки"-как шутит мой брат
[IMG][/IMG]

Масечка... привввет))) :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> Хорошей тебе "помойки"


спасибо Лесюнь))) Ты если в районе Доватора живёшь - тоже присоеиняйся...мы по вторникам с 17-19 в сауну с бассейном (школьную) ходим

----------


## _Лесюня_

спасибо, дорогая))) может и когда. Но я в Академе. и... не сегодня во всяком)
Буду иметь ввиду)
это тебе)



держи прекрасные как ты Орхидеи)
невинные и и чистыекак после сауны )))

----------


## Katjatja

> невинные и и чистыекак после сауны )))


орхидей с мужиками в сауну не пущать!:smile:  

привет Лесюнь. вроде бы еще не приветствовала на форуме.:smile:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Доброе утро Юра)))) А у нас уже обед!!!!


Счастливые, а я позавтракаю и пообедаю одновременно!
Вчера до 3-х ночи программы качал и в кинозале сидел паралельно. Вот и проснулся только в 9 утра!!!



> это ж наш Новосибирский именитый тамада





> я с ним не знакома...просто наслышана





> А вот и познакомимся... во время Новосибирской встречи в 20-х числах марта! А кто с нами?


Лена, Дима, Прочитал в беседке а это что, правда такие кадры у Вас есть в Новосибирске, или шутка??




> . 
> 1. спонсировать поездку енному количеству тамадов
> 2. не забыть покормить нас же во время проведения мероприятия


Второе возможно, первое предложение, вряд ли осилят. Кризис!!!



> А на рынке тюльпаны тепличные начали продавать


Володя, а у меня на даче болше 1000 штук растет, сортов 15, начиная от белых, заканчивая фиолетово-черными. Всем соседям раздаем!!! А в прошлом году ехал с дачи в электричке веселый-привеселый, так до дома и не довез!! Девченкам первым встречным в вагоне раздарил.

----------


## Katjatja

> Счастливые, а я позавтракаю и пообедаю одновременно!
> Вчера до 3-х ночи программы качал и в кинозале сидел паралельно. Вот и проснулся только в 9 утра!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Лена, Дима, Прочитал в беседке а это что, правда такие кадры у Вас есть в Новосибирске, или шутка??
> 
> 
> ...


Юра  загрузите еще разок фото. пожалуйста. чует сердце там красота.:smile:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Юра загрузите еще разок фото. пожалуйста. чует сердце там красота


Попробовал, кажись получилось!!
Час еще один кадр прошлогодний с дачи.
Народ мужайтесь, скоро весна!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/514473m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 А я к Вам на дачу весной приеду... лет через 5...:wink:
Жаль, у меня тоже есть весенние фотографии с прошлого года, но с мобильника, не буду позориться качеством...

----------


## _Лесюня_

Сильва  спасибо большое за открытку - люблю грацию и нежность лебедей..
когда-то дарила /и с концами/ стихотворение «Нежность лебединая» парню…



> С удовольствием возьму на воружение. Хотя по секрету скажу - не люблю готовить  Зато ооочень люблю вкусно куууушать


Ну, каждому свое)))готовить их не обременительно – за то радость ближних- неподдельная. Рецептик уже в личке) кстати, там есть дополнения моих контактов)



> "Ты моя самая большая любовь!" больше ничего не добилась. спрашивала еще "а как ты думаешь кого любят?". Ответ "тех у кого глаза добрые"


Я присоединяюсь к высказыванию Дитяти, и Еще раз/см.в поздравлялке/ 
поздравляю с  Днем Доброты!!! И помните песню/в тему, как говориться/
Спроси у жизни строгой,
Какой идти дорогой?
Куда по свету белому
Отправиться с утра?
Иди за солнцем следом,
Хоть этот путь неведом,
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди
Дорогою добра!
Иди за солнцем следом,
Хоть этот путь неведом,
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди
Дорогою добра!
Забудь свои заботы,
Падения и взлёты,
Не хнычь, когда судьба ведёт
Себя не как сестра,
А если с другом худо -
Не уповай на чудо,
Спеши к нему, всегда иди
Дорогою добра!
А если с другом худо -
Не уповай на чудо,
Спеши к нему, всегда иди
Дорогою добра!
Ах, сколько будет разных
Сомнений и соблазнов,
Не забывай, что эта жизнь -
Не детская игра!
Ты прочь гони соблазны,
Усвой закон негласный:
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди
Дорогою добра!
Ты прочь гони соблазны,
Усвой закон негласный:
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди
Дорогою добра!
Спроси у жизни строгой,
Какой идти дорогой?
Куда по свету белому
Отправиться с утра?
Иди за солнцем следом,
Хоть этот путь неведом,
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди
Дорогою добра!
Иди за солнцем следом,
Хоть этот путь неведом,
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди
Дорогою добра!
http://*********ru/491945.jpg

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> А я к Вам на дачу весной приеду... лет через 5...


Володя, а че так долго ждать!!! Давай в этом году, на рассаду кучу цветов дам.
Или я сам скоро еду в теплые края, 27 февраля в Кисловодск отдохнуть, нервные клетки и бронхит в санатории подлечить, так что от тебя недалеко, взял и заехал в гости. А там найдем о чем поговорить. Ноутбук с собой беру, может и инет там добуду!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> Сильв И помните песню/в тему, как говориться/
> Спроси у жизни строгой,
> Какой идти дорогой?
> Куда по свету белому
> Отправиться с утра?
> Иди за солнцем следом,
> Хоть этот путь неведом,
> Иди, мой друг, всегда иди
> Дорогою добра!
> ]


песню помним помним:wink:

----------


## Volodя

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Ой, вашими бы словами... Я вон собираюсь на тамедею 2009 и не получается выехать в Украину, А об России и не может речи быть... Я только к 19 годам паспорт получу заграничный.

----------


## _Лесюня_

Ксения Высоцкая__…Лесюня, привет. Так вот ты какая Сибирячка. Оказывается кое-кто был прав. В сибири у нас живут действительно улыбчивые девчонки. Это вас морозец закаляет?... 
Спасибо, дорогая) а кто был прав? и когда?)



> Люди, меня наняли на 8 августа. Угощаю....


Спасибо, дорогая… Перед Шашлыками- НИКАКАЯ ДИЕТА не выдерживает…
А твои ТАКИЕ аппетитные…ну, и поздравляю с Заказом)
Пздр. это тебе… ты всегда радуешь и позитивиш всех фотами)) спасибо, солнышко сайта)
Про Пост   #922 – спасибо… там слева рыжий- Мой карлсон) 
ей богу) а еще-это можно крестом вышить-скопировала себе) спасибо)
.



> Привет! Девочки-красавицы!!! Я все чахну, села на антибиотики - бронхит народными снадобьями не вылечила.


 Мариночка!!! Не хворай! Выпей от простуды чай!....И вспомни мультик «про Ежика» вначале мультика…. Он бежит к медвежонку, с которым они пили чай с малиновым вареньем и считали звезды. Справа от трубы были звезды медвежонка- а слева-ежик… ,и говорит… «а йя ему говорю- я тебе Варенье малиновое принес, А он говорит…Вот и самовар остал ,надо бы веточек подбросить…этих, как их, можжевеловых..а я ему скажу…я..ему…….»
Вот и я так….мысленно тебе малиновое варенье несу :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/466345.jpg[/IMG]
и  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Какой год замечаю, соседский кот начинает требовать любви в феврале!!
К чему-бы это, или озверину наелся??? Вроде до марта еще далеко!!!:smile::smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/465321.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## _Лесюня_

…..Девочки, это стихотворение меня чем-то задело...А вас?
Татьяна /Zit/ - да как оно может не задеть? Это так здорово!!! Таких же мальчиков единицы!!! Таким сыном гордиться надо!!!!
http://*********ru/463273.jpg....это Тебе ,за стих!!! потрясающиЙ!!!

МЕДВЕДИК tamada-yaroslavl,
Зато Вы Юрий такой!!!! Искренне восхищаюсь тобой.. такой чистый и чуткий и дарующий человек...рада что ты с нами!!!!!!!  
И тогда хотела,….присоединиться, а после… 


> Володя, а у меня на даче болше 1000 штук растет, сортов 15, начиная от белых, заканчивая фиолетово-черными. Всем соседям раздаем!!! А в прошлом году ехал с дачи в электричке веселый-привеселый, так до дома и не довез!! Девченкам первым встречным в вагоне раздарил.


……..и фото – ВСЕЙ ДУШОЙ рада ,что с нами такой человек!!!!
Оставайтеся таким же ,Юра.. и давайте дружить ужо) :flower: :wink:




> Ну... ландышей пока нет, но в середине апреля будут. А на рынке тюльпаны тепличные начали продавать и подснежников полно.


Вовочка привет... огромная просьба - скинь фото подснежников!!! Сильно ОЧЕНЬ ПРОШУ.... для нас ,для всех дам форума...почему подснежников - это первые и нежные цветы Леса... а я же ОЛЕСЯ :Oj: 

Поздравл Леночку-Евочка с днем рождения мамы. ,  Со свадебным дебютом!!!
спасибо за  Очень волнующие, ностальгические и позитивные фоты!!!
 С заказами Katjatja, Ксения, Леновку Медведик!!!
девчонки, так держать))) Держать его, т.е. ПОЗИТИВ!!!

http://*********ru/517544.jpg
Всем-Всем)

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Какой год замечаю, соседский кот начинает требовать любви в феврале!!
> К чему-бы это, или озверину наелся??? Вроде до марта еще далеко!!!


да.... точно!!! наш тоже))


феварльская Котомания...и котоЗазывания)))))

----------


## eva-prazdnik

А вот ещё тюльпанчики:

----------


## Volodя



----------


## eva-prazdnik

Подснежники:

Котики(так называемые:smile:):

Пролески:

Крокусы:




У меня средних фоток нету, или маленькие или такие.

----------


## Katjatja

> А вот ещё тюльпанчики:


где такая красота водится?  я серьезно. где такое место на земле?

Вова а это точно подснежники. понятно что весенние цветочки но ражи исторической справедливости какое то у этих цветов другое название было или я ошибаюсь?   у нас подснежники чуть другие синенькие.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Katjatja*,
 Похоже на бот.сад, но я их из сети вырастила:smile:, а синенькие, по-моему, это пролески.

----------


## Volodя

> Вова а это точно подснежники. понятно что весенние цветочки но ражи исторической справедливости какое то у этих цветов другое название было или я ошибаюсь?   у нас подснежники чуть другие синенькие.


И синенькие у нас водятся, но то называются "голубыми подснежниками" или "ПОРОЛЕСКИ"

А за такую лесную красоту грозит штраф от 1000 $ ... Так что лучше не рвать их...

Ещё у нас растут первоцветы... у них такой тоненький нежный сладенький запах..

----------


## Katjatja

порылась в инете. надо же то что Вова выставил это действительно подснежники. я удивлена. у нас такие не водятся, а те что есть  в инете не нашла. придет время сфоткаю.

Вова  и синенькие не такие, и таких нет.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
нашлаааааа!:smile:на фото маленькие
[IMG]http://*********ru/478635.gif[/IMG]

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Katjatja*, твои похожи или на незабудки, или на вот такие, я их нашла под названием лесная фиалочка:

----------


## Volodя

> Вова  и синенькие не такие, и таких нет.


У нас тоже есто немного другие синенькие, схожу в горы, когда потеплее станет, сфоткаю.
А ещё у нас есть типа подснежников
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/503210.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
На молдавском "Брэндушь называются, а на русском незнаю как.

----------


## _Лесюня_

Вова... синенькие цветочки  мускари))
http://*********ru/511402.jpg

спасибо огромное ,за фото подснежников....

----------


## Колесо

> Всё девочки и мальчики ... убегаю в сауну))))...вечерком перед сном загляну...всем доброго дня!!!!!!!!!!!
> __________________


*Леночка*, с легким паром!!!С пАрнухой не переборщила???




> А в прошлом году ехал с дачи в электричке веселый-привеселый, так до дома и не довез!! Девченкам первым встречным в вагоне раздарил.


*Юра,* вы в какой электричке ездите??:biggrin:

Дорогие *позитивщики,* я чувствую весенняя тема беспокоит не только наших котов!!!Ура, скоро весна!!!

----------


## Медведик

> невинные и и чистыекак после сауны )))


спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!! пришла такая вся чиииисая ...аж скриплю -  а тут подарочек :smile:

----------


## _Лесюня_

дело в том, что я жила в разных местностях - и подснежники там разные... В Белгороде .и Белгородской обл. растут в лесу пролески.
В Иркутской обл. Сон-трава, или прострел.
а в Новосибирске /меня это Очень порадовало/
я видела 2 вида Сон-траву белую /никогда не видела ее/у родителей мужа в лесу.
и пролески синие/как у Вовы)/ в Зоопарке)
но,  зовутся все эти цветы везде подснежники... Всегда интересовал этот вопрос..т.е. А у вас Пролески? или Сон-трава?
так Вот, что я нашла:

В   апреле, едва сойдет снег, в лесах и кустарниках черноземной полосы России появляются голубые цветы пролесок; некоторые (неправильно) называют их подснежниками. Вообще говоря пролески (род Scilla семейства лилейных Liliaceae), которых наберется с полсотни видов, в основном растения средиземноморские (несколько видов есть в Южной Африке). Средиземноморские виды пролесок — крупные многоцветковые растения с длительным периодом вегетации. Наши евразиатские виды пролесок — эфемероиды, т.е. растения, которые после короткого цветения исчезают до следующей весны. Все пролески — многолетние травянистые луковичные растения. пролесок — пролеска сибирская (Scilla sibirica).Правда, видовой эпитет не точен — как раз в Сибири-то ее и нет. Это растение предпочитает широколиственные леса с рыхлыми, некислыми, хорошо дренированными почвами. Голубые, реже — белые, цветы расположены на цветоносе высотой до 20 см; активно посещаются насекомыми. Плод — коробочка. Семена имеют специальные придатки, привлекательные для муравьев. Как высокодекоративные растения, пролески уже давно введены в культуру. При этом они нередко дичают и встречаются далеко за пределами своего основного ареала. 
фото разных пролесок:

----------


## Volodя

> Вова... синенькие цветочки  мускари))


Шота они у вас какие-то дохленькие... у нас в лесу так растут как мутанты!

----------


## Медведик

> правда такие кадры у Вас есть в Новосибирске


абсолютная правда - но это ж монолог ... стёб

а вообще к нему в очередь молодые выстраиваются  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> а у меня на даче болше 1000 штук растет, сортов 15, начиная от белых, заканчивая фиолетово-черными.


так вот где РАЙ на Земле....Юра почему ты молчал????? Всё поломничество к тебе начнётся..летом на тюльпаны...и в Новый Год на дискотеку ;)

----------


## Колесо

> как и Таня-колесико, на ДР сына позволила себе расслабиться...


Эх, *Танюшка...*А я еще на следующий день подъедала...Но сегодня все, баста!!!Тут такое весеннее обострение!

----------


## _Лесюня_

а вот про сон-траву/Которую я ПРОСТО обожаю...и называла в детстве их "пушистые синенькие тюльпанчики"/

Сон-трава или прострел — многолетнее травянистое растение с вертикальным темно-бурым корневищем. Стебель высотой до 20 см, неветвистый, густоопушенный мягкими волосками. Прикорневые листья перисто-рассеченные, также мохнатые от большого количества белых волосков. Одновременно с листьями появляется цветонос с поникающим крупным одиночным цветком лилового цвета, похожим на небольшой тюльпан. Околоцветник простой, с шестью долями, опушенными снаружи. У основания цветоноса имеется также опушенный прицветный лист. 
Цветет в апреле — мае. Растет в сосновых лесах, на открытых песчаных холмах, по сухим склонам на западе европейской части страны от Ленинградской до Николаевской области. 
В траве прострела содержится анемонин, сапонины. Экстракт из листьев обладает сильным бактерицидным и фунгицидным действием. Применяется в ветеринарии. Ядовит. Во многих районах активно уничтожается сборщиками первоцветов. Охраняется, внесен в Красную книгу.

Русское название «прострел» связывают с легендой. Стала как-то нечистая сила прятаться за прострел-траву. Один из архангелов, чтобы раз и навсегда разделаться с нечистью, метнул громовую стрелу и прострелил траву сверху донизу. С тех пор нечистый обходит прострел стороной и ближе 12 верст к нему не приближается, а в старинном травнике по этому случаю записано: «Кто носит траву при себе, от того человека дьявол бежит, в доме — добро держать, а хоромы строить — под угол класть, жить стройно будешь».

Другое название — сон-трава — толковалось как растение, несущее сон. У многих народов оно связано с представлением о сне. Возможно сам облик растения, густо покрытого мягкими волосками, пушистого на ощупь, наводил на мысль о мягкой дремоте, покое и отдыхе. В скандинавском эпосе «Эдда» рассказывается, что как только под голову Брунгильды положили сон-траву, она сразу же заснула. В «Печерском патерике» (русском литературном памятнике) рассказывается, как во время всенощной бес ходит по храму и бросает в ленивых монахов сон-траву. В кого он попадет, тот тотчас же засыпает.

Охотники же утверждают, что медведи от этого весеннего цветка хмелеют. Использовали волшебное растение и в гаданиях. Собирали его в лесу с заговорами, приносили и держали в воде до наступления полнолуния. В ночь полнолуния, ложась спать, клали под подушку. Если во сне явится девушка или юноша быть счастливому году, если привидится что-либо неприятное - не миновать горя.

С лекарственной целью используется трава растения. В народе ее считают успокаивающим и снотворным средством, применяют как родовспомогательное средство. Наружно используют в качестве болеутоляющего при ревматических болях.
      
вот он "пушистик"


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Вова-это фото с сайта... было где-то фото Валуйских пролесок- там в лесу ступить негде.... поищу)

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*eva-prazdnik*,
*Volodя*,
 Ах так! Вперёд батьки в пекло? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Прежде "штатного" фотографа "весну" выставлять? Ну, я вам покажу!!! Думала рано про весну...
Но стало быть пора. 
В позапрошлом году пробило меня в мае по городу-герою Пензе с фотом погулять...
Из папки "Весна" Город

[IMG]http://*********ru/499114.jpg[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********ru/496042.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/497066.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/486826.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/489898.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Рецептик уже в личке) кстати, там есть дополнения моих контактов)


не вижу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

А есть и ПОДСНЕЖНИКИ....
это:

Подснежник

Всем знакомо скромное невысокое растение, которое первым оживает после зимы в наших садах и лесах. Сначала выпускает пару линейных листьев и вскоре зацветает поникающими белыми колокольчиками. Ему не страшны ни снег, ни зимние морозы, ни весенние заморозки.  И вот уже множество белых колокольчиков украшают первые проталины. И это верный знак - весна совсем близко!



 Род подснежников (Galanthus) относится к семейству Амариллисовых и состоит из 12 или 18 видов (по сведениям из разных источников), которые происходят из лесов, лугов и гор Европы и Турции. Латинское название растения означает молочный цветок, а национальные названия галантуса (русское - подснежник, английское - Snowdrop - снежная сережка), безусловно, указывают на ранний период цветения этого растения, "буквально из-под снега".
Можно прочитать, как и почему галантусу удаётся прошить пройти слой снега и гордо вознести над ним такой же белый как снег цветок. Но не перестаёшь удивлять способности маленькой луковички первой возвестить из-под снега о приходе весны, быть первым подснежником. 
  Со временем из одной луковички получается целая куртинка подснежников и, если их не рассадить, общее цветение уменьшается. 

во тони какие...
    
ВОТ ТАКИЕ Я ЕЩЕ НЕ ВИДЕЛА

т.е. НАСТОЯщие подснежники...

....извините, если что.. .я не пытаюсь засорить эфир, просто зашла тема, и я для себя новое почерпнула, да надеялась Вам ,Форумчане - весенние настроение подарить)))
Спасибо за это и 
Volodя  
eva-prazdnik 
tamada-yaroslavl 
Katjatja  
Вы мне подняли Настроение аж до весны... /А У НАС неделю -30!!!/


Леночка ,спасибо за тему) С легким Паром))

----------


## Медведик

> где такое место на земле?


Катюнь - у Юрия на даче!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> С пАрнухой не переборщила???


спасибо Танюш!!!!!!!!!!!!!! неа ...в самый раз  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Volodя

Так мне кто-то скажет как эти цветы называются ?
[IMG]http://*********ru/503210m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Сон-трава


а у нас в Хакассии - я их звала лютики- жёлтые и синие

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> как эти цветы называются ?


вроде на ирисы похожи...

----------


## Колесо

> ..извините, если что.. .я не пытаюсь засорить эфир, просто зашла тема, и я для себя новое почерпнула, да надеялась Вам ,Форумчане - весенние настроение подарить)))


*Лесюня,* спасибо! И приятно посмотреть и полезно узнать!



> спасибо Танюш!!!!!!!!!!!!!! неа ...в самый раз


* Лена,* недавно слышала юмореску у новых русских бабок, как раз про "парнушку", веселилась от души!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Шота они у вас какие-то дохленькие... у нас в лесу так растут как мутанты!


Вовочка... это с фото, просто название искала...



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от _Лесюня_ 
> Рецептик уже в личке) кстати, там есть дополнения моих контактов)
> 
> не вижу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Леночка, пардон ,про подснежники зачиталась)))
бегу-пишу) 5мин))

----------


## Volodя

Неа, не ирисы вот ирисы  У нас они тоже в оврагах скоро расцветут. Вообще, слышал, что эти цветы ток в Модавии есть и на западе украины...

----------


## Медведик

> фото маленькие


так это ж незабудки!!!!!! нежно голубые...обожаю))))

----------


## Колесо

*Володя*, может крокусы?Чашка вроде как у них..

----------


## Медведик

> вот ирисы


а может разновидность нарциссов?

----------


## Volodя

> Володя, может крокусы?Чашка вроде как у них..





> а может разновидность нарциссов?


Нет и близко не крокусы, и далеко не нарциссы, но они очень нежные, в воде максимум 2 дня простоят, листья начинают разворачиваться и становится цветок не в лучшем виде выглядить...

----------


## _Лесюня_

Ksana tenlark  
Спасибо за ВЕСНУ - дорогой и любимы ШТАТНЫЙ ФОТОГРАФ!!!
во ттебе фото

...Это май 2008г. поездка на Алтай
ну и для всех...Отдыхать-эт хорошо))
вот еще от туда:
  
фото из окна машины
 
Алтайский прострел/сон-трава-разновидность

Дорогие Форумчане!!!
позитива вам, всегосамого Лучшего впредверии Весны!!!



И такого же прекрасного настроения ,какое вы мне подарили /т.е. НАШ ФОРУМ/сегодня!!!
*ВСЕХ ВАС ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЛЮ
ЦЕЛУЮ*

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Volodя  
Ирисы не только в Молдавии есть...
В Тайге Иркутской обл. их полно... цвет у них насыщенный ,яркие и красивые....

позже про тот цветок наишу...поскакала в личку- писем надо написать)

----------


## Анжелла

Ну вот и догнала... Ну вы и пишете... А у нас подснежники похожи на сон-траву от Олеси. 
Я люблю весной ходит к моей второй маме... у нее большой кедр растет в огороде. Это для наших мест редкость. Я один только встретила. И вот я его по весне люблю пожевать.

----------


## Медведик

*Анжелла*,
Класс!!!!! Обожаю бор...хвойный дух...у родителей часто гуляю..такоооое раздолье ..

Вот девочки и мальчики..покакжу что я доделала сюрпизом для бабушки.
Эх конечно обидно что живьём не получаеться поздравть .. но хоть сюрпризы и подарки передам.

----------


## Анжелла

Так классно. :Ok:  Лена, так здорово. Я представляю как обрадуется бабушка. Блин, тут все такие талантливые... :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Саня Кэп

[IMG]http://*********ru/471468m.jpg[/IMG]
Доброго времени....Я тут сфоткал кое-чего...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/460204m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> так здорово. Я представляю как обрадуется бабушка


спасибо))) тоже очееень надеюсь)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Доброго времени....Я тут сфоткал кое-чего...


Санечка привет))))) красотень. Вот это жизнь..вот это я понимаю...с утра до вечера мужчины цветами балуют!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Девчата - повезло то нам как  :Ok: kuku:cool: гордююююсь

----------


## Анжелла

Олесенька!  :flower:  Я думаю, что благодаря нашему позитиву у нас у всех будет все хорошо. Спасибо тебе за послание...

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Я тут сфоткал кое-чего...


Ааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!! Подсиживают!!! :biggrin:
Вот вам...
А весной разные звери...

[IMG]http://*********ru/476591.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********ru/482735.jpg[/IMG]

Весна в Пензе...Дорога...

[IMG]http://*********ru/470447.jpg[/IMG]

Обратите внимание на надпись...

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Так мне кто-то скажет как эти цветы называются ?


я же сказала .чт оскажу тебе...см. выше. Я ищу)

----------


## Медведик

ребят вопрос: фото вставлено в вордовский документ..как его сохранить в формате картинки????

----------


## Volodя

Ой... меня раз попросили гирлянду помочь перенести из машины в зал, так ветерок дунул и шары разлетелись как пушинки одуванчика... Было красиво :smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> я же сказала .чт оскажу тебе...см. выше. Я ищу)


то не ирисы

----------


## Медведик

> ветерок дунул и шары разлетелись


1 августа у нас в Новосибе было полное солнечное затмние. Так накануне был просто очень сильный ветрище. А мы делали пограмму прямо в онлайн-режиме. Прикупили зрителям спец. очки. Играли ...потом смотрели...
Так вот - я додумалась шарами солнечными всё изукрасить. Мнооого гелиевых. Их порывами ветра из стороны-в сторону мотало..и меня вместе с ними.
Потом вышел Шоу-балет с номером "Солнце". У девочки метровая корона в перьях. она бедная её весь танец держала.

А что творилось с животными..
Но что самое интересное - в сам момент ПОЛНОГО солнечного затмения было тихо-тихо..ветер на несколько минут прекратился, и ПОЛНАЯ ТИШИНА.....
А диджей в тот момент включил мистическую музыку и ребята файерщики мотали своимогнём (просто чтоб самим кайф получить). Это было крррррууто!!!!

----------


## Колесо

А вот мое "плодовое дерево".Делала его, когда участвовали всей семьей в конкурсе: "Папа, мама,я - дружная семья!" Правда видно,плоховато,сфотографировала только что.

[IMG]http://*********ru/522670.jpg[/IMG]


> Вот девочки и мальчики..покакжу что я доделала сюрпизом для бабушки.
> Эх конечно обидно что живьём не получаеться поздравть .. но хоть сюрпризы и подарки передам.


*Лена,* здорово!! Классный подарок!

----------


## _Лесюня_

Медведик  
Выделяем картинку_ левая кнопка Копировать_ переходим на раб. стол. левой кнопкой - Вставить и в папку любую.
Все)
[IMG]http://*********ru/514478m.jpg[/IMG]
вот эту картинку, для Анжеллы-я копировала так...

----------


## Медведик

> мое "плодовое дерево


шикарно!!!!!! Молодчина)))))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*_Лесюня_*,
ЕС!!!!!! Получилось!!!!!!!!!Спасибо))) kisskisskiss

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Добрый вечер!
Как и Анжела, еле догнала. 
А ирисы растут и у нас, на востоке Украины. Прошлой весной работали с подругой детский праздник за городом на летней площадке, а там такая красота! И желтые, и синие... Теперь дикие ирисы растут у меня на балконе, я их уже поливать начала, первые листики проклюнулись... Может, ящик в квартиру занести? Все ж быстрее ВЕСНА придет...

----------


## Медведик

> первые листики проклюнулись...


эх...а у нас на балконе дубак

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Лен, три раза перечитала, пока не сообразила, что же это за цветок   


> дубак


Люди, а у меня что-то с размером страницы, она стала какая -то большая. приходиться с креслом отъезжать назад, а то слишком крупно. А у вас по-старому? Как вернуть, как было?

----------


## Katjatja

> *Katjatja*, твои похожи или на незабудки, или на вот такие, я их нашла под названием лесная фиалочка:


спасибо тебе добрый человек! :flower:   а то я уж начала думать что у нас точно радиация сказывается. что за цветы никто не знает. 
Так что Медведюньчик это не незабудки.

Вова твои полосатые это нечто,   пушистостью на сон траву похожи, очень оригинальные.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> *Медведик*,
> Лен, три раза перечитала, пока не сообразила, что же это за цветок   
> Люди, а у меня что-то с размером страницы, она стала какая -то большая. приходиться с креслом отъезжать назад, а то слишком крупно. А у вас по-старому? Как вернуть, как было?


Нажми CTRL одновременно со знаком "-" минус. и уменьшишь, соответственно с плюсом будет увеличить.

----------


## Медведик

> дубак


это - очччень сильный холод kuku




> Как вернуть, как было?


не знааааю

----------


## Katjatja

весна весна.  у нас вьюга началась:eek: так классно, идешь ничего не видно,все белым бело. прям как в детстве.

----------


## Колесо

> весна весна. у нас вьюга началась так классно, идешь ничего не видно,все белым бело. прям как в детстве.
> __________________


*Катюша,* весна здесь, в позитиве!!!А на улице у нас мелкий противный дождик!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> А что творилось с животными..
> Но что самое интересное - в сам момент ПОЛНОГО солнечного затмения было тихо-тихо..ветер на несколько минут прекратился, и ПОЛНАЯ ТИШИНА.....


Да ,было ОЧень тихо в этот момент ,к сожалению музыки такой и фееричного зрелища мы не видели) но, это ж не последний раз)
но, фото есть:

это было начало...

приближение...

само затмение

во ттак и было...

Леночка...Медведик  ....отличная аватарка)




> Люди, а у меня что-то с размером страницы, она стала какая -то большая. приходиться с креслом отъезжать назад, а то слишком крупно. А у вас по-старому? Как вернуть, как было?


Даже не знаю ,Татьян видимо ,это настройки компа... меня сегодян вышибает все время, но размеры :Oj:  теже))))
.кстати,... ЛАК-то МНЕ ПОСОВЕТОВАЛИ ТОЖЕ КРАСНЫЙ :Ok: 
ток что...роковые женщины-объединяйсь? :Oj: 




> весна весна. у нас вьюга началась так классно, идешь ничего не видно,все белым бело. прям как в детстве.


 а мне больше нравится тихая погода ,крупными хлопьями снег, или Солнечный Зимний денек...и снег... СКРИПИТ под ногами....о, это так классно!!!

----------


## Медведик

*_Лесюня_*,
а у меня фотки не удались...мистическое зрелище - абсолютно необыкновенное и ни с чем не сравнимое

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Всем доброго вечера .. я ухожу в сон!!!!!!!!!! Царство морфея ждёт меня

----------


## Katjatja

> Да ,было ОЧень тихо в этот момент ,к сожалению музыки такой и фееричного зрелища мы не видели) но, это ж не последний раз)
> 
> 
>  а мне больше нравится тихая погода ,крупными хлопьями снег, или Солнечный Зимний денек...и снег... СКРИПИТ под ногами....о, это так классно!!!


 это, ясень пень,мне тоже нравится больше. но вьюги это так редко. в прошлом году ни одной не было. вру была одна 15 минут. и так приятно в теплый дом заскочить.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Спокойной ночи! Колыбельную тебе споют мои молодые!  
[IMG]http://*********ru/520609m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

спокойной ночи! 

Тащусь от этой колыбельной,  привожу только текст (выставляю национальный продукт, эту колыбельную пели в фильме "долгая дорога в дюнах!"

За печкою поет сверчок.
Угомонись, не плачь, сынок, -
Там, за окном морозная,
Светлая ночка звездная. (3 раза)

Спят сладким сном все детушки,
Глянь-ка на чисто небушко -
Видишь, сверкают звездочки,
Месяц плывет на лодочке. (3 раза)

Ты спи, а я спою тебе,
Как хорошо там на небе,
Как нас с тобою серый кот
В санках на месяц увезет. (3 раза)

Будут орехи, сладости,
Будут забавы, радости,
Будут сапожки новые
И пряники медовые. (3 раза)

Милый, поспи хоть капельку -
Дам золотую сабельку.
Глазки закрой скорей, сынок,
Неугомонный мой сверчок. (3 раза)

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Медведик,
> Спокойной ночи! Колыбельную тебе споют мои молодые!


присоединяюсь к Татьяне)


ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ ,кто сейчас ложиться спать!!!
добрых, сказочных снов :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

Леночка, Спокойной ночи!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Тащус от этой колыбельной, привожу только текст.


ой ,а мне нравится очень...

Баю баюшки баю, 
не ложися на краю...
Придет серенький волчок
И укусит за бочок
Баю-баюшки, баю
Мою милую лю-лю
В няньки я к себе взяла
Ветра, солнце и орла.
Улетел орел домой
Солнце скрылось под горой,
После ветер трех ночей
Вернулся к матушке своей.
Ветра спрашивала мать
Где изволил пропадать?
Волны на море гонял,
Золоты звезды считал?
Я на море волн не гонял,
Золотых звезд не считал
Малых деточек улюлюкивал!

и традиционно....
спят усталые игрушки...

и ПРОСТО обожаю....
Ложкой снег мешая)
Ночь  идет большая
Что же ты ,глупышка. не спишь...

из м/ф "Умка"

я вообще мультики люблю))) Очень))

----------


## Колесо

*Лена,* приятных снов!

*Катя,* это любимая колыбельная моей младшей дочки.Я правда, пела её каждый раз по-разному,слова где вспомню...где дополню от себя!
А старшая любила сказку, цитирую:"Расскажите мне про ГОМИКА(гномика) Васю!"

*Танюшка-осинка*,как здоровье?

----------


## Саня Кэп

А я ещё не сплю:smile:[IMG]http://*********ru/498081m.jpg[/IMG] Вот такой гараж стоит у нас во дворе:smile:Оцените рецензию Ирины на признание(левый нижний угол гаража)

----------


## Katjatja

> ой ,а мне нравится очень...
> 
> 
> 
> и ПРОСТО обожаю....
> Ложкой снег мешая)
> Ночь  идет большая
> Что же ты ,глупышка. не спишь...
> 
> ...


 тоже обожаю. такая колыбельная сладенькая.

есть колыбельная просто обалденная и насколько я знаю не очень известная, но так обидно как комп полетел я ее больше нигде не могу найти а текст нашла.  оййй!! нашла нашла ее! правда называется страшилка.  урааа!

----------


## Анжелла

А я своей дочери всегда пела
Луные поляны
Ночь темным -темна
Спи моя Светлана,
Спи как я спала....

----------


## Саня Кэп

(правый нижний угол)

----------


## Katjatja

Олег требует вместо колыбельной " В темно-сине лесу, где трепещут"  подпевает до последнего пока не скапустится:smile:

----------


## Donald

> Луные поляны
> Ночь темным -темна
> Спи моя Светлана,
> Спи как я спала....


О-о-о-о! Это совершенно роскошная песня... Колыбельная Светланы называется из фильма "Гусарская баллада" - чудо! Я в детстве заездил пластинку с песнями оттуда.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ой, девчонки! Отпустите ужо, а? Спать охота - сил нет! Чо делаете то со мной? У меня завтра день важный и ответственный... я пошел спать...
Даже не стану спрашивать, типа: "...кто со мной?...", спокойной ночи желать не стану(какая спокойная ночь с Форумом?)... просто ухожу... Бай-бай...
Ложкой снег мешая, 
ночь ПРИШЛА большая...   :wink:

----------


## Анжелла

> (правый нижний угол)


Саша, че? че? 
Мы уж даже не поняли, а просто посмотрели, у женщин понятие право и лево относительно...:biggrin:

Разбери, где право, где лево...

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*



> О-о-о-о! Это совершенно роскошная песня... Колыбельная Светланы называется из фильма "Гусарская баллада" - чудо! Я в детстве заездил пластинку с песнями оттуда.


Ага! И доня у меня СВЕТЛАНА.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Танюш, спасибо, со здоровьем получше.
Катюша, у твоего сына прямо по моему сценарию:
1-молодые поют любую колыбельную
2- У нас в гостях передача Спок. ночи, малыши (выходит Зайчик Степашка - ростовая кукла), поет вся свадьба
3- ребеночка укладываем, а сами зажигаем - вместе с Зайцем- А нам все равно!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Иногда я чувствую себя дауном...


Это с возрастом пройдёт. Не переживай.....

----------


## Колесо

> А я своей дочери всегда пела
> Луные поляны
> Ночь темным -темна
> Спи моя Светлана,
> Спи как я спала....


*Анжелла*, так хочется послушать...Эх,когда включу мик и наушники,споешь?

*Дима*, спокойной ночи! Спи, наши радость, усни...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Леночка... сходу - Хорошей тебе "помойки"-как шутит мой брат


Лесюня, а где Медведик на фото? Или ещё не дошла?

----------


## _Лесюня_

> есть колыбельная просто обалденная и насколько я знаю не очень известная, но так обидно как комп полетел я ее больше нигде не могу найти а текст нашла. оййй!! нашла нашла ее!


скинь мне в личку ,ПОЖАЛСТА!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Саня Кэп  
да ,Это конечно -!!!! Вот так и выражают свои "капризы" местная поросль...
у меня сосед есть ,он все жалуется. Нравится девочка, а у нее запросы, так он аж волосы на себе рвет. Я ему советовала, такие сюрпризы делать, приятные...неожиданные... такое же радкость.... а ей нужен "...на Крутой тачке ,с хатой, а ты ЧЁ! че дать-то мне можешь?" - как она говорит
в мое время, как-то больше романтики было... а может, птч я с БАМа, не знаю...




> А я своей дочери всегда пела
> Луные поляны
> Ночь темным -темна
> Спи моя Светлана,
> Спи как я спала....


Анжел, я тоже пела из к/ф "Гусарская баллада", там вообще песен шикарных много...я на пластинках их слушала потом
и ТАК, КАК ПЕЛА эту песню МОЯ МАМА- я больше никогда не слышала...у нее ,когда я маленькая был такой Звонкий голос...
вообще поражаюсь))
я тогда лежала и слушала,как завороженная...и не спала, как тут уснешь, когда так красиво, и мама красивая, и голос ее ,и Светлану представляла /мама сказала,что это кукла/...вот и представляла ее, как она носиком в подушку уткнулась, как свечка догорает ,а у Светланы зведочки вместо конопушек) вот)
Спасибо, за Ностальгию,

----------


## Katjatja

> Ой, девчонки! Отпустите ужо, а? Спать охота - сил нет! Чо делаете то со мной? У меня завтра день важный и ответственный... я пошел спать...
> Даже не стану спрашивать, типа: "...кто со мной?...", спокойной ночи желать не стану(какая спокойная ночь с Форумом?)... просто ухожу... Бай-бай...
> Ложкой снег мешая, 
> ночь ПРИШЛА большая...   :wink:


спи наша форумская радость усни!:smile:

в небе погасли огниииии!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Володя, а че так долго ждать!!! Давай в этом году, на рассаду кучу цветов дам.


Ну, нет, Юрий. Мы не согласные. Что это только Володю? А як жешь мы? Все за цветами в Ярославль. Даёшь дачу?

----------


## Katjatja

> скинь мне в личку ,ПОЖАЛСТА!!!!!


а как же я скину я в личку? музыку не умею,   напиши мне  я отпишусь по мылу

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Лесюня, а где Медведик на фото? Или ещё не дошла?


Ксюшечка.. првиет...  в смысле где Медведик?...я в обществах Вовы/ну, в смысле,туплю, видимо/  :Oj: 

Анжел))!!
отличная фота с права-лево!! :Ok:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Из папки "Весна" Город


Ксюня, это просто такая не реальная красота. Даже дух захватывает!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Ксюшечка.. првиет.


Ой, привет конечно мои золотые. Не поверите. Решила сегодня читать вас по другому. Читаю, если что то вопрошает, тут же пишу. Вот только добралась до 71 странички. Но уже весной запахло. Девчата, мальчишки. Ура. Весна грядёт, весне...это....как его? Ну конечно же весне все мы очень рады.

----------


## Katjatja

> Танюш, спасибо, со здоровьем получше.
> Катюша, у твоего сына прямо по моему сценарию:
> 1-молодые поют любую колыбельную
> 2- У нас в гостях передача Спок. ночи, малыши (выходит Зайчик Степашка - ростовая кукла), поет вся свадьба
> 3- ребеночка укладываем, а сами зажигаем - вместе с Зайцем- А нам все равно!


ничего не поняла  кроме того что весело. скинь мне в личку пожалуйста что это за чудо ты проводишь:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*



> Ксюня, это просто такая не реальная красота. Даже дух захватывает!!!
> 
> *Добавлено через 3 минуты*
> 
> Ой, привет конечно мои золотые. Не поверите. Решила сегодня читать вас по другому. Читаю, если что то вопрошает, тут же пишу. Вот только добралась до 71 странички. Но уже весной запахло. Девчата, мальчишки. Ура. Весна грядёт, весне...это....как его? Ну конечно же весне все мы очень рады.


 весна идееееет ,весне дорогу.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> :"Расскажите мне про ГОМИКА(гномика) Васю!"


А у меня детёныш года в 3 пол дня ходил по дому и говорил: "Сайка ёп!" Мы не знали, что делать, всё допытывались, что это значит. В конце концов выяснилось: "Шарик лопнул!".....
А весной так в школу неохота...
Катя по дороге в школу.[IMG]http://*********ru/523680.jpg[/IMG]




> Колыбельная Светланы называется из фильма "Гусарская баллада" - чудо!


У меня её ученик на кларнете играет, выглядит очень умильно.
Это Ваня. Тоже мой.
[IMG]http://*********ru/508320.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> ВСЕХ ВАС ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЛЮ
> ЦЕЛУЮ


Вот это по нашенски, по позитивному. Лесюнька, а как мы умеем ЦАЛОВАТЬ.....Принимай наши жаркие....

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> весна идееееет ,весне дорогу.


Во, точно точно. Спасибо Катюшка. Дорогу, её самую.

----------


## Колесо

> Решила сегодня читать вас по другому. Читаю, если что то вопрошает, тут же пишу


*Ксюшка,* привет!!!А я чувствую что-то не то....А это ты по-другому читаешь...Хде позитивки-картинки?

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая



----------


## Колесо

Не успела отправить, а ты уже услышала!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюшка, привет!!!А я чувствую что-то не то....А это ты по-другому читаешь...Хде позитивки-картинки?


Танюшенька, родный, дай дочитать. А то что нибудь важненькое пропущу. Тама ужо без меня пАрнухой пахло, а я тут с костюмами трюкалась..... ЩАС будут картинки.

----------


## Колесо

> Танюшенька, родный, дай дочитать. А то что нибудь важненькое пропущу. Тама ужо без меня пАрнухой пахло, а я тут с костюмами трюкалась..... ЩАС будут картинки.
> __________________


ДА, скорость в нашей темке космическая, только отойду в другую темку,а тут....

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> А диджей в тот момент включил мистическую музыку и ребята файерщики мотали своимогнём (просто чтоб самим кайф получить). Это было крррррууто!!!!
> __________________


Медведик, я представляю какая красота. Просто бомбовская......



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> ДА, скорость в нашей темке космическая, только отойду в другую темку,а тут....


Так это же очень радует. Нас всё больше, а значит в мире больше добра и позитива. Ток смотри на долго не отходи. Не хочу одна тут Ку кукать

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> ясень пень,мне тоже нравится больше


Катюшка, из песни слов не выкинешь. Ясен пень для тебя....

----------


## Колесо

Ну вот только Ксюшины картинки появились, меня гонят от компа!!!Всем пока, до встречи!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ой, девчонки! Отпустите ужо, а? Спать охота - сил нет! Чо делаете то со мной? У меня завтра день важный и ответственный... я пошел спать...
> Даже не стану спрашивать, типа: "...кто со мной?...", спокойной ночи желать не стану(какая спокойная ночь с Форумом?)... просто ухожу... Бай-бай...
> Ложкой снег мешая,
> ночь ПРИШЛА большая...


Дима имей совесть. Юра Ярославль нас тут кофеём поил утром, а ты на вечер даже корочки хлеба не стырил нигде. А сам спать, а мы лапу сосать. Вот с голодухи опухнем, что будешь с нами тогда делать?

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Катя по дороге в школу


...ой, а как КАТЯ на маму похожа. так ,Оксан ,или я ошибаюсь?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Ну вот только Ксюшины картинки появились, меня гонят от компа!!!Всем пока, до встречи!!!



хороших снов:rolleyes:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ну вот только Ксюшины картинки появились, меня гонят от компа!!!Всем пока, до встречи!!!


Танюша, покидаешь? А я что, теперь тут одна? Уууууууууууууууууууууууааааааа

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> .Эх,когда включу мик и наушники,споешь?


И я спою. Только когда это счастьое случится? Татьяна, хде микрофон? Давай я тебе его подарю. Хочу в живую общаться с вами. Ребяты, ставьте вкайпы. Не ленитесь.

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Дима имей совесть. Юра Ярославль нас тут кофеём поил утром, а ты на вечер даже корочки хлеба не стырил нигде. А сам спать, а мы лапу сосать. Вот с голодухи опухнем, что будешь с нами тогда делать?


Ксюша зря ты так.. .он в Кто мы... там пива всем - или кто че пожелает Раздавал сегодня:smile:

вот))

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/503203m.jpg[/IMG]

СПОКОЙНОЙ НОЧИ, кое-кто уже сопит в четыре дырочки...:wink:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> И я спою. Только когда это счастьое случится? Татьяна, хде микрофон? Давай я тебе его подарю. Хочу в живую общаться с вами. Ребяты, ставьте вкайпы. Не ленитесь.


та все есть....ТЫ ХДЕ!?


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> СПОКОЙНОЙ НОЧИ, кое-кто уже сопит в четыре дырочки...


Ой, Татьяна с нами!!!!

ПРИВЕТ!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

Ой какое вкусное... ПОСЛЕНИЙ раз говорю...Я люблю пиво с ОЛИВКАМИ. :Ok:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> КАТЯ на маму похожа. так ,Оксан ,или я ошибаюсь?


Судите сами...


[IMG]http://*********ru/495011m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/492963m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

> Судите сами...


Мамина! Красотка. :Ok:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Мамина!


Только "верх", "борода" в ноль папаша... :Aga:

----------


## Сильва

Девчата! Налетай, всем хватит! 
А это - в дополнение, десерт-с...

----------


## Колесо

> И я спою. Только когда это счастьое случится? Татьяна, хде микрофон? Давай я тебе его подарю. Хочу в живую общаться с вами. Ребяты, ставьте вкайпы. Не ленитесь.


*Ксюша,* обещаю, на этой неделе исправиться!Будет,все будет...Тот что купила оказался с брачком,отнести то отнесла,а другого не выбрала(мужа жду, а он занят сейчас,не до меня).
Я и сейчас-то весь вечер торчу на форуме, а когда будет скайп,вообще прооооооопаду!

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*



> Девчата! Налетай, всем хватит!


Ух, перед сном по кружечке!!!А у меня лещ в холодильнике мерзнет...

----------


## Анжелла

ООООООООООО, СВетик! Мы сегодня решили напится?

----------


## Katjatja

Танюша курочка спасибо за картинку с дитенком и котенком.

и пиво смотрится так заманчиво,но я сегодня пас, на церукальчике живу. хотя там в противопоказаниях ничего не говорилось что нельзя с пивом:smile:*

Лесюня если не заметила  я тебе телеграфирую    напиши свое мыло,* не могу отправить песенку. еще нашла песню беременную в смысле она популярна на беременном форуме была.  я бы ее мужчинам с первых дней беременности половины бы на ночь вместо колыбельной.

----------


## Колесо

> на церукальчике живу.


*Катюшка*, это что?

----------


## Katjatja

> *Катюшка*, это что?


  гыыыы а это Танюшка колеса:biggrin: 
 таблеточки такие.

всем спокойной ночи! хорошего вечера!

----------


## Колесо

> гыыыы а это Танюшка колеса
> таблеточки такие.


Интересно...ты глотаешь мне подобных???Ой боююююююсь!!!

Все,дорогие мои, спокойной ночи, до встречи!!!Всем приятных снов...

----------


## Саня Кэп

Широка Россея ...кто то спать идёт,а кому-то на работу вставать..... :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> еще нашла песню беременную


:wink::biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/496036m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/486820m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

> Широка Россея ...кто то спать идёт,а кому-то на работу вставать.....


Значит, тебе *Саня,* удачной работы!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Неееее...это я глобально....глядя на географию переписки....:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Неееее...это я глобально....глядя на географию переписки....


А я то тоже думаю... Вроде на должно у Ростова с Москвой разницы быть более 3 часов, но промолчала... :Aga:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> ……..и фото – ВСЕЙ ДУШОЙ рада ,что с нами такой человек!!!!
> Оставайтеся таким же ,Юра.. и давайте дружить ужо


Принимаем предложение, конечно!!!



> А вот ещё тюльпанчики:


Ляпота!!!



> Юра, вы в какой электричке ездите??


Обычно в новой, но иногда железнодорожники халтурят и подают старую!!!




> так вот где РАЙ на Земле....Юра почему ты молчал????? Всё поломничество к тебе начнётся..летом на тюльпаны...и в Новый Год на дискотеку


Одна из любимых песен и две строчки ответят на вопрос!!!
*Приходите в мой дом, мои двери открыты,
Буду песни Вам петь и вином угощать!!!*



> и называла в детстве их "пушистые синенькие тюльпанчики


Класс!!




> Всем доброго вечера .. я ухожу в сон!!!!!!!!!! Царство морфея ждёт меня


Очень мило!!!




> Ложкой снег мешая, 
> ночь ПРИШЛА большая...


Да Дима, от позитива на форуме сложно оторваться!!!




> Ну, нет, Юрий. Мы не согласные. Что это только Володю? А як жешь мы? Все за цветами в Ярославль. Даёшь дачу?


Без проблем!!! На днях поеду проверить состояние, а по весне милости прошу!!
По поводу тюльпанов, то 3 года назад купил в МЭТРО элитные сорта из Голландии, не помню сколько сортов, но сейчас разрослись луковицы, так деток просто раздали кучу по осени. А гостям всегда рад. Говорил с друзьями коллегами, может что придумаем неординарное на лето в Ярославле. Пока в раздумиях места и т.д.




> Дима имей совесть. Юра Ярославль нас тут кофеём поил утром, а ты на вечер даже корочки хлеба не стырил нигде. А сам спать, а мы лапу сосать. Вот с голодухи опухнем, что будешь с нами тогда делать?


Вот так и придется с утра пораньше снова кофийййяя варить и завтраки подавать!!
Ну ждите, постараюсь не проспать!!




> Неееее...это я глобально....глядя на географию переписки....


Попробую географическую задачку подкинуть!!!
Доброй ночи всем оптимистам и оптимисткам!! !Или доброго утра тем, кто
уже успел протереть глаза. Был 2006 году, в Турции в отеле BORAN MARE
Кстати рекомендую, просто, в Турции лучше отеля не встречал, хотя много чего видел. А вот такой столб, не видел негде. Вот и Вам предлагаю поискать свой город, отель BORAN MARE об этом позаботился. Выходя утром на пляж, глянешь на этот столб и сразу настроение позитивное! (не на правах рекламы отеля)
[IMG]http://*********ru/486822.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/490918.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Вот так и придется с утра пораньше снова кофийййяя варить и завтраки подавать!!
> Ну ждите, постараюсь не проспать!!


Ждём. Мы к хорошему быстро привыкаем. Юрочка, Медведик любит с молоком, Осинка неординарный, Анжела с....оливками (ну не важно что пиво, просто не знаю с чем любит), остальные девочки расскажут тебе потом, а я люблю с......мужчинами.....
Да ну вас, вы о чём? С мужчинами пить кофе. Ну и фантазии у вас бурные, гляжу.



Юра, не успел. А я всех с добрым утром поздравляю. Люблю, целую, обажаю и всем кофе в постель по кибер почте посылаю....

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Доброй ночи всем оптимистам и оптимисткам!


Людмила, по моему это тебя!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Или доброго утра тем, кто
> уже успел протереть глаза.


Оооооооооо, а это уже нам всем...

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Юра, не успел. А я всех с добрым утром поздравляю. Люблю, целую, обажаю и всем кофе в постель по кибер почте посылаю


Вот так, похоже я пролетел, как фанера над Парижем!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> поискать свой город, отель BORAN MARE об этом позаботился.


А это уже не про меня. ХДЕ ВОЛГОГРАД? Нет, ну что за нафик. Как вечер, кнопку отключают. В Турции про Волгоград не знают, да ещё и на форуме не с кем поблаблакать.....яПоправляем все ошибки.

*1. Возвращаю себе кнопку сама. Вот так то лучше*


*2. Вписываем в отель Турецкий мой маленький городок...*
 (кстати о птицах. В эту субботу работаю в этом ресторане.)

*И наконец собеседника нашла...*


Вот теперь Позитив. Вот теперь Ксюша, можешь спокойненько  идти спать.



*Всем мира, добра, позитива и светлого утречка* 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Вот так, похоже я пролетел, как фанера над Парижем!!!


Юрочка, вот так??????



*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*tamada-yaroslavl*,

*Держись, родной. Сейчас поймаю....*



*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Девочки, вы видите что происходит? Весна? Нетттттт.....Это у нас мальчишек в теме прибавилось. Их уже четыре.
Вот я их и посчитала. Мальчики, заходите чаще. Можете и без кофе, и без пива, главное с хорошим настроением и.........конечно же цветами. Так приятно получать их даже от виртуальных мужчин....

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Юрочка, вот так??????


Тогда добавляю всем завтрак, одним кофе сыт не будешь!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/518584.jpg[/IMG] 
Это вот это на десерт цветы и ягоды с дачи!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/522680.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/516536.jpg[/IMG]



> и.........конечно же цветами. Так приятно получать их даже от виртуальных мужчин....


[IMG]http://*********ru/509368.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Смотрю на право...Нет никого...Налево тоже пусто.... Ну тогда точно пошла спать. Всем пока....Стоп..Кому всем то? 
-Ксения, и тебе пока, спокойной ночи добрых снов. 
-Ложись бай. 
-Спасибо. 
-Да не за что.
- Не умничай. 
-Сама канай отсюда. 
-Ну вот и поговорила сама с собой

....

----------


## Кудряшкина

> может что придумаем неординарное на лето в Ярославле. Пока в раздумиях места и т.д.


ВАУ!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Тогда добавляю всем завтрак, одним кофе сыт не будешь!!!


Юра, ой, так я не одна тут болтаюсь....фу ты, болтаю? Урааааа. У меня шикарный собеседник.

За фрукты спасибо. А вот за цветы.......Огромнейшее СПАСИБОЧКИ. Дай ка я тебя от всего женского коллектива....



*Девочки, не возражаете?????????*

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> ВАУ!!!


Привет Наташа!! Думаю с ребятами!! Тем более и Волгоград на Волге матушке!!!
От Ярославля рукой подать!!



> Дай ка я тебя от всего женского коллектива....


Оооооо Засмущалси однако!!!! А приятно перед сном!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Кудряшкина*,
 Привет, Натулька. Молодец, что к нам пришла. Представляю, как завтра обрадуется коллектив. Приходи чаще. У нас тут тепло. Утром кофею, вечером пиво, а ночью.....не подумай чаго. Цветы....

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Тем более и Волгоград на Волге матушке!!!
> От Ярославля рукой подать!!


Точно соседи. 






> Оооооо Засмущалси однако!!!! А приятно перед сном!!!!


Ну не смущайся так. А то я тоже засмущаюсь. Представляешь, проснуться наши завтра, чаво подумают? Дефффффчата и мальчишки, ни чего не думайте. Это мы тут плюшками балуемся.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Представляешь, проснуться наши завтра, чаво подумают?


Думаю все с позитивными эмоциями почитают!!!



> Дефффффчата и мальчишки, ни чего не думайте. Это мы тут баранками балуемся.


и плюшками.!!!! Ого а ведь завтра, вернее уже сегодня в 7-00 подьем. Милые дамы, скоро на горшок убегу и бай-бай!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Ну вот хотела спать, как нормальная лечь. А после такого завтрака надо к холодильнику бечь. Ушла.......................

Вот это номер.......

Ха. Что кушать то будем? Водку? Ладно, гляну в другой холодильник, может там что найду...

Да........И тут пусто. Ну тогда подтянем животик и бай...



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Думаю все с позитивными эмоциями почитают!!!


*Правильно думаешь. Конечно только с позитивными.* 

 Я тоже уже сплю. не могу. Буквы плывут.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Милые дамы,


Юра, спасибо....Но я тут одна уже. У тебя тоже плывёт и двоится? Тогда точно....Горшок..... и СПАТЬ.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Я тоже уже сплю. не могу. Буквы плывут.


Не спи замерзнешь при открытом холодильнике.
Добавлю свадебного позитива, люблю положительные эмоции!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/460216.jpg[/IMG]
И с венчания!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/518587.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Юра, спасибо....Но я тут одна уже. У тебя тоже плывёт и двоится? Тогда точно....Горшок..... и СПАТЬ.


Спокойной ночи!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Так мне кто-то скажет как эти цветы называются ?


Володя... чес слово, часа 1,5в нете  я искала подвид, не нашла. Это лилии, но разновидность и название сказать не могу...
Извини:frown:
есл иУвижу- Обязательно скажу... я не забуду...

----------


## Кудряшкина

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Спасибо! Я позитив люблю, тока не всегда за вами успеваю все прочитывать:biggrin:. Пошла на боковую. Всем пока. Увидимся завтра!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Ой какое вкусное... ПОСЛЕНИЙ раз говорю...Я люблю пиво с ОЛИВКАМИ.


а я еще и маслины люблю...с косточкой))))
а к пиву дома делаю Сухарики, поджаренные на маслице /можно тосты/ с солью и натираю (не обильно) чесноком....я недавно в Пабы как захожу- даже иногда с вином заказывала.. .на меня от так  все смотрели....
Ну а че,я, че я, сама обалдела....но, пришло им намекать ,мол


Я когда -то работала в Белгороде в кафе XL, так вот в то время ,мое помешательство к пиву были - КАЛЬМАРЫ сушеные....ААААААА, это было ВСЕ

потом отлегло.... Но ,мы с мужем иногда покупаем кальмары...
он Кольца копченые-я просто сухие))) 
вот)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Судите сами...


Я считаю - похожа... даже очень...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> та все есть....ТЫ ХДЕ!?


Лесюнька, я тута. Спать легла и чёйто мешает. Думаю, а не Лесюнька ли исчет меня! Захожу, точно, так и есть. Ну что, продолжаем балагурить?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Я считаю - похожа... даже очень...


Оксана, очень похожа. Доча красотуля, вся в мамулю. Смышлённые очень у неё глаза. Даже не по- детски смышлённые.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Анжелочка*, как проснёшься, милости прошу. Кофе с маслинами спец заказ для тебя.


*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Медведик*, как просили....Я тебя чуток побрила. не обижайся...и теперь твои стройные ножки подойдут, как нельзя лучше...

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Katjatja 
> еще нашла песню беременную



Как вам? Я вообще млею))) аж себе сохранила…



> Одна из любимых песен и две строчки ответят на вопрос!!!
> Приходите в мой дом, мои двери открыты,
> Буду песни Вам петь и вином угощать!!!


да))) знакомая песня) я как раз минус на нее ищу)




> А гостям всегда рад. Говорил с друзьями коллегами, может что придумаем неординарное на лето в Ярославле. Пока в раздумиях места и т.д.


 Я уже ЗА!!! Очень хотелось бы познакомиться, Жаль летом тюльпаны не цветут… У моей тети в г.Валуйки сотлько тюльпанов, что они как ковер, в Га не могу сказать… но Красота Неописуемая!!!есть фото ,где племянница стоит в тюльпанах и нюхает их. Ростом она как раз только говола и выглядывает)))



> Кстати рекомендую, просто, в Турции лучше отеля не встречал, хотя много чего видел. А вот такой столб, не видел негде. Вот и Вам предлагаю поискать свой город, отель BORAN MARE об этом позаботился. Выходя утром на пляж, глянешь на этот столб и сразу настроение позитивное!


…ааааааааааааааааааааа……..на левой фотке внизу.синяя стрелка-красным надпись)
Я НАШЛА НОВОСИБ!!! Хочу в Турцию…



> Да ну вас, вы о чём? С мужчинами пить кофе. Ну и фантазии у вас бурные, гляжу.


 бурные бурные))
А я люблю кофе в постель) один раз мне муж кофе в постель принес, и тарелку оригинально порезанных и украшенных фруктов) такое не забудешь)
Так…Остапа понесло…




> Лесюнька, я тута. Спать легла и чёйто мешает. Думаю, а не Лесюнька ли исчет меня! Захожу, точно, так и есть. Ну что, продолжаем балагурить?


ААААА, слычилось Чудо ,друг не дал заснуть Другу!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Сильва, Осинка, Катятя,Колесо Танюшка, Гармония,Ксана,Анжела,Юлия, Ева, Дональд, Юра,Вова,Курочка,Ветер намерения ИРа, Масяня, Кудряшка, Лесюня, Анжела, Анатольевна,Оптимистка, Черника,Зизи , Dium*, скажите, кого я не охватила. Кто ещё в нашей теме появлялся хоть раз? не обижайтесь, может не всех увидела. 
А вот всех кого перечислила, хочу поздравить с тем, что вы являетесь обладателями бесценного дара, который открыла здесь на форуме Леночка Медведик. Дара, получать  позитивные эмоции, дружеские реплики и тёплые слова.
Как же здорово, что вы есть. Хочу поделиться своим прекрасным настроением и пожелать вам мира и добра.............. Друзья мои, 
*
[B]ЛЮБИТЕ         и        БУДЬТЕ ЛЮБИМЫ......*[/B]

Медведик, спаибо за тему

*Добавлено через 36 минут*
ещё увидела гостей нашей темы *Калинчик, Люда Пухова, Чижик,*

----------


## _Лесюня_

можно присоединиться?
мне просто не спится сегодня... и в 6,18 утра нашего времени... я хочу присоединиться и Сказать....


когда вам хорошо

когда у вас много общего и вы мечтаете и молчите об одном и том же...

когда в вашу жизнь врывается романтика....

когда момент прикосновений прекрасен....

и вы хотите сказать всему миру о своих чувствах...

о том, что переполняет ваше сердце...
__________________________________________________________________

скорее... говорите об этом скорее....

не дайте холоду и отчуждению прийти в ваш мир...

иначе, вы можете однажды Сильно пожалеть об этом!!!


*.......Я любимыми НЕ расставайтесь*

----------


## Dium

Уряя. 4 утра и я наконец-то все в этой темке прочитала :biggrin: Ну и вы и строчите!!! во позитива!!!
А у меня тут под окном серенады поют кошаки
[IMG]http://*********ru/510397.jpg[/IMG]
А после песен начались оргии :biggrin:


Хорошо, что не гульки: :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/508349.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Dium*,
Доброе утро)))) Какая прррррррелесть :rolleyes:

----------


## Dium

А это про Вовку, если надумает поездку на тамадею без паспорта :biggrin:

Так что читай  о всех законодательных документах внимательно:

И будет тебе счастье:

----------


## Медведик

> Колыбельную тебе споют мои молодые!


спаибо Танечка..как ты меня под опеку взяла :wink: Вечером молодые колыбельки поют - утром тамада с кофеёчком встречает  :Ok:

----------


## Dium

*Медведик*, ну вот .. вновь застала:smile: Ты уже, а я еще :biggrin:
Уже проснулась, а я еще не спала.... :biggrin:

ТОгда пока по кофейку?
 
А девчонки и мальчишки проснуться, мы им предложим кофе "От Медведика" :smile:

----------


## Медведик

*Dium*,
Ага..это уже становится традицией))) И чего тебе не спится по ночам?????

Спасибо за кофееееёк. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*_Лесюня_*,
*Анжелла*,
*Колесо*,
   спасибо девочки спала СПОКОЙНО))))

----------


## Dium

*Медведик*, да вот не лег до 12... потом ну никак:biggrin: Каждый день обещаю... лечь пораньше, уж лучше с утра встать и тырнэтить:smile: нет.. наша песня хороша , начинай сначала :biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> Ложкой снег мешая)
> Ночь  идет большая
> Что же ты ,глупышка. не спишь...


эта любимая моего сынишки. Он подпевал..и замирал в ожидании слов:
Спят твои соседики
Белые Медведики
Спи и ты скооорей малыш.... :Aga: :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 51 секунду*
*Dium*,
Ты моя девочка...уработалась не покладая мышки)))))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> У меня завтра день важный и ответственный...


Димочка утро бодрое??? УДАчИ ТЕБЕ!!!!!!

----------


## Dium

*Медведик*, пост сдала, можно пойти поспать :smile:


А моя собачулька тааааак сладко спит ,  аж похрапывает:)))) Эт , конечно, не моя, а с инета, ну похоже:)))

----------


## Медведик

> Уууууууууууууууууууууууааааааа


не плачь малышка..я рядом (только во сне)

*Добавлено через 47 секунд*
*Dium*,
Доброй..не доброго дня Светик))) И спокойных снов тебе....

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Девчата! Налетай, всем хватит!


Ню вот я опять в пролёте... проспала :frown:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Одна из любимых песен и две строчки ответят на вопрос!!!


А ведь это закономерность. часто именно любимая песня отражает нашу жизнь. Особенно если мы её частенько эмоционльно исполняем....

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> кофе в постель по кибер почте посылаю


спааасибо доорогая..получила...выпила..не кайф - а услада))

----------


## Dium

*Медведик*, как не хватило???!!!
Вот мы тебе оставили:)))

----------


## Медведик

> Поправляем все ошибки.


Ксюшка - ты ФОНТАНчИК!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Каждое утро улыбаюсь)))) Спасибки лимит вышел, весы тоже пока не даются получай подарочек: [img]http://s.******info/2a9c33485ccb2623bd431f4448490203.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Вот мы тебе оставили:)))


ммм ням-ням (кстати у меня и такое прозвище было "ням-ням" - уж очччень я покушать вкусно люблю) Пасиб!!!  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> добавляю всем завтрак,


Ой..Юра искуситель - всё - я налопалась...столько вкусноты!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Девочки, не возражаете?????????


Даже наоборот - ПОДДЕРЖИВАЕМ!!!!!  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Но я тут одна уже. У тебя тоже плывёт и двоится?


Ой Ксюнь..уже не лыбаюсь...уже хохочу...ЖИВчИК))))

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Увидимся завтра!


Обязательно!!!! И во все последующие дни  :flower:

----------


## Dium

Все убегаюююю, оттащите мну от монитора:

А то уже светает::biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> Ну что, продолжаем балагурить?


Тааак Ксения - Юру значит уложили.. а сами по-новой БАЛАГУРРРРИТЬ?
И Лесюня не спит????? Вот где Совушка. Теперь моя отмазка по поводу часового пояса не действует? :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 48 секунд*
*Dium*,
СВЕТИК - СППППАААААААТТТТТТЬ!
во как)))))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Я тебя чуток побрила


спасибо!!! А я то проснулась - думаю что-то прохладно - глядь на себя ЛЫСАЯ  :Oj:

----------


## Dium

*Медведик*,слушаю 

и повинуюсь:

----------


## Медведик

> Кто ещё в нашей теме появлялся хоть раз?


Мишкина, Инна, Максим, Буля, Манечка, Саня ...jpligunova, Helga597, jpligunova, naatta, Зажигалочка, Ладушка, swinging, skomorox, цветок, Викторинка...ой простите если кого не припомнила - покажитесь))))

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*



> и повинуюсь:


Умненькая...нежненькая...сонная..баааааю-бай)

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/505277m.jpg[/IMG]

Нажмите на изображение, чтобы прочесть притчу...Доброго всем утра!

----------


## Медведик

> чтобы прочесть притчу...


Доброе утро Танюша.. ИСТИНА!!!!
Спасибо что позволяешь задуматься о Бытие и о Вечных Истинах)  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Здравствуйте, девочки!
*Курица*, Таня, как вовремя ты мне напомнила мою жизненную позицию!
девочки, у нас такое повышение цен!!! :redface:
А на свадьбы - понижение. Даже 500 грн им уже много. Понимаю, что ныть нельзя, но так боюсь возвращения тех страшных лет!

----------


## Сильва

Всем доброе утречко! 
Все делаем утреннюю зарядочку! 
А потом - по кофеям! 

Танюша! У нас - то же самое! Ужасть!

----------


## Медведик

*tatiana-osinka*,
*Сильва*,
Доброе утречко)))
Танюш посмотри надпись под ником Сильвы!!! И не взумай УНЫВАТЬ - то грех!!! Всё образуется!

----------


## Katjatja

Трям!:smile:

заходя  в позитивчик хочется воскликнуть:
чуть помедленнее люди. чуть помедленнее. :smile: 
 фуух дочитала. опять все перезабыла.

Юрий  шедевр с рыбкой. лимоном,оливками  ШПАСИБО!  девочки простите это у меня только в голове и крутится. голодная наверно. счас кофейку хлебну из каждой кружечки:smile: и будет порядок!

Лесюнь ( ты для меня как то в Люсю транспортировалась:smile:) спасибо что нашла фото с животом и ножкой ( я вчера не смогла)

да и Танюше курочке за девочку в белом  с ребеночком спасибо!
Ксюшик если начну тебе писать спасибы то еще на страниц пять :flower:  спасибо за твою ночную вахту.

И всем всем за то что вы сюда приходите.улыбаетесь. и стараетесь чтоб улыбнулись другие. :flower:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Добавлю свадебного позитива, люблю положительные эмоции!!


Да что же это такое??????????? Ещё один конкурент! Карауууууллллллллллл!!! Без работы меня хотят оставить!!! :biggrin:


Ну, я вам покажу!!!   [IMG]http://*********ru/514492m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/515516.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/512444.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/503228.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/506300.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> фуух дочитала.


Првет Катюш - то утренняя разминка - кросс по страничкам позитива :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Ksana tenlark*,
И Касна проснулась)  :flower:  так наверное и спишь с кормильцем;)

----------


## Katjatja

> Првет Катюш - то утренняя разминка - кросс по страничкам позитива :biggrin:



я уже кроссанула по всему форумум. посмеялась в одной теме про гараж у нас же в беседке.

----------


## Медведик

Девчаты: есть три отреза ткани:
очень яркий бирюзовыйс фиолетовыми цветочками - ширина 1 метр...длинна 3

светлый слегка прозрачный с крупными нежно голубыми розами - ширина 1 метр...длинна 3

и яркий вырви глаз оранжево-фиолетово-бордовый "огурцы" вперемешку с цветми..очень пёстрый

Последний явно просится на кан-кан...цыган или испанию, бразилию..если скомбинировать.
Первый - на красивый сарафан руский...и если останется - рубаху.
А второй - вааааще не знаю)))) Тема вроде зимняя..с белым буа если, но розы... вобщем нужен совет!!!

Вопрос что из простого (костюмы я шьюсама - посмотреть можно в теме ряженных) можно сшить - пока руки чешутся.
И есть ли у кого выкройки рубахи русской универсальной мужской. И КРАСИВОГО сарафана. А ещё может что из Бразилии Испании и КАк-кан???
ВОТ  :flower:

----------


## manja

> Сильва, Осинка, Катятя,Колесо Танюшка, Гармония,Ксана,Анжела,Юлия, Ева, Дональд, Юра,Вова,Курочка,Ветер намерения ИРа, Масяня, Кудряшка, Лесюня, Анжела, Анатольевна,Оптимистка, Черника,Зизи , Dium, скажите, кого я не охватила. Кто ещё в нашей теме появлялся хоть раз? не обижайтесь, может не всех увидела. 
> А вот всех кого перечислила, хочу поздравить с тем, что вы являетесь обладателями бесценного дара, который открыла здесь на форуме Леночка Медведик. Дара, получать позитивные эмоции, дружеские реплики и тёплые слова.
> Как же здорово, что вы есть. Хочу поделиться своим прекрасным настроением и пожелать вам мира и добра.............. Друзья мои,


Ну чтож, раз про меня забыли, надо уходить в подполье....
А может это потому, что кошечек не выставляю?:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> Манечка,


Как же - не забыли)))))  :flower:

----------


## manja

> Нажмите на изображение, чтобы прочесть притчу...Доброго всем утра!


танюш класс. мне нравится...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Доброго всем утричуа*. Кофе обпилась, ужо не лезет. Может утро с сокоса начнём? Предлагаю немного разгрузиться.




> фуух дочитала. опять все перезабыла.


Проблема всех, поверь мне. Читаю и думаю, во, ща дочитаю и отвечу. Дочитываю и......забываю кому и что хотела сказать. А возвращаться в зад....ой, пардон, назад (немного лениво). Вот так и живём. Всем оптом спасибо говорим, всех оптом целуем.
Но мне вчера повезло. Пока вы ДРЫХЛИ я Юрика зажимала в потаённых комнатах с запретным поцелуем.
Так что дорогие пейте кофе не по утрам, а на ночь. Ой, что это я? Конкуренцию создаю...
Кстати о конкуренции*, Оксана*, без работы не оставим. Просили, просим и будем просить фотографий твоих в студию.

А вообще. Хоть это и позитивная тема, думаю Леночка не будет в обиде, девочки делитесь конечно наболевшим. Если мы нашими советами, притчами, стихами, фото сможем помочь, значит тема не просто для бла бла, значит тема работает.
И давайте вспомним Курочкины слова.....

*И ЭТО ВСЁ ПРОЙДЁТ.*
Время, конечно, жёсткий доктор, но лечит. Наберитесь терпения...и, милые, не думайте о страшных днях.
Мысли материальны. Не притягивайте. Живите сегодня, живите сейчас. Эти минуты уже не вернутся. И ещё раз цитирую вас же, девчонки: Говорите своим любимым чаще о любви. Завтра может быть поздно. 
И хоть Янусик сказала, что сильно упростили мы это слово, я считаю, что никакое другое не выразит сейчас моих чувств к вам, друзья.

*Я вас всех люблю*

----------


## Медведик

> Дочитываю и......забываю комцу и что хотела сказать.


А я то утречком неспешно перечитываю и тут-же отвечаю))))) И тааак мне хорошо делается!!!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Вопрос что из простого (костюмы я шьюсама - посмотреть можно в теме ряженных) можно сшить - пока руки чешутся.
> И есть ли у кого выкройки рубахи русской универсальной мужской. И КРАСИВОГО сарафана. А ещё может что из Бразилии Испании и КАк-кан???
> ВОТ


Так вот ты какой, Медведик северный?
Для меня шитьё вообще страшно подумать. Вчера заказала костюмы мастеру, в такую копеечку влетела. Но имидж надо держать. Конкурентов в городе много. Стараюсь чем то привлекать клиентов. Хотя бы профессионально пошитыми костюмами.
Леночка, тужусь тужусь, но помочь не смогу. Не то что выкройки, даже бумаги для неё нет.
Вот всё чем могу......из инета...




Не знаю помогла или просто зафлудила. Но от всего сердца

----------


## Katjatja

лучше хорошего дать с избытком чем не додать.
и слова люблю никогда не будет много. просто "ЛЮБЛЮ"  такое разное.а жизнь такая короткая чтоб тратить время на градацию и систематизацию .а насколько сильно люблю или симпатизирую? слонопотам тоже как говорилось любит поросят. а пяточка мучал вопрос: " а КАК он их любит!":smile:

----------


## Медведик

> от всего сердца


Спасибо Ксюш...я тоже не портниха..но когда вдохновение находит и сшить и связать могу. А без него ни-ни.
А вот сейчас руки просят дела..

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Ленусь, на кан-кан только однотонное, а то не поймёшь потом, кан-кан это или цыгане. А я сейчас прорабатываю тему Фото . там столько костюмов, что подберёшь что угодно. А вот яркий свой сфоткай и покажи, есть у меня одна идея, кто-то натолкнул, да её продумать надо.

----------


## Katjatja

> [/IMG]
> 
> Не знаю помогла или просто зафлудила. Но от всего сердца


Ксеня наверно фото слишком большое у девочек грузится будет долго. а я выставляю свой третий коллажик. правда когда фоткала центр чуть бликанул.

весенний подарок. "лиловый с продолжением"

[IMG]http://*********ru/474556.jpg[/IMG]

ой а мое почему такое большое? я среднее ставила.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> " а КАК он их любит!"


РЖУНИМАГУ. С утра бодричок поймала. И по делам скоро отлучусь. Но ночью увидимся.
Кстати, Ленчик, отмазки про часовой пояс точно не прокатят.....(шутю)

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А я сейчас прорабатываю тему Фото .


приветик, Танюшка. Хде тема эта. Тыкни меня носиком

----------


## Медведик

> сфоткай и покажи




*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> "лиловый с продолжением"


Вот этот мне особо понравился!!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> весенний подарок. "лиловый с продолжением"


Сколько ты на него времени то потратила, на такое чудо? Сделаю фоновым в компе. Не возражаешь?
Девочки, неужели картинки такие большие? У меня они все за 3 секунды чик пук. Извеняюсь тады. Буду картинок меньше вставлять. А то получу по.....от вас.


А как угадать сколько весит картинка. Где я их нахожу, мне не пишут размер. А там они манюшенькие...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Медведик*,
 не поверишь. Белый с голубыми цветами, мои шторки в спальне.

----------


## Медведик

Вот - мне кжется  в сочетании с чёрным более выигрышно смотрится



*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> весенний подарок


катюш - ощущение что вырезанные картинки в колаже???

----------


## Katjatja

> Вот - мне кжется  в сочетании с чёрным более выигрышно смотрится
> 
> 
> катюш - ощущение что вырезанные картинки в колаже???


 :Aga: так из журнала натурального и резала ( как и 2 придыдущих) . 

очередная радость от штурмующей фотошоп.медленно миллиметрами но все же. пусть долго и может не самым простым  и правильным путем но вчера удалось довести до ума одну картинку.  замаскировать под лес кусок палатки.и раскуроченой машины.  а из сарайчика сделать грядку клубники и кустики.  сейчас покажу. меня ж как ребенка распирает:biggrin:

материал с черным  наверно на цыганский подойдет.

голубое или зимнее или если правильно вкомпоновать даже на русский сарафон подойдет хотя и не традиционный.

Ксюша ты еще спрашиваешь:smile: ставь конечно мне приятно.   пектограмки не потеряешь среди ряби?)))))
а на счет веса я не знаю.у меня все хорошо грузится а девочки ка кто писали что медленно.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

ну подскажите, где тема с костюмами. Куда засунуть нос?


 Я не видю её!!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Воть
[IMG]http://*********ru/508351.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/514495.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Katjatja*,
 Катя, вот это дааааааааааааааа! А говоришь новичок. Просто проффи


*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

----------


## Katjatja

> *Katjatja*,
>  Катя, вот это дааааааааааааааа! А говоришь новичок. Просто проффи


не вводи меня в краску :Oj:  те кто в этом разбираются понимают что сделать это реально за минут 10  а может и быстрее а я часа 2 вырисовывала. и я уверена другими методами, но все равно мне приятно.  то что действительно для себя нашла функции которых в пейнте конечно нет.

спасибо нашим девочкам.  Диумочке и Вики блум которые наставляли.

----------


## Медведик

> где тема с костюмами. Куда засунуть нос?


http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=44364

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=28151

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> цыганский


у меня уже есть - и в другой ветовой гамме (в теме ряженных)



> даже на русский сарафон


там ткань просвечивает(((

----------


## Katjatja

> http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=44364
> у меня уже есть - и в другой ветовой гамме (в теме ряженных)
> 
> там ткань просвечивает(((


по фото кажется ткань непрозрачная..  тогда или комплектоват с чем то.  на восточную мне кажется по рисунку не очень идет.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> а я часа 2


А я совсем не умею. Девочки какие вы талантливые. Одна шьёт, другая шопит. Пойду на курсы и я.

----------


## Медведик

> Воть


найди 10 отличий :biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

Ну вот, опять еле догнала. Девочки спасибки переодическизабирают, так, что не обижайтесь кому не поставила... :flower: 
Катя, молодец! Какая разница за сколько сделала, итог важнее. Кто ведь как. Пока моя сестра думает, что приготовить, я уже за это время всех накормить успеваю. Кто как может.  :Aga: 
А ночью тут Ксюха одна скучала, нет бы чтоб позвала. Я кино вчера смотрела" Мы из будущего!", ревела, прямо со слезами, а потом меня Олеся ругала, что я так сердце свое загублю.
Как приятно, что есть позитив где поднимают настроение. И приятно, что нас становится все больше и больше...

----------


## Медведик

> Пока моя сестра думает, что приготовить, я уже за это время всех накормить успеваю.


это собый талант!!!!!!!! как я люблю вкусно покууууушать)  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> И приятно, что нас становится все больше и больше...


 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Katjatja

> Ну вот, опять еле догнала. Девочки спасибки переодическизабирают, так, что не обижайтесь кому не поставила...
> ]


интеесное фото. 
 я через недельку тоже фото смогу выставить . с высоты снято. гости свадьбы стоят в форме сердца а молодые в центре. все думаю ну где так можно сфоткать. только с верхних этажей а потом двор заменить  на клумбу.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> А ночью тут Ксюха одна скучала, нет бы чтоб позвала.


Анжела, так звала же. громко громко кричала.


 Даже из Новосибирска Лесюня услышала. *Видимо кино точно было супер*, что мой ор до тебя не дошёллллллл.

----------


## Анжелла

И давайте я вас чаем всех напою. Я пеку почти такую же, но сейчас пока у меня постельный режим, то я позаимствовала в инете, но как только выздоровлю, то сразу вам испеку пирог.:biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> я через недельку тоже фото смогу выставить . с высоты снято. гости свадьбы стоят в форме сердца а молодые в центре. все думаю ну где так можно сфоткать. только с верхних этажей а потом двор заменить на клумбу.


С удовольствием на эту взгляну. Мне кажется будет супер.

Девочки, ну нет там костюмов по ссылочке. Только фоторепортажи сосвадеб. буду листать дальше.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> И давайте я вас чаем всех напою. Я пеку почти такую же, но сейчас пока у меня постельный режим, то я позаимствовала в инете, но как только выздоровлю, то сразу вам испеку пирог.


Ням ням.... Лена, это не к тебе так обращаюсь. Это я так Анжелиного пирожка хоCю...

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжела, так звала же. громко громко кричала.


Ксюха, надо было просто в скайпе смс скинуть... Видно я тебя плохо учила.:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> но как только выздоровлю


скореееееееееей здоровей!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> нет там костюмов по ссылочке


костюмы по второй ссылке

а по первой фоторепортажи - там тоже встречаются...просмотри на досуге...я есчо так до конца и не пересмотела..

----------


## Сильва

Девчата, я урывками забегаю, всем ответить не могу... Лен, ткань больше на цыганскую катит, есть тема про костюмы из нейлона, там тоже фото чуть-чуть http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=103435 .  Это мой кан-кан 


> [IMG]http://*********ru/363518m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

> 


А разве на клаве небыло написано: Беречь от детей младше 5 лет ?:biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Видно я тебя плохо учила.


Не. Хорошо. Это я такая ученица. Кстати, Курочка, ты отдыхаешь со своим ником. Я меняю Ник на Яйцо.....






> костюмы по второй ссылке
> 
> а по первой фоторепортажи - там тоже встречаются...просмотри на досуге...я есчо так до конца и не пересмотела..


Пока ничего. но не теряю надежды. Не хочется большие денежки отдавать швее, если сама найду и костюмы и выкройки. По тихоньку буду павриться.

Скажите, родненькие, а реально по инету англ язык выучить. На уровне небольшого чайничка? Хочется на свадьбах петь песни на инглиш, но чтоб понимать, что пою. Раз. И немного понимать, что говорят - два. Если реально, подскажите, куды направиться?


*Добавлено через 58 секунд*
*Сильва*,
 Светочка, добренькое утричко. Шляпки сама делала? Из чего? И выкройку, плиз

----------


## Медведик

> тема про костюмы из нейлона


спасибо Светик - я там была)))))

Я обычно сначала образ придумываю...а потом под него ткань покупаю. А тут подарили ткань -вроде бы и можно сшить что-нибудь. Я вообще то кан-кан не хотела..но тут клиентка приходила - и её больше вего впечатлил именно этот момент на знакомой свадьбе. то откуда ни возьмись выбежали с визгами и криками девчата и станцевали.

1. цыганки
2. кан-кан
А вот альтернативы ИМЕННО ДЛЯ ДЕВОчЕК пока нет. Может вместе придумаем?

----------


## Сильва

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Шляпки куплены в магазине конфиската по 4 грн. т.е. по 20 руб.

----------


## Медведик

> костюмы и выкройки.


костюмы то да... а вот выкройки вряд ли..

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Хочется на свадьбах петь песни на инглиш,


А мне бы просто начать петь... очень хочется...можно подобрать человеку песню, с которой и я зазвуууучу)))??

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Всем доброго дня и отличного настроения!
А это мой кан-кан. Фото не с праздника, а дома - подружки. Поэтому на фон внимания не обращайте . :wink:

[IMG]http://*********ru/511422m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

> А разве на клаве небыло написано: Беречь от детей младше 5 лет ?


Вовчик, так нам татарам все-равно, что там было написано, мы не читаем, просто тыкаем по кнопкам.

Ура! Светлана пришла.

----------


## Медведик

> А это мой кан-кан


Ириш - а на чём перья дыбиком держатся?...и они (гости) у тебя сверху одевают или как и мужчины сначала раздеваются?

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> А мне бы просто начать петь... очень хочется...можно подобрать человеку песню, с которой и я зазвуууучу)))??


запросто подберём. Ты когда скайп включишь, барышня?




> А это мой кан-кан. Фото не с праздника,


Ирочка, а выкройки случайно нет?


> Вовчик, так нам татарам все-равно, что там было написано, мы не читаем, просто тыкаем по кнопкам.


РЖУНЕМАГУ. Анжела, приколист...

----------


## Анжелла

УУУУУУУУУУРРРРРРРРРРРРРРЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!!!!
У меня заказ на эту субботу! Юбилей 80 лет. Женщина! Я пошла от вас в темы про 80 лет! НЕ скучайте.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Если что я выгляжу так...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а на чём перья дыбиком держатся?...и они (гости) у тебя сверху одевают или как и мужчины сначала раздеваются?


Перья на ободочке и на проволоке. Девчонок никогда не раздеваю. Только поверх одежды, костюмы с учётом этого и шью. Если же на лицо мужского пола такой костюмчик приходится использовать, то тогда раздеваю. :biggrin: Нк как мужчину не раздеть?:wink:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А вот выкройки нет. Крою и шью костюмы на глаз.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> УУУУУУУУУУРРРРРРРРРРРРРРЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!!! !
> У меня заказ на эту субботу! Юбилей 80 лет. Женщина! Я пошла от вас в темы про 80 лет! НЕ скучайте.


*ПРОРЗДРАВЛЯЕМ*

Девочки, вот так по-тихоньку, по-маленьку, не просто выживем, а жить будем

----------


## _Лесюня_

> И Лесюня не спит????? Вот где Совушка. Теперь моя отмазка по поводу часового пояса не действует?


да вчера не спалось) это так) я там даже сваяла из картинок и текста что-то типа жизненого кредо, тока не заценил нихто:frown: фиговый,Видимо, из меня воятель... фиговый, как тот лист...




> Нажмите на изображение, чтобы прочесть притчу...Доброго всем утра!


... классная притча! я ее впервые от Анжеллы услышала) во де единение душ и мыслей!!!





> девочки, у нас такое повышение цен!!! 
> А на свадьбы - понижение. Даже 500 грн им уже много. Понимаю, что ныть нельзя, но так боюсь возвращения тех страшных лет!


да ,у нас тоже цены подскочили ,буквально за неделю...и полагаю, это не предел. 
Танечка ,мы тоже надеемся ,что не будет  такого ужаса /у меня особенно родители надеются...все время надеются и надеются.Даже начинаешь сам мандрожировать!!!/

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Все делаем утреннюю зарядочку!


привет Сильвочка) меня во тна зарядку хватает максимум на 2 недели. Потом опять пердых...до неопределенного времени...не могу хоть тресни выработать в себе систематику утренней зарядки) хотя.... если про заряд говорить - я по другому заряжаюсь) :Oj: 



> Лесюнь ( ты для меня как то в Люсю транспортировалась) спасибо что нашла фото с животом и ножкой ( я вчера не смогла)


та называйте хоть горшком, тока чисьте порошком:biggrin: :Ok: 
Катюш.. эта ножка меня просто восхищает!!! блин, так....так....Так... - аж ОЧень...вот:confused:



> Ну, я вам покажу!!!


И показала же!!! Молодец! Отличные фотографии. У нас на свадьбе фотограф был, О_Боже_За_Какую_Цену… а выбрать из такого Какашкиного качества шоп людям напечатать даже невозможно((Знала бы тебя раньше- Вот только тебя б и пригласила!!! Хоть за сколько!!!

----------


## Медведик

> скайп включишь, барышня?


как свистнешь - только я скоро за сыном в сад и на прогулку - а потом снова дома)

----------


## _Лесюня_

> я уже кроссанула по всему форумум. посмеялась в одной теме про гараж у нас же в беседке.


 я там тоже была, тока, кажется меня там никто не заметил…




> вобщем нужен совет!!!


Ой ,Лен, ну так…. Эта… ммм… эээ….быы.. с…..пффф… короче ,я бообще не шью (Ой ,не бейте меня камнями) Вот такой Инфаркт микарда в моей биографии… сначала были причины, боялась, а сейчас…учиться собираюсь…вот так…




> Ну чтож, раз про меня забыли, надо уходить в подполье....
> А может это потому, что кошечек не выставляю?


Ой ,Манечка с нами…. Привет, Маняша)) Это тебе…..  :flower:  




> И ещё раз цитирую вас же, девчонки: Говорите своим любимым чаще о любви. Завтра может быть поздно.


Фух ,Слава богу ,значица «шедевр» мой мимо глаз не прошел)))
Вообще ,Девченки… Я так рада и благодарна Вам всем что Вы есть, что это т Сайт есть, Что Темки такие существуют. Муж не узнает, мне не интересны те сайты ,на которых я свои группы создавала, или развивала!!!и мне так приятно заходить и видеть в темках ваши "зеленые кружочки" т.е. вы тут ,вы есть.... Вы ,где-то рядом..

спасибо вам ,дорогие, за Все)
Я ВАС ОЧЕНЬ.........
[IMG]http://*********ru/488894m.jpg[/IMG]
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

> А вот выкройки нет. Крою и шью костюмы на глаз.


 Аналогично!:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> У меня заказ на эту субботу! Юбилей 80 лет. Женщина!


класс!!!!! Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!! Прочитай в отчётах нашего Юры сообщение - там передана атмосфера этого праздника с позиции любящего сына

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Перья на ободочке и на проволоке


а за счёт чего ои не падают?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> я там даже сваяла из картинок и текста что-то типа жизненого кредо


Где???? может не углядела ...или недопоняла?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> эта ножка меня просто восхищает!!!


Моя Настёна умудрялась сразу двумя ножками, двумя ручками и ещё и головой (или попой) одновремено "выпукливаться"... я была уверенна что двойня!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> класс!!!!! Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!! Прочитай в отчётах нашего Юры сообщение - там передана атмосфера этого праздника с позиции любящего сына


Я читала. Это ведь он для мамы с душой, а у меня очень мало времени...
Я вот сейчас подорвалась от радости, а голова закружилась и я лежу сейчас и думаю...Кто сказал, что будет работа и я сразу на ноги встану.Не встала. :Tu: 
Может я зря взяла заказ? А вдруг не получится...

----------


## Медведик

> Может я зря взяла заказ? А вдруг не получится...


Ты что???? Получится!!!!! 
Во-первых - нужно пригласить к себе детей или внуков и поддддробненько всё пораспросить - чтоб в теме быть. Фото взять...хорошо  их проецировать!
Во-вторых - нужно гармониста или баяниста приглаисть. Или самой знать ретро песни и народные....чтоб попеть - они то любят.
В-третьих максимум душевности и добрых слов ...грамотно подвести и дать каждому гостю высказаться о имениннице.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а за счёт чего ои не падают?


Ой, я так долго над ними мудрила.... К самому ободку приделала ещё резиночку, чтобы крепче на голове держался. Сначала перья во время танца сгибались. Потом проволоку намотала в несколько рядов, чтобы поерепче была. Теперь не сгибаются. Ное сли кто усовершенствует ещё конструкцию. буду благодарна. Головы у всех разные. Если у девочки она маленькая, то держится плохо. Резинку если потуже сделать, то на большеголовых как надевать?:smile:

----------


## Медведик

> сли кто усовершенствует ещё конструкцию. буду благодарна. Головы у всех разные.


и я тоже!!!!! Вариант головного убора интересный, но над чтоб качественно. Люди - какие есть предложения???

----------


## _Лесюня_

> А я совсем не умею. Девочки какие вы талантливые. Одна шьёт, другая шопит. Пойду на курсы и я.


Ксюша-мдем вместе.... а то мне уже перед отечеством стыдно...

Ккатюш, ты что-то осваивала? курсы? или?
Как у тебя получилось здорово))) я сначала ни че не пойму... сижу, вот и туплю....
смотрю на вас и думаю. а че в вас поменялось?:biggrin: о тоже мне)) да?

----------


## Медведик

вот мой цыганский


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
вот сарафан 


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Птица Счастья


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Ангел Любви


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Дети


*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
пираты

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Пока моя сестра думает, что приготовить, я уже за это время всех накормить успеваю. Кто как может.


Да ,у меян есть одногруппница ,так та всегда писаталсь, когда кто-то приготовит. Однажды /а жила оан с бабушкой на ту пору/ бабушка ушла, и записку оставила: мол, Молоко в Сенцах, хлеб там-то ,Свари яиц на завтрак.... Так Яна/героина истории/ облазила все Книжные полки ,на темы: А КАК ВАРИТЬ ЯЙЦА!!!!
.......но она ОЧень гордилась, какая у нее Картошка Подгорелая получается. Ниукого такой не ела! Вот так!!!:smile:

----------


## Медведик

Ну и толстушка:  

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А остальное восновном элементы..или то чо я определила в разряд "не камильфо" и перестала использовать)

----------


## Анжелла

> но она ОЧень гордилась, какая у нее Картошка Подгорелая получается. Ниукого такой не ела! Вот так!!!


Что-что, а готовить я люблю. И картошку не подгорелую, а поджаристую. НО я не люблю жарить яйца и варить манную кашу. Когда я уезжала раньше и оставляла детей с тетей Любой, то они так радовались..." Ура, тетя Люба нам яйца будет жарить", а Люба мне говорила, 2ну мать совсем детей бедных замучила своми супами и пельменями, бедные дети яишнице рады", а сейчас они сами себе жарят когда меня дома нет, я почему то запах жареных яиц терпеть не могу... Вот с такими странностями приходится жить бедным моим домашним. НО смею вас заверить, что пельмешки и варенички они уплетают как здрасте. :biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ну и толстушка:


Вот толстушка твоя мне оченннно нравится! Вся в обдумываниях, как сделать. Только вот смотрю, а если штанишки сделать не такие прозрачные, чтобы не так видно было паролон? А он у тебя телесного цвета?. Почему-то в магазинах только видела белый и голубой.

----------


## _Лесюня_

Леночка ,я тоже люблю вкусно покушать...особенно, когда мой мужчина приготовит ужин ,при свечах ,и старается... Правда ,это редко ,Но это ТАК ПРИЯТНО!!!

Девочки, да и мальчики!!!
Пусть Вам почеще устраивают неожиданные приятные сюрпризы!!!
Пусть побольше будет Ярких ночей, 

Романтических Вечеров, 

Вкусных ужинов.,

Сладких Завтраков,

а Главное - Улыбок на ваших лицах)

----------


## Медведик

> А он у тебя телесного цвета?


я об этой толстушке пооодробно расказывала в теме ряженных..даже фото с изнанки выкладывала ;)
Там поролон и сврху ткань бежевая типа стрейч-трикотаж... а изнутри тоже ткань типа подкладочной. Я её готовую брала.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*_Лесюня_*,
Ой спасибки!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

Ну вот, Лесенок-бесенок! Ты чего аппетит тут мне нагоняешь? Послала сына за курочкой-гриль...

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Даже из Новосибирска Лесюня услышала.


 Услышала не то слово - даже познакомилась с такой задорной и Очаровательной Девушкой!! и рада этому!!! :flower: 




> А мне бы просто начать петь... очень хочется...можно подобрать человеку песню, с которой и я зазвуууучу)))??


ЛЕНОЧКА.. .А ты не поешь? я всегда думала, что ты Поешь!!!
Тогда давай вместе зазвучим!!! я тоже все пытаюсь ,в смысле в Сибе ,это сделать)))


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Как здорово!!! 
VETER NAMERENJA   с нами!!! Здравствуй!! Как я рада тебя Видеть!!!
вот так:

----------


## Медведик

> давай вместе зазвучим!!!


давай!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*
всё девчат я в дет.сад - перед сном ещё загляну) :flower:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> УУУУУУУУУУРРРРРРРРРРРРРРЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!!! !
> У меня заказ на эту субботу! Юбилей 80 лет. Женщина! Я пошла от вас в темы про 80 лет! НЕ скучайте.


*!!!!!!!!!!!ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
и, ты Прекрасно Выглядишь))


*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Где???? может не углядела ...или недопоняла?


Вот тут
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....122909&page=78
это меня Ксюня звала –звала – вдохновила… и вот!!!




> Моя Настёна умудрялась сразу двумя ножками, двумя ручками и ещё и головой (или попой) одновремено "выпукливаться"... я была уверенна что двойня!!!!


Ой ,как здорово))))))) такого я не слышала еще!!! фото нет? 



> Может я зря взяла заказ? А вдруг не получится...


тАААААк…… сто за негатив в нашей теме???
 
Все ты сможешь и сумеешь))) Ты что!!! 
Вот ,правильно Лена говорит, свяжись со всеми, душевность…и все будет отлично!!! Ты же Мастер своего дела!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> Не хочется большие денежки отдавать швее, если сама найду и костюмы и выкройки. По тихоньку буду павриться.
> 
> Скажите, родненькие, а реально по инету англ язык выучить. На уровне небольшого чайничка? Хочется на свадьбах петь песни на инглиш, но чтоб понимать, что пою. Раз. И немного понимать, что говорят - два. Если реально, подскажите, куды направиться?


честно скажу только при очень большоей силы воли то можно. но если реально смотреть на вещи мне кажется врятли. надо или живое общение или простые курсы но где есть люди. а чтоб понимать о чем поешь то практически все песни можно найти готовые переводы. есть даже сайты специальные. в поисковие"переводы песен" набери и  найдешь.

выкройками никогда не пользовалась. или на глаз или  можно взять вещь уже существующую и примерным приложением газеты что-то начертить.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Я читала. Это ведь он для мамы с душой, а у меня очень мало времени...
> Я вот сейчас подорвалась от радости, а голова закружилась и я лежу сейчас и думаю...Кто сказал, что будет работа и я сразу на ноги встану.Не встала.
> Может я зря взяла заказ? А вдруг не получится...


получится!!! обязательно!  с заказом! :flower: :smile:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Ну и отлично...
С Леной мы споемся ,с Ксюшей будем курсы осваивать ,а с Анжеллой Готовить кушать)))
побежала расписание состовлять:wink:
Всем до Вечера ,Спасибо за позитив:wink:

----------


## Katjatja

> Ой, я так долго над ними мудрила.... К самому ободку приделала ещё резиночку, чтобы крепче на голове держался. Сначала перья во время танца сгибались. Потом проволоку намотала в несколько рядов, чтобы поерепче была. Теперь не сгибаются. Ное сли кто усовершенствует ещё конструкцию. буду благодарна. Головы у всех разные. Если у девочки она маленькая, то держится плохо. Резинку если потуже сделать, то на большеголовых как надевать?:smile:


 на масках  типо заичьи ушки  на голове тоже каркасик-круг из проволоки с материалом довольно большого диаметра. если голова меньше то на затылке просто просто при примерки сразу проволочку перекручу. и на аиста конструкция с резинкой ( если надо сфоткаю) но на тяжелое боюсь что не совсем подойдет.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Katjatja*,
Сфотографируй. покажи  :Aga:  Очень хочется найти оптимальный вариант. И в виде шапочки не хочется. Часто девочки не хотят ничего на голову такого одевать. чтобы причёску не портить и понять их можно.

----------


## Katjatja

я похоже в бронепоезд села. читаю черти что а не что написано на фото  прочитала ХЭПИ НЯМ. а выражение "Нам  татарам" перечитывала раз 5. все пыталась рифму поймать   " пам-парам там тарарам" 
выход. хватит смотреть с ребенком Винни-пуха

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> *Katjatja*,
> Сфотографируй. покажи  Очень хочется найти оптимальный вариант. И в виде шапочки не хочется. Часто девочки не хотят ничего на голову такого одевать. чтобы причёску не портить и понять их можно.


придумала  только что если делать такие перья то надо  не круг и + проволочки в виде буквы V из центра.а как основу прикрепить эту букву наоборот. треугольник и на нее уже 3 направляющие из перьев.

мне понравились в юбках кан-кан трехполосная внутренняя сторона.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Как здорово!!! 
> VETER NAMERENJA   с нами!!! Здравствуй!! Как я рада тебя Видеть!!!
> вот так:


Что-то у ентого существа морда лица ну совсем не радостная. [img]http://s14.******info/ecf66e198830fead83c5f00bb1405f9f.gif[/img]
 Козья- страусиная какая-то.....[img]http://s4.******info/0d931220c872b7025509cac3a7a7dcf1.gif[/img]:
А если серьёзно. то я всегда тут, только трындю меньше.[img]http://s16.******info/f57604421c7f76d913fd74f26e6884c9.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Katjatja*,
Да. вот может, не ободок, как у меня, а действительно просто круг, который соединён резинкой, чтобы по объёму головы растягивался. А ободок уже к кругу прикрепить. Буква V на чём-то держаться должна. Если спереди или сзади круга, то перетягивать будет.

----------


## Мишкина

Я тоже тутачки, только пишу мало, стараюсь читать всех....
Спасибо за ПОЗИТИВ!!!!
Медведику отдельно!  :Oj:

----------


## Donald

Я, пардон, сёння так... бочком постою тут... Тока у меня вопрос, милые Леди: а чо у нас с Беседкой-4? Или я чот не догоняю?

----------


## Анжелла

ТАК!!!! А что это у нас тут все подглядывают?


Дима, а что у нас с беседкой?:frown:

----------


## Donald

> Дима, а что у нас с беседкой?


Дык... Я просто найти ее не могу! Ав старую закладку не пускают, грят, нет правов у вас! Или Заблокировали вас! От, таки дела...

----------


## Katjatja

> Что-то у ентого существа морда лица ну совсем не радостная. [img]http://s14.******info/ecf66e198830fead83c5f00bb1405f9f.gif[/img]
>  Козья- страусиная какая-то.....[img]http://s4.******info/0d931220c872b7025509cac3a7a7dcf1.gif[/img]:
> А если серьёзно. то я всегда тут, только трындю меньше.[img]http://s16.******info/f57604421c7f76d913fd74f26e6884c9.gif[/img]
> 
> *Добавлено через 6 минут*
> *Katjatja*,
> Да. вот может, не ободок, как у меня, а действительно просто круг, который соединён резинкой, чтобы по объёму головы растягивался. А ободок уже к кругу прикрепить. Буква V на чём-то держаться должна. Если спереди или сзади круга, то перетягивать будет.


вот и я о том же V держаться не будет
поэтому сначала на ободок базу в виде треугольника (острием вверх)а на него уже пэрья!

----------


## Инна Р.

Да, куда то потерялась беседка 4 :redface:, теперь прийдется или ПОЗИТИВНО болтайкать или никак!  :Vah:

----------


## Katjatja

> Да, куда то потерялась беседка 4 :redface:, теперь прийдется или ПОЗИТИВНО болтайкать или никак!


а с утра еще была.   ушла ( хнык-хнык)  в расцвете страниц! мы ее взростили, мы ее писали,  а она выросла  и покинула родное виртуальное пространство. 
называется держите меня семеро. запуржило вдруг завьюжило.:smile:

----------


## manja

а мне кажется беседка исчезла только по той причине, 
что там начиналась тема непростая и опасная .... если начинать сеять негатив....про нации...
Только зачем это было... и кому это надо было...
Только для того, чтобы посеять раздор...?
Я только вчера заглянула туда и увидев сообщения о нациях решила просто не травить душу..... Я немка.... а сколько еще прекрасных людей разных национальностей на нашем форуме....

----------


## Анжелла

ОХХХХХХ! Ну ничего себе...А куда это Беседку дели? А где мы будем разговаривать. А что это правда такое?

----------


## Katjatja

> ОХХХХХХ! Ну ничего себе...А куда это Беседку дели? А где мы будем разговаривать. А что это правда такое?


охохонюшки. Анжел ты прям как мумми-мама:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> К сожалению, форум стал очень тяжёлым, и возможно, он останется совсем без флуда...


Не будем паниковать! :Aga:  Может она просто тяжелая стала - Беседка.  :Vah:  Новую откроем!  :Aga:  Да и сейчас есть где поболтать - на приятные темы в Позитиве, по секрету в розовую тетрадь девушки сбегают, покушать - в Приложение к тетрадке... Болтай сколько хочешь!  :Oj:

----------


## Медведик

> вдохновила… и вот!!!


я сильно заметила...только эта кнопка спасибо постоянно пропадает (ей нельзя наверное больше скольки то в секунду...лимит какой то есть)... а я утром читаю и ставлю...она и исчезает :frown: А весы тоже не часто можно использовать...
А то что заметила - ФАКТ!!! Лирика)))) :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> фото нет?


нееет - у нас студентов тогда вообще НИчЕГО не было ;)) не то что фотоапарата. У меня её фотки только с 3-х лет...да и то от разных случайных людей;)

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Часто девочки не хотят ничего на голову такого одевать. чтобы причёску не портить


 :Aga:  вот имено...и парички только из любопытства одевают..а уж шапочки не хочется им. А вот всякие ободки-рожки-банты... то ДА!

----------


## Katjatja

[IMG]http://*********ru/478642.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго вечера всем оптимистам и позитивщикам!!!!
Тем кто выключил на работе компьютер, и не успев нормально покушать, включил дома, чтоб окунутся в море добра и позитива!!
Желая всем приятного аппетита, побегу читать все, чем добрый народ спешил поделится в масштабах форума!!! Я вернусь, заодно и поужинаю, боковым зрением наблюдая за монитором.!!!:smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/498103.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
Кормилец наш!!!!! И завтрак в постель получила - а теперь и ужина дождалась)))

Всем доброй ночи...до встречи)

----------


## Katjatja

> *Katjatja*,
> Сфотографируй. покажи  Очень хочется найти оптимальный вариант. И в виде шапочки не хочется. Часто девочки не хотят ничего на голову такого одевать. чтобы причёску не портить и понять их можно.


Принцип одинаковый что с картоном что с проволочкой, для жесткой конструкции я бы ставила не банковские резинки  а что-то покрепче и самое главное не одну а две для страховки.  вот обычный и очень легкий вариант для  легких шапок или головных масок.

[IMG]http://*********ru/511414.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Доброго вечера всем оптимистам и позитивщикам!!!!
> Тем кто выключил на работе компьютер, и не успев нормально покушать, включил дома, чтоб окунутся в море добра и позитива!!
> Желая всем приятного аппетита, побегу читать все, чем добрый народ спешил поделится в масштабах форума!!! Я вернусь, заодно и поужинаю, боковым зрением наблюдая за монитором.!!!:smile:
> ]


именно вот это хочется с картинки :Aga: 
вопрос к профессионалу
 а тюльпан можно вырастить дома в горшке? я бы сынуле показала или загикнуться?

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Да что же это такое??????????? Ещё один конкурент! Карауууууллллллллллл!!! Без работы меня хотят оставить


Нет, я просто так, молодожены милые люди, вот и решил их улыбки разместить!!!




> А ночью тут Ксюха одна скучала, нет бы чтоб позвала.


Да-да, не разбудила!!!



> Как приятно, что есть позитив где поднимают настроение. И приятно, что нас становится все больше и больше...


Эт точно, как видишь и мужики подключились!! (фото вид сверху Класс!!)




> Может я зря взяла заказ? А вдруг не получится...


Уверен, получится!!!



> Ты что???? Получится!!!!! 
> Во-первых - нужно пригласить к себе детей или внуков и поддддробненько всё пораспросить - чтоб в теме быть. Фото взять...хорошо их проецировать!
> Во-вторых - нужно гармониста или баяниста приглаисть. Или самой знать ретро песни и народные....чтоб попеть - они то любят.
> В-третьих максимум душевности и добрых слов ...грамотно подвести и дать каждому гостю высказаться о имениннице.


Золотые слова!!!



> Леночка ,я тоже люблю вкусно покушать...особенно, когда мой мужчина приготовит ужин ,при свечах ,и старается... Правда ,это редко ,Но это ТАК ПРИЯТНО!!!


 :smile::smile::smile:




> Ну и отлично...
> С Леной мы споемся ,с Ксюшей будем курсы осваивать ,а с Анжеллой Готовить кушать


 А про мужиков забыла.!!!!



> Я тоже тутачки, только пишу мало, стараюсь читать всех....


 Эт точно, пока все прочитаешь, не успеваешь за остальным следить!!!




> Я только вчера заглянула туда и увидев сообщения о нациях решила просто не травить душу..... Я немка.... а сколько еще прекрасных людей разных национальностей на нашем форуме....


Солидарен!!!! Как у Леопольда: Ребята, давайте жить дружно!!!




> Всегда иди дорогою добра


Точно!!!! (фото оригинальное, интересный вариант)!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Сообщение от Ksana tenlark 
> Да что же это такое??????????? Ещё один конкурент! Карауууууллллллллллл!!! Без работы меня хотят оставить
> 
> Нет, я просто так, молодожены милые люди, вот и решил их улыбки разместить!!!


Юр! Это я так шучу. Где-то в начале темы рассказала о своём увлечении фото. Копирую своё сообщение. :biggrin:

*[QUOTE=Ksana tenlark]*Помните, друзья, наш добрый старый совок, когда для того, чтобы сделать фото, мы долго готовились, а затем отправлялись в фотоателье? Профессиональные фотографы "рубили капусту" на детских утрениках в дет. садах и школах, "наживались" на желании родителей запечатлеть своих подрастающих чад в домашних условиях...Но те времена прошли...И наступило время любителей.
Сейчас каждый, имея две руки, и при наличии хотя бы одного глаза, легко сможет приобщиться к этому увлекательнейшему виду деятельности. СтОит только отправиться в ближайший торговый центр, где цифровые фотоаппараты представлены в изобилии, выбрать себе экземпляр по-душе и..."остановись мгновенье"! Не избежала подобной участи и я...
Да, я-фотолюбитель! Правда немного училась искусству фото и видеосъёмки частным образом у преподавателя операторского факультета ВУЗа. Он говорил даже, что способности мои в этой области весьма перспективны. Но мне нравится быть любителем и я знаю, что в сфере освоения современных технологий, таких как компьютер и т.п они (способности) явно ниже среднего, так что суждено, видимо, мне любителем и оставаться...
*Ну а где нам, любителям, демонстрировать плоды своего труда? Конечно в интернете!
Мне кажется как раз здесь, в этой замечательной теме. Вы не против,* *друзья?[/**QUOTE]*

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> а тюльпан можно вырастить дома в горшке? я бы сынуле показала или загикнуться


Запросто можно, но к 8 марта уже поздно, не успеть. Я сажаю на даче с осени, в конце октября, после весеннего цветения, летом в конце июня, начале июля выкапываю и сушу луковицы, отделяя деток до осени. Можно взять домой и высаживать зимой, немного поливая. И тогда в горшке будут цвести тюльпаны. Метод, как в теплице!!



> Ну а где нам, любителям, демонстрировать плоды своего труда? Конечно в интернете!


Глядя на многие фото, не скажешь что любитель.
Здесь столько снимков выкладывают, профи-отдыхают!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> я об этой толстушке пооодробно расказывала в теме ряженных..даже фото с изнанки выкладывала ;)


Леночка, ссылочку плиз.....

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> давай вместе зазвучим!!!


Создаём хор позитивщиц. Сильва, как там оркестр уже готов? Мы петь хотим?

Лесюнька, какая смена у меня талантливая подрастает. Ну мне при таком раскладе можно и на покой спокойненько щёлкать семечки...


*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> честно скажу только при очень большоей силы воли то можно. но если реально смотреть на вещи мне кажется врятли. надо или живое общение или простые курсы но где есть люди. а чтоб понимать о чем поешь то практически все песни можно найти готовые переводы. есть даже сайты специальные. в поисковие"переводы песен" набери и найдешь.


Спасибо, мой золотой человечек. Буду искать курсы. Так хочется что то модернизировать в себе. А то скоро застой мозгов будет


> С Леной мы споемся ,с Ксюшей будем курсы осваивать ,а с Анжеллой Готовить кушать)))
> побежала расписание состовлять


Всегда тока ЗА.....


> Сфотографируй. покажи


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 


> Медведику отдельно!







> теперь прийдется или ПОЗИТИВНО болтайкать или никак!


Иннусь, не расстраивайся. Позитивно болтать очень весело.....

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*



> А где мы будем разговаривать.


А тут ты что делаешь, дорогая моя?




> Доброго вечера всем оптимистам и позитивщикам!!!!


Привет Юрочка. Как вкусненько. Спасибо.




> Всем доброй ночи...до встречи)


Спокойной ночи, наша умничка. До завтра. Приятных позитивных снов




> А про мужиков забыла.!!!!


Девочки, у нас их итак на пересчёт. Не забудем наших мальчишек. Бра, а стобой мы будем просыпаться и засыпать.....хи хи.....конечно на страничках форума.....Твой завтрак и ужин покарил всю женскую половину темы. Просто стесняются сказать.*tamada-yaroslavl*, а ты профессиональный фотограф? Где ещё работаешь

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Привет Юрочка. Как вкусненько. Спасибо.


Так мы для Вас усегда готовы!!!!



> Где ещё работаешь


Так это,,, бомжую потихоньку!!Там пару слов скажу, тут кнопочку на фотоаппарате нажму, там музыку какую-нить включу, тут на гармошке меха раздвину, там в компе поковыряюсь, тут теле-видео отремонтирую, там грядку скопаю, тут яблочко сорву, там-тут, там-тут, глядишь на хлебушек и дадут копеечку!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*tamada-yaroslavl*,



> Так это,,, бомжую потихоньку!!Там пару слов скажу, тут кнопочку на фотоаппарате нажму, там музыку какую-нить включу, тут на гармошке меха раздвину, там в компе поковыряюсь, тут теле-видео отремонтирую, там грядку скопаю, тут яблочко сорву, там-тут, там-тут, глядишь на хлебушек и дадут копеечку!!!


Вот ты блин, человек - оркестр!:biggrin:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Что-то у ентого существа морда лица ну совсем не радостная. 
> Козья- страусиная какая-то.....:


Почему же не радостная. Это она так улыбается. Она /морда/ радуется так...ну ,как умеет:rolleyes:
а мне кажется ,она-милая... да, страусинно-милая) такая.воть:smile:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Желая всем приятного аппетита, побегу читать все, чем добрый народ спешил поделится в масштабах форума!!! Я вернусь, заодно и поужинаю, боковым зрением наблюдая за монитором.!!!


спасибо Юра))) мы,оказывается в одно время кушали... только я-манты :Oj: 
АААААААААА, только не кричите, знаю-знаю....буду соблюдать, буду...
 и да, все скину. Чес слово....

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Так это,,, бомжую потихоньку!!Там пару слов скажу, тут кнопочку на фотоаппарате нажму, там музыку какую-нить включу, тут на гармошке меха раздвину, там в компе поковыряюсь, тут теле-видео отремонтирую, там грядку скопаю, тут яблочко сорву, там-тут, там-тут, глядишь на хлебушек и дадут копеечку!!!


Да ты просто незаменимый такой у нас? Просто многорукий Юрий. СУПЕР!!!!!!! Возьми бомжевать и нас....Я умею жалостливые песни петь....................


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Вот ты блин, человек - оркестр!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> А про мужиков забыла.!!!!


ЮРА!!! ТЫ О ЧЕМ!!!! ТА РАЗВЕ МОЖНО Ж ПРОВАС ЗАБЫТЬ!!!


вот!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Ксюня я уже все. сплю на ходу. сфоткала и на прошлой сранице выставила крепешь на зеленом таком фоне. ты про крепешь ведь фото говорила?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> кошка и хомяк[/URL]
> вот!!!


ааааааааааа! какая фотка!!!! ой какой класс! :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Лесюнька, какая смена у меня талантливая подрастает. Ну мне при таком раскладе можно и на покой спокойненько щёлкать семечки...


ну погоди уж на покой... тебе еще петь и петь!!!!

(надеюсь, Сильва обеспечит оркестр - у нее талант в этом деле....

У нас даже свои папараци есть!!!! О как...)

----------


## Katjatja

спокойной всем ночи! в Инете я фото не ищу.Поэтому если летом доберусь до Крыма смело сможете говорить что ребенка моего знаете с пеленок:smile:  

набирайтесь сил на завтра!

[IMG]http://*********ru/477644.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Кудряшкина

> вот имено...и парички только из любопытства одевают..а уж шапочки не хочется им. А вот всякие ободки-рожки-банты... то ДА!


[IMG]http://*********ru/478668m.png[/IMG]
это я

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Вот ты блин, человек - оркестр


Инесса Вам мои Ярославские поклоны!!!



> Я умею жалостливые песни петь


И пойдем по электричкам слезу вышибать.......




> ЮРА!!! ТЫ О ЧЕМ!!!! ТА РАЗВЕ МОЖНО Ж ПРОВАС ЗАБЫТЬ!!!


Да-да!! Я там в теме прошу поначеркал чуток в ответ!!



> ааааааааааа! какая фотка!!!! ой какой класс!


Солидарен!!! Классссссссс!!!:smile:

----------


## Кудряшкина

с первого раза не получилось фотку вставить как положено

----------


## _Лесюня_

> ааааааааааа! какая фотка!!!! ой какой класс!


спасибо, Катюшечка) мне тоже нрависа
Думаю, и ПроМужикам тоже понравится))))))))

я тоже уже одним глазом дремлю...


Всем Спасибо за приятное общение и мнения...Спокойной ночи...


*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
И ЕЩЕ....
Беседка-4 закрыта....
Зато Ильич открыл Беседку-5. Весеннее настроение.

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=123372

Так что- Общайтесь, все для Вас)))
До связи. всем :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> сем Спасибо за приятное общение и мнения...Спокойной ночи...


Так, начинаю позитивные разборки. Чаво это токо Котику Спокойной ночи? Вот даже мой папанька задумался над такой дискриминацией.








> И пойдем по электричкам слезу вышибать.......


И пойдём....................... А возьмёшь?



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> спокойной всем ночи! в Инете я фото не ищу.Поэтому если летом доберусь до Крыма смело сможете говорить что ребенка моего знаете с пеленок


Просто прелесть малышочек...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Блин.....Что такое не везёт и как с этим бороться? Только сяду к вам родные, ау, а вокруг тишина. Ну и спать тогда пошла. Доброй всем ночи

----------


## цветок

Леночка!Напиши,пожалуйста,что у тебя делает птица счастья?

Пока добралась к вам в темку,всё перечитала и уже спать пора,но у вас здесь всегда так весело! Сразу настроение поднялось и спать не хочется.

----------


## _Лесюня_

извиняюсь, просто фото понравилось)))

Цветочек привет!!!
оставайся с нами!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## цветок

> оставайся с нами!!!


Лесюня! С удовольствием,но не всегда получается!Внук требует с ним играть!
Я уже совсем большой,могу и пиво выпить!


*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Мои любимые игрушки.

----------


## Анжелла

Ой, Лилия! Ктоб поверил, что внук... Классный! :flower:

----------


## цветок

> Ктоб поверил, что внук...


Да,Анжел,уже 4-ый годик,а в начале июня ждём 2-ого.

----------


## Анжелла

> Да,Анжел,уже 4-ый годик,а в начале июня ждём 2-ого


У ЛИлии, скоро будет много внуков...

----------


## цветок

> скоро будет много внуков...


Ой,как я им всем рада!А сколько девочек!Моя мечта!

----------


## Медведик

> это я


куколка  :Ok: :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=28151&page=54 вот здесь начало и на следующих страницах продолжение 

*цветок*,
Пица Счастья Беру - её на мероприятие, но использю не часто. Так как шила на себя, а мой рост 156, то в случае если среди гостей есть девушка или девочка небольшого роста с минимальной танцевальной подготовкой, то она немного танцует под песню "Как прекрасен этот мир", затем говорим о том что Семья - это 7 Я, что 7 - магическая цифра, 7 нот, 7 дней недели, 7 цветов в радуге. Затем Птица выносит ШДМ 7 цветов, провожу конкус на моделироание игрушек для будущих детей, и плавно переходим к выяснению пола перенца.
Вот примерно так ;)

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/497089m.jpg[/IMG]
*
ДОБРОЕ УТРО, ФОРУМ!!!*

----------


## Медведик

*Курица*,
Доброе утро!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
зарядка [img]http://s2.******info/194e5645cad30916aaf5d7286166922a.gif[/img]
водные процедуры [img]http://s2.******info/f3b7903c1837fc60b70c798ca326ce77.gif[/img] [img]http://s2.******info/86ffb61e4c7b6f99893f9c1517eac690.gif[/img]
Завтрак [img]http://s2.******info/ffe6bd3e5de8e0abccf46165034c6a2b.gif[/img]
и к друзьям на форум))) [img]http://s2.******info/816899fcf034394ce0315e5f321926db.gif[/img]

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> ДОБРОЕ УТРО, ФОРУМ!!!





> Доброе утро!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Доброоооооооогооооо утра Елена и Татьяна!! Ранние пташки. Доброго утра всем, кто уже успел протереть глаза отпить кофе, чего я уже и успел сделать и бутерброд в помощь всем!!! Пора бежать, родина ждет, до встречи днем и приятного аппетита всем!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/482753.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Доброоооооооогооооо утра


доброе утро Юрочка!!!!!!!!!!!!!! спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Удачного дня)

----------


## Dium

Доброе утро!!! я вот себе готовлю салатик и делюсь с Вами, дорогие мои :smile:

----------


## Медведик

*Dium*,
ням-ням))) А я овсянки тарелочку с сыром и кофе)

----------


## ruslava

*Dium*,
 нормальный у тебя аппетит...:biggrin: не слабо...

----------


## Dium

*ruslava*, нет , ну это же для форумчан :smile: а мне одной пиалочки с головой хватило :biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

> Ой, Лилия! Ктоб поверил, что внук... Классный!


вот как нас аватарки путаютб вся в шерсти и с хвостом,
Медведик сегодня монохромный друг:smile:
а Лиля бабушка:eek:
нашла темку дети 60-70-80. такую массу радости получила. очень хорошая темка, кто не был рекомендую.

----------


## Медведик

> темку дети 60-70-80.


это где????

----------


## Dium

*Медведик*, Детям 60-70-80 посвящается
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=69566
Ретро
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=70108

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро всем! 
Еще ничего не читала, сразу поздороваться! Все на месте?

----------


## цветок

Доброе утро всем,всем,всем!
У нас кризис и эту неделю работала только 2 дня,а теперь до понедельника дома!

----------


## Медведик

*Dium*,
спасибо
*tatiana-osinka*,
доброе утро!!!!!!!!!!!!
*цветок*,
доброе)))

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет мои дорогие друзья. Выспалась я от души. Вчера до 4 утра качала музыку. Ребята, нашла форум музыкантов. Просто праздник на душе. Кому нужна ссылка, пишите. Отправлю  личку....

*Юра*, ты настоящий Джельтмен. Утром завтрак, вечером ужин.
*Dium,, твой салатик по вкусу. Угости рецептиком
Осинка*, ты что бразды кофейного правления отдала кому-то? Уже без кофе пухнет голова!!!
*Цветочек*, кого ждёшь, вернее ждёте?
*Курочка*, почему так редко заходишь? Я чес слово очень рада тебя видеть. И думаю, не я одна такая. Хочу ещё твоих рассказов, картинок, притчей. Не пропадай....
*Девочки*, разрешите не по именам, а то сын уже от компа прогоняет. Всех с добрым утром поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


И угощаю небольшим завтраком...




*Леночка*, всегда умиляюсь вашей с Сильвой возможностью играть с анимашками. Так прикольно. Спасибо.  РЖУнемагу.   Кстати, друзья, а где наша *СИЛЬВА?*

----------


## Медведик

> И угощаю небольшим завтраком...


Доброе утро Ксюнь....))))
Вот уже на второй картинке вижу ти симпатишные сердечки из сосисок. А кто нибудь пробовал их делать?
Принцип то понятен - разрез вдоль и подвыподверт. Но как они сохраняют форму???? Хочу научися!!!!Я только цветочки делаю;)))

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> !Я только цветочки делаю;)))
> __________________


покажи, Леночка, нам

----------


## Медведик

> покажи


фото нет .. и сосисок - чтоб его сделать тоже. раскажу :Aga: 
накрест надсечки с обоих концов не доходя до середины 1-2 сантиметра.
на разогретую сковороду с шипящим маслом кладёшь - концы изгибаются - и получается цветок с восемью лепестками...красиво))) :Ok:  детям нравится:rolleyes:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Анжелла 
> Ктоб поверил, что внук...
> Да,Анжел,уже 4-ый годик,а в начале июня ждём 2-ого.


Боже мой!!!! никогда бы не ПОДУМАЛА даже.....
Да чтобы все так выглядели!!!

а еще ,вчера Анжелла говорила про заказчицы мне. ей 80, и она такая живчик, такая молодец!!!! как говорилось в одной рекламе:
та шоп усi так жiли




> конкус на моделироание игрушек для будущих детей, и плавно переходим к выяснению пола перенца.


еночка! можно по подробнее ,пожалуйста, или скинь ссылку, коли где-то описывала :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> можно по подробнее


Прсто вызываю желающих - надеваю на них атрибуты детства...и прошу изготовить и презентовать ЛУчШИЙ подарок ребёнку - игрушку. Вот они под весёлую музычку и мастерят. А потом рассказывают что и для чего дарят будущему младенцу.

----------


## Katjatja

про сосиски. очень классно смотрятся жучки. на детях испробовано, сметают.
сосиску или сардельку режешь вдоль пополам, а потом кончики режешь на несколько частей( 1/3 с одно стороны длины сосиски и с другой) при жарке выгибаются и похожи на жучков.

----------


## Медведик

> очень классно смотрятся жучки.


хи-хи дык твои жучки и мои цветочки (смотри выше) одно и то же  :Vah:

----------


## ПУХОВА

Всем привет.
Утром я включаю комп-



готовлю ПААзитивный  завтрак



Гадаю на кофейной гуще



Кстати, зарядку делаю я в таких носочках



вид  с другой стороны

----------


## Медведик

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 :Ok: :rolleyes: привет Людмила!!! Спасибо за наклеечку на шампанское))).

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Медведик*,
 И тебе спасибо за твое " спасибо" ! :Aga: 
На улице-снег, а уже давно хочется Весны !!!!!:rolleyes:
Вот пойду и срочно куплю себе



и вечером буду ждать

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Прсто вызываю желающих - надеваю на них атрибуты детства...и прошу изготовить и презентовать ЛУчШИЙ подарок ребёнку - игрушку. Вот они под весёлую музычку и мастерят. А потом рассказывают что и для чего дарят будущему младенцу.


Лена!!! спасибо большое за идею))  :flower: интересно очень) осталось насчет шариков порешать.....

ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА  
Людочка!!! спасибо за позитивный настрой)
я тоже гадаю на гуще - но ,такое вот первый раз вижу)
И можно ли этикеточку посмотреть?? :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> И можно ли этикеточку посмотреть??


http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....30#post2237730

----------


## _Лесюня_

> хи-хи дык твои жучки и мои цветочки (смотри выше) одно и то же


там ,вроде ,не одно и то же.. .у Тебя целая сосиска режется - действительно как цветочек ,а тут вдоль половина сосиски...-так и правда паучок!!! :Ok: 




> второй картинке вижу ти симпатишные сердечки из сосисок. А кто нибудь пробовал их делать?


я делала и не раз ,но фото нет, жаль(
это просто:
Сосиску разрезать вдоль пополам, но не дорезая до конца, т.е. так, чтобы две половинки сосиски остались скреплены между собой, осторожно, чтобы не разломалась и не трескалась сосиска -развернуть - срезанными сторонами наружу.
 получилось сердечко. Концы разърезанной сосички скрепляем зубочисткой и обжаривваем/лучше на слив. масличке/ до румяной корочки, аккуратно перевернуть и на медл. огне поджарить яйцо, разбитое в "сердечко-сосичку" ,посолить ,поперчить. По готовности-выкладываем на тарелкочку и вынимаем зубочистку. Вот и все. можно на листья салата выложить, + помидорки/можно из тоноко нарезанной помидорки розочку еще мделать/.
я как-то еще сыром сверху посыпала/тертвм/, но вид уже не тот...

Кстати ,у КСЮШИ - сердечки другие ,из ветчинки...
думаю их приготовить... это аналогично, только нужно 2 зубочистки)))

Когда кушаете - ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ВСПОМИНАЕТЕ НАШ ФОРУМ!!!!
ПРИЯТНОГО АППЕТИТА, ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> Концы разърезанной сосички скрепляем зубочисткой


вот в чём секрет!!!!!!!!!!!! спасибо!

----------


## Katjatja

> хи-хи дык твои жучки и мои цветочки (смотри выше) одно и то же


 я накрест ничего не режу. и на цветочек мои точноне похожи:smile:   я думала ты круглый кусочек режешь

----------


## Медведик

> и на цветочек мои точноне похожи


всё катюнь - как только приготовлю - покажу фотку ;))) А ты свою..ок? :wink:

----------


## Katjatja

Люда спасибо большое за этикетки. на 8 марта прикреплю к подарочным шампанским.:smile:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....30#post2237730


спасибо за ссылку - я там на этой же стр. со своей свадьбы кое-что подкинула.
Не судите строго- эот мой "первый подкидыш":eek::biggrin:


а свои Фото с Сердечками- колбасками - я выставлю тоже ,попозже.

И еще,народ ,если у меня будут некоторые ошибки- не обращайте внимания...
либо Ночь на дворе - глазья не видят а руки че хотят то пишут, либо дело в том, что у меня Клавиатура черная, и русс.буквы на ней еле видно прописаны.
Вот, пардон, дикий -относитесь к этому ,как 
Велика и могуча русская языка!....

*Добавлено через 56 минут*
Я Убегаю....Желаю ВСЕМ ХОРОШЕГО ВЕЧЕРА!!!!


и ОТЛИЧНОГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ!!!!

----------


## цветок

> Боже мой!!!! никогда бы не ПОДУМАЛА даже.....
> Да чтобы все так выглядели!!!


Девочки,да на аваторке -то фото монтаж,а в действительности мне 5 с ноликом.
А кого ждём пока не знаю,но надеюсь,что девочку.

----------


## Сильва

Девчата, я появилась! Ездила в Харьков по делам, заодно, спасибо Оксанке-БОС, затарилась всякой нужной дребеденью. Набрала паричков для ангелочков , запасной носик для героини 
фартушек мужщинский  и прочего...

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго вечера и приятного аппетиту. Надо в период кризиса, подкармливать коллег по форуму. Да все фото, что выкладываю, это мои, а не с интернета. Просто сделаны в разное время. Приятного аппетита еще раз!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/477659.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/482779.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Девчата, я появилась!


Уррррряяяяя!!!!!


> затарилась всякой нужной дребеденью.


 :Ok: 




> приятного аппетиту.


Ох..Юра - у нас уже одинадцатый час.....а каааак вкусно!!!!!!!



> Да все фото, что выкладываю, это мои


 :Vah:  вау!!!!! У вас там (дома) не только весело...и красиво...а ещё и ВКУСНО!!!! Теперь я точно знаю где РАЙ на земле)

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
http://nnov-2orang.narod.ru/cont1.ht...nik_menu4.html Вот нашла схему Кокошника

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
рубаха, сарафан, головной убор
http://nnov-2orang.narod.ru/cont1.ht...nik_menu4.html

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
матрёшка
http://prazdnichek.info/newyearsuit/kost2/

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
крылья (как на танец живота) - могут пригодится
http://www.beledi.ru/statyi/Aliya_platok.htm

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

kuku
Ау-у-у!!! Народ! Куда все делись-то? А-а-а...Новую Беседку обживают...
А я не хочу в Беседку, мне здесь нравится! 

*Ксения Высоцкая*, На вопрос, заданный тобой в Беседке отвечаю здесь.
 Ксюш, а ты разве не знала о моём увлечении стихоплётством? :biggrin: Начала исключительно благодаря форуму, смотрю пишут...и я давай! До этого мне и в голову не пришло. Моих "творений" в разных темах наберётся, думаю, ок двух десятков. Это вы верны разделу ведущих, а я вам изменяю иногда...Дифилирую по всему форуму почти, заскакиваю иногда в "Уголок поэзии", там читаю и, бывает, "рецензию" в стихах пишу. Пародирую стихи, один раз обиделись, назвали меня "сама язвительность"   :Aga:  но потом стали хорошо общаться, интересные творческие люди  :Ok: 
Но бывает, что восхищаюсь чьими-то стихами...Вот зашла раз в стих. тему "Талисман". Очень понравились стихи МОРО, классно! К сожалению дня через два после этого его за что-то заблокировали...:frown:
И вот написала такую "рецензию"...:rolleyes:


_Приветствую всех, Господа рифмачи!
От нечего делать и к вам заскочить
Сподобилась...Ух ты! Поэтов здесь сколько!
И масса стихов интересных. Да только
Мне АХ и УВЫ, помешала опять
Врождённая лень всё подряд прочитать!
И взгляд мой блуждает от строчки до строчки.
И опус приличный с начала до точки
Последней прочесть не мешало бы мне.
Но лень не даёт! Ведь она "на коне"!
Её одолеть мне нельзя, это правда.
И автор сего экзерсиса оправдан,
Надеюсь, судом вашим будет любезно...
Я всё не читала,  бесполезно
Мне лепту посильную в ваш "Талисман"
Пытаться внести... Ну а здесь ураган
Эмоций, возвышенных чувств!..И овации
Бурные людям организации
Тонкой душевной! И всем вам ВИВАТ!!!
Да...Я попроще...Но кто ж виноват,
Что по закону подлости с "тенью"
Вместо "души" у меня с "привиденьем"
Ассоциации получаются!
"Бедный скиталец" в "бомжа" превращается...
Ну и так далее, всякое-разное...
Красное, белое...Всё безобразное...
Стоп!!! Хотя нет! И вина было б можно
Выпить и белого, если возможно...
Всётаки красное предпочитаю!
МОРО, мне лень, но твои дочитаю
Поэмы. Отлично! Красиво, со вкусом!
ЗдОрово!!! Ты молодец! Вот  5+ !!!_



А вот свеженькое :biggrin: про тему "СТЕНДАП для неформатных" Там оно уже есть, только в теме той нет никого  :biggrin:

Ура стендапу!

_«Stand up»-английский, русский-«встать»!
И что с того, позволь узнать?
Сейчас узнаешь! Заходи «Для неформатных». Не флуди,
А выскажись по-делу. Флуд-
Гость явно нежеланный тут.
Язык не враг тебе, а друг!
Кто знает, может станешь вдруг
Ты с Петросяном наравне,
Иль переплюнешь в болтовне
Его…А, если постараться,
То неформатным называться
Ведущим гордо будешь ты!
«Стендап» осуществит мечты.
И станешь ты «звездой»!!! Занятно…
Да только не совсем понятно
Чем в этом может интернет
Помочь?.. Талант иль есть, иль нет._

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюш, а ты разве не знала о моём увлечении стихоплётством?


Оксана, не знала, но снимаю шляпу. Тыф меня покарила своими сереналдами и стендапами
, и буду попрашайничать сейчас. У меня  выпали 2 гостя. Никак не могу к ним подводку сделать. Может поможешь их зарифмовать?
*Медведик*, извени, что в нашей темке позитива прошу помощи. Но пока Оксана тут......
1. Усов Александр Александрогвич. Друг отца жениха. Руководитель мебельного салона ОДИС, кроме этого занимается реализацией стоматологического оборудования.
2. Барков Сергей Валентинович.
Ранее коллега отца жениха. Долго работал в милиции. Теперь бизнесмен. Реализует горюче-смазочные материалы. А так же занимается гостинничным бизнесом.

Оксана, плиз. Нужно сегодня.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> 1. Усов Александр Александрогвич. Друг отца жениха. Руководитель мебельного салона ОДИС, кроме этого занимается реализацией стоматологического оборудования.
> 2. Барков Сергей Валентинович.
> Ранее коллега отца жениха. Долго работал в милиции. Теперь бизнесмен. Реализует горюче-смазочные материалы. А так же занимается гостинничным бизнесом.


Ксюш, помогу чем смогу, но этой информации очень мало. Напиши в личку, как выяснишь побольше вплоть до мелочей, напр. любимое блюдо, привычки, всякие мелочи сгодятся...И ещё, я неопытная ведущая  :Oj:  и не совсем поняла
QUOTE=Ксения Высоцкая]У меня выпали 2 гостя. Никак не могу к ним подводку сделать. Может поможешь их зарифмовать?[/QUOTE]
С какой целью, какой объём? Вообщем сгодятся любые подробности. Заодно и сама поучусь у тебя с удовольствием!
Мама моя мне раньше, да и сейчас иногда стихи-поздравления детям пишет, когда дни рождения приходится проводить. Следи за темой. Я думаю, Лена не обидится, если
стихи мамины помещу здесь. Это для того, чтобы тебе понятнее было насчёт "подробностей"...Сейчас найду что-нибудь в своих архивах и пришлю для примера.  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
С родителями дружен он, имеет мебельный салон.(руководит салоном он)
Со стоматологами дружен, авторитет его заслужен.

Был когда-то суперменом, а теперь средь бизнесменов.
Он горючим всех снабжает и шикарный отдых предлагает.

Всё, девчата, я -бай-бай...

----------


## julia2222

*Ksana tenlark*, :flower: 
Ксана, я, как и Ксюша  


> снимаю шляпу


Сама бывает тоже сочиняю маленькие поздравления, хоть и на примитивном уровне, зато от всей души и только для людей, которых искренне уважаю и верю, что им это поднимет настроение.
Часто сочиняю маленькие стишки для своих сотрудников, и так приятно видеть, как они искренне радуются моим "шедеврам":smile: 
Я немножко разобралась со своими производственными делами, правда от дикого напряжения и "мелькания" цифр правый глаз болит, поэтому долго за компом сидеть не могу, к моему великому сожалению:rolleyes:, потому что очень хочется пообщаться. Но вот чуть-чуть отойду :Ha:  и буду навёрстывать упущенное :Aga: 
Желаю всем чудесного настроения! :Ok:

----------


## Katjatja

я думаю пора открывать тему как победить форумозависимость, я себя силой заставляю не подходить к компу или пишу план дня что надо сделать. а то получается как Винни-пух и горшок меда, да загляну сначала,ой как вкусно еще чуток,и еще чуток, ой и тут темка интересная ,и вот уже и вечер.

у нас идет снег не переставая с понедельника. это так здорово и необычно в наших широтах. при чем  такой медленный меленький . красотища.

----------


## julia2222

> я думаю пора открывать тему как победить форумозависимость


Протестую!!! :Aga:  Вот у меня времени не было на общение, так я как мегера стала:smile:, муж раньше ругал, что в интернете зависаю, а сейчас говорит: " Ну иди уже на свой форум, там немного посидишь, с тобой хоть разговаривать можно будет".

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> у нас идет снег не переставая


Я вчера возвращалась с работы в 11 вечера, а на улице, как в сказке, давно такой красоты не было.

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*



> Сейчас найду что-нибудь в своих архивах


Ксана, ну и долго ж ты ищешь:smile:, а так хотелось пообщаться, но, видно, сегодня "не судьба". Так что до завтра, всем спокойной ночи!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Девочки, исчезаю с завтрашнего вечера на три дня. У меня 2 очень сложных, но безумно интересных заказов. Свадьба ВИП и такой же юбилей. Получаю массу творческого позитива, но очень устаю.
*Ксана*, я о каждом госте должна четверостишие написать, чтоб его представить. Информация вся. Больше не дают клиенты. Вот и застряла я сэтими парнями. Ну ничего. Что- нибудь придумаю.
*Сильва*, спасибо. Сейчас возьму на обработку. Мне завтра им уже показывать всё надо.

----------


## julia2222

> У меня 2 очень сложных, но безумно интересных заказов.


Удачи, тебе, Ксюша  :flower:  и до встречи! :br:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> я думаю пора открывать тему как победить форумозависимость,


катя, а я думала это только я больная форумом. Смотрю, многие приходят раз два в неделю. А я 5-8 раз в день. Так нельзя. Это просто нркуши мы что ли, инетные?
Срочно к психоаналитику......

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Милые девчонки, Ксюша, Юля, Катя, Лена и все, все все!!!


> я думаю пора открывать тему как победить форумозависимость,


Тема такая была недавно на форуме, да закрылась, мужики там переругались что-то...А у меня об этом большой стих есть. Я его в Беседке выкладовала. Все видели, наверное...Эта зависимость просто достала! Ну тянет на форум и всё! 
Ну ладно...
Решила пока стих с детского дня рождения не печатать, больно долго, большой. Тем более я так поняла, что стихи нужны небольшого объёма...Я недавно стихоплётством балуюсь, а до этого маму просила. Вот в новогодней теме выкладовала поздравление полностью, но сейчас только то представлю, что для каждого индивидуально писалось...Копирую из "Нового года."

_В прошлом году поступил заказ на поздравление коллектива магазина Дедом Морозом и Снегурочкой, прям на рабочем месте надо поздравить, никаких игр…Я всю бошку изломала, как-бы «в снег лицом не ударить»…Выручила моя мама. У неё поэтический дар. Много чего хорошего есть, а это мне особенно нравится… 
Так вот…Коллектив магазина «Кира Пластинина», директор-Инна, работают девочки молоденькие и двое охранников. Находится магазин в т.ц. «Пассаж»-недавно заново отстроили, ну, знаете, в провинции скажут:»Как в Москве!»… У Инны всё расспросили про сотрудников. Привожу текст без сокращений. Некоторые фразы использую сейчас в своих сценариях._.........В Позитиве поздравление всего коллектива отпускаю...............................

_Далее вручали подарок каждому сотруднику. Их 15 человек. Для каждого –
свой текст (написали на открытках). Вот некоторые…


(Оксана-стажёр.) Оксаночка-стажёр пока, но вероятность велика,
Так-как все отзывы похвальны, её возьмут официально.
Она активна, энергична, да и к тому ж поёт отлично…

(Людмила-кассир.) »Вот ваш чек. Вот ваша сдача…» Вроде-бы проста задача,
Но касса требует внимания, смекалки, точности и знания.
Аккуратна наша Люда. Не кассир, а просто чудо!
А дочурка подрастёт, по её стопам пойдёт.

(Саша-охранник.) Чутко ухо, зорок глаз. Он-охранник-высший класс!
Серьёзен, знает наперёд- товар налево не уйдёт.
Александр-всем пример. Отдыхает ФБР!

(Ирина-мерчендайзер.) У Ирочки талант общенья
Достоин только восхищенья.
Товар лицом: и цвет, и тени!
Наш мерчендайзер просто гений!
Гипнотизирует клиентов,
А те щедры на комплименты._

Самое интересное, что мама, сочиняя, нисколько не приукрасила сотрудников. И это чистая правда со слов директора...:rolleyes:

----------


## Анжелла

> катя, а я думала это только я больная форумом. Смотрю, многие приходят раз два в неделю. А я 5-8 раз в день. Так нельзя. Это просто нркуши мы что ли, инетные?
> Срочно к психоаналитику......


Я тоже больная... Постоянно инет подключен. И я просматриваю все темы которые смотрю. Меня тоже лечить надо.:biggrin:

----------


## julia2222

> Для каждого –
> свой текст


ЗдОрово, Ксана, это твоей маме  :flower: . А бухгалтеру она что-то сочиняла? Очень интересно! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А страничка какая в "Новом году"? Или ссылочку кинь.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*julia2222*,
 спасибочки. Юля, рада тебя видеть тут ночью........... Пошалим? Или спать?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ой, нас тут так оказывается много. Тогда точно пошалим!

----------


## julia2222

*Ксения Высоцкая*, :flower: 
Ой, Ксюш, наверное, спать, а то от моих балансов глаза не видят, ещё не отошла, сейчас в монитор смотрю только левым :Aga: , правый отдыхает:biggrin: Вот заказы отработаешь, и оторвёмся по полной программе :Ok:

----------


## Кудряшкина

Юрий, ну это просто издевательство! :biggrin:Я после ваших постов штудирую холодильник, а я хотела на диету сесть. Все объявляю предмасленичный пост! 
Хотя какой позитив на голодный желудок:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Да всех нас надо лечить от форумозависимости:smile:.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Вот сижу у интернета.....*




*
Никого на сайте нету.*




*Ухожу часа на треть...*..


*
И опять в инет смотреть.....* 



*Все ли тут, чего там пишут, и кому чего то вышлют. Заразилась интернетом. Дети плачут: Мама, где ты?
Дай поесть скорее нам, Мама, мамочка, ну МААААМ!*

*
Только мама в интернете: блин, поешьте сами Дети...*


*Мама, ты не офигела?*

*

Мамка, детки, заболела. Заболела интернетом. В доме дел теперя нету!!!!!!!!*
*В доме дел теперя нет, только Интер ,Интернет!!!!!!!*!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> я о каждом госте должна четверостишие написать, чтоб его представить. Информация вся. Больше не дают клиенты. Вот и застряла я


Я всегда расспрашиваю заказчиков-хозяев о гостях. Обычно с удовольствием рассказывают. Но может у тебя другой случай...:wink: Я всё равно подумаю... :Ha: 





> А бухгалтеру она что-то сочиняла?


Юль, чего-то не нашла...Может когда и сочиняла, если попадётся, пришлю...
Про "Киру Пластинину", магазин в огромном торговом центре, мож у них общий бухгалтер...По крайней мере директор ничего про бухгалтера не говорила...Так что порадовать тебя нечем...:frown:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 СПАСИБКИ ЧЕГОЙ-ТО НЕТ ПОД ТВОИМ СООБЩЕНИЕМ. :eek:

----------


## Анжелла

ОЙ! Ну у меня не так! Потому что уже детки сами накормить могут и убраться, а так примерно то же самое. :biggrin:
И это я называется к юбилею готовлюсь... :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Но может у тебя другой случай...


 :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*



> СПАСИБКИ ЧЕГОЙ-ТО НЕТ ПОД ТВОИМ СООБЩЕНИЕМ.


Не поняла? В смысле?



*Добавлено через 16 минут*



*Всё мои дорогие. Меня плющит. Иду спать. до завтра. Всем виртуальный поцелуй!!!!!!! Спящих в носик, бодрствующих в.....куда попаду.*

----------


## Анжелла

А я сейчас плакала от позитива. Мне сегодня столько помощи от форумчан пришло..., но когда я получила Картину счастья, которую для меня сделала Люда Пушок. Я заревела, потому что я поняла, что я обрела столько друзей в вашем лице. Я никогда не чувствовала такой поддержки в жизни. Только от мужа, но сейчас он далеко и я получила ее от вас. :Oj:  Вы все мне очень дороги! :flower: 
Пусть ваша жизнь будет легкой как лепестки роз

И вас окружают любящие сердца как мое

----------


## Donald

Лена-а-а-а-а, Медве-е-е-едии-и-и-ик!!!!!!!  Олеся-а-а-а!!! Naata-a-a-a-a-a-a-a!!!!
Внимание всем! Вот чо нашел тока что на одном из разделов Одноклассников:

19 марта в г. Новосибирске состоится «Российский  фестиваль шоу-программ Сибири», который будет 
проходить нон-стоп шоу программой с 18:00-04:00, состоящей  из рекламных презентаций разных творческих коллективов.
После вашей 
презентации у вас будет возможность общения и установления прямых контактов во 
время фуршета с гостями и участниками фестиваля. Вы можете размещать Вашу рекламную продукцию. 
Гости фестиваля это от 300 до 500 чел. – арт директора и промоутеры ночных 
клубов и ресторанов, ивент-менеджеры агентств праздников, директора по 
персоналу и PR менеджеры коммерческих компаний, частные состоятельные лица которые планируют 
свои праздничные мероприятия, но в условиях кризиса хотели бы экономить и 
приглашать коллективы напрямую. 

Дорога, 
проживание и питание оплачиваются коллективами самостоятельно.

----------


## Медведик

*Donald*,
Приет Димочка!!!!!

Они планировали 15-го марта... ПОД НАШУ ВСТРЕчУ ПОДСТРАИВАЮТСЯ!!! 

Надо поскорее определится с количеством приезжающих - и можно заранее билеты купить.
А ещё я с сауной с хорошим бассейном договорилась. Только на 21 и с 10-12 утра. Есл интересно - во вторник должна подтвердить. К ним очередь стоит.

----------


## Анжелла

> 19 марта в г. Новосибирске состоится «Российский фестиваль шоу-программ Сибири»


Мама дорогая! :Vah:  Дима, ты намекаешь, что вам надо собраться и презентацию сделать?... Ой! :biggrin: А давайте попросим Юру, чтоб он тоже поехал и снял это действо. Я ооооооочень хочу на это посмотреть...:tongue:

----------


## Медведик

Список зарегистрированных участников фестиваля на 13 февраля:


Муз. Группы и певцы

Гитарное трио “Compadres” г. Новосибирск

Инструментальный дуэт “Lady Winter” г. Новосибирск

Шоу-дуэт «Поющие бокалы» г. Новосибирск

Группа “GREENWICH” г. Новосибирск

Дуэт «АЛМАС» г. Новосибирск

Группа «Анкор» г. Новосибирск

Трио «Доминик» г. Новосибирск

“Nota bene” г. Новосибирск	


Василий Груя-певец-поп музыка  г. Омск

Юлия Должина-певица-поп музыка г. Омск

Группа "Час пик"-поп музыка г. Омск

Группа "Ночной визит"-поп музыка(есть авторские песни) г. Омск

Группа "Форсаж"-поп музыка г. Омск

Группа"Brich to you"-джаз-рок  г. Омск

Шоу-группа "Лед и пламя"-поп музыка. г. Омск

Группа "Союз"-поп музыка г. Омск

Группа "Ромен"-циганскй коллектив -поп-музыка г. Омск

Дмитрий Понятаев-исполнитель авторских песен г. Омск	

Танцевальные коллективы

Танец живота «Шейла» г. Новосибирск

Брейк данс “MAJESTY” г. Новосибирск

Шоу-балет “Suare” г. Новосибирск

Шоу-балет «КАРАМЕЛЬ» г. Новосибирск

Стиль-балет «Фотоникс» г. Новосибирск

Шоу-балет «Драйв» г. Новосибирск

Танец живота «Амина» г. Новосибирск

Шоу-балет «ТИАРА» г. Новосибирск

Шоу-дуэт «Основной инстинкт» г. Новосибирск

Амина-восточный танец г. Омск

Алика-восточный танец г. Омск	


Огненное и световое шоу

Театр огня «Ритмы пламени» г. Новосибирск


Ведущие

Виталий Доля-директор агентства праздников и шоу, ведущий,победитель областного конкурса "Ведущий шоу-программ" г. Омск

Сергей Мельников-ведущий г. Омск


Выставка на фестивале

Шоу-ателье "Браво"-костюмы для шоу-балетов,артистов,бальных,восточных танцев, фигурного катани

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Дим ты не попутал??? 15 марта!!!

----------


## Анжелла

И надо добавить...
Банда Тамадей и Тамадеев...
Медведик...

Лесенок...

Дональд с Натальей...

Вот бы посмотреть на это...

----------


## Медведик

> Вот бы посмотреть на это...


 :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 33 секунды*
если только как артисты ОРИГИНАЛЬНОГО ЖАНРА ;))))))

----------


## Donald

Лен, я тупо копировал текст из Одноклассников, группа Праздник в Иркутске. Там на 1 странице эта объява висит! 
А вот посмотреть... Я бы посмотрел на ведущих - это интересно!  Ну, лично мне! Я, кстати, своему коллективу тока что сообщил, где работал. Театр танца есть у нас "Угол зрения". Может, и поедут!

*Добавлено через 23 секунды*
А то ведь там только Омичи и Новосибирцы, как я посмотрел...

----------


## Анжелла

> если только как артисты ОРИГИНАЛЬНОГО ЖАНРА ;))))))


Да! Я представляю эту взрывоопасную смесь...:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> на ведущих


Ведущие то там как раз будут из фирмы-организующей. 
А ставка делается на шоу-программу - артисты разных жаноров
950 руб. билет - говорят не менее 5-ти часов
Но на афише ...да и по моим данным 15-го марта
Блин... а я 15-го вечером работаю(((

Может тогда сдвинем встречу? общем жду Ваших предложений. Я готова принять Вас гости дорогие в любое время (кроме рабочего;))) Натта давно не объявлялась - о её планах ничего пока не знаю.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> взрывоопасную смесь...


:biggrin: :Aga:  и нам в картинках представила ;)))

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Медведик, извени, что в нашей темке позитива прошу помощи.





> думаю, Лена не обидится, если
> стихи мамины помещу здесь


Девочки - здесь можно и нужно общатся на ЛЮБЫЕ позитивные темы. ЕДИНСТВЕННОЕ чего бы хотелось избежать - КРИТИКИ. Не нравится- просто молча пройдите мимо...

*Добавлено через 20 минут*



> В доме дел теперя нет, только Интер ,Интернет!!!!!!!!


Ксюш - ну явный талант!!!!! Тебе нужно комиксы ваять!!!!!

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*



> я получила Картину счастья


ой как хочется посмотреть!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 час 6 минут*
Всем доброго бодрого и витаминного утра!!!
 

Буду только вечером. Сйчс к парикмхеру и сегодня 2 мероприятия))) До\\\ встречи!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Сильва

Девчата-ребята! Все бодро просыпаемся! 
 Нас ждут великие дела! Леночка работаеи и всех нас энергией заряжает!  Даю установку: сегодня каждый получит как минимум по заказу!  Причём за неплохую сумму!

----------


## Donald

ЕСЛИ ПОПА В СУПЕР ДЖИНСЫ
ЛЕЗТЬ НЕ ХОЧЕТ НИ В КАКУЮ
ЕСЛИ КЛЕВУЮ ФУТБОЛКУ
ГРУДЬ НЕ ХОЧЕТ ПРОПУСКАТЬ
ПЛЮНЬ НА ГЛУПЫЕ НА ТРЯПКИ
ЭТО Ж ВСЕ КИТАЙЦЫ ШИЛИ
ЧТО УЖ ТРЕБОВАТЬ С БОЛЕЗНЫХ -
РАСА МАЛЕНЬКИХ ЛЮДЕЙ. 
ЕСЛИ ТЫ НА ОТДЫХ С МИЛЫМ
ЭТИМ ЛЕТОМ ПОЛЕТЕЛА
И В БАССЕЙН С ВЫСОКОЙ ВЫШКИ 
СТАЛА БОМБОЧКОЙ НЫРЯТЬ,
ТО КОНЕЧНО НЕ ВИНОВНА 
НИ В ЦУНАМИ В ТОМ ОТЕЛЕ
НИ В КАЛЕЧЕННЫХ ТУРИСТАХ
НЕ ФИГ РЯДЫШКОМ СТОЯТЬ.
ЕСЛИ МИЛОГО ЗАСТАЛА 
СОЗЕРЦАЮЩИМ КРАСОТКУ,
ЧТО ХУДЮЩИМ ПЛОСКИМ ЗАДОМ
НА ШЕЗЛОНГЕ РАЗЛЕГЛАСЬ,
ЗНАЙ, ЧТО ДУРОЧКА БЕЗ ШАНСОВ,
ЕЙ С ТОБОЙ ТЯГАТЬСЯ НЕ ФИГ:
ИНТЕЛЛЕКТОМ ВМИГ ЗАДАВИШЬ,
Я МОЛЧУ УЖЕ ПРО ВЕС.
ЕСЛИ ТУРКИ ЧТО ПОСТАРШЕ
ВСЕ ЦВЕТЫ НА МЕСТНЫХ КЛУМБАХ
ОБОРВАЛИ ОБЛОМАЛИ
И СНЕСЛИ К ТВОИМ НОГАМ.
ЗНАЧИТ ЕСТЬ ЕЩЕ МУЖЧИНЫ,
ЧТО КРАСУ РОССИЙСКОЙ БАБЫ
БЕЗ ПРЕТЕНЗИЙ И НАМЕКОВ
В СОСТОЯНЬИ ОЦЕНИТЬ!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> Срочно к психоаналитику......


так у него занято!

всем доброе утро!:smile:

----------


## Donald

> ЗНАЧИТ ЕСТЬ ЕЩЕ МУЖЧИНЫ,
> ЧТО КРАСУ РОССИЙСКОЙ БАБЫ
> БЕЗ ПРЕТЕНЗИЙ И НАМЕКОВ
> В СОСТОЯНЬИ ОЦЕНИТЬ!!!


Хотел к 8 марта придержать... Но показалось очень позитивным, решил поделиться... Всех люблю!  :Oj: 
Кстати, сразу оговорюсь: Российской, я бы заменил на Реальной! Просто авторство не дает вымарать слово... Украина, Казахстан, Прибалтика, и Молдова, и все не упомянутые, все с нами!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Сообщение от Ksana tenlark 
> СПАСИБКИ ЧЕГОЙ-ТО НЕТ ПОД ТВОИМ СООБЩЕНИЕМ.
> 
> Не поняла? В смысле?


Под твоим сообщением с фото отсутствовала кнопка "спасибо", потом она появилась.



> думаю, Лена не обидится, если
> стихи мамины помещу здесь
> 
> Девочки - здесь можно и нужно общатся на ЛЮБЫЕ позитивные темы.


 :Aga:   :Ok: 



[IMG]http://*********ru/501227m.jpg[/IMG]

Ну вот, девочки, и наступает 23февраля, праздник, который по традиции считается мужским. Не будем это оспаривать. Хотя к армии отношение имеют не только мужчины,
 согласитесь, это замечательно, что есть «мужской» день. Дорогие наши мужчины, мы вас любим! Всех сразу и каждого в отдельности! Вы наши папы, мужья и братья! И в этот день дарим вам ПОЦЕЛУЙ! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/507371m.jpg[/IMG]

А теперь...

Моей трудовой книжке…

Мелькает записей различных хоровод.
Не перечислить всех моих работ,
То трудовая летопись моя.
И это жизнь! Коллеги и друзья…

Следующие мои стихи – поздравление  коллегам. Одно из моих многочисленных мест работы.
Два раза приходила, два раза уходила, зовут третий… Ну уж нет! Хоть Бог и Троицу любит…Причину увидите сами, прочитав стихотворение.
Муниципальный духовой оркестр г.Пензы под управлением Анатолия Набережного,
который много лет до этого возглавлял военный оркестр Пензенского Артилерийского училища.
Хоть и не желаю я там работать, общаюсь с ребятами часто, пойду поздравлять.

Муниципальному духовому оркестру г.Пензы посвящается… :rolleyes:



На улице дождливая погода
Или жара. Любое время года,
И даже буря помешать не сможет
Тому, чтоб слушать каждый мог прохожий
На воздухе открытом в день любой
Оркестр муниципальный духовой!
Работы много делает полезной
Тот коллектив благодаря железной
Царящей дисциплине в нём. И здесь
На репетицию не опоздать! И весь
Учить репертуар до сАмой коды
Необходимо! Пусть проходят годы
Замены нет тому, кто управляет
Оркестром. И, порою добавляет
Слова покрепче в строгий разговор.
Без этого никак. Ведь он майор!
И никчему здесь тон беседы светской.
Прошёл он школу Армии Советской!

Оркестр муниципальный это гордо
Звучит! Чтоб фальши не было в аккордах,
Чтоб пальцы никогда не заплетались
Или язык. Любые звуки брались
Любых октав, необходима сила!
Оркестр духовой всегда красиво
Играет, выглядит. Работает недаром
Усердно над своим репертуаром.
И праздник никакой не состоится
Без духового, Он ведь не боится
Концерт на улице давать. Мороз ударит?
Всё нипочём! Муниципальный дарит
И при такой погоде, без сомненья,
Отличное прохожим настроенье!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро!
Вы хоть спали ночью? Или без сна на форуме?
Вот вам кофе компьютерный!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/472555.jpg[/IMG]
А я пока посмотрю, чем вы занимались!

----------


## Кудряшкина

*tatiana-osinka*,
Ой, какая классная штука! Мужу моему нужна такая:smile:

----------


## Donald

> дарим вам ПОЦЕЛУЙ! 
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/507371.jpg[/IMG]
> А теперь...


Бо-о-о-оже! Какие-е-е-е... Ммммм... Ооооо... Аааааааааааа.........

----------


## _Лесюня_

ВСЕМ 

СРАЗУ ПИШУ: я в течении часа в этой теме пишу 3е письмо....
1йраз-вырубили свет, и мой рассказ ,как я лечилась в картинках-канул в лету...

2йраз-кот, воющий, от обделенностью вниманием запрыгнул на стол, и топтался по компу, нажав на  "Power" -конечно ,выключил....и ОПЯТЬ не сохранилось НИЧЕГО
там был стих "на лету" в ответ на Вкуснятины от Юрия на....89,кажется, стр.

ПОЭТОМУ....пока не отрыбилось ничего:biggrin:
Я говорю вам  ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ ВСЕ-ВСЕ-ВСЕ!!!!!!!!
я вас всех люблю и всегда с вами!!!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Девочки,да на аваторке -то фото монтаж,а в действительности мне 5 с ноликом.
> А кого ждём пока не знаю,но надеюсь,что девочку.


дубль3::biggrin:
мне кажется. в душе всегда молода!!! 
Какая разница кто будет-дети всегда хорошо)))
У меня родители/да и всех ,кого знаю подобного возраста/, когда с детьми играют-
сами, словно дети. помню фильм про Детей-озорников. Их оставили ДЕду-грозному дядьке, (серьезному полковнику), и они там играли в войнушку, потом его загородный дом был похож на сцену из м/ф "Разгром", на стихи Успенского...



*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Доброго вечера и приятного аппетиту. Надо в период кризиса, подкармливать коллег по форуму.


Юра!!!! какой аппетит, когда тут за месяц 5кг. скинуть надо!!!!
А тут и икорка и аааааааааааа, колбаска!!!
 вот!! ВОТ!!!!!!!!!! перед чем моя душа/и руки,которые тянуться, и очи, которые так и косятся - не могут устоять:frown:/ (из потаённого)

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
Медведик  
Леночка! Спасибо за ссылочки на рукоделия!



> Отлично! Красиво, со вкусом!
> ЗдОрово!!! Ты молодец! Вот  5+ !!!


Оксанка…  и правда… на 5+…Боже ,у тебя столько талантов! Просто Кладезь!!! И фото и стихи!! И позитив!!! Молодец)))  мы ж тоже рады и тебе тут, и в Беседке и везде, и в Гости приезжай) у нас Очень красиво) полет и вдохновение для фото и поэзии обеспечим) думаю Наташа и Леночка поддержат)

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*



> я думаю пора открывать тему как победить форумозависимость, я себя силой заставляю не подходить к компу или пишу план дня что надо сделать. а то получается как Винни-пух и горшок меда, да загляну сначала,ой как вкусно еще чуток,и еще чуток, ой и тут темка интересная ,и вот уже и вечер.
> 
> у нас идет снег не переставая с понедельника. это так здорово и необычно в наших широтах. при чем такой медленный меленький . красотища.


Тоже самое))) во твыбивало, ж меня 2 раза сегодня.. .Ну уйди ты...
не, Дала зарок - НА ЧАС....НА ЧАС - ОЛЕСЯ,...
ага, уже 1-20 сижу, и ТО, ЧТО НАДО БЫЛО - так и не посмотрела((((

А у нса сегодня погода наладилась
специально /а то,стыдно перед коллегами - Юрой и Ксаной, за фото инетские/
для вас сфотала....

Это вид с моего окна...
а на  Этой фото остановка - Так что...

Жду вас в гости!!!


*Добавлено через 37 минут*



> У меня 2 очень сложных, но безумно интересных заказов. Свадьба ВИП и такой же юбилей. Получаю массу творческого позитива, но очень устаю.


Удачи тебе с зазаками!!! Пусть все будет Хорошо!!!



> Это просто нркуши мы что ли, инетные?


я тоже ,видимо, НРКУША...не знаю чё ета, но - видимо Я...

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Лесенок...



А ,Какая я красивая....СПАСИБО :flower: 


*Добавлено через 5 минут*
все... .ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!
убегаю.....
Леночка... надо связаться вечерком.....
Катюша- еще раз - Удачи на праздниках
Анжелла-не волнуйся-все у тебя получится...
Всех ЛЮБЛЮ!!!

унеслась............

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> 19 марта в г. Новосибирске состоится «Российский фестиваль шоу-программ Сибири», который будет 
> проходить нон-стоп шоу программой с 18:00-04:00, состоящей из рекламных презентаций разных творческих коллективов.


Все в Новосибирск!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/508399.jpg[/IMG]



> Юра!!!! какой аппетит, когда тут за месяц 5кг. скинуть надо!!!!
> А тут и икорка и аааааааааааа, колбаска!!!


Так это, я час десерт для Вас милые дамы дарю!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/468463.jpg[/IMG]
Времени тоже мало было, да немного и в других темах поговорил, теперь надо позитива!!!!



> Может тогда сдвинем встречу? общем жду Ваших предложений. Я готова принять Вас гости дорогие в любое время


Вот хоть отдых запланированный бросай в Кисловодске, и к Вам в Новосибирск.
Смотрю Елена стала ОЛИМПИЙСКАЯ!!! УРААААААА!!!
Все пора  обедать, до вечера всем!!! Жителям Новосибирска и Восточных регионов, уже пора на ужин наверное!!! Это Вам!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/517614.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

> ВСЕМ Это вид с моего окна...
> а на  Этой фото остановка - Так что...
> 
> Жду вас в гости!!!
> ...


не знаю почему насмешило. прямо "Третья улица строителей"  больно похож на пейзаж в одном микрорайоне. даже труба в полосочку одинаковая:smile:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> А у нса сегодня погода наладилась
> специально /а то,стыдно перед коллегами - Юрой и Ксаной, за фото инетские/
> для вас сфотала....





> Жду вас в гости!!!


А вот как приедем, человек 20-30 с форума, да с водочкой селедочкой. Держись тогда!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Ох, как хочу общаться с вами, но забежала всего на 5 минут. Прочла, посмеялась от души, накушалась, напозитивилась и дальше бежать. Украшаем сегодня зал. Вечером скину, что я умею делать. Оказывается то же не без рук. Просто об этом забыла. Ладненько, всех цАлую, люблю, обажаю, отвечу ночью. Кстати, хоть кто нибудь дождитесь меня. Так одиноко иногда гулять по ночному форуму. АГА???????

----------


## julia2222

> Кстати, хоть кто нибудь дождитесь меня.


Буду ждать, Ксюшенька, с нетерпением. Беги по делам спокойно, а вечером пообщаемся :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*tamada-yaroslavl*,
Юрий, спасибо за шашлык :br:  прям с пылу с жару:

----------


## jpligunova

Здравствуйте,форумчане! Хочется поделиться с вами позитивчиком ,нашла в интернете стихотворение,понравилось,дарю вам.

На заброшенном балконе,
Среди прочей мишуры,
Как-то встретились вороне
Биллиардные шары. 
Что за птица улетела
И забыла путь домой?!
На шары ворона села,
Стала греть шары собой. 
Ни на шаг не отходила
От приёмышей своих...
Не будила, не студила,
А высиживала их. 
И когда явилась осень,
Чтоб сорвать листву с берёз,
Вдруг из цифры номер восемь
Показался чей-то нос.
Шла ворона через грядку,
И за ней шагали в ряд,
Разобравшись по порядку,
Восемь белых воронят. 
Всё вокруг цвело и спело,
Пах весной осенний сквер,
И ворона вдруг запела,
Захлебнувшись буквой «Р»! 
Позабыв про всё на свете,
Пела птица на суку,
И вопили рядом дети
С номерами на боку!

Шульжик Валерий

----------


## Медведик

> Все в Новосибирск!!!!


Юрочка скажи что не пошутил!!!!!! Приезжайте!!!! 
Только поскорее определяйтесь ..чтоб мне придумать чем вас развлечь и увлечь.. а то я (если чесно) плохая хозяйка...готовлю ужасно....НО (если честно) друзья всё равно любят бывать у меня в гостях ...потому что дл настоящих друзей и жаренная картошка с пивом хороша - если атмосфера в доме приятная))))

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> человек 20-30 с форума, да с водочкой селедочкой.


Юра твои слова да Богу в уши!!!!!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*julia2222*,
АААААААА растравили душу)))) как же я любю шашлык!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
*jpligunova*,
 Леночка привет - что-то давно к нам не заглядывала))))

Девочки и мальчики пришла домой без задних лап...прошли оба мероприятия хорошо - но эмоциональный высос полный(((
Это особенность Торгово-развлекательного центра - выдёшь энергию в массы - а возврата увы...нет.
Взяла пива (чтоб хоть немного отдохнуть и расслабится)

НЕт ну вы представляете - нужно увлечь в конкурсы людей, которые просто случайно зашли в магазин за пакупками - и при этом призы - чупа-чупсы((((
Вт так вот....ну ничего .... это до конца апреля. А дальше (как Скарлет Охара) об этом я подумаю завтра)

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Все в Новосибирск!!!!


Хороший самолётик!  :Ok: 

А этим летом в Пензу на день города прилетали "Русские витязи"


Мы их долго ждали, полтора часа...

[IMG]http://*********ru/476644.jpg[/IMG]

Один дяденька не выдержал...наверное он акробат...
[IMG]http://*********ru/482788.jpg[/IMG]

Наконец они прилетели...
[IMG]http://*********ru/479716.jpg[/IMG]

Это было незабываемое зрелище.
[IMG]http://*********ru/469476.jpg[/IMG]

Но счастливы были не все...К сожалению, мы не всегда думаем о своих близких...
[IMG]http://*********ru/468452.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## julia2222

> АААААААА растравили душу)))) как же я любю шашлык!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ленчик, не виноватая я:smile:, это Юра угощал :Aga: , но шашлык классный! :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

> шашлык классный!


Хто бы сомневалсиииииииииииииии...ням-ням))))

----------


## _Лесюня_

> А вот как приедем, человек 20-30 с форума, да с водочкой селедочкой. Держись тогда!!!


а за че держаться-то:biggrin:...приезжайте!!!




> Юрий, спасибо за шашлык прям с пылу с жару:


не ,ты посмотри... еще один соблазнитель!!!!! де с вами похудеешь- ТОВАРИЩИ!!!!






> Цитата:
> Сообщение от tamada-yaroslavl 
> человек 20-30 с форума, да с водочкой селедочкой.
> Юра твои слова да Богу в уши!!!!!


видимо я где-то прозевала к кому едут-ты?....так, надо Созваниваться!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Товарищи!!!!
ВОТ...испекла!!!/Лена! узнаешь?/ для Вас для всех Котлетки со Сковородочки))) 

только ,Огромный пардон, не заметила ,что дата в фотоап. стоит старая....
Зато Ужин - ЕЩЕ какой Свежий!!!!
 Приятного аппетита!!"!

----------


## Медведик

> к кому едут-ты?....так, надо Созваниваться!!!


Дык к НАМ!!!! в НОвосибирск - ориентировочно 20 марта!!!! пока только Дональд Дима, АНатольевна и её подруга.
Думают Мишкны (2 чел.)
И вроде Марья рассматривает гипотетически ;))) МАрьюшка будем рады!!!!
ВОТ!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> узнаешь?


кошееешно...модрнизироаанные ;))) и очччень вкусные наверное)) ХДЕ МОЯ СТУПА??? слетаю в Академ через Ярославль!

----------


## _Лесюня_

А вот и цветы к нашему вечернему Ужину.....


оооооооо,й тут на всех хватит)) репетиция, перед 20 :Ok: 

вот !!! К СТОЛУ!!!! ФОУМЧАНЕ!!!!

----------


## Volodя

*_Лесюня_*,
 А запивать-то чем будем ??:biggrin:
Я с собой принесу, вон у меня в подписи есть...

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Кстати, хоть кто нибудь дождитесь меня. Так одиноко иногда гулять по ночному форуму. АГА???????


Постараюсь, хотя завтра на свадьбу и возможно завалюсь спать.



> А этим летом в Пензу на день города прилетали "Русские витязи"


Отличные снимки!!!



> но шашлык классный!


Юля спасибо!!! Придется в реале всех угощать, с удовольствием-бы встретился со всеми!!!



> видимо я где-то прозевала к кому едут-ты?....так, надо Созваниваться!!!


Вот душу травят девченки, а:smile:



> Я с собой принесу, вон у меня в подписи есть...


Володя твои напитки, мое мясо и остальное!!!

----------


## Курица

> Я с собой принесу, вон у меня в подписи есть...


*VolodСЏ*,
Воффка, дамы водяру не пьют! Ну...только в самых крайних случаях... Когда все вокруг огнем горит...
Тогда они говорят:"АААААААААААААА, да гори оно все ярким пламенем!!!!!!!"
(но это - ооочень редко!) :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/470520m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Отличные снимки!!!


 Спасибо, Юра! Там какое-то пятно. Я не пойму, на матрице что-ли, может подскажешь? Давно уже заметила...

[IMG]http://*********ru/472568.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/462328.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/460280.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Там какое-то пятно. Я не пойму, на матрице что-ли, может подскажешь? Давно уже заметила...


Увы, это на матрице. Но фотошопом за 5 сек удаляется!!!

----------


## Volodя

> Володя твои напитки, мое мясо и остальное!!!


:biggrin: О каком мясе идёт речь ?



> Воффка, дамы водяру не пьют! Ну...только в самых крайних случаях... Когда все вокруг огнем горит...
> Тогда они говорят:"АААААААААААААА, да гори оно все ярким пламенем!!!!!!!"
> (но это - ооочень редко!)


ШО!? Какое не пьют! Вон на УБИЛее  подруга юбиляши наклюкалася, шо скорую вызывали!
Ладненько, ДЛЯ ВАС, МИЛЫЕ ДАМЫ ! КОНЬЯК!


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Спасибо, Юра! Там какое-то пятно. Я не пойму, на матрице что-ли, может подскажешь? Давно уже заметила...


На объектив пылинка попала... А с матрицей что может быть ?

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> О каком мясе идёт речь ?


Шашлык например!!



> На объектив пылинка попала... А с матрицей что может быть ?


Это матрица, а не оптика, слишком резко.!!!

----------


## Volodя

> Шашлык например!!


Я не против)



> Это матрица, а не оптика, слишком резко.!!!


Вообще, не видел я, чтоб сбой матрицы занимал такое большое место... хотя..

----------


## jpligunova

Привет,вам всем,привет,также приползаю без задних ног,а на ваши вкусности посмотришь,жить хочется,а особенно после коньяков :Ok:

----------


## Volodя

*jpligunova*,

А что это за конкурс ?

----------


## _Лесюня_

> _Лесюня_,
> А запивать-то чем будем ??
> Я с собой принесу, вон у меня в подписи есть...


Да кто против-то Вова!!! ждем:wink:




> Привет,вам всем,привет,также приползаю без задних ног,а на ваши вкусности посмотришь,жить хочется,а особенно после коньяков


ну ,Леночка ,на то он и Позитив- чтоб на ноги ставить)))
а акромя коньячка - тут и котлетки ,и шашлычок ,и салатики....явств-как в сказке)


Доброй ночи) полуношники-форумчане)

----------


## jpligunova

> *jpligunova*,
> 
> А что это за конкурс ?


Володь,да это не конкурс-это гадание цыганки  молодой семье, а какое ж
гадание без "Позолоти ручку,брильянтовый"

А на этой свадьбе у молодого денюшки были  в банковской упаковке- у него в руках.

----------


## Анжелла

> Доброй ночи) полуношники-форумчане)


Конечно, если у тебя такая внешность, то и фотки можно всякие красивые выставлять...:biggrin:
А я от вас сейчас убегу и поэтому небольшой завтрак на природе от меня. Всем пока. :Vah:

----------


## jpligunova

Да,яства,как в сказке.Эх, видит око да зуб неймет.:smile:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Конечно, если у тебя такая внешность, то и фотки можно всякие красивые выставлять...


кто это у нас на комплименты нарывается? Анжеллочка...
Беги ,дорогая... И проведи там 80-летие как надо!!!
Покажи им, что значит Форум MSK
Мы верим в тебя))) и,надеюсь наша помощь и советы пригодяться




> небольшой завтрак на природе от меня.


ну мы ловим на слове...по всем вероятности-он вкусный)))
и не только завтрак :Ok: 



> Да,яства,как в сказке.Эх, видит око да зуб неймет.


так ты угощайся, Лена) и сама угощай:wink:

----------


## Сильва

Девочки, пробую вставить видео, когда-то увидела, понравилось, всего минутка... 
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1364445.html...79a49d2da336ad  Напрямую не втавилась, только ссылочка... Там вот про что

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Девочки, пробую вставить видео, когда-то увидела, понравилось, всего минутка... 
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1364445.html...79a49d2da336ad Напрямую не втавилась, только ссылочка... Там вот про что


ОЧень впечатляющще....как ты это нашла, Сильвочка? :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*_Лесюня_*,
 в одной из групп на "Одноклассниках" когда-то видела, врезалось в память... И ещё вот  и вот

----------


## Katjatja

> Девочки, пробую вставить видео, когда-то увидела, понравилось, всего минутка... 
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1364445.html...79a49d2da336ad  Напрямую не втавилась, только ссылочка... Там вот про что


Музыка такая интересная, какая то мистическая и даже с настораживающими нотками. может мне показалось.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет, привет, пивет мои золотые, дорогие, славные. Ураааа. Я снова с вами. *Юрочка*, спасибо, что выполнил обещание.
*Юля* и ты мой сладкий дождалась....*Катюшка*, рада видеть тебя..*Сильва*, и ты не спишь? Ура пять раз....Я соскучилась
Так здорово, что вы есть.* Ленуська*, я буду в твоих конкурсах за чупа чупсы учавствовать. Возьмёшь?
А теперь, как обещала, то чем сегодня вечером занималась. простая, обныкновенная столовка. Пытались её облагородить. А вот работаю завтра в самом пристижном ресторане города. Там украшать ничего не надо. Сфоткаю покажу, какой богатый интерьер.
Оцените?
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jpligunova

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Всем,всем,всем  спокойной ночи ,хороших снов о денежной работе!!! У нас уже 11 часов. Пока.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> А теперь, как обещала, то чем сегодня вечером занималась. простая, обныкновенная столовка. Пытались её облагородить


Так вроде уже необычная стала, после облагораживания!!!



> Всем,всем,всем спокойной ночи ,хороших снов о денежной работе!!! У нас уже 11 часов. Пока.


Спокойной ночи!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Как жалко, что я появлюсь тут только в воскрксенье ночью. Мне ужасно будет вас не хватать. уже все уши прожжужала подруге. Думаю скоро она присоединиться к нам. Никак не поймёт мою форумозависимость, говорит, надо глянуть, чем это ты так заболела.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> У нас уже 11 часов. Пока.


У нас уже 12 ночи. Пока. Спокойной ночи.



> Так вроде уже необычная стала, после облагораживания!!!


Юра, спасибо тебе. Ты, как в доброй сказке, волшебник. Кстати, говорят ты тут людей колбаской баловал? А мне крошечек не осталось случайно?

Кто ещё с нами тутА? признавайтесь лучше по хорошему...

----------


## Katjatja

Ксюша у меня вопрос и к тебе и к остальным. я не допонимаю у вас что, зал украшает ведущая или кто-то но это на тамаде висит?   просто у нас ведущая к этому не касается( я могу идею просто подсказать) а украшают сами молодые обычно?  извини за вопрос это тебе дополнительно оплачивают? у нас в маленьком городке случаи когда нанимают аэродизайнеров можно по пальцам пересчитать,каждый сам себе дизайнер.

а вообще я выпила пива :Oj:  и  оно меня победило. иду спать. всех целую.и всем спокойной ночи.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> К
> 
> Юра, спасибо тебе. Ты, как в доброй сказке, волшебник. Кстати, говорят ты тут людей колбаской баловал? А мне крошечек не осталось случайно?
> 
> Кто ещё с нами тутА? признавайтесь лучше по хорошему...


 колбаской не колбаской а всякой нарезочкой да икрой. УУУУ искуситель.:smile:
за икру я...я...  я ему могу есть просто из баночки без ничего или с чайком или с блинчиками или  с шампанским. . должна же быть у женщины  какая-то слабость.:smile:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Кстати, говорят ты тут людей колбаской баловал? А мне крошечек не осталось случайно?


Нет, только мясом, в колбасе много сои, обрезков всяких и туалетной бумаги. А шашлык, это по нашему!!
Ксюша, все, вырубаюсь пошел на горшок и спать. Завтра много работы!!!
Всем приятных снов!!!

----------


## julia2222

> Кто ещё с нами тутА? признавайтесь лучше по хорошему...


Я!:smile:



> говорят ты тут людей колбаской баловал


И шашлычком, есть доказательства. :Ok: 



> простая, обныкновенная столовка


На мой взгляд, красиво и празднично :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

> Завтра много работы!!!



везет:smile: а у меня  веселые зимние старты в качестве зрителя и баня.кстати сегодня 2 часа вечером в центральном парке как дети катались с горок,играли в хоккей,ржали как кони.

----------


## Сильва

Всем СПА-АТЬ! Добрых снов!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

[QUOTE=Katjatja]Ксюша у меня вопрос и к тебе и к остальным. я не допонимаю у вас что, зал украшает ведущая или кто-то но это на тамаде висит? просто у нас ведущая к этому не касается( я могу идею просто подсказать) а украшают сами молодые обычно? извини за вопрос это тебе дополнительно оплачивают? у нас в маленьком городке случаи когда нанимают аэродизайнеров можно по пальцам пересчитать,каждый сам себе дизайнер.

Катюша, поясняю. У меня своя фирма по организации праздников. Девочки дизайнеры и аэродизайнеры есть. Но мне это самой нравиться иногда делать. Особенно получаю кайф, когда драппировкой занимаемся. Я редко хожу украшать залы. Только когда в пятницу. А раньше я этому училась и по мимо ведения украшала. Теперь по зову крови. Когда не напряжные или интересные заказы. Конечно оплачивают. А ещё сотрудничаю с потрясающим видео оператором. А фотографов аж 4 сотрудничают. Думаю Юрий одного из них должен знать. Он у нас даже по Москве гремит. Владимир Сурков. 
А вот от офиса пришлось на время отказаться. С ноября подняли аренду, а заказов маловато. Сейчас снимаем склад для наших шаров, гелия, украшений на машины, а втречаюсь с клиентами дома. 
Котик, Катюня, спокойной ночи. Приятных снов

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> кстати сегодня 2 часа вечером в центральном парке как дети катались с горок


И это здорово!!!



> Добрых снов!!!


Спасибо!!!



> Думаю Юрий одного из них должен знать. Он у нас даже по Москве гремит. Владимир Сурков.


Что-то слышал!!!
Всем покаааааа!! упал, вырубился, отключился!!!!!

----------


## julia2222

> а у меня веселые зимние старты в качестве зрителя и баня


Катюша, а тебе как везёт! :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Всем покаааааа!! упал, вырубился, отключился!!!!!
> __________________


Юра, удачного дня, лёгкой свадьбы, творческого позитива и благодарных клиентов. УДАЧИ

----------


## Katjatja

а еще знаете что здорово? здорово это когда с нетерпением ждешь будущего, например, я с нетерпением жду 12 июля, а еще я нетерпением жду воскресенья, потому что вроде бы поедем кататься на лыжах на спец.горки со всякими подъемникакми( я никогда не была). Праздник души.
 а что может быть прекраснее праздника?  правильно.. как говорил Искандер  прекраснее праздника может быть только ожидание праздника. желаю вам всем жить в ощущении праздника ожидания праздника. :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*julia2222*,
*Сильва*,
*Katjatja*,
*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Всем спокойной ночи. У меня тоже утром рано побудка. Надо быть в форме. До воскресенья. Предлагаю вечером воскресным устроить для наших мальчишек фуршет, плавно перетекающий в праздничный понедельник. Кто за? Кто против? Воздержались? 
Принимаем единогласно. Девочки в парикмахерскую не забудьте. Мальчики, сюртучки почистить, причепуриться и к нам на ваш праздник. Ок?
Ну всё, улетаю. Бай, бай.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> как говорил Искандер прекраснее праздника может быть только ожидание праздника. желаю вам всем жить в ощущении праздника ожидания праздника.


Тогда все в ожидании праздника мужчин и встречи 12 июля. УРА. Смысл жизни найден!

Кстати, поглядите ка. Коментариев не даю, хотя это знакомые всем нам девушки...



*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*ВСЕМ СПОКОЙНОЙ НОЧИ
*

----------


## julia2222

*Ксения Высоцкая*, :flower: 
Ну, Ксюша, я тебя честно дождалась:smile:, а так как у тебя завтра много работы, не буду отвлекать.
Желаю всем форумчанам, у которых завтра есть заказы, получить удовольствие от работы :Ok:  весёлых, интеллегентных и не жадных клиентов:smile:
*Katjatja*,
Катюша, а тебе хорошо провести время в бане, чтобы мы с чистой совестью тебе пожелали завтра "С лёгким паром"

А вот, на ночь глядя, какой рецепт нашла:
Чтоб дом был счастливым, наполненным лаской,
Я дам вам рецепт под названием «Сказка».
Не сложный, но верный, его соблюдайте.
Согласны? Ну что же, тогда приступайте.

Шесть чашек ЛЮБВИ вы смешайте с ЗАБОТОЙ,
Три ложки ДОВЕРИЯ, чашку РАБОТЫ,
Две чашки ПРОЩЕНЬЯ и горсть ДОБРОТЫ,
Добавьте чуть ВЕРНОСТИ, нежной МЕЧТЫ.

Три чашки НАДЕЖДЫ и ДРУЖБЫ пол миски,
Стакан УВАЖЕНИЯ к старшим и близким.
Две ложечки СМЕХА, немного УДАЧИ,
Щепотку ТЕРПЕНЬЯ. И ваша задача

Всё сдобрить УЛЫБКОЙ сердечной и ЛАСКОЙ,
И с утренним кофе подать эту «Сказку».:smile:

Всем, сегодня, спокойной ночи, а завтра - удачного дня! :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ну, Ксюша, я тебя честно дождалась


юЛЯ, лови мой респкт. Дай пожму твою дружескую лапку. Спасибки тебе.



*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Девочки, как кстати нашла случайно картинку. Как раз про нашу тему и автора этой темы. Леночка, лови
*

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро страна!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Доброе утро Форум!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :flower:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Доброе Утро Форумчане!!!!!
Сегодня у нашей не большой семьи маленький праздник;)
И я приготовила завтрак «С любовью»

щедро начиняем
 и выпекаем:

добавляем
 и  
Получается:
 
Завтрак готов:

----------


## _Лесюня_

И, поскольку на улице погода:

МЫ приготовили:


ЗАВТРАК ДЛЯ ВАС, Форумчане:
 

ДОБРОГО УТРА!!!

----------


## Медведик

> ДОБРОГО УТРА!!!


Доброго)))))



> Сегодня у нашей не большой семьи маленький праздник;)


Поздравляю [img]http://s15.******info/fe89066d8ef2b082744c2b762cb1892e.gif[/img]



> Завтрак готов:


Краааасиво!!!! И наверное очень вкусно)

*Добавлено через 28 минут*



> обныкновенная столовка


превратили в уютное романтическое место  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 38 минут*



> Всем СПА-АТЬ! Добрых снов!!!


Вот та самая поза ребёнка!!!!!! :rolleyes:Если вы очень устали и нужно восстановить силы - 15 мин. в таком положении кардинально улучшит ваше состояние!!!!!!!!!! :Aga: 

Спасибо Светик))))) :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 46 минут*



> Леночка, лови


Спаааасибо))))) [img]http://s12.******info/e1c9efb73a6b2049a240606653fd07d5.gif[/img]

----------


## Сильва

Всем привет! Это от меня сладенького с утра. 
И ещё, чтобы всем хватило

----------


## Медведик

> сладенького с утра


аааааааааааа хочууууууууууууууууу

----------


## Katjatja

> [b]j
> 
> *Добавлено через 2 минуты*
> 
> Тогда все в ожидании праздника мужчин и встречи 12 июля. УРА. Смысл жизни найден!
> 
> Кстати, поглядите ка. Коментариев не даю, хотя это знакомые всем нам девушки...
> 
> 
> ...


 :smile::smile: а с Медведиком было как то теплее дрыхнуть. сосед в Крыму по палатке мне уже известен:biggrin:

я смотрю Медведика у нас любвиобильная девушка:)она и Пупса пригрела.

всем доброе утро!

----------


## Медведик

> сосед в Крыму по палатке мне уже известен


Ктоооооо он??? :eek:



> любвиобильная девушка


 :Aga:  :Oj:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Кстати, поглядите ка. Коментариев не даю, хотя это знакомые всем нам девушки...


Да, да, и у меня они тоже побывали...

[IMG]http://*********ru/471538.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго дня всем!! Заглянул на пять секунд, всем настроения, убежал на свадьбу, до встречи!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> _Лесюня_,
> в одной из групп на "Одноклассниках" когда-то видела, врезалось в память... И ещё вот


Очень понравилось второе фото... Первое как-то откровенно, чтоли...
Katjatja  
да ,музыка мистическая ,мне казалось ,что это либо из фильма американского, либо клип...поначалу...




> Оцените?


Ксюш! Это сегодня? столовка? или Ресторан?? если Столовка - то ОЧЕНЬ и ОЧЕНЬ даже, для столовки.... принарядилась она красиво так!!! Супер!!!блин ,надо своим молодым показать, там тоже бог знает что за общипит(Спасибо за фото Ксюнь) :flower: 

jpligunova   Хороших ,Денежных и Позитивных:wink: Аза, ты наша)))




> Как жалко, что я появлюсь тут только в воскрксенье ночью. Мне ужасно будет вас не хватать.


Ксюшечка!!! главное-проведешь на славу - и в отчет!!! В ОТЧЕТ!!!:wink:
А тебя нам не хватать - ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО БУДЕТ!!! даже не знаю, продержим ли мы на волне позитива нашу тему без тебя и твоих картинок - Во всяком случае-постараемся))) и ДЕРЖИМ ЗА ТЕБЯ КУЛАЧКИ!!!




> все, вырубаюсь пошел на горшок и спать.


)))извините)))) просто забавно)))))......чшшшш :Oj:  Да -Шучу!!!! Главное - чтобы сны хорошие.....

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> везет а у меня веселые зимние старты в качестве зрителя и баня.кстати сегодня 2 часа вечером в центральном парке как дети катались с горок,играли в хоккей,ржали как кони.


...Ой ,везучая ты, Катюнь) я забыла уже когда было такое... Надо обновить)
Вот выздоровлю - и вперед)




*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Добрых снов!!!


Сильвочка-фотка супер)))) :flower:  вчера вот так и отрубилась...не поверите :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
[quote=Katjatja]Ксюша у меня вопрос и к тебе и к остальным. я не допонимаю у вас что, зал украшает ведущая или кто-то но это на тамаде висит? просто у нас ведущая к этому не касается( я могу идею просто подсказать) а украшают сами молодые обычно? извини за вопрос это тебе дополнительно оплачивают? у нас в маленьком городке случаи когда нанимают аэродизайнеров можно по пальцам пересчитать,каждый сам себе дизайнер.
в Белгороде и Новосибирске такие услуги дополнительны. Ведущая н занимается этим. Либо за отдельную плату. 
На нашу свадьбу нам украшали те, у кого арендовали Банкетный зал. и вышло это дешевле, нежели нанимать отдельно аэродизайнеров

*Добавлено через 55 минут*



> Доброго дня всем!! Заглянул на пять секунд, всем настроения, убежал на свадьбу, до встречи!!!


Юрочка! спасибо!!! Удачи со свадьбой))):wink:

----------


## Katjatja

> Ктоооооо он??? :eek:


как энто кто?:eek::smile:  Медведяка. видишь мы с тобой уже и у Оксаны побывали, до лета притремся, к храпу друг друга привыкнем:biggrin:

в полседьмого меня разбудил ребенок с улыбкой до ушей "Мамочка я тебя люблю, давай я тебе песенку спою!" оо это была одна из запоминающихся песен в жизни,к концу второго куплета правда меня опять растолкали чтоб  глазки не закрывала, :smile:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Милые мои. Не выдержала душа поэта. Уезжаю через 30 мин и нет чтоб готовиться я к вам. За позитивчиком и расслобухой.
*Лесюня* по поводу картинок, по моему ты с этим замечательно справишься. Достойное поколение.
*Всем желаю удачи, трепетных минут, позитива и конечно же Любви.*

Отработаю, скину всё в отчёты. Милые мои, до встречи. Чмоки чмоки.
Извените, сегодня без картинок, не успеваю.

----------


## Сильва

Девчата-ребята, всем, кто сегодня работает, удачи! И немного хорошего настроения:
А это - наши заказы на будущее 
И кто про милицейскую свадьбу что-то говорил?

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Лесюня по поводу картинок, по моему ты с этим замечательно справишься. Достойное поколение.


спасибо ,Ксюш)
да и не только я))) Мы все))) не подведем) не боись!!!
Мы с тобой!!!!!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Доброго)))))


Доброго, Леночка!!! Спасибо за Розы) а вкусно ли? Невероятно!!!
Так мой мужчина не остался в долгу - после завтрака вытолкал меня за дверь, что дало возможность -КОНЕЧНО ЖЕ,...посетить на ТАКдолго форум любимый :Oj: 
   А он там "кошеварил".Вообще ,он не мастак по готовке - но ,сегодня Так вкусно приготовил Овощи на пару!!! Ням-ням.... объедение... Сказал, что это секретное теперь Его блюдо, на что я ответила:
-Дорогой ,ты же теперь не отойдешь от плиты!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:
...пойду пробовать Все это божественно-полезное произведение искусства)
До связи), товарищи!!!

пы.сы. А все-таки... ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЯТНО, когда мужчина готовит. И пускай это редко, но тогда это ВДВОЙНЕ приятно :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> Милые мои, до встречи. Чмоки чмоки.


до встречи Ксюююююююююююш - УДАчИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Сегодня солнечно. Отправилась прогуляться...Что-то давно не фотографировала пейзажи...Правда грязь, глаз особо положить не на что... Есть у нас что-то типа смотровой площадки, там памятник первому поселенцу...Сделала парочку снимков, чуть в ледышку не превратилась, ветер сильный...

[IMG]http://*********ru/463112.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********ru/464136.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

Всем добрый вечер!!! Я пришла) Мероприятие прошло отлично...настроение 

Сыночек сделал десет и коктель...не отходит от меня;))

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> и коктель


Лен, а какой коктель-то? Мы тож хотим!

----------


## Медведик

> какой коктель-то


даже не знаю что он там намешивает)) и срашивать боюсь.. а то вдруг пить не захочется;))

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> не знаю что он там намешивает)) и срашивать боюсь.. а то вдруг пить не захочется


Правильно делаешь, пррравильно... :Aga: 

Леночка, ты только ничего такого не подумай, сейчас из темы "Бывшая улыбнись"
скопировала.....ржунимагу........

 [IMG]http://*********ru/495883.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Всем добрый вечер!!! Я пришла)


Всем тоже добрый вечер! А я -наоборот- пошла! Даже-побежала-на юбилей (75- бабушка Валя- молодая опять:wink:)- начао в 18 час. Компания небольшая, чуть-чуть знакомая. Вернусь вечером! Покаааааааааааа!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Всем тоже добрый вечер! А я -наоборот- пошла! Даже-побежала-на юбилей (75- бабушка Валя- молодая опять)- начао в 18 час. Компания небольшая, чуть-чуть знакомая. Вернусь вечером! Покаааааааааааа!!!


Сестренка... Удачи!!!
  Еще ,я хочу пожелать удачи в проведении мероприятий сегодня
Анжелле, Юре и Всем-всем тамадеям!!!)))

Желаю, чтобы праздник прошел на Ура!!!

----------


## Медведик

> А я -наоборот- пошла! Даже-побежала-на юбилей


Удачиииииииииииииииии!!!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

julia2222  
напомнила Сказкой под «утренний кофе» мне Кредо на Год. На 2009. Я его озвучивала на Новогоднем корпоративе и Новогоднем вечере:

Берём двенадцать месяцев года и хорошо очищаем их от зависти, ненависти, огорчений, жадности, упрямства, эгоизма, равнодушия.

Каждый месяц разрезаем на три равные части, При этом внимательно соблюдаем пропорции, чтобы каждый день был заполнен работой не более чем на треть, а остальные две трети были заполнены радостью, юмором и весельем,

Добавляем три полные (с верхом) ложки оптимизма, большую горсть веры, ложечку терпения, несколько зерён терпимости и наконец щепотку вежливости и порядочности по отношению ко всем и в основном к ближним. 

Всю получившуюся смесь заливаем сверху ЛЮБОВЬЮ!


*Добавлено через 49 секунд*
Теперь, когда блюдо готово украшаем его лепестками цветов, доброты и
внимания. 

Подавать ежедневно с гарниром из 


тёплых слов и 


сердечных улыбок, 


согревающими сердце и


 душу)))

дорогие Форумчане!!! я тоже убегаю)))
Удачного завершения вечера и до завтра))) :flower:

----------


## Колесо

Так! Я прихожу...а дома никого! Все убежали...


> дорогие Форумчане!!! я тоже убегаю)))
> Удачного завершения вечера и до завтра)))
> __________________


*Лесюня,* ты же обещала заменять Ксению!


> Всем тоже добрый вечер! А я -наоборот- пошла! Даже-побежала-на юбилей (75- бабушка Валя- молодая опять)- начао в 18 час. Компания небольшая, чуть-чуть знакомая. Вернусь вечером! Покаааааааааааа!!!
> __________________


Скрестила пальцы,удачи,легкой и заводной публики!

*Ксении и Юрию* ,и всем кто сегодня работает -того же!Рада за вас,за наполненность и востребованность.

*Медведик*-умница!!!Так держать!

*Ксана,*  похоже, мы с тобой вдвоем здесь тусуемся...Я сегодня была на встрече с заказчиками...не все понравилось,но отступать поздно,свадьба 28.02.Но ничего, прорвемся!

*Лесюня,* а ты куда побежала? Обещала же за Ксюшу картинками заняться!

----------


## Сильва

Девчонки, я с вами, немного весёлая, точнее - грустная...  В общем, не такая, как всегда...

----------


## Колесо

Вот хочу поделиться своими позитивными эмоциями...Этим летом отдыхала на Кавказе и влюбилась.....в горы!!!!Я летаю, я в раю!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/472330.jpg[/IMG]

В горах глинтвейн согревает, кто присоединиться?После мероприятий самое- то!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/459018.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 27 секунд*



> Девчонки, я с вами, немного весёлая, точнее - грустная..


*Светик,* почему грустная?

----------


## Медведик

> похоже, мы с тобой вдвоем здесь тусуемся.


я почти здесь...наскоками .. сын требует внимания - и уводит от компа пообниматся..в перерывах заглядываю в темку)

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Колесо*,
 :Aga: 
Взяла бы ты меня на видео, демки есть...
Как ведущая чой-то нет заказов...

[IMG]http://*********ru/522509.jpg[/IMG]

О, Таня, а вот и картинки!

----------


## Колесо

> я почти здесь...наскоками .. сын требует внимания - и уводит от компа пообниматся..в перерывах заглядываю в темку)


*Лена,* как насчет глинтвейна? И что за коктейль сынок приготовил?

----------


## Медведик

> Лена, как насчет глинтвейна?


с удовольствием!!!!!!!!!!



> что за коктейль сынок приготовил?


что то фруктово-компотное...украсил и трубочку поставил...:smile:

----------


## Колесо

> Взяла бы ты меня на видео, демки есть...
> Как ведущая чой-то нет заказов...


*Ксана,* я сегдня пришла со встречи с заказчиками,а они говорят: мы от оператора(профи)отказались, слишком дорого, будет снимать другой (из народа)...А ты говоришь...,экономят люди!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> что то фруктово-компотное...украсил и трубочку поставил...


Девчонки, я иногда так завидую у кого сынули есть!!!А я даже представить не могу, как это с мальчиком нянчиться? Нас у мамы три дочери, у сестры дочь и у меня двое!!!Вот такой бабий батальон!! Муж говорит:ваши гены не перебить!

----------


## Медведик

> я даже представить не могу, как это с мальчиком нянчиться


я тоже раньше сооовсем не понимала. Дочка то у меня мамина (полностью!!) - 9 лет с ней жили...и тут маленький (честно сказать вредненький) сыночек появился ;))
Но впереди ещё много мальчиковых возрастных моментов...и опыт прийдёт только со временем)))

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ксана, я сегдня пришла со встречи с заказчиками,а они говорят: мы от оператора(профи)отказались, слишком дорого, будет снимать другой (из народа)...А ты говоришь...,экономят люди!!!


Тань, я и есть из народа, монтаж не мой, отдаю. красиво он делает...
Уж не такая великая цена, сразу и фото и видео...

[IMG]http://*********ru/466189m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/518412m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/516364m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Donald

*Колесо*,
 Кончай уже в себя влюблять! Боком выйдет!     :smile: 
Шутка! Но главная позитивная новость дня:
Сёння с утра СЛУЧАЙНО заехал на своей разбитой 4 дня назад(не стал говорить здесь об этом, Олеся, правда, знает) машине на авторынок. И СЛУЧАЙНО наткнулся на то , что хотел давно - Toyota Ipsum... 
                            Люди! Я её сёння КУПИЛ!!!  Фсё!...  :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

> Я её сёння КУПИЛ!!!  Фсё!...


Урааааааааааааааааааааа Димка ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!! Очень Рада за тебя;)))

----------


## Сильва

> Девчонки, я иногда так завидую у кого сынули есть!!!


У меня двое... Обзавидуешься!!! Один умный [img]http://s10.******info/a1110dfc62eeabb213ea418ce721b04d.gif[/img], а второй нормальный [img]http://s10.******info/43490876eb494c1d88bbef635bb4706d.gif[/img]. Оба раза девочку хотела...

Димка! Тут одной бутылкой не отделаешься!!!!!!!! Поздравляю! По хорошему завидую. Похожа?

----------


## Медведик

> Обзавидуешься!!!


хи-хи!!!! Женятся - будут две дочки;))) О такой пнимающей и помогающей свекровке любая мечтает))

----------


## Колесо

> У меня двое... Обзавидуешься!!! Один умный , а второй нормальный . Оба раза девочку хотела...


А у меня муж не терял надежду оба раза! Первый раз,когда проносили дочку из родовой,сказали что еще не отмыли,он сказал:"Отмойте там как следует....может мальчик???До сих пор смеемся!
А второй раз перед родами мне сделали УЗИ и сообщили:Дочка!!!А муж:"И что, никакой надежды???А врач: Ну почему же, приходите за третьим!!!

*Света,* почему грустная?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Колесо,
> Кончай уже в себя влюблять! Боком выйдет!


 :Oj: 


> Люди! Я её сёння КУПИЛ!!! Фсё!...
> __________________


Вот это я понимаю, подарочек себе любимому!!!!Поздраааааавляюююююююююююю!!!
А обмыть?

----------


## Сильва

*Колесо*,
 Я всегда грустная, когда чуть-чуть приму. Лучше или ваще не надо, или уж по полной. Дима, наливай, что ли, догоняться буду... Повод есть - машина новая!:smile:
А свекровью я действительно планирую быть понимающей, время, правда, покажет. Но мне самой со свекровями оба раза везло. а с мужем - только один...

----------


## Колесо

> Я всегда грустная, когда чуть-чуть приму. Лучше или ваще не надо, или уж по полной. Дима, наливай, что ли, догоняться буду... Повод есть - машина новая!


Так это не грусть!!!Это-философская задумчивость....
Я с вами!!!



> А свекровью я действительно планирую быть понимающей, время, правда, покажет. Но мне самой со свекровями оба раза везло. а с мужем - только один..


У меня свекровь тоже хорошая, она сама в молодости от свекрови натерпелась и решила:Буду хорошей свекровью! ДО сих пор так и есть!!!

----------


## Donald

Ой, девчонки! Всем налью!
Тока я уже чуток принял, а потому пизирёк пуст...
[IMG]http://*********ru/462092.jpg[/IMG]
Так что, чуток ждите, щас поспеет:
[IMG]http://*********ru/460044.jpg[/IMG]
Но одна ма-а-а-аханька бутылочка первача исключительно для ВАС припасена! Тару подставляй!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Вот она, родимая:
[IMG]http://*********ru/522511.jpg[/IMG]

УРРРА!!!! 
Закуска своя - не успеваю колбасу крошить.......

----------


## Медведик

> Так что, чуток ждите, щас поспеет:


ой Дим....балуешь ты нас однако :biggrin:

----------


## Donald

*Колесо*,
 Танечка, а я за перво...вы... короче, первый раз я за деффффкой приходил, а получил мальчишку.. Любимого моего!
А второй раз было уже нормально - девица-красавица, Дашуня моя-лапочка!

Ой, кончай уже ля-ля - наливай!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Фсё - спать! Утром - тест-драйв!
Там... это... наливайте без меня - не стесняйтесь! Надеюсь, тамадушки не разучились наливать? 
Ффффсех люблю очень! Вместе и по отдельности!

----------


## Колесо

> Колесо,
> Танечка, а я за перво...вы... короче, первый раз я за деффффкой приходил, а получил мальчишку.. Любимого моего!
> А второй раз было уже нормально - девица-красавица, Дашуня моя-лапочка!



*Дима,* так у тебя полный комплект!!!Молодец,бравооооо!


 [QUOTE=Donald]Фсё - спать! Утром - тест-драйв![/QUOTE
Приятных снов!

----------


## jpligunova

:flower: Добрый вечер,а я сегодня работала на основной работе -вот отошла немножко и сразу сюда.

----------


## Колесо

> Добрый вечер,а я сегодня работала на основной работе -вот отошла немножко и сразу сюда.


*Лена,* а какая основная?

----------


## julia2222

Всем, добрый вечер! :flower: 
Я с вами, но нужно готовиться к 23 февраля, побежала в ту тему, а то мои коллеги-мужчины останутся без поздравлений:smile:

----------


## Ильич

Блины пеките за 23! МАСЛЕНИЦА!

----------


## jpligunova

Танечка,да такая ж е,как и у тебя,учителка.

----------


## Курица

> Люди! Я её сёння КУПИЛ!!!  Фсё!...





> Ффффсех люблю очень! Вместе и по отдельности!


НЕТ уж, Дмитрий, теперь, после покупки



> Toyota Ipsum...


объясняешься в любви - ПО ОЧЕРЕДИ и исключительно в автотеме! Вот так примерно:
_О, как "Тойота" ты покорна!
И как рессора ты сильна!
Как вал коленчатый проворна!
И как спидометр точна!
Ты горячей, чем радиатор!
Ты как стартер - моя душа!
Как новый мой аккумулятор,
Без подзарядки хороша!
Клянусь буклерными тросами,
Клянусь своею головой,
Клянусь шоферскими правами,
Я до конца... навек с тобой!
Но если клятву я нарушу...
То пусть кардан мой застучит,
И коленвал сломает душу,
И выхлопная закоптит!!!_

----------


## Колесо

> Танечка,да такая ж е,как и у тебя,учителка.


Нас тут целый педсовет!!!

*Татьяна-курочка*,как все прошло?

----------


## Кудряшкина

Всем привет! Ура!!! Я до пятницы совершенно свободен!!! У нас дочка сегодня гостит у бабушки, пробудет у нее до понедельника, поэтому мы тоже романтический праздничный ужин устроим завтра, который плавно перетечет в романтический завтрак:biggrin: 23го.

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*



> Нас тут целый педсовет!!!


 :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> О такой пнимающей и помогающей свекровке любая мечтает))


Выходит моя мечта сбылась? Свекровь у меня замечательная!
Так о чем же еще помечтать?:smile:

----------


## Курица

> Нас тут целый педсовет!!!


Йэс!!! :Aga: на тему: "Как совмещать приятное(хобби) с полезным(ой ли...:frown:при теперешних-то *Kinder*- ах...)делом...............................


> *Татьяна-курочка*,как все прошло?


Да...вроде нормально, только , меня не предупредив(ну-скажите-это-корректно?Этично?) пригласили еще поющего мужичка, который проооооооосто упивался своим голосом (фальцетом:rolleyes::redface: :Aga: )-поэтому я КАК НИКОГДА- ровно 3 часа- и ...*nach Hause*!

Бабушке 75, а плясала (да-да!НЕ ТОЛЬКО танцевала!) все танцы, что были!
Очень украшает -конечно-для такого возраста ИНТЕРВЬЮ по типу шляпы с использованием имен гостей, особенно когда эти нарезки из интересных песен.Сегодня этот момент сорвал шквал аплодисментов и море позитива...

----------


## Колесо

> Очень украшает -конечно-для такого возраста ИНТЕРВЬЮ по типу шляпы с использованием имен гостей, особенно когда эти нарезки из интересных песен.Сегодня этот момент сорвал шквал аплодисментов и море позитива...
> __________________


*Таня,* к каждому празднику нужно делать новые нарезки?Заранее знакомиться со списком гостей(а как же узнать кто есть кто?) даже зная список?
Или я что-то не понимаю?

Поздравляю с очередным удачно проведенным мероприятием!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Donald*,
Дима, искренние поздравления! Водителю нового авто от водителя с 28-летним стажем вождения!!! 
 [IMG]http://*********ru/498969.jpg[/IMG]
А это тебе компания!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Привет всем!
А кто подскажет, чё энто я в свой кабинет войти не могу?

----------


## shoymama

> У меня свекровь тоже хорошая, она сама в молодости от свекрови натерпелась и решила:Буду хорошей свекровью! ДО сих пор так и есть!!!


А моя - как тот дембель: меня в учебке мучили - теперь я оторвусь!
Эх, если бы ни мой оптимизм... и не ее проживание за 90 км. от меня... :Tu: 

Ладно, проехали!..

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Танюш, а я тоже не поняла, как оператор узнает, кому какую музыку ставить. Фото ему давать али как?

----------


## Колесо

> Эх, если бы ни мой оптимизм... и не ее проживание за 90 км. от меня...


*Оля,* а моя живет через несколько домов от меня и я этому рада!
А в твоем случае расстояние-это спасение!!!

*Танюшка-осинка*, как давно я тебя не видела!Соскучилась!!! Ваня дома, Мани нет-это про нас!

----------


## Кудряшкина

> от водителя с 28-летним стажем вождения!!!


Ух ты! 
А меня муж не хочет учить:mad:. Я его попросила меня поучить немножко, чтобы когда в автошколу пойду, были кой какие навыки и знания. А он говорит, что вообще мне это не надо и боится он за меня и  учится не отпустит:frown: Ну вот и пусть тогда ездит трезвым всегда с праздников сам:tongue:

----------


## Курица

> Таня, к каждому празднику нужно делать новые нарезки?Заранее знакомиться со списком гостей(а как же узнать кто есть кто?) даже зная список?
> Или я что-то не понимаю?





> Танюш, а я тоже не поняла, как оператор узнает, кому какую музыку ставить. Фото ему давать али как?


Объясняю:
- да, я у именинника беру список гостей и чуть-чуть о каждом (дело касается юбилеев, на свадьбах-тоько историю знакомства, о мамах-папах-бабушках-дедушках-братьях-сестрах-из каких городов гости и- о потенциальных ловцах жемчу...(тьфу, т.е. подвязки-чтоб рейтинг женихов сделать, как Иринка Максимум учила :flower: , Ира!!!)
Так-с, отклонилась от курса. Итак-список получила-гляжу-на какие имена у меня в загашниках есть нарезки_(сама нЭ рЭжу-пока- в весенние каникулы начну-чес пионерское-учиться в Nero-уже  запланировала)_, потом дополняю теми выигрышными нарезками для остальных гостей, причем,это на небольшие компании-до 25 чел. Затем записываю все под № с 01 и до 25(например)-на диск(скидываю на флешку-в зависимости-на чем проигрывать),делаю себе шпаргалку типа "гармошка", чтоб в ладони левой помещалась, в ней- три графы-Имя гостя , к которому подхожу, мой вопрос к нему, и - ключевое слово из нарезки(это если включающий ступит и надо выпутываться:wink:).
 2. Ольге отвечаю.делаю в середине праздника-уже всех гостей по именам знаю и кто где сидит(учительская, понимаешь, привычка), вот я с моим "путеводителем" в ладошке и курсирую вдоль стола.а ему что-включай по порядку. да и все...
Элементарно, Ватсон!:biggrin:

Ищщо вопросы есть? :smile:

----------


## Колесо

> Ух ты!
> А меня муж не хочет учить. Я его попросила меня поучить немножко, чтобы когда в автошколу пойду, были кой какие навыки и знания. А он говорит, что вообще мне это не надо и боится он за меня и учится не отпустит Ну вот и пусть тогда ездит трезвым всегда с праздников сам


А я поездила совсем немного и ....авария!!!Чудом остались живы...Так что я теперь не могу перебороть страх. Хотя когда все произошло даже не поняла! Машину на металлолом,вот:frown:Эх,не позитивные мысли полезли в мою голову!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Ищщо вопросы есть?


*Танюш,* спасибо все внятно и понятно!!! Конечно, подготовка длительная,но игра стоит свеч!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Юрочка! спасибо!!! Удачи со свадьбой


Спасибо, все прошло Класс!! Уже вернулся!!! P.S.Фото ребенка Супер, эмоции!!



> Сделала парочку снимков, чуть в ледышку не превратилась, ветер сильный...


Берегите себя!!!! А фото хороши!!!



> Всем добрый вечер!!! Я пришла) Мероприятие прошло отлично...настроение  Уже ернулись все!! Спасибо добрая душа!!!
> 
> 
> Сыночек сделал десет и коктель...не отходит от меня


Привет Лена!!! Рад, за маму и сына доброго!! Отдыхайте после трудовых подвигов!!!!



> 75- бабушка Валя- молодая опять


Класс!!!


> Еще ,я хочу пожелать удачи в проведении мероприятий сегодня
> Анжелле, Юре и Всем-всем тамадеям!!!)))





> Добавляем три полные (с верхом) ложки оптимизма, большую горсть веры, ложечку терпения, несколько зерён терпимости и наконец щепотку вежливости и порядочности по отношению ко всем и в основном к ближним.


Отличные кадры, море позитива!!!



> Ксении и Юрию ,и всем кто сегодня работает -того же!Рада за вас,за наполненность и востребованность.


Таня спасибо!!!!




> В горах глинтвейн согревает, кто присоединиться?После мероприятий самое- то!!!


Да-да!! После можно, а во время низяяяяя!!!!



> Нас у мамы три дочери, у сестры дочь и у меня двое!!!Вот такой бабий батальон!! Муж говорит:ваши гены не перебить!


А петрушечки с кинзой, и орехов с медом, и Чекушку под подушку (0,25л) во время ....,,,И мальчик запросто будет!!!!




> Люди! Я её сёння КУПИЛ!!! Фсё!...


Дима поздравляю!! А проставлятся кто будет, т.е. обмыть покупку, а???




> Я всегда грустная, когда чуть-чуть приму. Лучше или ваще не надо, или уж по полной. Дима, наливай, что ли, догоняться буду... Повод есть - машина новая!


О с языка сняли, можно и мне примазатся нахаляву!!!



> Так что, чуток ждите, щас поспеет:


Ого вот это я понимаю АППАРАТ!!!




> Всем привет! Ура!!! Я до пятницы совершенно свободен!!! У нас дочка сегодня гостит у бабушки, пробудет у нее до понедельника, поэтому мы тоже романтический праздничный ужин устроим завтра, который плавно перетечет в романтический завтрак


Привет Наташа!! А у нас новый год, плавно перетекает в 8 марта!!!




> Сегодня этот момент сорвал шквал аплодисментов и море позитива...


И это здорово!!!

----------


## Колесо

> А петрушечки с кинзой, и орехов с медом, и Чекушку под подушку (0,25л) во время ....,,,И мальчик запросто будет!!!!


Эх,*Юра*,все перепробовали..и кирзовый сапог и грязный мужской носок,не подумайте чего, рядом клали!!!:biggrin:

----------


## julia2222

> все перепробовали..и кирзовый сапог и грязный мужской носок,не подумайте чего, рядом клали!


Танюша!:smile: :Ok: :biggrin: Ну насмешила, до слёз! Спасибо тебе!!!

----------


## Колесо

> Танюша! Ну насмешила, до слёз! Спасибо тебе!!!


*Юля,*привет!
Это у нас в семье вообще отдельная тема,сами подсмеиваемся постоянно! Все мужчины хотят сыновей,но как они любят своих дочерей!!!!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Эх,Юра,все перепробовали..и кирзовый сапог и грязный мужской носок,не подумайте чего, рядом клали!!!


Обалдеть!! Таня, у меня лет пять назад была свадьба. Дядя молодых из г.Рыбинск.
Это я на всю жизнь запомнил. Рядом с ним сидела жена, 4 дочери и сын. И он рассказывал молодым, а жена подтвердила. Говорит в семье у всей родни одни девченки. И у него уже четыре. Ему дед один в деревне, кузнец говорят посоветовал. Положи во время..... любви короче чекушку под подушку и все, сын будет. Он это так искренне рассказывал, и пацана по голове гладил.Вот говорит, дождался!! Мне потом молодые звонили, сын и у них родился (чекушка была применена)!! А вы говорите сапог, носки!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Ну насмешила, до слёз! Спасибо тебе!!!


Точно, я хохотал от души, море позитива!!



> Все мужчины хотят сыновей,но как они любят своих дочерей!!!!


 Ну да!! у меня две!! и мальчик, вернее уже парень!!!

----------


## Колесо

> А вы говорите сапог, носки!!!!!!


*Юра,*ты меня вдохновил,вселил надежду :biggrin:Пойду-ка я...укладываться спать,ой!чекушку надо не забыть!!!Всем спокойной ночи....или нет,лучше беспокойной(в хорошем смысле)!!!Приятных снов!Всех люблю!

----------


## shoymama

Юр, а если поллитру? Двое сразу?
[img]http://s15.******info/0eeb6c4d79d439554a2367e9aeb3cdca.gif[/img]

----------


## Анжелла

> я поездила совсем немного и ....авария!!!Чудом остались живы...Так что я теперь не могу перебороть страх. Хотя когда все произошло даже не поняла! Машину на металлолом,вотЭх,не позитивные мысли полезли в мою голову!


Я тоже, потом 6 лет за руль не садилась, но потом страх прошел. Все же верх взяла разумность. На колесах то лучше. Сейчас правда пока пешая, но я надеюсь, что это скоро разрешиться.
Поэтому Дима, тебя поздравляю и завидую белой завистью...:biggrin:

Свекровь и тещя я буду ужасно противная и злая... Это знаю точно. Очень много требую от людей, знаю, что это плохо, но характер противный у меня... У меня на лице все написано, что я чувствую...  
Сегодня я так на ДИ Пашку наезжала, мне прямо стыдно стало, а он вообще еще больше найти не может.Злая я... И жалко его, но ведь наверное просто он по натуре такой...:confused: Ой незнаю прямо... :Tu:

----------


## Кудряшкина

> учиться в Nero-уже  запланировала


Ваще все просто, можете прям щас научиться - загрузил файл и обрезал там где нужно. 
А мне вот муж никак не поставит Nero  мне б подрезать кое-что. Он постоянно себе новые системы переустанавливает, он же сисадмин, ему же все нужно новое, а мне "забывает" заново ставить програмное обеспечение, какое мне нужно

----------


## julia2222

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
*Колесо*,
Спокойной ночи, вам ребята, давно так не смеялась перед сном! Пять баллов!!! :Ok: 
Ой, да нас здесь много! Тогда Всем, Всем спокойной ночи, или беспокойной, как Танюшка сказала:smile:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Юр, а если поллитру? Двое сразу?


Ну тут наука молчит, а то что написал истинная правда и не доли вымысла Есть куча свидетелей этого диалога. Народ на свадьбе хохотал от души. Я иногда на других свадьбах об этом рассказываю!!!



> Приятных снов!Всех люблю!


Танюша спокойной ночи!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Свекровь и тещя я буду ужасно противная и злая... Это знаю точно. Очень много требую от людей, знаю, что это плохо, но характер противный у меня... У меня на лице все написано, что я чувствую... 
> Сегодня я так на ДИ Пашку наезжала, мне прямо стыдно стало


Анжелла не верю, по постам читаю и не так. А по поводу диджея, так работа и эмоции иногда берут свое.



> Спокойной ночи, вам ребята, давно так не смеялась перед сном! Пять баллов!!!


Спасибо Юля, взаимно, спокойной ночи всем, пошел бай-бай, завтра встречи с клиентами!!!

----------


## shoymama

Анжелла! Требовательная - не значит злая. Такой сорт людей - сами самоеды, от себя прежде всего многого требуют и ждут того же от людей. А вообще ты написала не про себя, а про меня. И у  меня тоже сразу все на лице, хоть прячь!
[img]http://s5.******info/f50aa9ab4695fd26b9c6dee65a8a8064.gif[/img]

Ой, а какая я теща! Меня мой зять, а также оба мужа сестры побаивались, хотя я с ними никогда не то что не ругалась, даже не спорила! А лицо само все доложило. Паранжу мне надобно носить, в целях улучшения взаимоотношений с родственниками.
[img]http://s15.******info/1cb4d7cc1fdb7c4bd739ae39d71aa1b3.gif[/img]

----------


## julia2222

> Свекровь и тещя я буду ужасно противная и злая...


НЕ ВЕРЮ!!! :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжелла не верю, по постам читаю и не так. А по поводу диджея, так работа и эмоции иногда берут свое.


Так так!... Я вот с этим юбилеем и на дочь накричала..., но правда уже прощения попросила. :smile: 
Оля, мы наверное все такие... Конечно я не злая, но очень требовательная и многим это не нравится..., но это их проблемы. 
Ох, что то у меня отчет не идет, умотали меня пенсионеры... и от вас не хочется уходить. Лежу отдыхаю, как овощь на грядке. :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*



> НЕ ВЕРЮ!!!


Ой, прямо засмущали...:rolleyes:

----------


## Кудряшкина

> так работа и эмоции иногда берут свое.


А я вот тоже сегодня на тетеньку наорала, но тетенька была исключительно наглой и ее наглость меня достала, правда, то что я вышла из себя ее ничуть даже не всколыхнуло.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Всем пока, после свадьбы получил кучу эмоций, а на сайте еще хорошую порцию позитива!! Тем кто продолжает общение и тем, кто рано встает от меня десерт!!![IMG]http://*********ru/481560.jpg[/IMG]
Спокойной ночи всем!!!

----------


## Медведик

> от водителя с 28-летним стажем вождения!!!


 :Vah:  огогогого

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> укладываться спать,ой!чекушку надо не забыть!!


Давай Танюшка!!!!!! Мы с тобой))) ...ой ...неаааа мы не подглядавыем ;)))

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> тем, кто рано встает от меня десерт!!!


Спасибо ..с утра тааакая вкуснота)

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
*Анжелла*,
Это просто наша гипермоциональность. Я раньше тоже своим диджеям разбор полётов устраивала.(они какие то флегматичные попадались)..пока  не нашла СВОЕГО. ВСё чётко...внятно..уже 2 года работаем...и прям комфортно. Ни разу (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу) претензий друг к другу не было - только взаимоподдержка). Может стоит поменять?

А злость - это оборотная медаль доброты. Просто маятник эмоций раскачивается в обе стороны с огромной амплитудой))) Я тоже бываю злючкой -но это временно...зато потом люблю-люблю))

*Добавлено через 28 минут*
Всем форучанам ДОБРОГО УТРА!!!!!!!


*Добавлено через 29 минут*

----------


## Donald

> Donald,
> Дима, искренние поздравления! Водителю нового авто от водителя с 28-летним стажем вождения!!!


НИ ФИГА се!!!!! А у меня, признаюсь, права с июня прошлого года... Стаж вождения - тоже от того момента... 
Спасибо! И за компанию такую - спасибо отдельное!

----------


## _Лесюня_

ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ!!! ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ  и ДОБРОЕ УТРО!!!

/желтый цвет-цвет солнца и тепла - чего и вам сегодян я желаю
А фото это НАС на сайте MSK мне напоминает)))/




> Лесюня, ты же обещала заменять Ксению!


как раз перед твоим постом)) заменяла))) старалась изо всех сил не подвести))
очень надеюсь-получилось)

Вчера встречалась с молодыми своими... Ох, не згаю, товарищи ,как я буду вести эту свадьбу. Сторона жениха /вместе с ним/ не пьет вообще, только сестра отца, от которой можно ожидать фортелей еще тех...
Невеста в положении, жених скромный и поэтому хз чего он сможет сделать....
папа/мама жениха в ссоре-как при этом будет и кто проводить каравай..............
короче, сегодня, перелопачиваю литературы....ОДНО радует - 
договорилась на 2дня!!! Поздравьте с этим меня ,я по поводу третьего птч. головешку свою поломала уже....

----------


## Медведик

> ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ!!!


Привет)))))


> Поздравьте с этим меня


Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Девчонки, я с вами, немного весёлая, точнее - грустная...


Сильвочка!!! не грусти!! ты чегоэто? :flower: 
 впереди мужской праздник! А нас окружают ПОСМОТРИ какие молодцы!!! Юра, Ильич,Володя, Саша.... да всех не перечесть!!!как тут грустить можно!!!




> Вот хочу поделиться своими позитивными эмоциями...Этим летом отдыхала на Кавказе и влюбилась.....в горы!!!!Я летаю, я в раю!!!


милое мое Колесико!!! приезжай к нам в гости по лету) мы вместе съездим на Алтай!! Вот там горы!!!!Я, фоторепортаж выложу в фотоальбом...
а тут-хотя бы Вот:




так что-приезжай- оторвемся.... ДА ВСЕ ПРИЕЗЖАЙТЕ, ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!!
   !!!Ксана и Юра - вот где полет для вас, Фотографы!!!
Какая природа!! шашлык, палатки ,горы, трава, Вода,  природа ,воздух, ... 
и еще- сколько не пьешь-на утро как огурчик - видимо ,это особенность Алтайских мест...

Милости просим!!! и в марте, и Летом!!!
Будем ждать!!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> СЛУЧАЙНО наткнулся на то , что хотел давно - Toyota Ipsum... 
> Люди! Я её сёння КУПИЛ!!! Фсё!...


ДИМОЧКА!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!

Чтоб Носила ,как на руках!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро,весёлые  люди!!!
И кофейком никто с утра не напоил? Держите!
[IMG]http://*********ru/511260.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/514332.jpg[/IMG]

А это для тех, кто прийдет позже, сами сварите:
[IMG]http://*********ru/513308.gif[/IMG]

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Я всегда грустная, когда чуть-чуть приму. Лучше или ваще не надо, или уж по полной. Дима, наливай, что ли, догоняться буду... Повод есть - машина новая!
> А свекровью я действительно планирую быть понимающей, время, правда, покажет. Но мне самой со свекровями оба раза везло. а с мужем - только один...


:biggrin: :Ok: 




> первый раз я за деффффкой приходил, а получил мальчишку.. Любимого моего!А второй раз было уже нормально - девица-красавица, Дашуня моя-лапочка!


Дима!!! к твоим талантам -ты еще и Папа Хоть Туда!!!
вчера, значица обмывали.... ну шо ж, в пролете.... как та фанера!!!




> Блины пеките за 23! МАСЛЕНИЦА!


А у нас тут вчерась  и разминка была ,Ильич… де ж ты был? Прямо с утра всех угощала….И с орехами ,и с шоколадом, и медом, и сметаной…
А с завтрего-так на целую неделю  замесим тесто!!! :biggrin:

:biggrin:


> P.S.Фото ребенка Супер, эмоции!!


спасибо, набиваю руку-последнее дете-моё племянницо))):smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Танюша! Ну насмешила, до слёз! Спасибо тебе!!!


Точно, задала Татьянка, тут…Аж прослезилась…...Супер:biggrin::biggrin:)))

Наташа ,Лена , Юленька, Таня-Осинка, Ольга …привет Вам))!!

QUOTE=Анжелла]Ох, что то у меня отчет не идет, умотали меня пенсионеры... и от вас не хочется уходить. Лежу отдыхаю, как овощь на грядке.[/QUOTE]
А ты переживала, дорогая, что пройдет все не так, да не то...Видимо ,прошло все отлично!..Видишь какая ты УМОЧКА!!! :flower: 




> А я вот тоже сегодня на тетеньку наорала, но тетенька была исключительно наглой и ее наглость меня достала, правда, то что я вышла из себя ее ничуть даже не всколыхнуло.


Натусь, есть люди, которые по природе своей без этого не могут. Им так жить лучше, энергией питаются-вампиры ,попросту...

-И правильно Леночка говорит- этА нашА гиперэмоциональность на руку тем, кто этим живет. Помню ,одна ведущая рассказывала, что она познакомилась с Заведующей кафе на свадьбе ,они поругались так ,что мою знакомую колотило, еле в руки себя взяла….
Потом, она стала замечать тенденцию ,что она и 3 и 4 раз в этом кафе ведет Праздник. И всегда Заведующая пыталась или поругаться, или из себя ту вывести…
На следующий раз, при получении заказа Ирина поинтересовалась Где проходить будет и Почему там? Ей сказали, что сначала нашли кафе, А заведующая ОЧЕНЬ РЕКОМЕНДОВАЛА Иринку… от так!!!

Леночка! И все-все спасибо большое за поздравления и приветы)
Очень вас люблю а Сейчас откланяюсь ненадолго)))
До связи)

----------


## Медведик

> Держите!


спасибо Танюшка!!!! Ждала тебя))

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Наконец-то, а то я последнее время все как-то тогда появляюсь, когда никого больше нет.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго утра всем!!!



> так что-приезжай- оторвемся.... ДА ВСЕ ПРИЕЗЖАЙТЕ, ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!!
> !!!Ксана и Юра - вот где полет для вас, Фотографы!!!
> Какая природа!! шашлык, палатки ,горы, трава, Вода, природа ,воздух, ... 
> и еще- сколько не пьешь-на утро как огурчик - видимо ,это особенность Алтайских мест...


Летом возможно в Иркутск поеду. Заманиваешь к Вам, ну а там смотри, как завалюсь в гости, не выгонишь!!!

Доброе утро страна!!!! Кто придумает самое хорошее предложение со словом АНАНАС, получит приз!! а пока завтрак!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/482588.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

> Доброе утро страна!!!! Кто придумает самое хорошее предложение со словом АНАНАС, получит приз!! а пока завтрак!!


Идёт по рынку парень, из горного аула в город приехавший, и бормочет себе под нос:
- То ли ми её, то ли он его...
Доходит до ларька с конфетами, смотрит:
- А, АНА НАС!!! Дэвюшка, мне таких три килограмма!

----------


## Курица

Ребята! Получила хорошие слова "на весах" за *автомобильное признание в любви* (О, как Тойота ты покорна...)- но, Дима, Олеся-это не я написала, я выставила...
Вношу ясность-в очень многих случаях мне, лентяйке, и рифмовать-то не нужно-  Я   -   ПРОСТО   -   ЗНАЮ   -   КУДА   -   ЗАЛЕЗТЬ   -   И   -   ОТКУДА КОПИРНУТЬ!:biggrin:

КАК В МОЕМ ЛЮБИМОМ АНЕКДОТЕ ПРО МАСТЕРА по ремонту телевизоров, которого бабулька позвала:ну не работает телек, и все тут. Так он заднюю крышку снял, глянул, дунул туда, плюнул куда -то во внутрь- и- О, чудо!-телевизор стал показывать!
 Бабка:"Скока, сынок, я тебе доложна?" 
Он:"Сто руб. и три копейки" 
Она:"Ой, а не дорого? Ты ж только дунул да плюнул..." 
Он:"Вот, бабуль, за это- 3 коп. А ЗА ТО, ЧТО ЗНАЛ, КУДА ДУНУТЬ И НА ЧТО ПЛЮНУТЬ- за это 100 руб.!"

Так что- я перед ВАМИ честна- как на духу- "чужой земли мы не хотим ни пяди... :Aga: но и своей...вершка не отдадим!:biggrin:!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Кто придумает самое хорошее предложение со словом АНАНАС,


Или мы её, или ана нас.

----------


## Курица

> Кто придумает самое хорошее предложение со словом АНАНАС, получит приз!!


*У тех, кто любит ананасы, красивы профиль и анфасы...:biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

> я тоже раньше сооовсем не понимала. Дочка то у меня мамина (полностью!!) - 9 лет с ней жили...и тут маленький (честно сказать вредненький) сыночек появился ;))
> Но впереди ещё много мальчиковых возрастных моментов...и опыт прийдёт только со временем)))


всем привет! как же быстро вы пишите.
 про деток. очень хотела девочка. сильно сильно,а теперь понимаю что первый мальчик ( это я оптимистично в будущее смотрю) самое то, а вдруг девочка мы плучилась совсем девочкой а тут я со своей активностью:smile: единтвенно так нравится девчонкам косички заплетать, но мне везет. как  писала. есть друзья двойняшки. вот на них я и отрываюсь,всякие там колоски,хвостики,бантики.:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *Колесо*,
>  Кончай уже в себя влюблять! Боком выйдет!     :smile: 
> Шутка! Но главная позитивная новость дня:
> Сёння с утра СЛУЧАЙНО заехал на своей разбитой 4 дня назад(не стал говорить здесь об этом, Олеся, правда, знает) машине на авторынок. И СЛУЧАЙНО наткнулся на то , что хотел давно - Toyota Ipsum... 
>                             Люди! Я её сёння КУПИЛ!!!  Фсё!...


вывод,не разбил бы на авторынок бы не поехал!!! иногда для исполнения мечты надо что-то потерять! поздравляю!!!!!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> А моя - как тот дембель: меня в учебке мучили - теперь я оторвусь!
> Эх, если бы ни мой оптимизм... и не ее проживание за 90 км. от меня...


 :smile: я сначала думала не писать нечто подобное но раз один постик есть. моя свекровь женщина  многоточие....сначала свою свекровь со свекром умотала, потом первую невестку старшего сына,потом вторую( меня),  жду вариант с третьим сыном. :confused:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> про деток. очень хотела девочка. сильно


Все в один голос твердили, что будет мальчик, прабабушка уверяла это тоже, ну как же ей не поверить? Когда сказали:"Девочка вот!" подумала: "Хоть бы обратно засунуть!" и переживала всю ночь, думала: "Мужик убьёт!" Но он был рад и я вздохнула с облегчением. Сейчас даже не представляю, как бы я с сыном в одной комнате...Ведь улучшить жилищные условия для меня тема из области фантастики...

----------


## Katjatja

все девочки-мальчики,убежала . уезжаем в лес на испытание новой доски ракеты. :smile: может вернусь с фото.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

С утра нет никого...Все к вечеру подтянутся...А у меня в основном с утра комп не занят...Вот никогда не думала, что буду всякими картинками интересоваться, последний раз в классе в восьмом такое было...Наверное в детство впадаю...Нашла в интернете, так красиво!!! Дарю всем вам, мои дорогие!
Лотос.

[IMG]http://*********ru/470289.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/468241.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/473361.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/471313.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/459025.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Нашла в интернете, так красиво!!! Дарю всем вам, мои дорогие!


спасибо Оксан!!!!!!! Очень красиво...лотос вообще цветок необыкновенный)))
Я заглянула на секунду!!!! Убегаю - работа.... перед сном ещё объявлюсь.

----------


## Колесо

> милое мое Колесико!!! приезжай к нам в гости по лету) мы вместе съездим на Алтай!! Вот там горы!!!!Я, фоторепортаж выложу в фотоальбом...
> а тут-хотя бы Вот:


*Лесюнька,* какая красооооооотааааааааааааа!!!Обалдеть!!!Я уже влюблена в ваши места,аж дух захватывает!И вообще,день в горах...ощущения на всю жизнь - полет,взрыв эмоций и еще всего-всего!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> А это для тех, кто прийдет позже, сами сварите:


*Танюшка*, спасибо уже...а аромааааааат!!!!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
*Юра,* про ананас:
Однажды мы с мужем(темные, деревенские люди)только поженились, городской жизни и деликатесов разных не нюхавшие, прибыли в Москву-столицу. И вот, мой новоиспеченный супруг решил сразить меня наповал. Подводит к ларьку(они только стали появляться в то время) и говорит продавцу: "Взвесьтте-ка мне вон тот кокосик!"-гордо так...А продавец:Это ананасик!Мой супруг не растерялся и говорит:"Какая разница,взвесьте этот экзотический фрукт!" Ржееееем до сих пор над этим.Сейчас-то всего полно,все едим, а в то время это....отдельная история.

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Дорогие мои, сегодня с вами не увижусь, уходим в гости на весь вечер ....а там как пойдет! Уже скачаю, пока,мои хорошие, пока!!!

----------


## Медведик

добрый вечер людиииииииииииииииииии человекиииииииииииииии...я дома!

----------


## Katjatja

я уже тут. ну и в приключение мы попали. с детьми,  с санками разных калибров  остались стоять посреди леса( машина сломалась) от города порядком. решили пойти пешком. вроде и пройти надо было километров 5-6 до ближайшей остановки а там как бог автобус подаст. по заснеженной сельской дороге это нечто. мелкие песни гарланят на санках "Едим в далекие края хорошие соседи хорошие друзья":smile: и о, чудо на полпути, нам повезло и подобрал нас бедных дедушка-рыбак на машинке. и привез прямо к нашей обычной горки у дома. и денег не взял ни копейки хотя мы были благодарны ему безмерно.
жутко представить что было бы, если бы не подобрали,а где находимся по мобильнику не было никакой возможности.

----------


## Медведик

аууууууууууууууууууууу никого :frown:
я уж и так [img]http://s15.******info/40b9ee3bbcb4347de7ebf17130379eec.gif[/img] и этак [img]http://s14.******info/62ebced964caae659fd3a713863c7455.gif[/img] и даже вот как [img]http://s2.******info/676bc53ecc76f2919f714ccae7ec74f3.gif[/img] пыталась привлечь внимание..но увы...здесь никого нет [img]http://s2.******info/a2f25e24941a2c569dbeb2f7ce561c3e.gif[/img]

----------


## Katjatja

а я? :Tu: :smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> а я?:smile:


правда не на долго иду не знаю в какой раз смотреть"Служебный роман", фильм не надоедает и сколько не смотришь каждый раз находишь что-то невиданное.

----------


## Медведик

уррррааааа Катюнька появилась!!! [img]http://s2.******info/f75bf4ffee901c3e2dc9a9428e9d5ee7.gif[/img]

Всё хорошо..что хорошо заканчивается!!!!! Дай Бог дедушке долгих лет жизни и здоровья...ну и приключение!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> "Служебный роман",


мой любимый фильм!!!! тоже его постоянно пересматриваю)))
А я сейчас пойду книжку дочитывать...скоро сдать надо в библиотеку.

----------


## Donald

А у нас скоро праздник! Точнее, уже 25 минут, как наступил! Всех, имеющих отношение к защите Родины - С праздником! Особо хочу Алинчика-Калинчик поздравить! Есть еще тамады военные? Алиночка! С праздником!
Мы поздравляем Вас тепло,
С Днём Армии и Флота,
Пусть будет радость от того,
Что чтит и любит кто-то.
И пусть улыбка промелькнет,
И пусть подтянутся мужчины,
И пусть весна в душе поёт,
Сегодня праздник Ваш, Алина!!!!(остальным читать - мужчины)

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Доброе утро страна!!!! Кто придумает самое хорошее предложение со словом АНАНАС, получит приз!!


А теперь ответ: Вчера на свадьбе оператор меня спрашивает, а кормить нас будут??? 
Ответил ему просто, гладя на стол: На всех накрыли, *а на нас* забыли! 
P.S. Голодными не остались!!!

----------


## Анжелла

А я не буду придумывать ничего про ананас, а мы его... Приз мне не нужен. 



> Голодными не остались!!!


Юра, мы вам не дадим с голоду умереть. Вот мой ужин, присоединяйтесь все...
картошечка жареная, селедочка и курочка копченная...

----------


## Katjatja

Мужчины начинаем заходить в поздравлялку:smile:
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....=1#post2243844

пост 2423.  с Почином! :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
это уже не лечится. увидела фото кота под ухом собаки,превая мысль ну и что имели ввиду с кем это я обнимаюсь:biggrin:  
и знаете еще свойство если долго собираешь грибы,то когда спать ложишься закроешь глаза и грибы, грибы.
про фотошоп. у сынули прыщичек вскочил смотрю и думаю,взять кисточку кликнуть на здоровом участке и потом на прыщек. передоз:eek:

----------


## Анжелла

Дорогие наши мальчики! Поздавляю вас с вашим змечательным праздником! :flower: 
Еще раз поздравляю вас с тем, что ваш день наконец то стал выходным!
С позитивом девочки.
URL=http://radikal.ru/F/i066.radikal.ru/0902/58/9068e46d788d.jpg.html][/URL]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет, мои дорогие, золотые и талантливые друзья. Приехала с юбилея. Сил хватило только дочитать всё. Как мне не хватало вас. Просто вчера после свадьбы ломки были. Хотела к вам, но комп остался в ресторане. Завтра порадую вас и картинками и отчётами, а пока падаю, мои родные. Пошла спать. Одно покажу. Фото ресторана, где работала.
[IMG][/IMG]


*Всем спокойной ночи!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Всех целую*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Есть еще тамады военные?


В то время фотоаппараты были для нас экзотика...Только 2 фотки есть...
А это я. 1990 год. Военнослужащий сверхсрочной службы конвойного полка. Музыкант оркестра (с инструментом фотки к сожалению нет). Прошла все разводы и строевые смотры...История из жизни.  Мороз больше 15-ти градусов. Выходим на полковой развод. Командир полка командует: "Офицеры, прапорщики, сержанты-женщины (их человек 10), кругом марш!" (Женщин не держали на морозе.) А мне: "А вы стойте, вы не женщина, вы ВОЕННЫЙ МУЗЫКАНТ!"

Это фото было в удостоверении личности (что для военнослужащих вместо паспорта).

[IMG]http://*********ru/487712m.jpg[/IMG]

А это на строевом смотре. (5 месяцев беременности)...Зима, ехали на открытой машине в один из батальонов. Дирижёр сказал, что музыкантам нельзя в кабину и сел сам. Мужики меня на руках из кузова снимали, чтоб не упала.
Вообще армия это такая  :Jopa: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/480544m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> картошечка жареная, селедочка и курочка копченная...


Мировой закусон!!!!




> у сынули прыщичек вскочил смотрю и думаю,взять кисточку кликнуть на здоровом участке и потом на прыщек. передоз


Взаимно, у меня это уже давно стало!!




> Дорогие наши мальчики! Поздавляю вас с вашим змечательным праздником!
> Еще раз поздравляю вас с тем, что ваш день наконец то стал выходным!


Спасибо Анжелла!!!




> Всем спокойной ночи!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Всех целую


Отдыхай и отсыпайся после трудов праведных!!!

----------


## Марисоль

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюша,  ресторан - красота, наверное очень приятно было там работать, хотелось бы увидеть тебя во время праздника , уверена, что все было чудесно!
Ждем подробностей:wink:

----------


## julia2222

> А это на строевом смотре. (5 месяцев беременности)...Зима, ехали на открытой машине в один из батальонов. Дирижёр сказал, что музыкантам нельзя в кабину и сел сам


Да, Ксана, умом это понять нельзя. У меня на работе, на территории института, где мы арендуем помещение, живут дворовые собачки. Естественно среди них есть лидер - РЕКС, он пока не наестся вдоволь, никто к еде не прикасается... кроме собаки, которая ждёт щенков, она подбегает и он сидит и ждёт пока она поест. Иногда, в таким случаях как у тебя был, вспоминаю эти слова: "Чем ближе узнаёшь людей, тем больше нравятся собаки". Но утешает то, что ХОРОШИХ ЛЮДЕЙ БОЛЬШЕ!!! :Ok: 
Ребята, я пока не поздравляю никого, у нас ещё только 22 февраля!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Еще раз поздравляю вас с тем, что ваш день наконец то стал выходным!


Так у вас завтра даже выходной день? :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Отдыхай, Ксюша  :flower: , восстанавливай силы, а фото ресторана впечатляет! :Ok:  
Ждём твои впечатления о праздниках.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> "Чем ближе узнаёшь людей, тем больше нравятся собаки". Но утешает то, что ХОРОШИХ ЛЮДЕЙ БОЛЬШЕ!!!


Согласна с тобой...Я не держу ни на кого зла...Тот человек просто салдафон...
Просто рассказала, как это было. А с ребятами в отличных отношениях. Старички уж все на пенсии. Они очень трепетно всегда ко мне относились, оберегали...

----------


## Анжелла

> Так у вас завтра даже выходной день?


А это приятнее вдвойне. :Ok:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Для тех, у кого есть небольшие детки, а также для тех, у чьих деток уже есть свои детки:biggrin: информация и ссылочка на хорошее детское радио здесь.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Девочки-мальчики! Тут одна темка интересная в "Свободном", называется "Что дарить мужчинам на 23 февраля."  Наши-ведущие там были наверное, но, смотрю
мало тамадей (или тамад, или тамадов?????? :biggrin:) Дискуссия там по-приколу, всякое предлагали дарить нашим защитникам, потом дошло дело до того.....ну, понимаете....Девчонки таааааакое понаписали, дескать спрятать презент в своей одежде и заставить его искать   :Vah:  потом про совместный душ и всё такое...Одна уж очень разоткровенничалась...Люди культурные, всё без пошлости, почитать можно, посмеяться. Потом им, видимо, надоело обсуждать, и пошёл чистый флуд, уж страниц 10 набралось, читать нечего стало...Я заглядывала к ним время от времени, и вот родился стих...:rolleyes: :biggrin:



Как затеяли мы тему
Чтоб решить одну проблему, 
И о том поговорить
Что любимому дарить.
Праздник на носу военный 
Каждый воин непременно
Должен получить подарок.
Разгорелся спор здесь жАрок!
Вариантов было масса,
И к машине прибамбасы,
Иль помыть хотя бы тачку,
Если ты свою заначку
Для салона красоты
Бережёшь. И будешь ты
Для него ещё желанней
Коль в салоне утром ранним
23его числа
Марафет ты навела.
Педикюры, маникюры,
И такие процедуры:
Бровьи выщипать, усы.
Ну а к вечеру трусы,
Что из самых дорогих
Надевай. И спрячешь в них
Безделушку. И предложишь
Поискать то, что положишь...
Вот сюрприз оригинальный
ВОйну! Если ненормальной
Не сочтёт тебя мужик,
Вместе в ванну напрямик
Топайте. Как романтично
Это! И водой отлично
Окатить его холодной!
Будет здОрово! Голодный,
Мокрый и без сил он будет,
Но такое не забудет
Поздравленье! Это классно!!!

Каждой абсолютно ясно
Как мужчине угодить...

Время есть и пофлудить...

----------


## Индира Ганди

Доброе время суток, жителям этой замечательной темы! :smile: 
Поздравляю Вас с Днём защитника отечества [IMG]http://*********ru/476452.gif[/IMG] 
Пусть светит солнце в мирном небе
И не зовет труба в поход.
Чтоб только на ученьях солдат
В атаку шел вперед.
Пусть вместо взрывов гром весенний
Природу будит ото сна,
А наши дети спят спокойно
Сегодня, завтра и всегда!
Здоровья крепкого и счастья
Всем тем, кто мир наш отстоял.
И кто его сегодня охраняет
И кто сполна долг Родине отдал!

Всех мужчин, и очаровательных женщин-военнослужащих - С ПРАЗДНИЧКОМ! :flower:

----------


## Медведик

Всех-всех-всех МУЖчИН .. военных красавиц  и наших юных защитников 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!

Звать слабым полом женщин нет причины -
Средь нас таланты, воины, умы,
Но если б рядом с нами не мужчины
Своих высот могли б достигнуть мы?

Никогда т ни за что!!!!!! Мужчины ..мы Вас ЛЮБИМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kiss

----------


## Katjatja

> Фото ресторана, где работала.
> [/COLOR][/B]


 Доброе обмасленное утречко!:smile:

,дворец однако. хочется присесть в глуюоком реверансе. таких залов у нас нет и в помине. и честно говоря в таком великолепии так странно представить свадьбу ну такую разухабную, перепитыми отдельными личностями.
Ксюня расскажи, очень интересно, как то отличается поведение людей в таких залах. в беседке или в отчетах.  вопрос ко всем.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Ксаночка я не допоняла а ты тоже дама в погонах? ну не важно или была в погонах. с праздником тебя дорогая! :Pivo: 
кто как ни музыканты поднимают и поддерживали всегда боевой дух бойцовб возвращали  к жизни песней людей.  спасибо! за твой красивый труд и профессию! :flower:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Дорогие мужчины форума!!! Дорогие Тамады!
Уважаемые мужья наших ведущих форума!!!

От всей души Поздравляю Вас с Днем Защитника Отечества!!!!






*Вам, настоящим мужчинам, желаю я силы большой...
Чтоб с этой силой защищали Вы мир и покой!
Мы счастливы и вдвое спокойны,
Когда рядом с нами мужчины такие...
Так будьте и Вы счастливы и довольны,
Наши рыцари любимые! дорогие!* 








*Добавлено через 5 минут*
всем привет.... забежала не надолго - уезжаем к родителям!!!!
Но, как сказал мне муж:
ты  прям жить не можешь без этого сайта!!!




> Летом возможно в Иркутск поеду. Заманиваешь к Вам, ну а там смотри, как завалюсь в гости, не выгонишь!!!


Юрочка!!! Да я рада!!! Тебе-тем более, только вот я В Новосибирске… И тут не одна я буду рада тебе)))



> уезжаем в лес на испытание новой доски ракеты.


Катюнб...что за доска? не борд, случаем:? как испытания?



> Нашла в интернете, так красиво!!! Дарю всем вам, мои дорогие!


 Спасибо ,Оксаночка!!! Очень красивый, загадочный ,я бы сказала ,цветок..жаль, что быстро угасает. А знаете, существует много мифов и легенд , примет, связанных с этим цветком… 
например, если нарвешь цветов и принесешь их домой, будешь болеть... Чем больше цветов принести, тем сильнее! Скорее всего это связано с сильным запахом, который излучает цветок! говорят, лотос обладает таинственным свойством разлучать любящие сердца. Его даже называют "Цветком забвения". У каспийских рыбачек, есть песня, в которой говорится о том, что если милый отправляется в поход, не дари ему цветка лотоса - уедет и забудет тебя. А еще, среди этих рыбачек есть поверье, если съешь семя лотоса - родятся крепкие, сильные и здоровые дети.
И все же лотос - совершенно потрясающее создание природы!
У меян вот такое фото его есть…


*Добавлено через 10 минут*
всем до вечера... Всем Рада и ждите отчет о сегодняшней лыжной пробежке и Начале Масленицы)))
С которой ,Я вас - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!



ВСЕх ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЛЮ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> Катюнб...что за доска? не борд, случаем:? как испытания?
> 
> ]


хи-хи не смеши меня:smile:  детская доска в виде ракеты, низ пластиковый сверху что-то мягкое. до испытаний не доехали писала выше. покатались чуток и выявили массу преимуществ. она ничего не весит и едет практически по  асфальту. ребенок на ней в полный рост могет валяться, как минус крутит ее заразу во все стороны и даже с малеькой горки надо вцепляться мертвой хваткой.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

[IMG]http://*********ru/462143.jpg[/IMG]



День Советской Армии
Отмечали в детстве.
Нас всегда учили 
Родину любить!
Кто знаком с казармами,
Знают то, что в тексте
Невозможно этого
Чувства отразить!
А теперь Защитника
День тот называется.
Снова вспоминаем
Мы лихих солдат.
И слова "Отечество",
"Честь" -не забываются.
И к тому причастным быть
Выше всех наград!

----------


## Курица

http://bigfoto.ru/gallery/albums/use...111252-800.jpg

вот эта красивая картинка называется "Разочарование"...Как вы думаете, почему? И эта тоже...
http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?p...jpg&rpt=simage

----------


## Katjatja

> http://bigfoto.ru/gallery/albums/use...111252-800.jpg
> 
> вот эта красивая картинка называется "Разочарование"...Как вы думаете, почему? И эта тоже...
> http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?p...jpg&rpt=simage


могу предположить. разочарование, когда человек перестает видеть мир цветным, когда мир теряет краски, тускнеет, и такие червоточинки в душе и порождают эмоции разочарования.  
когда мир становится полностью серым некоторые воспринимают это как должное. и не видят разницы. а когда человек спообен еще чувствовать разницу между цветом и серостью вот это безумно больно.

единственно, что добавлю, иногда, наш единственный добрый взгляд и слово любимому или незнакомому могут вернуть человеку уверенность и снова  помогут увидеть красоту радуги.

----------


## Курица

> могу предположить. разочарование, когда человек перестает видеть мир цветным, когда мир теряет краски, тускнеет, и такие червоточинки в душе и порождают эмоции разочарования.  
> когда мир становится полностью серым некоторые воспринимают это как должное. и не видят разницы. а когда человек спообен еще чувствовать разницу между цветом и серостью вот это безумно больно.
> 
> единственно, что добавлю, иногда, наш единственный добрый взгляд и слово любимому или незнакомому могут вернуть человеку уверенность и снова  помогут увидеть красоту радуги.



Спасибо, Катя!

----------


## Volodя

Смотрите на мир яркими цветами!

----------


## Katjatja

> Спасибо, Катя!


а это для чего  надо было. если не серет? или просто так?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Volodя*,
 Вовчик! А ты-то в армию собираешься?

----------


## Volodя

> Вовчик! А ты-то в армию собираешься?


Ни ногой!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Сообщение от Ksana tenlark 
> Вовчик! А ты-то в армию собираешься?
> 
> Ни ногой!
> __________________



Косарь!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/469300.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

Девочки-мальчики! Всем привет! Два дня не заглядывала - домашний сумбур... :smile:
Мужчины - мы вас лю! Всегда! [img]http://s16.******info/c448b01bac0d952f7052bec8ff7e006a.gif[/img]

А ещё лучше, что через 2 недели 8е марта!:biggrin: Правда, подарки всё равно для всех родственниц нам покупать... Но зато один день чувствуешь себя королевой! [img]http://s12.******info/b53ebba4070001a967f13a4732f9b96b.gif[/img]

----------


## Volodя

> Косарь!!!


:biggrin: В армию пусть идут те, кому скучно живётся и всегда нечего делать... им она на пользу, а мне только во вред. Не люблю время переводить даром...

----------


## Donald

Решил еще позитиффчику залить... с поздравлением очередным!
Пусть в праздник Армии и Флота,
Вас непременно любит кто-то!
И пусть расправятся морщины
на ......роже каждого мужчины! С 23-м!

----------


## Volodя

> ФУ...


Шо фу!? Ничё не фу ! Что естесственно , то не безобразно!:wink:

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
Немного ПаЗИтиФФчику
[IMG]http://*********ru/503112.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/507208.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/491848.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Donald*,
 Мы теперь над этой фразой ржёмнеможем и я, и дочка и ещё бабушка присоединилась, и друг другу напоминаем, что не гоже это повторять, но не можем остановиться, прям вот так и ржём...

 [IMG]http://*********ru/520523.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

О чем говорит позиция тела во время сна

http://i.i.ua/prikol/pic/0/4/181640.jpg

а) Эмбрион
Тех, которые скручиваются в положении эмбриона, можно охарактеризовать как жестких, последовательных и твердых людей внутри, но чувствительных в сердце. Они могут стесняться при первой встрече с кем-нибудь, однако вскоре расслабляются. Это самое распространенное положение спящих – так спят около 41% из 1000 людей, которые участвовали в опросе. Оказалось, что в таком положении спят в 2 раза больше женщин, чем мужчин.

б) Бревно
В таком положении человек лежит прямо с вытянутыми вдоль тела руками. Это очень общительные люди, с ними легко находить общий язык, они стараются всегда быть с людьми, доверяют незнакомцам. Однако, такие люди излишне легковерны.

в) Целеустремленный
О таких людях, которые спят с вытянутыми перед собой руками, говорят, что у них открытая душа, однако они могут быть подозрительными и циничными. К какому-либо решению они приходят долго, но когда оно все-таки принято, почти никогда его не меняют.

г) Солдат
Положение, в котором человек лежит на спине с вытянутыми вдоль тела руками. Спящие в такой позиции люди, в большинстве своем тихие и замкнутые. Им не нравиться суета и суматоха, однако для себя и других у них существуют довольно высокие стандарты.

д) Свободное падение
В таком положении человек лежит на животе, его руки находятся под подушкой, а голова повернута в одну сторону. Зачастую, коммуникабельные и дерзкие, а иногда и наглые люди, но в тоже время нервные и легкоранимые внутри; им не нравится критика или экстремальные ситуации.

е) Морская звезда
Человек лежит на спине, и обе его руки находятся вокруг подушки. Люди, которые спят в таком положении, очень легко приобретают друзей, поскольку они всегда готовы выслушать других, предложить им помощь, если потребуется. В большинстве своем они не любят быть центром внимания.

А вы как спите?

Всем спокойной ночи!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброй ночи, а заодно и утра всем!!!! С инетом проблемы. Благодарю всех за поздравления, спасибо Вам барышни!!! До встречи завтра вечером!!!

----------


## Курица

> Всем спокойной ночи


[IMG]http://*********ru/522563m.jpg[/IMG]




> Доброй ночи, а заодно и утра всем!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/523587m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Опять еле доползла и дочитала. Сегдня неееееееееееееее, не работала. Проздравляла всех коллег, партийных вдохновителей, соседов и вообще мужсин всех времён и народов. Еле читаю, а ещё елее пишу. Плывут буквы.....Но не написать в этот день не могу. 
Дорогие наши мальчишки, мужья моих дорогих подруг и девчонки в погонах!!!!!
Желаю всем вам мои славные, чтоб в домах был у вас МИР. Это очень важно и очень нужно. Пусть вас любят, ценят и ХОТЯТ!!!!



Девчонки, отчёт будет завтра.
А вообще, так хочется сейчас всем ответить. ну почему вы так быстро и много тут написали. И Ксане хочется пожелать позитива, и за Анжелу порадоваться, за юбилей. И Дональду за стишок мерси, и Юрию за всё всё, и Катюшке ответить, и Осинку за кофею поблагодарить, и Сильву за анимашки смешные и .........и всем......,но увы, я сейчас вот такая, не судите строго люди, пожалей меня родня........



Кстати, если есть скайп, стучите, спою в живую, пока мне так хорошо.........

КАК ЖЕ сильно я соскучилась по всем вам. Вы даже не представляете, КААААААААААК!!!!!!!!!!
А свадьба действительно была на высшем уровне не такая, как обычно. Ну это в отчётах, а пока ещё раз про ЛЮБОВЬ......



И хотя сегодня праздник защитников отечества, разрешите подарить цветы и подарки тем, кто сегодня рисковал практически своим трезвым состоянием и даже немного здоровьем, выпивая за ВАС и желая ВАМ.......



*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Да, кстати, уходя на бочок, хочу поздравить всех с началом МАСЛЕННИЦЫ. Напекла вам блинков. Проснётесь утром и позавтракайте. Весь день почти. Знаете, как было сложно, но я справилась. ЭТО всё для ВАС, дорогие форумчане и форумчанки!!!!

----------


## Кудряшкина

Привет всем! Хоть и с опозданием, но поздравляю всех наших форумских мужчин и военных женщин с праздником! :flower: 
Два дня не была, ну вы и понаписали, фух! еле прочитала все!
Сегодня поехали за ребенком к родителям, перед тем как выезжать от  родителей - сломалась машина:frown:, пришлось ехать на маршрутке домой. Сейчас думаю, хорошо что не в дороге сломалась, а то бы пришлось нам доброго дедушку 
искать:wink:

----------


## Марисоль

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксеня!!!! ШШШТО с глазами!!! Не узнаю тебя!!!???  :Not I:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Можно узнать у вас люди? А как и когда вы успеваете в разных темах печататься? Я кроме позитива, помогите и свадебных - юбилейных никуда не хожу. А тут открыла Беседку, Отчёты и др темки, а там ВЫ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ну нифига себе скорость, время и потенциал. Поделитесь Плиз со мной. Я тут то не успеваю, а вы кругом успеваете. В чём секрет? Научите!!!!!!!!



*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Ксеня!!!! ШШШТО с глазами!!! Не узнаю тебя!!!???


Тык, это, отмечала весь день мужской праздник.
 Там стопочку, тут фужер, там рюмашку, здесь бутыль.



 Хорошо только глаза пострадали от этого праздничного фуршета.
А могло быть всё гораздо хуже. Например ТАК.......




*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*Garmonia*,
 иринка, а ты умничка. Сменила аватарку. ЗДОРОВО!!!!!! Красавица.



*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Ну усёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёё. Я спьюююююююююююю....

----------


## Марисоль

> Garmonia,
>  иринка, а ты умничка. Сменила аватарку. ЗДОРОВО!!!!!! Красавица.


Люди!!! Ксюше больше не наливать, ей уже и ПАЗЗИТИВА И ДААБРА хватит, если она меня уже Иринкой стала звать, спасибо, столько лет была Маринкой и вот ...!!! :Sclerosis:

----------


## Сильва

Девчонки, я сегодня первая кофеём угощаю? Надеюсь, на всех хватит... Убегаю до вечера, работа-работа...

----------


## Марисоль

> Девчонки, я сегодня первая кофеём угощаю?


Спасибо, Светочка, за кофеек, очень кстати! А Ксюше с коньячком, чтобы голова не болела после ВЧЕРАШНЕГО!!!:biggrin:

----------


## julia2222

Всем, Всем доброе утро, я вчера тоже не смогла в темку заглянуть.
МУЖЧИНЫ! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ 23 февраля! Чистого, мирного неба, крепкого здоровья, счастья и благополучия. Берегите себя, мы любим ВАС! :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

Всем доброго дня![img]http://s14.******info/ff632a000b13e7b45d0eec003450a7dd.gif[/img]
четыре дня подряд был оччччеень плотный график[img]http://s2.******info/51884a579cd8f44ce8dcefa49117de7d.gif[/img]...теперь пару дней передышка)
[img]http://s14.******info/f62001564a025c0bc8362b2c31859b7c.gif[/img]

----------


## Марисоль

> Всем доброго дня!
> четыре дня подряд был оччччеень плотный график...теперь пару дней передышка)


Салют, Леночка, с позитивным началом дня - твоя улыбка, как солнышко освещает нашу темку и все соседние! Хорошо что ты есть :Vishenka 34:

----------


## julia2222

Хочу рассказать одну маленькую историю, которая связана с 23 февраля. Это было лет 15 назад, я тогда жила в славном городе Краснодоне на Родине Танюши Осинки. :Ok:  Мне очень повезло с соседями, в одном доме жили 4 семьи, приблизительно одного возраста и детки у нас были почти ровесники. Естественно, мы помогали друг другу чем могли, вместе отмечали праздники и т.д. Особенно дружили с семьёй, что жила с нами на одной лестничной площадке, ребят звали Оля и Гена, а их сын Алёша вместе с моей Алинкой  в  детском саду были в одной группе. И вот, утром 23 февраля, Оля попросила меня забрать Алёшу с садика, так как у Гены на работе «могут быть непредвиденные ситуации, в связи с праздником», а она в этот день дежурила. Когда я пришла в садик за детками, Гена был уже там… невменяемый :Oj:  (а он почти никогда не употреблял спиртное). С ужасом вспоминаю дорогу до нашего дома: гололёд, я детей держу за руки, Гена бесконечно падает, ну вобщем благополучно доползли до 1 подъезда, а нам нужно в 4 пропасть. Я решила детей оставить у наших друзей в 1 подъезде, а потом Гену проводить домой. И тут, уже в подъезде, он сново падает, у него открывается дипломат и всё разлетается по подъезду. В то время на лестничных клетках света не было, по определению. В общем, я пытаюсь лихорадочно в потёмках собрать содержимое дипломата и запихать всё обратно. Вроде бы мне это удалось, Гену благополучно провела домой. На следующее утро зашла к ребятам узнать как дела, смотрю, бедный Гена с виноватой улыбкой чистит картошку, а у Оли глаза сверкают от гнева, и вот что она мне рассказала:
 « …мало того, что он пришёл в таком состоянии, так, когда я открыла дипломат там вместе с разбитыми банками из под салатов я нашла огромную обглоданную костомаху, это он что мне в подарок принёс?» Судя по всему это я ему всунула, когда в тёмном подъезде собирала всё, что разлетелось в разные стороны, ну надо же, у собачки дворовой такую косточку отобрала. :Aga:  
   Уже очень много лет мы живём в разных городах, но когда встречаемся, всегда вспоминаем 23 февраля и смеёмся от души.:smile:

----------


## Медведик

> огромную обглоданную костомаху, это он что мне в подарок принёс


:biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Люди!!! Ксюше больше не наливать, ей уже и ПАЗЗИТИВА И ДААБРА хватит, если она меня уже Иринкой стала звать, спасибо, столько лет была Маринкой и вот ...!!!


Прости, друг. Ты меня надеюсь понял вчера. Сейчас буду исправляться.
Ты красотой меня своей приворожила. 
В твоих глазах - морская синева. 
Бездонность неба, спелость желтой нивы 
И сочная зеленая трава. 
Богиня ты, жемчужина морская. 
Из белой пены моря родилась. 
И в то же время близкая, мирская. 
На грешной на земле ты родилась. 
Тебя носили в волнах субмарины. 
Пытались в пух гагары пеленать. 
А имя лучшее - Марина - 
Дала твоя восторженная мать. 
Марина, прости великодушно.

*Привет всем позитивщикам!!!!*
*Леночка,* привет солнечная наша девочка. Милая *Сильвочка*, спасибо за кофе, но я сегодня как в кине пью, как ористократка (или дегенератка) остатки шампанского. 




> всегда вспоминаем 23 февраля и смеёмся от души.


РЖУНЕМАГУ. Спасибо за утренний позитив.

Так, гляжу Юра проспал нас покормить, тогда налетай на то, что было у ГЕНЫ в дипломате. Больше пока нечего. Пойду приготовлю.



*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Привет всем!


ривет, наша кудряшечка. Присоеденяйся к Гениному завтраку. Рады видеть тебя у нас в теме!!!!!!! Особенно Медведик. Она всех нас вот так всегда встречает



Лена, с передыхом тебя. Надеюсь, чаще будем видеться. Кстати, почему всегда отключен скайп? Даже постучаться не могу.

----------


## Медведик

> почему всегда отключен скайп? Даже постучаться не могу.


Ксюш - я его только "по требованию" включаю)))

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Салют, Леночка, с позитивным началом дня - твоя улыбка, как солнышко освещает нашу темку и все соседние! Хорошо что ты есть


 :Ok:  :Aga:  :Oj:  :flower: 
Двумя лапами ЗА!!!!!!!


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> "по требованию" включаю)))


Требую продолжения банкета. ТАК? Или по какому требованию?

----------


## Анжелла

Девочки и мальчики...Всем привет! А вот и я!



Я тут плющками балуюсь...угощаю

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет, привет. А хде плюшки?

----------


## Медведик

> А вот и я!


Привет Анжел))))) спасибо...вкуснятинка!!!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Добрый всем день. Проголосовала за другой вариант, о котором сейчас и расскажу. Раньше имела плохую привычку на агрессию отвечать агрессией, прошли года и накопленный опыт общения с людими и полученные знания показали мне, что случайностей в мире и в жизни каждого человека не бывает. Наше окружение и отношение к нам других людей, есть ничто иное, как отражение нашего внутреннего состояния и мира. Умные люди говорят, что нет добра и зла в мире, есть определённые законы по котором построена вся вселенная и конечно же человек и если на вас в толпе накричали и толкнули или украли все ваши сбережения, то это ваше внутреннее состояние спровоцировало такую ситуацию. Поэтому если уж и случаются со мной не приятные вещи, то  в первую очередь смотрю вглубь себя и ищу причины по которым это могло произойти. Все от души желаю душевного спокойствия, любви к себе и окружающим.:smile:

----------


## Медведик

*ОленькаАрт*,
Добро пожаловать Оленька)))
Согласна что внутренее формирует внешнее!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Добрый всем день. Проголосовала за другой вариант, о котором сейчас и расскажу. Раньше имела плохую привычку на агрессию отвечать агрессией, прошли года и накопленный опыт общения с людими и полученные знания показали мне, что случайностей в мире и в жизни каждого человека не бывает. Наше окружение и отношение к нам других людей, есть ничто иное, как отражение нашего внутреннего состояния и мира. Умные люди говорят, что нет добра и зла в мире, есть определённые законы по котором построена вся вселенная и конечно же человек и если на вас в толпе накричали и толкнули или украли все ваши сбережения, то это ваше внутреннее состояние спровоцировало такую ситуацию. Поэтому если уж и случаются со мной не приятные вещи, то в первую очередь смотрю вглубь себя и ищу причины по которым это могло произойти. Все от души желаю душевного спокойствия, любви к себе и окружающим.


Не поняла к какой это теме, но очень правильные и позитивные слова. Мир вокруг тебя то, что ты сам в себе делаешь. Это лозунг в жизни. Только иногда так сложно в себе что-то поменять, иногда даже не знаешь как, а иногда просто и лень. Но ты права. Надо в душе и сердце менять отношение к жизни, тогда вокруг всё сразу станет по-другому к тебе относиться.

----------


## Марисоль

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксеня!!!  Ну никака не могу привыкнуть к товей новой оригинальной мимике, а взгляд меня просто убивваеттт  :Alvarin 33: 
Верни былую КРАСОТУ, иначе я снова НАДЕНУ УШИ!!!  :biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> Не поняла к какой это теме


ксюш - это к опросу на 1 странице)))
Там даны варианты ответов - вот Оля и ответила..

----------


## Марисоль

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
ГОСПОДИ! Ты услышал мои молитвы!  Спасибо ТЕБЕ! 
Ксюша ты снова стала прежней  - очаровательной  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> Только иногда так сложно в себе что-то поменять, иногда даже не знаешь как, а иногда просто и лень.


У меня тоже не всегда получатся, я знаю как правильно, но как ты верно подметила, лень, плохие привычки, не сдержанность и гордыня, мешает правильно и гармонично существовать, но я очень стараюсь.:smile:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюша ты снова стала прежней - очаровательной


Так твои крики ужаса тут в Волгограде знаешь как дитанируют. Решила во избежании недовольства моих соседей и не корысти для.....А так же для твоего спокойствия, Мариночка. 
Просто эта аватарка, как никакая другая подходила под моё вчерашнее состояние. А сегодня, я как СТЁКЛЫШКО просто.
рада тебя видеть, Гармония.



> ксюш - это к опросу на 1 странице)))
> Там даны варианты ответов - вот Оля и ответила..


Теперь поняла. Но темку Оля развила классную. Нужную!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> и гордыня,


Оооооо, это отдельная тема. Леночка тут нам книгу выставляла, так вот там много, как изменить себя или в себе. Но вот ГОРДЫНЮ очень сложно, почти не возможно убрать. Она, как 1000 одёжек. Только начинаешь в одном месте её глушить, она БАХ, в другом вылезла. Просто как кожа уже. И никак от неё избавтьсчя не могу, а НАДО, ой, как ХОЧЕТСЯ.

Кстати, обед готов. Угощайтесь.

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> Но темку Оля развила классную. Нужную


Спасибочки. Будем работать над собой.:biggrin:

----------


## _Лесюня_

ВСЕМ ВСЕМ привет))))
вот и Я) отдохнувшая и бодрая.Спасибо выходным!!!




> вот эта красивая картинка называется "Разочарование"...Как вы думаете, почему? И эта тоже...


в обоих случаях-есть яркость и гармоничность, все красочно и радужно...и на фоне этого серость, негатив,т.е. какое-то черо-белое изображение...И оно будто вырвано откуда-то, видимо из подсознания, будто что-то умерло…
я это понимаю так:  жизнь бурлит, она ярка и многогранна. Но, в ней не все так радужно. Человек встречается в жизни с проблемами, он не может понять, почему все так? Почему с ним? За что ему? Почему не получается то, к чему стремиться?...поражения…и как следствие этого- пустоты, обиды, возможно ненависть…Кажется,  что-то внутри отмирает.Мне  кажется, так рушатся стереотипы , личное мнение о чем-то… жизненном, так Меняется человек, его представления и идеалы…Но:-) это уже  личные рассуждения, что такое разочарование, а не Почему называется так фото…
В любом случае- надо знать ,что жизнь не кончена ,она продолжается, и еще не раз придется столкнуться с испытаниями на своем пути…Помните, как у Брюсова
Жизнь не в счастьи, жизнь в искании, 
Цель не здесь — вдали всегда. 
Мне кажется ,надо помнить об этом всегда! Правда, это тяжело. Особенно женщинам, они по своей природе более сентиментальны, и всем творческим личностям, которые Очень ранимы и самокритичны…
Спасибо Танюша, за возможность «пофилософствовать». Не судите строго, в любом случае ,это мое, личное мнение…
всем  :flower:  :flower: 
кто дочитал этот "бредТ юного творца" :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Продолжение…..
А еще, мне кажется, если бы все знали ,что существует наш сайт, и есть такая темка- как позитив– они бы меньше разочаровывались…хотя бы не расстраивались настолько, чтобы так ранимо «писать». Я так рада, что я нашла Вас ,и что я с Вами!!!
Пусть никогда не постигает Вас глубокое разочарование. В любом случаем, знайте, каждый из вас прекрасен и уникален и …Мы теперь ВМЕСТЕ!!!!

это На 23,02 я была «на лыжне» ,а душой – всегда с вами!!

----------


## Kryakva

привет Всем!
хорошая и добрая у вас тема! Спасибо за улыбки, которые подарили.
Не могу сидеть долго за компом, поэтому желаю всем Добра, любви и хороших заказов! Я новичек, но, как освоюсь и прочитаю все-буду тоже помещать сюда картинки.

----------


## jpligunova

"Если бы на одно мгновение Бог забыл, что я всего лишь тряпичная марионетка, и подарил бы мне кусочек жизни, я бы тогда, наверно, не говорил все, что думаю, но точно бы думал, что говорю.
Я бы ценил вещи, не за то,сколько они стоят, но за то, сколько они значат.
Я бы спал меньше, больше бы мечтал, понимая, что каждую минуту, когда мы закрываем глаза, мы теряем шестьдесят секунд света.
Я бы шел, пока все остальные стоят, не спал, пока другие спят.
Я бы слушал, когда другие говорят, и как бы я наслаждался чудесным вкусом шоколадного мороженного.
Если бы Бог одарил меня еще одним мгновением жизни, я бы одевался скромнее,
валялся бы на солнце, подставив теплым лучам не только мое тело, но и душу.
Господь, если бы у меня было сердце, я бы написал всю свою ненависть на льду и ждал пока выйдет солнце.
Я бы нарисовал мечтой Ван Гога на звездах поэму Бенедетти, и песня Серрат стала бы серенадой, которую я бы подарил луне.
Я бы полил слезами розы, чтобы почувствовать боль их шипов и алый поцелуй их лепестков. ..
Господь, если бы у меня еще оставался кусочек жизни, я бы не провёл ни одного дня, не сказав людям, которых я люблю, что я их люблю.
Я бы убедил каждого дорогого мне человека в моей любви и жил бы влюбленный в любовь.
Я бы объяснил тем, которые заблуждаются, считая, что перестают влюбляться, когда стареют, не понимая, что стареют, когда перестают влюбляться!
Ребенку я бы подарил крылья, но позволил ему самому научиться летать.
Стариков я бы убедил в том, что смерть приходит не со старостью, но с забвением.
Я столькому научился у вас, люди, я понял, что весь мир хочет жить в горах , не понимая, что настоящее счастье в том, как мы поднимаемся в гору.
Я понял, что с того момента, когда впервые новорожденный младенец сожмет в своем маленьком кулачке палец отца, он его больше никогда его не отпустит.
Я понял, что один человек имеет право смотреть на другого с высока только тогда, когда он помогает ему подняться.
Есть столько вещей, которым я бы мог еще научиться у вас, люди, но, на самом-то деле, они вряд ли пригодятся, потому что, когда меня положат в этот чемодан, я, к сожалению, уже буду мертв.
Всегда говори то, что чувствуешь, и делай, то что думаешь.
Если бы я знал, что сегодня я в последний раз вижу тебя спящей, я бы крепко обнял тебя и молился Богу, что бы он сделал меня твоим ангелом-хранителем.
Если бы я знал, что сегодня вижу в последний раз, как ты выходишь из дверей, я бы обнял, поцеловал бы тебя и позвал бы снова, чтобы дать тебе больше.
Если бы я знал, что слышу твой голос в последний раз, я бы записал на пленку все, что ты скажешь,
чтобы слушать это еще и еще, бесконечно.
Если бы я знал, что это последние минуты, когда я вижу тебя, я бы сказал: Я люблю тебя и не предполагал, глупец, что ты это и так знаешь.
Всегда есть завтра, и жизнь предоставляет нам еще одну возможность, что бы все исправить, но если я ошибаюсь и сегодня это все, что нам осталось, я бы хотел сказать тебе, как сильно я тебя люблю, и что никогда тебя не забуду.
Ни юноша, ни старик не может быть уверен, что для него наступит завтра. Сегодня, может быть, последний раз, когда ты видишь тех, кого любишь. Поэтому не жди чего-то, сделай это
сегодня, так как если завтра не придет никогда, ты будешь сожалеть о том дне, когда у тебя не нашлось времени для одной улыбки, одного объятия, одного поцелуя, и когда ты был слишком занят, чтобы выполнить последнее желание.
Поддерживай близких тебе людей, шепчи им на ухо, как они тебе нужны, люби их и обращайся с ними бережно, найди время для того, чтобы сказать: “мне жаль”, “прости меня”, “пожалуйста и спасибо” и все те слова любви, которые ты знаешь. НИКТО НЕ ЗАПОМНИТ ТЕБЯ ЗА ТВОИ МЫСЛИ.
Проси у Господа мудрости и силы, что бы говорить о том, что чувствуешь.
Покажи твоим друзьям, как они важны для тебя.
Если ты не скажешь этого сегодня, завтра будет таким же как вчера. И если ты этого не сделаешь никогда, ничто не будет иметь значения. Воплоти свои мечты. Это мгновение пришло.

ГАБРИЕЛЬ  ГАРСИА МАРКЕС  ЗАВЕЩАНИЕ

----------


## Медведик

*Kryakva*,
Привет)))) Рады что и ты с нами  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Всем добрый вечер!!!! Я пришла с сауны..отдохнувшая...
сегодня  меня гости - поэтому нет возможности побыть с вами..
всем доброго вечера!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

Всем привет))) вот ,отписываюсь)))))
Ой, как вы тут потрудились!!! Яко пчелки!!!



> О чем говорит позиция тела во время сна


Супер!! эту ссылку я читала уже) У меня есть прекрасное фото в тему, так сказать


Как Вамфото? Я млею…Была как-то в Белгороде реклама на Щитах
папа держит ручки ребенка-тоже супер  :Oj:  :flower: , жаль фото нет....

А вот так:
 
А так спим мы))))




> С инетом проблемы. Благодарю всех за поздравления, спасибо Вам барышни!!! До встречи завтра вечером!!!


у нас тоже инет борохлит почему-то... только сейчас выйти удалось...
И тем на слове добром спасибо, мил человек) …..До связи, всем))

Ксения Высоцкая   Боже мой ,Ксюша…кто это?? На аватаре!!!
Аааа, даже не знаю смешно или страшно…. Улыбнула…  

julia2222     Garmonia    Кудряшкина   Медведик  
ПРИВЕТ Вам ,Девчата!!! 
ОленькаАрт  ….не понятно от куда и для куда это… Но, твоя правда!!!




> Там даны варианты ответов - вот Оля и ответила..


Какие варианты и где??? Я без глаз, видимо сегодня))) пардоньте меня :Oj: ......Лена?

----------


## Медведик

> Какие варианты и где???


на первой странице этой темы..наверху)))

----------


## _Лесюня_

Анжелла  
Анжелл ,солнышко наше ,как я рада тебя видеть!!!!!
Смотрела отчет – ты просто Молочина!! Как я за тебя рада и Юбиляршу) И рада, чот у тебя этот опыт прошел на УРА!!!1
Поздравляю ,дорогая))))
Слушай ,ну плюшки – СУПЕР….

Дай рецептик ;-)



> Всем добрый вечер!!!! Я пришла с сауны..отдохнувшая...
> сегодня меня гости - поэтому нет возможности побыть с вами..
> всем доброго вечера!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Добрый Вечер ,Леночка!!!
Не страшно… тренируйся в гостеприимстве))) через месяц потребуется)))
Вот об этом спросить давно хотела… как там отвечать? Это же как тест?
Просвяти, очень прошу ,не хотса невежей слыть.. :Oj: 
можешь в личку :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> как там отвечать?


да просто единожды ты можешь поучаствовать в опосе - нажав на тот вариант ответа, который считаешь правильным. Точне не скажу..не помню;)

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Здравствуйте девченки и мальчишки!! Инет заработал, а то наааастолько подсел на позитив, что вчера в праздник без сайта уже и не то. Еще раз спасибо всем дамам за поздравления!!! От нас мужчин, угощаю всех легким ужином, для Новосибирска и Восточных регионов, ночным перекусоном.
[IMG]http://*********ru/462164.jpg[/IMG]
А на десерт вот такой бисквитный осьминог!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/460116.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

Девчонки! Как время быстро летит!  Уже два месяца года почти прошло. У меня два фестиваля пролетели, а так готовились......

Получила заказ на проводы зимы в воскресенье, в субботу свадьба. Готовиться нужно, хочу много нового попробовать - а я к вам! Знаю, здесь весело, все смеются... 

Юр, спасибо за красивый ужин... А свечи?

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Смотрю все живы-здоровы, хорошо поработали и отдохнули!!
А теперь у всех впереди трудовые подвиги, а я собираю чемоданы на отдых в Кисловодск. Если там инет будет, то буду высылать прямой фоторепортаж.
Еще вернусь, а пока пошел смотреть новости форума!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Юр, спасибо за красивый ужин... А свечи?


Тогда пою: Пока не меркнет свет, пока горит свеча (сердце, щеки, глаза и т.д.)

----------


## Медведик

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
аааааааа - животик заурчал...кушать посит..а незяяяя на ночь 



> Получила заказ на проводы зимы в воскресенье, в субботу свадьба.


класс Светланка!!!!! рада за тебя)))

*Добавлено через 42 секунды*
я спать [img]http://s16.******info/236a873501e0d5793dba553562dd876a.gif[/img]
всем доброй ночи

----------


## Сильва

> я собираю чемоданы на отдых в Кисловодск


Нормально! Кому - кризис, кому - Кисловодск!...  :Ok:  
Что ж, едь, отдыхай, любуйся!

----------


## jpligunova

Очень часто неуверенность мешает нам в достижении самых разнообразных целей. В бизнесе, личной жизни, учебе и общественной деятельности уверенные в себе люди оказываются значительнее успешнее тех, кто недостаточно верит в свои силы.

Многие сотни лет лучшие умы гадают, по какой причине стержень внутри одного человека оказывается жестче, чем внутри другого. Однозначный ответ не получен до сих пор, но можно выделить несколько приемов, которые помогут укрепить уверенность в своих силах.

1. Заставьте одежду быть источником вашей энергии.

Надетые вещи удивительным образом влияют на личность человека. И если уделить внимание собственному гардеробу, можно в конечном итоге измениться внутри. Не стоит воспринимать этот совет в качестве рекомендации скупать все самое дорогое. Гораздо эффективнее будет следовать принципу «меньше, да лучше». Вместо полного шкафа тряпок выберите себе несколько качественных и стильных вещей. Это поможет не только поднять уверенность в себе, но и освободит место в доме. Кстати, в долговременной перспективе такой выбор обернется экономией, потому что качественные предметы одежды служат намного дольше. 

2. Быстрее ходите.

Специалисты говорят о том, что увеличение скорости передвижения на четверть окажет благотворное влияние на самоощущение человека. Вяло плетущийся человек демонстрирует другим нерешительность и боязливость, а идущий стремительной походкой заявляет о себе как о целеустремленном, смелом и решительном индивиде. Самое парадоксальное, что демонстрация эта действует не только на окружающих, но и на самого пешехода.

3. Придумайте рекламу самого себя.

Представьте себя товаром, для которого нужно придумать рекламную демонстрацию. Опишите максимально коротко свои сильные стороны и отличия от других. Время такой презентации не должно превышать нескольких минут. Тщательно подберите каждое слово и убедитесь, что в созданное описание так легко влюбиться. В любой момент, когда неуверенность пытается сесть к вам на плечо и начать нашептывать разрушающие успех советы, достаньте лист с собственной презентацией и прочтите его несколько раз.

4. Благодарите.

Вспоминайте как можно больше моментов успеха и благодарите жизнь за них. Почаще думайте о том, как много шансов предоставляет вам судьба и как добры оказываются окружающие люди. Такие мысли смогут вытеснить воспоминания о проблемах и неудачах, которые очень часто становятся корнем неуверенного поведения.

5. Делайте комплименты.

Произнося комплимент, мы практически в равной степени делаем приятно себе и человеку, которого хвалим. Не отказывайте себе в удовольствии подметить оригинальную мысль, красивую кофточку или новую машину коллеги или друга – скорее всего, в дальнейшем можно будет рассчитывать на ответные шаги.

6. Садитесь в первый ряд.

Большинство людей стремится занять место в последних рядах – будь то тренинг, презентация или лекция в университете. Как правило, это вызвано подсознательным страхом быть замеченным. Поборите в себе такое стремление и выработайте привычку постоянно отдавать предпочтение первому или, в крайнем случае, второму ряду.

7. Выступайте.

Практически ничто не способно так же сильно развить уверенность в себе, как публичные выступления. Не нужно пытаться увильнуть от них, как это делает большинство. Вызывайтесь добровольцем и берите слово на совещаниях и презентациях. Очень хорошей идеей станет вступление в ораторский клуб.

И помните, вы – лучший!

----------


## Анжелла

Лесенок! Привет! Спасибо за добрые слова! :flower: 

Ой, Юра! Балуешь ты нас... :Oj:  Как классно, что я единственная, кто не заботится о своей не существующей фигуре и поэтому все кушаю с удовольствием. Песню вместе с тобой спела, даже минусок поставила... :Aga: 



> 


Светик! Ура! Классно! Только одевайся потеплее, а то мне кажется, что ты в образе Бабулички-Ягулички больно уж легко можешь простыть... Я надеюсь, что сегоднешний фестиваль прошел на ура! :Ok:  Я тебя 
http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?p...1213679305.jpg

Светланка, Дюймовочка!!!!!! АААУУУУУУУ! У меня сегодня звонили клиенты из Свадебного буклета! Твои труды заработали!
 Вот тебе от меня цветочки!

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2079245/

Радикал у меня сегодня не пошет, так что уж по ссылкам посмотрите пожалуйста, что то а то у меня не получается по другому...

----------


## jpligunova

[IMG]http://*********ru/467305m.jpg[/IMG]Удивительное рядом

----------


## _Лесюня_

> От нас мужчин, угощаю всех легким ужином, для Новосибирска и Восточных регионов, ночным перекусоном.


Спасибо ,Юрочка!!! Ужин ,как всегда очень вкусный))




> Получила заказ на проводы зимы в воскресенье, в субботу свадьба.


Поздравляю Сильвочка!! 
Желаю Хорошего, легкого проведения!!! Масленица-это так здорово… Не проводила никогда. Буду ждать твой отчет:wink:

----------


## Кудряшкина

*Сильва*, а вы из какого города будете? Это ж фотка из школы № 70 города Ярославля, я там работаю. 
 Вы к нам приезжали на церемонию вручения премии "Учитель года"? :Vah: 
В 2007 году сцена в нашем актовом зале уже выглядела так.
[IMG]http://*********ru/463209.jpg[/IMG] Сейчас правда с задником вообще намудрили, драпировки и тд, там с цветом не совсем попали в точку.
Вообще увидев родную школу испытала столько позитива, прям на работу захотелось :Aga: :smile:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> А теперь у всех впереди трудовые подвиги, а я собираю чемоданы на отдых в Кисловодск. Если там инет будет, то буду высылать прямой фоторепортаж.


ООО, поздравляю!!! Видимо ,это перед Дачным «забегом»…Здорово как. Моя классный руководитель отдыхала там – это прекрасное место! Ей Очень понравилось….Да ,есть над чем по Фотоработать)))
Желаю отличного отдыха, Юра)
[IMG]http://*********ru/511336m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/507240m.jpg[/IMG]

ну ,а меня, конечно ,вот это порадовало:
 :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/499048m.jpg[/IMG]

да-да...кому что)) Юр ,ты н катаешься на горных лыжах? там ,видимо ,отличные горы

----------


## Сильва

*Кудряшкина*,
 Наташ, это фотка с интернета!!!! У нас настолько неприглядная сцена... Я её, правда, приукрасила звёздочками и шариками, но фоток у меня нет - забыла фотоаппарат, всё готовила сама - от программы до застолья после фестиваля... А это было просто "фото от коллег"... :biggrin:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Тогда пою: Пока не меркнет свет, пока горит свеча (сердце, щеки, глаза и т.д.)


Специально для Сильвы, вокал Юры и наслаждения также всего MSK:

[IMG]http://*********ru/478568m.jpg[/IMG]

свечи для нашего коллективного ужина :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*



> Лесенок! Привет! Спасибо за добрые слова!


привет, привет, доорогая)))рада видеть тебя...




> Песню вместе с тобой спела, даже минусок поставила...


что за песня? рассказывай:rolleyes:




> Очень часто неуверенность мешает нам в достижении самых разнообразных целей.


Елена привет! Спасибо за тренинг по повышению самооценке) вообще ,такие вещи помогают! В сфере продаж-точно!

Кудряшка-Наташка…привет))) :flower:

----------


## Кудряшкина

> Рады видеть тебя у нас в теме!


А я всегда в теме:smile:Всех читаю, но не успеваю за вами писать, да и картинок у меня нет таких классных как у вас нет, угостить нечем:frown:

----------


## Анжелла

> что за песня? рассказывай


С Юрой я пела...Пока не меркнет свет, пока горит свеча...

----------


## _Лесюня_

> я спать 
> всем доброй ночи


Ой ,прозевала......
Леночкин)))Медведик)))
СПОКОЙНОЙ,Творец ты наш!!!!))))))
[IMG]http://*********ru/510315m.jpg[/IMG]


пусть снятся хорошие сны!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/465256m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Кудряшкина

Сильва, я имела в виду фото со 105 стр, 1566 пост, это сцена нашей школы, если это фотка из интернета, тогда прикольно!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Нормально! Кому - кризис, кому - Кисловодск!.


Не понял, это фото из Кисловодска??? А у меня санаторий "Долина нарзанов"!!


> Песню вместе с тобой спела, даже минусок поставила


:smile::smile::smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Ой ,прозевала......
> Леночкин)))Медведик)))
> СПОКОЙНОЙ,Творец ты наш!!!!))))))


Примазываюсь!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> ООО, поздравляю!!! Видимо ,это перед Дачным «забегом»…Здорово как. Моя классный руководитель отдыхала там – это прекрасное место! Ей Очень понравилось….Да ,есть над чем по Фотоработать)))
> Желаю отличного отдыха, Юра)


Олеся спасибо!!!

----------


## Volodя

> Сообщение от Сильва
> 
> Нормально! Кому - кризис, кому - Кисловодск!.
> 
> 
> Не понял, это фото из Кисловодска??? А у меня санаторий "Долина нарзанов"!!


Работа тамады она ведь трудная, надо же отдыхать...или как ?:wink:

----------


## Анжелла

Юра, а что мы не увидемся на время отпуска?

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Юра, а что мы не увидемся на время отпуска?


Анжелла, беру с собой ноутбук, фото - видео, если инет будет, то КОНЕЧШШШНА!!!
Как же без Вас всех. Или придется в Кисловодске в санатории тамадить и развлекать народ на дискотеках, музона на ноуте МНОГАААА и минусов ТОЖА!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Не понял, это фото из Кисловодска??? А у меня санаторий "Долина нарзанов"!!


да ,Юра ,отдохнешь ты на славу:
[IMG]http://*********ru/508266m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/515434m.jpg[/IMG]

местная достопримечательность ,воспетая Лермонтовым...Эоловая Арфа...
[IMG]http://*********ru/503146m.jpg[/IMG]

приэльбрусье.водопад Адыр-су
[IMG]http://*********ru/504170m.jpg[/IMG]

а самое терзающее мою душу-это Приэльбрусье, Чегет, Домбай.... :Tu: 
так ,фотоотчет - я должна ВИдеть!!!

----------


## Сильва

> А у меня санаторий "Долина нарзанов"!!


 Но это, наверное, летом... А это - уже сейчас

----------


## Анжелла

> КОНЕЧШШШНА!!!


УФ! Хорошо! А то я испугалась...
Я вот сама переживаю... Скоро я уеду жить на дачу почти на 4 месяца... как я смогу жить без форума? НЕзнаю, прямо, но я несмогу в городе остаться, я жду этих времен всею зиму. Я как то не понимаю, как можно инет через телефон, но разберусь надеюсь в этом.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> а самое терзающее мою душу-это Приэльбрусье, Чегет, Домбай....
> так ,фотоотчет - я должна ВИдеть!!!


Буду вести прямой репортаж, постараюсь прочирикать все!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/475498.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Скоро я уеду жить на дачу почти на 4 месяца... как я смогу жить без форума


Надо Билайн флэшмодем брать, правда скорость ужжжжас!!!

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте. мои дорогие! Сегодня наконец появилась надежда на то, что я буду задействована как ведущая. Была в корпорации по организации праздников. А теперь объясните мне пожалуйста. чем корпорация отличается от простой фирмы? Находится эта самая контора в обычной многоэтажке. обычный подъезд. квартира - направо. Диванчик и столик и комп., вот и усё. Взяли моё так называемое ( с большой натяжкой) портфолио. Откуда оно у меня может быть коли я работала при одном кафе  и не думала о  свободном полёте? Но когда решилась то, собрала всё что можно собрать. Спасибо Ольвии _ Оленьке, которая помогла, сделала из  лягушки - царевну.:smile: И Ирине - за подмогу :flower:   Бездействие расхолаживает. И вот при малейшей надежде - захотелось жить. И творить. 
 Вот такой мой маленький позитиффчик на сегодняшний день. Приветствую тех, кто меня не забыл, салют новым знакомым! Жизнь продолжается... Скоро весна! И это чувствуется!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/469354.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

> Надо Билайн флэшмодем брать, правда скорость ужжжжас!!!


А зачем тогда мне его брать? Если скорости нет?

----------


## _Лесюня_

у меня ,кстати ,муж ездил на Эльбрус...
 куча фото, кружки/майки и ЭМОЦИИ!!!

ммм... фото на диске ,найду-покажу))

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Жизнь продолжается... Скоро весна! И это чувствуется!!!


Эт точно!!!



> А зачем тогда мне его брать? Если скорости нет?


Лучше плохо, чем совсем нечего!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*jpligunova*,Спасибо, дорогая, за такой обалденный труд и нужную информацию. Сначала Леночка нас просвещала, теперь ты. Девочки, а ведь правда очень много полезного. Не поверите, распечатала и читаю, как книгу. Даже выделяю понравившиеся моменты. А про правила, или как их назвать не знаю, вообще сделала рамку и повешу на стенку. Очень задели слова про друзей, покажите друзьям, как они важны для тебя!!!! Спасибо. Очень тронуло. СПАСИБО




> Светланка, Дюймовочка!!!!!! АААУУУУУУУ! У меня сегодня звонили клиенты из Свадебного буклета! Твои труды заработали!
> Вот тебе от меня цветочки!


Это про Что? И я хочу, на всякий случай. Нравиться больно мне слово ЗАРАБОТАЛ. Можно и мне такое?

*Kryakva,* привет новичкам. Очень рады видеть и слышать тебя. Просто сразу вспоминаю своё 1 месяц еа форуме. Так хотелось, чтоб поддержали и .........поддержали. Спасибо Сильве, Анжеле, свингину(извините, что по русски), Калинчику, Жасмин....Просто за уши тянули. Kryakva, если есть вопросы и я буду компетентна на них ответить, с удовольствием помогу. А так, у нас очень доброжелательный и позитивный тут народ. Осваивайся.

*Юрочка*, как же мы тяперича без твоих лёгких завтраков, ужинов и песен? Давай хоть перед отдыхом все вместе споём что ли? Может, как здорово, что все мы здесь? Спасибо Лене нашей.

*Лесюня,* привет дорогая. Ты такая искромётная всегда. как зажигалочка. Спасибо.
*Анжелка,* ты умница. Поздравляю с таким важным дебютом. Кстати, девочка моя, почитай посты выше от *jpligunova*,. Очень нужная вещь. Распечатай и вдумайся. Пригодится в минуты зимнего вечера. Небольшой аутотренинг. Попробуй.


Кстати, друзья мои, поясните такую вещь. Если в отзывах не горит зелёный огонёк, это значит кто то поставил неодобряю? Я в этом плохо пока секу!
Мне, если честно, совсем не вапжно, какая репутация, зачем она. Главное, как я себя здесь чувствую и как ко  мне относятся именно на форуме. А эти весы, просто бред. Кто хочет, тот и ставит непонятно что. Может у человека плохое настроение? Так мы мигом!!!!! Всем позитива и добра.....
*jpligunova*,

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Бездействие расхолаживает. И вот при малейшей надежде - захотелось жить. И творить.
> Вот такой мой маленький позитиффчик на сегодняшний день. Приветствую тех, кто меня не забыл, салют новым знакомым! Жизнь продолжается... Скоро весна! И это чувствуется!!!


Очень рада за тебя, Ладушка. Это тебе, лови......

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Давай хоть перед отдыхом все вместе споём что ли? Может, как здорово, что все мы здесь? Спасибо Лене нашей.


Уже играю, как в новогоднюю ночь во дворе своего дома:

[IMG]http://*********ru/490861.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

> Здравствуйте. мои дорогие!


ОЙ, привет! Ладушка, мы будем за тебя держать кулачки!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Уже играю, как в новогоднюю ночь во дворе своего дома:


Ты проффи? Я на аккордеоне сама выучилась, тоже иногда по праздникам народ веселю. Хотя, блин, тяжёлый для меня этот инструмент. Лучше мой рояль, хотя на улицу не всегда вынесешь.

----------


## Курица

> Сегодня наконец появилась надежда на то, что я буду задействована как ведущая.


ЛАДУШКА!!!
Я знала, что так будет- помнишь, что я тебе, _Лидия_, прина шем последнем "разговоре" в чате, обещала?В воскресенье я была в монастыре... :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/502124m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Ксюха! Привет! Дюймовочка мне помогла с рекламой в Свадебный буклет, который дают каждому в руки и сегодня позвонила девушка и сказала, что она там увидела рекламу, вот и получается, что не зря труды прошли. Если заказы с него будет, то постоянно давать туда буду. Дороговато правда, но...

----------


## Ладушка

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Видно, как дети загадывают желания. И мне захотелось загадать.
Дедушка Мороз, сделай так, чтобы у меня появилось много денежных заказов. Так много, чтобы не хватило ежедневника. ... И чтобы  смогла осуществить своё заветное желание - появиться  на берегу Песчаного. И попробовать лагман Ильича!

----------


## Анжелла

> Я знала, что так будет- помнишь, что я тебе, Лидия, прина шем последнем "разговоре" в чате, обещала?В воскресенье я была в монастыре...


Татьяна, привет! :flower:  А я думаю, что это так на душе хорошо стало. Это ты наш золотой за нас помолилась. Спасибо. :Oj:

----------


## Ладушка

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
*Анжелла*,
*Курица*,
Как же здорово прийти в вашу теплую компанию! Посмотрела,  в разделе аж 114 человек. ни фига се!!! :Vah: 
Танюш, я каждый день тебя вспоминаю. И знаю, что у меня есть друзья!  :flower:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Лесюня, привет дорогая. Ты такая искромётная всегда. как зажигалочка. Спасибо.


спасибо, Ксюнь)стараюсь)
если тебе нужна по мотивации инфа какая-нить-обращайся!

----------


## Анжелла

> Дедушка Мороз, сделай так, чтобы у меня появилось много денежных заказов. Так много, чтобы не хватило ежедневника. ... И чтобы смогла осуществить своё заветное желание - появиться на берегу Песчаного. И попробовать лагман Ильича!


Ладушка, а что ты раньше не поделилась письмом к деду Морозу, я тоже хочу лагман Ильича, даже ему бы помогла... на дай-подай...Он у нас давно ксати давно не был... :Tu:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Дедушка Мороз, сделай так, чтобы у меня появилось много денежных заказов. Так много, чтобы не хватило ежедневника. ... И чтобы смогла осуществить своё заветное желание - появиться на берегу Песчаного. И попробовать лагман Ильича!





> Дедушка Мороз, сделай так, чтобы у меня появилось много денежных заказов. Так много, чтобы не хватило ежедневника. ... И чтобы смогла осуществить своё заветное желание - появиться на берегу Песчаного. И попробовать лагман Ильича!


Я не дедушка, но от чистого сердца желаю тебе, Ладушка встретиться в Крыму, а это значит заказов тебе денежных, клиентов позитивных и друзей добрых.
*Курочка, Танюшка*, спасибо. Твои молитвы доходят до создателя. и здесь на форуме мы это чувствуем!!!!! Он откликается и не бросает нас, своих овец....

----------


## Ладушка

> Ладушка, а что ты раньше не поделилась письмом к деду Морозу,


А раньше я сама с ним Снегурила, не до того было. К 1 марта, в самый раз. Надо сделать этот день Новым годом для ведущих. Чтобы как новый сезон - открытие  и всё такое... С 28 на 1 -ое. Прикольно.:smile:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Мне, если честно, совсем не вапжно, какая репутация, зачем она. Главное, как я себя здесь чувствую и как ко мне относятся именно на форуме. А эти весы, просто бред. Кто хочет, тот и ставит непонятно что. Может у человека плохое настроение? Так мы мигом!!!!! Всем позитива и добра.....


Ксюш ,права ты, и какая разница с кнопками, приятно, когда люди положительно настроены и к тебе отношение хорошее...
про кнопку не скажу,я сама недавно поняла чот такое отзывы. когда поняла-залезла ,а там люди пишут. СПАСИБО ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ-я отвечаю, правда ,подписываться вот на днях стала :Oj: ...когда не неодобрям на мое эссе увидела...удивило, правда...даже н езнаю чем и КОМУ не угодила))-если кого-то поблагодарить забыла. Так..это... Извиняюсь, будем память развивать....

опять СПАСИБО ВАМ, народ!!!у меня 1-410, а спать с вами не хотса...:smile:

----------


## Ладушка

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Ксюш, столько раз процитированное послание - обязательно дойдёт!!! Как пить дать!  :Ok: :biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Уже играю, как в новогоднюю ночь во дворе своего дома:


БЛИН!!! НСТОЯЩИЙ ДЕД МОРОЗ!!!
Вот это ДА.... никогда такого сходства не видела....
 в песенке про лето помните:....погодите, фото найду...

----------


## jpligunova

Ксения Высоцкая, Спасибо за добрый отзыв, и с котенком ты угадала,очень
люблю котов!Умные,можно сказать,инопланетные существа.
Лесюня!Спасибо за добрый отзыв!!! :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Курица

> за нас помолилась.


...да, вот ЗДЕСЬ. У нас- как в сказке...Обязательно нажмите на изображение.
[IMG]http://*********ru/474476m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

> Надо сделать этот день Новым годом для ведущих. Чтобы как новый сезон - открытие и всё такое... С 28 на 1 -ое. Прикольно.


А что? Представляю что обо мне подруги подумают, если я им скажу, что пошла Новый год отмечать на Форум.:biggrin: Скажут, что у меня вообще крышу снесло.

----------


## _Лесюня_

[IMG]http://*********ru/461164m.jpg[/IMG]
сам мульт Вот тут:
http://mults.spb.ru/mults/?id=82

правда похож?:smile:

----------


## jpligunova

[IMG]http://*********ru/518511m.jpg[/IMG]Вот вам еще подарик!!!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Татьяна, привет! А я думаю, что это так на душе хорошо стало. Это ты наш золотой за нас помолилась. Спасибо.


присоединяюсь...Спасибо отключилось...но, Я благодарна, Спасибо ТАНЮША...
и у вас правда.. .прямо Сказочно... красотень какая... Я в восторге :flower: 

*Ладушка*
Конечно Дед тебе поможет ,да и наши кулачки. Они ведь помогли многим в этой темке:wink:




> люблю котов!Умные,можно сказать,инопланетные существа.
> Лесюня!Спасибо за добрый отзыв!!!


Пжалуйста))) А котов я тоже люблю.. .Еще Пуделей сильно!!! Хочу Среднего, персикогово мальчика. ОЧЕНЬ!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Еще Пуделей сильно!!! Хочу Среднего, персикогово мальчика. ОЧЕНЬ!!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/475503m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## _Лесюня_

Лада!! не пойму ,ты в сети ,или нет? у тебя кружочек не говорит заланым, а сообщения от тебя идут.... это как

А вот Вам... От меня... и уже - СЕГОДНЯ) 25ФЕВРАЛЯ...

[IMG]http://*********ru/470383m.jpg[/IMG]

Пусть вот таким цветочным и будет этот ДЕНЬ:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Курица*,
 душу травишь ,значицо... так?....
у нса был такой -Джинджер звали ,заболел и умер
горевали года 2. Умный был ,и, будто дрессировал его кто!! экий смышленый....
потом я сильно захотела... да и мама ,смирилась и тоже уж года 2 хочет.
Ей-то купим ,а вот с нами послежнее... нам поначалу квартирой обзавестись не мешало бы...от так и живем...

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
Юляшка222
Спокойной ночи :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/482670m.jpg[/IMG]

Хороших снов!!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Всем спокойной ночи, милые славные добрые форумчане!!!!*



*МИРА, ДОБРА, СЧАСТЬЯ вашим деткам, здоровых родителей . Им тоже спокойной ночи!!!*



Не удивляйтесь. На аватарке точно Я!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> .Спасибо отключилось.


Лесюня,* спасибо* оказывается имеет лимит.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
*Медведик*, знаю скоро проснёшься уже. Доброе утречко и удачного дня. Спасибо за тему, Леночка!!!!


Девочки и мальчики, всем славного утречка. Пусть оно начинается, как у аристократов....С глоточка шампанского....



Ароматных цветов.............



И конечно милых улыбок.....



*Всех с добрым утром!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 т                                  

А я, цитируя не безызвестного вам Юрия из Ярославля, на горшок и спать............

----------


## Колесо

Девочки и мальчики! Забежала на несколько минут, времени совсем нет...Но оооооооооооочень соскучилась, так хочется поболтать! Сегодня делала презентацию  для своих молодых,а завтра еще куча проблем...так что до скорой встречи ,мои хорошие. Не забывайте меня!ДА, еще,свадьба будет проходить в старинном здании 19 века,в каминном зале...думаю это использовать для зажжения семейного очага...пока только мысли.Живьем не видела,только  фотки. Целую всех!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Девочки и мальчики! Забежала на несколько минут, времени совсем нет...Но оооооооооооочень соскучилась, так хочется поболтать! Сегодня делала презентацию для своих молодых,а завтра еще куча проблем...так что до скорой встречи ,мои хорошие. Не забывайте меня!ДА, еще,свадьба будет проходить в старинном здании 19 века,в каминном зале...думаю это использовать для зажжения семейного очага...пока только мысли.Живьем не видела,только фотки. Целую всех!!!


Танюшка, соооооооооооооооскучилась безумно. Иногда заглядывай к нам. Будем ждать. А ты в замке должна выглядеть просто королевой. Удачной свадьбы, дружочек!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Девочки и мальчики! Забежала на несколько минут, времени совсем нет...Но оооооооооооочень соскучилась,


Танюшка,Ура! Ты вернулась, хоть не надолго. ЗДорово! А ты не забудешь нам все фоткать и отчет показать! Ой, в замке свадьба, очуметь! Я с тобой там буду мысленно. :Ok:   Когда свадьба? И что за презентацию ты делала?

----------


## Колесо

> Танюшка, соооооооооооооооскучилась безумно. Иногда заглядывай к нам. Будем ждать. А ты в замке должна выглядеть просто королевой. Удачной свадьбы, дружочек!!!


Ксюша, спасибо!!!Спокойной ночи!ЗАглянула на 5 минут и никак не могу оторваться...читаю,читаю,как будто воду родниковую пью!!!Всех люблю!!!Это вам мои дорогие :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Танюшка,Ура! Ты вернулась, хоть не надолго. ЗДорово! А ты не забудешь нам все фоткать и отчет показать! Ой, в замке свадьба, очуметь! Я с тобой там буду мысленно. Когда свадьба? И что за презентацию ты делала?
> __________________


Анжелла,привет!!! Постараюсь все фоткать,даже дочку возьму с собой! О презентации похже расскажу, а если получиться то и покажу! Все,убегаю...

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Девочки и мальчики! Забежала на несколько минут, времени совсем нет...Но оооооооооооочень соскучилась, так хочется поболтать! Сегодня делала презентацию для своих молодых,а завтра еще куча проблем...так что до скорой встречи ,мои хорошие. Не забывайте меня!ДА, еще,свадьба будет проходить в старинном здании 19 века,в каминном зале...думаю это использовать для зажжения семейного очага...пока только мысли.Живьем не видела,только фотки. Целую всех!!!
> __________________


Ой...я так обожаю Замки!!!!
Колесико ,жду отчета...я по очагу как раз сейчас материал перелопачиваю))
Удачи, дорогая!!! Очень рада за тебя!

[IMG]http://*********ru/522592m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/523616m.jpg[/IMG]

А какой красивый Баварский Замок:
[IMG]http://*********ru/520544m.jpg[/IMG]

вот замок с привидениями:
[IMG]http://*********ru/511328m.jpg[/IMG]

А вот знаменитый замок Шамбор ,в окрестностях Парижа...который славится призраком...
[IMG]http://*********ru/508256m.jpg[/IMG]
Замок Шамбор славится призраком графа Тибальда, некогда жившего здесь. Говорят, что в ненастную погоду в Шамборском лесу можно увидеть призрак графа, скачущего на лошади. Конечно, замок известен не только привидением, но и своими уникальными винтовыми лестницами, спроектированными Леонардо да Винчи. 
Это была небольшая экскурсия по Замкам старинным, загадосным и Прекрасным произведениям искусства...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
До связи, девчата... и мой любимый форум. У меня, к сожалению. пол четвертого утра... и нужно спать. Завтрак из блинов обещан мужу...
спасибо
Колесико ,Анжелла ,Ксюша, Татьяна и все-все - спасибо за общение и позитивный настрой на Сон!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/500064m.jpg[/IMG]

во ттак я уже и сплю......

И вам, советую - 
[IMG]http://*********ru/506208m.jpg[/IMG]
давайте, прижмемся друг к дружке во сне... и сон будет ТАкой же позитивный...
СПОКОЙНОЙ, ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ!!!!дорогой Сайт и форумчане!!!

----------


## julia2222

Ой, девочки, вот собиралась пораньше спать лечь, но разве ж можно уйти, когда здесь на форуме только жизнь начинается. И вот что нашла:
Друзьям-полуночникам
На землю спускается вечера тайна
И ждут меня в нете друзья:
Умны, обаятельны, необычайны-
Такие же «совы», как я.

Присев к монитору, вздохнув облегченно,
Забыв о домашних делах,
Я буду болтать с ними непринужденно
О самых обычных вещах.

Для милого трепа вечерней порою
Я выкрою часик у снов.
Кого-то утешу, чуть-чуть успокою
И пару скажу теплых слов.

…Давно уж за полночь. Слипаются глазки
И месяц в окошко глядит.
Одна за другой закрываются аськи
И кулер натужно гудит.

А завтра закружат заботы другие,
Работа с восьми до пяти.
…Желаю вам счастья, мои дорогие,
неспящие ночью в сети :flower:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Ой, дорогие мои. ..вернулась чтобы фото поместить ,которое нашла.. .А тут так я вовремя....
Спасибо ,огромное *optimistka17*, за помощь!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*julia2222*,
 видимо мысли сходятся... тоже ж спать ушла ,ан нет:biggrin:
*Анжелла*, ты молодец, все блюдешь!!!

ну и Курочка, за заботу твою))))

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
а)) фото ,о котором речь:

Это Вам вдруг завтрак я все же просплю....


[IMG]http://*********ru/465248m.jpg[/IMG]

ХОРОШЕГО и ВКУСНОГО ВАМ ЗАВТРАКА,.. А ГЛАВНОЕ-ДОБРОГО ,чотбы настроение на весь день задалось :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
кнопки заработали! супер!!! Спасибо всем!до Завтра...

----------


## Медведик

> собираю чемоданы на отдых в Кисловодск


Классссссс! Очень рада за тебя Юра))))

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Очень часто неуверенность мешает нам в достижении самых разнообразных целей.


  :Aga: 




> Очень хорошей идеей станет вступление в ораторский клуб.


 :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 18 минут*



> А теперь объясните мне пожалуйста. чем корпорация отличается от простой фирмы?


Названием :biggrin:
Корпорация, лаборотория,академия, мастерская, фирма....енто всё одно - АГЕНТСТВО (я так думаю)

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*



> не горит зелёный огонёк


Если зелёный - то это отзыв положительный
Если серый - то же ...но от новичка у которого нет ВЕСА РЕПУТАЦИИ (под аватаркой глянуть можно)
Если красный - то отрицательный отзыв,  меня уже парочка ;) (чаще анонимный)

*Добавлено через 29 минут*



> вот ЗДЕСЬ. У нас- как в сказке..


ПОТРЯСАЮЩАЯ КРАСОТА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*



> Доброе утречко и удачного дня.


Спасибо Ксюш - утро и впраду ДОБРОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Перечитываю все-все ваши посты...все странички))))))))

*Добавлено через 36 минут*



> Не забывайте меня!


 Не дождёшься!!!!!!!:tongue:




> свадьба будет проходить в старинном здании 19 века,в каминном зале...


Класс!!!! Ух ты!!!!!! Можно ж привнести изююююму))) Например добрых приведений на кражу невесты ;)) Или рыцарский турнир холостяков. Интереееесно  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 45 минут*
Доброе утро!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
зарядку сделала [img]http://s10.******info/83b13cb1ea32802e0a416e12623e14a0.gif[/img]
кофейком заправилась [img]http://s16.******info/a8a2cd77553ad5a10404b7a3ddd810a8.gif[/img]
прочитав ваши сообщения порадовалась [img]http://s12.******info/55c8b203c567ef479a7be8bf8b8b7f10.gif[/img]
И пошла вперёд - навстречу новому счастливому дню! [img]http://s14.******info/8754cff93a2a1b7b44eb96752e8fbd74.gif[/img]

----------


## Сильва

Всем - доброе утро!!!

----------


## Марисоль

Привет- привет , мои друзья!
Без позитива нам нельзя!
И территория добра 
Мне очень нравится с утра!!!
 :Aleksey 01:     с новым днем!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Всем привет! на форум почти ничего не могу  ни читать не писать. ротавирус замучил.похудела на 3 кг. радость вчера звонили насчет свадьбы на 1 августа, на след неделе встречаетмся.
 я почему то таких вот долгосрочных заказов не люблю за полгода.  заметила что когда свадьба возникает внезапно и все делается на каком то порыве то и свадьба лучше проходит и как ни странно даже контакт иногда с молодыми лучше. но как говорится хватит старая ворчать. очень рада этому звонку хотя точно и не знаю  сойдемся ли.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Всем привет!
Вчера слетел инет!
Весь день в печали я
Была без вас, друзья!!! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/518502m.gif[/IMG]






> ротавирус замучил.


Катюша! С этой гадостью столкнулась, когда работала няней у новых русских. Саму Бог миловал, но болели хозяева. Бабушка у них из простых, она мне и домработнице наливала по 100гр к обеду и сама выпивала. Только так можно спастись, если кто-то в семье заболел!  Проверено на себе! Штука очень заразная, все там лежали штабелями, а кто чуть-чуть водочки, тому ничего. Но когда заболел, это, конечно, не поможет, увы. Выздоравливай! А мы за твоё здоровье!  :Pivo: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/521574.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

> на форум почти ничего не могу ни читать не писать. ротавирус замучил


Вот ёлки-палки, а я всерьёз решила, что это - компьютерный вирус... :Oj:  Катюш, выздоравливай!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Доброе утро, форум!*. Так здорово, что он наступил, этот прекрасный неизведанный день. Уже вижу родные лица и хочется петь от счастья. Что я и делаю...Присоединяйтесь, мои дорогие. Вместе весело шагать по..............................






> я почему то таких вот долгосрочных заказов не люблю за полгода. заметила что когда свадьба возникает внезапно и все делается на каком то порыве то и свадьба лучше проходит и как ни странно даже контакт иногда с молодыми лучше. но как говорится хватит старая ворчать. очень рада этому звонку хотя точно и не знаю сойдемся ли.


Конечно сойдётесь, Катюша. А вот я люблю, когда за несколько месяцев заказ. Во - первых понимаешь, что ты востребованн, во- вторых есть надежда на будущее, что не надо париться по поводу закажут-не закажут (хотя, тьфу тьфу, пока минует меня такая участь. Дай Бог, чтоб подольше). А в -третьих всё таки есть время заморочиться на что-то грандиозно интересное.




> Всем - доброе утро!!!


Доброе утречко, Сильва.Хорошего положительного настроя на весь день.




> Привет- привет , мои друзья!
> Без позитива нам нельзя!
> И территория добра
> Мне очень нравится с утра!!!
> с новым днем!!!


Раз Марина нас поздравляет, предлагаю сегодня отметить праздник "Здравствуй новый день". Вы не против? Тогда начинаем.
Украшаем нашу тему (комнату)....



Накрываем стол.......Только небольшое предупреждение.....

 *Катюша, речь не о тебе. Не волнуйся.*



Зовём гостей.....


Тамадов, думаю, звать не будем? Или вы как?
А теперь веселимся!


Не. Как хотите, а клоунов позовём. Пусть с нами веселятся и встречают новый радостный день....



*ДО вечера, мои славные. Нас ждут великие дела!!!!!*

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Вот ёлки-палки, а я всерьёз решила, что это - компьютерный вирус...


Я тоже. Катюша, нос пистолетом, хвостик по ветру. Мы с тобой!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

спасибо! :smile:в беседку забегаю и того реже у вас тут кофе. икра.вкусности. 
масленичная неделя а  блинчика ни одного не слопала. даже припасенная баночка икры лежит не тронутая.
Ксюш а ты напишешь отчет о мероприятии в том шикарном зале? и не понмю точно вроде Осночка в замке проводить будет шикарно. тоже интересно.

----------


## Медведик

> вчера звонили насчет свадьбы на 1 августа


урррраааааа! поздравляю)))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> .Присоединяйтесь, мои дорогие. Вместе весело шагать по.................


прооооосТТоооооорам!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> урррраааааа! поздравляю)))
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> прооооосТТоооооорам!!!!


и конечно припевать лучше хоооором:smile:

----------


## Сильва

Спой-ка с нами перепёлка, перепёлочка 
Раз - иголка, два - иголка, будет ёлочка!

----------


## Katjatja

[IMG]http://*********ru/521597.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

раз словечко..два словечко - будет пе-сен-ка

----------


## Katjatja

:biggrin::biggrin:  дофорумились

 и тебя вылечат...  и тебя... и меня:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Медведик

Ба-ла-лайку в руки вооооозьму...

----------


## Сильва

Нам счастливую тропинку выбрать надобно.
Раз-дождинка, два - дождинка, будет радуга!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Девчата! Транспорт ждёт!

----------


## Katjatja

> Нам счастливую тропинку выбрать надобно.[IMG]
> Девчата! Транспорт ждёт! [IMG][/IMG]


вот как все вместе соберемся так и поедем:biggrin: больно много транспорта для троих.

----------


## Медведик

> Транспорт ждёт!


:biggrin: мы танцуем буги-вуги [img]http://s13.******info/ba545ad8a8d5cae61f3fbca6ea418b2e.gif[/img] [img]http://s13.******info/294c444512a519e1e90a4435f270b124.gif[/img] наворачиваем круги [img]http://s12.******info/016f1a0a0103b6743cf89ba9da58838d.gif[/img]

----------


## Katjatja

у кого то есть музыка на эту игру Буги -вуги? еслинет пойду попрощайничать в помогалку.

----------


## Медведик

*Katjatja*,
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=114671
может быть здесь?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Ладно, песнякА -это хорошо! И стишками тоже можно...
И снова экскурсия по форуму от Ксаны. Есть такая темка, "Депрессия" называется. Народ там рассуждает, что такое депрессия и как с ней бороться. Как-то один симпатичный молодой человек поделился в теме, что с работой "засада", а тут ещё киска сгрызла от телека пульт. Вообщем всё плохо. Все сразу бросились его подбадривать, не только в прозе, но и стихами...

[QUOTE=А ты простой российский безработный,
Ну, а в тайге друган - сибирский волк.
Вы на луну повойте беззаботно,
От песни этой верно будет толк[/QUOTE]

Я тоже внесла свою лепту в это благое дело...



> А если и не будет толк 
> Российский безработный
> Коль будет голоден, как волк,
> Он с удочкой уйдёт в тайгу
> Чтоб под луной варить уху...


На след день я написала большой стих для этого милого юноши. Думаю, можно и здесь поместить, в "Позитиве" ведь тоже друзья не оставят тебя в беде...:rolleyes:



Сижу в «Депрессии» с утра,
Печаль и грусть как с плеч гора.
Ушли тревога, смурь и страх.
Ещё вчера казалось: крах,
Я безработный, жизнь-тупик.
Но вспыхнул монитор и в миг
Преобразилось всё вокруг.
И форум точно лучший друг
Меня поддержит. Лев, Nikol,

И МОРО, что ни пост- прикол!
Очарованья томный взгляд...
С журналов мод красавиц ряд
Здесь разместился. Ольчик-класс!
И Витка выручит не раз.
Вот Ksana со своим стишком.

А то б пришлось идти пешком
В тайгу! Бутылки собирать.
Но в теме я, и вот опять 
Мне в утешенье монитор
И НИК друзей ласкает взор.

И пусть терзает пульт кошак!
Мне всё равно! Я знаю как
Теперь с уныньем совладать.
Скорей на форум! Всех свистать 
Наверх! Айда на депрессняк
В атаку!!! Гордый наш «Варяг»
Врагу не сдастся ни за что!

А расстоянья, это что!..
Так, ерунда. Коль мышь в руке.
И никчему идти к реке
Мне с удочкой на карасей.

Я счастлив! В мире 100 друзей!
А может даже миллион…
Да ну!..(Вот если б в евро он
Имелся…) Ладно. Говорят,
Здоровье будет, в банке вклад
Мы наживём. Ну а пока 

Горят огни на MSK 
И лучше чем зелёный свет
Лекарства от депрессий нет!   :Pivo:

----------


## julia2222

*Ksana tenlark*, :flower: 
Ксана! :Ok:  Ты - ТАЛАНТИЩЕ! :Aga:  Спасибо!  

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*Katjatja*, :flower: 
*Сильва*, :flower: 
*Медведик*, :flower: 
 Девочки! ЗдОрово поёте да ещё и с видеоклипом :Ok:  Так держать! :Aga:

----------


## Сильва

- Девушка,вы же давно ждёте принца на белом коне?
- Да.
- Ну вот, я пришёл.
- Круто! А где принц-то?

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> А где принц-то?


Так вот пришел, здрасьте всем!!! 
Доброго вечера и хорошего настроения всем!!!! Заглянул ненадолго, пакую чемоданы, настроение улетное, чего и всем желаю!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Привет! А вы, я вижу, от скуки не умрёте, и попели, и потанцевали, и анекдот рассказали... Всё успели. Вот и я освободилась, отработала и к вам! 
Еле сижу, еле дышу... Загоняли 8 деток, как Тузика, на детском ДР:

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*
[IMG]http://*********ru/480628.jpg[/IMG]
Похожа?

----------


## Курица

Девочки, сходите в ЮБИЛЕИ, я там одну прикольную вещицу выложила-может, кому-то приглянется и пригодится!:wink:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Так вот пришел, здрасьте всем!!!
> Доброго вечера и хорошего настроения всем!!!!


Привет Ярославль. принца ждали, только он почему то сматывается от нас, а? Ладно, конечно отдых нужен. Юра, прекрасно отдохнуть. Только смотри про нас, своих форумчанок не забудь. ОК?


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Девчата*, я и не ожидал утром, что так песню поддержите. У нас даже слышно было ваше трио. Спасибо, не оставили недопетую.
*Курочка*, бегуууууууууууууууууууууууууууууу

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Привет Ярославль. принца ждали, только он почему то сматывается от нас, а?


Ксюхааааааа!!! АААААА!ЁЁ!


> Только смотри про нас, своих форумчанок не забудь. ОК?


А то, как же без Вас всех!!!



> Еле сижу, еле дышу... Загоняли 8 деток, как Тузика, на детском ДР:


 Отдыхай, маленькие детки-маленькие бедки, а вот большие!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Какая красавица на аватарке!

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
  Хочу больших деток  и в белом!!! и побольше, и подольше! Свадеб нет совсем!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксения Высоцкая,
> Какая красавица на аватарке!


Осинка, за смущала совсем. 






> Ксюхааааааа!!! АААААА!ЁЁ!


Юрочка, что за песня? Давай подпою, только слов не узнаю.

----------


## Курица

> Хочу больших деток  и в белом!!! и побольше, и подольше! Свадеб нет совсем!


Таких можно???:biggrin:
http://s48.radikal.ru/i121/0809/e5/99e9fc066266.jpg

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Таких можно???
> http://s48.radikal.ru/i121/0809/e5/99e9fc066266.jpg


Не просто можно, а нужно.
И ещё вот таких.......................


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Друзья мои, немного повеселю вас и пойду писать отчёт. Ох, и не люблю я это дело. Мне кажется всё уже известно всем давно. Тем более пользовалась вашими наработками, но напишу обязательно сегодня.
А теперь моя любимая картинка. Называется, после праздников...........

----------


## Katjatja

> Так вот пришел, здрасьте всем!!! 
> Доброго вечера и хорошего настроения всем!!!! Заглянул ненадолго, пакую чемоданы, настроение улетное, чего и всем желаю!!!


Зеркальцем дорога, пусть в ней отразятся наши улыбчивые личики и разноцветные платочки которыми мы машем во след!  удачной поездки!:smile:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Курица*,
Тань, мне б таких, чтоб монетками расплачивались! Или бумажной денежкой!
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксеня, бегаешь, как собачка, а смущаешься как кошечка... Определяйся быстрее!   А, знаю: ты белогорячий собакокотёнок!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/486774.jpg[/IMG]
А это я - обезьянотузик!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> я почему то таких вот долгосрочных заказов не люблю за полгода. заметила что когда свадьба возникает внезапно и все делается на каком то порыве то и свадьба лучше проходит и как ни странно даже контакт иногда с молодыми лучше. но как говорится хватит старая ворчать. очень рада этому звонку хотя точно и не знаю сойдемся ли.


Катюнь... ну,во-первых - поздравляю. 
Во-вторых, я тоже н елюблю долгосрочно что-то задумывать, планировать и вообще....чем дальше, тем ,как говориться страшнее. То то не так, то вот это...
и сиди потом головешку ломай...
А вот внезапности приносят Кучу спонтанного позитива и откуда не возьмись идей. Вот чесс слово..../ну ,эт у меня так:biggrin:/

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> А, знаю: ты белогорячий собакокотёнок!!!


Точно, дорогая. Оно и есть.. Прикольно. Спасибки.
*Katjatja*,
 Катюня, весы не работают. Спасибо за добрые слова.

----------


## Katjatja

> Катюнь... ну,во-первых - поздравляю. 
> /


пока еще рано поздравлять, еще встреча впереди но меня обрадовал сам факт весеннего ледокола, может раскачаются. или не так. я их раскачаю:smile: все убежала спать! спокойной ночи!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> спокойной ночи!


Приятных снов. :Ok:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> На след день я написала большой стих


Ксаночка!!!
ты просто кладезь!!! давно пишешь? не пыталась издаватьс? или куда-то в СМИ писать?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Доброго вечера и хорошего настроения всем!!!! Заглянул ненадолго, пакую чемоданы, настроение улетное, чего и всем желаю!!!


Юра... я заразилась улетным настроением...тож хочу улететь куда-нить...вот думаю куда.....

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Доброго вечера и хорошего настроения всем!!!! Заглянул ненадолго, пакую чемоданы, настроение улетное, чего и всем желаю!!!


Юра... я заразилась улетным настроением...тож хочу улететь куда-нить...вот думаю куда.....

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Елена, Олеся, Ксюша, Катя, Татьяна всем приветы, интернет третий день вечерами барахлит, зашел через телефонную линию на 5 сек. Желаю спокойной ночи.
Завтра днем дома, возможно появлюсь на сайте. Всем спасибо и пока!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Да уж, хот-ца спаточки. Кто первый в эту люлю?
[IMG]http://*********ru/481417.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Ksana tenlark*
Лесюня, она печатается на форуме и не только в нашей теме. Я кстати её стихи на принтере распечатываю и в стопочку собираю. Ещё Курочкины. Будет своя библиотека авторских стихов. Здорово просто.

----------


## naatta

> Да уж, хот-ца спаточки. Кто первый в эту люлю?
> 
> __________________


Я, я, я-я-я!!! Так у тебя здесь уютно!!!! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Кто первый в эту люлю?


а я не могу. печатаю отчёт, только что то он не идёт.
Привет, Наташа. Что то долго не видели тебя. Как оно ничего? Что так редко балуешь нас своим посещением?

----------


## Колесо

Девочки, мои хорошие,ой, :Oj: пардон и мальчики,я опять наскоком.НУ не могу спать пойти,не сказав вам: Спокойной ночи и приятных снов! Сегодня весь вечер делала подводки к гостям и  ууууууууууууууурааааааа - еще один заказ!!!ДУмала март будет пуст (пост),ан нет, юбилей!
Целую всех,на следующей неделе буду свободна как ветер!!!

----------


## naatta

> Привет, Наташа. Что то долго не видели тебя. Как оно ничего? Что так редко балуешь нас своим посещением?


Да, Ксюшик, завертелась совсем, сама себя не помню!!!!:frown:
То выставки строительные были, потом добивалась своих документов увольнительных из фирмы, а она у меня в Челябинске...
Потом пытаюсь встать на биржу..., а там....!!!:rolleyes:
Народу - больше, чем людей!!! Приезжаю каждый день, но уезжаю ни с чем!!! Например, до конца работы 2 часа, а народу в очереди - человек сорок!!! А регистраторша одна и принимает в час 3 человека!!! Засада!!!
Заодно пытаюсь подрабатывать в кафе на праздниках за копейки!!!
Надеюсь, что у вас так же хорошо!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Курица

*В С Е М* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/492682m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Katjatja 
> спокойной ночи!
> 
> Приятных снов.





> пока еще рано поздравлять, еще встреча впереди но меня обрадовал сам факт весеннего ледокола, может раскачаются. или не так. я их раскачаю все убежала спать! спокойной ночи!



всем привет, и Хороших, Добрых Снов...
[IMG]http://*********ru/467083m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/471179m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/460939m.jpg[/IMG]

Спасибо огромное Ладушке и Никодиму за помешательстве на песнях...




> Елена, Олеся, Ксюша, Катя, Татьяна всем приветы, интернет третий день вечерами барахлит, зашел через телефонную линию на 5 сек. Желаю спокойной ночи.
> Завтра днем дома, возможно появлюсь на сайте. Всем спасибо и пока!!!


Пока Юра) спасиб за приветы))) отдохни хорошо)) и за нас всех)




> Лесюня, она печатается на форуме и не только в нашей теме. Я кстати её стихи на принтере распечатываю и в стопочку собираю. Ещё Курочкины. Будет своя библиотека авторских стихов. Здорово просто.


О, я работала в Издательстве – опубликуем ;-)

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Наталья!!!  не проподай на так долго!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ты нам НУЖНА!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/483466m.jpg[/IMG]

разгребайся давай с проблемами своими...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Надеюсь, что у вас так же хорошо!!!


Без тебя, конечно хуже, а стобой веселей. Да и без каждого из нас становиться как то тоскливо. Девочки, мальчики не пропадайте на долго. Мы очень без вас скучаем. ЧЕсное слово.



> О, я работала в Издательстве – опубликуем ;-)


А гонорар? Реши этот вопрос с авторами.



> Целую всех,на следующей неделе буду свободна как ветер!!!


Танюшка, ждёмсссссссссссссс. Быстрее к нам.


> Пока Юра) спасиб за приветы))) отдохни хорошо)) и за нас всех)


А лучше всего ещё и летом с нами со всеми. ВОТ

Милые мои. Почти три часа сидела за отчётом. Всё, больше не буду этим заниматься. Просто не умею. Там такой сумбур получился и ничего полезного смотрю. А так хотелось поделиться. Лучше в скайп стучите. Так проще. После Анжелиного фото отчёта, мне даже и неловко за свой. Правда, не напрашиваюсь на комплименты. Честное слово, не ловко. У меня много интересного, но в отчёте как-то это выпало. Мне легче рассказать, чем написать.

*всем спокойной ночи. Крепко целую, мои славные друзья!!!*

----------


## ovesil

ой, как у вас тут тепло и уютненько, я даже на клавиатуру как то мягче пальцами стала нажимать, вот что значит настрой и релаксация! Молодцы! Всем споки ноки!

----------


## Сильва

Девчата-ребята! Спокойной ночи!

----------


## цветок

Всем привет!Хотя вы уже давно спите!Пришла со второй смены и только почитав ваши успокоительные посты и посмотрев фото со всеми спящими -засыпаю сама!!! Спокой ночи всем,а вернее уже доброго утра:tongue:

----------


## _Лесюня_

*Ксения Высоцкая*,



> А лучше всего ещё и летом с нами со всеми. ВОТ


так мы уже звали всех летом к нам!!! И на Алтай и в гости)))




> ой, как у вас тут тепло и уютненько, я даже на клавиатуру как то мягче пальцами стала нажимать, вот что значит настрой и релаксация! Молодцы! Всем споки ноки!
> __________________


привет Оленька!!!!!
давай к нам) присоединяйся) у нас всем места хватит:wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/486540m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
!!!!!!!!!!ВСЕМ ДОБРОЕ ДОБРОЕ УТРО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/483468m.gif[/IMG]
Леночка ,Ксюша, Анжелла, Катюнька, Наташа, Оптимистка, Сильва, Дима, Инна, Колесико, Володя, Ксана, Таня-Осинка, Цветочек, Ильич, Олька, Курочка, Юра, Юля2222, Наталья, Шоумама ,Кудряшка), Гармония……/извините ,кого не вписала... байтов может и не хватить в голове:biggrin:/....Приятного Утра Вам!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/487564m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/477324m.jpg[/IMG]

  А вот и Блины Тешщины)))) ДАвай ,Налетай!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/478348m.jpg[/IMG]

А еще свежевыжатый Сок!

!!!!!!!!!ПРИЯТНОГО АППЕТИТА!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

А у кого низкое давление - тому кофе, как всегда!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/479372.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Пять утра - это ты *уже* проснулась или *ещё* не засыпаешь? :biggrin:
Всем утречка!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Всем доброе утро!

в беседке вынесла предложение. кто чего думает?

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго дня всем!!!
Решил выложить несколько фото с новогодней ночи, (Такой Новогодний Позитивный вариант), благо соседи недавно принесли, то что снимали в новогоднюю ночь. Для тех кто не в курсе событий (писал немного в теме Новый год) поясняю: Что последние три года устаиваю для жителей своего дома и соседних домов бесплатную Новогоднюю дискотеку. Где-то с часу ночи до трех-четырех часов. Собирается около 300-400 человек. Люди танцуют, пляшут, поют, да и сам в костюме Деда мороза добавляю позитива. Правда к концу ночи обычно бываю несколько уставшим (что-то все хотят выпить с Морозом), но в здравом уме.
Короче смотрите сами!!! Начинаю обычно с песен и плясок под гармошку.
А потом вытаскиваю колонки, свет, минидисковую деку и вперед!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/502913.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/500865.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/503937.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/491649.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/497793.jpg[/IMG]
Вот так у нас во дворе дома проходят новогодние ночи.

----------


## Медведик

*naatta*,
Натта привет)))) Ну куда ж ты испарилась????? Отлично что вновь материализовалась! 
что ты надумала о встрече? в личке кто-нибудь тебе написал о своём желании?

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Доброго дня всем - всё прочла...рада видеть  всех вас ... времени на ответ нет - ...так что набегами
[img]http://s16.******info/0a6145df24aee303ce7545205ea8c7b8.gif[/img]

----------


## julia2222

> Что последние три года устаиваю для жителей своего дома и соседних домов бесплатную Новогоднюю дискотеку.


Эх, нам бы в дом да такого СОСЕДА! :Aga: 
Спасибо, Юра! :Ok:  Получила море удовольствия от твоих фото! :br: 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Доброго дня всем - всё прочла...рада видеть всех вас ... времени на ответ нет - ...так что набегами


Добрый, Леночка  :flower: . А я смотрю вечером вчера у тебя лампочка горит, а уже поздно, у вас глубокая ночь была, ну думаю, уснула Ты за компом, наверное, а выключить забыла.:smile:
Там в отчётах *Ксюша* :flower:  наша отчиталась так классно :Ok: , а *Eva*  :flower:  с двух детских праздников фото-отчёты сделала, так что предлагаю сходить туда за позитивчиком :Aga:

----------


## Сильва

Ребята! Шью клоунов на субботу - массу удовольствия получаю (ну, и на работу иногда бегаю...) Представляете, сделала классный балкон, а жених отказался категорически петь серенаду....:frown: Будет лежать до более творческих женихов...
Хотела купить поролон для гитар и сердца. Посмотрела цену листа - я ещё не дозрела!... :eek: :Oj:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 А я всё хотела спросить, как у тебя было в этом году.
После таких классных фоток однозначно кто-нибудь приедет к тебе в гости на НГ!

----------


## Dium

За Вами не угнаться :smile: 2 дня пропустила, а как далеко Вы ускакали :biggrin:
Вот и я пытаюсь шить костюм клоуна, только себе :smile: Все никак не добью.
Хочу вот шаровары сшить козацкие. Подскажите, у кого есть, какие размеры этих шаровар??? Длина и ширина одной штанины??? заранее спасибки  :flower: 
А то я купила два отреза по 2.5 метра длиной  и 1.5 - ширина. Взять полностью отрез? или это многовато?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Сильва*,
Света, почем поролон и какая толщина и размер листа?
*Dium*,
Света, у меня на 1 шаровары ушло 2 длины, т.е. каждая штанина ширина 1,5 метра

[IMG]http://*********ru/502914.jpg[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********ru/499842.jpg[/IMG]  


[IMG]http://*********ru/511106.jpg[/IMG]

Так что как раз на пару. А у тебя какой цвет? У меня на мои цвета классная подводочка есть...

----------


## Анжелла

ВСем привет! На дворе масленичная неделя...И я угощаю моими любимыми блинами с творогом.

----------


## Синяев Максим

> последние три года устаиваю для жителей своего дома и соседних домов бесплатную Новогоднюю дискотеку


Всем привет!
Юра, вы просто молодец!!!! Супер!!!
Да и аппаратура у вас хорошая! Я хоть и не проффи, но кое-какие познания есть! В общем вашим соседям крупно повезло! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

...В нашем доме поселился замечательный сосед...

----------


## Анжелла

> ...В нашем доме поселился замечательный сосед...


Ой, а у нас появился новый ТамаДиджей Максим!

----------


## julia2222

*Синяев Максим*,
Рада знакомству! :br:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Всем привет!


Привет, привет Макс. Рады знакомству.


*Юра*, ты обалденный Дед Мороз. так весело у вас во дворе. Возьмёшь Снегуркой? Денег не надо. Позитива давай................



*julia2222*,
 Юля, ты очень тёплый и светлый человечек. Спасибо за всё....

*Сильва*, потом покажи обязательно, что получилось из шитогог.


> ВСем привет! На дворе масленичная неделя...И я угощаю моими любимыми блинами с творогом.


Анжела, а там красная икра? Ну нифига себе КРИЗИС....

Так, теперь иду  в фото отчёты и беседку. Говорят, там интересно.... Айда со мной?

----------


## Медведик

> вечером вчера у тебя лампочка горит


я юленька срочно детские праздники штудировала - нужно для школьников сценарии не затёртые в инете скомпоновать было: правила дорожного жвижения, театральные подмостки и командообразование (тимберлинг)...вот и до поздней ночи просматривала...а в позитив и заклянуть некогда было...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Там в отчётах Ксюша наша отчиталась так классно, а Eva  с двух детских праздников фото-отчёты сделала


 и Анжела тоже))))
смотрела ...читала - ДЕВчАТА МОЛОДЦЫ настоящие Волшебницы [img]http://s16.******info/836848dc773333cb1b2dec9b0a55538f.gif[/img]- спасибки поставила ..весы пока не даются

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Шью клоунов





> сделала классный балкон


светик покажи фоооооото

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> на 1 шаровары ушло 2 длины, т.е. каждая штанина ширина 1,5 метра


а ты их тоже шарами набиваешь? Вот не могу понять - для этого конкурса мне нужно кучу шаров надувать????? или гости сами их надувают а потом в штанишки кладут??? И сами завязывают (для этого навык нужен)

----------


## Анжелла

> Юра, ты обалденный Дед Мороз. так весело у вас во дворе. Возьмёшь Снегуркой? Денег не надо. Позитива давай................


А я могу посохом Деда Морза быть...:rolleyes: Похоже, что Новый год мы в Ярославле встречаем. :Ok: 

У кого кризис? Я вас умоляю. Все о нем говорят и у всех столы ломятся.
Всем пока! Я побежала блинчики печь. Детки меня на слове поймали.:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> угощаю моими любимыми блинами


ааааа...хочууууууу...а незяяяяяяяя

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*
*Синяев Максим*,
ой...Максимка с нами!!! Привет))))
И песню то начал - ЗАПЕВАЛА!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> ааааа...хочууууууу...а незяяяяяяяя


Когда нельзя, но очень хочется, то МОЖНО!!!!!

----------


## Медведик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
ой Ксюнь - стоит только расслабиться...потом сложно восстановится...нееееее

----------


## ovesil

ой, девочки иду сегодня по городу, увидела картину одну и думаю ну это точно надо в позитиве написать. Короче шлёпаю по улице, устала, как собака, думаю ну когда неделя эта шальная кончится? Смотрю на снегу  яркое, огромное пятно какое-то. Сначала не поняла, а потом, выяснилось что около магазина  стройматериалов грузчики уронили или из машины упала, ну не знай чё там было, факт, что на снегу *огромное* розовое пятно краски, как будто литров 10 вылили, так прикольно, сразу заулыбалась, настроение поднялось из-за какой то ерунды, и подростки мимо проходящие говорят "Сёдня здесь тусуются эмо" Я прямо оборжалась

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Всем большой ПРИВЕТ! Вот пришла с основной работы, музыкальная школа. "Артель-напрасный труд", конечно, но люблю я это дело! Работать с детьми так приятно! Пока не все ваши посты прочла, но обязательно это сделаю. Заранее всем СПАСИБО, потом "спасибки" поставлю. Тема получилась -супер! Правда! Приятно зайти, сразу настроение хорошее!




> давно пишешь? не пыталась издаватьс?


Олесь, я так, балуюсь. Начала пробовать свои силы в стихосложении только благодаря форуму (см. дату регистрации). Смотрю люди пишут, и я давай! Дурной пример заразителен. Вот мама моя всю жизнь пишет отлично.
Я и не только стишками баловаться начала, как пришла на форум. Прозой тоже грешу. Предлагаю побродить по форуму ещё...
Тема: "Помнишь, лабух. случай был?" Мне там понравилось, сейчас, правда, захирела темка-то... Истории там всякие из жизни лабухов кабацких представлены.
Я хоть и не "кабацкий", но попросилась в ту компанию. Не отказали, и историю предложили рассказать...
Я не "кабацкий" музыкант, я "штырочный"...
ШТЫРКА, другими словами-уличный музыкант,везде играть-в метро, в переходе, на улице...Конечно, это не единственное моё занятие, но штырку люблю, да и выручает здорово по деньгам. В теме разгорелся спор, стали вспоминать всяких убогих, которых видели на улицах. Но я им объяснила, что уличный музыкант уличному музыканту рознь, и чтоб хорошо заработать, надо играть как следует, народ-то не обманешь. А ещё места знать, где стоять. Есть у меня такое место, "свой" переход метро в Москве. Ходишь, как на работу. Вот уж почти 10 лет я там "свой человек".
Всё не просто, "правила игры" жёсткие, но мне нравиться находиться "на виду". Это дисциплинирует, не говоря уже о том, что, всегда можно покормиться. Люблю вечером играть, часов с 8ми, если получится, а то и позже. Однажды меня запечатлел проходящий мимо художник...

[IMG]http://*********ru/488582.jpg[/IMG]

Много забавных случаев было, за те 3 года, что зависала в переходе постоянно. Сейчас редко там бываю...Хорошее было время! Свобода, весело и интересно.
В теме  "Помнишь, лабух..." несколько рассказов напечатала. Вот один из них...
Из серии "Штырочные рассказы" (впервые в теме "Помнишь, лабух, случай был?")

*История одной трубы.*

_Историй-то много всяко-разно, ещё с муз. училища. Надо ВИДЕТЬ тех персонажей, чтобы действительно приколоться. По ходу вспомню…
Расскажу историю одной трубы…
Так вот… Есть у нас один приятель-трубач по имени Додик. Нет, по-настоящему его не так, конечно, зовут, но давно уже так кличут, не в обиду, он очень милый человек, хохмач и музыкант неплохой.
Ну Доди и Доди, он уж и сам привык. Он сейчас не пьёт, но когда «закладывал за воротник», постоянно с ним что-то приключалось…
Здесь следует пояснить: мой муж тоже трубач был, и очень талантливый. Работал во многих джазовых коллективах Москвы (он погиб 4,5 года назад). Они с Додиком большие друзья были.
…Так вот, жили все в Москве, хаты снимали. Додик и я на штырку ходили, ну а у Серёги (мужа) и без этого халтур хватало, хотя иногда и он не брезговал этим…
Додик как-то уже терял трубу по-пьянке, «Картуа», но об этом в след. раз как- нибудь.
Купил Доди себе «CONN»- новый, «в масле»-хвастался…Вышел со штырки, решил пива попить, 
поставил кейс и…нету инструмента!
Музыканты на штырке, на «Театральной» тогда весь день тусовались, это сейчас по вечерам в основном. Мы с Серёгой шли мимо, узнали про Додикову беду.
Серёга на Арбате с диксилендом играл, я стояла рядом. Вдруг подходят двое, предлагают трубу купить. Ребята говорят:»Вот трубач пусть посмотрит». Сергей взял, попробовал, что-то сказал им,
отдал инструмент, они ушли. Потом подходит ко мне, «Это его, (Додика), труба, его мундштук»-говорит. Что ж ты?...»Я на завтра договорился купить, не совсем уверен был сначала…» На этом месте встреча. Ну назад идём через переход, всем сказали, что так мол и так, видели трубу…
В эту ночь хозяин снимаемой нами комнаты постучался в нашу дверь. На пороге появилось нечто,
при ближайшем рассмотрении оказавшееся нашим Додиком (он напился с горя), всё повторял, 
бедняга: «Бу-бу-бу, где моя труба?» Ну, отмыли мы его («картина маслом»¬-щёчки кругленькие,
«помойничек» солидный, а ручки-ножки то-о-оненькие, да ещё буквой «x», ну как есть Додик)! Не волнуйся, говорим, завтра заберём твой CONN.
Назавтра позвонили одному знакомому, капитану милиции, он из Сибири в Москву учиться приехал, любитель музыки, тоже штырял на флейте, (правда играл так плохо, но с «ксивой» его никто не трогал, вообще нормальный пацан, добрый), он обещал помочь.
Ну пришли на Арбат к назначенному часу, у Серёги халтура была, он не смог, а Додик, я и капитан
спрятались за аптекой, был страшный ливень, караулили, но эти деятели не явились…
Труба всё-таки потом нашлась, объявилась на ФАКе (факультет военных дирижёров), кто-то там купил, капитан помог забрать.
Но её, (трубы), приключения на этом не закончились…
Вскоре приехал наш Доди в Пензу и продал эту злосчастную трубу одному пензенскому «куску»
(музыкант-сверхсрочник в армии). Не прошло и месяца, как пьяного в слюни «куска» всретили в парке хлиганы, избили и отобрали покупку. «Кусок» в трансе, во все газеты объявление дал, даже на телевидение, умолял: »Верните за вознаграждение!»,( Пенза-город маленький, продать инструмент незаметно нельзя). Так что вы думаете? Позвонили…Видать алкаши какие-то.
Ему-бы («куску») по тихой с ними встретиться, дал бы руб. 300, они были бы рады несказанно.
Так нет! Он вызвал участкового и тот в форме отправился на встречу. Алкаши бежать, и трубу прихватили. Наверное выбросили где от греха подальше…
С тех пор её никто не видел…Сгинула. Видно судьба у ней такая._

----------


## jpligunova

http://www.mysenses.ru/zonder-zoldad...ie-uluchshilos  Посмотрите клип по этой ссылке,и настроение точно улучшится.

----------


## Курица

*Депрессивная принцесса
Третий день под прессом стресса: 
Не желает пить эспрессо, 
Не глядит на круассан, 
Мусс не ест, теряет массу
И с тоской глядит на трассу –
Ждёт, когда же принц Инкассо
К ней примчится, сев в "Ниссан".
На виски себе принцесса, 
Ставит в день по два компресса. 
Рядом фрейлина Агнесса: 
"Не прочесть ли Вам эссе? 
Может быть, Торквато Тассо? 
Мемуары о Пикассо? 
Или что иного класса –
Мопассан, Руссо, Мюссе?" 
Ну а принц, забыв принцессу, 
Классом "люкс" летит в Одессу
И к любовному эксцессу
Он склоняет стюардесс –
И не мыслит о принцессе
И о свадебном процессе. 
Ведь лицом принцесса –
Несси, Что из озера Лох-Несс.*

----------


## цветок

> Вот не могу понять - для этого конкурса мне нужно кучу шаров надувать????? или гости сами их надувают а потом в штанишки кладут??? И сами завязывают (для этого навык нужен)


Лена!Гости их сами надувают и завязывают,никогда проблем нет.

Спасибки у меня не работают.Так охото было всем поставить за поднятое настроение.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> И я угощаю моими любимыми блинами с творогом.


Анжела,а у меня сегодня блины с вишней,вкуснятина...

Ура,спасибки заработали!!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Добрый вечер всем!!!
Лена-мишка, у меня с шароварами другой конкурс, КАЗАКИ. У нас приезжают гости часто из Ростова- донские казаки, с Краснодарского края - кубанские, свои, вот среди них и провожу. А так как свадьбы у нас малобюджетные, то я на шариках разорюсь!!!

НЕ-е-е-е-, нормально, Цветочек в Германию Спасибки забрала!  А ведь только что были!..

----------


## Марисоль

Подругиии!  Плесните срочно позитиваААА! Замучили со всех сторонннн!

Ну хоть каплюшечККУУУУУ! Что вам жалко что лииииИиИиИиИи :074:

----------


## Медведик

щааааааа будет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

макияж [img]http://s10.******info/7b8dad918f081b6929b762159a642a0f.gif[/img]

хорошее настроение [img]http://s15.******info/1e0f2b7e92fdaabdbe5f58dcfd7a1194.gif[/img]

весёленькая музычка [img]http://s14.******info/a929edef22045a85b68e71a8768ce646.gif[/img]

и страсссстный танец [img]http://s16.******info/e92e04a2fb073739245370329e958755.gif[/img]

пооооолная гаааармооония и позитив!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
я прооосто таюююююю - я засыпаююююююю [img]http://s16.******info/1cc86ac3253236a076de92d8a7133f7a.gif[/img]

Всем спокойной ночи! до встречи)

----------


## Лерченок

девочки-мальчики, а я сегодня у ребенка в музыкальной школе читала "плач Ярославны", у них там был поэтическо-музыкальный лекторий.
вот какая княгиня получилась из меня:
[IMG]http://*********ru/500893.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

Щя буду рекламировать...:biggrin: Сегодня в компьютерном магазине увидел нетбук... Тааакая цяця... Маааасенький ноутбук, для музыки то, что надо! Оперативы 1 гиг, Память 160 гигов... Хватит за весь зайцев.нет...:biggrin: Ну пусть он немного уступает параметрами ноутбукам этой ценовой категории, зато очень компактный, и можно всунуть в хороший внутренний карман куртки или в сумку. И стоит 500 долларов...

----------


## Медведик

> вот какая княгиня получилась из меня:


Очень эффектная...впечатляет  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Volodя*,
мой диджей на часовые мероприятия такой берёт (чтоб с бльшим не таскатся...только ещё к нему приладу какую то купил.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*цветок*,
Спасибки правда вернулись! А моя подводка классно пойдет только в Украине, наверное.
            Сидят 24 августа два кума за накрытым столом, праздник отмечают. (И гостей спрашиваю, знают ли они, что за праздник 24 августа). 
Правильно, День независимости Украины. Водочка у них есть, конечно...
Налили по первой:
- Ну що, куме, вип*ємо за незалежність?
- Давай!!!
Выпили. Водка еще, ест-но, есть.
Налили по второй:
-Ну що, куме, за самостійність?
- Та давай за самостійність!
Выпили. Водка еще есть.
- А давай, куме, вип*ємо за китайських геїв!!!
-???
- Та вони ж як і ми, жовто-блакитні! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/489629.gif[/IMG]

      Китайцев у нас на свадьбе, по-моему, нет, геев тоже, зато есть  *і жовті, і блакитні шаровари*

----------


## Курица

> Подругиии!  Плесните срочно позитиваААА! Замучили со всех сторонннн!


Маринка, вот тебе три позитиФФФчика!
[IMG]http://*********ru/477341m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Volodя*,
 Вовчик, а какие колоночки к нему можно?

----------


## Volodя

> Вовчик, а какие колоночки к нему можно?


Вы хотите, чтоб меня забанили за рекламу ?:biggrin:
Колонки можно любые, какие тольо придут на ум и по карману...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Люди, АУ-у-у-у-у!
По-моему, Вовчик, мы с тобой вдвоем остались. Все ушли в геологи, что ли???

----------


## Ильич

> - Та вони ж як і ми, жовто-блакитні!


Шо означают цвета украинського флага?
Зверху сыне, снизу жовте?
Та обос@ались до самого неба.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Мариночка, лови позитив, моя золотая и всем друзьям привет!!!!!!!!*
*Улыбнёмся все вместе!!!!!!!*

 

надеюсь хоть немного поднялось настроение? А теперь бай. Всем спокойной ночи, мои славные и добрые друзья!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ильич*,
Кстати, теперь уже по Закону не жовто-блакитний, а *синьо-жовтий*...
Прям по Крылову: А вы, друзья, как ни садитесь....

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

А ещё, дорогие мои, желаю вам романтических поцелуев и жаркой любви.....



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*


*Добавлено через 7 минут*


*Добавлено через 7 минут*


*Добавлено через 8 минут*


*Добавлено через 12 минут*

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*И самый позитивный на сон грядущий ЛОЗУНГ!!!*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюш, а чё, уже в люлю?
Время вроде детское!...
Мне особенно понравилась Старинная русская забава на свадьбе!!!

----------


## jpligunova

Классная Ярославна!

----------


## цветок

> А моя подводка классно пойдет только в Украине, наверное.


Спасибо Танюш!Натолкнула на мысль,я тоже подбиру анегдот!

----------


## Анжелла

Ребята! Днем выставляла вам инетовский вариант блинов. Но на ужин вам всем испекла своих. Угощайтесь...

----------


## julia2222

> Подругиии! Плесните срочно позитиваААА! Замучили со всех сторонннн!


Маришка  :flower: , может анекдот тебя развеселит:

Одна девушка приходит в отдел ГИБДД сдавать на права
её спрашивают:"расскажите как работает двигатель?"
-а можно своими словами?
-да конечно
-ДДДДРРРРРР:smile:

Всем, спокойной ночи :Aga:

----------


## Кудряшкина

ржунемагу

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ой, какие блинчики! А я завтра печь буду. А с понедельника пост, все надо худеть

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> ааааа...хочууууууу...а незяяяяяяяя


на Масленицу святое дело блинов поесть, раз в год-то можно позволить:smile:

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*



> последние три года устаиваю для жителей своего дома и соседних домов бесплатную Новогоднюю дискотеку.


Юрий, прямо хочется спеть - в нашем доме поселился замечательный сосед...:smile:

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утроооооооооооооооо!!!!! 

водные процедуры [img]http://s14.******info/7d61ca6e47f787f7f73c016f8735c25c.gif[/img]

одеваемся [img]http://s15.******info/9349b6a0d18970981686859cb4a27044.gif[/img]

и вперёд ... навстречу новому дню [img]http://s15.******info/286b0d5f5e758e93263a7ba4ed4a926a.gif[/img]

вместе мы сила!!!! [img]http://s13.******info/a966db77291c385b7e466c351a3585a0.gif[/img]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро, Леночка!   Завтрак?
[IMG]http://*********ru/520343.gif[/IMG]       [IMG]http://*********ru/510103.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Ну вот с утра пораньше сразу кушать...:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> Завтрак?


СПАСИБО!!!! ууууу я ещё не кушала - надо сегодня пирогов напечь.. сын попросил))

*Добавлено через 21 секунду*
*Анжелла*,
привет  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Анжела, присоединяйся!
Действительно, скоро только болтать и хавать будем, творческую работу побоку.

----------


## Анжелла

> привет


Привет, всем! Пироги это хорошо! :Ok:  С чем мы сегодня их поедим?
Я угощаю Дружной семейкой все и ухожу до вечера. 



И еще...если увидете Сильвочку то передайте ей, что я скучаю по ней...:rolleyes:



*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Действительно, скоро только болтать и хавать будем, творческую работу побоку.


Татьяна, а кто тут творчеством занимается? Покажите мне его.

----------


## Сильва

Всем привет! [img]http://s16.******info/1d1cf70f99635f2489554649e21e656b.gif[/img] А вот и я! Тоже ненадолго, дел много, да и малой приболел, в сад не идём, не даст посидеть! Всем удачи и хорошего дня!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

И всем желаю удачного дня! Пускай он будет наполнен позитивом...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Сильва*, Света,передай сыну- пусть  не болеет!
А это всем !!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/507031.jpg[/IMG]

Анжела, а твои спасибки у меня пропали, а у остальных есть. К чему бы это???

----------


## Анжелла

Ура! Сильва! :flower: 
Девочки-это вам! Я посмеялась и не смогла удержаться и не показать вам...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Анжелла*,
Особенно мне нравится: тётки!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Особенно мне нравится: тётки!!!


В этом вся фишка... :Ok:  Ты представляешь как она сегодня в тему?:biggrin:

----------


## Сильва

Девчата! Не так хорошо он начался, этот день... Читали? Закрыли отдел "Музыкальное оформление", теперь сидим без музыки... Призывают к активному общению в личку...:frown:

----------


## Анжелла

> Призывают к активному общению в личку...


Я тебя там уже полчаса жду. Ты меня не замечаешь...  :Tu:

----------


## Katjatja

> Привет, всем! Пироги это хорошо! С чем мы сегодня их поедим?
> Я угощаю Дружной семейкой все и ухожу до вечера. 
> 
> ]


Все доброе утро!:smile: на одну минутку, аппетит уже просыпается а значит и болезнь уходит. Анжела чудо типо пирог или булочки кругом это твое личное произведение. если жа кинь рецептик пожалуйста. очень вкусно выглядит.  спасибо!

----------


## _Лесюня_

Всем привет!!! я уже соскучилась по вам, а времени не хватает...
Ну что? вот и последний рабочий день??? ПЯТНИЦА, товарищи!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/516246m.jpg[/IMG]

Впереди жжем чучело и прогоняем Зимушку? 
[IMG]http://*********ru/470167m.jpg[/IMG]

последние Деньки МАСЛЕНИЦЫ и ВКУСНЫХ БЛИНЧИКОВ)))
[IMG]http://*********ru/472215m.jpg[/IMG]

доедаем и доготавливаем Блинчики, рецепты которых еще не доставались с "кладовок")))
[IMG]http://*********ru/468119m.jpg[/IMG]

Не болеем!!!!!Выздоравливаем/Катя!!?/
[IMG]http://*********ru/474263m.jpg[/IMG]

Ну и ПОЗИТИВИМ ,КОНЕЧНО......
[IMG]http://*********ru/471191m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Katjatja*,
[img]http://s16.******info/78d7e29adc65fd5e4d6b2a4401d919ca.gif[/img] привет...здоровей!!!!

*_Лесюня_*,
Рада тебя видеть..скоро убегу)

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Привет девочки.*
На самом деле грустно. Почему закрыли отдел? Я там не всё ещё просмотрела. Очень нужная тема была. Досадно немного.
Я тоже убегаю. Включила на 5 минут и уже 30 сиДю отвечаю на письма. А дети за руку тащут мамку. Сына везу в больницу класть. Ничего страшного. Обычная весенняя профилактика каждый год.


*Всем доброго утра, удачного дня и МИРА вашим семьям. Я Вас люблю и не лукавлю. Вы для меня вторая, виртуальная, но оченьдружная, надёжная, добрая, отзывчивая и позитивная семья. СПАСИБО, что ВЫ такие есть. Ведь это только тут вы виртуальные, но на самом то деле живёте, существуете, а значит есть перспектива познакомиться с вами в реале. Девочки и мальчики, вы даже не можете представить, насколько мне помогли. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Я от вас балдею!!!!*

А каждому скажу...................................


*Удачного дня.И как сказала Леночка, ВМЕСТЕ МЫ СИЛА. Не забывайте дарить друг другу улыбки, радость и говорить о своих чувствах!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Всё, убегаю.

----------


## Медведик

> Я там не всё ещё просмотрела.


и яяяяяяяяя :frown:

*Добавлено через 33 секунды*



> Удачного дня.


и тебе Ксюнь...

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Все доброе утро! на одну минутку, аппетит уже просыпается а значит и болезнь уходит. Анжела чудо типо пирог или булочки кругом это твое личное произведение. если жа кинь рецептик пожалуйста. очень вкусно выглядит. спасибо!


Катюш не болей))))
Во ттебе ромашка-выздоровашка:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/523414m.jpg[/IMG]

Анжеллочка!! дорогая, я тоже на хвост падаю, и прошу тебя поделиться рецептиком...
[IMG]http://*********ru/509078m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

ОЙ ,Леночка и Катюшка!!!! ПРИВЕТ ,Дорогие мои!!!!



Катюш, аналогично!!!! я тоже уже н емогу без вас ,как без семьи)))
и даже чувствую себяя виновато как-то, если не зайду и не попприветствую Вас всех :Oj:  :flower: 
про Вместе сила-тоже где-то писала))) рада ,что уже и мысли у нас сходятся:wink: :flower: 
к сожалению ,я не все просмотрела ,не все "летописи" но ,я отпишусь, однозначно))
и еще в Беседку и Отчеты обязательно схожу))

----------


## Медведик

Девчат - кто рифмовать умеет - давайте коллективно придумаем кричалку Масленица.

Я вижу это так 
МАСЛЕНИЦА удалая
распрекрасная такая
Блинам рада детвора
Крикнем дружно все - УРА!

Масленичный понедельник
Это вовсе не бездельник
Встречи с ночи до утра
Крикнем дружно все - УРА!

Вторник - заигрыш весёлый
Бродит в городах и сёлах
Молодёжная пора
Крикнем дружно все - УРА!

В среду лакомятся люди
К тёще на блинки прибудем
Для зятьёв - то красота
Крикнем дружно все - УРА!

А четверг  разгул задорный
Тут уж карнавал уморный
Песни, пляски до утра 
Крикнем дружно все - УРА!

В пятницу для тёщи радость
В гости на блины и сладость
.....
Крикнем дружно все - УРА!

А в субботу то дивишник
Для девчёнок без мальчишек
....
Крикнем дружно все - УРА!

В восресенье - целовальник
Да прощенья раздавальник
...
Крикнем дружно все - УРА!

Масленицу мы сжигаем
Все печали провожаем
...
Крикнем дружно все - УРА!

вот где многоточие - нужны строчки..может у кого прийдут))

*Добавлено через 55 минут*
В пятницу для тёщи радость
В гости на блины и сладость
Полон зятев дом добра
Крикнем дружно все - УРА!

А в субботу то дивишник
Для девчёнок без мальчишек
Всех прогоим со двора
Крикнем дружно все - УРА!

В восресенье - целовальник
Да прощенья раздавальник
Перед постом поварам
Крикнем дружно все - УРА

Масленицу мы сжигаем
Все печали провожаем
Радости теперь гора
Крикнем дружно все - УРА!

Ну вот так получилось...может кому пригодится.

----------


## Анжелла

Девочки! Картинка не моя, но пирог такой постоянно пеку. Очень удобно. Берете дрожжевое тесто, катаете шарики и с них засовываете какую-нибудь начинку и выкладываете на смазанную сковороду. Оставляя между шариками растояние чтоб тесто заполнила его. Я часто во внутрь сую карамельку внутри которая с повидлом и тонкостенная, она растапливается и получается вкусняшка. Всем приятного аппетита.:rolleyes: У нас кстати такое принято на Пасху печь и вся семья берет по пирожку. Это как символ единения.

----------


## Katjatja

> Девочки! Картинка не моя, но пирог такой постоянно пеку. Очень удобно. Берете дрожжевое тесто, катаете шарики и с них засовываете какую-нибудь начинку и выкладываете на смазанную сковороду. Оставляя между шариками растояние чтоб тесто заполнила его. Я часто во внутрь сую карамельку внутри которая с повидлом и тонкостенная, она растапливается и получается вкусняшка. Всем приятного аппетита.:rolleyes: У нас кстати такое принято на Пасху печь и вся семья берет по пирожку. Это как символ единения.


 а я на ус мотаю, вместо Каравая на свадьбу на молодых родителей и абушек дедушек. ну или + к караваю.:smile:

----------


## Медведик

хочется вычистить все плохие мысли из головы [img]http://s14.******info/57d4ab010068648cf935bbc59a34a342.gif[/img]

хочется чтоб плохие мысли не стучали в голове безостановочно [img]http://s14.******info/f7bf0bf282f3d8a6a76de502f3fa2171.gif[/img]

хочется стучать по клавишам и вопить ...обойдитесь без разрушения того что было и пока ещё есть [img]http://s14.******info/8fa9ee99e11739e811134f0675528a05.gif[/img]

ведь нам хорошо вместе!!!!!!!!![img]http://s14.******info/9eb85cb2f351d2aac64db5dd98d31f8c.gif[/img]

----------


## jpligunova

У  нас в школе тоже праздновали Масленицу Широкую.[IMG]http://*********ru/469154m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> праздновали Масленицу Широкую


а я в воскресение буду вести ...и на выборы надо с утра успеть)

----------


## jpligunova

И ярмарка была ,и чучело сжигали.[IMG]http://*********ru/465058m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> ведь нам хорошо вместе!!!!!!!!!


Конечно,Леночка. Очень хорошо. Даже не представляешь, насколько. 
А где ты берёшь такие Анимашки? Просто супер.
Девочки, завтра последний заказ и потом ПОСТ!. Будем ждать Красной горки? Или поработаем ещЁ?
*Юра*уже в Кисловодске. Отдыхает, поди, классно. Только чую, что вот так!



Да мы и сами такие. Согласны со мной?

----------


## jpligunova

Молодец,Лена,только завидую.У нас работы просто ноооооооооооооооль Только белой завистью.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> а я в воскресение буду вести


Где? ЧТО?

*Добавлено через 43 секунды*



> Молодец,Лена,только завидую.У нас работы просто ноооооооооооооооль


Сейчас в пост у многих будет такая цифра. Надо переждать. Это временно!

----------


## Медведик

> Где? ЧТО?


как всегда (последние пол года) в своих Тргово-Развлекательных Центрах. Масляница- игровая конкурсная программа на час.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Ой, а куда опять Спасибка делась? Да что это за безобразие. Как вечер, так нема.................

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*



> как всегда (последние пол года) в своих Тргово-Развлекательных Центрах.


Ленуська, зато есть работа. А это многое значит. Пусть и часовая, но оплачиваемая.

----------


## Медведик

> А где ты берёшь такие Анимашки?


http://smiles.33b.ru/smile.bereich102_0.html


Всё - я спать..что то совсем расстроилась...утро вечера мудренее..
медитирую ..[img]http://s2.******info/4effd14222f4c288f2c8d4e3917e3e34.gif[/img] всё будет хорошо!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*



> Пусть и часовая, но оплачиваемая.


да - и стабильная..

----------


## Сильва

*Медведик*,
 Молодчинка, кричалочка хорошая... Я вот распечатала сценарий Масленицы на воскресенье, а учить - мозги не соображают... Устала к вечеру. Закончила клоунов на завтрашнюю свальбу, а сумки ещё не складывала.:frown: Сил нет, присела в "позитив" набираться.

----------


## Медведик

*Сильва*,
спасибо Светик)))
В школе Бабок Ёжек для тебя воросики вылжила - может пригодятся. 

отдыхай.... ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Всё - я спать..что то совсем расстроилась.


???????????????????????????????????????

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Закончила клоунов на завтрашнюю свальбу,


света, а можно ещё раз спросить. что эти клоуны на свадьбе делают у тебя?

----------


## Медведик

ну вот уснть опять не смогла..вот и я полуночницей стала)))

----------


## Сильва

> света, а можно ещё раз спросить. что эти клоуны на свадьбе делают у тебя?


Завтра обниматься будут, а дальше - посмотрим, в зависимости от обстоятельств. :biggrin: Да ШАРИКИ ЛОПАЮТ!
Ленчик, а это тебе

----------


## Анжелла

Девченки! Я такая уставшая и такая счасливая. Сегодня у меня были 2 встречи в общей сложности 4 часа. Не обижайтесь кому не ответила сразу. 
У меня две свадьбы. Ура!!!!!!!!!!!!
13 и 21 марта! Как я соскучилась по ним...
Я желаю вам всем тоже заказов. :flower:  Удачи!

----------


## shoymama

Ой, Анжеллочка, как я за тебя рада!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Ой, Анжеллочка, как я за тебя рада!!!


Оля! Спасибо! :flower:  Я тоже рада. Я так свадьбы люблю. 
ЛЮдмила Оптимистка! Обе пары согласились на букет с лентами. Одна еще на постоновочный танец. Так что все же будем над этим работать и дальше. :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

> У меня две свадьбы. Ура!!!!!!!!!!!!


анжела!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! рада за тебя!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Анжела поздравляю!!! :flower:  :smile:

а мне чего-то не спится с пяти часов вертелась у нас только седьмой час, думала сегодня сибирячек  будить буду а уже тут как тут.
у нас сегодня Масленница городская. погода прибалтийская, слякоть. очень жаль.опять зимы захотелось.
может споем?
Песня В лесу родилась елочка.
[IMG]http://*********ru/483516.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> думала сегодня сибирячек  будить буду а уже тут как тут.


доброе утро Катюш)))) [img]http://s15.******info/b30706db32d32bcb7039890e0bb4193c.gif[/img]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро, девочки!!!
Катя, а где такая чудесная природа? 
Когда-то мы в Паланге шли к морю именно через такой лес! Сначала было интересно, а потом жутковато, особенно когда шли назад... Тишина, красота, никого... И огромные елки!

----------


## Katjatja

> Доброе утро, девочки!!!
> Катя, а где такая чудесная природа? 
> Когда-то мы в Паланге шли к морю именно через такой лес! Сначала было интересно, а потом жутковато, особенно когда шли назад... Тишина, красота, никого... И огромные елки!


нашла в просторах интернета, но ты права у нас именно такая природа. а что у вас лес не такой?

продолжаю песню
[IMG]http://*********ru/477372.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/482492.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Лиственный у нас лес, и то возле водоёмов
[IMG]http://*********ru/462012.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

[QUOTE=tatiana-osinka;2252435]Лиственный у нас лес, и то возле водоёмов


У нас всякий и лиственный и смешанный и сосновый,  а вот березовых рощ все меньше. помню около Воронежа меня удивили деревья лиственные ( вроде тополя) у них ветки короткие и все вверх растут  под очень острым углом к стволу. вот таких у нас  точно нет.

----------


## Сильва

Девчата, смотрите, что я нашла:  Наконец-то я женился!
Он ждал этого 5 долгих лет.
Он боялся, что она не дождется его со службы и уйдет к другому.
Но она его не предала.
Только для нее он хранил свою невинность до самой свадьбы.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Сильва*,
Супер! Хорошего человека должно быть много!
А вообще в жизни бывает все, а если люди давно знают друг друга и любят, то внешность часто отходит на второй план, если не на третий!
Се ля ви!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Привет всем! 

Катюша, песни поёшь? Значит выздоровела! Молодец! Так держать!  :flower: 

А я вот хочу поделиться позитивом. Вообще-то терпеть не могу фотографироваться, но вчера долбануло в голову-ХОЧУ! Себе, любимой, отказать в чём-то трудно... Поднапрягла знакомого фотографа. Он, хоть и после свадьбы, но с удовольствием согласился. Очень хороший человек! Миша зовут. Вот некоторые кадры вчерашней фотосессии...
Кстати, и свои давайте портреты, а то, кроме аватаров... :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/493759.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/494783.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/491711.jpg[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********ru/495807.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/496831.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ksana tenlark*,
Ксана, фотомодель прямо!!!
Классная ты, классный фотограф и классные фотки , у меня таких нет...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет девочки. Я на 5 минут. Убегаю на свадьбу.

*АНЖЕЛА, красотка, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с заказами. Я же говороила, надо подождать. Вот ты и дождалась.*  Девочки, скоро всех накроют заказы верьте!!!!!

*Сильва*, по моему невеста, переодетый мужик. Или у меня глюки? Это шутка или явь?


*Ксана*, ты просто красавица. и сразу видно музыканта. Всегда со своей подругой. МОЛОДЦА!!!!!!!

*Медведик, Леночка*, позитивного, доброго и удачного дня. Помнишь слова: И это всё пройдёт.......

----------


## Курица

Мой портрет. Графити.

[IMG]http://*********ru/472255m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*tatiana-osinka*,
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Девчонки! Ну прям засмущали совсем!  :Oj:  [IMG]http://*********ru/471231m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/459967.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Мой портрет. Графити.


*Курица*,
 Тань! Ничего себе!!!  :Vah:   :Ok:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Мой портрет. Графити.


танюшка, поделись молодчиком. Я тоже так хочууууууууууууууууууууууу.

*Всем удачного дня. Мира, добра вашим семьям!!!!!*

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Девчонки! Ну прям засмущали совсем!


Оксана, тебе и смущение идёт. Такая пушистая стала.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Курица*,
Танечка!!! Вот это ДА!!! Клёво!!! А где это? Когда нарисовали? Кто? Колись немедленно!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксень, ну смени аватарку! Ты тут такая грустненькая, что мне тоже становится грустно...

----------


## Медведик

> вот таких у нас  точно нет.


ой девочки а в китайском храме видела необычайный экземпляр - дерево вырастает до определённого момента - его вынимают и назад в землю ...только наоборот корнями кверху. такой странный вид у этого дерева..мистический.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Убегаю на свадьбу.


удачи Ксюнь!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> и свои давайте портреты,


у меня в одноклассиках фотки)...

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Курица*,
Спасибо за секретик...второй день забавяюсь. Всем подарочки делаю;)). А на 8-е дочку сюрпризиками побалую

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> у меня в одноклассиках фотки


Фотки в "Позитив!!!"

----------


## Медведик

хи-хи

----------


## Анжелла

Всем привет!  :flower:  Спасибо за добрые слова! Заказы сваливаются неожиданно, это точно.
Ксана! Фотки просто супер! :Ok:  Я еще вчера на аватарке обратила внимание! Красотка!
Светик! Ну у девушки наверное не болно большой выбор был...:biggrin: На такую наверное для нормального мужика и водки все-равно мало будет...:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> ненадолго (10 минут) выставлю фотку ..которая мне нравится


МАльчишки, скорее сюда.......НИчего себе. :Vah:  Ленусик, ты просто СЕКСИ! :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

> ты просто СЕКСИ!


бываю иногда)))) я оччччеееень разная ;)

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Фотомодель!!!

----------


## Колесо

Девочки,через пол часа убегаю на свадьбу,пожелайте удачи и держите кулачки....чувствую трудно будет!
*Медведик и Ксана*,фотки супер!!!Вы просто очаровашки!!!

*Ксюшка,* удачи!Веселых,заводных и здравых гостей!!!

*Анжелла,* так держать!И пусть заказы сыпятся, сыпятся.....

*Сильва*,где откопала это чудо???Мне кажется это мужчина...или это реальное фото?

Девочки,всх лю!!!Целую,убегаю...До встречи,Всем хорошего дня!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Колесо*,
Танюша, удачи!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Девочки,через пол часа убегаю на свадьбу,пожелайте удачи и держите кулачки....чувствую трудно будет!


Татьяна, нормально все будет! :Ok:  Мы с тобой...Если что поможем. Это что в замке у тебя?

----------


## Медведик

> пожелайте удачи и держите кулачки..


желаем  :Ok:  .. держим  :Aga:  . удачи!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Девочки! Разъясните бестолковой...Если мне надо кому-то отослать ссылку на одну из тем нашего форума, чё там копировать-то?  :Fz:

----------


## Медведик

> чё там копиравать-то


я думаю что сслку в окошечке .. где ноты

----------


## Анжелла

> Девочки! Разъясните бестолковой...Если мне надо кому-то отослать ссылку на одну из тем нашего форума, чё там копиравать-то?


САмый верхний адрес той страницы, что тебе нужно показать людям.

*Добавлено через 27 минут*
Ой девчонки... я пропала. Мне тут ссылку на  музыкальный форум дали...Это что-то. Если я не вернусь, то считайте меня без вести пропавшей...:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

вернись..я всё прощу))))

Тоже щас убегу на мероприятие.. а завтра 2 штуки)

Кстати..чуть не забыла!!!! У меня сегодня ДВА МЕСЯЦА на ФОРУМЕ!!!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> вернись..я всё прощу))))


НЕТЬ... :Tu: 




> Кстати..чуть не забыла!!!! У меня сегодня ДВА МЕСЯЦА на ФОРУМЕ!!!!!!


ПОЗдРАВЛЯЮ! :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Поздравляю!
*Анжелла*,
Скинь адресок!

----------


## Анжелла

МЕдведик - это ты...

----------


## Медведик

всё - меня нет...убежала... [img]http://s14.******info/8b21050d5b87abe996ed62ec2b63dda0.gif[/img]всем пока)

----------


## Katjatja

ну что у всех настроение не поющее?:frown:

 мы только что вернулись с масленницы, атас. такая метель была . Зима сдаваться не хотела. 

кто на заказы , тем удачи! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*
чем мы занимались на празднике сегодня.   пост 516
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....99#post2252899

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Пламенный привет всем коллегам от Ярославского тамады из г. Кисловодска!!!!
Без позитивного общения с коллегами даже на отдыхе сложно, вот и сижу в номере, как и обещал, веду прямой репортаж. Ехал через Москву, поездом №4, рекомендую!!! Сервис на уровне, туалеты БИО и работают всегда, что удивило, плюс горячая вода в туалете!!!
В Кисловодске тепло + 6 и снег уже растаял. Теперь (Важно). Интернет 60 руб/час, ВЕЗДЕ, но можно на почте купить карту СТК и выходить в интернет прямо из номера за 22 руб\час, причем с приличной скоростью.(Я взял с собой ноутбук). И еще по этой карте звонить в ЛЮБОЕ МЕСТО РОССИИ за 2,50 мин. Это информация для тех, кто будет в Ставропольском крае. Еще можно спокойно на каждом углу купить симку МТС, или любую другую, и звонить за 1,70 в любое место России на МТС, или за 2,50 руб. на любой другой номер (при роуминге 18-20 руб/мин на обычной, родной симке) Все это узнал от хорошей девушки продавца, что и сделал. В санатории пытаются навязать звонки из номера, через их коммутатор, что намного дороже. Сейчас зашел в инет на несколько минут, убегу вечером посмотреть местную дискотеку и прочие развлечения, а пока еще раз продублирую просьбу, что писал 26-го в др.теме.
*1-го апреля у меня заказ на День рождения фирмы АПРЕЛЬ*. Фирме 16 лет, занимается изготовлением детского трикотажа. Писал в теме порошу, но возможно не заметили. А сейчас еще раз прошу тех, кто может писать стихи, помочь с поздравлением по этому поводу. Задумка у меня привязать 16 лет фирмы, к совершеннолетию или может, кто подкинет свой вариант. Плюс конкурсы, на довольно малопьющую компанию. Вести буду вместе с девушкой вокалисткой (парный конферанс) и моя дискотека. Пока все, вечерком загляну в гости. Хорошего настроения всем, выпью за Вас местного вина Ставропольского разлива!!!

----------


## Курица

> Пламенный привет всем коллегам от Ярославского тамады из г. Кисловодска!!!!


Юрий, очень приятно, что у тебя все ТАК хорошо складывается и что ты не забываешь Форум! 



> А сейчас еще раз прошу тех, кто может писать стихи, помочь с поздравлением по этому поводу. Задумка у меня привязать 16 лет фирмы, к совершеннолетию или может, кто подкинет свой вариант.


А вот про эту фирму и про то, ЧТО тебе конкретно хочется-поподробней, может, смогу помочь!

_А ВОТ ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ:_


Завтра, 1 марта, не только первый день весны. но и *Прощенное воскресенье*
Это религиозный праздник, в который проходит служба в православных церквях. При проведении церковной литургии священники призывают верующих прощать в этот день все обиды и просить прощения у близких и знакомых. По законам веры, только прощение обид может способствовать  отпущению грехов нам нашим Небесным Отцом. 
Кроме религиозного начала, Прощеное воскресенье имеет и другое значение. Примирение и прощение обид, ровно, как и просьба простить все грехи и обиды, делает нас ближе, наполняет положительными эмоциями и позволяет начать жизнь с чистого листа. 
Согласно религиозным верованиям, только прощение и отпущение грехов может стать хорошим началом для вступления в Великий пост. 
Даже если вы не верите в Бога, и не являетесь поклонником ни одной из религий, простить обиды, нанесенные близкими и знакомыми, а также попросить прощение за все грехи и обиды, содеянные вами, не помешает. Взамен вы обязательно получите успокоение и положительные эмоции.
( источник: http://www.tooday.ru/03/prosti.php )

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> А вот про эту фирму и про то, ЧТО тебе конкретно хочется-поподробней, может, смогу помочь!


Таня спасибо, сейчас подробнее!!
Перед отъездом руководство фирмы дало согласие на проведение.
Фирма Апрель. Д.Р.фирмы именно 1-го апреля, фирме 16 лет. Последние 6-8 лет гуляют каждый год в этот день. Моя задумка привязать к совершеннолетию. (возможны другие варианты) Фирма солидная, коллектив грамотный, малопьющий, большинство интеллигенция. Директора зовут Светлана Владимировна. Фирма сама шьет и реализует детский трикотаж, известная в городе, и за пределами области. Все остальные данные по работе получу только по возвращению в Ярославль. Причем за 2-3 дня. Руководство будет в отъезде.  Пока планирую что-нибудь стихотворное сделать на некоторые поздравления.
Сам не обладаю великим даром сложения стихов, вот и обращаюсь к главным специалисткам за помощью. Лучше не очень длинные пожелания с Днем рождения фирмы, но может разные варианты. Возможно, какой свой вариант сценария, хотя я всегда предпочитаю мгновенный экспромт. Вот такая штука.

----------


## Курица

> В Кисловодске тепло + 6 и снег уже растаял. Теперь *(Важно*).


Вот уж действительно- *важно*: по тебе, Юрий, девочки знаешь как скучают? Вот так! Смотри- твои фото перебирая, грустят! Доказательств хочешь? Вот они! Узнаешь хоть себя на фотографии???
[IMG]http://*********ru/460995m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Орбита

*tamada-yaroslavl*,




> выпью за Вас местного вина Ставропольского разлива!!!
> __________________


Юра, будь осторожен! Вино бывает незрелым.особенно, если на разлив. Возможно отравление. Пей лучше из фирменных бутылок.
А в остальном,ты -молодец, находишь время для отдыха. Я тебе завидую. Я все собираюсь, но дела не пускают. Очень люблю КМВ. Ты в каком санатории отдыхаешь? пару строчек напиши о нем. Я все-таки как-никак, турфирма. И КМВ - мое любимое наравление.
Теперь по делу. Может быть провести праздник в форме путешествия из детства в юность. От рождения фирмы до её совершеннолетия. как бы странички жизни.Каждая страничка - год. Ведь каждый год приносил что-то новое.То сотрудники новые пришли, то клиенты новые появились, то какие-то достижения были.Только, конечно, все в игровой шуточной форме.По ходу тосты от разных сотрудников или гостей, конкурсы и игры соответственно "возрасту малыша Апреля". Сюда можно встаить и частушки о фирме, и стишки шуточные или песни-переделки. Вообщем, в этом направлении...

----------


## Саня Кэп

Т.к название фирмы=названию месяца,может взать за основу сказку про 12 месяцев?типа собрались как-то ,посудили-порядили,ан глядь -то а АПРЕЛЬ то самый лучший?! а кождому месяцу-характерные конкурсы.....ну,типа,как-то так...:wink:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Может мало кто читает...Но кому-то интересно!!! Жизнь вообще интересная штука...
Проза от Ксаны. Из серии "Штырочные рассказы."

*Привет, земляк! История одного знакомства.*

Вот история одного интересного знакомства, которое впоследствии переросло в хорошую дружбу.
И небыло бы это знакомство столь примечательным, если бы не произошло между людьми, живущими буквально на одной улице, в более чем 700х км от родного дома… 

Здесь упоминается ещё и третий персонаж, про него уже рассказывала, а здесь он предстаёт в не очень привлекательном виде. А так как информация в интернете общедоступна, то имя его упоминать не буду, а назову его просто Приятель.
Училась тогда в Московском Университете Культуры.
Приятель тоже в «кульке» учился. Жил в общаге.
Вот наконец «отстоял он эту длинную очередь за дипломом», ГОСы сдал.
Как-то приезжаю в «кулёк», иду к нему в гости...
Вдруг вижу, в кафешке около заочной общаги сидит…Состояние близкое к пи…..цу.
Диплом получил, но сломаны рёбра, из общаги выгнали, вообщем обмыли…
Что делать? Вещи у земляка. Ночевать негде.
«Значит так»-говорю,»Пошли за билетом домой!». Потащились мы до Казанского.
Взяли билет до Пензы, (с приключениями, конечно, окружающие Приятеля невероятно раздражали).
Беда в том, что билет только на завтра достался. «Переночуешь у нас, завтра домой».
Пока ехали до Свиблова, бедолага всё порывался выпить пива, несмотря на мои протесты.
Попытки закончились неудачно, пиво было куплено, но никак не хотело питься (организм не принимал). Я отчаянно сопротивлялась предложению «поддержать компанию», надо работать-
на штырку вечером…Бомжи были очень рады (пиву).
Наконец наш потерпевший благополучно водворён на диван, спит сном младенца.
На работу…Возвращаюсь, как всегда, глубокой ночью…Всё спокойно. Традиционная баночка 
«Розового пса» перед сном, считаю бабки, удачный день…И вдруг…Приятель просыпается, (как говорится-«тень отца Гамлета»), требует «продолжения банкета». Моё сопротивление сломлено и компанию всё же пришлось поддерживать до утра.
На след. день, хоть голова и как холодильник (квадратная в смысле), но товарища отправлять 
надо «до дому», полечились, конечно, и поехали вещи на Левый Берег забирать. Там на электричку по «Ленинградке» сели, едем…Безнадёжно опаздываем…
Вдруг в вагон 3 лабуха заходят, саксофон, гитара, аккордеон (по «собакам» работают).
Мы внимания не обращаем. Они спели, проходят мимо, тут я замечаю кофр саксофониста.
Не спутаю ни с чем, это нашего пензенского мастера работа, друга семьи, можно сказать.
Говорю об этом Приятелю, не верит…Пробираюсь за ними в другой вагон, спрашиваю, кто шил, его фамилия
так-то? Да, говорит саксофонист, а откуда знаете? Тоже из Пензы, отвечаю, такая-то…Реакция была бурной:»Так это вы?!!» 
Оказалось-все из Пензы, а Фёдор-саксофонист (он моложе меня, поэтому учились в уч-ще в разное время), живём через два дома в своём городе, а познакомились вот где. С тех пор дома часто общаемся, «родственные души»…
А Приятель на свой поезд так и не успел. Вышли все с электрички и за знакомство  :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:    Его с другим поездом отправили, билет поменяли и «загрузили», доехал благополучно...
А с Фёдором до сих пор –друзья, историю эту вспоминаем часто… :biggrin:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Смотри- твои фото перебирая, грустят! Доказательств хочешь? Вот они! Узнаешь хоть себя на фотографии???


Таня аж сердце от радости запрыгало!!! А ведь завтра к врачу на осмотр!!! Класс!!!!



> Юра, будь осторожен! Вино бывает незрелым.особенно, если на разлив. Возможно отравление. Пей лучше из фирменных бутылок.
> А в остальном,ты -молодец, находишь время для отдыха. Я тебе завидую. Я все собираюсь, но дела не пускают. Очень люблю КМВ. Ты в каком санатории отдыхаешь? пару строчек напиши о нем. Я все-таки как-никак, турфирма. И КМВ - мое любимое наравление.


Да нет, я практически не употребляю!! Санаторий "Долина Нарзанов" 4 звезды по Европейскому классу. Я многое повидал, но многие Турецкие пятерки ему уступят.
Сервис высший класс, как и питание. В номере круче Турции, во всяком случае очень все качественно сделано. Очень удивлен, что у нас стали так относится к отдыхающим. Правда цена не слабая, но я за 50 процентов, а жена за 10 процентов, остальное профком. Так что рекомендую всем. Фото поснимаю и выложу на сайт.


> Может быть провести праздник в форме путешествия из детства в юность. От рождения фирмы до её совершеннолетия.


Вот примерно в таком направлении и думаю, завершив совершеннолетием.




> По ходу тосты от разных сотрудников или гостей,


С этим проблема, как мне сказали. Обычно говорит директор и зам, а коллектив не любит тосты. Но это мои проблемы, все равно спасибо Вам за идеи и поддержку!!!



> АПРЕЛЬ то самый лучший?! а кождому месяцу-характерные конкурсы.....ну,типа,как-то так


В принципе идея хороша, надо помозговать на отдыхе!!!т Спасибо!!!

А я еще раз приветствую всех, всех, всех, кто сегодня работал и отдыхал!!!
Кто только появился на позитиве и тех, кто завтра, проснувшись пойдет кушать блинчики,
но перед этим заглянет на сайт. В Кисловодске тепло и сегодня увидел первые весенние цветы. Завтра обязательно засниму, и выложу на сайт. Осмотрел местную дискотеку.
Долбит 4 комплекта Эчкея по 800 ватт. Одни верха и низы. Диджей молодой, середину не любит, слова разбирал с трудом. Но когда пошли 80-е, народ выскочил, причем довольно молодая публика от 20 и выше. Народ зажигает, отпив местного винца и водочки!!! Долго мощь не  выдержал и пошел на обзор ночных видов, Один кадр скидываю на сайт для Орбиты и всех коллег.
[IMG]http://*********ru/476358.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Всем огромный привет! Я наконец-то вернулась!!!Свадьба прошла отлично, вернулись мы усталые,но очень довольные!Подробнее напишу в отчетах!

*Юра*,какой ты молодец,что вырвался отдохнуть! На меня нахлынули воспоминания...я этим летом была в Пятигорске и в Кисловодске на экскурсии


> Теперь по делу. Может быть провести праздник в форме путешествия из детства в юность. От рождения фирмы до её совершеннолетия. как бы странички жизни.Каждая страничка - год. Ведь каждый год приносил что-то новое.То сотрудники новые пришли, то клиенты новые появились, то какие-то достижения были.Только, конечно, все в игровой шуточной форме.По ходу тосты от разных сотрудников или гостей, конкурсы и игры соответственно "возрасту малыша Апреля". Сюда можно встаить и частушки о фирме, и стишки шуточные или песни-переделки. Вообщем, в этом направлении...


Мне после поста *Орбиты*,сразу вспомнилась песенка "Кораблик детства,уплывает в юность...." А больше пока - пусто!!!Только отстрелялась, ну ооооооооочень пусто!!!




> Завтра, 1 марта, не только первый день весны. но и Прощенное воскресенье


У меня уже наступило прощенное воскресенье!!!Поэтому, дорогие мои форумчане, простите, если кого-нибудь обидела нечаянно...Всем спокойной ночи и приятных снов!

----------


## Анжелла

> Таня аж сердце от радости запрыгало!!! А ведь завтра к врачу на осмотр!!! Класс!!!!


Юра! Нам правда тебя не хватает! Татьяна права! Но мы рады, что ты отдыхаешь. Я уже вся жду фотки!:rolleyes:
 По поводу праздника 16 лет! Очень интересная идея про совершеннолетие и про месяца Саша очень интересно придумал, отталкивайся от этого, типа... Дорогие гости, а давайте сядем на машину времени и отправимся в прошлое... на день рождения фирмы, фирме один день и ее надо кормить, тут игра от пионэров до пенсионеров, мужиков вызвать и пускай сок из пузырьков сосут, а лучшему сосуну бутылочку водки маленькую. И потом пошел по месяцам. Собития, игры и конкурсы. И раскочаешь толпу. Подумаем, что можно делать. Песню, про 12 месяцев на мотив Коламбия Пикчерз не представляет можно тут применить, конкурс мой любимый Времена года, ну короче если что, то накидаем идей, а девочки я думаю, что тебе не откажут в стихах и кричалках.Отдыхай пока с дороги. И жене привет!

Ксана, всегда с удовольствием читаю тебя. Умничка. :flower: 

Хотела первая поросить у всех прощение, но не успела.
Дорогие мои! Простите меня за все то что я сделала. Кого не заметила, с кем поспорила, не обижайтесь на меня...Я вас всех очень люблю! :Oj: 



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Всем огромный привет! Я наконец-то вернулась!!!Свадьба прошла отлично, вернулись мы усталые,но очень довольные!Подробнее напишу в отчетах!


Татьяна! Ура! Ты умничка и мы не сомневались, что будет все отлично! :flower:  Отчеты мы ждем с нетерпением!

----------


## Колесо

*Анжелла,* а я думала ты запропала на муз форуме и еще прихватила с собой Татьну-осинку...а ты вот она!!!Ура!

*Юра,* появилась наконец-то в моей пустой головушке мыслишка,может попробовать сделать презентацию нового фильма "16 мгновений весны"? (апрель все-таки и 16..)Мне кажется будет здорово.В главных ролях - директор фирмы и зам ,потом краткое содержание предыдущих серий, кадры из фильма(слайд-шоу)с шуточными комментами.

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжелла, а я думала ты запропала на муз форуме и еще прихватила с собой Татьну-осинку...а ты вот она!!!Ура!


Я параллельно, а девчонки никак не могут там пройти регистрацию...


> Юра, появилась наконец-то в моей пустой головушке мыслишка,может попробовать сделать презентацию нового фильма "16 мгновений весны"?


Молодец! Так ведь Юра что и придумает. 
А Людмила придет и что-нибудь по кричалкам насочиняет! Она это может. :Ok:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> ты запропала на муз форуме и


Там всегда мало народу...

----------


## Колесо

Девочки я отчиталась!Теперь хочу фотки поставить,но дочка и фотографировала и муз ставила,так что, что успели, и не в лучшем качестве...Пойду ставить в фотоотчеты.

Всех целую,всем спокойной ночи,уже валюсь...фотки,наверное завтра...

----------


## Медведик

> Фирма Апрель. Д.Р.фирмы именно 1-го апреля,


Юр - первый застольный блок я бы сделала юморной ....АПОЖ, весёлые загадки, сказки-перевёртыши, офисный гороскоп, анекдоты, смешной случай в фирме  и многое другое.

Затем акцент на 16 лет - и как в старину ОБРЯД ИНИЦИАЦИИ.. 
http://www.solwi.ru/obr.htm

А здесь можно либо взять обряды разных стран. Либо привязать к деятельности - 



> шьет и реализует детский трикотаж


Т.е. в испытания ввести в тематику(моталочки, ниточка-иголочка, эстафета с покупателем...может неси клубок в массы и др....
И пройдя все испытания - обряд посвещения в совершеннолетних:
что-нибудь ритуальное. Барабаны .... или свирельки..хороводы или ритуальный массовый танец. А может жертвоприношение? Переодеть мужика - пусть будет девственницей, которую приносят в жертву)

Я вижу так.... ЮМОР, ИСПЫТАНИЯ,ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ, ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго дня Всем!!! Во первых прошу у всех пощения, если чем кого обидил, день такой сегодня. а во вторых девченки спасибо бооооольшое за идеи, буду обмозговывать. Пока первое, что уже начинаю внедрять, это Муз нарезками и нарезками из кино, сделаю отчет по фирме, за 16 лет. Типа "Ты помнишь как все начиналось" а там минут на 5-7 прикину что и как. Пока все, всем доброго настроя и хорошего дня, бегу на завтрак!!! До встречи!!

----------


## Курица

> Пока первое, что уже начинаю внедрять, это Муз нарезками и нарезками из кино, сделаю отчет по фирме, за 16 лет.


Юра! А перед этим- фоном -используй песню Булата Окуджавы "Я дежурный по апрелю..." Помнишь...
Булат Окуджава «Дежурный по Апрелю» ( караочный минус http://www.***********/catalog/song/741 )

Ах, какие удивительные ночи!
А Светлан Владимна в грусти и тревоге:
 «Совершеннолетним трудно очень,
А 16 – возраст строгий..»

Из конца в конец «Апреля» путь держу я.
От такого трикотажа я добрею…
«Ах, Светлана, это я дежурю,
Я дежурный по Апрелю!"

"Ах, друзья, я вспоминаю все, что было.
Было трудно, было весело не очень…
Но мы нашу фирму сохраняли
Дни и ночи, дни и ночи…»

Как  идея?

*ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ И ФОРУМЧАНКИ!Простите меня, если я со своим языком огда-нибудь кого-нибцдь ненароком заставила переживать!!!!*

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Здравствуй добрый, славный форум. Все друзья и подруги. Сегодня первый день весны и прощённое воскресенье. Так хочется каждому лично сделать подарочки и попросить прощение у каждого, но я представляю на сколько страниц это будет. Поэтому, долрогие мои соратники, прошу у всех прощения за всё. Мира и добра вашим семьям.
А в первый день весны дарю вам улыбки, свет и позитифффф.

Так хочется ответить на всекоментарии, но, увы не располагаю временем. *Медведик, Колёсико, Анжела, Осинка, Юра, Ксана*, последние 3 странички вижу вас и отвечаю оптом. С заказами на март, с удачной свадьбой в замке, с отдыхом в Кисловодске поздравляю. Спасибо за фото и аватарки. Вы лучшие. THE BEST!!!








*Юра, для тебя*

----------


## Колесо

> Здравствуй добрый, славный форум. Все друзья и подруги. Сегодня первый день весны и прощённое воскресенье. Так хочется каждому лично сделать подарочки и попросить прощение у каждого, но я представляю на сколько страниц это будет. Поэтому, долрогие мои соратники, прошу у всех прощения за всё. Мира и добра вашим семьям.
> А в первый день весны дарю вам улыбки, свет и позитифффф.


*Ксюша,* спасибо за добрые слова! Желаю и тебе всего того,что ты пожелала нам.Чувствую по твоим постам ты очень отзывчивый, мягкий,добрый человечек!Удачи тебе во всем,весны в душе! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго вечера ВСЕМ!!!
Настроение класс!!!
Говорят кризис, а вот сегодня наблюдал такую картину. Уносили с проводов Русской зимы *недоеденные блины.* 
Когда на улице в санатории дымятся блины с кофе, чаем, сметаной, вареньем или джемом, а народ их не хочет!!!
Проводы Русской зимы и халявные блины в неограниченном количестве, дали стимул для развлечений. Все с удовольствием участвовали в играх [IMG]http://*********ru/509163.jpg[/IMG]
и водил хороводы(причем с прыжками!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/514283.jpg[/IMG]
Весна не за горами.
[IMG]http://*********ru/512235.jpg[/IMG]




> Я вижу так.... ЮМОР, ИСПЫТАНИЯ,ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ, ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ.


Лена спасибо, сейчас столько идей подбросили, что голова кругом!!!




> Юра! А перед этим- фоном -используй песню Булата Окуджавы "Я дежурный по апрелю..." Помнишь...


Таня идея с песней Окуджавы Класс!!
Я про эту песню совсем забыл.
Спасибо, здорово придумала.
Да вообще ВСЕМ спасибо за идеи!!!
Буду думать!!!
До встречи ночью на позитиве!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Так хочется ответить на всекоментарии, но, увы не располагаю временем. Медведик, Колёсико, Анжела, Осинка, Юра, Ксана, последние 3 странички вижу вас и отвечаю оптом. С заказами на март, с удачной свадьбой в замке, с отдыхом в Кисловодске поздравляю. Спасибо за фото и аватарки. Вы лучшие. THE BEST!!!


Ксюша отдыхай и набирайся энергии!!!

----------


## Курица

*Позвонили в дверь. Открыла.
Зрелость на пороге собственной персоной.
Вместо тонких брюк она надела
Платье новомодного фасона.
Вместо чуть накрашенных ресничек,
Вместо губ, нетронутых помадой,
На лице становится привычной
Чуть заметная осенняя прохлада.
Чуть заметны первые морщины,
Чуть заметно бедра располнели,
Она больше нравится мужчинам,
Она тоньше чувствует в постели.
Улыбнулась, руку протянула,
Говорит ( с надеждой на взаимность):
"Я к тебе. Надолго,"- я вздохнула.
Что ж поделать? Я гостеприимна...*

Как хорошо написалииииииииии!

----------


## Медведик

Всем добрый вечер!!!!! Я почти живая...уже дома)

Парю ноги и падаю в кроватку силы восстанавливать)

----------


## Сильва

Привет-привет! 
С завтрашнего дня - Великий пост. 
Так что все взоры 
Всем желаю добра, душевного покоя, умиротворения!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Здравствуйте! И простите! Не знаю, за что, но все равно!

Работала сегодня на городской площади, 2 часа от кафе (предпринимателей обязали быть ряжеными, выкрутились нами), усталая, но довольная. Море позитива!
Была практически фотомоделью в образе Зайца. 
Но сейчас боюсь, чтоб не заболеть, т.к. была мокрая.

----------


## Медведик

танюш - мы спасались в комадировках горячим пивом..беее конечно - но к утру как огурчик!

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*
а у меня 2 основных момента:
1. эмоционльный высос
2. умершие ноги

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
У меня творческий подъём, а за пивом идти надо...
Я им часто лечусь, мне оно привычно!

----------


## Медведик

> У меня творческий подъём


класс!!!! кайфовое ощущение)

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Хорош про работу! Позитива давай!

Нашла в интернете. Есть и такие памятники...Я бы не отказалась видеть такой каждый день из окна...

[IMG]http://*********ru/500961m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/506081m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

Всем-всем-всем привет! Я только приехал с дачи, не имел связи с цивилизацией и посему не мог отписываться два дня... Во-первых Простите меня все, кого обидел или метнул в кого острым словом... И всех с молдавским национальным праздником МАРЦИШОРОМ 
У сожалнию , вынужден выставлять фото из и-нета, так как...
Юрий (тамада-ярославль), К сожалению, не имею цифровика, а в плёночном, к сожалению, плёнка быстро заканчивается...Ну куда она девается !?А ведь я такую красоту вижу своими глазами, а запечатлить не могу... У нас на выставках такие марцишорики...

----------


## julia2222

Ну вот и всё… закончилась зима,
Помучив нас метелями немало.
Она давно, наверное, сама
От холода и слякоти устала.
И солнце сново дарит нам тепло
И первые цветочки на полянке.
А на душе, как в юности светло!
*С ВЕСНОЙ,* ВАС, 
граждане и милые гражданки! 



*Добавлено через 1 час 27 минут*
Прошу у всех сегодня я прощения,
В ответ я слышу, Бог простит.
Прощенное сегодня воскресение,
И пусть прощенье в воздухе парит.
Парит, спускается на землю,
Прощенье, отпускание того,
Что за год накопить успели,
Простим всех и отпустим всех, легко.
Прощенное сегодня воскресение,
Я отпускаю всё, обиду, гнев,
Своё плохое настроение,
Нет больше никаких помех.
Обидчик, завтра станет другом,
Гнев растворится в никуда.
Весенний это праздник,
В нём талая вода.
Она отмоет всё плохое,
Она разгонит тень.
С водою всё всегда уходит,
Останется лишь, чистый день.
Просите все прощения сегодня,
Очистите свои сердца.
Пусть завтра чистый день настанет,
Всё унесёт весенняя вода.


*Добавлено через 1 час 31 минуту*
Простите меня, пожалуйста, если вдруг, кого обидела. :Aga:  А сама честно говорю, что ни на кого не держу зла и обид. :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброй ночи всем!! Сегодня ходил на концерт популярного писателя- юмориста Алексея Цапика.
Автора огромного количества монологов для наших юмористов. Сам он родом из Кисловодска и у него в настоящее время там живет сын. Что интересно, то на концерте присутствовало не более 30 человек. Такой маленький вечер в кругу друзей. Концерт в санатории организовал его коллега и билеты оплачивал отель, плюс 200 руб с человека. Сидел на первом ряду в 4- 5-х метрах от артиста. Полтора часа смеха и позитива в небольшой компании. Фраза понравилась, что у них на Кавказе, для того, чтоб свадьба была веселая, люди специально подгоняют день свадьбы, под тамаду. Под день, когда он свободен. Разочаровало, что за такую символическую сумму, народ предпочел сидеть в номерах у телевизора. Фото так сказать с первого ряда.
[IMG]http://*********ru/482535.jpg[/IMG]
Спокойной ночи всем, набирайтесь сил перед завтрашними трудовыми подвигами!!!

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро Страна!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

для полного выздоровления всем МИКСТУРА ВОЛШЕБНАЯ - даёт силы и здоровье на долгие годы [img]http://s10.******info/911a78d7c5d88589c7b5a195265f2979.gif[/img]

[img]http://s10.******info/6c8790e4c2d8bb36683d75cbb74e6489.gif[/img]пусть птица удачи прилетит к вам прямо в руки ...и доверчиво сядет на плечо

Пусть каждая из нас (девчат) чувствует себя цветочком...за которым заботливо ухаживают [img]http://s10.******info/bea3217a22cac516f32d0f31ad13ef30.gif[/img]

[img]http://s10.******info/c5d6cf680dc37a31545049606d8bf2f5.gif[/img]А каждый из вас (мужчин) - ощущает себя тем самым заботливым иоооочень нужным садовником!!! 

Добое утро!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

http://cards.yandex.ru/card.xml?card_id=2472
С ДОБРЫМ УТРОМ!

----------


## Медведик

донечка с утра ршила меня побаловать ...прияяятно

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Лена, я вижу, у тебя 14 февраля всё продолжается!!! :Ok:

----------


## Сильва

Утречко! И с чистыми помыслами - в грядущее!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Из интернета.

Памятники героям мультфильмов    
В российских городах с недавнего времени начали устанавливать памятники героям популярных и любимых мультфильмов. Замечательная традиция! 


Памятник волку "Щас спою...!" (памятник счастью)


Мультфильм: "Жил-был пес" (студия: "Союзмультфильм", режиссер: Назаров Эдуард, озвучивание: Джигарханян Армен, Бурков Георгий, 1982)

Установлен: город Томск, столица Сибири. Памятник установлен в оживленном месте: в сквере, на тротуаре, ведущем к остановке и торговому центру. 

Авторы скульптуры:

Литейщик Максим Петров, консультант-художник Леонтий Усов 

История памятника:

Памятник счастью был подарен предпринимателями городу в честь 400-летия Томска. Символом счастья заказчики и авторы скульптуры выбрали фигуру, наиболее полно воплощающую это состояние, - сытого волка на свадьбе из легендарного мультфильма "Жил-был пес". А чтобы не было никаких сомнений в том, что этот волк - тот самый, он при поглаживании прохожими сытого живота говорит незабываемым голосом Армена Джигарханяна: "Щас спою" (так, кстати сказать, называется и сам памятник, о чем гласит табличка на постаменте).
На монументальное "счастье" пошло 200 кг бронзы. Только протяни руку, и счастье - вот оно. Кроме того, волк обучен не только петь и желать хриплым голосом "Бог в помощь!" (всего волк говорит восемь фраз из фильма).
Кто знает, может быть, люди, ежедневно проходящие мимо волка, и поймут в конце концов секрет истинного счастья - он не только в обладании акциями успешного предприятия (заказчика "памятника счастью"), как это могло бы показаться на первый взгляд, а в добром отношении друг к другу, во взаимной выручке, в сострадании.
Напомним, что дикий волк и домашняя собака - в жизни являются антагонистами. Но в известном мультфильме они приходят на выручку друг другу. "Ты, - говорит псу волк, уходя в лес, - приходи, если что!" Может быть, "если что" уже наступило?


Томский "памятник счастью" - говорящий двухсоткилограммовый пузатый волк - после того как его погладят по пузу, талантливо рычал "Щас спою" или  "Бог в помощь"...

[IMG]http://*********ru/482556m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/469244m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## _Лесюня_

Всем-Всем приветище громадный!!!!
Как я долго с вами не общалась. Как долго вас не слышала!!!!
простите меня, Родные, надеюсь сильно, хоть и прощальное воскресенье вчера было, но приехали уже за полночь, т.е. сегодня...
................................
*Медведик*,
Леночка, спасибо за кричалку, но увидела только сегодня. Провожали Зимушку так, как нам кажется нужно провожать)

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Согласны ,Ксюш))) ну ,у нас есть прекрасная возможность увидеть потом ,по фотоотчету КАК ИМЕННО он отдыхал ,и КАК Скучал по нам ;-)

*Сильва*,
Какая ты умоца ,уже и костюмы пошила. Прямо как пчела Майя трудишься) а говорят Кризис!!! Вот с кого пример брать надо)

Анжелла  
Анжелочка ,еще раз поздравляю, но уже тут с Заказиками))) ведем почти одинаково)
У меня уже начало мандрожирования….
Я тоже хочу сделать Букет с лентами. Мне понравилась идея…. Я где-то видела раньше у тамады,  там немного по иному. Там венок. И разные ленты. Все танцуют с ними. Потом тянут на «раз, два, три» и у одной в руках остается) Вот так. Вообще красиво и танец, и сам обряд… А сейчас вспомнила это, когда посмотрела у ВЕТЕР НАМЕРЕНИЯ видео. Я ей ОБЪЯВЛЯЮ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ большую, за эту идею) вот)

*Ksana tenlark*,



> Вот некоторые кадры вчерашней фотосессии...


Ой ,Оксаночка… Красивая ты!!!! Молодец и идея хорошая, и позитивом заражаешь;-)
А Мишане- респект ,как говорят и Уважуха…Качество хорошее))снял как надо!!!




> Мой портрет. Графити.


обалдеть!!! Татьяна!!! Кто это рисовал??? это не фотомонтаж??
или ты так в фотошопе хорошо разбираешсья??? :flower: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Курица,
> Спасибо за секретик...второй день забавяюсь. Всем подарочки делаю;)). А на 8-е дочку сюрпризиками побалую


что за секретик:? где и что я пропустила, Татьяна???? 
Лена ,как баловать-то будешь и кем?




> Пламенный привет всем коллегам от Ярославского тамады из г. Кисловодска!!!!...........
> Но когда пошли 80-е, народ выскочил, причем довольно молодая публика от 20 и выше.


Юрочка привет.... соскучились уже... я так и знала, писала выше о тебе... НЕ забываешь, молодец!!!
Поздравляю с Заказом! Все получится. Однозначно!
а про 80-е....в пятницу меня вытянула сестра еле-еле на танцы... мол, ретро будет...до утра, ноги еле ходят, уши заложены! Но.... позитива куча.. .Эмоций- масса... Я ТАК ДАВНО ТАК НЕ отжигала.... 
так что Юра-я вроде как и вместе тусовались:biggrin: Я этим в пятницу занималась)))
Я вам всем желаю отрваться в танце- помогает и избавляет от всего плохого!!!

*Добавлено через 1 час 22 минуты*
и еще, я наконец выставляю вам на суд нашу лыжню....с 23,02...
[IMG]http://*********ru/483573m.jpg[/IMG]
...Это. собственно Я....

[IMG]http://*********ru/484596m.jpg[/IMG]
А это я и свекровь - очень, я скажу вам, спортивный челвоек!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/476404m.jpg[/IMG]
Мы с Моим Защитником:rolleyes:

вот, отчиталась)))о выходных с проводами скину вечерком, фотоап. у родителей)
А это я:biggrin: ходила на Форум наш....поздравлять мужчин с 23!!!!:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/487669m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*УРААААААААААААААА*, наконец то я с вами. Хоть и не надолго. Так скучала. Со мной такое впервые. Вчера вечером маялась в гостях, где нет интернета. Ни гулять, ни расслабиться долго не могла. Ломки были. Подруга даже немного губы надула: "Что вы там на этом форуме такого делаете, что тебя так плющит без них? Они виртуалка, а мы реальные. Расслабься....."
Девочки, мальчики, а я не могу. Так подсела на Вас, что даже самой иногда страшно становиться, что уеду на неделю за город и просто не смогу реально отдохнуть. Дайте рецептик, как хоть на один вечер не заходить в позитифффффф?

*всех обажаю. До вечера, мои дорогие и славные друГИ!!!!*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Дайте рецептик, как хоть на один вечер не заходить в позитифффффф


Ксюша!
Комп в окно   :Aga:  по другому не получится...:wink:

----------


## ovesil

Привет всем! С весной вас! на улице все улыбаются, весной прямо пахнет, на форум зайдешь и тут все улыбаются, и тоже пахнет весной! А давайте вместе придумаем подарок для мам или дочерей на 8 марта и все подарим своим мамам что-то одинаковое, скажем "Мама, сегодня всем мамам с международного форума подарили этот подарок"  Кстати, я тут вкусняшку приготовила, так что приходите на солянку!

----------


## Колесо

> Дайте рецептик, как хоть на один вечер не заходить в позитифффффф?


Если бы знать...А лучше не знать,а то пропадать начнут жители форума! Отряд не потерпит потери бойца!

----------


## Сильва

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Ха-ха-ха!!! Самая умная, да? Да мы все здесь такие! Если нет сил на клавиши нажимать, то хотя бы глазом посмотреть...:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> Если нет сил на клавиши нажимать, то хотя бы глазом посмотреть..


 :Aga:  нет-нет да загляну...как воздуха не хватает..подышу и опять дела делаю :wink:

----------


## Volodя

> Если бы знать...А лучше не знать,а то пропадать начнут жители форума! Отряд не потерпит потери бойца!


Всё гениальное - просто! Не оплатите за следующий месяц за интернет.

----------


## Сильва

*Volodя*,
 Вовик, ты чего такой добрый? Предлагаешь лишить нас единственной зачастую радости.. 
.

----------


## Колесо

> Всё гениальное - просто! Не оплатите за следующий месяц за интернет.


*Володя,*мне и это не поможет!!!Я как алкоголик,который ищет и находит...в школе забегу и посмотрю!Так что может не так часто,но все-равно буду с вами!!!

----------


## Медведик

*Сильва*,
№3 - мой вариант...просыпаюсь и засыпаю с ноутом в постли)))

----------


## Сильва

Девчата, сходите в "ищу..."  ссылочку *  swinging* гляньте. Вот где позитивчик!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Всем приветы!!! Зашел ненадолго, отздороваться с полуночниками и пожелать спокойной ночи тем, кто уже собрался бай-бай. Насторение класс, хотя в Кисловодск вернулась зима, аж снег выпал малость. Представте сегодня получил по электронке фото, которые на последней, перед отьездом свадьбе, снимал абсолютно незнакомый фотограф.
Я просто попросил его при случае кинуть на почту, вот он 15 моих РОЖ скинул запаковав в архив. Спасибо добрая душа. Интересно на себя посмотреть со стороны.



> Девчата, сходите в "ищу..." ссылочку swinging гляньте. Вот где позитивчик!


А что там, а то у меня не очень быстрый инет по телефонной линии и сегодня почту 6 мег. качал минут 10.

----------


## Медведик

> А что там,


Привет Юр)))) Там видео (2 штуки) танца молодожжёнов...когда медляк сменяется неожиданным для гостей дайвом.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
А фотки потом покажешь?
Меня тоже нежданно засняли в воскресенье, когда получу -  выложу.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Volodя*,
Шути почаще, а то скучновато что-то...

----------


## Сильва

Девчата, скоро будем ездить все на таких машинах , 
ходить в такой обуви 
Но сегодня от интернета нас не оттащить....

Ну, кому тут нынче грустно?
Может надо бы встряхнуться
И придумать пару шуток
Для себя и для друзей?
Или просто посмеятся
Над веселым анекдотом,
Или вспомнить пару песен,
Чтобы стало веселей.
Улыбаясь, мы продляем
Наши дни и даже годы,
Скука жизнь нам сокращает
Как ненастная погода.
Нет унынию и грусти,
Да - восторгу оптимизма.
Вот простой рецепт нехитрый
К оживленью организма.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ха-ха-ха!!! Самая умная, да? Да мы все здесь такие! Если нет сил на клавиши нажимать, то хотя бы глазом посмотреть..


Светик, так даже глазком не могла в гостях глянуть. так бы быстрее Кайф поймала и начала веселиться.
Девочки, вернули на время Музыкалку и я там торчу уже 5 часов. Крыша просто кипит, едет и всё остальное. Даже кофе уже не помогает. а надо успеть. Столько музыки замечательной там накопала. Вот нырнула к вам и опять туда. Так что всем до завтра!!!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Девчата, сходите в "ищу..." ссылочку swinging гляньте. Вот где позитивчик!


Очень интересно. Мне понравились Азиаты. надо практиковать такое. 


> Ну, кому тут нынче грустно?
> Может надо бы встряхнуться
> И придумать пару шуток
> Для себя и для друзей?
> Или просто посмеятся
> Над веселым анекдотом,
> Или вспомнить пару песен,
> Чтобы стало веселей.
> Улыбаясь, мы продляем
> ...


Ох, ну зачем я сюда нырнула? Теперь час вынырнуть не смогу, а там уже и утро. Спрать не обязательно. Так хорошо в этой теме.
Лена, в очередной раз спасибо за неё. ПОЗИТИФФФФФФФФФФФФФФФ

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Volodя,
> Шути почаще, а то скучновато что-то...


 :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> №3 - мой вариант...просыпаюсь и засыпаю с ноутом в постли)))


И мой............... :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

Всем ДОБРОЕ УТРООООООООООООООООО!!!!!!
не слышу [img]http://s2.******info/5ebeb5e0b6a539ec4a6626611cae80e0.gif[/img] громчеееее
ДОБРОЕ УТРООООООООООООООООО!!!!!!
вод теперь отличненько [img]http://s2.******info/48386ef1654f31931e7fe0e288f2d02d.gif[/img]

[img]http://s2.******info/457bce93e5ec0b05e2aad86a3c298a53.gif[/img] водные процедуры

лёгкий завтрак [img]http://s2.******info/1862a3fcb7b7557b30aca646fa2263c1.gif[/img]

[img]http://s2.******info/0ccaa564022847b22fc1a7de88b3b9c7.gif[/img] и вперёд в новый день ;)))

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
И тебе утро доброе, жаворонок ты наш!
И всем, кто позже зайдет!  
А кто это поисками тут занимается?
[IMG]http://*********ru/507933.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*tatiana-osinka*,
привет Танюш)))  :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> А фотки потом покажешь?
> Меня тоже нежданно засняли в воскресенье, когда получу - выложу.


В таких случаях даму всегда пропускаю вперед!!!



> Всем ДОБРОЕ УТРООООООООООООООООО!!!!!!


Доброе Леночка, доброе!!!


> И тебе утро доброе, жаворонок ты наш!
> И всем, кто позже зайдет!


И Тане доброго утра!!
И всем всем!!!!!

----------


## Медведик

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
Виват ЮРА виват!!!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Вы знаете, друзья-подруги, для меня лично Весна и в частности 8 марта не состоялось, если в доме нет букета мимозы (наверное, из советских времен, когда других цветов не было! :smile: ).
Они такие нежные, они такие яркие, они НАСТОЯЩИЕ! 
Встретим Весну вместе:
[IMG]http://*********ru/504861.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

Выкладываю ещё один из "моих писательских опытов" ... сын очень любит, и постоянно просит почитать).
Если интересно - продолжение последует...
Не судите строго..ошибки и стилистику не коректировала...просто пока было вдохновение (год назад)  - писала ;)) 

*Приключения Медведика и его друзей.* 

     «До чего ж хорошо, когда у тебя есть настоящие друзья!!!» - подумал Медведик, и улыбнулся до ушей. Он подбежал к телефону, набрал нужный номер и тут же услышал звонкий голос Бамсика.
«Привет, Медведик! Ты уже готов к приключениям? Здорово! Тогда встречаемся ровно через час на нашем месте.
       через час – друзья радостно обнялись и весело пошагали навстречу новым приключениям. Ярко светило солнышко, подмигивая своим хитрым глазом, оно согревало и любило всех-всех на этой планете, и каждому казалось, что оно светит именно ему. Вот и сейчас Медведик раскинул в стороны свои руки и громко закричал: «Здравствуй, Солнце!». А Бамсик поднял голову вверх, прищурился и поддержал друга: «Здравствуй, Солнышко!».
       Они весело побежали по уже знакомой тропинке, и очень скоро оказались у домика своей закадычной подружки Лиски. Медведик очень любил бывать  гостях у Лиски, ведь её бабушка угощала самыми-пресамыми вкусными пирожками на свете. А дедушка рссказывал самые-пресамые интересные истории. Медведик обожал вкусно покушать, с удовольствием слушал рассказы Дедушки – но больше всего он любил слышать звонкий смех Лиски. Когда она смеялась, ему казалось что десятки…нет, тысячи прекрасных бабочек порхают вокруг. Вот и сейчас Медведик взял Бамсика за руку и поспешил войти в дом. Но что это? Возможно ему показалось? Да нет же он услышал тихий жалобный плачь. Это плакала Лиска, свернувшись калачиком рядом со своей Бабушкой. Слёзы бежали по щекам Лиски, и у Медведика глядя на её защимило сердце. Он вообще не переносил девчачих слёз, а особенно её, самой лучшей девочки на свете. Медведик посмотрел на Бамсика, который тоже погрустнел и поспешил утешить Лиску. Они сели рядышком и спросили, что же случилось. Бабушка, ласково гладила Лиску по голове, и она утерев слёзки начала свой рассказ.
        «Утро началось как обычно. Солнышко заглянуло в окошко, скользнув своим приветливым лучом по стене. Птички радостно пели свою утреннюю песню. Бабушка завела тесто, напекла целую гору ароматных пирожков и стала звать семью завтракать. Вот тут то мы и увидели – что Дедушкина кровать пуста. Его не было в доме, не нашли мы его и во дворе, и соседи тоже его не видели. Мы долго искали и звали Дедушку – и обессилев вернулись домой». 
       Все мальчишки храбрецы, особенно если дело касается самой лучшей девочки на свете. Вот и сейчас Медведик и Бамсик засобирались в путь-дрогу, чтобы отыскать Дедушку. Бабушка дала им в дорогу пирожков, а Лиска  проводила своих друзей до калитки и обещала не грустить.

----------


## Сильва

Привет! Кто весну ждёт? 
И котики мартовские есть...

----------


## Медведик

> котики мартовские ест


хи-хи...насмешила)

----------


## Марисоль

*Сильва*,
 Спасибо  :Tender:

----------


## Katjatja

Сильва котики класс!  
 в 4 года вечером с родителями собрали веточки вербы (с серыми пушистиками котиками). аккуратно оборвала все пушистики, сложила в тарелочка, накрыла платочком и была в полной уверенности, что на утро они все превратяться в настоящих котят, на утро испытала удивление почему не произошло.и зачем тогда звать и котиками.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Злравствуйте, мои дорогие форумчане.*
Я сегодня практически не ложилась спать. Всё музыку из темы, которую закроют, качала. А так как у меня скорость малюсенькая, вот и мучила свой комп до 5 утра. А скачала только маленькую толику. Вот опять на минутку к вам и в музыкалку.
*Кстати*, вы видели сайт нашей *Анжелы?*. Я была так удивлена и несказанно за неё рада. Своими ручками, головой, сама девочка наша в поту создала это творение. Рекомендую посмотреть. Хотя по секрету скажу, она его ещё не доделала. говорит там нет видео и мало фото. Но сам скелет, да ещё какой скелет, уже готов. Прогуляйтесь, загляните.
http://tamada-angella.narod.ru/ 





> Привет! Кто весну ждёт?


ЯЯяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя тоже жду.
а, вооюще, девочки и мужчины наши, что бы кто ни говорил, а именно тут в нашей теме я отдыхаю морально душой и сердцем. Я получаю огромное наслаждение от общения с вами. И я искренне в проявлении своих чувств. Думаю, это надо многим, чтоб утром кто-то подарил тебе улыбку, вечером пожелал спокойной ночи. И это вовсе не лесть и не елей на голову. Кто заходит в эту тему, тот действительно соскучился по теплу, весне и позитиву.
Кстати, *Осинка*, нагленькая тыю Приучила нас к утреннему кофе и теперь бросила. Мол сами сварите? Не, так не пойдёт. Хочу твоего, Осинкиного заваренного без сахара. 
Объявляю голодовку, пока кофе не дадут.!!!!!


Как же сильно я вас всех......................................................



*Катя, Ксана,Лисёнок, Дональд, Колесо,Ева, Юля......... -*  ребята, вы куды пропали? 




> Приключения Медведика и его друзей.




*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Garmonia*,
*Katjatja*,
Доброе утро, девчата!!!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Сильва*,
 Светик, где берёшь такие позитивчики с картинками. Уж я крот и то нарыть таких не могу. шепни на ушко.

----------


## julia2222

Всем добрый денёчек! :flower: 
Вот нашла такой стишок:

Спойте песенку с утра,
Что любили вы всегда,
И хороший анекдот
Тоже утром подойдёт!
Поздоровайтесь с природой:
"Добрый день!"- скажите ей.
И от этого на сердце
Станет МЯГЧЕ и ТЕПЛЕЙ!
Начинайте день с УЛЫБКИ,
С добрым сердцем и тогда
Будет РАДОСТЬ и УДАЧА
Вам сопутствовать ВСЕГДА!!!

Так вот, я песен не пою (так как не имею ни слуха ни голоса :Aga: ), но каждое утро захожу в эту тему и... НАСТРОЕНИЕ ПОДНИМАЕТСЯ Спасибо Вам, ребята, за то, что заряжаете положительной энергетикой и бодростью на весь день :Ok: 

Вот нашла такую историю:

История про Никиту Богословского (композитор, если кто не знает).
В детстве, листая телефонный справочник города Ленинграда, маленький Никита наткнулся на фамилию: Ангелов Ангел Ангелович. Он набрал номер, и сказал (тупой детский юмор):
- Позовите Черта Чертовича.
Оттуда раздались подобающие слова про маму мальчика, его умственные способности и проч. Но Никита только этого и хотел. Он звонил так много раз подряд, зовя Черта Чертовича, и наслаждался реакцией мужика. Под конец, г-н Ангелов просто вешал трубку.
Прошло очень много лет. Как-то Богословский, уже будучи человеком в летах, листал тот же самый справочник и опять (случайно) нашел Ангелова А.А. Набрал номер, и, давясь от смеха, попросил... Черта Чертовича! Из трубки старческий скрипучий голос проворчал:
- Ты еще жив, сволочь?

Ну, и ещё анекдот коротенький:

Едет новый pyсский на джипе, видит, идyт два здоpовенных жлоба и волокyт под pyки тpетьего... Останавливается.
- Мyжики! Что слyчилось?
- Да вот, - отвечают, - бpатан "меpс" в автосеpвис сдал... Учим ходить.

----------


## Djazi

Девочки,  примите и от меня немного ПОЗИТИВА! 
Посмотрите эти ролики:


http://www.s5s.ru/vremja.swf

http://www.s5s.ru/love.swf

http://www.s5s.ru/Smile.swf

----------


## _Лесюня_

Всем Огромный-огромный ПРИВЕТ!!!!
Я же говорила ,что не могу жить без Вашего сайта "mskяшина"




> Комп в окно  по другому не получится...


А окромя этого-есть рецепты- больно инфы там много, да Фото гигов на 10....

да, согласна, лиши нас того сайта и форума-дык мы иные пути найдем!!!
это ж Мы, СИЛА!!!)))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Всё гениальное - просто! Не оплатите за следующий месяц за интернет.


а телефон на кой? с него ж выйти можно!!!И СЛАВА БОГУ ,скажу я вам, что можно!!!!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> Предлагаешь лишить нас единственной зачастую радости..


АААА, фотки прямо супер... и прямо про меня!!!!! У меня муж так и сказал:biggrin:




> Девчата, сходите в "ищу..." ссылочку swinging гляньте.


это ужо перехватчики... Я видела в контакте/хотя не факт, что первоисточник/ год назад. Так и пара там подкована в танцевальных Па, и Эмоции у них так и плещут, что им все затем рукоплещут!!!о как...
мужичок тут мешковат малость.... да у меня муж вообще слаб на танцы...
Эх, МУЖИКИ!!!! Танцуйте!!! это так здорово!!! и так приятно, когда мужчина двигается....помню, была на свадьбе ,так там одни девчонки плясали...
мужики пока не накачались-не вышли!!! и что они там свальсировать могли???
Да, точно......обнять и плакать!!!
да и у меня на свадьбе молодежь я сама ходила "поднимала"..аж перед старшим поколением неудобно было.

А вот в пятницу были в Данс клубе, там видели двух парней. Они ТАК отрывались, что мы глаз отвесть не могли!!!
Так и надо ,считаю...Блин, я всеми частями тела за ТАНЦующих мужчин!!!

*Добавлено через 20 минут*



> Выкладываю ещё один из "моих писательских опытов"


какая славная история)))
а где можно почитать другие???




> в 4 года вечером с родителями собрали веточки вербы (с серыми пушистиками котиками). аккуратно оборвала все пушистики, сложила в тарелочка, накрыла платочком и была в полной уверенности, что на утро они все превратяться в настоящих котят, на утро испытала удивление почему не произошло.и зачем тогда звать и котиками.


блин)) Супер!!!! дети такие чудные)) мы тоже все выходные о детских случаях вспоминали)) а еще моя мама рассказывала какие мы были в детстве. То одну историю ,то другую. А мы всегда просили ее еще рассказать что-нибуь)

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*



> Катя, Ксана,Лисёнок, Дональд, Колесо,Ева, Юля......... - ребята, вы куды пропали?


чего меня касается ,так я тут.... и часто тут!!! вчера была ,сегодня. и отчеты выставляла.. .А ночью не сижу-ДА...пока не могу. но, это временно)))

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
*julia2222*,
Юляшка!!!! АНЕКДОТЫ- СУПЕР!!!
от корки до корки...:biggrin::biggrin: :Vah: 



> Девочки, примите и от меня немного ПОЗИТИВА! 
> Посмотрите эти ролики:


Оля ,спасибо огромное... :flower:  это пригодится...мотивация никому не мешает!
особенно в кризис :Ok: 

с Огромным удовольствием Всех читала и смотрела!!!


вот так)

----------


## Медведик

*Djazi*,
посмотрела... спасибо))))) эх..вроде умные ... а напоминать постоянно приходтится))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Всем добрго вечера!!!!! 

Ну ГДЕ же вы?????  [img]http://s2.******info/9b1b822015ef22e3ffaff23804a1a65d.gif[/img] не вижу((((

----------


## Курица

> примите и от меня немного ПОЗИТИВА!


[IMG]http://*********ru/508969m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/514089m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> ребята, вы куды пропали?


Да здесь я, здесь! Просто творческий застой, бывает иногда...
Всем привет! 
Я сегодня на основной работе была. Да детки не очень радуют, только одна девочка вроде ничего. Я не делю деток на способных и не способных. Только на тех, с кем интересно работать, а с кем не очень. Порой с теми, у кого способности средние или ниже интереснее работать...Не знаю почему... А мои любимые ученики выпустились в прошлом году...:frown:
Вот они.

[IMG]http://*********ru/495638.jpg[/IMG]

Раньше я устраивала собрание с родителями и концерт...Был сладкий стол для детей...

[IMG]http://*********ru/487446m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/488470m.jpg[/IMG]

Сейчас уже не устраиваю. А воскресенье играли на выборах. Из моих Сашенька на флейте... А ещё юные вокалистки...

[IMG]http://*********ru/459798m.jpg[/IMG]

Девочки! Последнее время неполадки с интернетом! Юные вокалистки не загружаются. :biggrin: Потом. 

Пока пропадаю по техническим причинам! Всех люблю, до встречи!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> И котики мартовские есть


Класс!!




> Я же говорила ,что не могу жить без Вашего сайта "mskяшина"


Взаимно!! Даже на отдыхе забегаю ненадолго!!!
Вот и сейчас пришел с ужина плотного и навестил!! Отключаюсь, буду фото с сегодняшней экскурсии на Медовые водопады на ноут кидать с флэшки!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

сем привет....
Очень вам рада.....
и Леночка ,и Ксаночка, Танюша) списибо за позитив)))

Юра привет... а в тебе мы и не сомневались!!! как мы без тебя, да как ты без нас!!!

Ну что, дорогие мои....
по ЧАЙКУ????



угощайтесь)

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Вот и сейчас пришел с ужина плотного и навестил!! Отключаюсь, буду фото с сегодняшней экскурсии на Медовые водопады на ноут кидать с флэшки!!


так, Юра с плотного ужина, да с заплыва Медового....давай уж не только на Ноут фотки -то свои... И нам уж пару покажи, а то все б дразниться!!!:wink:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Всё музыку из темы, которую закроют, качала.


*Ксюш, извини моё невежество, плиз...Но как темка-то называется?*

Юные вокалистки, как и обещала...Мож звёздами станут. :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/491563m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/497707m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Ксюш, извини моё невежество, плиз...Но как темка-то называется


аналогичный вопрос....откуда все чего качают.. ТОВАРИЩИ!!! ПОМОГИТЕ!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/478250m.jpg[/IMG]

Ксаночка.. .вокалистки - Супер!!!
главное, им вот таких "вокалистов" не повстречать)


*Добавлено через 11 минут*
и правда... Где все?  не вижу вас, товарищи форумчане!!!
Кричу ,зову, но все напрасно... я в отчаяньи...
[IMG]http://*********ru/468010m.jpg[/IMG]

неужто с чайком моим не то что-то??
И поплахело вам отчего-то?
[IMG]http://*********ru/517165m.jpg[/IMG]

аль приглашением своим вас наугала?
Али обилием картинок я достала?
[IMG]http://*********ru/472106m.jpg[/IMG]

вы тока намекните и из ниоткуда
...Случится чудо ,друг придет на помощь другу:


ау.... я, видимо, одна в этой паутине?


*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
вы где!!!!!!!!!!так, ладно.... я пока слетаю в отчеты.....
там, гвоорят много интересного!!! не теряйте!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

[IMG]http://*********ru/516140.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> так, Юра с плотного ужина, да с заплыва Медового....давай уж не только на Ноут фотки -то свои... И нам уж пару покажи


Кидаю!!! Первая площадка смотровая, гора кольцо. Там нос прям как у меня.
Вторая на водопаде, правда поскользнулся на камнях и ноги промочил.
А на входе собирали экологический сбор, по 60 руб с человека с нас двоих 120.
Протянул чернобровому, желтозубому гражданину 5000 руб., а у него сдачи не оказалось, сказал на обратной дороге отдашь. Я "забыл" и он тоже. Пришлось на сэкономленые деньги купить теплые носки. Как уверяла продавец, из натуральной собачей шерсти. Я уточнял, говорит Бобик еще бегает. Зато ноги промокшие согрел. Вот теперь весь страдаю, за экологию деньги не отдал, носки купил, а вдруг кто поскользнется???? (квитанции или билеты само-собой желтозубый красавец не имел:biggrin:)
[IMG]http://*********ru/461868.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/464940.jpg[/IMG]

Это фото, которые получил вчера по электронке с последней, перед отьездом свадьбы.
[IMG]http://*********ru/516143.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/522287.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Ксаночка.. .вокалистки - Супер!!!
> главное, им вот таких "вокалистов" не повстречать)


Класс!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Спасибо за фотки! Как всегда СУПЕР!  :Ok:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Спасибо за фотки! Как всегда СУПЕР!


Вообще-то я снимаю в RAWе, а это просто контрольки, необработанные JPGи,
сжал только до 120 кб. Спасибо, а дома из RAWа выведу как нужно.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Ну вот, всё-таки пробило меня на мою любимую тему, кошачью. Сейчас вот очень смеялись. У нас живут 3 кошки, я уже говорила. Самую младшую зовут Гринч. Это девочка, а с именем мы долго не могли определиться, кошечка родилась осенью и к Новому Году подросла и стала хулиганить (ей 3 года). Каждое утро мы собирали по всей квартире мишуру с ёлки. И вот посмотрели фильм "Гринч, укравший Рождество"
и назвали котёнка именем главного героя. Прилепилось!
А сегодня мама принесла конфеты. Гринч их очень любит. И ест очень смешно! Хорошо, когда фот дома есть!

[IMG]http://*********ru/458785m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/500768m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/503840m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/496672m.jpg[/IMG]

И играет потом фантиком! Если куда загонит, под дверь например, пытается лапой достать.

[IMG]http://*********ru/483360m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/484384m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

> Кидаю!!! Первая площадка смотровая, гора кольцо. Там нос прям как у меня.


*Юра!*Красота,аж сердце мое замерло...Посмотри на мою аву - мое лицо в горе Кольцо!

*Лесюня, Ксана* тема: Муз сопровождение праздника,она закрывается,дали несколько дней и все,весь материал прикроют!"Так что быстро туда и качать...качать!

----------


## Анжелла

Юра! Я еду к тебе! :Vah:  Красотища!
Вот и я подошла. Сегодня у сынули день рождения был и я весь вечер с детьми провела! Вот вам чай с тортиком!

----------


## _Лесюня_

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Юрочка!!! отличные фото. Спасибо. Захотелось поехать туда непременно!!!
прямо супер!!! Водопад отличный. Я люблю водопады...Это как огромный бурлящий поток, Огромное нерущимое скопление энергии, информации, чистоты...
я же огненый знак, и вода меня очень успокаивает.... Рядом с водопадами мне легко и как-то умиротворенно...
фото свои выставлю с фодопадами обязательно!!! чесслво, уже пол четвертого и как-то хотса спать...видимо ,без Кофея Татьяны Осинки и впрямь никуда))

еще, Юра!!! аппаратура и свет- просто СУПЕР!!!!
ну чего...жди таперь всех нас на Дискотеку!!! Правда, девчата??:wink:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Ksana tenlark*,- фотки суперские!!!! три коты... это ж надо.... У меня один, но зато ОЧЕНЬ любимый!!!!такие фортели выдает-до слез смеемся)
Спасибо за позитив ,дорогая))эх..весы, весы...
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*Анжелла*,поздравляю с Днем рождения Сынули... А тортик твой-вообще сбой всей системе диетолога!!!
:cool: :flower:  :Aga: 

*Колесо*,спасибо, понеслесь смотреть бегом энтот форум...
Все, товарищи... Спокойной ночи)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

В воскресенье на даче прощались с масленицей. Вот такакя она у нас получилась

[IMG]http://*********ru/515106.jpg[/IMG]

Прощай, масленица!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/512034.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/501794.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

Народ! Целый день не была... Не знаю, то ли  спокойной ночи желать , то ли с добрым утром приветствовать

----------


## Курица

*ВОТ ВАМ ДЛЯ УТРЕННЕГО ПОЗИТИВА:*
Влюбляюсь я обычно так же стремительно и с тем же результатом, с каким потерявший управление танк въезжает в бетонную стену. Грохот, пыль, стоны. Крики «как ты могла?!» из-под обломков. Покалечены все в радиусе десяти метров от эпицентра. А я, невредимая, сижу в танковой башне и страстно предаюсь самоуничижению.
Это кульминация. А перед этим бывает увертюра с литаврами. Организм у меня очень разборчивый, по всем статьям гораздо более нравственный, чем я сама. Поэтому когда примерно раз в шесть лет он заявляет «хочу!!» и указывает пальчиком – кого, то сопротивление бывает равносильно самовредительству.
С моей противоречивой внешностью победа никогда не давалась мне легко. Пришлось накачать некоторую харизму, нужное выпятить, ненужное втянуть и закамуфлировать по возможности.
Интеллект в период влюбленности, как известно, уходит в долгосрочный отпуск за свой счет. Мой – не исключение. Уходит и забирает с собой целый мешок всякой всячины, все эти общечеловеческие погремушки – морально-аморально, красиво-некрасиво, все эти ойчтожепослеэтогобудет и какжеобомнеподумаютлюди. От этого я становлюсь необыкновенно уверена в себе. Я знаю как надо, когда надо и с кем надо, а любые препятствия, зазевавшиеся на моем пути, давлю, не глядя. И если я зафиксировала цель, вывернуться из-под меня практически невозможно.
Становясь на тропу охоты, вооружаюсь только тем, что я есть, лишнего с собой не беру, чтобы идти налегке. Добыча тем временем мирно пасется на опушке, прядая чуткими ушами, жуя травку и ничего не подозревая.
Главное, выйти из укрытия так, чтобы вожделенная зверушка приняла тебя поначалу за деталь пейзажа. Потом очень аккуратно, чтобы не спугнуть, перейти из категории просто детали пейзажа в категорию интересной детали пейзажа. Это нелегко и требует ювелирной осторожности. Именно на этом этапе очень многие неопытные ловцы остаются без добычи. Одно неверное движение, грубость, глупость или бестактность – и только кусты покачиваются, да слышится треск валежника.
Поэтому я подхожу издалека и как бы вообще иду по своим делам. Через какое-то время, когда зверь делает два-три неуверенных шага в мою сторону, чтобы просто принюхаться, можно двигать собой.
О! Это решающий момент. Я распускаю перья. Пою. Танцую. Льщу. Тонко уязвляю. Разливаюсь соловьем. Молчу сочувственно. Интимно шевелю бедром. Как бы ненароком роняю вишенку в декольте. Всем телом подпираю скособоченную самооценку – ты можешь! Ты лучший! И все искренне, умно, а главное – ненавязчиво и вовремя, на одной только мозжечковой энергии, потому что интуиция моя в это время стоит дыбом, как шерсть на волчьем загривке, ловит едва заметные флюиды, чует дыхание и бога, и черта.
И вот, зверушка подбирается все ближе и ближе, подергивая влажным носом, радуется, когда ты приходишь, быстро и нервно хватает еду с руки. Теперь любопытная деталь пейзажа становится для нее деталью необходимой.
Некоторые юные и горячие ловцы уверены, что именно в этот момент как раз и следует набрасывать сеть или затягивать лассо. Иные так просто сами прыгают из засады, не выдержав нервного напряжения. Это распространенное стратегическое заблуждение, в которое я не рекомендую впадать. Во-первых, очень легко промахнуться, а во вторых, водить потом добычу на аркане и вечно опасаться побега хлопотно и утомительно.
Свободу выбора, между прочим, никто не отменял. Лучше всего неожиданно и без предупреждения исчезнуть из поля зрения. Осиротить привычный ландшафт. Дать время на осознание того, что именно вот эта деталь теперь важнее и нужнее любого пейзажа. И если добыча не начнет метаться в поисках – можно считать охоту проваленной, сворачивать лагерь и уходить восвояси. Проигрывать, как известно, тоже нужно уметь.
Так случается, но не часто. Чаще взмыленная зверушка, оскальзываясь на камнях и путаясь рожками в ветках, сама находит ловца и поселяется рядом, считая это своей доброй волей. И никаких сетей. Никаких, заметьте, арканов.
Предваряя возмущенные вопли, скажу - нет, это все не от комплекса неполноценности. Нет, гнусная манипуляция здесь не при чем. Эта древняя игра вообще не отменяет ни любви, ни человеческих искренних отношений. Да, это парадокс. А что делать.
Но, допустим, охота удалась и можно расслабиться. Позволить себе блаженство.
Обожаемая добыча принадлежит только мне, смотрит влюбленно, бормочет нежно, делает приятно. Делает, как умеет, сообразно своим представлениям о любви. Я отвечаю тем же, поддерживая отношения в относительной гармонии. Тут-то и начинается самое интересное. Вдруг через какое-то время я начинаю капризничать. Не могу удержаться. То мне не так и это мне не эдак. Требования становятся противоречивы и меняются по пять раз на дню. Я сама не знаю, чего мне нужно, а несчастный объект моей влюбленности вообще что-либо перестает понимать. Мне начинает казаться, что это он виноват в том, что я несчастна. Ему начинает казаться, что я припадочная истеричка. Мы оба неправы, но в воздухе уже пульсируют шаровые молнии, и пованивает озоном.
А я смотрю на него, на этот объект, лично мною выстраданный и выбранный из многих, и отчаянно борюсь с желанием взять его за шкирку, встряхнуть так, чтоб хрустнул позвоночник и прошипеть нежно прямо в ухо: “Слышь, ты, возлюбленный. Я все еще горячая и живая. Не видишь, что ли, мне мало. Мне нужно больше. Больше всего того, что ты можешь дать. Накорми меня, а то ведь сдохну с голоду рядом с тобой.» К сожалению, все мои интересы, волнения и страсти обычно замкнуты на одного человека. Практичная дамская раздробленность в этом вопросе мне несвойственна. Иногда я об этом жалею.
Возлюбленные, кстати, мне попадаются все непростые, с наворотами и тараканами, расписанными под хохлому. А чем сложнее человечек, тем менее склонен он к абсолютной преданности и самопожертвованию, хотя бы даже и в пользу единственной и любимой. Сложная личность интуитивно чувствует, что эта густая душевная кровь, креативная энергия может еще пригодится так или иначе, и придерживает ее в себе до последнего, дозируя скупо и расчетливо. Самодостаточность требует строго замкнутой циркуляции. А мне всегда было нужно все до капли, и каждый день. Откуда, спрашивается, взять. Самому не хватает.
И вот мои субтильные и интеллигентные возлюбленные начинают меня бояться. Ничего удивительного. Когда на твоих глазах домашняя кошечка оборачивается осатаневшим драконом, лязгающим и огнедышащим, любой наложит в штаны. Я угадываю это по опасливому выражению лица и конвульсивному движению головой назад и в бок, как будто от меня все время ожидают внезапного удара в лицо. Видя такое дело, я втягиваю когти, грустнею, бледнею и пытаюсь испрашивать совета у тех, кого считаю умнее себя.
- Женщина, - говорят мне эти компетентные товарищи, - не волнуйтесь. Это у вас конверсивный невроз на почве глубокой инфантильности, обусловленной детской травмой средней тяжести. Выйдите, наконец, за пределы своего эго, и все устаканится. Всего-то.
Я-то не волнуюсь. Я вообще могу усвистать от своего эго так далеко, как некоторым и не снилось. Эта редкая моя способность составила мне репутацию человека мягкосердечного, отзывчивого, филантропа и альтруиста. Но это бессовестная ложь и тщательно наведенный морок. А правда в том, что чем дальше я от своего эго, тем несчастней. Данность такая, неискоренимая.
На самом деле, я абсолютный, сферический эгоцентрик. Гладкий и цельный, как стеклянный шарик. Люблю, чтобы все было по-моему и никак иначе. Любой компромисс мне жмет, трет и режет под мышками. Если вселенная недостаточно резво вращается вокруг меня, я беспокоюсь. Я не понимаю теории двух половинок и практику сложной системы взаимных уступок. Счастье – это когда меня греют в ладонях, бережно протирают замшевой тряпочкой, хранят в бархатной коробочке, любуясь на досуге радужными переливами, которые никогда не повторяются. Так выглядит любовь в моем исполнении - я с тобой, во мне много всякого любопытного, и оно твое, смотри, радуйся, но большего не требуй.
А переделывать меня, боюсь, поздно. Разве что разбить на сотню осколков и смести в совочек.

Бывшие мои, дорогие мои брошенные и бросившие меня. Если я кому из вас говорила, что люблю – так это была чистая правда, не заморачивайтесь. И вообще, никто из вас ни в чем не виноват, если вдруг что-нибудь похожее придет в голову – плюньте и валите все на меня. Я – шарик, ко мне все равно ничего не липнет.
(с) karma-amrak

и ВОТ:
http://demiart.ru/forum/journal_uplo...1226043043.jpg

----------


## Медведик

> сынули день рождения был


и ты молчала??? поздравляю Анжел!!!! Ведь день рождения наших детей вдвойне наш праздник МАТЕРИНСТВА)))) Здоровья мамочке и сыну!!![img]http://s15.******info/ebfd84995a2a9c3cb471f157e1a7bf58.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Всем доброго утра!!!!!!
чашечку чаю???? [img]http://s16.******info/8e8da657fd697bf85be32987462fd414.gif[/img]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Анжела, С Днём варенья сынули!!!
Мамочке, по традиции, цветы:
[IMG]http://*********ru/468007.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/473127.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
А всем - утренний кофе. Приучила... на свою голову... :Vah: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/471079.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/460839.jpg[/IMG]  
А для любителей горячий шоколад:
[IMG]http://*********ru/461863.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/458791.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> А для любителей горячий шоколад:


ой люблю-люблю-люблююююю

----------


## tatiana-osinka

А у кого низкое давление - коньячок к кофе
[IMG]http://*********ru/517158.jpg[/IMG]
Или что там в этой бутылке, все равно не навредит...!  :Ok:

----------


## Katjatja

> *ВОТ ВАМ ДЛЯ УТРЕННЕГО ПОЗИТИВА:*
> Влюбляюсь я обычно так же стремительно и с тем же результатом, с каким потерявший управление танк въезжает в бетонную стену. и ВОТ:
> http://demiart.ru/forum/journal_uplo...1226043043.jpg


Доброе утро! Танюша я даже в комп скопирую. я к концу рассказа могла только сдавлено хрюкать. написано обалдеть как.
со своими тараканами расписанными под хохлому:biggrin:

Мама Анжелла принимайте поздравления и буси в связи с рождением сына! рождение ребенок это подвиг! и так приятно если ребенок награда! здоровья тебе и сил для дальнейшего воспитания:biggrin: все равно ведь детей до пенсии воспитываем

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Анжелла*,
Поздравляю!   [IMG]http://*********ru/472102.gif[/IMG]

Желаю имениннику [IMG]http://*********ru/464934.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## _Лесюня_

!!!!ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!!
 
КАК Я РАДА ВАС ВИДЕТЬ!!!!!
У нас солнышко на улице, дел невпроворот, НО... как же я не поздороваюсь, когда открыт комп ,да и ...ВЕСНА!!! Весною пахнет!!! так хорошо на улице-вы не представляете)))

ну ,я не удержалась... сейчас покажу:biggrin:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброе утро, и уже день всем!!!!



> Юра!Красота,аж сердце мое замерло...Посмотри на мою аву - мое лицо в горе Кольцо!


Таня привет!! Да узнаю гору, правда она стала вот такая, народ постарался память о себе оставить:[IMG]http://*********ru/503865.jpg[/IMG]



> Захотелось поехать туда непременно!!!


Рекомендую. Кисловодск Класс!!!



> Прощай, масленица!!!


Запалили тетку!!!



> Сегодня у сынули день рождения был


Так, это!! С прошедшим!!!




> Всем доброго утра!!!!!!


Привет Лена!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

это вид с нашей спальни.... фото через балконное окно, поэтому-извиняете с качеством....


а это фото с Кабинета))) 

Вот такое радостное солнышко!!!!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> !!!!ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!!


Позитивный кадр!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> фото через балконное окно, поэтому-извиняете с качеством....


Можно и открыть окно, АААААА??? или холодно???

----------


## _Лесюня_

> В воскресенье на даче прощались с масленицей. Вот такакя она у нас получилась


Классная!!! Прямо Русская ммм Баба, пардон, коли кого это корежит…Но, она такая …ДЕРЕВЕНСКАЯ!!! Как бабушка говорит наша – Добре…
У нас/хихихи/ похудее она явно)))

*Сильва*,
А просто ПРИВЕТ  Мы рады очень тебя видеть и Добрым Утром и Спокойной ночью!!!! …а я сначала писала «Доброе времени суток». Потом, выяснилось, что у многих так не говорят, а кто-то и вовсе не понял. Так что
Здравствуйте…я говорю вам  -ЗДРАВ_СТВУЙТЕ!




> Я – шарик, ко мне все равно ничего не липнет.


О, сестра .как ты многолика:biggrin::biggrin: :Ok:  :flower: 
Не, отличная ссылочка. Спасибо, Танюш)))




> А для любителей горячий шоколад
> А у кого низкое давление - коньячок к кофе


Ох, Танюша.... избалуете Вы с Анжелкой нас своими напитками вкусными, да явствами аппетитными!!! Как отдыхать поеду - как без вас? это ж уже как зависимость!!:eek:радует, только, что ВКУСНЕНЬКАЯ :flower:  зависимость :Oj: 




> Доброе утро, и уже день всем!!!!


Юра!!! Добрый!!!
спасибо, дорогой, что такую экскурсию устраиваешь... 
Конечно, после таких пейзажей да по рекомендации твоей мы туда если не рванем, то запланируем!!!




> Можно и открыть окно, АААААА??? или холодно???


вообще ,прохладно. Я еле второе фото сделала. А на балконе не смогла открыть, т.к. Окна высокие, закрыто высоко, нать за стулом идтить :Oj:  :Oj: 
мне не Лень!!!! я просот скорее поделиться Радостью с ВАМИ хотела :Oj:

----------


## Медведик

> мне не Лень


а я вааащщееее ЛЕНА ... наша лена всех поленит переленит выленит))))

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Вид с балкона... 
В позапрошлом году моя мама подарила внучке, моей дочери, путёвку в детский лагерь в Турции...Дети летели на самолёте. Представьте моё состояние! Когда знаешь, что твой ребёнок сейчас в небе...К счастью, полёт прошёл хорошо! 
Когда приезжаю в Москву, останавливаюсь у родственника. Метро "Домодедовская".
С балкона иногда видно взлетающие самолёты...
Эти фотографии сделаны как раз в тот день, когда дочь летела из Турции.

[IMG]http://*********ru/511032.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/508984.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

а вот мой вид из окна...начиная с 14-и до самого заката (которым можно любоватся с лоджии) - ярко светит солнышко)))

ну а пока оно только на подступах ;))

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Мож пора уже?    [IMG]http://*********ru/477244.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

вот и солнышко)))

----------


## romashakun

> вот и солнышко)))


А у нас на юге солнышко светит вовсю, правда на градуснике еще только 9 тепла, но все равно приятно, что скоро будет совсем тепло .

----------


## _Лесюня_

> а я вааащщееее ЛЕНА ... наша лена всех поленит переленит выленит))))


ой))) у меня так подуга и свидетельницца говорит)
прямо улыбнула ты меня, спасибо)



> вот и солнышко)))


это мы из Академа тебе отправили)) У нас светило дай бог!!!

----------


## Volodя

> А у нас на юге солнышко светит вовсю, правда на градуснике еще только 9 тепла, но все равно приятно, что скоро будет совсем тепло .


 :Aga:  Я недавно в беседке писАл, что ук нас уде первые цветочки цветут... Вот Вы свидетель:wink:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Volodя*,
 Чё с Беседкой-то опять, прям любопытство раздирает...:wink:

----------


## Медведик

[img]http://s.******info/b161a864e9bcccd1895aa1f5d159a41c.gif[/img]Доброй ночи!!!! 

Завтра с утра очень важная встреча...[img]http://s.******info/caedc1ff1dee0739260f636f141e3b86.gif[/img]надеюсь - на этот раз всё образуется самым благоприятным для меня образом))))

Днём отпишусь.

----------


## Volodя

> Чё с Беседкой-то опять, прям любопытство раздирает...


Бог и Николай знает! :biggrin:


> Доброй ночи!!!!


Доброй!

----------


## Анжелла

> Завтра с утра очень важная встреча...надеюсь - на этот раз всё образуется самым благоприятным для меня образом))))


ЛЕнусик! Желаем удачи! :flower:  Мы будем за тебя держать кулачки...


*Добавлено через 53 секунды*



> Бог и Николай знает!


Вова, не шали! Пост на дворе.:wink:

----------


## Volodя

> Вова, не шали! Пост на дворе.


Я не шалю)))) просто написал о своём курсе дел... Я не в курсе, где беседка...

----------


## Katjatja

> Я не шалю)))) просто написал о своём курсе дел... Я не в курсе, где беседка...


так уже есть под номер 6

----------


## _Лесюня_

Медведик!!! болеем за тебя... Давай, все должно получиться!!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Анжеллочка добрый вечер!)))
 :flower: 

*Katjatja*,
 она тоже весенняя??))) или просто номер 6?

----------


## Курица

_УДИВИТЕЛЬНОЕ_РЯДОМ...(из Инета)
Не прикол, но сильно:
Однажды, профессор на одной из лекций представил нам новенькую. В этот момент я почувствовала легкое прикосновение к своему плечу. Оглянувшись, я увидела маленькую сухонькую старушку, улыбающуюся мне так открыто, что невольно улыбка озарила и мое лицо.

- Привет, красавица, меня зовут Роза и мне 87 лет, - сказала она. - Могу я присесть рядом? - Я заулыбалась и подвинулась, чтобы уступить ей место.
- Конечно, присаживайтесь. Могу я узнать, что привело Вас в университет в столь невинном возрасте? - мне вдруг захотелось шутить.
- Я здесь, чтобы встретить богатого мужа и нарожать ему кучу детей, - подмигнув мне, парировала старушка.- А если серьезно? - Роза нравилась мне все больше и больше. Меня заинтересовали мотивы появления здесь этой весьма пожилой женщины.
- А если серьезно... Я всегда хотела получить высшее образование, и вот я здесь, - ответила Роза.

После лекций мы отправились в студенческую столовую и вместе пообедали. С этого дня мы на протяжении трех месяцев обедали вместе. Роза стала душой компании почти всех студенческих тусовок. Все студенты охотно общались с ней, ни разу не высказав своей неприязни.

В конце семестра мы пригласили ее произнести речь на выпускном вечере. Когда она шла к трибуне, листки со шпаргалками выпали из ее рук. Смутившись, Роза попыталась подобрать их, но собрала далеко не все листочки.
- Прошу прощения, я стала такой рассеянной.. Ради мужа я бросила пить пиво, поэтому от виски я пьянею значительно быстрее, - пошутила она. - Я уже не соберу шпаргалки, поэтому позвольте просто сказать мне, что я думаю. - Пока затихал смех, она прокашлялась и начала свою речь:

- Мы не перестаем играть, потому что мы взрослеем. Мы взрослеем, потому что перестаем играть. Есть всего лишь несколько составляющих Вашего успеха, молодости и счастья. Вы должны улыбаться и каждый день находить что-то смешное в жизни. Вам необходима мечта. Когда Вы перестаете мечтать - Вы умираете. Вокруг нас столько людей, которые мертвы и они даже не догадываются об этом! Есть огромная разница между старением и взрослением. Если Вам 19 лет и Вы целый год будете валяться на диване и ничего не делать - Вам станет 20. Если я проваляюсь на диване целый год и ничего не буду делать - мне исполнится 88. Нет ничего сложного в том, чтобы стать старше. Нам не нужен талант или дар для того, чтобы постареть. Дар в том, чтобы открыть новые возможности для себя в переменах. Не жалейте ни о чем! Старые люди обычно не сожалеют о сделанном, они скорбят о том, чего они не успели сделать. Боятся смерти только те, в ком есть много сожаления.
Закончив свою речь фразой "с уважением, Роза", старушка вернулась на свое место. Мы все молчали, переваривая услышанное.

Через год Роза получила высшее образование, о котором она так долго мечтала. А еще через неделю она тихо умерла во сне. Более двух тысяч студентов пришло на ее похороны, в память о том, что эта маленькая светлая женщина научила их быть теми, кем они могут и хотят быть.

Запомните: старение - неизбежно. Взросление - выборочно._

----------


## _Лесюня_

хотелось бы этим тихим началовесенним вечером вам поднять немного настроение...
Когда-то юля тут анекдот автолюбительский выставляла... так вот:

Водителям на заметку: 
Сигнализация орала не потому что разбили окно машины, а окно разбили 
из-за того, что орала сигнализация!!
Встретились три старых приятеля. Один говорит: 
- У меня крутой джип с тонированными стеклами. Народ думает, что я 
бандит и объезжает меня стороной. 
- А у меня Мерседес с мигалкой и блатными номерами! - отвечает другой. 
- А я езжу на битой Оке. А сзади у меня табличка: "Осторожно, за рулем 
неудачник! Заденешь – неудача перейдет на тебя!". Так меня вообще за 
два ряда объезжают, - отвечает третий


(у нас со дворе... не помню, мож выставляла...)

     Махнул случайно гаишник палкой. Хотел подойти извиниться. Только подошел, водитель: 
-Я права забыл! 
Жена рядом: 
-Врет он все!Пил вчера! 
Теща сзади: 
-На краденой машине всегда поймают! 
Голос из багажника: 
-Границу уже переехали?  




*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Старые люди обычно не сожалеют о сделанном, они скорбят о том, чего они не успели сделать. Боятся смерти только те, в ком есть много сожаления.


отлично!!!! просто здорово...
спасибо, тебе, Татьян... ты заставляешь не забывать важное...остановиться и задуматься...
мой юмор после этого явно не в тему( :Oj: опоздала, копируя фотки

----------


## Сильва

Бабушки-старушки, ушки на макушке. [IMG]http://*********ru/493632m.jpg[/IMG] Это мой младший сегодня танцевал... :biggrin: 
И ещё - вальс [IMG]http://*********ru/498752m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ура! Я могу звонить в Росиию по Скайпу! Уже пробовала. Класс!!! :Ok:

----------


## Сильва

*tatiana-osinka*,
 А в Украину не пробовала?:smile: Скайп-то напиши.

----------


## Курица

http://www.zvezdi.ru/catalog/anne_geddes_26/
*ВСЕМ СПАТЬ, И ПУСТЬ ВАМ ПРИСНИТСЯ ВОТ ЧТО!!!*

----------


## Сильва



----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Сильва*,
Еще не знаю, я тут впервые предоставила свободу действий моим мужчинам...
Сын прийдет и все расскажет. Кстати, Анжела, я тебе звонила, а ты не ответила. А со Светой и по телефону могём... Камеры-то у меня нет, только наушники с микрофоном (пока)

----------


## julia2222

Всем, добрый вечер! :Aga: 
Пришла с работы "никакая" от усталости, но вот что в СЕТИ нашла, сама посмеялась и Вам того же желаю:

"Пока вы будете помнить русский, ваша жизнь в Чехии будет одним сплошным
весельем.
 "Вонявки" в переводе с чешского духи, :smile:
"черствые потравины" - свежие продукты,
"падло с быдлом на плавидле" - статный парень с веслом на лодке :biggrin:

Говорят, что несколько лет назад русские туристы ржали до икоты, глядя
на рекламные щиты "Кока-колы". Там красовалась традиционная замерзшая
бутылочка, а надпись на щите гласила: "Доконали тварь!" Икающие от смеха
русские не сразу и соображали, что в переводе с чешского сия надпись
это всего лишь мощный рекламный слоган - "Совершенное творение!".

В Праге над входом в некоторые увеселительные заведения красуется
надпись - "Девки даром". Представляете, как обламываются русскоговорящие мужчины, когда узнают, что значит это всего лишь, что
девушки не платят за вход!
А еще жилой дом - "барак",
А "привет подружка" - "ахой перделка"...... И это правда!"  :Aga: 

Всем, спокойной ночи! :Ok:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Это мой младший сегодня танцевал...


ой как здорово!!! поздравляю!!! такой галантный кавалер вальсирует)))
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 




> Ура! Я могу звонить в Росиию по Скайпу! Уже пробовала. Класс!!!


Танюша ,поздравляю!!! :Vah:  :flower: 
Это ничего что камеры нет, я тоже так общаюсь...пока:biggrin:

*Курица*,
ссылка ОЧень милая)))Особенно где мужчины и дети)




> сама посмеялась и Вам того же желаю:


юлечка... привет... только о тебе гвоорила и думала....
ты как всегда, спозитивишь по полной!!! Умоца:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

А это ВСЕМ ВАМ....ВПРЕДВЕРИИ 8МАРТА!!! дорогие Дэвушки, как Курочка писала)

----------


## julia2222

*_Лесюня_*, :flower: 
Лесюнька, у тебя ж там уже глубокая ночь, а ты всё не спишь. ФОРУМОМАНИШЬ?:smile: А я всё, ребята, ухожу до завтра! :Aga:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Лесюнька, у тебя ж там уже глубокая ночь, а ты всё не спишь. ФОРУМОМАНИШЬ? А я всё, ребята, ухожу до завтра!


не спится... обпилась Кофе... во тсижу терь... музыку слушаю...
:eek:
Кстати, кому нужна танц. композиция - пишите...
пробовала закачать на муз.форум-никак...

ее по радио крутят у нас ,и танцполы она покоряет, однако ее не слышали многие
Скидывала не многим с сайта нашего -понравилась)
так что милости просим... :Aga: 

Юляшка - по горшкам и спать?!!!:wink:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



*Добавлено через 50 минут*
*................всем Спокойной Ночи...........*
омое, пятый час-усну как младенец...



*............красивых вам, всем, красочных снов................*

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро старна!!!!!!!!!!!
УРРРРААААА! У меня всё прошло гладко)))

Дело в том что Анечка Сенс и Люда Оптимистка отправиди мне посылочку через проводницу....она пришла в Новосиб 23 февраля... а я ВОРОНА((( опоздала на поезд (после 3-х мероприятй в пробку попали и опоздали).
Расстроилась очень сильно...была череда неприятных ситуаций....

И вот сегодня утром мы поймали поезд на обратном пути!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Платья: [img]http://s.******info/c9ed6d385154652b07f14d5aff3b2695.gif[/img] - для Насти (принцесс играть), [img]http://s.******info/02c3a8adc8d447991962a802dec16ffc.gif[/img] в стиле Кармен, и [img]http://s.******info/c11251fa582d4d3d5e9c26c696af0a95.gif[/img] - пышное красное... у МЕНЯ!!!!!!

А ещё свечи от Людмилы))) Спасибо всем кто держал за меня кулачки)))

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро!
Сегодня я проснулась рано, поэтому любителям чая - прямо в кровать:
[IMG]http://*********ru/482375.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Я рада за тебя, Леночка!!! Кофе будешь?
[IMG]http://*********ru/479303.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Кофе будешь?


дааааааа..мне в 5:30 пришлось вставать...чтоб наверняка словить и не опоздать ;))
Спасибо Танюшка!

----------


## Масяня

*Медведик*,

Лена, после примерок - фото в студию!!! Хотим видеть тебя в красном!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Да-да-да, настаиваем!!!:smile:

----------


## Медведик

*Масяня*,
хорошо Светик)  ... только личико "подразглажу")))

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
Девочки - только чур я не накрашеная и без причёски...

 - красное

 - а - ля Кармен

----------


## Курица

> - а - ля Кармен


Где все это? Где цыганка в танце,
Ферия, Гвадалквивир, любовь?
Нет ее, а есть лишь Маэстранца,
Где течет в янтарном круге кровь.
Кровь быка, цыганки, матадора,
Сердца кровь, кровь жизни и измен.
И глядит спокойно, без укора,
Без тоски на нож Хосе, Кармен.
Смерти нет. Есть жизнь, любовь, гитара
И фламенко танец огневой.
Танец гордости, отчаянья, пожара
Двух сердец, как плеск воды живой...
(из Инета)

----------


## _Лесюня_

все привет!!! 



> И вот сегодня утром мы поймали поезд на обратном пути!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Я тебя ОЧень поздравляю.. .Прямо ОЧЕНЬ!!!!
ты красивая в этих нарядах... Рада за тебя, и что у тебя Все получилось)
Удача, видимо все же сработала:wink:

Шикарной даме-шикарный букет!!!



с утра самого сижу в фотоотчетах. Столько всего интересного!!!!!
прозевала кофе и чай с вами....
но, приглашаю на Витмаминизацию..



*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*tatiana-osinka*,
*Масяня*,
*Курица*,

девчата...привет!!!

----------


## Медведик

а я досыпала...теперь бодячок)))[img]http://s2.******info/906676ec3caf227dffadfc6e59166935.gif[/img]

----------


## Тамада5885

> Доброе утро!
> Сегодня я проснулась рано, поэтому любителям чая - прямо в кровать:
> [IMG]http://*********ru/479303.jpg[/IMG]


Спасибо. Хотя лучше  в чашку. 
Всем привет. Девчата с наступающим. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

спасибо Вадим))) kiss

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго дня страна!!! Погода класс, пойду на фотоохоту в парк Кисловодска. Говорят белки бегают прямо под ногами!!! Вечером при удачной фотоохоте загляну!!!

----------


## Медведик

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
Привет Юррррооооооччччччккккаааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Привет Юррррооооооччччччккккаааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Леееееееееееннннннаааааааааааааа!!!!!!! ПРиветы!!! Как в Новосибирске, не замерзли??? В Кисловодске солнце, аж глаза без очков не выдерживают!!!!

----------


## Медведик

> Как в Новосибирске


солнце светит))))...но пока не греет ;)

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> солнце светит))))...но пока не греет ;)


Мужайтесь, скоро лето!! Будем грется улыбками и кофиями!!!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Ну вот, всё-таки пробило меня на мою любимую тему, кошачью.


А я в новогоднюю ночь, во время речи президента, накапал своему коту Грише, пять капель валерьянки и водой разбавил. Собственно говоря когда били куранты, он уже катался по полу. Алкаш черный!!! Чуть Новый год не прозевали, когда над ним хохотали!!!

----------


## Сильва

*Медведик*,
 Мы с тобой будем теперь близнечиками, я второе такое красное взяла...:biggrin: Подумаешь, какие-то 4 тысячи км...

----------


## Медведик

> второе такое красное взяла.


оооо...ссееессттрраааааааа))))

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*
фото в студиююю!!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> оооо...ссееессттрраааааааа))))
> 
> *Добавлено через 46 секунд*
> фото в студиююю!!!!!!


Девчата вы про что?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> А я в новогоднюю ночь, во время речи президента, накапал своему коту Грише, пять капель валерьянки и водой разбавил. Собственно говоря когда били куранты, он уже катался по полу. Алкаш черный!!! Чуть Новый год не прозевали, когда над ним хохотали!!!


 *У нас каждый день цирк!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/500831.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/505951.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/506975.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/496735.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/486495.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Милые мои. И снова я на 5 минут. Завтра постараюсь с вами на пол дня зависнуть. Прочитала вас и так настроение ввввввверх попёрло. Как же вы нужны всем, наши позитивщики и красавицы позитивщицы.
*Анжелочка*, с днюхой сыночка от меня. Картинки завтра. ОК?
*Леночка,Сильва* с платьями вас. Надеюсь они принесут Вам не только хорошее настроение, но и отличных денежных заказов.
*Лесёнок*, ты такая умничка. Я обхохоталась над твоими картинками.
*Юра, Ксана*, вы как всегда балуете нас такими проф. фотографиями, чято уже начинаю задумываться, а не купить ли мне тоже фотик? Просто здорово.
*Катюша*, наслаждаюсь твоими постами. Всегда добрые и отзывчивые.
*Осинка*, а где обещенный кофе? Кстати, стучи и ко мне в скайп. Поговорим.
*Юля*, а где сестрёнка. Почему в позитив не заходит? Мы соскучились без ЕВЫ. Спасибо, мой золотой за твои отзывы. Мне очень приятно, Юленька!


Девочки, мальчики, всех снаступлением весны. Позитива много, залью завтра. А пока убегаю. Много свалилось дел не по работе. Вообщем бытовуха ест.

Всем привет. И как всегда, желаю вам, мои славные *Мира и добра вашим семьям. Удачного дня и сладкой ночи!!!!!!!*
Всегда с вами и душой и................не угадали ( не телом) и сердцем, КСЮША!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Масяня*,
 Я тоже хочу увидеть твои фотки. В студию ПЛИЗ!!!!!

----------


## Сильва

*Медведик*,
 Так я своё только на "Тамадейке" увижю... :frown: Но уже предвкушаю!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> а не купить ли мне тоже фотик?


 :Aga:  Купи! Это классно!  :Ok:  Только марка не всякая подойдёт, пусть Юра посоветует, он профи, ему видней.
А я училась на Никоне снимать и сразу в него влюбилась...Когда себе покупала, искала только Никон, правда средств хватило только на самую простую модель, а училась на крутой (преподаватель свой давал)...Но всё равно я своим фотом очень довольна, ещё бы прибамбасы кое-какие к нему приобрести...:rolleyes:

Эх! Хоть уже и выкладывала подобную фоту с фотом :biggrin: ну да ладно, это автопортрет (через зеркало).  :Oj: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/471134.jpg[/IMG]


Всем пока! Убегаю на концерт...

----------


## Медведик

*Katjatja*,
у нас Катюнь теперь платья одинаковые. Только оттенок красного у Светы более тёмный)))

----------


## Katjatja

> *Katjatja*,
> у нас Катюнь теперь платья одинаковые. Только оттенок красного у Светы более тёмный)))


 а что ж  я такая не догадалась .   поезд то в Латвию больше не ходит.а автобус забыла:frown: аа как жалко. так хотела  одно розовое платье.:frown:

----------


## Volodя

Щяс буду звастоваЦЦа как я фотографирую:rolleyes::smile:
В Первую очередь ДАМАМ подарок ...
[IMG]http://*********ru/463954.jpg[/IMG]

Мой город.
[IMG]http://*********ru/516181.jpg[/IMG]

Днестр
[IMG]http://*********ru/522325m.jpg[/IMG]

Я 2 года назад
[IMG]http://*********ru/512085.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Я 2 года назад


ОЧЕНЬ разный на аватарке и на фото)

----------


## Volodя

Вот такие у нас летние закаты
[IMG]http://*********ru/498773.jpg[/IMG]

А вот и я Скривился, селнце сильно светило в глаза...)
[IMG]http://*********ru/483413.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> А вот и я


и снова другой)))
вот интересно..привыкаем все через аватарку к одному образу - а потом при личной встрече друг-друга узнать не сможем ;))

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/475221m.jpg[/IMG]
Анжелла, в честь тебя-антикризисные доллары!!!Улыбнись!!!

----------


## Volodя

> и снова другой)))
> вот интересно..привыкаем все через аватарку к одному образу - а потом при личной встрече друг-друга узнать не сможем ;))


дА-Да... Очень аватарки отличаются от реальных образов... :smile:

----------


## Медведик

> Анжелла


урррааа!!!! анжеллары))))

----------


## Курица

> Вот такие у нас летние закаты


А я вот такой закат подсмотрела в прошлом году в сентябре...Хорошо что фотоаппарат был с собой...
[IMG]http://*********ru/471125m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

какую красоту вы Танюшка с Вовчиком перед сном подарили))))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
вот лето наступит - буду вам фото с лоджии высталять.. у меня что не вечер - закат... и ласточки кружат...да под крышу прилетают....

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> вот интересно..привыкаем все через аватарку к одному образу - а потом при личной встрече друг-друга узнать не сможем ;))


Сможем, Леночка. Мы по улыбкам друг друга узнаем и по глазам.
*Курочка*, Анжеле понравятся думаю такие бумажечки. Спасибо тебе за ссылку. там в теме юбилеев или свадеб тебя о ней просят Я давать не стала. Твоя находка, ты и угощай народ.
*Ксана*, про Никон я тоже наслышанна. Но представляю, сколько он стоит. Нееееет. Лучше я костюмы новые пошью и аппаратуру подновлю.
*Вова*, а ты оказывается очень симпатичный малый. На аватарке закрыл лицо своё каким то салютом.
УРААААААААААА!!!!!! Я С ВАМИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Медведик

> УРААААААААААА!!!!!! Я С ВАМИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


пропажа  вернулсь)))))) брыльантовая ты наша ;))

----------


## Volodя

А это моя любимая!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/477268.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> это моя любимая!!!


обалденнаая - завораживает...чистота...дижение..гибкая мягкость..

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Всё...я спать... а то надо завтра ХВОСТ по ветру держать ;)) [img]http://s15.******info/410d5185a31584d8445395b2d59a9e71.gif[/img]

всем доброй ночи!!!!

----------


## zizi

Девочки и мальчики, а вот этот позитивный кот мне ночью спать не даёт. Он на веранде на окно залазит и стучится :biggrin:, смотрит жалобными глазами. Выходишь он во весь рост на окне, а если ещё начнёт падать и лапами цепляться за стекло, вообще сон проходит, а наступает ржач.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> пропажа вернулсь)))))) брыльантовая ты наша ;))


Ох тыж, вот енто комплимент. спасибо. Теперича долго долго с вами. Аж до ночи.
*Вова*, краота неописуемая

----------


## Медведик

> еперича долго долго с вами. Аж до ночи.


а я усё...сдулась(

*Добавлено через 50 секунд*



> смотрит жалобными глазами


ой Мариш и правда заисккивающие))))

----------


## Петровна

> Вот такие у нас летние закаты


А это наш "дачный" закат

----------


## Volodя

Это я на краю бездонной пропасти... А ветер там!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/468055.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Всем спокойной ночи и удачного дня завтра.

----------


## Volodя

Ещё немного ландшафта
Такая красота, там, где солнце-почти нет снега, а там, где тень-снежок...
[IMG]http://*********ru/468055.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/462952.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лерченок

ребята, я что-то пропустила???????? За что Януську забанили??????????:eek:

----------


## Volodя

[IMG]http://*********ru/472171.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Девочки и мальчики! Всем добрый вечер! :Aga: 
Вот и я пришла сюда. Целый вечер я провела со своим Ди джеем и впервые осталась довольна. Наверное я от позитива, что получаю тут. :Aga: 
А тут пришла и вообще удивилась...

Татьяна и Медведик тут такие классные анжеллары выпустили! :Jopa:  Девочки у меня завтра принтер из ремонта приедет и я их распечатаю...
Но и очень приятно, что особенно в конце ллары-это так по нашему местному колориту. :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Всем спокойной ночи и удачного дня завтра.


Спокойной ночи! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## _Лесюня_

!!!!Добрый вечер, Всем!!!!

Обещалась я выставть фото с масленицы
Это я Вам стряпала)


Это я нарисовала лицо нашей красавицы…одела . Какой-то полушубок,  НЕ в шубе же идти…у бабушки в Северном/кто понимает о чем я/ дело происходило… А муж давай фотать  скорее… Ну, и смеяться…))))


Это мы жжем масленицу …


Я не принимала до сей поры в таких индивидуальных мероприятиях. Поэтому, вот такая у нас она получилась)) смешная)
Зато – С ПОЧИНОМ!!!
…………………………………………………..

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Тамада5885*,
В нашей келье мужчина!!!
О, как приятно!!! Прямо подарок к празднику!!! Милости просим!!! Присоединяйся!




> оооо...ссееессттрраааааааа))))


О, родня пополяется…множится клан)))))




> У нас каждый день цирк!


3одинаковых кота! Супер!! Даже не думала, что они все как один…похожи. А я тоже вчера фотала своего… во всяких ракурсах…




> Всем привет. И как всегда, желаю вам, мои славные Мира и добра вашим семьям. Удачного дня и сладкой ночи!!!!!!!


[QUOTE=Ksana tenlark] 
Молодец ты!!! У меня еще фото-совершенствование впереди!!! Но ,я буду стараться… тем более, что ест равнение на кого держать))

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Вот такие у нас летние закаты


Хорошо Володя!!



> А я вот такой закат подсмотрела в прошлом году в сентябре...Хорошо что фотоаппарат был с собой...


Таня Класс!!!




> А это моя любимая!!!


Вот видишь Володя, все как надо!! Молодцом!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> А это наш "дачный" закат


Ух какой огненный!!!Класс!!


> !!!!Добрый вечер, Всем!!!!
> 
> Обещалась я выставть фото с масленицы
> Это я Вам стряпала)


О это я люблю!!! Отлично!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> В Первую очередь ДАМАМ подарок ...


ой ,Вовочка...спасибо, дорогой))) приятно!!!
А мы тоже на выходных вербу нарвали... Думаю, к моему день рождения распуститься :Oj: 




> ОЧЕНЬ разный на аватарке и на фото)


согласна.... да это и к лучшему... Мы, Лена же тоже на фото разные получаемся))
:wink:




> Девочки и мальчики, а вот этот позитивный кот мне ночью спать не даёт. Он на веранде на окно залазит и стучится , смотрит жалобными глазами. Выходишь он во весь рост на окне, а если ещё начнёт падать и лапами цепляться за стекло, вообще сон проходит, а наступает ржач.


!!!Мариша!!!! МАРТ ЖЕ!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


*Петровна*,
 Петровна!!! Добрый вечер....и Добро пожаловать!!!Ой ,у нас позитивных людей все прибавляется и прибавляется!!! Здорово-то как!!!! :Ok: 
 :Pivo: и :flower: 

*Лерченок*,
 Лерочк, привет....мы же в позитиве!!!спраси в беседке, мож там подскажут...

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Девочки и мальчики! Всем добрый вечер!


Анжеллочка привет.. .Поздравляю с Приобретением Собственного монетного Двора!!!:biggrin: :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


Ксюшенька и Лена – Спокойной ночи!!!
Сладких снов)прямо ангельских)))


Юра привет!!!как дела, рыцарь позитива?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> 3одинаковых кота! Супер!! Даже не думала, что они все как один…похожи. А я тоже вчера фотала своего… во всяких ракурсах…


Это кошки! И совсем не одинаковые, просто расцветка такого типа, а так не похожи и характеры разные! :smile: У нас и 4 жили, дымчатые и полосатые, а сейчас такие остались. Давно уж живут, старшая 15 лет!!!!!!!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Столько все фотографий навыкладывали, что сам решил продолжить свой Кисловодский репортаж с места отдыха!
Сегодня прогулялись по Кисловодскому городскому парку. Огромная територия, за день не обойдешь. Белки ручные бегают. Поснимал малость, но пока пристрелка, уж больно они шустры. Снимал длиннофокусником, поэтому может чуток резкость ушла. Но для поднятия тонуса выкладываю!!! Короче приятного просмотра!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/486509.jpg[/IMG]
Белки спокойно едят и орехи и семечки всех сортов прямо с руки!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/488557.jpg[/IMG]
Почти портрет во время еды!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/476269.jpg[/IMG]
А потом просто снимал в удовольствие!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/468077.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ruslava

всем привет! какая классная тема, это ваш Позитив........ территория добра......... такие фото классные, акие вы все молодцы!!! Ребята, чесс слово, если форум закроют - я плакать буду. Вот уже больше года, это мой второй дом. Утро с него начинаю, и вечер им заканчиваю.

Фото классные выставили. У меня тоже есть фото моей руки: мое любимое. Сделала его заставкой на компе. Показала своему фотографу (на свадьбе), он не поверил. Щас и вам покажу......:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/474221m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Щас и вам покажу


Хорошее фото Руслана!!! А по позитиву, так настроение сами себе и создаем хорошее, не взирая на все переделки в стране и правительстве!!
Поэтому больше позитива от всех и от каждого в отдельности!!!

----------


## Volodя

Ой, нахвалили....
Сейчас ещё немного фоток дам...
[IMG]http://*********ru/518252.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/508012.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/473196.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

Воооов? неужели ты себя не фотке выложил?

----------


## Volodя

> Воооов? неужели ты себя не фотке выложил?


Да, действительно ВЫЫЫЛОЖИЛ... пару страниц назад ещё я есть)))

----------


## Колесо

Всем спокойной ночи,приятных снов! 
*Володя,
Юра, 
Лесюня,
Руслана*
спасибо за фотки!Посмотрела,оттаяла,после трудного рабочего дня... , с чистой совестью и кучей положительных эмоций спать!Всех люблю!
*Татьяна - курочка,*что ты наделала? Теперь играем всей семьей в твой подарок,спасибище!!!
*Ксюша, Катюшка, Анжелла,Татьяна-осинка,Сильва и Лена-медведик*...скучаю,но времени катастрофически не хватает...на работе аврал!

*Ксана,* прости меня, маленькую засранку...по тебе тоже оооооочень соскучилась!Ну, теперь,все, точно спать!Целую всех!

----------


## Сильва



----------


## Курица

> Татьяна - курочка,что ты наделала? Теперь играем всей семьей в твой подарок,спасибище!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/498798m.jpg[/IMG]
Колесико, когда это ты так выступала, а???

----------


## _Лесюня_

QUOTE=Ksana tenlark]Это кошки! И совсем не одинаковые, просто расцветка такого типа, а так не похожи и характеры разные!  У нас и 4 жили, дымчатые и полосатые, а сейчас такие остались. Давно уж живут, старшая 15 лет!!!!!!![/QUOTE]
:redface:...а, ну кошки... ну, пардон.... 
ну конечно...ты их различала б коли их и 10 было бы)) Я у мужа родителей кошек трехшерстных путала наверное ,мес.4...а теперь ОНИ РАЗНЫЕ!!!:biggrin:
ой ,я бы ,товарищи и котят и пуделей, и Крокодила.... тока вот квартиру купим:frown:

----------


## Katjatja

как то у меня жило 27 хомяков.:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> Колесико, когда это ты так выступала, а???


Ну блин! Вот завидую... такоя красотка! А не могли сделать Колесасы, меня красивой тигрой...:biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

> Я у мужа родителей кошек трехшерстных путала наверное ,мес.4...а


:smile: нифига себе порода kuku трехшерстные

----------


## Анжелла

Татьяна, а ты что? От птичьего гриппа шифруешься?:biggrin:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Короче приятного просмотра!!!


Юра ,здесь в Новосибе есть ,типа микрорайон. Академгородок ,там ,где, собственно и живу... Вот тут-они бегают и по лесу, и где просто несколько деревьев.. .и тоже ручные, и с рук кушают. Я такого не видела нигде. А тут сама кормила - СУПЕР!!
фото качеством явно не блещет ,снимали допотопным агрегатом, поэтому - по твоим можно судить, насколько это ПОЗИТИВНО!!! и видеть их и кормить с руки!!!
рекомендую!

----------


## Колесо

> Колесико, когда это ты так выступала, а???
> __________________


Колесико катилось,катилось и докатилось.....

Крааааасота!А я все думаю,чего же мне не хватало до красоты такой?Хфихуры!!!!
Все таперь знаю к чему стремиться! А я себе нравлююююсь !!!

----------


## Анжелла

> как то у меня жило 27 хомяков.


Ужас. Я бы задохнулась... Катя, а  куда потом делись, отпустила на волю? Я то думаю, что это у нас как то мышек много стало.

----------


## Колесо

> А не могли сделать Колесасы, меня красивой тигрой...


 Ржунемааааааааааааааагуууууууууу!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

*Колесо*,
спокойной ночи)))





> Колесико, когда это ты так выступала, а???


хихихи... мы с колесиком на пару, видимо выступали:wink: а костюмы-то один в один))))) :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> как то у меня жило 27 хомяков.


ОТ ЭТО ДА!!! ну ты даешь угля стране!!!!




> нифига себе порода  трехшерстные


слушай, а ведь сидела и тупила.. мол, и че!? да ,ТРЁХШЕРСТНЫЕ и че:biggrin ....:kuku... :Jopa: 
вот так и анекдоты создаются))) :flower: 
5баллов! я бы не допетрила)

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> А не могли сделать Колесасы, меня красивой тигрой...
> блин, я бы задохнулась


Анжелл ,ты сегодня коры ,как говорится, мочишь... чай налить аж некогда:biggrin:
 :flower: 

До чего с вами хорошо тут))) Просто дар какой-то этот сайт, да и вы все!!!
 :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

в 12 лет это был мой бизнес:biggrin:
 и не пахнут они совсем если за них убирать. и оказывается это очень умные животные.

я их продавала. при чем коллеги, когда я препиралась громко вздыхали, мол  опять всю торговлю собьешь. конечно девочка с хомяками выделялась из продавцов взрослых. но я там еще лекции устраивала,вот это соседей больше всего расстраивало. потому как иногда те кто пришел за птицами покупали хомячка. когда своих распродавала просили еще остаться чуток чтоб и им помочь. и между прочим  по деньгам  выходило огого,полностью себе на карманные и маме. и никогда не продавала в террариум. жутко жалко было.

как то, после окончания бизнеса через год, пришла покупать попугая. надо было видеть глаза  продавцов. один выдавил,ну что опять пришла.kuku

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> ой ,я бы ,товарищи и котят и пуделей, и Крокодила.... тока вот квартиру купим


Ну что народ, поможем на квартиру, только чур, чтоб крокодил в ванной плавал, такой небольшой, метра два-три., а с кошаками и пуделями поможем!!!
P.S. У меня лет пять живет кот Гриша. Он у нас на лесничной площадке спал на ящике. Маленький был, по подвалам-чердакам гулял, а соседка уговорила жене в подарок на 8 марта взять. А как мы согласились, то сразу его в ветеринарку, наследства лишили и когтей на передних лапах заодно, и домой принесли. (Наследства и когтей в ветеринарке лишила соседка, а не мы)
Вот теперь 6 лет живет, добрейшее создание. Я его приучил к колокольчику маленькому. Как позвоню, сразу кусок мяса или рыбы. Теперь, стоит колокольчику звякнуть, он сломя голову летит на кухню. И еще любимая игрушка-лазерная указка. Как скажешь играть, то моментально начинает красный луч искать на стене и полу. Вот так!!! ну и вообще кошак умница. Говорят, те кого подобрали, всегда добрые и умные!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> . Говорят, те кого подобрали, всегда добрые и умные!!!


согласна на все сто.
один из моих котиков 8 лет у нас жил. Чипсик ( имя получил заслужено,сожрал полпакета чипсов) появился при интересном стечении обстоятельств.

в этот день  собралась идти в один подвал за котенком ( не за конкретным а просто их там говорили много). при этом разработали план ( мама велась у меня на эти планы)  котенка облепить чуток грязью и намочить, и сказать что выловили в фонтане,спасли.
в школе стало мне плохо и пришлось об этой идее забыть,побрела к дому. около подъезда лежала коробка там было 3 котенка, и мне было так не хорошо что я честно говоря как то их вообще не восприняла. только шаг домой делать а на меня из стены глазища таращатся. присмотрела а это котенок из них самый маленький дымчатый в цвет стены.

решение пришло в секунды я всей душой почувствовала ЭТО МОЙ КОТ,схватила его всего в какашках,принесла домой и без всяких придумок поняли все домочатцы ЭТО НАШ КОТ.  до сих пор когда его вспоминаем с мамой слезы на глазах. это была просто родная душа, как собака,отзывался только на имя, любимое блюдо варенная морковка,и гулять ходил. забежит вперед сядет подождет пока дойдем. золото а не кот.

----------


## Анжелла

> и не пахнут они совсем если за них убирать. и оказывается это очень умные животные.


Шерсть.. Я захожу в любую квартиру и сразу говорю, что у людей за животное живет. Даже рыбок чую..., а уж если кто выпил, то вообще ... мне надо с гаи стоять, чтоб на алкометр они не тратились... :Vah:

----------


## Katjatja

насчет гадов. 3 года жил паук птицелов,который величиной с ладонь. Люди это так интересно! никогда бы не подумала. я его даже в руках держала, когда он маленький в 2 см был, когда шампанского напилась:biggrin:

а как они линяют отдельный номер. прихожу лежит мой Варфаламеюшко (паук то бишь) к верху лапками,ну думаю представился. а он так на спинке круть круть и ножками сучит, а ножки в сторону то и отодвигаются (не знаю как объяснить):eek: и вылезает он в 2 раза больше чем был. красивое животное и такое оно спокойное ( когда сытое:biggrin:) как то даже  успокаивала его неподвижность.

----------


## Анжелла

> Ну что народ, поможем на квартиру


Вот это ты Юра зря... :Oj:  Я так подозреваю сейчас желающих палками будем гнать. :Jopa:

----------


## Katjatja

> Шерсть.. Я захожу в любую квартиру и сразу говорю, что у людей за животное живет. Даже рыбок чую..., а уж если кто выпил, то вообще ... мне надо с гаи стоять, чтоб на алкометр они не тратились...


аналогично, страшно ( в полном смысле слова) на запахи чувствительна,а сын и того больше. мандаринку если съешь за час. придешь в сад и спалишься мгновенно ,что мандаринку ела?:smile:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> забежит вперед сядет подождет пока дойдем. золото а не кот.


Я сегодня в парке еще пару котов снял и синиц. Синиц завтра выложу а один из кошаков вот. Грелся на солнышке и гулял между ног у прохожих!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/500832.jpg[/IMG]
Ну до кучи и птаху!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/503904.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## _Лесюня_

*Katjatja*,ъ
:eek:Вот это ты НИ ЧЕГО СЕБЕ, товарищ Коммерсант!!! :flower: 

радует ,что последователи ГринПис среди нас имеются!!!

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Юра.... кого-то ты мне напоминаешь, дорогой...
у тебя брата нет?:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Я так подозреваю сейчас желающих палками будем гнать


Да-да!!!



> а уж если кто выпил, то вообще ... мне надо с гаи стоять, чтоб на алкометр они не тратились


Ну вот видишь, у всех кризис, а тут глядишь можно и подзаработать на алконавтах!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Лесюнь ты будешь смеяться, но по при появлении на этом форуме я писала зеленым ( и быстренько была причислена к Гринпис).
насчет синичек сейчас выставлю,

а еще .. а еще 25 числа к нам приезжает театр Куклачева,сын его. УРЯЯЯЯЯЯ!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Юра.... кого-то ты мне напоминаешь, дорогой...


Дядя мой, привет передавай при случае!!!
Народ не понял, куда кнопка спасибки изчезла!!!!!????

----------


## _Лесюня_

> около подъезда лежала коробка там было 3 котенка




это Кнопа, у моих родителей))




> Вот это ты Юра зря... Я так подозреваю сейчас желающих палками будем гнать.


ну че уж... прямо.... сами с усами)) да и еще с такими сценическими, как на этом форуме - А вот на новоселье - МИЛОСТИ ПРОШУ!!!! 
:eek:зуб не дам-у меня их мало...)

*Добавлено через 54 секунды*



> Даже рыбок чую...,


Анжелл, я ж говорю - жжешь!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

[IMG]http://*********ru/488544.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Лесюнь ты будешь смеяться, но по при появлении на этом форуме я писала зеленым ( и быстренько была причислена к Гринпис).
> насчет синичек сейчас выставлю,
> а еще .. а еще 25 числа к нам приезжает театр Куклачева,сын его. УРЯЯЯЯЯЯ!


ну вот!!! в точку ,значица))

а вот 25,03 прошу сильно посетить сие зрелище, это мне в День рождения подарок от тебя будет... И пуделёф...пуделЁФ...ПЖТ!!!:frown: запечатлей...

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Девченки, все пошел на горшок и спать, а то жена обещала за долгое сидение в интернете, сделать то-же, что соседка сделала с нашим котом Гришей!!!
Всем спокойной ночи, до сегодня!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Дядя мой, привет передавай при случае!!!


Катюш!!! могу перепоручить? коли ты так, сказать, на короткой ноге... :Aga:  :flower: 

товарищи.... у меня Спасибко исчезло.. НО Я ВАС ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!
3ночи, а такого позитива я не видела Давненько!!!

где Татьяна Курочка...Осинка Таня? Леночка? Юля? Ксюшка...в это время тока пыль столбом..

*Добавлено через 41 секунду*



> Девченки, все пошел на горшок и спать, а то жена обещала за долгое сидение в интернете, сделать то-же, что соседка сделала с нашим котом Гришей!!!
> Всем спокойной ночи, до сегодня!!!


Ой ,Юр... ты это не рискуй...хотя, 8 на носу - НЕ СДЕЛАЕТ!!! пригодишься:biggrin: :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Katjatja*,
 какая забавная синичечка... :flower: ...прячется...))

Юра - спокойной ночи!!!!!


*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Народ не понял, куда кнопка спасибки изчезла!!!!!????


а спасибка в ШОКЕ!!!! чес слово....
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> это Кнопа, у моих родителей))


Лесь, а это оч породный жених твоей Кнопе- голый кошак(оч дорогая порода!)
[IMG]http://*********ru/459872m.jpg[/IMG]
Всем- спок. ночи! 
Анжелл, я не шифруюсь от птичьего гриппа:biggrin:, просто мне завтра юбилей с неба упал-готовлюсь...И...чтоб не отвлекаааться...НО...с вами...пожалуй...не отвлечешься :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

> Катюш!!! могу перепоручить? коли ты так, сказать, на короткой ноге...
> :


я торможу. чего это  у меня нога то короткая:eek::smile: пора  на боковую.

на кошек я билеты еще месяц назад взяла правда на балкон,так что качественные не обещаю фото,
последняя мечта на ночь глядя. хочу в цирк на воде. клоуна как то видела в этом цирке номер с уткой,я не знала что взрослые могут так смеяться с клоунов, я просто рыдала от смеха. с тех пор вот опять хочу в этот цирк, уже была? нет уже мечтала:smile:

всем споки!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Лесь, а это оч породный жених твоей Кнопе- голый кошак(оч дорогая порода!)
> [IMG]http://*********ru/459872m.jpg[/IMG]
> Всем- спок. ночи! 
> Анжелл, я не шифруюсь от птичьего гриппа:biggrin:, просто мне завтра юбилей с неба упал-готовлюсь...И...чтоб не отвлекаааться...НО...с вами...пожалуй...не отвлечешься


эти котики они такие классные,они такие кожанные и горяченькие (у них температура тела больше чем у обычных кошек).  мечтаю опять хочууууууу такую кошкуууууууу.

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Лесь, а это оч породный жених твоей Кнопе- голый кошак(оч дорогая порода!)


супер!!! парень что надо!!! Принимаем!!!

ну ,захотеть - это ж начало будущего...

спокойной ночи)дэвушки Таня) и Катя)
[IMG]http://*********ru/513123m.jpg[/IMG]

*Katjatja*,
 пусть тебе присниться, что у тебя уже Есть такой котик))) :flower: 




> Анжелл, я не шифруюсь от птичьего гриппа, просто мне завтра юбилей с неба упал-готовлюсь...И...чтоб не отвлекаааться...НО...с вами...пожалуй...не отвлечешься


ну...тогда вы не поверите....
Я мою полы сейчас!!!! ДА!!! и вот две комнаты помыла-неутерпела-посмотреть пришла :Oj: 
помешательство тихое ,ей богу):eek:

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*
Всем спокойной ночи
 :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> это наш "дачный" закат


Красота!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok: 




> За что Януську забанили????


об этом история умалчивает  :Aga: 




> Татьяна и Медведик тут такие классные анжеллары выпустили!


Исключительо Татьянки Курочки заслуга!!!!! 




> Это я Вам стряпала)


Хозяюшка)))) Эх..счастлий муж - такое скровище досталось :smile:





> я люблю!!!


Яко шмелик...прилетел и опылил))





> У нас и 4 жили, дымчатые и полосатые


Ксана - кошачья мама kuku

----------


## _Лесюня_

> всем привет! какая классная тема, это ваш Позитив........ территория добра......... такие фото классные, акие вы все молодцы!!! Ребята, чесс слово, если форум закроют - я плакать буду. Вот уже больше года, это мой второй дом. Утро с него начинаю, и вечер им заканчиваю.
> 
> Фото классные выставили. У меня тоже есть фото моей руки: мое любимое. Сделала его заставкой на компе. Показала своему фотографу (на свадьбе), он не поверил. Щас и вам покажу......


 привет Русланка) извиняюсь ,не приметила сразу….фото отличное) очень оригинально)
Да,  Такие бывают снимки "поймаешь" самому не вериться!!! Вот  мой муж на борде в Горной Шории 10,02,2008г. Тоже заставка была долгое время)))











Правда с Юрой тягаться я не берусь… Но погода и небо тогда были супер. Да и драйв,  само собой)))

----------


## Медведик

> приятного просмотра!!!


чудо расчудесное!!!!!!!! лапоньки пушистые))))




> Щас и вам покажу...


Руслана привет)))) молодц что к нам забрела - оставайся навсегда ;) Фото сказочное!




> когда это ты так выступала,


ох..шалунья :tongue:




> у меня жило 27 хомяков


 :Vah:  Катяяяяяяя вот это да :eek:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Переношу Вот эту песенку из закрывшейся темы к нам, считаю она подходит по тематике!!!

СООБЩЕНИЕ ОТ
Rodniki  
новинка http://dump.ru/file/1946934
__________________
Песни здесь 
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/multimedia.php 


Вот такого вам Утра и ДНЯ!!!

----------


## Медведик

> и между прочим  по деньгам  выходило огого


БИЗНЕСГЁРЛЛЛЛЛЛЛ...мульнершшшаааааа  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Даже рыбок чую.


дык - это ж талант ... призвание!!!!!!!! надо срочно придумать применение ..помнишь фильм "Нюхач?"...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> красивое животное


ааааа...брррррррррр..оооооййййй

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> куда кнопка спасибки изчезла!!


израсходовал лимит :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> сделать то-же, что соседка сделала с нашим котом Гришей!!!


:biggrin::tongue:

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Всем доброе утро!!!!!!!!
А у меня оно по осоому доброе...иду на утренник - сыночка будет поздравлять)) [img]http://s15.******info/704ff0d62397d7b4e887f0ba176e8847.gif[/img]песи петь и танцевать!!! [img]http://s15.******info/b7025af7e20a5055674635315e9033c5.gif[/img]

----------


## zizi

> Теперь, стоит колокольчику звякнуть, он сломя голову летит на кухню.


Мой аналогично на звук микроволновки реагирует, из любого дальнего закутка слышит и мчится, я ему там рыбу размораживаю. :biggrin:

*Всем доброго утра и удачного дня!*

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> 8 на носу - НЕ СДЕЛАЕТ!!! приго


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



> Правда с Юрой тягаться я не берусь… Но погода и небо тогда были супер. Да и драйв, само собой)))


Классная серия Олеся!!!
Доброе утро страна!!!! Перед завтраком Вам пару фото для позитиву!!! Со вчерашней прогулки продолжение!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/481380.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/480356.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марисоль

> Доброе утро страна!!!! Перед завтраком Вам пару фото для позитиву!!! Со вчерашней прогулки продолжение!!!


Ой, спасибо, Юрий, такие бесподобные фотографии, как здорово пойман момент и качество замечательное!
Благодарю за позитив!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> Переношу Вот эту песенку из закрывшейся темы к нам, считаю она подходит по тематике!!!
> !


девочки мальчики не давайте хоть тут ссылки на музыку. очень не хочется чтобы позитив постигла участь весенней беседки.
всем доброе утро!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро!
И немного народных примет с утра (для тех, кто верит в народные приметы):
Рассыпалась соль - к ссоре.
Рассыпался сахар - к миру.
Рассыпался кокаин - к феерическим ощущениям и фантасмагорическим видениям.
Упала вилка - кто-то придет.
Упала ложка - у кого-то руки из жопы растут.
Упал хер - всё, никто никуда не спешит.
Упало мыло - ждите неожиданностей.
Ласточки низко летают - будет дождь.
Коровы низко летают - рассыпался кокаин.
Треснуло зеркало - к беде.
Треснула резинка от трусов - к большому стыду, ну, или к маленькому.
Треснул презерватив - лучше бы треснуло зеркало.
Чешется нос - к пьянке.
Чешется в паху - к врачу.

Извините, может,немного пошловато, но ...из песни слов не ...

----------


## _Лесюня_

> мчится, я ему там рыбу размораживаю.


 :Ok: 
все мои кошки реагируют на то, как пачку с жидким Китекет трясешь...несутся-голову сломя:biggrin:
да не такие они и глупые, как некоторые гвоорят...Я своему вообще поражаюсь.. .как ребенок. И даже иногда посмотришь на него... а он "мррМя", и головой так, типа.. "ЧЕ?"
вот говорят, что дети все повторяют - вот!!! тоже самое))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Классная серия Олеся!!!
> Доброе утро страна!!!! Перед завтраком Вам пару фото для позитиву!!! Со вчерашней прогулки продолжение!!!


спасибо... Юра, Такое качество, и все на фото у тебя ,словно живое... Будто рядом стоишь)
а что у тебя за Фот?я так тожа хочу :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> девочки мальчики не давайте хоть тут ссылки на музыку. очень не хочется чтобы позитив постигла участь весенней беседки.


Катюнь... во ссылки на музыку тут совсем не при чем...

----------


## Katjatja

> все мои кошки реагируют на то, как пачку с жидким Китекет трясешь...несутся-голову сломя:biggrin:
> да не такие они и глупые, как некоторые гвоорят...Я своему вообще поражаюсь.. .как ребенок. И даже иногда посмотришь на него... а он "мррМя", и головой так, типа.. "ЧЕ?"
> вот говорят, что дети все повторяют - вот!!! тоже самое))
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> спасибо... Юра, Такое качество, и все на фото у тебя ,словно живое... Будто рядом стоишь)
> а что у тебя за Фот?я так тожа хочу
> 
> ...


там может и не в этом а результат тот же .а в других темах и штрафах в этом. я предупредила, право остальных решать как делать.

----------


## Марисоль

> Лесь, а это оч породный жених твоей Кнопе- голый кошак(оч дорогая порода!)


Очень чистопородный, очень дорогой и ООООЧЕНЬ СТРАШШШНЫЙ! 
Так и хочется сказать :"Бедненький, не поили, не кормили, волосы побрили - дистрооооФИК:biggrin:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Извините, может,немного пошловато, но ...из песни слов не ...


Танюш, прикольные...очень даже нормально... смысл же ясен) :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Курица 
> Лесь, а это оч породный жених твоей Кнопе- голый кошак(оч дорогая порода!)
> 
> Очень чистопородный, очень дорогой и ООООЧЕНЬ СТРАШШШНЫЙ! 
> Так и хочется сказать :"Бедненький, не поили, не кормили, волосы побрили - дистрооооФИК


Ну ,какой никакой - а Жаних!!! Да еще и в марте!)

----------


## Медведик

Всем привет ещё раз - пришла с утренника)))...сделали сводный концертсредних, старших и подготовительных груп - для нас любимых мам...сыночка вместе со мной домой напросился... так что экстренно готовлю обед....

----------


## _Лесюня_

> я предупредила


спасибо. только не могут закрыть тему из-за одного человека. Забанить могут!
вернемся к тематике!!!Позитивнее!!!:wink:








*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
кот играет с сосиской!!!! так было подписано фото!!!!!
за че купила ,за то и продаю...

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Девочки-мальчики! Всем привет и пока! Нужно заниматься на дудке...
Всех люблю!
Отключаюсь до вечера!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> так что экстренно готовлю обед....


и Что у нас на обед?


*Ksana tenlark*,
 до связи!!! :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Благодарю за позитив!!!


Спасибо!!!



> И немного народных примет с утра


Таня Класс!! из песни слов не...



> а что у тебя за Фот?я так тожа хочу


Так 20-й Кэнон, обычная не сильно навороченая зеркалка.




> Всем привет ещё раз - пришла с утренника


Доброго утра Леночка!!! Вот видишь, твоя тема САМАЯ ПОПУЛЯРНАЯ НА САЙТЕ!!!



> вернемся к тематике!!!Позитивнее!!!


Класс!!!


> Отключаюсь до вечера!!!


Я тоже убегу на обзор окресностей!!!
Народ, *5 минут назад я кинул конкурс в тему Конкурсы*, можно использовать на любые мероприятия!!! Всем хорошего настроения, через 10 мин убегаю!!!

----------


## Медведик

> и Что у нас на обед


ой Олесь..ассортимент каш (гороховая, рисовая и гречневая)...сразу в трёх горшочках сварила - на вкус..и салатик накрошила. чудо спать уложила - а сама готовлюсь к вечернему выходу)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*tamada-yaroslavl*,
Юрочка наш ПОБЕГУНчИК ;)))

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Ребята, всем привет, в безумном круговороте изредка забегаю на форум и не устаю ВСЕХ ВАС благодарить за щедрость душевную!!!

----------


## Медведик

> я так понимаю, что вето касается только минусовок?


если честно...то я не понимаю...мне очень жаь что нашла коса на камень...и что нарушилась дружелюбная атмосфера...очень жаль

у меня даж на этой почве деприссняк...ощущение корпоративных отношений...когда нужно скрывать свои мысли и чуства...когда боишься сказать что-то лишнее - а значит несвбода(((
а я личность СВОБОДОЛЮБИВАЯ... мне жаль - что всё так((( ... ведь именно этот форум стал отдушиной...глотком свежего воздуха в эпоху того долбанного кризиса...ощущение что почва уходит из-под ног...эх :frown:

*Добавлено через 1 час 4 минуты*
Выложу несколько фоток (телефонных)

утреннее солнышко))) 

горка во дворе с котоой мы любим кататься) 

 мой Пупсик...рядом с солнышком (тот что пониже)

----------


## Djazi

Девочки, вот захотелось , чтобы  и вы посмеялись от души::smile:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Медведик*, на самом деле человек так устроен, что в большинстве случаев к любым переменам относится скептически. Со временем всё устаканится и прояснится:wink:.
* Сильва*, наверное воспитатели наших садиков сидят на одном форуме:biggrin:, потому что:
Леди и джентельмены:

Матрёшки - мальчишки (вот откуда берёт начало народная любовь к переодевалкам:biggrin:):

Красота - страшная сила:biggrin::

А это вместе с Весной пчёлы прилетели:

----------


## Медведик

всё - я побежла на мероприятие... всем доброго вечера)))

----------


## Djazi

А я хочу ещё  позитивчика добавить:

И ещё один:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> мне очень жаь что нашла коса на камень...и что нарушилась дружелюбная атмосфера.


Можно конечно делать вид, что ничего не происходит...но настроение подпорчено...
Мне нравится одна цитата, не помню, кто сказал...
"_Каждый человек хотя бы пять минут в день бывает набитым дураком. Мудрость заключается в том, чтобы не превышать этот предел..."_
[IMG]http://*********ru/518258m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/517234m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/521330m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> чтобы  и вы посмеялись от души


:biggrin: :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## jpligunova

Здравствуйте,дорогие мои!Давно у вас не была ,нет времени. Смотрю,все меняется,не успеваешь следить. Но что бы ни происходило,не отчаивайтесь-Весна наступила,скоро 8 Марта-уже хорошо!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Шлю вам красоту ,нашла в Интернете[IMG]http://*********ru/506998m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Привет* позитивщикам. ну, наконец мой инет всё таки выпустил меня к вам, хотя не факт, что надолго. Открыла тему и....обалдела. Такое праздничное уже настроение. Просто душа радуется. Всем, кто выложил фото и видео огромное спасибо. Как здорово.




> Можно конечно делать вид, что ничего не происходит...но настроение подпорчено...


Настроение, действительно слегка испортилось, но.....милые мои, дорогие форумчане, главное мы вместе, мы можем *общаться* и можем любоваться нашими детьми, хомячками, белками, Вовками, городами......в принципе есть ещё один запасной аэродром от Ильича. Уж если совсем не вмоготу, есть куда улететь!!!! Так что не будем опускать руки, носы и глаза. Гордо, смело и красиво шагаем по форуму. Главное, среди этого негатива не потерять и не растратить наш ПОЗИТИВ. Попробую поднять всем настроение. *Ведь ВЕСНА, дорогие мои, ВЕСНА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*В честь женского дня все мужчины хотят угодить милым дамам.*
Делают причёску,.....


Часами сидят в маникюрном зале, на аквадизайне......


Примеряют платья и юбки...


и всё это для того, что бы понять *ЧЕГО ХОТЯТ ЖЕНЩИНЫ.*. 

Кстати, девочки, а Мы прада, ЧЕГО ХОТИМ ТО? У кого какие версии, желания, помыслы? Может поможем нашим мужчинам без перевоплощения нас понять?

ПОЕХАЛИ?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> есть ещё один запасной аэродром от Ильича.


Разведгруппа уже десантировалась в полном составе, в данный момент личный состав занят обсуждением стратегии и тактики дальнейших боевых действий...:biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Разведгруппа уже десантировалась в полном составе, в данный момент личный состав занят обсуждением стратегии и тактики дальнейших боевых действий...


Ксюша, подробнее плиз. Можно в личку.

----------


## julia2222

> Кстати, девочки, а Мы прада, ЧЕГО ХОТИМ ТО? У кого какие версии, желания, помыслы? Может поможем нашим мужчинам без перевоплощения нас понять?


Ксюша, я, например, хочу, хотя бы один день провести здесь на форуме в общении с вами, :Aga:  что б не готовить, не мыть посуду, не отвлекаться ни на что, только я и компьютер. И я, искренне, верю и очень надеюсь, что ближайшие дни у меня будет такая возможность. И, СПАСИБО ВСЕМ,   кто создаёт такую ауру в этой теме, что сюда тянет :Ok: 
Ребята, всем добрый вечер!

----------


## Колесо

Сегодня здесь* Катюшка* писала про хомячков....у меня сегодня умер хомячок-Пуговка,так жалко,просто нет слов...Знаю,что не сюда писать надо,но....Наплакались сегодня все и дочки и я. Вот вам и позитив,простите.Захожу в тему и тут про хомячков...

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Ребята, всем добрый вечер!


Доброго!! и ночи тоже!!! Народ в теме конкурсы новый розыгрыш, рекомендую!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Всем добрый вечер!  я на минуточку, просто так. ля-ля-ля-ля
завтра поеду на охоту за тканями и лентами,на карусель и букет невесты. осталось  найти где это применить все.:smile:

мне так понравилось как вчера о живности поговорили. сегодня присматривала хомячка. :smile:

у знакомой живет игуана, и ей одевают на лапы носочки детские которые с покрытием нескользящим. иначе она по гладкому полу как рыба на льду. это такой видон разноцветные носочки.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Сегодня здесь* Катюшка* писала про хомячков....у меня сегодня умер хомячок-Пуговка,так жалко,просто нет слов...Знаю,что не сюда писать надо,но....Наплакались сегодня все и дочки и я. Вот вам и позитив,простите.Захожу в тему и тут про хомячков...


ой Танечка а я опять про хомячка.   как раз сююда и надо писать, где еще это интересно? позитив это ведь не все время хихикать. это позитивно жить. а жизнь она разная.
 они же недолго живут. ну что поделаешь. я когда последнего хомячка покупала имя у него товарищ Кусто было. несла маленького и УЖЕ поплакала что  не надолго. а малышей сколько на ручках умерло,обревелась вся. как ни странно лучшее лекарство это новый хомячок,только не сразу,  надо отплакаться. и лучше такого который не будет похож.

----------


## Курица

> у знакомой живет игуана, и ей одевают на лапы носочки детские которые с покрытием нескользящим. иначе она по гладкому полу как рыба на льду. это такой видон разноцветные носочки.


К стыду своему, не знаю, кто это, пришлось обратиться к Великому, могучему и Правдивому НЭТУ:
вот:
http://i050.radikal.ru/0804/b0/b42d82641acf.jpg 
это морская
http://file.interfotki.ru/photo/11/9...lm9px_cont.jpg
а это - красная...Есть еще заленая...
Научная классификация
Царство:	Животные
Тип:	Хордовые
Класс:	Пресмыкающиеся
Отряд:	Чешуйчатые
Подотряд:	Ящерицы
Семейство:	Игуановые
Род:	Настоящие игуаны
Вид:	Карибская зелёная игуана
Латинское название
Iguana delicatissima Laurenti, 1768

----------


## Katjatja

> К стыду своему, не знаю, кто это, пришлось обратиться к Великому, могучему и Правдивому НЭТУ:
> вот:
> http://i050.radikal.ru/0804/b0/b42d82641acf.jpg 
> это морская
> http://file.interfotki.ru/photo/11/9...lm9px_cont.jpg
> а это - красная...Есть еще заленая...
> Научная классификация
> Царство:	Животные
> Тип:	Хордовые
> ...


у нее зеленоватая почти таких же размеров ка ки большая.( но на фото это по моему ожирение,ей явно носочки не одевали, чтоб побегала горемычная)

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Таня, Катя - значит, если я вас правильно поняла, мечтаете о животном мире? 
Юля - о свободном времени?
Остальные девочки, пожалуйста напишите о своих мечтах, желаниях. (исполнимых) ну прошу. Нет, уже не прошу, а просто требую продолжения...э...э.....э......(как это по-русски?)? Ну пусть будет БАНКЕТА. Хотя я не это имела ввиду.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Я вот часто бываю в теме "Три толстяка", тоже позитивная тема. 
Вот оттуда очень понравилось. 




> В дорогу, в дорогу, в дорогу!
> На сборы осталось так мало.
> И вспомнили вдруг: «Слава богу!
> Мы чуть не забыли про САЛО!»
> 
> Уж лучше б забыли сосиски,
> Кефир и четыре ватрушки.
> Зачем нам скажите ириски.
> Но САЛО забыть - не игрушки!:mad:
> ...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

А где наш Юрочка выложил розыгрыш? В Беседке или где? Помогите найти, девочки....

----------


## Колесо

> А где наш Юрочка выложил розыгрыш? В Беседке или где? Помогите найти, девочки....
> __________________


Ксюша, в конкурсах.Мне понравилось,но там технические заморочки...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Для тех кто поститься и кому не спиться,угощайтесь

[IMG]http://*********ru/493452.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## julia2222

Девочки рассказывали о своих домашних любимцах, хочу и я рассказать об одной кошечке, которая оставила след в моей душе. :Ok: 
Эх, мне бы, хоть чуть-чуть таланта Танюши Курочки, по умению кратко, но ясно излагать, то, что думаешь, но, к сожалению, этим я обделена, поэтому, как могу.:smile: 
В общем, в своё время жила я на Донбассе на съёмной квартире. В наследство нам оставили кошку Соньку, которая  позволяла нормально жить в её доме, и буквально через 3 недели, после въезда, подарила нам 3-х славных котят. 2-х масиков у нас забрали соседи из других подъездов, а 1 кошечку мы оставили себе. Кошка, каким то образом, вычислила все квартиры, где были её котята, и каждый день по очереди посещала каждого своего котёнка, кормила и играла с ними. :Aga:  Прошло время, вернулась хозяйка, и мы вынуждены были снять другую квартиру в этом же районе. Мы переехали забрали с собой котёнка, а кошка, естественно, осталась в своём доме. И вот, поздно вечером, в день переезда, котёнок почему-то запрыгнул на окно  начал орать и нервно метаться со стороны в сторону. Какого же было моё удивление, когда за окном на дереве я увидела нашу кошку Соньку,:smile: которая так быстро розыскала своего отпрыска. В итоге, Сонька стала жить с нами. Каждое утро я уходила на работу, и она рядом, как верный пёс, сопровождала  до своего дома, а вечером она меня ждала с работы и точно также, нога в ногу чапала со мной на наше новое место проживания. Ко мне подходили незнакомые люди и спрашивали, как кошку можно водить на поводке? Они не верили, что изо дня в день, в одно и то же время, такое независимое и не поддающееся дрессировке животное, может по собственной воле сопровождать человека. Но вот такая она была, ОСОБЕННАЯ. :Ok:  Через какое-то время Соньку забрала в деревню её хозяйка и она жила, там, припеваючи, очень много лет. Позже расскажу Вам, одну смешную историю, связанную с этой кошкой. Но не сейчас. 
Ещё хочу добавить, что, когда я переехала в Киев и у меня появился свой собственный угол,  сразу же поехала на птичий рынок и выбрала себе маленькую кошечку, очень похожую на нашу Соньку. Она и сейчас живёт с нами. :Aga:  Вот это моя Лизонька:

----------


## Кудряшкина

Всем привет! :flower:  Простите, что запропала, настолько! Больше не буду обещаю :Aga: У меня тааакой позитив  :Vah: - мне-таки дали отдохнуть на женский праздник, у меня в выходные всего по одному празднику - лафа!, обычно три в субботу и три в воскресенье и я прихожу умотанная до последней степени детишками, что на своего детенка сил уже не хватает:smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Таня, Катя - значит, если я вас правильно поняла, мечтаете о животном мире? 
> Юля - о свободном времени?
> Остальные девочки, пожалуйста напишите о своих мечтах, желаниях. (исполнимых) ну прошу. Нет, уже не прошу, а просто требую продолжения...э...э.....э......(как это по-русски?)? Ну пусть будет БАНКЕТА. Хотя я не это имела ввиду.
> __________________


Я всю жизнь мечтала о дальних странах и путешествиях...:rolleyes:

----------


## julia2222

> Остальные девочки, пожалуйста напишите о своих мечтах


Да, Ксюш  :flower: , ты правильный вывод сделала, мне действительно катастрофически  :Oj:  не хватает свободного времени. Ещё я борец за справедливость :Aga:  и мечтаю о справедливой судебной системе (шестой год участвую в сложнейшем судебном процессе:mad:, причём один процесс заканчивается и плавно перетекает в следующий, а предмет спора один и тот же:eek:). Но самое главное, о чём я мечтаю, это, что бы поскорее наступило 1 мая, и я оказалась на самом южном берегу Крыма - в моём любимом, Форосе, с этой мыслью я засыпаю каждый вечер, и каждое утро встречаю с радостью от того, что ещё один день я прожила благополучно и совсем скоро я вновь окажусь в этом, поистине, Райскои уголке:

Вид из окна квартиры, в которой постоянно останавливаюсь:

----------


## Djazi

Девочки, а это чтобы вам утром поднять настроение перед 8 марта:smile::

----------


## Медведик

> Девочки, а это чтобы вам утром поднять настроение перед 8 марта


Продолжаю благое дело Ольги по подниманию настроения: 

http://www.yaplakal.com/users/shum/flash/445.swf

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*
А вот есссчччоооооо:
Преднастрой к 8 марта.. ПОМНИ: мы являемся" прекрасным полом".Нам не 
обязательно носить галстуки. Если мы захотим освоить мужские профессии 
нас назовут первопроходцами, а если они захотят освоить женские 
профессии их назовут геями. Мы должны обращать внимание сразу на 
несколько вещей. Мы всегда знаем где наши носки. Если мы выйдем замуж 
за наследника престола мы будем королевами, если мужчина жениться на 
наследнице престола он будет просто мужем королевы. Если нам изменяют 
мы жертвы. Если мы изменяем они рогоносцы. Мы чувствуем как ребенок 
шевелится в животике. Первое слово которое они говорят это "мама".Нас 
отпускают в декретный отпуск. Мы всегда присутствуем при рождении наших 
детей. Мы кормим грудью. Мы живем дольше .Мы меньше потеем. У нас есть 
международный день, посвященный нам и на самом деле мы просто супер. 
Отправь это всем своим подругам, пусть знают, что мы самые лучшие!

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*



> прада, ЧЕГО ХОТИМ ТО? У кого какие версии, желания, помыслы?


Здоровья, Cвета, Любви и Гармонии (для меня это самое главное).

тааак Светк, а Светк...зови Любку да Маришку Гармонию - и все бстренько-бытренько вокруг меня встали и поём: мыыыы жеелаем счаааастья вааам!!!! 
[img]http://s12.******info/e045ff7477508b6c0acd539b55034bd8.gif[/img][img]http://s12.******info/e045ff7477508b6c0acd539b55034bd8.gif[/img][img]http://s12.******info/e045ff7477508b6c0acd539b55034bd8.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 29 минут*



> жалко,просто нет слов.


:frown: да..у нас такое трижды случалось...прада дважды я успела оградить детей - сказала что убеал жить к подружке...
а теперь вот крольчиха живёт .. хомякам то на роду написано не более 3-х лет(

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*



> пришлось обратиться к Великому, могучему и Правдивому НЭТУ


сурьёзный подход  :Ok:

----------


## _Лесюня_



----------


## Медведик

> сил уже не хватает


вот девчат - давно хочу поднять эту тему: *КАК (рецепы, секреты, дйственные способы) вы восстанавливаете силы???*

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> наступило 1 мая, и я оказалась на самом южном берегу Крыма - в моём любимом, Форосе


Юль а почему 1 мая?

----------


## _Лесюня_

*завтра...Завтра будет все по иному....
 Завтра вы проснетесь с улыбкой на устах. 
С чистыми мыслями, будете чувствовать себя прекрасной и счастливой. Будете знать, что вы и есть та самая Принцесса, о которой мечтает каждая маленькая девочка...
Будете ощущать себя центром вселенной, вокруг которой все  вертится и бурлит. 
В этот весенний день Вам будет светить солнце, петь птицы, играть музыка… 
Все будут говорить комплименты, а мужчины дарить цветы…
И вы в который раз поймете, что стоило родиться, 
чтобы ХОТЯ БЫ РАЗ В ГОД…..
на 8 МАРТА….
почувствовать себя НАСТОЯЩЕЙ ЖЕНЩИНОЙ!!!!*

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Ну, а сегодня,  в предпраздничный день, компания "Бояре@Morozovi" предлагает вам 
отлично подготовиться к волнующим событиям и:
…начать день с ...витаминизации…*

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
На просторах наших необъятных Земель Морозовских "колосится" много полезного:


Произрастает Много Вкусного, Ароматного и Аппетитного:


Сегодня мы собрали для вас, дорогие женщины, и для мужчин/им завтра предстоит нелегкий день!!!столько хлопот!!!/ - бесценные природы дары:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Отлично и с любовью /к увиденному и себе, конечно/ позавтракать


Привести себя в порядок….Ибо не гоже появляться в СВОЙ ДЕНЬ в неподобающем виде…


 сходить с девчонками в Баню…чтобы очиститься от всего, что навалилось за год, и отвести душу за разговорами девичьими…


Отлично отдохнуть, валяясь на диване и вкушая фрукты…


Загадать на ночь САМОЕ сокровенное желание:


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ведь ЗАВТРА!!!!
Ваши мужчины устроят вам ШИКАРНЫЙ ПРАЗДНИК


Будут веселить вас без устали!!!


Ваши защитники будут Оберегать и весь день Носить вас на руках!!!


И конечно, Вы будете БЕЗУМНО счастливы!!!


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
!!!!!!И ПОМНИТЕ! ведь послезавтра, когда наступят будни…

Вы будете вспоминать с огромным удовольствием все 359дней этот 
                                 НЕЗАБЫВАЕМЫЙ праздник!!!

………………………………………………….
С вами была компания "Бояре@Morozovi" 
http://s45.radikal.ru/i108/0903/62/ea049fbbffbf.jpg
_________________________________

Ген.директор Владимир Михалыч Морозов
http://s55.radikal.ru/i148/0903/dd/e042278779cb.jpg

Арт-директор Олеся Александровна Морозов
http://s61.radikal.ru/i174/0903/5f/f81b7f03a885.jpg

И ваша _Лесюня_
/фото из личных…пыльных и не очень…архивов/

С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫМ ЖЕНСКИМ ДНЕМ!!!
            Дорогие женщины сайта MSK !!!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго утра Новосибирск!!! Доброго утра страна!!!!!
Проснись и пой!!!! Олеся как всегда кучу фото с положительными эмоциями разместила!!!! МОЛОДЕЦ!!! Жаль мои весы не хотят работать!!!

----------


## Сильва

У меня, кажись, дежавю, или я не найду своего вчерашнего пожелания доброй ночи...:eek: Всем доброго настроения!

----------


## Медведик

> Дорогие женщины сайта MSK !!!


Спасибо Олесь!!!!!!![img]http://s16.******info/756bbc9827094bacac05534dd3e21065.gif[/img]
 Вот это репортааажик)))) С наступающим [img]http://s.******info/3ef63eb12ce7dd1c76f296c812566dc1.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Жаль мои весы не хотят работать!!!


 :Aga:  и мои пока не хоооочуууууут :frown: ..но ничаго- мы их уговорим :wink:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Всем доброго настроения!


Спасибо Светлаааана) [img]http://s16.******info/71550fdbc3cb7a65b9bc6c8ec3acd078.gif[/img]

----------


## Katjatja

> Вот это репортааажик)))) С наступающим


Всем доброе утро!:smile:
фууу что-то я с просонья не так поняла и решила что 8 марта сегодня:smile:
утро то как началось. я одной ногой в Кишеневе была ( у Вовки почти) и в Новосибирске.  в передаче "Играй гармонь"  аккардионный ансамбль Концентрино ( вдруг кто видел) такой номер сделали. я все время забываю что это за мелодия,но очень знаменитая. 
 и парень Алексей Ходаковский из Новосибирска (постоянный участник передачи и заочно очень большая симпатия нашей семьи :Oj: ) встречал жену из роддома . такую встречу они забацали. вот это позитив. нигде не нашла этот номер.

всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Медведик

> не так поняла и решила что 8 марта сегодня


дык это ж отличненько  :Ok:  - продлим праздник на неделю :wink:

----------


## jpligunova

Доброго всем утра,люди!За окнами солнце,а в душе весна! Пусть у всех сегодня будет именно такой день.[IMG]http://*********ru/520067m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/516995m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/516995m.jpg[/IMG]самый классный способ восстановить силы баня и бассейн,вода все смывает.Были мы на днях в баньках:турецкой,японской...На следующий как новенькие.

----------


## Кудряшкина

Урааа! У меня таки получилось сделать яичницу сердечки :Vah: , сколько до этого ни пробовала, все сосиски ломались.
Всем доброго утра!

----------


## julia2222

> Юль а почему 1 мая?


Ленчик :flower: , ну так летом это само собой (по крайней мере, я на это очень надеюсь:smile:) А в начале мая мы с мужем в прошлом году там отдыхали, было здОрово! :Ok:  Летом муж не может себе позволить отпуск, поэтому я свой отпуск разделяю на несколько частей: в мае - с мужем на недельку, а летом  с Ленчиком (Евой). :Aga: 

Всем Добрый день!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Заскочил на пару минут, весеннего позитиву добавить!!!! До вечера!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/516996.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Добрый день,мои дорогие!!!!Всех с наступающим праздником!!! :flower: Весеннего настроения,солнышка ласкового,радости,везения и любви!!!Убегаю к дочкам на концерт,они как и я, в свое врем,я танцуют в нар. ансамбле "Горлица",а я ,когда смотрю концерт,всегда слезу пускаю...Но это позитивные слезы,слезы радости и счастья!!!Всех лю!!!Сегодня едем за хомячком,а жизнь - то налаживается!!! :Ok:

----------


## Katjatja

> Добрый день,мои дорогие!!!!Всех с наступающим праздником!!!Весеннего настроения,солнышка ласкового,радости,везения и любви!!!Убегаю к дочкам на концерт,они как и я, в свое врем,я танцуют в нар. ансамбле "Горлица",а я ,когда смотрю концерт,всегда слезу пускаю...Но это позитивные слезы,слезы радости и счастья!!!Всех лю!!!Сегодня едем за хомячком,а жизнь - то налаживается!!!



предлагаю имя для хомячка:smile:  имя: Позитив:smile: сокращенно ПОЗЯkuku   ндаааа дети на такое не пойдут.


 сегодня день чудес какой то.  несколько недель назад у меня промелькнула мысль о старом проекторе( советском и мультах на пленках), и тут дед находит все это. я аж обомлела от такого счастья. Мелкий весь в предвкушении вечера. как это смотреть мультика на стенке:smile: или на простыни.  когда стала разбирать упаковку,валялась. куча диафильмов про Ленина( документальные) биография, про Ленина с Горьким, даже про актеров советских и что интересно детский мультик 30 копеек а про Ленина 80 копеек. во как.

----------


## Курица

> предлагаю имя для хомячка  имя: Позитив сокращенно ПОЗЯ   ндаааа дети на такое не пойдут.


[IMG]http://*********ru/506778m.jpg[/IMG]
...а если-девочка, например- ЗИТА(а что, как из фильмов индийских...:wink:так что, тезка. думай.Наше дело-предложить...
http://netdel.ru/wp-content/uploads/...arez_ru_12.jpg
спит.........
А Это вам в подарок- адрес сайта ВСЕ О ХОМЯКАХ: http://www.hamster.ru/

----------


## Katjatja

Танюш  ты подстрекательница, я ж теперь хомячка в дом хочу ужасть как.
http://www.hamster.ru/modules/xcgal/index.php?cat=20  наткнулась на малышей, там где они морковку атакуют,такой возраст смешной, глаза еще закрытые но куда то уже шлепают по клетке а если поели и живот большой то идут на трясущихся ножках и набок заваливаются. умора.
 хомяка нам пока нельзя. боюсь кошка за ним будет охотиться. хомяку наверно все равно в клетке а вот за рассудок кошки  не ручаюсь.

----------


## Медведик

> Мелкий весь в предвкушении вечера.


о...мы долгими зимними вечерами и со старшей и с малышом любили диафилльмы смотреть!!!!! Прям волшебство - у нас стена однотонная, так проецировали - и ощущение детства возвращалось)))

а я хочу своему выжигатель по дереву купить..тоже штука интересная!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Всем добрый вечер!!! я вернулась...мероприятие прошло отлично))) в воздухе предпразничное настроение... класс!!! 


С наступааааюющим!!!!! Пусть у нас будет любимый мужчина
он построит для нас дом мечты [img]http://s10.******info/ecdc73b6e76cc13db024b5f478feb5db.gif[/img] он подарит нам ключ от своего сердца [img]http://s10.******info/2e17ff9b5f0731b3df0553b50b951eec.gif[/img] видя нас он будет счастливо улыбаться [img]http://s10.******info/81f371acd79a29139be9b61aba74e478.gif[/img] при необходимости он вседа сможет нас защитить [img]http://s10.******info/5317095cb9d541ae4e8acdc9e68ae158.gif[/img] он будет делать для нас всё возможное и невозможное [img]http://s10.******info/4e214397e1a7287919ce0730286e8a2d.gif[/img] выносиь мусор [img]http://s10.******info/ab2425b80c732d9418cf94a33fd4f80d.gif[/img] помогать по хозяйству [img]http://s10.******info/b922d14d899849fde9dd7a69f66adcce.gif[/img] танцевать эротические танцы [img]http://s12.******info/016f1a0a0103b6743cf89ba9da58838d.gif[/img] страстно целовать [img]http://s10.******info/fc0aa110af8e8ebe6c6fa6cd2ba0c5fb.gif[/img] и просто валяться рядышком - нежно обнимая [img]http://s10.******info/05231c66c4c321aa4c42d80df0f1b9ae.gif[/img]

----------


## Сильва

Девочки, это вам!!! И это 
Мальчики, и вас без внимания не оставлю:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Сегодня едем за хомячком,а жизнь - то налаживается


 Вот и здорово, а я жене 5 лет назад кота (Гришу, уже писал)на 8 марта подарил.
Теперь рады все, кто в гости заходят!!!




> имя: Позитив сокращенно ПОЗЯ


Оригинально!!!


> Танюш ты подстрекательница, я ж теперь хомячка в дом хочу ужасть как.


 Вот соблазняют!!!




> Пусть у нас будет любимый мужчина


Можно я им буду!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Для вечернего настроения немного позитиву с сегодняшней прогулки!! Все остальное завтра!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/467858.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/474002.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Можно я им буду!!


 :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Дорогие женщины, от всей души поздравляю Вас с праздником!!!
Всех, кто посещает эту самую позитивную тему!!!
Море Вам позитива, любви, нежности и только самых положительных эмоций.
Эти первые весенние цветы, я дарю виртуально Вам. Они натуральные, сняты сегодня.
Может они и не самые красивые, но это от души. Счастья Вам!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/501654.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/507798.jpg[/IMG]
И в гололед, и в дождь, и в слякоть,
Какая б не стряслась беда,
Не заставляйте женщин плакать,
Не от любви, не от стыда.
Какая бы из горьких трещин,
Не расколола сердце вам,
Не заставляйте женщин плакать,
По необдуманным словам.
И пусть вам будет как награда, 
За бескорыстие труда,
Та женщина, что с вами рядом,
Не плачущая, никогда!!!
*Еще раз с праздником!!!*

----------


## Курица

А_БАЛ_ДЕТЬ, какая красота!!!Они чудесно красивы, Юра!!!Особенно второй цветок(второе фото!) Подарок- царский, спасибо! :Ok:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Djazi*,
 Всегда поднимаешь настроение таким видео. Супер...



> http://www.yaplakal.com/users/shum/flash/445.swf


РЖУНИМАГУ. Леночка, где такое чудо нашла? Ты так подняла настроение, что даже спать перехотелось. Хочу всех забросать прото поцелуями, объятьями и любовью. Девочки, завтра праздник. УУУУУУУРРААААА!!!!!!


> …начать день с ...витаминизации…


Лесюнька, я с тобой. Люблю витаминчики.



> Ведь ЗАВТРА!!!!
> Ваши мужчины устроят вам ШИКАРНЫЙ ПРАЗДНИК


Олеся, а вот тут грустно. А если сама буду себе праздник устраивать? 


> Доброго утра Новосибирск!!!


Так, Юрочка, опять пошла дискриминация? Шутю. Доброго вечера Кисловодск.
как в анекдоте: На свете есть только три нации армяне, русские и не русские.


> Всем добрый вечер!!! я вернулась...мероприятие прошло отлично))) в воздухе предпразничное настроение... класс!!!


Леночка, ты, как всегда, положительными эмоциями так зарядишь, что все неприятночти просто ФИГНЯ. Спасибо, медвежонок. Весы не пашут.
*Сильва*,
 Вот это картинки. Вот это позитив. Кстати мой любимчик А. Рева. Спасибо, Светик.


> Можно я им буду!!!


Я на очереди. Кто крайний?


> Может они и не самые красивые, но это от души.


Юрочка, очень красивые. Главное сам сорвал и принёс сюда. Спасибо. Расстрогал до слёз. Как здорово, что ты есть в нашем позитиве.  


> И в гололед, и в дождь, и в слякоть,
> Какая б не стряслась беда,
> Не заставляйте женщин плакать,
> Не от любви, не от стыда.
> Какая бы из горьких трещин,
> Не расколола сердце вам,
> Не заставляйте женщин плакать,
> По необдуманным словам.
> И пусть вам будет как награда,
> ...


Я плачу. как здорово, Юра. Сначала хотела закидать вас позитивными картинками. Уже нарыла несколько, но после таких слов, девочки, извените, не могу. *Романтический настрой и предвкушения чего-то волшебного сейчас. Чего и вам всем желаю*.

----------


## Katjatja

все предпраздничное трям! я из бани и после просмотра диафильмов чистая и счастливая как феечка:smile:
 сегодня купила веточку мимозы для нашей бабули,  поутру побежим с Олежкой на день варенья  надо сейчас пару игр для малышей глянуть 4 года.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Привет всем! Я немножко выпала , но уже на месте. То дела, то работа, то Винду переустанавливали, то пароль искала...
С наступающим вас, ПОДРУЖКИ!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/466856.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/518059.jpg[/IMG]
 А вот такие мы обычно собираем на турбазе на берегу Донца
[IMG]http://*********ru/522155.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## julia2222

> А_БАЛ_ДЕТЬ, какая красота!!!Они чудесно красивы, Юра!!!


И я того же мнения :Aga:  :Ok: :smile: 

*tamada-yaroslavl*, :Ok: 
Юра! Слов нет! Очень красиво и трогательно :Aga:  Спасибо, тебе, огромное :br: 

*Katjatja*, :flower: 



> я из бани


С лёгким паром, Катюша!:smile:




> Романтический настрой и предвкушения чего-то волшебного сейчас.


И у меня, Ксюша  :flower: , такое же настроение :Ok:

----------


## julia2222

*tatiana-osinka*,
Спасибо, Танюша! :flower:  Привет Краснодону :Ok:

----------


## Katjatja

а я зашла в розовую тетрадь и так с рассказа расчувствовалась.:frown: что ж в старости то будет. сейчас по малейшему дуновению глаза на мокром месте,

----------


## Сильва

Девчонки, всех с уже наступившим  праздником! А где Анжеллкин?! Совсем потеряль... [img]http://s10.******info/c81c74b5abcb7028d4995a6a3283d220.gif[/img]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Привет всем! С праздником вас, девчонки! 
Простите, что вчера не забегала...Была в "Свободном общении" :rolleyes:...................да ещё в "Беседке" очередной...
где и сделала это фото...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/520097.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> Может они и не самые красивые, но это от души


Юрочка они прелестны....настоящие...живые...будто радостно шепчут на ушко "по-секрету" ВЕСНА ПРИШЛА))))
Спасибо!!!!! :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Романтический настрой и предвкушения чего-то волшебного сейчас.


как это важно уметь верить в чудо и волшебство - эту замечательную возможность многие утеряли... Ксюш - пусть сбываются мечты!!!!!!!!! 
Девчат - а ведь абсолютно точно МЕчТЫ СБЫВАЮТСЯ!!!!!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> чистая и счастливая как феечка


ой...и феечка тут-как тут... и заметьте СчАСТЛИВАЯ)))). Уверена что только счастливыее люди могут дарить счастье окружающим..и быть от этого по-настоящему счастливыми - а это значит вновь наполниться силами и вновь дарить.... Спасибо всем вам за душевную щедрость!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> С наступающим вас, ПОДРУЖКИ!!!


Тнюшка с НАСТУПИВШИМ!!!!!!!!!!! (Мне смс-ки с 8 утра начали пиходиить...так что выспатся не довелось ;)))

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> такое же настроение


ой девчёнки .. я уже много лет не любила 8 марта... а с вами тоже заразилась ПРЕДВКУШЕНИЕМ)))) А вдруг....

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> С праздником вас, девчонки!


С праздником Ксаночка!!!!!

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
Примите от меня виртуальные поцелуииии мальчики и девочки: 

[img]http://s10.******info/09001d292590387514239eed3e90f914.gif[/img] 
я очень рада [img]http://s9.******info/637920b08bd328f18d61cc91953347bd.gif[/img]что вы [img]http://s10.******info/d35b55e5401c87f4e26f3336696cea87.gif[/img]есть в моей жизни - спасибо за встречу!!![img]http://s10.******info/8556f5bfa12c00e49ce6efe4beebf9ac.gif[/img]

----------


## jpligunova

[URL[IMG]http://*********ru/474019m.jpg[/IMG]=http://*********ru/468899.htm][IMG]http://*********ru/468899m.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

 Девочки! С праздником!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро!
Поздравление теперь от моей Маруси
[IMG]http://*********ru/520098.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Кудряшкина

Девочки! Всех с праздником! Всем огромной любви счастья!  :flower:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Девочки!
                              В этот день, весной согретый 
                              Все цветы, улыбки - вам! 
                              Чтоб печали вы не знали, 
                              Даже легкой грусти тень, 
                              Чтоб всегда глаза сияли, 
                              И не только в этот день! С праздником, дорогие!

[IMG]http://*********ru/477092.gif[/IMG]


Каюсь, скопировала из "Девишника", понравилось очень...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*МИЛЫЕ, СЛАВНЫЕ, ЖЕЛАННЫЕ, КРАСИВЫЕ, ДОБРЫЕ, МУДРЫЕ, ПОЗИТИВНЫЕ, СЕКСУАДЬНЫЕ....*

*Нет ,нет, я ничего не перепутала. Это я к ВАМ обращаюсь, дорогие мои подруги - форумчанки. Сегодня обалденный день. Странно, но я впервые чувствую такой позитив, радость и счастье. Мне никто не подарил цветов, подарков. Но впервые в жизни я не расстроилась и поняла, а счастье то не в этом.*
Сын обнял, доченька чмокнула, на сайте море открыток и позитивного настроения. Как здорово. КАК ЖЕ Я ЛЮБЛЮ ЭТУ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНУЮ, интересную и шикарную жизнь.
А ещё я ВАс очень люблю. Дорожу нашими отношениями и балдею от каждого вашего поста и фото.
А теперь ОНО - ПОЗИТИВНОЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ.

По утрам, надев часы, не забудьте про.........А к 8 марта я вам, девочки сшила вот такие супер сексуальные....


*Пусть сегодня для Вас поют мужчины серенады....*


*Терпеливо ждут, когда вы приведёте себя в порядок...*


*Заглядывают вам в глаза, пытаясь уловить и исполнить любое ваше желание.....*


*и конечно дарят вам любовь и ласку...*



*С ПРАЗДНИКОМ, ДЕВУШКИ САЙТА!!!!!!!!!!*

*Этот цветок может исполнить только одно, но самое заветное ваше желание. Девочки, он, как в сказке, только до 12 ночи живёт и исполняет ваши желания. Поторопитесь.*

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Еще раз в продолжении темы!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/501689.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

ДЕВОЧКИИИИИИИИ, с нашенским вас праздником! Желаю вам большого, большого-большого, очень большого,да что уж там...ну-ооочень большого, неприлично большого, САМОГО БОЛЬШОГО...Фразу закончите сами и, не мелочась, вложите в нее самое свое заветное желание. И пусть оно сбудется со скоростью пролетающего отпуска и неизбежностью тающего мороженого. И пусть ароматы цветов, которыми вас завалят в этот день, еще долого будут преследовать вас. Будьте всегда на троне, Королевы!)))))
Татьяна

----------


## ПУХОВА

Всех с праздником !!! Любви, Здоровья и Гармонии !!!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Сегодня праздник... Вот так мы и живём! Ученики подарили цветы.

 [IMG]http://*********ru/468925.jpg[/IMG]


На днях сапоги купила. Лежат ещё в коробке, в пакете. Гринчи тоже хочет померить...Заметьте, сама лезет, любит она в пакеты забираться...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/461757.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

Девочки с праздником!

http://video.mail.ru/mail/anufr37/506/613.html

----------


## Donald

Милые Женщины! С праздником вас! Счастья вам, любви и Удачи! 
Обнимаю и целую! Ваш, Дмитрий...  :Oj:

----------


## Медведик

> Ваш, Дмитрий...


спасибо Димочка))) (только пришла с работы..поздравления прдолжаются...)))

----------


## Ладушка

Знаю, где можно найти  море позитива. Адрес точный: 
МСК - беседка- территория добра!
[IMG]http://*********ru/479153.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

ну вот дело к вечеру. Праздник заканчиватся. Девочки, желания успели загадать? А я тоже загадала. Хочу, чтоб и у меня и у вас такой день был не только раз в году. И чтоб мужчины любили Вас, ценили и были для вас самыми самыми!!!!.
*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Люда, ты с нами. Ура. Привет, дорогая. Кстати любуюсь картиной. Вот так оригинально цветы ещё никто не дарил. Супер!!!!!



> (только пришла с работы..


Леночка, ты что и сегодня работала? Ну нифига себе. А когда отдыхаешь то, Медвежоночек?

*Ксана*, коты бомба. такие симпатюки!

Желаю всем огромных заказов, денежных клиентов и позитивных вечеринок. Пост, я понимаю, и многие уже округляют глаза, вопрошая......


Но уверяю Вас, дамы и господа, скоро всё пройдёт и наступит сезон. Бабулечек настрежом и отправимся на встречу в Крым!!!!!

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
*Ksana tenlark*,
*Ксюша, узнаёшь родимого? Специально для тебя пекли всем городом.* Угощайся

*Этот тортик для МЕДВЕДИКА....

тортик для КАТЮШКИ.......

Торт для ЛИСЁНКА

Тортик для ЕВЫ....

Девочки и тортик для всех, у кого сложно на НИК подобрать индивидуальный. Угощайтесь солнечным позитивом.

*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ксюша, узнаёшь родимого? Специально для тебя пекли всем городом. Угощайся


Не...не мой...этот по круче будет D 700!!!!!!! У меня всего лишь D 50....:cool:

Спасибо, Ксюша! kiss Смеялась от души!!!  :br:

----------


## Анжелла

Девочки!  :flower:  Родненькие! :Oj:  Не могу загрузить ни одну картинку и поэтому пишу просто! А то боюсь, что вообще меня могут оборвать и уйду от вас на 3 дня!
Поздравляю вас всех в Праздником весны! :flower:  Желаю много любви, успехов и всего чего вы все себе желаете! :Aga:  Спасибо вам за все поздравления! Я очень рада, что вы все есть. Потому что пока у меня решали проблемы с проводкой... были такие ломки. Я хотела к вам... :Oj:  Спасибо что вы есть! :flower:

----------


## julia2222

> ну вот дело к вечеру. Праздник заканчиватся.


*Международным Женским Днём
Довольны мы не очень...
Есть шанс, что счастье мы найдём
В международной женской ночи!*:biggrin:

Это я так для настроения :Aga:  На самом деле, именно, после праздника 8 марта, мы по настоящему начинаем чувствовать, что пришла ВЕСНА.
Всех весёлых, неунывающих, неугомонных, красивых и позитивных С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВЕСНЫ! :flower:  Улыбок, цветов, радости и ЧУДЕСНОГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ! :Ok: 

Огромное спасибо нашим мужчинам за поздравления :Aga:  МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ! :br: 



Ну и анекдот по этому поводу (мужчин-форумчан он не касается:smile:)
Утро 8 марта. Муж:
- Дорогая,что бы ты хотела на 8 марта?
Жена:
- Ну, дорогой, я бы хотела что-то для моих тоненьких пальчиков, для моей шейки и для моих розовеньких ушек.
Муж:
- Ага, мыло!:biggrin:

----------


## Dium

*СОЛНЫШКИ!!!!* с 8 МАРТА!!! :smile:

----------


## julia2222

*Dium*,
Привет Светик  :flower:  И Тебя с праздником Весны! Я тоже сегодня дежурю :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> Есть шанс, что счастье мы найдём
> В международной женской ночи


Я действительно получаю огромное удовольствие этой ночью, так как в связи с ПРАЗДНИКОМ мои домочадцы отдали мне  компьютер полностью в моё распоряжение. :Ok:  И, пользуясь, случаем, хочу рассказать комическую историю из своей жизни, героиней которй стала кошка Сонька. Как мы с ней познакомились, я уже писала вот здесь: http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....81#post2261681, единственное, что хочу добавить, эта кошка безумно любила творог и варёные яйца. И стоило только достать 2 яйца с холодильника, и легонечко стукнуть ними, как Сонька тут же материализовалась на кухне и требовала своё любимое лакомство. 
    Так вот, в канун 8 марта на работе с девочками мы очень хорошо повеселились и так за бокалом шампанского и душевными женскими разговорами засиделись, что я летела домой, как угорелая, потому что нужно было забрать ребёнка у родственников. 
   Подбегаю я к дому и вижу нашу кошку, которая сидит у подъезда и мокнет под проливным дождём. Мы с ней вместе влетаем в подъезд и поднимаемся на 2 этаж. На ступеньках сидит компания ребят старшеклассников, играют на гитаре и поют песни. Я звоню в дверь, где должен меня ждать мой ребёнок, но… никто не открывает. Моя буйная фантазия в таких случаях подстрекает меня к активным действиям, и, уже не отрывая палец от звонка, я начинаю стучать в дверь. Дверь открывается, и я вижу перед собой абсолютно незнакомого мужчину, мягко выражаясь, сонного и не совсем трезвого. :Aga:  И тут до меня доходит, что я помчалась за кошкой и… перепутала подъезд. Лихорадочно начинаю извиняться и объяснять, что я ошиблась, но в это время, моя кошка, грязная и мокрая, заскакивает в эту квартиру и исчезает. :Oj:  Мужик немного начинает понимать, что происходит, и очень громко принимается выражать своё недовольство, если вкратце перевести это на русский язык, то он сказал, что я не права и он меня осуждает... Таких матов в свою сторону, в сторону всех моих родственников, а тем более бедного животного,  не слышала ни до того, ни после того, никогда. И тут я вспоминаю, как быстро можно найти кошку, и, невинно хлопая ресницами, спрашиваю: «А у Вас есть 2 яйца» :Ha: , фразу закончить не удалось и объяснить зачем мне это, тоже не получилось, молодёжь на лестничной клетке, просто ревела от дикого смеха, а мужик начал выдавать такие перлы 3-4-х этажные, что я, быстро сняв сапоги, влетела в квартиру, забежала на кухню и за холодильником увидела 2 светящихся глаза. :Aga:  Я не помню, как я оказалась на улице, Сонька в одной руке, а сапоги в другой, так  и добежала до соседнего подъезда… босиком. Сейчас это смешно, но в тот момент… Вот такая была в моей жизни весёлая весенняя история!:smile:

----------


## Медведик

*julia2222*,
утро...тишина..едва открыв глаза я перечитываю темку на ноуте..и РЖУУУУ во весь голос))))) да СТРАШНО СМЕШНО)))):biggrin:

----------


## julia2222

> утро...тишина.


Доброе утро, Ленчик! :flower:  


Докладываю: "Пост сдал!" :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

дОБРОЕ)))) 
приготовила [img]http://s2.******info/1e2ff8ae57a051a3bb4f5c64095085c4.gif[/img]выпила чашечку кофе [img]http://s2.******info/4a8dfd94d6d9787153c8d7131994a3fb.gif[/img]

всю ночь снова снились сложные многочасовые мероприятия...проснулась - будто вгоны всю ночь грузила...если честно ощущение хмячка в колесе [img]http://s2.******info/50d62e5879c509c55d4e1fb6b0bfce63.gif[/img] ... день идёт за днём..год за годом... жизнь пролетает ...

----------


## julia2222

> .. день идёт за днём..год за годом... жизнь пролетает ...


Ну и что, зато мы становимся мудрее :Ok: , наши дети взрослеют и расцветают :Aga: , и мы начинаем гордиться их успехами и достижениями!:smile: Всё хорошо, Ленчик :flower:  В каждом возрасте есть свои прелести. Помнишь, как в знаменитом фильме "Москва слезам не верит" главная героиня сказала: "Ты не расстраивайся, в 40 лет жизнь только начинается, теперь я точно знаю!"
А моя началась почти в 39 :Aga: , так что всё  :Ok: 
Ленчик, так ты пост принимаешь :Ha: , а то я засыпаю уже:smile:

----------


## Katjatja

Юль спасибо за рассказ.  хохотала так. подумала а как бы спросить у мужика яйца по другому.в итоге еще больше разоржалась.
вчера малому дали кусочек торта.конечно съел.через какое то время опять просит.дали малюсенький,  опять просит. я отказываю:

"дай мне еще кусочек. побольше. я за 8 марта сьем. за бабу. за маму и за кошку Симу:biggrin:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Есть шанс, что счастье мы найдём
> В международной женской ночи!


Класс!!!


> А у Вас есть 2 яйца


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:))))))))))))
Доброе утро коллеги!!!Хохотал от души!!!
Надеюсь, головы у Вас не болят и настроение оптимистическое!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/482255.jpg[/IMG]
А всем прекрасным дамам, мужья и любимые устроили настоящий праздник и завалили подарками. Так на всякий случай, для тонуса или как вариант поздравления дам.
Накануне праздника, в магазине покупаешь красивую ленту, с утра несешь жене кофе в постель. Ленту завязываешь бантиком на той части тела, которую хочешь подарить любимой женщине. *И пусть она с этой частью тела весь день делает, что хочет.* Хорошего настроения всем!!!
В конкурсах кое что есть, рекомендую почитать!!!

----------


## Медведик

пока уборку делала - все проснулись)))) Спасибо что ВЫ есть!!! Скажу по секрету терпеть не могу 8 марта...просто стараюсь его пережить так что 9 - опять позитив))))

----------


## Курица

> Помнишь, как в знаменитом фильме "Москва слезам не верит" главная героиня сказала: "Ты не расстраивайся, в 40 лет жизнь только начинается, теперь я точно знаю!"


...после пятидесяти жизнь только начинается, сказала Дама , и...налила себе еще 50 грамм коньячку...
[IMG]http://*********ru/495566m.jpg[/IMG]


*Д О Б Р О Е   У Т Р О ,          С Т Р А Н А !!!*

----------


## Медведик

> и...налила себе еще 50 грамм коньячку...


:biggrin:
точно!!! вчера работала до поздна даже ни выпила..надо шампанского купить)))

*Добавлено через 2 часа 19 минут*



> надо шампанского купить)))


во...Танюш..с твоей подачи я напилась шампанского :biggrin:
жизнь то налаживается))))

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> после пятидесяти жизнь только начинается, сказала Дама , и...налила себе еще 50 грамм коньячку...


Таня спасибо, надо взять на вооружение фразу!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*julia2222*,
Продолжу про яйца. Я ОЧЕНЬ люблю вареные яйца, и моя Маруся тоже. Чтобы в удовольствие ими насладиться, я ухожу в самое дальнее место в квартире, чтобы треснуть скорлупу (чтоб кошка не услышала и не помешала процессу), потом возвращаюсь на кухню... Но она уже начала слышать, когда я очищаю скорлупу! Наверное, и это надо делать в самой дальней комнате :biggrin:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Я ОЧЕНЬ люблю вареные яйца, и моя Маруся тоже.


Взаимно!!! Наверное все коты, при звуке разбиваемой скорлупы, лтят сломя голову.
Это скорее всего в генах заложено!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> ..надо шампанского купить)))
> 
> *Добавлено через 2 часа 19 минут*
> 
> во...Танюш..с твоей подачи я напилась шампанского 
> жизнь то налаживается))))


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:




> Наверное все коты, при звуке разбиваемой скорлупы, лтят сломя голову.
> Это скорее всего в генах заложено!!!


Вот фанатка яиц!

[IMG]http://*********ru/508889.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/509913.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*продолжение сказки про Дружбу)*

Долго они шли или коротко никто не знает, потому что когда на душе грустно – время тянется медленно как жевательная резинка. Ребята так устали, что сели передохнуть под ветвистый кедр, да так и не заметили как уснули. И каждому из них приснился удивительный сон. Медведик увидел во сне Лиску, они держались за руки, а вокруг порхали бабочки.
       А Бамсику приснился зловещий и всезнающий Дед Инет. Он пытался затянуть друзей в свою паутину, тряс волшебной бородой и громко кричал прямо в ухо Бамсу: «Я, и только я могу помочь вам». Бамсик проснулся в холодном поту и принялся будить улыбающегося во сне Медведика.
Как только Медведик окончательно проснулся – Бамс рассказал ему о своём видении. Немного подумав, они решили во что бы то не стало разыскать Деда Инета, ведь именно он знает всё и обо всех.
       Скушав Бабушкины пирожки, друзья продолжили свой путь, внимательно приглядываясь и прислушиваясь по сторонам. Ведь так легко сказать, да нелегко сделать. Все знают Деда Инета, но никто его не видел.  
        Вдруг прямо перед собой они увидели дивно сплетённую, огромную, сверкающую всеми цветами радуги паутину. Друзья подошли поближе и прямо в центре этой необычной паутины заметили лохматого чёрного Паука. Он издал призывной клич, вынул какой то предмет, и передал его в руки Бамса. «Ура! Вот теперь мы точно найдём Деда Инета!» - в руках у него был настоящий ноутбук. У Медведика загорелись глаза, он обожал компьютерные игры. О, как же интересно можно проводить время с ноутбуком. Медведик выхватил ноутбук из рук Бамсика и поспешно начал играть в свою любимую игру. Вот это веселье! Бамс пытался объяснить другу – что сейчас совсем не подходящее время для игр… но увы. Медведик был настолько увлечён игрой, что ничего не слышал. 
Уже совсем стемнело – а Медведик не переставал играть. Бамсик отчаялся его уговаривать, и грустно сидел в сторонке. И вдруг ему в голову пришла отличная идея!
         Он побежал на полянку и звонко закричал: «Бабочки-красавицы! Помогите мне вызволить друга. Пусть он вспомнит о самой лучшей девочке на свете и больше не будет терять ни минутки на эти глупые и бесполезные игры». И услышав его клич, со всей полянки слетелись разноцветные бабочки. Они окружили Бамсика и все вместе направились к Медведику. Медведик удивлённо оторвал взгляд от монитора, как часто он представлял именно таких бабочек, слушая смех Лиски. Вот именно так они и хлопали своими разноцветными крыльями. Лиска, прости что я отвлёкся, забыл о своём обещании. Ну всё, не буду медлить больше не одной минуточки. Спасибо вам, бабочки! Спасибо Бамс – ты настоящий друг!
         Паук хитро и многозначительно посмотрел прямо в глаза Бамсу, дёрнул своими цепкими пальцами паутину, потянул за нёё, и передал конец нити в руки Бамсика. «Она поможет вам отыскать Деда Инета и не сбиться в пути» - сказал Паук и в тот же миг стал невидим.
          В ночи ярко светила луна, и ребята решили незамедлительно продолжить свой путь. чтобы не потерять след Деда Инета, они ухватились за сверкающую в ночи нить паутины, и шли сматывая её в клубок. Они прошли достаточно длинный путь, смотав довольно большой клубок искрящейся и переливающейся паутины. Силы ребят были на исходе, необходимо подкрепиться, но все пирожки уже съедены.
           Медведик так проголодался, что еле передвигал ноги, то и дело оглядываясь по сторонам в поисках хоть какой-нибудь пищи. Вдруг откуда ни возьмись прямо на их пути возникла Прекрасная Незнакомка. Она радушно улыбаясь протянула друзьям хрустальную вазу, наполненную разноцветными витаминками. «Отведайте этих волшебных пилюль – и силы вновь вернуться к вам», - сказала она слащавым голосом … и так же внезапно исчезла, будто растворившись в предрассветном тумане.
         Пока разумный Бамс с подозрением всматривался в туманный след Незнакомки, жутко проголодавшийся Медвдик накинулся на свою порцию витаминок, и не моргнув и глазом слопал их. Не прошло и минуты, как Медведику стало плохо. Он попытался крикнуть – но не услышал звука своего голоса. Он пробовал встать на ноги – но силы окончательно оставили его. Он покраснел, потом позеленел и начал громко икать. Бамсик увидел что другу плохо и попытался помочь ему. Он дул на него, брызгал водой, хлопал по щекам и даже щикотал – но всё без толку. Медвдик смотрел невидящим взглядом и не узнавал никого и ничего. «что? что произошло с моим лучшим другом?» - думал огорчённый Бамс.  Он не мог ему помочь и решил найти того, кто знает как это сделать. Бамс стал внимательно всматриваться по сторонам. Вдруг на одном из деревьев он уловил еле заметное шевеление. Бамс присмотрелся ещё вниматльнее – и движение вновь повторилось. Он подошёл поближе и увидел Лесного Героя.
          Это был Лешик (правнук того самого знаменитого Лешего). Больше всего на свете Лешик любил смотреть мультики про супер - героев и облачившись в свой костюм Лесного Спасателя боролся со всей лесной нечистью. Он жил среди цветов и деревьев и продолжал дело всех Леших на Земле – наказывал злых и оберегал всех добрых людей, заплутавших в лесу.
          Бамс рассказал Лешику о своих злоключениях и попросил помощи. Лешик внимательно рассмотрел Медведика и сразу всё понял. «Это же Вирусы. Те самые вредоносные и противные существа Виртуального Мира. Но откуда они здесь, в нашем лесу? Где вы их нашли?»
         Бамсик поведал Лешику и о своём видении, и о Пауке, и о искрящейся паутине, о Прекрсной Незнакомке, и разноцветных витаминках. Лешик внимательно выслушал, ненадолго задумался, и вдруг его глаза прояснились – и всё встало на свои места. Да это же Дед Инет. Это он проверяет вас на прочность и подстраивает испытания. Он знает всё и обо всех. Он многолик и может предстать как юной девушкой, так и пауком. В недрах его паутины куча хлама, но перебрав его можно найти очень полезные вещи. Если не терять чувство времени и реальности – он может быть очень полезным и нужным. Только преодолев все трудности, вы сможете добраться до него.«Ну, спасибо тебе Лешик-супергерой, ты помог нам понять что к чему. Но как же нам избавиться от этих зловредных вирусов?»
           «Не переживай Бамсик. Я вижу, что у тебя доброе сердце и огромная душа. Ты настоящий друг. Можно и я стану вашим другом, иногда здесь в Лесу мне бывает так одиноко. Возьмёте меня в свою компанию?» «Конечно!» – воскликнул Бамсик и крепко пожал руку Лешику. А Лешик, окрылённый дружбой стал с утроенной силой думать как помочь Медведику, и избавиться от вредоносных Вирусов. 
           Он достал свою лесную рацию и связался с прадедушкой Лешим, живущим в далёкой Сибирской Тайге. Прадед хоть и был очень-очень старым – обладал превосходной памятью, он наизусть знал все лесные рецепты. Вот  сейчас он мгновенно припомнил рецепт чудо-зелья и продиктовал его правнуку. Лешик аккуратно записал рецепт, надел костюм Лесного Спасателя и поспешил собирать всё необходимое для целебного зелья. Он набрал цветочной пыльцы, собрал утреннюю росу и кедровые орешки, добавил порошок из сушённых грибов и главное, накрошил немного паутины. Затем Лешик сказал магические слова и дал Медведику отведать зелье. И о чудо! Медведик затрясся, чихнул, похихикал и снова стал прежним Медведиком! Таким родным и весёлым. Как же обрадовался Бамс! Он обнял друзей и познакомил их. Медведик и Лешик улыбнулись друг другу и крепко пожали руки. 
Вот такая у них теперь дружная компания, где один за всех, и все – за одного. Настоящие друзья!!!
           Уже наступило утро, Солнышко вновь светило всем на свете. Птички пели свою радостную песню, приветствуя новый день. Клубок из паутины был уже так велик, что еле умещался в руках Бамса. Ещё немного и ниточка, сверкнув в луче солнца закончилась так же неожиданно, как и началась. Ребята осмотрелись по сторонам, и совсем рядом увидели избушку. «Да это же КАФЕШКА-ИНТЕРНЕШКА!» - воскликнул Лешик и повёл друзей прямо к ней. 
          «Кафешка, Кафешка – повернись к лесу задом, к друзьям передом!» - сказал  Лешик, и Бамс и Медведик с удивлением наблюдали как избушка повернулась вокруг себя и заговорила человеческим голосом: «Тот в Кафешку зайдёт, кто пароль назовёт!»
          Ребята стали думать  гадать, какой бы пароль назвать. Лешик не долго думая промолвил: «Лес». Избушка закричала, потом зарычала и выдала порцию серого дыма из своей трубы. Тогда Медведик крикнул самое дорогое слово на свете: «Лиска!». Но избушка в ответ снова закричала, потом зарычала и из трубы опять пошёл серый дым. Настала очередь Бамсика, он долго думал, прикидывал каким же должен быть пароль, потом прислушался к своему сердцу и громко сказал: «Дружба!». И в тот же самый миг избушка подпевая и пританцовывая обернулась вокруг себя и раскрыла свои гостеприимные двери прямо перед друзьями. 
       На пороге их встречал Дед Инет. И на этот раз он был вовсе не грозный, а даже наоборот радушный и смешливый. Он хихикал в свою густую волшебную бороду и подмигивал ребятам своим озорными глазами. 
      Бамсик первым решился начать разговор. «Дед Инет – как же долго мы тебя искали. Много загадочных и неприятных событий произошло с нами по пути к тебе. Паук и его сверкающая путина, Прекрасная Незнакомка, угостившая нас витаминами, которые оказались вредоносными Вирусами. Мы уже совсем отчаялись узнать где же Лискин Дедушка. Но к счастью нам повстречался Лесной Спасатель Лешик. Он спас Медведика и помог найти дорогу к Кафешке Интернешке». 
        «Эх Бамсик, и ты Медведик, да я же испытывал вас, проверял на прочность прежде чем запустить в святая-святых Кафешку Интернешку. Если б вы только знали, сколько людей пропадают безвозвратно, унесясь в Виртуальную Реальность. Не каждому дано суметь контролировать время и ценить реальную дружбу, не каждому под силу преодолеть вредоносные вирусы. А вы смогли, вы справились со всеми моими испытаниями, преодолели все ловушки – и даже смогли угадать Пароль. Я верю, что вы настоящие друзья, вы всегда поддержите и поможете друг другу. Ну что ж я могу разрешить вам воспользоваться моими знаниями в поисках Дедушки, но сначала вы должны меня развеселить и одарить».
      Вот тут то и вышел вперёд Медведик. Он обожал веселиться сам и умел развеселить всех. Медведик шутил, рассказывал анекдоты, загадывал загадки. Потом все вместе они перешли к активным развлечениям. Дед Инет так устал петь, танцевать и веселиться, что уснул, едва закрыв глаза. Бамс и Лешик тоже примостились неподалёку и дружно засопели. 
      Только Медведику не спалось. Он так хотел поскорее вернуться к своей подружке Лиске, и привести к ней Дедушку - живого и невредимого. Медведик посмотрел на спящих, сказал им «Доброй ночи!», и стал осматривать Кафешку Интернешку. Повсюду были разбросаны кучи совсем ненужных вещей. Вдруг в тёмном углу что-то еле заметно блеснуло в ночи. Перебрав хлам – он выудил новенький блестящий крючок, совсем как у Лискиной Бабушки. Вот это здорово – будет что подарить Деду Инету. Он вспомнил, как долгими зимними вечерами Бабушка учила их вязать. Это было так занимательно! Эх. Как там они – совсем одни. Ну ничего, скоро мы вернёмся и снова будем все вместе.
Теперь он точно знал что делать. Медведик взял крючок и клубок паутины и стал вязать шарф. Он вязал всю ночь, думая о Лиске, о её Бабушке, вспминая весельчака Дедушку, преданного друга Бамсика и нового друга Лешика. Шарф получился длинный – предлинный и невероятно красивый. Он переливался в лучах утреннего солнышка всеми цветами радуги, и на душе становилось радостно.
Дед Инет открыл глаза, увидел шарф, связанный Медведиком и прищёлкнул языком от удовольствия. Он такой красоты отродясь не видывал. Бамс и Лешик тоже с удивлением и восхищением рассматривали шарф. Медведик, гордый и сияющий подошёл к Деу Инету и вручил ему подарок. Дед Инет был так счастлив, что не стал больше медлить ни минутки и выполнил просьбу Медведика. Он потряс своей волшебной бородой, всмотрелся в неизведанную даль и чётко произнёс: «Дедушку похитил Змий, что летает по небу и обитает на дне пещеры. Он одичал от тоски и заставляет Дедушку рассказывать перед сном свои самые-пресамые интересные истории на Свете.»
«Ох, спасибо тебе Дед Инет. Но как же нам его выручить? Как ему помочь?». «Нет ничего проще. Вы показали мне как надо дружить, научили меня веселиться, вы подарили мне щедрый подарок – вот и я отблагодарю вас. Я подружусь со Змием -  и ему уже не будет одиноко. Мы будем бывать друг у друга в гостях, веселиться, петь, танцевать и развлекаться. А Дедушка вернётся домой, где его заждались Бабшука и внучка Лиска.
Сказано – сделано. Так всё и случилось. С тех пор Змий и Дед Инет – неразлучные друзья. Змий научил нового друга летать, а Дед Инет  подарил ему новенький ноутбук и даже зарегистрировал на сайт «Однопещерники». Так что скучать и времени то не было.
А Бамс и Медведик вместе с Дедушкой отправились домой. На обратном пути их новый друг Лешик собственноручно изготовил «бальзам здоровья и долголетия» для Бабушки. А уже знакомые бабочки –  передали цветочные духи для Лиски. Дедушка, наполненный новыми впечатлениями неутомимо рассказывал всю дорогу самые-пресамые интересные истории на свете. 
Ещё на подходе к дому вся компания уловила знакомый запах самых – пресамых вкусных Бабушкиных пирогов. У калитки их встречала Лиска. Она раскинула свои руки и радостно засмеялась. И вновь в душе Медвдика летали тысячи разноцветных бабочек, он подмигнул Бамсу и зажмурился от счастья.

----------


## jpligunova

julia2222 История про кошку просто класс!!!Смеялись вместе с мужем взахлеб!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Намокли в луже мокасины, хотя дождя не обещали...
Она купила апельсины, идя за прочими вещами,
И не купила то, что надо, ни для борща, ни для салата -
Не разражайся канонадой, пусть даже вовсе не со зла ты,

Молчанья не тяни резину, разумного не жди ответа…
Она купила апельсины - так не ругай её за это,
Не разбирай теперь до хруста поступок странный и невольный -
Да потому, что просто грустно, а также холодно и больно...

Когда-то небо было синим, но от печали стало серым,
Она купила апельсины, а не картошку и консервы
И зря пугается, смешная - не будет ни суда, ни тюрем,
Пусть апельсин напоминает ей солнышко в миниатюре,

Такой же круглый и красивый - хоть сверху погляди, хоть сбоку...
Она купила апельсины - и хорошо, и слава богу!
Согреют рыжими лучами, не будет холодно и пусто,
Нет оснований для печали - вы завтра купите капусту...

Игорь Приклонский

----------


## julia2222

> Смеялись вместе с мужем взахлеб!


Я тоже смеялась, когда вспоминала и  писала:smile:, а вот, когда это всё происходило  :Oj: , мне было, поверь, не до смеха. :Aga:  Наверное, поэтому и остались такие яркие воспоминания, несмотря на то, что прошло уже 15 лет. До сих пор помню выражение лица этого мужика:biggrin: и мой панический ужас за судьбу кошки Соньки:smile:

----------


## jpligunova

Верю!!! У меня у самой с кошками всяких историй было. Раз сиамская кошка ушла по своим  мартовским делам и пропала на  2 недели.....Думала все-не найду,уже смирилась с потерей. А он,оказывется, 2 недели у соседей под кроватью жила,а они ее обнаружили только через 2 недели.

----------


## julia2222

> у соседей под кроватью жила,а они ее обнаружили только через 2 недели.


Это как, в квартире, или в частном доме?:rolleyes:

----------


## Тамада5885

> ...после пятидесяти жизнь только начинается, сказала Дама , и...налила себе еще 50 грамм коньячку...
> [IMG]http://*********ru/495566m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> *Д О Б Р О Е   У Т Р О ,          С Т Р А Н А !!!*


Когда я стану старой теткой 
И стервой злой наверняка 
В кошмарных спущенных колготках, 
К тому же чокнутой слегка, 
Когда ходить я буду с палкой, 
Чесать свой крючковатый нос, 
Со старой выцветшей мочалкой
На голове вместо волос, 
Ко мне негаданно нагрянет, 
По злой иронии судьбы, 
Мой долгожданный принц-засранец, 
Мой гений чистой красоты. 
Лишь глянет на меня вполглаза – 
И пропадет любовный пыл… 
Ему прошамкаю: «Зараза! 
Подонок! Где ж ты раньше был?..»

----------


## Сильва

Привет всем! Даю установку на ближайшее будущее: 

Они уже в пути  И очередь из невест выстроилась:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Какое удивительное небо сейчас! Розового цвета...и идёт снег...
Фотографическая техника, имеющаяся в наличии, в силу своей невысокой стоимости не может передать всех нюансов цвета в тёмное время суток...но я тем не менее попробовала. И вот что получилось... фото из форточки...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/489427.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/476115.jpg[/IMG]


Кстати, а где наша Лесюня?

----------


## jpligunova

Кошка моя с первого на второй этаж переселилась.[IMG]http://*********ru/505813m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Ему прошамкаю: «Зараза! 
> Подонок! Где ж ты раньше был?..»


Сережа!Это- намек? :033: 
Ежели чего-мало ли что...я готова не ждать до старости!!! :041:

----------


## Медведик

Всем добро утрооооо!!! Как же я люблю ВТОРНИК)) Ведь каждый вторник мы с друзями ходим....в баню!!!

Вернее с бывшими коллегами ... и точнее в школьную сауну с бассейном [img]http://s2.******info/45ddf16e5b4860f3dfe3c4357b429926.gif[/img]УРРРААААА!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро, Леночка!
У меня возник этический вопрос - сегодня у мужа День рождения, и сегодня в нашем подъезде похороны-старенький дедушка умер.  Гости придут, и как быть с музыкой? Блин, сейчас голову сломаю...

----------


## Медведик

*tatiana-osinka*,
да Танюш -ситуация непростая.. а может перенести место действия?...  или у кого-нибудь отметить (подруги, родители помогут?) или на природу шашлык и костёр..или на дачу баня и шашлык..или в сауну..или в боулинг

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Да у нас и гостей-то будет 4 человека, все символически, но вдруг масть пойдет, невзирая на то, что завтра на работу всем...
Единственный приемлемый вариант - в баню. Если мужа уболтаю, он не любитель. А ведь это его праздник!
Как же мне хочется солнышка! Уже который день пасмурно, слякоть, дождь, обувь протекает... Весна, приходи скорей!

----------


## Медведик

> Весна, приходи скорей!


пиходиииииииии!!!!!  :Aga:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

И что бы там не писали про нашу темку отрицательного , всё равно:
[IMG]http://*********ru/460779.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

Танюш передавай привет и поздравления мужу!!!!!!
(Я пошла педикюрчик сделаю)

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброе утро страна!!!



> И вот что получилось... фото из форточки


Хорошие кадры!!!




> Единственный приемлемый вариант - в баню.


Так это нормально!!! Я тоже не страстный любитель бани, но и свой ДР и у друзей справляли.


> Уже который день пасмурно, слякоть, дождь, обувь протекает... Весна, приходи скорей!


А в Кисловодске птички поют, солнце светит, травка зеленая + 10. До +14 сегодня обещали!!!

----------


## Медведик

> птички поют, солнце светит, травка зеленая


сказкаааааа..доброе утро)

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Мне нужен ваш совет:

Думаю в какуюшколу отдать ребёнка (в 1 класс). 

И вот как вариант раматриваю Сибирский Кадетский Корпус. У него глаза конечно загорелись..срочно форму смастерили..пагоны прилепили..теперь вот просит генеральские звёзды пришить. А я как всегда сомневаюсь...не жестковато ли для него. Он свободолюбивый...привык ДОГОВАРИВАТСЯ...а там то не шибко разговаривать будут - ПРИКАЗ)
С другой стороны там и физическая нагрузка и патриотизм...хотя возможно армейская дедовщина..вобщем нужен  совет! 
может подобный опыт был у знакомых?

----------


## Katjatja

> сказкаааааа..доброе утро)
> 
> *Добавлено через 5 минут*
> Мне нужен ваш совет:
> 
> Думаю в какуюшколу отдать ребёнка (в 1 класс). 
> 
> И вот как вариант раматриваю Сибирский Кадетский Корпус. У него глаза конечно загорелись..срочно форму смастерили..пагоны прилепили..теперь вот просит генеральские звёзды пришить. А я как всегда сомневаюсь...не жестковато ли для него. Он свободолюбивый...привык ДОГОВАРИВАТСЯ...а там то не шибко разговаривать будут - ПРИКАЗ)
> С другой стороны там и физическая нагрузка и патриотизм...хотя возможно армейская дедовщина..вобщем нужен  совет! 
> может подобный опыт был у знакомых?


я бы не отдала. не потому что маменькиного сынка рощу. но отдала бы в обычную (с любым уклоном школу) патриотизм и так им прививают. физнагрузка в любой секции, а такой военный уклон мне кажется человек сам должен выбирать и не в 7 лет. силый характер закалит а слабый ( не значит плохой просто другой) может и переломать и отпечаток на всю жизнь. 
а глаза, ты же Лена сама понимаешь
 загорелись на форму ( так же как и у первоклашек на новый портфель и принадлежности). но это ИМХО. ты мама и тебе решать.

----------


## Ольвия

> И вот как вариант раматриваю Сибирский Кадетский Корпус.


Я бы своего отдала..... Он у меня с таким избытком энергии, что как раз вариант для него... Только у нас в городе есть Военный лицей только после 9 класса....

----------


## Медведик

> силый характер закалит а слабый


согласна ... потому и сомневаюсь. спасибо что откликнулась. :flower: 

Ломать я его не хочу..но и занять его надо чтоб не повадно пакостить было... хочется чтоб челвек Хороший и Счастливый вырос.

а в школе близлежайшей учителя меня не вдхновил..уставшие от жизни... с потухшими глазами...не смогут они интерес к учёбе зажечь

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Он у меня с таким избытком энергии


вот-вот Оль...он у меня непоседа .. и привык делать всё по своему. Мужика-учителя..да ещё военного то слушать будет ... н тут либо чуток  обломают...либо сломают напрочь. Вот как быть?

----------


## Katjatja

> Я бы своего отдала..... Он у меня с таким избытком энергии, что как раз вариант для него... Только у нас в городе есть Военный лицей только после 9 класса....


вот я про это. когда ребенок сам принимает решение.  в 9 классе это его решение. и многое уже умеет и за себя постоять если что

----------


## Медведик

> у нас в городе есть Военный лицей только после 9 класса....


а у нас 
1. дошкольный и начальный корпус
2. а с 5 класса интернат... вот это тоже смущает..наверное только на выходные домой можно

----------


## Katjatja

> вот я про это. когда ребенок сам принимает решение.  в 9 классе это его решение. и многое уже умеет и за себя постоять если что


как вариант отдать в секцию где тренер или преподаватель мужчина. секция хоть по борьбе .хоть по моделированию. хоть скауты (или как они сейчас называются). зажечь интерес к чему угодно.
у нас одна мама такого гиперактивного мальчика отдала после спорта (борьба или карате, его вообще понесло все громить)   в народные танцы. так ребенок в шоке. говорит в спорте было легче. там сам за себя а в танце все вместе ритм один. вот уж чувство плеча вырабатывается:smile:

----------


## Медведик

> в народные танцы.


 :Ok: ...моя страсть..только танцы - болезнь неизлечимая  :Aga: 

сколько профессий в жизни перепробовала - не одна не затмила то время .. уж очень интересно было ... и найти замену настолько же интересную не удалось...а эт грустно :frown:

----------


## Ольвия

> в 9 классе это его решение.


Дело в том, что по-любому родители принимают решение за детей минимум лет до 17...  Поэтому мамы и папы все хорошенько взвешивают... Сломать ребенка не проблема и в обычной школе , к сожалению... А волков бояться - в лес не ходить... Тут уже не все от родителей зависит... Я уже год малого воспитываю без мужа... Ему только 5 лет, а характер такой, что явно не хватает мужской руки.... То, что меня прельщает в школах военного типа - дисциплина, физическая подготовка и тд. т.п. Опять же я говорю о моем малом... Ему такое заведение - самое оно.... А минусы, которые были перечислены присутствуют и в обычных школах (дедовщина и тому подобное...)  Говорю не понаслышке . Я замдиректора...:smile:

----------


## Медведик

> явно не хватает мужской руки.... То, что меня прельщает в школах военного типа - дисциплина, физическая подготовка и тд. т.п. Опять же я говорю о моем малом...


прям в точку!!!

*Добавлено через 26 секунд*



> присутствуют и в обычных школах (дедовщина и тому подобное...)  Говорю не понаслышке . Я замдиректора...


а вот это меня пугает!!! ааааааааааааааааааа

----------


## Ольвия

> а вот это меня пугает!!!


Дело в том, что ребенок начинает отстаивать свою позицию и  зарабатывать  себе авторитет, начиная с детского сада... И вы не сможете быть с ним каждую минуту, чтоб защитить.... И этого не надо пугаться... Лишняя забота только навредит... Мне кажется, родителям стоит вмешиваться только в крайних случаях....

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Да у нас и гостей-то будет 4 человека, все символически, но вдруг масть пойдет, невзирая на то, что завтра на работу всем...
> Единственный приемлемый вариант - в баню. Если мужа уболтаю, он не любитель. А ведь это его праздник!
> Как же мне хочется солнышка! Уже который день пасмурно, слякоть, дождь, обувь протекает... Весна, приходи скорей!


Танюша, есть отличный вариант БОУЛИНГ. И поиграть, и покушать и выпить и даже (Если вечером) потанцевать. А дома, конечно, думаю не стоит. У людей горе. Представляешь, как потом на вас смотреть будут они. Просто, чтоб получить позитив, надо менять место.
Мужа твоего от нас ото всех с ДНЮХОЙ. Удачи, гармонии и позитива. И подари ему жаркий и страстный..........................


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> И что бы там не писали про нашу темку отрицательного ,


танечка, а вы не зацикливайтесь на том, что пишут другие. У каждого своё мнение, и он вправе его выражать. Главное нам тут комфортно, мы дружим и, думаю, для всех это главное. Здесь присутствуют только те, кому нужна эта теплота, позитив и доброе отношение.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> раматриваю Сибирский Кадетский Корпус.


Не знаю, как у вас эта школа. но я забрала сына после началки. Фокусируют знания в основном на военном деле. Практичиски 2 года репетиторов, что бы востановить ААААААААААААфигенный пробел в знаниях. Зато марширует отлично, знает все чины, тэк вандо (не знаю, как пишется). Умеет немного стрелять. Огромный минус, что ведут уроки и воспитатели все мужчины, и почти все (салдафоны). Он такой грубый стал после первого класса. Вообщем, забрала его.

*Добавлено через 18 минут*



> вот я про это. когда ребенок сам принимает решение. в 9 классе это его решение. и многое уже умеет и за себя постоять если что


Катюша, согласна 100%. малыша могут сломать. особенно, если нет отца, который сможет отфильтровать это воспитание.


> в обычной школе , к сожалению... А волков бояться - в лес не ходить...


и с этим согласна. Вообщем, надо решать на месте и по- огромному отбору. Важно мнение людей узнать о той или иной школе


> Я замдиректора...


Ой, привет коллега!!!!!!! 10 лет отдала школе. Но уже 7 не работаю.


> Лишняя забота только навредит.


Забота, может быть. А вот ЛЮБОВЬ никогда не навредит.

----------


## Айсидора

> сказкаааааа..доброе утро)
> 
> *Добавлено через 5 минут*
> Мне нужен ваш совет:
> 
> Думаю в какуюшколу отдать ребёнка (в 1 класс). 
> 
> И вот как вариант раматриваю Сибирский Кадетский Корпус. У него глаза конечно загорелись..срочно форму смастерили..пагоны прилепили..теперь вот просит генеральские звёзды пришить. А я как всегда сомневаюсь...не жестковато ли для него. Он свободолюбивый...привык ДОГОВАРИВАТСЯ...а там то не шибко разговаривать будут - ПРИКАЗ)
> С другой стороны там и физическая нагрузка и патриотизм...хотя возможно армейская дедовщина..вобщем нужен  совет! 
> может подобный опыт был у знакомых?


Знаешь, мой сынище служит в армии в Алтайском крае , далеко далеко от дома... Когда в армию попал - говорит: Мам, я думал будет в 1000 раз хуже... Он у меня тоже договариваться любит, как психолог, кого-то выслушает, кому-то совет даст, кому-то бока шваброй намнет...
Была возможность не отдавать на службу, страхов было...
А сейчас смотрю на него и думаю : если бы была возможность отдала бы его маленьким в кадеты!  Учителя в школе - не вдохновляли, менялись чуть ли не через полгода, дети брошенными себя чувствовали... А в армии - порядок, устав, мужественные подтянутые полковники!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

А вот это красиво. Мне, кажется у кадетского корпуса должна быть огромная база. Не только военная, но и (главное) образовательная, творческая,

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Айсидора*,
 привет, дорогая. рады познакомиться с тобой. Ты на долго к нам? Мы всех новеньких встречаем так.......
*РОССИЯ![IMG]*
*УКРАИНА*
*И все другие страны*
Располагайся удобнее. У нас тут правда очень тепло.

*Сильвочка*, ура. Ты появилась, родная. Где пропадаешь, солнечная наша?

----------


## Колесо

> И вот как вариант раматриваю Сибирский Кадетский Корпус. У него глаза конечно загорелись..срочно форму смастерили..пагоны прилепили..теперь вот просит генеральские звёзды пришить. А я как всегда сомневаюсь...не жестковато ли для него. Он свободолюбивый...привык ДОГОВАРИВАТСЯ...а там то не шибко разговаривать будут - ПРИКАЗ)
> С другой стороны там и физическая нагрузка и патриотизм...хотя возможно армейская дедовщина..вобщем нужен совет!
> может подобный опыт был у знакомых?
> __________________


*Лена,* я была в одной из таких школ на семинаре,конечно, это, может быть, был показательный вариант,но мне так понравилось!!!Дети какие-то другие,отличаются они от наших детей:выправкой,воспитанием,дисциплиной.Для мальчика, возможно, это хороший вариант,но....как мама,я тебя понимаю,так трудно принять решение,единственно верное...Лена,может чуть позже, когда пойдет в среднее звено?

----------


## Volodя

Щя надбвлю позитиффчику...
[IMG]http://*********ru/508901.jpg[/IMG]

Вот на этой фотографии я "пытался" запечатлить 2 фазанов... Причём оба самцы! Мне могут позавидовать даже охотники... Они километрами ходят и не находят фазанов... а от меня они были в 15 метрах!
[IMG]http://*********ru/464866m.jpg[/IMG]
(фазаны вдалеке на дороге, увеличьте фотографию)

----------


## Медведик

> Он такой грубый стал после первого класса. Вообщем, забрала его.


спасибо..очень важный практический пример!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Лена,может чуть позже, когда пойдет в среднее звено?


ой..Танюш...ищу и расматриваю все варианты...знакомлюсь с учителями...надеюсь на лучшее

----------


## Katjatja

> Щя надбвлю позитиффчику...
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/464866m.jpg[/IMG]
> (фазаны вдалеке на дороге, увеличьте фотографию)


Вова насмешил. сижу смотрю на маленькое фото и думаб а где фазаны то и сама себе отвечаю "Убежали"kuku

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ему только 5 лет, а характер такой, что явно не хватает мужской руки....


А вот я в полной мере ощутила нехватку "мужской руки", когда дочь стала подростком...



> Я замдиректора...


 :Vah:  Так вот где собака порылась... :Ok: 

*Volodя*,
Вова! Не переживай! Мы верим про фазанов!  :Aga: 
Однажды в парке Воронцовского дворца (в Крыму) я увидела потрясающую разноцветную птичку необыкновенной красоты, сидящую на ветке. Достала фот, прицелилась, птичка вспорхнула......в кадре размазаный след...:frown:
Вот так...Ну ничего, в следующий раз! :smile:

----------


## Сильва

Привет всем! Девчонки, начиталась откровенностей ваших... Всё будет хорошо, просто замечательно! Только верьте! и ЭТО у вас ещё впереди:  И будет как в сказке - нежданно-негаданно.
Через период одиночества проходит как минимум половина женщин. Я тоже первого сама поднимала, вернее, родители мои. Я с высунутым языком по работам бегала (незабвенные 90е). А потом - пришёл Он. И жизнь стала другой. И сыновей поднимаем вместе, и к моим тамадовским заскокам нормально относится, и вообще - мужчина, дай Бог каждому такого. Только мне нужно было пройти через 7 лет одиночества, чтоб я смогла оценить и принять его таким, какой он есть...
Желаю всем дозреть до такого состояния и быть просто по-женски счастливыми!

----------


## Медведик

> быть просто по-женски счастливыми!


 :Aga: спасибо  :flower:

----------


## Volodя

Урраа!!!! Неужели я нашёл ресурс, в котором можно найти любую песню!!! Просто ввожу в поиск, и там мне огромнейшее количество песен появляется! http://www.***********/
А главное- никаких вводов тупых номеров, никаких регистраций!
и НИКАКОЙ рекламы

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго вечера страна!!!



> а от меня они были в 15 метрах!


А этот птах Вова от меня тоже в 15 метрах был!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/510974.jpg[/IMG]



> Вова насмешил. сижу смотрю на маленькое фото и думаю, а где фазаны то и сама себе отвечаю "Убежали


Вован шутник!!!
Сегодня в Кисловодске до 14 тепла. Гуляли по парку, не удержался от белой горячки, точнее от белочек покормить. Солнце яркое, они прямо на руки садились и не торопясь ели семечки!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/490494.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/479230.jpg[/IMG]
А это памятник защитникам Кисловодска, на заднем плане храм Николая Чудотворца.
[IMG]http://*********ru/466942.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Юр, я уже выставляла здесь эту белку. Глядя на твоих  захотелось похвастаться ещё. Парк в Алупке.

[IMG]http://*********ru/500720.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Юр, я уже выставляла здесь эту белку. Глядя на твоих захотелось похвастаться ещё. Парк в Алупке.


Красота!!! А я как в Кисловодске в парк иду, покупаю семечки, говорю только кормить, а руки машинально тянутся к фотоаппарату и видеокамере. Ну не могу удержатся, да и белки каждый день новые, парк огромный, надо неделю ходить, чтоб везде побывать!!! Потом синицы, так эти прямо за людьми летают, семечки выпрашивают!!!И белки прямо по земле бегут, попрошайки!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> И будет как в сказке - нежданно-негаданно.


Светик, спаибо, родной наш светлый человечек. Мы обязатиельно свою сказку прочтём ещё. И унеё не будет ХОРОШЕГО окончания, в ней будет хорошее начало и отличное продолжение.
*Девочки, желаю всем обязательно встетить на пути ТОГО, имено вашего мужчину. и не надо говорить, рядом с которым или такого, как.......Главное, чтоб вы приняли друг друг друга такими, какие есть и это вас ну нисколько не напрягало. Самое главное, я поняла - это взимоПОНИМАНИЕ. Как это важно!*



> спасибо..очень важный практический пример!


леночка, но не факт про твою школу. Просто наша тогда ещё начинала в городе существовать. Может опыта таких школ было мало. Может учителей не там искали, хотя все были военные, но, как уже писала, практически не для маленьких детей. Может и ресурсов им не хватало и поэтому все "паузы" закрывали маршами и песнями в строю - не знаю. Но факт, что меня, как маму, это поставило в тупик. 
Я только к 6 классу стала расслаблятся. Знания мало-мальские появились, добрее стал, и с девочками научился общаться. А то после 3 в др школу пришёл, как "волчонок", злой, обиженный и чуть что в глаз всем....... Ох, и наслушалась я тогда на собраниях.
Ничего, сейчас парень нормальный. Только вот учиться так и не хочет. Желание прививается в началке.
Говорят же: " в начальный класс надо отдавать к учителю, а в среднее звено - в школу.
Видимо не зря эта поговорка в народе ходит.

Всем доброй ночи и удачного завтра дня.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> парк огромный, надо неделю ходить,


Парк в Алупке (Крым)...

[IMG]http://*********ru/521204.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/522228.jpg[/IMG]

Вид с терассы Воронцовского дворца.

[IMG]http://*********ru/508916.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> я уже выставляла здесь эту белку. Глядя на твоих захотелось похвастаться ещё. Парк в Алупке.


Юра, Оксаночка, огромное вам спасибо за белочек. и пусть они к нам такие припрыгивают.
А я тоже хочу вам *белочку* показать. Только она пусть не приходит.............



*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Парк в Алупке (Крым)...


У меня слюньки текут. Неужели так красиво в Крыму? ХОЧУУУУУУУУУУУУ в Крым.

----------


## Анжелла

Всем привет! :flower:  А у нас весна наступает! :Vah:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Всем привет! А у нас весна наступает!


Анжела вернулась. УРРРРАААААААААААА!!!!!
А у нас тоже весна. Ручьи кругом, пахнет свежестью и птицы щебечут.
Девчонки, мальчишки ведь ВЕСНА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Зайдите в кинозал. Интересная работа от Ани Сенс и Ирины - ветерка.

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжела вернулась. УРРРРАААААААААААА!!!!!


Ксюха! Я уже давно тут! Неужели ты не заметила мои ушки? :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 50 секунд*



> Зайдите в кинозал. Интересная работа от Ани Сенс и Ирины - ветерка.


Вот ты где была? Я уже вчера посмотрела.

----------


## Айсидора

*Айсидора*,
 привет, дорогая. рады познакомиться с тобой. Ты на долго к нам? Мы всех новеньких встречаем так.......
[B]*РОССИЯ!*[IMG][/B

Спасибо за хлеб и соль, за радушный прием!!!  
Я к Вам навсегда. :flower:  Люди здесь собрались интересные, надеюсь и мне местечка хватит! :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

> Я к Вам навсегда. Люди здесь собрались интересные, надеюсь и мне местечка хватит!


Место нам для всех хватит! Заходи! :flower:

----------


## Медведик

Всем доброе утро!!!!![img]http://s15.******info/62a07e850f9b634df927d39074d0c27b.gif[/img]

уезжаю на пару дней к родителя - не теряйте)

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброе утро народ!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
Доброе утро! А это тебе для тонуса:
 [IMG]http://*********ru/480013.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*ДОБРОЕ ВЕСЕННЕЕ УТРО!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/517900m.jpg[/IMG]

*ВЕСНОЙ УЖЕ ПАВХНЕТ!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/524044m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Курица*, какая прелесть!
Танечка, кролики один в один из тех, что я как мягкую игрушку купила и переделала на кукольный!

----------


## Katjatja

всем доброе утро! опять вижу полные закрома кофе. котят и кроликов и подснежников? :Ok: 
мы в воскресенье были в минизоопарке и там кролики детеныши были. вот уж я их забусила, и крыски малышки  еще слепышата. такая умора с них. один выпал из гнезда и пошел путешествовать, моськой везде тыкается, сам себе на хвост наступает:smile: .в итоге уполз в другое гнездо

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Доброе утро! А это тебе для тонуса:


Круто!! Жена увидит убьет!!!



> ДОБРОЕ ВЕСЕННЕЕ УТРО!


Доброе!!



> всем доброе утро! опять вижу полные закрома кофе. котят и кроликов и подснежников?


Доброе утро!!
Надо тогда младенцев добавить. Фото не мое, в нашем номере, в санатории висит, а я переснял!!!
Как говорит мой друг, детей люблю, а еще сам процесс!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/488204.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Круто!! Жена увидит убьет!!!


Юрочка, не дрейвь, мы реанимируем. Ты у нас один практически постоянный кавалер на всю тему.


> Я к Вам навсегда. Люди здесь собрались интересные, надеюсь и мне местечка хватит!


Ура. присоединяйся, Осинка уже кофе


> Всем доброе утро!!!!!
> 
> уезжаю на пару дней к родителя - не теряйте)


Отличной поездки. Будем ждать с нетерпнием, нашу Леночку. Ты в наших сердечках.



> ДОБРОЕ ВЕСЕННЕЕ УТРО!


Привет, Танюшка!!!!! Доброе утречко.


> всем доброе утро! опять вижу полные закрома кофе.


Могу поделится чем-то другим.

Всех с весной.

----------


## Volodя

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Всё, начинаю копить на нормальный фотик:biggrin:...

----------


## Кудряшкина

всем привет! Сегодня ходила в нашу администрацию, хотела путевку в садик выбить для ребенка, обломили меня круто, сказали нет льгот у работников образования, есть только у работников милиции, прокуратуры, военных и тд. Обалдеть! А потом подумала, ну какая у меня необходимость ребенка в полтора года  в садик чужим людям отдавать. Работать хочется!!! А может и к лучшему, я и на выходных неплохо работаю. Вот решаю сейчас. Для меня так остро стоит сейчас этот вопрос. Потому что есть еще вариант устроить ее - пойти работать музруком в детский сад. Вот и не знаю что решить, взвешиваю все за и против.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Оксана, показала Алупку и мне так захотелось! я была там 20 лет назад(страшно даже произнести такое, неужели я столько жила :Vah: , кажется, что все еще 17 лет)
Отдыхали в Ялте, а в Алупку ездили в Воронцовский дворец.
Вот ведь! Работает примета!Когда были - не бросили в фонтанчик монетку, вот так и не вернулись больше. Вот и не верь после этого в приметы:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
А еще новость - я завязал! А я теперь ем меньше - мне помогает контроль!:biggrin:А если по серьезке - то уже 2 дня ем мало, а гуляю много, может есть надежда что сброшу 5 кг. 
Ну пожалуйста, друзья - товарищы, ну не выставляйте так много всяких вкусностей, не искушайте людей в пост:biggrin:

----------


## Сильва

Доброе утро! Все на зарядку!

----------


## Медведик

Всем привет!! я приехала..очень соскучилась) УРРРРаААААА!!!




> еще вариант устроить ее - пойти работать музруком в детский сад.


Я тоже устраивалась в дет. сад.- преподовала ритмику... а потом через отдел образования вытребовала путёвку (помогли люди) и через 2 года уволилась.

----------


## Анжелла

> Доброе утро! Все на зарядку


НУ ничего себе! Светик, я ведь так не смогу. Только так...


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Всем привет!! я приехала..очень соскучилась) УРРРРаААААА!!!


И МЫ! КАК мама? Ты на юбилей ездила?:rolleyes:

----------


## Медведик

*Анжелла*,
неее Анжел...просто в гости..давнооо не была)
Погостила...пообщалась..в баньку сходили)

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Всё, начинаю копить на нормальный фотик


Давай Володя, поддерживаю!!!




> Всем привет!! я приехала..очень соскучилась) УРРРРаААААА!!!


И мы тажжжжжжааааа!!!



> Погостила...пообщалась..в баньку сходили


Заодно и помылись!!!
*Доброго дня народ!!!!!*Вернулся с плотного обеда, надо тихий час устроить.
А в Кисловодске вчера было +16. Вот так выглядят клумбы в санатории!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/509703.jpg[/IMG]
Земля присыпана крупной стружкой, окрашена в разные цвета.
Или мелкими древесными обрезками, надо взять на вооружение, оригинально смотрится и трава лишняя не растет!!!

----------


## Колесо

> А еще новость - я завязал! А я теперь ем меньше - мне помогает контроль!А если по серьезке - то уже 2 дня ем мало, а гуляю много, может есть надежда что сброшу 5 кг.
> Ну пожалуйста, друзья - товарищы, ну не выставляйте так много всяких вкусностей, не искушайте людей в пост


*Наташа*,я тоже "завязал"!А еще два раза в неделю спортзал и бассейн, чувствую, к весне буду ок! :Ok: 


> Доброе утро! Все на зарядку!


*Светик,* сегодня и я так прогнусь, но вечером!!!(с19-21 ч)



> преподовала ритмику...


*Лена*,привет!
И я этим занимаюсь,но в школе,и с детьми и с тетями!!!У меня доп. профессия - хореограф!!!Короче,"на все руки от скуки!"



> Светик, я ведь так не смогу. Только так...


*Анжелла!* Потягушечки!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А в Кисловодске вчера было +16. Вот так выглядят клумбы в санатории!!!


*Юра,*аааааааааааааааа!!! какая красотаааааааааа!!!!

----------


## Медведик

> Вот так выглядят клумбы в санатории!!!


ааааааааа..класс))) а у нас сугробы чуток поменьше стали ;)

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*



> У меня доп. профессия - хореограф!


:biggrin: коллега)))

----------


## Колесо

> коллега)))


Вспомнила старый анекдот:Мужчина решил познакомиться и приударить за симпатичной женщиной,спрашивает её:а чем вы занимаетесь? Она:я - хореограф!!!Он:Ну, надо и мне в ваш хор записаться!!!:biggrin:
Так что у нас тут хор собирается!:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Так что у нас тут хор собирается!


Ага! Хор мальчиков-зайчиков! У меня и костюм уже есть.:biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

> Ага! Хор мальчиков-зайчиков! У меня и костюм уже есть.


Анжелла, ты такой симпотный зайчишка!!!!Будешь солисткой!

----------


## Медведик

> Будешь солисткой!


сегодня по ТВ передача была про мальчика солиста хора... как у этих деток со взрослением судьба ломается(((

----------


## Анжелла

> Будешь солисткой!


Запрасто! Ничего только, что у меня нет слуха и голоса тоже нет. НО ведь это не главное. Я буду мило улыбаться! И рот открывать под фонограмму. Ура!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*



> сегодня по ТВ передача была про мальчика солиста хора... как у этих деток со взрослением судьба ломается(((


Что значит, судьба ломается?

----------


## Медведик

> Что значит, судьба ломается?


они привыкают быть звёздами.а потом когда голос ломается - перестают быть востребованными...

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Девочки! Есть предложение помолчать. Произошла ужасная трагедия в семье форумчанки Татьяны (Nikol). Проявим сочувствие и уважение, такое горе...нет слов...

----------


## ЖасМи

Оксана, а что случилось? :redface:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Жасмин*,
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=123982

----------


## ЖасМи

> Жасмин,
> http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=123982


Да, спасибо, я уже увидела... :frown:
Во мне аж всё заколотилось, до сих пор не успокоиться. Я сегодня..... всю репетицию пела песню Т.Повалий "Солнышко моё"...... Господи! Что же твориться!...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Страшно. Как же это страшно. Только что зашла на форум и услышала такую новость. Вы молчите, а я не могу остановить рыданий. И никакие слова не помогут матери, и никакие дела не заменят дочь.
 Об одном прошу, давайте все вместе помолимся. И врущие и атеисты. Пусть Бог услышит наши молитвы и даст силы Татьяне не опустить руки.

----------


## Колесо

> Страшно. Как же это страшно. Только что зашла на форум и услышала такую новость. Вы молчите, а я не могу остановить рыданий. И никакие слова не помогут матери, и никакие дела не заменят дочь.
> Об одном прошу, давайте все вместе помолимся. И врущие и атеисты. Пусть Бог услышит наши молитвы и даст силы Татьяне не опустить руки.


А я как узнала,только об этом и думаю...Ходила на занятия,в бассейн, а мысли не оставляют...Да, страшно...Дай Бог,Татьяне выстоять,найти в себе силы жить!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Даже не знаю что сказать.....Пусть покарают ту СКАТИНУ кто это совершил...!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Ничего ужаснее не может и быть! Я так сочувствую Татьяне. Я многих провожала в последний путь: отца, мужей, и первого и второго, двух лучших подруг....но то, что произошло с ней невозможно и представить!!! УПАСИ БОГ! 



> давайте все вместе помолимся. И врущие и атеисты. Пусть Бог услышит наши молитвы и даст силы Татьяне не опустить руки.


Да!

----------


## Колесо

> Ничего ужаснее не может и быть! Я так сочувствую Татьяне. Я многих провожала в полследний путь, отца, мужей, и первого и второго, двух лучших подруг....но то, что произошло с ней невозможно и представить!!! УПАСИ БОГ!


*Ксана,*сочувствую,очень трудно терять близких...Мой папа умер,когда мне было 2,5 год, а сестренке 5 ,мама в 29 лет осталась с двумя детьми одна.
 я пережила пожар,еле успела с грудным ребенком выбежать из дома,была ночь, от дома ни осталось ничего...страшный диагноз смертельной болезни,аварию....  но все это такие мелочи!!!Все относительно...

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Сообщение от *Ksana tenlark* 
> Кто не читал сказку Андерсена "Последняя жемчужина", прочитайте! В сказках Андерсена заложен глубокий смысл, который в детстве осознать трудно, а с возрастом открывается. И, могу вам сказать, для меня такое открытие было подобно потрясению, и на словах этого не опишешь...



*Последняя жемчужина* 

То был богатый, счастливый дом! Все в доме — и господа, и слуги, и друзья дома — радовались и веселились: в семье родился наследник — сын. И мать и дитя были здоровы.
Лампа, висевшая в уютной спальне, была задернута с одной стороны занавеской; тяжелые, дорогие шелковые гардины плотно закрывали окна; пол был устлан толстым, мягким, как мох, ковром; все располагало к сладкой дремоте, ко сну, к отдыху. Не мудрено, что сиделка заснула; да и пусть себе — все обстояло благополучно. Гений домашнего очага стоял у изголовья кровати; головку ребенка, прильнувшего к груди матери, окружал словно венчик из ярких звезд; каждая была жемчужиной счастья. Все добрые феи принесли новорожденному свои дары; в венце блестели жемчужины: здоровья, богатства, счастья, любви — словом, всех благ земных, каких только может пожелать себе человек.
— Все дано ему! — сказал гений.
— Нет! — раздался близ него чей-то голос. То говорил ангел-хранитель ребенка. — Одна фея еще не принесла своего дара, но принесет его со временем, хотя, может быть, и не скоро. В венце недостает последней жемчужины!
— Недостает! Этого не должно быть! Если же это так, нам надо отыскать могущественную фею, пойти к ней сейчас же!
— Она явится в свое время и принесет свою жемчужину, которая должна замкнуть венец!
— Где же обитает эта фея? Где ее жилище? Скажи мне, и я пойду за жемчужиной!
— Хорошо! — сказал ангел-хранитель ребенка. — Я сам провожу тебя к ней, все равно, где бы ни пришлось нам искать ее! У нее нет ведь постоянного жилища! Она появляется и в королевском дворце и в жалкой крестьянской хижине! Она не обойдет ни одного человека, каждому принесет свой дар — будь то целый мир или пустяк! И к этому ребенку она придет в свое время! Но, по-твоему, выжидание не всегда впрок, — хорошо, поспешим же отправиться за жемчужиной, последнею жемчужиной, которой недостает в этом великолепном венце!
И они рука об руку полетели туда, где пребывала в тот час фея.
Они очутились в большом доме, но в коридорах было темно, в комнатах пусто и необыкновенно тихо; длинный ряд окон стоял отворенным, чтобы впустить в комнаты свежий воздух; длинные белые занавеси были спущены и колыхались от ветра.
Посреди комнаты стоял открытый гроб; в нем покоилась женщина в расцвете лет. Покойница вся была усыпана розами, виднелись лишь тонкие, сложенные на груди руки да лицо, хранившее светлое и в то же время серьезное, торжественное выражение.
У гроба стояли муж покойной и дети. Самого младшего отец держал на руках; они подошли проститься с умершею. Муж поцеловал ее пожелтевшую, сухую, как увядший лист, руку, которая еще недавно была такою сильною, крепкою, с такою любовью вела хозяйство и дом. Горькие слезы падали на пол, но никто не проронил ни слова. В этом молчании был целый мир скорби. Молча, подавляя рыдания, вышли все из комнаты.
В комнате горела свеча; пламя ее колебалось от ветра и вспыхивало длинными красными языками. Вошли чужие люди, закрыли гроб и стали забивать крышку гвоздями. Гулко раздавались удары молота в каждом уголке дома, ударяя по сердцам, обливавшимся кровью.
— Куда ты привел меня? — спросил гений домашнего очага. — Тут нет фей, чей дар, жемчужина, принадлежал бы к лучшим благам жизни!
— Она тут! — сказал ангел-хранитель и указал на фигуру, сидевшую в углу. На том самом месте, где сиживала, бывало, при жизни мать семейства, окруженная цветами и картинами, откуда она, как благодетельная фея домашнего очага, ласково улыбалась мужу, детям и друзьям, откуда она, ясное солнышко, душа всего дома, разливала вокруг свет и радость — там сидела теперь чужая женщина в длинном одеянии. То была скорбь; теперь она была госпожой в доме, она заняла место умершей. По щеке ее скатилась жгучая слеза и превратилась в жемчужину, отливавшую всеми цветами радуги. Ангел-хранитель подхватил ее, и она засияла яркою семицветною звездою.
— Вот она, жемчужина скорби, последняя жемчужина, без которой не полон венец земных благ! Она еще ярче оттеняет блеск и красоту других. Видишь в ней сияние радуги — моста, соединяющего землю с небом? Теряя близкое, дорогое лицо здесь, на земле, мы приобретаем друга на небе, по которому будем тосковать. И в тихие звездные ночи мы невольно обращаем взор к небу, к звездам, где ждет нас иная, совершенная жизнь. Взгляни на жемчужину скорби: в ней скрыты крылья Психеи, которые уносят нас из этого мира!

----------


## Кудряшкина

Сижу и плачу. Ничего нет страшнее в жизни, чем потеря близких, а тем более детей. Нет слов.

----------


## Сильва

Даже стучать по клавиатуре трудно, не то что говорить... Слезы и вчера, и сегодня... 
Вот так подумаешь - жизнь идёт, мы праздники людям делаем, а вокруг такое творится. Мы так счастливы своими детьми, каждая мать горда. Почему жизнь так жестока?
У нас в городе - случай за случаем подряд (из тех, что только я знаю), когда дети погибают - кто в драке, кто в аварии... Как уберечь?

----------


## Медведик

> Как уберечь?


Если б знать....
Господи дай ей сил пережить...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Я только сегодня увидела....
Как это страшно...  Возникает какой-то внутренний протест и вопрос: Почему? За что?
Трудно такое пережить...

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Трудно такое пережить...


Пережить трудно, а ЖИТЬ с этим ещё труднее. Первое время шок, люди вокруг тебя, а время проходит, боль не утихает и остаёшься с ней один на один...
Единственный выход-делать больше добрых, полезных дел, помогать другим и хранить добрую память об ушедшем от нас человеке...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ksana tenlark*,
Да, я согласна с тобой, тоже пришлось терять близких людей...

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Дети-наше счастье! Жизнь продолжается. И в ней очень много позитива. Уже говорила о своих друзьях и фотки выставляла, вот ещё. Сейчас у Эли и Володи родился ещё малыш. На фотках он пока ещё в проекте...:biggrin:

Володя+Эльвира. И их дети.

[IMG]http://*********ru/480047.jpg[/IMG] 
Настя. Тоня.
[IMG]http://*********ru/481071.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/470831.jpg[/IMG]

Тимофей. Варвара.
[IMG]http://*********ru/468783.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/471855.jpg[/IMG]

Прохор.  И это ещё не всё...:smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/460591.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

Девочки, а я, несмотря на грустное начало дня, хожу сейчас и улыбаюсь: я сегодня как минимум двоих людей на земле счастливыми сделала - помогла им встретиться после долгой разлуки. По-порядку.
у меня на "Одноклассниках" есть группа о нашем городе, там я создала тему "Помогите найти человека", ведь многие уехали из города, потерялись. Мне написал один из форумчан, кстати, Пензенская обл., Вольск, с просьбой найти сестру одной женщины (может, тёщи его, судя по возрасту). Всю их историю я не знаю, так как разговаривала по телефону с рыдающей от счастья сестрой, понять было трудно. Как поняла - ои все родом из России, а одна вышла замуж за полтавчанина и уехала сюда, потом поменяла адрес, и с развалом Союза они перестали общаться. Но новый адрес, к счастью, знали, поэтому отыскала быстро. Ей сейчас 60 лет, говорит, что в Пензенской обл. человек 7 родни осталось... Теперь, благодаря интернету, они нашлись, смогут общаться, хотя бы по телефону.
А я хожу и улыбаюсь... Я так уже человек 12, наверно, нашла. Кто-то в Германию уехал, кто-то в Россию. И каждый раз радуюсь, как за себя.:smile:

----------


## Медведик

> Я так уже человек 12, наверно, нашла.


КАКАЯ ЖЕ ТЫ МОЛОДЕЦ!!!

*Добавлено через 3 часа 25 минут*
Всем привет ... я вернулась с мероприятия)...как вы? что нового?

----------


## Сильва

Тишина.... 

Новосиб, с добрым утром!

----------


## Анжелла

А я вернулась сегодня со свадьбы и не пойму, что мне так неспокойно...Я очень изменилась в последнее время. И не могу разобраться хорошо это или плохо...

----------


## Медведик

> Новосиб, с добрым утром!


Доброе)))))




> И не могу разобраться хорошо это или плохо...


это неизбежно...прими себя новую...а там и опять перемены...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Лена, доброе!!!
Как-то здесь тихо последнее время.  

[IMG]http://*********ru/499506.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*Анжелла*,
 Надеюсь, что это возрастное. 
Или 
Мой совет:  и , ведь

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго дня девченки!!!! И куда все мужики подевались??? Как в гарем тут у вас заглядываю иногда. И Олеся пропала куда-то. Наверное после трехдневной свадьбы, недельный отдых!!!
Вчера на концерт в санатории сходил. Понравилось, все вживую и голоса супер. Девченки пели очень искренне, да и ребята на синтезаторе и саксафоне творили чудеса. Фото в момент прощания!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/470836.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

> И куда все мужики подевались???


:biggrin:куда-то в невиданные края...:biggrin:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> И Олеся пропала куда-то.


Вот и я о том... :Aga: 

*Анжелла*,
 Не переживай, сейчас март, авитаминоз. Для меня это обычно самый неприятный месяц в году. Не люблю злоупотреблять лекарствами и пищевыми добавками, вообще крайне редко что-то принимаю. Но почти каждый март пью БАД. Помогает немного...

----------


## Саня Кэп

А в таганроге дождь....льет ....серо и сыро....А я пришел на перерыв и сразу СЮДА....ведь ТОЛЬКО здессь и ПОЗИТИВ...и территория ДОБРА!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

> я пришел на перерыв и сразу СЮДА....


Санечка...молодец))) Я вот тоже с мерприятия пришла..поела и бегом к компику...новости глянуть. Только что-то народ прячется...не видно даже наших активисток...эх(

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
и снова никого.. что ж ...пойду почитаю книжку и спать...доброй ночи

----------


## Колесо

Ребята,всем привет!!!Мы купили хомячка - Кнопку!Она маленькая,серенькая,глазки-пуговки,одним словом -прелесть! Но есть один дефект,нет лапки,муж,покупая не заметил...*Катюшка*,ты как знаток, скажи, это не страшно?Она активно носится,играет,кушает,все нормально!!!
Сейчас уезжаем в баньку,до встречи!!!Всех целую!

----------


## Katjatja

> Ребята,всем привет!!!Мы купили хомячка - Кнопку!Она маленькая,серенькая,глазки-пуговки,одним словом -прелесть! Но есть один дефект,нет лапки,муж,покупая не заметил...*Катюшка*,ты как знаток, скажи, это не страшно?Она активно носится,играет,кушает,все нормально!!!
> Сейчас уезжаем в баньку,до встречи!!!Всех целую!


всем привет! а мы из леса. думали подснежники увидим. аха. в лесу ЗИМА:eek: 
Танюша если она бодренькая Кнопочка, и нет никаких покраснений, думаю что все в порядке, просто 3 другие лапки будут сильнее. но прости улыбнул твой муж. а какой лапки нет . конечно лучше если задней.

все ребенок кричит  в компьютере надо по очереди и оттаскивает от компа,  болеет одним мультом из смешариков "куда уходит старый год" а я балдею от финальной там песни. посмотрите. я ее очень хочу вычленить и использовать на мероприятиях.

----------


## Колесо

> но прости улыбнул твой муж. а какой лапки нет . конечно лучше если задней.


*Катюнь,*нет левой задней! Но она бодренькая,веселенькая,когда злиться так тренькает!!!А муж переживает...не доглядел,а мы её уже любим и не отдадим!

----------


## Katjatja

Мне вообще кажется в хомяке главное.... щеки:biggrin: а не лапы.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Фотошоп!* Угадайте кто это?

[IMG]http://*********ru/465730.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

> Фотошоп! Угадайте кто это?


На аватарку рядом похожа....:rolleyes:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Volodя*,
 Тут одна девочка (или мальчик  :Oj:  по нику не поймёшь) делает всем. Сходи в "Пикассовскую..."

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlark*,
ух ты)))) Оксан здорово.. тебе с длиными волосами очень хорошо!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет красавицы и красавчики. неужели я опять с ВАМИ? Отошла неиного от грустных мыслей и от свалившихся неприятностей. Толко Анжеле по скайпу рассказала. У меня такое впервые, даже немного самооценку пошатнуло свою. 4 отказа в один день. Трое уже дали задаток. Не поняла в чём дело. Но уже не унываю. Июнь и август ещё далеко. Просто кризис у людей. Ищут дешевле и хорошо. Ничего, заказов найдём. Всё путём, всё замечательно!
*Я ВАС очень ЛЮБЛЮ, мои славные, дорогие.* *Вы моя виртуальная семья. И с радостью и с проблемами к ВАм. Вы настоящие!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо всем за поддержку. Эта тема одна из немногих, которая поднимает настроение и я вижу тут всех своих друзей, нет, свою семью!* 
Но есть ОТЛИЧНАЯ новость. Ребята, я еду на международный форум ведущих в апреле. Приеду расскажу. У меня мурашки по коже бегают. Впервые в жизни еду куда-то, где будут единомышленники, соратники и коллеги по творчеству. просто радует до кончиков пальцев. 
Девочки, мальчики, я ОБОЖАЮ ЭТУ ЖИЗНЬ. *И вам всем мира, добра, гармонии в ваших душах.*
всем доброго утра, дня и вечера. Стучите в скайп. Будем общаться!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*



> Фотошоп! Угадайте кто это?


Оксана, ты в жизни красотка, а тут секс бомба!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
*Сильва*,
 Светочка, от тебя всегда столько позитива. Спасибо за транспоранты. Будем ждать. Ожидание приятного, всегда приятно


> Только что-то народ прячется...


Леночка, так ВЕСНА!!!!! Не прячемся, а гуляем.....Хвостик кверху, ушки на макушке и .....


> А я вернулась сегодня со свадьбы и не пойму, что мне так неспокойно...Я очень изменилась в последнее время. И не могу разобраться хорошо это или плохо...


Анжела, просто ПОСТ. У всех должно наступить или просветление или дажне осмысление всего. Главное помнить, что мы все живём для любви и во имя ЛЮБВИ!.

----------


## Медведик

> Но есть ОТЛИЧНАЯ новость. Ребята, я еду на международный форум ведущих в апреле.


Ксюш привет)))) Очень рада за тебя...встречи...впечатления!!!!!
ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!

----------


## Ольвия

> Тут одна девочка (или мальчик


Это девочка.......:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Сходи в "Пикассовскую..."


Понятно теперь, как Володька до "Свободного..." добрался......:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Понятно теперь, как Володька до "Свободного..." добрался......


И не напрасно! :biggrin:
....................................................................
А мы наконец купили принтер!  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/479059.jpg[/IMG]

Его заело...:biggrin: Кое-кто не растерялся...

[IMG]http://*********ru/482131.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/480083.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> А мы наконец купили принтер!


Молодцы!!!! :Ok:  У меня их 2 и оба с характером.... Мне кажется принтер - самая капризная техника...... :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

> 4 отказа в один день. Трое уже дали задаток. Не поняла в чём дело. Но уже не унываю. Июнь и август ещё далеко. Просто кризис у людей. Ищут дешевле и хорошо. Ничего, заказов найдём. Всё путём, всё замечательно!


*Ксюша,* у меня тоже облом,правда всего один,но....первый раз!Я еще неопытная в этом деле,да и поселок у нас небольшой,надеялась,что обмануть,кинуть не смогут...ан нет!!!Задатка не брала ни разу, и вот урок - теперь только с предоплатой!!!Мы все учились понемногу,чему-нибудь и как -нибудь!
Сначала сильно расстроилась,самооценка моя...ууууууууууух вниз,а потом успокоилась,улыбнулась и решила все будет :Ok: ,а сейчас время поста и накопления материала,чем и займемся!

----------


## Медведик

Меня в этом месяце кинули на 10000 руб. ... ПУСТЬ ИМ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО...а я переживу

----------


## jpligunova

Здравствуйте, девочки и мальчики!Давненько я ничего не писала.У меня хорошая новость- у нас каникулы начались. Ураааааааааа!!!И,кажется,весна пришла,скворцы прилетели,солнце светит,Внуки в гости приезжали!!!!

----------


## Медведик

> весна пришла,скворцы прилетели,солнце светит,Внуки в гости приезжали!!!!


 :Ok: :rolleyes:

----------


## jpligunova

[IMG]http://*********ru/484182m.jpg[/IMG]Моя дочь и внук.

----------


## Katjatja

раз пошла волна делиться тоже расскажу о пролете.
недавно мне звонили на август, договорились на конкретный день и время и даже место когда встречаемся.( а было это через 5 дней после звонка),и за час ДО я решила все же перезвонить,ну мало ли что. хорошо что это сделала. никогда не угадаете что произошло. ОНИ вообще не помнят ни меня ни о чем договаривались:smile:
но как то не растроилась. вот у меня сегодня позитив, прихожу к подруге и узнаю чудную новость будет второй ребенок.:smile: Олег от пузика не отставал,гладил его.

----------


## Медведик

> Моя дочь и внук.


какая радостная бабушка))))




> Олег от пузика не отставал,гладил его.


прелесть)

----------


## Курица

> вот у меня сегодня позитив, прихожу к подруге и узнаю чудную новость будет второй ребенок. Олег от пузика не отставал,гладил его.


Кать, сними двусмысленность, а ???
* ребенок будет у*: 
-тебя?
- подруги?
-Олега?:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

Аудионастрой на удачный день, 20 минут.
Этот настрой даст вам заряд энергии, оптимизма и позитивного отношения 
к себе, который поможет вам сделать предстоящий день удачным.

http://supersolnishco.intwayblog.net/?p=254

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Курица*,
У ПОДРУГИ  :Aga: :biggrin:
А Олег это Катюшкин сынишка)))

*Добавлено через 19 минут*



> Этот настрой даст вам заряд энергии


эх... скачать не получается(

----------


## jpligunova

не получается открыть  по ссылке   насторой на удачный день

----------


## Volodя

*jpligunova*,
http:/*************.com/ru/files/y3q5j2c3f

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Медведик*,
 у меня качает текстовик...

----------


## Katjatja

> *jpligunova*,
> 
> *Медведик*,
>  у меня качает текстовик...


Я еще под впечатлением. прочитала вместо текстовик -тестовик
Мишуля права. ребенок у подруги.
еще прикол от ребенка. бегает по дивану,накрывшись одеялами кричит "Я ежик,я ежик". отбираю от него одеяло. продолжает бегать и кричит на тех же нотах "У ежика украли иголки,у ежика украли иголки"

----------


## Сильва

А сколько здесь сердечек?

----------


## Katjatja

> А сколько здесь сердечек?


ребята посчитайте сколько там сердечек. должно быть 7 вроде. по крайней мере когда я точно знала сколько их там я насчитывала ВСЕГДА на 1 меньше.насчитываю 6 и то одно за уши притянуто. пишите числа. потом сверим


урааааа! я нашла седьмое сердце

----------


## Сильва

*Katjatja*,
 Давайте считать вместе: 
1. Из деревьев и озера.
2. Озерко вдалеке.
3. Облачко.
4. Лебеди.
5. Снежная вершина.
6. На травке шарик.
7. Горизонтальный кратер справа вдалеке.
Камешки вроде тоже похожие... Кто ещё что видит?

----------


## Katjatja

> *Katjatja*,
>  Давайте считать вместе: 
> 1. Из деревьев и озера.
> 2. Озерко вдалеке.
> 3. Облачко.
> 4. Лебеди.
> 5. Снежная вершина.
> 6. На травке шарик.
> 7. Горизонтальный кратер справа вдалеке.
> Камешки вроде тоже похожие... Кто ещё что видит?


тогда их УЖЕ 8. Но в оригинале точно было 7. я еще подумала к теме СЕМь Я присоединить.
мои сердечки.
8. камень справа,лежит полубоком ( первый валун и второй сердце) ( вот его я за уши притянула)

мне кажется кратер не очень похож. это тот что справа от снежного сердца7 только верхушечка раздвоенная.

----------


## Курица

Ты пришла. Скользнула под простынку.
Ты ко мне прижалась горячо.
Грациозно изогнула спинку
И уткнулась носиком в плечо.

Я безволен. Мне с собой не сладить.
Клялся: не пущу! Но ты пришла –
Вновь готов ласкать тебя и гладить,
Разомлев от твоего тепла.

Спи, малышка. Пусть меня осудят,
Что опять постель с тобой делю.
Ты чиста, я верю. Будь что будет!..
Не тревожься. Я тебя люблю.

Сколько неги в этом гибком теле!
…Эй, послушай, что там за дела?!
Ну просил же: не чешись в постели!
Брысь отсюда! Блох мне натрясла! 
Шизель (Любовь Сирота)

----------


## julia2222

Добрый вечер, ребята!:smile:
Попытаюсь поднять настроение. Меня никогда не оставляют равнодушной истории о домашних любимцах. Думаю, вам понравится, нашла в интернете:

1. У приятелей был *попугай* породы "ара", он такой большой, красивый с
огромным клювом. И вот так случилось, что надо было уехать и птицу
пристроили к одному товарищу на время, а у того был *кот,* считающий себя
главным если не в мире, то в квартире точно. Попугая принесли в клетке,
поставили на стол и кот тут же занял весьма враждебную позицию, начал
бросаться на клетку, всячески угрожать и т. д.
Но так как попугай - не канарейка, да и клюв у него серьезный, нынешний
хозяин решил клетку открыть и поглядеть чего будет. Клетку открыли,
попугай вышел и направился к коту, кот сперва шерсть дыбом, в бой. Но
потом как-то сник и начал потихоньку пятиться задом, а попугай знай себе
идет на него, кот уперся спиной в стенку, попугай подошел к нему
вплотную и спросил (он, оказывается, был говорящим): *"Чаю хочешь?"*
Кот три дня сидел под диваном.:smile:


2.Иду однажды в гости к подруге. Дворик у них чудный - закрытый, с одной
стороны арка-выход, с другой дорожка-выезд. Вхожу по дорожке и вижу:
огромный пес, системы "слонопотам" (то ли черный терьер, то ли московская сторожевая) несет в зубах маленького ребенка. ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ?
А пес спокойно кладет ребенка в песочницу, где копошатся еще двое таких же, и укладывается рядом, морда на лапы, типа дремлет.Второй малыш, оглянувшись на собаку, вылезает из песочницы и шлепает к арке - там же так интересно: люди, машины, оживленная улица... Пес из-под мохнатых бровей наблюдает.
Когда до арки остается 5 малышачьих шагов, пес встает, в 2 шага догоняет "нарушителя", берет за капюшончик, относит в песочницу, ложится... Граница на замке!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> самооценка моя...ууууууууууух вниз


Таня, а как моя? У меня вообще впервые отказы. не понимаю как, почему, что не так? Вообщем грузилась, а сейчас успокоилась. Мои клиенты меня найдут. Пока к форуму готовлюсь. В предвкушении праздника.



> Меня в этом месяце кинули на 10000 руб. ... ПУСТЬ ИМ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО...а я переживу


Огогого...... как это?



> Здравствуйте, девочки и мальчики!Давненько я ничего не писала.У меня хорошая новость- у нас каникулы начались.


Привет. Значит будешь чаще у нас появляться?



> ребенок будет у:
> -тебя?
> - подруги?
> -Олега?


Спасибо, Танюша! Метко.....



> прочитала вместо текстовик -тестовик


Катюша, это точно к ДОБРУ!!!!



> А сколько здесь сердечек?


А с лева, за лесом вдалеке явно выглядывает сердечко. Прияглялитесь.




> Добрый вечер, ребята!
> Попытаюсь поднять настроение. Меня никогда не оставляют равнодушной истории о домашних любимцах. Думаю, вам понравится, нашла в интернете:


Юля, приветик. Очень интересно. Спсасибо.

Девочки, мальчики, а я ещё раз про смысл жизни. Вчера у моей подруги случилось горе. Умер папа от инсульта. Неделю лежал в коме и только об одном сожалеет она, как мало говорила отцу о ЛЮБВИ своей, думая, что мужчинам это не надо.

Ребята, давайте чаще говорить о своих чувствах близким. Им очень это надо. Уверяю вас. пусть кому-то кажется, что елеем голову поливаем, а я уверенна, что родственники и друзья так думать не будут.
*МИРА,добра и ЛЮБВИ вашему дому.*

----------


## Медведик

Рада тебя ощущать Ксюш) что-то поредело у нас...все в окопах..видно не позитивно на душе

----------


## julia2222

> что-то поредело у нас...все в окопах..видно не позитивно на душе


Ничего, ребята, будет и на нашей улице праздник! :Ok: 



> пусть кому-то кажется, что елеем голову поливаем, а я уверенна, что родственники и друзья так думать не будут.


Согласна с тобой, Ксюша, на 100%. И то, что мы пытаемся поднять друг-другу настроение - это здОрово. :Aga:  
СПАСИБО, Вам, что Вы есть. У меня тоже бывают неприятности и проблемы, но, именно, обитатели этой темы, мне помогают справляться со всеми неурядицами :Ok: 
Удачи всем и добрых, приятных новостей:smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> что-то поредело у нас...все в окопах..видно не позитивно на душе


Позитивно, позитивно! Тут мы!
Всем привет!
Некогда писать сейчас, девочки, очень занята, 20ого в Москву еду. Шью брюки, весна, надо гардероб обновлять.
Так что никуда мы не делись...:smile:

----------


## julia2222

> Некогда писать сейчас, девочки, очень занята


Аналогично, Ксана, и у меня дел полно, но я торжественно клянусь, как только будет свободная минутка, я буду, с огромным удовольствием, вносить свою лепту в нашу общую позитивную темку  :Aga: 
А сейчас на работу, и никакие кризисы мне не страшны!

До встречи :br:

----------


## Колесо

> Таня, а как моя? У меня вообще впервые отказы. не понимаю как, почему, что не так? Вообщем грузилась, а сейчас успокоилась. Мои клиенты меня найдут. Пока к форуму готовлюсь. В предвкушении праздника.


*Ксюш,*а я предполагаю кто стоит за отказом мне,причем я сама и отправила их(заказчиков)к нему,как к музыканту,а он работает в паре с тамадой(правда она провела всего одну свадьбу по моему сценарию"от и до"),но это мои догадки,а узнаем все очень скоро...А сейчас "хвост пистолетом!"все будет :Ok: 


> что-то поредело у нас...все в окопах..


*Лена,*нас мало,но мы в тельняшках!!!


> Ребята, давайте чаще говорить о своих чувствах близким. Им очень это надо. Уверяю вас. пусть кому-то кажется, что елеем голову поливаем, а я уверенна, что родственники и друзья так думать не будут.
> МИРА,добра и ЛЮБВИ вашему дому.
> __________________


*Ксюша*,прочитала это и мне стало стыдно...У меня сегодня "крякнул"холодильник и я с утра заведенная,накричала на ни в чем неповинных детей,досталось им по полной!!!


> СПАСИБО, Вам, что Вы есть. У меня тоже бывают неприятности и проблемы, но, именно, обитатели этой темы, мне помогают справляться со всеми неурядицами
> Удачи всем и добрых, приятных новостей


*Юля*,подписываюсь под каждым словом!


> 20ого в Москву еду.


*Ксана,*счастливой поездки!!!Ты на время каникул стартуешь?

----------


## chika-lika

Привет всем! Вот уже неделю гриппую, состояние не передать, апатия ко всему, дома без меня кавардак, жесть просто! Одна отдушина наш форум, здесь как в большой семье, есть кто пожалеет, кто раскритикует, но конструктивно, но все друг за друга радуются от души, без зависти и злости, а это в наше время дорогого стоит. Есть у меня тоже пернатый друг, который мне помогает всегда поднять настроение, может и вам поможет:http://files.mail.ru/A3I1UW. Всем здоровья!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ты на время каникул стартуешь?


Да, еду по делу, очень интересному, приеду расскажу...:wink:
Не знаю, успею ли подготовиться, всегда всё делаю в последний момент! Сейчас в баньку ухожу, пока, до вечера, мои дорогие! :flower:  kiss

----------


## Колесо

> Сейчас в баньку ухожу, пока, до вечера, мои дорогие!


*Ксана,*счастливо попариться!Я в субботу ездила в Ломов,в сауну,сняли номер на две семьи,с сауной и бассейном,с настоящим старым(на углях)самоваром,отдохнули здорово!!!Чего и тебе желаю!


> Привет всем! Вот уже неделю гриппую, состояние не передать, апатия ко всему, дома без меня кавардак, жесть просто!


 *chika-lika*,*Анжелика*,поправляйся скорее! Заходи в позитивчик,мы тебя быстро вылечим!!:biggrin:

----------


## chika-lika

А ещё, из-за гриппа я не курила целую неделю, впрочем и не тянуло ни сколько, так как голос осип, говорила шепотом, куда ещё курить. а сегодня скачала книгу Аллена Карра и решила окончательно бросить курить!!! Как мне это удастся обязательно отпишусь, для меня это важное решение! Всем позитивных решений!!!

----------


## Колесо

> а сегодня скачала книгу Аллена Карра и решила окончательно бросить курить!!! Как мне это удастся обязательно отпишусь, для меня это важное решение! Всем позитивных решений!!!


Удачи!!!Эта книга,действительно действует,но...нужно,конечно,твердое решение бросить!У меня муж уже 5 месяцев не курит(а курил по 2 пачки в день) и друзья все побросали, благодаря этой книге!Отличное решение,поддерживаю! :Ok:

----------


## chika-lika

> *Ксана,*счастливо попариться!Я в субботу ездила в Ломов,в сауну,сняли номер на две семьи,с сауной и бассейном,с настоящим старым(на углях)самоваром,отдохнули здорово!!!Чего и тебе желаю!
> *chika-lika*,*Анжелика*,поправляйся скорее! Заходи в позитивчик,мы тебя быстро вылечим!!:biggrin:


Здорово, очень люблю баню, вот оклемаюсь и тоже с девчонками собираемся косточки на полках раскидать :Ok: :biggrin:. 
Спасибо за поддержку, я вас люблю, ценю и уважаю!

----------


## Колесо

Девочки, а где *Лесюнька*? Кто знает? что-то пропала наша красавица...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Танюша, не хотела писать в кинозале, лучше тут. Спасибо тебе, мой славный человечек. Мне так приятно слышать слова твои. Пусть даже и не получается что-то и жизнь иногда даёт сбой, но вот после таких слов правда крылья вырастатют и хочется дальше не просто жить, а жить, любить, творить и.....Я ПАРЮ над миром и  неприятностями. Милые девчонки, как хочется поделиться с ВАМИ своим прекрасным настроением. Желаю всем стать хоть  чуточку счастливее. Любви и гармонии всем!!!!!!!!!!!.

Блин, эти весы совсем отказываются работать. Я Вас всех ЛЮБЛЮ и без весов!!!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Девочки, а где Лесюнька? Кто знает? что-то пропала наша красавица...


Танюша, а тут многие пропали. Весна ОДНАКО!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Я в субботу ездила в Ломов,в сауну,сняли номер на две семьи,с сауной и бассейном,с настоящим старым(на углях)самоваром,отдохнули здорово!!!Чего и тебе желаю!


Всем добрый вечер! Сегодня баня удалась на славу, хотя не в номерах :biggrin:
почти каждую неделю хожу в обычное общее отделение в одну и ту же баню уже лет 8 подряд. Как постоянный посетитель знакома с другими постоянными :biggrin:
Готовим парную, приносим мяту...........:rolleyes::rolleyes::rolleyes:.......... КАЙФ!
Рекомендую...:wink:

----------


## jpligunova

> Привет. Значит будешь чаще у нас появляться?


Да и рада бы почаще,но в рабочие дни устаю.Но как только "отхожу",сразу к вам,приятно осознавать,что есть на свете хорошие люди,которые тебе рады!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Как мне это удастся обязательно отпишусь, для меня это важное решение!


Надо! Я не курю уже четвертый год. Выкуривала 2 пачки в день. До сих пор никто не верит... и я сама в их числе. А сейчас так здорово себя чувтвую, что ни за что не закурю обратно.  :Ok: 



> Девочки, а где Лесюнька?


Болеет и готовится к свадьбе. Очень нервничает! У нее еще с день рождением это все дело пересекается. Они с Татьяной в один день родились!:rolleyes:



> Весна ОДНАКО!!!


НУ да!

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
И еще у меня 14 лет назад родилась это сокровище. Я очень люблю своих детей...

Всем с утра чай и торт. Для тех кто постится фрукты сверху.

----------


## Медведик

> у меня 14 лет назад родилась это сокровище


Анжелу- мамочку поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [img]http://s2.******info/46c67fbeec39ae46611fb0b5d7534713.gif[/img]

----------


## Колесо

*Анжеллочка*, поздравляют тебя,мамочка такого сокровища!!!Счастья тебе,а соответственно и твоим детям!Знаю,родители счастливы только тогда, когда счастливы их детки!Это тебе  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Побежала на работу Люблю всех :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Колесо*
Таня, у неё муж в отъезде. Не морочь девчонке голову........... (шутю).

*Анжела*, повторюсь. Хотя уже поздравляла тебя, но ничего не дарила такой мамочке. *С днюхой твою дочку. Это ей.*



*А это, её мамочке.........................лучший подарок весной - полевые настоящие...*


*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Всем привет и доброго утра!!!!!!Пока Осинки нет, куофеём угощу я. Не против?
Хватит на всех. НАЛЕЕЕЕТАЙ!

----------


## Сильва

*Анжелла*,
 С именинницей! Пусть растёт как мама - добрая, мудрая, красивая, очаровательная, и обязательно - Богом хранимая!

----------


## chika-lika

> И еще у меня 14 лет назад родилась это сокровище. Я очень люблю своих детей..


Поздравляю от души твоё сокровище!  :flower:  Я всегда считала день рождения ребенка, для мамы, самый счастливый день! Поздравляю, Анжелла, счастья, любви и удачи тебе!!! :br: 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Всем привет и доброго утра!!!!!!Пока Осинки нет, куофеём угощу я. Не против?
> Хватит на всех. НАЛЕЕЕЕТАЙ!


Спасибо, чашку кофию я сегодня выпила с удовольствием, после недельного перерыва, не курю уже 10 дней!!! Так собой горжусь!!! Курила больше 15 лет, бывали дни, что больше пачки в день. А если на работе, то точно за свадьбу пачку выкуривала.

----------


## KainskCherry

Анжеллочка,поздравляю!Это вообще так здороо-быть мамой,счастье такое!У меня две спиногрызиков-дочь-в1 классе,а сыну 3 года 8 апреля будет.Желаю тебе всегда испытывать только положительные эмоции от воспитания,чтобы всегда ты слышала-Ты у меня самая лучшая мама на свете!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> не курю уже 10 дней!!! Так собой горжусь!!!


да ты Умница. Как же мы тобой гордимся. Просто подвиг совершаешь над собой и зелёным змием. Мы будем за тебя держать кулачки.





> Это вообще так здороо-быть мамой,счастье такое


Какая ты умница. Точно сказала. какое же это великое счастье, *Быть женщиной и мамой!*
Девочки за нас!!!!!!!!!


А где наша Леночка? Медведик, сама сетовала где народ, а сама кудыж подевалось? Аааааааааааа, вспомнила. ты сегодня в баню пошла!!!

Счастливенько попариться!

----------


## Колесо

> А где наша Леночка? Медведик, сама сетовала где народ, а сама кудыж подевалось? Аааааааааааа, вспомнила. ты сегодня в баню пошла!!!


Девчонки,мы уже знаем привычки друг друга!!!Медведик по вторникам ходит в баню!:biggrin:
А у меня вечером спорт зал и бассейн,борюсь с накопившимся за зиму добром!

----------


## Katjatja

Анжела поздравляю с днем рождения доченьки.  :flower: 

Ксюш а зеленый змий разве к курению относится? я всегда думала что это к выпивке.:smile:

----------


## KainskCherry

А для нас,ведущих,змеи-это ,наверное,все,что вредно, и курение и алкоголь,иногда на свадьбе так настаивают-ну ,мол,так хочу я выпить с тамадой, я всегда говорю-вас вон сколько,если выпью с каждым-упаду под стол,действует безотказно.А еще беда приключилась,вот теперь ,когда все улеглось,уже можно поделиться,а то пережвала так.Папуля на день рожденья браслет подарил,мы с ним и так редко видимся,он у меня северянин,месяцами дома не бывает,и решила его подарок на свадьбу одеть,работали на выезде,девочки,приезжаю домой,а браслета нет.Застежка тугая вроде,ну как могла посеять...С момента свадьбы прошло 2 месяца,отпустила клиентов,стук в дверь,вроде никого не жду,стоят те молодожены у которых браслет и пропал,это было 9 марта,смотрю на них-они на меня,невеста из кармана куртки достает мой браслет,я уже и не надеялась его увидеть,не то,что вернуть...Они приехали из деревни,чтоб мне вернуть мою вещь,так приятно,я конечно денег сунула,говорю,спасибо-это награда за находку.А где был-у подруги невесты,она подпила на 8 марта,да и похвасталась,что мол,возвращать не собираюсь...во тварь...слов нет другх.Это я к чему написала-хорошие люди на свете есть,просто их меньше,чем подленьких.А еще-спасибо вам за то,что вы есть у меня!!!!!

----------


## chika-lika

Да, Танюш, действительно, приятно осознавать, что есть ещё порядочные люди! Я представляю какого тебе было, подарок отца! Но тот факт, что приехали и привезли тебе твою вещь утерянную, говорит о том, что ты к этим людям со всей душой и праздник им сделала замечательный, они  тебе благодарны! Так держать, сколько отдаешь, в много крат получаешь взамен!

----------


## Медведик

> Аааааааааааа, вспомнила. ты сегодня в баню пошла!!!


точно!!! была в сауне)))) Благо сын почти выздоровел..смогла от него отойти:smile:

----------


## chika-lika

> точно!!! была в сауне))))


С финским паром тебя!:biggrin: А сынуле быстрейшего выздоровления!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> .во тварь...слов нет другх.


Тебе на примере этого человека Бог тут же послал других людей. не держи на неё зла. Все мы когда нибудь совершаем то, о чём потом не хочется вспоминать. Разве нет? так вот когда-нибудь и она может раскаиваться будет, и вспоминать со стыдом этот факт. главное, что браслет нашёлся.



> А еще-спасибо вам за то,что вы есть у меня!!!!!


А вот это правда. То, что здесь такие замечательные люди, дорогого стоит. не устаю каждый день говорить: ДЕВОЧКИ, МАЛЬЧИКИ, я вас очень люблю. Спасибо за доброту, отзывчивость и позитив!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Привет, девчонки!
Работаю 2 дня подряд, даже с форума выйти забываю (комп включен сутками).
Так что если я опять побила рекорд по пребыванию на форуме - не верьте! Это комп пребывал, а я работала. :biggrin:

----------


## KainskCherry

Как хорошо, что мы есть!Вот зашла с утра и прочитала добрые слова, я ведь девочки никому об этом случае не рассказывала,так легко на сердце сразу стало....То, что Бог есть и порой направляет нас-куда нужно,это точно,а иначе не было бы вас у меня!!!!

----------


## Сильва

Привет! По кофейку?

----------


## Медведик

доброе утро!!!!!!!!!! разбирайте пилюли хорошего настроения!!!!!!!!![img]http://s10.******info/0f69b297cda53563a442a507c16a9c56.gif[/img]

----------


## jpligunova

Спасибо за частичку счастья!!!Приняла  только сейчас,но день прошел удачно!!!!! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/487075m.png[/IMG]Пусть уже и не утро,но всем вам солнечного света и тепла в жизни и в душе.

----------


## orsia

Ура! Пусть с боем, но меня сегодня выписали с больничного!!!

девочки, мне понравтлось, и я желаю, чтоб у каждой из вас на столе стоял вот такой 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/477862m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Привет всем!!! Ужжасно соскучилась! 



> приезжаю домой,а браслета нет.


А мы с сыном в воскресенье в маршрутке рюкзак оставили с проф. художественными прибамбасами - с занятия ехали. И буквально через 10 мин. догнали эту маршрутку на конечной остановке - ан нет, не застали... Правда, нам уже 1 раз вернули забытую в маршрутке папку с книжками:rolleyes: (она целый день между креслом и стенкой отъездила, а вечером водитель позвонил, потому что в папке был номер телефона). Так что, по разному бывает, и пусть такие потери как этот рюкзак, будут самыми большими в нашей жизни... И здОрово, что браслет нашёлся :Aga: :smile:!!!



> И еще у меня 14 лет назад родилась это сокровище.


Пусть растёт здоровой, счастливой и радует своих близких :Aga:  :Ok: !!!



> чтоб у каждой из вас на столе стоял вот такой


 Спасибо :flower: ! Такой нужен, чтоб на встречи с клиентами ходить, а дома - такой же, только в 2 раза больше, чтоб все позитивные фотографии во весь экран просматривать:biggrin::wink::biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

а мы с сынишкой сегодня шоппингом пол дня занимались..... ему обновок накупили.. довольныыый))

----------


## Саня Кэп

А я работал на работе:smile:

----------


## Katjatja

> А я работал на работе:smile:


творил на творчестве?:smile:
а меня сегодня в саду разговор ждал. Олег бьет девочку самую мелкую (классную на мой взгляд), путем жесточайших пыток удалось выведать что на его взгляд она тоже классная. теперь переживает так как ее переселили от него далеко. ну ничего если серьезно то на расстоянии любовь только увеличится и меня уже наверно вызовут к заведущей :Oj:

----------


## KainskCherry

> ну ничего если серьезно то на расстоянии любовь только увеличится и меня уже наверно вызовут к заведущей


Держись.У меня дочь так влюбилась,это в первом то классе,что когда рассадили-горя было,кошмар просто,он ей и валентинки и конфетки,а на собрании сказала-а Аня с Сашей друг на друге на уроках лежат на плечах,и рассадят-плохо,тоска и вместе не до уроков...Теперь опять вместе посадили,сдалась учитетельница...А пока они у нас вырастут,сколько еще такого будет!Прорвемся,мы же сильные!!!!:smile:
И вообще всех с бодрым утром и побольше позитива вам,дорогие мои!Пусть сегодняшний день будет лучше предыдущего!!!!

----------


## Медведик

*KainskCherry*,
 Танюш..привет) А ты где именно в области живёшь?

Всем доброго утра))))  Вот вам РАКЕТА СУПЕРСКОГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ) [img]http://s7.******info/fb3774bc6dcd701f427682e1d12bfb97.gif[/img]...предупреждаю - она реактивная..унесёт в заоблачные дали счастливого блаженства и безмятежной невесомости

----------


## KainskCherry

Так ,понятно,имя Каинскчерри ни о чемне говорит.Обьясняю..Я живу в Кайнске,он же купеческий город,по современному-Куйбышев,железная дорога проходит через Барабинск,от Барабинска до нас 12 км езды,работаем на 2 города,Баабинск и Куйбышев,ну и район,если попросят.Знаешь где это?:smile:

----------


## Медведик

> Знаешь где это?


очень приблизительно... я с географией не дружу :wink:

----------


## Курица

> Так ,понятно,имя Каинскчерри ни о чемне говорит.


...почему, говорит!Примерно об этом:
http://www.samara-photo.ru/images/4886a9e7278f7.jpg

Красииииииииииивооооооооооо!

----------


## Медведик

*Курица*,
 :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## KainskCherry

> ...почему, говорит!Примерно об этом:
> http://www.samara-photo.ru/images/4886a9e7278f7.jpg
> 
> Красииииииииииивооооооооооо!


Схохмили,да?Ну правильно,а чего еще ожидать от таких как мы :Ok: 
Девочки,ну фотка-то в реале-моя.Вот вам :flower: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Девочки,научите,как фотку выложить-есть приколы со свадеб,вам настроение поднять...

----------


## Курица

> Девочки,научите,как фотку выложить-есть приколы со свадеб,вам настроение поднять...


Видишь- на верхней полосочке окошка. где пишешь пост на форум, РАДУЖНУЮ ДИСКЕТКУ? (значок влево от смайлов второй)?
Так вот- жми на него, выпадет меню.Выбираешь  со своего компа фото, загружаешь (для этого после выбора фото промотай вниз -в самом конце меню-забыла. что-то типа Загрузить или Отправить- ЖМИ, потом жди.Выпадет опять меню справа на странице - - копитуй ВТОРУЮ сверху строчку и выставляй ЕЕ в пост(будут цифро-буковки).А когда отправишь- будет фото! Удачи!

А с вишенкой я не схохмила- я прости красивый твой символ выбрала. Ты что, обидедась???:rolleyes:

----------


## KainskCherry

Ни в коем случае не обиделась,так здорово с вами общаться!Вишня-это так звали в молодость,наружность за внешность,а внутри косточка-за характер,не простая.Ну стрельцы мы такие,дружить так дружить,а ненавидеть-так ненавидеть.Люблю вас девчоночки....:wink:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Здравствуйте!!! Я говорю вам З Д Р А В С Т В У Й Т Е!!!

Как я соскучилась ,как мне стыдно, что меня не было столько времени, и возможности зайти не было!! Вот сегодня, скажу вам, поистине позитивный день…и на сайт вышла, и песню шикарную услышала… про любимого…
Вот и желаю вам всем ЛЮБВИ!!! Этой весной ВЕЧНОЙ ЛЮБВИ!!!

…она стремглав пронзая сердце
Пусть живет в нем целу вечность
Пусть половина, бесконечно
Любить вас будет…так сердечно…
Пусть сердце рвется лишь при взгляде
Пусть отражаетесь во взгляде
Пусть лучик солнца согревает
Пусть верность вас оберегает
И счастье будет бесконечным…
Пусть на мгновение, длиною в вечность…


Посвящается моим близким людям
И всем форумчанам msk.
19марта2009года 10-42.
(фото с Обского моря г.Новосибирск)

----------


## Курица

> .Ну стрельцы мы такие,дружить так дружить,а ненавидеть-так ненавидеть.Люблю вас девчоночки....


http://russiansbaby.clan.su/_fr/0/3731664.jpg

Не пробовала, Вишенка?:wink: Представляешь удивление своего любимого? Ты раздеваешься в темноте, поворачиваешься задом ,и...включаешь свет!!! :Vah:

----------


## KainskCherry

Вы ,Танюша мне вообще во многом близки.У нас вся семья по женской линии-педагоги.Мама начинала с учителя русского и лит-ры,потом завучем была,помом 14 лет директором школы,бабушка-учитель начальных классов в школе-интернате была,40 лет отработала,а я учитель иностранных языков,англииский,немецкий,только сейчас не работаю,муж против,да и я не настаиваю-сынульку подымаю,воспитываю.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Вот это да...Нет,так еще не пробовала,да и кто на мне так нарисует? :Vah:

----------


## Ольвия

Всем доброе утро!!!!!:smile: Хорошего настроения!!!! :Ok:

----------


## KainskCherry

И вам тоже-добрейшего утра,вау розочки,последний раз получала розы от мужа на 8 марта,с соседями договорился,у них вечером оставил,а соседка утром на рынок собралась,приходит,спрашивает,а где твой-я говорю-спит.Она-буди.Разбудила,он злой,ты,говорит догадалась,я ему-о чем.Приносит от них цветы...Да,прикольно,я то думала-у соседей катаклизм произошел...а там цветы!

----------


## Ольвия

*KainskCherry*,
 Здорово!!!!!:smile: :Ok:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Встречала я праздник без моего мужчины…И ничего страшного, Ксения Высоцкая думаю отметила ты ТОЖЕ ОТЛИЧНО!!!))))кстати. Спасибо огромное за тортик))) вкусный)) наверное.

Ksana tenlarks  
Фотка в посте 2161-просто супер!!! Такая довольная фанатка яиц-отлично просто!!!
Сколько я кота не фотала своего) такой довольный кадр не получался)))
Медведик  
Сказка просто супер…надо будет потом племяннице рассказать) у меня где-то начало было, все скомпоную и вот!!! А есть еще что-то из сказок? Может где-то выставляла?




> Кстати, а где наша Лесюня?


а я в этот вечер  не радовалась прекрасному розовому и тихому вечеру...я лежала пластом с ангиной. И телефона ни одного не знаю ,чтобы смс скинуть ,чтобы через кого-то передать привет вам в этот....тихий ,розовый вечер...:frown:




> Цитата:
> Сообщение от tatiana-osinka 
> Весна, приходи скорей!
> 
> пиходиииииииии!!!!!


позволю с вами я не согласиться...
нет ,я весну люблю, но звать не стану

все дело в том, должна открыться,
люблю вальсировать с бордами.

когда летишь с горы зимою
и дух захватывает шибко

так чудно все...и так, порою,
не хочется с зимой прощаться дико...

19 марта 2009г. 11-47
.../Остапа понесло/...kuku

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> И что бы там не писали про нашу темку отрицательного


я, кстати... пардон, НО...када и кто и где:mad:
да я знаете как без вас? ДА Я ДАЖЕ ВЫЗДОРАВЛИВАЛА ОЧЕНЬ ДОЛГО!!!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> танечка, а вы не зацикливайтесь на том, что пишут другие. У каждого своё мнение, и он вправе его выражать. Главное нам тут комфортно, мы дружим и, думаю, для всех это главное. Здесь присутствуют только те, кому нужна эта теплота, позитив и доброе отношение.


ВОТ...ВОТ!!!!! истина де) как всегда, молодец ,Ксюшка)



вы, подружки) словно ШИКАРНЫЕ розочки - Каждая индивидуальна из вас и Каждая - 
!!!!!!!!!!!!ПРЕКРАСНА и НЕСРАВНЕННА!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 26 минут*



> Круто!! Жена увидит убьет!!!


Юра, та шо ты все убьет-убьет....с тебя пылинки сдувать надо ,а ты убьет!!!!
пусть напишит нам-мы тя в обиду не дадим!!!

*Добавлено через 1 час 12 минут*
играет Визборг "Солнышко лесное".................................................

http://i049.radikal.ru/0903/a5/0d6ddc446e04.jpg
я извиняюсь... но после ссылки на 150стр. я просто не вижу ничего...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет, родные  мои. убегаю на весь день. Даже кофе не попью. Но без вас, родные, не могу ни дня. Поэтому прочитала всех и .......лечу, яко птица, по делам.
Жизнь прекрасна. Не удивляйтесь, она правда прекрасна во всех своих проявлениях.
*Мира, добра, тепла, гармонии вашим семьям и любви вашему сердцу.*
До встречи вечером. Всех ЦАЛУЮ, ЦАЛУЮ, ЦАЛУЮ,........

----------


## KainskCherry

Мы тебя тоже ЦЕЛУЕМ!!!!Возвращайся!!!!!!!

----------


## manja

в очередной раз лазила в нете и наткнулась на замечательную страничку: http://mywishlist.ru/ ..собственно составляем список своих желаний:) думаю, что эта страничка юудет интересна тем, кто (как и я  ПРИКОЛ) часто мается от чувства "чего-то хочу, а чего не знаю":) а че думать? залши и посмотрели:) опять таки если найдете виш листик вашего друга\подруги\брата\сестры и прочих знакомых людей у вас никогда не будет проблемы с выбором подарка:)а еще там пишут и скольких человеко есть такое же желание (например кроме меня иметь водительские правана мотоцикл  хотят еще 333 человека:))так что заходим, регестрирумся и создаем списки желаемого:)

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[B]*Странности Windows и Word* 

1. Напишите в документе word: Я хочу избежать службу в армии,и нажмите проверку орфографии. 

2. Создайте документ в Word и наберите: = rand (200,99) 
нажмите Enter и удерживайте 3 секунды. Этого не могут объяснить даже в Мicrosoft 

3. Раскрыт новый заговор против демократии и гражданского общества. Только что. Если в русском MS-Word написать фразу ”правоспособность-способность лица иметь гражданские права и нести обязанности”, он немедленно закрывается, без объяснения причин. Ибо нефига. Большой брат следит за нами. 

4. Большими буквами напечатайте: Q33 NY. Это номер первого самолета, влетевшего в Близнецов. Выделите Q33 NY Измените размер до 48 Измените шрифт на WINDINGS (WINDINGS 1) Q33 NY 

5. Если на рабочем создать папку и назвать её "con"(это ботан по-американски), то название не воспримится, ибо Бил Гейтс не очень любил, когда его называли ботаном, вот и поставил запрет. :)!!!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Это что -то из философии,нам в инстуте как раз говорили,задумай желаемое и осуществи,пока не осуществишь-не придет следующее...:smile:

----------


## manja

Если девушка на картинке в ваших глазах крутится по часовой стрелке - значит 
правая сторона вашего мозга более развита и активна (интуиция,эмоции и т.д.) 
Если же наоборот - то левая (логика, анализ и т.д.) 
Вот вроде так... 
Поделитесь своим взглядом на эту барышню...

*Для просмотра миниатюры и теста нажмите на изображение.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/494280m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*manja*,


у меня по часовой стрелке...

----------


## Инна Р.

Маняш, а у нас с мужем она крутится - то туда, то сюда... это что значит??? :redface:

----------


## manja

> Маняш, а у нас с мужем она крутится - то туда, то сюда... это что значит???


это значит вы   супер.....все работает ...
к врачам ходить не надо....




> у меня по часовой стрелке...


почитай....значит логичка и интуиция.....на высоте....как и положено ведущему...

----------


## Сильва

*manja*,
 А я и правым глазом смотрела, и левым, и двумя сразу, и в очках - всё равно по часовой... У кого-то по-другому?

Вот у меня в подписи камешек куда вращается? Я тоже по часовой вижу... Хотя если мысленно настроиться, посмотреть на блики напряжённо, можно и наоборот увидеть.

----------


## Медведик

*manja*,
по часовой) спасибо за интригу :smile:

----------


## manja

> manja,
> по часовой) спасибо за интригу


а вот у моего мужа например эта дама в глазах двигается против часовой...
так что может быть это и  интрига...
всем ума фантазии счастья света и добра на весь день...

----------


## Медведик

> у вас никогда не будет проблемы с выбором подарка:)


Манечка спасибо) В майле есть помимо агента (а ля аська) МИР. человек создаёт его..заполняет фотками  видео..пишет блоги (размышления о жизни)...наполняет любимой музыкой..и кроме того - есть как раз такая функция: "мои желания"

Например: Я в Моем Мире - http://my.mail.ru/mail/cea2/

----------


## KainskCherry

Ура,девчонки,мы здоровы,не смотря на кризис-к врачам идти не надо.:smile:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/472780.jpg[/IMG]

Это для позитива всемогущего,делюсь прикольными фотками,чтобы вы улыбались!!!!!

*Добавлено через 52 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/460492.jpg[/IMG]
Гарцуют настояшие мачо
[IMG]http://*********ru/463564.jpg[/IMG]
ламбада получиласи малость наоборот
[IMG]http://*********ru/518863.jpg[/IMG]
верхом на свидетеле
[IMG]http://*********ru/517839.jpg[/IMG]
Ух,я щас разденусь
[IMG]http://*********ru/523983.jpg[/IMG]
Красотка Донна Роза хороша...

*Добавлено через 55 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/470734.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

*manja:*,вправо,по часовой!Интересно,а влево кто-нибудь видел?

Девочки,мои хорошие,убегаю - спорт.зал,бассейн(четверг же!)
Удачи,здоровья и хорошего настроения!!!ДО встречи!

----------


## Саня Кэп

голая чернокожая балерина крутится по часовой стрелке...:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

> голая чернокожая балерина крутится по часовой стрелке...


У меня тож... А влево она не может крутиться... Это очевидно... Разве только у того, у кого что с компом не в порядке...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> [IMG]http://*********ru/517839.jpg[/IMG]
> Ух,я щас разденусь


А можно поподробнее, что это ? Конкурс, или так, по пьяне... ?

----------


## Курица

> 2. Создайте документ в Word и наберите: = rand (200,99)
> нажмите Enter и удерживайте 3 секунды. Этого не могут объяснить даже в Мicrosoft


*Маня,* у меня глаза вылезли буквально из орбит, когда я проделала ЭТО и увидела ...целых 586 страниц....:redface:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

И вправо, и влево. Она по времени, наверное, запрограмирована.

----------


## Volodя

> Маня, у меня глаза вылезли буквально из орбит, когда я проделала ЭТО и увидела ...целых 586 страниц....
> manja,


Щяс объясню... Вот в шрифтах в винде этот текст... И вот видимо, получился программный сбой, и весь текст шрифтов набирается в ворде.

----------


## orsia

девушка-то ПО ЧАСОВОЙ, а вот кристалл у *Сильва* - ровно 3 оборота по - 3 против...

----------


## KainskCherry

Ну как тебе сказать,если где-нибудь видел трезвые свадьбы...У нас это уже традиция в городе,невесту без стриптиза не отдают,в главной роли супруг молодой...

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
И где наша Медведик потерялась?Ленусь,у меня к тебе есть большущий вопрос,ну о нем ,наверное теперь только завтра поговорим,пошла детишек укладывать.Всем спокойной ночи и пусть придут к вам в снах новые гениальные идеи...До связи.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> убегаю - спорт.зал,бассейн


 :Ok:

----------


## Katjatja

с балериной по-моему прогон. она периодически меняет наверно направление.
сразу вспоминается тест на беременность онлайн,приложите палец к квадратику и если он стал красный то поздравляю. и ведь приклыдавают. кто только не беременел с этим тестом. даже мобильники

во я  нашла нечто похожее
http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache...&hl=ru&ct=clnk 

ну и хто у нас в положении? Вовка давай ты первый проверься:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

_ВСЕМ ЛЮДАМ ФОРУМА ПОСВЯЩАЕТСЯ!!! (мне очень понравился стишок, хочу. чтоб и вы улыбнулись!!!)
Запало в душу с детских лет,
Что есть на свете ЛЮДО-ЕД.
Не Кате-ед, не Тане-ед...
Их Людо-ед не ест. Нет, нет!
Не любит Людо-ед Марусь,
Плюется, Жанну пробуя...
У Люд, видать, особый вкус,
И прелесть в них особая! 
(автор - Андрей Усачев)_

----------


## Колесо

Девчонки,  :Oj: пардон,и мальчишки,я пришла...Такая усталая и счастливая!!!1 час в зале и 1 час в бассейне,КРАСОТА!!!А завтра конец четверти,выставим оценочки и.....на КАНИКУЛЫ!!!Урррррааааа!!!Я,как ребенок,радуюсь каникулам и,к концу каникул,радуюсь,что выходим!Люблю я обе свои работы,обожаю!!!Говорят,человек счастлив лишь тогда,когда он с радостью идет на работу и,с радостью возвращается домой".- это про меня!!!А теперь к этой мудрой мысли мне хочется добавить и...с радостью забегаю на ФОРУМ!Спокойной ночи,родные мои! И как я раньше жила без вас? Позавчера было ровно 4 месяца как мы вместе!Спокойной ночи и приятных снов!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> ВСЕМ ЛЮДАМ ФОРУМА ПОСВЯЩАЕТСЯ!!! (мне очень понравился стишок, хочу. чтоб и вы улыбнулись!!!)
> Запало в душу с детских лет,
> Что есть на свете ЛЮДО-ЕД.
> Не Кате-ед, не Тане-ед...
> Их Людо-ед не ест. Нет, нет!
> Не любит Людо-ед Марусь,
> Плюется, Жанну пробуя...
> У Люд, видать, особый вкус,
> И прелесть в них особая!
> (автор - Андрей Усачев)


 :Ok: :biggrin:
*Танюша,*спасибо,улыбнуло!
А кнопочка спасибо исчезла в неизвестном направлении....

----------


## Сильва

*Колесо*,
 А у нас каникулы с 6 по 20е (!) апреля... В связи с окончанием (досрочным) отопительного сезона и Пасхой.

----------


## Volodя

*Курица*,
 Вот учу... поэзию! :biggrin:
Некрасов "Русь"

Ты и убогая,
Ты и обильная,
Ты и могучая,
Ты и бессильная,
Матушка Русь!...

----------


## KainskCherry

С добрым утром,дорогие мои!Вот уже битых 2 часа сижу в интернете,пытаюсь найти ковбойскую шляпу на просторах Новосибирска.Муж прикалывается надо мной,а поисковик,говорит-это такая штука.Вот напиши-официальный сайт Бога,ну я уже сержусь,но пишу.Выдает-сайт Аркадия Укупника...ну не садисты ли...я отошла,улыбнулась.Что делать...Хоть крючком вяжи...

----------


## Медведик

посмотри в Гремми- розничные магазины...

----------


## KainskCherry

Посмотрю,блин уже столько пересмотрела,даже в эротических побывала магазинах,вымерли все ковбои...и шапки с ними... :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Вот учу... поэзию! 
> Некрасов "Русь"
> 
> Ты и убогая,
> Ты и обильная,
> Ты и могучая,
> Ты и бессильная,
> Матушка Русь!.


Молодец!  :Ok: Возьми пирожок с полочки! Еще заучи, тот же Некрасов и тоже из "Кому на Руси...":
...в деревне Босово Яким Нагой живет,
*Он до смерти работает*,
До полусмерти пьет...

И пример бери! Только- с первой части высказывания!:wink:

----------


## Медведик

Девочки мальчики..Весна..хандра..у кого то депрессия или апатия.
Будем "лечиться"

ДЫХАТЕЛЬНАЯ ГИМНАСТИКА СТРЕЛЬНИКОВОЙ
Правила выполнения дыхательной гимнастики 

1. Думайте только о вдохе носом. Тренируйте только вдох. Вдох - шумный, резкий и короткий (как хлопок в ладоши).

2. Выдох должен осуществляться после каждого вдоха самостоятельно (желательно через рот). Не задерживайте и не выталкивайте выдох. Вдох - предельно активный (только через нос), выдох - абсолютно пассивный (через рот не видно и не слышно). Шумного выдоха не должно быть!

3. Вдох делается одновременно с движениями. В стрельниковской гимнастике нет вдоха без движения, а движения - без вдоха.

4. Все вдохи-движения стрельниковской гимнастики делаются в темпоритме строевого шага.

5. Счет в стрельниковской гимнастике - только на 8, считать мысленно, не вслух.

6. Упражнения можно делать стоя, сидя и лежа.



ДЫХАТЕЛЬНАЯ ГИМНАСТИКА СТРЕЛЬНИКОВОЙ
Вводная часть

Начинать занятия надо с изучения первых трех упражнений комплекса. В первый урок следует сделать упражнение "Ладошки" - 24 раза по 4 вдоха-движения; упражнение "Погончики" - 12 раз по 8 вдохов-движений; упражнение "Насос" по 8 вдохов-движений. На эти упражнения, как правило, затрачивается от 10 до 20 минут. Этот урок вы должны повторить 2 раза в день (утром и вечером). Повторяя урок вечером, сделайте самое первое упражнение - "Ладошки" уже не с 4, а с 8 вдохами-движениями подряд без остановки. И так 12 раз по 8 вдохов-движений, отдыхая после каждой "восьмерки" 3-5 секунд.
У вас должно получиться следующее:
"Ладошки" - 96 (12 раз по 8 вдохов-движений)
"Погончики" - (12 раз по 8 вдохов-движений)
"Насос" -(12 раз по 8 вдохов-движений).
Каждый последующий день осваивайте по одному новому упражнению. Повторять занятия нужно дважды в день: утром и вечером.

ДЫХАТЕЛЬНАЯ ГИМНАСТИКА СТРЕЛЬНИКОВОЙ
ОСНОВНОЙ КОМПЛЕКС

"Ладошки" 

Исходное положение (и.п.): станьте прямо, согните руки в локтях (локти вниз) и "покажите ладони зрителю" - "поза экстрасенса". Делайте шумные, короткие, ритмичные вдохи носом и одновременно сжимайте ладони в кулаки (хватательные движения). Подряд сделайте 4 резких ритмичных вдоха носом (то есть "шмыгните" 4 раза). Затем руки опустите и отдохните 3- 4 секунды - пауза. Сделайте еще 4 коротких, шумных вдоха и снова пауза.

Помните! Активный вдох носом - абсолютно пассивный. Неслышный выдох через рот. Плечи в момент вдоха неподвижны!

Норма: "прошмыгайте" носом 24 раза по 4 вдоха.

Упражнение "Ладошки" можно делать стоя, сидя и лежа.

В начале урока возможно легкое головокружение. Не пугайтесь: оно пройдет к концу урока. Если головокружение сильное, сядьте и проделайте весь урок сидя, делая паузы после каждых 4 вдохов-движений (отдыхать можно не 3-4 секунды, а от 5 до 10 секунд). 

 "Погончики" 

И.п.: станьте прямо, кисти рук сожмите в кулаки и прижмите к животу на уровне пояса. В момент вдоха резко толкайте кулаки вниз к полу, как бы отжимаясь от него (плечи напряжены, руки прямые, тянутся к полу). Затем кисти рук возвращаются в и.п. на уровень пояса. Плечи расслаблены - выдох "ушел". Выше пояса кисти рук не поднимайте. Сделайте подряд 8 вдохов-движений. Затем отдых 3-4 секунды и снова 8 вдохов движений.

Норма 12 раз по 8 вдохов-движений.

Упражнение "Погончики" можно делать стоя, сидя и лежа.

"Насос" ("Накачивание шины") 

И.п.: станьте прямо, ноги чуть уже ширины плеч, руки вдоль туловища (основная стойка - о.с.). Сделайте легкий поклон (руками тянуться к полу, но не касаться его) и одновременно - шумный и короткий вдох носом во второй половине поклона. Вдох должен кончиться вместе с поклоном. Слегка приподняться (но не выпрямляться), и снова поклон и короткий, шумный вдох "с пола". Возьмите в руки свернутую газету или палочку и представьте, что накачиваете шину автомобиля. Поклоны делаются ритмично и легко, низко не кланяйтесь, достаточно поклона в пояс. Спина круглая, а не прямая, голова опущена.

Помните! "Накачивать шину" нужно в темпоритме строевого шага.

Норма 12 раз по 8 вдохов-движений.

Упражнение "Насос" можно делать стоя и сидя.

Ограничения: при травмах головы и позвоночника; при многолетних радикулитах и остеохондрозах; при повышенном артериальном, внутричерепном и внутриглазном давлении; при камнях в печени, почках и мочевом пузыре не кланяйтесь низко. Поклон делается едва заметно, но обязательно с шумным и коротким вдохом через нос. Выдох делается после каждого вдоха самостоятельно (пассивно) через рот, но не открывая его широко. 

Упражнение "Насос" очень результативное, часто останавливает приступы бронхиальной астмы, сердечный и приступ печени.

"Кошка" ("Приседание с поворотом") 

И.п.: Станьте прямо, ноги чуть уже ширины плеч (ступни ног в упражнении на должны отрываться от пола). Сделайте танцевальное приседание и одновременно поворот туловища вправо - резкий, короткий вдох. Затем такое же приседание с поворотом влево и тоже короткий, шумный вдох носом. Вправо - влево, вдох справа - вдох слева. Выдохи происходят между вдохами сами, непроизвольно. Коленки слегка сгибайте и выпрямляйте (приседание легкое, пружинистое, глубоко не приседать). Руками делайте хватательные движения справа и слева на уровне пояса. Спина абсолютно прямая, поворот - только в талии.

Норма 12 раз по 8 вдохов-движений.

Упражнение "Кошка" можно делать также сидя на стуле и лежа в постели (в тяжелом состоянии).

"Обними плечи" (вдох на сжатии грудной клетки) 

И.п.: станьте, руки согнуты в локтях и подняты на уровень плеч. Бросайте руки навстречу друг другу до отказа, как бы обнимая себя за плечи. И одновременно с каждым "объятием" резко "шмыгайте" носом. Руки в момент "объятия" идут параллельно друг другу (а не крест на крест), ни в коем случае их не менять (при этом все равно, какая рука сверху - правая или левая); широко в стороны не разводить и не напрягать. Освоив это упражнение, можно в момент встерчного движения рук слегка откидывать голову назад (вдох с потолка).

Норма 12 раз по 8 вдохов-движений.

Упражнение "Обними плечи" можно делать также сидя и лежа.

Ограничения: сердечникам с ишемической болезнью сердца (ИБС), врожденными пороками, перенесенным инфарктом в первую неделю тренировок не делать упражнение "Обними плечи". Начинать его нужно со второй недели вместе с другими упражнениями стрельниковской гимнастики. В тяжелом состоянии нужно делать подряд не по 8 вдохов-движений, а по 4 вдоха-движения или даже по 2, затем отдых 3-5 секунд и снова 2 или 4вдоха-движения.

Женщинам начиная с шестого месяца беременности в упражнении "Обними плечи" голову назад не откидывать, выполнять упражнение только руками, стоя ровно и смотря прямо перед собой.

"Большой маятник" ("Насос" + "Обними плечи")

И.п.: станьте прямо, ноги чуть уже ширины плеч. Наклон вперед, руки тянутся к полу - вдох. И сразу без остановки (слегка прогнувшись в пояснице) наклон назад - руки обнимают плечи. И тоже вдох. Кланяйтесь вперед - откидывайтесь назад, вдох с "пола" - вдох с "потолка". Выдох происходит в промежутке между вдохами сам, не задерживайте и не выталкивайте выдох!

Норма 12 раз по 8 вдохов-движений.

Упражнение "Большой маятник" можно делать также сидя.

Ограничения: при остеохондрозе, травмах позвоночника и смещениях межпозвонковых дисков упражнение "Большой маятник делайте, ограничивая движения: слегка кланяясь вперед и почти не прогибаясь при наклоне назад.

"Поворот головы" 

И.п.: встаньте прямо, ноги чуть уже ширины плеч. Поверните голову вправо - сделайте шумный короткий вдох носом с правой стороны. Затем поверните голову влево - "шмыгните" носом с левой стороны. Вдох справа - вдох слева. Посередине голову не останавливать. Шею не напрягать, вдох не тянуть!

Помните! Выдох должен совершаться после каждого вдоха самостоятельно, через рот.

Норма 12 раз по 8 вдохов-движений.

Ограничения: при травмах головы, вегетососудистой дистонии, эпилепсии; при повышенном артериальном, внутричерепном и внутриглазном давлении; остеохондрозе шейно-грудного отдела позвоночника не делайте резких движений головой в упражнениях "Повороты головы", "Ушки" и "Маятник головой". Поворачивайте голову чуть-чуть, но обязательно шумно "шмыгайте" носом. Делать эти упражнения можно сидя, а "Повороты головы" и "Ушки" можно даже лежа.

"Ушки" ("Ай-ай") 

И.п.: станьте прямо, ноги чуть уже ширины плеч. Слегка наклоните голову вправо, правое ухо идет к правому плечу - шумный короткий вдох носом. Затем наклоните голову влево, левое ухо идет к левому плечу - тоже вдох. Чуть-чуть покачайте головой, как бы мысленно говорите кому-то: "Ай-ай-ай! Как не стыдно!" Смотреть нужно прямо перед собой. Это упражнение напоминает "китайского болванчика".

Помните! Вдохи делаются одновременно с движениями. Выдох должен происходить после каждого вдоха (не открывайте широко рот).

Норма 12 раз по 8 вдохов-движений.

Ограничения: при травмах головы, вегетососудистой дистонии, эпилепсии; при повышенном артериальном, внутричерепном и внутриглазном давлении; остеохондрозе шейно-грудного отдела позвоночника не делайте резких движений головой в упражнениях "Повороты головы", "Ушки" и "Маятник головой". Поворачивайте голову чуть-чуть, но обязательно шумно "шмыгайте" носом. Делать эти упражнения можно сидя, а "Повороты головы" и "Ушки" можно даже лежа.

"Маятник головой" ("Малый маятник") 

И.п.: станьте прямо, ноги чуть уже ширины плеч. Опустите голову вниз (посмотрите на пол) - резкий короткий вдох. Поднимите голову вверх (посмотрите на потолок) - тоже вдох. Вниз - вверх, вдох с "пола" - вдох с "потолка". Выдох должен успевать "уходить" после каждого вдоха. Не задерживайте и не выталкивайте выдохи (они должны уходить либо через рот, но не видно, не слышно, либо в крайнем случае - тоже через нос).

Норма 12 раз по 8 вдохов-движений.

Ограничения: при травмах головы, вегетососудистой дистонии, эпилепсии; при повышенном артериальном, внутричерепном и внутриглазном давлении; остеохондрозе шейно-грудного отдела позвоночника не делайте резких движений головой в упражнениях "Повороты головы", "Ушки" и "Маятник головой". Поворачивайте голову чуть-чуть, но обязательно шумно "шмыгайте" носом. Делать эти упражнения можно сидя, а "Повороты головы" и "Ушки" можно даже лежа.

"Перекаты" 

А. И.п.: станьте левая нога впереди, правая сзади. Вся тяжесть тела на левой ноге. Нога прямая, корпус - тоже. Правая нога согнута в колене и отставлена назад на носок, чтобы не потерять равновесие (но на нее не опираться). Выполните легкое танцевальное приседание на левой ноге ( нога в колене слегка сгибается) одновременно делая короткий вдох носом (после приседания левая нога мгновенно выпрямляется). Затем сразу же перенесите тяжесть тела на отставленную назад правую ногу (корпус прямой) и тоже на ней присядьте, одновременно резко "шмыгая" носом (левая нога в этот момент впереди на носке для поддержания равновесия, согнута в колене, но на нее не опираться). Снова перенесите тяжесть тела на стоящую впереди левую ногу. Вперед - назад, приседание - приседание, вдох - вдох.

Помните: 1) приседание и вдох делаются строго одновременно; 2) вся тяжесть тела только на той ноге, на которой слегка приседаем; 3) после каждого приседания нога мгновенно выпрямляется, и только после этого идет перенос тяжести тела (перекат) на другую ногу.

Норма 12 раз по 8 вдохов-движений.

Б. И.п.: станьте правая нога впереди, левая - сзади. Повторите упражнение с другой ноги. 

Упражнение "Перекаты" можно делать только стоя.

"Шаги" 

А. "Передний шаг" (рок-н-рол)

И.п.: станьте прямо, ноги чуть уже ширины плеч. Поднимите левую ногу, согнутую в колене, вверх, до уровня живота (от колена нога прямая, носок тянуть вниз, как в балете). На правой ноге в этот момент делайте легкое танцевальное приседание и короткий, шумный вдох носом. После приседания обе ноги должны обязательно на одно мгновенье принять и.п. Поднимите вверх правую ногу, согнутую в колене, на левой ноге слегка приседайте и шумно "шмыгайте" носом (левое колено вверх - и.п., правое колено вверх - и.п.). Нужно обязательно слегка присесть, тогда другая нога, согнутая в колене, легко поднимется вверх до уровня живота. Корпус прямой. 

Можно одновременно с каждым приседанием и поднятием согнутого колена вверх делать легкое встречное движение кисте рук на уровне пояса. Упражнение "Передний шаг" напоминает танец рок-н-рол. 

Помните! Выдох должен совершаться после каждого вдоха самостоятельно (пассивно), желательно через рот.

Норма 8 раз по 8 вдохов-движений.

Упражнение "Передний шаг" можно делать стоя, сидя и даже лежа.

Ограничения: при заболеваниях сердечно-сосудистой системы (ИБС, врожденные пороки, перенесенный инфаркт) не рекомендуется высоко (до уровня живота) поднимать ноги. При травмах ног и тромбофлебите это упражнение выполнять только сидя и даже лежа (на спине), очень осторожно, чуть-чуть поднимая колено вверх при шумном вдохе. Пауза (отдых) - 3-4 секунды после каждых 8 вдохов-движений, можно продлить ее до 10 секунд.

При тромбофлебите обязательно проконсультируйтесь с хирургом.

При мочекаменной болезни и при беременности (начиная с шестого месяца) в упражнении "Передний шаг" высоко колени не поднимать!

Б. "Задний шаг"

И.п.: то же. Отведите левую ногу, согнутую в колене, назад, как бы хлопая себя пяткой по ягодицам. На правой ноге в этот момент слегка присядьте и шумно "шмыгните" носом. Затем обе ноги на одно мгновенье верните в и.п. - выдох сделан. После этого отведите назад согнутую в колене правую ногу, а на левой делайте танцевальное приседание.

Это упражнение можно делать только стоя.

Помните! Вдохи и движения делаются строго одновременно.

Норма 4 раза по 8 вдохов-движений.

ДЫХАТЕЛЬНАЯ ГИМНАСТИКА СТРЕЛЬНИКОВОЙ
Заключение

1. На одно занятие должно уходить не более 30 минут (постарайтесь уложиться в это время)

2. При хорошей тренировке (обычно через месяц после начала занятий) можно в каждом упражнении делать уже не 8 вдохов-движений подряд, а по 16 или 32 без остановки. Затем пауза 3-5 секунд и снова 16 или 32 вдоха-движения. Итак, в каждом упражнении нужно делать по 96 вдохов-движений.

3. Делайте за одно занятие весь комплекс (а не несколько "сотен" (96 вдохов-движений) одного какого-то упражнения). Занимайтесь утром и вечером. При плохом самочувствии делайте стрельниковскую дыхательную гимнастику несколько раз в день.

4. Гимнастику делайте два раза в день: утром - до еды, и вечером - либо до еды, либо через час-полтора после.

Людям, страдающим гастритами, колитами, язвой, рекомендуется делать стрельниковскую гимнастику только до еды.

5. Если у вас мало времени, сделайте весь комплекс гимнастики не по три "тридцатки" (96 вдохов-движений), а по одной (32 вдоха-движения) каждого упражнения, начиная с "Ладошек" и заканчивая "Шагами". На это уйдет 5-6 минут.

6. Считайте мысленно только по 8. Если сбиваетесь, отдыхайте 3- 5секунд после каждых 8 вдохов-движений. С каждой "восьмеркой" откладывайте спички.

7.Стрельниковской гимнастикой можно заниматься и детям (с 3-4 лет) и глубоким старикам. Возраст не ограничен. Ее можно делать стоя, сидя, а в тяжелом состоянии - даже лежа!

8. В среднем нужен месяц ежедневных занятий два раза в день, чтобы почувствовать лечебный эффект при любом заболевании.

9. Стрельниковская гимнастика может быть и лечебной, и профилактической. Занимайтесь всю жизнь, хотя бы один раз в день (30 или 15 минут), и вам могут не понадобиться лекарства!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Кстати - у неё есть побочный эффект ... мимоходом она позволяет посторойнеть и подтянуться) Только как бы перестать ленится и начать ;))

----------


## KainskCherry

Молодец!А то у меня уже пальцы от клавы болят.Ура,мы с невестой нашли магазин,о котором Ленуся,ты говорила,сайт у них есть и розничые отделы!Спасибо огромное тебе-золотце ты мое!!!!!!

----------


## Медведик

*KainskCherry*,
сегодня в Сибирском Моле спросила - из Автралии шляпы - около 3000..оно тебе надо? в Гремми за 300 бутафорские ;)

*Добавлено через 46 минут*
спокойной ночи! [img]http://s.******info/1230380fba0d6e37bccdeab2179b38a0.gif[/img]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Привет, родненькие!!!
Нет времени даже перечитать всё, извините!
И за молчание извините! Личные семейные проблемы-болезни, неприятности и т.д.
И вот вам мой позитивчик, приготовила давно   :Vah:   , а нашла сегодня :biggrin:
1. ХОРОШИЕ девочки спят в пижаме, плохие - голыми, умные - по ситуации...
2. ХОРОШИЕ девочки верят мужчинам, плохие - не верят мужчинам, умные не верят никому
3. ХОРОШИЕ девочки от огорчения плачут, плохие - пьют, умные отправляются по магазинам
4. ХОРОШИЕ девочки комплексуют по поводу размера груди, плохие - закачивают силикон, умные гордятся тем, что имеют...
5. ХОРОШИЕ девочки владеют иностранными языками, плохие - матерным, умные -своим собственным...
6. ХОРОШИЕ девочки верят в рай, плохие - в ад, умные - в Дарвина...
7. ХОРОШИЕ девочки ищут свои эрогенные зоны, плохие знают их, умные считают, что не эрогенных зон не существует...
8. ХОРОШИЕ девочки верны мужу, плохие - любовнику, умные - обоим...
9. ХОРОШИЕ девочки имеют работу, плохие - спонсора, умные - свой бизнес...
10. ХОРОШИЕ девочки верят в чистую любовь, плохие - в частую, умные - в качественную...
11. ХОРОШИЕ девочки одеваются аккуратно, плохие - вызывающе, умные - быстро...
12. ХОРОШИЕ девочки становятся заботливыми женами, плохие - феерическими любовницами, умные - верными друзьями...
13. ХОРОШИЕ девочки дают по любви, плохие - за деньги, умные - когда сами захотят...
14. ХОРОШИЕ девочки вышивают крестиком, плохие - колбасятся на дискотеках, умные- рыщут в Интернете...
15. ХОРОШИЕ девочки умеют готовить, плохие - умеют сделать заказ, умные - сидят на диете
16 ХОРОШИЕ девочки относятся к сексу как к обязанности, плохие - как к развлечению, умные - как к части жизни...!!!

Итак, кто у нас хорошие, кто плохие, а кто умные? Желательно по пунктам, всё ведь совпасть не может!
Я , блин-н-н-н-н, во многом умная....лучше бы была плохой!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

Всем привет! И Доброй ночи!!!





> Маня, у меня глаза вылезли буквально из орбит, когда я проделала ЭТО и увидела ...целых 586 страниц....


:biggrin::biggrin:kuku О, как я вас ПОНИМАЮ!!!!!))))))))))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Девушка крутиться отказывалась раз 5, но потом вертелась то туда то сюда...
 и кристал ,как и у *orsia*, аналогично по 3оброта!!!, хотя раньше я вообще не замечала за ним крутоверти:smile:

*Добавлено через 12 минут*


*Сильва*,
Сильвочка!!! Поздравляю с каникулами... можно отдохнуть...тем более ,тебя уже ждут:


*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
оооох ,че тока тут не творится, пока я набегами...

*Курица*, и литературные учения...

*Медведик*, и оздоровительная гимнастика

*KainskCherry*, и за шляпами "ковбойские скачки"...Кстати, привет Землячке!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ....ты написала в Ктомы? кто ты???де почитать-та!!?? де ето фсё??:eek:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Вовка давай ты первый проверься


 :eek:епрст...даже вовка забеременел...куды чат катится...

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
*julia2222*,
 оличные истории... пост 2295...спасибо)улыбнула, у меня середина ночи. Давно не была я в ночное время в сети. так мой кот Карлсон всегда на ноччь меня приходит м ВСЯЧЕСКИ зовет спать.

а сейчас пришел, залез на колени и так урчит, словно трактор...такое впервые. он всегда как-то "молча" урчит.. а тут-аж через наушники слышу)))придерживаю его рукой, а писать одной, да еще и левой как-то не свойственно))

*Добавлено через 25 минут*


*Добавлено через 40 минут*
СпОкОЙНОЙ ВАМ НОЧИ, форумчане)))




красивых  снов



*Добавлено через 47 минут*

----------


## Медведик

*tatiana-osinka*,
1.  умные - по ситуации...
2. ХОРОШИЕ девочки верят мужчинам
3. ХОРОШИЕ девочки от огорчения плачут, плохие - пьют
4. умные гордятся тем, что имеют...
5.  умные -своим собственным...
6. ХОРОШИЕ девочки верят в рай
7. плохие знают их
8. - 
9. -
10. ХОРОШИЕ девочки верят в чистую любовь
11.  умные - быстро...
12. ХОРОШИЕ девочки становятся заботливыми женами, плохие - феерическими любовницами, умные - верными друзьями... не знаю..... (что ж ме разорваться что ли :biggrin:)
13. ХОРОШИЕ девочки дают по любви, умные - когда сами захотят...
14. плохие - колбасятся на дискотеках, умные- рыщут в Интернете...
15. умные - сидят на диете
16плохие - как к развлечению, умные - как к части жизни...!!! 

Ух..задала Танюшка задачку с утра :rolleyes: Ну вот вроде честно отетила.

----------


## KainskCherry

А все хорошие девочки-здесь,они пишут сценарии сами,ну и другим идеи подкидывают,плохие-это просто геологи и подсмотрщики,сами не творят,а сдуть норовят,хорошие-успевают не только свадьбы проводить,
но и детей накормить,мужа тоже ублажить,
плохие-всем подряд дают,семьи не имеют,завидуют,лгут,
хорошие-всегда в окруженьи друзей,
плохие-становятся злей и бычей,
хоть это и шутка,вы есть у мня,
хорошие жутко,а значит-друзья!!!!
Во,блин как написала посвящается вам,мои хорошие!!! :flower:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> А все хорошие девочки-здесь,они пишут сценарии сами,ну и другим идеи подкидывают,плохие-это просто геологи и подсмотрщики,сами не творят,а сдуть норовят,хорошие-успевают не только свадьбы проводить,
> но и детей накормить,мужа тоже ублажить,
> плохие-всем подряд дают,семьи не имеют,завидуют,лгут,
> хорошие-всегда в окруженьи друзей,
> плохие-становятся злей и бычей,
> хоть это и шутка,вы есть у мня,
> хорошие жутко,а значит-друзья!!!!


*слушай, Вишенка...... Классно!!! мне нравится...я прямо присоединяюсь,* 

и немного всем вам позитивного на этот СОЛНЕЧНЫЙ день:

 во ттак мой кот пьет ,только я никак уловить кадр подходящий не могу


это из Новогоднего:biggrin: и из зажигательного тоже)


вот где шляпы-то все, товарищи!!!)))

----------


## KainskCherry

Для Лесюни-я живу в Куйбышеве,мама 2 детей,педагог по образованию-иностранные языки,муж-оператор,работаем уже 6 лет-студия ИТД,если что еще интересно-спрашивайте,расскажу.

----------


## _Лесюня_

ну ,это всем понятно, для того))) :Oj: ..... 

 Анжелочка!!! выздоравливай! 
..
Анжелле удачи со свадьбой ,гаремом!  Марьяше в проведении юбилея юбилеем!!!

----------


## Ольвия

Девочки, доброе утро!!!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

Вишенка ,спасибо ,разъяснила) молодая и красивая маманька))


(это ,кстати ,и для того... у кого такой постскриптум) :Ok:

----------


## KainskCherry

Оба на защла в кабинет,думаю-почему репутация понизилась,а там про сегоднешнее на этой странице стих-соощение,цитирую-не суди сам,не судим будешь,и квадратик красный...что бы это значило.Это все мое сугубо личное мнение,отозвалась просто...

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Девочки, доброе утро!!!!!


Доброе утро ,Оливочка))) рада видеть тебя ,дорогая)))

----------


## Ольвия

*KainskCherry*,
 Не обращай внимания... Это происки империализма....:biggrin:  Щаззз......:rolleyes:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Это все мое сугубо личное мнение,отозвалась просто...


не заморачивайся... все мы это проходили... держи!))

----------


## Ольвия

*_Лесюня_*,
 Приветули!!!!! :flower:  Взаимно!!!!:smile:

----------


## KainskCherry

А я сегодня не работаю,мантов наделала,голову лошади ваяю крючком...Оливия,спасибо за поддержку!Лесюнь,откровенная фотка,но краство,душевно!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> откровенная фотка,


Хде???? :Vah:  Там, где про солнышко, или с вишнями?????:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

*KainskCherry*,
не расстраивайся..все через это проходили..и не заморачивайся на репутации..

просто один человек если не согласен...просто мимо собщения пройдёт..а другому непременно нужно носом ткнуть. жаль только что не подписываются(

----------


## KainskCherry

[IMG]http://*********ru/506617.jpg[/IMG]

Вот и мантики подоспели!
Угощайтесь девочки! 8)

----------


## _Лесюня_

пок я!!! "СУПЕР-КУЛИНАР" сидела тут и позитивила:biggrin::biggrin:
у меня сухарики/по заказу мужа/ сгорели. 
(сгорели не по заказу мужа...Я в курсе, сестра ,щя  ты тут напишешь - Уточни!!!..)
Сухарики были на заказ - а сгорели по ...склерозматичности, видимо)))))))))))))
я На кухню влетела- а там ТАКОЙ смрад - аж слезу брызнули из глаз!!! последний раз я в глубоком детстве делала леденцы (помните, формочки были...рыбки,зайки, мишки)... ВОТ...
НИ РЫБОК ,НИ МИШЕК....НИ  дофигасахару СПЛОШЬ - гарь и вонь....
соседи прибежали ,помню, пожарных вызвать хотели))) Чес Слово:biggrin:
ох и досталось мне тада....

....................

сижу в квартире ,с настежь открытыми окнами.....уже околела:biggrin:
ТОлько вот не надо сразу:


я внутри Очень даже пушистая,    хоть и да... Бывает...

(видимо, это я в предродовом состоянии такая раззиня)

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Девочки, милые, и мальлчики. Я про вас не забыла. просто работа свалилась. Надо за 2 дня сделать фильм моей маме. У неё был юбилей аж в мае того года. Она уже обижается на меня. Вот и сидю, кровь из носа, в ПИНАКЛ студии, не свойственной работой занимаюсь. Обязательно отпишусь, но чуть позже.
ДеФчоки, блин, мозги работают.Столько идей жжужит в голове....

----------


## _Лесюня_

Леночка, привет)))
Вишенка- манты отличные, но аппетита, ЧёТА :Tu:  нет...



> Лесюня_,
> Приветули!!!!! Взаимно!!!!


Оленька- спасибо...хорошего дня... А вот Ты- ЛЕНА!!! везде поспеешь, прямо!!!:cool:
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 ты как пчела Майя, любопытная, работащая и жужжащая)... помнишь мультфильм был?))))

:biggrin:Всем...пока) пошла спасать жилище
_" От винта, товарищи"_





> Угощайтесь девочки! 8)


я пердумала....очень расчитываю на ОднуМанту ,как заслуженному поджигателеспасателю))

----------


## KainskCherry

Все,Лесь,пора пожарную сигнализацию устанавливать,ну или заиметь пожарника на подхвате...вдруг пригодится.Нет,ножи кидать не буду,жестко.Повесь полотенце влажное,которое не жалко,оно остаток запаха в себя впитает.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Привет всем из столицы!:rolleyes:
Я тут приехала в весеннем прикиде, без перчаток в тонком пальто...А здесь снег, ветер, колотун страшный... :Vah:  ЖЕСТЬ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> там про сегоднешнее на этой странице стих-соощение,цитирую-не суди сам,не судим будешь,и квадратик красный...


Это кто-то из ПЛОХИХ обиделся.... задела за живое. Три от носа. :smile::wink:

----------


## KainskCherry

Ой,щас опять в минус уйду,но скажу,Медведик,Ксюша,Оливия,Лесюня-а что ж такие которые в тихаря гадости делают,заходят на Позитив и Территорию добра.Срочно вешаем табличку-посторонним вход строго воспрещен,неготив оставлять за порогом,извените,мы тут от таких как вы,в том числе,отдыхаем...
Я и не знала,что так можно,а как вообще эти сообщения в кабинет попадают,кто-нибудь знает?Я вообще добрая,людей люблю...Бяки,создайте себе тему-например-неготив,царство Дракулы,вторая сторона медали или Подсобка археолога...Обещаю,что не буду предьявлять иск за нарушение авторских прав...пользуйтесь!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго дня ВСЕМ!!!! Я в Ярославле!!! Зашел на 5 сек. Вечером отпишусь!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*KainskCherry*,
 Да не обращай ты внимание...С этим ничего не поделаешь...
ХОРОШИХ всёравно больше... :flower:

----------


## KainskCherry

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Это кто-то из ПЛОХИХ обиделся.... задела за живое. Три от носа. 
В смысле себе потереть?Или плохим?:smile:

----------


## Медведик

> кто-то из ПЛОХИХ обиделся.


или из геологов :biggrin:

----------


## KainskCherry

Оксан,это точно,недавно видать они погуляли-день подводника справили,а теперь воспрянули духом.Нас больше,мы прорвемся.Хоть бы сказали-какая фраза именно зацепила,реакция есть,я пробудила эмоции,это уже хорошо!Настроение улучшилось!

----------


## Курица

> Доброго дня ВСЕМ!!!! Я в Ярославле!!! Зашел на 5 сек. Вечером отпишусь!!!


ehf! >HRF DTHYEKCZ! jNLJ[YEDIBQ B DTCM GJPBNBDYSQ!!!!тЬФУ! ПЕРЕВОД: УРА! ЮРКА ВЕРНУЛСЯ! ВЕСЬ ОТДОХНУВШИЙ И ПОЗИТИВНЫЙ!:biggrin:

----------


## Apch-hi

> вот вам мой позитивчик, приготовила давно    , а нашла сегодня :biggrin:
> 1. ХОРОШИЕ девочки спят в пижаме, плохие - голыми, умные - по ситуации...
> 2. ХОРОШИЕ девочки верят мужчинам, плохие - не верят мужчинам, умные не верят никому
> 3. ХОРОШИЕ девочки от огорчения плачут, плохие - пьют, умные отправляются по магазинам
> 4. ХОРОШИЕ девочки комплексуют по поводу размера груди, плохие - закачивают силикон, умные гордятся тем, что имеют...
> 5. ХОРОШИЕ девочки владеют иностранными языками, плохие - матерным, умные -своим собственным...
> 6. ХОРОШИЕ девочки верят в рай, плохие - в ад, умные - в Дарвина...
> 7. ХОРОШИЕ девочки ищут свои эрогенные зоны, плохие знают их, умные считают, что не эрогенных зон не существует...
> 8. ХОРОШИЕ девочки верны мужу, плохие - любовнику, умные - обоим...
> ...


1. Ну уж точно не хорошая девочка.
2. Я вообще *всем* верю.
3. Всплакнув, *ПО МАГАЗИНАММММ!!!*: :Vah: 
4. Да, ума у меня ПАЛАТА....
5. Хотелось бы быть еще и еще умнее!
6. А я верю в то, что случайностей не бывет!
7. Татьяна, спасибо, теперь то я знаю, что я умная.
8. I am the BEST, но только *не в мыслях*:biggrin:
9. А вот здесь бы хотелось побыть плохой, но не получается.
10. Я за чистые отношения.
11. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
12. Я точно не первое и не второе, да скорее всего я умная...
13. Без комментариев:biggrin:
14. Умная - не то слово!!!!
15. Я конечно же хорошая, НО предпочитаю быть плохой
16 Я вообще к сексу отношусь!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

*КТО И КАК РАССКАЗАЛ БЫ "КРАСНУЮ ШАПОЧКУ"*:biggrin:

*Эдгар По* 
На опушке старого, мрачного, обвитого в таинственно-жесткую вуаль леса, над которым носились темные облака зловещих испарений и будто слышался фатальный звук оков, в мистическом ужасе жила Красная Шапочка. 

*Эрнст Хемингуэй* 
Мать вошла, она поставила на стол кошелку. В кошелке было молоко, белый хлеб и яйца. 
- Вот, - сказала мать. 
- Что? - спросила ее Красная Шапочка. 
- Вот это, - сказала мать, - отнесешь своей бабушке. 
- Ладно, - сказала Красная Шапочка. 
- И смотри в оба, - сказала мать, - Волк. 
- Да. 
Мать смотрела, как ее дочь, которую все называли Красной Шапочкой, потому что она всегда ходила в красной шапочке, вышла и, глядя на свою уходящую дочь, мать подумала, что очень опасно пускать ее одну в лес; и, кроме того, она подумала, что волк снова стал там появляться; и, подумав это, она почувствовала, что начинает тревожиться. 

*Ги де МопассаН* 
Волк ее встретил. Он осмотрел ее тем особенным взглядом, который опытный парижский развратник бросает на провинциальную кокетку, которая все еще старается выдать себя за невинную. Но он верит в ее невинность не более ее самой и будто видит уже, как она раздевается, как ее юбки падают одна за другой и она остается только в рубахе, под которой очерчиваются сладостные формы ее тела. 

*Виктор Гюго* 
Красная Шапочка задрожала. Она была одна. Она была одна, как иголка в пустыне, как песчинка среди звезд, как гладиатор среди ядовитых змей, как сомнабула в печке... 

*Джек Лондон* 
Но она была достойной дочерью своей расы; в ее жилах текла сильная кровь белых покорителей Севера. Поэтому, и не моргнув глазом, она бросилась на волка, нанесла ему сокрушительный удар и сразу же подкрепила его одним классическим апперкотом. Волк в страхе побежал. Она смотрела ему вслед, улыбаясь своей очаровательной женской улыбкой. 

*Ярослав Гашек* 
- Эх, и что же я наделал? - бормотал Волк. - Одним словом обделался. 

*Оноре де Бальзак* 
Волк достиг домика бабушки и постучал в дверь. Эта дверь была сделана в середине 17 века неизвестным мастером. Он вырезал ее из модного в то время канадского дуба, придал ей классическую форму и повесил ее на железные петли, которые в свое время, может быть, и были хороши, но ужасно сейчас скрипели. На двери не было никаких орнаментов и узоров, только в правом нижнем углу виднелась одна царапина, о которой говорили, что ее сделал собственной шпорой Селестен де Шавард - фаворит Марии Антуанетты и двоюродный брат по материнской линии бабушкиного дедушки Красной Шапочки. В остальном же дверь была обыкновенной, и поэтому не следует останавливаться на ней более подробно. 

*Оскар Уайльд* 
Волк. Извините, вы не знаете моего имени, но... 
Бабушка. О, не имеет значения. В современном обществе добрым именем пользуется тот, кто его не имеет. Чем могу служить? 
Волк. Видите ли... Очень сожалею, но я пришел, чтобы вас съесть. 
Бабушка. Как это мило. Вы очень остроумный джентльмен. 
Волк. Но я говорю серьезно. 
Бабушка. И это придает особый блеск вашему остроумию. 
Волк. Я рад, что вы не относитесь серьезно к факту, который я только что вам сообщил. 
Бабушка. Нынче относиться серьезно к серьезным вещам - это проявление дурного вкуса. 
Волк. А к чему мы должны относиться серьезно? 
Бабушка. Разумеется к глупостям. Но вы невыносимы. 
Волк. Когда же Волк бывает несносным? 
Бабушка. Когда надоедает вопросами. 
Волк. А женщина? 
Бабушка. Когда никто не может поставить ее на место. 
Волк. Вы очень строги к себе. 
Бабушка. Рассчитываю на вашу скромность. 
Волк. Можете верить. Я не скажу никому ни слова (съедает ее). 
Бабушка. (из брюха Волка). Жалко, что вы поспешили. Я только что собиралась рассказать вам одну поучительную историю. 

*Эрих Мария Ремарк.* 
Иди ко мне, - сказал Волк. 
Красная Шапочка налила две рюмки коньяку и села к нему на кровать. Они вдыхали знакомый аромат коньяка. В этом коньяке была тоска и усталость - тоска и усталость гаснущих сумерек. Коньяк был самой жизнью. 
- Конечно, - сказала она. - Нам не на что надеяться. У меня нет будущего. 
Волк молчал. Он был с ней согласен. 

*Стивен Кинг* 
Его величество СТРАХ охватил бабушку при осознании, что она не одна в отеле. Старые высокие стены грозно нависали, подчеркивая неизбежность ужасной развязки. Снова мелькнула тень... 
- Искупление, - тихим шепотом произнес кто-то рядом, за ее спиной. 
Бабушка повернулась и вытянула вперед руку... <Надо же было разбить очки именно сегодня, когда у меня бессоница>, - сокрушенно подумала она. 
- Кто здесь, - почти уверенным голосом спросила старушка. 
- Только кровь агнца спасет нас! - нарастающий шепот был уже над ухом. 
Молоток со злобным свистом рассек воздух. 
*
Дейл Карнеги* 
Конечно, необязательно носить красную шапочку, чтобы выжить после встречи с волком. Любая девочка, особенно живущая в деревне, может водить знакомство с охотниками. Однако, если вместо аккуратной красной шапочки на голове у нее был бы шутовской колпак, а вместо пышных пирожков она угощала бы окружающих тумаками и насмешками, вряд ли кто-нибудь прибежал бы на ее зов. Ведь бабушка тоже кричала, погибая в зубах кровожадного волка. Но судьба неприветливой старой карги никого не волновала в лесу. 
Да не только охотники - любой волк может быть побежден силой обаяния. 
Подумайте, почему же злодей не расправился немедленно с девочкой, а решил начать с бабушки? Не потому ли, что он хотел еще раз услышать ее приветливый голос? Голос единственного существа, не испугавшегося его при встрече? Как знать, если бы Красная Шапочка сохранила присутствие духа, помошь охотников могла бы и не понадобиться. Но она закричала в испуге, и волк понял, что она тоже видит в нем лишь кровожадного зверя. 
Старайтесь всегда в первую очередь видет хорошие черты вашего собеседника, и вы сможете не обращать внимание на режим работы охотников. 

*Ник Кейв* 
Красную Шапку нашли звери в лесу, 
С патроном в затылке и кляпом во рту... 
О, бедная Шапка... (x3) 
Она была с детства бедна, голодна, 
Видала по жизни немало говна. 
О, бедная Шапка... (x3) 
Сбежав от злой бабки, брела через лес. 
В зубах чемодан, в руках - верный обрез. 
О, бедная Шапка... (x3) 
На темной опушке ей встретился волк, 
Представился как Преподобный Джон Холк. 
О, бедная Шапка... (x3) 
Снял вежливо шляпу, подхватил чемодан, 
Увидела Шапка карманный наган. 
О, бедная Шапка... (x3) 
"Я, сЭр, не шалава", сказала она. 
"И видела в жизни немало говна." 
О, бедная Шапка... (x3) 
"Хоть мы здесь одни, и вокруг темный лес - 
Со мною мой старый и верный обрез." 
О, бедная Шапка... (x3) 
Холк шляпу надвинул, стал темен лицом, 
Мигнул, извинился, в кусты - и с концом. 
О, бедная Шапка... (x3) 
А Шапку нашли потом звери в лесу 
С патроном в затылке и кляпом во рту... 
О, бедная Шапка... (x3) 
*
Григорий Остер* 
Серый волк, у которого объем желудка равен 2 литрам, рыскает по темному лесу в поисках пищи. Как-то раз ему неслыханно повезло. Мало того, что он встретил одиноко-идущую Красную Шапочку с полной, 15-литровой корзиной пирожков с мясом, так еще и хитростью выведал, где живет ее бабушка. Опытным взглядом волк сразу определил вес бедной Красной Шапочки - 45 кг. На сколько дней теперь хватит серому волку еды, если известно, что он набивает свой желудок полностью 3 раза в день, а бабушка в два раза больше Красной Шапочки? 
*
Михаила Булгаков* 
У...! Гляньте на меня, я почти замерз. Кругом темный, жуткий лес и ни одной живой души. 
А как ноет бок, это же просто ужас! И что я сделал этой старухе, будь она не ладна... 
За что она меня так обварила? Старая ведьма.. и подслеповатая к тому же. 
Я слонялся неподалеку от ее крыльца в надежде хоть чем-то набить желудок.. голод, знаете ли ждать не любит. 
А она вышла на крыльцо, глядит на меня своими мутными глазами и так зовет: 
- Кись, кись кись... думала - кошка. Дурная баба... Я чуть ближе подошел, а она как завопит: 
- ВОООЛК!!! - и как выплеснет на мена полкотелка борща, будь он неладен. 
Горячий, аж кипяток и такая дрянь на вкус! Она им клопов травит что ли? 
Да, не скрою - я собирался поужинать старушкой. Трапеза еще та, я вам скажу, но в моем положении выбирать не приходится. А она меня... борщом! 
Ну совесть иметь же надо! А еще интеллегентка. Съел я эту сволочь, одним словом. Без удовольствия съел, надо сказать. До сих пор комом в животе перекатывается. 
А теперь... я снова в лесу, на этом морозе. И где справедливость? 
ОЙ! Кто это там показался? Кого там в такую стужу через лес понесло? 
Маленькая фигурка бойко семенит по тропке. Девченка! В красной шапке! А в руке у нее большая корзинка. И чего это ей, интересно, понадобилось? 
Приближается... Кажется, она мне знакома. Ну да, точно! Это же внучка той самой старушенции! И направляется она, похоже в ее сторону. Ха, она заметила меня и подошла совсем близко. 
Надо же - не боится! Стоит, треплет мне морду, так приговаривая: 
- Соба-а-ачка! 
Какая же я тебе собачка, глупая? А как восхитительно пахнет из корзинки! 
Интересно, чем же? 
Пирожками!!!! С мясом!!! Вот жисть! Она поди вкуснотищу эту несет бабуле. А та в ответ накормит бедняжку своим тухлым борщом! Впрочем нет, уже не накормит.. 
Девочка! Ну пожалуйста, отдай мне эти пирожки! Мама еще тебе испечет, а бабушке они врядли понадобятся! Тем более, что она тебя собиралась потчивать такой тухлятиной! Да твой папаша должен на руках меня таскать, целовать в лапы и под хвост за то, что избавил его от такой тещи! Знала б ты, что мне как санитару леса постоянно приходится есть всякую дрянь.. 
И никакой благодарности! 

*Н. В. Гоголь* 
Мрачен и безграничен наш лес в хмурую погоду. Редкая шапочка дойдет до его середины - разве уж самая красная. Ну, а которая дойдет, та непременно повстречается там с Волком. 
- Волк, волк! Куда несешься ты по бескрайнему лесу? - Нет ответа... 
*
Ильф и Петров* 
В половине двенадцатого с северо-запада, со стороны деревни Чмаровки, в Старгород вошла молодая особа лет двадцати восьми. За ней бежал беспризорный Серый Волк. 
-- Тетя! -- весело кричал он. - Дай пирожок! 
Девушка вынула из кармана налитое яблоко и подала его беспризорному, но тот не отставал. Тогда девушка остановилась, иронически посмотрела на Волка и воскликнула: 
- Может быть, тебе дать еще ключ от квартиры, где бабушка спит? 
Зарвавшийся Волк понял всю беспочвенность своих претензий и немедленно отстал.

----------


## Сильва

Всем приветик!!! Как много народу подоспело в "Позитив"!!!
И Юра вернулся! Ему - персонально

----------


## Apch-hi

*Курица*,
Класс:biggrin: Я думаю на основе этой информации нужно строить урок литературы на тему: "Различия в стилях разных писателей", ну или что-то типа того. Наглядно, и прикольно! :Ok:

----------


## KainskCherry

Да,Светик,а ведь у каждой ведущей такой же разный стиль,ну и язык написания...философия опять в моей голове!

----------


## Медведик

Всем привет))) я вернулась...не могу удержаться на ноь лопаю со страшной силой...всё что под руку попадается

----------


## KainskCherry

С возвращением,дорогая!Не торопись,медленно ешь,а то желудок скрутит!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ghbdtn! Привет по-русски!
Только что с юбилея, довольная как слон! Всё классно! А ехала как в воду опущенная, Света Сильва подтвердит, она мне звонила как раз.
Дело в том, что сегодня мою работу видела моя подруга, т.е. я ехала как на экзамен... И я сдала этот экзамен и получила высший бал и ни одного замечания со стороны более опытной ведущей. 
А знаете что было для меня самое прикольное? После поздравления Итальянки встала гостья и произнесла поздравление на настоящем итальянском языке!!!Оказывается, живет она там! Но подробности не сообщила, а я к ней приставать не стала! 
Вот так!!!Я поделилась с вами своей радостью!  :Aga:   Или похвасталась....:biggrin:

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Или похвасталась....


А сегодня МОЖНО!!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

_Выбор

   В одном городе открыли специальное здание, куда может прийти любая женщина и выбрать себе мужа. 
   В здании было 6 этажей, и каждому этажу соответствовал определенный тип мужчин. 
   Одна женщина узнала об этом здании и ей очень захотелось его посетить. 
   При входе в это здание она прочитала условия: 
   "1. Вы можете посетить данное здание ТОЛЬКО ОДИН РАЗ! 
   2. На каждом этаже написаны характеристики мужчин, но если они Вас не устраивают, Вы можете подняться выше. 
   3. ВОЗВРАЩАТЬСЯ НЕЛЬЗЯ!" 
   Поднялась она на 1-ый этаж и читает: "Эти мужчины имеют хорошую работу и любят Бога." 
   Подумала и решила подняться выше. 
   2-ой этаж - "Эти мужчины имеют хорошую работу, любят Бога и любят детей." 
   3-ий этаж - "Эти мужчины имеют хорошую работу, любят Бога, любят детей и очень красивы." 
   4-ый этаж - "Эти мужчины имеют хорошую работу, любят Бога, любят детей, очень красивы и помогают по дому и хозяйству." 
   5-ый этаж - "Эти мужчины имеют хорошую работу, любят Бога, любят детей, очень красивы, помогают по дому и хозяйству и очень богаты." 
   Женщине захотелось остановиться на этом этаже, но искушение было слишком велико - "какие же тогда мужчины на 6-м этаже?" и она поднялась на 6-й этаж. 
   Там была надпись: 
   "Вы – посетитель № 4 363 012 на этот этаж. На этом этаже нет никаких мужчин. Этот этаж для одинокой женщины. Этот этаж существует 
   исключительно как доказательство, что женщинам нельзя понравиться до конца. 
   Желаем Вам приятного дня!"_

----------


## Анжелла

ВСем, привет! Юра, тебе персональный привет! Ура что ты вернулся! :flower: 
Лесенок, спасибо большое! Вашими молитвами я иду на поправку. :Aga: 
Ну а если чесно, то чувствую себя ужасно. Отработала свадьбу на автопилоте. Рожа была страшная. Вся горела, температура была высокая, один момент тах хотелось свернуться колачиком и лечь на билиардном столе.Голос у меня такой противный, но люди сказали, что все нормально, очень сильно им понравилось, сказали, что не как у всех. Интересно? А как все ведут? Надо найти и посмотреть.
Татьяна, я прочувствовала все-таки эту ласточку и рассказала ее. Люди плакали.  :Ok:  Здорово. Ну все. Я просто отметилась, потому что знаю, что пока я проснусь, многие от любопытства место не будут находить.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
ААААА, да! Девочки, гарем я не дошила. Температура меня сломила и я не стала геройствовать. Очень жаль...

----------


## KainskCherry

Анжелочка,поправляйся!Мне это знакомо,работать с болячкой такой,сама в прошлом сезоне с ломкой от температуры свадьбу вела,это ужас,спасибо поварам,успевали только горячее питье делать!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/508416.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А наших драгоценных мальчиков приветствует очаровательная девушка:
[IMG]http://*********ru/509440.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Чет я тут натворила спросонья....

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Продолжаю
[IMG]http://*********ru/515584.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

всем доброе утро))) наклипала ещё один демо-слайд - в кинозал выложила)

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

*Доброго дня всем!!! Всем девчонкам и мальчишкам!!* 
Смотрю, в позитивном полку прибыло, это радует, значит, кризис не помеха!!! Дорвался после отдыха до интернета, да и то ненадолго. Сначала рекламная акция. Если у вас есть возможность съездить в Кисловодск, в санаторий «Долина Нарзанов», то рекомендую. Впервые не хотелось ехать домой, после 20 дней отдыха. Шикарный санаторий, 4 звезды по Евростандарту, но запросто поспорит с Турецкими пятерками, благо многое повидал и есть что и с чем сравнить. Теперь дорожные наблюдения. Пословица: «Если нельзя, но очень хочется», всегда актуальна. Лежу в купе в поезде. Официантка с вагона ресторана предлагает сок, пиво, воду, печенье. Говорю, неееееаааа, водка, виски, коньяк. На обратном пути уже шепчет, мол нет проблем, сейчас найдем. Говорю, я пошутил.
На станции Россошь поезд стоит минут 20. Выхожу на улицу. Горячая картошка, рыба, пирожки, мед, пиво, раки все орут!!! Я в ответ, ору: Гашиш, кокаин, марихуана, конопля, через пару минут пацан с коробком травы стоит!!! Нет проблем!!! Вот только не употребляю, но прикалываться люблю!!! Вот такой железнодорожный сервис!!!
Да, еще читал на позитиве, что кое-кто курить бросил!!! Взаимно, не знаю как сам, надолго смогу продержаться, но уже неделю не курю, после 30 лет стажа и двух пачек Мальборо ежедневно. Будем коллективно бороться с табаком!!!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> УРА! ЮРКА ВЕРНУЛСЯ! ВЕСЬ ОТДОХНУВШИЙ И ПОЗИТИВНЫЙ


Таня спасибо!!!




> И Юра вернулся! Ему - персонально


Светлана!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 




> Всем привет))) я вернулась...не могу удержаться на ноь лопаю со страшной силой...всё что под руку попадается


Лена привет, ниииизяяяяяяя на ночь, а тоя в санатории на 6 кг поправился!!




> ВСем, привет! Юра, тебе персональный привет! Ура что ты вернулся!


Анжелла спасибки!!!! Пока ненадолго, дома куча дел, но по возможности вырываюсь на сайт!!!
Короче всем ура, пошел вкалывать на благо семьи и всего трудового народа!!!!

----------


## Колесо

> Только что с юбилея, довольная как слон! Всё классно! А ехала как в воду опущенная, Света Сильва подтвердит, она мне звонила как раз.
> Дело в том, что сегодня мою работу видела моя подруга, т.е. я ехала как на экзамен... И я сдала этот экзамен и получила высший бал и ни одного замечания со стороны более опытной ведущей.
> А знаете что было для меня самое прикольное? После поздравления Итальянки встала гостья и произнесла поздравление на настоящем итальянском языке!!!Оказывается, живет она там! Но подробности не сообщила, а я к ней приставать не стала!
> Вот так!!!Я поделилась с вами своей радостью! Или похвасталась....


*ТАнюшка* молодец,так держать!!! По себе знаю,когда присутствует тот,чьим мнением ты дорожишь,это в два раза труднее и ответственнее!Рада,что ты справилась! :Ok: 

*Юра,*урррраааааааааааааа!!! С возвращением!Мы тебя ждали и скучали!

*Ажелла,*поправляйся!



> Татьяна, я прочувствовала все-таки эту ласточку и рассказала ее. Люди плакали.


А это о чем?

*Сильва!*По твоему раскладу я вся такая "внезапная",разная и загадочная!:biggrin: То хорошая,то плохая, то умная!Спасибо!

*Лесюня*-пропажа нашлась!Больше не пропадай на долго!
*Ксана*-москвичка,когда возвращаешься?
*Вишенка*,по поводу репутации не грузись!Я вообще о ней узнала спустя месяц прибывания на форуме...Главное-общение,обмен идеями,обсуждение,друзья!
*Ксюша,*рада,что ты в активном поиске,я твердо верю в то,что у тебя все получится.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ксана-москвичка,когда возвращаешься?


Привет, мои дорогие!!!!!
Дома буду 26ого утром.
А завтра встреча форумчан!УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Быстрей бы завтра...:smile:

----------


## Колесо

> А завтра встреча форумчан!УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Быстрей бы завтра...
> __________________


Ждем отчета !Вернее от тебя-фотоотчета! :Ok:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ждем отчета !Вернее от тебя-фотоотчета!


 :Aga: 
Здесь такой холод, а я разнагишалась, в тонком пальто приехала, без шапки и перчаток...Везёт мне, как утопленнику...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

всем привет!у нас встреч больше чем самих мероприятий уже запуталась сколько встреч в Харькове, в Новосибирске, в Москве. еще может что пропустила?
я готовлюсь к детскому день рождению. бесплатному, но так соскучилась по работу что радуюсь безмерно. подбираю спектакль кукольный на 2 или 3 персонажей. если у кого есть проверенное интересное. буду рада.:smile:  думаю сама буду дописывать хочу ввести двух одинаковых персонажей,так как день рождение у двойняшек.

сделала коллажик в фотошопе простенький но веселый.

----------


## Колесо

> всем привет!у нас встреч больше чем самих мероприятий уже запуталась сколько встреч в Харькове, в Новосибирске, в Москве. еще может что пропустила?
> я готовлюсь к детскому день рождению. бесплатному, но так соскучилась по работу что радуюсь безмерно. подбираю спектакль кукольный на 2 или 3 персонажей. если у кого есть проверенное интересное. буду рада. думаю сама буду дописывать хочу ввести двух одинаковых персонажей,так как день рождение у двойняшек.
> 
> сделала коллажик в фотошопе простенький но веселый.


*Катюша,*очень рада за тебя,на безрыбье и рак-рыба!У меня учились две девочки -двойняшки!Они танцевали танец под песню  "Эта девочка - моё зеркало.."было так красиво,они делали синхронные движения...Сейчас они уже в 11 классе,переехали в Москву!Скучаю...

А я сейчас пыталась вырезать гитарки из поролона,это оказалось трудно!Не знаю,может потому что поролон у меня старый обгоревший(осталось после пожара,я писала) слегка спрессованный,теперь нужно обшить материалом.Вот только думаю,громоздкие они получились,много места будут занимать...

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Здесь такой холод, а я разнагишалась, в тонком пальто приехала, без шапки и перчаток...Везёт мне, как утопленнику...


*Ксана,*пусть тебя греет ожидание встречи и тепло наших сердец! Мы с тобой!!!Держим за руки без перчаток!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ксана,пусть тебя греет ожидание встречи и тепло наших сердец! Мы с тобой!!!Держим за руки без перчаток!


Тань, спасибо! Москва это город моей мечты. Как приезжаю, сразу теряю голову...:rolleyes: Даже не верится, что жила здесь столько времени...Кажется какой-то сказкой. Мне всё тут нравится...:smile:
Самое интересное, что и Пенза нравится тоже, но по другому...
Если б поближе эти города были, вообще идеальный вариант...
Картинки нет, не мой комп...Хочу картинку...:biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Прочитала вас и опять заряд энергии получила. Спасибо всем. но отвечать каждому пока не располагаю временем. Готовлюсь тоже к поездке в Москву. Почему-то с нетерпением ожидаю этой встречи, хотя там будут из нашего МСК всего 5 человек (которых я по именам знаю). Мне самое главное попасть в атмосферу своих коллнг и научиться чему, как и зачем, потом узнаю. пока готовлюсь.
Сшила новые костюмы. От зеркала не отхожу. В  Русском сарафане не стыдно даже на ТВ сняться.
Всем доброй ночи и удачи!!!!! Желаю, Поймать каждому свою птицу счастья

----------


## Сильва

Девчонки! Собираемся в Харьков, а кое-кто - в Новосибе...
Вспоминается в "Сильве" как Бони- Соломин говорил: "Ничего, если пока вы тут, мы - там..." :biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

> Готовлюсь тоже к поездке в Москву. Почему-то с нетерпением ожидаю этой встречи, хотя там будут из нашего МСК всего 5 человек (которых я по именам знаю).


Вас мало,но вы в тельняшках!Держите высоко наш флаг МСК!!! Мы с вами и ждем рассказов и фотоотчетов!И....зааааавидууууем белой завистью!



> Девчонки! Собираемся в Харьков, а кое-кто - в Новосибе...
> Вспоминается в "Сильве" как Бони- Соломин говорил: "Ничего, если пока вы тут, мы - там..."


Нет,ну не в Москве,так в Харькове, не в Харькове так в Новосибе,неугомонные вы наши!!!А я ....не тут не там...:frown:

Девочки,а у меня сегодня еще один отказ,(на 25 апреля) но на этот раз не происки конкурентов,снижающих цену,а действительно страшная и неприятная причина- у жениха смертельно болен отец...
Эх,какая-то я не позитивная сегодня!Но рассказывать хочется именно в этой теме, и, именно вам.Спасибо, *Медведик* за наш "теремок",за всех кто здесь живет!Всех лю!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

привет всем!!!

вот и я)снова сижу за компом и кроплю. НО, без вас никак... Пыталась вчера от знакомых отправить сообщение, накатала большое такое...дело в том ,что я тренировалась на них в притче, которую на свадьбу говорить буду)...вышло отлично. Так что Анжелла и Таня-очаг выйдет что надо! а вот вам все это в подробностях отправить не смогла. У них навороченный бук стоит, и как-то все бац и закрылось ,и Все... приплыли((
но, я с вами... и люблю вас Очень...))))))))))))))))))))))




> Ну а если чесно, то чувствую себя ужасно. Отработала свадьбу на автопилоте. Рожа была страшная. Вся горела, температура была высокая, один момент тах хотелось свернуться колачиком и лечь на билиардном столе.Голос у меня такой противный, но люди сказали, что все нормально, очень сильно им понравилось, сказали, что не как у всех.


вот она русская женщина - нет бы дома сидеть, чай с малиновым вареньем пить...
она шьет ,переживает, и дает фору всем конкурентам Челнов!!! МОЛОДЕЦ, чего тут скажешь!!! 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Да, еще читал на позитиве, что кое-кто курить бросил!!! Взаимно, не знаю как сам, надолго смогу продержаться, но уже неделю не курю, после 30 лет стажа и двух пачек Мальборо ежедневно. Будем коллективно бороться с табаком!!!


привет Юрка!!!! я имела привычку эту 10 лет...и вот уж как 1,5 года...
а просто вокруг ТАК курили на работе, что я в шоке была. Они разом решили бросать, Пластыри дорогие покупать давай и жаловаться, что, мол, тянет и пр....а я встала утром ,и как отрезало. через неделю ,правда на ДР подруги под коньячок, че лукавить, хотелось. Но ,перетерпела и все. ВСЕ...иногда хочется, особенно Вог арома как чувствуешь запах ,или Кэптан Влэк вишня...ну все ,думаешь ,но одергиваешь себя ,мол ,столько времени нормально жить и тут ЮАЦ, вторая смена...и проходит...желание) от так)

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Лесюня-пропажа нашлась!Больше не пропадай на долго!


хоршо, Колесико... как скажешь) болеть дело гадкое... Витамины нужны весной!!! витамины!!! и половина рядом...под бочок;-)

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> я готовлюсь к детскому день рождению. бесплатному, но так соскучилась по работу что радуюсь безмерно. подбираю спектакль кукольный на 2 или 3 персонажей. если у кого есть проверенное интересное. буду рада. думаю сама буду дописывать хочу ввести двух одинаковых персонажей,так как день рождение у двойняшек.


поздравляю Катюнь)) идея с двумя персонажами, кажется отличная))
может по типу принц и нищий, или если девочки-двое я и моя тень...или Оле и Яло.... мне нравилась эта сказка в детстве.... я даже на фоне ее сочинила тогда свою)))с ведьмой и ее помощником тарантулом...я, кстати, столько сказок за школу перечитала-жуть)





> сделала коллажик в фотошопе простенький но веселый.


покажи коллажик-то... оценить хооотса :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 28 минут*



> Спасибо, Медведик за наш "теремок",за всех кто здесь живет!Всех лю!!


Таня не расстраивайся главное...
а вот по поводу теремка -присоединюсь, 

...по скольку лисичка-сестричка......правда, в теремке настоящем медведь шипко постарался... но, думаю, наш Медведик не такой "сильный и...могучий":wink::biggrin: :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Юра,урррраааааааааааааа!!! С возвращением!Мы тебя ждали и скучал


Таня приветыыыыыыыы!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> А завтра встреча форумчан!УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Быстрей бы завтра...


Класс, мысленно с вами!!! Жду с нетерпением фотоотчетов!!!



> привет Юрка!!!! я имела привычку эту 10 лет...и вот уж как 1,5 года...


Ух, вот коллега по счастью отказа от курения!!!
Спасибо Олеся!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Спасибо Олеся!!


пыжалста...)))

слушайте ,полуночники))) я тут плясала, как в детстве ,на дискотеке... Спасибо бравому парню Саше( :flower:  :Pivo:  :Party: ) кинул альбомы... 
А вот то ,что меня ТАК растанцевало...
http://files.mail.ru/FOBYFH

кто это помнит? :Ok:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Анжеллочка!!! выздоравливай скорее:


Это я тебя лечу....


витамины:


  и   и 

это должно помочь.... я уверена!!!! :Ok: 




> Нормально, днем ДР, ночью на сборище, вечером свадьба утром на форум и т.д. Неделя пролетит незаметно!!! Сам к Вам хочуууууууууу!!!


так приезжай! приезжайте все!Новосиб отличный город... и мы гостеприимные)) очень) тут, на мое др и День работника Культуры отметим)))

----------


## _Лесюня_

спокойной ночи всем)))))

[IMG]http://*********ru/459307m.jpg[/IMG]

добрых снов!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро!!!!!! Уборка..готовка.сборы и вечером встреча первой ласточки) - Танюшки. Да сын ещё до конца не выздоровил - нужно его напитать здоровьем.чтоб завтра в садик отправить!
Так что болтать сооовсем некогда...но одним глазком подглядываю.

----------


## Katjatja

> Сшила новые костюмы. От зеркала не отхожу. В  Русском сарафане не стыдно даже на ТВ сняться.


сарафан давааааай! выклаааааддывай! и перед нами покрутись:smile:

 двойняшкам 4 года. я так подозреваю что мы пожизненно дни варенья справлять вместе будем, так то еще поле не паханное.  переделываю на спектакль заюшкину избушку( есть избушка декорация) Сегодня им еще раз почитаю  эту сказочку и на диафильме покажу для укрепления. и персонажи ввожу которых там не было поросенка ( ну есть у меня просто кукла поросеныша)

коллажик как доделаю покажу. чуток осталось. вроде ничего сложного но рамочку из шаров складывала и каждый шарик отдельно. так что слоев несколько десятков получилось.

----------


## Медведик

> есть избушка декорация


Катюш..я ещё когда театральную мастерскую вела - делала такую фишку: спектакль Маша и Медведь. Машу, Бабушку и Дедушку играли дети...подружек - зрительый зал, лес, цветы и бабочки - массовка. А когда она увидела избушку...вроде шла на горку...и из-за ширмы появлялась кукла в таком же наряде...и дальше шло кукольное действие между машей и медведем....а уж потом как в деревне короб нашли - снова живая девочка. очень всем такая фишка-превращение-онтраст понравилас)

----------


## Katjatja

> Катюш..я ещё когда театральную мастерскую вела - делала такую фишку: спектакль Маша и Медведь. Машу, Бабушку и Дедушку играли дети...подружек - зрительый зал, лес, цветы и бабочки - массовка. А когда она увидела избушку...вроде шла на горку...и из-за ширмы появлялась кукла в таком же наряде...и дальше шло кукольное действие между машей и медведем....а уж потом как в деревне короб нашли - снова живая девочка. очень всем такая фишка-превращение-онтраст понравилас)


спасибо, действительно хороший ход :flower:   его к любой сказке можно приложить. думаю так Одену Олега в маску зайчика и он начнет им рассказывать историю а я поддержу спектаклем! 

там всего три ребенка будет двойняшки и мой Олег потому что решили не праздновать. но это троица святое дело.

----------


## _Лесюня_

всем привет))) солнышко на улице. это радует)
дел и правда много. я вот все к свадьбе готовлюсь. завтра наш НСК-слет) это тоже радует)

хочу пожелать вам весны вокруг
[IMG]http://*********ru/485921m.jpg[/IMG]

удачи во всем)
[IMG]http://*********ru/486945m.jpg[/IMG]

витаминизации;-)
[IMG]http://*********ru/483873m.jpg[/IMG]

и выздоровления.. особливо  Анжелле[IMG]http://*********ru/490017m.gif[/IMG] и Медвежонку:wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/491041m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

наткнулась на тест. раньше делала.стало интересно что же с возрастом, тест какойто странный короткий не поняла почему его надо делать примерно 1 час. но самое обидное дошла до конца а там пошлите смс:frown: для жителей россии. сейчас буду искать чтоб сразу с оценкой.

http://iq-level.ru/index.php

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Ну когда первые отзывы о встрече дождемся?? Девченки!!! Страница встречи в Новосибирске уже должна дымится от наплыва гостей!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

вот такое фото будем дарить родителям.  девочки и колпачки настоящие. как и их разбитые коленки и остатки недавние после ветрянки ( на фото замазала)
 захотелось соединить с рисованным миром, поэтому цветочки и бабочки шарики заведомо мультяшные. рамочку думаю подобрать неброскую темно синюю наверно, 
меня смущает что на шириках отражения как бы окон. хотя  наверно в глаза это и не бросается, тем кто не анализирует.
[IMG]http://*********ru/490018.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> когда первые отзывы о встрече дождемся


первая встреча в 22.00 с таней и её мужем...а общая встреча не раее 7.30 - 24го.

----------


## Volodя

[IMG]http://*********ru/511527.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/500263.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Всем привет!Пришла с работы,хоть и каникулы,но на базе нашей школы - городской лагерь,так что без работы ни дня!!!
Вчера сделала гитарки из поролона,но что-то они мне не очень нравятся.Девочки,есть у кого-нибудь такие?Поделитесь опытом,как их обшивать?

----------


## Katjatja

> Всем привет!Пришла с работы,хоть и каникулы,но на базе нашей школы - городской лагерь,так что без работы ни дня!!!
> Вчера сделала гитарки из поролона,но что-то они мне не очень нравятся.Девочки,есть у кого-нибудь такие?Поделитесь опытом,как их обшивать?


Если не ошибаюсь у Иры ветерка есть. и фото  выставлены в теме фото.если кто напишет что дельное мне напиши я тоже не очень соображаю. тканью то я обошью а вот как в струны и детальки рисовать? хотя думаю я объемные сделаю.струны резинка круглая тонкая ( или нафиг? оборвут же как пить дать)

----------


## Колесо

> или нафиг? оборвут же как пить дать)


Точно,оборвут!!!
Катюш,думаю,это уже лишнее!Наверное,просто обтянуть материалом..только думаю какую-нибудь веселенькую расцветочку выбрать!

----------


## Курица

У бутузов есть маленький носик, 
Чтоб совать его там, где не просят. 
А еще у бутузов есть глазки, 
Чтоб высматривать ими проказки. 
А еще у бутузов есть ротик, 
Чтоб пихать в него все, что находят. 

А еще у бутузов есть уши, 
Чтоб родителей ими не слушать. 
А еще у бутузов есть ручки, 
Чтоб ломать ими разные штучки. 
А еще у бутузов есть пузо - 
Это главное место бутуза! 

А еще у бутузов есть спинка, 
Чтобы в лужах валяться, как свинкам. 
А еще у бутузов есть ножки, 
Чтоб от мам убегать по дорожке. 
А еще у бутузов есть ПОПА…
Вот она им весь кайф и ломает.

http://funnypicture.zoda.ru/bd/2008/...9c343bd3e3.jpg

----------


## Katjatja

Танюша завтра прочитаю своему ребенку, только вотдумаю последнюю строчку заменю как нибудь.
Прикол от моего Олежки. Идем и очень серьезно и по взрослому разговариваем о профессиях и кто что  делает, долго обсуждаем строителя,учителя,секретаря, бухгалтера, доктора.
Я: "А знаешь как называют доктора который лечит зверей?"
Олег: "Знаю"
я (про себя и в умной эйфории "Вау!") : ну и как же
Олег " Айболит" kuku

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
Танюша и Леночка доброе утро,сибирячкам. ну до скольки отболтали? фоты где?:smile:

----------


## swinging

Удачи!

----------


## Курица

Раз понравились
*СТИХИ ПРО БУТУЗОВ* -_ автор Ольга Громыко_- добавлю еще!
[IMG]http://*********ru/483917m.jpg[/IMG]
Когда ломят заботы голову, 
Начинаешь мечтать понарошку: 
Как, наверное, было б здорово, 
Если б были бутузы кошками!

Чтоб не плакали, а мурлыкали, 
И питались на завтрак Вискасом. 
За клубком чтоб часами прыгали, 
И в лоток чтобы чинно писали! 

На диване дремали сутками 
И на лапы все время падали, 
И почти не страдали зубками, 
И одежек вовсе б не надо им... 

А холодным ноябрьским утром - 
Ух, какая была б это сказка! - 
_Мама чай пила б за компьютером_ :wink:
А не шлялась по парку с коляской! 

...И так красочно представляется: 
Вот бы были бутузы кошками! 
Чтоб когда ну совсем нарываются, 
Дать под зад им ногой - и в окошко!!! :eek:

 ***
Тяжко жить на свете мелкому бутузу: 
Шлепают по попе, щекотЯт за пузо, 
Отбирают вилки, утирают сопли, 
Надевают боты, чтоб ногами топал, 
Кормят манной кашей, на горшок сажают... 
И, похоже, вовсе нас не уважают - 
Не берут на ручки (десять кил всего-то) 
Убегают рано утром на работу, 
Не дают компьютер за шнуры полапать... 
...Вот сейчас я сморщусь, и КА-А-АК БУДУ ПЛАКАТЬ!!!!!

Тяжко жить на свете молодой мамаше: 
Деть не хочет кушать вкусной манной каши, 
Будит среди ночи, разбивает чашки, 
Треплет на кусочки важные бумажки, 
Обрывает шторы, тянет в рот таблетки,
А вчера свалился на пол с табуретки! 
Целый день играет, сыт, одет, напоен, 
И при этом вечно чем-то недоволен! 
...Кто там сеет в кухне геркулеса хлопья?! 
Вот сейчас КАК РЯВКНУ, И КА-А-АК ДАМ ПО ПОПЕ!!!
***
_Белый страшок :)))
Степень раскаяния: готичное_

...а бутузы кота схватили
И за хвост по квартире таскали,
Вытирали им лужу под ванной,
Подметали полы в коридоре.
А потом открутили уши,
Шерсть пуками пустили на ветер,
Оторвали лапы по штуке,
Головой по стене колотили,
Пока шея не хрустнула громко,
А облезлое, жалкое тело
Утопили в сортире. Забился.
И кота доставал сантехник,
Щуп вонзая в разбухшую тушу.
Вот такая печальная повесть...
Хорошо, что _игрушечный_ был он.
А теперь никакого уж нету.:biggrin:
***
А бутузы сегодня нЫта,

А бутузы сегодня кАка,

Они целое утро хныкали

И весь вечер противно плакали


Не хотели сидеть на саночках,

Не желали играть с машинками,

Не дурачились с мамой в салочки,

Не листали книжки с картинками,


То ли резались зубы у гадостных,

То ли просто давление падало,

Только не было маме радости,

Только мама ругалась матами,


И рыдала в плечо папуле,

как с бутузами мама устала...

А потом бутузы уснули,

И так жалко их бедных, стало...

----------


## Katjatja

> ...а бутузы кота схватили
> И за хвост по квартире таскали,
> Вытирали им лужу под ванной,
> Подметали полы в коридоре.
> А потом открутили уши,
> Шерсть пуками пустили на ветер,
> Оторвали лапы по штуке,
> Головой по стене колотили,
> Пока шея не хрустнула громко,
> ...


:eek::eek::eek:




> То ли резались зубы у гадостных,
> 
> То ли просто давление падало,
> 
> Только не было маме радости,
> 
> Только мама ругалась матами,
> 
> ...


:eek:  так неожиданно КАААААк возникнет словечко и опа стихи для взрослых.

а в целом классно. так свеженько и с юмором.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Удачи!


Саша  кадр с собачками  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Колесо

> Раз понравились


Танюша,понравилось, и не раз!!!Всегда удивляюсь,где ты берешь такие стихи,высказывания меткие,юморные истори

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

ПРУУУВЕТ!!!!!!!!! Вчера была на встрече... :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: kukukukukuku

----------


## Колесо

> ПРУУУВЕТ!!!!!!!!! Вчера была на встрече...
> __________________


Так,*Ксана,*я за тобой по темам гоняюсь,рассказывай скорее,как,где,когда,с кем???И все подробненько!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Так,Ксана,я за тобой по темам гоняюсь,рассказывай скорее,как,где,когда,с кем???И все подробненько!!!


Всё супер!!! :Ok: 
Со всеми познакомилась...:rolleyes: Витка, Очарованье, Толяныч, Игорд, Карен, Моро, Вадимыч...и т.д..супер! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Играла там, Господи, на кларнете!!! :Vah:  :Oj: 
Отчёт в теме  "Порвали Парус"
Фотки выложу потом, отхожу... :Pivo: kuku

----------


## Анжелла

> Со всеми познакомилась... Витка, Толяныч, Игорд, Карен, Моро, Вадимыч...и т.д..супер!


ОООООООООО, ты общалась с самаим ТОлянычем! Можно я теперь буду называть тебя на ВЫ!  :Oj:

----------


## Колесо

> Фотки выложу потом, отхожу...


А у меня лекарство :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: !Уже легче?Поправляйся и рассказывай,ждем!!!Я сегодня как всегда в зал и бассейн!Буду поздно!

----------


## Анжелла

Что-то у меня сегодня крыша едет! Это от нехватки свежего воздуха, а вообще хожу по форуму и всем улыбаюсь! Всем добрый вечер! :flower:  
Жизнь прекрасна! Я выздоровела ...почти.
И очень рада, что наши опять на встречах. Классно, что они создаются. :Ok:

----------


## Колесо

> Можно я теперь буду называть тебя на ВЫ!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

Я вот сейчас сижу и думаю, ну когда же наступит июнь и у меня люди соберуться... Скорее бы. Девчонки уже удочки готовят!:rolleyes:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> ОООООООООО, ты общалась с самаим ТОлянычем! Можно я теперь буду называть тебя на ВЫ!


Да ну на фиг...:biggrin:
Мой ровесник оказывается...:biggrin: Простой как 3 копейки...Ничего особенного в пении... :Aga: :smile:
Вот Паниковский...:rolleyes:

----------


## Katjatja

ткните носом а где тема отчет "Порвали парус"?
Ксюша а ты что не доехала до Москвы?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> ткните носом а где тема отчет "Порвали парус"?
> Ксюша а ты что не доехала до Москвы?
> __________________


"Жизнь форума" раздел. Там мало фоток пока. Я в Москве...:smile:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Привет всем))) позитива вам товарищи)
я только что овернулась с него. Только что из ресторана ,гуляли по полной ,всем сотавом;-)


одно скажу  - Встречатсья надо! Обязательно и НЕОБХОДИМО!!!
ТАКОГО позитива вы точно нигде не встретите....

также, Хочу поздравить Вас с Днем работника Культуры!!!
Я вас очень люблю))) Очень обожаю))) и Очень рада ,что именно этот праздник теперь в мой День варення)))

Позитивьте товарищи)
и Будьте счастливы)
[IMG]http://*********ru/461406m.jpg[/IMG]

море улыбок вам и цветов))))))))))))

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Я в Москве...


Привет форум. Надеюсь не потеряли, не забыли?
Ксана, а ты что в Молскве. Я как-то вылетила из жизни позитива. Перечитывала всё, но видимо пропустила, или запамятовала. Почему в Москве? Что делаешь?
Дефчонки, как жизнь то вообще у вас? Очень сильно скучаю. Только нет совсем времени. набегами, да и то не часто, как раньше. 
Пишу сценарний, шью костюмы, лечу детей, встречаюсь с клиентами, а главное апознакомилась с артистами нашего города. Договорились о встречах. Хочу сделать рекламный ролик. Вообщем жиСТЬ кипит.
Но без вас, просто умираю, как скучно. Вы все, как глоток живительной влаги. Спасибо вам, мои славные и отдельно Леночке за темку.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Привет всем))) позитива вам товарищи)
> я только что овернулась с него. Только что из ресторана ,гуляли по полной ,всем сотавом;-)


Олеся, вы встретились все? Расскажи подробнее. Как Дональд, Леночка, Наташа, кто там ещё с вами?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Почему в Москве? Что делаешь?


Привет, Ксюша! Не пропадай надолго! А в Москве я, потому что это мой второй дом!
Часто бываю... А в этот раз приезжала на встречу форумчан... :Ok:  :Ok: :rolleyes:

----------


## Анжелла

А что у нас сегодня на форуме одни Зои Космодемьянские? Всех надо пытать. Лесенок Давай вызывай на скайп всех кто там сидит и рассказывай, раз не хочешь писать...

----------


## julia2222

Всем добрый вечер! :Aga: 
Несколько дней не была на форуме, а здесь так много приятных новостей! :Ok: 
Молодцы! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Лесенок Давай вызывай на скайп всех кто там сидит и рассказывай, раз не хочешь писать...


У Лесенка 25 Днюха- это я как сестра-близнец говорю- пАтАмУшТа знаю!!!А у них в Новосибе уже завтра. И ее муж в ванной поздравляет! Она не выйдет! Пошли в поздравлялку- ей напишем что-нить...:wink:

----------


## Анжелла

ХОТИМ ЗРЕЛИЩ И РАССКАЗОВ!!!!!!!!!!

МОлчат все!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> И ее муж в ванной поздравляет!


Вот я и говорю, что почему одним все радости, а нам Фигвам! На говна ни ложки!:biggrin:

----------


## Саня Кэп

> а нам Фигвам! На говна ни ложки!


Хорошо  и метко сказано могучим русским языком.... :Ok: 
Раз нет информации давайте её ПРИДУМАЕМ?!....Ну например....Вчера в Новосибирске чуть не была задержана группа ведущих.Ведущие вели себя вызывающе,смело нарушая общественный порядок.Ведётся следствие...

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> И ее муж в ванной поздравляет! Она не выйдет! Пошли в поздравлялку- ей напишем что-нить...


Пока муж спинку и не только мылит, пользуясь случаем поздравляю Олеську здесь!!! Будь здорова, рости большая, нас не забывай на сайте, много любви тебе от мужа и сэкоса тожаааа!!! Народ теперь все в поздравлялку, Олеську ХАБИБЕЗДИТЬ, у нее уже ДР наступил!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Хорошо и метко сказано могучим русским языком....


Ну а что Саша! Сижу сегодня целый день у монитора. В глазах уже все плывет! 
Харьков молчит! Ксана, уехала куда то в тихуху, так только несколько раз обмолвилась, что в Москве очень холодно, а сегодня заявила, что видела САмих ТОляныча и Очарование,но раньше 26 мы ничего не узнаем...и когда вернулась Лесенок, я думаю О Боже , ты услышал мои молитвы...наступает ее день рождение и ее ждет романтик.  Вот и говорю... Я единственное чем себя успокаиваю, что когда вернется Светик из Харькова, то она мне точно позвонит и все расскажет.
СВЕТИК, я тебя жду!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Народ теперь все в поздравлялку, Олеську ХАБИБЕЗДИТЬ, у нее уже ДР наступил!!!


А сестру близнеца через 2 часа начнем!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
А Татьяну мы будем поздравлять через 2 часа и два дня! Что вы меня заморачиваете...:mad: Сестры близнецы...

----------


## Katjatja

> А сестру близнеца через 2 часа начнем!:biggrin:
> 
> *Добавлено через 11 минут*
> А Татьяну мы будем поздравлять через 2 часа и два дня! Что вы меня заморачиваете...:mad: Сестры близнецы...


  вот такой неожиданный фортель иногда выкидывает природа с близнецами.

фу...  у нас еще 9 вечера. сил на   сегодняшнее хепибезданье нашкрябать не могу, лучше на свежую голову,
оказывается бывает радостная зависть :Oj:  я так радуюсь за наших всех встречающихся, и завидую с той же силой:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> я так радуюсь за наших всех встречающихся, и завидую с той же силой
> __________________


Ты не одна.
Там Татьяна пришла и отчет обещала. :biggrin:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Мдааааа...а Харьков то молчиттт!! :Aga: Новосиб уже в БОЛЬШОМ отрыве....

----------


## Курица

> оказывается бывает радостная зависть я так радуюсь за наших всех встречающихся, и завидую с той же силой


 :Ok: Ага! :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

Всем,всем спокойной ночи и приятных снов!!!Сегодня оооочень много позитивных событий:встречи наших форумчан,столько положительных эмоций, даже здесь, по эту сторону экрана,а что уж говорить про тех, кто там...зашкаливает!!!
Мысленно с вами,родные мои!До завтра,ждем от вас вестей, с нетерпением ждем!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Лесюня тебя сегодня по многим темкам поздравляют. но я хочу тебя поздравить ТУТ. ДОМА. В ПОЗИТИВЧИКЕ. этот нежный цветочек незабудка для тебя. Весны в душе! С днем рождения! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/470634.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## julia2222

*Лесюньчик!* :flower: 

Желаю чудесного настроения!!! :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Олесенька, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям тут, но главное поздравление там....В ПОЗДРАВЛЯЛКЕ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Сегодня оооочень много позитивных событий:встречи наших форумчан,столько положительных эмоций, даже здесь, по эту сторону экрана,а что уж говорить про тех, кто там...зашкаливает!!!


Да!!! Все замерли, снова в ожидании новой порции фото, снова накал страстей и эмоций!!

----------


## Колесо

> Да!!! Все замерли, снова в ожидании новой порции фото, снова накал страстей и эмоций!!


Так и хочется сказать"ДО выставления фоток осталось........часов!"Вот только бы знать сколько?Ждеееемсссссссссс

----------


## Katjatja

начинаем отсчет.

ДЕСЯТЬ...

----------


## Volodя

У нас такой снег!

Фотография должна обновляться через 10 секунд, наш город-Рыбница

----------


## Katjatja

какая фотография Вова?:eek:

  мы только что вернулись с театра кошек Куклачева. фото получились почти все размытые, сидели далеко на балконе и рядом мое мяучело прыгало:smile:  я в таком восторге,  так понравилось что от радости расплакалась. старею наверное:smile:

 ролики сделала.  если удастся на майл ру закачать покажу, и я вообще этим не страдаю, но даже взяли автограф на память на билетике. :Oj: 
и там спектакль был со СВАДЬБОЙ:biggrin: и даже с кричалкамиkuku

----------


## Katjatja

новоиспеченный позитивщик. за качество простите, но атмосфера то какая!

[IMG]http://*********ru/462460.jpg[/IMG]

эти коты отсидели на подставке ЧАС. они живые. умывались

[IMG]http://*********ru/519807.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/522879.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/521855.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/508543.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Привет!!! Где народ-то??? Я дома...
Москва встретила холодной погодой, но в метро тепло...Хоть стоимость билетов не поезд отбить...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/589193.jpg[/IMG]

Некоторые фотки со встречи выложила в "Порвали Парус"...

----------


## Колесо

> Некоторые фотки со встречи выложила в "Порвали Парус"...


*Ксана*,пошли меня....:biggrin:Никак не найду,где это "Порвали парус"?

----------


## Katjatja

> *Ксана*,пошли меня....:biggrin:Никак не найду,где это "Порвали парус"?


http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=124355 :smile:

----------


## Медведик

Привет всем! Встреча удалась..проводили всех..сейчас отоспимся и сможем написать поподробнее...впрочем фото расскажут о встрече лучше)

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Katjatja*,
 Уже послала...:biggrin:

Да...Встреча супер! :Ok:  Молодец Женька, организовал всё по высшему разряду!
Да и наши ведущие у Лены, похоже не скучали. ЗдОрово!

----------


## Анжелла

Девочки! Не забываем, что сегодня начался великий день!...:biggrin:

----------


## julia2222

*Внимание! Внимание!*
 *МСК-интернет компания*
*совместно с "Позитив-NOVA"*
*Начинает телепроект*
*"Поздравляем с Днём рождения Татьяну Куренкову!!!*" :flower: 
*На связи планета вся: города и веси
Поздравлять мы начинаем - всем форумом вместе:*

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Мартовский Кировоград
Поздравлять Татьяну рад :Aga: !
Пусть Танюша Курица
Только от счастья жмурится:biggrin:!

Пускай рифмы прилетают,
Радостью глаза сияют,
Всё пусть получается!
И мечты сбываются :Ok: !

*Танечка!!!* 
*С Днём рождения!!!* 
*Здоровья, любви и позитива!!!*

Прямое включение!!!
Виртуальный интернет мост парит над облаками!
Поздравлять продолжаем! Оставайтесь с нами:biggrin:!!!

----------


## Колесо

Внимание! Внимание! Пенза говорит:
Этот именинник, ооооочень знаменит!
Знают *Таню – Курочк*у, почти по все стране,
Ой, даже в зарубежье поздравляют все!!!!
Тезка моя, Танечка, будь всегда такой:
Веселой, искрометной, *«форума душой*»! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Виртуальный интернет мост парит над облаками!


ДЕ-ВОЧ-КИ!!!!!:redface: Я уже плачу...

----------


## julia2222

А сейчас на связи Киев :Ok: 
И салюты здесь гремят! :Oj: 
В честь Татьяны :flower:  фейерверки
В небо сотнями летят! :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Волгоград на связи, люди.
Таню поздравлять мы будем.
Курочка, писать стихи я не умею,
Но это славная затея,
Поздравить Танечку в стихах,
Ох, трудно как, но всё же.....Ах,
Танюша, милая, родная,
В твоё день рождения желаю,
Конечно счастья и ДОБРА,
Пью стоя за тебя. УРА....
Ура, Татьяне Куренковой,
Любимой будь, и будь здоровой,
Тебя поздравить каждый РАД,
Но всё же Первый (или второй) ВОЛГОГРАД!!!!!!!!
*Курочка, славная наша! С днём рождения.*

Кстати, Татьяна, второй раз сочиняю стихи. Не обессудь. Ну не умею. Зато от чистого сердца и души.



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Но всё же Первый (или второй) ВОЛГОГРАД!!!!!!!!


Таня, пока рожала стихи, оказалась даже и не второй. Увы, немного не  всклад получиось.

----------


## Колесо

> ДЕ-ВОЧ-КИ!!!!! Я уже плачу...


*Таня,Танечка,не плач!!!*
Прилетел весенний грач!
Он принес  нам и весну, 
И Таню-именинницу!!

----------


## Анжелла

> ДЕ-ВОЧ-КИ!!!!! Я уже плачу...


НЕ плачь! Челны с тобой! :flower:  Мы тебя любим. :Oj:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> Таня, пока рожала стихи, оказалась даже и не второй


Мы, гуманитарии, позитивинки не считаем:biggrin:, 
Зато от души вместе все ПОЗ-ДРА-ВЛЯЕМ!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> НЕ плачь! Челны с тобой! Мы тебя любим.
> __________________


Анжела, где стихи? Хоть белый в студию. Договорились же нашу поэтэссу стихами пРОздравлять. Ваяй!!!!!

----------


## Кудряшкина

Всем привет! От меня тоже поздравления Татьяне! :flower: . Признаюсь честно, я прям какие-то дочерние чувства к вам испытываю. Не зря вас мамой курицей называют:smile:
А у меня радость - хочу с вами поделиться(все мне совсем родные стали, хоть и не могу часто сюда заходить) мы с мужем купили синтезатор, очень давно этого хотели, теперь играемся помаленьку:smile:

----------


## Колесо

А теперь хором споем:

*Ах,Таня,Таня, Танечка,*
С ней случай был такой:
Стала наша Танечка ведущей-тамадой!
И знают нашу Танечку, во многих городах
И поздравляют Танечку и  прозой и в стихах!!!

----------


## Кудряшкина

> Анжела, где стихи? Хоть белый в студию. Договорились же нашу поэтэссу стихами пРОздравлять. Ваяй!!!!!


Ой, а прозой никак нельзя

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжела, где стихи?


НЕт! Я не смогу. И Татьяна меня простит. я надеюсь...

----------


## Колесо

> Ой, а прозой никак нельзя


Главное от души...А у всех душа по-разному говорит...У кого прозой,у кого стихами...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

В городе с экзотическим названием, 
Йошкар-Ола,
Звучат перезвоном колокола...
Слышите, колокол большой,
Желает Танюшке быть молодой душой.

А маленьких колокольчиков перезвон-
Чтобы рядом был любимый, ОН!!!

----------


## Кудряшкина

Таня, Танечка, Танюша
Любит про себя послушать.
Мы расскажем нашей Тане,
В честь кого ее назвали:
В честь сабинского царя
Называют все тебя!
Станешь ты у нас царицей -
Будем мы тобой гордиться!


Стихи конечно не мои :Oj: , но зато от души!

Небольшая поправочка - 
Стала ты у нас царицей -
Мы уже тобой гордимся! :-)

----------


## Колесо

> НЕт! Я не смогу. И Татьяна меня простит. я надеюсь...


Я подружке помогу:(Но простите,я пою!)

Из-за острова,на стрежень,
На простор речной волны,
Выплывают поздравленья 
От Анжеллы из *Челны*!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Стихи конечно не мои, но зато от души!


НУ слава тебе яйца..., а то я уж подумала, что придется идти за пером в курятник и писать стих. Раз народ так быстро учится...:biggrin:



> Я подружке помогу:(Но простите,я пою!)


Спасибо, Татьяна!  :flower:  Должна буду!kuku

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Ах, *Таня, Таня, Танечка,*
Сегодня родилась.
И я за нашу Курочку немного....напилась.
И этот тост за Танечку ведь выпить каждый рад? А?
Россия, Украина и, конечно ВОЛГОГРАД!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
За вами не успеешь. Только Колёсику второй куплет написала для Татьяны, а тут уже 2 страницы читать надо. Ух, ну вы блин и даёте.....

----------


## Колесо

Следующий куплет,поем:

Ах,Таня,Таня, Танечка,-
Широкая душа,
Ну до чего же курочка наша хороша!!!
И пусть она не плачет: "Ну где 17 лет?"
Моложе нашей Танечки на форуме и нет!!!

Танюша,оставайся всегда молодой!Так держать :Ok:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> НУ слава тебе яйца...,


Вот видишь,Татьяна, твоих деток из Челнов уже прославляют.
*так выпьем за здоровье детей нашей Курочки!!!!*

----------


## julia2222

Виртуальным маршрутом Киев – Печоры :Aga: 
Летит моё поздравление сново! :flower: 
Конечно же выпьем за ТАНЮ до дна :br: 
И громко кричим мы Татьяне: *УРА!!!*  :Ok:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Ах, *Таня, Таня, Танечка,*
К нам чаще заходи.
Желаем тебе, Танечка, 
Огромнейшей ЛЮБВИ.
И пусть сегодня ночью мы напьёмся в лабуды,
За день рожденье Курочки *все выпьют ТАМАДЫ!!!!!!*



*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Колесо

Ах, Таня, Таня, Танечка,
Скорее наливай,
Пусть пенится шампанское, 
пусть льется через край!!!
Давайте дружно будем бокалы поднимать!
Танюшу не устанем сегодня поздравлять!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

У меня такое подозрение, Колёсико, что всех уже напоили мы и тусуемся тут одни. Айда тоже хряпнем по соточке за именинницу и на боковую?

----------


## Колесо

> У меня такое подозрение, Колёсико, что всех уже напоиди и тусуемся тут одни. Айда тоже хряпнем по соточке за именинницу и на боковую?


С удовольствие,собутыльник ты мой!!!По рюмочке и спать!!!Я тут раздухарилась,а завтра на работу!!!Педсовет затянется часов на несколько....А каникулы-то пролетают быстро-быстро!!!
Всем, всем,спокойной ночи! Или....беспокойной.... :Oj: (в хорошем смысле...):biggrin:

----------


## julia2222

> что всех уже напоили мы и тусуемся тут одни


И я пока тут :Aga:  и с удовольствием продолжаю пить за нашу Танюшу!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Сообразим на троих?!!!


А почему бы и нет,только нужно помнить, что мы ж в прямом эфире, девочки! :Aga: 
Давайте, наверное, дождёмся наших ранних пташек, и завтра (вернее сегодня) вместе с ними :br:  за нашу Таню!

----------


## Анжелла

> Айда тоже хряпнем по соточке за именинницу и на боковую?


Опять без меня девочки собрались выпить?...А я зря салатики готовила:wink:

----------


## julia2222

> А я зря салатики готовила


Салатики - класс! :Ok:  Но так как именинница уже спит :Aga: , то утром повтори, пожалуйста:smile:

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро всем позитивщкам!!! Выспаться опять не удалось, так как в 6 утра ребёнок увидел маму и набросился с обнимашками-целовашками. 

Сегодня начинаются рабочие будни. А в душе фейерверк (и громко, и красиво, и эффектно, и море дыма, и эйфория от происходящего, и пустота и затишье после произошедшего) - вобщем сумбур и непонятки. Но абсолютно точно я очень рада всему что произошло, рада знакомству с КАЖДЫМ участником встречи. Каждого я приняла душой (впрочем и телом тоже, так как наши тела сосуществовали в очень тесном контакте).
Спасибо вам за эти дни! :Ok:  :Aga: :rolleyes:


Танюшу Курочку ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!! УРРРААААААААААААААААААААААААА

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Иллюзия движения

[IMG]http://*********ru/532894.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 А что там должно двигаться ? У меня не движется картинка....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Пульсация

[IMG]http://*********ru/530846.jpg[/IMG]



волны


[IMG]http://*********ru/531870.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А что там должно двигаться ?


возникает ощущение. что круги медленно вращаются

----------


## Volodя

> возникает ощущение. что круги медленно вращаются



НЕ крутится, не пульсирует, не волнуется... возможно я сильно бодр....:biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

ДОброе утро!!Всем хорошего настроения,везения,весеннего задора!!!Убегаю на педсовет!Всех люблю!Голова, после вчерашнего, свежая!Новорожденную еще раз с днем рождения!У меня в семье всех так поздравляем,кричим хором:* "Именинник,не стесняйся, с днем рожденья,улыбайся!"*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> НЕ крутится, не пульсирует,


:biggrin: ничем помочь не могу. А у меня с твоего муз. ресурса ничего не скачивается :tongue: Или там регистрация нужна?

----------


## Курица

> Новорожденную еще раз с днем рождения!У меня в семье всех так поздравляем,кричим хором: "Именинник,не стесняйся, с днем рожденья,улыбайся!"


Года бегут, струятся, как вода сквозь пальцы,
И как не хочется стареть, о Боже, сжалься!
Конечно, мудрость с возрастом приходит,
Она приходит, а года уходят...

И почему-то, ценишь то, что было,
Когда оно ушло, и в прошлое уплыло.
И, кажется, что было всё иначе,
Другое небо, вроде солнце ярче,
И звёзды как-то радостней мигают,
Нет, всё воспоминанья украшают!

Цените каждый день, какой б он не был,
Пусть горько иногда, и плачет небо,
Но жизнь - она ведь вся в полоску,
За холодом приходит разморозка,
И вновь тепло в душе и в небе птицы,
За поражением победа возвратится.
Любите каждый день, его не торопите...
(стихи из Инета...Но так созвучны сегодняшней минуте...)

----------


## Volodя

> Года бегут...


:biggrin:Чё это Вы про года вспомнили в свои 25 ?:wink:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> ничем помочь не могу. А у меня с твоего муз. ресурса ничего не скачивается  Или там регистрация нужна?


НЕ скачивается ? Не может быть! Возможно это из-за программы, которой вы скачиваете, у меня тоже вначале не скачивало..

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> (впрочем и телом тоже, так как наши тела сосуществовали в очень тесном контакте).


Ну, что ж Леночка. А с этого места просим подробнее. Ух, как интересно.....
[IMG]http://s17.******info/36db23ed6dae7cd49b1884e009cdd3ec.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s17.******info/cfc016c0b0e4101107a59977c43f8cb6.gif[/IMG]
Всем доброго утра и удачного дня... :Ok: [IMG]http://s17.******info/454ddfda11f1a11d665433afea0191da.gif[/IMG]

Пусть всех вас хранит Ангел. Мира и Добра вашим семьям!!![IMG]http://s17.******info/5b69a49eafd368973aa0a7d596b7c486.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

А разве могло быть иначе?Без контактов,да с таким количеством Муля?!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Я продолжу поздравленья,
Для Танюши в день рожденья!*

*Зовётся Танечкой….
Из множества имён
Господь для героини выбрал это
В России с незапамятных времён
Татьяна в прозе и в стихах воспета!
Не просто имя – талисман любви,
Достоинства, надёжности, старанья,
Покоя, добродушья, красоты,
Терпенья, трудолюбья, обаянья!

В Татьяне нашей эти все черты,
Как в зеркале хрустальном отразились.
В глазах её не гаснет свет мечты,
Хоть годы не всегда дарили милость.

Не свойственны ей промах и изъян,
Отличный педагог она без спора
И пусть теперь ты школьный ветеран (пенсионэр)
Но многим молодым дать можешь фору.

Учитель, друг и женщина , и мать
В любой она прекрасна ипостаси
Слова сейчас мне трудно подыскать,
Достоинства ее не приукрасить )))

Желаю все невзгоды превозмочь,
Всегда стремиться к солнечному свету,
На месте в ступе воду не толочь
И помнить :песенка еще не спета )))

Здоровой быть, веселой и счастливой,
Бурлила чтоб, не остывала кровь,
Ты всеми нами искренне любима
Хочу с тобой встречаться вновь и вновь!!!*

*Милая моя, Танюша, искренне поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!
 Влюблена в тебя с первого взгляда!  Только счастья и любви! Только радости и улыбок!!!  И хорошего настроения на весь день!!! Тебе желаю от души!!!!*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Педсовет затянется часов на несколько....


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 



> А в душе фейерверк (и громко, и красиво, и эффектно, и море дыма, и эйфория от происходящего, и пустота и затишье после произошедшего) - вобщем сумбур и непонятки. Но абсолютно точно я очень рада всему что произошло, рада знакомству с КАЖДЫМ участником встречи. Каждого я приняла душой.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  и у меня так...
Поэтому только что добралась до поздравления нашей Курочке...Очень тороплюсь... :Oj:  :flower: 

Пишу из Лермонтовских мест,
Пишу стихи в один присест!
Я так спешу тебя поздравить!
И мыслей ход своих направить
На ту, что так добра, нежна!
Ты нам как солнышко нужна!
Прими, Татьяна, поздравленье!
Желаю счастья, вдохновенья!
И пусть горит ещё сильней
Костёр поэзии твоей!
[IMG]http://*********ru/544146.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Танечка!!! пусть сегодня  посты позитива пишутся в твою честь и дарят позитив всем, кто сюда заглянет и порадуются за тебя !*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> всем, кто сюда заглянет


Заглядывайте скорей!!! :rolleyes: Где народ??? :Tu:

----------


## Volodя

сегодня через парк прходил, а там! (такую картину наблюдал впервый раз) 3 папаши друга с колсяками гуляли! ... и опять расстроился, что небыло фотика :frown::mad:

----------


## Колесо

> сегодня через парк прходил, а там! (такую картину наблюдал впервый раз) 3 папаши друга с колсяками гуляли! ... и опять расстроился, что небыло фотика


Володька,а может расстроился,что нет коляски???:wink:Все впереди,весна - время любви!:wink:

----------


## Анжелла

> Все впереди,весна - время любви!


РЖУНЕМОГУ.

----------


## Volodя

> Володька,а может расстроился,что нет коляски???Все впереди,весна - время любви!


Коляска может появиться в любой момент, с интервалом времени в 9 месяцев...:biggrin: но её (и коляску тоже) нужно заводить с умом..!:wink:

----------


## Колесо

> но её (и коляску тоже) нужно заводить с умом..!


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## KainskCherry

Ой,не могу...Коляску учатся водить сразу,этот ген заложен в мужчинах сразу,главное правильную носительницу груза выбрать,на 9 месяцев, а там как по маслу пойдет!!!Тряска происходит только от недосыпа...

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Сообщение от Volodя 
> но её (и коляску тоже) нужно заводить с умом..!
> 
> 
> __________________


А разговор-то дельный пошёл!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> но её (и коляску тоже) нужно заводить с умом..!


Ну вот достойный ответ! Респект и уважуха. :Ok:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Не в коляске дело,а в её СОДЕРЖИМОМ!!!!Это я вам как водитель 2 колясок говорю:wink:

----------


## Volodя

> Не в коляске дело,а в её СОДЕРЖИМОМ!!!!Это я вам как водитель 2 колясок говорю


кому принадлежит содержимое одной из колясок ?:eek::biggrin::wink: :Aga:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Одна коляска на двоих....Мои дочери-Ульяна и Лиза
[IMG]http://*********ru/543137m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

*Саня Кэп*,
 одной доце пора машину покупать... а вы её в коляске всё возите!:biggrin:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Дык мы и продали!!!!!Это последние мгновения коляскины перед продажей... :Aga:

----------


## Volodя

> Дык мы и продали!!!!!Это последние мгновения коляскины перед продажей...


А машину купили ?:biggrin:

----------


## Саня Кэп

вроде нет:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> вроде нет


Саша, а что такой ответ? Вы обмывали продажу коляски? Или покупки машины, что ты не помнишь...:biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

вот и я припыхтела.  добрый вечер.

вчера не очень получилось выйти на связь. а ведь такое проморгнула.

Танюша-Курочка от всей души поздравляю тебя из нашей дождливой Прибалтики. что хочу пожелать человек мой дорогой, :smile:
пиши нам тут почаще, твоя душевность пробивает любые виртуальные стены и мониторы.
 я тебя действительно  абажаю.  Всех всех благ, здоровья и много много хороших людей вокруг!  целую. :flower:

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Саша, а что такой ответ?


За продажу коляски выручили 2000:wink:уб....а вот куда потратили НЕ ПОМНЮ!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> За продажу коляски выручили 2000уб....а вот куда потратили НЕ ПОМНЮ!!!!


Мда!:wink: Только на велосипед и хватит...:rolleyes:

----------


## Медведик

Всем доброе утро)))))) 

На МСК произошла встряска необычайной силы...и человеческие сердца потянулись друг к другу. [img]http://s16.******info/29b118b1e2fcfd9fa508a10a1af3aa6a.gif[/img]

Встречи...встречи..встречи....
Радость...радость...радось...
ЛЮБОВЬ И ВЗАИМОПОНИМАНИЕ)))))

----------


## Сильва

Вот и всем привет в этой теме, давненько не виделись.

----------


## Курица

Доброе утро, позитивные ВЫ мои!!!Спасибо вам огромное за такие милые и продуманные поздравления, за позитивную акцию "Мост от города к городу"!

 Ну, ночь переспала я не одна:biggrin:, а с новым моим:biggrin:возрастом:rolleyes:
А вы что подумали? :Vah: 
Это :Oj: - в планах на весну. Место- вакантно, любые кандидатуры будут рассматриваться коллегиально в теме Позитив. Ответственной за принятие заявок и  портфолио прошу быть Анжеллу(она мои требования к соискателю руки , Души и Сердца чуйствует). К сему- ваша Таня.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Доброе утро всем!!!!!! Сегодня очень грустно. Проснулась, а сил, энергии нет. И вдруг читаю, что мне в одноклассниках прислала подруга стих. Сразу на душе тепло стало. Хочу им с вами поделиться. Если взгруснулось, гоните прочь её - печаль.....
*Хочу Тебе счастья… очень…такого, что не передать.
……Что звездочкой светит ночью, что просто поможет мечтать.

Хочу Тебе счастья… веришь?.. безбрежного, как небеса.
……В открытые окна и двери ворвется… Искрится в глазах.

Хочу Тебе счастья… слышишь… длиною в целую жизнь.
……Во сне… босиком… по крышам… Забавно?… смешно?… прости…

Хочу Тебе счастья… знаешь…Уюта… и дом, где светло…
……Где ждут и с улыбкой встречают, где душу согреют теплом…

Хочу Тебе счастья… нежнее…чем перышком плавно вести.
……Того, что Тебе важнее… рассвет что подарит в пути…

Хочу Тебе счастья… душою…Чтоб клеточкой каждой Жить…
……И не омрачить суетою… возвышенность чувств сохранить…

Хочу Тебе счастья… больше… чем кто-то когда-то хотел…
……Рассветным лучом на окошке, к мечте чтоб коснуться успел.**
*

----------


## Katjatja

Cильвочка спасибище за котов,мы под столом всей семьей.kuku кадр суперский, вернее 2 кадра, с усами и хвостом.

----------


## KainskCherry

Доброе утро,позитивны мои!!!Вот сижу вся на измене в 3 свадьба а за нами еще не приехали,добираться черти-куда,это выезд,о чем только люди думают!!!О хорошем-все звонят и спрашивают как сьездила,короче народу столько,что мой музыкант завтра решил спонсировать шашлыки..ням-ням.А на улице весна,все поет и просит любви,даже мои кот Черныш принялся опять носиловать мягкую игрушку,медведя на этот раз,Медведик извени,за родственника,но гормоны берут свое... :Aga:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> даже мои кот Черныш принялся опять носиловать мягкую игрушку,медведя на этот раз,Медведик извени,за родственника,но гормоны берут свое...


Вот-вот!!! И моя кошка Гринч тоже обожает насиловать медведя, притом любимую игрушку дочери!!! Вот крику-то бывает!
Киска делает это очень забавно, надо будет сфотографировать как нибудь...

----------


## Медведик

> мягкую игрушку,медведя





> обожает насиловать медведя


блин и до чего все до нас охочие...вот и Наттина Тися всё меня пыталась соблазнитьkuku

----------


## Колесо

> блин и до чего все до нас охочие...вот и Наттина Тися всё меня пыталась соблазнить


*Медвежонок*,а помнишь мою первую аватарку?Я тоже к тебе приставала....Улыбаясь во все 32 зуба!

*Добавлено через 2 часа 23 минуты*
ДЕвочки,хочу поделиться с вами новостью.Помните,я писАла,про заказ,который у меня отбила "конкурентка",(на 28.03.09)причем я по своей наивности,сама послала заказчиков к музыканту,с которым раньше работала,а уж он и постарался,уговорил на свою ведущую,которая обучалась у меня на трех свадьбах,сидела и "стенографировала!Но то были свадьбы,а юбилея у меня она ни одного не посетила....
 И вот сейчас,мне позвонили с этого мероприятия и сказали все ну оооооочень плохо,гости возмущены,скучно,одни танцы...
Девочки,знаю,не хорошо радоваться,да и настраивала я себя так,что все что Бог ни делает,все к лучшему...Ну не могу ничего с собой поделать....радуюсь:biggrin:,хоть и ругаю себя за это...
Дело в том,что я отказала на этот день другим,да и задатка не взяла...И с этой "ведущей" уже были случаи,проводила свадьбу(одну-единственную)от А до Я по моему сценарию(не зря училась!),причем сделано было все по-тихому,исподтишка...а если бы подошла,попросила поделиться наработками...я думаю,смогла бы ей помочь,а так...
Думаю,я сама оправдываю свою радость от её провала,оправдываюсь перед собой и ....перед вами.Ну ничего не могу поделать,мне хоооооо-рооооооооо-шооооооо!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Ответственной за принятие заявок и портфолио прошу быть Анжеллу


Ура!!! Согласная я..., только дорогая с моими требованиями к мужчинам, как бы тебе без него  не остаться. Я ведь буду, у этого лапка кривая,а у этого перо не там торчит...:biggrin: Ну ладно! Надо так надо, я одену розовые очки, надеюсь Марина мне даст. :flower:  :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Думаю,я сама оправдываю свою радость от её провала,оправдываюсь перед собой и ....перед вами.Ну ничего не могу поделать,мне хоооооо-рооооооооо-шооооооо!!!!


Татьяна! Я тебя понимаю и радуюсь за тебя! :flower:  Девочки не переживайте, даже если они у нас берут слова, они все-равно не смогут взять наши нотки и очарование голоса, улыбку, блеск глаз. Татьяна, можно скопировать твои слова, но никто не скопирует твое состояние души.  :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

> Татьяна! Я тебя понимаю и радуюсь за тебя! Девочки не переживайте, даже если они у нас берут слова, они все-равно не смогут взять наши нотки и очарование голоса, улыбку, блеск глаз. Татьяна, можно скопировать твои слова, но никто не скопирует твое состояние души.


*Анжелла*,спасибо!А я уже пожалела,что написала...Как-то за себя стыдно,что радуюсь её провалу...А вообще-то, я человек очень отходчивый,когда мне рассказали про свадьбу-клон,я расстроилась,даже поплакала в подушку,а спустя наделю встретила эту ведущую в магазине.Она обратилась ко мне с вопросом и....не поверите.....я забыла о её поступок и заговорила с ней как обычно,а моя подружка говорит с ней сквозь зубы...Когда мы отошли,она(подруга) мне говорит:Ну,ты совсем,она же тебя кинула,а ты забыла!!!А я,действительно,забыла!!!Но потом,вошла в образ обиженной и прошла мимо,без "до свиданья"!:biggrin:Просто это первый урок,я же только год занимаюсь этим делом,я не волшебник,я только учусь,правда не на чужих ошибках,а на своих!

----------


## Курица

> А вообще-то, я человек очень отходчивый,когда мне рассказали про свадьбу-клон,я расстроилась,даже поплакала в подушку,а спустя наделю встретила эту ведущую в магазине.Она обратилась ко мне с вопросом и....не поверите.....я забыла о её поступок и заговорила с ней как обычно,а моя подружка говорит с ней сквозь зубы...Когда мы отошли,она(подруга) мне говорит:Ну,ты совсем,она же тебя кинула,а ты забыла!!!А я,действительно,забыла!!!Но потом,вошла в образ обиженной и прошла мимо,без "до свиданья"!


Помнишь рекламу, Тань? "Как я вас понимаюю...НеТ, вы меня не понимаете..." А фффсе Таньки, что ли, похожи, или только мы с тобой, Колесико...Прям один в один...И вот это - "Мимо, без до свидания" забудется УЖЕ при следующей с нею встрече!!! :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

девочки я к вам присоеденюсь, к тем у коо короткая память на гадости. при чем у меня с этими здрасте вообще крышу сносит. ну не могу я пройти мимо и если знаю человека отвернуться. даже от того кто сделал пакость. самое смешное что они то как раз могут и типо отварачиваться а я ну как дура ( по другому не скажешь) здороваюсь. хотя в некоторый случаях все же надо быть тверже.

Танюша -колесико. ты чего себя коришь? это нормальная человеческая реакция, это искренность. никогда бы не поверила если бы кто-то в подобной ситуации написал бы, вот же жалко что ничего у нее не вышло. мне людей жалко а ведущую нет.

я завтра начну великое дело пошив гитары. все на нее купила. только хотела красную а выйдет синюю, оказалось  удовольствие не из дешевых.

----------


## Анжелла

> А я уже пожалела,что написала...Как-то за себя стыдно,что радуюсь её провалу


А мне кажется, что нормально все. На то он и позитив,что мы пишем, то что чувствуем...
У меня на той свадьбе, что я провела 21 марта такое было(позже я обязательно отчет напишу об этой свадьбе, когла фото дадут). Молодые обещали дать свой ответ через неделю, а когла пришли вносить задаток, то объявили мне, что они нашли оператора я с ним уже работала как то и я его вспомнила. А еще они сказали, что он очень сильно пытался их уговорить на свою тамаду, но они сказали, что вопрос о выборе ведушей у них закрыт. Мне было обидно, я стала метаться, как работать с таким человеком. Я им это обещала провести и это,но оператор ми фишки покажет своей тамаде. Как я мучалась... Потом думаю...Скажу этому оператору, что если я узнаю, что что то появилось у его т-ды, то я позабочусь о том, что мы с ним больше никогда не пересекемся. Что творилось в моей душе...отказаться, отказаться..., а потом такое ясное осознание. Да наплевать, ведь всю жизнь не будешь бегать от проблем. А за 3 дня до свадьбы молодые сказали, что его самого не будет, а будут его сыновья, а мне уже было все-равно... И вот я провела эту свадьбу и оцениваю ее на 5 с большим плюсом. И мне наплевать, что они возьмут от меня. Ведь я просто на момент ведения забыла обо всем и мы делали праздник для молодых, гостей и родителей. А за твоей работой всегда будут охотится. А я всегда думаю, ну и что, зато у нее нет той улыбки которой я одариваю всех гостей. Я понимаю, что это нескромно, но это так. Видела я несколько записей, что т-да читает просто текст, без капельки выражения, для нее это просто работа...:smile:

----------


## ЖасМи

> мне хоооооо-рооооооооо-шооооооо!!!!


 :Ok: . Как говорил Козьма Прутков - хочешь быть счастливым - будь им! 
Танечка, девочки - я рада, что общаемся здесь мы с людьми, которых невозможно повторить. Ведь мы здесь легко делимся материалом не боясь, что нас повторят. И не потому что мы в разных городах и странах, а потому что у каждой фишки есть своя душа. Вот душу-то и не склонировать... Можно взять рыбу - костяк фишки, но если не пропустишь через себя - ничего не выйдет! А пока пропускаешь, На выходе - уже получается то, что сможешь сделать только ты... 
И чувствовать неловкость от того, что у тебя радость от того, что тебя не удалось склонировать - это не логично! Поэтому, Тань, это хорошо, что тебе  хоооооо-рооооооооо-шооооооо!!!! А пока та ведущая оттачивает своё мастерство по тому сценарию, у тебя уже будут другие фишки! :biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Колесо

> мне людей жалко а ведущую нет.


 :Aga: 



> Помнишь рекламу, Тань? "Как я вас понимаюю...НеТ, вы меня не понимаете..." А фффсе Таньки, что ли, похожи, или только мы с тобой, Колесико...Прям один в один...И вот это - "Мимо, без до свидания" забудется УЖЕ при следующей с нею встрече!!!


*Тань*,а я всегда вспоминаю такое изречение: "Тот кто не умеет прощать,не будет прощен Богом,за его грехи!"



Девочки,спасибо за поддержку,а то я как на качелях,то радуюсь,то злюсь на себя за эту радость!А теперь снова радуюсь тому,что у меня есть вы все!!!




> А я всегда думаю, ну и что, зато у нее нет той улыбки которой я одариваю всех гостей. Я понимаю, что это нескромно, но это так.


*Анжелла,*это точно!Твоя новая авка - класс!!!А еще мне нравиться где ты с салатами,просто красотуля!!!

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Как говорил Козьма Прутков - хочешь быть счастливым - будь им!
> Танечка, девочки - я рада, что общаемся здесь мы с людьми, которых невозможно повторить. Ведь мы здесь легко делимся материалом не боясь, что нас повторят. И не потому что мы в разных городах и странах, а потому что у каждой фишки есть своя душа. Вот душу-то и не склонировать... Можно взять рыбу - костяк фишки, но если не пропустишь через себя - ничего не выйдет! А пока пропускаешь, На выходе - уже получается то, что сможешь сделать только ты...
> И чувствовать неловкость от того, что у тебя радость от того, что тебя не удалось склонировать - это не логично! Поэтому, Тань, это хорошо, что тебе хоооооо-рооооооооо-шооооооо!!!! А пока та ведущая оттачивает своё мастерство по тому сценарию, у тебя уже будут другие фишки!


*Жасмин,*спасиииибо! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
По себе знаю,по одному конспекту одной и той же темы,не получится одинакового урока,даже если учитель будет один и тот же...Но там,в школе,я как рыба в воде,мне легко,я участвовала во всевозможных конкурсах профессионального мастерства и выигрывала...А в этой профессии я только набираюсь опыта,учусь.А так как я  *просто не могу плохо* делать что-то,то отсюда и эти все муки,переживания.

----------


## Анжелла

> Девочки,спасибо за поддержку,а то я как на качелях,то радуюсь,то злюсь на себя за эту радость!А теперь снова радуюсь тому,что у меня есть вы все!!!


Я тоже. :flower: 


> Анжелла,это точно!Твоя новая авка - класс!!!А еще мне нравиться где ты с салатами,просто красотуля!!!


Ввела в краску!  :Oj:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

> по одному конспекту одной и той же темы,не получится одинакового урока,даже если учитель будет один и тот же..


Приветик!!! Только что было подряд два юбилея, и материал был практически одинаковый, но люди-то разные... И было 2 абсолютно разных праздника, и оба удачные. Так что сценарий- это далеко не всё.
Как давно я здесь не была, соскучилась!!!
Наконец немножко освободилась, но только немножко. В понедельник отправляюсь на встречу однокурсников. А завтра буду готовиться, я взяла на себя ведение встречи :biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

> Наконец немножко освободилась, но только немножко. В понедельник отправляюсь на встречу однокурсников. А завтра буду готовиться, я взяла на себя ведение встречи


*Татьяна,*поздравляю! Мы тоже соскучились по тебе!!!  :flower:  тут столько новостей,встречи(в Харькове,в Новосибирске,в Москве),день рождения нашей Курочки,планирование новых встреч(в Одессе,в Набережные Челны и конечно,в Песчаном) День не заглянешь,а тут....:rolleyes:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет, мои солнечные зайчики.
Расскажу вам прикол. Сегодня в 12 дня звонок. Здравствуйте, мы хотим видеть вас у нас на свадьбе к 14.30.
Аппаратура не нужна. Конкурсов по минимуму. Диски везите, потанцуем. Зовут меня Катя.
Вот и вся информация.
Знаете, в другое время бы не сорвалась. А сейчас не было заказов месяц. ( не жалуюсь, но дети на мне) Поэтому схватилась. Еле успела привести себя в порядок, приехало такси.
Еду и не знаю, ни как зовут жениха, родителей. Ни сколько гостей. Ни какой контингент и возраст. Костюмы сказали не надо. Только музыка, тосты и пару конкурсов за столом.
Захожу в банкетный зал и........обомлела. За столом сидят молодые (ему 49 лет, ей 27) и гости в составе *8 человек*.
Такое у меня впервые.
Жених богатый предприниматель не хотел чтоб вечеринка превратилась в тихое поедание явств.
Взяла себя в руки и поехали. Через 2 часа подходит и говорит, хочу ешё вас продлить. У меня очереждной шок. (А что я буду делать? У меня, кроме сумочки, ножниц и блокнота ничего с собой не было.
Резво начала выдёргивать листы оттуда и писать разные разности.
Так я продержалась,........ не поверите 5,5 часов.
Заплатили очень хорошо. Но такой заказ запомнится надолго. Без ничего отработать столько времени!
А люди  не умеют себя веселить? Уж 8 человек я не организовывала никогда.
Вот такая история со мной сегодня произошла! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> А я уже пожалела,что написала.


Танюш, а для чего тогда форум? Чтоб только ха-ха, хи-хи? Мы тут не только пишемся и общаемся. Мы помогаем друг другу. Выслушиваем, подсказываем поддерживаем. Не зря ты написала. Ты знаешь, что мы, твои друзья. А осуждать кого-то может только тот, кто сам не грешит. Но таких пока не встречала. Поэтому пиши всё что чувствуешь, думаешь. И получишь и ответы на вопросы, и поддержку, и совет, м просто улыбку друзей. Мы вместе, а значит СИЛА!!!!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Анжелла,это точно!Твоя новая авка - класс!!!


Ну вот, опередила. Анжелочка, очень красивая аватарка. Не меняй её. Дай людям полюбоваться!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Вот такая история со мной сегодня произошла!


Вот видишь какая ты умничка. :rolleyes: НЕ подготовившись провести 5 с лишним часов. Это что то. Я наверное бы несмогла...
ПОздравляю! :flower:  Тебе наверное уже ничего не страшно. :Ok:

----------


## Колесо

> Без ничего отработать столько времени!


*Ксюша,*это-высший пилотаж!!!Бравоооооово!!!!
Я сразу примерила на себя,да.....после такого боевого крещения, не страшны любые грозы!А главное - импровизация,это-так волнующе,будоражит кровь,здорово,одним словом - адреналин!А то что продлили,это еще одно доказательство профессионализма!!!Так держать!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Доброе утро всем!!!!!! Сегодня очень грустно. Проснулась, а сил, энергии нет.


Ксюша,чувствую и силы и энергия есть!!!Еще раз,МОЛОДЕЦ!!!

----------


## bulya

> причем сделано было все по-тихому,исподтишка...а если бы подошла,попросила поделиться наработками...я думаю,смогла бы ей помочь,а так...

----------


## Уралочка

[QUOTE=Ксения Высоцкая;2288287]

Вот такая история со мной сегодня произошла! :Aga: 

Ксюнечка, ну просто умничка!!! :Ok:  так держать :Aga: 

У меня было что то похожее - 11 человек присутствовало. Только когда они опомнились, что нужна ведущая...., пока привезли меня, из "живых" осталось 9 человек. Отработала всего 3 часа и решила для себя, что..... да ни за какие деньги!!! Ну очень уж не подъёмная компания была:frown:. А может быть я виновата?! :Tu: 
Дамочки часто курить выходили, а мужчины пошлили постоянно:mad:
Честно говоря, со мной это было впервые:eek:
Вот так то:confused:

----------


## Курица

> Взяла себя в руки и поехали. Через 2 часа подходит и говорит, хочу ешё вас продлить. У меня очереждной шок. (А что я буду делать? У меня, кроме сумочки, ножниц и блокнота ничего с собой не было.
> Резво начала выдёргивать листы оттуда и писать разные разности.
> Так я продержалась,........ не поверите 5,5 часов.
> Заплатили очень хорошо. Но такой заказ запомнится надолго. Без ничего отработать столько времени!
> А люди  не умеют себя веселить? Уж 8 человек я не организовывала никогда.
> Вот такая история со мной сегодня произошла!


Мо-ло-дец, Ксения!Скажи-ведь во многом помог Форум и нечто вычитанное? Нет? :Aga: 
 Вот ведь в экстремальных ситуациях и открывается второе дыхание...И- очень трудно-по себе знаю-группы небольшие на свадьбе. Самое хорошеечисло гостей(ИМХО)=50. Больше 100-не люблю тоже.
Но и меньше 20-избави, Боже...

----------


## Колесо

> Скажи-ведь во многом помог Форум и нечто вычитанное? Нет?


Девочки,а со мной доча моя старшая работает,с музыкой помогает,когда без ди-джея,так вот,она сказала:"Мам,ты так сильно изменилась в последнее время,такая самоуверенная стала и программа каждый раз разная! Да,не зря ты на форуме своем пропадаешь!" И теперь,когда они гонят меня,я напоминаю эти слова,говорю:я-работаю!!! :Ok: 
Так,что не устаю говорить: Спасибо вам всем!!!




> гостей(ИМХО)=50. Больше 100-не люблю тоже.
> Но и меньше 20-избави, Боже...


Таня,согласна! На первой моей свадьбе было 150 человек!!!Сама себе удивляюсь:либо я такая храбрая была...либо...просто...не знала,что это такое!!!Но все закрутилось,именно после этой свадьбы её гости на 80 процентов,мои следующие заказчики,а поселок у нас маленький,вот вам и бесплатная реклама!!! :Ok:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Расскажу вам прикол.


 :Ok: :eek: Ксюш, извини за подкол, но вспомнился момент фильма "Особенности национальной охоты" Помнишь там про корову в вертолёте "Жить захочешь - не так раскорячишься" :biggrin:. Это я к тому, что когда экспромт да такой(!), включаются какие-то внутренние двигатели в организме. А твои двигатели были в тонусе! вот когда включились - всё как пошло, пошло... и так 5,5 часов! Молодец!  :Ok:  Супер! 
Так что девочки! Если нет заказов - чистим и настраиваем наши внутренние двигатели, чтоб никто не застал нас врасплох! Ксюш - респект и уважение! :flower:

----------


## Колесо

*bulya*

*Алена,*спасибо!!!Улыбнуло!!Такой заступник:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> "Жить захочешь - не так раскорячишься"


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> может быть я виновата?!


Такое бывает у всех. Хоть раз, но было. не надо себя винить. Компания такая просто была.



> Ксения!Скажи-ведь во многом помог Форум и нечто вычитанное?


Танюша, да это даже не обсуждается. Помог ещё как. Стала в голове перебирать отчёты, сценарии и набрала по-памяти 3 конкурса, которые без реквизитов проходят. Знаешь, какая сила, этот ФОРУМ....Нет, не правильно. Не форум, а ВЫ на форуме!!!!!!!!!!



> Но и меньше 20-избави, Боже...


 :Aga:  :Aga: 



> Девочки,а со мной доча моя старшая работает,с музыкой помогает,когда без ди-джея,так вот,она сказала:"Мам,ты так сильно изменилась в последнее время,такая самоуверенная стала и программа каждый раз разная! Да,не зря ты на форуме своем пропадаешь!" И теперь,когда они гонят меня,я напоминаю эти слова,говорю:я-работаю!!!
> Так,что не устаю говорить: Спасибо вам всем!!!


Значит не зря мы тут друг другу пиночки даём, мысли заставляем работать? Вот где сила то!!!!!


> Помнишь там про корову в вертолёте "Жить захочешь - не так раскорячишься"


Жаночка, ржунимагу. Точно, карячилась сегодня!!! Зато вытянула столько времени.
Только, девчонки, поражает. Неужели люди уже до того дошли, что 8 человек не могут сами себя повеселить? Ладно, когда больше 20, да ещё и незнакомы. Но тут то все солидные 40-летние и старше люди (кроме невесты). Может им просто денег захотелось швырнуть? Или что такое происходит?


> Если нет заказов - чистим и настраиваем наши внутренние двигатели, чтоб никто не застал нас врасплох!


Жанн, прекрасный тост. так* выпьем за наш форум, за НАС, за ЛЮБОВЬ!*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро! Часы все перевели????
[IMG]http://*********ru/534983.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ксеня, я так рада за тебя! Я это называю *кураж*.
Когда сначала теряешься- что делать? А потом как попрёт праздник, что не остановишь! Молодчина! Столько продержаться с пустыми руками!

----------


## Медведик

> такой заказ запомнится надолго. Без ничего отработать столько времени!


Умница!!!!!! Просто слов нет...это ж как в прорубь с головой)

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Всем доброе утро...

[img]http://s16.******info/236a873501e0d5793dba553562dd876a.gif[/img] я впала в зимнюю спячку...после встречи все дни напролёт сплю..а вечерами работаю.

----------


## bulya

У меня была свадьбьа из 9 человек:
1.Безалкогольная
2.Религиозная
Это было нечто!Но  прошло всё замечательно, хотя было выдвинуто множество требований, при чём не невестой, а мамой невесты.В таких случаях меня интересует один вопрос -для кого свадьба?

Второй случай был - 15 человек - евросвадьба.Тут веселее, за одним исключением -ВСЕ БЫЛИ КУРЯЩИЕ.Было 07.07.2007г. Молодые долго катались вместе с молодежью.Жара стояла сумасшедшая - они просто упились.Приехали, первые 2 часа это был ад кромешный-кто-то спал в "салате", кто-то в уголочке, но когда они "проспались" началось веселье.Единственный минус тогда был это задействованы одни и те же гости, по нескольку раз.А второй конфуз я работала не со своим музыкантом(условие гламурного ресторана, а неустойка за моего была сумасшедшей), и из музыки оказались только мои "накопления" у музыканта была "кислота".Так сказать, мы же предлагали Вам тамаду, а Вы отказались!Так у нас поступают с конкурентами!Вообщем я запомнила надолго эту свадьбу!

----------


## Уралочка

[QUOTE=tatiana-osinka;2288490]Доброе утро! Часы все перевели????
[IMG]http://*********ru/534983.jpg[/IMG]

Спа - си - бо - чки!!! А я то думаю:... да что это...... в телевизоре все с ума сошли что ли:biggrin:. Ничего не совпадает по времени:eek::redface:
Теперь ясно, это я того: :Vah: , совсем ку - ку:biggrin:

ВСЕХ С ДОБРЫМ УТРЕЧКОМ!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Спа - си - бо - чки!!! А я то думаю:... да что это...... в телевизоре все с ума сошли что ли. Ничего не совпадает по времени
> Теперь ясно, это я того:, совсем ку - ку


РЖУНИМАГУ. сама такая. хожу по дому и думаю, ВОТ ЭТО У МЕНЯ ГЛЮК. Видать вчера наработалась, что в компе одно время, а у меня на часах везде другое. А оно оказывается ВОНА ЧЁ!!!
Всем ДОБРОГО утра и удачного дня. Девчонки, мальчики,  я вас всех просто ОБАЖАЮ.

----------


## Курица

> РЖУНИМАГУ. сама такая. хожу по дому и думаю, ВОТ ЭТО У МЕНЯ ГЛЮК. Видать вчера наработалась, что в компе одно время, а у меня на часах везде другое. А оно оказывается ВОНА ЧЁ!!!


Диффчооонки, дарю вам всем одну важнецкую МЫСЕЛЬ:
это чтоб вам легко часы было переводить куда надо(сама все время путалась, пока этой вещью не завладела)!
*ПРИГОТОВИЛИСЬ?*:biggrin:
_
Запоминайте-_
*В* есной --*-В* перед;;
*О* сенью--*-О* братно

----------


## Медведик

Ага ..а чтоб определить месяц растущий или наоборот. Смотрим на луну и видим: если приставить в ней вертикальную палочку - получится буква Р - то РАСТЁТ, а если она в форме буквы С - то наоборот.

----------


## ЖасМи

*Всем доброго весеннего воскресного утра!*

----------


## KainskCherry

Это вообще хорошо,когда раастеееет,хоть что,травка,цветочки,детички наши,тесто в кастрюльке,заработки,репутация,потенциал у мужчины,зверюшки....с бодреньким утром всх!!!

----------


## Курица

> Это вообще хорошо,когда раастеееет,хоть что,травка,цветочки,детички наши,тесто в кастрюльке,заработки,репутация,потенциал у мужчины,зверюшки....с бодреньким утром всх!!!


Танюш, оказывается, не только ПОТЕНЦИАЛ, но и грудь!!!:wink:
*
От выпивки и закуски у мужчин растет женская грудь*

Сильные неудобства подстерегают женщин, привыкших сладко засыпать на мощной и волосатой мужской груди. К большому сожалению дам, ученые обнаружили, что сильный пол продолжает терять присущие ему качества, причем не только психологические, но и физиологические.

*Британские хирурги заметили, что в последнее время все больше мужчин обращаются к ним с просьбой сделать косметическую операцию по уменьшению груди.* Причем среди пациентов – не разжиревшие боровы, которых и так легко принять за женщин, а вполне себе стройные красавцы. С помощью хирургического вмешательства им приходится бороться с последствиями гормонального заболевания, называемого гинекомастией. Оно-то и вызывает у мужчин увеличение грудных желез.
[IMG]http://*********ru/565721m.jpg[/IMG]
Сотрудник лондонской клиники косметической хирургии Алан Кингдон говорит, что лишние ткани, удаленные им из мужских тел, стали очень напоминать женские. "Мужская грудь начинает выглядеть почти так же, как у женщин, – утверждает он. – В последнее время подобные случаи происходят все чаще. Для них даже *появился особый жаргонный термин – "мужские *****и".*

Заполучить эти самые *****и теперь проще простого. Некоторые специалисты полагают, что женские гормоны попадают в организм мужчин через воду и еду. Например, эстроген используется при производстве мяса, чтобы животные побыстрее набирали вес и отправлялись на бойню. Даже просто попить водички для самцов рода человеческого становится опасно: их подруги горстями глотают гормональные противозачаточные таблетки, часть которых вместе с продуктами жизнедеятельности уносится в канализацию, а затем в водоемы.

А самое страшное то, что, наглотавшись гормонов, мужчины рискуют не только обзавестись пышной грудью. Как было замечено учеными, из-за такого загрязнения рыбы-самцы уже приобретают несвойственные для себя органы размножения.

Привести к гинекомастии может и *еще одна вредная,* но неистребимая у многих представителей сильного пола привычка. *Тем, кто увлекается горячительными напитками, тоже стоит время от времени ощупывать верхнюю часть тела, проверяя, нет ли там каких-нибудь непредвиденных изменений.
*
Единственное, чем можно успокоить мужское население планеты, это то, что *отросшая грудь* не влечет никакого вреда для здоровья (китайцы даже специально выращивают ее на своих телах). И, если она не очень-то мешает, то вполне можно жить и с ней. Даже удобно, когда нет возможности заглянуть в чье-нибудь чужое декольте. Ну а те, кто все же решится проститься с излишками плоти, могут сильно не переживать – операция несложная, через два-три дня уже можно вернуться на работу в первозданном виде.

Впрочем, многих женщин такие метаморфозы могут только порадовать. У тех, кто научился обходиться без мужчин, будет лишний повод подтвердить свою правоту, а тем, кто еще придерживается традиционной точки зрения на межполовые отношения, станет мягче спать.

----------


## Колесо

> Доброе утро! Часы все перевели????





> Теперь ясно, это я того:, совсем ку - ку


А я совсем не ку-ку!!!:biggrin:Потому как только проснулась и к вам,ранние вы мои!!!
Всем доброго.......дня и хорошего настроения!!!




> Запоминайте-
> В есной ---В перед;;
> О сенью---О братно


Татьяна,спасибо тебе,добрый человек!!!Не знаю почему,но это для меня темный лес.Как то плохо я ориентируюсь во времени и в пространстве(когда задним ходом на машине)...Вот сейчас прочитала все поняла ,пошла на кухню готовить и......уже забыла,что куда,а вспомнила твой стишок и о  чудо.....поняла!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Как то плохо я ориентируюсь во времени и в пространстве





> .Вот сейчас прочитала все поняла ,пошла на кухню готовить и......уже забыла,что куда,а вспомнила твой стишок и о  чудо.....поняла!!!!


...какое ты говоришь у ТИБЭ образование? Верхнее ПиДаГаГиЧеСЬКое???:biggrin:А какой ВУЗ заканчивала? Ихде ТАКИМ тетям дипломы "ваяют"??????(Ржу-ни-ма-гу-сама-такаяяяя!!!!)

----------


## sokolixa

> Но такой заказ запомнится надолго. Без ничего отработать столько времени!


Ксюша! Ты теперь - СУПЕРПРОФИАС! На пустом месте сделала людям праздник! А на полном-то (имеется ввиду форум) - У-у-у-ух!!!... :Aga: 
Скажи себе:"Я это сделала!" и - вперёд к вершинам! А то кто-то тут недавно в меланхолию впадал :wink:...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> А на улице весна,все поет и просит любви,даже мои кот Черныш принялся опять носиловать мягкую игрушку,медведя на этот раз


Вот и тут мужикам - лафа! А моя кошка орёт уже второй день, колбасит её сердешную не по-детски, и медведи не помогают  :Tu: ...

----------


## Djazi

> Так я продержалась,........ не поверите 5,5 часов.


Ксюша, так  ты хоть  поделись, что использовала в работе, какие конкурсы, задания? Ну мало ли, вдруг так же придётся выкручиваться? Ведь не одни же танцы 5, 5 часов?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А моя кошка орёт уже второй день, колбасит её сердешную не по-детски, и медведи не помогают ...


Лариса,  срочно купи ей капель Секс Барьер. Моей кошке только они и помогают, причём сразу, даже если уже началась охота у неё.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Djazi*,



> Лариса, срочно купи ей капель Секс Барьер. Моей кошке только они и помогают, причём сразу, даже если уже началась охота у неё.


Ольчик, я рекомендую....ампутацию, шоооб животинка не мучилась...

Я своего рыжего самца кошки в 8 лет кастрировала (не поверите - чуть сама ему енти кожАнИ мишочики не отхрякала ножницами, када он мне напрудонил с виновато-мученическим взглядом вытаращенных глазок прямо в кроссы, да ещё глядя прямо мне в глаза!!!)..
Девочки! Схватила ентого ....семя-недержателя и с размаху кааааак швырану в открытый балкон.. (я уже плохо соображала - от возмущения ролики заехали!)...
АХА!
Полетела мой рыжий карлсон!!!!
На балконе у нас виноград ....
Так ентот Гагарин срикошетил от веток и пулей пролетел обратно мимо меня прямо мужу на руки...Он его схватил, дочке бегом передал и велел бегом в туалете спрятаться, а доця заперлась и плЯчет....

У меня нервный тик и ржач одновременно!
Тады я объявляю акцию протеста и ухожу жить на офис...
МЛЯЯЯЯ! 
ДВЕ НЕДЕЛИ ЖИЛА! 
Потом уж муженёк сам нас отвёл к скотскому доктору...И там за пять минут выпотрошили  проблемные кожано-меховые мешочки!
 Потом  денёк поплЯкали - отходняк от наркоза кошачий лечили...
И ТЕПЕРЬ КРАСОТАААААААААА! СПОКОЙСТВИЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ! И ЧИСТОТААААА!

----------


## Volodя

> Секс Барьер.


:biggrin:ФУФЛО!!! Вот лучшее антимартовское средство-частое купание!:wink:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> ФУФЛО!!! Вот лучшее антимартовское средство-частое купание!


Уточни, Вовчик. ХДЕ КУПАТЬ и КАК ГЛУБОКО?! тазик, ведро, речка??????:tongue:

----------


## Volodя

у ванной!:wink:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> у ванной!


Мона исчо повопросить?
А какой частью тушки - мордой, хвостом иль тока лапки?
Окунать или учить дыхание задерживать под водой и делать мини-джакузи через пастёнку?

----------


## Volodя

*pypss*,
:biggrin: При попадании воды на тело затупляется чувство "хотения" и потом, как ЖЭВОТНАМУ идти на СВИДАНЬЕ мокрым !?

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
*pypss*,
 уже испытываете ?:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> pypss,
> уже испытываете ?


Воффк, да к тебе на свиданку я и мокра и боса и....гола прибегу!

----------


## Volodя

> Воффк, да к тебе на свиданку я и мокра и боса и....гола прибегу!


:biggrin: а я живу в центре МАсквы!:biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

> .какое ты говоришь у ТИБЭ образование? Верхнее ПиДаГаГиЧеСЬКое???А какой ВУЗ заканчивала? Ихде ТАКИМ тетям дипломы "ваяют"??????(Ржу-ни-ма-гу-сама-такаяяяя!!!!)


Таня,да у нас много общего!!!:biggrin:Имена,ники на К(колесо и курица),профессии....и соооообразительность в ориентировании:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> а я живу в центре МАсквы!
> __________________


ОЙ, Дефффки, выручайте и меня скорей спасайте!!!
Воффка наш в МААААскве живёт и меня в гости ждёт!
Скажите, дорогие и милые подруги 
В МАААскве тепло иль вьюжат вьюги?
Валенки мне брать иль нет?????
Дайте мне скорей ответ!

----------


## Volodя

> Воффка наш в МААААскве живёт и* меня в гости ждёт!*


Она только додумалась! :Vah: 

Не пр́ожил я ни дня ни ночи,
Всё в мыслях о тебе я жил! 
И я мечтал, во что есть м́очи,
И кажду ночь тебя я снил!:biggrin:

----------


## Уралочка

> Диффчооонки, дарю вам всем одну важнецкую МЫСЕЛЬ:
> это чтоб вам легко часы было переводить куда надо(сама все время путалась, пока этой вещью не завладела)!
> *ПРИГОТОВИЛИСЬ?*:biggrin:
> _
> Запоминайте-_
> *В* есной --*-В* перед;;
> *О* сенью--*-О* братно


Ой, не могу:biggrin:, усмеёшься тут с вами! Ну спасибо мои хорошие, подняли настроение :Ok: 
Да и идея классная, сама бы не догадалась. Детям так же объясню с важным видом. Всё таки за умную тётку держат, а сейчас ещё умнее буду казаться:eek:kuku:tongue:

----------


## Курица

> Воффка наш в МААААскве живёт и меня в гости ждёт!


*Внимание, внимание!*
* Скоро* 
*в кинозале Форума*
* ОТЕЧЕСТВЕННЫЙ БЛОКБАСТЕР**
"Алла Пугачева + Максим Галкин-2".*
*В главных ролях Пуппс и Воффка.*

*Аншлаг*. _Все билеты проданы_.:tongue:


Я валяюсь.............................:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Курица*,

АХА!
Тебе смешно, а в прострации!
К сексу перейти после котячей кастрации!
Тут нерв железный надо иметь
Чтоб с вибратором не потеть!

----------


## Volodя

> Чтоб с вибратором не потеть!


Я тоже валяюсь!.....:biggrin:

*pypss*,
 а март-то КОНЧАЕТся:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Аншлаг. Все билеты проданы.


Ну вот! Надо менять график, а то день с ночью перепутала... ПОка спала и билеты все проворонила...kuku

*Добавлено через 48 секунд*



> а март-то КОНЧАЕТся


У некоторых Вова он еще и не начинался...:tongue:

----------


## Volodя

> Ну вот! Надо менять график, а то день с ночью перепутала... ПОка спала и билеты все проворонила...





> в кинозале Форума
>  ОТЕЧЕСТВЕННЫЙ БЛОКБАСТЕР
> "Алла Пугачева + Максим Галкин-2".
> В главных ролях Пуппс и Воффка.


Я только уточню, в каком ЗАГСе блокбастер показують ?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Я только уточню, в каком ЗАГСе блокбастер показують ?


В стерЬВо-залах!
Щоб уси були удовлетворенные!
Ты, главное, Вофффчик, форму держи!
ДАЙОШ ЗАДОВОЛЕННЯ!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> pypss,
> а март-то КОНЧАЕТся


Вовк, вот встречу ровно через месячишко свою 21-ю весну....ТАК СИЛ ПРИБАВИТСЯ!
УКАТАЮ! БЕГЕРИСЬ ПУПССА АКИ АВТОМОБИЛЮ!

----------


## Volodя

> ДАЙОШ ЗАДОВОЛЕННЯ!


Задоволення шкодить вашому хдоров'ю:biggrin:



> БЕГЕРИСЬ ПУПССА АКИ АВТОМОБИЛЮ!


:biggrin:грязь танков не боится!:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> грязь танков не боится!


 :Vah: 
ОНА СИЛЬНЕЕ К НИМ КРЕПиТСЯ!:tongue:

----------


## Анжелла

А мы вам не мешаем?:biggrin: :Aga:  :Oj:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Анжелла*,
 Присоединяйся!
Устроим групповой органический танец виртуальных леблядей)))))

----------


## Анжелла

> Устроим групповой органический танец виртуальных леблядей)))))


НУ нет! КАк-нибудь без меня. Я танец то люблю, но вот название мне не очень нравится.:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Анжелла*,
 Ну вот! Пока ты собиралась - ВОВКА СМЫЛСЯ!
ТРУС НЕ ИГРАЕТ В ХОККЕЙ!

----------


## Volodя

> ОНА СИЛЬНЕЕ К НИМ КРЕПиТСЯ!


:biggrin:



> А мы вам не мешаем?


Нет, свядетелем будете!:biggrin:



> Устроим групповой орга....


:biggrin:Концовку смените... :Vah: 



> НУ нет! КАк-нибудь без меня.


Куда-ж мы без вас-то !?



> ТРУС НЕ ИГРАЕТ В ХОККЕЙ!


пригласительные рисую!:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от pypss 
> Устроим групповой орга....
> 
> Концовку смените...


НИ ЗА ЧТОООО!
Это ж фольклЁЁЁЁР!

В этой строчке нету точки
Каждый видит то, что есть..
Кто пичугу. кто грибочки
В этом своя прЭлесть есть!

----------


## Volodя

> НИ ЗА ЧТОООО!


ВсЁ ! Развод, и пол кровати!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Помните, я спрашивал про название вот этого цветка ? 

КРОКУСОМ диким он зовётся, считается утерянным, у нас их ПОЛН́́О

----------


## Колесо

> КРОКУСОМ диким он зовётся, считается утерянным, у нас их ПОЛН́́О
> __________________


Ааааааа,я угадала!!!Я называла - крокус,а все не верили!!!!

----------


## Volodя

> Ааааааа,я угадала!!!Я называла - крокус,а все не верили!!!!


 :Ok: А знаете, как я догадался ? У меня на участке цветочном расцвели крокусы, и дикие крокусы и я заметил, что у них одинаковые родовые признаки, и меня осенило! ЭВРИКА!:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Ааааааа,я угадала!!!Я называла - крокус,а все не верили!!!!


Разве? Не помню я что то, чтоб кто то сомневался...:wink:

----------


## Колесо

> Разве? Не помню я что то, чтоб кто то сомневался...


А я помню,:wink:где-то на страницах позитифффчика мы спорили и гадали,что это за цветы...А может у меня еще и с памятью(ориентирование во времени и пространстве уже установили) проблемы???:biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Спасибо Вовчику и Пупсу, даже муж на меня странно начал поглядывать (сижу и ржу сама с собою). Он же не знает, что я с вами вместе.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Кстати, у меня вопрос: почему я не могу зайти в свой кабинет? Почему кто-то не пущаить?

----------


## Katjatja

> Мона исчо повопросить?
> А какой частью тушки - мордой, хвостом иль тока лапки?
> Окунать или учить дыхание задерживать под водой и делать мини-джакузи через пастёнку?


всем привет.

Очень душа за котов болит. представила картину. кошатинку в ванну,холодный душ и поливаешь, ну понятно что поливаешь :Oj: :smile:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Танюшка! Это я с голодухи так накинулась....А тут дорогой и любимый Вофффка! Ну как тут не сблуднуть????? Пока все заняты мы жуть-жуть полУбили друг друга!
А теперь опять ухожу в ...забой на недельку. Так что НЕ СКУЧАЙТЕ И ВОВЧИКА НЕ ОБИЖАЙТЕ!
Я ОЧЕНЬ СКУЧАЮ БЕЗ ВАС! 
ВЕРНУСЬ-УСТРОИМ РАСКОЛБАС!
 :Aga:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Volodя

> ВОВЧИКА НЕ ОБИЖАЙТЕ!


Вовчик даст себя в обиду ???:biggrin:



> забой на недельку


Забой чего ?



> Спасибо Вовчику и Пупсу


Вы тоже приглашены!:biggrin: В смысле на тамадею... В КРЫМ!

----------


## Курица

> Вовчик даст себя в обиду ???


*Доказательство* - см. http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....49706&page=200, 
пост 2997, в красных боксерских перчатках...:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Volodя

> Доказательство 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/524746.jpg[/IMG]


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::wink:

----------


## Курица

> Очень душа за котов болит. представила картину. кошатинку в ванну,холодный душ и поливаешь, ну понятно что поливаешь


*Мартовское лечение котов. 14 этапов:*
1 — Уложите Кота на согнутую левую руку, как ребёнка, и прижмите к себе. Указательный и большой палец охватывают щёки и нежно давят на них. Таблетка — в правой руке. Так как при нажатии Кот откроет рот, вложите осторожно таблетку.
2 — Поднимите таблетку с пола. Повторите пункт 1.
3 — Разыщите Кота в спальне и выбросьте мокрую таблетку. Возьмите из упаковки новую таблетку. Кот — в колыбели левой руки. Одновременно, сильно сожмите передние лапы левой рукой. Челюсти открыть с силой и втолкните таблетку правым указательным пальцем. Закройте Коту рот, держите его и считайте до 10.
4 — Достаньте таблетку с люстры, а Кота снимите со шкафа. Вызовите супругу из кухни.
5 — Станьте на колени. Кот — зажат между коленями. Крепко держите передние и задние лапы двумя руками. Игнорируйте низкое рычание, испускаемое Котом. Попросите супругу крепко удерживать голову Кота одной рукой, а второй с помощью деревянной лопатки, энергично втолкнуть таблетку в горло Кота и постараться растереть.
6 — Снимите Кота с карниза занавеси. Достаньте из упаковки следующую таблетку. Сделайте замечание, что нужно купить новый карниз и попробовать зашить занавес. Аккуратно соберите с полок разбитые статуэтки и отложите, чтобы потом склеить их.
7 — Заверните Кота в большое полотенце. Попросите супругу лечь на кота поперёк, чтобы только голова оставалась свободной. Разотрите таблетку в порошок. Заставьте Кота открыть рот с помощью карандаша и, не вынимая карандаш, всыпьте порошок.
8 — Прочтите надпись на упаковке таблеток, удостоверьтесь в их безвредности для человека. Выпейте стакан воды, чтобы не чувствовать вкус лекарства. Смажьте царапину на плече супруги. Удалите пятна крови с ковра (холодной водой с мылом). Снимите Кота с балкона соседа. Достаньте другую таблетку.
9 — Поместите Кота в шкаф и зажмите его дверцей, чтобы выступала только голова. С силой откройте Коту рот, с помощью десертной ложки. Попросите супругу разобрать шариковую ручку и всыпьте таблетку, растёртую в порошок, в корпус ручки(как в трубочку). Энергично дуньте в рот Коту.
10 — Приготовьте отвёртку и отложите дверь шкафа в сторону. Приложите холод к щеке, и вспомните точную дату прививки от столбняка. Выбросьте футболку и оденьте новую.
11 — Вызовите пожарных, чтобы снять Кота с дерева. Разберитесь с водителями автомашин: кто из собравшихся врезался в стену дома первым, чтобы не наехать на Кота. Возьмите последнюю таблетку.
12 — Свяжите передние ноги Кота крепкой верёвкой и привяжите к ножке стола. Оденьте перчатки. Вынудите Кота открыть рот с помощью маленького гаечного ключа. Заталкивайте таблетку плоской поверхностью выреза ключа, держите голову Кота вертикально и влейте пол-литра воды, чтобы смыть таблетку вниз.
13 — Попросите супругу отвезти Вас в «скорую помощь» и сидите спокойно, пока врач сшивает пальцы, предплечье и удаляет остатки таблетки из правого глаза. На обратном пути зайдите в магазин мебели, чтобы заказать стол.
14 — Проследите, чтобы после лечения Кот соблюдал постельный режим.

----------


## Volodя

> Мартовское лечение котов. 14 этапов:


*15 КОТЫ НЕ ПОДАЮЩИЕСЯ ЛЕЧЕНИЮ ОТПРАВЛЯЮТСЯ В ИЗОЛЯТОР, ЗА 50 Км ОТ НАСЕЛЁННОГО ПУНКТА:smile::biggrin:
В смыле в просторы прирды... отсюда море бездомных животных...

----------


## Медведик

[img]http://s7.******info/1d90e5e00dd3a78a9cecac4192a26616.gif[/img] всем доброе утро))))))

----------


## bulya

Не-а, я ещё  спю!

----------


## KainskCherry

С добрым утром!!!!Весна на улице,а слякоть то какая,
но на душе опять-таки весна,
на форум наш вхожу и сразу таю,
Медведик-брызни минералкой на меня!!

----------


## Медведик

> брызни минералкой


пшиииик-пшииик :Ok:  :Vah:

----------


## Katjatja

доброе утро.а я тут подумала что Медведик свей кукушкой показала  и наше состояние. все мы тут по хорошему куку.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Медведик*,
Блин, затянули-таки меня в свою секту... :Vah: :biggrin:
Лена, на меня тоже побрызгай и ручками помаши (ты знаешь как :biggrin:). А то после вчерашнего дня ног не чую, а надо с дочерью ещё на рынок идти, пальто ей искать...

----------


## Volodя

> все мы тут по хорошему куку.


kuku:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

*Анатольевна*,
конешшшно дорогая.чмоки-чмоки....пшики-пшики..махи-махи)))))

а мы тут с Вишенкой попу намыливаем в Казахстан...точно загран.паспорта не нужно?

----------


## Анатольевна

*Медведик*,
Спасибочки...Ты знаешь, действует!:eek: :Aga: 




> а мы тут с Вишенкой попу намыливаем в Казахстан...точно загран.паспорта не нужно?


Мыльте - мыльте!!! Я только за!  :Ok:  А насчёт загранпаспорта специально ещё уточню у официальных источников.

Чмоки - чмоки много раз!)))))))))

----------


## Медведик

> много раз!


уааааууууууу   :Oj:  

kiss

----------


## Volodя

> попу намыливаем


Это чтоб с собой мыло не брать ?:wink::biggrin:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
В "Порвали Парус" выложили видео со встречи! Отличный фильм! И я там есть!!!!!:smile:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Медведик*,
Лена, узнала уже точно: по соглашению между нашими странами загранпаспорт не нужен. Более того, если я в России могу жить без регистрации 3 дня, то россияне у нас - 5 дней.
Так что одной отмазки(насчёт паспорта) вы уже лишились.))))) А таможня и граница - это всё проходимо...

----------


## Медведик

спасибо за инфу))))) думаем!!!! единственное - мне сегодня предложили очень неплохую постоянную работу....пока думаю-расматриваю...но я ведь тяготею к стабильности) так что пока не обещаю...но очень хочется!!!!

----------


## Volodя

> предложили очень неплохую постоянную работу....


Везёт... когда мне такое предложение подадут.. ?

----------


## naatta

> мне сегодня предложили очень неплохую постоянную работу....


Медвежусик!!! Расскажи про работу!!! Интересно..... аж жуть!!!:biggrin:
В Казахстан меня не берете, так хоть новостями поделитесь!!! :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

БА!!! Знакомые всё лиццца))))




> меня не берете


Это как это не берём??? а кто на перроне договаривался????? :eek:




> Расскажи про работу


организатор промо...пока только вилами на воде написано.... что , где и скока платят узнаю попозже)

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Здравствуйте мои форумчане. Сразу прошу прощения, что своим несчастьем буду делиться в позитиве, но просто здесь я точно знаю, найду те слова, которые помогут просто выдержать, не сломаться. Хотя слова , да ещё за 1000 км не так много значат,как живые люди но без этих слов, одной, так тяжело справиться. Почему не говорю своим друзьям? Не могку ответить. Но не хочу пока никому и ничего говорить. А одной тяжело. поэтому я тут.
Сегодня ночью, вернее уже утром ( в пять утра) моего сына увезли в реанимацию. Он в коме, в тяжёлом состоянии. Оставил записку: "Мама, у меня проблемы. Не хочу их вешать на тебя. Я тебя люблю, но жить так больше не хочу.
выпил 2 пачки снотворного (сильные препараты. Если кто разбирается РУДОТЕЛЬ)
Милые мои, помолитесь за него. 
Думаете я плохая мать? Да я и не подозревала, насколько серьёзно у моего сына всё в жизни. Ведь он никогда не жаловался. А сейчас зашла сюда, только потому что нет сил смотреть на телефон и ждать новостей. Мне легче пережить эти минуты с вами. Дежурим в больнице по- очереди. Я С 5 утра. Закончила печатать, зашла к нему в комнату и...Только пришла. Меня сменила мама. Но сна нет. Хожу, как загнаный зверь. В реанимацию не пускают. прогнозвов не дают. Сказали, ждите и молитесь.

----------


## Katjatja

Ксюшечка солнышко. у меня просто слов нет, у меня слов нет. держись там милая. будем молится чтоб все обошлось. и будем вместе с тобой ждать хороших новостей. а они будут обязательно.   обнимаю тебя крепко крепко. :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

Ксюша,   как бы ни было тяжело, верь:

ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Ксюша!
Всё будет хорошо.Это точно.

----------


## Колесо

*Ксюшенька*,как сына зовут?Хочу помолиться...Плачу...Верю,все будет хорошо и ты верь...Мысли материальны.

----------


## naatta

Ксюша, я ничего не буду говорить, я просто прямо сейчас пойду зажгу свечку перед образами!!!

Держись, знай, что мы у тебя есть!!!

----------


## dushca kompanii

Ксения держитесь и верьте в хорошее.И знайте что много людей мысленно с вами в эти минуты и молятся за вашего сыночка.Пусть бог услышит эти молитвы.

----------


## Медведик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюш...ты только держись...ты свети на него всей своей душой..умноженной на свет наших. Ты только будь сильной и светлой..именно это ему сейчас нужно. Ты просто кричи ему КАК ты его любишь и КАК он тебе нужен. Так громко..чтоб он услышал, понял и ЗАХОТЕЛ вернуться! 
Солнышко...Ксюш...мы рядом..ты только держись...только держись

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> я плохая мать


ты же знаешь - что это не так...ты Хорошая мать!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Просто обстоятельства ...ты ХОРОШАЯ!...Ксюш...держись

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ксюшка, просто мы все с тобой.... Со всех концов летят наши мысли поддержки и ещё что-то, чего не знаю, как и назвать.... но это очень сильное.... Ты чувствуешь? Держись, солнышко, и верь!

----------


## bulya

Ксюша, мы с тобой, не вини и не казни себя!Твоя энергетика ему очень необходима, да это страшно, больно, но ты разговаривай с ним, держи его за руку и разговаривай.НЕ КАЗНИ СЕБЯ!И старайся при нём не плакать, борись!!!

Девочки, кто живет в Киеве, сходите в Лавру закажите службу Сорокауст.(это когда читают за здравие  молитвы, очень сильные)У меня когда беда случилась, очень помогло!


Ксюшенька, держись, солнышко!

----------


## Анжелла

Ксюша,золотце! Зашла, прочитала...я в шоке! Солнышко, держись, а мы молимся! У меня нет слов. Просто знай, что мы рядом. :Tu:

----------


## KainskCherry

Я тоже в шоке,прям отойти не могу,да что же это такое?За что таким людям Господь посылает такие испытания?Куча слов в голове...Мы с тобой,мы рядом,все будет хорошо,мы верим в это!!!Держись,материнские мольбы-самые сильные,а мы тоже рядом и почти все матери своих детей,будь сильной и не вини себя ни в чем!!!Все будет хорошо,обязательно,по другому просто быть не может!!!!!!!:frown:

----------


## jpligunova

Ксюшенька! Держитесь!Бог не допустит ничего плохого,верьте,молитесь.Как мальчика зовут ,чтоб помолиться за него?

----------


## Анжелла

Девочки у Ксюхи сына зовут Сергей!

----------


## Уралочка

*Грустно и печально, слов нет....*.....
Ксюшенька,солнышко наше, держись! Сил и терпения тебе.
Помни, что мы всегда с тобой.
А Серёженька поправится обязательно. Верь в это.... всё будет просто отлично.
Мы любим тебя!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

Ксюша, сейчас нужно собраться и держаться. У тебя сильная покровительница - Ксения Петербуржская, попроси её о помощи, я тоже попрошу.
 Сын крещёный?
Ксюша, мы с тобой, знай это. Не казни себя, направь все свои мысли и душевные силы на сына.
Не пропадай, пиши, выходи на связь.

----------


## ЖасМи

Девочки, кто православный. Давайте духовно поможем Ксюше. Помолимся  заступнице жизни на земле Пресвятой Богородице. Даже кто не особо верит в силу слова, просто прочитайте эту молитву. Вы очень поможите Ксюше и Сергею...

*Заступнице усердная, Мати Господа Вышняго! Призри ныне с высоты святыя Твоея на нас, за раба Божьего Сергия, и покажи на нас чудныя милости Твоя: избави нас от всякия скорби, настави на путь всякия добродетели и благостыни, спаси от искушений, бед и болезней. Не имамы бо ни иныя помощи, ни иного предстательства, ни утешения, токмо Тебе, о Мати всех скорбящих и напаствуемых. Ты по Бозе наша Надеждо и Заступнице и, на Тя уповающе, сами себе, и друг друга, и всю жизнь нашу Тебе предаем во веки веков.
К кому возопием, Владычице; к кому прибегнем в горести нашей, аще не к Тебе, Царице Небесная; кто плач наш и воздыхание приимет, аще не Ты, Пренепорочная, надеждо христиан и прибежище нам, грешным. Кто паче Тебе в милости: приклони ухо Твое к нам, Владычице, Мати Бога нашего, и не презри требующих Твоея помощи: услыши стенание наше, подкрепи нас, грешных, вразуми и научи, Царице Небесная, и не отступи от нас, раб Твоих, Владычице, за роптание наше, но буди нам Мати и Заступница и вручи раба Божьиго Сергия милостивому покрову Сына Твоего: устрой нас, како угодно будет святей Твоей воле и приведи нас, грешных, к тихой и безмятежной жизни, да плачемся о гресех наших, да возрадуемся же с Тобою всегда, ныне и присно и во веки веков.
*

----------


## Donald

Ксень, держись! Помолимся! Молю Бога и верю, что ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Сын всё ещё в коме. Состояние тяжёлое. Врачи борятся, делают всё возможное.Родные мои, спасибо вам. Буду периодически, как смогу, заходить на форум. 
В реанимацию не пускают. 
Я его очень люблю. Даже не представляю, что такое могло случится...
Спасибо вам, родненькие. Вы очень близкие для меня люди. Спасибо, что со мной

----------


## sokolixa

Ксюш, ты только не молчи, не теряйся - мы хоть и далеко, но с тобой, с вами...

----------


## Nikol

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Ксения! Верьте - все будет хорошо!  У Вас есть надежда, а это главное...

----------


## Skadi

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Ксюша, только что узнала от Тани (Курица) о том, что случилось с Сергеем...
Ксюша...сейчас никакие слова не смогут пробиться сквозь постоянную боль ожидания - что станет с сыном...молись и ставь свечи за здравие Сергея....если пустят к постели.....постоянно твердить вслух, что ... материнское сердце найдёт самые главные слова, которые пробьются сквозь сознание сына!

[IMG]http://*********ru/574965.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

Ксюша, держись! Мы с тобой! Ну почему дети такие неблагодарные бывают?!
Господи, помоги ему выбраться и осознать содеянное!!! Сыновья, дочери наши! Сколько же переживёшь, пока вас на ноги поставишь!
Ксюшенька, всё ДОЛЖНО быть хорошо!

----------


## Курица

Ксюшаааааааааа, все встанет на свои места.Сережа выйдет из комы.Вы будете вместе. Ты будешь его понимать всегда.ВСЕ ПРОЙДЕТ!!!

----------


## Volodя

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Рудотель не очень силнодейственный препарат, от передозировки не встречались сложные и чрезвычайные происшествия. После передозировки промывается организм очень просто, потом недельку пошатывать будет, препарат расслабляет мышечные ткани. Так что ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Из интернета


> Передозировка
> Симптомы: чувство усталости, атаксия, тахикардия, гипотония, понижение тонуса мышц, кома, судороги, угнетение дыхания. Лечение: промывание желудка, прием активированного угля и сульфата бария, коррекция дыхания и кровообращения, симптоматическая терапия.

----------


## julia2222

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюшенька, только зашла, а тут такое. Держись, Солнышко, думай только о хорошем, верь и надейся, что всё обойдётся и всё наладится, мы все с тобой рядом, мы вместе с тобой верим, что всё будет хорошо. 



> Девочки, кто живет в Киеве, сходите в Лавру закажите службу Сорокауст.(это когда читают за здравие молитвы, очень сильные)У меня когда беда случилась, очень помогло!


Девочки, я с Киева, напишите мне в личку, что нужно сделать.

----------


## Анжелла

Ребята! КСюша на связи вот копирую ее----------------
Анжела, я с мобильного. На МСК не помню пароль. Поэтому пишу в одноклассниках.

у сына положитнльная динамика. Из комы пока не вышел.

он, глупый всё это дело запил алкоголем. Чтоб наверняка.

Я перед ним вину такую чувствую. Где-то упустила. Может не так воспитала. А может.....Спасибо, что вырядом.

почему-то своим друзьям, и знакомым говорить не хочу.

Стыдно. Да и злорадства не хочу.

Сейчас легче сыночку и мне полегче на сердце.

ВАШИМИ молитвами....СПАСИБО!!!------------------------------

Я спросила можно ли написать ее смс в МСК она написала--------------------

Можно. 

Анжела, не пойму почему, но меня поддерживают незнакомые мне люди. Я чувствую вашу энергетику.  Одной очень тяжело осилить. Хотя рядом мама, сестра.

Сегодня даже на связь вышел папа сына. предлагает помощь.

Утром думала, что я одна в своей беде. Но столько поддержки, столько понимания. Конечно передай всем от меня, что помогают ваши молитвы. Что всё пройдёт, как страшный сон. Вот только, как потом жить? Но об этом я буду думать потом. А сейчас главное.............
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Девочки! Надо молится!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Слава богу, на душе чуть полегчало....

----------


## Колесо

*Анжелла*,спасибо за сообщение...просто камень с души! Весь день как в воду опущенная,молилась и буду молиться,каждые 10 мин.смотрю нет ли сообщения,ты просто спасла меня от бессонной ночи..

*Ксюнька*,так держать, :Ok: позитивная динамика - это уже кое-что!!!Я верю,все будет хорошо!Не вздумай винить себя,это-юношеский максимализм,непримиримость...все пройдет...Мы с тобой!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Спасибо что написала, хоть с не таким тяжелым сердцем спать пойду.

----------


## Курица

*Девчонки,* она сейчас в больнице, с телефоном- там на Одноклассниках ее можно найти как Ксения Высоцкая(Волгоград), она сейчас НА САЙТЕ_можно поддержать!!!!!Я уже отправила ей сообщение!

----------


## julia2222

*Анжелла*, Спасибо, тебе, огромное, что передала нам Ксюшины слова. 

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюшенька, мы очень верим и искренне надеемся, что всё будет хорошо. И не думай о том, что будет потом, потому что потом - всё будет хорошо, всё наладится, всё образуется. А сейчас, мы продолжаем молиться, и думаем только о тебе и твоём сыне.

----------


## Курица

КОПИРУЮ КСЮШИНО СООБЩЕНИЕ ИЗ БОЛЬНИЦЫ С МОБИЛЬНОГО:
*спасибо вам всем. Отвечать всем не смогу. Очень много сообщений. Я вашими словами сейчас живу. На МСК попаду не скоро. Пусть не обижаютс остальные, что не отвечу.

Вы мне очень помогаете. ОЧЕНЬ.*

----------


## sokolixa

> *Девчонки,* она сейчас в больнице, с телефоном- там на Одноклассниках ее можно найти как Ксения Высоцкая(Волгоград), она сейчас НА САЙТЕ_можно поддержать!!!!!Я уже отправила ей сообщение!


Хотела отправить сообщение - ничего не получается... Туплю я в Одноклассниках... Чайник - он и на Урале - чайник :frown:...

----------


## Анжелла

> Хотела отправить сообщение - ничего не получается... Туплю я в Одноклассниках... Чайник - он и на Урале - чайник ...


Найди БОгатова Анжелла, Набережные Челны-это я. Ты видешь мое фото. В моих друзьях увидешь ее. Она без аватара.

----------


## Djazi

Господи, зашла в позитив, а тут такое.... Ксеничка, родная, держись. Мальчик твой выкарабкается,  я это чувствую. Буду молиться тоже.
*Не приведи судьба на склоне дней, нам пережить родных своих детей!...*

----------


## sokolixa

> Найди БОгатова Анжелла, Набережные Челны-это я. Ты видешь мое фото. В моих друзьях увидешь ее. Она без аватара.


Похоже это не для средних умов...
Речь идёт об этом сайте - http://odnoclassniki.km.ru ?

----------


## Анжелла

> чь идёт об этом сайте - http://odnoclassniki.km.ru ?


НЕт.
О другом. Вот моя страничка...http://wg5.odnoklassniki.ru/dk;jsess...rMain&tkn=8892

----------


## sokolixa

> НЕт.
> О другом. Вот моя страничка...http://wg5.odnoklassniki.ru/dk;jsess...rMain&tkn=8892


Видно не судьба... Не могу зарегистрироваться на этом сайте. Посылаю СМС-ку - отвечают: "Ошибка тарификации". Баланс на телефоне тоже узнать не могу - что-то глючит оператор. Видимо завтра разбираться придётся, вернее уже сегодня...

----------


## shoymama

Анжеллочка, миленькая, ты уж ей передай от нас с Ларисой (правда, Лар?) что мы чайники, но мы за нее очень-очень переживаем. Я тоже еще не умею на одноклассников ходить. Но Ксеньку поддержать ОЧЕНЬ хочу! Пусть держится!

----------


## Мусенок1980

Ксюшик, подруга, держись. Сережа выкарабкается. Я в это не просто верю, я это знаю!!! Это просто испытание, Господь посылает. Все будет хорошо.

----------


## shoymama

Девочки! Это хорошая свеча, Рождественская, мы ее в рождественскую ночь на Тамаде плюс зажигали. Пусть погорит, а?

----------


## skomorox

> Вот моя страничка...http://wg5.odnoklassniki.ru/dk;jsess...rMain&tkn=8892


указывать свою страницу бесполезно, т.к. сколько не жми на твою ссылку -каждый попадает только на свою страницу в Одноклассниках. Видимо, так специально сделали на Одноклассниках. Надо через поиск находить. Я тебя уже нашла по поиску, Анжелла.

----------


## Мусенок1980

Да Ольчик, пусть горит. За здравие Сереженьки! Пусть все будет хорошо! Не теряю надежду Ксюху в Москве увидеть!

----------


## skomorox

*sokolixa*,



> Видно не судьба... Не могу зарегистрироваться на этом сайте.


по-моему, Ксения на Моём мире тоже есть, если я не путаю.

----------


## Анжелла

Конечно есть Ксюша! Она у меня в друзьях.

----------


## skomorox

А что такое случилось с форумом? Мои два, идущих друг за другам поста - не склеились в один! Режим экономии отменён? Или какое-то новшество на форуме, про которое я не в курсе?

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжеллочка, миленькая, ты уж ей передай от нас с Ларисой (правда, Лар?) что мы чайники, но мы за нее очень-очень переживаем. Я тоже еще не умею на одноклассников ходить. Но Ксеньку поддержать ОЧЕНЬ хочу! Пусть держится!


ЕЕ сейчас нету. А я напилась и плачу.

----------


## skomorox

> А я напилась и плачу.


в том то и дело, что больше ничего нельзя сделать! Просто думать о хорошем и надеяться на лучшее.

----------


## Анжелла

> в том то и дело, что больше ничего нельзя сделать! Просто думать о хорошем и надеяться на лучшее.


Ирина, как плохо. Как будто беспомощность какая то. Чем помочь, что делать. А что мы можем сделать? Ничего.Я просто не представляю себя на месте Ксюши.Не хочу ставить себя на ее место, но ведь с каждым может быть. Мы молимся... Мне посоветовали выпить( я пью очень редко), но легче не стает...

----------


## KainskCherry

Анжелочка,какие новости там?Таня Курица написала,что улучшения?

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжелочка,какие новости там?Таня Курица написала,что улучшения?


Татьяна, тишина! Последние новости, что стало лучше, но из комы не вышел. :Tu:

----------


## KainskCherry

Господи,милостливый,да что же это такое....у самой 2 детей,я сраду на себя проицирую ситуацию...но я верю,выкарабкается,он же молодой,не может быть по другому,я всем сердцем верю,все наладится!!!
Ксюшенька,милая мы все с тобй!!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Попыталась выйти на одноклассники,собака пишет,сайт временно не работает...

----------


## Анжелла

> Попыталась выйти на одноклассники,собака пишет,сайт временно не работает...


И у меня...

----------


## Медведик

надеюсь это утро станет воистину добрым ДЛЯ ВСЕХ!!!!! Ксюш...ты не думай что и как будет потом...ты просто ЛЮБИИИИ всем сердцем. ПРОСТИ и НЕ ВИНИ не его не себя. 
Вместе мы сила..молитвы помогают...но главное твоя материнская молитва. И мысленный разговор с ним. Кричи ему КАК ты его любишь..КАК он тебе нужен.

Мысленно с тобой!

----------


## KainskCherry

Конечно же не винить не в коем случае,а то,что это не из-заотсутствия материнской любви-в этом убеждена каждая из нас!!!Ты,Ксюш,не спугни,самое главное,он сам все расскажет,я думаю,а отношения ваши еще крепче станут!!!

----------


## Курица

Доброе утро....
Вижу-новостей нет
Открыв страницу, выхватила глазами пост Анжеллы, прочитала..."напилась и плачу"-и- аж в глвзах потемнело...
Начала внимательно читать- отлегло...
Господи, помоги Ксюше!!!

----------


## Колесо

Только глаза открыла и бегом сюда.На одноклассниках ни Анжелла,ни Ксюшки не нашла,пишу-никого нет...Так что ждем новостей!Хороших новостей!
Продолжаем молиться,а пить бесполезно...полегчает на время а потом еще больнее...

----------


## bulya

Девочки, главное поддержка!Ксюша, не вини себя - ты главное держись, мы с тобой!Да, это страшно, а причине ты узнаешь потом, он сам всё расскажет.Но это потом, ты только не сломайся!Продолжаем молиться!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Всем здравствуйте. как то пальцы не поворачиваются написать доброе утро.  новостей как я вижу нет. надеюсь это значит что-то положительное.  я вчера ей на одноклассниках отправила весточку.

----------


## Skadi

Девочки, снова заглянула к вам - не выходит из головы Серёженька.....Господи, вчера молилась весь вечер...храни, Господи, детей наших, от всяческих бед, депрессий, от всякой черноты!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Как увижу новое сообщение - бегом сюда в надежде на хорошие новости. Но опять ничего... И на одноклассниках Ксюша была только вчера в 23 часа. Больше не выходила.....

----------


## Skadi

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Будет возможность, она обязательно даст нам знать, что и как там у Серёжи...

----------


## Масяня

Боже мой, да что же это в мире творится? Ксюшенька, солнышко, я очень редко сюда заглядываю, а здесь, прямо толкнуло что-то... Держись, родная...

Мальчишки, мальчишки, наши  маленькие, большие сынишки. Сижу и плачу. Потому как у меня с сыном (он студент в Тюмени) из-за учёбы вчера крупный скандал вышел. Как это всё глупо и бренно. Ну не получит он высшего образования, ну сделал Сергей что-то не так, но ведь главное, что у них дана свыше  возможность жить и исправить свои ошибки. Почему же они этого не понимают, а мы, глупые добрые мамы, всё время думаем, где, как не уберегли, где недодали тепла в этом беге на выживание...

Ксюнька, держись, а я завтра выеду в тюмень, хочу посмотреть в глаза своему сыну, чтобы сказать, что я буду любить его любым...

----------


## Skadi

> ну сделал Сергей что-то не так, но ведь главное, что у них дана свыше возможность жить и исправить свои ошибки. Почему же они этого не понимают, а мы, глупые добрые мамы, всё время думаем, где, как не уберегли, где недодали тепла в этом беге на выживание...


Кто же их знает...мы думаем, что знаем....а они часто совершают такие поступки, что не поддаются никакому объяснению...:frown:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Всем добрый день, хорошо когда можно обратиться за помощью и поддержкой и получить её. Надеюсь у Ксюши всё наладится и скоро они с Сергеем будут дома.  :Aga:

----------


## Nikol

Ксения!
Всегда нужно верить, что все будет хорошо.
Год назад а автомобильной катастрофе очень сильно пострадала наша менеджер. Она лежала в коме три дня. Нам не давали никаких прогнозов. Рабочий день у нас начинался с вопроса - Как Маша?. Мы ждали и молились. Мы надеялись. Врачи сказали, что если через три дня она не выйдет из комы, тогда ждать нечего. К концу третьего дня она очнулась. Вот уже год она делает всевозможные операции и реабилитируется. Осталось восстановить зубы и немного губу. Вчера она приходила ко мне.  А я радовалась, что она выжила и сидит напротив меня... Она разбилась в том году на Пасху...

Это хорошо, что Вы обратились на форум за поддержкой. На самом деле - люди здесь замечательные и переживают боль, как свою. Берут часть ее на себя и от этого становится немного легче....
Сережа обязательно поправится и Вы нам об этом напишите. Мы будем ждать от Вас  известий.

----------


## Мусенок1980

Мне Ксюшик сегодня смс-ку прислала. Но новостей нет, пока.

----------


## Курица

Так.Новостей нет.Выхожу с работы-на секундочку. 
Утром бегала в монастырь, подала Сорокоуст за здравие.
Помоги, Боженька, Ксении и Сергею.
Буду надеяться, как и все, что Ксеня сможет нам сразу сообщить, если мальчик выйдет из этого состояния.

----------


## julia2222

> Утром бегала в монастырь, подала Сорокоуст за здравие.


И я была утром в Киево-Печерской Лавре и подала Сорокоуст за здравие.
Буду верить и надеяться, что всё будет хорошо.

----------


## Колесо

> Так.Новостей нет.Выхожу с работы-на секундочку.
> Утром бегала в монастырь, подала Сорокоуст за здравие.
> Помоги, Боженька, Ксении и Сергею.
> Буду надеяться, как и все, что Ксеня сможет нам сразу сообщить, если мальчик выйдет из этого состояния.





> И я была утром в Киево-Печерской Лавре и подала Сорокоуст за здравие.
> Буду верить и надеяться, что всё будет хорошо.


Девчонки,какие же вы умницы!!!Это то единственное, чем мы сейчас можем помочь!!!У меня церковь в другом населенном пункте,а молебный дом я не воспринимаю как церковь,там раньше была школа,поэтому молюсь дома,по дороге на работу,по дороге домой...Жду вестей...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Это то единственное, чем мы сейчас можем помочь!!!


пока единственное....

----------


## sokolixa

Помоги им, Боже...

----------


## Анжелла

Девчата! НУ нет ничего! Это ужас! Я позвонила к Ксюше домой, трубку никто не берет. 
Татьяна! Я поняла, что выпивкой не поможешь...но очень надеялась. :Tu: 
Девочки, спасибо, что вы ходите в церковь и молитесь... :flower:  
Будем ждать и молится, чтоб все было хорошо.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Я позвонила к Ксюше домой, трубку никто не берет.


я тоже ломлюсь по скайпу, в ответ - тишина...
 я не хочу думать  о плохом,просто верю, что сын пришел в себя и она сейчас рядом с ним!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> просто верю, что сын пришел в себя и она сейчас рядом с ним!


Я тоже так думаю!

----------


## Katjatja

> Я тоже так думаю!


и я :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

А мне на 2,5 часа надо уйти,веду занятия в спорт зале.Мне сейчас кажется все таким глупым...Пойду ногами дрыгать, а мне хочется быть тут,держать руку на пульсе,быть рядом...Когда же появятся вести?Если кто-нибудь что-нибудь узнает напишите сразу!!!Не хочется лишний раз её дергать,значит она не может сейчас написать...будем ждать!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

Боже мой! Что творится! Редко бываю здесь, не успеваю просматривать все темы.
Светланка (*Масяня*), спасибо, что направила сюда.

Ксения, дорогая, держись всё будет хорошо! Мы с тобой!
Слёзы мешают видеть буквы. Молюсь вместе со всеми.

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

И я молюсь вместе с вами .
Верю ,что все будет хорошо.!

----------


## Курица

> Я позвонила к Ксюше домой, трубку никто не берет.





> я тоже ломлюсь по скайпу, в ответ - тишина...


Неизвестность пугает еще больше...Хоть бы фразу-мол, пошел на поправку...

----------


## Медведик

в одноклассниках она была в 23 часа вчера. 
Может всё-таки на поправку пошёл...и её присутствие стало небходимо?

----------


## Анжелла

Она,наверное в больнице. Я в скайпе посмотрела ее домашний, каждые 10 минут звоню и трубку никто не берет. Вот думаю, где же ее сотовый взять...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Вот думаю, где же ее сотовый взять


вот поэтому я и пыталась темку создать, что б каждый свои координаты писал ( и сотовые в т.ч...), но она чем-то Николаю не понравилась и он ее убрал....

----------


## Djazi

> Она,наверное в больнице. Я в скайпе посмотрела ее домашний, каждые 10 минут звоню и трубку никто не берет. Вот думаю, где же ее сотовый взять...


Анжелла, в больнице она, раз дома нет. 
Господи, будь милостив! Помоги нашей Ксюше, оставь ей его сыночка.

----------


## Медведик

> Вот думаю, где же ее сотовый взять...


а она в видео своё не вставляла координаты?

----------


## Анжелла

> а она в видео своё не вставляла координаты?


НЕ помню. Пошла в кинозал...

----------


## KAlinchik

девочки....у меня сердце замирает...боюсь вообще о чем-то думать...так хочется верить, что все хорошо!

----------


## orsia

надеемся!!! эт прям рок какой-то... Ксении - только сил.. Вот такие мы дети, непутевые.. оглядываюсь назад и понимаю, я своей маме СТОЛЬКО беспокойства и седых волос принесла... Но радости мы приносим в разы больше!!! ТАК ЧТО ТОЛЬКО ВЫЗДОРОВЛЕНИЯ!!!! ни о чем другом даже думать не хочется!!!!

и не зря Ксения написала в теме "территория добра" - здесь по-другому быть не должно!!! эт ее судьба сюда привела!!! ВСЕ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!

----------


## LapNik

Не знаю, какими словами можно было бы поддержать, но Я ВЕРЮ. ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!
Мыслями я с вами.

----------


## Ладушка

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Ксения. крепись, родная! Ты хорошая мать! Чудесный человек! Я всё откладывала свой поход в церковь... Но утром завтра первым делом схожу туда. Только что узнала про твою беду. (((
 Господи, береги наших сыновей!
Дай силы Сергею справиться.
Не оставляй его.
Ксения, терпения тебе  и  не кори себя!
Всё будет хорошо!

----------


## Katjatja

поймала себя на мысли что боюсь в тему заходить. что ж так долго. а мобильник может быть поспрашивать на одноклассниках у ее друзей. только наверно не рассказывая зачем.

----------


## orsia

*Katjatja*,
 да кто ж тебе так просто без ее согласия номер даст??? я бы врят ли дала... а в контакте ее нет??? там иногда оставляют мобильные

----------


## KAlinchik

> поймала себя на мысли что боюсь в тему заходить


 :Aga: :frown:
но ведь друзья хотя бы наверняка в курсе того, что происходит...

----------


## Медведик

у нас публичая профессия - телефон донести до потнциального клиента - в наших интересах

----------


## Инна Р.

> да кто ж тебе так просто без ее согласия номер даст??? я бы врят ли дала... а в контакте ее нет??? там иногда оставляют мобильные
> __________________


Девочки, она же на Тамаду + ехать собиралась - наверно деньги посылала, я сейчас там спрошу адрес, может и телефон есть у них?

Алина, сходи опять в Отчеты.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> но ведь друзья хотя бы наверняка в курсе того, что происходит...


А она писала. что друзьям не говорила....:frown:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Девочки, давайте не будем паниковать.* У Ксюши всё наладится обязательно! Сын поправится непременно.* Всему своё время, думаю, сейчас ей не до нас, и она свяжется с нами, когда сможет.

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Девочки, давайте не будем паниковать.


сПОКОЙСТВИЕ,ТОЛЬКО СПОКОЙСТВИЕ!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

вообще то да. я бы тоже телефон не дала без согласия. 

наверно и не надо звонить. не до нас. думаю Ксюша при первой возможности сюда заскочит, и обязательно с хорошими новостями.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Девочки, она же на Тамаду + ехать собиралась - наверно деньги посылала, я сейчас там спрошу адрес, может и телефон есть у них?


Спросила - только там сейчас в сети Антонины нету. Будем ждать.

----------


## ovesil

Ксенечка! Я только что сюда заглянула и... Держись, милая, все мы с вами! А я поеду в церковь прям сейчас. У меня когда сын в коме был я купила молитвослов и без остановки его читала поэтому знаю, с божьей помощью всё сладится. Ни на минуту не теряй надежды, у нас всё получится, я уверена!

----------


## Анжелла

Девочки, она недоступна! :Tu:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Девочки, она недоступна!


Ты нашла телефон сотовый?

----------


## sokolixa

Только бы она не замкнулась в себе! Господи, дай ей сил не сломаться и выдержать!
А Серёжке, глупышу этому, - вернуться как можно скорее, выздороветь, и жить долго и счастливо, на радость матери! 
Так и будет, надо верить!...

----------


## Nikol

> наверно и не надо звонить.


Я тоже так думаю. Если бы что-то было - она бы уже написала. А так, только лишний раз беспокоить. Может ей как раз сейчас не до этого. Может она сидит около спящего сына, а мы ее звонками донимаем. А может устала и сама уснула.  Давайте ждать. Она же знает, что мы ждем...

----------


## Инна Р.

Мне кажется, в больницах заставляют выключать сотовые (в реанимации точно), их сигналы влияют на аппаратуру. Наверное она там, в больнице... А если она там, то есть надежда!!! Я верю, что все переломилось к лучшему! Поэтому она там нужна и ей не до нас. Ждем.

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Если бы что-то было - она бы уже написала. А так, только лишний раз беспокоить


Дозвониться и спросить"Как дела?",нееет..поддержать нужно и хочется...но раз телефона нет,и не выходит человек на связь,это же ЕЁ выбор....и не нада думать о плохом..

----------


## Nikol

> Дозвониться и спросить"Как дела?",нееет..поддержать нужно и хочется..


Когда мне было плохо и я сидела около дочери, а мне названивали и спрашивали как дела? И каждый раз  повторяла как попугай одно  и тоже... Поверьте, что мне от этого легче не было, а наоборот больнее... Если она отключила телефон, значит скорее всего она чувствует тоже самое.... Или в больнице, чтоб не нарушать покой...

----------


## orsia

Я думаю, если что-нибудь случилось бы, пошли бы соболезнования на одноклассниках. А там все спокойно. Значит, все хорошо! надеемся на лучшее!!!

----------


## sokolixa

> Когда мне было плохо и я сидела около дочери, а мне названивали и спрашивали как дела? И каждый раз  повторяла как попугай одно  и тоже... Поверьте, что мне от этого легче не было, а наоборот больнее... Если она отключила телефон, значит скорее всего она чувствует тоже самое.... Или в больнице, чтоб не нарушать покой...


Скорее всего так и есть. Да и в реанимации, действительно нельзя находиться с включенным телефоном. 
Конечно, хочется ей позвонить, прибежать, что-то сделать... 
Нужно ждать, и верить в лучшее. Нас ведь так много! Это - большая сила!
Мы мысленно с ними. А мысль - материальна!...

----------


## naatta

Выхожу в тему каждые час-полчаса со вчерашнего дня!!!
Сожгла дома все свечи (2 маленькие, 1 большую).
Завтра надо идти в храм, т.к. свечи кончились!!!

Что же там с Ксюшенькой?????

Дай Бог, все будет хорошо!!!

Ждем и молимся!!!!

----------


## Nikol

Я думаю, что если телефон отключен, то значит все в порядке. Если бы что-то случилось, то он бы ей понадобился. Ей нужно было бы всех оповестить, все приготовить... Все это нужно было бы сделать быстро... Дай Бог Сереже выздоровления. Все будет ХОРОШО!

----------


## Volodя

Щя будут хорошие новости....

----------


## Анжелла

Ксюха ну ты где???? Мы же с ума сходим. Давай пиши скорее.

----------


## ovesil

Анжела сказала что Ксюха нашлась.

----------


## bulya

Да, вы правы, в реанимации не разрешают мобильные телефоны.Поверьте, сейчас ей не до нас,но нашу поддержку она ощущает!Нам остается только Ждать и Молиться!

----------


## Volodя

Сейчас Ксения напишет пост, она мне в скайп напис́ала: Цитирую



> Володя, спасибо. Всё уже хорошо, слава БОГУ
> Я сейчас всем напишу в позитиве. Сил порчти нет отвечать каждому. Устала очень


Ждём.......

----------


## Nikol

отсутствие плохих новостей - это уже хорошая новость...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Добрый вечер, родные мои. очень устала, но перед сном выхожу к вам. Новостей много, но главная
МИЛЫЕ МОИ, родненькие,вашими молитвами, моими слезами, слава ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ нашему, Господу БогуСЫН ПРИШЁЛ В СОЗНАНИЕ!
Очень слаб.  Осложнения на почки и сердце. Но лечащий доктор сказал, сердце молодое, поправимо, а вот почки....Но ведь это сейчас не так важно. Важно, что он ЖИВ. И врач сказал, что к концу недели, может, заберём его. ой, нет, ничего больше загадывать не буду. СЛАВА БОГУ. Спасибо всем, кто был со мной все эти СТРАШНЫЕ минуты. Спасибо,что молились.
2 дня боролись за него. В первый день даже не говорили с нами. Только ЖДИТЕ и всё.
 Даже не знаю от чего сейчас плачу больше. От горя или от радости. 
Милые мои, славные, это очень страшно, когда ребёнок........Теперь я знаю, что такое ГОРЕ.
А ещё, читая ваши посты, мне вдруг стало так неудобно. Родные мои люди, вы уж простите меня, что вот так, как ушат холодной воды вывалила на вас всё то, с чем принято справляться самой. Просто эмоциональный стресс был очень сильным и мне очень нужно было просто кому то закричать, заплакать, просто от боли не было сил молчать.
Но ваши смс, сообщения, честное слово, давали силы и энергию мне. Практически без сна были больше суток. 
а сегодня тел. выключала, так как в реанимации его нельзя включать.
Девочки мои, мальчишки *СЫНОК МОЙ БУДЕТ ЖИТЬ!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Анжелла

> Девочки мои, мальчишки СЫНОК МОЙ БУДЕТ ЖИТЬ!!!!!!!!!!!


Слава БОгу!

----------


## Nikol

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Слава Богу! Теперь уже все самое страшное позади. Теперь с каждым днем, каждым часом Ваш сын будет поправляться.  Отдохните сами. Эти двое суток Вас вымотали. Вам сейчас нужны силы для того, чтобы ухаживать за вашим сыном и быть рядом. Когда будет возможность - сообщайте нам как у Вас дела. Мы будем ждать...

----------


## ovesil

Боженька, милостивый спасибо и слава тебе! Завтра всем снова в храмы -  поблагодарить Бога! Ксенечка!  Пусть сыночка твой поправляется ведь его уже не только ты любишь но и все мы!

----------


## Курица

Мама дорогая!Опять плачу!Господи!
Вот ведь читала-_не понимала_-про горе...
Дословно не помню-смысл передаю:, мол -говорят-ноготь сломала-горе, колготки порвались-горе, каша подгорела-горе...Все это- мелкие неприятности...Только три события можно считать горем:смерть, болезнь и плохие дети...

Ксене-спать, а нам - вздохнуть полной грудью...

----------


## черника

Он теперь будет крестник форума, все за него переживали. Надеюсь, это будет последняя большая глупость в его жизни. Ксюша, терпения и сил тебе!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Даже не читала ещё ваших сообщений, но их пришло очень много. Разрешите не писать каждому в личку. Правда очень устала. Но такого количества смс и сообщений я не представляла.
Разрешите здесь всех вас обнять, попросить у вас прощения, расцеловать и поплакать теперь уже от радостной новости. Спасибо, родные, милые мои друзья, что были со мной. Страшшное позади.
А теперь разрешите мне уйти. Спать.
Я обязательно выйду завтра вечером, после больницы.
Ещё раз говорб вам всем. ВАШИ МОЛИТВЫ и ПОДЕРЖКА дошли до БОГА. Спасибо всем, спаибо, спасибо.....
Реву, как белуга. Это же надо.....Ну не буду. не буду о плохом. Теперь только территория доьра.
Спокойной ночи!

----------


## Ольга-63

> А ещё, читая ваши посты, мне вдруг стало так неудобно. Родные мои люди, вы уж простите меня, что вот так, как ушат холодной воды вывалила на вас всё то, с чем принято справляться самой.


Ты правильно сделала, Ксения. Со всех концов страны люди молились за тебя и твоего сыночка. И бог услышал наши молитвы.
И мы СЧАААААААСТЛИВЫЫЫЫЫЫ!!!!!!

----------


## ovesil

И я реву как белуга! Спокойной ночки Ксюшик! Спокойной ночи все жители территории добра! всего вам доброго!

----------


## julia2222

> Реву, как белуга. Это же надо....


Все ревём от радости, Ксюшенька! Слава Богу! Пусть сыночек поправляется скорее!
А Ты - СПАТЬ, нужно восстановить силы!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Отвечаю ещё раз и всё таки отключусь. Ладно? Мне очень хочется написать всем, всем. Скайп просто пылает от сообщений, но можно завтра?
Володя, мы его заберём в субботу не домой. Его повезут в часную клинику в Кисловодске ( очень не хотелось говорить об этом,но вы люди взрослые, поймёте) в психорапевтическую - реабелитационную здравницу закрытого типа. Уже договорились...Если всё будет идти так, как сказал доктор. Три недели он будет там.
Самое страшное, Катюнь (отвечаю на твой вопрос) - это то, что мне запретили с ним видиться, а уж тем более забирать домой. Я же сказала, что новостей много, не все утешительные, но главная и самая важная - это жизнь.
У Серёжи произошёл внутренний конфликт, драма, стресс, что ещё не знаю, но раз он пошёл на такой шаг, то просто изменить интерьер в комнате, не выход. надо будет менять дом. Но сейчас не хочу об этом. Всё мелочи, мелочи.
Простите меня. Но всё. Отвечать больше не могу. До завтра......Всех крепко обнимаю.

----------


## Katjatja

> Слава БОгу!


ой какие хорошие новости! организм молодой будем надеяться на полное освобождение. станет легче, возьмется за почки по полной программе.

----------


## Сильва

*Ксения Высоцкая*, от души отлегло.
 Ксюша, всё нормально, после попытки суицида, будем называть свершившееся своим названием, человека обязаны отправить на курс реабилитации. И дай Бог, чтоб там оказались мудрые, толковые лекари душ. Тебе, конечно, будет тяжело без него это время, но ты съездишь, рассажешь врачам о сыне - ты же знаешь, ПОЧЕМУ он так поступил, и они обязательно найдут нужные формы помощи Серёже. А ещё - смогут объяснить, какие чувства ты испытала за эти дни...
Если мы все зарёванные пишем в теме, то о тебе вообще молчу. Чудная ты, сильная мама, желаю счастья тебе большого-большого!

----------


## Анжелла

Где найти силы преодолеть, то что мы чувствуем! Вышел Сергей из комы и здорово! И тут пошла работа мозга. Почему? Где недосмотрели? Что не то сделали? Зная Ксюшу-это так и будет...А зачем задавать этот вопрос? Не надо ничего ворошить. Никаких вопросов, никаких ответов, просто перешагнуть и идти дальше. Главное, что он жив! Ксюша, не твоя это проблема, а его мировозрение! Не грызи себя дорогая! :flower:  Мы не Макаренко. И незнаем как правильно поступать. Надо просто жить дальше.:redface:

----------


## Volodя

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Главное-чтоб он не воспринял клинику в кисловодске как псих. больницу. Наймите ХОРОШЕГО психолога, или ещё лучше, пусть с ним поговорит его самый лучший друг или его девушка (если есть) с ними психолог должен провести беседу, и тогда их отправлять к Сергею. Результат гарантирую!

----------


## bulya

Слава Богу, прочла сообщения и отлегло от сердца! Ксюша, сейчас Вам как нельзя нужно собраться с духом, всю его боль Вы должны будете взять на себя.И дай Вам Бог терпения!А оно у вас есть:это каждодневный труд, реанимация -это реанимация тела, а Вам нужно реанимировать его Душу.И вот тогда будьте рядом,любящая и понимающая!!!Мы с ВАМИ!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Вчера, когда я тут ревела за монитором, мой 5-летний Андрюха стал спрашивать причину. Я ему объяснила. А он говорит: Мама, не плачь, я желание загадал, чтоб этот мальчик выздоровел. Значит, он обязательно выздоровеет!!! А когда сегодня узнал, что всё нормально, такой счастливый бегал: - мам, я же говорил, что всё будет хорошо!!!



> Самое страшное


Ксюшечка, убеди себя, что это не страшно, страшное в прошлом. 
*Организм молодой, возможности самовосстановления очень большие!!!*
*ВСЁ ХОРОШО!!!*

----------


## Колесо

*Ксюшка*,милая,я снова плачу,но теперь от радости!ТЫ сама говоришь:мелочи,все мелочи...Так что пока никаких переживаний все силы на выздоровление и только потом.....далеко потом-работа над ошибками(что?как?почему?зачем?),тихая,спокойная,взвешенная....Ты умничка что выстояла!Мы все с тобой!!!
НУ что,форумчане,всем спокойной ночи и приятных снов!Как здорово что есть у меня такая форумская (здоровская!)семья!!!Я и правда к вам ооооочень привыкла за эти месяцы,если бы мне кто раньше сказал,что я буду с виртуальными друзьями проводить столько времени,делиться с ними в трудные и радостные моменты - не поверила бы ни за что!!!

----------


## naatta

Господи, спасибо Тебе!!!
Спасибо, что все хоть немного разрешилось!!!

Ксюшенька, спасибо тебе, что выстояла эти страшные часы!!!!

Ребята, девчонки и мальчишки!!! Спасибо ВАМ за то, что вы есть, что были рядом, что никто не остался равнодушным!!!!

Реву, из-за слез монитора не видно!!!! Но такое облегчение!!!!!

Спасибо вам всем, родные!!! Все время читала ваши сообщения, и просто нет слов......

----------


## Анжелла

А может нам открыть тему мне плохо. Может она будет невостребованой, но какждый будет знать, что его поддержат. Или не стоит?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А может нам открыть тему мне плохо


У нас была такая тема - Синяя тетрадка. Но из-за обилия негатива её прикрыли.

----------


## shoymama

Ксень, не могу писать - реву, да и слова все равно не передадут всего. Держись, моя хорошая. Я молюсь и за Сережу, и за тебя, чтобы у вас на все хватило сил

----------


## naatta

> А может нам открыть тему мне плохо. Может она будет невостребованой, но какждый будет знать, что его поддержат. Или не стоит?


Анжелл, ни в коем случае!!!!!
Не дай Бог!!! Никому такого!!!

Это, как говорится, нельзя откладывать на черный день!!!! Значит ты его ждешь, и он обязательно придет!!!
Надо откладывать на путешествия, на ремонт, на наряды... На все только хорошее!!!
Только не на плохое!!!
И ждать только хорошего!!!!
Мысли и слова материальны!!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

Девочки, сейчас после такого радостных известий в голове крутится притча О ЛЮБВИ, подаренная нам Маней... 

Четыре свечи спокойно горели и потихоньку таяли...
Было так тихо, что слышалось, как они разговаривают.
Первая сказала: 
"Я СПОКОЙСТВИЕ.
К сожалению, люди не умеют меня сохранить. 
Думаю, мне не остается ни чего другого, как погаснуть!" 
И огонек этой свечи погас.

Вторая сказала:
"Я ВЕРА. 
К сожалению, я никому не нужна. 
Люди не хотят ничего слушать обо мне, поэтому нет смысла мне гореть дальше".
Едва произнеся это, подул легкий ветерок и загасил свечу.

Очень опечалившись, третья свеча произнесла: 
"Я ЛЮБОВЬ. 
У меня нет больше сил гореть дальше. Люди не ценят меня и не понимают. 
Они ненавидят тех, которые их любят больше всего - своих близких". 
Долго не дожидаясь, и эта свеча угасла.

Вдруг в комнату зашел ребенок и увидел 3 потухшие свечки. Испугавшись, он закричал:
"Что вы делаете!? Вы должны гореть – я боюсь темноты!" 
Произнеся это, он заплакал.

Взволнованная четвертая свеча сказала: 
"Не бойся и не плачь! Пока я горю, всегда можно зажечь и другие три свечи: 
Я - НАДЕЖДА".

... НАДЕЖДА уже зажгла ВЕРУ. Осталось зажечь ещё две свечки... Но насколько уже больше света!

----------


## jpligunova

Благодарение Господу,что все разрешилось хорошо!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/581909m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

Ксения! Держись!!!
Сережа! Живи!!!
Я молюсь за вас...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Здравствуйте, дорогие!
Приехала со встречи однокурсников, а тут у нас такое несчастье...
Ксюшенька, верь, всё наладится, обязательно!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Пройдёт черная полоса, будет белая, точно знаю- будет!
Самое главное- не упрекай ни себя, ни его. Что случилось, то случилось, время вспять все равно не повернёшь. Смотри вперёд, если что - советуйся со специалистами, психология- великая вещь, если правильно применять ее.
Ксеня, как я тебя понимаю. у самой взрослый сын! Держись! И пиши.

----------


## KainskCherry

Слава,тебе Господи!!!!!!Отпустило!Как хорошо,мы все верили и сопереживали,каждый из нас надеялся и верил в лучшае...и еще раз поняли,что мы одна большая семья и в горести и в радости!!!
Ксюша ,ты большая умничка,теперь все будет хорошо!!!Мы с тобой!!!Если нужно что-ты только скажи,может денег надо,чтоб почки восстановить,так мы скинемся,все сообща и поможем тебе,ты только дай знать!!!Мы с тобой!!!
Мать сына и дочурки.Ваша Вишенка.

----------


## Масяня

> может денег надо,чтоб почки восстановить,так мы скинемся,все сообща



Вишенка, какая ты умничка! Я присоединяюсь. Ксения, ты не одна и не одинока!

----------


## Курица

ДОБРОЕ утро, Форум! Здравствуйте ВСЕ( в самом прямом смысле этого слова!!!!)
Ксень, собирайся, планируй жизнь-у тебя же еще доча, которой в эти напряженные дни без мамы было ой как плохо!!!
Наверное, ты уже поняла, что ысе мы - с тобой...
Помните, что там пели "Неуловимые мстители " в конце фильма:
"...вы нам только шепните,
мы на помощь придем!"..

И это-не красивые слова.

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро девочки! Сегодня оно воистину доброе. Дождались хороших вестей. 
Как хорошо что мы есть друг у друга. Воистину существует форумское товарищество. 

ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШОООООООООООООООООООООООООООООООООООООО

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро!
Как я соскучилась по вам! 
У нас началась настоящая весна, наконец-то солнышко, природа просыпается, а вместе с ней и мы начинаем новый виток в жизни. Наверное, не зря наши предки встречали Новый год весной.
Впечатления от встречи однокурсников у меня остались какие-то тягостные... Из преподавателей остались только 2 работающих в педучилище, много не приехало, хотя так обещали... И именно те, кого я бы хотела увидеть, причем даже не позвонили... У девочки, которая взяла на себя наш прием, случилось несчастье (авт. авария), и все пошло не так, как планировали. Все местные в 6-8 часов вечера разбежались к своим кастрюлям или к чему там еще, не знаю; наверное, кастрюли - это важно, гораздо важнее. А мы, четыре дуры, припёршиеся из-за границы, вчетвером всю ночь в гостинице пообщались (что мы могли сделать и на Украине), утром прогулялись по городу и отбыли на Родину. Зря готовила программу,зря тянули ноутбук, колонки, микрофон. Пригодилась только бутылка шампанского, одноразовые стаканчики и фрукты, иначе вообще было бы все насухую...Всё свелось к отчёту каждой об этапах своей карьеры, хотя не всем можно было особо чем хвастаться (чего я не хотела, не по отношению ко мне, у меня-то с этим порядок). 
А может, всё дело в том, что там было всё в прошлом, а вместе с вами Я СМОТРЮ В БУДУЩЕЕ, невзирая на возраст?

----------


## Сильва

Танюшка, привет! Мы уж соскучились!!! Говорила ж я, в Харьков сразу надо было планировать, нечего по загпраницам разъезжать!!! Ну ничего, мы со временем сделаем наши восточноукраинские встречи регулярными, у нас народу с Донбасса много!!!:biggrin: Будем к вам в гости ездить!
Но всё равно - посмотрела, как люди живут, о себе рассказала, обстановку сменила... Нужно иногда отвлечься от повседневных дел.
Люди!!! Всех с первым апреля!

----------


## Медведик

У меня на сотовом дата 31 марта. А все похдровляют и хохмят. 
Дату перевела: УСЁ начинаю дурачится!!!!!!!!!!!
Пусть вам в рот попадёт смешинка и щекочет весь день!!!!!!

----------


## sokolixa

У-у-у-ух, дышать стало легче! Слава богу! У меня вчера на радостях даже Интернет вырубился. Прочитала Ксюшино сообщение, сразу - писать, а в ответ: "Сервис не обнаружен". Компьютер перезагружала несколько раз - бесполезно. в слезах и соплях пошла спать...
Много чувств, мыслей... Самое страшное позади, а сколько ещё впереди... Боженька вернул его... Как хочется, чтобы последствий было как можно меньше! И физических - чтоб восстановилось всё, а самое главное - душа чтоб излечилась... Что же там творилось, чтоб решиться на такое...
Господи! Помоги ты нашим детям! Дай им силы, волю, терпение, разум! Чтоб они понимали,  и решали свои проблемы не таким образом!... Дай силы, волю, терпение и мудрость нам, чтобы мы всё вовремя замечали и понимали, могли их уберечь!... Прости, что многого у тебя прошу...

Спасибо ВСЕМ, что ВЫ - ЕСТЬ! *Анжела*, я думаю, - не надо открывать другую тему, ведь если, не дай Бог (!!!), у кого-нибудь что-то случится - он может прийти сюда, и ему помогут и поддержат, потому что здесь - ТЕРРИТОРИЯ ДОБРА! СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!

Я поддерживаю*KainskCherry и Масяню*. Ещё вчера в теме "Коллеги и конкуренты" *Марья* написала:



> Сообщение от *Марья* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Кстати, о помощи...Девчонки, наверно, Ксюхе на реабилитацию сына деньги немалые понадобятся. Давайте рассмотрим варианты - чем можем помочь и самое главное - как это сделать? Я не богачка, но ведь с миру по нитке.....


Давайте подумаем - как?

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Всех! Всех! Всех! С праздником дуракаваляния!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/558376m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

> Давайте подумаем - как?


Может переводить деньги на неё?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Давайте посмеемся,
Удаче-улыбнемся,
И встретим неудачу
Без скорби и без слез.
День смеха-добрый праздник.
Пусть в смехе грусть увязнет,
И мы тогда всесильны,
И это вот всеръез.
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ, КОЛЛЕГИ!

----------


## Ладушка

Как много прелести утратило бы наше счастье, если бы никто не радовался ему вместе с нами! Как трудно было бы перенести наши несчастья без друга, который испытывает их ещё сильнее нас! *Цицерон*

----------


## Dium

Нет слов... я прочла все.. впервые сегодня прочла. Давно в теме не была:frown: Ксюшенька, милая, Господь- есть Любовь! и будем уповать на Божью Волю!!! А с таким добрым и любящим  сердце матери и с такой неравнодушной, теплой, искренней семьей нашей форумовской сыну не может быть плохо, с каждым днем будет лучше!!! Наша положительная энергия, которая направлена на ЖЕЛАНИЕ исцелить Сереженьку, обязательно поможет!!!
Главное, ни на секунду не усомниться!!!! 
Мы все будем молиться и пусть ангел-хранитель поможет!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Девочки мои, мальчишки СЫНОК МОЙ БУДЕТ ЖИТЬ!!!!!!!!!!!


Ксюшка!!!! ну вот, свершилось - СЛАВА БОГУ!!! милосерден Господь  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Остальное уже всё прилагаемо! :smile:

----------


## manja

Я вчера написала Ксении в личку пару слов для поддержки и больше не смогла...
А просто задумалась...о таком случае, который может однажды...произойти...
Как избавиться от страха, который не дает уснуть....когда кто то из близких тяжело болен...
Когда у нас есть какая то проблема...т о как говорится у страха глаза велики... и вечером эта проблема кажется всегда такой большой и неразрешимой... Но есть же и другая поговорка: утро вечера мудреннее... И вот когда вечером ты не смог решить проблему и всю ночь не  сомкнул глаз ....просыпаешься утром... и вдруг....эта проблема уже не кажется тебе такой страшной...

*Но именно такая ситуация с проблемами в жизни может касаться всего, но только не смерти и болезни....* 
И глубоко в душе ты думаешь...вот проснуться бы утром и чтобы ысе это было страшным сном... Просыпаешься, а эта боль и тяжесть на сердце...не ушли и не уйдут...Я наю о чем говорю сейчас..

Я рада Ксюша, что ты сможешь вздохнуть сейчас, пусть не спокойно...пусть на пару часов...
много нерешенных вопросов впереди...
*Наберись мужества...и будь сильной... 
Откуда черпать силу спросишь ты? 
А все оттуда, где она у тебя тоннами скрыта, в твоей душе материнской....И ее хватит на все, я уверена...* 
Когда мне было вот так плохо...я садилась в машину и уезжала в лес или в за город... и смотрела вдаль...Ветер...слышал меня, травинки ловили мои слезы... а солнце грело мою душу...Никого не было больше...И я становилась тогда самой собой...той, что знает что такое горе...и примирилась с тем, что оно пришло ....
А если ты примиришься с этим и не будешь возмущаться...и задавать вопросы типа: зачем? почему мне такое? Вот тогда у тебя появятся силы чтобы жить с этим и бороться....

Я очень хотела бы тебе помочь... И сказать, что все таки ты счастливее меня...
Счастливее тем, что ты мама...Что у тебя есть дети...И что они однажды оценят то, что ты им дала .и сделала для них.........и еще дашь...Жизнь такая большая... и бывает такой несправедливой кажется нам...Но ты верь...в лучшее... Просто верь...и говори  об этом своим детям... И однажды придет день в твоей жизни, я знаю....что он обязательно придет...когда солнце будет греть.... и душа смеяться...а ине плакать....

----------


## Volodя

У кого-то юмор вообще розыгрался не на шутку.... Мне на почту пришло три письма с передачи "Жди меня" но прохожу по ссылке, пишет, мол, сервер временно недоступен.......................

----------


## Колесо

Девочки и мальчики,с праздником!!!Сходите по ссылке,улыбнитесь:biggrin:
http://vkontakte.ru/away.php?to=http...%2F1997267.swf

----------


## ovesil

Привет! Я тоже хочу всех поздравить с первым апреля. никогда я не шутила в этот праздник, но сегодня вдруг!!! Совершенно случайно вспомнила как  tamada-yaroslavl  рассказал про шутку с порванными штанами. Я ни с того ни с сего мужу кричу, "Жень, Никита шёл домой, в лужу упал, брюки разорвал, стоит около почты прям около стены, потому как штаны по шву на попе совсем разорвались, весь в грязи беги давай отнеси ему одежду, переодень где-нибудь. Возьми воды хоть помыть руки, да мордашу. Он (не поверите)  повёлся, схватил  канистру с водой, штаны спортивные сыну, пакет большой (говорит вещи грязные сложить) и ломанулся. Я аж на пол свалилась, вот насмеялась вдоволь, а потом он звонит, говорит Оль, я его не найду чё -то. Хожу как дурак с канистрой и полотенцем, (а я даже сказать боюсь ему что пошутила, думала он меня прибьёт.) Пока глотала смех, крикнула в трубку "с первым апреля", а он трубку взял и бросил. Думаю, ну всё копец, щас полаемся. приехал домой, я дверь открыла и как начала ржать, а он сказал "ДУРЫНДА ТЫ!" Продолжили ржать уже вдвоём! Сыну рассказала (он у бабушки был), а онне верит как это папа мог повестись на такое. Короче с первым апреля вас! Улыбайтесь, я вас очень люблю!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Колесо*,
 ой, Колёсико, моя дочура нащекотала бедного зайца вдоволь, спасибки!

----------


## Katjatja

> Привет! Я тоже хочу всех поздравить с первым апреля. никогда я не шутила в этот праздник, но сегодня вдруг!!! Совершенно случайно вспомнила как  tamada-yaroslavl  рассказал про шутку с порванными штанами. Я ни с того ни с сего мужу кричу,


kuku:biggrin:
Оля ну насмешила:biggrin:
 а кто может вспомнить розыгрыши когда может быть не сами разыгрывали а вас успешно  разыграли? я свой вечером расскажу.

----------


## Колесо

> Короче с первым апреля вас! Улыбайтесь, я вас очень люблю!


Ну,Олька,сама напросилась...расскажу как меня разыграл однажды муж,было давно,а помню как сейчас!Я по биологическому ритму- "сова",ну люблю я поспать!И вот утром,когда муж уезжает на работу(это мне еще час спать)1 апреля встаю,иду в туалет,но еще не проснулась...по выключателю щёёёёёлк,ан нет,не работает,а мне особо-то и не надо,я же сплююююю....Я присаживаюсь на унитаз, и...о....ужас,там что-то неопознанное,холодное...я с криком выбегаю,а муж валяется от смеха на полу!
Потом хохотали вместе,он мне живописал всю картину моего выхода,его выкручивание лампочки и т.д.
Этот приколист(муж мой)натянул пленку между сиденьем:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## zizi

Девочки, а сегодня вот что получила, делюсь с вами для хорошего настроения.
http://narod.ru/disk/7247202000/%D0%...D0%B8.pps.html

----------


## Медведик

> моя дочура нащекотала бедного зайца вдоволь, спасибки!


 И мои дети его уже битый час щекочууут и хохочут)))) Спрасибо Танюш  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> а вас успешно  разыграли?


дочь сегодня со школы пришла и тетрадь показывает...а там: безобразие...не готова к уроку..в среду с родителями в школу!!!!!!!
я аж слова забыла(((( а она переворачивает страницу а там: 1 апреля - никому не верю..и подпись классного руководителя)

----------


## skomorox

*zizi*,



> Девочки, а сегодня вот что получила, делюсь с вами для хорошего настроения.
> http://narod.ru/disk/7247202000/%D0%...D0%B8.pps.html


насмеялась! :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

> Девочки, а сегодня вот что получила, делюсь с вами для хорошего настроения.
> http://narod.ru/disk/7247202000/%D0%...D0%B8.pps.html
> __________________


Спасибо,посмеялись всей семьей!!! :Ok:

----------


## Katjatja

а чтоб зайца посмотреть надо регистрироваться?

http://www.dni.ru/society/2009/4/1/162980.html

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Только что нашла шутку, о том что Галыгин и Седакова будут на Евровидении представлять союз белоруссии и россии с песней  про дружбу "Птеродактиль Вадим":biggrin:  очень жалею что это  все же розыгрыш.

----------


## Колесо

> а чтоб зайца посмотреть надо регистрироваться?


Катюш,просто по ссылке заходишь и все щекотите зайчика!

----------


## Volodя

Вы лучше не зайчиков щекотите, а нервы своим любимым!:wink: так сказать, первоапрельская профилактика нервов...

----------


## skomorox

*Колесо*,



> Катюш,просто по ссылке заходишь и все щекотите зайчика!


да где зайца-то щекотят все? :eek:Сколько по ссылке не захожу - там просто газета с новостями. :frown:Где правильная ссылка на зайца?

----------


## bulya

> Сколько по ссылке не захожу - там просто газета с новостями. Где правильная ссылка на зайца?


И у меня также, даёшь ссылку!

----------


## zizi

http://post.kards.ru/images/postcard/19973/1997267.swf
Вот здесь заяц. Уже час щекочу и сама ржу!

----------


## Уралочка

Есть бог на свете, и мы все об этом знаем!!!
СЛАВА БОГУ!!! Ксюнечка, а по другому и не могло быть, ведь столько людей искренне переживали и мысленно поддерживали.
Спасибо Вам. милые, любимые мои форумчане - за то, что Вы есть, за то, что Вы всегда рядом :flower: 
если мы живём далеко друг от друга, это не говорит о том, что мы не близки.......

А ЕЩЁ..... С 1 АПРЕЛЯ ВСЕХ!!!!!!!!!! (была бы возможность, раскричалась бы на весь форум :Aga: )
Всем только всего наилучшего :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ЖасМи

Девочки. Очень короткая весточка пришла от Ксюши ( к сожалению, пока  дремала). Завтра её сына переводят в палату.... Господи, опять слёзы... :rolleyes:

----------


## IRUSIK77

> *Ксения Высоцкая*,
>  Ксения! Верьте - все будет хорошо!  У Вас есть надежда, а это главное...


Николь, я просто восхищаюсь добротой Вашей души. Дай Бог, чтобы у Вас тоже всё хорошо было в дальнейшем.  

Девочки, все вы так хорошо поддерживали Ксению, вы умеете найти нужные слова. Молодцы. 
Зайдите, пожалуйста в тему Николь, ей очень нужна Ваша поддержка. 
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=123982

----------


## Анжелла

> Привет! Я тоже хочу всех поздравить с первым апреля. никогда я не шутила в этот праздник, но сегодня вдруг!!! Совершенно случайно вспомнила как tamada-yaroslavl рассказал про шутку с порванными штанами. Я ни с того ни с сего мужу кричу, "Жень, Никита шёл домой, в лужу упал, брюки разорвал, стоит около почты прям около стены, потому как штаны по шву на попе совсем разорвались, весь в грязи беги давай отнеси ему одежду, переодень где-нибудь. Возьми воды хоть помыть руки, да мордашу. Он (не поверите) повёлся, схватил канистру с водой, штаны спортивные сыну, пакет большой (говорит вещи грязные сложить) и ломанулся. Я аж на пол свалилась, вот насмеялась вдоволь, а потом он звонит, говорит Оль, я его не найду чё -то. Хожу как дурак с канистрой и полотенцем, (а я даже сказать боюсь ему что пошутила, думала он меня прибьёт.) Пока глотала смех, крикнула в трубку "с первым апреля", а он трубку взял и бросил. Думаю, ну всё копец, щас полаемся. приехал домой, я дверь открыла и как начала ржать, а он сказал "ДУРЫНДА ТЫ!" Продолжили ржать уже вдвоём! Сыну рассказала (он у бабушки был), а онне верит как это папа мог повестись на такое. Короче с первым апреля вас! Улыбайтесь, я вас очень люблю!


Оля, РЖУНЕМОГУ, просто под столом лежу...:biggrin: Слезы из глаз брызжут. Я не знаю, как бы мой муж отреагировал, но наверное не смеялся бы. :Aga:  Я бы не рискнула так пошутить. 16 лет прожили, а хотелось бы еще.:biggrin:
 А я сегодня думала, что банки разводят даже. Позвонила в банк проверить баланс и там мне называют сумму космическую. Я думаю..Ничего себе шуточки у банков..., а оказывается просто мужу отпуск дали и отпускные начислили.Вот я была приятно удивлена. :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Этот приколист(муж мой)натянул пленку между сиденьем


Ой не могу...:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 28 минут*



> http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=123982


А мы там были и каждый день заходим.:frown:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Добрый вечер, форум. Да, именно *добрый вечер*.
Сегодня, наконец, смогла прочитать все сообщения, посты, пообщаться по скайпу.
Вы знаете, что произошло чудо? И это чудо - благодаря вашим молитвам. Бог слышал со всех городов ваши слова, а я чувствовала в сердце вашу поддержку.
Не правда, что это виртуальная, не настоящая жизнь. А если для многих это и так, то дай им Господь, вот таких виртуальных, но *ДРУЗЕЙ*.
А, вообще, не хочу называть вас друзьями. Вы - моя семья. Родные и близкие люди.

Сегодня видела Серёньку. Он говорит, плоховато, но я всё поняла. Ходить тоже тяжело, но вставал. Пока такое чувство, что не осознал нщё, что с ним произошло. Но вот эти слова, думаю, очень важны.
" Мама, мне было очень сегодня страшно!"
Ничего, мой славный, всё страшное позади. Всё теперь будет по-другому. Я много за эти 2 дня думала, а ещё больше читала ваши сообщения.
Боже, как же они мне помогли - ваши советы. Еслиб не вы, может очередную ошибку допустила сегодня при встрече. Старалась держаться так, что это простое отравление. Буду оберегать его от знакомых, друзей, соседей.
Его в субботу повезёт психолог в Кисловодск. Уже купили билеты. Сейчас психолог разговаривает со мной. Учит, как надо. Но самое интересное то, всё что он говорит я уже прочла в ваших сообщениях.
Я рада, что Сергей уедет из города на время. Ему надо сменить обстановку, и как вовремя в больнице нам предложили такой вариант. 
Доченьку забрала сегодня домой. Завтра пойдём с ней вмете к братику. Она ждёт. И он первым делом спросил о ней.
А ещё меня оченб тронули ваши слова, по-поводу материальной помощи. Я просто остолбенела. Чужие, не знающие меня люди, и так.......
Милые мои девочки, мальчики - по деньгам справляюсь. Я не одна. Родители помогают, папа Серёжин оплатил клинику. Сама скопила деньжат для поездки в Крым. Так что, огромное СПАСИПБО, но не надо.

А теперь самое главное. Дорогие мои форумчане. Я Очень счастлива, что судьба мне подарила знакомство с такими людьми. Обязательно за всех вас поставлю свечу в ХРАМЕ, за вас, за ваших детей, за ваше ЗДРАВИЕ. 

Сегодня я подолбше смогу быть тут. Завтра моего сына переводят в палату. Страшное, надеюсь, всё позади.

И ещё. Леночка Медведик, может откроешь новую территорию добра 2. Чтоб с чистого листа только добрые вести были у друзей?

По- поводу 1 апреля. Всем радости, смеха и ПОЗИТИВА!!!!!!!!!!!
А это от меня и моего спасённого вашими молитвами сыночка.


*МЫ ВАС ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБИМ!!!!!!!*

----------


## Volodя

> Позвонила в банк проверить баланс и там мне называют сумму космическую.


мне сегодня с сайта "ЖДИ МЕНЯ" написали, мол меня ищут, я прохожу ... а там под маркировкой "ОСОБО ВАЖНО"  ссылка на порно сайт! НУ по крайней мере я сегодня поклялся себе мстить за прикольчики, в общем пользователя навсегда забанили.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

А это ваш крестник, Сергей

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

> И ещё. Леночка Медведик, может откроешь новую территорию добра 2. Чтоб с чистого листа только добрые вести были у друзей?


Не ст́оит! Тут нет негатива и зла , тут только позитив и добро!

----------


## Гвиола

*Ксения Высоцкая*,Ксюшенька,родненькая! Я была ТАМ и поверь мне,если мальчик сказал "СТРАШНО" он будет жить долго и счастливо.Не нужен он ещё ТАМ!
Я так рада,так рада...Просто словами выразить не могу,слёзы бегут,бегут......

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Тут нет негатива и зла ,


Володя, Я не про зло и негатив. Я про боль. пусть её в новой теме не будет. Только радость, любовь и позитив.

----------


## Volodя

> ТАМ


ЖИЗНЬ НАДО УВАЖАТЬ ЛЮБИТЬ ЦЕНИТЬ И БЕРЕЧЬ! ГОСПОДЬ туда чистых не берёт !

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Гвиола*,
 Спасибо, Наташенька. Я тоже надеюсь, что......


> Я была ТАМ и поверь мне,если мальчик сказал "СТРАШНО" он будет жить долго и счастливо

----------


## Volodя

> Володя, Я не про зло и негатив. Я про боль. пусть её в новой теме не будет. Только радость, любовь и позитив.


Тут радость! Любовь и позитив! Вот со следующих страниц начнётся новое настроение в позитиве!

----------


## Курица

> Добрый вечер, форум. Да, именно добрый вечер.
> Сегодня, наконец, смогла прочитать все сообщения, посты, пообщаться по скайпу.
> Вы знаете, что произошло чудо? И это чудо - благодаря вашим молитвам. Бог слышал со всех городов ваши слова, а я чувствовала в сердце вашу поддержку.
> Не правда, что это виртуальная, не настоящая жизнь. А если для многих это и так, то дай им Господь, вот таких виртуальных, но ДРУЗЕЙ.
> А, вообще, не хочу называть вас друзьями. Вы - моя семья. Родные и близкие люди.


*А разве друга надо звать, 
Когда темно в пути, 
Когда дороги не узнать
И нету сил идти? 

Когда беда со всех сторон, 
Когда при солнце – ночь, 
Да разве не увидит он, 
Не ринется помочь? 

Ведь он не сможет есть и спать, 
Когда такое вдруг! 
Но... если друга надо звать –
То вряд ли это друг... 
*
(автор-Валентина Кошелева)

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ксюшенька, теперь всё будет хорошо, верь. А ещё в качестве психологической помощи можешь распечатать наши сообщения и дать почитать сыну (может, не сейчас, а чуть позже). Просто скажи ему, как переживали твои друзья, скажи, что наш мир, в котором мы и он живём, большой, скажи, что хороших людей больше, чем плохих...И что начать жизнь с чистого листа можно всегда.
Смена обстановки- это очень важно, один из вариантов- маленький ремонт, другие обои, перестановка мебели. Может помочь, по крайней мере мне помогает.
Ксюшка, как я рада, что всё обошлось!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Марья

> И ещё. Леночка Медведик, может откроешь новую территорию добра 2. Чтоб с чистого листа только добрые вести были у друзей?


ни в коем случае!!!! Леночка, не вздумай открывать новую тему!!!! Вот это и есть позитив! Только в этом доказательство его (позитива) силы. Уж поверьте мне, законченному цинику, человеку, который в эту тему и не заходил никогда....

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ксюш, и если всё-таки нужны будут деньги, не стесняйся. Нас так много, что даже если по чуть-чуть, то что-то наберётся.

----------


## Гвиола

А я сегодня мужа разыграла:biggrin:.Он щас далёко,в Москау.Звонит,как всегда.Я сообщаю,что у нас всё в порядке:Сын ложится спать,здоровье дочки в норме(она немного простыла) и как бы невзначай-они сегодня заявление в ЗАГС отнесли.
У мужа ступор!(Я ржу,представляя его)Через минуты две-Чё,правда,что ли?Теперь я понял,почему у тебя голос грустный....И тут меня на ха-ха пробило: С Днём Дурака тебя,милый!
Он мне:Блин,был бы рядом-УБИЛ!Меня чуть инфаркт не хватил!Такими вещами не шутят!Смешно ей!
А я:-Конечно смешно,20 лет с Дураком живу!(я его на каждое 1 апреля разыгрываю)
Ну,потом оттаял,ещё поболтали о том,о сём.Он прощается,а я опять:Спокойной ночи! С профессиональным праздником!:biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

мне кажется не надо нам другой темы. жизнь  с ее радостями и горестями (а особенно горестями) и собирает под одной крышей близких людей.

обещала рассказать про розыгрыш. разыграли меня в 13 лет.
 в этот день к нам в город должен был приехать передвижной зоопарк,  у моей лучшей подруге старшая сестра имеет поразительно похожий голос( на тот момент девица 19 лет),

Выходной Звонок 8:30 и мне моя подруга с восторгом сообщает что в 9 часов прибывает поезд который привезет  животных, а в частности слона ( вы еще не хихикаете с меня). и этого слона от вокзала до поля поведут 5 кварталов по городской улице ( заметьте центральной пешеходной городской улице). и просит прийти посмотреть.

 9 утра никого. одинокая девочка бродит по улице в ожидании слона. подруги нет. я конечно злюсь( так как разбудили0 но пойти и надавать по ушам очень ей хочется, а уйти тоже давит зеленая КВА . а вдруг уйду и ЕГО поведут.  прождала час. попыталась дозвонится ей с автомата( дада тогда не было мобильников) трубку не берет. звоню ее бабушке и путаю старушку про рассказы про слона.  в итоге оказалось что разыграла меня сестра подруги.
P.S.через недели две проходя мимо лавочку со старушками в нашем дворе,слышу разговор, а вы слышали что слона вели по центральной улице?kuku

 так теперь меня этим слоном уже 2 десятка лет долбают.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А
> Ну,потом оттаял,ещё поболтали о том,о сём.Он прощается,а я опять:Спокойной ночи! С профессиональным праздником!:biggrin:


ГЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ
 единственно что я никогда не принимали шутки девочек подростков  и старше 15-18 лет о том что они беременны. почему то кажется что такими вещами лучше не шутить.

 а еще вспомнила. опять меня же. звонит уже взрослая очень серьезная женщина( мамина подруга)  и говорит Кать воду будут отключать, ты набери ванну воды. я набрала естессственно. перезванивает спрашивает "Ну что набрала?" 
я "Да"
она "тогда можешь пускать кораблики"

----------


## Медведик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,

Ксюш - с возвращением!!!!! Ты сейчас как переродившаяся...очень чистая...очень светлая и пока ещё очень уязвимая.

Береги себя...подпитывай всеми доступными способами (дети, природа, деревья, храм, хорошая музыка, пение птиц). Дыши полной грудью..и не смей в себе копатся (отчего и почему) - не гневи Бога. 

РАДУЙСЯ чУДУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Цени каждое мгновение.
Я тааак рада за тебя..всё обошлось.... всё хорошо....  СчАСТЬЯ тебе...твоим близким и всем нам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

всем доброе утро( тут смайлик с заспанными глазенками)! у нас только полшестого.:eek: отвертелась полтора часа,не спится ну и какая же идея пришла в голову:smile:

кстати о Медведях! Ленусь привет,  правда новосибирское время все же  на догнала.

пока крутилась придумала ценовую политику партии. прям все так сложилось по кирпичикам. заодно придумала что скопирую пару постов Лины в отдельную папочку и перед встречей с клиентами буду аутотренингом заниматься:smile:

----------


## Медведик

*Katjatja*,
Приветик Катюнь))))) Ранняя пташка :smile:

----------


## Katjatja

зато полезное дело успела сделать. перекроила сказку Заюшка ( это тоже пришло в голову пока ворочалась) и плохой лисы у меня не будет. да она будет сидеть и выпендриваться в домике,и волк к ней же пойдет а потом окажется что они там просто поздравление рисовали и дадут фотошопную картинку наших именинниц с Олежкой, там поезд а они пассажиры и от этого буду плясать, поедем на поезде в страну игр. и далее что в голову взбредет.

----------


## Сильва

Привет ВСЕМ!!!
Девчата-Светочки! Нас - с именинами!!! Не знаю, почему, но 26е февраля не считаю, а 2го апреля День ангела отмечаю. :biggrin:

Света нам, тепла, добра. Наше имя - почти синоним "ведущая". Сколько нас на форуме!!! Потому что мы - такие

----------


## Медведик

*Сильва*,
Ух ты!!!! А я вот почему то сво именины не отмечаю((

Светланки...с праздничком!!!!!! Свет и Любовь - спасут МИР)))))))))))))))))) 

[img]http://s13.******info/d0031b4906dbc32f423b5804d4582a73.gif[/img]

----------


## Масяня

*Медведик*,


Спасибочки...

*Сильва*,

какая же ты умничка. а я то думаю, чего это у меня настроение, порхать хочеться. Ан вот как - причина есть! Светулькины - тёзки мои, я вас люблю!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро!!!!!!!! Светики-самоцветики, любви вам, мира, счастья и много-много солнышка!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/537907.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

Светиков  с именинами  :flower: 

а сегодня у моей лучшей подруги светы еще и день рожденьеце.

----------


## гордеева

интересненько, а у Тамары есть именины? А Светланок всех с праздником!

----------


## Сильва

*гордеева*,
 Именины Тамары 14 мая, 15 декабря.

----------


## гордеева

Вот спасибо, Будет повод справить день рожденье

----------


## Гвиола

*СВЕТЛАНКИ!Поздравляю вас с именинами!*
А у меня именины 8 сентября (один раз в год как день рождения)

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Светлые наши Светланы. С именинами ВАС!!!! Добра, любви и гармонии в сердце. Только хороших новостей и добрых вокруг людей.
С днём АНГЕЛА вас. И храни вас всех ГОСПОДЬ!!!!


*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Девочки, а что это я с инета вам АНГЕЛОЧОв шлю?

*Вот моя доченька поздравляет ВАС!!!!!!** МОЙ ангелочек*

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

Девчонки и мальчишки! Добрый день! 
Светит солнышко, тепло, птички щебечут - у нас скворцы вовсю гнёзда вьют, - весна, красота!!!!! 
*Ксюша*, с возвращением тебя!!! Жизнь продолжается!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Всё образуется, забудется, пройдёт...!!!

*Светики-семицветики*, с именинами вас!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ, ЛЮДИ-И-И-И-И-И-И-И!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## bulya

*Дорогие Светланки*, *ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!*
*
Светлана - милая душа, 
Ты даже в имени светла! 
В нем столько трепета, тепла, 
Да и сама всем хороша! 
Легка в общении, проста, 
Но и с веселым озорством 
Стремишься сделать все с умом 
И потому средь нас - звезда! 
В твой именинный, светлый день, 
Когда к тебе благоволит 
Твой Ангел, что тебя хранит, 
Нам поздравлять тебя не лень. 
И поздравляем! Будь всегда 
Щедра на добрые дела. 
Желаем нежного тепла, 
Любви на долгие года!*

----------


## dushca kompanii

Все знают: наши Светы -
Восьмое чудо света.
Они - мечта поэта,
Они - дыханье лета,
Им от меня большой привет
Здесь уважают этих Свет. :flower:

----------


## manja

И я тоже очень уважаю Светланок...Масяня и Сильва....
Примите от меня самые добрые пожелания...
Вы точно ...светлые и добрые души нашего форума...
Хочу пожелать вам мои дорогие ....чтобы вашу доброту и сердце , талант и профессионализм...увидели все и оценили по достоинству...
Счастья вам...

----------


## Анжелла

Девочки-СВетланки! Поздравляю с именинами! Будьте всегда светлыми и дарите нам тепло ваших сердец! :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюша, с возвращением тебя!!! Жизнь продолжается!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Всё образуется, забудется, пройдёт...!!!


Спасибо, родные. Только с возвращением *нас.* Теперь только хорошее будет в наших судьбах. От плохого так устали все. *Господи, дай нам любви в наши сердца.* Не дай утратить это светлое чувство.
Девочки, мальчишки. Ну можно я пока ещё о своём наболевшем? 
Сына перевели сегодня в палату. Свидания долго не разрешают. Но он уже говорит, ходит, всё понимает. Сказал сегодня, а у меня комок в горле: Мамочка, прости. Я больше так не хочу. Я люблю тебя.
Это дорогого стоит. Правда. Мы уже давно так не сидели обнявшись. Он вырос и стеснялся меня при людях обнимать, и упаси, целовать. А сегодня сам обнял, и доченька обняла его. И вот так втроём сидели на кровати. Слёзы еле сдерживала. Плакать нельзя. Надо вести себя так, как буд- то он просто отравился пирожком. Но я понимаю, что больница закончится и надо будет и ему и мне возвращаться в реальную жизнь. Вот тут я немного пугаюсь. Но благодаря вашим письмам, некоторые вопросы уже решаю сегодня.
В субботу отправляется группа в Кисловодск, вместе с психологом и 2 мужчинами сопровождающими.
Психолог долго беседовала со мной. У Сергея ставят диагноз скрытое депрессивно - агрессивное состояние. От чего? Родные мои, это так наши дети переживают наши взрослые семейные разборки. 

Дайте почитать своим мужьям, что может быть, если они решат оставить своего дитя. Пусть задумаются, что ребёнок не показывает и иногда даже не понимает, но его подсознание взрывается от тягостных мыслей и чернота наступает в сердце. Он начинает искать себя, и не всегда там, где это хорошо!
Ничего. Теперь главное - ЖИТЬ!!!!!!
А вас всех приглашаем к нам в город ВОЛГОГРАД. Если будете проездом, милости просим. А кто  сможет - приезжайте . Мы с удовольствием будем рады разместить всех у себя. У нас частный 2-х этажный дом. Места много. Приезжайте, мои славные друзья. Лучше летом. к тому времени у нас всё должно.....Хотя загадывать не буду. 
Волга, Дон - всё рядом. и у меня в доме есть мужчина, который шашлык нам сделает. Пусть пока маленький, но уже мужчина. Тем более, что теперь он крестник всего форума. 
А ваши сообщения сохранила. Распечатала. Будем читать их в грустные минуты с ним. Хотя, дай Бог, чтоб их в жизни было, как можно меньше. 
*Всем добра и мира.* И, думаю, больше не буду эту тему поднимать. Вздохнём полной грудью и................. *продолжаем жить!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Медведик

> И вот так втроём сидели на кровати.


Ксюнь - это дорогого стоит))))) Рада что ты оценила эту минуту и положила на хранение в сейф сврей ДУШИ)

*Добавлено через 22 секунды*



> продолжаем жить!!!!!!!!!


 :Ok:

----------


## Гвиола

*Ксения Высоцкая*,Ксюнечка,я так рада,так рада!!!!!!Крестник наш поправится,столько крёстных мам и пап!Не пойму почему "агрессивное","депрессивное" понятно.Ну,на то они и доктора,что диагнозы ставить!
Держитесь,мы с вами!Пусть Серёнька посмотрит "Смешариков"(настроение поднимает!). :Ok:

----------


## orsia

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Ксюша, спасибо за прекрасные новости!!! душа поет и радуется, что эта опасность позади!!!!

А нашу организацию (ВСЮ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ДИРЕКТОРА:)))) вчера разыграло вышестоящее начальство:))) Звонит днем, и говорит - собирайте вещи, послезавтра переезжаете. Вам выделили другое здание. У нас истерика... в 2-х кабинетах только ремонт начали....

----------


## sokolixa

> продолжаем жить!!!!!!!!! [/COLOR][/B]


УР-Р-Р-А-А-А-А-А!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
kiss :br: :biggrin:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Ксюша и вся форумчанская братия! Возможно, кому-то будет полезной эта ссылочка: 
Персональный сайт Владимира Леви, всемирно известного доктора души. 
Желающие могут подписаться на ежемесячную рассылку статей, где он отвечает на письма и вопросы, которые приходят к нему по электронке, а также прочесть архив рассылок.
Это фрагмент апрельской рассылки:

*Как пресечь насмешки и издевательства*
*памятка*
Родители детей, травимых момчатами (имеются в виду дети, у которых есть тяга обидеть, названы по имени Мома - античного божества злого смеха), и сами травимые мальчики и девочки, возраста разного, иной раз и великовозрастные, часто спрашивают меня: что нам делать, как противостоять насмешкам и издевательствам, как защищаться?

Ответы самые общие, для всех:
- если твердо поверить в свою силу и действовать смело - сила придет;
- пойми и поверь, что ты хорош (хороша) и достоин (достойна) жизни - таким(такою) как есть, и объяви войну своей оценочной зависимости; обретай внутреннюю независимость;
- сам(а) добродушно смейся над собой;
- чтобы усвоить уверенность и научиться вести себя разнообразно - занимайся игро-ролевым тренингом: учись быть разным (разной); учись в том числе жесткости (но не жестОкости!);
- занимайся - если здоровье позволяет - боевыми искусствами, а в компанию к ним хорошо взять и танцы;
- учись понимать людей и себя, изучай практическую психологию; пойми ясно и помни: кто издевается над другими, сам внутренне слаб, зависим и не уверен в себе, хотя может казаться монстром.

----------


## syaonka

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Ксюшенька,милая моя! Зашла в тему и вот уже сколько времени не могу выйти! Боже мой, сколько тебе и твоему сынуле пришлось пережить!Дай вам Бог силы , чтобы продолжить жить! Я вместе со всеми буду молиться за вас ! Всё у вас будет хорошо!Мы все с вами!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Милые мои. Случайно прочла в инете и вдруг поняла, что это про вас, дорогие мои форумчане. *Я очень вас ЛЮБЛЮ*
*
Не верьте тем, кто Вам не верит.
Не ждите тех, кто не спешит
Нажать звонок у Вашей двери,
Когда беда ваш дом крушит!

Забудьте тех, кто в жизни новой
Забыл о том, кем был вчера,
Чье наспех брошенное слово
Полощут времени ветра.

Не призывайте равнодушных –
Не отзовутся все равно –
Им кроме органов наружных,
Наверно, больше не дано.

Ищите тех, кто Вас услышит,
В толпе узнает, позовет,
С кем тонкой ниточкою свыше
Судьба Вас накрепко совьет.

Держитесь тех, кто с Вами споря,
Остался в главном заодно.
Кто разделил и слезы горя,
И бурной радости вино.

Доверьтесь тем, кто звону верит
Колоколов, а не монет,
Кто совесть Вашей мерой мерит,
Чье "да" - так да! А "нет" - так нет!

Спeшите к тем, кто жаждет встречи,
Кто Вас как личный праздник ждет.
С кем раз в году прожитый вечер
Питает душу целый год.*

----------


## KainskCherry

Ксюша,прочитала стих и реву.... :Oj: Да,благодаря последним событиям позитив открылся с другой стороны,это действительно территория доброты!!!Душа на изнанку-это про всех нас,кто жил в оцепенении последние сутки,заходил и надеялся,верил,молился и сопереживал...Вот оно как в жизни получается,что те,кто окружает нас-не всегда поймут и придут на помощь,а друзья,найденные по сети,это и вправду Люди с большой буквы,отзывчивые и правдивые,иногда критикующие,но их мнение дорогого стоит!!!А кто ж еще подскажет и направит на путь истинный и слезы вытрет,когда кричать хочется и нет сил идти дальше!
Подруги и жены, сестры и мамы,
В вас столько прекрасного,милые дамы!!!
Наш МСК-цветущий луг,
Улыбки милые вокуг!!!
Смотрю на радстные лица-
В вас не возможно не влюбиться!
Прекрасною весеннею порой,
В сердцах огонь пылает молодой.
Вот счастье,чтобы было так всегда!
Пусть наша дружба крепнет за года!!!!
Этот стих для поднятия настроения всем и каждой из вас,дорогие мои жительницы Позитива!!!Хорошего дня!!! :flower:

----------


## ovesil

*Медведик*,
Леночка, хочешь горсть позитивчика?! Я позавчера в цирк ходила с детьми. Начало представления было такое, что я сразу тебя вспомнила и начала ржать. Короче выходит на сцену мужик с ним рядои выходит мишка то есть МЕДВЕДИК, я почему то сразу вспомнила, что это именно МЕДВЕДИК, а не какой то там медведь! А потом МЕДВЕДИК подошёл к  МИКРОФОНУ И СТАЛ ШЕВЕЛИТЬ ГУБАМИ, НУ МОЖЕТ ОН ОБЛИЗЫВАЛ МИКРОФОН БОГ ЕГО ЗНАЕТ, А В ЭТО ВРЕМЯ ВКЛЮЧИЛИ ЗАПИСЬ И ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ МЕДВЕДИК ОТКРЫВАЕТ ШОУ-ПРОГРАММУ ГОВОРИТ ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, ДОРОГИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ И БЛА-БЛА- БЛА (ПРИВЕТСТВУЕТ ВСЕХ)!!! яЯ ПОДУМАЛА ВОТ ТАК ДРАГОЦЕННЫЙ НАШ МЕДВЕДИК РАБОТАЕТ И ОЧАРОВЫВАЕТ ВЕСЬ ЗАЛ! ПРИКОЛЬНО?

----------


## Katjatja

я вчера тоже именно благодаря  этой темке.успешно провела презентацию на учебе. группа назвалась "pozitiFF" а так как понимание слово очень глубокое то все сделали с легкостью., я и так по должности генератор идей.а вчера народ так и не понял и чего это меня так поперло:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> МЕДВЕДИК ОТКРЫВАЕТ ШОУ-ПРОГРАММУ ГОВОРИТ ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, ДОРОГИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ И БЛА-БЛА- БЛА


:biggrin: :Ok:  СПАСИБО)))) насмешила

----------


## _Лесюня_

ПРИвет ,дорогие мои и любимые!!!!
ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ!!!

вот и я добралась до этой темки...после отчетов, после разбора полетов:biggrin:
после описания самого Прекрасного День варення в моей жизни 
на http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....124273&page=18

вот она я...всех люблю всех необъятная моя душа рада вас видеть!!!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/561488m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
слушайте, как приятно зайти и увидеть всех вас тут... все на месте ,как в дом родной. Так спокойно и умиротворенно на душе... Конечно, после слета в Сибе, пополнение в наш теремок ,и это отлично вдвойне...вот так зайдешь... 

а тут...аватарки...и как живие!!!

обнимаю вас и везде целую!!!

----------


## Колесо

*Ксюшка,*каждый твой пост плачу,то от тревоги(эт раньше),то от радости(когда наш Сереженька проснулся),то от того что мы все вместе!А в целом,от душевности твоих посланий, от того что не могу быть равнодушной,от того,что так МНОГО по-настоящему хороших людей,что это не сказка,что это НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ!!!Вот и сейчас реву...Да,у твоего Сергея теперь есть подружки,мои дочери,они вместе со мной переживали и ждали новостей!





> Леночка, хочешь горсть позитивчика?! Я позавчера в цирк ходила с детьми. Начало представления было такое, что я сразу тебя вспомнила и начала ржать. Короче выходит на сцену мужик с ним рядои выходит мишка то есть МЕДВЕДИК, я почему то сразу вспомнила, что это именно МЕДВЕДИК, а не какой то там медведь! А потом МЕДВЕДИК подошёл к МИКРОФОНУ И СТАЛ ШЕВЕЛИТЬ ГУБАМИ, НУ МОЖЕТ ОН ОБЛИЗЫВАЛ МИКРОФОН БОГ ЕГО ЗНАЕТ, А В ЭТО ВРЕМЯ ВКЛЮЧИЛИ ЗАПИСЬ И ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ МЕДВЕДИК ОТКРЫВАЕТ ШОУ-ПРОГРАММУ ГОВОРИТ ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, ДОРОГИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ И БЛА-БЛА- БЛА (ПРИВЕТСТВУЕТ ВСЕХ)!!! яЯ ПОДУМАЛА ВОТ ТАК ДРАГОЦЕННЫЙ НАШ МЕДВЕДИК РАБОТАЕТ И ОЧАРОВЫВАЕТ ВЕСЬ ЗАЛ! ПРИКОЛЬНО?


Ольк,а на КОЛЕСЕ Медведик не катался???:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Дорогие,*Светульки-красотульки!* Два дня не была на форуме,простите что с опозданием,С ДНЕМ АНГЕЛА!Рядом с вами тепло и светло и по-сему:
"Светить всегда,светить везде,быть впереди и точка!!!!Пусть ангел ваш всегда будет рядом!

----------


## Сильва

Приветик всем! Нам пораллельно с "Позитивом" пора новую темку открывать (для таких ненормальных, как я) - "Лови адреналин" или " В загоне" :biggrin: (двойной смысл получился...)
В общем, не было меня здесь вчера, и ещё пропаду на несколько дней. Вот почему: всё шло спокойно, 12го апреля отчётный концерт, плановый "забег" на работе, это каждый год. Потом появилась свадьба на 11е. Появилась - и хорошо, радуемся жизни... Потом пошли звонки на июнь, тоже хорошо, но встречи уже одна за другой, иногда забывается, что кому уже сказал... Но и это переживаемо, летом хуже бывает. Потом появился юбилей на 8е - ничего, но уже напрягает - музыкант не мой, публика только всем юбилеи отгулявшая, нужно удивлять, а времени мало. Да ладно, думаю, 5 дней впереди... Но когда вчера звонок с 30тилетием на СЕГОДНЯ, а хотят только меня, и без музыки вообще!.. Нет, в паузах есть музыкант, но мы с ним не дружим. Слава Богу, только 3 часа. В общем, у меня такого ещё не было, чтоб я заказ по телефону приняла, и без встречи - работать. :Oj:  
Спасибо форуму, набросала сценарий, взяла наработки - и вперёд. Но!.. У моего старшего послезавтра 18, тоже вроде юбилей :biggrin:, а так как я кроме тамады по совместительству и мамочка, то надо как-то и стол приготовить, и уборку сделать, а помощников нет. Вот и мотаюсь как загнанная лошадь, со встречи в парикмахерскую, сейчас к вам, потом ещё к стоматологу нужно (я ж не знала, что заказ возникнет!), а потом на юбилей. На базар уже сбегала, костюмы перегладила.  Ну и как это назовёшь?:eek:
В общем, всех люблю, всем спасибо. Если успею комп включить - буду забегать!

----------


## ovesil

> Ольк,а на КОЛЕСЕ Медведик не катался???


 нет он ведь не циркач, он шоумен как наш МЕДВЕДИК шоувумен!!! :Animals 006:

----------


## Jes_and_i

Приветик всем!
Тут в соседней темке интересную вещь нашла, хотелось бы с вами поделиться:
"Три вещи никогда не возвращаются обратно:
Время, слово, возможность.
Три вещи не следует терять:
Спокойствие, надежду, честь.
Три вещи в жизни наиболее ценны:
Любовь, убеждения, дружба.
Три вещи в жизни никогда не надежны:
Власть, удача, состояние.
Три вещи определяют человека:
Труд, честность, достижения.
Три вещи разрушают человека:
Вино, гордыня, злость .
P.S. но иногда пока все поймешь, пройдет целая жизнь
Раз.
Давай людям больше, чем они ожидают,
и делай это с радостью.
ДВА.
Возьми себе в супруги того, с кем тебе всегда есть о чём поговорить.
Когда ты станешь старше, его/её способность к общению будет так же важна, как и всё остальное.
ТРИ.
Верь не всему, что слышишь, отдавай всё, что имеешь и спи столько, сколько хочешь.
ЧЕТЫРЕ.
Если ты говоришь 'Я люблю тебя', имей ввиду именно это!
ПЯТЬ.
Если ты говоришь, 'Мне очень жаль', смотри человеку в глаза.
ШЕСТЬ.
Будь помолвлен/а как минимум полгода, прежде чем вступать в брак.
СЕМЬ.
Верь в любовь с первого взгляда.
ВОСЕМЬ.
Никогда не смейся над мечтами других.
Люди, которые не имеют мечты, имеют не много.
ДЕВЯТЬ.
Люби глубоко и страстно. Возможно, твоё сердце будет разбито, но это единственный путь испытать жизнь полностью.
ДЕСЯТЬ.
При разногласиях спорь справедливо.
Не допускай оскорблений.
ОДИННАДЦАТЬ.
Не суди о людях по их родственникам.
ДВЕНАДЦАТЬ.
Говори медленно, а думай быстро.
ТРИНАДЦАТЬ.
Если тебе задали вопрос, на который ты не хочешь отвечать, улыбнись и спроси, 'Почему ты хочешь это знать?'
ЧЕТЫРНАДЦАТЬ.
Помни о том, что большая любовь и большие успехи несут в себе большой риск.
ПЯТНАДЦАТЬ.
Говори «Будь здоров!», если слышишь, что кто-то чихает.
ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ.
Если ты проиграл, извлеки из этого урок.
СЕМНАДЦАТЬ.
Помни три важные вещи:
Собственное достоинство;
Уважение к другим;
Ответственность за все свои действия.
ВОСЕМНАДЦАТЬ.
Никогда не позволяй маленькой ссоре испортить большую дружбу.
ДЕВЯТНАДЦАТЬ.
Если ты обнаружил/а, что совершил/а ошибку, тут же исправь её.
ДВАДЦАТЬ.
Улыбайся, когда отвечаешь на телефонный звонок.
Позвонивший заметит это по твоему голосу."

Во как!  Хорошего вам  настроения!!! :flower:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Поздравить спешу всех с апрелем: Весь апрель никому не верь!!!
Также с именинами Светиков)))

а вот *Сильва*, я очень понимаю... и вот в темке той я буду однозначно:biggrin:
прошлая неделя:
24-начало слета ведущих в Сибе, стилист, подарки мск-семье)
25-пеку торт, кроплю суенарий, Самое ЛУЧШЕЕ день варення н свете!!!
26-организац. вопросы до 04-00 по свадьбе
27-свадьба
28-ДР с моими девчатами,феерверк,танц.клуб до 03-00,замачивала шашлык до 4.00
29-встреча родни, Шашлык с родней за городом.
30-отсыпаюс))) уборка ,стирка,  села за отчет, встала...готовка, отправила телеграмму с Д.Р на Украину, села за отчет-муж пришел-кормить ушла...
31-ДР снохи, написала отчет, уехала помогать срочно свекрови
01-02 -не приехала от свекрови...помогаю...
03- с вами ,отписаась всем. бегу, подгоняемая мужем в Аквапарк...


ДО СВЯЗИ!!!Ёш!:redface::eek:kuku :Pivo:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго дня коллеги!!! Я дома, пока только на выходные. Буду сейчас все читать, а вечером отпишусь везде и всем. Рад всех видеть. Позитив первая тема куда зашел!!!
Сам закинул отчет о ДР фирмы в отчеты!!!

----------


## Volodя

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 С возвращением!

----------


## Колесо

> Доброго дня коллеги!!! Я дома, пока только на выходные. Буду сейчас все читать, а вечером отпишусь везде и всем. Рад всех видеть. Позитив первая тема куда зашел!!!
> Сам закинул отчет о ДР фирмы в отчеты!!!


*Юра,*рада,что ты вернулся!Тут столько всего произошло...Один день не заглянешь...

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Юра,рада,что ты вернулся!Тут столько всего произошло...Один день не заглянешь...


Таня в личку хоть новости важные скажи, а то много надо читать, давно не был!!



> С возвращением!


Спасибо Володя, приболел малость!

----------


## Медведик

> Позитив первая тема куда зашел!!!


Привет Юрочка!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Volodя

> Таня в личку хоть новости важные скажи, а то много надо читать, давно не был!!


Личка сгорит! Лучше, читайте!

----------


## Гвиола

Ой,ребята! Ржу,не мооогуууу!!!!!!
Делюсь с вами:
*Волочковой отказано в регистрации кандидатом на пост мэра Сочи!*Но самое смешное не в этом!
*Она будет в суде оспаривать решение избиркома!*
Ха-ха-ха-ха-ха-ха-ха!

----------


## Volodя

> Волочковой отказано в регистрации кандидатом на пост мэра Сочи!Но самое смешное не в этом!
> Она будет в суде оспаривать решение избиркома!


Арнольду Шварцбублику позавидовала:biggrin: 

Просто некоторым скучно на пенсиии....
..........................

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Привет Юрочка!!!!!!!!!!!!


Леночка взаимно!!!



> Личка сгорит! Лучше, читайте!


Уже читаю и пишу, чуть не ошибся, думал тебя в регистрации мэром Сочи отказали
Воовочка вначале показалось!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Она будет в суде оспаривать решение избиркома!


Делать ей нечего, как в пословице, Чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы не забеременнело!!!

----------


## Volodя

> Уже читаю и пишу, чуть не ошибся, думал тебя в регистрации мэром Сочи отказали
> Воовочка вначале показалось!!!


Это с непривычки..... Больше не отлучайтесь от форума на столь долгое время! Иначе, забудите, как посты пишутся!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> а друзья,найденные по сети,это и вправду Люди с большой буквы,отзывчивые и правдивые,иногда критикующие,но их мнение дорогого стоит!!!А кто ж еще подскажет и направит на путь истинный и слезы вытрет,когда кричать хочется и нет сил идти дальше!


Танюша, как правильно ты сказала. И не только слёзы вытрет, но и совет дельный и слово доброе и плечо дружеское.



> яЯ ПОДУМАЛА ВОТ ТАК ДРАГОЦЕННЫЙ НАШ МЕДВЕДИК РАБОТАЕТ И ОЧАРОВЫВАЕТ ВЕСЬ ЗАЛ! ПРИКОЛЬНО?


Твоё Медведик всего лишь зал очаровывал, а наш....... Леночка, в личку напишу.




> ПРИвет ,дорогие мои и любимые!!!!
> ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ!!!


Лесёнок, мы рады, что ты в творческом полёте всегда. Не опускай крылышки, лети, пари над миром. Оставайся всегда такой воздушной, лёгкой, непосредственной, искоркой нашей!!!



> Ксюшка,каждый твой пост плачу,то от тревоги(эт раньше),то от радости(когда наш Сереженька проснулся),то от того что мы все вместе!А в целом,от душевности твоих посланий, от того что не могу быть равнодушной,от того,что так МНОГО по-настоящему хороших людей,что это не сказка,что это НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ!!!Вот и сейчас реву...Да,у твоего Сергея теперь есть подружки,мои дочери,они вместе со мной переживали и ждали новостей!


Танюша, а каково мне сейчас?  Зная, что вокруг такие тёплые, сердечные, добрые и любящие люди? Я сейчас просто жить *в реальности* не могу. Тут только получаю заряд, положительные эмоции, поддержку, тепло, а главное* ЛЮБОВЬ.*
Девочки, как же повезло мне и моему несмышлёному подростку, что у нас есть *ВЫ!!!!!*



> У моего старшего послезавтра 18, тоже вроде юбилей , а так как я кроме тамады по совместительству и мамочка, то надо как-то и стол приготовить, и уборку сделать, а помощников нет.


Светик, а тамаду нашла? Если нет знакомых ведущих в твоём окружении, не стесняйся, обращайся. У меня есть на примете несколько человек..... Точнее так...Маленький форум. По цене договоримся. Комиссионные брать с тебя не буду. Пиши.
А, вообще, дорогая мамочка, с праздником именно тебя в первую очередь. За то, что 18 лет назад с любовью подарила жизнь человечку, сынуле. А ему от нас привет и наилучшие пожелания!!!!!



> Тут в соседней темке интересную вещь нашла, хотелось бы с вами поделиться:


 :Ok:  :Ok:  Обязательно распечатаю и в рамочку, на стенку!!!!! Спасибо огромнеёшее.


> Доброго дня коллеги!!


Здравствуй, наш славный позитивный мужчина. 



> Уже читаю и пишу, чуть не ошибся, думал тебя в регистрации мэром Сочи отказали
> Воовочка вначале показалось!!!


А, что идея. Давайте от нашего форума тоже кандидата выдвинем. Володя у нас молодой, перспективный.!!!!

А, теперь о своём, о женском. Девочки мои, и мальчики. Сегодня собрала сынулю в дорогу. По нему и не скажешь, что что-то произошло. Улыбается сегодня, разговаривает так шустро. шутит. Но глаза очень грустные. Теперь я знаю причину, и скажу прямо : Очень серьёзная. Придётся решать не только на уровне смены обстановки, или поездки на природу. Тут замешанны люди. При чём не очень хорошие люди. Так что берём тайм аут, на время его выздоровления (так посоветовал психолог) и уже с новыми силами и свежими мыслями будем думу думать и действовать. 
Но, теперь то я точно знаю, всё получится. Рядом с вами не страшно. Если вдруг запнусь, или вопросы появятся, уже знаю к кому обращаться за советом.
Ещё раз, СПАСИБО родные.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ксения Высоцкая*
Ксюша, держу кулачки за вашу семью..... Уверена, вы пробьётесь через трудности. Сил и тебе, и сыну, чтобы всё и всех преодолеть!

----------


## Volodя

> с новыми силами и свежими мыслями будем думу думать и действовать.


ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Здравствуй, наш славный позитивный мужчина.


Ксюша, мои приветствия!!! Узнал, что много тебе пришлось пережить, слава Богу все нормализовалось. Ксюша время лечит любые раны, все наладится. Уж я это точно могу сказать. Сам тоже малость прихворал, но на след. неделе буду дома.



> Но, теперь то я точно знаю, всё получится. Рядом с вами не страшно.


Взаимно, сильная команда на сайте и поддержка от всей души!!!
P.S. Вовку в кандидаты!!!



> А, что идея. Давайте от нашего форума тоже кандидата выдвинем. Володя у нас молодой, перспективный.!!!!


Володя ну ты понял какая на тебя ответственность ляжет, если что!!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Так,пусть наш крестник отдохнет как следует и наберется сил!!!Мама Ксюша-пусть тоже наберется,она у нас милая,но ух какая сильная девочка(в этом месте глаза Ксюши начинают светиться от радости),выносливая(посмотри какие мышцы!),а умная какая-просто жуть и сообразительная тоже(шевелим извилинами в этом месте),а еще у нас она красавица(подходим к зеркалу и улыбаемся,вот так!!!),а мамочка,вообще супер(тут дети собираются вокруг мамы и нежно обнимаю ее и целуют!!!)Так,Ксюша,вот после этого всего-ты супер мега,вообщем все теперь можешь,сзади широко расправленные,вдохновленные крылушки,как у доченьки,походка легкая от бедра,и с высоко поднятой головой шагаем дальше,смотрим вокруг-ба,да сколько тут своих и все родственники!!!Мы-ура,вот и она,снова в наших рядах-и тут звучат фанфары и феерверк,феерверк большущий такой,как на день победы!!!Это наша общая победа,мы прзднуем ее с тобой,дорогая!!!

----------


## Volodя

> P.S. Вовку в кандидаты!!!





> Володя ну ты понял какая на тебя ответственность ляжет, если что!!!!


Во-первых....кажется, я что-то пропустил...В кандидаты чего ? Объявите номинацию!

----------


## KainskCherry

В президенты

----------


## Анжелла

ВСем, привет! НУ вот сегодня я начала улыбаться. :Vah: 
Крестник идет на поправку и я думаю, что все будет хорошо! :Ok: 
В Позитиве опять чувствуется то тепло, что всегда у нас тут было.
Сегодня вернулась Лесенок и Юра! Мне их не хватало. Юра, я соскучилась по твоим белочкам.И без тебя и Ксана, что то не проставляется... :Ha:  И мне очень приятно, что к нам пришли Наталья-Гвиола и девушка приятная из Ташкента( извени не выдела тебя в кто мы).
Юра, а ты где? Неужели в больнице?:frown:

----------


## Volodя

> В президенты


 :Vah:  Президент позитива ?

----------


## KainskCherry

Да чего там только позитива,всего форума

----------


## Volodя

> Юра, я соскучилась по твоим белочкам.


Таааак.... отсюда поподробнее! :Vah: :wink::biggrin: :Ha: :tongue: :Jopa:  :Jopa: kuku

*Добавлено через 30 секунд*



> Да чего там только позитива,всего форума


А Николай тут для чего ?

----------


## KainskCherry

Даешь Вована в президенты
Решит он кризиса моменты,
А если даже не решит,
Народ расколбасит,
Тусовкой снабдит.
Когда-то он был 555,
Давайте пиарить и продвигать
О,это из меня слоган предвыборный полез!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Да чего там только позитива,всего форума


:biggrin: Ребятки, нас сейчас прикроют...:cool:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Юра, я соскучилась по твоим белочкам


Анжелла мои приветствия!!!! Сам соскучился. Сейчас кину что нибудь из белок или птах Кисловодских!!!




> Юра, а ты где? Неужели в больнице


Да загремел неделю назад. На выходные домой отпустили!!!
На след неделе выпишут.

----------


## Анжелла

> А Николай тут для чего ?


Вот и я про это... :Aga:

----------


## KainskCherry

Ой,не трогай высокий ореопаг,не гневи...Зацени какая идея,ты и на верхах,вот изберем,а там может и модератором станешь,потом в Думу....

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Анжел,это я так настроение себе подымаю,шутить пытаюсь,день тяжелый выдался....

----------


## Анжелла

> Да загремел неделю назад. На выходные домой отпустили!!!
> На след неделе выпишут.


Юра, выздоравливай!  :flower:  И зайди в тему Дружеская встреча в Набережных Челнах. Мы все же собираемся. :Ok:  Давай к нам на рыбалку.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Анжел,это я так настроение себе подымаю,шутить пытаюсь,день тяжелый выдался....


Татьяна, я же не против. Я сегодня наоборот тоже добрая. А то смотрю я тоже покусывать новичков-геологов стала. 
А сегодня у меня был шопинг. И настроение отличное. Петь хочется.:biggrin:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Персонально по просьбе Анжеллы!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/570734.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/560494.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> И зайди в тему Дружеская встреча в Набережных Челнах. Мы все же собираемся


Уже взял 11 и 13 июня, отказ подобен расстрелу.
Все же лето больше, чем на половину забил, это радует!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ребятки, нас сейчас прикроют...


Анжела, у нас всё таки демократия!!!! Пусть Володя начинает свою компанию, а мы подмогнём, подпоём, под.....Всё смогём!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Да загремел неделю назад. На выходные домой отпустили!!!
> На след неделе выпишут.


Юрочка, поправляйся, родной. Болеть сейчас нельзя. ВЕСНА!!!!! Девушки!!!! Любовь!!!! (к жене конечно)

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> это я так настроение себе подымаю,шутить пытаюсь,день тяжелый выдался....


Спасибо за фото со встречи!!!

*Добавлено через 54 секунды*



> ВЕСНА!!!!! Девушки!!!! Любовь!!!! (к жене конечно)


:rolleyes:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> день тяжелый выдался....


Что так? Поделись! Мы развеем твои грустные мысли

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Давай к нам на рыбалку.


И Волгоград всех приглашает. Лучше летом. Пишите, когда сможете приехать. Жду всех желающих!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Уже взял 11 и 13 июня, отказ подобен расстрелу.
> Все же лето больше, чем на половину забил, это радует!!!


Юра! Очень жаль, но если хочешь, можешь пораньше приехать и уехать. Я все-равно уже с 1 мая уеду жить на дачу и приезжать к детям в гости, а потом они к нам приедут. Так что ждем тебя с женой в любое время.
Спасибо за белочек!  :Ok: 
Дорогие, мои! Я впервые в жизни немного печальна из-за того, что живу на даче. Там не будет инета с такой скоростью как у меня дома. Через сотовый скарость такая, что я не смогу быть тут как сейчас...Как жалко.

----------


## Volodя

*tamada-yaroslavl*
 Нашёл фотик, канон новый.... Зеркалка... 500 $ больше ничего о нём не знаю...можно его тактико технические данные ?

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Дорогие, мои! Я впервые в жизни немного печальна из-за того, что живу на даче. Там не будет инета с такой скоростью как у меня дома. Через сотовый скарость такая, что я не смогу быть тут как сейчас...Как жалко.


Анжелла а я мечтаю поскорее на дачу уехать. В этот год специально на фото поднял цены, уж или снимать за приличные деньги (15 тыс.и выше), а потом почти неделю обрабатвать, или на даче отдыхать, ну не совсем отдыхать. На счет инета, да, с этим проблемы!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Нашёл фотик, канон новый.... Зеркалка... 500 $ больше ничего о нём не знаю...можно его тактико технические данные ?
> __________________


Скорее всего 400. Нормально, бери. Вова но хороший аппарат стоит от 1000 зелени и выше.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Все счастья хотят, но
какое оно?
Увы, это знать лишь немногим дано.
Счастье - проснувшись,
увидеть рассвет
и знать, что греха на душе твоей нет;
пройтись по
прохладной траве босиком,
ходить на работу спокойно, пешком;
видеть улыбки
счастливых детей,
иметь пусть немногих, но верных друзей;
не прятать на
сердце тяжелых обид
и действовать так, как нам совесть велит;
жить в мире
с собою, с природой, с людьми,
и в старости быть окружённым детьми; 
и быть
благодарным за это Судьбе…
Я этого счастья желаю
тебе!
ВСЕМ ВАМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Volodя

> Вова но хороший аппарат стоит от 1000 зелени и выше.


Неееет...Не хочу я за 400-500! от 1000 хочу!

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*
Главное-оптическая пушка!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Главное-оптическая пушка!

----------


## julia2222

Добрый вечер, ребята! :flower: 
Хочу Вам рассказать об успехах по основному виду моей деятельности (бухгалтерской). Дело в том, что целый месяц я готовилась к проверкам, которые свалились нежданно-негаданно мне на голову, причём сразу на  2-х моих предприятиях. Так вот, по одному из них уже составлен Акт, в котором нет ни пени, ни штрафов, а есть запись: *«Расхождений не выявленно и замечаний нет!!!»*. Но как я добилась такого результата хочу продемонстрировать в коротеньком фотоотчёте:

Как обычно, вначале проверки меня пытались чуть-чуть покусать:


Но пришлось «стать в позу»:


И показать, что, на самом деле, я не такая «белая и пушистая», какой кажусь на первый взгляд, и если нужно (исключительно в целях самозащиты) могу стать серьёзной и злой:


Так как, мой внешний вид не произвёл ожидаемого эффекта, пришлось «показать зубки»:


В итоге, Победа за нами, и полная капитуляция врага:


Ну, и, конечно же, скупое «Спасибо» от директора, восторженные поздравления от сотрудников и… премия – _билеты в Крым на майские праздники._ Так что готовимся открывать пляжный сезон: 


Вот такая, позитивная, фото-история  :Ok:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Вот такая, позитивная, фото-история


Класс!!! Сам кошатник и кошаков люблю снимать!! Здорово!!!

----------


## julia2222

> Класс!!! Сам кошатник и кошаков люблю снимать!! Здорово!!!


Спасибо, Юра :Ok: , но это фотки не мои, собрала с разных сайтов. Спасибо людям, которые могут запечатлеть разные интересные моменты из жизни наших домашних любимцев :Aga: 
А, так как, мне самой всегда интересно читать истории о животных, предлагаю вашему вниманию один интересный эпизод, который нашла в Инете:
-Проживает в моей квартире пушистая катастрофа - кошечка восьми месяцев по имени Васька. Похоже кто-то из ее предков согрешил с собакой, так как у животного собачьи повадки. При драке Васька использует только зубы, охрана квартиры для нее - святое, чужой не останется непокусанным. Но самое интересное - я очень редко видел, чтобы она не таскала что-нибудь в зубах. Любой предмет, оказывающийся на полу моментально подбирается и начинает путешествие по квартире, чтобы вечером осесть в одной из кошкиных нычек.
Так вот. Просыпаюсь утром. Плохо. Вчера вечером были переговоры. Как вернулся домой - помню смутно. Надо ехать на работу. Кое-как привел себя в порядок, но не могу найти ключи от машины. Проверил все места, куда по-пьяни можно засунуть ключи - от шкафчика для зубных щеток до духовки - ключей нет. Кошачьи нычки тоже пустые. Матерясь, бегаю по квартире, вызываю такси. Кошка внимательно наблюдает за этим цирком, сидя около своего туалета с наполнителем. И вот когда к дому уже подъехало такси, я выхожу на лестницу и, не захлопнув еще дверь вспоминаю, что забыл телефон, возвращаюсь и вижу картину: двумя легкими движениями кошка разгребает наполнитель в лотке, берет в зубы КЛЮЧИ, разворачивается....и видит меня. Я не думал, что у кошки может отразиться в глазах такая паника. Аккуратно положив ключи, она задним ходом!!! Смылась в спальню. Сил ругаться не было, я уехал, но вечером кошка огребла по полной (морально). Зато на следующее утро хохотал до слез - когда оделся и собрался выходить. Глянул на кошку, а она метнулась к лотку, судорожно перекопала весь наполнитель, обернулась - в глазах явственно читалось:
смотри, хозяин, ничего не спрятала.:smile:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> в глазах явственно читалось:
> смотри, хозяин, ничего не спрятала


:smile::smile::smile:
Спасибо Юля, спасибо всем, пошел бай-бай, до завтра (уже сегодня всем)!!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Юрий,доброго вечера!!!Нашёл вас здесь поэтому спрошу ...У меня Кэнон 1000 с "китовым" объективом 18-55...нужен ДРУГОЙ объектив...а какой?и скока денег надо?желательно универсальный,на все случаи жизни..

----------


## Кудряшкина

Ой, ребята как я к вам хочу! Как у вас тут здорово. белочки скачут, кошечки прыгают:smile:А я последнее время на форум захожу как геолог, накопаю и смоюсь :Oj: :biggrin:, хорошо хоть спасибо говорюkuku, а то вообще бы себя не простила, постараюсь почаще с вами общаться :Aga: . Предлагаю Юре поручить взять надо мной шефство, чтобы он меня выгонял на форум:smile:, но это только после того как он выздоровеет.

----------


## Колесо

> Хочу Вам рассказать об успехах по основному виду моей деятельности (бухгалтерской). Дело в том, что целый месяц я готовилась к проверкам, которые свалились нежданно-негаданно мне на голову, причём сразу на 2-х моих предприятиях. Так вот, по одному из них уже составлен Акт, в котором нет ни пени, ни штрафов, а есть запись: «Расхождений не выявленно и замечаний нет!!!». Но как я добилась такого результата хочу продемонстрировать в коротеньком фотоотчёте:


*Юля*,праздрррравляю!!!Молодец,так держать!!! :Ok: А фотоотчет суперррр!
Дорогие мои позитивщики,как я рада что в нашем доме снова радость, покой и мир!!!Что все дома,что у всех все в относительном порядке!Всем,всем,всем, спокойной ночи и приятных снов!!!
Эх,не хотела писать,ну думаю,не обидитесь на меня за каплю дегтя в нашей сегодняшней бочке меда...У меня сегодня умер кот - Маркиз.Умирал 4 дня,спасали как могли.Что самое страшное,кто-то(есть люди-звери,да что там звери,звери убивают только в целях самозащиты или для того чтобы прокормиться,а люди...)избили его жестоко,переломали кости,4 дня он ничего не ел,тихо умирал...Лиза говорит:"Мамуль,что-то с нашими животными,то пуговка(хомячок,я писала) то Маркиз!"Но я сегодня даже почувствовала облегчение,невозможно было смотреть как он мучился и ничем ему не смогли помочь(ветеринаров у нас хороших нет,уже был опыт)Вот так,плакали всей семьей.Вот он вместе с Лизой:

[IMG]http://*********ru/573794.jpg[/IMG]
А Лиза сегодня спрашивает,а есть ли у кошек рай?
Я,конечно,понимаю,что моя проблема,для всех покажется мелкой,но для нас ...мы так к нему привыкли,любили....

----------


## ТАМАДА-PRO

> желательно универсальный,на все случаи жизни..



http://www.stereosvit.ua/magazine/goods/canon+10436.php

----------


## julia2222

> Я,конечно,понимаю,что моя проблема,для всех покажется мелкой


Танюш, :flower:  ничего не поделаешь, всегда очень больно расставаться с домашними животинками.  И всё таки, он же свою жизнь провёл в вашей семье, где его кормили, любили и лелеяли, он не рыскал по мусоркам в поисках еды, он не боролся каждый день за выживание. У него была счастливая жизнь, и погиб он как воин.

----------


## ElenaS

Когда-то, давным давно, когда деревья были высокие, солнце жарким, а бубль-гум пузыристей, случился Новый год. Новый год имеет обыкновение случаться и сейчас, но про сейчас я вам расскажу позже. И не потому что я вредничаю, а потому что тот Новый год был особенным.

В тот Новый год кто-то из наших соседей, воодушевшись передовым итальянским опытом, решил выбросить все старые вещи из дома в преддверии года наступающего. Старыми вещами в квартире людей, подверженных влиянию СМИ, оказались два хомяка. Их и выбросили. Но учитывая, что люди все-таки были русские, то есть с широкой душой и добрым сердцем, выбросили не прям на свежий воздух, а в подъезд. Хомяки сидели в клетке, смотрели в окно, думали о жизни. Пока мой сын их не заметил.

Как только мой сын их заметил, он решил, что лучше подарка на Новый год и придумать нельзя, и решил подарить одного хомяка мне на НГ,а  второго, - бабушке.

Он так откатывал нижнюю губу и усердно делал жалостливый вид, что подарок пришлось принять. Я пошла купила корму, расческу и назвала хомяка Машкой. После того, как Машка провела по моей ладошке своими крупными яичками я даже не хотела с ней дружить, воспринимая такое поведение предательством, и даже подумывала про пошив ей трусов. Через какое-то время, смирившись с тем, что Машка оказалась Маркусом, я ее снова полюбила.

А потом пришел апрель. И на 1 апреля мне подарили кота. Я до последнего надеялась, что это - шутка. Но шутка мяукала и просила молока и имени. Во мне было сильное стремление к гармонии, поэтому я хотела назвать кота так, чтобы он гармонировал с хомяком, а учитывая, что это МОЙ очередной подарок, то начинаться он должен был на МОЮ букву, то есть, "Л". Получалось. что кот должен был быть Лексусом. Но Лексусом кот быть не захотел. Пришлось назвать его Тимофеем. А так как не хотелось, чтобы пропало замечательное Фридрих, то стал он Тимофеем Фридриховичем.

Хомяк появился раньше кота, поэтому он был в авторитетах и кот его не ел. Кот просовывал ему в клетку печенье и прочие деликатесы. Но некоторые разногласия все-таки присутствовали.

Когда хомяк заболел до слипшейся шерсти и тоскливого взгляда, я побрызгала его святой водой и повесила на трубу в клетке маленькую икону. Все смеялись надо мной и спрашивали про отбивает ли поклоны хомяк. Но хомяк оказался глубоко верующим, возможно, сказался опыт нахождения в подъезде на НГ. Он, до этого не любивший трубу, стал приходить в нее в 9 ив  17. как на службы. сидел там по 30 минут, а потом и вовсе поселился рядом с иконой в этой трубе.

Кот напротив, был атеистом. И когда я крестилась, думал, что я с ним играю, прыгая вслед за моими руками.

Хомяк прожил оооочень долго, дольше, чем живут обычные среднестатистические, неверующие хомяки. Умер он только на этот Новый год.

А кота было жалко оставлять, он как сыночек, хоть и хулиганский. Он мне лапками слезы вытирал, задувал вместе со мной свечки на день рождения, ходил в туалет и делил творожную запеканку. Но вывезти его сюда дело крайне дорогое, изнурительное и длииииительное. 

Здесь у меня тоже появились животные. Соседский кот, за которым я бегаю даже сейчас, размахивая в разные стороны беременным животом, и белки.

(На фото, одна из моих белочек.)

В моем садике поселились три белки.

Первый -кичи-кичи. Он мой. Он заходит домой и берет орешки из руки. Он заглядывает в кухню и гостиную. Он подбегает к двери, когда видит, что мы ему машем, или слышит, что зовем. У него толстая попа и маленькая пися. А еще он смешно чешется и поджимает лапки на груди, как старичок.

Вторая белка - юный раздолбай с недостатком интеллекта. Он наматывает круги по саду, он не видит ореха, лежащего в 10 см от его носа, он не слышит звука упавшей рядом с ним еды. Он слишком гиперактивен. Он прячет и перепрятывает то, что сумел найти, а потом снова бегает кругами.

Третья белка - меланхоличный философ. Целыми днями он сидит на заборе, наблюдает жизнь и размышляет о мироздании. Около него можно выгрузить камаз с орехами, он их увидит, но не спустится с забора, не отвлечется от своих размышлений. Просто поведет усом в сторону, подожмет хвостик и будет думать про жизнь.

----------


## Медведик

*ElenaS*,
мне ооочееень понравилось  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[img]http://s2.******info/25fead89a626f5da5804150b2888f3c1.gif[/img]Доброе утро всем жителям территории Добра))))

----------


## ЖасМи

*ElenaS*,
 :Ok: . Надо срочно взяться за публикацию детских рассказов! А то в учебниках порой такой бред! Тут уписаться! Подходит ко мне сын моей подруги. Зная, что я по образованию педагог, спрашивает - тётя Жанна, помоги с русским, там буквы надо поставить... И подсовывает мне учебник со следующим предложением ( пишу слово в слово)- Ласточка день начинает, а соловей - кончает. :biggrin:. И так ехидно улыбается этот сынок... Вот что всякую лабуду детям пишут?

----------


## KainskCherry

Добре утро,мои родненькие и позитивненькие!!!Вчера выдался очень тяжелый день,сегодня проснулась,вроде отпустило,рада вас видеть!!!!
Медведик,я успокоилась,за что тебе большущее спасибо!Сегодня в Пед институт пойду,заказ на выпускной брать,девочки,скрестите за меня пальчики на удачу,чтоб все срослось,очень нужна ваша поддержка,а то непруха какая-то последние дни.Но я верю в лучшее светлое сегодня!!!!
Желаю каждой отличного настроения,ну и чтоб клиента 2 хотябы заглянуло в вашу обитель!!!Всех целую и обнимаю!!!!!

----------


## Медведик

*KainskCherry*,
удачи Танюша!!!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Ласточка день начинает, а соловей - кончает. .


А еще по Буневу... Тетерев яичУшки снес... КАк такой бред можно написать. Вроде это в первом классе у нас было.:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> ,скрестите за меня пальчики на удачу,чтоб все срослось,очень нужна ваша поддержка,а то непруха какая-то последние дни.Но я верю в лучшее светлое сегодня!!!!


Таня! Удачи!  :flower:  На ногах тоже завернули все...:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Медведик! :Vah:  Мы как всегда с Жаннусиком вахту отрубили и идем на боковую. Пост сдал, пост принял...kuku

----------


## ЖасМи

> Тетерев яичУшки снес...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: напрочь...  Ой, девоньки 15 минут из ПОДЦТАЛА не вылезти... Это наверное только в Татарстане тетерева уникальные - несутся, а быки молоко дают... :biggrin:. Ой, живот мой... щёки...

----------


## KainskCherry

Спасибо вам девочки мои родненькие!!!!Вчера настроение себе поднять пыталась,зашла в ткани,аистов хочу,купила ткань,сегодня разложила с утра,да...еще вечером заехала к свекрови и машинку экспроприировала,творчество прет.Переживаю,что индейский головной убор не успеет прийти до следующей свадьбы,так что раздербанила крылья гусиные,зарание отстиранные ,а на кухне теперь это все дело детям так понравилось,ух ты,перышки!!!Короче называется-рванул перьевой фугасище!!!!Буду сама делать...Медведик,а выбор тканей никакой,так что после выездного колыма я думаю рвануть к вам!!!Рада?Тем более и Наталья звала-говорила поможет с коровкой,ух держитесь,соскуилась по вам ужасно,аж зубы сводит,как говорит наш любимый Дональд!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Это наверное только в Татарстане тетерева уникальные


:tongue: Злючка -колючка! Бунев то родом из Пикалево!:tongue:

----------


## KainskCherry

Во дают,педагоги,о чем они только думают,когда учебники детские пишут!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> вахту отрубили и идем на боковую


спасибо полуночницы))) Доброго сна!

----------


## Анжелла

> Во дают,педагоги,о чем они только думают,когда учебники детские пишут!!!


О чем думает администрация, когда вводит такую чушь в программу. У меня подруга в Норвегию уехал, так у нее там сын в школе проходил то, что они 5 лет назад проходил. Так он там школу отлично закончил.

----------


## KainskCherry

Спокойной ночи,наши несуны сурового поста позитива!!!Сладких снов,мы тут будем стойко охранять ваш сон и наш форум,с позитивом!!! :Ok:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро, страна! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/552295.gif[/IMG]
А насчёт педагогов немножко обидно...  :smile: 
Во-первых, редко обычные работающи е педагоги пишут учебники, чаще это *специалисты*, оторванные от школы. А во-вторых, разве народные пословицы, пришедшие из глубины веков и действительно являющиеся народной мудростью, виноваты, что сленг испоганил значение ну уж очень многих слов...

----------


## Оляшка

Привет всем Форумчанам! На форуме я недавно, но мне тут так нравится!За это время вы стали, как родные! :Aga:  На душу легли такие строки:
Какие б не вершились в жизни кризисы-
Я всё равно пою и веселюсь!
А если "вытурят" меня из дома- 
На форум ваш я жить переселюсь: :Yu:  :Sarcastic Blum:

----------


## Сильва

Всем доброе утро!

*KainskCherry*, всё будет ХО-РО-ШО!!!
 Насчёт аистов - у меня сначала были сшитые из овала, сложенного пополам, а сейчас сделала круг, думала - лучше будет. Нет, хуже, так что делай длиннее. А "перья" я делала из подкладочной ткани, разрезаны 30 см зигзагом, в 2 раза длиннее получается лента, потом крепится к овалу из белой ткани.

Вчера на "ура" прошёл "аховый" юбилей (без подготовки), нахохотались и заказчики, и я, и персонал ресторана... Наверное, иногда нужно и с экспромтом. Хотя большой кусок "экспромта" - с форума!:biggrin:

Привет новеньким!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Оляшка*,
Вытурят, если вовремя не подстрахуешься! :rolleyes: 
Я теперь тут в основном тогда, когда муж на работе :biggrin:
Привет, Сильвочка!

----------


## Медведик

Девочки и мальчики - сейчас "гуляю" по одному интересному сайту, и вот довольно интересная для многих информация:

Символы Фэн-шуй

Символы используются для энергетического насыщения помещений, особенно они хороши в гостиной. Можно выбрать любой подходящий для вас символ. Например, с помощью красной розы вы можете создать романтический уголок. Всегда выбирайте символы, которые имеют для вас особый смысл. Не стоит пользоваться восточной символикой, если эти предметы не вписываются в интерьер или не соответствуют вашим чувствам. Кроме того, помните о том, что предметы чужой культуры могут резонировать с аспектами вашего личного опыта. Символы следует помещать в том месте дома или комнаты, которое вы хотите активировать. Например, картина с красивым пейзажем в северном углу комнаты создаст впечатление успешной карьеры, а ваза с цветами на северо-западе укрепит супружеские отношения. Символы, тесно связанные с элементами фэн-шуй, следует размещать только в конкретных местах дома. Например, бамбук, символизирующий дерево, должен использоваться там, где нужно подчеркнуть качества этого элемента, а металлическая черепашка будет хорошо смотреться в северной зоне жилой комнаты. Ниже мы приводим список символов фэн-шуй и их традиционные значения. Ими вы можете пользоваться в доме, создавая благоприятную атмосферу.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
АПЕЛЬСИН - означает счастье, изобилие и процветание, а также удачное замужество. Его часто дарят друг другу, а изображения вывешивают в доме в период Лунного Нового года, не только из-за названия (по-китайски апельсин - «кум» - означает «золото»), но и благодаря его насыщенному радостному цвету и сочному аромату.

АСТРЫ - символизируют любовь, нежность и романтику. БАБОЧКИ - любовь и радость.

БАМБУК - во все времена почитаемое растение, широко представленное в искусстве, поэзии и литературе китайской нации и обладающее значением долгожительства, прочности и выносливости, которое остается зеленым на протяжении всего года. Китайцы считают, что он имеет мистическую силу, и, повесив его дома, вы будете надежно защищены от воздействия злых духов. Бамбук в виде флейты или «поющего ветра» также является проводником благоприятной энергии, и поэтому широко рекомендуется мастерами фэн-шуй.

БЫК - символ надежности и спокойной силы, долгой и плодотворной жизни, стабильной и устойчивой, а также упорства в достижении цели и трудолюбия. В зоне богатства бык обеспечит стабильный достаток семьи. ПАРА КЕРАМИЧЕСКИХ ВАЗ - накопитель богатства и энергии ци для семьи. Особенно хороши для этой цели вазы с узким горлышком и широким основанием. Красивые вазы приносят в дом радость, счастье и умиротворение.

ВЕЕР -защита.

ЗОЛОТОЙ ВЕЕР - высокое положение в обществе.

ВОДОПАД - привлечение в дом удачи.

ГАНЕША - символ поддержки и защиты, удачи в бизнесе.

ГВОЗДИКА - очарование.

ГЛОБУС - благоприятствует успехам в учебе.

ГОЛУБИ - романтическая любовь.

ГОРА - символ поддержки, защиты и стабильности.

ГОРШОК БОГАТСТВА (с золотом или его имитацией) - символ изобилия.

ГРАНАТ - символизирует многочисленное потомство и успех в деятельности филиала компании, а также честь, славу и успех.

ГУСИ - вера и верность в браке.

ДАЙКОУ - бог богатства и достатка. Изображается с колотушкой, крысой и мешком волшебного риса - символом богатства и достатка. Крыса прогрызает в мешке Дайкоу дырочки, и волшебный рис сыплется с неба на землю. Удары же колокольчика увеличивают в мире счастье, здоровье и любовь. Изображение Дайкоу вместе с Эбису - богом счастья и удачи -символизирует равновесие между материальными благами и духовными достижениями.

ДЕЛЬФИНЫ - любовь, беззаботность, взаимная поддержка, помощь, взаимовыручка.

ДЕНЕЖНОЕ ДЕРЕВО - символ растущего изобилия. Особенно рекомендуется для финансовых учреждений, домашних кабинетов.

ДЕРЕВЬЯ В ЦВЕТУ - долголетие.

ДРАКОН или Лунг символизирует силу и великодушие, мужество и выносливость. Это высший символ удачи и творческих способностей, он защищает семью, ограждает от бедности и неудач. Дракон несет дух возрождения и изменений, живительный дождь, представляя собой продуктивные силы природы. Это также символ бдительности и безопасности, который отдельно отстоит от всех небесных созданий и объединяет всех чешуйчатых созданий Вселенной. Он может жить на суше, в воде и летать в небе без крыльев, быть размером с шелковичного червя или с гору. Для китайцев Дракон -это символ их нации и всех благ, поэтому многие китайские рестораны и компании используют его изображение; а в течение многих столетий с ним отождествлялась императорская власть в Китае. Образ Дракона особенно подходит тем, кто родился в год петуха, наиболее удачливые из которых могут трансформироваться в Феникса, супругу Дракона. Эти два существа настолько часто встречаются в китайской литературе и мифологии, что занимают основное положение в символизме. Изображение дракона не следует располагать выше головы хозяина, чтобы дракон не поглотил его.

ДРАКОН, ДЕРЖАЩИЙ ВОЛШЕБНУЮ ЖЕМЧУЖИНУ МУДРОСТИ, - символизирует величие, мудрость и бессмертие, полную гармонию и достижение цели.

ЕДИНОРОГ или Чи Линь - третье небесное создание, мистическое доброе предзнаменование. Символизирует долгую жизнь, празднество, великолепие, радость, знаменитых потомков и мудрость. Иногда называемый конем дракона, Единорог несет качества мягкости, доброты и благожелательности по отношению ко всем живым созданиям. Китайцы считают, что он всегда одинок и появляется лишь во времена правления государством великодушным руководителем или когда рождается великий мудрец. К его образу обращаются, если детям необходим успех или требуется помощь в организации филиала.

ТРЕХНОГАЯ ЖАБА, СИДЯЩАЯ НА МОНЕТАХ, - растущее изобилие семьи, символ большой удачи. Нельзя ставить трехногую жабу на кухне, в ванной или туалете, не рекомендуется помещать ее в спальне, а также прямо перед собой. Лучшее место для нее - в гостиной или столовой и всегда лицом внутрь дома.

ЖЕМЧУЖИНА - символ сконцентрированного знания, помогающийв достижении цели.

ЖУРАВЛЬ - крайне популярная птица, часто изображаемая на картинах, ширмах и применяемая в других формах китайского искусства. Считается, что он наделен многими мистическими свойствами и атрибутами, среди которых непорочность и способность к долгой жизни. Обычно журавль изображается стоящим под сосной, еще одним символом долгожительства.

ПАРА ЖУРАВЛЕЙ - удача семьи, символ мудрости, гармонии, власти, богатства.

ЗАЯЦ - означает долгожительство, а если встречается его изображение красного цвета, то это считается благоприятным предзнаменованием.

ЗМЕЯ - символ вечного движения и обновления Вселенной; символ мудрости и знаний.

ЗОНТИК или НАВЕС - символ защиты от воров. ИРИС - символизирует веру и надежду.

КАМИН - активизатор зоны славы, гарантирующий, что огонь вашей славы будет гореть всегда (если камин действующий и регулярно прочищается).

КАМНИ - приносят в дом ощущение стабильности и защищенности. Особенно благоприятна серая галька с полосочкой. Ее необходимо очищать в течение 7 дней в соленой воде или окурить благовониями.

КОЛЕСО ЗАКОНА - символ защиты.

ВАЛДАЙСКИЕ КОЛОКОЛЬЧИ КИ - символизируют радостные детские голоса.

КРИСТАЛЛ - активизирует позитивную энергию в зоне Мудрости. Чтобы кристалл «работал» его нужно очистить (опустить в воду с солью на 7 дней) и зарядить (подержать в руке, поднести к сердечной чакре или к «третьему глазу», находящемуся между бровей). Хорошо, если на кристалл падает свет. Кристалл можно подвесить на красную ленточку, длина которой кратна 9.

КРИСТАЛЛ АМЕТИСТА подходит для зоны Богатства, а КРИСТАЛ КВАРЦА активизирует зону Знаний.

КУАН КУНГ (КУАН ДИ) - символ защиты дома от негативных влияний.

ЛАСТОЧКИ - символ успеха и изобилия.

ЛЕВ - издавна ассоциировался с энергией и доблестью. Каменных львов часто располагали у входных ворот в храмы и большие семейные дома. Они воспринимаются как превосходные защитники дома и общественных мест, особенно против злых духов. В буддизме лев - священное животное, а китайцы часто по праздничным случаям танцуют под громкую музыку специальный танец Льва, который отпугивает демонов и привлекает удачу.

ЛЕОПАРД - символизирует мужество и воинственную свирепость.

ЛЕТУЧАЯ МЫШЬ - символ счастья и долгой жизни; сочетание «летучая мышь» по-китайски означает «счастье». Если он используется как символ удачи, то рисуется красным цветом - цветом радости. Изображения летучей мыши часто встречается на мантиях китайских чиновников, и иногда вырисовывается столь тщательно, что напоминает бабочку. Среди керамических изделий и изображений летучая мышь встречается в груп- пах по пять, символизируя тем самым пять земных благ: старость, богатство, здоровье, добродетельность и естественную смерть, которые составляют суть понятия счастье в Китае.

ЛИЛИЯ - символ чистоты и непорочности. Священный ЛОТОС занимает особое место в сердцах китайцев, особенно тех, кто практикует буддизм. Он часто изображается утонченно и величественно парящим над темной водой, символизируя необыкновенную чистоту среди загрязненного окружения. Этот цветок - символ лета. В нем был рожден возлюбленный Будда Падмасамбхава. Изображения или цветы лотоса в доме используются для создания спокойной, умиротворенной атмосферы, а также для пробуждения духовного сознания. Лотос приносит удачу за пределами дома.

ЛОШАДЬ -так же, как и слон, одно из семи сокровищ буддизма; она символизирует скорость, упорство и выносливость, а китайцы часто сравнивают умных детей с молодыми конями. Она не является небесным созданием, но все же, из-за своих благородных качеств, очень популярна в народе.

ЛОШАДЬ, СТРЕМЯЩАЯСЯ ВВЕРХ, - удача, успех, слава, радость жизни, оптимизм. Символическое изображение золота на спине лошади приносит славу и деньги.

ЛЮК - (держит в левой руке скипетр или папирус - символы власти) - один из трех звездных старцев, символизирующих удачу семьи, - приносит власть и авторитет.

МАГНОЛИЯ - символизирует сладость, любовь и изысканность. КРАСНЫЕ МАКИ - символ удовольствия и успеха.

МАЛЫШ С ВОРОБЬЕМ - символизирует счастье, небесное покровительство и защиту маленьким детям.

МЕДВЕДЬ - означает мужество и силу, а его изображения, повешенные у входа в дом, являются действенной защитой против взломщиков.

МЕТЛА - избавление от ненужных вещей.

МЕШОК - процветание, достаток. Хоттей говорил, что в мешке у него вся Вселенная.

МЕТАЛЛИЧЕСКИЕ МОБИЛИ - обеспечиваю непрерывный поток благотворной энергии.

МОНЕТА СЧАСТЬЯ ФЭН-ШУЙ - древний образец платежной монеты, которая еще перед внедрением монетарной системы была отличительным знаком благородного происхождения, выдающихся заслуг перед страной и обществом. Получение такого отличительного знака связывалось с признанием и общественным повышением, а также улучшением быта и получением привилегий. После внедрения печатных денег (ок. XVI в.) такие монеты стали уникальными и хранились на счастье. В настоящее время получили широкое распространение в практике фэн-шуй. Считается, что они приносят в дом богатство.

БОЛЬШАЯ МОНЕТА-ТАЛИСМАН сулит богатство и процветание. Китайские монетки (3 штуки) рекомендуется связывать красной ленточкой (янской стороной кверху: четыре иероглифа должны быть наверху) и класть в секторе Богатства, а также в местах, связанных с финансами, например, в кошелек. Бизнесмены часто подкладывают их под коврик перед входной дверью.

ОБЕЗЬЯНА - символ хитроумия и защиты от неудач.

ОЛЕНЬ - единственное животное, сумевшее найти гриб бессмертия, поэтому он символизирует долгую жизнь. Олень всегда изображается рядом с Богом Долголетия.

ОРЕЛ - прозорливость.

ОРЕЛ, ВЗЛЕТАЮЩИЙ НАД СОЛНЦЕМ, - мощный символ успеха. Если вы хотите многого добиться в жизни, вам просто необходимо изображение 9 орлов (9 - число юга).

ОРХИДЕЯ - символизирует сладость, любовь, изысканность, утонченную красоту.

ПАВЛИН - символ красоты и благородства, притягивающий удачу и успех. Столетиями благодаря прекраснейшим оттенкам перьев его хвоста, павлин символизировал официальные звания, особенно, во времена правления династии Минг.

МОДЕЛЬ ПАРУСНИКА - привлекает удачу в делах. Этот символ восходит к тем временам, когда парусное судно ассоциировалось с прибытием товаров и денег. Парусник непременно должен быть повернут носом во внутрь дома. Эффективность талисмана увеличат кусочки золота и его имитации на палубе.

ПЕРСИК - китайский символ вечности и супружества. Древняя легенда описывает персиковое дерево богов, которое росло в садах королевы Си Ванг My и приносило плод вечной жизни раз в три тысячи лет. Он давал силу восемнадцати Бессмертным, а сам бог бессмертия произошел от бессмертного персика. Картины, изображающие этого бога (Сау Сенг Кунга) с персиком в руке, - популярный подарок главе семейства, так как он символизирует долголетие.

ПЕТУХ - считается основным символом элемента ян и носителем множества достоинств. Корона на голове говорит о его литературном даре, шпоры на ногах - о смелости и мужестве, защитный инстинкт по отношению к своим курам отражает его благожелательность, а ежедневный ранний клич - надежность. Петух олицетворяет красоту, широкую известность и добрую славу. Китайцы считают, что изображение КРАСНОГО ПЕТУХА в доме или на рабочем месте является действенной защитой против пожара, а БЕЛЫЙ ПЕТУХ отгоняет злых духов ночью. Величественный ПИОН высоко ценится в Китае и справедливо называется «королем цветов». Он также известен как цветок богатства и почестей, символизирующий элемент ян, весну, любовь и привязанность. Когда расцветает куст пиона, это считается хорошим предзнаменованием, и поэтому его стараются выращивать рядом с домом. Пионы - символ пылкой страсти и неугасающей любви. Однако его действие благоприятно только в первые годы брака. Когда рождаются дети, пионы начинают символизировать неверность.

ХРУСТАЛЬНАЯ ПИРАМИДКА - символ стремления вверх, достижения цели и развития.

ПОДКОВА - помогает продвижению по службе. ПОДСОЛНУХИ - символ солнечной энергии жизни и здоровья. ПОСОХ - долгая и здоровая жизнь.

ПУШКА - очень мощный символ для отражения негативной энергии ша, которым следует пользоваться крайне осторожно.

ВИТАЯ РАКОВИНА - процветание, известность и удача в путешествиях.

РОЗЫ - любовь, нежность, романтика.

ЗОЛОТЫЕ РЫБКИ В ВОДЕ - символ деловой и денежной удачи. Исключение составляют колючие рыбки, символизирующие потерю дохода. Золотая рыбка в вашем аквариуме - это признак особой удачи. Число рыбок должно быть нечетным, и лучше, если одна из них будет черной, чтобы абсорбировать любую негативную энергию. Чтобы обеспечить удачу в финансовых делах, аквариум следует располагать в юго-восточном углу комнаты. Вода в нем всегда должна быть чистой, насыщенной кислородом и постоянно двигаться.

СТЕКЛЯННАЯ ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА - успех в финансовых делах.

РЫБА ТАЙ - символ удачи и успеха. САУ (с персиком в левой руке) - один из трех звездных старцев, символизирующих удачу семьи, - укрепляет здоровье, приносит долго- летие.

РОЗОВЫЕ КВАРЦЕВЫЕ СЕРДЕЧКИ - символ, привлекающий любовь.

СИРЕНЬ - символ красоты.

СЛИВА - наряду с пионом, лотосом и хризантемой символизируют четыре времени года (слива соответствует зиме). Цветы сливы в силу своего аромата и чистоты ценятся так же высоко, как и ее плоды. Слива является символом долголетия, так как ее цветы появляются на практически голых и, как кажется, безжизненных ветвях, даже когда дерево достигло очень зрелого возраста. Считается, что Лао Цзы родился под сливовым деревом.

СЛИВА В ЦВЕТУ - удача и счастье в любви.

СЛОН - встречается в китайском искусстве и не так часто, тем не менее является символом силы, несокрушимости и мудрости. Это животное - одно из семи сокровищ буддизма, и в таких странах, как Таиланд и Индия, где эта религия широко распространена, слон считается священным животным. Для китайцев он также символизирует силу и энергию и используется как эффективное средство борьбы со злыми духами. Возле надгробий династии Минг огромные каменные слоны охраняют путь, ведущий к гробницам. Легенда говорит, что к этим слонам приходят бездетные женщины, моля их о помощи, чтобы родился наследник. Слон приносит удачу, дает творческий потенциал.

СОБАКА — надежная защита дома, семьи, стабильность семейных отношений. Особенно эффективно использовать пару СОБАЧЕК ФУ, поскольку они объединяют гармонию энергий инь и ян. Если поставить собачек напротив входной двери, они будут охранять благополучие семьи. СОСНА - наиболее известный символ долгой жизни, в основном из-за того, что это вечнозеленое растение. Ее часто сажают рядом с КИПАРИСОМ, а так как они не вянут и способны переносить даже самые сильные морозы, то являются знаком вечной дружбы, способной выдержать любые испытания. Они часто встречаются в поэзии и ландшафтных рисунках на тему верности и преданности.

ТРИ ЗВЕЗДНЫХ СТАРЦА (ФУК, ЛЮК, САУ) - символ удачи семьи.

ТЫКВА С ЧИСТОЙ, КЛЮЧЕВОЙ ВОДОЙ - символизирует чистые мысли и доброе сердце.

СТРЕКОЗА - символ изящества.

ТИГР - символ военной доблести, изображения которого используются в борьбе с демонами и злыми духами. В фэн-шуй это животное фигурирует как 500-летний Белый Тигр, который соединяется с Зеленым Драконом и производит огромные объемы космической ци. Символ Тигра используют с большой осторожностью, так как это очень свирепое животное, которое при несоответствующем обращении может уничтожить своего хозяина. Используя его для защиты дома, проверьте, нет ли среди членов вашей семьи тех, кто родился в год животных, составляющих пищу тигра (кабан, кролик, петух и т.д.)- Это предупреждение настолько серьезно, что матери сыновей, рожденных в эти годы, сильно возражают, если те хотят жениться на девушке, рожденной в год тигра; считается, что такая жена может вызвать преждевременную смерть своего супруга. Женщин, рожденных в год животных, составляющих пищу тигра, предупреждают о том, чтобы они не рожали детей в год тигра, так как маленький «тигр» может «поглотить» мать во время родов. Несмотря на все это, китайцы считают, что дух Тигра настолько силен, что лучшей защиты от внешних злобных намерений не найти.

----------


## Медведик

КРАСНЫЕ ТЮЛЬПАНЫ - символ удовольствия и успеха. МИСТИЧЕСКИЙ УЗЕЛ - бесконечный цикл удачи.

ИМПЕРАТОРСКАЯ УТКА - ассоциируется с супружеской верностью и счастьем. Этот красивый вид уток считается наилучшим среди своего рода и дарится молодым супружеским парам, чтобы в их отношениях всю жизнь оставались нежность и счастье.

ПАРА УТОК-МАНДАРИНОК -долгий и счастливый брак (уток может заменить пара других птиц, например, голубей, журавлей, цапель, гусей, волнистых попугайчиков).

ФАЗАН - широко используемая эмблема красоты и счастья.

ФЕНИКС или Фэн Хуанг - объединяет всех пернатых созданий Вселенной. Считается, что он появляется лишь во время мира и процветания. Феникс символизирует тепло солнца, лета и огня и помогает бездетным парам, а в паре с Драконом - плодотворный союз и изображается во время свадьбы. В фэн-шуй это создание символизирует юг, поэтому дома, обращенные входом к нему, будет посещать удача, так как юг - это лето, тепло, жизнь и время урожая. Феникс особенно хорошо активизирует энергию процветания, славы, успеха.

ФЕЯ ЛУНЫ - богиня счастья, любви, радости; благословляет дом.

КРАСНЫЕ КИТАЙСКИЕ ФОНАРИКИ - возвращают утраченную пылкость чувств.

ФОНТАН - символ богатства и изобилия.

ФУК - один из трех звездных старцев, символизирующих удачу семьи - покровитель богатства.

ФУ-СИН С МАЛЬЧИКОМ И ПЛОДАМ ПЕРСИКА - символ плодородия, счастья, здоровья; защищает детей от несчастий и болезней.

ХИМЕРА - защита от зла.

ХОТТЕЙ - бог счастья, благополучия, веселья, беззаботности, общения, богатства, покровитель удачного бизнеса. Он помогает в осуществлении желаний: если триста раз погладить Хоттея по животу, то заветное желание исполнится.

ХРИЗАНТЕМА - символизирует осень, удачу, радость и легкую жизнь, ее очень любят в Китае. Особенно распространен обычай дарить друг другу в праздники желтые хризантемы, которые создают атмосферу счастья.

ХУРМА - означает радость.

ЦАПЛЯ - символизирует верность и долголетие.

ЦИКАДА - насекомое, летнее «пение» которого так любят китайцы, считается символом бессмертия и воскрешения. В давние времена среди богатых китайцев бытовал обычай класть цикаду, сделанную из жадеита, в рот умершего перед похоронами, чтобы обеспечить ему вечную жизнь. Она также олицетворяет счастье и вечную юность, так как является единственным насекомым, живущим более семнадцати лет. Цикады, сделанные из жадеита, очень популярны среди жителей Гонконга, ведь считается, что эти крошечные создания вселяют великие идеи и наделяют живостью мысли.

ЧАША С ЖЕМЧУЖИНОЙ - дом полная чаша, в древности слитки золота и серебра делали в виде таких чаш.

ЧЕРЕПАХА - четвертое небесное создание - священное животное, считается бессмертным. Этот символ долгой жизни, силы и выносливости. Она отождествляется с севером и зимой. Те, кто хочет прожить долгую здоровую жизнь, держат у себя дома черепах. Черепаха приносит удачу в делах, карьере.

ЧЕРЕПАХА С ТРЕМЯ ЖАБАМИ НА СПИНЕ - символ долгой счастливой жизни, полной богатства и благополучия.

ХРУСТАЛЬНЫЙ ШАР - защищает от негативной энергии.

ШОКОЛАДКИ - символизируют романтические отношения, активизируют любовную удачу.

ЭБИСУ - бог счастья и удачи. Держит в руках волшебную рыбу Тай, символизирующую удачу и успех.

ХРУСТАЛЬНЫЕ ЯЙЦА - символ вечной жизни и обновления, облагораживают окружающие энергии.

НЕФРИТОВЫЕ ЯЙЦА - наделены лечебными и защитными свойствами.

----------


## Katjatja

Доброе утро! 
Юляша так с предложенного тобой рассказа про кота и ключи хохотала. спасибо. ( спасибки опять исчезли).
  Сильвочка у тебя фото аиста где то есть или может если не трудно сфоткай пожалуйста очень хочется посмотреть. я у аиста крылья сделать не успела, клюв на голову ( при чем делала на скорую руку и сделал черными потом на свадьбе смотрю и думаю ну чего ж этот аист так на ворону то смахивает. а потом поняла клюв то красный:smile:

а вместо хвоста из фатовой ткани сделала пышный хвостик. 


Танюша вишенка, когда своего птица закончишь покажешь ладно?
сейчас последние приготовления перед детским праздником и вперед.

----------


## Оляшка

*tatiana-osinka*,



> Вытурят, если вовремя не подстрахуешься!


Привет, Татьяна!:smile:Рада, что улыбнуло! :067:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Леночка, мне понравились голуби  (можно на них подзаработать хотя бы на такси) :biggrin: и Медведь - если пришлёшь свою фотку, воспользуюсь! :smile:
А вообще инфа хорошая, надо распечатать.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Katjatja*,
Спасибки появятся, если перезагрузишь страницу (вверху зеленый квадрат с 2 стрелками). А пропадают они после отправки сообщения.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Чуточку позитива, или Монологи о животных


Леночка, читаю просто взахлёб. Думаю ты у нас пропишешься надолго? Уж больно интересно пишешь. Спасибо!


> Ласточка день начинает, а соловей - кончает.


:biggrin::biggrin: :Vah: 



> девочки,скрестите за меня пальчики на удачу,чтоб все срослось,очень нужна ваша поддержка,а то непруха какая-то последние дни.Но я верю в лучшее светлое сегодня!!!!


Татьяна, мне очень нравится подпись у одной из ведущей на нашем флоруме. Если не ошиибаюсь, у АНАТОЛЬЕВНЫ.
Так вот надо жить по этому принципу всегда : *Всё будет хорошо, я узнавала!*. Только с небольшой поправкой. *Всё уже хорошо, раз мы живём!!!*. Мы обязательно за тебя не только пальчики, но и кулачки зажмём.А то, что ты называешь НЕПРУХОЙ, так пустяки. Думай о том, что скоро такая пруха начнётся, что времени хватать на нас не будет. Но, только попробуй не отпишись. Бросим всё и прилетим.
Удачи тебе. Мы мысленно все с тобой. Ты робязательно получишь этот заказ и проведёшь его на УРА!


> На ногах тоже завернули все...


Ой, Анжелика, как скрючило то тебя И на ногах и на руках и всё только для того, чтоб Танюшка заказ получила. 
Видишь, вишенка, от тебя зависит, как потом Анжела с закрученными пальчиками ходить будет....... После такого заказ просто обязан стать твоим!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А если "вытурят" меня из дома-
> На форум ваш я жить переселюсь


А мы и не против.Нам позитивщики ух, как нужны

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Хотя большой кусок "экспромта" - с форума!


Светик, где выложила почитать?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

О, дочитала до конца :biggrin: (деффчёнки, я теперь на этом слове буду ржать всю оставшуюся жизнь!!!!!!!!) !  Повешу свою фотку, я же Тигра!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Во прикол! Ставлю Спасибку Медведику, а появляются две- моя и Ксюши. Ксюш, я таперича твой личный секретарь или как? А зарплата у меня какая?

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Доброе утро всем. И, простите, убегаю. Может поздно выйду. Сегодня сынулю провожаю, а завтра сама уеду. Только может через неделю, две появлюсь. Ещё не решила, куда после Москвы поеду, и на куда денег хватит.
Всех рада видеть в здравии и хорошем настроении.!!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ксюша, возвращайся, мы ждем! Счастливого пути!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюш, я таперича твой личный секретарь или как? А зарплата у меня какая?


Танюш, а что так сразу меркантильно то? А за спасибку поработать? ??????
Ладно, приедешь в гости, накормлю от души!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Кризис, блин, зажрал!!!! Все на деньги....

----------


## jpligunova

Все девушкам,женщинам,тетенькам форума посвящается .Стихотворение Инессы Белобородько.









Мне нравится быть женщиной за двадцать:
Смеяться, увлекаться, ошибаться,
Влюбляться до безумия навеки
И видеть друга в каждом человеке.[IMG]http://*********ru/530791m.jpg[/IMG]
О звуках Мендельсоновского марша
Мечтать. И чтоб мужчина был постарше...
Надеяться стать светочем Вселенной,
Чтоб замер мир передо мной смиренно!
01124 (122x97, 2Kb)
Мне нравится быть женщиной за тридцать:
Сиять огранкой и собой гордиться,
Любить со страстью и душой и телом,
Желанной быть, раскованной, умелой.
Семью хранить, как свечечку, в ладошках,
Слыть умницей, но взбалмошной немножко.
И чувствовать: я - светоч во Вселенной,
Мир замирает предо мной смиренно!
01124 (122x97, 2Kb)
Мне нравится быть женщиной за сорок:
И радоваться счастью тех, кто дорог,
Влюбляться опрометчиво беспечно,
Любить самоотверженно и вечно.
Быть мудрой и прекрасной , как богиня,
Не ведающей злобы и гордыни,
При этом знать: Я - светоч во вселенной
И замер мир передо мной смиренно…

----------


## Курица

> Когда-то, давным давно, когда деревья были высокие, солнце жарким, а бубль-гум пузыристей, случился Новый год. Новый год имеет обыкновение случаться и сейчас, но про сейчас я вам расскажу позже. И не потому что я вредничаю, а потому что тот Новый год был особенным.


Леночка, спасибо за минутки удовольствия, доставленные твоим рассказом!
Обязательно пиши...Ты не должна зарывать свой талант в землю!(Может, не сейчас, когда ты еще  "гипердинамична", как твоя вторая белка, и  делаешь то, что задумала,кружась, как белка в колесе, а чуть позже, когда появится минутка - а онв появится! (что ты там про свой "беременный живот" писала):biggrin: и зафиксирует тебя на некоторое время в любимом кресле!!!
А мы будем твоими самыми благодарными и самыми ожидающими твоих рассказов читателями!!!
Еще раз-спасибо за позитив!!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> Тут уписаться! Подходит ко мне сын моей подруги. Зная, что я по образованию педагог, спрашивает - тётя Жанна, помоги с русским, там буквы надо поставить... И подсовывает мне учебник со следующим предложением ( пишу слово в слово)- Ласточка день начинает, а соловей - кончает. . И так ехидно улыбается этот сынок... Вот что всякую лабуду детям пишут?


Неа, есть и нормальные авторы школьных учебников.
Только не в России, а в республике Казахстан.
И ВЫ ИХ ЗНАЕТЕ ВСЕ!!! 
*Эти авторы- наша Форумчанка Вика и Ко*!!!
У нее наверняка таких ляпов нет, п.ч. она наша, форумская...Кстати, давно ее не видно!!! Виктория, ауууууууууууууууууу!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ElenaS*
Ты талантище! Не загуби, не потеряй, а главное, подари радость своим будущим читателям!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ты талантище!


На все 100 согласна. Танюша и Елена, а ну в издательство шагом марш печататься. Только не забудьте, когда станете знаменитыми, ваши книги нам подарить.

----------


## syaonka

> Всех рада видеть в здравии и хорошем настроении.!!!!!


Ксюшка!Ярада, что у тебя всё налаживается! Пусть и в вашей семье все будут в здравии и в хорошем настроении! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго дня народ!!!



> У меня Кэнон 1000 с "китовым" объективом 18-55...нужен ДРУГОЙ объектив...а какой?и скока денег надо?желательно универсальный,на все случаи жизни..


Саня мои приветствия!!! Из недорогих CANON 28-105 Но светсила не та, и стекло не очень, хотя все что здесь выложено снято или КИТом или 17-85 универсалкой.
Сам снимаю свадьбы и торжества Эльками 24-70 (2,8) (можно купить примерно за 50 тыс в Москве) и 70-200 (2,8) (цена в Москве от 60 тыс).Но это нужно чтоб фото звенело!!! Если для себя, природу, семью и т.д. снимать, то вполне хватит универсалки 28-105 в пределах 9-12 тыс. по цене.с превосходным качеством.




> Юре поручить взять надо мной шефство, чтобы он меня выгонял на форум


А как муж отреагирует??? Не придется по больницам с переломаными руками-ногами
бегать!!! Шучу!! и беру!!!



> Вот так,плакали всей семьей


Таня все, кто связал свою жизнь с животными это переживают. И я в том числе. В день моего приезда из Кисловодска у моего лучшего друга кошка умерла, скорую вызывали, потом еще врачей, но не получилось, 15 лет жила как никак. Вся его семья плакала, мы с ним почти не общались, пока в себя не пришли все. Но жизнь есть жизнь и время лечит раны. А животных нужно в доме держать, добрее люди становятся!!!




> Здесь у меня тоже появились животные


Класс!!!



> Доброе утро всем жителям территории Добра


И тебе Леночка!!!



> Желаю каждой отличного настроения,ну и чтоб клиента 2 хотябы заглянуло в вашу обитель!!!Всех целую и обнимаю


Спасибо в точку!!! Только проводил юбиляра на 10 апреля, список гостей приносил. А вечером две пары на свадьбы придут так, что прогноз сбывается!!!
Пойду гулять по страницам сайта!!!

----------


## ElenaS

Спасибо всем, засмущали всю целиком  :Oj: 

Я желаю всем, кто сегодня работает, - удачных мероприятий, веселых, позитивных, творческих и благодарных гостей!

Всем, кто сегодня не работает, я желаю замечательного дня в кругу друзей, семьи, или себя любимых. Подарите праздник себе. Порадуйтесь солнышку, съешьте шоколадку, посмотрите хороший фильм

Замечательных всем выходных!
Ваша,
выходит что пятизвездная )))

----------


## KainskCherry

Ну вот девочки,утром говорила,что пойду брать заказ,просила вас скрестить пальчики.Молодцы,хорошо скрестили,взяла,йуху!!!!!Радостно и хорошо на душе,выпускной в институте мой,йес!!!Причем всего 2 группы,небольшие,но веселые....прям понравились,довольная!!!
Аистов обязательно покажу,как только доделаю,вообщем как и индейский ободок тоже.
Медведик,тот кто вчера в душу нагадил-сегодня уже горько сожалел об этом.Наша классная позвонила и пообщалась,те взад пятки,не хотели мы такого сказать,вчера хотела я бросить это неблагодарное дело,а мой сказал-дети не виноваты,ее в полный игнор и все...Сегодня уже хорошо и позитивненько так!!!Да здравствуем мы,те ,кто не смотря ни на что и вопреки всему-делаем свою работу не просто хорошо,а лучше других!!!

----------


## Volodя

ООоойй у нас уже зной начинается...на улице *+23*!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> Спасибо всем, засмущали всю целиком 
> 
> Я желаю всем, кто сегодня работает, - удачных мероприятий, веселых, позитивных, творческих и благодарных гостей!
> 
> Всем, кто сегодня не работает, я желаю замечательного дня в кругу друзей, семьи, или себя любимых. Подарите праздник себе. Порадуйтесь солнышку, съешьте шоколадку, посмотрите хороший фильм
> 
> Замечательных всем выходных!
> Ваша,
> выходит что пятизвездная )))


Леночик я такое удовольствие от твоего рассказика получила,  думаю ты не против, если я его друзьям разошлю? правда некоторым я уже пересказала своими словами:smile:

вернулась с дня рождения. то что именинницы не тихие я то уже знала, но вы не представляете какой визг подняли трое детей аккуратно сидя на стульчиках в попытке выгнать лису из избушки.  хотели снять роличек. но по закону подлости я только первые фразы сказала,и того кто снимал вызвали на работу :Tu:      а больше поставить было некого. так что опять я без съемки.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> тот кто вчера в душу нагадил-сегодня уже горько сожалел об этом.Наша классная позвонила и пообщалась,те взад пятки,не хотели мы такого сказать,вчера хотела я бросить это неблагодарное дело,а мой сказал-дети не виноваты,ее в полный игнор и все...Сегодня уже хорошо и позитивненько так!!!Да здравствуем мы,те ,кто не смотря ни на что и вопреки всему-делаем свою работу не просто хорошо,а лучше других!!!


 я наверно что-то пропустила. Тань чего случилось то?

----------


## Анжелла

> Ну вот девочки,утром говорила,что пойду брать заказ,просила вас скрестить пальчики.Молодцы,хорошо скрестили,взяла,йуху!!!!!Радостно и хорошо на душе,выпускной в институте мой,йес!!!Причем всего 2 группы,небольшие,но веселые....прям понравились,довольная!!!


Ура!!! Значит можно пальцы расцеплять...Татьяна рада за тебя! :flower:  Если нужна помощь по выпускному, то ставь скайп и звони мне. Я тебе может чем помогу. Я выпускной люблю.
Татьяна-Осинка, за педагогов не обижайся, мы про вершки, а не про корешки!
Оля, я думаю, что ты не захочешь от нас уходить. :flower:

----------


## Volodя

Сегодня юбилей у нашей территории добра!!!!!!!!!! Ровно 200 стораница появилась!

----------


## Анжелла

> Сегодня юбилей у нашей территории добра!!!!!!!!!! Ровно 200 стораница появилась!


Предлагаю не отмечать! Потому что такими темпами как мы тут строчим мы можем на юбилеях спиться.:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

Ладно, раз уж такая погодка нарисовалась, смываюсь в деревню к бабушке и дедушке!!! ДО ЗАВТРА!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Пы.сы. БЕЗ МЕНЯ НЕ скучать...!!!!! надеюсь, завтра заглянув сюда будут ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО позитивные новости!

----------


## KainskCherry

*Katjatja*,Да вчера прошлась тяжелая техника по мне,типа асфальтоукладчика,теперь уже можно говорить об этом,а вчера...плохо было,просто очень.Взялась за выпускной,еще в сентябре прошлого года,из-за учительницы начальных классов,где учится моя дочурка.Расценки снизила опять же по той причине,нам еще учиться в этой гимназии.Вчера поехала и все вроде сначала хорошо было,дети довольны,что это именно я,одна из них гуляла на свадьбе,другая монтажи видела,все отлично,две учительницы присутствуют-думала у них тоже дети,самое прикольное,они 2 недели назад гуляли на свадьбе и были в восторге просто от всего происходящего...Ну все обсудили,дети расходяся и тут-тут начинается пресинг,причем конкретный,что за работу не много ли я хочу,такие тарифы,а мой муж снимать должен это все дело.В прошлом году мы разминулись,он в этой гимназии работал,я в другой школе,ну в общем эти дамы говорят-мы снимем любительскими камерами и сами,вы же все равно проведете...Я в шоке снова и снова,обьясняю-у меня на прошлой неделе родительница со слезами звонила и сама была готова заплатить,лишь бы ведущая была и вся группа.А тут такое.Я отвечаю,если так-я просто разворачиваюсь и выхожу из класса в подвешанном состоянии,не знаю как мужу об этом сказать...Позже выясняется,что эти дамы-не родительницы никакие,а просто приглашенные учителя на гулянье.Вот оно как.
Тяжело было вчера морально так,что словами не описать.Сегодня моей дочери учительница им позвонила и напрямую спросила,вы считаете себя профи,можете сделать праздник,озвучить и снять?Нет,ну тогда и осядьте иуспокойтесь,вы здесь каким боком..Вот такая неприятная история,муж сказал-на монтаже она себя не увидит,плохо,что я с тобой не пошел.Теперь сделаю детям праздник,яркий и веселый,а она да пусть сиди себе в углу,я себя тоже люблю,хотя бы иногда...
Фух,выговорилась,полегчало!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Мдя ситуация. . больше всего такие не люблю.  понимаю что на выпускном детского сада у сына как пить дать буду организовывать ( правда еще через 3 года), но однозначно знаю за бесплатно. только  на сопутствующие траты. потому что хочу чтоб выпускной детям запомнился а у нас ведущих детских попросту нет. непаханая нива.

сегодня купила штаны на карлсона. классные такие оранжевые широоокие,  а потом дошло, извините на пятую точку я намотаю чего то,а лицо совсем не как у карлсона.худющее. обломчик. если только парик пышный пышный. вобщем не знаю чего теперь делать. даже чуток расстроилась. девочки киньте идеи в кого можно переодеть худого и высокого человека? на детское мероприятие. пират,мери попинс, фея дальше просто стеб  гусеница, соломинка:eek:. хочется чтоб персонаж был известный а не абстрактный типо Весна.

----------


## KainskCherry

Спасибо всем за поддержку,я знала,что вы поймете.
Во задачку задала про костюм-клоун,который плохо кушает,дядя Степа,если они оранжевые-шапку и лис получится,че-то больше нифига на ум не приходит,подумаю еще

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Я выпускной люблю.


И я люблю. Самая благодарная работа!!!


> я себя тоже люблю,хотя бы иногда...


а мы уж тебя как любим, и поверь, не иногда. а всегда!!! Всем доброй ночи!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Сообщение от Анжелла 
> Я выпускной люблю.
> 
> И я люблю. Самая благодарная работа!!!


Если в институте то хорошо, а в школах перестал брать, кроме элитных. После того как пару выпускных дети обкуренные и пьяные гуляли, желание пропало.
Девченки и парни тоже, в теме Конкурсы, розыгрыши и теме отчеты на нескольких страницах, кое что кинул, рекомендую, может пригодится!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> смываюсь в деревню к бабушке и дедушке


Вовка не переедай сметанку и молочко, нам тебя еще в кандидаты назначать, фигуру береги!!!

----------


## Volodя

> Вовка не переедай сметанку и молочко, нам тебя еще в кандидаты назначать, фигуру береги!!!


Поездка отменилась на время... А насчёт переедать... Эт я тут в городе жру наубой, а там фигуру вытачиваю! А уеду сегодня к ночи...

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Volodя*,
 Вовчик, ты фигуру в деревне не вытачивай, а накачивай!:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> смываюсь в деревню к бабушке и дедушке!!! ДО ЗАВТРА!!!





> Вовка не переедай сметанку и молочко, нам тебя еще в кандидаты назначать, фигуру береги!!!





> Эт я тут в городе жру наубой, а там фигуру вытачиваю!





> Вовчик, ты фигуру в деревне не вытачивай, а накачивай!


*Вован, ДАЕШЬ такую Хвигуру!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/566647m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## naatta

> Вован, ДАЕШЬ такую Хвигуру!!!


А то все слова. СЛОВА......

(Меньше болтай, а больше делай. ДЛЯ НАС, ДЛЯ ДЕВЧОНОК!!!!!))):biggrin::biggrin: :Oj:  :Ok:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

сегодня нашла в инете. Вот бы на самом деле так было. Глянул в зеркало и никаких проблем с фигурой

----------


## Анжелла

> Если в институте то хорошо, а в школах перестал брать, кроме элитных. После того как пару выпускных дети обкуренные и пьяные гуляли, желание пропало.


Юра! У нас на выпускной НЕ ПЬЮТ! :Aga:

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 :Aga:  ...и на весах, соответственно, показывались бы килограммы как в зеркале! :Vah:

----------


## Курица

> сегодня нашла в инете. Вот бы на самом деле так было. Глянул в зеркало и никаких проблем с фигурой


Подарите мне зеркало со встроенным фотошопом. 
Чтоб лицо в нем  казалась приятней и чуть меньше п.па. 
Чтоб ноги длиннее, чтоб г...и круглее… 
Чтоб выглядеть молодо, даже старея. 
Чтоб джинсы из сэконда стали Версаче. 
Чтоб был остров Кипр вместо грёбаной дачи. 
Чтоб выпали разом волосья на теле, 
Чтоб ноги вообще никогда не потели. 
Чтоб мультиоргазм - от чесания в ухе. 
Чтоб царский дворец ...вместо этой... разрухи. 
Чтоб муж в Джони Дэпа в момент превратился. 
Чтоб дети поехали в Оксфорд учиться. 
Чтоб всюду канали любые отмазки… 

Нахрена фотошоп, подарите мне сказку!!!

Ксень, тож когда -то в том же Инете откопала, теперь ты еще и проиллюстрировала!

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Анжелла*,
 Анжелла, привет! 
А у нас на выпускной на столы шампанское детям ставят, но пьянок нет. Проходит всё весело!:rolleyes:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Подарите мне зеркало со встроенным фотошопом.
> Чтоб лицо в нем казалась приятней и чуть меньше п.па.
> Чтоб ноги длиннее, чтоб г...и круглее…
> Чтоб выглядеть молодо, даже старея.
> Чтоб джинсы из сэконда стали Версаче.
> Чтоб был остров Кипр вместо грёбаной дачи.
> Чтоб выпали разом волосья на теле,
> Чтоб ноги вообще никогда не потели.
> Чтоб мультиоргазм - от чесания в ухе.
> ...


Танюш, РЖУНИМАГУ. Спасибо за позитив. Девочки, милые, завтра еду в МОСКВУ. Кого смогу увидеть из вас?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Привет всем! 
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюш, надолго? Смотря на сколько ты едешь, я там наскоками, как в башку стукнет,
еду...
:smile:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюш, надолго?


Пока планирую на недельку. А там, тоже, как в голову она же самая попадёт...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Раньше поезд Москва-Волгоград через мое село проходил,    :Aga:   а теперь в объезд...Так что не судьба пока что.   :Tu:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> .Так что не судьба пока что.
> __________________


Тогжда жду в гости в Волгоград.

----------


## Кудряшкина

> А как муж отреагирует??? Не придется по больницам с переломаными руками-ногами
> бегать!!!


Ну...шефство взять только по форуму:wink:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> ООоойй у нас уже зной начинается...на улице +23!!!


Это хде! :Vah:  у нас еще минус на улице. Когда ж весна -то придет:frown:

----------


## Гвиола

> сегодня нашла в инете. Вот бы на самом деле так было. Глянул в зеркало и никаких проблем с фигурой


А мне та,что не в зеркале больше нравится.Отражение-то явно страдает анорексией!:biggrin:

----------


## orsia

смотрю котоматрицы - ржунимагу.. решила несколько сюда закинуть, для поднятия настроения (я сегодня весь день одна, муж в командировке(((












хе, да эт сообщение у меня еще 333! хорррошая цифра, но 555 мне больше нравицца! Буду тянуться!

----------


## Кудряшкина

*ElenaS*,
 Ну рассказ просто класс, не оторваться! Супер!!! Прятать - большой грех! Срочно народу! Потомки будут благодарны.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Котоматрица - ну умора!:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

НАташа! Ты что травишь? Я тоже хочу к этим кошкам.

----------


## orsia

*Анжелла* ссылка в личке

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
еще... так, что понравилось... 

постараюсь особенно не увлекаться

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжелла ссылка в личке


Спасибо! :flower:  Я про рыбку. На кошек у меня аллергия, а так же на рыбок, собачек , птичек, хомячков и мед с малиной.:biggrin:

----------


## orsia

*Анжелла*,
 а я у мужа упорно прошу котенка.. На что мне отвечают "Ну должна же быть хоть одна несбыточная мечта" и соглашается только на рыбок.. а рыбки меня раздражают.. их обнять, погладить и потискать незззяяяя... все равно куплю котенка.. со временем...

----------


## Гвиола

Девочки,а у меня собаки!ТРИ! Кошечка и черепаха!

----------


## orsia

*Гвиола*,
 везет... у меня у мамы собака и кошка, у тети 2 обааалденнейших шотландских сеттеров... но мне говорят - с твоей работой животных лучше не заводить...

простите.. как начнешь - не остановишься.. но эта в какой=то степени про нас:)))

----------


## alevtino4ka

А у меня три кошки!:eek: Вот будет "счастье", когда все три одновременно окотятся! :Vah:

----------


## ElenaS

> Леночик я такое удовольствие от твоего рассказика получила,  думаю ты не против, если я его друзьям разошлю? правда некоторым я уже пересказала своими словами:smile:


Катюш, я же ради удовольствия и написала, так что рассылай ) смех и радость мы приносим людям )))

----------


## Гвиола

Это мои любимки!

----------


## ElenaS

Сегодня было почти +20
Сегодня светило яркое солнце, я была прекрасной, яркой и чувствовала себя легкой.

Сегодня мы набрели на литовско-польский магазин, в котором оказались и российские и украинские товары. Настоящее сало, наша, такая знакомая поваренная соль  и пищевая сода. Я хлопала в ладоши и радостно скакала по магазину от названия к названию. Нашла и боржоми, и глазированные сырки, и любимую кабачковую икру!
Сын купил себе сухариков.

Мы шли втроем по парку, любовались цветочками и радостно обсуждали как мало человеку для счастья: всего-то кабачковая икра,а  восторгу на миллион!

Я почитала книгу под лучами солнца, сидя на лавочке. Скоро там все поженятся, и наши, как всегда, победят

Потом мы поехали в магазин, большой такой магазин типа нашего Ашана. А там ряды с детской всячиной. Я зашла "просто посмотреть". В результате пришлось брать вторую тележку. Зато, наконец-то мы начали покупать что-то для малыша. Все такое маленькое, красивенькое, а восторг растет обратно пропорционально, накрывая лавиной радостного возбуждения .

В общем, я прям свечусь радостью, оптимизмом и разбрасываю радостные солнечные лучики во все стороны )

----------


## manja

> Сегодня было почти +20
> Сегодня светило яркое солнце, я была прекрасной, яркой и чувствовала себя легкой.


А у нас сегодня солнышко так прогрело наш городок...что все ринулись покупать мороженное...А вкуснее оно у итальянцев...И мы долго не думали куда отправиться.
Столики с весенними цветами стояли на улице и мы с удовольствием присели...за за самый крайний. Вдруг мы услышали гудки автомобиля и сразу поняли что ...это наши земляки....русаки как мы их тут называем.... отмечают свадьбу...
МАшин проехало штук тридцать....
И жених с невестой конечно же улыбались и махали всем...встиречным прохожим..Люди тоже улыбались им вслед...А одна бабушка как я заметила даже перекрестила их..вслед.
Отведав вкусного клубничного мороженного с сиропом и выпив чашечку кофе мы решили еще прогуляться по парку...поглядеть на лебедей...посидеть в тишине...
И вдруг как снег на голову...еще одна свадьба... Парней где то человек двадцать...и с ними невеста в белом платье...
ВСе они смеются радостно, что каждому встречному поперечному тоже захотелось им улыбнуться.. Вся) кампания скрылась в парке за огромным дубом и еще слышался заливистый смех невесты...
А минут через пять в парке показалась еще одна процессия... и сразу стало понятно, что это жених.... ищет свою пропавшую невесту... Мы замерли, так как сразу все поняли...Но так интересно было смотреть как он волновался и переживал...А кампания с невестой вдруг замолчали... 
Мне захотелось вдруг помочь жениху...но меня не пустили...А жених уже прошел то место с огромным дубом и вдруг.... остановил своих спутников... и метнулся к дубу... Было очень весело наблюдать...как молодые люди...не отдавали невесту жениху... а он...сначала спорил, убеждал.... А потом взял у одного из ребят бутылку шампанского и начал ее бешенным темпом взбалтывать....
А потом взялся за пробку...Все мальчики в рассыпную.... А жених вдруг как бомбу бросил эту бутылку и кинулся к невесте...
Столькот было хохота...как парни эти улепетывали от бутылки, с целым фонтаном...
Но этого не видели молодые....они целовались...
Мы получили истинное наслаждение...от прогулки....
И я порадовалась за эту пару...они еще долго бродили по парку, смеялись... бегали... И я вдруг подумала а как же свадьба? Они ведь сбежали со свадьбы? Что там делает ведущая без них? НО видимо им было и тут хорошо... Пока за ними не пришли... и не позвали...
видимо свадьба заждалась....
Вот и мы как будто на свадьбе погуляли... И со стороны порадовались за весеннюю свадьбу... среди яркой зелени...хохота, визга и поцелуев...

----------


## Медведик

> Это мои любимки!


ааааааааааааааааааааааааааа... с утра такой подарок!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! обожаю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*ElenaS*,
*manja*,
спасиб девочки...прожила с вами целых 2 восхитительных дня. один в Лондоне...второй в Германии.... спасибо  :flower:

----------


## bulya

> а я у мужа упорно прошу котенка.. На что мне отвечают "Ну должна же быть хоть одна несбыточная мечта"


Работала на детском дне рождения и спрашиваю:"Детки, а у Вас есть домашние животные"на что 5 летний именинник ответил:"Да, Мама!" :Oj: :biggrin:
Ребятки, солнышко вышло, пригревает!Пойду со своими манюшами гулять на улицу!Это поле моих люббимых герберочек Вам!За что?А просто так!!!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Из детского. 
Мама угадай чей это звук ( и дудит в бумажную свернутую трубку)УУУУУУ
я: самолета
-НЕТ
Я:поезда
-НЕТ
Я: корабля
-НЕТ
я:  медведя
-НЕТ
я: сдаюсь не знаю чей это звук?

Олег: "МОЙ":smile:

ну что насчет худого Карлсона идей у всех столько же сколько и у меня? :Tu:  
только клоун то и остается. а я не хочуууууууу. а может ничего страшного. попа и живот будет у Карлсончика. а лицо не особо бросится в глаза.

----------


## Donald

А у нас тоже тепло сегодня. Даже удивительно, как тепло: вчера в прогнозе обещали +17 - просто немыслимо! И настроение, признаться, тоже весеннее! И людям чего-то хорошее захотелось сказать! А "Позитив..."... Я уж и не знаю, как это получилось, но так уж повелось, что день начинаю на МСК именно с этой темы! Ведь здесь каждый излучает свет и тепло! Здесь собираются самые СОЛНЕЧНЫЕ люди! Ой... весна! Во как башку лирикой сносит!

Как много Солнечных Людей!
Не тех, кто без толку хохочут,
когда их щиплют и щекочут,
а тех, похожих на детей,
кто без корысти, грубой лести,
как будто с ярким солнцем вместе,
нам щедро скрашивают дни.
Такие люди, как огни -
среди проблем и нервотрепки,
когда невольно тянет к стопке,
собой осветят темный день,
и исчезает злая тень.
Нам с ними весело и просто,
и в небе ярче светят звёзды,
мы забываем про печали…
А вы их разве не встречали?
Тогда встряхнитесь ото сна
и вы поймете - средь друзей
так много Солнечных Людей!
Они, как вечная Весна,
нам дарят свет и обновленье,
уверенность и возрожденье.
Я верю, вряд ли кто осудит,
когда скажу от всей души
без лести и красивой лжи:
«Спасибо, Солнечные Люди!»

----------


## KainskCherry

А я знаю,как можно завести котенка,если муж против.Рецепт.У моей подружки муж решил вести здоровый образ жизни-принес от мамы своей отруби всякие...попивал немножко,потом забросил,ну в общем,квартира большая,завелась в этих отрубях реальная,настоящая и живая мышка!!!!Поймать которую нет ни возвожности,ни желания,а я глядя на всю эту карину,ехидно так улыбнулась и говорю-ребята,вот и пора пришла завести еще одного члена семьи,нет не тещу на уничтожение призвать,а кошку!!
Попоробуй так,купи мышь декоративную,в зоомагазине-мысль о кошке придет незамедлительно...и выпускай ее когдап муж с работы приходит...и весело и желание исполнишь свое

*Добавлено через 36 секунд*
О,уточка моя любимая пришла!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Так значит-пока я дрыхла,вы с моим вчера тачки выбирали?

----------


## Уралочка

У всех погода отличная - это хорошо :Ok: 
А у нас и снег,и ветер, и солнце. Погода... совсем с ума сошёл:biggrin:
Да ещё впридачу, кошка ненормальная. Как обычно, решила порыбачить у аквариума(а там 2 больших лягушки - рыжая с красными глазками и серая) и провалилась. так как не ожидала, что они начнуть прыгать на неё и большими широкими ртами покусывать - обломили два уса. Выпрыгнула коша из воды и давай носиться по кваритире. намочила весь пол и обои на стенах. Вот что делать?:eek:Так и хочется этой кошке..... :Jopa: 
А так... всё отлично, особенно когда читаешь ваш позитивчик, мои милые форумчане. Хороших выходных всем и отличного настроения!!! :Vah:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет, мои дорогие, славные друзья. Через несколько минут выезжаю в столицу нашей Родины. Не скучайте без меня, хотя этого вам на обещаю. Я очень буду скучать по ВАС. Вот практически уже и начала.
Кстати, приглашение ко мне в гости остаётся в силе. А для пущего убеждения подготовила вам фото галерею. Может ваше желание усилится, и вы приедете к нам. Вернусь через неделю, полторы!!!!! Я вас всех ОБАЖАЮ. Мне очень дороги наши отношения, пусть и вертуальные.
*Мира, гармонии, добра, позитива и конечно Любви вам, вашим семьям, вашим близким!!!!*

----------


## orsia

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 случайно в москву через Тамбов не проезжаете? На каком поезде?

----------


## jpligunova

Красивый город,мне вообще нравятся  российские города:широкие улицы,простор.....Вот у нас,к сожалению,нет  этого ни в маленьких городах ,ни в больших

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/556160m.jpg[/IMG]
Самая большая площадь у горуправы.
[IMG]http://*********ru/540800m.jpg[/IMG]
Памятник шахтерам,у нас шахтерский город.

----------


## Гвиола

*Это я с Баффи*!


*Дамы и Господа!Чемпион России и Белоруссии Аяяяяяякс Киииинг!*


*Две сестрички: Баффи и Гвиола*


Иринка Бафф и Я :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

*Гвиола*,
*ма-моч-киииииииииииииии!!!*Красота-то неописуемая, и стать, и размер...
Но- сколько ж, Нат, тебе каждый день на них надо готовить.......................
И сколько зарабатывать им на еду(а еще-кошка, черепаха...):rolleyes:
Но-ни с чем не сравнится собачья дружба! Проверено на себе.

----------


## Гвиола

*Курица*,они мало едят!1,5 л. в день. на одного.Зато не воняют,блох не заводят ,ой....кажется я рекламирую.:eek:
Забаннят,как пить дать!

----------


## Katjatja

> *Курица*,они мало едят!1,5 л. в день. на одного.Зато не воняют,блох не заводят ,ой....кажется я рекламирую.:eek:
> Забаннят,как пить дать!


обожаю эту породу,но насчет запаха ты меня удивила.потому что в клубе всегда говорят что когда заводите надо ЗИМОЙ гулять не меньше 6 часов,иначе какие то там запревания и запах.

----------


## Volodя

*Гвиола*,
 Такая не дай бог (взрослая) афнет на тебя... Сразу разрыв всех органов...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Гвиола*
Балдею. особенно от синего языка!:rolleyes:

----------


## Гвиола

*Katjatja*,ухаживать просто надо!Чесать почаще,купать раз в полгода.И тогда никаких запахов.Хотя любимое занятие этих хрюшечек-поваляться в...навозе!
Хрюшечек не потому,что грязные,а потому что дыхание у них как хрюканье.

*Volodя*,сразу видно,что ты никогда не слышал их аффканье.О-о-очень глухое и с предварительным храпом!
*VETER NAMERENJA*,я когда вижу собаку с обычным языком,первая реакция не выставочная-БРАК! А потом вспоминаю,что только у чавок синий язык.

----------


## naatta

*Гвиола*,
 Я знаю красивую легенду:
Говорят, что в переводе с китайского ЧАУ-ЧАУ обозначает: собака, лизнувшая небо!!!!
Мне нравится безумно!!!!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Гвиола

*naatta*,кажется отвечала.Куда пропал пост?
Ладно повторюсь.
Ты права-это собака,лизнувшая небо.Одна из самых древних пород.Происхождение до сих пор не выяснено.Ведь ни у одного животного нет синего язычка.Это одна из самых харАктерных собак.Очень злопамятны.Не любят детей.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Гвиола*,
Как интересно! А почему они не любят детей? Существует какое-то объяснение?
А насчёт кошек- я свою и завела из-за мышей! У нас в доме на 1 этаже городская библиотека, видимо, мышки грамотные попались, перечитали всё там и ко мне пришли почитать!  :rolleyes:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброй ночи народ!! Сегодня день и вечер в запарке!! Встретился с 6 парами молодоженов на лето и вчера две пары приходили. Настроение класс, переживал, но теперь точно уже спокоен. До октября большенство выходных забил, в сентябре вообще одна последняя суббота 26-е осталась свободной, при прошлогодних ценах в УЕ, на рубли. Беру правда всего два заказа в неделю, если с фото.
Завтра в больницу, выпишусь, всем кто просил в личку отпишусь, может и завтра выпишут. Всем пока, до встречи на сайте!! Весь позитив выплесну потом!!!
Барышни, Вам хорошей погоды счастья и любви :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Мужикам здоровья, остальное заработаем!!!

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро))))))

[img]http://s14.******info/a929edef22045a85b68e71a8768ce646.gif[/img]

Утро на-чи-на-ет-ся.....на-чи-на-еееееее-тся!!!!!
ПЕсня про-доооол-жааааа-ется...про-дол-жа-ееее-тся  :Aga:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*, и все-все-все-все! Доброе утро!
С голубого ручейка начинается река,
ну а утро начинается с улыбки-и-и-и-и-и!

----------


## Сильва

Привет всем!!! А в подмосковье сегодня форум начинается...:smile:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Лесёнок, мы рады, что ты в творческом полёте всегда. Не опускай крылышки, лети, пари над миром. Оставайся всегда такой воздушной, лёгкой, непосредственной, искоркой нашей!!!


спасибо, только вот про полет всегда- почитала я в отчетах про Юро-ведения, и прямо в шоке ,я, товарищи!!! аки человек-пропеллер!!! слов нема, тока пучеглазие




> Но, теперь то я точно знаю, всё получится.


я тут штудировала позитив, и на 3 страницах у меня аж сердце чуть не выпрыгнуло, когда тебя ,Ксюш, разыскивали, да телефон твой...Думала ,бог мой ,хоть бы все это позитивом закончилось...и закончилось. Спасибо всем, кто в эти дни переживал, сочувствовал Ксюнечке, молился...Вы действительно свои люди...родня, а родня по духу-это многое значит, и мысль материальна, это тоже известно. Я рада, что все обошлось...и теперь тоже верю с тобой ,Ксюш ,что у вас все получится!!!


*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Мне их не хватало.


ой .спасибо тебе ,дорогая...у меня тоже сегодня отличное настроение... просто супер...хочу рассказать про подарок от молодых моих - аквапарк...
Мы так отлично время провели! Это просто шикарное заведение. Не каждому под силу туда едить, тем более часто - 500р. с носа за 1,5часа.
Но там - шикарный бассейн, джакузи ,2 сауны-турецкая и финская. куча массажеров в бассейне- отдохнули-класс! Вернулись на позитиве))))
это я не хвастовства ради, а о счастье своем, и подарке после моего проф. Дебюта! :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> Да загремел неделю назад. На выходные домой отпустили!!!
> На след неделе выпишут.


обалдеть... хорошо хоть не я сглазила... а то нахваливаю тебя, а тут...кхммм
Выздоравливай, и давай возращайся в семью!!! иш расхолаживается он на койках больничных...неча делать там...Иди к нам-у нас тепло и уютно:wink:

----------


## Гвиола

*tatiana-osinka*,



> А почему они не любят детей? Существует какое-то объяснение?


Танюш,у тебя при виде такой плюшки какое ощущение или желание возникает?Потискать и погладить!Верно?У детей тем более.А эти, с виду тюфячки, ну оооочень не любят когда их тискают.(в принципе их даже гладит нельзя)если спросишь почему,потому что шерсть у них в другую сторону растет,приглаживать нельзя.

----------


## _Лесюня_

*Гвиола*,
 чау-чау просто супер... любовалась сидела мин.40 ,всеми постами о них....
даже подумала ,может такую завести... Мне все же хочется Пуделя. Среднего...
Это такой был пес- я передать не могу. Мама до сих пор плачет ,как вспомнит, хотя прошло уж 8лет.... И обе хотим... персикового, красивого, улыбающегося...чтобы бежал ,т.е. прыгал с передних назабние лапы и уши ,как у слоненка Дамбо развивались...:frown:

----------


## Гвиола

*_Лесюня_*,а я всех собак люблю,даже беспородных!Наверное потому,что сама собака(по году)!

----------


## _Лесюня_

у меян муж собака по году... мн ене нравятся собаки слюнявые- бррррр....прямо



> Привет всем!!! А в подмосковье сегодня форум начинается...


ПРивет им огромный!!!! Желаю удачно и с пользой провести время. Привезти массу положительных эмоций и всего Самого отличного)))

----------


## Медведик

> Не каждому под силу туда едить, тем более часто - 500р. с носа за 1,5часа.
> Но там - шикарный бассейн, джакузи ,2 сауны-турецкая и финская. куча массажеров в бассейне- отдохнули-класс!


Ух ты..молодцы какие)))) Это где такая прелесть????

----------


## bulya

Девочки  ВЕСНА пришла!Солнышко светит, всё распускается, птички поют! Пёрышки срочно все почистили, и на романтическое свидание с любимыми отправились! Так сказать, любовью и  позитивчиком зарядиться!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Пёрышки срочно все почистили, и на романтическое свидание с любимыми отправились! Так сказать, любовью и  позитивчиком зарядиться!!!!


Ага.... Как говорится, мечтать не вредно.....::rolleyes:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

> Ага.... Как говорится, мечтать не вредно.....:biggrin:


Какое мечтать ????? Сели на маршрутку и на ближайшее озеро!:wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Какое мечтать ????? Сели на маршрутку и на ближайшее озеро!


Вумник ты наш.... ( а здесь смайлик, котрый грозит пальчиком - искать некогда) :biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

> Вумник ты наш....


 А.... типа ещё холодно на озёрах... Тогда вам в ЛЕС!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

> А.... типа ещё холодно на озёрах... Тогда вам в ЛЕС!!!:biggrin:


Вов ты еще скажи тогда все в сад:smile:

 у нас начинается прошлогодняя фигня. солнце вроде тепло и холоднючий ветер.  как то не по весеннему.

----------


## bulya

> солнце вроде тепло и холоднючий ветер.  как то не по весеннему.


Так а любимый для чего, пусть греет! :Sarcastic Blum:  :Scare:

----------


## Анжелла

> Ага.... Как говорится, мечтать не вредно.....:biggrin:


А я уже два дня как ворона на окнах сижу! Перья у квартиры чищу. Думаю, приедет муж на две недели, а там Пасха и убираться надо, так не хочется на это при нем время тратит. А сейчас он на связи вышел, послезавтра приедет и на месяц... думаю, вот дура, знала бы, что он приедет, на месяц, так его подождала бы,а  он бы мне помог. :biggrin: А когда он звонил я в этот момент на кухню шла палас скручивать, чтоб стирать его идти, так я и не дошла. А сейчас сижу и злыднячую, представляя как он его стирать будет, а у меня улыбка до ушей. Душа поет!
Женское счастье, был бы милый рядом, ну а больше ничего не надо!

   Ура весна! И она на целый месяц! :Ok:

----------


## _Лесюня_

всем доброго вечера)



> Это где такая прелесть????


Ленчик, это в БАрвихе...там Очень классно... рекомендую) :Ok:

----------


## Katjatja

не могу одна смеяться. делюсь:

Речь о тех временах, когда русскоговорящих интервьюеров в израильских
военкоматах еще не было, а русские призывники уже были. Из-за того,
что они в большинстве своем плохо владели ивритом, девочки-интервьюеры
часто посылали их на проверку к так называемым "офицерам душевного
здоровья" (по специальности - психологам или социальным работникам),
чтобы те на всякий случай проверяли, все ли в порядке у
неразговорчивого призывника. Кстати, офицер душевного здоровья - "кцин
бриют нефеш" - сокращенно на иврите называется "кабан". Хотя к его
профессиональным качествам это, конечно же, отношения не имеет.
Офицер душевного здоровья в военкомате обычно проводит стандартные
тесты - "нарисуй человека, нарисуй дерево, нарисуй дом". По этим
тестам можно с легкостью исследовать внутренний мир будущего
военнослужащего. В них ведь что хорошо - они универсальные и не
зависят от знания языка. Уж дом-то все способны нарисовать. И вот к
одному офицеру прислали очередного русского мальчика, плохо говорящего
на иврите. Офицер душевного здоровья поздоровался с ним, придвинул
лист бумаги и попросил нарисовать дерево.
Русский мальчик плохо рисовал, зато был начитанным. Он решил
скомпенсировать недостаток художественных способностей количеством
деталей. Поэтому изобразил дуб, на дубе - цепь, а на цепи - кота.
Понятно, да?
Офицер душевного здоровья придвинул лист к себе. На листе была
изображена козявка, не очень ловко повесившаяся на ветке. В качестве
веревки козявка использовала цепочку.
- Это что? - ласково спросил кабан.
Русский мальчик напрягся и стал переводить. Кот на иврите - "хатуль".
"Ученый" - мад'ан, с русским акцентом - "мадан". Мальчик не знал, что
в данном случае слово "ученый" звучало бы иначе - кот не является
служащим академии наук, а просто много знает, то есть слово нужно
другое. Но другое не получилось. Мальчик почесал в затылке и ответил
на вопрос офицера:
- Хатуль мадан.
Офицер был израильтянином. Поэтому приведенное словосочетание значило
для него что-то вроде "кот, занимающийся научной деятельностью".
Хатуль мадан. Почему козявка, повесившаяся на дереве, занимается
научной деятельностью, и в чем заключается эта научная деятельность,
офицер понять не мог.
- А что он делает? - напряженно спросил офицер.
(Изображение самоубийства в проективном тесте вообще = очень плохой признак).
- А это смотря когда, - обрадовался мальчик возможности блеснуть
интеллектом. - Вот если идет вот сюда (от козявки в правую сторону
возникла стрелочка), то поет песни. А если сюда (стрелочка последовала
налево), то рассказывает сказки.
- Кому? - прослезился кабан.
Мальчик постарался и вспомнил:
- Сам себе.
На сказках, которые рассказывает сама себе повешенная козявка, офицер
душевного здоровья почувствовал себя нездоровым. Он назначил с
мальчиком еще одно интервью и отпустил его домой. Картинка с дубом
осталась на столе.
Когда мальчик ушел, кабан позвал к себе секретаршу - ему хотелось
свежего взгляда на ситуацию.
Секретарша офицера душевного здоровья была умная адекватная девочка.
Но она тоже недавно приехала из России.
Босс показал ей картинку. Девочка увидела на картинке дерево с резными
листьями и животное типа кошка, идущее по цепи.
- Как ты думаешь, это что? - спросил офицер.
- Хатуль мадан, - ответила секретарша.
Спешно выстав в девочку и выпив холодной воды, кабан позвонил на
соседний этаж, где работала его молодая коллега. Попросил спуститься
проконсультировать сложный случай.
- Вот, - вздохнул усталый профессионал. - Я тебя давно знаю, ты
нормальный человек. Объясни мне пожалуйста, что здесь изображено?
Проблема в том, что коллега тоже была из России...
Но тут уже кабан решил не отступать.
- Почему? - тихо, но страстно спросил он свою коллегу. - ПОЧЕМУ вот
это - хатуль мадан?
- Так это же очевидно! - коллега ткнула пальцем в рисунок.- Видишь эти
стрелочки? Они означают, что, когда хатуль идет направо, он поет. А
когда налево...

Не могу сказать, сошел ли с ума армейский психолог и какой диагноз
поставили мальчику. Но сегодня уже почти все офицеры душевного
здоровья знают: если призывник на тесте рисует дубы с животными на
цепочках, значит, он из России. Там, говорят, все образованные. Даже
кошки.

----------


## Djazi

А я только что разговаривала по мобильному с Людой _Оптимисткой. Голос бодрый, весёлый, только что пришли с банкета. Говорит, что всё очень интересно.  Но вот только связь ужасная, я слышала через слово её. Так что наши девочки там нормально общаются  и получают  новые знания.  Всем привет!
А Люда приедет ко мне в гости в Калугу после семинара на денёчек:smile:.

----------


## Katjatja

> А Люда приедет ко мне в гости в Калугу после семинара на денёчек:smile:.


 нам остается молча завидовать:smile:  интересно как встреча пройдет,мне кажется это будет нечно иное чем ЮККИ или Новосиб.

----------


## Djazi

> интересно как встреча пройдет,мне кажется это будет нечно иное чем ЮККИ или Новосиб.


Ну, думаю,  что у нас будет тёплая домашняя встреча с моим фирменным пловом и разговоры, разговоры...

----------


## Katjatja

> Ну, думаю,  что у нас будет тёплая домашняя встреча с моим фирменным пловом и разговоры, разговоры...


:smile:Извини про вашу то встречу я даже не сомневаюсь:smile:  просто вместе 2 мысли написала я про московскую имела ввиду.

----------


## Анжелла

> Ну, думаю, что у нас будет тёплая домашняя встреча с моим фирменным пловом и разговоры, разговоры...


Оля, я тоже хочу к вам на плов. :Vah:

----------


## Анатольевна

Знаете, какими кошки бывают эмоциональными? Восьмой год веду выставки кошек - каждый раз в этом убеждаюсь...

Они бывают надменными:*"Кто там? Приём окончен..."*
[IMG]http://*********ru/554161m.jpg[/IMG]

Они бывают очень милыми:*"Ах, я так волнуюсь - это мой первый выход в свет..."*
[IMG]http://*********ru/548017m.jpg[/IMG]

Они бывают радостными: *"Вау!Пресса! Я звезда!!!"
*[IMG]http://*********ru/535729m.jpg[/IMG]

Они бывают недовольными:*"Не мешайте мне любоваться собой!"*
[IMG]http://*********ru/538801m.jpg[/IMG]

Они бывают восхищёнными:*"Какой красавчик в соседней клетке..."
*[IMG]http://*********ru/539825m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Они бывают ласковыми:*"Хозяин, а если буду хорошо себя вести, "Вискасу" дашь?"*
[IMG]http://*********ru/587952m.jpg[/IMG]

Они бывают нетерпеливыми:*"Всё!!! Сколько можно??? Хорош выставляться, домой хочу!!!"*
[IMG]http://*********ru/585904m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

Анатольевна,милая,во бальзам на душу прям с утра,кайф то какой!!!А мой черных похож на черного с последней фотки!!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

А ещё кошки бывают вот такими нарядными:
*Семейная династия Айболитов*
[IMG]http://*********ru/538800m.jpg[/IMG]

*Озорная цыганочка*
[IMG]http://*********ru/539824m.jpg[/IMG]

*Джентельмен и его Леди*
[IMG]http://*********ru/537776m.jpg[/IMG]

*Гордая Кармен*
[IMG]http://*********ru/526512m.jpg[/IMG]

*Принцесса - Весна*
[IMG]http://*********ru/527536m.jpg[/IMG]

*А ещё кошки бывают вот такими маааленькими*
[IMG]http://*********ru/524464m.jpg[/IMG]

*Ну а это я - пытаю детей на предмет знания стихов и песен о кошках...*
[IMG]http://*********ru/525488m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Анатольевна*,
Инесса - ты чудо!!!!!

А я с детских лет была уверенна что все люди похожи на кошек. И сейчас я иногда вспоминаю эту мысль..и думаю что в ней есть доля правды.

Один - дворовый кот...другая - изболованная кошечка, третья - ласковая и пушистая...

ПРЕДЛАГАЮ провести аналогию между собой  :Vah:  и кошками на картинках Инесс. В какой из них узнаете себя???? :tongue:...о загнула :biggrin:

----------


## Масяня

Ну вот и свершилось, не было бы счастья, да сынуля - студент со своими сессиями поспособствовал...
Я еду - таки в Тюмень сегодня, если всё сложится, то надеюсь увидеть Марью и наболтаться от души! Я думаю она мне всё-всё расскажет:biggrin: про вашу встречу в Новосибе...

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Лен, а как тут аналоги проведешь, если можно быть и ласковой и пушистой, а можно, если выведут (особенно еали касается ребенка) выпустить когти как пантера. Мне кажется, в женщине уживаются несколько видов кошек. :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/554163m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> она мне всё-всё расскажет про вашу встречу в Новосибе...


:biggrin: :Oj:  упс.....




> в женщине уживаются несколько видов кошек.


точчнооо ...

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Восьмой год веду выставки кошек - каждый раз в этом убеждаюсь...


Анатольевна!!! ты просто поражаешь с каждым разом все больше и больше!!!!
 :Ok:  :flower: 
я в этом году помогала открытию выставки рукоделия... но Кошек...пока не до мрчала я еще, видимо)




> олько что пришли с банкета. Говорит, что всё очень интересно.


да слеты Вообще вещь интересная. Это здорово ,что мы тут все нашлись, и решили устраивать вот такие "шабаши" творческих личностей!!! И конечно этот и все последующие будут отличны и от Юкки и от Нск, это естественно. Т.к. с каждым слетом что-то новое, а встречающие будут все оригинальнее, и беседы все более теплыми....ТАК!!! все....Я хочу ко всем вам!!! Когда там начинается след. слет? 



пошла паковать чемоданы 


и в тур...по городам...

----------


## naatta

*_Лесюня_*,
 Гы-гы!!! Олесик!!! Ты хотя бы до меня доедь!!! А то собралась в тур по городам!!!:biggrin:
Я и перчатки тебя ждем!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Я еду - таки в Тюмень сегодня, если всё сложится, то надеюсь увидеть Марью и наболтаться от души! Я думаю она мне всё-всё расскажет про вашу встречу в Новосибе...


Светулька!!! Надо не у Марьи спрашивать про Новосиб, а самой взять и доехать до нас!!! До Новосиба!!!! И узнать все из первых рук!!!!!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Анатольевна*,
 Инессик!!! Твои описания выставок кошек - это что-то!!! :Ok: 
Так интересно, что слов нет!!!!
Особенно, когда я показывала Славке твоего собственного черного кота, что у тебя на руках!!! Он чуть не офигел!!! Славка - фанатик КОТОВ!!!! А не кошек!!!

----------


## Гвиола

> Мне кажется, в женщине уживаются несколько видов кошек.


А во мне кошки не живут,только собаки!:biggrin:

----------


## _Лесюня_

*naatta*,
 Натусь, да я-то как бы и не против не разу...и больше к тебе, чем за перчатками;-)
фанатику котов-Привет от нас


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А во мне кошки не живут,только собаки!


а мне бы всех...... и крокодила ;-(
http://byaki.net/uploads/posts/1170590950_4eba.jpg

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки,позитивные вы мои,зайдите на последнюю страничку МСК в гостях у Новосибирска!!!!Там наш....ну в общем сами увидите,добудете и приятного просмотра!!!

----------


## Медведик

Дополняю сообщение Танюши:

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=274

Всем доброго утра))))))))

----------


## _Лесюня_

Всем привет! 

пусть эта весна и это солнце согреет вас теплом надолго
пусть льются ручьи и звенит капель
и тысячи лиц улыбнуться в этот день
все будет отлично и все удается
Любимый пусть с вами никогда не расстается...
добро ,чтоб от сердца
И солнца лучистого
Любви вам и счастья, кристального...чистого!!!
_ :flower: _

отличного позитивного настроения вам на весь день!!!!

----------


## Сильва

ПРИВЕТИК!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Добрый день, дорогие мои. Осенью была слушателем Школы Мастеров Хорошего настроения в Челябинске. Жили в гостинице профсоюзов, где и проходила Школа, мой этаж 5. Каждое утро... ну и когда ещё понадобится, приходилось посещать одну комнатку... Так вот я, для поднятия утреннего настроения всегда в одну и ту же заходила. Вы спросите почему? А вот... из-за этого объявления на двери кабинки!!!  :Ok:  :biggrin: kuku

[IMG]http://*********ru/571612m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

а вот вам и от меня кусочек позитива:
это мы были в одном маленьком городке и заглянули в госучреждение где обнаружили табличку на кабинете следующего содержания.
[IMG]http://*********ru/544976.jpg[/IMG]

а это мой муж лежал в больнице с аппендицитом и подсмотрел этот натюрморд в больничной помывочной
[IMG]http://*********ru/535760.jpg[/IMG]

а это сегодня у сына день рождения. свечки задувает. интересно чего он загадал...
[IMG]http://*********ru/533712.jpg[/IMG]

а это наша Анечка. В снегу во льдах с собачками и оленями. Ни дать не взять - снегурочка!
[IMG]http://*********ru/538832.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

http://www.altapress.ru/joy/index.html 

 наша страничка

----------


## Медведик

*KainskCherry*,
Танюююююшкааааа!!!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с трёхлетием сынульки)))))) [img]http://s15.******info/ebfd84995a2a9c3cb471f157e1a7bf58.gif[/img]
Будьте счастливой и радостной семьёй!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Уряяяяяяяяяя

----------


## Гвиола

*Всегда читаю это перед свадьбой,очень поднимает настроение!*

ТИПОВОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ТИПОВОЙ СВАДЬБЫ

Обычно незадолго до свадьбы так называемые жених и невеста должны встретиться и полюбить друг друга. Затем родители жениха и невесты должны встретиться и возненавидеть друг друга. На этом подготовку к свадьбе можно считать законченной.
Как правило, к моменту бракосочетания невеста находится на седьмом небе от счастья и на шестом месяце от неосторожности.
По условиям свадьбы влюбленные и их родители в лице отца и матери должны встретиться и все вместе посетить районный ЗАГС.
Момент вступления в ЗАГС считается началом Типовой Свадьбы.
1. Свадьба
1.1. Прелюдия
Перед посещением ЗАГСа подруги невесты устраивают с женихом веселую игру. Они показывают ему наиболее откровенные (компрометирующие) фотографии невесты и требуют много денег (так называемый «выкуп») за то, чтобы этих фотографий больше никто не увидел. Если жених отказывается «выкупать» невесту, значит в доме будет рачительный, бережливый хозяин. А хозяйки может не быть вовсе.
В ЗАГСе на вопрос чиновницы: «Согласны ли вы стать мужем и женой?» жених должен ответить: «Лично я согласен стать мужем», а невеста добавить: «Ну, а я тогда женой, что ли...»
1.2. Столовая (основная часть)
После ЗАГСа все отправляются в столовую, стены которой уже должны быть исписаны веселыми свадебными плакатами: «Чтобы денег было много, надо мужика другого!», «Чтобы жилось вам счастливо, на стороне гуляй опасливо!» и «Если Коля не разиня, он убьет того грузина!»
В среднем на свадьбе присутствует от двух до двухсот гостей. К моменту появления молодых они уже давно сидят за столом и кушают. Некоторые пьют.
Тамада: Пейте, гости дорогие, не бойтесь, водка заводская!
Тамада (специально приглашенный или выбранный из числа гостей человек с громким голосом и стаканом в руке): Друзья! Позвольте мне поднять этот бокал!.. (Выпивает.)
Тамада должен стараться не делать долгих перерывов между тостами, потому что многие просто не могут пить так редко.
Свидетельница (говорит стихами): Дорогая Валентина!
Вот уже прошло два года,
Как ты встретила уродa,
Но ты смогла его забыть,
Решила Колю полюбить!
Горько!
Жених и невеста целуются между собой.
Ни одна современная свадьба не может обойтись без спонсоров. Поэтому жених и невеста должны целоваться на фоне какого-нибудь рекламного щита, например, такого:
«ОБРУЧАЛЬНОЕ КОЛЬЦО - НЕ ПРОСТОЕ УКРАШЕНЬЕ, А ОЧЕНЬ ПРОСТОЕ. ФИРМА «СЭЛДОМ».
Друг жениха: Ну, а теперь молодым надо побыть одним!
Все: Да ты что, еще рано!
Тамада (с грузинским акцентом): Однажды скакал высоко-высоко на спине у лошади один молодой джигит!.. (Выпивает.)
После второго тоста (для большинства гостей он уже пятый-шестой) всякие методические указания теряют смысл. Авторы Типового Сценария снимают с себя всякую ответственность за происходящее и присоединяются к общему веселью.
Дядя невесты (пытается встать): Хорошая девка выросла! А ведь мы лет до пяти думали, что парнем будет...
Тамада:
Пусть жених лицом не вышел,
Он мужчина - будь здоров!
Свидетельница:
Ты, Валюша, помни крепко,
Что не главное - лицо!
Тамада(указывая вилкой на лицо невесты):
Поглядите на невесту -
Вроде не на что взглянуть!
Свидетельница (отводя кулак Свидетеля):
Ты, Колюня, не волнуйся -
Постарайся как-нибудь!
Друг жениха (ударив по столу кулаком): Ну, а теперь-то надо оставить новобрачных одних!!!
Все: Да подожди ты!
Тамада:
Сколько звезд на небе,
Сколько крошек в хлебе -
Сосчитать все вместе -
Столько лет невесте!
Все: Ха-ха-ха! (Смеются над забавно упавшим Тамадой.)
Мать невесты (обращаясь к матери жениха): Дорогая сватья! Вот тут нашу дочку директор магазина сватал. Мы отказали. Кто сказал, что голытьба подзаборная хуже? Ведь главное - любовь!
Тамада (с чеченским акцентом): Однажды молодой красивый джигит решил получить по поддельным банковским авизо 700 миллионов рублей... (Выпивает.)
Друг жениха (громко): Вся эта свадьба - ерунда. Вот КОГДА ДЯДЯ ПЕТЯ придёт, тогда и начнется настоящая свадьба!
Тамада (с грузинским акцентом): Однажды в студеную зимнюю пору скакал в гору нэбалшой конь. Мэдленно скакал... (Выпивает.)
Тамада (покачиваясь, обращается к жениху): Коля, жена - это лицо мужа! Смотри, Николай, не ударь в грязь лицом!
(сохраняя равновесие):
Ублажи-ка ты народ
Крепким поцелуем в рот!
Все: Горько! Горько! Горько!
Жених и невеста целуются.
Все: Раз! Два! Три!..
Друг жениха (громко): Отошла кабель-мачта!..
Тамада: Ну хватит, хватит! (Разнимает целующихся,далее говорит стихами)
Как у наших у ворот
Петух курочке поет.
Ну и пусть себе поет,
А мы предоставляем слово родственникам с топчущей, так сказать, стороны! Слово - родителям жениха!
Отец жениха: Сынок, ты только посмотри на себя, как ты вырос! А ведь я тебя еще во-от таким помню!.. (показывает пальцами миллиметра два)... Что я хочу сказать? Мы вот с Марией Петровной (твоей мамой) прожили безвылазно тридцать лет. А почему? Потому что жена мне во всем уступает - в силе, в скорости, в сообразительности... Скажи, мать!
Мать жениха: Вот тебе мой материнский наказ: мужчина должен построить дом, убить змею и вырастить сына. Сынок! Не убивай эту змею, пока не вырастет сын! (Плачет.)
Тамада: Дорогие гости! А теперь - сюрприз! Сегодня к нам на свадьбу пришли родители невесты! Им слово.
Мать невесты: Не думали мы, не гадали, что придется нам нашу дочку в чужую семью замуж отдавать... (Плачет, как бы передразнивая мать жениха.)
Отец невесты: ...Девочка у нас послушная росла. Всё матери рассказывала. Уж мать ее и била, и к кровати привязывала, а она опять придет под утро, сядет на табуреточку, да матери-то все и рассказывает, рассказывает...
Мать невесты: А сколько из-за нашей Валентины мужиков поубивалось! Она ведь у нас водитель троллейбуса, Валька-то!.. Доченька, в день свадьбы мы дарим тебе стиральную машину и набор кухонной мебели!..
Мать жениха: Сынок! А мы тебе дарим диван и цветной телевизор!
Отец невесты: А нашему новому сыну мы дарим две двухпудовые гири. Подними их повыше, зятек, пусть все видят!
Бабушка невесты: Дети! Живите дружно, как мы с дедом, и долго, как я!
Тамада (с английским акцентом): Скакал однажды по Гримпенской трясине молодой джентльмен... (Выпивает и очень громко): А водка-то горькая!
Все: Горькая!!!
Тамада(громко): А салат-то тухлый!
Все: Тухлый!!!
Тамада(негромко): Да и свадьба-то плохая!
Все (громко): Плохая!!!
Тамада(про себя): И невеста - дyрa!
Все (вслух): Дyрa!!!
Тем временем между столами ходят жених с невестой и спрашивают: «Скажите, вам пустые бутылки не нужны? Ну, тогда мы заберем потом, можно? Это нам на свадебное путешествие будет».
Дядя невесты: А мы тут на одной свадьбе хотели невесту украсть. Черта с два! Ее жених за ногу к столу привязал. А вот бумажник-то свой он привязать забыл...
Тамада: Я хочу выпить... этот бокал... потому что съел уже килограмм селедки и очень хочу пить... Дорогие гости, давайте споем! Сегодня за баяном - Державин с Бабаяном!
Гости запевают песню:
Ах, это бра-ко-со-че-танье
Пело и!.. Плясало!
Отец невесты: Не хочу называть имен, но кому и кобыла невеста!
Тамада: Очень долго просил слова дядя Вася. К сожалению, он уже заснул, но успел оставить записку, в которой желает молодым счастья, здоровья и долгих лет жизни!
Дядя со стороны невесты (тете со стороны): Я, видишь ли, три года на траулере был. В море. Коллектив у нас был чисто мужской, суровый. Работа тяжелая. Так что свадьбы на корабле бывали редко.
Отец жениха: А я в Эстонии служил. Вот где народ с юмором! Скажут что-нибудь - обхохочешься! Жаль, языка я ихнего не знаю...
Невеста (тихо): Ты меня любишь?
Жених (прочувствованно): А как же?! А ты меня?
Невеста (потупившись): И я тебя также «а как же».
Тамада: А вот вы, я вижу... кто?!
Шофер: Шофер я. Молодых ваших по городу возил, мать их так! (Делает бокалом жест в сторону родителей новобрачных.) Все памятники объехали. А ведь у нас в городе целых четыре кладбища!
Друг жениха (другу невесты): Я ведь тоже чуть не женился. Я у нее спрашиваю: «Ты готовить умеешь?» Она в ответ головой мотает. Я спрашиваю: «А шить умеешь?» Она - головой мотает. Я: «А говорить умеешь?» Она - опять головой мотает! Ушел я от нее, ребята!
Тамада: Ну, и где она теперь?
Друг жениха: Да вон там, в углу стоит. Головой мотает...
Тамада: Дорогие Траля и Валя!.. Тьфу: Коля и Краля!.. А теперь... гостям надо побыть одним!..(заглядывает в Типовой Сценарий): Ну, гости дорогие, вот, в общем-то, и всё!Где дают гонорар?
2. Настоящая свадьба
Входит долгожданный ДЯДЯ ПЕТЯ...
И, наконец-то, начинается настоящая свадьба!!!"

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Ой, девочки, спасибо за позитив, сама сейчас за контрольными и курсовой, так что перешла в разряд геологов, раньше июня оттуда не выйду (сессия), 

[IMG]http://*********ru/581866m.gif[/IMG]

так что простите если что, но если что будет попадаться обещаю выкладывать.(по секрету делюсь  - ди-джей , пока я занята, обещал сделать перевертыши, как будут готовы поделюсь). :flower: 

Ой, и совсем забыла, девочки и мальчики нашла у себя сценарий казачий свадьбы обряд (с нотами) выкладывать?

----------


## KAlinchik

С форума про организацию свадеб, черновик сценария:

Банда родственников требует выкуп за невесту, отряд жениха с пейнбольными автоматами наперевес идет освобождать. Cвадьбу организуем на каком-нибудь заброшенном заводе. Оригинальнее только тещу с парашутом скинуть.

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро территория добра и все жители форума))))))) 

вперёд....[img]http://s17.******info/bd5e57dcae0b043e13d48363943c322a.gif[/img] на встречу новому счастливому и благополучному дню!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Доброе утро


:vishenka_20: доброе ,чмоки-чмоки...



> С форума про организацию свадеб, черновик сценария:


Алинка!!! это что-то)))я помогала организовать свадьбу в бассейне, байкеров...
еще невеста одна хотела что-то эдакое-Но вот так извратиться не придумали. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> Всегда читаю это перед свадьбой,очень поднимает настроение!


я тут выделить перлы пыталась... но, знаете ли, пока мой пост дочитаешь- можно колесико сломать...
:wink:? Natta......

кстати, о товарище...

----------


## Медведик

> чмоки-чмоки.


ой какой смайййл..забавный  :Oj: 





> Natta...... кстати, о товарище...


встретились?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Приветик! Давненько здесь не была! Всех рада видеть!!!




> ой какой смайййл..забавный


Леночка, держи!

http://smiles2k.net/

----------


## Katjatja

> Приветик! Давненько здесь не была! Всех рада видеть!!!
> 
> 
> Леночка, держи!
> 
> http://smiles2k.net/


привет!
Ксанчик где ты пропадала?

девочки я тут пару дней читала читала про микрофоны,все записывала .фирмы смеряла. пришла в магазин и дико с себя поржала. на выбор 4 фирмы  каждая представляет по 1 модели микрофона:smile:  а я все равно выбрать не могу.

----------


## Медведик

> Леночка, держи!


спасибо))  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> выбрать не могу


я вообще в любых ситуациях мучаюсь с выбором..причём чем долше выбираю...тем в итоге хуже.

----------


## KainskCherry

> привет!
> Ксанчик где ты пропадала?
> 
> девочки я тут пару дней читала читала про микрофоны,все записывала .фирмы смеряла. пришла в магазин и дико с себя поржала. на выбор 4 фирмы  каждая представляет по 1 модели микрофона:smile:  а я все равно выбрать не могу.


Муж взял Invotone wm210 и проблем нет. Хорошие аппараты и по вполне демократичной цене.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> где ты пропадала?


Да так, здесь и там, да настроение было не очень позитивное...А теперь всё  :Ok: 
Весна...

[IMG]http://*********ru/583921.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

> Муж взял Invotone wm210 и проблем нет. Хорошие аппараты и по вполне демократичной цене.



Танюша проблема в том что таких фирм просо нет,как и шуриков 

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=124837  вот мое письмо и все модели что есть. самое фиговое что я выбирать их могу исключительно по цене и дизайну. я услышу только очень сильное шипение ( типо как того как у марьи на бэквокале:smile:)
 я понимаю что Хенхейзер это фирма. в бауре частоты не те.

 но есть же еще 2 . фирмы не известные сильно, поэтому мне интересно их сравнить. по звучанию честно не отличаются кажется. да еще в кулсайнде 2 микрофона( кстати так и не пойму почему потому что они по фирме равноценные с JTS)

жалко мне Хенхейзер в лапы давать гостям. иногда так обращаются,да что я говорю .все же знают. а за технику я как  как... ругаться буду вобщем сильно.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго дня народ!!! Столько всего понаписано, аж глаза разбегаются!!!
Начну с конца про микрофон. SENNHEISER штука хорошая, у самого такой только не Тайвань, а Германия. Рекомендую всем!!!

*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> Всегда читаю это перед свадьбой,очень поднимает настроение!
> 
> ТИПОВОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ТИПОВОЙ СВАДЬБЫ


 С настроением прочитал!!!

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> Знаете, какими кошки бывают эмоциональными? Восьмой год веду выставки кошек - каждый раз в этом убеждаюсь...


Отличные кошаки!!!

----------


## Курица

> Отличные кошаки!!!


Девочек надо хвалить, а не кошаков, Юр!!!:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/535792m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Девочек надо хвалить, а не кошаков, Юр!!!


Так Анатольевне хвала за кошаков, что выложила!!!
Таня и тебе взаимно, кошатник я. Вот и мой кошак Гриша сейчас глазом косит, а вдруг девочек начну хвалить, жене намяукает...!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> Доброго дня народ!!! Столько всего понаписано, аж глаза разбегаются!!!
> Начну с конца про микрофон. SENNHEISER штука хорошая, у самого такой только не Тайвань, а Германия. Рекомендую всем!!!
> 
> *Добавлено через 16 минут*
> 
>  С настроением прочитал!!!
> 
> *Добавлено через 17 минут*
> 
> Отличные кошаки!!!


Юра так и написано что производство Германия? мне сначала тоже пытались говорить что Германия,но я же начиталась уже поэтому  добила их до правды и на коробке проверила.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Юра так и написано что производство Германия


Катюша, 200 долларов не может стоить хороший микрофон.
Цена как минимум от 500. Я покупал давно и под заказ, около 1000 долларов суперкардиоидный.

----------


## Katjatja

> Катюша, 200 долларов не может стоить хороший микрофон.
> Цена как минимум от 500. Я покупал давно и под заказ, около 1000 долларов суперкардиоидный.


я вообще запуталась. мне надо динамический. не для записи, ни для пения. давали работать  фиг знает с чем стоит около 100 долларов и все нормально было голос красивый без шипений. а тут такие мороки. был бы он один я бы и не мучалась.

зачем покупать за 1000 чтоб его в салат уронили?

----------


## KainskCherry

Юра,ей микрофон такой нужен,чтоб гостям в руки дать можно было,ты знаешь,всякое бывает и уронить могут..а о том что гости все равно с ними целуются и чуть не в рот кладут-можно целую поэму написать!Катюша,мой встанет,я его попрошу что-нибудь подыскать и подсоветовать тебе.Я своими довольна,оптимально и по цене,шипения нет ни на колонки ни на холодильники в столовках,а у нас это вообще беда.Кстати,Купино не так далеко от Татарска,а я оттуда родом,землячка ты моя!!!
С добрым утром всех!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 час 45 минут*
Вобщем по порядку:
"Шур" - фирма одназначный лидер на рынке микрофонов в сигменте вокальных динамических микрофонов. Линеек очень много среди прочих можно отметить например SHURE PGX24/58. Очень хороший микрофон. Очень. Но имеет ли смысл тратить на него почти 20 тысяч рублей если неаккуратный (или даже неадекватный) гость может его уронить (нечаянно, специально - нужное подчеркнуть). В таких системах (да и не только в таких) очень часто ремонт нецелесообразен в принципе. Рекомендуется для индивидуального использования - проведения свадеб, вокального использования и никак для передачи кому попало.
Едем дальше.
"Зеннхайзер" - основанная Фрицом Зеннхайзером фирма "Labor W" (а начиная с 1945!!! года) - "Sennheiser" тоже прочно обосновавшаяся фирма с незапятнаной репутацией. Передовые разработки и полторы тысячи мозговитых, знающих толк, инженеров год от года совершенствуют технологии звучания. По поводу производства доподлинно могу сказать что заводы распооложены в: Германии, Ирландии и Мексике. Рекомендую данную фирму только в двух случаях: 1) Когда внешний шум Вашим текущим микрофоном что называется "всасываеться" и выдает чего не попадя. В Зенхайзере такого нет. 2) Если ищите радио-петличку или радио гарнитуру. Отличный, бодрый прием. Дом2 смотрели? Врать не буду, не знаю точно, но подозреваю что там на участниках как раз такие и навешаны. НО будьте готовы потратить на это дело приличную сумму.
Идем дальше.
"АКГ" - фактически по описанию тот же "Шур" отличий немного. Нужно консультироваться у специалистов в различии моделей, но выбрав AKG однозначно не пролетите. Тоже дороговато.
Итог: Все это качественные и стоящие (прилично) фирмы. Но взяв такой товар его надо не то что холить и лелеять, просто аккуратно обращаться и тогда он Вам будет служить верой и правдой пока от времени не рассыпется - а к тому времени он уже минимум раз восемьдесят шесть себя окупит.

*Добавлено через 3 часа 7 минут*
А теперь закономерный вопрос: Почему мы остановили свой выбор на Invotone?
Приведу пример: У вас дома есть dvd-плеер? Какой марки? Nad? Harmaan Kardon? Может быть хотя бы Technics? Нет? А какой? ВВК? Хмм.. А почему? Качество, Всеядный, Недорогой? Ну чтож, вполне резонные причины для приобретения.
Так вот и с микрофоном также. Увидел муж его как-то в действии на службе у местного отдела культуры. Сделал логичные выводы: раз отдел культуры, значит не г..но, звук неплохой, шипения нет. Копнул интернет.
http://www.show-light.ru/shop/sabvuf...=3159&Itemid=2
По всем параметрам вроде бы неплохой девайс. Списался-созвонился-съездил в Новосибирск-купил-привез-отработали на нем 2 свадьбы. Впечатления только положителиные (окромя того что к новому микрофону как и к новой машине пришлось привыкать). Никакого шипения, прием устойчивый. Цена (вполне себе либеральная 5313 р.) и качество в отличном соотношении. И еще момент. Муж разговорился с продавцом и сказал для каких целей приобретается микрофон, на что получил ответ: - А что. У нас полгорода на таких работает.
Вобщем делайте выводы, а Я Рекомендую!

----------


## Курица

ВСЕМ- ДОБРОЕ УТРО ПЯТНИЦЫ!!! Скоро приедут наши из Москвы-будет новая струя позитива!!!Весна идет-весне дорогу!:smile:

Пока! Я- в школу до позднего вечера!!!

----------


## Медведик

*Курица*,

 Доооброоое утроооооооооооооооооооооооооо!!!!!!!!!!!![img]http://s17.******info/656f285606af9d1af49aa25d51b6af33.gif[/img]

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Девчоник и мальчишки, всем привет, вырвылачь к вам на пять минут! 
Всем удачных выходных!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/532493m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПУХОВА

Доброе утро !!!!

----------


## Volodя

> 


Это наверно, ваш сосед... Вы его учили петь ?:biggrin:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Это наверно, ваш сосед...


Нет, с инета картинку взяла...:biggrin:. Прикольная...

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> зачем покупать за 1000 чтоб его в салат уронили?


Привет Катя, за 1000 не обязательно, если есть за 100 и все устраивает. Я покупал на перспективу. Иногда приходится работать в больших залах с колоннами или выходить за угол, и все связь пропадает. Или как вариант большие открытые площадки или в лесу. Вот и брал качественный и дорогой. ПРичем если падает в салат, то салат разлетается по сторонам (тяжелый он), а микрофон очистишь, водочкой протрешь и вперед. У меня еще Джиминай американский, покупал в 1997 году за бешеные деньги, до сих пор на нем работаю. Вот в чем разница дорогой техники. И конечно качество. Всякое шипение исключено!!!

----------


## Медведик

Получила СМС от Лесюни...инета у неё временно нет...но она очень скучает по всем и шлёёёт ОГРОМНЫЙ несклнчаемый ПРИИИИИВЕЕЕЕТ!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Всем привет и пока!! Сматываюсь на юбилей!!!Удачных выходных!! У ДАЧных!! Надо на дачу с разведкой махнуть, пора!!!

----------


## Volodя

> И конечно качество.


Да... Качество я тоже ценю... Ведь когда говоришь в микрофон, и слышишь только сам себя, а другие слышат только какое-то бульканье, шипенье и кряхтение... Это просто невыносимо...

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Получила СМС от Лесюни...инета у неё временно нет...


инета.NET:frown:

----------


## bulya

Привет всем! А у нас погода испортилась, сильно похолодало, и вдобавок ко всему пошел дождь вместе со снегом!Жуть! так и хоцца залесть под крылышко своего любимого человечка, и лежать балдеть! :Oj: Ну, и не под крылышко,:eek:а под ушко!:tongue:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*bulya*,ой, у нас тоже самое  - снег с дождем и холодно, моя доча в трансе.


[IMG]http://*********ru/558111m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Уже доброго всем вечера:smile:
А у нас ничего..... солнышко и всё спокойно :Ok:  - чего и Вам желаю!!!
Дорогие мои!!! Весна наступает :Aga: 
Отличных выходных и замечательного настроения!!! :Vah:

----------


## Сильва



----------


## Donald

> Получила СМС от Лесюни...инета у неё временно нет...но она очень скучает по всем и шлёёёт ОГРОМНЫЙ несклнчаемый ПРИИИИИВЕЕЕЕТ!


Во-во, она страдает там одна... без Интернета и без вас(нас) Так что приветы шлет даже через Бурятию!

----------


## naatta

> Во-во, она страдает там одна... без Интернета и без вас(нас) Так что приветы шлет даже через Бурятию!


Нет, блин, исстрадалась там Лесюня!!!!
А мне - ни привета, ни приезда!!!!
Я ее жду, смски шлю, а в ответ - тишина!!!!
Это из-за страданий??????:eek::mad:

----------


## KainskCherry

Ага ,Натуся-это депрессивный синдром отсутствия связи так выражается,а ты переживаешь про перчатки.Походу я к тебе быстрее приеду,чем она из Академа.Там может и подтянется!С бодрым утром,точнее уже днем!!!

----------


## Медведик

> А мне - ни привета, ни приезда!!!!


таааак ничё не понимаю..она мне 3 дня назад звонила - говорила что к Наташе приехала  :Aga: 

и вчера просила твой номер телефона  :Aga: 

странно однако kuku

----------


## KainskCherry

Ну вот и мы такого же мнения,мож че происходит с ней,о чем мы не знаем,проблемы какие?В любом случае,пока сама не появится,так и будем в непонятках жить.

----------


## naatta

> Походу я к тебе быстрее приеду,чем она из Академа.Там может и подтянется!С бодрым утром,точнее уже днем!!!


А тебя, Танюська, я целый день вчера в скайпе прождала!!!! Записку написала - тишинаааааа!!!!:mad:



> таааак ничё не понимаю..она мне 3 дня назад звонила - говорила что к Наташе приехала


Все вранье, Ленуська, никто ко мне не приезжал!!!!:mad:

А может это с моей стороны информационная яма????:eek:
Я всем пишу (смски, скайп) а меня никто не видит??????:eek::redface::frown:

----------


## KainskCherry

Я исправлюсь!Не,информационной ямы не было,я ж до тебя последний раз дозванивалась.Отдыхала вчера от всего,просто была овощем перед телевизором,посмотрели Рэслера и пару комедий...хорошо так.

----------


## naatta

> Отдыхала вчера от всего,просто была овощем перед телевизором,посмотрели Рэслера и пару комедий...хорошо так.


А вот это ХАРАШО!!! :Ok: 
А вот это я люблюююю!!!! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет!!!!! Привет мой родной форум. Я вернулась из Москвы. То, что там увидела, услышала, узнала, почувствовала, можно сказать только такими ёмкими и важными словами ДРАЙВ, КАЙФ, БЛЕСК, ШИК......Одним словом, получила ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ ОРГАЗМ.
Всё описать не реально, но поздравьте. Теперь у меня есть диплом и я стала членом клуба ТАМАДА+. А самое главное, я познакомилась с такими же "ненормальными" в хоррошем смысле слова, людьми, как и я сама. Вместо того, чтоб ночью спать, мы делились друг с другом опытом, наработками. Вместо того, чтоб в тихий час отдыхать, мы делились друг с другом. Вместо того, чтоб в столовой есть, мы делились друг с другом. Ну где ещё, в какой профессии можно найти таких помешанных на своём деле людей? Как же я счастлива, что моя профессия звучит так гордо *Я ТАМАДА*.
Девочки, мальчики, как же я соскучилась по всем ВАМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Люблю, обожаю и целую всех!

----------


## shoymama

Ксень, все правильно написала! Мы даже в автобусе по дороге домой продолжали писать стихи и работать в ноутбуке! Времени катастрофически не хватило. Хочу назад, хотя и без вас, мои дорогие, счень соскучилась. А тут комп полетел... Фотографии обеСЧаю в скором будущем. Всех люблю и жалко, что вас ТАМ не было.

----------


## Volodя

*shoymama*,
 ААА!!! Тааак.... я вынужден буду уйти с форума (Ильич, это шутка... (он-поскорей бы:biggrin:)) В общем чуть не плачу когда читаю о ваших встречах... просто мечтаю попасть хоть на одну... Но... не суждено... пока что....:frown:

----------


## shoymama

Ребята, ну хоть немножко выложу пока...

так нас встречали   
а мы шли навстречу встречающим… \
торжественный момент  
Регистрация    
Кофе-брейк после регистрации   
Встречаем знакомых 
Вечер того же дня. Я провожу игру, а Вика активно участвует  

Фотографий просто море, нужно еще выбрать самые-самые.

----------


## Инна Р.

Олюшка, а я уже все скачала с тамады плюс - сижу облизываюсь!!! как здорово!  :Ok:

----------


## shoymama

Ин, привет. Там только Женины. А снимали практически все. Хочу еще видео показать, если получмтся.
Как внуча?

----------


## Volodя

*shoymama*,
 А что у всех за значки жёлтые ?

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Володя,Значки, это значит Член клуба Тамада+.
Оленька, так здорово,когда уже знаешь человека виртуально, познакомиться с ним в реале.
 Ещё На меня дико восторженное впечатление произвела Люда Оптимистка со соей фатой. Мурашки бегали от её голоса.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Вот тут много фоторграфий с форума. Евгений выставил. Кому интересно, загляните. Последние три ссылки скачивать не надо. Так откроются.

http://tamada-plus.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=789&t=7152

----------


## Масяня

*Ксения Высоцкая*,


Ага, и заметьте, в первых рядах повсюду MSK, Януська, Ольга - Хельга, Лиля, Люда - Оптимистка, просто их всех я-то знаю не виртуально, но многих и по аватаркам узнала. Очень рады, что вы, девчёнки, вернулись. И самое главное, что привезли в позитив ещё больше позитива-а-а-а-а-а (завидую-ю-ю-ю).

----------


## KainskCherry

Ага,Масянечка,однако ты не одна такая!!!Белой завистью по-моему мы все покрылись!!!

----------


## sokolixa

Всем добрый день!
А я только что посмотрела видео из Новосибирска. Сижу и улыбаюсь - ой, и солнышко, наконец-то, выглянуло (несколько дней его не было)!
Так на душе светло стало, радостно!
Чёрт возьми, люди, мы же действительно живём в 21 веке!
Помните, как в детстве придумывали, мечтали - каким будет  21 век? На разных КВНах и прочих "А, ну-ка, парнях-девушках" конкурсы были: "Мода 21 века" и другие...
И вот - пожалуйста! Ещё несколько лет назад разве могло прийти кому-нибудь в голову, что можно познакомиться с человеком не видя его, не зная, благодаря какой-то механической штуковине? А, самое главное, не просто познакомиться, а подружиться заочно, а потом ещё встретиться, и закрепить эту дружбу реально!
Фантастика! Я всех с этим поздравляю! А также с Днём космонавтики и Вербным воскресением! Всем желаю здоровья, добра и доступности всех благ прогресса и цивилизации, а также умения этими благами пользоваться!

----------


## bulya

Девочки, вечер наступает, да такой многообещающий! :Oj: Точно, весна наступила!!!!!!!И вам хорошего, позитивненького вечерочка!:tongue:

----------


## Volodя

Веснаааа :Oj: :biggrin:

----------


## Мэри Эл

ВСЕМ  БОЛЬШОЙ БОЛЬШОЙ ПРИВЕТ!!!! жаль что очень редко попадаю, но когда есть возможность - пробегаю  для модниц ))) к весне)))

----------


## Apch-hi

*bulya*,




> Девочки, вечер наступает, да такой многообещающий!Точно, весна наступила!!!!!!!И вам хорошего, позитивненького вечерочка!


Да.........ужжжжжж!!! Посмотришь на такую картинку, и сразу планы всё позитивней и позитивней становятся!!! :Oj:  :Vah:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Доброй ночи всем моим славным, милым, добрым друзьям. Во первых строках своего письма, хочу сразу просить прощения, что так редко появляюсь. Дел очень много накопилось. Приехала с форума, устала, но сразу к вам, весточку кинуть.
Тут земля подошла. Копали, сажали. Тут в одноклассниках куча сообщений. Вот только что всем ответила.
Да ещё парралельно на другом форуме Тамада+ пишу. Так как теперь там тоже очень много появилось друзей.
Девочки, мальчики, какие же вы все ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ, добрые, отзывчивые. Как же *я ВАС ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!!!!!!*
Одна девушка сказала как-то, любить виртуальных людей нельзя. Это кощунство.
Яне стала с ней спорить, но что делать, когда сердце так сильно бьётся от грусти, когда знаю, что не выйду к ВАМ? Когда радость и счастье переполняет душу, от того, что вижу Вас на аватарках, пишу вам и получаю ваши письма. Как это назвать, если не ЛЮБОВЬ!!!
Да, кстати,а что так мало позитивить то стали? Ааааааааааа, забыла. Весна же пришла.
*Всем мира, любви, добра и гармонии!!!!*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Рада за тебя! Общение с коллегами и единомышленниками это классно! И пусть его будет у нас как можно больше и виртуального и реального! :Aga: :smile:

----------


## Курица

> Яне стала с ней спорить, но что делать, когда сердце так сильно бьётся от грусти, когда знаю, что не выйду к ВАМ? Когда радость и счастье переполняет душу, от того, что вижу Вас на аватарках, пишу вам и получаю ваши письма. Как это назвать, если не ЛЮБОВЬ!!!


Ксения, а как дела у нашего "крестника"?

----------


## KainskCherry

Да,мама Курица,как всегда-впереде планеты всей,правильно,сначала Курица,потом,яйцо,то есть цыпленок,то есть-я.Да-да,расскажи ка нам,как там Сереженька?Как дела у нас в семье,чего нового творится.
Мама,в курятничке твоей дочуни с утра потоп.Протекает крыша через проводку прям,в двух местах!!!Караул,сегодня пол города на уши подняла,до сих пор нет никого...Эвакуируй и нас,дорогой Дед Мазай,если ты существуешь...отвези туда,где сухо и хорошо.Блин,сказка какая-то получилась-у меня протекла крыша...kuku

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утра...дня..вечера и ночи!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Начала делать себе сайт ... так что времени совсем нет [img]http://s15.******info/085d8b5ef42519d9212468dc4ede96bb.gif[/img]

В выходные позитивненько отработала...народ оживился - полный аншлаг. НО скоро финал - и усё(((( тишина пока... НО будет время - будет и дело.

А пока творческая деятельность по наполнению сайта захлестнула с головой)

----------


## sokolixa

Пляшу с утра пораньше - сходите вот по этой ссылке:
http:/*************.com/files/iqg1ud137 
Там песня Кристины Орбакайте "Птицы". Забойная-я-я-я..:tongue:
Скачайте, не пожалеете - море позитива обеспечено!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Нувот. Жизнь вошла в прекрасное, позитивное русло. Девочки мои, как рада вас всех видеть. *Анжела,* выходи из-за сады. 
*Танюша, Курочка,* у Серёньки всё хорошо. Звоню каждый день. Ему в санатории нравится. Даст Бог, вернётся и будем ждать вас всех к нам в гости.
*Леночка, Медвежоночек,* какая ты умничка. Сама сайт делаешь. Ждём с нетерпением.
*Лариса, Соколица ты наша* песня отличе\ная. Теперь пляшем вдвоём!!!! Присоелиняйтесь, коллеги!
*KainskCherry*,
 А пока крышу чинят, давай заходи ко мне на чай!!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Я б сказала Ксюша,как они ее чинят,да забанят меня-боюсь.Пришла тетя вся такая-разтакая и говорит,как та пиявка из Лунтика-все плохо,плохо...только вы знаете,наши крыши для таянья снега не приспособлены...щас пришлю кого-нибудь...до сих пор бедные приехать не могут...вот она,наша русская система жкх,восторг,нет слов...одни слюни и те матершинные..так что,давай вместо чая чего покрепче!!!:frown:

----------


## shoymama

Танюш, держи! Поправляй настроение!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> так что,давай вместо чая чего покрепче!!!


Ну вот. Оля меня опередила. Тогда я буду третей!

----------


## ЖасМи

Девочки, мальчики. Тут перелапачиваю весь Инет, где я только не была! И у соседей, учителей музыки в глаза бросилось вот такое стихотворение. Такое чистое и светлое.

Подставляйте ладони я насыплю вам счастья.
Есть источник бездонный в дождь, в грозу и ненастье.
Я насыплю вам счастья, сколько вы захотите.
Это всё в вашей власти. Ну берите, берите!
Нет конца и начала. Нет границ поперечных.
Только вы, получая, улыбнитесь сердечно.
И скажите кому-то, просто доброе слово.
Не лукавствуя мудро, это счастья основа.
Не жалейте улыбок, не жалейте участья.
И средь бед и ошибок вы получите счастье!
Отдавать его будем тем, кому пожелаем.
И, даря счастье людям, мы счастливыми станем!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Получила СМС от Лесюни...инета у неё временно нет...но она очень скучает по всем и шлёёёт ОГРОМНЫЙ несклнчаемый ПРИИИИИВЕЕЕЕТ!





> Во-во, она страдает там одна


 :flower:  :flower: 
да...посылала всем. и скучала сильно. Вот и с вами. ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, мои дорогие и любимые...

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
:eek::redface::mad:
ТОВАРИЩ!!!!! вот не дал инет мне эпопею про тебя написал ,вырубил как раз на ней - я тебе 8 звонков, 4смс...-ты недоступна, не берешь трубу и не отвечаешь на смс...Я приезжал к вам домой-целовала не вкусный замок...
(:vishenka_20: не даст соврать)...

ночь. сплю. в 01-10 ночи смс: Натта:
ЛЕСЮНЯ ПРИЕЗЖАЙ КОГДА СМОЖЕШЬ. ТОЛЬКО ЗВОНИ И ПИШИ ЗАРАНЕЕ!
ну вот как понимать вас, девушко!!!!

и ты потом ты, коровко ,такое еще и выдаешь на сайте:



> Нет, блин, исстрадалась там Лесюня!!!!.........


от бесстыжа твоя душа!!!!!:confused:

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
*shoymama*, *Ксения Высоцкая*, *Масяня*,
спасибо за вести с полей, и фотки клевые... Классно как!!! прямо слюни текуть



> Леночка, Медвежоночек, какая ты умничка. Сама сайт делаешь. Ждём с нетерпением.


 присоединяюсь :flower: 
*sokolixa*, спасибо за песенку, теперь и мы пляшем... в данный момент в направлении сауны :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
*Мэри Эл*,
 блин ,для слякотной погодки таие вот ласты гламурненькие- в самый раз)))

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
*Жасмин*,
 стихотворение-супер!!!спасибо большое)))

----------


## _Лесюня_

*всем до связи) мыс Ленчиком уходим в заплыв, тобишь в сауну*:wink:
торжетсвенно обещаем Напариться за всех :flower:

----------


## naatta

> ТОВАРИЩ!!!!! вот не дал инет мне эпопею про тебя написал ,вырубил как раз на ней - я тебе 8 звонков, 4смс...-ты недоступна, не берешь трубу и не отвечаешь на смс...Я приезжал к вам домой-целовала не вкусный замок...
> ( не даст соврать)...
> 
> ночь. сплю. в 01-10 ночи смс: Натта:
> ЛЕСЮНЯ ПРИЕЗЖАЙ КОГДА СМОЖЕШЬ. ТОЛЬКО ЗВОНИ И ПИШИ ЗАРАНЕЕ!
> ну вот как понимать вас, девушко!!!!


Ну, Лесюня, щаз как дам по  :Jopa: !!!
Когда ты ко мне приезжала??? И во сколько??? Раз меня не было дома, надо было позвонить!!! Да я вроде вообще все дни надолго из дома не удалялась!!!!
А ты точно ко мне приезжала???? Адрес не попутала????:eek:
И еще, то, что СМСки приходят в час ночи, это не моя заслуга, а оператора твоего!!! Я тебе отправила ее где-то в 16-00. :Aga: 
В общем, нечего разглагольствовать, давай приезжай по-новой!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Donald

Как настроение? Надеюсь, кайфовше некоторых...
Ну, держите старый порватый Бойан:
найдено на просторах инета 
Игорь Иртеньев

Женщины носят чулки и колготки,
И равнодушны к вопросам культуры.
Двадцать процентов из них - идиотки,
Тридцать процентов - набитые дуры.
Сорок процентов из них - психопатки,
В сумме нам это дает девяносто.
Десять процентов имеем в остaтке,
Да и из этих-то выбрать не просто.


Тамара Панферова. Oтвет Иртеньеву

Носят мужчины усы и бородки,
И обсуждают проблемы любые.
Двадцать процентов из них - голубые.
Сорок процентов - любители водки.
Тридцать процентов из них - импотенты,
У десяти - с головой не в порядке.
В сумме нам это дает сто процентов,
И ничего не имеем в остатке.


Эрнст. Ответ Иртеньеву и Панферовой 

Сорок процентов из тех, что в колготках
Неравнодушны к любителям водки.
Любят порой голубых психопатки,
Правда у них с головой не в порядке.
Дуры всегда импотентов жалели
А идиоток придурки хотели.
В сумме, конечно же, нас - сто процентов:
Дур, идиоток, козлов, импотентов.


Виктор Бичев. Ответ всем троим

Сорок процентов из женщин артистки
С ними иметь надо крепкие нервы
Десять процентов из них феминистки
А половина -обычные стервы
Что ж предпринять мужикам при бородках
Если проценты тут вышли такие?
Что-то из двух: иль довериться водке,
Или всем скопом пойти в голубые.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Ка-а-а-а-ароче! Тема такая!
Брошен клич! Мне он пришел от моего старого друга, мима-режиссера-актера московского Валеры Шевченко, а фича вот, в чем:

ЕСЛИ У ТЕБЯ ЕСТЬ В ГОРОДЕ АКТЕРЫ , МИМЫ , КЛОУНЫ ЗНАКОМЫЕ!!!!! 

ПРЕДЛАГАЮ провести 1 ИЮНЯ  ВСЕРОССИЙСКУЮ АКЦИЮ           "ДОКТОР-КЛОУН"

т.е 1 июня в каждом городе , ( по мере возможности конечно) хотя бы на один час ,переодеваемся в клоунов , в мимов и идем в больницу к детям ,которые сами не могут  никуда сходить... берем шары , мыльные пузыри и общаемся с ними, играем, веселим... И ПОТОМ ДЕЛИМСЯ СВОИМИ ВПЕЧАТЛЕНИЯМИ... ???? КТО ЗА???

Можно же и телевизор подключить к этому? А? Вот Лену Медведик, думаю, здорово "Континент" поддержит, А? 

Чо думаете?

----------


## KainskCherry

Я за,но ты уже знаешь об этом,а за саму идею-спасибо этому человеку и низкий поклон.Часто мы не задумываемся о тех,кому больно...наши на ножках ходят и хорошо.Когда однажды моя подруга кричала дико на дочь,я ей сказала,Ленка,ты такая счастливая!Она спрашивает-ты чего?А я говорю,у тебя такой веселый и здоровый ребенок,тебе так повезло,а у многих такие беды..вся жизнь в палатах больничных..Дим,ты молодец,правда,я сижу и плачу,не знаю почему,наверно потому,что мои детки здоровы,Спасибо Господи!!!

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
Да,Дима забыл сказать,мы лично проверим,кто где был-по количествам спасибо внизу и отчетам по нашей благотворительности!!!

----------


## naatta

> Да,Дима забыл сказать,мы лично проверим,кто где был-по количествам спасибо внизу и отчетам по нашей благотворительности!!!
> __________________


Я вот эту строчку не поняла!!!

Расшифруйте, непонятливым???!!!

----------


## Donald

> Да,Дима забыл сказать,мы лично проверим,кто где был-по количествам спасибо внизу и отчетам по нашей благотворительности!!!
> __________________
> 
> 
> Я вот эту строчку не поняла!!!
> 
> Расшифруйте, непонятливым???!!!


Это была шутка, но пропущен смайл(что, кстати, нередко становится камнем преткновения до сих пор) а время редактирования пропущено....   :Aga:  :smile:

----------


## naatta

Это-то все понятно!!!
А вот если я ни разу детского праздника не вела??? (Ну, допустим, можно подготовиться, подобрать игры, выучить ститалки и т.д.)
Если у меня нет клоунского костюма???? (Взять негде, шить не на что...)
Если я при виде больных детей, вместо того, чтобы с ними играть, начну рыдать белугой??? Ну сентиментальная я!!! Когда вижу стариков и детей, даже если они счастливы, здоровы, благополучны, у меня сразу ком встает в горле!!!! Ну вот просто так, от вида стариков и детей я плачу!!! А это будут больные дети!!!! Я же так уревусь, что меня просто из больницы выгонят!!!
Что мне делать????:eek:

----------


## Donald

> Что мне делать???


Ты у нас наблюдателем-координатором будешь! :smile:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## shoymama

> Подставляйте ладони я насыплю вам счастья.
> Есть источник бездонный в дождь, в грозу и ненастье.
> Я насыплю вам счастья, сколько вы захотите.
> Это всё в вашей власти. Ну берите, берите!
> Нет конца и начала. Нет границ поперечных.
> Только вы, получая, улыбнитесь сердечно.
> И скажите кому-то, просто доброе слово.
> Не лукавствуя мудро, это счастья основа.
> Не жалейте улыбок, не жалейте участья.
> ...


А у меня под него песенка как раз в тему есть:
"Неужели это мне одной?!"
Кому надо - вот здесь - http://files.mail.ru/OSPN0P

----------


## Katjatja

с наступающей пасхой.

http://flashgamer.net.ru/load/7-1-0-1089

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> .е 1 июня в каждом городе , ( по мере возможности конечно) хотя бы на один час ,переодеваемся в клоунов , в мимов и идем в больницу к детям ,которые сами не могут никуда сходить... берем шары , мыльные пузыри и общаемся с ними, играем, веселим... И ПОТОМ ДЕЛИМСЯ СВОИМИ ВПЕЧАТЛЕНИЯМИ... ???? КТО ЗА???


Опередил ты немного женские мысли. Мы только что этот план выносили в голове и хотели к вам обратиться. Дима, мы с ТОБОЙ!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А вот если я ни разу детского праздника не вела??? (Ну, допустим, можно подготовиться, подобрать игры, выучить ститалки и т.д.)
> Если у меня нет клоунского костюма???? (Взять негде, шить не на что...)
> Если я при виде больных детей, вместо того, чтобы с ними играть, начну рыдать белугой??? Ну сентиментальная я!!! Когда вижу стариков и детей, даже если они счастливы, здоровы, благополучны, у меня сразу ком встает в горле!!!! Ну вот просто так, от вида стариков и детей я плачу!!! А это будут больные дети!!!! Я же так уревусь, что меня просто из больницы выгонят!!!
> Что мне делать????


Шары покупай, надувай и дари!

----------


## Сильва

Доброе утро, позитивщики! Чай? Кофе? Капуччино? 
Я появилась после маленькой гонки по вертикали, попробую восполнить пробел в усвоении МСКовской информации, пошла читать. Надеюсь, у всех всё хорошо?

----------


## _Лесюня_

всем привет.. .это вам к чаю-кофе-капучино....лично от меня:
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/534416m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> ПРЕДЛАГАЮ провести 1 ИЮНЯ ВСЕРОССИЙСКУЮ АКЦИЮ "ДОКТОР-КЛОУН"


не учавствовала еще в таких акциях. Идея хорошая, думаю, детям она придет по душе. :vishenka_20: в сауне вчера как раз говорили о том, что многим деткам нужно тепло, им не хватает ласки ,внимания и нежности. Это дати из малообеспеч. семей, а что говорить о тех, у кого нет родителей...Хорошая идяея, Don, добрая
:smile:надо обмозговать:tongue:
*Katjatja*,
когда не то йяцо потянула-аж подпрыгнула-так перепугалась:biggrin: :flower: :biggrin:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Всем привет!
Значит так, проставляюсь!!! Сегодня отмечаю свой 38й День Рождения!
Вот...

[IMG]http://*********ru/540560.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## dushca kompanii

*Ksana tenlarks*,

Оксана поздравляю!

----------


## bulya

Пусть у вас каждое утро начинается вот так!

----------


## julia2222

> Сегодня отмечаю свой 38й День Рождения!


Ксана! :flower:  *с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*
Желаю отличного настроения, приятного общения, безграничного везения, крепчайшего здоровья, и всего самого-самого доброго! :Aga: 





> Значит так, проставляюсь!!!


Но этого будет маловато, однако:smile:, так что срочно нужно добавить:

А как же без тортика:


Я сейчас на работу, а вечером продолжим, так что собирай весь честной народ, гулять будем!:smile:

----------


## Donald

*Ksana tenlarks*,
 Оксана! С Днём рожденья! Буду краток(фраза - не моя):
Пусть сбываются мечты!

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlarks*,
Поздравляю Оксан)))))
Счастья....счастья..счастья...каждый миг...и РАДОСТИ))))) :flower:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Девчонки! Спасибо большое за поздравление! Благодаря вам моя жизнь изменилась в лучшую сторону. И те кто пишет на форуме, делают действительно большое дело и помогают другим многое понять и осознать, а кому-то даже найти себя  :Aga:  А это, согласитесь, в жизни самое главное! Я очень счастлива, что нашла здесь столько замечательных друзей!!! Я вас очень очень люблю!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Donald*,
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## shoymama

*Ksana tenlarks*,
 Поздравляю и желаю счастья!!!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Оксана с Днем рождения и всех благ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## _Лесюня_

*Ksana tenlarks*,
 Оксаночка!!! с Днем рождения, дорогая...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
тут рыжий красавец просит выступить:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*


*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*Оксанкин...всего тебе светлого, теплого ,радужного ,невесомого ,улыбчивого, доброго, самодостаточного, удивительного, прекрасного, яркого, прелестного, позитивного, красивого, нежного, ласкового, солнечного.....
ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО...ТЕБЕ!!!!*

----------


## Медведик

дочке задали задачку..грею голову

 "Три человека заплатили за обед 30 руб. (по 10 р.). После их ухода хозяйка кафе обнаружила, что их обед стоит не 30 руб, а 25, и отправила мальчика с 5 рублями вдогонку. Каждый из путников взял себе по рублю, а 2 рубля они оставили мальчику. Выходит, что каждый из них заплатил не по 10, а по 9 руб. Их было трое: 3х9=27, и еще два рубля у мальчика: 27+2=29. Куда делся рубль"?


хи-хи..есть версии?

----------


## ЖасМи

> "Три человека заплатили за обед 30 руб. (по 10 р.). После их ухода хозяйка кафе обнаружила, что их обед стоит не 30 руб, а 25, и отправила мальчика с 5 рублями вдогонку. Каждый из путников взял себе по рублю, а 2 рубля они оставили мальчику. Выходит, что каждый из них заплатил не по 10, а по 9 руб. Их было трое: 3х9=27, и еще два рубля у мальчика: 27+2=29. Куда делся рубль"?


Ленусь, да никуда он не делся! Голову мутят детям. Если  всё-таки обед путников стоил 25 руб. на троих. то каждый из них заплатил не по 9 руб., а по 8 руб. 33, 33 коп. 
:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

*Жасмин*,
ну точно..им же на троих вернули 5 руб...просто уже из этих денег они отдали на чай :Aga:

----------


## ЖасМи

Ксюша, поздрвляю с Днюхой! Пусть исполнятся все твои мечты и....



*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> ну точно..им же на троих вернули 5 руб...


 :Aga:  Ну да. По рублю они получили обратно и на чай каждый отдал по 66,66 коп. Вот мы и возвращаемся к 10 руб. с каждого.

----------


## Jes_and_i

Приветствую Всех,

Ксения, я тоже присоединяюсь к поздравлениям и http://*********ru/544662.jpg за тортом и кофе/чаем :Vah:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
И желаю Вам быть таой же ....http://*********ru/546710.jpg

----------


## KainskCherry

Ксюшенька,солнышко,пусть и с опоздание в своих проблемах,будь они неладны,присоединяюсь к нашему сообществу..
Желаю тебе большого женского счастья,видеть и чувствовать любовь от окружающих,чувствовать тепло рядом,наслаждения от работы,здоровья и исполнения всех задумок...до следующего дня рождения!!!С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Jes_and_i*,
 Спасибо, класс!!! Обожаю кошек! У меня их три. Старшей 15 лет, всю жизнь гуляла на улице самостоятельно. А сейчас ей нельзя с котами,  врачи обнаружили грыжу. К тому же в сентябре она тяжело болела, еле спасли, она полностью выздоровела и мы её очень бережём. Я гуляю с ней, пасу так сказать. Но она любит свободу передвижения, знает, что не отпустим одну (то, что она понимает человеческий язык совершенно очевидно). И вот вчера нам принесли муз. центр из ремонта. Когда позвонили в дверь, подружка дочери, которая была у нас в гостях, собралась домой и обувалась около входной двери... Открывали дверь, впускали мастера, выпускали подружку, вообщем поднялась суматоха...Часа через 2 обнаружилось, что кошки нет дома, искали...ещё через час она явилась с улицы! Сбежала! И ведь не заметил никто как! Уже не первый раз. Как-то утром выяснилось, что её нет...Выглянули в окно-сидит! :Vah:  Опять же непонятно, когда вышла. Мы живём не в частном доме, а в квартире на втором этаже, дверь двойная...Вот хитрый кошак...:biggrin:
Вот она...Моя обожаемая киска Серый...
Сладкий сон...

[IMG]http://*********ru/526230.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*KainskCherry*,
 Спасибо за тёплые слова!!!kiss :flower:

----------


## Колесо

*Ксана!* С днем рождения!!!
Желаю тебе женского счастья, пусть дочунька твоя тебя радует!Весеннего настроения и везения,работы, приносящей доход и радость, и всего всего самого наилучшего! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> везения,работы, приносящей доход и радость,


:rolleyes: Танечка, спасибо! Это именно то, что мне больше всего хочется!
А самое главное для меня



> пусть дочунька  радует


 :Aga: 
*Колесо*,kiss :br:

----------


## orsia

*Ksana tenlarks*,
 [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/547759m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Ксюша, поздравляю тебя, тёзка. Всех благ, любви, море позитива и конечно ЛЮБВИ. Ты замечательная девушка.*

----------


## julia2222

> ...вот она,наша русская система жкх,восторг,нет слов...одни слюни и те матершинные..так что,давай вместо чая чего покрепче!!!


Таня, я под впечатлением от твоих мелких, хозяйственных проблем, не смогла пройти мимо вот такого объявления:

Так что, на ЖКХ надейся, а сам не плошай :Aga:  
Всем чудесного вечера и отличного настроения! :Ok: 

*Ksana tenlarks*, :flower: 
Ксана, ты как там, всё празднуешь? :br:  Видишь, народ потихоньку подтягивается! :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

Ксана! С днем рождения! Инет у меня глючит. Открытку не дает...

----------


## Курица

Ребята, смотрите, какой интересный постановочный кадр для фото на свадьбе я подсмотрела!!!Выставляю в основном для* Юры*-пусть глянет, вдруг ТАК он еще не "ставил" молодых! А еще для *Димы Вишенкина!* Ему тоже к работе пригодится, может быть!
Мне показалось - прикольно!Можно подписать:"На кого ты нас оставляешь? (клуб старых дев)или Не ходите, девки, замуж!":biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/555943m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 час 16 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/558009m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/573369m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/566201m.jpg[/IMG]

*ТРИ КАРТИНКИ=ТРИ УЛЫБКИ=15 лишних минут жизни!!!!*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Привет честной компании!
Ксана, добра тебе, счастья, любви и только хорошего настроения! Сегодня и всегда! Ну и, естественно, клиентов много и с достатком!!! А также прими эти весенние цветы:
[IMG]http://*********ru/549817.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А у меня юбилей - тысяча спасибок!!!

----------


## bulya

Девочки, пора спать, завтра рано вставать!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Алёна, это уже не просто спать, это спать по стойке смирно! Жестокая!
Я понимаю, если бы Алина так скомандовала...

----------


## bulya

Это я детюшек спать укладываю, а старшой одел Настюшке на голову калачик, и говорит:"Мама, а премьер - министр Тимошенко против спать" Ну что ты скажешь?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Супер-Премьрша!!!!!! Главное- коса на месте!

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро)))))
Сегодня чистый четверг... так что я принимаюсь за генеральную уборку!!!!! [img]http://s15.******info/26cd9bd487398ea7a62352d0383e712b.gif[/img]
Окна, шторы, и всё по-полной программе!

----------


## Мэри Эл

Доброе утро всем!!! 
*Медведик*,Я тоже этим же занялась!))) благо на больничном- могу себе позволить  такую полноценную уборку)))

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе-предоброе!
[IMG]http://*********ru/570298.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## naatta

> Окна, шторы, и всё по-полной программе!


Ленуська, ты прямо окна будешь *открывать* и мыть???:eek:
ХХХХооолллодноооо ж еще!!!! :Tu:

----------


## bulya

Ну, что всех с Праздником!С чего начнём уборочку?

----------


## ЖасМи

*ДОБРОЕ УТРО,  ФОРУМ ! АПЧХИ!* 

ОЙйййй...

А   МЫ С МАСАНЕЙ УБОРКУ ДЕЛАЕМ.

----------


## Медведик

> открывать и мыть


нормально... быстренько снаружи)))
а потом внуттри...

----------


## KAlinchik

*Медведик*,
 Лен,ты там оденься потеплее,не простынь,смотри!

----------


## naatta

> нормально... быстренько снаружи)))


Не, у меня так не получится, у меня же не пластик!!!
А совдэповские двойные рамы!!!
Поэтому эпопея с помойкой окон у меня происходит в начале и в конце лета!!! Чтобы уж расщеперить все настеж мыть не торопясь, со смаком, наслаждаясь каждым мгновеннием!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

Доброе утро!

предлагаю уборку начать с паузы:smile:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mSHQ...eature=related  тысячи раз виденные кадры, правда к позитивным их не отнесешь но прекрасные однозначно.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Жасмин*,
А чихаем от зимней пыли?

----------


## _Лесюня_

*tatiana-osinka*, *Медведик*, *Katjatja*, *naatta*, *KAlinchik*, *Жасмин*, *bulya*, *Мэри Эл* и все-все... ДОБРЫЙ чистый День вам!!!

я уж успела окна вымыть ,все окромя балкона-холодновато ,но надо...
запекаю яблочки-сестра проездом будет-вот, чтобы ехать было не скучно ей))
 Уже общалась по Скайпу с Димкой Дональдом- всем привет и поцалуи!!!!
особенно :vishenka_20: в хаканом купальнике) не зря тебе икалось))
и Нате-мы с ней увидимся сегодня и лично обслюнявлю:biggrin:

ну что? вот  ичистый четверг... все свои кучки-пахучки, уголочки пыльные нужно вытряхнуть ,и себя н езабыть помыть да почистить...
Раньше в чистый четверг весь дом убирали до сверкающей чистоты, красили и расписывали яйца, готовили пасху, пекли куличи, бабы, мазурки, медовые пряники. Пасхальные пряники, в отличии от обычных, были в форме петушков, барашков, зайчиков, голубков, жаворонков или яиц. На сладкое готовили "куриное гнездо": яйца прокалывали с двух сторон, выдували содержимое, промывали, заполняли желе и ставили на сутки на холод; затем осторожно очищали скорлупу и клали желейные яйца на цукаты порезанные соломкой.
....фото будет интересно посмотреть всем ,коли руки еще и до ф/ап. дотянутся)
Удачи :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*_Лесюня_*,
Нет, Лесечка, яйца в пятницу, а куличи в субботу! Не зря вела Народознавство, изучила вдоль и поперек! А сегодня - только чистота, которая начинается с себя, любимого. Потом грязную воду надо вылить на перекрёсток, болезни твои уйдут на все 4 стороны! :smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А жаворонки на Сретение, по крайней мере у нас..

----------


## KainskCherry

Привет,дорогие мои,а я то совсем забыла,что сегодня день такой,но тем не мение уборка на меня напала и даже на лесничной площадке я сегодня прибрала..здорово так получилось.Со всеми войнами было очень мало времени на интернет,простите,выпала ненадолго.Зато проблемы решила маленько,итог-исковое заявление подадим на следующей неделе,Юлечка,спасибо за обьявление прикольно,но в походах по территориям и лабиринтам жилищников точно камень с разметкой бы не помешал-на право пойдешь,начальство не найдешь,налево пойдешь,техников не найдешь,прямо пойдешь-а вообще,чего ты Таня так долго плутаешь,все-равно к адвокатам все пути ведут!!!Даже забавно, их послали снег с нашего дома счищать,один на крыше,а второй внизу курит,курит,курит...минут так,полчаса.Причем снег кидали прям на подьездную часть дома,на жилую..без разметки всякой и предупреждений.Да,молодцы какие,совсем забыла,позитивней надо быть.,так что меняем мои прилагательные-хорошие,добросовестные,отзывчивые,работящие...просто умнички..на сооветственную лексику.
Хотела сегодня выбраться в детскую больницу и договориться об акции,которую Дональд предложил,но из-за этих умничек,которых ждала до после обеда,никуда не попала.
Но по-настоящему хорошее все-таки есть,вчера была у наших аэродизайнеров,сказали шариков сделают,причем бесплатно,даже спросили,сколько нужно.Я уже в шоке,думала не согласятся,дальше иду со своей дочей в магазин игрушек,думаю-меня ж никто не укусит,если я спошу-нет так нет,спросила-они сказали деткам игрушек выделят,только заранее возраст сообщить,вот так я решила разнообразить нашу акцию.Еще хочу на оптовки сходить,там тоже люди нормальные,может сладости какие выделят,вот так сообща у меня уже получается кое-что собрать для того,чтоб 1 июня было действительно детским и счастливым!!!Ну вот,вроде чуть влилась опять в позитивную струю жизни,удачи в уборке,мои красавицы!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

> совдэповские двойные рамы


справилась с помощью мужа ))) остались такие в одной комнате , ни как не поменять. погода солнечная ,но ветер холодный у нас. продолжаем чиститься )))) всем здоровья и сил завершить начатое ))))

----------


## ЖасМи

[QUOTE=tatiana-osinka]Жасмин,
А чихаем от зимней пыли?
Не, Татьян, с окна слезла. Рамы мыла... 
Для тех. кто присел перекурить, как я...  ПОСМЕЁМСЯ?

  

Что-то на меня труд как-то не так действует... :biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

> [	
> 
> Что-то на меня труд как-то не так действует... :biggrin:


а еще говорят труд облагораживает человека:biggrin:

----------


## KainskCherry

Еще как облагораживает!А еще мы люди отслеживаем эволюцию,часто через то,что готовим,вот я только что расправилась с двумя судаками,аж руки устали,приходите на рыбку с подливчиком,после уборочки!!!

----------


## ovesil

девочки, привет всем!Я тоже побежала убираться,  а ещё в чистый четверг надо посчитать в доме все деньги до заката, даже те что в копилках (вытряхивающихся :Aga: )

----------


## optimistka17

> ещё в чистый четверг надо посчитать в доме все деньги до заката, даже те что в копилках (вытряхивающихся)
> __________________


Ух ты, это мне нравится... :Ok:

----------


## bulya

:062: 


> а ещё в чистый четверг надо посчитать в доме все деньги до заката, даже те что в копилках (вытряхивающихся


Девочки, а заначка мужа считается?

*Добавлено через 1 час 0 минут*
Что случилось с временами года? Мы друг другу говорим теперь. "У природы нет плохой погоды". Только где же ласковый апрель? Лишь вчера кругом темнели своды. Бушевала белая метель. Не у моря ждали мы погоды, а на суше: где же ты, наш апрель? А сегодня утром непогоды нет как нет, и птичья льётся трель. Пошутила, знать, вчера природа. На свою стезю вступил апрель. Нам апрели прибавляют годы. Но в апреле звонче всех капель. И минуют всех пускай невзгоды. Здравствуй, месяц, здравствуй, наш апрель

----------


## ovesil

> Девочки, а заначка мужа считается?


 а как же?! В первую очередь!!! :040:

----------


## Медведик

> а ещё в чистый четверг надо посчитать в доме все деньги до заката, даже те что в копилках


Оль спасибо за информацию...уже можно начинать???

----------


## ovesil

ой поблагодарите меня кто-нибудь, пожалста, просто так :Oj:  а то цифра 666 меня в дрожь приводит, тем более перед Пасхой

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Медведик, спасибо!!!:smile:
ХВАТИТ! МНЕ БОЛЬШЕ НЕ НАДО! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 часа 12 минут*
Я уже убралась!!! УРА!!!  :063: :Пойду чебуреки жарить, идёмте в гости041:

----------


## Курица

> а ещё в чистый четверг надо посчитать в доме все деньги до заката, даже те что в копилках (вытряхивающихся)





> Девочки, а заначка мужа считается?


*Анекдот бородатый в тему:*
-Дорогая, ты почистила мои брюки?
-Конечно, милый!
-А пиджак?
-Почистила, родной!
-А ботинки?
-А что, дорогой, у тебя и там есть...карманы????? :Vah:

----------


## Анжелла

А я сегодня проехалась по магазинам и денег в карманах больше нет. Но я могу проверить счет в банке. :Ok:  Девочки! Кому-нибудь надо рецепт вкусного кулича? Мне писать или нет?:wink:

----------


## Колесо

Девочки,хорошие мои,всем привет!Я уже убралась,перемыла все окна,повесила шторки,даже на крыльце постелила коврик(это летний наряд крылечка!),сходила в баню,только что явилась и скорее к вам.Последние дни какие-то сумасшедшие,времени катастрофически не хватает,забегу,прочитаю и убегаю...
Да,еще,перемыла всю посуду не как обычно а в спец.растворе,блестииииит!!!


> Девочки! Кому-нибудь надо рецепт вкусного кулича? Мне писать или нет?


* Анжелла*,конечно,напиши,а то я пеку всегда только медовик,а кулич не умею...Может твой получится?

----------


## Гвиола

> сходила в баню,только что явилась


С легким паром!
Я тоже из бани,сразу сюда!
*Анжелла*,зачем спрашиваешь,пиши конешна!ЖДУ!

----------


## Колесо

> С легким паром!
> Я тоже из бани,сразу сюда!


Тебя тоже с легким паром!!! :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Я тоже из бани,сразу сюда!


...а я из ванны...и уже сплююююююююююююююююююююю1До утра, Форумчане!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

> а ещё в чистый четверг надо посчитать в доме все деньги до заката,


А я не посчиталааааааа...  :Mebiro 01:  И что теперь??? :frown:

----------


## Колесо

Анжелла,я не понял,где рецепт?Мы уже тут все жданки съели!:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

Ставим опару...1.5 стакана молока, 1 чайная ложка сахара, 50 грамм свежих дрожжей( это с которых раньше бражку ставили:biggrin:) и 1 стакан муки. 
В это время пока опара поднимается, мы взбиваем 6 белков яичных в пену, а в другой посуде- 6 желтков, 1.5 стакана сахара, 300 грамм сливочного масла( растопить), соль на кончике ножа, ванилин. 
Когда опара поднимится в два раза, в нее добавить то что с желтками и хорошо перемешать. После этого, добавить пену из белков и хорошо вбить ее в тесто. Девочки, строго послушайтесь меня...белок идет как разрыхлитель теста.
Затем добавить муки до состояния, что тесто не пристает к рукам, но чтоб оно было не очень густое. 
После того, как тесто поднимется 2 раза, мы добавляем изюм и выкладываем в формочки на 1/3 от нее. И главное...дайте тесту подняться в формочках. И выпекайте. Всем приятного аппетита. :flower:  Если что непонятно,или у вас не получится, то вы знаете как меня найти и дать мне в лоб!kuku

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А я не посчиталааааааа...  И что теперь???


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Сопливых вовремя целуют...:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Анжелла,я не понял,где рецепт?Мы уже тут все жданки съели!


:tongue:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> ...а я из ванны...и уже сплююююююююююююююююююююю1До утра, Форумчане!!!


Соня-засоня! :Ha:

----------


## Мэри Эл

Девочки! а я делаю вкусную нежную пасху , творог тоже сама в рецете входит, если есть желающие тоже напишу,но она дороговато выходит, для своих делаю двойную порцию,потому как любят))) если будут желающие - утром выложу))) как говорила моя свекровь : без дела не сидела и дела - не видать)))

пошла спать)))

----------


## Анатольевна

> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Сопливых вовремя целуют...:biggrin:


Злая ты... :frown: А у меня, может быть, стресс... :Tu: 
У тебя вон хоть банковский счёт есть...:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Злая ты...  А у меня, может быть, стресс...


Анатольевна, не злая,а пьяненькая и счастливая... НУ не обижайся... :Oj:  Ты же знаешь я тебя люблю. :flower:  Я не со зла :Aga: ...

----------


## optimistka17

> А я не посчиталааааааа...  И что теперь???


 Не ты одна такая.. И я только сейчас опомнилась, когда солнце давно село...

----------


## Колесо

> Не ты одна такая.. И я только сейчас опомнилась, когда солнце давно село...


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
Но сильно не горюю,потому как считать особенно и нечего...А в голове песня Трофима "Эх,дал бы кто в займы,до будущей весны и позабыл об этом!":biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Но сильно не горюю,потому как считать особенно и нечего...А в голове песня Трофима "Эх,дал бы кто в займы,до будущей весны и позабыл об этом!"
> _____________


НУ, Татьяна! Напугала всех! Кто ж тебе денег даст и забудет? Все разбежались...

----------


## Анатольевна

> Анатольевна, не злая,а пьяненькая и счастливая... НУ не обижайся...


Так - тааак... Я не обижаюсь, я вот теперь сильно интересуюсь: в честь чего пьяненькая, и, соответственно, от чего счастливая?

----------


## Анжелла

> Так - тааак... Я не обижаюсь, я вот теперь сильно интересуюсь: в честь чего пьяненькая, и, соответственно, от чего счастливая?
> __________________


Я же писала. Муж приехал и я его все дни тут кормила и улыбалась. Сводила по магазинам, выехали на дачу на шашлык, в Макдональдс, ну и везде. А сегодня я сделалась котиком из Шрека и сказала: " Милый, я еще гарем не сшила, а мне кнопки так нужны, как у Бучи... А я не могу...АААААААА" Короче применила все свои запрещенные приемы. Склеила и постригла поралон и он достал машинку и понес ее на место шитья. А я сказала, что у нас есть Япона -мать и на ней шить удобней. Но ведь днем я проехалась по магазинам и купила Балтику-3 и чтоб ему не скучно было, налила пивка, а сама нанюхалась... А счасливая, потому что у меня кнопочки уже скоро готовые будут, а кувалды я купила сегодня, а то сколько у меня народ за одной бегать будет и по пустой голове трескать...
Вот и думаю...а может у меня за это время еще и гарем дошьется... :Oj:

----------


## shoymama

А я с этими кнопочками так и торможу, вот хоть убейте! И читала про них, и рассказывали, а пока не увижу сама - не врубаюсь, в каком месте смеяться. Может, маразм за мной пришел?[img]http://s15.******info/4368e30a42ae9b336bcf696ee4e8db13.gif[/img]

----------


## Анжелла

> А я с этими кнопочками так и торможу, вот хоть убейте! И читала про них, и рассказывали, а пока не увижу сама - не врубаюсь, в каком месте смеяться. Может, маразм за мной пришел?


Оля, это очень интересная игра. Надо просто провести один раз.  :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

Всем доброго утра! До пасхи осталось два дня!Как я люблю этот праздник,обожаю! постилась все 7 недель,а на последнюю даже уговорила всю семью,теперь и для них этот день будет долгожданным,радостным,светлым!В доме чистота,осталось перегладить перестиранное и начинать готовить:печь,жарить,салатики крошить.КРАСОТА! Все,убегаю на работу,до вечера!

----------


## Apch-hi

*Колесо*,
 Умница!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Сильва

Привет! А мне муж подарил хлебопечку  и я в ней пасочки пеку... :Ok:  Только не круглые получаются, а немножко квадратненькие...:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

Всем, доброе утро! :flower:  Я хочу сказать, кто постится, те для меня просто ГЕРОИ!Я не знаю, как можно выдержать столько дней без мяса, молока и сыра! Всем Респект и уважуха. Я действительно представляю, что для вас это будет праздник, не в плане обожраться, а ведь это такого рода испытание. И надо такую силу воли иметь... Короче ПОстящимся-МОЛОДЦЫ! :Oj: 



> Привет! А мне муж подарил хлебопечку


Везет тебе..., а у меня муж тоже такую хочет на работу купить. У них там хлеб невкусный, а после нашего местного, человек невольно понимает вкус хлеба. :Aga: 
У нас сегодня снег выпал... как вот так вот? Мы розы свои уже открыли, их конечно не подморозит, но все же. КАк такие перепады можно вынести?

----------


## bulya

> спец.растворе,блестииииит!!!


А ну-ка выкладывай?!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> без дела не сидела и дела - не видать)))


 :Vah: kukuМоя тоже так говворит! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> а мне кнопки так нужны, как у Бучи..


Анжелла, вот и я загорелась "живыми кнопками" молоточки купила, а как кнопки сделать не соображу!:eek:Вы шаблон делали или как?

----------


## Katjatja

> Не ты одна такая.. И я только сейчас опомнилась, когда солнце давно село...


 и тут появляюсь я на бронепоезде:smile: вот что значит не зайти в позитив. и все уехал четверг до будущего года.

сегодня буду печь пасху.  решила сделать ее кексовой. правда основа для теста покупная. очень уж вкусная у той фирмы. формочки нет.так что придется стать Кулибиным и запекать в банке от консервированных персиков. может испорчу. ну а куда девать ручки очумелые:smile:
ой. всем трям!

----------


## Сильва

*bulya*,
 Ты скайп включи, меня найди, я тебе расскажу как кнопки сделать легко и просто... :biggrin:

----------


## zizi

Девчонки, вот вам позитивная песенка про тамаду.:biggrin:

http://narod.ru/disk/7785156000/%D0%...D0%B0.mp3.html

----------


## julia2222

> Девочки! а я делаю вкусную нежную пасху, если есть желающие тоже напишу


Элечка! :flower:  Очень жду твой рецепт. :Aga:

----------


## Volodя

> У нас сегодня снег выпал...


:eek: у нас если выпадет снег, то это будет действительно, на голову! У нас уже все аллеи в одуванчиках, почти всё в листьях, всё цветёт и пахнет.... А у меня депрессия... Со всех сторон проблемы... Не буду о плохом...

----------


## optimistka17

> bulya,
> Ты скайп включи, меня найди, я тебе расскажу как кнопки сделать легко и просто... 
> __________________


* Дубль два* в виде рассказа и для меня , пожалуйста.... :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

совершенно позитивное событие купила новое платье на мероприятия. а что же надо женщине для полного счастья к платью? сумочка , туфли аксесуары  и мероприятие:smile:

----------


## Apch-hi

*Katjatja*,

Завидую!!! :Ok: :biggrin: Молодец!!!

----------


## Колесо

> А ну-ка выкладывай?!


Давно использую,вся посуда блестит как новенькая,делаю эту процедуру перед пасхой.Итак,на 10 литров воды 1 брикет хозяйственного мыла, с тюбик клея конторского,все кипит,а вы туда запускаете кастрюльки,стаканы,любую посуду,потом вынимаете и легким движением руки...оп...и чисто!!!


> Элечка! Очень жду твой рецепт.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 


> туфли аксесуары и мероприятие


 :Ok:

----------


## Apch-hi

Ой, а мне так хорошо....! Начали появляться заказы! Благодаря им - *выхожу из комы*. Потихоньку стала интересоваться профессиональной информацией, чего давненько не было ввиду отсутствия стимула. А там, глядишь, дело и до отчетов дойдет!!! Вообщем жизнь налаживается! Чего и всем желаю!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

Девочки! мой рецепт обещанный!!!!

я уже лет 10 делаю для своих пасху по такому рецепту:

*2 литра молока* ставить на не очень сильный огонь и добавляешь,когда оно чуть согреется, взбитую массу из *400 грамм сметаны* и *4 яиц,* пока ты помешивая с переодичностью, чтобы не подгорало.
отдельно взбюить *1 стакан сахара ( если любишь сладкую можешь 1,5 стакана*) и *400 грамм ( тоже можно чуть меньше) масла* , хорошо взбить,чтобы не чувствовался песок.

Когда молоко почти закипит начнет всплывать творог ( в этом и прелесть рецепта ,что творог сам делаешь), постепенно практически вся масса будет на верху и останется отдеольно вода, затем через марлю сливаешь получившуюся массу и даешь ей как следует стечь ( лучше даже под гнет положить, чтобы воды побольше ушло, заодно и остыть должна)

Когда творог остынет почти (у меня не хватает терпенья ждать до полного остывания) добавляешь туда масло взбитое с сахаром и все другие ингридиенты которые любите: *орехи, цедру, фрукты, изюм*. Все это смешиваешь до однородной массы и выкладываешь в формочки на марлю, чтобы потом хорошо вынимать.
Когда все застынет - выложишь на тарелочку посыпешь украшением и будет за уши не оторвать!!! Пасха получается очень сытная и вкусная)))) 

если что ищите меня в скайпе

----------


## ElenaS

Всех поздравляю с наступающей Пасхой!

В этом году из-за беременности поститься не получилось, но в следующем, - обязательно. Очень люблю Великий пост, когда можно по-новому взглянуть на привычные вещи, события; когда обычное яичко воспринимается как чудо!

Вчера мыли дом, окна и себя. Домылись до птичек перед глазами ) Под конец так устала, что могла только ползать. Заодно оттерла плинтуса )))))

Два дня назад снова упала. Шла из магазинов, как мусульманская женщина: из-за обилия пакетов только глаза торчали на виду у общественности. Иду, а тут, впереди зеленый сигнал светофора. Сильно впереди, если честно. Почти недостижимо, как светлое коммунистическое будущее. Побежала, в ногах запуталась, живот якорем утащил на асфальтированное дно. Прям животом как балбесина стукнулась. Думала, что все отвалится. Ноги в синяках, джинсы в рокерских дырках. Не очень, конечно, к теме позитива относится. Хотя, хорошо, что все хорошо закончилось. )) Вот, это уже ближе к позитиву.

А теперь, ближе к Пасхе. Я видела тут просьбу выложить рецепт приготовления Пасхи. 

Допускаю, что сколько хозяек, - столько и рецептов, выклыдываю один из.
*
Рецепт приготовления "Пасхи"*

Вам понадобятся:

1 кг творога (9-20%)
200 г слив. масла
5 яиц
200 г сахара
1 ч л  ванильного сахара
400 мг сливок (10-20%)
100 г орехов
100 г. изюма
100 г цукатов

Способ приготовления:

1. творог протереть через сито, добавить размягченное масло, перемешать

2. яйца + сах + ванильн. сахао = перемешать + сливки = перемешать

3. поставить то, что получилось в пункте 2 на слабый огонь, дать закипеть и начать густеть.
остудить

4. покрошить орехи, порезать цукаты
добавить в то, что получилось в пункт 1 ( творог) + изюм = перемешать

5. добавить к пункту 4 яичную массу

6. в дуршлаг (если нет пачечницы) - марлю, края марли свисают
такую конструкцию в миску ( в нее будет стекать сыворотка)

7. выкладываем в дуршлаг творожную массу, накрываем краями марли, ставим груз (банку с водой) и в холодильник на 12 часов

8. достаем, переворачиваем, убираем марлю, украшаем цукатами

Приятного аппетита!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Если что непонятно,или у вас не получится, то вы знаете как меня найти и дать мне в лоб!


Анжелла если завтра у меня не получится, то... береги лоб, за истраченые дрожжи без бражки и яйца абыдна будет! Автоматическая хлебопекарня хорошо, но мы ей пользуемся 1-2 раза в год, первое время часто пекли, потом приелся свой хлеб, покупной вкуснее и дешевле. Кулич в хлебопекарне хоть квадратный но вкусный получается!!!Вот для этой цели её раз в год и включаешь!



> Вам понадобятся:
> 
> 1 кг творога (9-20%)
> 200 г слив. масла
> 5 яиц
> 200 г сахара
> 1 ч л ванильного сахара
> 400 мг сливок (10-20%)
> 100 г орехов
> ...


Уже хочу!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Спасибо всем за рецепты! 
А это птички. Фотографировал Михаил, знакомый фотограф.

[IMG]http://*********ru/537558.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Саня Кэп

А это мы сегодня в весеннем парке гуляли)))Весенний дедушка [IMG]http://*********ru/572393m.jpg[/IMG]и весенняя девочка(моя младшая-Ульяна)[IMG]http://*********ru/571369m.jpg[/IMG]http://*********ru/571369.htm][IMG]

----------


## ElenaS

На прошлой неделе мы ездили в Уэльс

Прогулка была более, чем позитивна. Там такая нереальная, сказочная красота, что ни словами, ни фотографиями ее не передать
Вот, некоторые фотографии

Это долина озер




Один из немногих замков в Уэльсе, от которого осталось нечто большее, чем четыре-пять кирпичей. Очень понравился город-городок. При въезде приветствует табличка Хэй он Вай (название города) - город книг. И действительно, такого количества книжных нет даже в Оксфорде! На каждой улице не 3-4 паба,  а 3-4 книжных. Да еще и на улице шкафы с книгами. И табличка: книга - 30 пи. Возьмите книгу и положите, пожалуйста, в коробку деньги. Коробка, и никого. Вот такой вот честный магазин. А еще, на улице сидела девушка и пела под гитару. Как Аланис Моррисет. Потрясающий голос и солнце в ее волосах.

----------


## Katjatja

> Ой, а мне так хорошо....! Начали появляться заказы! Благодаря им - *выхожу из комы*. Потихоньку стала интересоваться профессиональной информацией, чего давненько не было ввиду отсутствия стимула. А там, глядишь, дело и до отчетов дойдет!!! Вообщем жизнь налаживается! Чего и всем желаю!!!


супер поздравляю. и ник у тебя классный давай чихай на нас тоже быстренько.:smile: чтоб заразились

----------


## ElenaS

А это - фотографии из города с невыговариваемым названием Aberyswyth )) На берегу Сев. моря. Очень похоже на нашу Ялту



Зеленый дом, - зеленое авто. Синий дом, - синее
Место действия - все тот же город с невыговариваемым названием



почта

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Саня Кэп*,
 Спасибо! Отличные фотографии!!!:smile:

----------


## ElenaS

На обратном пути заехали в Стратфорд на Авоне (место, где родился и умер Шекспир. Если кто верит в Шекспира, конечно ))

Большинство домиков выглядит примерно так. 

могила Шекспира, которую трогать нельзя (скорее всего дабы сохранить легенду)




центральная площадь 

памятник главному виновнику всего происходящего ) 

Дом, в котором родился  

и просто Я )

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*ElenaS*,
 :Vah: Как здОрово!!!

----------


## Volodя

*ElenaS*,
 Красотища.... просто wow!!! Я тож туда хочу... Это в англии или америке?

----------


## ElenaS

> *ElenaS*,
>  Красотища.... просто wow!!! Я тож туда хочу... Это в англии или америке?


Если делать визу в Британию, то не стоит ехать во всякие Лондоны, имхо
Нужно ехать в Уэльс. Потрясающий простор, горы, поля, овечки тысячами по полям, горы, холмы, аккуратно расчерченные на участки поделенной земли. Ручейки, стекающие с гор, ветряные мельницы! Постоянно хотелось взять краски, мольберт и начать зарисовывать, чтобы в памяти пальцами запечатлеть хоть кусочек красоты.

Уэльс (Wales) - это одно из государств, составляющих Соединенное Королевство Великобритании и Сев. Ирландии. Всего составляющих - 4 (Англия, Шотландия, Уэльс и Сев. Ирландия)

----------


## Курица

> На обратном пути заехали в Стратфорд на Авоне (место, где родился и умер Шекспир. Если кто верит в Шекспира, конечно ))





> Красотища.... просто wow!!! Я тож туда хочу... Это в англии или америке?


Вофф, а какая оценка у ТиБэ по географИИ???:redface:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Уэльс (Wales) - это одно из государств, составляющих Соединенное Королевство Великобритании и Сев. Ирландии. Всего составляющих - 4 (Англия, Шотландия, Уэльс и Сев. Ирландия)


*ElenaS*,
 За кого же ты нас принимаешь???:biggrin:

----------


## ElenaS

> Вофф, а какая оценка у ТиБэ по географИИ???:redface:


Не кричите на ребенка  ))))))))))))


У меня по географии тоже всегда были длинные ноги и короткие юбки. А за это в нашей школе ставили "5". Спросите меня про что-нибудь географическое, я ничего не знаю. Знаю хорошо только про Великобританию и Америку (все штаты даже наизусть). И то, только потому, что преподавала язык.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> *ElenaS*,
>  За кого же ты нас принимаешь???


)) Я Володе объясняю, он спросил ))
И вообще, как говорится, Повторенье - мать кого? Учения ))

----------


## Курица

> Не кричите на ребенка  ))))))))))))


слушаю и повинуюсь!!! :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*ElenaS*,
 Ну вот. Взяла перед сном все мои мечты о путешествии всколыхнула. Теперь разве усну? Буду на карту жалостливо смотреть. Авось тоже попаду когда -нибудь в такие красивучие места.
Привет, всем. У меня хорошаЯ новость. Во вторник приезжает мой сынуля. По телефону разговариваем каждый день. Вроде всё у него там хорошо.

----------


## Курица

> Не кричите на ребенка  ))))))))))))
> 
> 
> слушаю и повинуюсь!!!


Девушка, слушайте старших товарищей.
Я, как коллега, даю Вам совет – 
_Злиться не нужно на неуспевающих, 
В этом вины их, мне кажется, нет. 
_
_Разве запомнятся мысли учёные, 
Разве усвоить им Си и Паскаль, 
Глядя на Вашу фигурку точёную, 
Пышных волос белоснежную шаль?_ 
_
Эти студенты лишь с виду внимательны
И за уроком прилежно следят, 
Ну а на деле у преподавателя
Стройные ножки глазами едят._ 

Смотрят в глаза Ваши серые, строгие…
Им в этот миг глубоко наплевать
На JavaScript и на WEB-технологии. 
И я, признаться, могу их понять. 

Это жестоко: учитель – красавица! 
Мысли у всех – как понравиться Вам? 
И на экранах порой появляются
Строки любви вместо скучных программ. 

Годы куда-то летят по инерции. 
Гляну на Вас – и обидно вдвойне. 
Ах, где то время, когда после лекции
Письма студентки дарили и мне? 

(автор -Евгений Меркулов)

----------


## ElenaS

> *ElenaS*,
>  Ну вот. Взяла перед сном все мои мечты о путешествии всколыхнула. Теперь разве усну? Буду на карту жалостливо смотреть. Авось тоже попаду когда -нибудь в такие красивучие места.


Больше позитива! Обязательно попадешь! Все будет хорошо! Обязательно :wink: :Ok: 




> Привет, всем. У меня хорошаЯ новость. Во вторник приезжает мой сынуля. По телефону разговариваем каждый день. Вроде всё у него там хорошо.



Слава Богу! Когда дети здоровы, когда с ними все хорошо, и родителям спокойно и дышится легче.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Девочки! Вот ссылочка, это кусочек видео со встречи в Москве. Работу делал Игорь-Оверлод. Я там есть почти в самом начале, и немножко даже есть как я играю на кларнете "Ва-банк"...:smile:
Полная версия тоже есть, но долго скачивать...


http://rutube.ru/tracks/1701844.html...28c8a92e19f6cb

----------


## ElenaS

> _Разве запомнятся мысли учёные, 
> Разве усвоить им Си и Паскаль, 
> Глядя на Вашу фигурку точёную, 
> Пышных волос белоснежную шаль?_ 
> _
> Эти студенты лишь с виду внимательны
> И за уроком прилежно следят, 
> Ну а на деле у преподавателя
> Стройные ножки глазами едят._


Столько всего сразу вспомнилось из школьно-преподавательской жизни. Работа учителем - замечательная, живая, динамичная. Два минуса - зп и женский коллектив )

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Вот Каховская ГЭС, на Днепре.






эти замочки вешают молодожены, а ключики выбрасывают в Днепр.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
а вот такие курганы стоят на  обочине дороги в Николаев.

----------


## Анатольевна

Не знаю, насколько позитивная у меня новость, но просьба к позитивным девушкам есть...
19 апреля еду в Омск на выставку кошек, выставляю кота своего, с аватарки.
Девчёнки, всё равно ж в воскресенье на форум заходить будете, гляньте на моего кота позитивным глазом и пожелайте удачи, пожалуйста!  :flower: 
Не буду говорить, что для кота (ему, скорей всего, по барабану), ну а вообще выставка очень важна. Если повезёт, он закроет нужные титулы и станет кандидатом в Абсолютные чемпионы породы.

ОСОБАЯ ПРОСЬБА К ЛЕНЕ МЕДВЕДИК: Лен, помаши, как надо, над фотографией ручками - у тебя хорошо получается!!!  :Aga:  :smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> Девчёнки, всё равно ж в воскресенье на форум заходить будете, гляньте на моего кота позитивным глазом и пожелайте удачи, пожалуйста!


Мы глянем! :Aga: 




> ОСОБАЯ ПРОСЬБА К ЛЕНЕ МЕДВЕДИК: Лен, помаши, как надо, над фотографией ручками - у тебя хорошо получается!!!


Ну и что о встрече нам не рассказали? 
Лена, махни надо мной тоже пожалуйста... :Tu:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Ну и что о встрече нам не рассказали?


Анжел, это ещё с Новосибирской встречи - нас Ленуська там позитивом заряжала: делала пассы руками и давала всем нюхать волшебную траву...:biggrin: Это подтверждено в фото и видеоотчётах. :Aga:

----------


## Apch-hi

*Анжелла*, Ты классс!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжел, это ещё с Новосибирской встречи - нас Ленуська там позитивом заряжала: делала пассы руками и давала всем нюхать волшебную траву... Это подтверждено в фото и видеоотчётах.


Эх! Она бы еще заказами на свадьбу заряжала...
Вот все девчонки удивлялись, что у меня нет заказа на свадьбу на 25 апреля, я тоже уже подрастраиваться стала... и вот долгожданный звонок и я беру заказ, НО ЮБИЛЕЙ. Ну не люблю я юбилеи, а постоянно их заказывают. Всегда притчу про крест вспоминаю... :Tu: Может правда есть в юбилеях свой кайф и Бог дает мне понять суть.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> делала пассы руками и давала всем нюхать волшебную траву...


Ой, не сразу дошло..., а что за травка то? Может мы тоже нюхнем и пусть нам все кто хочет махают, где хотят и куда хотят...:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Анжелла, Ты классс!!!!


Света! Я просто догадывалась, что нам о встречах не все рассказывают, но реально только сейчас поняла, что на деле так оно и есть. 
Мы вот тоже скроем, что у нас произойдет...:eek:

----------


## KainskCherry

Анатольевна,не вводи ,дорогая ,людей в смущение! :Aga: Травку мы там нюхали...я лично травку не нюхала точно,только грейпфруктовое аромамасло из той штуки,которая на шее у нее висит.Хорошая штука,на фотках наших Дональд нюхает крупным планом.Не знаю,как насчет радости,но когда спать легли и это чтука у меня под носом оказалась,я поймала такую волну балдежа,а потом увидела брата Дональда на шифонере...и эта зараза волной пошла.
А может они траву потом нюхали?Мы же раньше всех уехали,а они к Мишутки в гости поехали....:rolleyes:Нет,не может такого быть...Ленуська у нас вполне может быть консультантом по фэншую,легко!!
Анатольевна,за выставку не переживай,руками помашем,минералкой побрызгаем,в общем соблюдем все ритуальные действа,удачи с кысиком!!!

----------


## Медведик

> Лен, помаши, как надо, над фотографией ручками


:biggrin: Хорошо Инесса))) Для тебя - хоть звезду с неба....лишь бы ты улыбалась! :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 45 секунд*



> махни надо мной тоже пожалуйста


ужоооооо сделала...чувствуешь????

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Ленуська у нас вполне может быть консультантом по фэншую,легко!!


спаасибо за доверие)
я тут собираюсь на двухдневные курсы к маститому профи по массажу лица аромомаслами. Бог даст - клиенток наработаю...буду заряжать позитивом и красотой  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
http://www.bloks.lv/sen/smile/

доброе утро всееем!

----------


## KainskCherry

Давай,тренируйся,потом я приеду,помнешь...можно и не только лицо,а еще чего-нибудь,плечи например :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

> Мы глянем!
> 
> 
> Ну и что о встрече нам не рассказали? 
> Лена, махни надо мной тоже пожалуйста...


Жители планеты позитив, доброе предпраздничное утро!:smile:

Ксюша я так рада за вас с Сережей, передавай от нас всех ему огромный привет и скажи что мы обязательно бум его ждать в июле в Крыму.

темы то какие хорошие пошли, кстати про чихание проверим, 21 день на инкубационный период.

Леночка чего тебе махать над каждой аватаркой в отдельности. махай прямо  над названием темы.

И  еще. очень хочу поделиться вот этим видео. многие его наверняка видели, иии.. уверена посмотрят с удовольствием еще разок


Полная версия 12 мин
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...54720507321463

сокращенная
 4 мин +..
http://soloweb.ru/vera/

----------


## sokolixa

Добрый день!
У нас он действительно добрый - сегодня на колокольне нашего храма установили колокола!
Представляете?!!! 
Старый храм разрушили в 50-е годы. На его месте стали строить спортзал, который в ходе строительства "перепрофилировали" в Дом культуры... Вот так-то вот...
Уже лет 20 точно всё никак не могут построить новый - несколько раз в разных местах освящали и закладывали камни на строительство, собирали с людей деньги, незнамо куда ушедшие...
Теперь вроде построили... Обещали вначале на Рождество, потом - на Пасху открыть, но пока - увы... Службы начали проводить, но - в подвале храма :Vah: .
Но, зато мы теперь с колоколами! Сегодня шла на работу, от самого дома слышала звон (после установки в колокола звонили все желающие) - не поверите, - на глаза слёзы навернулись! Вроде особой набожностью не отличаюсь, а тут... Удивилась сама себе. И звон-то неумелый, а как приятно!  И хоть сегодня пасмурно, холодно (не люблю такую погоду), как-то радостно стало! Действительно, - благодать разливается!
Вот и думаю - это что-то такое исконное проснулось, корневое, глубинное. Зов предков, наверное, услышала :smile:...
Каким-то покоем, умиротворением повеяло... Лепота-а-а-а-а-а!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=47565

Откопала где-то на форуме. Прикольно!:biggrin:

----------


## jpligunova

Здравствуйте,жители планеты Позитив! Извините,что давно не была-совсем некогда.Шью костюмы-если получится ,потом выложу.Завтра точно некогда будет,поэтому ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС заранее со СВЕТЛЫМ ХРИСТОВЫМ ВОСКРЕСЕНЬЕМ![IMG]http://*********ru/531429m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/532453m.jpg[/IMG]Желаю вам всяческого обновления в жизни,чистоты помыслов и поступков,здоровья вам и вашим близким.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Спешите делать добрые дела.

Спешите делать добрые дела
Которые всегда идут не в счет
Спешите делать добрые дела,
Когда к вам благодарность не придет.

Спешите делать добрые дела
Которые рассудку вопреки.
Спешите делать добрые дела
Что у истоков человек пошлет,
То и получит в устье у реки.

Спешите делать добрые дела,
Не денег не сулящие не благ.
Спешите делать добрые дела,
Забыв на веки принцип "так-на-так"

Спешите делать добрые дела,
Но не копите в памяти обид
Хоть тот кому вы сделали добро
Вам этого по жизни не простит.

Спешите делать добрые дела,
Чтоб за свое добро любить других.
Спешите делать добрые дела,
Во имя утвержденья вас самих.

Спешите делать добрые дела
Получится -считайте повезло!
Спешите делать добрые дела,
чтоб не хватило времени на зло! 

В свое время эта песня прошагала мимо меня...


Вам подарок  к празднику.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Учусь загружать музыку...Вот очень красивая!:smile:
http://files.mail.ru/CFBT2N

----------


## Медведик

Всем добрый вечер)))

Пришла с мероприятия, красим с сынишкой яйца..

С наступающим Вас праздником!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет, мои славные, милые, добрые друзья. Наконец то началась жизнь кипучая в нашей темке. Аж сердечко радуется. Как готовитесь к ПАСХЕ? 

Мы с доченькой тоже красим яички. Хотим пригласить всех вас в гости.


*ВСЕМ МИРА, ДОБРА, ЛЮБВИ вашему сердечку и вашим семьям.* 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Учусь загружать музыку...Вот очень красивая


Ксюша, спасибо. Мне понравилась.
Девочки, а нашу Сильвочку никто не видел?

----------


## Анжелла

> Пришла с мероприятия, красим с сынишкой яйца..


ПРивет! А я покрасила яйца! Сейчас выложила в формочки тесто для кулича. И минутка отдыха, пока поднимается оно.
Вот зашла, чтоб поздравить вас всех с наступлением ПАсхи! :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Ксюха, привет! А что ты куличи сама такие красивые напекла? Или это картинка инета!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Девочки, а нашу Сильвочку никто не видел?


Я не видела! НО слышала.  У нее запарка. :Vah:

----------


## Сильва

Всем привет! Я живая (но уставшая). Тоже - в домашних делах-заботах, масса встреч по предстоящим мероприятиям (это хорошо). Но вас всех помню и люблю! С предстоящим праздником!

----------


## ovesil

А я нашла пасхальное яичко для Медведика
http://www.wallpaper.f-1.ru/ollenkka...age/pasxa6.gif

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/528383m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Всем привет! Вот и я пришла! Устала! Спина болит. Напекла куличей, накрасила яиц, испекла пирожки с картошкой и пермячи с мясом. Все угощайтесь!

----------


## Apch-hi

*Анжелла*,
*Это что всё ты сама сделала????  Я слюнки проглотила!!! Умничка!!!!* :flower: 

Завидую :Aga: ... я так не смогу...:biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Ксюха, привет! А что ты куличи сама такие красивые напекла? Или это картинка инета!


Анжелочка, я против тебя так. Балуюсь.Ты унас мастерица - кулинар. 
Сильвочка, привет родная.
ДЕВОЧКИ, всем, всем счастливой Пасхи!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
А эти позитивные яички для ВАС!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Это что всё ты сама сделала????


НЕт, САша помогал. Формочки смазывал, белки взбивал, пирожки переворачивал, ну короче он у меня умничка. Это мы еще поели...:biggrin: Это то что осталось. :Aga:

----------


## manja

> Всем привет! Вот и я пришла! Устала! Спина болит. Напекла куличей, накрасила яиц, испекла пирожки с картошкой и пермячи с мясом. Все угощайтесь!


Анжелла какая вкуснотищааааааааааааааааааааа
ну ты настоящая рукодельницаааааааааааааааа

----------


## shoymama

*Девочки, мальчики! Всех с праздником! 
 [img]http://s3.******info/d8679edab585b323c82d629cb5aace9c.gif[/img]
Счастья вам!*

----------


## julia2222

*Анжелла*, :flower: 



> ну ты настоящая рукодельницаааааааааааааааа


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga: 
И ХОЗЯЙКА с большой буквы!

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжелла какая вкуснотищааааааааааааааааааааа
> ну ты настоящая рукодельницаааааааааааааааа


Я больше всего на свете люблю ГОТОВИТЬ. Это моя слабость.kuku Лепка пельмений успокаивает нервную мою систему.kuku

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Девочки, мальчики! Всех с праздником!


Оля! Красотища какая! :flower:

----------


## ovesil

Здравствуйте, мои хорошие ЧЕЛОВЕЧКИ!

У нас уже 2 часа ночи

С праздником! Христос Воскресе!

Скатерть белая, свеча,
Аромат от кулича,
Льется в рюмочки кагор.
Пить не много — уговор.
Разноцветие яиц
И улыбки светлых лиц.
С праздником!
Христос Воскрес!
Доброты, любви, чудес!

----------


## Dium

Скоро скажем всем жителям ПЛАНЕТЫ!!!!!

*Анжелла*, ты супер- мега -Хозяйка!!!! вот бы к тебе на манты телепартироваться :smile: а сегодня ночью на пирожки :biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

Христос Воскресе!

----------


## Буча

Девочки и мальчики, с праздником всех!!!!!
ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС!!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Христос Воскрес!
Воистину Воскрес!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Не знаю, насколько позитивная у меня новость, но просьба к позитивным девушкам есть...
> 19 апреля еду в Омск на выставку кошек, выставляю кота своего, с аватарки.
> Девчёнки, всё равно ж в воскресенье на форум заходить будете, гляньте на моего кота позитивным глазом и пожелайте удачи, пожалуйста! 
> Не буду говорить, что для кота (ему, скорей всего, по барабану), ну а вообще выставка очень важна. Если повезёт, он закроет нужные титулы и станет кандидатом в Абсолютные чемпионы породы.
> !  :smile:


ой, я тоже кошатница, желаю твоему коту больших наград. сколько ему годков?
а вот наша любимица ссемьи..добрейшее создание..хоть и сиамка.






*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Учусь загружать музыку...Вот очень красивая!:smile:
> http://files.mail.ru/CFBT2N


научи  меня, пожалуйста, а то все сына прошу. :flower:

----------


## Озорная

Уже первый час ночи, смотрю по ТВ службу из Казанского собора и говорю всем вам: *"ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕСЕ"!*

И отвечаю всем:
*"ВОИСТИНУ ВОСКРЕСЕ!!!"*


Христос воскрес,
Спастель мой
Воистину воскрес!
Ликуй, душа:
Он пред тобой
Раскрыл врата небес!

И может оживить Вас благодать Господня,
Как землю мерзлую весенний луч небес,
И Вы воскликните: "Во мне самом сегодня
ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС!"

С праздником всех вас, дорогие! Со светлым Христовым Воскресеньем!

----------


## Анжелла

НОвые лица! Наташа, проходи и чувствуй себя как дома. :flower:

----------


## Apch-hi

*Дорогие Форумчане!
Христос Воскресе!!!*_ 
Воистину воскресе!!!_

----------


## Helga597

> Всем привет! Вот и я пришла! Устала! Спина болит. Напекла куличей, накрасила яиц, испекла пирожки с картошкой и пермячи с мясом. Все угощайтесь!


АбАльдеть! Ну ты даешь! Вот это девушка - руками дельница! Бесценная и споет,и спляшет, и слово доброе молвит, а уж вымоет пол да накроет на стол!!!! :Ok:  :flower: 
А я уже который год "одеваю" яйца в красивые рубашки (наклейки) - и быстро, и красиво! Сегодня сходила в храм освятила и яйца, и куличики, и яблоки даже, благостно на душе стало, чего и всем, дорогие, от всей души желаю!!! Пусть в каждом сердце живет ЛЮБОВЬ! В каждом доме - уют и благополучие! Счастья ВСЕМ! Да ХРАНИТ всех ГОСПОДЬ!!!

----------


## Djazi

*ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС!!!
ВОИСТИНУ ВОСКРЕСЕ!*

Дождётся Анжелла, что как все нагрянем к ней дружно на куличи и беляши:wink:.

----------


## Анжелла

> Дождётся Анжелла, что как все нагрянем к ней дружно на куличи и беляши.


Так я же зову! Приезжайте, вас угощу. :Pivo:

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС!
Всех вас  с праздником !Можно и мне к вашему достархану???
 Ой и раздразнила ты меня Анжелка , сейчас слюной захлебнуся...это во втором то часу ночи..а у нас эти пермечи беляшами зовуться..давненько я их не делала...

----------


## Озорная

*Анжелла*,



> НОвые лица! Наташа, проходи и чувствуй себя как дома.


Спасибо! Уже уселась:biggrin: Очень мне с вам хорошо и уютно!
А это -  :Pivo:   :br:  вступительная для разговления :Oj: :biggrin:

----------


## KainskCherry

«За пасхальный свет в наших сердцах»

Откуда произошел обычай красить яйца на Пасху?

Согласно одной легенде, простой человек нес в корзинке яйца — на базар продавать. Увидев, с каким трудом несет Христос свой крест на Голгофу, человек бросил свой товар и, по простоте и доброте душевной, взялся помогать Иисусу.

Когда он вернулся, потрясенный муками Сына Божьего (и все-таки не забыв о корзинке), он увидел, что брошенное им никто не украл. Это само по себе уже было чудом. Но еще большим чудом было то, что яйца окрасились в красный цвет!

Согласно другой легенде, император как раз собирался завтракать. Кроме другой пищи, ему подали и вареные яйца. И тут в трапезную вбежал посланец с вестью о Воскресении Христа.

— Не верю! —  воскликнул император. — Скорее уж эти яйца покраснеют, чем этот человек воскреснет!

И в тот же миг яйца окрасились в красный цвет.

Согласно третьей легенде, красное яичко принесла императору Мария — мать Иисуса. Это было символом Воскресения.

Все эти легенды так или иначе передают народную веру в неумирающее Добро.

Тост пожелание: Съедим же по пасхальному яичку и выпьем за то, чтобы пасхальный свет горел в наших сердцах круглый год!

----------


## dushca kompanii

От всей души поздравляю всех ВАС с ВЕЛИКИМ и СВЕТЛЫМ праздником ПАСХИ ХРИСТОВОЙ!!!

Светлое Христово воскресение - это праздник человеколюбия, когда мы забываем об ожесточении в наших душах.
Так возрадуемся светлым чувствам, которые пробуждаются в нас.
Будем в этот день полны веселья, надежды и воистину христианской любви.
Христос воскресе!




> Тост пожелание: Съедим же по пасхальному яичку и выпьем за то, чтобы пасхальный свет горел в наших сердцах круглый год!


Спасибо!Я уже похристосовалась с утра пораньше.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Девочки, я понимаю что не сюда обращаюсь, просто в ПОМОГИТЕ никого нет на связи, а мне очень очень сейчас нужна ссылочка на установку скайпа. Анжела мне давала. а найти никак не могу. Но очень нужна прямо сейчас. Плизх, если у кого есть.

Всех с ВЕЛИКОЙ СВЕТЛОЙ ПАСХОЙ!!!!!!

----------


## Медведик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
от моего любимого хакера специально для тебя: Soft.sibnet.ru

Христос воскресе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> я нашла пасхальное яичко для Медведика


ой спасибооо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! персональное))))) kiss

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> я нашла пасхальное яичко для Медведика


ой спасибооо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! персональное))))) 

kiss*Анжелла*,
 Сын - глядя на твой стол сказал: уау..красиво)))

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> от моего любимого хакера специально для тебя


Спасибо, моя оперативная, милая девочка

----------


## sokolixa

Доброе утро! 
А у нас сегодня, наконец-то, солнышко светит - действительно Светлое Воскресенье!

Открыла форум, и сразу попала за стол к* Анжеле* - умница, молодец!
Слюни теку-у-у-уть...!!!!!!

ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕСЕ!!!

----------


## Курица

- Что это у тебя в руке?
- Счастье.
- Почему такое маленькое?
- Оно только мое.Зато какое лучистое и красивое.
- Да...Восхитительно!
- Хочешь кусочек?
- Наверное...
- Давай ладошку.Я поделюсь.
- Ой...оно такое теплое...
- Нравится?
- Очень...спасибо!
- Близким людям никогда не говорят спасибо.
- Почему?
- Они всегда все понимают без слов.По глазам.
- А чужие?
- Чужие говорят спасибо таким же чужим.Придет время и ты поймешь.
- Знаешь...мне намного лучше,когда счастье в руке... 
- Так всегда бывает.
- А если я с кем-то поделюсь?
- У тебя прибавится твоего.
- Почему?
- Сам не знаю.Только потом оно станет еще более теплым.
- А руки об него обжечь можно?
- Руки обжигают о зависть.О счастье их обжечь нельзя.
- Знаешь...я знаю с кем поделиться этим чудом.
- Я рад этому.
- Тогда...
- Именно, увидимся еще....Делись им. Ведь так многим его не хватает......

*И вам ВСЕМ кусочек!!!*

----------


## Медведик

*Курица*,
аааааааааааааа..Курочка моя ЛЮБИМАЯ)))) Как тепло сказано.:rolleyes:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Девочки, а у нас идет дождь! Поздравляю вас всех с этим светлым праздником!
Пусть солнцем расцветёт весна,
Пусть праздник Пасхи будет светлым!
Пусть будет хлеб, глоток вина,
Пусть год на всходы будет щедрым!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/577291m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Рљoshka-РјСЂ-СЂ*,



> Девочки, а у нас идет дождь! Поздравляю вас всех с этим светлым праздником!


..а у нас...вчера днем...СНЕГ шел несколько минут, и было ТАК холодно, что я на службу в зимних сапогах ходила!!!А сегодня-солнце!

В великий праздник ВОСКРЕСЕНИЯ

Воистину пришло спасение,

Чтоб на земле царили вновь

НАДЕЖДА, ВЕРА и ЛЮБОВЬ!

ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕСЕ!!!

----------


## bulya

Христос Воскрес! Опять святая Настала Пасха. И златая Глава столицы засияла, И на душе милее стало: Сегодня ярче светит солнце, Сильнее ветер бьет в оконце, И крик несётся до небес: Христос воистину Воскрес!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Анжелла*,
 Что такое пермячи с мясом?  
у нас пеку Паску, запеканку с творогом, и пироги с изюмом, маком, вареньем.

----------


## Колесо

Девочки - позитивные мои, с праздником!!!Самым светлым и радостным в году! Приготовление к нему было экстремальным, вчера был шквалистый ветер и повреждение на линии вывело из строя электричество,весь вечер без света готовила пасхальный стол,с фанариком и сегодня - полное изобилие...Я наелась и напилась и...мне хорошо!!! Всех целую и люблю!!! Сейчас гости отвлеклись и я к вам, с праздником,всех благ,вам!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/573188.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Поздравляю всех с праздником. Христос воскрес!

А у меня творческий подъём! Напала на золотую жилу минусов для духовых! Часть даже с плюсами и нотами!:smile:А так как продолжаю осваивать комп и учусь загружать музыку, пользуясь случаем спешу поделиться с вами. Посылаю две инструменталки. Первая (кстати на днях разучила) может кто знает как называется, был плюс и минус без названия. Вторая очень известная "Маленький цветок." Всех целую.kiss

http://files.mail.ru/DUY1E6

----------


## Колесо

Обалдеть, первый раз отрицательный отзыв за поздравление со светлым праздником пасхи,я в шоке:biggrin:!НАписано: Христос воскрес! и отрицательный квадратик...что это?В нашем позитиве завелись негативы?kuku

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Колесо*,
 Не бери в голову, отправила компенсацию за ущерб... :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Обалдеть, первый раз отрицательный отзыв за поздравление со светлым праздником пасхи,я в шоке!НАписано: Христос воскрес! и отрицательный квадратик...что это?В нашем позитиве завелись негативы?


:eek::eek::eek:

----------


## Donald

> Дождётся Анжелла, что как все нагрянем к ней дружно на куличи и беляши





> Так я же зову! Приезжайте, вас угощу.


Мммм... ну-ну... а потом на первой странице форума появится запись:
Рекорд одновременного пребывания 995, это было в Набережных Челнах с 8 по 11 ИЮНЯ...

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
Ух ты! Так редко бываю в своем виртуальном "кабинете" Форума..... А тут зашел, и вижу - как много отзывов на просьбу с конкурсом! Ой, спасибо, дорогие мои! Не смотря на сроки (23-го вылетаю уже, и на условия (грустные очень)) решил ехать. Черт с ними - с деньгами, будем считать, что не все ими меряем! Поеду поднимать экспириенс! Глав.реж коонкурса(!!!) (Боже, куда сунул башку!!!)
Вчера получил темы концертов... Прикольно - как в СССРе побывал прям! Вот:
1.Мы - дети России (Так и просится: Слышишь, время гудит - БАМ!!!)
2.Не забыть нам твой подвиг, Солдат! (Хм... тряпочный костер на сцене и солдаты на привале... Где-то я такое видел уже... Прям "Зеркало для героя") 
3.Позитив.ру.  (Вот тут можно оторваться, думаю!!!)
4.Нас выбирает время. (немножко... очень туманно: куда выбирает? Какое время? Не с 22:00 ли до 06:00 которое?) 

Вот так... :frown: Если побьют, я вас не выдам...  :Tu:

----------


## Гвиола

Ой,девочки!Так тёмный квадратик-это отрицательный отзыв??? У меня тоже такое было,поблагодарили за фото моих собак,а квадратик тёмный.Теперь буду знать!

----------


## julia2222

Встань пораньше, съешь яйцо,
Выпей красное винцо,
Разговейся до веселья
Во Христово Воскресенье!
Замочи маскА – и в лес.
С ПАСХОЙ Вас,
Христос воскрес!

*Donald*, :br: 
Ну, наконец то, мужчины в Позитиве! :Aga: 
Дима! Юра! Володя и все позитивные мужики!!! :Ok: 
Это для вас: (читать с украинским акцентом:biggrin:)
Шкварчит мяскО на сковородке,
Потеют две бутылки водки,
Уже посвячена колбаска,
Ну, наливай, сегодня Пасха!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Обалдеть, первый раз отрицательный отзыв за поздравление со светлым праздником пасхи,я в шоке:biggrin:!НАписано: Христос воскрес! и отрицательный квадратик...что это?В нашем позитиве завелись негативы?kuku


 Танюха, может быть это *атеисты*???:eek:
Хотя, я тоже читала, что девчонки жаловались на отрицательные ответы, что никогда у нас не наблюдалось , на форуме.

----------


## julia2222

> Так тёмный квадратик-это отрицательный отзыв


Наташенька! :flower:  Тёмный квадратик - это хороший отзыв, просто у человека, который его поставил ещё нет веса репутации, новичок, только недавно появился на форуме, так что не делай скоропалительных выводов! А отрицательный отзыв - это красный квадратик :Aga: (моё мнение:smile:)

----------


## _Лесюня_

*ВСЕХ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!
с ВЕЛИКОЙ СВЕТЛОЙ ПАСХОЙ!!!*


_фото с Алтая 18,04,09г. Первоцветы)_

дорогие форумчане! я Очень вас всех люблю. Пусть все в этой жизни будет хорошо
Мира ,понимания, везения во всем, и,конечно, ПОЗИТИВА)))):vishenka_20:!!!!
 :flower:  :Oj: :smile:

_....мы в пятницу рванули на Алтай.Собирались Пасху отметить ,да сезон открыть.
но, видимо, пятница страстная-у меня дичайшая грипо-ангина образовалась. вернулись в субботу домой.вечер-пластом. температура почти 39, ни есть ни пить не могла,так гланды воспалились. выпила все,что в доме было. Сегодня получше. Спасибо Натте-вдохновила меня. Муж сходил за Пасхой, ну а яйца делали сами. Вот...угощайтесь))) и мы с вами. Думаю, отведав сего угощения поправлюсь я...
уж пардоньте меня, коли кому-то не ответила-завтра все поправлю._



ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВАМ и БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Ещё раз хочу поздравить вас, дорогие мои! Сегодня большой праздник! Мира и добра! Христос воскрес!


[IMG]http://*********ru/543514.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

*julia2222*  Юля права!!!
    Девочки, не путайте - серый квадратик, это хороший!!! Он от новичков. А плохой отзыв, отрицательный, который отнимает репутацию - он *КРАСНЫЙ* !!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> первый раз отрицательный отзыв за поздравление со светлым праздником пасхи


Знаешь,дорогая, пройдет время и ты привыкнешь к отрицательным отзывам. 
Увы, но я по себе сужу... Первый  отрицательный отзыв я получила за приглашение в Крым , в Песчаное в прошлом году... Явно по ошибке поставили... Потом разные были .И подписанные( очень редко) и неподписанные. Последний минус получила на днях за старое сообщение, что нельзя проводить конкурс, где кусочек льда вместо яиц в штанах перекатывают... Ну и что изменилось? Я свое отношение поменяла? Нет, конечно..
 Пусть каждый выплескивает свой негатив так, как ему удобно,хоть чередой минусов... Это такие мелочи... Надо научиться смотреть на это проще и попросту *"переворачиать страницу"*
Мы находимся в теме "*Позитив*" и лучше уж высказываться по существу темы,то есть нести *позитив* в массы...( хотя, признаю, и я сейчас нафлудила...:wink:)

----------


## Абюл45

Ой, девочки,научите неуча, где? какой квадратик?а то вдруг получу от кого нибудь и не узнаю.:frown:

----------


## Donald

Ой, да нехай себе тычут хоть в красном спектре, хоть в фиолетовом! Мы же получаем здесь то, чого хотим - а это главное! А красным брыжжут те, кто не получает: не хочет, не стремится, или... не дали нахаляву! Вот и все!

----------


## Абюл45

Ай и правда,Дим,нехай себе тычут...но всё таки хотелось бы пояснения на счет квадратиков,кстати была на Байкале 2 раза,Дима передай ему ПРИВЕТ! :Aga:

----------


## Мэри Эл

А нам самим это очень важно какая у нас репутация? на некоторых форумах этого нет и наверно наше общение от этого не становится менее приятным и продуктивным)))) многие форумчане друг друга уже не только виртуально знают но и в реале и доказывать значимость своего прибывания на форуме им совсем не надо)) *я и так всех люблю))))* и мне не важно какой у него вес репутации, главное *что человек хороший))))* :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> всё таки хотелось бы пояснения на счет квадратиков


 Зайди в "Мой кабинет" и увидишь, кто-то бамкал тебе на *весы* или нет..

----------


## Donald

*АБЮЛ45*,
 "Мой кабинет" (твой, есссно!) нужно искать в синей строчке под эмблемой MSK.

А привет передам Байкалу Обязательно, вот, как только  вырвусь...

----------


## Абюл45

Люда,Дима все нашла и поняла ВАМ СПАСИБО! :Ok:

----------


## Гвиола

*julia2222*,да я не делаю выводов,мне фиолетово!Я всё равно всех люблю.Нравиться всем-просто невозможно.И,кстати,это был не новичок и с репутацией.Мне она очень нравится,у нас теплые отношения и почему такой квадратик.....да и чёрт с ним!

----------


## Анжелла

Девочки! А мы сегодня добили одну кнопку. Сейчас другие на подходе. Смотрите...

----------


## Саня Кэп

Кнопочка КЛАССС!!!!!!Милые дамы,в этот праздничный ......ночь....хочется.....всем сказать РЕБЯТА,ДАВАЙТЕ ЖИТЬ ДРУЖНО!!!!!Это интернет-опосредованное общение,минусы НИКАК не влияют на ЖИЗНЬ..."минусы"виртуальны,а МЫ реальны....к черту минусы...Любите друг,друга...!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Девочки! А мы сегодня добили одну кнопку. Сейчас другие на подходе. Смотрите...


 Обалдеть как нравится.  :Ok: И я себе такие же кнопки *хочу*... А значит,- закажу портнихе... Анжела, а ск кнопок ты собираешься делать? Для "Угадай мелодии? " Или для "кто лучше знает молодых?(юбиляра)?

----------


## Анжелла

> " Или для "кто лучше знает молодых?(юбиляра)?


Просто все викторины. Я думаю на выпускной еще делать буду. Для 4 классов. Кувалды не бьют сильно. Это я на Бучу глядя захотела кнопочки. Иришка! Спасибо тебе! :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Не бери в голову, отправила компенсацию за ущерб...


Я тоже. Лови, подружка. Ооооо.....Сразу репка повыше стала!!!


> Вот так... Если побьют, я вас не выдам...


Дима, а побьют за что? Они же сами план такой дали....Ох, у меня ужЁ ручонки чешутся, помочь чем- нибудь. так охота поковыряться в режиссёрской работе, мёда не надо, тоКА Анжелины пирожки и пасочки.


> и доказывать значимость своего прибывания на форуме им совсем не надо)) я и так всех люблю)))) и мне не важно какой у него вес репутации, главное что человек хороший))))


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 

Анжела, кнопки инересные. Пойду свои выкидывать теперь.

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжела, кнопки инересные. Пойду свои выкидывать теперь.


Зачем? НЕ надо.

----------


## optimistka17

> Я думаю на выпускной еще делать буду. Для 4 классов


А вот об этом *поподробнее*, пожалуйста... И все же, сколько кнопок планруешь, а ?

----------


## Анжелла

> И все же, сколько кнопок планруешь, а ?


Я планирую их три штуки! Больше не хочу.

----------


## Озорная

*Абюл45*,



> нехай себе тычут...но всё таки хотелось бы пояснения на счет квадратиков


Ой, и я тыкала на весы.... с моей-то репутацией.... :Oj: 
Но я только благодарила, чесс слово, и слова там писала хорошие....
Если получился серенький квадратик, я не виноватаяяяяяяяяяяя... "он сам пришел":biggrin:
У меня у самой есть такой квадратик без подписи от кого.... :Aga:

----------


## Helga597

> Дождётся Анжелла, что как все нагрянем к ней дружно на куличи и беляши.


АГА! Оль, ты ее этим не испугаешь, а только мобилизуешь к еще большим подвигам в кулинарии! А потом все мои старания по похудению - прахом?! Я ее боюсь не устаю перед ее изысками. Ой, нет, я буду питаться одной рыбой! ВО! Едем, да?! :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

> Ой, нет, я буду питаться одной рыбой!


Че травите то? :Tu:  Не приедешь ведь...

----------


## Helga597

> Че травите то? Не приедешь ведь...


"А знаешь, все еще будет, южный ветер еще подует и память перелистает... И встретиться нас заставит!":smile: :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> 3.Позитив.ру.  (Вот тут можно оторваться, думаю!!!)


ой Дим ... а у меня сайт: http://more-pozitiva.ru
 :Aga: 

 :Aga: 


> Так тёмный квадратик-это отрицательный отзыв??? У меня тоже такое было,поблагодарили за фото моих собак,а квадратик тёмный.Теперь буду знать!


Девочки - ну не правы вы!!!!!!
Объясняю:
Зелёный - отзыв положительный от человека у которого есть вес репутации
Серый - тоже положительный...просто человек новичок и веса пока не имеет, но отозваться хочет (я новичком мнооого ставила серых квадратиков..да ещё и подписыватьсястеснялась - просто мордочку Медвежонка рисовала ;0)
Красный - вот только этот и есть отрицательный!!!

Если человек жмёт на весы с + то вам к репутации приплюсовывается его вес (он у все разный)
Если новичок - то всё остаётся по-прежнему....кроме приятного сообщения
Если - то у вас от репутации отнимается ровно половина веса того, кто поставил!
Вот так.:tongue:

----------


## Анатольевна

*ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕСЕ!
ВОИСТИНУ ВОСКРЕСЕ!*
*Всех с праздником Светлого Христова Воскресения!*

А теперь, дорогие мои, позвольте мне отчитаться за выставку, на которую я ездила в воскресенье. 
Не знаю, то ли ругали вы нас с Боней особыми словами, то ли Лена *Медведик* неустанно грейпфрут нюхала ))) и над Бониной фоткой делала пассы руками (Ленусик, чмоки!)  - результаты выставки превзошли все мои ожидания!
Видимо, в этот светлый праздник дано мне было получить такой подарок. Ведь согласитесь: коту абсолютно всё равно - какой у него титул, какое он занял место, что о нём сказали эксперты... 
Для него это большой стресс, и всё. Дорога, несколько часов сидения в переноске, огромная толпа народу на выставке, всевозможные посторонние запахи, оценка у экспертов, а потом ещё в этих условиях выглядеть хорошо и вести себя как пай-мальчик... По сути дела, это удовлетворение амбиций хозяина.
Так вот, мои амбиции вчера просто пели песни! Мой умничка Бонечка занял 1 место в монопородном шоу - то есть среди своей группы, персов и экзотов, а их было 12.
В заключительном (и самом главном) шоу Best of the Best - там, где выбираются лучшие из лучших по всей выставке (было 120 животных) - у нас 2 место! При том, что конкуренция была, сами понимаете, очень большая.
Приехали домой ночью с кучей подарков и массой приятных впечатлений (это я...). А Бонька теперь дня два будет отсыпаться и восстанавливаться после всех перенесённых страданий... 
Вот так удачно мы съездили в Омск в праздник Пасхи.
Спасибо вам за поддержку - и тем, кто ругал, и тем, кто добрым словом вспоминал!

Ещё хочу сказать спасибо двум нашим форумчанкам : *Lorry* Ларисе - за то, что откликнулась и подсказала, к кому обратиться; и *larisa d* - Ларисе из Омска (она новичок и пока редко появляется) - человек, не зная меня, с готовностью откликнулся на просьбу подсказать, где можно остановиться на ночь, и даже нашла суперский вариант по цене. *IRUSIK 77* Людмила (она в разделе у музыкантов тусуется) тоже ответила на массу моих вопросов. Вот уж действительно, лишний раз убедилась, что форум - это сила, ни одна просьба без внимания не останется! 

Ну, за сим заканчиваю своё письмо... Чой то я в последнее время сильно многА букАФ писАть стала... К чему бы это???:wink:

----------


## Медведик

> Мой умничка Бонечка занял 1 место





> лучшие из лучших по всей выставке (было 120 животных) - у нас 2 место!


Поздравляюююююююююю!!!!!! Инессочка счастливая кошачья мама)))))) [img]http://s13.******info/9b654f162f5f220e79344d9f534fa99d.gif[/img] 




> то ли Лена Медведик неустанно грейпфрут нюхала


 :Aga:  [img]http://s2.******info/242401cafb6199a817d58703ddabaa75.gif[/img]

----------


## Katjatja

всем доброе утро. вчера сделал над солбой усилие и невелючала компьютер.

Анжела ты монст куличей!:eek: стесняюсь спросить . а вы их так любите чтотак много? яиспеклаодин кекс по виду пасха. из этого теста впервые. и как полез он через край.прямо как в детской сказке про кашу:smile: 

и торт.

Инессочка поздравляю с победой, начинай записывать желающих в очередь на потомство и в рыму или на других встречах передашь. породнимся котами:smile:  ты права что выставки и конкурсы нужны хозяевам. я правда на собачьих выставках работала. но иногда такое увидишь. идет хозяйка овчарки и плачет. потом собаку свою обнимает и шепчет "Ты у  меня все равно самая лучшая и с диффектом клыка!" и жалко и улыбнуло.

----------


## KainskCherry

А я между прочим,тоже переживала за вас,ребятушки-зверятушки!!!Хотя и не обладаю даром развеевания благовоний,но знала,что призовое место будет,ну как же иначе с такой заботливой и обаятельной хозяйкой!!!Ура,МСК-даже домашними пицомцами всех уделывает!!!Тут тебе и кошки-призеры,и просто кошки,и собаки с синими языками,забыла название породы,а Медведик-сама породистая,так еще и кролика имеет,у меня кысик и рыбки...во даем,а!!!Друзья мои,предлагаю темку создать-наши любимые..питомцы!!!А Анатольевна наша дорогая пусть начнет ее с фоток со свежей выставки!!!Голосуем,кто-за?

----------


## Katjatja

> А я между прочим,тоже переживала за вас,ребятушки-зверятушки!!!Хотя и не обладаю даром развеевания благовоний,но знала,что призовое место будет,ну как же иначе с такой заботливой и обаятельной хозяйкой!!!Ура,МСК-даже домашними пицомцами всех уделывает!!!Тут тебе и кошки-призеры,и просто кошки,и собаки с синими языками,забыла название породы,а Медведик-сама породистая,так еще и кролика имеет,у меня кысик и рыбки...во даем,а!!!Друзья мои,предлагаю темку создать-наши любимые..питомцы!!!А Анатольевна наша дорогая пусть начнет ее с фоток со свежей выставки!!!Голосуем,кто-за?


Танюша такая темка была. наверно с первой страницы тем уехала.

----------


## Абюл45

> Анатольевна


 Хочу выразить вам своё признание и поздравление с 1 местом,особенно КОТЕ,хотя ему как и всем котам по барабану,я сама очень люблю их,просто обожаю у самой кот- Степан(безпородный).УДАЧИ вам на следующих конкурсах! :flower: 

  Боня,супер!Боня, лучше всех!Боню ждёт ВСЕГДА УСПЕХ!!! :flower:

----------


## ЖасМи

Доброе утро, форум! Вчера аж с самого дня не выходила на форум. Гости меняли друг друга. Так же прихожили коллеги :biggrin:. Разговаривали много по работе. Так приятно! В последний раз мы вот так общались год назад. Сегодня перечитываю всё, что понаписали, и чтоб вложить свои 5 копеек позитива : 



Инесса, поздравляю вас с Боней! Маленьким Бонечкам есть чему учиться!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> ой Дим ... а у меня сайт:


Ой, Лен, а нам то зайти можно? Или только Димочек пускаешь??????:biggrin:

Лена, я думала только у дураков мысли сходятся. Мне сделали таки сайт. Остались некоторые моменты. Переделывать не буду. Пиарюсь уже с января так в городе. Реклама в ЗАГСе, в журнале свадебном, на буклетах. Хотя прикольно получилось. Мы ( команда дизайнер, видеооператор, фотограф, DG, двое ведущих, аниматор, флорист) называемся ТВОРЧЕСКАЯ МАСТЕРСКАЯ КСЕНИИ ВЫСОЦКОЙ. Вот видишь, как бывает???

*Жасмин*,
 Жанна, аватарка просто :Oj:  Красотка.


> Мой умничка Бонечка занял 1 место в монопородном шоу - то есть среди своей группы, персов и экзотов, а их было 12.


Наконец то на позитиве есть повод выпить. УРААААААААААААА коту, а хозяйке пламенный ПРИВЕТ, РЕСПЕКТ и УВАЖУХА!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
ЛЕНА, можно ИМХО по поводу сайта? Я смотрела, как клиент сейчас его. Мне не хватает момента увеличения фото. Хочется рассмотреть тебя или костюмы поближе. Что написано на плакатах? А мне фигушки показывают. Может несколько фоток сделать большими???

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
О, и ещё момент. А что написано внизу каждого текста? У меня только верхушки буковок видно!!!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

всем привет. Я усиленно стремлюсь на поправку. Анжеллочка ,Ксюша, Димка, Ксана ,Маня-спасибо. стараюсь)

тянет к вам ,и все тут...почитала ,а вот тут не удержалась от коментов:




> Мой умничка Бонечка занял 1 место в монопородном шоу - то есть среди своей группы, персов и экзотов, а их было 12.


Анатольевна!!! ВОИСТИНУ, во-первых... и УРА!!! УРА!!! УРА!!! во-вторых.
я поздравляю тебя от всей души...Обнимаю) и цалую вас с БОНей))




> "Ты у меня все равно самая лучшая и с диффектом клыка!"


просто хочется рассказать о своем пуделе. У нас был, мини-конкурс среди собаководов. Тренировались лучшие у лучших. А мы кроме, как сидеть, лежать, танцевать/кусочек просить... ОСОБЕННО СНИКЕРСА/ ниче не требовали никогда...
но, на тренировки мы с ним ходили, в качестве зрителей. От, думаю, и наш бы. Он ведь все может ,он ведь молодец. Вечером ,как-то пошли на собачатник, я ему пару заданий-а он так легко, и барьер тебе, и то и се. Я в шоке. Я однозначно знаю, что его никто ничему не учил!!!
вот подают  заявки ,и сосед мой, мол, чего сидишь-идите тоже. Я посомневалась ,но подала заявку. Ген. репетиция прошла отлично,наша семья относилась к этому ,как развлекуха для собачки, ну и нас ,конечно...все, кроме меня...Я так верила! я так была Уверенна!!!
...и мы ВЫИГРАЛИ!!! и я его и кружила ,и даже плакала от радости! Он медальку получил) небольшой ден. приз ,и корм ,Чаппи. кстати, никто нас, как соперников, и не рассматривал. А вот так получилось. Это 1раз было. Но, мы так были счастливы ,и мы до сих пор гордимся им!  :Oj: 

Всем хорошей и позитивной недели!)

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Может несколько фоток сделать большими???


Ксюш, привет)
 ...я, конечно, не Лена... в прошлый вторник, когда смотрели ее сайт, она говорила-есть доработки. ВСЕ фото будут увеличиваться. так что-все еще будет)))

----------


## sokolixa

> Мой умничка Бонечка занял 1 место в монопородном шоу





> В заключительном (и самом главном) шоу Best of the Best - там, где выбираются лучшие из лучших по всей выставке (было 120 животных) - у нас 2 место!


Анатольевна и Боня - МОЛОДЦЫ-Ы-Ы-Ы-Ы-Ы-Ы!!!! 
Оле-оле-оле-оле!!!............  :Ok: 




> Мне сделали таки сайт.


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ-Ю-Ю-Ю-Ю-Ю!!!!!!!!!
kiss:

----------


## Katjatja

> просто хочется рассказать о своем пуделе.  было. Но, мы так были счастливы ,и мы до сих пор гордимся им! 
> 
> Всем хорошей и позитивной недели!)



Лесюнчик выздораливай!

а у тебя какой пудель?

----------


## Медведик

> Ой, Лен, а нам то зайти можно?


Ксюнь- он на стадии доработки..как готов будет я и здесь и в теме сайтов свстну и на ваш суд представлю)

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> ТВОРЧЕСКАЯ МАСТЕРСКАЯ КСЕНИИ ВЫСОЦКОЙ.


У меня четыре года назад был сайт Позитив.нск.ру...так я там и обзывалась "Творческая мастерская позитив" .. потом за ненадобностью продала его.. а вот теперь по-новой делаю. Имя Море-позитива.ру...вот и дизайн морской..а так как моя фамилия запоминающаяся, то и именоваться стала как Творческая мастерская Елены Медведик))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> момента увеличения фото


спаибо!! конечно это будет - он сейчас дорабатывается как раз..потому и не пишу его в подпись и не свечу адрес)

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Может несколько фоток сделать большими?


они все будут раскрываться и перелистываться ...работаем над этим;)

----------


## _Лесюня_

позитивного вам всем настроения, и отличной недели!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

вспомнила что мне сегодня снилось.:biggrin:

 стадион. вокруг которого кафешки. Юбилей. по моим ощущениям со странностями. потому что в течении часа с начала мероприятия не могут решить где будут праздновать. сначала на квартире. потом в кафешке.все бы ничего. но у  меня микрофон проводнойkuku  шнур длинной 3 метра , ничего толком начать говорить не могу потому что все суетятся. чт куда-бегают, и наконец вся эта компания, когда конкретно, стемнело решает празднование перенести на этот стадион,

не знаю. почему решаю провести водка.вино коньяк. и понимаю что слов стишка не знаю. в мои папки залезла черезчур любопытная гостья и все их распотрошила. начинаю придумывать историю в прозе про все эти напитки.при чем на стадионе нет освещения и что там делают гости одному богу известно.

ощущение волосы стоят дыбом не пепередаваемые.

----------


## Анжелла

> Так вот, мои амбиции вчера просто пели песни!


Молодцы. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   Инесса поздравляем!





> Наконец то на позитиве есть повод выпить.


Предлагаю объявить сухой закон! И не пить 2 месяца.

Медведик! ПОздравляю с САйтом! Молодчинка!

----------


## Katjatja

> Предлагаю объявить сухой закон! И не пить 2 месяца.


да ты ШО??????:eek: а первомайские праздники.а за победу 100 грам? а на первое июня за счастливое детство? а 18 июня день рождения у Пола Маккартни:smile:   а 4 июля у меня? а там и до тамадеи не далеко. 

с 22 июля завяжем :Aga:  ну если кто еще доводов сурьезных  не приведет в знак протеста.:smile:

но до 31 августа.

1сентября -день знаний! святое!

----------


## _Лесюня_

*Katjatja*,
 у меня был((( Персиковый средний. звали Джинджер...
мы долго забыть не могли .А сейчас просто хотим такого же. Только в съемных квартирах проблематично с собачками...вот(
есть фото похожее ,он таким в детстве был...других в инете не нашла.


у нас тогда цифры не было, и только на обычных фото. Они у родителей. 
Обязательно хочу в опыск в мае ,и показать вам и подснежники наши ,и отсканировать там собакусю моего любимого...

----------


## Donald

> У меня четыре года назад был сайт Позитив.нск.ру...так я там и обзывалась "Творческая мастерская позитив" .. потом за ненадобностью продала его.. а вот теперь по-новой делаю. Имя Море-позитива.ру...вот и дизайн морской..а так как моя фамилия запоминающаяся, то и именоваться стала как Творческая мастерская Елены Медведик))


Лен, а что если вам с твоей творческой дочей сделать сайт с о-о-очень запинающимся доменом (вас же двое - творческих-то!!!) типа, медведики.ру? Никто не спутает! и раскручивать по-партизански: по всему городу просто развешивать имя сайта и всё! Запоминается и требует любопытство зайти! Вот... а там и сами заинтересуются, кому нужно, а кто и посоветует!  :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> медведики.ру


прикольно.только она у меня Лысенко (Лисёна)))
А вобще фишка классная!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> да ты ШО?????? а первомайские праздники.а за победу 100 грам? а на первое июня за счастливое детство? а 18 июня день рождения у Пола Маккартни а 4 июля у меня? а там и до тамадеи не далеко. 
> 
> с 22 июля завяжем ну если кто еще доводов сурьезных не приведет в знак протеста.
> 
> 
> 
> но до 31 августа.
> 
> 1сентября -день знаний! святое!


НО раньше же при Горбачеве держались как то?

----------


## Katjatja

> НО раньше же при Горбачеве держались как то?


 я так точно:biggrin: в лет 9 не злоупотребляла:smile:

 а свадьбу помню такую. чаю пили прям оппивались.прямо с первого застолья все чаю из чайника просили

----------


## _Лесюня_

*Медведик*, *Ксения Высоцкая*,
Девчата!!! поздравляю с сайтами!!!

букет от моего Вовки на Пасху:





> но до 31 августа.


Ну…не знаю, как до 31,08… но 16,08, на нашу Ситцевую надо по капельке точно!

*Donald* и  *Анжелла*,  ПРИВЕТ))) :Vishenka 13: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> (Лисёна)))


а меня так сестра с братом зовут :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> *Katjatja*,
>  у меня был((( Персиковый средний. звали Джинджер...
> .
> ..


какая заинька ушастенькая.

----------


## Медведик

> (Лисёна)))


и меня так тоже все кто знают зовут... :Aga:

----------


## KainskCherry

[QUOTE=_Лесюня_;2310095]всем привет.Анжеллочка ,Ксюша, Димка, Ксана ,Маня-спасибо.

Donald и Анжелла, ПРИВЕТ)))

Олеся,привет!!!Я прямой человек,это знают близкие люди,вот сейчас напрямую спрошу,если не трудно,ответь прямо здесь-Это такой новый способ игнора меня?!Я почти уверена,не понравились тебе мои комментарии свадьбы,но ты хотела знать мое мнение и лично мое было важно для тебя,я не умею лукавить...совсем,поэтому и пишу это.А спрашиваю о твоем отношении в первый раз,извени,просто сомнения закрались,остался еще один момент,очень важный для моего мужа,просто очень,ты ролик смотрела или нет?Если смотрела,то можно было пару строк чиркануть,для человека,который очень старался для всех нас...ты единственная,чью реакцию мы до сих пор так и не поняли.Ну вот пожалуй и все,что написать хотела,заранее девчонкам и мальчишкам-простите,что не позитивно получилось...Просто не хочу молчать больше.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Медвежоночек,сайт посмотрела,яркий и позитивный,как ты сама!!!!Желаю тебе творческих успехов и чтоб клиентов было много-много и все твои старания непременно были вознаграждены притоком множества клиентов!!

----------


## Анатольевна

Девчёнки! Спасибо за поздравления!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Будут фотки с выставки - обязательно выложу, там работал профессиональный фотограф, у него обычно классные фото получаются, умеет животное в нужном ракурсе поймать. 
А пока:
[IMG]http://*********ru/586534m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/577318m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/575270m.jpg[/IMG]




> Предлагаю объявить сухой закон! И не пить 2 месяца.


Анжелла, ну ты жестоооооокаяяяя... А для чего его объявлять, сухой закон? У тебя с этим проблемы? :biggrin:



> а 18 июня день рождения у Пола Маккартни


Вот именно! Вся мировая общественность, значит, будет отмечать - а у нас сухой закон???  :Vah:

----------


## Медведик

*Анатольевна*,
Инессса какая ЛАПААААА ...чудо расчудесное!!!!!!  Бутусик такой ...ухрасцеловать бы чемпивончика))

----------


## Volodя

Всем-всем привет и Христос Воскресс! Только приехал из села, всё красиво, всё цветёт и пахнет!
[IMG]http://*********ru/582460.jpg[/IMG]
Вчера такая жара была, хоть нагишом бегай!:biggrin: Загорел немного... :tongue:

----------


## Инна Р.

Везет же людям!!! А у нас похолодание. Холод собачий, воздух зимний, хоть и солнышко! :redface:

----------


## Volodя

> Везет же людям!!! А у нас похолодание. Холод собачий, воздух зимний, хоть и солнышко!


Айда к нам нм ЮГА!:biggrin: (у нас ещё вино есть...:wink::biggrin:)

----------


## _Лесюня_

> и меня так тоже все кто знают зовут...


 :Vah:  :flower: 




> Олеся,привет!!!......Просто не хочу молчать больше.


Танюш:biggrin:!!! ты-супер! :flower: 
это не способ игнора. и вообще не способ. Это просто тема- Позитив! здорово, что ты высказала то,что на душе. ответ смотри в личке, где ,собственно, и пишем письма) а про ролик-в теме мск в гостях у нск... :flower: 




> Только приехал из села, всё красиво, всё цветёт и пахнет!


Вовка...а есть еще фото?  в Новосибе пока не цветет, и ваще не пахнет :Tu: 
особенно мне ,када нос забит... лежать горизонтально постоянно нет мочи. Поэтому ,иногда выхожу к вам.

*Анатольевна*, фото с выставки просто потрясающие. Привет от Вовы и респект Боне. :Ok:  :flower: :cool: Это просто супер. пока я твоим Боней муж чай выпить успел))) говорит ,че? комп завис?..я грю..-нет, Я)))
Очень красивый, статный такой, и, наверное ,плюшевый...м?
я убегаю спать. Всем пока.Спокойной ночки)
...Танюха!! перестань подозревать госпитализированных людюф!"

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Айда к нам нм ЮГА! (у нас ещё вино есть...)


Ого!!! как хотите ,а я к вам...надоело уже в 4х стенах...тока встану и к вам...:rolleyes:

----------


## Volodя

> Вовка...а есть еще фото?


Неа(((( 


> Ого!!! как хотите ,а я к вам...надоело уже в 4х стенах...тока встану и к вам...


Добро пожаловать, только я наоборот в Новосиб хочу...:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжелла, ну ты жестоооооокаяяяя... А для чего его объявлять, сухой закон? У тебя с этим проблемы?


Да! Что то мы чувствую вертуально сопьемся вообще, а в жизни пью бутылок 5 в год пива. Думаю, что это очень сильная проблема.:frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

> у нас ещё вино есть...)
> __________________


Так я не пью... У меня дома жарко :biggrin:!

----------


## Анжелла

Ой, весна как на девчат действует!Вчера Жасминку увидела, сегодня Иннусик! Девчонки, а что это у вас там в Питере и Пикалеве за ветра любви дуют. :Vah:

----------


## Katjatja

> Везет же людям!!! А у нас похолодание. Холод собачий, воздух зимний, хоть и солнышко! :redface:


Инна твоя аватарка это нечто. почему то мне все время кажется что ты на ней в кожаных одеждах аля байкерша:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Инна твоя аватарка это нечто. почему то мне все время кажется что ты на ней в кожаных одеждах аля байкерша


Ага, А-ля байкерша - это не реализованная с молодости мечта :biggrin: раньше возможности не было, теберь вроде не солидно...по возрасту. :biggrin:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Выступал как-то на детском ДР...СУПЕРМЕНОМ...и вдруг по телеку реклама"Ред бул"-так у именинника появилось 2 Супермена на 1ом Дне рождения...
[IMG]http://*********ru/552754m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*Анжелла*,



> Девчонки, а что это у вас там в Питере и Пикалеве за ветра любви дуют.


Это у нас предвкушение белых ночей.....:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Ага, А-ля байкерша - это не реализованная с молодости мечта  раньше возможности не было, теберь вроде не солидно...по возрасту.


Да ну! Какой возраст! Представляешь? Все бабушки своих внучек на коляске катают, а ты в кожаных одеждах, у внучки такой же памперс, рассекаете по ночно му городу на байке! РЖУНЕМОГУ!!!!!!:biggrin: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Это у нас предвкушение белых ночей.....


НУ спасибо, Наташа объяснила... а то я не поняла, что там за вирусный ветер до нас не дошел. Правда все красотки! Я еду к вам...

----------


## Озорная

*Анжелла*,



> Я еду к вам...


МЫлости просЫм на наш стАрАна!!! А если еще и со своими пирогами - беляшами, то и холодрыгу отменим и солнышком посветим.... и... kiss. 
 Мы, питерские и пикалевские - такиииииеееее........:biggrin:
Девчонки, подтвердите!?

----------


## Колесо

ДЕвочки, ой и мальчики  :Oj: ,всем привет! Я набегами,забегу, прочитаю и навылет!У меня полный дом гостей,сейчас все улеглись и я заскочила на несколько минут.Всех целую люблю,скууууучаю! До встречи!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> МЫлости просЫм на наш стАрАна!!! А если еще и со своими пирогами - беляшами, то и холодрыгу отменим и солнышком посветим.... и... . 
> Мы, питерские и пикалевские - такиииииеееее........
> Девчонки, подтвердите!?
> __________________


Неть больше пирожков. Гости пришли и все съели, а что не съели, то с собой унесли.:frown:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> ДЕвочки, ой и мальчики ,всем привет! Я набегами,забегу, прочитаю и навылет!У меня полный дом гостей,сейчас все улеглись и я заскочила на несколько минут.Всех целую люблю,скууууучаю! До встречи!!!


Ой, Татьяна, а у тебя еще с ночевкой остаются?

----------


## Озорная

*Анжелла*,



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от innca 
> Ага, А-ля байкерша - это не реализованная с молодости мечта раньше возможности не было, теберь вроде не солидно...по возрасту.
> 
> Да ну! Какой возраст! Представляешь? Все бабушки своих внучек на коляске катают, а ты в кожаных одеждах, у внучки такой же памперс, рассекаете по ночно му городу на байке! РЖУНЕМОГУ!!!!!!


Вот мы с Инной познакомимся поближе и таки реализуем мечту молодости... в памперсах на лисапетках по Невскому....., а внуки будут улюлюкать вслед.... :Ok:  Прям, картина маслом....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Еще одну мечту я реализовала в прошлом году, когда с внуком гарцевали верхом на лошадках (без памперсов!!!! :Vah: ) И на коника взгромоздилась самостоятельно, можно даже сказать, почти грациозно, учитывая, что я очень далеко не субтильная....  :Oj: :tongue:

ДАЕШЬ БАЙКАМИ И ЛОШАДКАМИ ПО ВОЗРАСТУ!!!!!!!!!!:rolleyes: УРА!!!!!!kuku

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Анжелла*,



> Неть больше пирожков.


А мы и без пирожков принимаем:tongue:

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки мои дорогие,не теряйте меня на сегодняшний день,у нас горе.Умер наш друг семьи,от рака,сегодня в 3 часа ночи....Совсем молодой и жизнерадостный человек,27 лет,осталась маленькая трехлетняя дочка.Почему так,забирает самых молодых и так быстро...Плохо,душу на часть рвет,не могу....

----------


## Элен

*KainskCherry*,
 Танюш,сопереживаю,это ужасно...
Трудно не  тем,кто уходит,а тем,кто остаётся...

----------


## Dium

*KainskCherry*, я тоже всегда говорю..... почему так?!!! И ответа не нахожу :frown: Крепитесь! Теперь нужна поддержка его жене и родителям , особенно моральная!
Ну когда же придумают лечение от этой ужаснейшей болезни, которая уносит жизни молодых!!!! хоть и мы тоже верили, что спасем папу :frown: Я перерыла интернет, распечатала тысячу листов....... и пробовали, хватались за соломинку..... и самое главное, что верили в то, что получится спасти. НО.......увы :Tu:  Ни врачи.... ни народная медицина... ни травы, ни даже вера..... не помогли.........

----------


## Колесо

> Ой, Татьяна, а у тебя еще с ночевкой остаются?


Анжеллочка,это же сестренки мои,родные из Москвы с семьями!!!Я их обожаю,жду целыми месяцами,поэтому мне не в тягость,а в радость!!!Наготовила всего,теперь поедаем:шашлыки,банька и все что к ним прилагается....

*Вишенка*,держись! Главное после всего,потом,когда утихнет...не оставляйте ребенка без внимания! Соболезную....

----------


## Масяня

*KainskCherry*,


Танюшка, для меня весна так получилось, связана с уходом близких людей... В прошлом году сын (21 год) подруги. Друзья всё взяли в свои руки, одни - организационные моменты, другие - поминальные. Все два дня до отъезда (его увозили самолётом в Симферополь, понятно. что бюрократические проволочки сразу это сделать не дадут) было организовано питание для всех, кто даже домой не уходил. Я читала всю ночь молитвы рядом с ним (бабушки из церкви помогли). Подруга с мужем просто не в состоянии были. А на поминках, так получилось, что главное - это преодолеть барьер, кто первым скажет слово... И стали вспоминать, каким он ярким, талантливым мальчиком был... Да, плакали, да, горевали, да, добрым словом поминали...в этом году ушёл от рака очень хороший человек... Как держится его жена, только Бог знает. Но пасхальный концерт она проводила с улыбкой на лице и любовью к людям.

----------


## dushca kompanii

*KainskCherry*,

Татьяна крепись.Видимо так распорядился бог одним дает, у других забирает. Три года назад я родила сына, а через две недели умерла бабушка.Остаётся только вспоминать человека.

----------


## Инна Р.

*Вишенка* наша, даже не знаю, что сказать... Держитесь и все таки будем верить, что там, куда мы все когда то уйдем - там лучше...

----------


## Анжелла

> Татьяна крепись.Видимо так распорядился бог одним дает, у других забирает. Три года назад я родила сына, а через две недели умерла бабушка.Остаётся только вспоминать человека.
> __________________


Так всегда! Когда я родила сына, умер дедушка, через год с родила дочь, умерла бабушка. Когда сестра родила сына, умер папа.Наверное они просто освобождают место тем кто должен родится. 
НО почему Бог забирает молодых? Жалко. Татьяна, поддержи подругу. Я понимаю, что она знала, что он рано или поздно умрет, но к этому никогда не будешь готов.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*KainskCherry*
Танюша, тяжело.... Главное, что человек оставил после себя добрый след и память....

----------


## sokolixa

*KainskCherry*,
 Приношу свои соболезнования. Это ужасно...
Когда всё утихнет, главное, не оставлять без поддержки его родных, жену...
Им во сто крат труднее и больнее...

А я на Пасху узнала, что у моего любимого дяди - НАСТОЯЩЕГО ПОЛКОВНИКА (ВО ВСЕХ СМЫСЛАХ!) тоже рак... Ох, и трудно это выговаривать!...
Сейчас молимся и надеемся, что это можно остановить, излечить, отодвинуть срок...
По словам медиков, ещё есть время и надежда... Да будет так!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*KainskCherry*,прими мои соболезнования!Плачу!Крестный моей дочки умер в 36 лет от рака гортани,оставив двух сыновей 16 и 2 лет.Очень тяжело!

----------


## manja

Танюша
я тоже хочу выразить тебе свои соболезнования
В таких случаях когда хочешь помочь человеку словом поддержки оказывается что слов то нет таких
Просто нет
Потому что это шок хотя и знаешь что когда то это случится у человека рак но никто никогда не подготовлен к этому событию
Может быть только тот кто уходит принимает это как время которое пришло
А кто остается тот еще долго не может с этим примириться
пусть земля ему будет пухом
А тебе желаю терпения и выдержки
Держись держись держись :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*KainskCherry*,
 Из интернета
*
Уходит человек...*

Уходит человек…
Уходит навсегда.
Короток его век,
И нелегка судьба.

Одним дано прожить,
Как факел на ветру:
Всех радовать, любить,
Смеяться поутру.

Жизнь для других скучна,
Зло некуда девать.
И цель у них одна:
Не жить – существовать.

Но вот приходит час,
И сердца стук затих…
И смерть равняет нас:
Хороших и плохих.

----------


## Касатик

> охо,душу на часть


Танечка!Мои соболезнования!нужно держаться и поддерживать тех, кто слабее духом!.......А ты сильная!.......Поплачь когда окажешься одна, сильно поплачь, можно до рыданий.....И будет чуть чуть, но полегче!.....Слабое утешение, но другу вашей семьи сейчас стало (после такой болезни) хорошо.........

----------


## Марья

> Держитесь и все таки будем верить, что там, куда мы все когда то уйдем - там лучше...


моя подруга однажды сказала: если бы ТАМ было плохо, люди бы уже давно придумали - как оттуда вернуться... :smile:(грустная улыбка)




> Так всегда! Когда я родила сына, умер дедушка, через год с родила дочь, умерла бабушка. Когда сестра родила сына, умер папа.Наверное они просто освобождают место тем кто должен родится.


у меня у среднего брата до 33 лет не было детей. И когда умерла бабушка, мама сказала: Ну может теперь и у Леши кто появится.... Через месяц жена забеременела

----------


## Katjatja

Дитенка жалко.
я теряюсь что в таких моментах говорят. поэтому я обычно молчала и поддерживала близких.в прямом физическом смысле слова. 

 в нашем роду тоже у мамы не было детей 4 года.умер  мамин дедушка и через время мама забеременела мной. 

может в этом и есть доля правда.

----------


## Касатик

_[QUOTE=Марья] И когда умерла бабушка, мама сказала: Ну может теперь и у Леши кто появится.... Через месяц жена_ забеременела[/QU
Я слышала такую вещь - Когда рождается Скорпион, то в семье в течении года до или года после, кто-то из близких родственников уходит из жизни.Говорят, что Скорпион очень мощный знак, и для его рождения необходимо много энергии! ребеночек у Леши не Скорпиончик? Я "просматривала" несколько ситуаций - сходится много, даже у меня самой так получилось!

----------


## Гвиола

*Касаткина Наталия*,я никого не забрала,когда родилась!

----------


## Касатик

> я никого не забрала,когда родилась!


Наташа, мои слова обидели?................Прошу меня извинить, я не хотела никого обижать!!!!!!Кончно, мы не можем никого забрать!!!Это от нас не зависит!

----------


## bulya

*KainskCherry*,
Мы стобой, а ты будь рядом с подругой, слова излишне.Просто будь рядом с  :flower: ней

----------


## KainskCherry

Родненькие мои,вот я и дома,заранее прошу прощения,если что не так напишу,плохо..приехали с корзинкой из искуственных роз,мои музыканты отозвались сразу и мальчишки приехали,себя не помню,все,как в бреду,помню,что приехали к подьезду,а нашего Максимку забрала к себе мама,которая последние пол года появлялась на 15 минут в неделю...зачем я это пишу?потому,что кроме вас меня никто не поймет,моя подруга,с малышкой на руках,одна,вставала к нему через два часа и колола наркотики..никто этого не видел,а он так хотел жить..верил,что придет весна и он встанет..и тут мама его забрала,он все этажи спускался сам,не давал им себя касаться даже...сегодня мы все приехали,а мама его и все ее родственники там...больше всего задела его тетя-она сказала-он нормальнол никогда не жил..С..а,других слов нет,разве она знала,что моя подруга себя виня во всем за его муки рыдала ночами...завтра в 2 похороны,мне страшно,я уважаю память родного мне человека,но так нельзя,сейчас сделаем ролик..завтра покажем всем в столовой,боль,сумбур в голове,Господи,помоги нам выстоять завтра....друзья все собрались в доме семьи ,где они прожили столько лет...а я увидела его,радостного и очень светлого..ему хорошо и легко сейчас...все,не могу писать больше,родные,до связи.
Спасибо всем и каждому,Господи,спаси и сохрани наши семьи,пусть мы будем здоровы и близкие наши..Аминь!!!!

----------


## Volodя

> мы не можем никого забрать!!!Это от нас не зависит!


Иногда во снах предвижу смерть... или какое-то чувство появляется интуитивное... Но бо этом страшно мне говорить... Я никогда не говорю, просто сам морально и психологически готовлюсь с этому.

----------


## KainskCherry

Вова,я не во сне видела а на яву,все сидят,а я вижу его-светлый такой,радостный и улыбается,это не сон...сначала в одном углу,потом в другом,а потом над женой наклонился...и свеча ярко разгорелась,а еще,когда сидели,лепестки на цветах колыхались...сквозняка не было...

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Вова,а мы с тобой похожи,добро подаловать в мир избранных,я тоже боюсь этого очень,отгоняю всячески..может пора просто принять?

----------


## Касатик

> просто сам морально и психологически готовлюсь с этому.
> __________________


 У Игоря Губермана есть такие строки:"....Мне бояться будущего лень! Если думать каждый день о черном дне,Значит делать черным каждый день!"
И мне кажется,Володя, говорить как раз надо!Проговаривая проблему, мы разжижаем её концентрацию, следовательно и силу давления на нас!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> а я вижу его-светлый такой,радостный и улыбается,


Танюша, значит так и есть - он и правда светел и радостен!А тебе, дай Бог терпения, дорогая!!!!!!

----------


## Volodя

> Вова,а мы с тобой похожи,добро подаловать в мир избранных,я тоже боюсь этого очень,отгоняю всячески..может пора просто принять?


Да, похожи))) но принять я этого не смогу...

*Добавлено через 53 секунды*



> Если думать каждый день о черном дне,Значит делать черным каждый день!"


согласен!

----------


## julia2222

*KainskCherry*,
Таня, очень трудно найти такие слова, чтобы тебе стало легче. Я согласна с ребятами в том, что твоему другу каждый новый день приносил невыносимые страдания и мучения от этой страшной болезни, а после смерти всё закончилось, он отмучился. Очень жалко малышку, которая так рано осталась без отцовской любви и отцовской защиты, а это ведь так важно для девочки. 
Когда такое происходит, все мы вспоминаем своих родных и друзей, которые ушли от нас навсегда, но мы их помним и это главное. Пройдёт время, боль станет не такой острой, а сейчас мужества тебе и терпения, только ты можешь поддержать его жену, ведь ей ещё тяжелее. 
Так что, Танечка, держись! :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*KainskCherry*,

Танечка прими и мои соболезнования.

Завтра будет самый трудный день, крепись и держись, дорогая. Дай Бог вам всем выдержать это испытание. А покойному пусть будет земля пухом!

----------


## manja

Вот Вова сказал...предвижу смерть и я вспомнила себя в детстве...И даже помню свои страшные сны, которые мне снились...А снилось мне, что моя мама умерла и я на земле без нее...Я так мучилась и искала ее во сне...а просыпаясь кричала и звала маму и бросалась ее искать...Я находила ее на кухне, на улице...и увидев бросалась к ней, обнимала и плакала.... Эти сны я помню с семи лет...и они переодически повторялись...Я так боялась  смерти....Я так боялась что однажды я проснусь и свою маму не найду...
И мама моя умерла внезапно когда мне было 17 лет....
Я часто в последнее время задумываюсь над тем...что это было...Почему такой страх смерти мамы преследовал меня столько лет...а потом и вправду я ее потеряла.. А после смерти я снова видела ее во сне...и она меряла на меня платьюшки....Мы во сне гуляли с ней....Пока однажды я увидела сон...когда она меня просто выгнала...Взяла меня за руку во сне...и повела на большую снежную горку...посадила на санки и сказала строго настрого: сейчас ты поедешь вниз и больше никогда не вернешься...
Что это?????  Эту загадку я рзсгадываю всю свою жизнь...

----------


## _Лесюня_

*manja*,
 как правило покойные родственники сняться не к смерти ,а ,якобы ,предупреждая человека об опасности .В большинстве случаев такие сны говорят нам о наших внутренних переживаниях и отношениях с родными. Либо что-то перестало быт ьзначимым, отмерает какая-то частичка личности...ну ,допустим, когда человек взрослеет ,и, готов к самостоятельности, возможно ему придется быть самостоятельным.




> я снова видела ее во сне...


когда мы сталкиваемся с потерей близкого ,мы постоянно думаем о нем, держим его образ в своем подсознании, порой никак не можем примириться с потерей. После смерти родителей часто возникает чувство одиночества, кажется, что нас некому поддержать и не к кому обратиться за помощью. Во многих снах умершие приходят к нам, дают советы, могут говорить, что у них все в порядке. Все это происходит потому, что в нашем подсознании они живые. Их мнения, взгляды, желания продолжают влиять на нас, хотя мы это не всегда осознаем. Для нас образы матери и отца являются защитниками и помощниками в трудных делах. 



> когда она меня просто выгнала...Взяла меня за руку во сне...


В этом сне показано, что  тебе придется справится с болезненным процессом "отпускания" и начать думать о настоящем и будущем в своей жизни.

когда-то пришлось много психологии перелопатить", т.к. ТАКОЕ снилось, и не только...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
...но это совсем! не позитивная тема...пардон :flower:

----------


## manja

> manja,
> как правило покойные родственники сняться не к смерти ,а ,якобы ,предупреждая человека об опасности .В большинстве случаев такие сны говорят нам о наших внутренних переживаниях и отношениях с родными. Либо что-то перестало быт ьзначимым, отмерает какая-то частичка личности...ну ,допустим, когда человек взрослеет ,и, готов к самостоятельности, возможно ему придется быть самостоятельным.


Внимательно перечитай мой пост...Мне снились эти сны в детстве, когда мама была жива...Я помню их с семи лет... А когда мне было семьнадцать мама умерла...




> Сообщение от manja 
> когда она меня просто выгнала...Взяла меня за руку во сне...
> 
> В этом сне показано, что тебе придется справится с болезненным процессом "отпускания" и начать думать о настоящем и будущем в своей жизни.


Это я тоже сразу поняла когда проснулась...
Но я говорила о другом...Почему мне снились такие сны с раннего детсва?
Что мама умерла? И этот страх....пусть детский ...но непереносимый...?
А когда мне было лет пятнадцать я помню сон, который мне приснился и там я видела свою жизнь....свою свадьбу и мамы на свадьбе не было...А я ее искала на своей свадьбе как будто бы....А проснулась....и успокоилась....это только сон...
Конечно после смерти мамы ......когда была моя свадьба я как ударом тока в самое сердце...вдруг вспомнила снова этот сон..Ведь мамы моей на свадьбе не было...

Я говорю сейчас о этой мистике... Я даже была у психолога и говорила с ним на эту тему.... Но он мне тоже не мог это объяснить....

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Внимательно перечитай мой пост...


я понимаю ,что в детстве.просто трактовала с точки зрения психологии и теории сновидений.а почему именнов детстве и такое? это надо в психике копаться...
надо смотреть как ты относилась к маме ,и насколько боялась ее потерять... потому ,как сны ,по сути-это наши эмоции. отражение нашего подсознания.

----------


## Медведик

> .Почему мне снились такие сны с раннего детсва?


Манечка - тебе дали возможность насладиться и впитать мамочку..её запах..её привычки...голос. И именно страх потерять - был причиной более внимательного и пристального отношения к любимой мам. 
Ведь как часто мы живём и не "видим" друг друга.
Это моё мнение.


> Мы во сне гуляли с ней.


Расставание было так болезненно - что она посторалась помочь тебе и объяснить что ЖИВА..но находиться в ДРУГОЙ РЕАЛЬНОСТИ. Но нам туда доступ только в своё - предназначенное время. Потому успокоив тебя, помогла пережить и "отпустила" в жизнь Земную (ведь так легко переступить грань -  уж не вернуться).
Но после тех "сновидений" ты то знаешь что она ЕСТЬ..она РЯДОМ (но не на Земле).
И на свадьбе она была....видела, любила и радовалась...

----------


## KainskCherry

Доброе утро,мои родные..Спасибо всем за добрые и светлые слова.Вчера погода была теплая и ясная,а сегодня хмуро и сыро,будто небо плачет.Сегодня погребение нашего Максимки,девчонки,а он был наш человек,гулял гостем на 4 свадьбах,которые я вела,везде был зажигалочкой и срывал бешенные апплодисменты гостей.Вчера мой Димочка ролик сделал,точнее слайдшоу,мы с друзьями так подумали,он всегда был актером и пусть все увидят яркие и светлые моменты его жизни,честно скажу-сама на ночь не смогла его посмотреть...
Анжелочка,спасибо тебе за полуночную вахту,которую ты несла со мной,как уснула-не помню...боролась со сном изо всех сил.
Может я не открою Америки и нового не скажу,но я благодарю вас за то,что вы рядом со мной и в радости и в горести,вы жители Позитива,Люди с большой буквы,Светлые и Настоящие,венчаные судьбой с нашим любимым форумом...СПАСИБО
ПОМЯНУТ ДОБРОМ
Утомлённому жаждою
дайте напиться.
Для голодного хлеба
найдите кусок.
Ваше доброе дело
добром отплатится
в свой,
судьбою отмеренный срок.
Вы сегодня всесильный,
а завтра – вы слабый.
Вы счастливый сейчас
и несчастный – потом.
Неизвестный при жизни
и мёртвый во славе…
Всех творящих добро
да помянут добром
Помяните сегодня Максимку,похороны в 2 часа.Спасибо...

----------


## Абюл45

> сейчас ты поедешь вниз и больше никогда не вернешься...


 Манечка, я думаю, что мама тебя правильно *выгнала из того мира*,что бы ты жила долго и счастливо,а там рядом с ней тебе пока не время и не обижайся на неё за это, она тебя любит и помнит. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> KainskCherry


 Танечка,прими мои соболезнования и пусть земля ему будет пухом...

----------


## веселючка

Вот так проходит жизни череда...
Приходим, чтоб опять уйти отсюда
Но если остаются те, которым жаль
Что больше нету рядом человека -
Ты жил не зря, ты здесь оставил след!

А значит жил на свете не напрасно..

----------


## Гвиола

А знаете,умирать не страшно!Говорю со всей ответственностью.Мой второй день рождения 30 мая 2006 года.Ты становишься слабым слабым и...равнодушным.Не чувствуешь боль,горе близких,просто хочется уснуть......И спасибо родным людям,которые не дают тебе этого сделать,спасибо всем, кто в этот момент молится за тебя и не дает уйти на свет....

----------


## orsia

*Гвиола*, согласна... Ребята, умирать - не страшно. Как не парадоксально, это легко.. Ты становишься таким невесомым и тебе так хорошо... В первый раз я была под наркозом, не помню ничего.. хотя говорят, что я улыбалась. А второй раз пьяный врач лекарство перепутал, а лучший друг (он реаниматолог, но на скорой меня не в "свою" больницу привезли с простейшим приступом аппендицита) прорвался в операционную и стоял над моим сердцем с кулаком. А пьяный врач его на смех поднимал... Но он меня спас, и это главное. Только во рту очень сухо было, но абсолютно не страшно, даже умиротворенно как-то.... просто пелена...

----------


## Анжелла

> А знаете,умирать не страшно!Говорю со всей ответственностью.Мой второй день рождения 30 мая 2006 года.Ты становишься слабым слабым и...равнодушным.Не чувствуешь боль,горе близких,просто хочется уснуть......И спасибо родным людям,которые не дают тебе этого сделать,спасибо всем, кто в этот момент молится за тебя и не дает уйти на свет....


ВСем привет! Девочки! Давайте передем на позитив!

----------


## Гвиола

*Анжелла*,а разве это не позитив???Разве ж это плохо,когда тебя любят и не хотят с тобой расставаться?Разве это не позитив,когда незнакомые люди рядом в твоей беде???

----------


## Мэри Эл

> умирать - не страшно


когда была молодой тоже так думала, пока не родила детей, а теперь хочется их поднять и страшно, не за себя -за них, что останутся одни, без любви и внимания матери.
Давайте жить долго и счастливо)))насколько это в наших силах)))

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

C фотографий старых мамины глаза
Снова глянули с любовью и прощеньем.
Если б время я вернуть могла назад,
Перед ней упала б, молча, на колени.

И слова не стала даже бы искать,
Мокрым носом, ткнувшись в милые ладони…
Как мы поздно начинаем понимать,
Что былого не вернем и не догоним.

Мы  жалеем, когда некого жалеть,
К их последнему пристанищу приходим.
И тихонько  начинаем, вдруг, взрослеть,
Когда мамы наши в прошлое уходят.

----------


## julia2222

> Ребята, умирать - не страшно. Как не парадоксально, это легко.. Ты становишься таким невесомым и тебе так хорошо...


Продолжу всё таки эту тему. Когда мне было 16 лет я только закончила школу, а сестрёнка собиралась в 1 класс, у нас скоропостижно умер папа, не прошло и месяца, как маме нужно сделать было операцию, и когда ввели наркоз у неё остановилось сердце. Она, Слава Богу выжила, и рассказала нам об этом только через несколько лет. Но она говорила, что ей было очень плохо, она летела в темноте и света не видела, а только думала: "А как же дети, совсем одни..." Она боролась ради нас, ей там было очень-очень плохо.



> Давайте жить долго и счастливо)))насколько это в наших силах)))


Элечка :flower: , как я с тобой согласна, мы должны думать в первую очередь о своих близких и беречь не только их, а и себя для них.

----------


## веселючка

Знаете, несмотря на то, что говорят, будто жизнь нам даётся в качестве некоторого испытания перед той, другой вечной жизнью, мне кажется, что надо с достоинством принимать её такой, какая она есть. Надо радоваться каждому дню, радоваться весеннему солнышку - ведь мы так его ждали, радоваться прилёту птиц - они вернулись, радоваться, что твоего маленького сынишку похвалили в садике и что начальник на работе улыбнулся тебе, нужно в мелочах находить приятное, тем более с нашим-то образом жизни. Мы призваны дарить людям радость и веселье, а если грустить и хандрить, то и люди, которые возле вас, это почувствуют. Я понимаю, что не всегда бывает вот такое позитивное настроение и в каждой семье когда-нибудь происходит горе, но надо жить дальше, ради других близких вам людей, ради этого солнышка, ради этой весны. ВСЁ БУДЕТ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО! Я ЗНАЮ))) :Aga:

----------


## Helga597

> Так всегда! Когда я родила сына, умер дедушка, через год с родила дочь, умерла бабушка. Когда сестра родила сына, умер папа.Наверное они просто освобождают место тем кто должен родится. 
> НО почему Бог забирает молодых?


Дорогие мои! существует поверье, для того, чтобы родившийся человек был здоров, умен, талантлив и счастлив (т.е. неординарный человек), кто-то из родных должен уйти из жизни до или вскоре после рождения... (Это в большей степени относится, как заметила Наташа , к Скорпионам). Ужасно, но слышала об этом. Якобы свою энергию ушедший дарит(!!!!) новому человечку. Конечно, это происходит не всегда, но и таланты рождаются не каждый день... А если такому талантливому человечку никто из родных не помогает, то его ждут испытания физические или духовные.:frown: Подтверждаю печальной действительностью...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> подруга однажды сказала: если бы ТАМ было плохо, люди бы уже давно придумали - как оттуда вернуться... (грустная улыбка)


Мариш! как мудро замечено! :Ok: 
Но! Дай нам силы, ГОСПОДИ! Справляться с горем, которое мы испытываем, расставаясь с родными и любимыми людьми! Танечка! Тебе и твоей подруге, всем близким - сил духовных и физических!

----------


## Анатольевна

> Девочки! Давайте перейдем на позитив!


Девчёнки, я не знаю, насколько позитивен будет мой рассказ, но мне хочется рассказать вам об одном человеке.
В нашем городе есть клуб любителей кошек. Попала я в него не потому, что очень люблю кошек, скорее, я к ним была абсолютно равнодушна.
Но однажды позвонила мне знакомая и сказала, что в нашем городе будет выставка кошек и клуб ищет ведущую. Сказала, что у клуба есть председатель, зовут её Светлана Григорьевна, и встретиться с ней я могу только у неё дома, т.к. она - инвалид-колясочник.
Скажу вам честно: идя на первую встречу, я боялась не того, что никогда не вела выставок кошек, что ничего о них не знаю, а того, КАК я буду общаться со Светланой Григорьевной. Слово "инвалид" не давало мне покоя. Я ожидала увидеть ... Даже не могу описать, что я ожидала увидеть, но в моём представлении тогда "инвалид с травмой позвоночника" - означало абсолютную беспомощность и неподвижность.
Придя в назначенный час, я ещё минут пять собиралась с духом перед дверью (сердце колотилось так, что казалось, разорвётся).
Дверь мне открыла девушка, активистка клуба. Из глубины комнаты послышалось: "Это Инесса? Проходите, пожалуйста, извините, я сейчас ..."
Спустя пару минут мне навстречу в инвалидной коляске выехала симпатичная женщина. Я была... Нет, не в шоке... Но дооолгий вздох облегчения вырвался из моей груди.
Очень ухоженная, волосы покрашены - уложены, на руках - маникюр, макияжа нет, но губы подкрашены... Она меня сразила наповал и расположила к себе моментально. С того дня начались наши сначала деловые, а потом и дружеские отношения. Потом мы стали "родственниками" - через кошек.

32 года назад Светлана Григорьевна попала в автокатастрофу. Перенеся ряд операций и выслушав вердикт врачей, пересела в инвалидную коляску. Мало того, что Светлана Григорьевна научилась полностью обслуживать себя, она в таком состоянии ухаживала ещё и за своей мамой, больной сахарным диабетом, до самой её смерти.
Замуж до аварии Светлана Григорьевна выйти не успела, поэтому живёт сейчас одна. Да, к ней приходит социальный работник(2 раза в неделю), да, у неё есть прекрасные подруги, которые не бросили её, да у неё есть соседка, готовая прийти на помощь в любой момент - но в основном-то Светлана Григорьевна живёт одна. 

У неё 4 кошки - но никогда нет запаха кошачьей мочи и шерсти на мебели.
Плюс ко всему однажды в голову Светлане Григорьевне пришло объединить всех кошатников в клуб. У неё получилось, и клуб уже 8 лет успешно существует. Под её руководством, с помощью актива клуба, два раза в год проходят в нашем городе выставки кошек, и не какие-нибудь, а имеющие статус международных.
Более того, Светлана Григорьевна прошла обучение, сдала экзамены и стала сначала инструктором, а затем экспертом-фелинологом(кошковедом). А ведь для этого приходилось выезжать в другие города, чтобы ассистировать другим экспертам и сдавать экзамены.
Кроме того, все праздники и собрания клуба проходят у неё дома. Она очень гостеприимная хозяйка, очень вкусно готовит, без чашки чая никогда не отпустит. Весёлая, с отличным чувством юмора.
Может, кто-то скажет, что в этом нет ничего особенного...Не знаю... Когда от талии и ниже ты неподвижен и ноги абсолютно ничего не чувствуют... Множество сильных мужиков ломались и спивались после таких травм.
Я преклоняюсь перед силой духа этой женщины, желаю ей бесконечного здоровья,и глядя на неё, понимаю: *надо уметь преодолеть себя, как бы ни было трудно.*

*Светлана Григорьевна с экспертами и победителями выставки*

[IMG]http://*********ru/574330m.jpg[/IMG]

И ещё одна ссылка - это тоже о преодолении себя тогда, когда жизнь кажется конченой... А мы порой любой пустяк принимаем за конец света...( За эту ссылку особое спасибо Диме Дональду).
http://video.mail.ru/mail/wow.23/45/79.html

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро!!!!!!!! [img]http://s16.******info/2d40736fe53b59f44adb378766c44ebe.gif[/img]
Весна идёт! Весне дорогу........

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> ( За эту ссылку особое спасибо Диме Дональду).


Инесса, Дима - СПАСИБО!

----------


## Donald

А у нас сегодня - тепло и Соооооолнце!!! И позитива как то хочется бсё больше позитивного! 
Всем доброго дня! ... и(копирайт Инны)... и всем приветик от меня!

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*
Ой... еще позитиффф. Ну, для меня, по крайней мере!
Вчера привел сюда сына... Студент питерского Универа культуры. Зарегился, но пока времени на нас с вами нет у парня... впереди вторая сессия...
Как зовут здесь - не скажу пока - пусть в автономе поплавает...

----------


## Katjatja

продолжу тему о предчувствиях.
мне 14 было.август.гостила под Москвой. билеты были взяты на 19 августа. и так мне было неспокойно.в итоге 15 числа поменяла билет на 16-е. спокойно приехала одна в Москву.побродила. потом села на рижский поезд и домой. 
в чем предчувствие? просто 19 августа по Москве  танки ездили а на белорусском вокзале было оой как неспокойно. был ПУТЧ.

и с котом вышла история. кота того судьба к нам привела. отжил 8 лет.  чудный кот. отзывался только на имя. утром с прогулки первым делом не к миске а поздороваться.
 однажды готовилась к экзаменам в кот рядом терся и терся.я его шугала. так как мешал.а потом подумала. ну что же я его шугаю. он ласки хочет. а вот не станет,кого тогда приласкать. села с  ним и минут 20 начесывала разговаривала, даже плакала. что это было я  не знаю. только на следующий день кот погиб в неравной схватке с доберманом. 
по Чипсику( его кличка) до сих пор скучаем, фото не смотрим. начинаем плакать.  если такая тоска по коту что уж про людей говорить.

----------


## sokolixa

> Я преклоняюсь перед силой духа этой женщины, желаю ей бесконечного здоровья,и глядя на неё, понимаю: *надо уметь преодолеть себя, как бы ни было трудно.*


Инесса! Большое спасибо за рассказ. С таких людей надо брать пример. 
Действительно, мы часто огорчаемся и хандрим по пустякам (хотя в эти моменты нам так не кажется), но надо помнить, что есть люди, которым гораздо хуже, чем тебе, и держаться, держаться, держаться... Ради наших детей и близких.
Уныние - грех...
Сколько и каких проблем бы не было в нашей суетливой жизни, НУЖНО пытаться, стараться, уметь, в конце концов, находить что-то доброе и светлое, радоваться всякой малости.
Спасибо *Лене Медведик* за открытие этой темы (Позитива  :Aga: ).

----------


## Инна Р.

> Как зовут здесь - не скажу пока - пусть в автономе поплавает...


В пучину кидаешь??? Могут и обидеть! Ты, если че - намЁкивай, мы притормозим! :wink:

----------


## bulya

*Доброго дня!*

ПУСТЬ ХОРОШЕЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ НЕ ПОКИДАЕТ ВАС ЦЕЛЫЙ ДЕНЬ!!! :040: 


Пусть спорятся дела и удача держит ВАС за руку!!!! :062: 

Пусть ласковые слова прибавят ВАМ бодрости!!! :042:

----------


## Donald

> В пучину кидаешь??? Могут и обидеть! Ты, если че - намЁкивай, мы притормозим!


Спасибо, Иннуль! Он так то, воспитанный, ласковый и добрый, скотина..., не могу перевоспитать никак! Весь в отца...
Надеюсь, нарываться не станет. Правда скромен паря, по первости, думаю, геологом будет. Если время будет у него вааще...

----------


## Медведик

А я перекрасила волосы...теперь я Рыжая Лисёна)))) [img]http://s16.******info/b252df287bc85d67d45000c9ac97a8a7.gif[/img]

----------


## Donald

> А я перекрасила волосы...теперь я Рыжая Лисёна))))


ДА??? А показать?
Медведика - в студию! Давай-давай, выходи!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> надо уметь преодолеть себя, как бы ни было трудно.


 :flower:  + *Donald*, за ссылку :flower:  Все.завтра встаю здоровой!!! прямо с утра!!!я покажу этому бронхиту! сколько можно(устала прямо аж...



> теперь я Рыжая Лисёна))))


а я рыжая Лисёна долго была...

*Добавлено через 21 секунду*


*Добавлено через 53 секунды*
И вот еще…правда не оч. Качество, но-рыжая Лисёна)))я)))


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
мы с Вовкой знакомились тогда,когда я рыжуха ходила)
/у нас даже прикол теперь-в кого наш Пушистый ребенко-котенок рыжий?/
а в Лисёнку :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Набережная Новосибирска.апрель. первое свидание)))
/верхнее фото, более крупное, вырезано с нее/

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Леночка...выставь фотку новую,пжт) интересно даже... ты такая светлая, радужная ,интересно как тебе с этим цветом волос :flower:

----------


## свадьба

Ребята, моя аська пишет  что у *Victoria Bloom* сегодня день рождение! 

И если это так то :

[IMG]http://*********ru/549516.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*Медведик*,



> А я перекрасила волосы...теперь я Рыжая Лисёна))))


*Donald*,



> Медведика - в студию! Давай-давай, выходи!


"Спой, светик, не стыдись...": vah:

----------


## Мэри Эл

Ну вот, больному стало легче , тобишь мне - завтра выхожу на работу, поболела ,отдохнула и снова работа работа работа, теперь уже и без выходных и проходных, страшно ,аж жуть!!!! дочь в 11 классе )))) мне кажется, я больше волнуюсь ,чем она)))) а еще хочется ,чтобы праздник получился ))))вчера чуть худо не стало компьютер вирус подхватил, весь день лечила, но все хорошо,что хорошо кончается)))) до новых встреч!!!!! всех люблю))))

----------


## julia2222

> вчера чуть худо не стало компьютер вирус подхватил


Аналогичная проблема! :Aga:  Ребёнок постарался с Контакта принести это безобразие. Поэтому сегодня весь день она не отходила от компа и устраняла эту заразу:smile: А потом, в виде компенсации нам за неудобства, первый раз в жизни!!! приготовила сладкое блюдо:испекла пирожные. :Ok: 
Элечка! :flower:  болеть не надо, а в Позитив заходи чаще от твоих сообщений тепло и радостно, будем ждать! :Aga:

----------


## manja

*Давайте не будем останавливаться на том, что нас разделяет,
а посмотрим на то, что нас объединяет  * 

вот что нашла в инете.....интересненько.....

   Если сократить всё человечество до деревни в сто жителей, принимая во внимание все пропорциональные соотношения, вот как будет выглядеть население этой деревни:

60 азиатов  12 европейцев  5 североамериканцев
(США и Канада)  8 латиноамериканцев
 14 африканцев


52 будут женщинами  48 мужчинами  

82 не белыми  18 белыми  

89 гетеросексуальными  11 гомосексуальными  

33 будут христианами
 67 будут не христианами

    5 человек будут владеть 32% всего мирового богатства и все они будут из США

у 80 не будет достаточных жилищных условий

25 человек будут жить на 1 доллар в день


50 будут недоедать, а 1 будет умирать от голода

у 33 не будет доступа к чистой питьевой воде

у 24 не будет электричества


67 будут неграмотными 

1 (только один) будет иметь высшее образование.

1 будет ВИЧ инфицирован

1 умрёт

2 родятся
(и к 2025 году население деревни достигнет 133 человек) 

только у 7 будет доступ к интернету



Если посмотреть на мир с этой точки зрения, становится ясно,
что потребность в принятии, понимании, терпимости, образовании очень высока.

Подумай об этом.

Если сегодня с утра ты проснулся здоровым,
ты счастливее, чем 1 миллион человек, которые не доживут до следующей недели.

Если ты никогда не переживал

войну,

одиночество тюремного заключения, 

агонию пыток

или голод



ты счастливее, чем 500 миллионов человек в этом мире.

Если ты можешь пойти в церковь, мечеть или синагогу без страха и угрозы заключения или смерти,
ты счастливее, чем 3 миллиарда человек в этом мире.

Если

в твоём холодильнике есть еда,

ты одет и обут,

у тебя есть крыша над головой и постель,

ты богаче, чем 75% людей в этом мире.    


Если твои родители живы и остаются в браке,
тебе редкостно повезло.

Если у тебя 

есть счёт в банке,

деньги в кошельке

и немного мелочи в копилке,

ты принадлежишь к 8% обеспеченных людей в этом мире.    


Если ты читаешь этот текст, ты благословлен втройне, потому что:

кто-то подумал о тебе; 

ты не принадлежишь к тем 2 миллиардам людей, которые не умеют читать

и... у тебя был компьютер!



Кто-то когда-то сказал:

работай, как будто тебе не надо денег,

люби, как будто тебе никто никогда не причинял боль,

танцуй, как будто никто не смотрит, 

пой, как будто никто не слышит, 

удивляйся, как будто вчера родился,

говори правду и тебе не придется ничего запоминать,

живи, как будто на земле рай.



Пошли эту страницу тем, кого ты называешь друзьями. Если ты не отправишь этот текст дальше, ничего не случится. Если отправишь - кто-нибудь улыбнетcя. 
Улыбайтесь почаще друзья мои....


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## dushca kompanii

*manja*,

Спасибо Маня улыбнулась!

----------


## Сильва

Приветик всем! Пусть этот день хорошим будет!

----------


## Медведик

> Медведика - в студию!


сельвупле....бите....плиз...пожалуйста

всё...побежала на работу...сегодня Финал))))

----------


## Katjatja

Ленусь волосы рыженькие как родные тебе очень идет.

а где пропала Танюща осинка и Колесико?

Ксюша сыночек приехал?

----------


## ElenaS

У меня скоро День Рождения. второй раз будет 15. Ну, или 12 лет назад мне было 18. Ну, или 6 пятилеток позади и все такое )

я уже начала готовиться к этому, без сомнения, чрезвычайно важному в мировом масштабе событию. Я купила сережки нарядные, две миски для салата, скатерть и две бутылки мыльных пузырей ))))

Муж недавно сидит, улыбается. Я его спрашиваю, что мол за смешинка такая попала, дай ответ, свет очей моих. А он мне молвит: "Помнишь, к нам Любо приходил с женой? Мы играли. Марк приходил с подругой, - мы играли. В гости поехали, так ты игры с собой взяла" )) Я ему говорю: "Погоди, мы еще и на моем дне рождении играть будем" )))

Отмечать будем в два этапа:
1) семейный (я, муж, сын, живот)
2) через неделю с друзьями (шашлык-машлык, игры на свежем воздухе ))

А еще позитивно то, что каникулы закончились, и снова в школу! Ура! Мы на этой неделе с детьми "Незнайку" Носова читали, рисовали, всякие эстафеты устраивали коротышковые ))

А вообще, всех люблю, все замечательно, позитивно, солнечно, радостно и светло )
Всем замечательных выходных!

----------


## Donald

> У меня скоро День Рождения. второй раз будет 15.


Лен, а когда конкретно? У меня, просто, тоже скоро! 
Буквально 28 апреля! 
А 27 апреля у кого? А? Не слышу? Пра-а-а-авильно - у Марьи!

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте дорогие! 
 У меня хорошая новость. Но немного пред,истории...
Мне очень хотелось чтобы мой сын участвовал в конкурсе "Чудо - чадо". Не получилось. Но родилась дочка и в 4 года её вместе с ансамблем планировали показать на конкурсе. но отборочная комиссия, не пропустила их, мотивируя. что они с музыкальной школы))) Детям по 4 года. ну какие -они профессионалы!
 Было много слёз и обид.
 Но вот спустя 3 года. мы теперь от садика выступаем. Дочь - солистка. Причём, несколько конкурсантов из того самого ансамбля и все идут от детсадов). В воскресенье конкурс. У неё в подтанцовке 10 человек,  шились для них костюмы. Вот такая интрига. Я волнуюсь больше дочки. Вчера приобрели платье.   Вот такая позитивная новость.:smile:

----------


## ElenaS

> Лен, а когда конкретно? У меня, просто, тоже скоро! 
> Буквально 28 апреля! 
> А 27 апреля у кого? А? Не слышу? Пра-а-а-авильно - у Марьи!



А у меня 26 :tongue:
Тельцы-ы-ы-ы-ы!!! :Ok:

----------


## julia2222

> Вот такая позитивная новость


И у меня, ребята, позитивная новость :Aga:  У меня, наконец, закончилась проверка по второму предприятию. Было трудно, так как на этой фирме я работаю с 2007 года, а проверяли с 2003г. Но, тем не менее, полная победа! :Ok:  Ни копейки штрафа и ни одной претензии, хоть и пришлось поспорить:tongue: Теперь можно вздохнуть полной грудью, и сегодня:


Желаю всем спокойного, позитивного вечера!  :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

Юличка поздравляю. имеешь полное право оттянуться. или растянуться. ну как нравится.:smile: :flower:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Привет!!!Только с мероприятия-Конкурса парикмахеров))Был Сергеем Надозверевым,разыграли сценку на сцене..Ну а за сценой(см.фото)
[IMG]http://*********ru/540318m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

> в каждой семье когда-нибудь происходит горе, но надо жить дальше, ради других близких вам людей, ради этого солнышка, ради этой весны.


Мудрые говорят, что мы безо всего приходим в этот мир, и уходим тоже так же, единственное, что нам принадлежит в этом мире - это ВРЕМЯ. И как мы его используем зависит только от нас!Как мы относимся к складывающимся обстоятельствам, так и будет, нет плохих и хороших вещей, есть наше отношение к ним!Мы можем заполнить отпущенное нам ВРЕМЯ теплом и светом так, чтобы и близкие люди грелись от нас, а можем стенать и плакатся по пустякам, которым грош цена!(Конечно нам не избежать ухода близких, и в такие моменты, конечно, сложно илучать свет!Я говорю о других обстоятельствах, которые обратимы!)

----------


## ovesil

*Саня Кэп*,
 Ну а за сценой наверняка подвели итоги в конкурсе парикмахеров и демонстрировали подстриженный язык:biggrin:

 А я тоже теперь рыжая бестия, сфотаться не могу никак.

----------


## orsia

*manja*,  и немного мою подпись процитировала.. у нас это было девизом волонтерского отряда, а стало моим "девизом" по жизни....:))))

----------


## Мэри Эл

http://www.playcast.ru/uploads/work/374195.gif мне понравилось, для дружбы тоже нужны силы и время))) прежде чем получить -надо отдать)))

----------


## julia2222

> мне понравилось, для дружбы тоже нужны силы и время)


Спасибо, Эля! :flower:  Мне тоже очень понравилось! :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

доброе утро...вчера уже не было сил писать...сегодня и завтра работаю ещё два финала. 

Наконец то светит солнышко  и отогревает нас от моозной сибирской зимушки. Впереди лето- пляжный сезон!!!!! обожаю воду в любых её проявлениях...

----------


## ovesil

*Всем !Всем !Доброе утречко!*
[img]http://s2.******info/0b56e007970e2c8a5aca4a3ba46b1982.gif[/img] ИЛЫЕ  [img]http://s2.******info/ef3cfde8f5d59978be7b56b39a77e959.gif[/img] ЕРДЦУ[img]http://s2.******info/f6079c0a31d1b28c06379fc04cfc9c1e.gif[/img]ОЛЛЕГИ


*желаю всем сладких потягушечек!*


[IMG]http://*********ru/532140m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## manja

☼♥•♥☼

*На остановке маленькой, что в конце квартала, 
сидело тихо счастье и на ветру дрожало. 
А люди торопливо все мимо пробегали. 
Сидело счастье тихо... Его не замечали. 

И вот дождливым утром счастье ждать устало. 
В углу на остановке просто пусто стало... 
Нам помнить не мешало бы, в пустые плача дни, 
что счастье где-то рядом,  лишь  руки протяни!*

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*♥ღ♥ღ♥ღ♥ღ♥ * 

*Ты верь в себя,когда идут дожди,
И по стеклу стекают капли-слезы.
Ты эту непогоду пережди.

Проходит все,пройдут и эти грозы.*

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*УЛЫБОЧКУ пошире!!! 

Таких как ТЫ -  нет      в   МИРЕ !!!*

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Девочки,добрый день! 
Как у вас здорово, по-домашнему как-то, действительно,территория добра,хочется сюда заглянуть еще и еще. 
Хочется сказать только спасибо за то , что вы такие и за то,что вы есть.

----------


## manja

*#########
#"Вот такого вируса у меня ещё не было!"-
сказал зять,увидев за компьютером тёщу... 
# #########*

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Проснувшись утром, не ленись.
Себе лукаво улыбнись!
Скажи красивый комплимент,
И расцветешь в один момент! 

Тоской заполнена душа,
А ты скажи злодейке:”Ша!”
Себе в любви признайся вслух
Так, чтоб захватывало дух!


И каждый день не забывай,
Как заклинанье повторяй:
“С утра вставать с одной мечтой,
Красивой быть и молодой!


Суметь простить себя и всех,
А непрощенье - страшный грех!
И зло, и зависть кинуть прочь ,
Учись гордыню превозмочь.


И перед сном, и наяву
Тверди :“Я –есть! И тем живу!
На свете я милее всех !
Мне гарантирован 
успех!!!!*

----------


## ovesil

> #"Вот такого вируса у меня ещё не было!"-
> сказал зять,увидев за компьютером тёщу.....


Вот это по твоему!!!:wink: С многоточием:wink: :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

Всем привет))) Мы с сынишкой, сестрёнкой и племянницей ходили в наш Оперный театр...получили отличный заряд положительных эмоций, сходили в НАШУ (форумскую) кофейню...покушали наивкуснейших десертов))))
Весь день вспоминала наших Форумских гостей...

через час на работу..... доброго вечера

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Девочки, привет всем! Держите приятную музычку! Пусть она поднимет вам настроение!:smile:

Stan Getz-Joao Gilberto  *Jazz-samba*
http://files.mail.ru/EYL6V1

----------


## naatta

> сельвупле....бите....плиз...пожалуйста


Ленуся!!!! Я даже затрудняюсь сказать как тебе лучше: быть блондинкой или рыжухой!!!!
Ну очень тебе здорово этот цвет идет!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Кошки в нашем доме. "Чтоб я так жила!":biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/588455.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/581287.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/579239.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/568999.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

Ну вот и ещё один суперфинал позади..

----------


## Курица

_Кто - как: целуясь кто до спазм,
Кто - нежась до упора...

Я ж ...получаю ... свой... оргазм...
Да-да... от монитора._:wink::rolleyes::biggrin:

(вот-стишок в Инете-ну чисто про мИнЯ!!!)

----------


## цветок

> Вот такого вируса у меня ещё не было!"-
> сказал зять,увидев за компьютером тёщу...


Мой сын заменил слово "тёща" на "мама" и добавил,к сожалению вирус можно вывести,а маму от компьютера не оторвёшь...

----------


## _Лесюня_

> А я тоже теперь рыжая бестия, сфотаться не могу никак.


в нашем полку прибыло! :flower:   :flower:  :flower:  весенний букет за такую точную расшифровку мsk)))



> мне понравилось, для дружбы тоже нужны силы и время))


впродолжении темы дружбы::tongue:
http://www.zveryshki.ru/fun/friends/




> Ну вот и ещё один суперфинал позади..


хотела вчера скрючивать пальцы рук и ног, и рада ,что не делала этого, потому как, увидев тебя в таком состоянии на этом фото-так бы и пришлось ходить всю жизнь. тебе ОЧень хорошо! особенно в этом платье!

*Ksana tenlarks*,
спасибо за музыку, и за котеек твоих! Такой заряд позитива получила! прямо так улыбнуло) особенно понравилось фото 2 ,оно напоминает инь-янь ,сердце... и вообще любовь)класс!спасибо ,Оксанка!

*ElenaS*,
*С ДНЕМ ВАРЕННЯ*
/подробности в поздравлялке :Oj: /

----------


## julia2222

> в продолжение темы дружбы:


Лесюньчик! :flower:  Спасибо за ссылочку, получила море удовольствия! :Aga: 
А вот ещё картинка, по поводу дружбы:

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> ☼♥•♥☼
> 
> *На остановке маленькой, что в конце квартала, 
> сидело тихо счастье и на ветру дрожало. 
> А люди торопливо все мимо пробегали. 
> Сидело счастье тихо... Его не замечали. 
> 
> И вот дождливым утром счастье ждать устало. 
> В углу на остановке просто пусто стало... 
> ...


Счастье идет по дороге вместе с нами и   мы, подчас, не замечаем его. А всякая гадость, пошлость  ложаться поперек дороги и люди тотчас же на них натыкатся. ..."

----------


## ovesil

:Ok: *Медведик*,
 отличное фото, прям дыхание весны чувствуется. Ленчик а что за суперфинал о чём речь идёт? Я что-то  пропустила?




> Кто - как: целуясь кто до спазм,
> Кто - нежась до упора...
> Я ж ...получаю ... свой... оргазм...
> Да-да... от монитора.


ну, Татьяна, ну даёшь!!! :Ok:  И где ты только такие точные стихи нашла?! Стопроцентное попадание. :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

Привет всем,дорогие позитивщики!!! Только вчера проводила гостей, сегодня весь день убиралась,наводила порядок, готовила и просто спаааалаааааа!!!Соскучилась ужасно,но времени хватало только чтобы забежать,глянуть одним глазочком.




> Здравствуйте дорогие!
> У меня хорошая новость. Но немного пред,истории...
> Мне очень хотелось чтобы мой сын участвовал в конкурсе "Чудо - чадо". Не получилось. Но родилась дочка и в 4 года её вместе с ансамблем планировали показать на конкурсе. но отборочная комиссия, не пропустила их, мотивируя. что они с музыкальной школы))) Детям по 4 года. ну какие -они профессионалы!
> Было много слёз и обид.
> Но вот спустя 3 года. мы теперь от садика выступаем. Дочь - солистка. Причём, несколько конкурсантов из того самого ансамбля и все идут от детсадов). В воскресенье конкурс. У неё в подтанцовке 10 человек, шились для них костюмы. Вот такая интрига. Я волнуюсь больше дочки. Вчера приобрели платье. Вот такая позитивная новость.


*Ладушка*,удачи дочуньке твоей!!!А мои девочки завтра выступают в отчетном концерте хореографического ансамбля "Горлица".Всегда это праздник для всех наших жителей,а для меня особенно...всегда плачу,когда смотрю на них...такая сентиментальная мамашка,ваше колесико!

*Медведик,*ты хороша с любыми волосами! Мне кажется, что ты Елена не только счастливая, но и прекрасная! :Ok: 


> И у меня, ребята, позитивная новость У меня, наконец, закончилась проверка по второму предприятию. Было трудно, так как на этой фирме я работаю с 2007 года, а проверяли с 2003г. Но, тем не менее, полная победа! Ни копейки штрафа и ни одной претензии, хоть и пришлось поспорить Теперь можно вздохнуть полной грудью, и сегодня:


*Юльчик*,прааазд-раааав- ля-юююю!НА выходные с чистой совестью!!!




> Счастье идет по дороге вместе с нами и мы, подчас, не замечаем его. А всякая гадость, пошлость ложаться поперек дороги и люди тотчас же на них натыкатся. ..."


Рита,как точно...счастье, как здоровье,ощущаешь что было,когда теряешь.Надо не ныть при мелких неурядицах,обидах,болячках,понимать,что все это мелочи, по сравнению с тем,что сейчас,в эту минуту я-счастливааааа!И всем этого желаю!!!!

----------


## Марья

> сходили в НАШУ (форумскую) кофейню...покушали наивкуснейших десертов))))


Ленусь, я только сегодня братьям рассказывала про НАШУ кофейню....:biggrin:

Тоже поделюсь своим позитивом. У меня эти дни гостили мама и средний брат, который живет в Омске и с которым видимся очень-очень редко...И вот сегодня, не смотря на дождь, мы решили устроить шашлыки. Собрались у младшего брата (он живет в частном секторе), нажарили колбасок (никак не запомню - как они называются... шпатычки какие-то...), накупили всякое корейской хрени и таааак попраздновали нашу встречу..до сих пор настроение приподнятое, хоть и спят все давным-давно. И еще у меня впереди позитив-сюрприз, т.к. мои братики подарили мне абонемент на тайский массаж.... Так что я теперь еще и в предвкушении чего-то такого.... классного, одним словом....

----------


## Курица

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7g2K...eature=related

народ, посмотрите, а...На меня произвело ЭТО блоьшое впечатление!!! А музыка:rolleyes:

ПРИЯТНОГО ПРОСМОТРА!!!!!!

----------


## Марья

> народ, посмотрите, а...На меня произвело ЭТО блоьшое впечатление!!! А музыка


Танюш, эту вещь посмотрела давным-давно благодаря Юре Борисычу..... В первый раз очень понравилось....А когда стала смотреть во второй - появились сомнения....Посмотри без музыки...тут все она диктует

----------


## Колесо

> шпатычки какие-то...),


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Шпикачки!!!Вкуснятина! :Ok:

----------


## Марья

> Шпикачки!!!Вкуснятина!


точно!!! но все равно не запомню....:biggrin:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> (никак не запомню - как они называются... шпатычки какие-то...),


ой...я пацталом...ржунимагу, *Марья*, :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
шпикачки меня вырубили напрочь!!!
кстати, про ссылку Танюши Курочки-видела несколько интерпритаций на эту музыку и "слова"...



> Лесюньчик! Спасибо за ссылочку, получила море удовольствия!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Шпикачки!!!Вкуснятина!


Шпыкачки я тоже люблю- прощай фигура , еще называется:smile:..
девочки, у нас дождь, а завтра поминальный день, как попадем на кладбище???

----------


## _Лесюня_

> (никак не запомню - как они называются... шпатычки какие-то...),


ой...я пацталом...ржунимагу, *Марья*, :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
шпикачки меня вырубили напрочь!!! Желаю получить истинное удовольствие и наслаждение на массаже. поверь мне ,это просто Belissimo
кстати, про ссылку Танюши Курочки-видела несколько интерпритаций на эту музыку и "слова"...



> Лесюньчик! Спасибо за ссылочку, получила море удовольствия!


пжалуста :Aga: позвольте и мне фотой кинуть:

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*
[IMG]http://*********ru/588466m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

> народ, посмотрите, а...На меня произвело ЭТО блоьшое впечатление!!! А музыка


Мне тоже оооочень понравилось!Спасибо! 

,


> Посмотри без музыки...тут все она диктует


Музыка,конечно,как катализатор,помогает воспринимать,удваивает эффект,но слова.....в них столько смысла!!!!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> девочки, у нас дождь, а завтра поминальный день, как попадем на кладбище???


А у нас на кладбище ходят во вторник,а завтра - Красная горка!

----------


## _Лесюня_

да, и кстати, по красной горке...
Красная горка – это дохристианский древнерусский праздник. Он был связан с проводами зимы и встречей весны. Красные горки – это возвышения, которые после схода снега покрывались зеленой весенней травой. На этих красных ("красивых") горках и проводила гулянья, водила хороводы молодежь. Поскольку во время Великого поста венчания не совершаются, многие пары стремятся повенчаться сразу после поста, считая, что у такого брака будет особое благословение
Раньше, на Красную горку знакомились девушки и парни, они выбирали себе суженых и в игровой, шутливой форме оглашали и выказывали свою привязанность и симпатию. На Красную горку было принято наряжаться в самые красивые наряды и одежды. Встречали праздник всегда с вкусными угощениями: караваями, пирогами.  Красная горка считалась девичьим праздником, и так как в этот день происходили свадьбы и шло усиленное сватовство, то на игры приходили все девушки до единой. Девушки и женщины разными способами пытались привлекать к себе внимание парней, так, кто из них вплетал в волосы цветные яркие ленты, а кто повязывал расписные платки. Все хотели выделиться из большого числа девиц. Оставаться дома и не ходить на гуляния в этот день было просто не дозволительно. Считалось, что просидевшие дома все гуляния юноша или девушка не найдут себе пару или ему достанется распоследняя невеста, а ей - никудышный жених, так как самых лучших "разберут" другие, и что ещё хуже – с непослушными случится несчастье. Весельем заправляла кума или девица, Лада. Она была лучшим знатоком текстов песен и присказок, руководила хороводами, запевала песни, помнила правила игр. 
Красная горка приходится на воскресный день после Пасхи – день, который в церковном словаре называется Антипасхой.  
За Антипасхой следует Фомина неделя, которую и называют Красной горкой. На этой неделе в церкви вспоминают апостола Фому, который пожелал лично удостовериться в воскресении Спасителя, не поверив ученикам, поведавшим ему чудесную весть. По евангельскому сюжету, воскресший Христос явился перед Фомой, чтобы тот мог вложить персты в его раны и своими глазами увидеть, что совершилось чудо. «И не будь неверующим, но верующим», – сказал Спаситель Фоме (Лк., 20:27).

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
И, поскольку, красная горка — праздник торжества любви, зарождения чувств и надежд – я желаю вам ,дорогие мои форумчане:
Весны и праздников. И с сегодняшнего дня, пусть у вас постоянно будет преддверие Красной горки в творческой стезе!!!Много вам заказов хороших и разныйх!!!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*


*Добавлено через 10 минут*
тут, немного я похвасталась. Это мои шаги первые в фотошопе...не знаю ,конечно ,как вам, но мне понравилось очень. Правда, и кропотливостью отличается. Но, думаю ,это поначалу ,потом будет все проще и быстрее, т.е.ок)

а еще, есть ее песенка "Красная Горка". очень заводная и веселая. обрашайтесь)

----------


## Колесо

> а еще, есть ее песенка "Красная Горка". очень заводная и веселая. обрашайтесь)


*Лесюнька,*обращаюсь!!!:wink:

----------


## _Лесюня_

5сек...я ссюда выкладываю)

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
http://files.mail.ru/0FIRPY

вот, принимайте))))))

----------


## Колесо

Лесюнька,не дождусь,спать пойду,завтра забегу и возьму.Заранее спасибо!!!Всем спокойной ночи и приятных снов!У меня уже половина второго ночи,дорвалась!!!Как водицы свежей в жару напилась.Как же мне вас всех не хватало эти дни!Чмок!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Только до двери дошла и оп!!!Песенка меня догнала,уже качаю!!!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Лесюнь*,послушала и спать расхотелось!!! Какая классная песня,настоящий позитив!Спасибо!Это тебе  :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

> Лесюнь,послушала и спать расхотелось!!! Какая классная песня,настоящий позитив!Спасибо!Это тебе


Я тоже качаю, сейчас послушаю. Пришла с юбилея, может тоже спать расхочется, а то хочу отчет написать.
ВСем привет! Я соскучилась по Вам! Что то у меня неделя была, мама дорогая!

----------


## Медведик

Всем доброе утро)))) Вчера было почти лето... а сегодня с утра снежком землю присыпало. Катаклизмы м метаморфозы :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Ленчик а что за суперфинал о чём речь идёт


Оль я уже 8 месяцев "придворная ведущая" сети торгово-развлекательных центров. Провожу праздники и пиар-акции. Основная - СоревноМания (состязания на спортивных игровых автоматах). С января по апрель - была вторая волна. И вот теперь суперфинал...розыгрыш суперпризов и выявление чемпионов. 

Сегодня отработаю финал на последний точке... и усёёёёёё... за это время меня подзабыли и сарафанка уже не работает...рекламу я не даю...для агенств стала дорогой...вот немного отдохну и начну по-новой лапками бить...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Мне кажется, что ты Елена не только счастливая, но и прекрасная!


и премудрая:biggrin: :Oj:  спасибо на добром слове)))))

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> сегодня братьям рассказывала про НАШУ кофейню...


сыну понравилось... сказал - ВКУСНО...аж ужастно  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> мои братики подарили мне абонемент на тайский массаж....


вот это чудо-подарок...релакс души и тела... поделишься впечатлениями???

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Доброго дня всем!

Всплывают рядом две подводные лодки, русская и американская. Капитан-американец говорит своим, что, мол, русским ничего такого не говорить, а то они чуть что - сразу "Пятый отсек, готовсь! Торпедная атака!". Потом выходит на палубу и кричит:
- Хэлло, рашен!!
Русский капитан:
- Что?! Х#$во покрашен? Пятый отсек готовсь! Торпедная атака!!!:tongue:

----------


## Гвиола

*_Лесюня_*,спасибо за песню!

----------


## ovesil

доброе утро, ПОЗИТИВ! А уменя сегодня отличое настроение! У меня сегодня ШОПИНГ!  :062: 
Лесюня и мне песенка понравилась! Теперь буду ходить мурлыкать её :Viannen 20:

----------


## bulya

*ВСЕМ ДОБРЕНЬКОГО УТРЕЧКА*Хорошего настроения, и главное ВЕЗЕНИЯ!

----------


## Donald

> рекламу я не даю...для агенств стала дорогой...вот немного отдохну и начну по-новой лапками бить...


"Заработала телереклама(строчка). Да так, что хоть стой - хоть падай! После первого дня - звонок: 
-Алло, это вы "Известный шоу-мэн? Мне тут нужно несколько акция уличных провести. Сможете?

Кто такая - откуда - молчит, причем, уходит от ответа. Главный вопрос - скока стоит? В итоге:

-Короче говоря, мне нужно в месяц 15(!) 3-хчасовых(!!) акций на улице за... 10 тысяч рублей!!! 

Хотелось, признаться, сказать многое, и в красках, но... продиктовал лишь телефон звукового агенства, чтобы посчитала, сколько лишь аппарат ей обойдется... и выдавил - "Всего доброго..." 

Настроение - ни к черту. Но потом подумал: звонок дуры - тоже показатель действенности рекламы и сам себе это самое настроение поднял!   :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

> 15(!) 3-хчасовых(!!) акций на улице за... 10 тысяч рублей!!!


может она имела ввиду каждая - 10000....тогда учитывая ОПТ - нормально)

----------


## ovesil

> звонок дуры - тоже показатель действенности рекламы


Дим, эт точно! Если даже дура рекламу увидала, то путный человечище 100% найдётся! Выше нос!

----------


## Колесо

> Настроение - ни к черту. Но потом подумал: звонок дуры - тоже показатель действенности рекламы и сам себе это самое настроение поднял!


*Дима,*правильно,что поднял настроение,ведь сегодня праздник - Красная горка!!!Послушай песенку от Лесюни,развейся!А эта - дура или может быть наоборот разведчик:biggrin:,лишь первая ласточка,за ней полетят хорошие птички!!! :Ok: Удачи! :flower: 

Отправляюсь на отчетный концерт своих дочурок - танцорок!С праздником всех и до вечера!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Колесо*,
Удачи молодым ЗВЕЗДАМ Пензенской  области!!!

----------


## ovesil

удачи вам Колёсики!  :Ok: Я тоже мечтаю, чтоб мои дети танцевать стали. Сын ходил 2 года, а потом сказал "Один как дурак среди девчонок" и бросил ходить, теперь надеюсь на дочушку.:smile:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Лесюнь,послушала и спать расхотелось!!! Какая классная песня,настоящий позитив!Спасибо!Это тебе





> _Лесюня_,спасибо за песню!





> Лесюня и мне песенка понравилась! Теперь буду ходить мурлыкать её


рада ,что понравилась. Имеются еще песенки этой исполнительницы. Не менее интересные, прикольное сочетание этно и фольклора в современной обработке.. готова поделиться)))) Кстати, этно-шоу "Красная горка" сегодня в Москве в КЦ Южный выступают:-)




> а сегодня с утра снежком землю присыпало. Катаклизмы м метаморфозы


:eek::eek::eek:кхе...кхе...инетерсные дела, просто в Академе всю ночь лил дождь, утром моросил, весь день пасмурно и распогодилось только час назад. Вот так ,товарищи ,живем мы в одном городе!!!!!

*bulya*, :Oj: эту картинку утром себе копирнула, хотела выставить. Опердила ты меня, Аленка))),да и спасибо, порадовала народ, улыбнула) видимо ,мыслим, одной струей/пардон/, как прапорщик один поговаривал;-)



> -Алло, это вы "Известный шоу-мэн? Мне тут нужно несколько акция уличных провести. *Сможете?*-Короче говоря, мне нужно в месяц 15(!) 3-хчасовых(!!) акций на улице за... 10 тысяч рублей!!!


Дим, вот честно? извини, конечно ,но я прямо выпала со смеху...чтобы час Известного шоу-мэна 200р. стоил - только и:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: можно...
 :Jopa: !!! возращаемся к тому же - люди за 3коп. хотят весь мир у ног!!!
[QUOTE=Медведик] да ниче она другоо не имела,Лен, я уверенна! работая более 5ти лет в рекламе ,и не такое услышишь!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[QUOTE=Колесо]Отправляюсь на отчетный концерт своих дочурок...QUOTE]
Удачи ,и успеха юным покорительницам сцены и юных мальчишечьих сердец!!!
/фото ,кстати, ждемs/

----------


## Helga597

Друзья! Всех с ПРАЗДНИКОМ Красной Горки!!!! :flower:  Всех благ! Сегодня у племянницы ДР, убегавю на праздник, посидим душевно в хорошей кафешке! Вечером постараюсь прибиться к нашему, дорогие, берегу!:smile:

----------


## Колесо

> рада ,что понравилась. Имеются еще песенки этой исполнительницы. Не менее интересные, прикольное сочетание этно и фольклора в современной обработке.. готова поделиться)))) Кстати, этно-шоу "Красная горка" сегодня в Москве в КЦ Южный выступают:-)


Ну,вот сама напросилась,делись скорее ждуууууу!!!


> Удачи молодым ЗВЕЗДАМ Пензенской области!!!





> удачи вам Колёсики! Я тоже мечтаю, чтоб мои дети танцевать стали. Сын ходил 2 года, а потом сказал "Один как дурак среди девчонок" и бросил ходить, теперь надеюсь на дочушку.


[QUOTE=_Лесюня_]


> Отправляюсь на отчетный концерт своих дочурок...QUOTE]
> Удачи ,и успеха юным покорительницам сцены и юных мальчишечьих сердец!!!
> /фото ,кстати, ждемs/


Девчонки,вернулась с концерта,около 30-ти танцев,без антракта,на одном дыхании,просто сказка!!!Первая часть народные, вторая-военной тематики и третья современные ритмы,здорово!!!Мои девчонки,скажу без ложной скромности-солистки,одна в старшей группе,другая в младшей,а есть танцы соединенные(все три группы),это вообще - бомба!!!Я под впечатлением,весь концерт то смеялась,глядя на младшую группу,то плакала,растрогавшись...А кажется совсем недавно и я зажигала по 15 танцев за концерт....только успевала костюмы менять,все помню и запахи и толчею и пустоту после выступления,как я это люблю!!!Фотки обязательно,но позже!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Привет всем позитивщикам и позитивщицам!!!



> весь концерт то смеялась,глядя на младшую группу,то плакала,растрогавшись...


Танюша, фотки в студию:biggrin:!!! 
А пока в студии последние приготовления:biggrin:, я свои выставлю. Но всё по порядку.
У нас тоже пора такая танцевальная наступила. На прошлой неделе сын участвовал в городском хореографическом смотре среди садиков. 

Вот таких 12 казаков 5-6лет и ещё трое трёхлеток выступали. Конечно, восхищаюсь муз. руководителем садиковым, 15 мальчишек такого возраста организовать.



А вчера муж с сыном ездили на конкурс спортивных танцев в соседней области. У малого было дебютное парное выступелние. И всё бы ничего, но только по ошибке их пару поставили танцевать в категории деток, которые на год старше. Но, молодцы наши, не обратили внимание, что стоят с детьми на полголовы выше. Свою программу станцевали нормально. Заняли в серебряном финале вторе место ( а бронзового не было вообще:biggrin:). Зато, после того, как мама партнёрши попыталась внести ясность, на награждение нашу пару вызывали дважды: и со своими, и со старшими. Так что у нас моральная компенсация в виде керамического ангелочка от старшей категории осталась (ой, смайлы в сообщение больше не помещаются!)






А вообще, конечно, невероятно удивительно и трогательно смотреть на вчерашних несмышлёнышей, которые сегодня с бабочками на вороничках и с барышнями за руку по сцене шагают!!!

----------


## Медведик

*Колесо*,
ааааааааааааааааааа я тоже помню........
Девочки и мальчики пришла домой с последнего мероприятия.... впереди непонятки..горизонты открыты и непредсказуемы... 8 месяцев постоянной стабильной работы очень раслабили и напрягли одновременно: сегодня пью пиво, ем острые крыля и грущу...завтра начну включать мозги..думу думать ;))

----------


## Анжелла

> завтра начну включать мозги..думу думать ;))
> __________________


А что случилось? Я где то выпала. У тебя кончилась работа?:wink:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Медведик*,
 Ленчик! Всё будет в шоколаде:wink:! Вот тебе от нас с Андрюхой Шоколадный Заяц:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Девочки,вам еще анекдотик  :flower: 


Учительница привела школьников на экскурсию на стройку. Тут с 10-го этажа недостроеного дома выпадает мужик, разбивается на смерть. После экскурсии в классе учительница решила разобрать этот случай.
- Как вы думаете, ребята, почему дядя упал? - спрашивает учительница.
Машенька поднимает руку и говорит:
- Дяденька не соблюдал технику безопасности.
- Может быть, - говорит учительница. - А ты, что думаешь, Витенька?
- Может быть дядя был пьяный, - отвечает Витя.
- Hе исключено, - говорит учительница.
Тут Вовочка тянет руку и говорит:
- Дяденька ругал мою маму.
- Как это Вовочка, что он такого говорил, - удивляется учительница.
- Он кричал: "Мальчик, твою мать, не шатай лестницу".

----------


## Медведик

> Я где то выпала. У тебя кончилась работа?


Ага Анжел..деньги кончились :biggrin: переходят на совсем эконм-вариант. Всех и всё сокращают((((




> Ленчик! Всё будет в шоколаде


СПАСИБИЩЕЕЕЕЕ!!!! Антистрессик-шоколадик))))

----------


## _Лесюня_

> сегодня пью пиво, ем острые крыля и грущу...


Леночка... пью пиво и ем крылья-эт хорошо... Но грустить-эт не в тему совсем...
/как сказала,а?))))/ты же красавица и умоца, и все у тебя получится. Все сложится. Собиралась ты на майские отдыхать с детками ,вот об этом и думай.
Ты-радость людям дарила. Минутки счастья, солнца и тепла!!! а ты грустишь!!!



> Антистрессик-шоколадик))))


......Шоколадные реки с молочными берегами - русская сказка реализовалась в Лас Вегасе, внутри Белладжио. Каскадный фонтан из шоколада высотой 27 футов - самый большой шоколадный фонтан в мире. Это сладкое течение несет в себе 2100 фунтов черного и белого шоколада. 

Сладкий аромат гипнотизирует и влечет к себе туристов  курорта Спа Тауэр издалека. Это удивительное сооружение было придумано дизайнером Жаном Филиппом Патисье (Jean-Philippe Patisserie), разработка и реализация проекта заняли полтора года. Но итог - работу гения кинетической скульптуры - в буквальном смысле хочется слопать...

*Добавлено через 41 секунду*


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
даже глядя на такое обилие вкуснотищщы вряд ли захочется грустить:smile:

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
*eva-prazdnik*,*Колесо*,
девчата!!! поздравляю вас!!! дети-наша радость, и так здорово, что о них можно еще сказать детинаша гордость! Я помню, мама всегда плакала,сидя в зале, когда выступала. Я с детства и танцевала, и пела)))


зная это ,свидетельница сделала испытание на мою свадьбу жениху)))

ну??? где тут я?:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

*_Лесюня_*,
спасибо - всё хорошо...сила женщины в её слабости..у меня минутная слабость...надолго раскисать не привыкла)))

----------


## _Лесюня_

> .у меня минутная слабость


ну...тогда я воспользуюсь ею, и приглашу тебя... и всех форумчан:
 приходите все в гости ,на тортик в честь начала выздоровления и Красной Горки!!!!!!!! только что испекла:


вкусннейший!!!!!!!!!время полного приготовления-час!


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Ну,вот сама напросилась,делись скорее ждуууууу!!!


Танюш!!! ссылочку с пятью песенками кинула в личку:smile: :flower:

----------


## Медведик

> ну??? где тут я?


в шубке!!!!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

***
Комиссия принимает новый панельный дом. Решили проверить звукоизоляцию. Два члена комиссии разошлись в соседние квартиры. Один через стену кричит:
– Ты меня слышишь?!
– Не ори. Я тебя вижу.
:rolleyes:

----------


## Donald

> ну??? где тут я?


Справа внизу! Так?

----------


## Марья

> ну??? где тут я?


самая нижняя слева...

----------


## Курица

> ну??? где тут я?


в левом верхнем ряду вторая- в шляпке соломенной????????

----------


## sokolixa

Добрый вечер!

Тэ- э-э-кс...



Йе-е-е-е-есссс!!!! Получилось!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Это я после "убойных" выходных!  :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Ур-р-ря-я-я-я!!! Заработало!!!!!!




Когда "слезаешь с дерева", испытываешь просто щенячью радость от постижения тайн прогресса и освоения ещё одной кнопки!  :tongue:

*Добавлено через 19 минут*



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от _*Лесюня*_
> ну??? где тут я?
> *самая нижняя слева...*


Присоединяюсь.

Или всё-таки балерина?

*Добавлено через 20 минут*



> Я с детства и танцевала, и пела


Колись!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Колесо

> Танюш!!! ссылочку с пятью песенками кинула в личку


Лесюнька,спасибо,понравилось!!! :flower:  Надо еще поискать эту исполнительницу.

Так,а теперь рецептиком делись,вот я какая,неугомонная!Все мне надо и надо:biggrin:




> ну??? где тут я?


Я думаю,девушка,принимающая ванну....:wink:

----------


## Donald

*РњМАРЬЯ*,
 Маришка, с праздником! С Днём рождения!!!!!!!!! Будь всегда отчаянна, добра, красива и... желанна! Во всех смыслах и ВСЕМИ!  
Марина, пусть сбываются мечты! ЛЮБЛЮ!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  kisskisskisskisskiss

----------


## Курица

> Маришка, с праздником! С Днём рождения!!!!!!!!! Будь всегда отчаянна, добра, красива и... желанна! Во всех смыслах и


Дима, это ты о той, которая завтра отмечает свой ДР? Значение имени которой
_"морская" (лат.). Не зря это имя - в честь моря: есть в его обладательнице что-то притягательное, как морской пляж. Только не стоит далеко заплывать за буйки, а то спасатель может не успеть прийти на помощь. Это, конечно, образное выражение, но Марина действительно напоминает набегающую волну прибоя. В душевном порыве она проявляет буйство чувств, а на следующий день - спокойна и ровна._(с) О той. которую оценил любой, читающий ее посты на форуме и  любит любой, познакомившийся с нею въявь??? О нашей Марине-*Марье*? Вау! Пора готовиться к празднику...:wink:

----------


## Марья

*Donald*,
*Курица*,
Дима, Танечка, спасибо, мои дорогие!!! Я родилась в пол-одиннадцатого вечера, так что до самого факта, как говорится... как до Китая..... 
Ваши поздравления, ваше отношение ко мне, как и всех тех, кто еще сегодня мне напишет, дорогого стоит...слов нет.... НО!!!
Я просто безумно благодарна своим родителям. а особенно, отцу за то, что просто вдолбили мне в мозги, что я самая умная, самая красивая, самая талантливая, самая счастливая..... Но, при всем при этом, они не забыли мне вдолбить, что я такая не единственная  на белом свете... Вообще все люди такие, просто кто-то из них знает об этом, а кто-то нет.... ООООГРОМНОЕ мое счастье быть здесь, среди умнейших, красивейших, талантливейших, счастливейших.... Я - ДОМА!!!! И это ли не позитив???

----------


## Гвиола

*_Лесюня_*,я думаю,что ты первая в нижнем ряду слева.:smile: :Ok:

----------


## Колесо

Марья-Мариночка! С днем рождения! 


> ООООГРОМНОЕ мое счастье быть здесь, среди умнейших, красивейших, талантливейших, счастливейших.... Я - ДОМА!!!! И это ли не позитив???


Огромное счастье для всех нас,форумчан,что ты ЕСТЬ среди нас!!! Здоровья,счастья,творческих находок и денежных заказов,отдачи от работы и всего-всего-всего!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/575195.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ElenaS

Марья, поздравляю тебя с неумолимо надвигающимся Днем Рождения!

Пусть все будет волшебно, пусть море цветов, океан улыбок, тысячи смс, миллионы писем и миллиарды телефонных звонков с поздравлениями и теплыми словами. А вечером, как апогей торжества, мужчина с квадратиками на животе из торта выпрыгивающий!

Торжественный  бабах салют в твою честь и песня!

Хапи бездай ту ю
Хапи бездай ту ю
Хапи бездай диа Марья
Хапи бездай ту юююююююю!

----------


## manja

*В теме школа бабок ежек....5 мая 2009 года состоится необычный концерт... Мы его назвали творческим отчетом...

Я хотела бы пригласить к нам ... форумчан, чтобы вы поддержали наших дорогих участниц, которых насчиталось ровно 23......

Я знаю что все участницы волнуются....и каждая заслуживает ваших добрых слов....
Просьба ко всем кто приходит к нам в гости...в нашу школу...
относиться ко всем будущим выставленным программкам...по теме творческого отчета... с уважением 
Это всего навсего.... пробные полеты...которые каждая из нас делает...
И потому давайте будем относиться к этому так, чтобы у каждой бабульки_ появилось желание выпендриться еще не раз....
Ведь мы только начинаем.... учиться....
Потому.......прошу и в тоже время повторяю........очень большая просьба.....
Давайте поддержим их всех....
Жду ваших слов поддержки._в нашей школе бабок ежек.....
ко всем участницам первого творческого отчета.. 5 мая 2009 года...*

----------


## ЖасМи

Девочки! У меня сегодня ТАКОЙ  ДЕНЬ! 20 лет назад в моей жизни распустился самый красивый цветочек. Имя этого цветочка - ВИКТОРИЯ! Я счастлива и горжусь своей дочерью!

----------


## manja

> Девочки! У меня сегодня ТАКОЙ ДЕНЬ! 20 лет назад в моей жизни распустился самый красивый цветочек. Имя этого цветочка - ВИКТОРИЯ! Я счастлива и горжусь своей дочерью!


Удачи тебе родная моя и твоему цветочку...
пусть никакие ветры и ураганы не помешают ей цвести дальше...
дай бог счастья ей.....и тебе тоже....

----------


## Donald

*ElenaS*,
 Леночка, и тебя с Днем рождения! Счастья тебе и исполнения желаний! Добра и счастливого материнства! И... почаще балуй нас своими бесподобными постами!

----------


## Сильва

*Жасмин*,
*Марья*, с вас  
А от нас вам -   и

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

:br:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Марина, с днем рождения!
Без ошибок не прожить на свете,
Коль весь век не прозябать в тени.
Только б, шли ошибки эти
Не от бедности – от щедрости души.
Не беда что тянешься ко многому,
Плохо, коль не тянет не к чему.
Не всегда, на верную дорогу,
Мы сразу пробиваемся сквозь тьму.
И когда пробьешься, не сворачивай,
И на помощь маму не зови.
Я хочу, чтоб чистой и удачливой
Ты была в работе и любви.
Если горько вдруг обидит кто-то
Будет трудно, но переживешь
Хуже, коль полюбишь по расчету
И на сердце приголубишь ложь.
Ты не будь жестока с виноватым,
А сама виновна - повинись,
Все мы люди, а не автоматы.
Все же не простая штука – ЖИЗНЬ!

----------


## Donald

*ЖАСМИН*,
 С Днем рождения, МАМАША! Доча - класс! Филигранная работа! Чувствуется профессионализм родителей! С Рождением дочи-красавицы!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> Счастье идет по дороге вместе с нами и   мы, подчас, не замечаем его. А всякая гадость, пошлость  ложаться поперек дороги и люди тотчас же на них натыкатся. ..."


всем доброе утро!
 еще не читала вас. а написали написали:smile:

Маняшин стишок про счастье настолько попал четко. но боьше меня поразило то что у меня есть  минитрилогия в прозе, пару предложений в каждой части. и там одна часть про радость. ТАК ПОХОЖЕ:eek: я вчера весь дом перерыла. не нашла. но обязательно найду. точно мысли в воздухе летают и в их поле попадают разные люди и рождают очень похожие  идеи. предметы.

 сны про свадьбу надоели. буду пить Глицинчик. сегодня приснилось что жду свадьбу в зале для встречи. слышу на улице гам хохот. оказывается эта свадьба приехала и сама по себе там встречается совершенно по незадуманному.   разные предметы на свадьбу мне не привезли.с ужасом жду и думаю а есть ли у меня с собой блокнот.как у Ксюши.

раздается страшное шипение и сипение. включились музыканты. из колонок идет просто треск как при настройке радио. музыканты не мои а супер дешевые что нашли молодые. подхожу к певицы. спрашиваю.что у тебя за микрофон. она мне" Да друзья короочный дали". это меня доконало. проснулась в 3 ночи. и до 6 утра крутилась.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Поздравьте меня! Я проснулась наконец-то от зимней спячки! 
Хорошо! Всё будет хо-ро-шо!!!
Всем дружно постучать по дереву, недругам скрутить дулю и показать  :Jopa:  !
Заметьте, друзья, как нескучно сезон открылся! 
А мы прорвёмся! Где там рекламная акция?
Вместе мы- сила!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Жасмин,с именинницей тебя ( я правильно понимаю, что такое обращение принято на форуме?)

У куста набухла почка,

Куст отходит ото сна.

У двоих родилась дочка,

В этот дом пришла весна.

Расцветет из почки роза,

Красотой к себе маня,

Устраняя жизни прозу,

Вытирая серость дня.

Мамы с папой повторенье,

Жизни маленький росток,

Ваша дочка – загляденье

И красива, как цветок.

Пусть цветет как роза в мае,

Пусть уйдут все беды прочь.

Этот тост я поднимаю

За родителей и дочь!:tongue:

----------


## Касатик

Какое все же шикарное чувство - гордость за своего ребенка!От всей души вам обем радости, света и любви!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Пьяный мужик лежит в канаве и стонет: 
- Оооой.... 
Подтянулся народ. 
- Ооооооой.... 
- Мужик, тебе что плохо? 
- Оооой цветет калинаааа! :Aga:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> в шубке!!!!!!





> Справа внизу! Так?





> самая нижняя слева...





> в левом верхнем ряду вторая- в шляпке соломенной????????





> Присоединяюсь.Или всё-таки балерина?
> Добавлено через 20 минут
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от _Лесюня_ 
> Я с детства и танцевала, и пела
> Колись!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Я думаю,девушка,принимающая ванну....





> _Лесюня_,я думаю,что ты первая в нижнем ряду слева.


ОБАЛДЕТЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
вообще-то я, мне так кажется ,уже выставляла эту фотку....захожу и думаю, вот напишут... Ты ,Олесенька, б а л д а! по 5 раз одно и тоже выставлять...а тут....
е-мое ,я как ребенка маленькая радовалась), и знаете кто угадал?НЕ ПОВЕРИТЕ!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
а никто! да, вот так..
вот она я....


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
вы знаете ,я думала: чего тут отгадывать? ведь он с тоже с 5 попыток не отгадал...

фото со свадьбы.......наерное фото было маленькое...не четкое... тогда же не было цифры...

----------


## Колесо

> вот она я....


 :Ok:

----------


## Katjatja

Лесюня мне так радостно, что я угадала.  правда я фото вообще не расматривала . каким-то седьмым чувством. глянула сразу в правый угол нижний. и моментально за секунду подумала вот эта. жалко не написала.но думаю вы мне поверите.  а когда угадывала подумала ну как тут угадаешь лиц то совсем не видно. урааааа!

----------


## Donald

> вы знаете ,я думала: чего тут отгадывать?


Ой... да-а-а...  :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ура-ура, я тожее так думала, честно! Это фото было внизу слева. Дело в том, что лично меня так папа всегда фотал на новый год в пышной юбке Снежиночки!

----------


## Гвиола

*Жасмин*,Жанночка,поздравляю с днём рождения доченьки!
*День праздничный, Виктория!
С твоим рожденьем! - вторю я.
Всегда она стремится
Лучшего добиться -
Приходится трудиться,
Чтоб самоутвердиться.
Она цветочек тонкий,
Чувствительной бывает,
Но стебелек не ломкий,
И ветер не сломает.
До цветка дотронуться -
Качается планета.
Пусть все у Вики сложится,
Жизнь даст на все ответы.* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/572119m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## _Лесюня_

*Марьюшка!!!! ты такая*
*замечательная
          добрая
              жизнерадостная
                   красивая
                         с прекрасным голосом
                            такими ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО красивыми живыми глазами*

я так рада знакомству с тобой!!! Оставайсятакой же яркой, милой, смешно и.....

..........................................Р А З Н О Й.......................................................
_все что пожалели - пусть удвоится
все что ты захочешь, чтоб сбылось
ты ,Марьяш, тыкая умница
Пусть всегда во всем тебе везет!!!!_

_очень тебя люблю._
_Лесюня_ и Вова!!!!

----------


## Марья

*_Лесюня_*,
оооооооооой..... я сегодня не доживу до пол-одиннадцатого от переизбытка эмоций...  :Oj:  Леся, Володя, спасибо, мои дорогие!!! Хочу все эти фотки себе по отдельности...

----------


## _Лесюня_

> _Лесюня_,
> оооооооооой..... я сегодня не доживу до пол-одиннадцатого от переизбытка эмоций...  Леся, Володя, спасибо, мои дорогие!!! Хочу все эти фотки себе по отдельности...


Мариш!!!! :flower: 
лови на почту. только, они не отличного качества, т.к. я со всех фот, которые имеются у нас со встречи урезала... :Oj: вот

----------


## Анжелла

Марья! Поздравляю с днем рождения! 

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
Жаннусик! Такой цветочек у тебя прекрасный получился! Поздравляю! Дочу целуй!

----------


## sokolixa

Привет!

[IMG]http://*********ru/19900.gif[/IMG]

Второй день балдею от того, что научилась вставлять картинки в сообщения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/21932.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Марья*,
*Желаем бодрости и смеха, Плюс здоровья и успеха. Много лет прожить, как в сказке, В полном здравии и ласке, И в честь праздника такого Выпить чарочку хмельного.*

----------


## Анжелла

Дима! Первый мой мужчина! С днем рождения!

----------


## Озорная

*_Лесюня_*,



> и знаете кто угадал?НЕ ПОВЕРИТЕ!!!!
> 
> Добавлено через 2 минуты
> а никто! да, вот так..
> вот она я....


Яяяяяяяяяяяяяя угадала, толька написать вовремя не успела!!!  Поздно ты, Лесюня, послала меня.... в ПОЗИТИВ... :biggrin: Я, как новичок, шарахаюсь по темам и не поспеваю за вами всеми к последней раздаче  :Oj: 

Отрезай мне скорей кусок своего вкусного торт в качестве приза, а то, я опять опаздаю.... :Vah: 

Правда я еще подумывала и о девчушке с малышом, но больше склонялась к предпоследней фотке. НО... ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ НЕ СУДЯТ!:tongue:

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*Katjatja*,



> Лесюня мне так радостно, что я угадала. правда я фото вообще не расматривала . каким-то седьмым чувством. глянула сразу в правый угол нижний. и моментально за секунду подумала вот эта. жалко не написала.но думаю вы мне поверите. а когда угадывала подумала ну как тут угадаешь лиц то совсем не видно. урааааа!


Катя, прошу сорри, я свой ответ отправила для Лесюни, как только прочитала ее слова о том, что никто не угадал. А следущие посты не успела просмотреть :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 

Простите тормознутого новичка, кусок торта возвращаю, как не заслуженный... вовремя...:frown:

----------


## Озорная

Жанна, я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и пожеланиям по поводу дня рождения дочи!

А ВСЕХ именинников поздравляю с их днем рождения и желаю ВСЕМ только ПОЗИТИВА!!!

Извините, что не персонально.... не научилась я еще шустренько все делать....
(Вы будете смеяться, но с одной только картинкой провозилась больше часа, аж самой смешно стало как лихо у меня *ничего не получается* с первого раза:biggrin:)
Но я её, таки, СДЕЛАЛА :rolleyes:

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ  ВСЕХ !!!*

----------


## Медведик

*Donald*,
ДИМАААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААА
С днём рожденья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Желаю тебе оставаться собой.....и бытьт настолько счастливым, чтобы осчастливить всех окружающих и любящих тебя людей))))))
Димочка спасибо что ты есть!!!!! Ты наш ДОНАЛЬД....всегда весёлый, всегда открытый и дарящий себя без остатка))) [img]http://s16.******info/29b118b1e2fcfd9fa508a10a1af3aa6a.gif[/img]

----------


## Сильва

Привет всем! 
Дима,

----------


## Katjatja

> Катя, прошу сорри, я свой ответ отправила для Лесюни, как только прочитала ее слова о том, что никто не угадал. А следущие посты не успела просмотреть
> 
> Простите тормознутого новичка, кусок торта возвращаю, как не заслуженный... вовремя...:frown:


 привет всем.
 кушай на здоровье. :smile: не помню кто, но кто-то из девочек третий угадал.  да и Лесюня как пить дать мега торт забацала.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Добрый день!

Вынужденная демонстрация...

Димка влетел в родительскую спальню и радостно запрыгал на кровати:
- А я знаю - вы ночью не спите ! Вы кое-что делаете !
Ошарашенные родители молчали. Было видно, что такого от 8-летнего сыночка они не ожидали. Мама покраснела, а папа пытался найти подходящие слова.
- Э... Ну, понимаешь, сынок, как бы тебе объяснить...
Димка заинтересована смотрел на красного от стыда отца[ далее ].
- У папы есть...э...инструмент. Понимаешь ? (Димка закивал головой.) У тебя он тоже есть, но маленький. Игрушечный пока, так сказать... И папа...ммм... двигает им туда-сюда... А у мамы есть...о, господи... шкурка. Она тоже ей делает туда-сюда. Ну, в целом, понятно ?
Отец вытер вспотевший лоб и уставился на сына. Димка кивнул головой и ответил:
- Все понятно, пап. Но я от вас не отстану, пока вы мне не покажете...
Мать с отцом переглянулись. Их глаза значительно увеличились в размерах. Казалось, между ними шел немой диалог: "Блин, доигрались. Ну что - покажем ?" "Покажем, что ж еще делать-то !"

Отец встал с кровати и объявил:

- Специально для Дмитрия Сергеевича ! Исполняется впервые... для него !

Димка хихикнул и сел на кровати поудобнее.

- Ночью мы это докончить не успели, поэтому доделаем сейчас !

С этими словами отец достал свой "инструмент" из широких штанов и принялся им размахивать:

- Гляди, сына, шо сейчас будет...
Мать, подготовив свою "шкурку", замерла в ожидании...

Полчаса супруги работали не покладая конечностей на потребу своего любимого сыночка. Они выделывали порой такие замысловатые штуки, что Димка охал, визжал и хлопал в ладоши... ТАКОЕ он видел впервые !!!

Наконец, уставшие родители отложили лобзик, наждак и дрель, и присели на кровать.

- Держи, сынок ! Эту модель планера мы уже третий день с матерью выпиливаем по ночам, чтобы сюрприз тебе сделать ! С Днем Рожденья, сынок !!!  :Oj:

----------


## Donald

Для всех родителей - позитифф:

Если вы родители - Ласкатели, хвалители.

Если вы родители - Прощатели, любители.

Если разрешители, купители, дарители.

Тогда вы не родители, а просто восхитители!

А если вы родители - Ворчатели, сердители.

А если вы родители - Ругатели, стыдители.

Гулять не отпускатели, собакозапретители...

То знаете родители, Вы просто крокодители!!!

Блинннннн!Ё Класссс! Шибка нравиццо!

----------


## sokolixa

Сегодня - День поминовения усопших.
Пришла с кладбища...
Пухом им земля...

[IMG]http://*********ru/180218.jpg[/IMG]


А жизнь продолжается!!!

----------


## Касатик

> Для всех родителей - позитифф:
> 
> Если вы родители - Ласкатели, хвалители


С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС, УВАЖАЕМЫЙ DONALD!!! ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УПЕХОВ, ЗАДОРА, АЗАРТА, РАДОСТИ И ХВАЛИТЕЛЬНО-ВОСХИТИТЕЛНОЙ ПУБЛИКИ!!!!

----------


## Donald

*Касаткина Наталия*,
 Спасибо, милая! Ой, я уж и сбился со счету - но точно скажу: столько поздравлений я еще НИКОГДА в жизни не принимал!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Сегодня-день поминовения усопших

*Вспоминайте ушедших...

Вспоминайте ушедших... Любимых, хороших.. невечных.
Эта память - бесценный, лишь нам предназначенный дар.
Жаль, что боль от потери ни опыт, ни время не лечат:
Каждый новый удар так же страшен, как первый удар.* 

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
*
А сейчас о веселом 
Дмитрий,с днем рождения!

Самые заветные желания –
Обязательно сбудутся…
Самые чудесные события –
Непременно произойдут…
Самые радостные ожидания –
Подарит судьба…
Все самое замечательное
Случится именно с тобой!
Пусть исполнятся все твои мечты!
С днем рождения!* :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Колесо

Пришла с кладбища,там так тихо,спокойно.Столько людей,целый город!Всегда,когда возвращаюсь оттуда, ощущение выполненного долга,умиротворения,как после посещения церкви...А для меня, очень важно, вот это душевное спокойствие!порой бывает ни с того,ни с сего накатит вдруг какая-то тревога и не знаешь чем это вызвано и как от неё избавиться.А сегодня такая благодать!!!
Скоро убегаю на занятия в спорт зал и бассейн,вторник ведь!А медвежонок в баню,да?

----------


## Volodя

А у вас сегодня день поминовения ??? У нас в Воскресенье, понедельник и 9 мая.

----------


## optimistka17

> А у вас сегодня день поминовения ???


Естесственно сегодня. *Через 9 дней после Пасхи...* :Aga:

----------


## Volodя

> * Через 9 дней после Пасхи...*


А у нас через неделю, и на 8-й день в некоторых сёлах

----------


## Медведик

> А медвежонок в баню,да?


ага Танюш...только пришла...сегодняшний заплыв посвятила Диме Дональду....плавала и крякала...поздравляя его с ДНЮЮЮЮХОООЙ

----------


## Анатольевна

> сегодняшний заплыв посвятила Диме Дональду....*плавала и крякала...*


Представляю эту картину... :biggrin: Ржунимагу... :Ok:

----------


## Volodя

*Анатольевна*,
 Просто, в Новосибе открылся сезон купания...:biggrin: , кстати, я уже побывал в реке...:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Просто, в Новосибе открылся сезон купания...


Да открылся-то это ладно... Володя, у вас уже так тепло, что можно в реке купаться? Или ты экстремалил? У нас-то до сих пор через день снег идёт...

Я вот просто представила: плывёт себе Ленуська вся такая красивенькая, рыженькая, и на весь бассейн раздаётся:"Кря-кря...Кря-кря...Кря-кря...":biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> рыженькая, и на весь бассейн раздаётся:"Кря-кря..


 :Aga:  и чего только не сделаешь ради такого праздника - днюхи нашего Димыча)

----------


## Volodя

*Анатольевна*,
 Неудачно на рыбалку пошёл... Называется.... :biggrin: вода ещё холоодная... но на улице душно... ужас...

----------


## Колесо

> ага Танюш...только пришла...сегодняшний заплыв посвятила Диме Дональду....плавала и крякала...поздравляя его с ДНЮЮЮЮХОООЙ


Вот,теперь и у меня стимул появился,знаю,как себя оторвать от дивана(устала после кладбища).Итак*,Дима,это все для тебя*!!!:biggrin:Иду в бассейн!!!Буду поздно всем пока!

----------


## Lorry

*sokolixa*,



> Сегодня - День поминовения усопших.


Лариса , спасибо тебе большое что напомнила . 
А вот я совсем забыла какой сегодня день , сразу же позвонила маме и та всю неделю помнила , а сегодня из головы вылетело.
Всё бросаю и бегу печь блины .
Спасибо ещё раз .

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Сегодня Ра́доница – день особого всецерковного поминовения умерших в Русской Православной Церкви. Совершается на девятый день от Пасхи.Этимологически слово «радоница» восходит к словам «род» и «радость», причем особое место Радоницы в годичном круге церковных праздников — сразу после Светлой пасхальной недели — как бы обязывает христиан не скорбеть и не сетовать по поводу смерти близких, а, наоборот, радоваться их рождению в другую жизнь — жизнь вечную. Победа над смертью, одержанная смертью и воскресением Христа, вытесняет печаль о временной разлуке с родными.

Сегодня у нас весь город с раннего утра до позднего вечера посещают  кладбище. Такое впечатление, что там массовое гуляние. И я вам сейчас расскажу о необыкновенной вещи, прямо чудо какое-то. Мне очень хотелось сегодня побывать на одной могиле, но я не имела ни малейшего представления где она, в какой стороне кладбища находится. А кладбище у нас огромнейшее, старое, не знаю сколько гектаров. И обходя своих родных и знакомых, я просто попросила исполнения моего желания, не знаю каким образом, но только, чтобы оно исполнилось. И что вы думаете.... я на этом бескрайнем кладбище вдруг оказалась у этой могилы.... Слов у меня больше нет....

----------


## Колесо

> радоваться их рождению в другую жизнь — жизнь вечную. Победа над смертью, одержанная смертью и воскресением Христа, вытесняет печаль о временной разлуке с родными.


Да,Ирина,все идут и поздравляют друг друга с праздником, произносят вновь:Христос воскрес!"

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Спасибо за рассказ!

Мне как-то неловко писать в такой день о своих мелких земных проблемах...Ну вот такое сегодня случилось...Шила дочке платье на выпускной...Такое событие, ребёнок в предвкушении...И вот...померили...размер её, но сидит...ну как "корове седло", честное слово!  :Jopa:  Модель не подошла. Из "Бурды"...Вообще-то такое с нами редко бывает, но случился вот такой случай...:biggrin: Весь мой труд на смарку, не говоря уж о затратах на ткань и аксессуары...Дитё в трансе...Я правда уже привыкла не расстраиваться из-за такой ерунды...Но времени жалко...Вот так... :Tu:  Дочка у меня широкоплечая и грудь не маленькая...Будем другое шить теперь...С удовольствием бы послушала ваших советов, девочки.:smile:

----------


## ovesil

> И я вам сейчас расскажу о необыкновенной вещи, прямо чудо какое-то. Мне очень хотелось сегодня побывать на одной могиле, но я не имела ни малейшего представления где она, в какой стороне кладбища находится. А кладбище у нас огромнейшее, старое, не знаю сколько гектаров. И обходя своих родных и знакомых, я просто попросила исполнения моего желания, не знаю каким образом, но только, чтобы оно исполнилось. И что вы думаете.... я на этом бескрайнем кладбище вдруг оказалась у этой могилы.... Слов у меня больше нет....


Ирина-ветерок, со мной та же история сегодня произошла, мне на днях приснился одноклассник, который умер 3 года назад, причём не в первый раз снится именно в день своего рождения или в день своей смерти, и вот сегодня мужу говорю давай съездим к нему на могилку, в итоге поехала сама. После похорон я ни разу не была на его могиле, вот подъезжаю, думаю где бы поставить машину, чтоб потом развернуться можно было, поехала немного вперёд, развернулась, дверь открыла, выхожу и глаза поднимаю, и встать с кресла не смогла, потому что подняв глаза я увидела его фотографию на памятнике, я оказалась...  прямо напротив его могилки. Девчонки я ещё минуты 3 сидела в машине с открытой дверью... у меня тоже слов нет.....

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Ksana tenlarks*, у меня таже ф...ня, я правда еще не сшила,но !!!!! тот фасон.котрый я ей предлагаю - ей не нравится, длинну - не выбрали, короче материал и аксесуары лежат, но боюсь приступать , чтобы не было таких моментов, потому как с монетками совсем никак )))) фасонов кучу насмотрели, а сойтись не можем!!!
 посмотрела еще диски с выкройками свадебных платьев и думаю от туда что то буду брать)))

----------


## Сильва

Девчонки, сижу, читаю, а самочувствие хрено-о-вое! голова разрывается, что-то на кашель пробивает, да и вАще что-то не то... Устала, наверное, весенний авитаминоз. Это про меня:

----------


## sokolixa

*Сильва*, 



> Девчонки, сижу, читаю, а самочувствие хрено-о-вое! голова разрывается, что-то на кашель пробивает, да и вАще что-то не то... Устала, наверное, весенний авитаминоз.


[IMG]http://*********ru/87543.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/304547.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Мэри Эл*,
 Спасибо за поддержку! Я перебираю журналы снова и снова, у меня их целый вагон...То, что предлагаю, ей не нравится, а сама не знает, чего теперь хочет...Нашла вот сейчас один фасончик из трикотажа...Ух...Вот попала...:biggrin:
Может фотки есть у кого девочки заканчивали...

----------


## Анжелла

> Девчонки, сижу, читаю, а самочувствие хрено-о-вое! голова разрывается, что-то на кашель пробивает, да и вАще что-то не то... Устала,


Светик! Ты чего это дорогая там расклеилась, давай ка вставай! :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*Всем молодым и красивым дамам форума* (а других тут просто нет!) - руководство к действию.

Не пинайте сильно за многа букафф, не получилось загрузить и выставить только ссылку :Oj: 

*КОДЕКС КРАСОТЫ ИЗ БАБУШКИНОГО АЛЬБОМА*

То, что позволительно и приемлемо сейчас, 100 лет назад посчитали бы безумием. Одежда, которую носят женщины в наши дни, посчитали бы верхом безвкусицы и разврата. То, как мы живем, наши бабушки и прабабушки осудили бы, и это стало бы главной темой для бесед в так называемых "салонах". И неудивительно! Вот по каким законам и принципам жили тогда светские дамы и первые красавицы России.


*КОСТЮМ*
Искусство одеваться - одно из самых необходимых качеств, которым должна обладать светская красавица, желающая нравиться и иметь успех. Для этого светской красавице необходимо найти хорошую портниху. Но вполне положиться на вкус и фантазию портнихи невозможно. Светская красавица должна прибегать к советам своих ближайших друзей, преимущественно из художников, адвокатов и инженеров путей сообщения, а также посещать французский театр. Советоваться насчет туалета с мужем или бывать в русском драматическом театре - совершенно бесполезно и даже вредно, ибо мужья обыкновенно ровно ничего не понимают по этой части, а русские драматические актрисы совершенно не умеют одеваться. Порядочная женщина должна переменить в сутки, по крайней мере, семь костюмов: утренний, для завтрака, для прогулки или визитов, обеденный, послеобеденный, вечерний и ночной. Сообразно семи костюмам полагается семь различных корсетов, семь перемен белья и семь перемен обуви (включая ночные туфельки). Хороший тон требует, между прочим, чтобы утром была надета бледно-розовая сорочка, а ночью - черная шелковая. Восстав от сна, светская красавица должна ежедневно принимать теплую ванну.

*ВАННА*
Самое лучшее, если ванна делается из молока (цельного, а не снятого), в которое недурно прибавлять еще одну-две бутылки хороших сливок. Но, поскольку порядочное молоко, а тем более хорошие сливки чрезвычайно трудно достать в Петербурге, молочную ванну можно заменить обыкновенной водяной, в которую, однако, прибавлять: несколько фунтов миндальных отрубей; бутылку одеколона (тройного); две унции розовой эссенции; четверть фунта лаврового листа; несколько штук померанцевых корок; фиалковый корень; фунт соды.

*РАЗГОВОР*
Разговор светской красавицы ведется на французском языке. Надо говорить так быстро и часто чтобы издали казалось - горох сыплется. Если даже приходится говорить по-русски, то она должна не выговаривать звуков "р" и "л".

*ЦВЕТ ЛИЦА*
Цвет лица у светской красавицы может быть двоякий: или интересно-бледный, или обольстительно-свежий. Брюнеткам больше идет интересно-матовая бледность, а блондинкам - розовые щеки. Светская красавица, желающая иметь матовую бледность, должна принимать три раза в день толченый мел (хорошо очищенный мел можно получать в аптекарских магазинах; употреблять мелки, предназначенные для карточной игры, нельзя) и пить уксус и лимонный сок. Кроме того, все лицо на ночь густо покрывается особыми составами, продаваемыми в парфюмерных магазинах. Румяный цвет лица - что называется, кровь с молоком - достигается употреблением полусырого бифштекса и ростбифа и питьем молока. На ночь к обеим щекам привязывается по сырой телячьей котлете костями вверх. В парфюмерных магазинах можно достать прелестные нежные румяна.

*БОЛЕЗНЬ*
Болезнь светской красавицы бывает двоякая: обыкновенная и чрезвычайная. Обыкновенная, общепринятая болезнь есть мигрень. Этой болезнью надо пользоваться смотря по обстоятельствам. Чрезвычайные болезни светских красавиц придумываются особыми дамскими докторами, причем сообразно придуманной болезни определяется то или иное заграничное путешествие. Чем необыкновеннее и мудренее название болезни, придуманное докторами, тем интереснее и значительнее считается в свете положение больной и тем больше гонорара должен получить придумавший болезнь доктор (ибо для того он и учился).

*УТРО МОЛОДОЙ ДАМЫ*
Утро молодой женщины не должно начинаться ни слишком рано, ни слишком поздно. Лучше всего вставать около одиннадцати часов, конечно, если молодая женщина не танцевала до четырех часов утра. Если молодой женщине по той или иной причине приходится встать очень рано, то ей надо избегать будильников. Будильник может испугать. Самое лучшее - приказать прислуге завести в назначенный час граммофон, поставленный в соседней комнате. И пусть он исполняет какую-нибудь оперную арию. Утром молодая женщина одевается в пеньюар и туфельки. Корсет не обязателен. Утро посвящается занятиям. Главное занятие молодой женщины - это прическа. Прическа не должна быть однообразна. Она меняется вместе с туалетом, временем дня и года, с погодой, с настроением. Пробежать утром газету необходимо, чтобы быть в курсе событий, особенно первых представлений и сенсационных процессов, и уметь поддержать разговор в обществе, поскольку в обществе говорят теперь не только о погоде, но и о событиях дня. Однако чтение политических телеграмм для молодой женщины не обязательно, особенно про разные парламентские события и речи. Молодая женщина должна получать несколько журналов мод и внимательно изучать их. Она должна просматривать и все новые французские романы, потому что во французских романах не только бывает замечательная психология женского сердца, но и попадаются чрезвычайно поучительные описания дамских туалетов. После завтрака молодая женщина, переодевшись в дневной туалет и причесавшись, идет с визитами или к своей портнихе.

*ПРОГУЛКИ И ВИЗИТЫ*
Ходить молодой женщине по улице одной пешком совершенно не принято, а с непривычки даже и опасно, поскольку легко попасть под экипаж, сломать себе ногу, натолкнуться на фонарный столб. Если брать с собой на прогулку ливрейного лакея, то это тоже мало поможет делу. Потому что не принято ходить под руку со своим ливрейным лакеем. Изредка для моциона можно брать с собой мужа. Выезжать одной в открытом экипаже не совсем удобно, ибо молодую женщину могут принять за кокотку. Компаньонки и бедные родственницы в этом случае не помогают. Поэтому молодая женщина может воспользоваться для выездов каретой, но кучер не должен быть молод и красив, что может скомпрометировать женщину. Лошади не должны быть слишком резвы. Резвые лошади могут понести и разбить или кого-нибудь задавить. Между тем задавить прохожего - в высшей степени неприлично, потому что молодая женщина может стать героиней уличной истории и даже может попасть в газеты.

*СМЕХ И СЛЕЗЫ*
Смех и слезы светской красавицы должны быть красивы и изящны. Смех должен быть не громкий, но рассыпчатый. При плаче можно уронить не более трех-четырех слезинок и наблюдать, чтобы не испортить цвет лица.

*ВЕЧЕР И НОЧЬ МОЛОДОЙ ДАМЫ*
Ложиться спать молодой женщине следует около часа ночи. В постели - перелистывать французский роман. Засыпая, ни о чем грустном, неприятном и тяжелом не думать, в особенности об убийцах, нищих, мышах, пауках, привидениях, сиротах, страшных болезнях и пожарах. Следует помнить, что спокойная совесть - лучшее средство для спокойного сна. Видеть непристойные сны - совершенно неприлично молодой даме. В подобном случае ей следует, отнюдь не увлекаясь любопытством посмотреть, что будет дальше, немедленно проснуться и повернуться на другой бок.

*ОБЩИЕ ПРАВИЛА ХОРОШЕГО ТОНА*
Благовоспитанная барышня должна иметь очаровательный характер и обворожительные манеры. Барышни не должны ни много смеяться, ни много плакать, ни много говорить, ни много молчать, ни много есть, ни много петь, ни громко говорить, ни часто улыбаться, ни быстро ходить, ни громко сморкаться. Все движения барышни должны быть легки, воздушны и грациозны. Грация достигается упорным трудом, через изучение жестов перед туалетным зеркалом или трюмо. Девичьей грации много способствует хороший корсет. Поэтому корсеты всегда надо делать себе на заказ, по мерке. Не принято вообще, чтобы благовоспитанная барышня, находясь в постороннем обществе, особенно в мужском, хлопала себя обеими руками по бедрам, или садилась в кресло, положив ногу на ногу, или поправляла себе подвязки. Или кричала на прислугу, или драла за уши своих маленьких братьев и сестер, или грубила своей мамаше, или высовывалась наполовину из окна при виде проходящего по улице офицера, или икала, или неожиданно уходила из комнаты без какого-либо благовидного предлога. За едой, держа вилку и нож, следует грациозно отодвигать в стороны мизинцы обеих рук. Чайную ложку следует держать большим и безымянным пальцами. Сидеть в обществе следует так, чтобы показаться с самой выгодной стороны своей наружности (анфас, или в профиль, или в три четверти). Разговаривая с мужчиной, особенно с холостым, барышня не должна смотреть своему собеседнику в глаза. Следует сидеть опустивши глазки и только изредка вскидывать их на собеседника. Барышня вообще должна иметь вид невинный, но отнюдь не глупый. Она должна научиться краснеть по произволу, то есть краснеть тогда, когда это прилично, и не краснеть, когда это не прилично, - например, если услышит что-нибудь двусмысленное. В таких случаях лучше всего делать так называемое деревянное лицо. Отнюдь не следует в обществе зевать. Это и невежливо, и неприлично, и некрасиво. Если барышне неудержимо хочется зевнуть, то уж лучше выйти в другую комнату. Точно так же следует поступать и в том случае, если захочется чихнуть. Ни под каким видом не следует самой надевать себе в прихожей галоши! Если нет подходящего кавалера, то эту обязанность исполняет прислуга или в крайнем случае мамаша. Барышня в разговоре не должна упоминать про черта, акушерок, любовников, бородавки, кислую капусту, грибы, редьку, колбасу, хвост, нижнее белье, желудочно-кишечные заболевания, свиней, пиво, лысины, новорожденных детей и бандажи.

----------


## Гвиола

*Ksana tenlarks*,моя заканчивала два года назад.Не думаю,что та мода актуальна спустя два года!Кстати,у моей тоже грудь большая,но мы платье покупали не дорогое,но чтоб ей было удобно,да и чтоб ей самой нравилось!!

----------


## julia2222

*Ksana tenlarks*,
*Мэри Эл*,
Девочки, как я вас понимаю :Aga:  У меня в прошлом году эти же проблемы были, тем более у меня дочка, как воробышек тоненькая, никак ничего не могли придумать. Но она нашла то, что хотела в магазине, как будто не неё шили. Я, конечно представляла себе выпускное платье совсем другим, но дочь была очень настойчива и решили, что всё таки это её праздник. 
К сожалению, очень мало качественных фото с выпускного. Платья у девочек были разные от совсем коротеньких, до длинных с корсетами:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

:rolleyes:
Едет мужик по пустыне на верблюде. Вдруг верблюд резко сбавляет скорость и не хочет идти быстрее. Мужик приуныл, скучает. Тут видит невдалеке стройка идет. Ну он туда едет и рассказывает строителям о своем горе. Строитель показывает на верблюда и говорит:
- На эстакаду!
Поставили верблюда на эстакаду. Снизу подходит строитель с двумя кирпичами в руках, размахнулся и как даст верблюду по яйцам. Верблюд пулей убегает вдаль и скрывается за горизонтом. Мужик оторопел и говорит:
- А как же я его догоню теперь?
- На эстакаду!

----------


## Доценко Татьяна

И у нас были проблемы с выпускным платьем. Дочка весит 47кг при росте 172см. Шить сразу передумали, потому что всё, что шили перед этим, если честно, почти не носилось. Вроде бы и фасон выбираешь, и ткань, а в итоге... Поэтому покупали в магазине (хоть видели, как сидит на фигуре в готовом виде). Сразу скажу, что такого же платья на выпускном больше ни у кого не было. А можно ещё вечернее платье взять напрокат. Тоже вариант. Кстати, себе я тоже перестала шить. И по той же причине. Никогда не узнаешь что получишь в конечном результате.

----------


## bulya

*Добренького и плодотворненького утречка!*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Спасибо всем, я ещё больше воодушевилась и преисполнилась решимости сделать всё в лучшем виде! Покупать не в коем случае! Я покупаю только нижнее бельё, трикотаж и зимнюю верхнюю одежду, да ещё джинсы. Остальное-брюки, юбки, блузки, платья, плащи- "хенд мейд"...Причина проста-на хорошую качественную одежду денег нет, а на базаре не люблю покупать, да и привыкла уже, шью с 14лет...Как будет готово платье обещаю выставить фото. :Aga:  Пробьёмся!:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/565766.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

> Девочки, как я вас понимаю У меня в прошлом году эти же проблемы были, тем более у меня дочка, как воробышек тоненькая, никак ничего не могли придумать.


*Мэри Эл,Ksana tenlarks,* *Доценко Татьяна*, да разве ж это проблемы...:frown: Вот у меня проблема - дважды дочку хотела, а пацаны родились... :biggrin:  А так всегда о бантиках мечтала! А теперь вместо этого учимся носки стирать...

----------


## Katjatja

> *Мэри Эл,Ksana tenlarks,* *Доценко Татьяна*, да разве ж это проблемы...:frown: Вот у меня проблема - дважды дочку хотела, а пацаны родились... :biggrin:  А так всегда о бантиках мечтала! А теперь вместо этого учимся носки стирать...


будут внучки будут бантики. или будешь очень хорошей свекровью. твоим пацанам сколько?

----------


## KainskCherry

Привет,девочки мои светло-душевные,возвращаюсь!!!Тадам-тадам!!!
Сильвочка,это ничего,всему свое время,может и бантики будут еще,кто знает?!:wink:Вот мне рассказали такой анекдот,с выезда ехала:У семьи родилось 8 дочерей,а последний-сын,так мужика друзья настрополили-Не твой он,Вася,не твой.Вася приходит и к жене кидается-Говори,нагуляла,да,нагуляла?!Не мой сын?!А она ему признается-Васенька,сын твой,дочери не твои...
Так что,не повезло мужику в жизни.А у нас все еще предстоит,хотя кому как на роду написано,у меня и дочь и сын,но когда они на ушах стоят?!Какая там уже раздница!А косички мы каждое утро плетем.У моей подруги-2 дочки,а муж милиционер,так над ним все подтрунивают,скоро,Андрюха,вся зарплата твоя на колготки-прокладки уходить будет!

----------


## sokolixa

*Ozornaya*,



> КОДЕКС КРАСОТЫ ИЗ БАБУШКИНОГО АЛЬБОМА


 :Ok: 
Вот умора, бедные барышни...
Ох и трудная у них жизня была... :wink:
Нам - простолюдинкам - не понять... :biggrin:

Как говорится: РЖУНЕМАГУ!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Добрый день!
(Это не про нас...)

Четыре часа ночи. Звонок в дверь. Открывает муж, на пороге жена пьяная в рваных колготках... одном туфле...
- И ты думаешь я тебя такую пущу домой?!!
- Очень надо! Я за гитарой...

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*
- Доктор, мне нужно эффективное средство для похудения!
- Нет проблем. Я вам пропишу уголь.
- В порошках или в таблетках?
- В мешках. Вагоны будете разгружать!

Свет мой, зеркальце, скажи, да всю правду доложи! Я ль на свете всех тупее, бесполезней и пьянее?
Молвит зеркальце в ответ: ты придурок, спору нет, но живет на белом свете здесь таких как ты две трети.

----------


## Сильва

*Katjatja*,
 Один у меня уже "на выданье":biggrin:, 18, студЭнт... А другой в школу идёт осенью:biggrin:, так что я почти молодая мама...

----------


## Касатик

> ты придурок, спору нет, но живет на белом свете здесь таких как ты две трети.


Мой небосвод хрустально ясен
И полон радостных картин!
Не потому, что мир прекрасен,
А потому, что я - кретин!

( это опять озорник Губерман)

----------


## Колесо

> Вот у меня проблема - дважды дочку хотела, а пацаны родились... А так всегда о бантиках мечтала! А теперь вместо этого учимся носки стирать...


*Света,* а я так и не смогла родить мальчика,у нас в роду одни девчонки!!!И у меня: дочка и....дочка:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> будут внучки будут бантики. или будешь очень хорошей свекровью. твоим пацанам сколько?


А это вариант и для меня,может внуки - пацаны будут?Старшая моя уже с мальчиком встречается,не успеешь оглянуться и...ооооп!!!Бабушка!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> не успеешь оглянуться и...ооооп!!!Бабушка!!!


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:

----------


## julia2222

Ребята! Через пару часов мой паровоз:biggrin: отправляется в Крым. Желаю всем чудесных майских праздников, солнца и тепла на улице, в душе и в доме. Буду скучать! :Aga:  До встречи после 5 мая.kiss

----------


## Katjatja

> Ребята! Через пару часов мой паровоз:biggrin: отправляется в Крым. Желаю всем чудесных майских праздников, солнца и тепла на улице, в душе и в доме. Буду скучать! До встречи после 5 мая.kiss


Юлечик  удачи! и хорошей поездки!

----------


## Абюл45

> julia2222


 Юлечка,тёплого и ласкового тебе солнышка! и кучу положительных эмоций.:smile: :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

> Ребята! Через пару часов мой паровоз отправляется в Крым. Желаю всем чудесных майских праздников, солнца и тепла на улице, в душе и в доме. Буду скучать! До встречи после 5 мая.


Юльчик,завидуууууюююю,белой завистью!! :Ok: Везет!!!Ждем с фотоотчетом и массой позитивных эмоций!!!Попутного ветра,удачи!

----------


## Volodя

Посмотрел фильм "Тарас Бульба"... Советую всем посмотреть, кроме слабонервных... Есть несколько эпизодов, где не очень приятные моменты жестокости и насилия. Фильм для истинных патриотов. Правда, сейчас прихожу в себя после увиденного.....

----------


## Колесо

> Посмотрел фильм "Тарас Бульба"... Советую всем посмотреть, кроме слабонервных... Есть несколько эпизодов, где не очень приятные моменты жестокости и насилия. Фильм для истинных патриотов. Правда, сейчас прихожу в себя после увиденного.....


Володь,я тоже смотрела...отходила два дня!!!Ревела всю казнь!Сильный фильм,захотелось перечитать .

----------


## Volodя

*Колесо*,
 Реветь не ревел...(еле сдерживался...) но титаник курит бамбук :Ha:

----------


## Уралочка

Э э э э..., народ, не пугайте:redface:, мне только сейчас диск с этим фильмом принесли. так мне его смотреть уже, или сначала валерьяночку?!:eek:
 Ладно, в не приятных моментах ладошкой глаза буду закрывать:cool:
как же всё таки интересно получается, Только собралась посмотреть фильм. а здесь уже про него пишут... ну чем мы не близкие и родственные души,а?! Чувствуем друг друга, не смотря на расстояние, даже кино смотрим чуть ли не в один день, все вместе. :Aga:  Здорово. :Ok:

----------


## Volodя

*уралочка*,
 Нет, валерьянку не надо... Иначе не будет столь интересно фильм смотреть...

----------


## sokolixa

Доброго вечера!
Привет!

[IMG]http://*********ru/133055.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

> Посмотрел фильм "Тарас Бульба"... Советую всем посмотреть, кроме слабонервных... Есть несколько эпизодов, где не очень приятные моменты жестокости и насилия. Фильм для истинных патриотов. Правда, сейчас прихожу в себя после увиденного.....


Вовчик спасибо что предупредил. значит я смотреть не буду, у меня нервов вообще не хватает. я "А зори здесь тихии" начинаю плакать с начала, и "В бой идут одни старики" как только Симонова появляется на экране и усе. что ж в лет 70 то будет.

Волкодава кто смотрел? у меня в компе уже лежит год вроде точно. так и не посмотрела.

как хорошо что 9 мая это суббота,у нас же не выходной этот день. а тут с цветами пойдем к вечному ( вернее  однодневному -только 9 мая и включен) огню, и конечно в ленточками.

----------


## Инна Р.

Катюш, я вообще за всю жизнь не смогла посмотреть ни одного фильма о войне... Не потому что не интересно, а какая то самозащита отторгает.  :frown:

----------


## Katjatja

а я наобот притягиваюсь. но так было до рождения ребенка,потом как отрубило не могу и все.  иногда интересно что-то про войну почитать, как то изучала про лагеря,  если бы  дали автомат и всех кто в этих лагерях работал,поубивала бы точно. перестала читать потому что мой мозг не мог справится с тем что ВСЕ ЭТО БЫЛО ПРАВДОЙ! какую душу надо иметь чтоб собственноручно закрыть дверь газовой камеры.

из не совсем старых фильмов,очень нравится "Пианист" и еще  очень своеобразный "Жизнь прекрасна" (итальянский кажется, фильм без каких либо острых сцен,скорее театральный, но чем то зацепил.) совсем неожиданный на военную тему "Живой" наш фильм. ой вернее российский. вот его уже несколько раз пересмотрела.

----------


## sokolixa

> Вовчик спасибо что предупредил. значит я смотреть не буду, у меня нервов вообще не хватает.


Я тоже  последнее время не люблю смотреть такие фильмы. 
Вообще редко что-нибудь смотрю - некогда.
А, всё-таки, если сажусь  - то что-нибудь отечественное, незатейливое, про любовь-морковь, незамысловатое. 
Хочется отвлечься и развлечься, а не напрягаться и загружаться.
Хотя, чтобы быть в курсе событий, конечно, надо видеть то, о чём все говорят.

----------


## Колесо

> а я наобот притягиваюсь. но так было до рождения ребенка,потом как отрубило не могу и все.


Катюшка, когда рождаются дети,все меняется,мне это так знакомо!Раньше любила скорость,а теперь только по правилам и как черепашка, и так во всем,потому как понимаю,что НИКТО И НИКОГДА  не будет любить моих девочек так как я!!!
Когда (11 лет назад)поставили диагноз:Рак,в мозгах билась только одна мысль,как выжить?Как сберечь себя для детей(я только родила вторую дочку).Что я только не делала...лечилась как умолешенная,а когда через месяц приехала на операцию(меня отпустили под мою ответственность)то необходимости её делать не было...вот так!

----------


## Katjatja

> Катюшка, когда рождаются дети,все меняется,мне это так знакомо!Раньше любила скорость,а теперь только по правилам и как черепашка, и так во всем,потому как понимаю,что НИКТО И НИКОГДА  не будет любить моих девочек так как я!!!
> Когда (11 лет назад)поставили диагноз:Рак,в мозгах билась только одна мысль,как выжить?Как сберечь себя для детей(я только родила вторую дочку).Что я только не делала...лечилась как умолешенная,а когда через месяц приехала на операцию(меня отпустили под мою ответственность)то необходимости её делать не было...вот так!


Танюша я не знала что ты прошла через такое  :flower:

----------


## Колесо

> Танюша я не знала что ты прошла через такое


*Кать,*это я сейчас так об этом спокойно говорю,а раньше боялась что кто-то узнает,жалеть будут...Почему-то мне так не хотелось чтоб жалели,не знаю,прямо страх какой-то был!А приехала из больницы,весь поселок уже знает,в больницу нашу из областной,в которой я лежала уже сообщили,ну а врачи,как известно, хранить тайну умеют..

----------


## Гвиола

> Раньше любила скорость,а теперь только по правилам и как черепашка, и так во всем,потому как понимаю,что НИКТО И НИКОГДА не будет любить моих девочек так как я!!!


Как точно сказано!!!Хотя я и после второго рождения скорость люблю.Иногда ловлю себя на том,что вхожу в поворот 120 км/ч. и по встречке.Потом начинаю себя ругать!Ведь чужой тёте мои детки не будут нужны и сразу сбрасываю до 90,а то и до 70-ти.Нельзя бездумно рисковать,нельзя!

----------


## ovesil

> Володь,я тоже смотрела...отходила два дня!!!Ревела всю казнь!Сильный фильм,захотелось перечитать .


А мы всю школу водили на просмотр фильма (5-11 классы). Девчонки уревелись прямо, а я... вообще молчу, завуч сказала, что мне можно смотреть только "Ну, погоди". Фильм сильный и очень патриотический и потому, я вернулась домой и сразу в тот же вечер достала Гоголя. Честно до этого не читала Тараса Бульбу.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Здравствуйте мои родненькие. Читаю ваши посты, такая душевность в них, миролюбие, позитив. Как же наскучалась я по этой теме. Не было времени сюда заглядывать, а сейчас встала специально рано утром, что бы пообщаться.
Всем доброго утречка!!!!!


КОФЕЮ???????????



*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

----------


## Сильва

Привет! Все подтягивайтесь к кофейку!

----------


## Колесо

Всем привет!!Пью кофе,обжигаясь и убегаю на работу! До вечера!Всем удачного дня!

----------


## KainskCherry

Привет,дорогие мои,спасибо за кофеек и угощение,вкуснотища,нян-ням!!Всем желаю удачного дня!!!
Девочки,вчера разговаривала с родительницей своих выпускников,честно сказать немного ошарашена,конкурсы обсуждали с детьми,да и программу тоже.Теперь родители хотят,чтоб я пришла и им весь сценарий рассказала,дескать,хотим конкурсы знать,может что-то для нас неприемлимо,вот я и думаю-это как?Идти и все отчитывать,рассказывать,никогда раньше этого не делала,посоветуйте,пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Добрый ( а он действительно добрый,погода потеплела-г.Екатеринбург) день всем!

*Пришли сын с отцом на рыбалку. Отец говорит сыну:
- Сынок, дай мне хлеб для подкормки.
- Я его съел.
- Тогда дай мне кашу.
- Я ее тоже съел.
- Тогда доедай червей, и пойдем домой
*:cool:

----------


## KainskCherry

Наташа,а посоветовать?

----------


## tatusya

> весь сценарий рассказала


Танечка, выскажу свое личное мнение: однозначно -нет! Провожу выпускные уже 8 лет подряд.И первое мое условие- я массовик- затейник на выпускном вечере. Категорически снимаю с себя обязанность придумывать сценарий на линейку. Знаю по своей работе- это обязанность зауча по вр.Что касается самого вечера, провожу застольную программу, игры и конкурсы. Как тактично ухожу от показа: "Уважаемые родители! В моем арсенале куча конкурсов, игр. Я при себе имею багаж для их проведения. Но профессионал в своей работе никогда не скажет сразу какие игры нужны вашим детем. Это покажет настрой на вечере. А я это почувствую своим нутром.Для этого вы и доверяете мне проведение этого вечера.Одно гарантирую точно- ни пошлости, ни конфликтных ситуаций, ни давления , ни оскорбления личности в моей программе вы не увидете. Поэтому довертесь мне полностью- а я помогу  сделать именно ваш и ваших детей  выпускной вечер особенно красивым, интеллегентным и незабываемым.
Срабатывает на 100% . Я высказала свое мнение.И не бойся тянуть одеяло на себя. что-то последнее время я стала замечать, что клиентура начинает нам садиться на голову, хотя немного раньше прислушивались и никогда не пытались диктовать условие, только предложения и просьбы, да и то тихонько.
У своих я посетила 2 собрания, поговорила с родителями и у меня все эти вопросы отпали сами собой.
Удачи тебе, Танечка.Пиши, может еще че ниуть брякну.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Всем привет!!! Ой, как рада Володьку увидеть... Может скоро ещё кто из наших мужчин подтянется... Юрочка из геологоразведки вернётся да и Ильич -решит все проблемы и нас осчастливит своим появлением....

 :Aga: :biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## Касатик

> ,вот я и думаю-это как?Идти и все отчитывать,рассказывать,никогда раньше этого не делала,посоветуйте,пожалуйста!!!


Доброе утро!С возвращением в аваторку!!!!!!!!!!!!Тань, я не поняла, "твои выпускники" - это твои ученики или заказчики?:smile:Я бы в любом случае часть конкурсов на обсуждение не выносила!:mad:Что за праздник без сюрпризов!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Заказчики,Натусик.Вот и я думаю,зачем мне эта пытка,рассказать без эмоций,я не смогу,так нафига раньше праздника из меня все соки тянуть,такое впервые со мной,а кто-то из другой школы сказал им ,что все ведущие так делают,хм...все..,я опять вне струи.

----------


## Саня Кэп

> ,а кто-то из другой школы сказал им ,что все ведущие так делают,


Доброго дня!!!Ну раз сказали что все ТАК делают,то идти придётся,и рассказывать и показывать ....А на вечере,всё сделать так,как нужно будет тебе,следить за порядком конкурсов и сценарием на выпускной ночи,вряд ли будут:wink:А линейка(торжественная часть)-это творчество завуча и К...туда и соваться не стоит..

----------


## KainskCherry

Санечка пришел!!!Как я тебе рада,йухуууу!!! :Aga: Слава Богу,с последним звонком не напрягли,но создается ошущение,что завучи где-то попрятались,не выходят,затихорились..и даже вожатые,так как все последние праздники делаем сами,даже новый год у первоклашек.А я из своего детства помню,на Елке дедушка мороз всегда школьный был,из года в год в одном халатике:biggrin:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Танюша,да кудаж я ОТСЮДА теперь денусь,с форума то?!От вас? :Aga: Извините,убегаю на детский ДР,"пиратствовать",не прощаюсь!

----------


## KainskCherry

Это мое Йуху-пророческим оказалось?Удачи тебе!!!Жду фотку в образе!!! :Oj:

----------


## Сильва

*KainskCherry*,
 Я не рассказываю конкурсную программу, просто говорю: мне для проведения вечера понадобится от вас - список учеников с ударениями в фамилии, кем они видят себя в будущем (для шутливого письма), фамилии, имена-отчества учителей, о которых будет упоминаться, активных родителей, которые будут награждаться. И сразу предепреждаю, что в моём проведении никогда не бывает пошлых конкусов (чтобы избежать ненужных вопросов), но многое будет зависит от того, как молодёжь настроена будет изначально. Обожаю работать на периферии, в маленьких школах - в рот заглядывают, всё выполняют с радостью. А "элитные", "крутые" детки - это ещё тот контингент.
Скажи, что для окончательного сценария нужно знать, чем дети дышат и посмотреть на обстановку, которая сложится в зале.

А теперь мальчики-девочки, *ВНИМАНИЕ!!!* Пишу сейчас, так как вечером могу не добраться до компа.
Гляньте, погода какая! Всё цветёт, завтра - Первомай! Приглашаю всех на Маёвку с 12.00 по московскому времени. Только, чур, без меня не начинать!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Я за маевку!!!Все,рисуем транспаранты и дуем шары,и еще веточки распущенные взять можно,у кого тепло и они распустились!!!Лозунги на тему-МСК весну встречает,развлекает и творит,если праздник захотите-ух,как вас всех удивит!!!-приветствуются!!!

----------


## Анжелла

А когда проводится Маевка?

----------


## optimistka17

> Ну раз сказали что все ТАК делают,то идти придётся,и рассказывать и показывать ....А на вечере,всё сделать так,как нужно будет тебе,


Не согласна...
 В противовес ты можешь сказать,- а когда врач вам лечение назначает вы тоже просите , чтоб он вам рассказал технологию приготовления лекарств? А у поваров вы будете  спрашивать, сколько грамм какого продукта вы в салатике положили?Сколько минут мясо тушилось вам надо знать? Или вас интересует результат?
 Если погода жаркая, кондиционер не работает, народ вялый,дохлый за стол попадает, то ты и будешь проводить застольные конкурсы, пока немного жара спадет и ночная прохлада появится. Так и в остальных вопросах,- ты будешь ориентироваться по месту...
 А когда спрашивают в таких случаях сценарий подробный, я говорю, что могу направить их к сценаристу за энную сумму денег ,он все и распишет подробно... А я потом по этому сценарию проведу, не вопрос. Вот только претензии , что они потом к сценарию им же утверденному и предъявляли... После этого у родителей энтузиазм продолжать допрос с пристрастием пропадает

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Как тактично ухожу от показа: "


И при этом мона давить; "Вы когда покупаете еду - спрашиваете на каком масле она приготовлена, в какой день и час по луному календарю собрана консервированая кукуруза в салате, и под какую музыку стругал этот салат повар???"
или мягче: "Вы ж не идёте с фармацевтом в лабораторию готовить лИКварство, или с доктором вместе исследуете под микроскопом кусочки отходов? Или в ресторане вы присутствуете при приготовлении пищи и требуете состав всех ингридиентов с указанием страны поставщика, сертификата и проччч лабуды - ВЫ В РЕСТОРАН ПРИХОДИТЕ ОТДЫХАТЬ, А НЕ ЗАМОРАЧИВАТЬСЯ НА ПРОЦЕСС - оставьте это профффффесссионалам! "

----------


## KainskCherry

Анжеллочка,Сильва сказала завтра в 12 по Московскому времени.

----------


## Саня Кэп

[IMG]http://*********ru/525882m.jpg[/IMG]
Вашему вниманию пират-Джек БАРМАЛЕЙ,весёлый и добрый :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжеллочка,Сильва сказала завтра в 12 по Московскому времени.


Я не смогу... :Tu:  Еду с утра на дачу, на шашлык.

----------


## Katjatja

> Я не смогу... Еду с утра на дачу, на шашлык.


тогда надо так. 

Внимание завтра в 12 :00 по московскому времени проводится маевка МСК. а так как народ тут креативный, то никаких сборов на форуме не проводим. каждый   по месту  своего присутствия берет  бревнышко (вроде на 1 мая бревно Ленин таскал?) и таскает его в одиночестве,  с нежность вспоминая родной форум.:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

А я с нежностью буду вспоминать любимый форум на банкете - юбилее. Это, я думаю, будет равносильно перенесению 5-6 брёвен...:biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

> А я с нежностью буду вспоминать любимый форум на банкете - юбилее. Это, я думаю, будет равносильно перенесению 5-6 брёвен...:biggrin:


даешь перевыпонение плана! ура товарищи.  
кстати. а может попросить юбиляра разрешение его на руках поносить? и тебе запомнится  а уж гостям то как!  главное решить  с какой стороны юбиляр тяжелее и пристроить туда себя любимую.  это зачтется еще за 2 бревна. :Aga:

----------


## Volodя

> !Все,рисуем транспаранты и дуем шары,и еще веточки распущенные взять можно,у кого тепло и они распустились!!!


:biggrin:У нас уже неделя, как сирень расцвела:tongue:



> А когда проводится Маевка?


:biggrin:Завтра. 1 мая-день солидарности трудящихся. 



> Внимание завтра в 12 :00 по московскому времени проводится маевка МСК. а так как народ тут креативный. но никаких сборов не будет на форуме не проводим. каждый   по месту  своего присутствия берет  бревнышко (вроде на 1 мая бревно Ленин таскал?) и таскает его в одиночестве,  с нежность вспоминая родной форум.


Такое пойдёт? Это чтоб весь форум рассадить...:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Volodя*,
 Вооффффка! Мои весы не реагируют на тебя - 100-пудово для того, чтоб я ПУБЛИЧНО призналась, шо люблю тИбя, аж нимагу!
Ты понял мою шЮтку-гумора! Маладесссс!
И глядя на шикарное бревно - удобное седалище для сельских посиделок, чё-то вспомнилась мне частушка из далёкой молодости...
Я БЫВАЛО ВСЕМ ДАВАЛА
СИДЯ НА СКАМЕЕЧКЕ.
НЕ ПОДУМАЙТЕ ПЛОХОГО
Я ДАВАЛА СЕМЕЧКИ!

----------


## Анатольевна

> кстати. а может попросить юбиляра разрешение его на руках поносить?


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Ааааааа!!! Катя! Укатала!!!
У меня юбиляр - женщина, 75 лет. Боюсь, она не обрадуется сравнению с бревном...kuku :biggrin:
А идея хорошая, спасибо!  :Ok:  Надо помозговать, что бы такое на тему маёвки с брёвнами замутить.

----------


## Колесо

> Девочки,вчера разговаривала с родительницей своих выпускников,честно сказать немного ошарашена,конкурсы обсуждали с детьми,да и программу тоже.Теперь родители хотят,чтоб я пришла и им весь сценарий рассказала,дескать,хотим конкурсы знать,может что-то для нас неприемлимо,вот я и думаю-это как?Идти и все отчитывать,рассказывать,никогда раньше этого не делала,посоветуйте,пожалуйста!!!


*Танюша*,полностью согласна с *Татусей и Сильвой*.Я бы тоже все секреты не раскрывала,заинтересовала,даже заинтриговала бы их,расположила к себе и ......они все твои!!!Девочки, а у нас такое еще не практикуется,все выпускные и в нач.школе и в 11 классах проводят организаторы и учителя.Конечно,банкет, в этом случае, пускается на самотек,готовится только торжественная часть.Ах,когда же и до нас дойдет цивилизация? А инициаторами и заказчиками родители выступают или администрация школы?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А теперь мальчики-девочки, ВНИМАНИЕ!!! Пишу сейчас, так как вечером могу не добраться до компа.
> Гляньте, погода какая! Всё цветёт, завтра - Первомай! Приглашаю всех на Маёвку с 12.00 по московскому времени. Только, чур, без меня не начинать!!!


Ура,товарищи,ура!!!:biggrin:Я за!!! :Ok:

----------


## Анатольевна

> А инициаторами и заказчиками родители выступают или администрация школы?


Таня, у нас - всё, что касается банкетной части - родители. Что в начальной школе, что в 11 классе.

----------


## Volodя

> Вооффффка! Мои весы не реагируют на тебя - 100-пудово для того, чтоб я ПУБЛИЧНО призналась, шо люблю тИбя, аж нимагу!


А мне вспоминается песенка ...любовь, похооожая на соооон!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

> А я с нежностью буду вспоминать любимый форум на банкете - юбилее. Это, я думаю, будет равносильно перенесению 5-6 брёвен...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

> .любовь, похооожая на соооон!!


Главное, шоб сон не страшный был...:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Главное, шоб сон не страшный был...


Да ты шо???!!!
От меня тока кошмурррррики идут лепестрические!




> А мне вспоминается песенка ...любовь, похооожая на соооон!!!


Воффффка, бегом...я уже убегаю домой, чтобы тебя увидеть через полчасика во сне...Я тебя жду!

----------


## Volodя

> Воффффка, бегом...я уже убегаю домой, чтобы тебя увидеть через полчасика во сне...Я тебя жду!


:biggrin:Не... сегодня не ждите во сне.. не непригожий..:biggrin:


> Главное, шоб сон не страшный был...


Да ЩЯС!:biggrin: Какой там страшный сон когда мы с Пупсом снимся друг другу!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Какой там страшный сон когда *мы с Пупсом снимся друг другу*!!!


Вот это, Володь, меня и пугает...:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

> Вот это, Володь, меня и пугает...


Ревнуете? :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Ревнуете?


Неа... Переживаю за психическое здоровье Пупса... А то как бросит все свои дипломы, да как рванёт в Приднестровье, чтоб сказку сделать былью...kuku:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

Всем добрый вечер!!!!!!
Вернулась от родителей (гостила с ночёвкой)...ходила там на концерт моих "чалдонов"...получила огромное удовольствие.
Эх..вот это НАСТОЯЩАЯ ЛЮБИМАЯ РАБОТА (была)....всё-таки за всё последующее время ничто с ней не сравниться...как не искала.

Дим.а я ведь и забыла о Дне танца...поздравляю Анатольевну, Димулю и Колёсико с нашим праздничком!!!

----------


## Volodя

> Неа... Переживаю за психическое здоровье Пупса... А то как бросит все свои дипломы, да как рванёт в Приднестровье, чтоб сказку сделать былью...


:biggrin:Пуууписк!!! Я тя ЖДУ!!!:biggrin:
И дипломчики прихвати:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> И дипломчики прихвати


 :Vah: Уже лечу!
 :Aga: Салидолом ступу смазываю!
:biggrin:Беру дипломы и красные и белые - ты скока звездей предпочитаешь?

----------


## Volodя

> Салидолом ступу смазываю!
> Беру дипломы и красные и белые - ты скока звездей предпочитаешь?


Щедрей, щедрей!!!
да..шоб многа ЗВЕЗДУЕФФ было...

----------


## Анатольевна

*pypss*,



> Салидолом ступу смазываю!


А скипидаром для скорости не пользуешься?:biggrin::tongue:

----------


## Volodя

> А скипидаром для скорости не пользуешься?


Скипидар СИБЕ припасите, а Пупсик ко мне на всех парах и без скипидара примчится!:tongue::biggrin:

----------


## Уралочка

Всем доброго вечера!!! С наступающим праздником!!! Кому праздники, а у меня заказ:eek: Юбилейничать будем. всем прекрасного настроения и погоды конечно же, чего не скажешь про Урал. По крайней мере, дождь и всего +2:frown: Говорят все выходные так будет. Но, ваше тепло и дружеская обстановка согревает :Aga: 
Спасибо мои милые, любимые :Oj:  :flower: 
Ещё раз с праздником.!!! УРААААААААА!!!!!!!kuku :Pivo:  :Vah:

----------


## sokolixa

Всем привет!




> всем прекрасного настроения и погоды конечно же, чего не скажешь про Урал. По крайней мере, дождь и всего +2


А у нас сегодня +21 было, солнышко, тепло - лепота-а-а-а!
И , что характерно,  тоже - на Урале :biggrin:!

----------


## Уралочка

> Всем привет!
> 
> 
> 
> А у нас сегодня +21 было, солнышко, тепло - лепота-а-а-а!
> И , что характерно,  тоже - на Урале :biggrin:!


Здорово!!! А в каком городе? Днём солнышко светило до +18, а сейчас похолодало и ветер ужасный:frown: Так что.... если не далеко от нас..... ждите похолодание :Aga:  На выходные ничего хорошего не прогнозируют:eek:
Хотя, настроение всё равно :Ok:  Чего и всем желаю :Vah:

----------


## sokolixa

> Здорово!!! А в каком городе? Днём солнышко светило до +18, а сейчас похолодало и ветер ужасный Так что.... если не далеко от нас..... ждите похолодание На выходные ничего хорошего не прогнозируют


Между Челябинском, Магнитогорском и Троицком.
По похолодание слышала.

----------


## Уралочка

> Между Челябинском, Магнитогорском и Троицком.
> По похолодание слышала.


Ничего, прорвёмся!!! :Aga: 
Я в Челябинске каждый месяц бываю по несколько дней. Приглашаю встретиться, если не против. Пиши в личку, буду очень рада видеть :Aga: 
Ну а теперь, всем спокойной ночи. Люблю и целую!!! :flower: :wink: :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

Тэкс, а у нас Первомай уже наступил!
Все на Маёвку, Ур-р-р-р-р-я-я-я-я-я-я!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Мы всех сделаем!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ура! Ура! Ура! Даздраперма!!!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

А у нас тоже похолодало так сильно сейчас. А завтра обещают +4, а нам все-равно. Мы шашлык замариновали. Будем Сильвы день рождения праздновать! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 45 секунд*



> Даздраперма!!!!!!


Ой, Марина! А что это у тебя за перма?

----------


## Уралочка

> Тэкс, а у нас Первомай уже наступил!
> Все на Маёвку, Ур-р-р-р-р-я-я-я-я-я-я!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Мы всех сделаем!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ага, это точно!!! Присоединяюсь!!!!!
*УРРРЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
(ну вот, спать называется собралась я, ору на весь форум опять:smile:, для завтрашней демонстрации уж голос поберегу)

*И ВСЁ РАВНО, УРРРЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ну вы что не понимаете что ли???:biggrin: Так после революции девочек называли. Даздраперма - это же сокращенно ДА ЗДРАвствует ПЕРвое МАя!!!kuku :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> Скипидар СИБЕ припасите, а Пупсик ко мне на всех парах и без скипидара примчится!:tongue::biggrin:


тока стоит уйти а тут такое.   уржалась. звучит музыка  душо счипательная, замедленные кадры,     сцена  аля Штырлиц в кафе.

пор одну сторону границы Вовка, по другую ( как там говорила ЛенаС по географии у меня тоже ноги длинные) по другую сторону границы Пупся. рядом дымящаяся остывающая ступа. диалог без слов, в руках у каждого клавиатуры.kuku  так что-то я уже бредить начинаю,

Люди всем спокойной ночи!

----------


## Абюл45

> у нас Первомай уже наступил!


 УРААААА!Товарищи ,у нас тоже уже наступил.Мир! Труд! Май! Выше флаги поднимай! Все на демонстрацию!!! :flower:

----------


## Озорная

А я знаю...kuku

Такое имя девочкам давали шибко патриотичные родители по первым буквам - ДА ЗДРАвстует ПЕРвое МАя!


Ха-ха-ха, опять опоздала с ответом!

----------


## Абюл45

Дружными коллонами перед трибуной проходят ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!! УРА,Товарищи!!! :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

Это персонально для землячек:



Ну и, эх-х-х-х, грехи наши тяжкие:



В общем, как гОВориТЬся:



ВСЕХ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!

----------


## tatusya

> Приглашаю всех на Маёвку с 12.00 по московскому времени. Только, чур, без меня не начинать!!!


Куда ж без тебя начинать. Хотя дорогие форумчане- нас пригласила сама Сильва на свой день рождения! Все бросаем и едем в Полтаву.Отказывать нельзя.

----------


## Сильва

*tatusya*,
 Интересно, кто быстрее ко мне доберётся - Новосибирск, Челны или Латвия? :biggrin: А-а! Оля с Вовкой! у них скипидару много!!!

----------


## Volodя

ВСЕХ с днём солидарности трудящихся!!!
И убегаю спать, поздравил заранее, поскольку немножко не заплатил за и-нет...:biggrin: Завтра после обеда заплач́у...

----------


## Саня Кэп

Товарищи!!Есть у нас ещё несознательные товарищи,которые позорно-тротскисски призывали  нас таскать брёвна в этот праздничный день!!Этим так сказать "товарищам" мы можем устроить ежедневное таскание брёвен в местах не столь отдаленнных,но не будем омрачать память американских рабочих,вставших на защиту своих прав ещё в конце 19го века!!Мы же,в начале века 21го,достав из чуланов красные банты ,а с чердаков припрятанные транспоранты,с высоко поднятой головой выйдем на весенние улицы своих городов и сел,чтобы в очередной раз доказать свою решимость и "духом окрепнуть в борьбе!С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!МИР,ТРУД,МАЙ!!!УРА,товарищи!! :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

В моей жизни очень много происходит хороших событий..., но очень яркое-это знакомство с очаровательной Светланой! Дорогая, я поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! :flower:  Желаю тебе всего, что ты хочешь в этой жизни для себя и твоих близких. Я тебя ОБОЖАЮ!!! :flower:

----------


## Медведик

*Сильва*,
Светик с Днём рожденья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ягулечка-сестричка цааалууую тебя во всем места (в какие позволишь;))

----------


## dushca kompanii

Девочки и мальчики от всей души с праздником вас!

Примите сейчас поздравленья
В прекрасный, яркий, майский день!
Пусть будет ваше настроение
Всегда цветущим, как сирень,
Пусть буде жизнь прекрасна ваша,
И дети счастливы всегда,
Пусть дом ваш будет полной чашей!
Удачи, счастья и добра!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

[IMG]http://*********ru/557646.gif[/IMG]

Все знают: наша Света - 

Восьмое чудо света. 

Она - мечта поэта, 

Она - дыханье лета, 

Когда мы пьем за Свету, 

Мы чувствуем все это.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Так что, Светочка, наливай!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

[IMG]http://*********ru/564814.gif[/IMG]
Сильвочка,Светик,С Днем Рождения!Исполнения всех желаний в этот чудесный майский день!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*С праздником!!!* :flower: 

(а после праздника) 

Мужик,проснувшись с бодуна, угрюмо глядя в пол, сидит на краю кровати. В комнату входит жена:
- Володя, ну ты будешь завтракать?
- (стукнув себя по лбу и обрадованно) ВОЛОДЯ!!!

----------


## sokolixa

Дорогая Сильва!





А ВСЕМ:

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

Всем доброе такое настольгическое утро.

Похоже Оля пупс к Вовке полетела другим маршрутом, то есть не справа налево а с лева направо вокруг земного шарика!

  Светик поздравляю тебя с днем рождения пусть все первомайские ура! УРааааа! УРААААААА! УРАААААААААААААААА!  звучат для тебя!
Здоровья,счмстья, море позитива!

----------


## Сильва

Народ! Что за непорядок? Я ещё не причёсана, а вы уже пить собрались. У меня стол будет готов только к 12.00 по-московскому.:biggrin: Жду всех к этому времени. Но уже сейчас - всем огромное спасибо за поздравление, проставлюсь по полной.

----------


## KainskCherry

Это чтобы ты не расслаблялась,всегда так,друзья приходят без приглашения и внезапно!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ты еще до поздравлялки не добралась,сходи ка туда!

----------


## sokolixa

> Народ! Что за непорядок? Я ещё не причёсана, а вы уже пить собрались. У меня стол будет готов только к 12.00 по-московскому.


Кто празднику рад, - тот заранее пьян! :biggrin:
А ты нам и непричёсанная нДравишься!  :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

> Народ! Что за непорядок? Я ещё не причёсана, а вы уже пить собрались. У меня стол будет готов только к 12.00 по-московскому.:biggrin: Жду всех к этому времени. Но уже сейчас - всем огромное спасибо за поздравление, проставлюсь по полной.



а это чоб тебе знать на сколько человек поляну накрывать и сколько бревен готовить.:smile:

----------


## KainskCherry

Девчонки,кто за штопорами бежит и табуретками к соседям?

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Так,судя по спасибке,определились.Стаканы и ложки есть у меня лишние,точнее много,хватит на всех!!!Девочки,а мужчинки наши где?Форумские.Дональд работает сегодня,до вечера вычеркиваем.Сашуля,а ты где?Подтягиваемся,а то за алкоголем как то девочкам бегать-не к лицу!

----------


## Саня Кэп

:Pivo: или водка.Вот в чём вопрос?!Шо пить -то будем,господа хорошие?!:eek:

----------


## sokolixa

> или водка.Вот в чём вопрос?!Шо пить -то будем,господа хорошие?!


Що за вопрос?:redface: 
 :Pivo:  без водки - деньги на ветер!
Двойной праздник! Пьём Усё!

----------


## Курица

Я- только коньяк...Грамм 50...(уффф, успела...счас, отдышусь и объяснюсь, почему.........ф-ф-ф-ф-ф-ф)...а потому. что после 50 жизнь только начинается:rolleyes:, - сказала Дама бальзаковского возраста и плеснула себе еще 50 гр. коньячку-с....
И тарелоску мне, Тань, пож-ста...Вилки если не хватит-не обижусь..."Бог сказал ученикам- вилок неть- бери РУКАМ!!!" Так вкуснее!

----------


## optimistka17

Захожу в Позитив осмотреться, а тут раньше назначенного Светланой срока уже толпа гуляет... Думаю, что в 12 по Москве здесь вообще будет не протолкнуться... Боюсь , что толстеньким (таким, вроде меня) и места не хватит:smile:

----------


## sokolixa

> Боюсь , что толстеньким (таким, вроде меня) и места не хватит


В тесноте, да не в обиде, заходи, присаживайся!

----------


## Katjatja

Людочка для тебя высылали персональное приглашение как почетному гостю.  место в первом ряду оформлено шарами и гирляндамиkuku   ой за столом же нет рядов.

ну вобщем то что в шариках. а так как все гости почетные  и в шариках будет все, выбирай где понравится.  табуреток не хватит разместимся на бревнах. благо Вовка одно большое приволок уже.

----------


## optimistka17

> и в шариках будет все


Тогда главное- в шариках не затеряться...

----------


## KainskCherry

Так,тарелок хватит всем и посадочных мест,вилок,ложек,тем более!Сашулька-отвечаешь за розлив спиртного!Так как на данный момент-ты тут единственный ухажор,готовься!
Мама Курица,коньяк,так коньяк!Люда,видишь,девчонки тебя рядом с именинницей посадить решили,там,где шарики.Рассполагайтесь ,девочки.Сильвочка,мы тут все уже навострились,наготовились!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Дрова вынесите из избы ,пожалуйста,а то на праздничном наряде Светланы к концу пиршества затяжки могут быть,или Вовкино бревно цивильное и лаком покрыто? :Aga:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Маме Курице коньячку в тарелочку? :Ok: разливать мне невпервой,тока чем закусываем,бревно то на вечер оставили? :Aga:

----------


## Сильва

Ну-с, начнём с закусок. 
 
 
Кажется, должно хватить. Выбираем спиртное: 
 
 Танюш, одной бутылки хватит?

Всё, приготовилась, жду тостов. Кто первый?

----------


## Саня Кэп

Да тут на все майские праздники наготовлено!!!Ай,да Сильва,ай да хозяюшка!!!Поднимем же наши бокалы за...

----------


## Колесо

А вот и я ,вся такая праздничная и с транспарантами: "Мир!Труд!Мой! Светлана-Сильва! Поздравляем!"
[IMG]http://*********ru/563779.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Сеточка,* 
Свети всегда,свети везде,
Будь впереди и точка!!!
С праздником тебя,светлая наша,Сильвочка!

----------


## Сильва

*Колесо*,
 Ай да Танюшка!!!! А-а-а-а!!!! С такими транспорантами да по родному бы городу!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Саня Кэп

"По Красной площади стройными колоннами проходят трудящиеся "Свадебно-Праздничного завода" на их транспорантах мы видим передовиков свадебно праздничной индустрии!-из сообщений информагенств:wink:

----------


## Колесо

Света,не мелочись,что по родному городу??? *По все стране!* Ой,  :Oj: да не по одной стране-то!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Такс...у всех налито?:eek:

----------


## Колесо

Так,я что-то уже плохо понимаю,где все???Места за столом позанимали...и?А то я тут так разгуляюсь!!!Эх,я когда выпью,интереснаяяяяяяя.....

----------


## sokolixa

Так, ребята, а где же шампанское?
Попробуем...
http://cool-birthday.com/b/flash/happy_02.htm

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
За здоровье именинницы!!!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Ура!!!Пьем до дна!!! :Aga:

----------


## Оляшка

*Сильва*,
 Светлана, поздравляю с Днём рождения!
Хочу пожелать тебе:
Моря внимания и обнимания,
В теплых словах, комплиментах купания,
По бутикам, ресторанам катания
И телефонов друзей набирания! 
Пусть будет удача, пусть будет везенье
Отличным пусть будет всегда настроенье
Пусть будут гулянки, пусть будут тусовки
Пусть будут из модных журналов обновки
Пусть будут курорты, пусть будут отели
Пусть будет штук пять выходных дней в неделю
Погода прекрасной пусть будет повсюду
А так же подруги всегда рядом будут! 

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Видно, мне начинать  Ребяты!!!! Я родилась! Это произошло в Киеве, рядом с национальным зоопарком. В год Обезьяны... Потом, указывая на мой неуёмный характер, склонности к подвижному образу жизни, в т.ч. и лазанью по деревьям, не раз шутили, что меня спутали при выдаче.:biggrin:
За меня!

----------


## KainskCherry

Не знаю,как все,я тута.Саш,колонны стройными рядами идут с банерами и шарами,впереди молодец в костюме Супермена-несет праздничное бревно в одной руке и ящик горилочки в другой,на то он и Супермен!!Далее-девицы-красавицы,во главе с именинницей,выкрикивая-Ура,Сильвочке!Да здравствует МСК,они идут на шпильках и покачивают бедрами туда-сюда,туда-сюда,блин,закружилась голова у репортера...И только завистливые коммунисты шипят между собой,гляньте,их по численности больше,чем нас,а МСК-это что?-Секта,наверное!!!!

----------


## Колесо

Так, с Курочкой по коньячку, с Ларисой по шампусику,а сама я вино люблю красное....Щас споююююююю!!!Светик и все за тебя,за тебя!!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Колесико,мож лучше не будем мешать,а?Давай споем!!!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Хорошо пошла!! :Aga: (судорожно разливая по второй,в бокалы и тарелочку)Между первой и второй.промежутка нету!!!

----------


## Колесо

> Ура!!!Пьем до дна!!!


 :Aga:

----------


## KainskCherry

:redface:это после коньячка,лимончику мне срочно!!!

----------


## Колесо

Танюшка, поем:
"ПУсть бегу неуклюже,
С  транспорантом по луже!

----------


## KainskCherry

Саш,надо выпить по одной,между первой и второй!!!А закусочки ммм,обьядение,ай да хозяюшка,ай да умница,рецептики даш потом?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А шампанское льется рекой
И понятно прохожим 
В этот день первомайский,
Я у Светы сегодня бух..(выпил уже немножко)!!!

----------


## Оляшка

Поздравляя Светлану гурьбой! 
И неясно прохожим...

----------


## KainskCherry

Так,а остальные гости подпевают и продолжают!!!

----------


## Колесо

Продолжаю распевать:
А вода по асфальту рекой.,
И всем ясно прохожим,
В этот день непогожий,(извините,про погоду свою пою:biggrin:)
День рожденья у Светы родноооооой!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Тоже вариант!!!

----------


## sokolixa

Ой, Сильва, я ж тоже ЕтА, тАВо - БИБИзьяна...



За тебя!

----------


## KainskCherry

Во,а вы девочки,еще и родственницы!Просим,просим,тост от родственницы!!!

----------


## Колесо

Выпьем за Светлану,Свету дорогую!
Свет еще не видел умницу такую!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Сильва

Ой, забыла, сейчас в холодильник сбегаю. Вот, пожалста!
А я про себя продолжаю. В 5 лет в музыкальную школу поступила, сразу на скрипку, как си-ильно одарённый ребёнок... С тех пор и началось. Как наш физкультурник говорил - дети без детства. (Про музыкантов). Но у меня детство было замечательным. Я своим детям такого не могу дать. У нас всё было - и октябрята, и пионеры, и слёты, и походы, и зарницы... Пионерские лагеря, конкурсы песни и строя, веточки яблони на Первомай каждый год делали! Эх, есть, что вспомнить! Наливай!

----------


## KainskCherry

Выпьем мы не просто,зададим тут жару,
Чтоб у Светы были большие гонорары!!!

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*
Лимоооончики!!!

----------


## Колесо

Раз появился лимон,можно еще и текилу отведать,кто за?

----------


## Саня Кэп

[IMG]http://*********ru/546370m.jpg[/IMG]
Уффф.за фруктами бегал....под коньячокссс...

----------


## KainskCherry

Ух,как вы оперативненько сгоняли,молодцы.А Сашечка у нас настоящий кавалер!!!

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Раз появился лимон,можно еще и текилу отведать,кто за?


Мешать напитки не СЛЕДУЕТ...голова болеть будет....впрочем ....Давайте кактусовую водку и соль!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

И как в клубе конкурс,на ком разложим и солью посыпем?Боюсь-единственному мужчине придется раздеться под это дело!!! :Ok:

----------


## Сильва

*Саня Кэп*,
 Сейчас поищу в загашниках.

----------


## Колесо

Выпьем мы за Свету,чтоб с ней шло веселье,
Только что бы завтра,не было похмелья!!!

----------


## Сильва

С солью проблем нет  О, и водка нашлась! Кактусовая, как заказывал!

----------


## KainskCherry

Я не поняла,вы меня поддержали или нет?

----------


## Саня Кэп

> И как в клубе конкурс,на ком разложим и солью посыпем?Боюсь-единственному мужчине придется раздеться под это дело!!!


И это всего лишь после 2х рюмочек?!Срочно по третьей!!:wink:А третий тост за родителей?

----------


## KainskCherry

Чтоб соседи ночью сильно не ругались,
МСК ведущие,так сильно тусовались!!!!

----------


## Курица

Курица, клацая клювом по тарелке с коньяком (вот, Саня Кэп, не налил мне, КАК людЯм, в рюмочку-мучаюСЯ...:rolleyes:) страшным голосом затягивает вот такую песенку. Кто мотив знает- присоединятЕСЯ!!! :Aga: 
http:/*************.com/files/m1v7x5zs8

----------


## Сильва

Родители у меня замечательные, 47 лет вместе. Папа - военный, а мама - его жена...

----------


## KainskCherry

За родителей,которые всем нам подарили такое чудо!!!!

----------


## Саня Кэп

У когонить тара НОРМАЛЬНАЯ есть?!Балон 3х литровый?Срочно маме Курице тару соответствующую статусу!!! :Aga:

----------


## Сильва

*Курица*,
 Танюш, у меня "депозит" не качает почему-то...

----------


## KainskCherry

Саш,налей Маме-Курице,як чоловику,хай не мается!!!А то свою тару отдам!!!

----------


## sokolixa

Кхе-кхе-кхе... раз...раз...

ТОСТ!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Бурные,несмолкающие аплодисменты нашей Светочке!!!

----------


## Сильва

Дорогие гости!!! И вот так каждый год, представьте: пора за стол, а все - на демонстрации!!! собираются только родственники, и то после шествия. Ну что, ждём или горячее уже выставлять? Тем более, что за мужчин тост грядёт, а у меня их аж трое и папа, дай Бог ему здоровья. Все - родные и близкие!

----------


## sokolixa

*Сильва*, мы с тобой определённо родственники!
От пианистов скрипачам - Горь..., тьфу, с Днём рожденья!
Ви вэл, ви вэл... (тут пернатые подхватывают!):
Когда мои друзья со мно-о-о-о-ой!!!

----------


## Курица

*Ребёнок - это только почка на ветвях большого дерева. Родители - это только ветви, рожденные стволом этого дерева. Огромный мощный ствол - это семя, брошенное в землю и выращенное ею. Земля - это тайна, которая скрывает корни этого дерева. По счастливой случайности получилось так, что у каждого из нас, сидящих на этом бревне у Светы на МАЕВКЕ и являющихся продолжателями своего рода, есть свои корни, свои ветви и свои почки. 
Так давайте же выпьем за родителей и за за прародителей, которые сумели, в какое бы тяжелое время они ни жили, сохранить и продолжить свой род!!!
*
Спасибо за смену тары! Сразу стало легче пить, а -значит-веселее жить!!!

----------


## Колесо

> Курица, клацая клювом по тарелке с коньяком (вот, Саня Кэп, не налил мне, КАК людЯм, в рюмочку-мучаюСЯ...) страшным голосом затягивает вот такую песенку. Кто мотив знает- присоединятЕСЯ!!!
> http:/*************.com/files/m1v7x5zs8


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Я так понимаю,по вермуту разливному???




> Папа - военный, а мама - его жена...


*Света,*как много в этих словах сказано....За родителей пью стоя! И не важно,что в бокале!!!Родителям Светланы троекратное:Ура! Ура!Ура!

----------


## Сильва

*Курица*,
 Ой, ну мудрая ты!!! Мне кажется, что со временем философский вопрос "что было раньше" всё-таки решится в пользу КУРИЦЫ!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Ура,ура,ура!!!
 :Vah:

----------


## sokolixa

дИФФчонки! За муШШин пьём стоя!
И - до дна... ик!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Я ж прям не успеваю...
ЗА РОДИТЕЛЕ-Е-ЕЙ!

----------


## Сильва

Ура так ур-ра!!! 
Это за родителей. А мужчины - они разные бывают... На себе проверено! :biggrin:
Но Юры из Ярославля нам не хватает, правда, девчонки? Юра!!! Ну чего на женщин обижаться? Ты ж взрослый, вылазь из подполья, ты нам нужен!!!

----------


## Колесо

> Но Юры из Ярославля нам не хватает, правда, девчонки? Юра!!! Ну чего на женщин обижаться? Ты ж взрослый, вылазь из подполья, ты нам нужен!!!


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
Девочки,а может он не обиделся,у него же со здоровьем проблемы были?
Юрааааааа! Приходиииииии!

----------


## Сильва

*Колесо*,
 Нет, он в теме про пиар, кажется, с девчонками поскандалил. Каждый остался при своём мнении, но Юра ушёл в подполье. Хоть в "Позитиве" отзовись!

----------


## sokolixa

Такие они, мужики, - обидчивые...
Са-а-ань, наливай!...

----------


## KainskCherry

Про коллег и конкурентов,про клиентов и т.д.Юра,не обижайся,прости нас,мы добрые и душевные!!!:wink:

*Добавлено через 26 секунд*
Сашуля,наливай и тостуй!!!

----------


## Колесо

*Светочка*,еще раз с днем рождения!Всего тебе самого светлого!Пусть сердце твое будет наполнено любовью и спокойствием за близких тебе людей!Чмок! А я убегаю на шашлык,семья ждет!!!

Еще раз всех с праздником,товарищи МSК-цы!!! Мира в душе,труда - высокооплачиваемого,а мая радостного,цветущего, наполненного любовью!!!Я вас всех обожаю!

----------


## Марья

*Сильва*,
Светлана, с Днем рождения!!!  :flower:  Я воздушно-капельно с вами...но пить низзяя - с минуты на минуту заказчики подойдут, а в 6 часов вторые.... Вот ведь жись - ни выпить, ни попраздновать!!!  :frown:

----------


## Сильва

*Колесо*,
*Марья*,
 Девчат, подтягивайтесь к вечеру. Десертик организуем!
А сейчас горяченького.

----------


## Саня Кэп

И горячительного!!!Подставляйте тару!!!!:wink:

----------


## Сильва

*Саня Кэп*,
 
Сань, мы готовы:

----------


## sokolixa

Ой, хорошо сиди-и-им!
За прекрасную хозяйку! М-м-м, вкуснотища...!

"Зацвела под око-о-ошко-о-ом белоснежная...",
*Вишенка*, подхватывай!

----------


## Саня Кэп

В одном глухой деревне жил старик с внуком. Однажды вечером стук в дверь «Кто там « — спросил внук. „Это я, богатство“ — услышал он в ответ. „Дедушка“, — говорит, внук — „Давай откроем“. „Нет“, — отвечает старик — „Я богат тем, что ты у меня есть, ты богат тем, что я у тебя есть“ 
Через время опять стук в дверь „Это я — счастье, откройте дверь“. Дед говорит внуку: „Ненужно нам никакое счастье, мы вместе и это для нас счастье“. 
Через время опять стук в дверь „Кто там“, — спросил мальчик, — „Это я женщина“. Подходит внук к старику и говорит „Дедушка, там женщина стучит в дверь, но мы ей открывать не будем, она нам не нужна“, а старик ему отвечает „Нет малыш, вот как раз женщине мы откроем. Ведь там где есть женщина, там есть счастье, любовь и богатство“. Так давайте выпьем за наших женщин, которые рядом с нами и дарят нам любовь, счастье и богатство.!!!!:smile:

----------


## KainskCherry

Красиво сказал,проникновенно!!!Светик,это про тебя,дарящую любовь,счастье и богатство!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> Я родилась! Это произошло в Киеве, рядом с национальным зоопарком. В год Обезьяны... Потом, указывая на мой неуёмный характер, склонности к подвижному образу жизни, в т.ч. и лазанью по деревьям, не раз шутили, что меня спутали при выдаче.:biggrin:


kukukukukuku

Люди вы так быстро пьете я вас читать не успеваю:biggrin:

 Светик за тебя. Начинаю как Таьяна с коньяку-рюмочку. правда впо последним данным его из тарелок пьют, ну после третьей глядишь и я в тарелочку налью.

----------


## sokolixa

> Люди вы так быстро *пьете* я вас *читать* не успеваю


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Масяня

пустите хозяйку с днём рождения поздравить! Светик, Солнце, с праздником тебя, фух, только отдышусь маленько. у меня сегодня два детских праздника, поэтому голосок я уже того.... пропила малость... Буду больше отмалчиваться...

----------


## KainskCherry

Наливаем вновь прибывшей гостье,Саня изобрази рюмашечку девочке для кондиции и голоса!

----------


## Саня Кэп

[IMG]http://*********ru/541252m.jpg[/IMG]
Всем новоприбывшим!!

----------


## bulya

Светочка, девочки,если я ещё не опоздала к столу - это так сказать на десерт!:biggrin:
http://video.i.ua/user/625858/4055/17806/

----------


## KainskCherry

Подхватываю...вишня,Из за тучки делекооооо,показалась луна,
Все подружки по парам,в тишине разбрелися...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ален,а давай стриптизера постройней вызовем,че то меня его пузо не вдохновило!:eek:

----------


## Сильва

*bulya*,
 Алёнка, десерт поближе к вечерУ!
Гости дорогие, у меня только что инет выбило, я переволновамшись... Давайте, может, танцевальную паузу ненадолго? http://audiofile.org.ua/song/265809.html Думаю, ничего музычка.

----------


## KainskCherry

Танцуют все!!!

----------


## Курица

> Ален,а давай стриптизера постройней вызовем,че то меня его пузо не вдохновило!


Вы хочите стройных?
ИХ есть у МИНЯ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/576071m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Полюбовались на МАЧО? 
А теперь вот- тост за ДРУЗЕЙ, а перед этим-притча:

_Притча о настоящих друзьях_
Дороги, которые мы выбираем, 
Так часто нас водят меж адом и раем, 
А надо лишь к сердца прислушаться кличу, 
Об этом Коэльо поведал нам притчу. 


Уставший прохожий с конём и собакою, 
Под дубом прижались, грозою гонимые, 
Вдруг небо разверзлося молний атаками, 
Все трое погибли без званий, без имени. 

И вот уже в новом бредут измерении, 
От жажды страдая, дорогою хоженной, 
Им кажется, в прежнем, проверенном времени, 
Да вот, оказалось ступенями Божьими. 

Но что же за чудо?! Портал белокаменный! 
И площадь с фонтаном из чистого золота, 
Здесь можно напиться, укрыться от пламени 
Слепящего солнца и вечного голода. 

И радостный путник, спросивший у стражника, 
Узнал - это рай за воротами плотными, 
Там море вина, звуки музыки праздника, 
Да только Указ не пускает с животными. 

И снова идут наши бедные странники, 
Всё выше и выше с мирскими заботами, 
И рая законы им кажутся странными, 
Как можно оставить друзей за воротами! 

Но вот на пути не ахти поселение, 
Источник из камня за ветхой оградою, 
И молят они: "Пропусти! Нет терпения, 
Живою водой свои мощи порадовать." 

Никто их не держит, им рады по-дружески, 
Как плещутся, пьют, наливаются силою, 
И тело вбирает хрустальные лужицы, 
И Господа славят за то, что помиловал! 

И тут узнают, это рай, Богом избранный, 
А ниже был ад, белой краской побеленный, 
Вскричал человек: "Ну, да где ж это видано! 
Их надо на место поставить немедленно!" 

"Ничуть не бывало, - апостол ответствовал - 
И к цели дорогу осилят идущие, 
Пусть будут на месте хоромы соседские, 
Ведь там остаются друзей предающие!"

----------


## Сильва

*Курица*,
 Нормалёк! Курочка, когда ты всё успеваешь? Или это только галлюцинации после 5й рюмки?

----------


## ЖасМи

Счастья тебе большого личного, Наличного и океан БЕЗНАличного! Будь всегда яркой, жизнерадостной и неповторимой, как этот первый майский день!

----------


## Сильва

*Жасмин*,
 Спасибо, Жаннуль, присоединяйся! Сань, бокал - даме!

----------


## Курица

> о Юры из Ярославля нам не хватает, правда, девчонки? Юра!!! Ну чего на женщин обижаться? Ты ж взрослый, вылазь из подполья, ты нам нужен!!!





> Юра,не обижайся,прости нас,мы добрые и душевные!!!


Добрый совет

   Сова сидела на ветке дерева и наблюдала за маленьким, рыжим лисенком. Лисенок с обидой и злостью лаял на кустарник репейника, росший здесь же под деревом. Его шерсть была покрыта круглыми колючками. Наконец Сова окликнула Лисёнка: 
   - Зачем ты лаешь и злишься, разве ты этим поможешь себе? 
   Лисёнок поднял глаза полные слёз и обиды на Сову, и дрожащим голосом пожаловался: 
   - Каждый раз, когда я прохожу здесь, этот злой репейник цепляется о мою шерсть, и смеётся надо мной, как же мне не злится? Теперь до самого вечера мне придётся только и заниматься тем, что распутывать их из шерсти. 
   -Я понимаю тебя, Лисенок, но подумай, чем больше ты злишься и лаешь, тем больше злые колючки впиваются в твою шерсть, а потом ты их ещё и разносишь по всему лесу, где они со временем вырастут в новые, злые кустарники и будут цепляться уже за других. 
   Лисёнок внимательно слушал мудрую Сову и, чувствуя правду в её словах, с надеждой спросил: 
   - И что же мне делать? ведь это повторяется почти каждый день. 
   - Знаешь, это очень просто. _Для того, чтоб не сталкивается со злой колючкой, надо обходить её стороной, ты не можешь с ней бороться, но ты можешь о ней забыть и жить более счастливо._ 
   Маленький Лисёнок поверил мудрой Сове, и с того дня он обходил колючку стороной, а Репейник со временем засох от своей же злости. 
*   А добрый совет он и людям завет. Вот так.*

----------


## ЖасМи

Нууууу, раз Татьянка задала такую тему, Светик, выбирай! 

Красавчик...

... или фигуркой берёт...

... ой. а тут без комментариев... 


:biggrin: :flower: :biggrin:

----------


## Сильва

*Жасмин*,
 Ой, Жан, шалунья ты!....:biggrin: Ну что, люди добрые, ещё по "чуть-чуть"?  Продолжаю рассказ о себе. Я всегда была активисткой, пионеркой, комсомолкой, меня обожали учителя как умную и исполнительную ученицу, тихо ненавидели за это же одноклассники, правда, для некоторых я всё же была примером... Весьма вероятно, если бы не развал Союза, я сейчас вместо свадеб вела бы партийные форумы. :biggrin:

----------


## manja

*Светланка, солнышко...*

На секунду забежала на форум...и увидела что у моей золотой и неповторимой 
сестренки сегодня день рождения...
Мне хочется тебе подарить сегодня все солнечное тепло...которое излучает наше солнце весеннее....и еще тепло всех сердец которые тебя любят...
А думаю и знаю что там и мое тепло...и тепло многих форумчан....
Как хорошо что на этом форуме среди близких ставших мне людей есть и ты....
И я могу называть тебя сестренкой Ягуськой....
Люблю тебя...целую...

----------


## Медведик

Ну вот я пропустила ..впрочем прибежала на самом интересном месте))))
Светик ещё раз с Днём рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Прими подарочек:  
Обезьяна на деньгах символизирует хитроумие и защиту от неудач. Отличный подарок для лудей, родившихся, в год обезьяны.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Эх...хорошо сидим)))))

----------


## Сильва

*manja*,
*Медведик*,
 Спасибо огромное! Подтягивайтесь, у нас весело!!!!

----------


## manja

> Спасибо огромное! Подтягивайтесь, у нас весело!!!!


ой девоньки...сижу жу на пороховой бочке....
Столько работы ноне.... даже кофею не пила...
Праздник взля бы его....икто...
Светланка с ходи в школу бабок ежек....
медведик тожа отметься...курица и жанулька....
Всех зову туда а сама улетаю.....
работа зовет...

----------


## Ладушка

*Сильва*,
Принимай мои поздравления!
Успеха и удачи!
Счастья и понимания!
[IMG]http://*********ru/568902.jpg[/IMG]

Я тут со своим арсеналом..
. С праздником. дорогие!
 [IMG]http://*********ru/581190.jpg[/IMG]
У меня тост
ЗА ДРУЗЕЙ!
[IMG]http://*********ru/578118.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

Предлагаю Сашуле выдать медаль Лучшего наливальщика и Обихажевателя дам сегодняшнего вечера,столько народу,а он все наливает,не устает!!!

----------


## Сильва

*manja*, ждём к вечеру!!!
*Ладушка*, привет-привет! спасибо за прозравление, мы уж тут все пьяные и румяные, так что -

*KainskCherry*,
 Я - только "ЗА"! Сань, это тебе! 

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*
Ребя-яты!!! Ненадолго вас покину, надо и семье время уделить.... Встречаемся после 21.00 по московски, я ж ещё десертец обещала. Всех люблю и целую!

----------


## Медведик

Всм привет и поздравления от Лесюни (она мне СМС прислала), говорт скчает..уехала с мужем отдыхать.

----------


## Саня Кэп

Извините,за паузу,бегал на ларёк!!Щас начинаю пить водочку в реале,соединяя приятное с полезным....:cool:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Сильва*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Свету-Сильву поздравляю!
ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО ЖЕЛАЮ!
И НА ВСТРЕЧЕ ОЖИДАЮ!
 :Oj: цАлую крЭпко-крЭпко, тИбя. моя конХветкО!kuku

----------


## Katjatja

девочки и Саша будете смеяться, но к вам вернулась уже проспавшаяся! Эхх мало же мне надо, даже до второй рюмки не добралась , рядом с ребенком прилегла, таким вкуснопахнувшим и усе.

кто в курсе к чему снится, когда влюбляешься. ТАК реально, всей душой что я даже уже скучаю :smile:

пора к застолью подтягиваться.

смотрите какие фото необычные нашла
http://www.splutphoto.com/100%20Shot...udioframes.htm

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
это нам всем  на утро. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/530010.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Извините,за паузу,бегал на ларёк!!Щас начинаю пить водочку в реале,соединяя приятное с полезным....


*Сань, анекдот в тему:*
_Парень с девушкой одни в квартире, парень пристает к девушке,
она сопротивляется и говорит:
- Давай останемся просто друзьями.
- Хорошо, тогда давай сходим в ларек за водкой и снимем на вечер девочек._

----------


## bulya

Ребяты, вечер, перестает быть томным, а давайте подадимся к цыганам? :Vah: 



Да здравствует Первое Мая
Весенний и праздничный день,
Природа весной просыпается
И расцветает сирень.

Давайте дарить поздравления
Любимым родным и друзьям!
Скажите ,как сильно вы любите,
Как все они дороги Вам.

----------


## Курица

> кто в курсе к чему снится, когда влюбляешься.


Конечно, я (в курсе):biggrin:.ВОТ, Катя -  только что скопировала с сонника:
*Если Вы ощущаете себя влюбленным, то будьте осторожны со своими желаниями, так как они могут втянуть Вас в скандальную историю. Для молодой женщины подобный сон предсказывает возможность недостойных предложений, для замужней - желание удовлетворить свои потребности вне дома. Видеть влюбленными других означает, что Вас вынудят поступиться своими моральными принципами.*

Оба-на, Кать! Подчеркнутое перечитай дважды!!! К чему бы это? (То есть- отчего бы это?) :Vah:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ух, к десерту успела!!!   :Ok:  Я долго наивно думала, что кефир люблю - пока водку не попробовала!!! Так что и мне рюмашку можно...:rolleyes:  :Aga:  Ну  кому как не нам тамадам - знать, что женщина за свои проступки весной - не отвечает!!!  Так что - пью за дам!!! И за именинницу!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

[IMG]http://*********ru/541277.jpg[/IMG]
Цыганка уже здесь!!!!

----------


## Саня Кэп

А пока бегал успел с малыми и женой погулять в парке,вот такую красавицу нашел  среди деревьев(мая младшенькая -Уля)..вообщем,давайте выпием за детей!Своих и чужих,за то что они это наше ВСЁ!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/554589m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

а давайте переоденемся в цыганей?:smile: жалко у меня фотошоп на другом компе не дома. Щас бы вышелпервомайский табор.


Во Танюшка-вишенка  телепатически поняла мою мысль.

Танюша--курочка  насчет сна как в фильма " У меня уже такая незапятнанная репутация,что пора ее уже скомпрометировать какими-то недостойными предложениями".

----------


## bulya

> Цыганка уже здесь!


осталось позвать медведя! :Aga:

----------


## KainskCherry

Медведик,вылазь,народ тебя требует!!!! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/525917.jpg[/IMG]
Вот и Миша,ему так хорошо и комфортно!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Саш,девочка-красавица,а спасибки подевались куда-то!

----------


## гордеева

моего кота  ни какой кризис не добьет.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Вот и у меня, куда спасибки пропадают??? Неужто лимит на благодарности есть?

----------


## Уралочка

Ух... как у Вас весело то :Vah:  Я только с юбилея, устала немного, а здесь красота, уже поют и танцуют. Ну что, присоединяюсь с удовольствием к Вам, уже наполняю бокальчик, чего и Вам советую сделать.... Пьём за нашу Светланочку до дна, да так, что бы через дно рюмочек и бокалов, обязательно был виден потолок. Ну.... до дна?! :Aga: 
Хо - ро - шо пошла:eek: :Vah:

----------


## sokolixa

Так-так-так, спасибок нету...

Я т-т-требую продолжения банкета!!!



Эх-х-х-х-х, на счастье!...

----------


## Абюл45

:smile:Мир Вашему дому, а разлюбезную имениницу СВЕТЛАНКУ С днем рожденья! Я поднимаю свой бокал :Pivo: ,чтоб выпить за твоё здоровье!!!Светочка,сегодня в честь твоего дня рождения наша муз.школа провела юбилейный концерт!Я его посвящаю тебе, :flower:  как коллеге!!!  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
...а куда спасибки подевались,на Майскую демонстрацию ушли?)))

----------


## sokolixa

> ...а куда спасибки подевались,на Майскую демонстрацию ушли?)))


Это происки империалистов...:cool:

----------


## Мальвинка

Продолжения банкета требуют и в Школе веселья бабок Ёжек...
[IMG]http://*********ru/557648m.jpg[/IMG]
:frown:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
ЕМИНИННИЦА УШЛА,,, И СПАСИБКИ УНЕСЛА!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Сильва

Гости дорогие, держите десерт!     

Маринка, Мальвинка, Любаша, Оля-пупсик! И вам - по 100 грамм!

----------


## Мальвинка

УРА!!!! ЗАРАБОТАЛО!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Абюл45

Долой происки империалистов...Да здравствует, Светлана!!! Ой,что-то я разбушевалась,вроде не пила...из мелкой посуды))), а тост есть:

  За ноту "ДО" я выпить собираюсь,
  Не придаём значенья иногда мы
  Тому,что нота "ДО" - начало гаммы.
  Без "ДО" ни спеть, ни станцевать,
  Хороших слов нам не сказать.
  ДОбра хочу,СВЕТЛАНЕ,пожелать,
  уДОбный ДОм, и чтоб ДОстаток был при том.
  И раДОсти побольше, зДОровья крепкого поДОльше,
  Друзей ряДОм ДОрогих, и заДОра за двоих!!! :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Мальвинка

Светик! Добрая ты, мы ж потом в ступу не поместимся...

----------


## Katjatja

> Светик! Добрая ты, мы ж потом в ступу не поместимся...


 а вы что в одну ступу вдвоем полезите? таааак бабки ежки срочно переходим на сок. 

а сейчас КВН начнется.  я уже приготовилась.

Девочки я же радостью не поделилась. я взяла заказ на свадьбу,на август  УРаааааа :Pivo: !

----------


## Сильва

*Мальвинка*, Это ж я на всех!
А где наша рыбачка Анжеллочка? А-у-у! Как улов? У меня сегодня рыбы на столе маловато... :biggrin:
Девчата, у меня спасибок нет, появятся позже...

----------


## Анжелла

> А где наша рыбачка Анжеллочка? А-у-у! Как улов? У меня сегодня рыбы на столе маловато...


Светик! Ты меня звала? Я тут удочки сматываю... Собираюсь послезавтра начать сезон рыбалки, а там уж рыбой и угощу. А пока давайте уж мясом закусим. :Aga:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Блин-н-н-н-н, а мне кто-нить нальет?
Хотела все сначала перечитать, но вы тут так натусили - 5 страниц! :rolleyes:
Я как-никак первая с Форума Светика по телефону поздравила! :biggrin:
А тут уже десерт...

----------


## sokolixa

> А пока давайте уж мясом закусим.


Целый день мясом закусываем, давайте уже на десерт налегать,
воНА ж какая вкуснотища!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А тут уже десерт...
> __________________


А неЧА опаздывать, мы ж тут с 12.00 по-московскому тусуемся...
Пья-нЫ- И-И-И-И....!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
У-у-уф-ф-ф-ф! Ну всё, *Светлана*, объелася я...

Ещё раз с  Днюхой тебя, спасибо за угощение!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*sokolixa*,
Везёт!!!
А работать -то надоть! Так что...Извините труженицу за опоздание!
Заоодно влетела на 200 грн - пришлось купить новый цветной картридж.
А у кого стоит Непрерывная подача чернил на струйниках? Поделитесь впечатлениями!

----------


## Мальвинка

Кто-то уже отполз от стола, а кто-то тока пришёл!!! И опять тост - за именинницу!!! Светик, ты ещё с нами?
[IMG]http://*********ru/566866m.gif[/IMG]
Ах, как она лукава и хитра,
Общительна и вводит в заблужденье,
Что так надежна и во всем верна,
Что люди замирают в восхищенье.
И, право, Обезьяна - лучше всех!
На поприще любом она полезна.
А над другими смех - да просто смех!
И над собой смеется, как известно.
Смеяться, право, вовсе не грешно.
Все с тонким юмором, легко и безобидно.
Коль многое природой ей дано,
То хочется, чтоб это было видно.
Ах, Обезьяна, как мы любим Вас!
Вы так мудры, находчивы, прелестны!
Таких страстей, энергии запас -
Догнать Вас и пытаться бесполезно.
И это счастье, что нас жизнь свела.
Мы будем наслаждаться бесконечно
Игрой ума, придумкам без числа
И юмором - так будьте с нами вечно!
А Вам - любви, успехов и добра!
И новых взлетов, новых вдохновений!
И пониманья Вашего труда -
Звездой светите в Вашем окруженье!

----------


## Сильва

*Анжелла*,
*tatiana-osinka*,
 Девчата, давай к нам! У нас тут ностальгия после бутылки на брата

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Сильва*,
 [IMG]http://*********ru/540242.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мальвинка

> У-у-уф-ф-ф-ф! Ну всё, Светлана, объелася я...
> Ещё раз с  Днюхой тебя, спасибо за угощение!


Присоединяюсь. Уступаю место за столом вновь прибывшим.
 [IMG]http://*********ru/588373.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Да уж!
Вот вас куда занесло! Надо меньше пить и смотреть в будущее, дорогие товарисчи!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Сильва

Девчонки! Танцы до упаду! Единственный мужчина был, и то исчез на бескрайних просторай жития... Сначала танцуем в рядок 
Потом - в стиле диско 
Дальше - танцы народов мира     
Соло Медведика

----------


## Мальвинка

http://www.sunhome.ru/cards/13581
А вот так потанцуем?

----------


## Анатольевна

Ну нифигасе... :eek: Пока я там на юбилее "брёвна таскала"(вот ей-Богу, по ощущениям), они тут и напились, и проспались, я только к танцам успела... А танцевать уже не могу...Силов моих мадамских нетути никаких...

----------


## Колесо

> http://www.sunhome.ru/cards/13581
> А вот так потанцуем?


Да....Был один мужчина и то спекся, нам тут разливать!!!


> Девчонки! Танцы до упаду! Единственный мужчина был, и то исчез на бескрайних просторай жития... Сначала танцуем в рядок


Итак, к танцулькам и я поспела!!!Я та,что с темной кожей в бешенном ритме крутит попой,короче - попуаска!!!



> Ну нифигасе... Пока я там на юбилее "брёвна таскала"(вот ей-Богу, по ощущениям), они тут и напились, и проспались, я только к танцам успела... А танцевать уже не могу...Силов моих мадамских нетути никаких...


Так,*Анатольевна*,ничего не знаем,расслабляйся,ножки в воду и там ими булькай,танцуй,короче!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Девчонки,хи-хи,что-то моя попа замерла...только что так плясала(эт я про картинку),ох,устала,наверное,скоро 12 часов как тусуемся!!!

----------


## Сильва

А мы под любимую восточную мелодию продолжаем... 
*Анатольевна*, ну её на фиг, эту усталость, держи для поднятия тонуса:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Анатольевна, ну её на фиг, эту усталость, держи для поднятия тонуса:


Ой, Свет, спасибо... За твоё здоровье! Дзинь!
Я устала-то не столько физически, сколько морально... Гости реально как брёвна сидели.

----------


## Helga597

Девчонки! Ушли гости - я к вам... А у вас тут  - Класс, и выпить, и закусить, и танцы! Просто супер! Дорогие, всех с праздником ВЕСНЫ и Труда! У нас, правда не оч то пахнет весной снег еще лежит, +5 было днем, сейчас +3... Так что только в душе проклевываются подснежники! Дорогие пчелки, ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ - здоровья, любви, успехов, работы в меру, чтобы не оч уставали, а вот гонораров больших, клиентов щедрых, бонусов постоянных! :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Анатольевна*,
 Забудь. Мне страшно нравится притча, в которой есть фраза: "И это тоже пройдёт". Как только я её приняла как данность, жить стало намного легче. 
Всё, девчаты, труба зовёт! До завтра. Похмеляемся с утра.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Сильва*,
Света, да пройдёт, конечно... Я всегда себе говорю: просто эти люди именно ТАК видят веселье.

----------


## bulya

Все на улицу, будем зыбрить,как в Париже салют в честь нашей именинницы шпуляют! :062:

----------


## Колесо

> Гости реально как брёвна сидели.


*Анатольевна,*я сегодня как про бревна от тебя прочитаю,РЖУНЕМАГУ!!!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Я всегда себе говорю: просто эти люди именно ТАК видят веселье.


Девчонки,даже не знаю от чего это зависит,бывает я, та же,компания та же,а праздники разные!!! Так и уроки,бывает идет,а бывает нет,ну хоть умри на поле боя - тишина,все мертвые!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Колесо*,
Тань, ну хоть ты с меня сегодня смеёшься :biggrin: , а то на банкете я уж обалдевать начала - проверенные вещи, которые всегда вызывают смех - как в вакуум...

Всё, непосильный физический и умственный труд валят меня с ног... Спокойной ночи! Если не к вечеру проснусь - приду на опохмел...  :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

> Всё, непосильный физический и умственный труд валят меня с ног... Спокойной ночи! Если не к вечеру проснусь - приду на опохмел...


Спокойной ночи и приятных снов.Знаю еще оду умную  вещь: Утро вечера ,мудренее! Проверено!

----------


## Курица

> Всё, девчаты, труба зовёт! До завтра. Похмеляемся с утра.


Вот ...ДиФФченки.Слышали, как на Украине теперь нефритовый стержень называется??? Трубааааааааааааа:biggrin:Светик, прости заср....ку:tongue:

----------


## Djazi

Ой, я  смотрю все уже вовсю навеселились, напраздновались. Ну, что же, вот вам немного релакса и с праздничком!!! 

http://priroda.inc.ru/prazdnik/1maja/1maja2.html

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Девочки,добрый день!
Как у вас,после Светиного дня рождения,головка не болит? :Pivo: 

* * *
Учительница биологии решила практически доказать ученикам о вреде курения. Берет червяка, бросает в стакан со спиртом - сразу подох. Бросает червяка в стакан с никотином, тоже сдох. Бросает червяка в стакан с яичным желтком - червяк живет. 
- Дети, какой вывод из этого можно сделать? 
Вовочка: 
- Если не пить и не курить, то в яйцах черви заведутся! 

* * *
На уроке Вовочка спрашивает учительницу: 
- Марь Иванна, назовите слово из шести букв, которым называют полный крах и провал, вторая буква "и"? 
Учительница: 
- Вон из класса! 
Вовочка (выходя): 
- Фиаско, Марь Иванна, фиаско. :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

Всех с добрым утречком!!! У нас снова зима:redface:, выглянула в окно и увидела, что кругом бело. Так что....., видимо весну нынче в условиях кризиса - сократили :Aga: , сразу лето настанет... Всем отличного настоения и замечательных выходных!!!
Ух......, на саночках бы сейчас:biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*уралочка*,
В чем проблема?
Саночки в руки - и вперёд!!!:biggrin:

----------


## bulya

> Саночки в руки - и вперёд!!!


 :010: 
нас только не забудь взять с собой! :062:

----------


## Сильва

Всем привет и удачного дня! Девчонки, ну что, заказов вчера набрали?
Для тех, кто вчера оторвался по полной:  
 
И специально для Медведика

----------


## bulya

Всем добренького утречка! Начнем с водных процедур!

Переходим к зарядке

Немножко романтики с утра!

И за работу!

----------


## Сильва

*bulya*,
*tatiana-osinka*,
 А когда вы вреале встречаетесь? Ждём фоток!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*bulya*,
Вот это с ведром - это садизм какой-то... А на последнем не хватает кофе!

----------


## bulya

> Вот это с ведром - это садизм какой-то...


Просыпаться то нужно, тем более после такой грандиозной попойки и поедки от Сильвы:biggrin:
Любой каприз, дорогая!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Сильва*,
Если *bulya*, возьмёт фотоаппарат :smile:
Завтра в Луганске, кстати, еще будет Татуся-Натуся, которая привезет мне посылочку из Харькова, все куплено кое-кем (догадайся, *Сильва*, с трёх раз,
кем) так давно, что я и не помню, что там будет!.. :smile:

----------


## Оляшка

> Девочки,добрый день!
> Как у вас,после Светиного дня рождения,головка не болит?


Чувствую себя, как бедуин в пустыне... Воды, а то засохну. Светочка, золотой ты мой человечек, спасибки за рассольчик! Сразу полегчало :biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## bulya

> bulya, возьмёт фотоаппарат


Уже все приготовила, кстати и Пугачиху пытаюсь выцепить, чтобы она к нам присоединилась!

----------


## Сильва

*bulya*,
 Фотик не забудь!:biggrin:

----------


## bulya

Фотик приготовила

Хлеб-соль тоже готова!

Ждем-с! :br:

----------


## Анатольевна

Привет всем похмеляющимся! Света, рассольчик - супер!  :Ok: 
А у нас пасмурно, но сухо и тепло наконец-то. А то весь апрель через день - то дождь, то снег...
Скажите, у кого-нибудь есть ностальгия по Первомайским демонстрациям, или я одна такая ненормальная? :wink:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Анатольевна*,
Я уже переностальгировала, так что...Но ты не одна, вчера прошлись и с транспарантами Сильвы, и так просто. :smile:

----------


## Анатольевна

*tatiana-osinka*,
А я, наверное, старею - в воспоминания ударилась... :wink: 
Я помню, как мы в детском саду делали веточки к первомаю - мастерили бумажные цветочки и проволочкой к веткам прикручивали. Меня родители всегда брали с собой на демонстрацию, и уже в детстве я ощущала дух единения. А потом, как водится, или к кому то в гости, или в кафе-мороженое(а там ещё надо было успеть место занять и огромную очередь отстоять - по тем временам это кафе было единственное на весь город).
Причём Первомайские демонстрации мне нравились всегда больше, чем на 7 ноября.
Став постарше, я в колонне  со всеми уже не шагала, мы с танцевальным коллективом выступали перед главной трибуной с каким - нибудь массовым номером типа "Дружба народов". А потом с тем же танцевальным коллективом - к кому-нибудь, праздник праздновать...:wink: :Pivo: 
У нас сейчас этот праздник называется День единства народов Казахстана - в стране проживают представители 130 национальностей, слава Богу, дружно...
Эхххххххх... сейчас и кафе на каждом углу, и множество концертных площадок по городу в праздник, а я скучаю именно по той атмосфере...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Анатольевна*,
Я тоже за собой заметила такой грех... Точно - стареем.

----------


## Медведик

привет девчёнки...что-то я приболела...заглядываю периодически и читаю - душу грею)))

----------


## tatusya

> приболела...


Выздоравливай, Леночка!Не болей.
А я опять больная на свадьбу собираюсь.Всем крепкого здоровья, радости, удовольствия.Всех целую и люблю.

----------


## Курица

> Эхххххххх... сейчас и кафе на каждом углу, и множество концертных площадок по городу в праздник, а я скучаю именно по той атмосфере...


Моя дорогая Инесса, что-то часы последнее время мои с твоими не совпадают...Не общались давненько, не скайпились, а жаль... Я тебя ТОЖЕ понимаю.Есть такое чувство, есть...Вот и стишок в Инете откапала. автор так же думает.Всем вам дарю!
*Децтво*
Ты помнишь, дружище, вьетнамские кеды? 
Коленную выпуклость детских колгот? 
Настольный хоккей у блатного соседа?.. 
А ну-ка, напомни, какой это год? 

А помнишь те, вязаные рукавицы, 
Да-да, на резинке из старых штанов, 
Родителей наших счастливые лица… 
Гагарин… Харламов… Мунтян… Моргунов… 

Ты помнишь – мы жвачку жевали неделю, 
Ее в холодильник на ночь положив? 
Ты помнишь «Орленок»? Вот это был велик!!! 
Разбит он, до наших детей не дожив…

На школьном дворе помнишь лихость былую 
И первый, с ночевкой в палатках, поход? 
И, помнишь, решались мы на поцелуи… 
А ну-ка, напомни, какой это год? 

Так если ты помнишь, вынь душу на плаху! 
Давай-ка нальем за ушедших ребят... 
Несчастное детство? – Иди-ка ты на ***! 
Счастливей – не будет уже у тебя!
(автор- Олег_Никоф)

Сейчас-чищу перышки и ОТБЫВАЮ в столицу солнечного Скобаристана-город Псков-вести свадьбу(70 челов, Ж.и Н. по 28, самостояяяяяяяяяятельные, дружат с прошлого века, точнее - с 1996 года.Ресторан на брегу реки Великой, с открытой террасой.Погода - супер-около 18 градусов тепла.Туда-свезут, оттуда-возвернут после 12. Помоги мне, Господи! и да помогут мне ваши советы, мои виртуальные друзья!

----------


## tatusya

Удачи,Танюша!

----------


## Курица

> Хлеб-соль тоже готова!


Ален, а я вам хотела профессиональный ХЛЕБ_СОЛЬ для креативной свадьбы предложить! Гляньте ка!:biggrin: Понравился? Хотя ПОЛНОСТЬЮ оценить только мужеский пол ведущих сможет- там.....например..... Дима,Ильич,Саня Кэп, Саша, ну, даже Воффчик уже сможет(у них вроде любовь с Пупсиком, по этому сужу-созрел...:wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/562785m.jpg[/IMG]

А кто не понял, ЧТО это - даю подсказку:
[IMG]http://*********ru/551521m.jpg[/IMG]

И вот на такой ОПТИМИСТИЧНО-ШАЛОВЛИВОЙ ноте 
Курица полетела во Псков!!!!!!!!!!!
До встречи ночью!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*tatusya*,
*Курица*,
Нет, ну что за несправедливость! А у нас только с выкупом, и за ту же плату!
Роспись в 11, у невесты должна быть в 9!  :Jopa:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Курица*,
Таня, удачи!

*tatiana-osinka*,



> А у нас только с выкупом, и за ту же плату!


Таня, я всё не пойму: это ведущие так клиентов разбаловали, или так полагается вообще в той или иной местности?
Честно говоря, я на банкет к 17 часам начинаю в 14 собираться и в этот день вообще из дома не выхожу - высыпаюсь, спокойно собираюсь... Это у меня ДЕЛО ДНЯ, и ни на какие другие я не разбрасываюсь.(Для меня вообще норма: 1 день - 1 дело...:wink:)
Поражаюсь выносливости тех, кто начинает с выкупа, затем сопровождает на прогулке, а потом ещё и свадьбу ведёт.
Я же вижу, в каком состоянии, особенно летом, в жару, видеооператоры приезжают... :eek:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Анатольевна*,
Это у нас так принято. Только 1 ведущая из-за преклонных лет ставит жесткое условие - от кафе. Но и заказов у нее -1 в 2-3 месяца.
Поэтому я несказанно радуюсь, если мне говорят: на выкупе обойдёмся своими силами.
Я собираться начинаю в основном с 6 утра.
Порадовала невеста на 22 августа: Я, говорит, не хочу вставать в 4 утра, поэтому будем стараться, чтоб роспись была на 14..00, это у нас самая последняя по времени роспись. Так и работаем  :Vah:

----------


## sokolixa

Привет!
А я после вчерашних именин всё никак отойти не могу - головушка бо-бо...



А сколько воспоминаний...



......



ТЭкс, надо охладиться...



Не помогаИть... Васьк, а Васьк? Помоги-и-и-и!!!



Так-так... скорей... буль-буль-буль...



Маловато будет, МАЛОВАТО!!!... 



Скорей к компьютеру...



О-о-ох, успела...



Сильва-ик-чка! Сильву-пле за опохмел!

----------


## sokolixa

Щас спою...



Ну Ф-ф-ф-сё!...

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ!Загляните, пожалуйста,поделитесь своим мнением:
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....77#post2320077

----------


## Donald

Дамы и господа! 
Тут вот мне позотиву добавила ссылочка одна...
Хочу, чтобы и вам стало так же приятно и... немножко грустно! 
Ностальгия!
http://www.kommersant.ru/k-vlast/vlast-test.asp

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> привет девчёнки...что-то я приболела...


Эй, ты чего, красавица! Как можно? Май-месяц на дворе - а она - болеть вздумала? Вставай-вставай, штанишки надевай!!! И айда, на природу: пить пиво и есть шашлЫки!

----------


## Анжелла

АААААААААаа, Я нелегал. Мне не хватило два балла. Дима, ты чего это решил выявить...ху из ху?:biggrin:

----------


## naatta

*Donald*,
 Димка!!! Сижу, уже 20 минут отгадываю тест!!!!
Интереееееснооооо!!! АБАЛДЕТЬ!!!
Сколько ж там уровней???
Я до пятого дошла!!! Щаз буду звать Славку, сама не справляюсь!!!!!

----------


## sokolixa

> АААААААААаа, Я нелегал. Мне не хватило два балла. Дима, ты чего это решил выявить...ху из ху?


Ага - 


> Вы ПОНАЕХАВШИЙ ТУТ.


 - споткнулась на третьем уровне,
прикол, блин...:biggrin::frown:

----------


## Donald

АГА!!! Зацепило?! Класс! Я, признаться, тоже из Понаехавших...

----------


## bulya

А я тока на четвертом, щас буду тож звать помосчь, спасибо мозговому штурму!

----------


## sokolixa

> Сообщение от *Donald*
> Я, признаться, тоже из Понаехавших...


Так Що, паковать чемоданы, и ... обратно? (не знаю куда, правда)
Лю-ю-юди-и-и, пАмАЖите, чем можитЯ, сами мы не местныЯ-я-яя......!

----------


## naatta

*Donald*,
 Сколько уровней там???? Я стала понаехавшей на пятом или шестом!!!
Теперь жду когда Славка кино досмотрит, и бум проходить сначала!!!
Он все фильмы ваще наизусть знает, и СССР помнит получше, чем я, по причине более старшего возраста на 4 года!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Гвиола

А мне написали ,что при хорошем стечении обстоятельств мне дадут вид на жительство:frown:

----------


## KainskCherry

Да,Дональд,это сегодня с утра ты не зря пытал меня на знание таких песен,готовил морально,во пригрузил...Ну,ничего,прорвемся.А прикольная штука,для нас,русских,убедиться,а по адресу ль мы живем!Натусь,может на Украину рванем,девочки вы как ?Примите?

----------


## bulya

> может на Украину рванем,девочки вы как ?Примите?


не тока примем, а ещё и шматочком сальця накормим и не тока им:biggrin:

----------


## черника

Сегодня исполняется 1 год, как самый обаятельный и привлекательный МУЖЧИНА форума с нами! 
Дмитрий Дональд!!! ПРЯЗДРЯВЛЯЕМ!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Helga597

> я на банкет к 17 часам начинаю в 14 собираться и в этот день вообще из дома не выхожу - высыпаюсь, спокойно собираюсь... Это у меня ДЕЛО ДНЯ, и ни на какие другие я не разбрасываюсь


Согласна на 100%, по-другому не могу. Возможно, к сожалению! Наверное, у девчонок больше энергии... А я стараюсь "наполниться", как сосуд положительными эмоциями, чтобы их щедро выплеснуть на вечере!   :Aga: :biggrin: Всем желаю только ПОЗИТИВНЫХ клиентов и гостей! Курочка уж, наверное, летит домой после УДАЧНОЙ свадьбы! :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Donald*,
 Точно, Дима, с датой!!! Девчата, айда  в "Поздравлялку" Лену-Еву качать!

----------


## Donald

> Сегодня исполняется 1 год, как самый обаятельный и привлекательный МУЖЧИНА форума с нами! 
> Дмитрий Дональд!!! ПРЯЗДРЯВЛЯЕМ!!





> Точно, Дима, с датой!!!


Вау! Ну надо же! Леночка-Черника, это ж надо - какая глазастая! И как заметили то? Спасибо, дорогие мои!

----------


## Медведик

> ссылочка одна..


Диммммм я НЕЛЕГАЛ((((( меня депортируууююююююююютттт  :Vah: 


Ой, ток сейчас заметила - Димочка поздравляю с годовщиной!!!!!! Помню для меня месяц на форуме - был значительным событием)))

----------


## Курица

> Курочка уж, наверное, летит домой после УДАЧНОЙ свадьбы!


Нуууууууу, почти...в это время 0.15-я еще вела заключительную часть...Все 80 построенных в тесном кругу слушали меня, и глаза их блестели (Я на заключение впервые решила попробовать ТЯЖЕЛУЮ артиллерию-по силе воздействия-взяла идеи Лины(ее конец корпоратива, когда она говорить о "запомните этот день" и о единении и + Манино вИдение душевного общения ведущая+зал. когда ведущая рассказывает о том, ЧТО она увидела-рассмотрела-душой почувствовала...)Тишина была...я ВАМ скажу...а фоном - тихооооохонько!- я взяла музыку из клипа "Разговор с Богом" (ой, простите за двусмысленность. которая получилась-я только сейчас заметила).На этот клип я выставляла тут, в Позитиве, а называется она Gregorian.Moment of peace. По-моему, есть на Музгрузе... Послушайте.Оно того стоит!

Точно есть, вот ссылочка: http://www.***********/music/12243839/

И вот еще одну песню вам рекомендую послушать(я ее не знала) :
http://www.***********/music/12244524/ (Одег и Галина Ивановы, "Не разлей вода")

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Добрый день! 

Русский язык все хорошо знают?

Учим падежи!  

День был______ Именительный, 
Вечер был_____ Творительный, 
Я ей__________ Предложительный, 
А она мне______ Дательный, 
Разве я________ Винительный, 
Что она________ Родительный!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Donald*,



> Тут вот мне позотиву добавила ссылочка одна


Офигеть! Вот мои результаты:
*Уровень 5
Вы ГРАЖДАНИН РФ.
Если ваши документы оформлены надлежащим образом и они при вас, то в соответствии с Конституцией РФ вы вместе со своими правами и свободами являетесь наивысшей ценностью государства.*

А это всё потому, что я при СССР-е выросла и выучилась!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки мои дорогие,всем добрый вечер!!!Засада полная,решил наш музыкант денег поднять сам да и меня подтянуть,задумка такая-вечер в стиле восьмидесятых...а я в 81 только родилась,все происходящее помню смутно.Это будет происходить в ресторане.Если можете-подбросьте идеи,расскажите,может проводил кто,что-нибудь подобное,щас пойду историю читать,во попала.Отказаться-так не хочу,люди там потрясающие,работать в кайф,принимают всегда хорошо,да и не привыкли мы перед трудностями отступать!Заранее всех благодарю!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Девочки,мне понравилось 

http://post.kards.ru/images/postcard/19973/1997267.swf

----------


## KainskCherry

А у меня-тупо не открылось....:frown:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*KainskCherry*,
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=69566

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
http://www.rocksimona.ru/book0.htm

----------


## Сильва

*Курица*,
 Танюша, ссылочки обалденнейшие!!!!!!

----------


## sokolixa

> Уровень 5
> Вы ГРАЖДАНИН РФ.
> Если ваши документы оформлены надлежащим образом и они при вас, то в соответствии с Конституцией РФ вы вместе со своими правами и свободами являетесь наивысшей ценностью государства.


Поздравляю! Единственная гражданка среди нас, Понаехавших :biggrin:!
А про "наивысшую ценность" не соврали  :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## Volodя

У кого артроз, у кого понос, а у меня авитамиНОЗ! Хочется забраться на деревце с черешней, и не слазить оттуда... Обожаю первые водянистые но сочные и свежие черешни...и вишни тож...!
[IMG]http://*********ru/531935.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

> Курица


 Танюша,музыка  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от* Курица
> Курица*
> Танюша,музыка


Ага!

Только Тс-с-с-с...

А то

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> а у меня авитамиНОЗ!


Ну, раз такое дело, то для тебя и для всех -всех позитивных форумчан:

А под это дело и выпить не грех, тем более что у меня сегодня повод есть :Oj: : 

А это - чтоб уж на весь форум хватило: 

Ну и к шампанскому закуска лёгкая:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Танюша - Курочка* :Ok: :cool::biggrin:! За это надо выпить!!! Так что выбирай, что понравится постом выше:wink:! Народ подтягивайся, десерт впереди!

----------


## sokolixa

Ой, опять гуляем!!!



Лена-а-а-а!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Ой, какой котяра, так кричит, что аж жалко:biggrin:! Я его и всех-всех всех угощаю тортиком:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Добрый вечер!
Кто шампанское, а у нас сегодня был коньячок, и не виртуальный, а реальный, потому что сегодня в Луганске встречались 3 MSK-овские ведущие из Донбасса:
Я, Буля и Татуся!
Первой домой вернулась Буля-Алёна, хотела выложить фото, но ей отключили инет.:eek:
Второй явилась я, выкладываю то, что сняла на мобильник.Это 2 часть встречи, когда мы приехали на автовокзал, купили билеты на обратную дорогу.

[IMG]http://*********ru/593283.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/597379.jpg[/IMG]

Это девочки выбирают себе видеофильмы, не могли пройти мимо!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Ой, девчёнки, тогда за вашу встречу :br: !!! Ну, вы тут угощайтесь, а я в семью...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

А это общение в кафешке на автовокзале в ожидании отъезда

[IMG]http://*********ru/651650.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/645506.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Впечатлений куча, нужно всё переварить, но самое главное- что мы встретились и общались так, как будто знакомы 100 лет. Кстати, я именно такими их и представляла!:smile:

*Добавлено через 45 минут*
Светочка-Сильвочка, мне очень-очень понравились парички, теперь бы хотелось узнать хоть приблизительно цены, чтобы предъявить счёт клиентам в случае пропажи!  :Vah:  Я их запущу в работу уже 10 мая... Когда большинство будет наслаждаться Одессой! :smile:

----------


## Volodя

Вот вижу ваши встречи, аж улыбаться хочется!!! Вот и улыбаюсь (на аватарке, вчера..)  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*tatiana-osinka*,
 На сайте "Проказника" посмотри. Кажется, Пугачёва по 35 была, остальные не помню.

----------


## Курица

> Вот вижу ваши встречи, аж улыбаться хочется!!! Вот и улыбаюсь (на аватарке, вчера..)


Воффкина новая ава-илюстрация вот к этой словарной статье:
*УЛЫБАТЬСЯ,* улыбнуться, ухмыляться, осклабляться, усмехаться, церк. улыскаться новг. умиляться; _смеяться молча, про себя; показывать выраженьем уст и лица расположенье ко смеху_. Примеры: Он премило улыбается. Он *улыбнулся от удовольствия, растянув рот по уши*. 
Словарь живого великорусского языка)

----------


## Volodя

> Воффкина новая ава-илюстрация вот к этой словарной статье:
> *УЛЫБАТЬСЯ,* улыбнуться, ухмыляться, осклабляться, усмехаться, церк. улыскаться новг. умиляться; _смеяться молча, про себя; показывать выраженьем уст и лица расположенье ко смеху_. Примеры: Он премило улыбается. Он *улыбнулся от удовольствия, растянув рот по уши*. 
> Словарь живого великорусского языка)


Не хватает : Уссыкаться, потухать, угарать, скалиться!

----------


## Helga597

> в это время 0.15-я еще вела заключительную часть...Все 80 построенных в тесном кругу слушали меня, и глаза их блестели (Я на заключение впервые решила попробовать ТЯЖЕЛУЮ артиллерию-по силе воздействия-взяла идеи Лины(ее конец корпоратива, когда она говорить о "запомните этот день" и о единении и + Манино вИдение душевного общения ведущая+зал. когда ведущая рассказывает о том, ЧТО она увидела-рассмотрела-душой почувствовала...)Тишина была...я ВАМ скажу...а фоном - тихооооохонько!- я взяла музыку


Когда я писала, еще было желание сделать  поправку по времени, думала, что еще, поди, распатякиваешь... Вон тебя как НЕСЛО! И 80 могут слушать!!! Браво! будем желать друг другу и себе только такой благодарной аудитории!:smile: :flower: 
Танюш! Спасибо за ссылки! Класс!  :flower:  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*



> Светочка-Сильвочка, мне очень-очень понравились парички, теперь бы хотелось узнать хоть приблизительно цены, чтобы предъявить счёт клиентам в случае пропажи


АГА! Нужно быть готовыми к тому, что "вдруг они потеряются!" Именно так на мою сначала такничную просьбу вернуть огромные очки (для театра-экспромта), а потом и НАСТОЙЧИВЫЙ ПРИЗЫВ (!)  ответил гость, нужно заметить трезвый, потом добавил : "Может, они СОВСЕМ (!) ПОТЕРЯЛИСЬ"  Он это произносил ТАКИМ тоном, словно я УО (умственно отсталая)!
Хорошо, что жених и невеста засуетились, наехали на него, он куда-то ушел, минут 5 не было, вернул очки, а они пластмассовые, я удивилась, что они оч холодные. На улице у нас было +2, так они успели "замеерзнуть" , короче, он их успел в свою машину отпереть! Так жених уж извинялся, извинялся, а гостю хоть бы хны! :wink:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Добрый,радостный,прекрасный день всем!

На спортивных состязаниях комментатор:
- Внимание! Французский гонщик, скорость 150 км/ч. Сбрасывает скорость на повороте до 130 и... удачно вписывается в поворот.
- Американский гонщик, скорость 170 км/ч. Сбрасывает скорость на повороте до 150 и... удачно вписывается в поворот.
- Русский гонщик - скорость 200 км/ч, на повороте прибавляет до 230 и... с криком "На хрена вы здесь все расселись!" прокладывает новую трассу.

----------


## Медведик

Добрый вечер всем-всем-всем!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Какой у нас "алмазный" праздник получился...искрит и разворачивается каждый день новой гранью. Всем именинниам ещё раз ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!![img]http://s16.******info/d96c860940e83ac826642bd2be13f3a1.gif[/img]


А всем гостям - медаль [img]http://s16.******info/72c777760c5212b6f93b2dcab8c6445c.gif[/img] за ВЫНОСЛИВОСТЬ в деле ПРАЗДНОВАНИЯ непрекращающегося веселья и радости)))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Всем-всем доброе утро и светлого дня! Простите, если что пропустила, кого не поздравила, кому не помогла.... Заглядываю набегами, всё не читаю, у меня своя горячая пора. Привет вам от моих друзей! Они трудятся...... И вам желаю такого же усердия и старания.

[IMG]http://*********ru/630170.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/616858.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/628122.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

А я с утра фся такая позитивная-препозитивная!!!Потому как у моей дочуры сегодня  :Vah:   день рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/606618m.jpg[/IMG]
Всем от меня!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ну а мы мамочку с новорожденной поздравляем!!!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## tatusya

Поздравляю Наташеньку Гвиолу с Днем рождения доченьки.Здоровья вам обеим , счастья и процветания.Крепко вас целуем.Чмоки-чмоки-чмоки

----------


## sokolixa

Поздравляю *Гвиолу - Наташу     
с Днём рождения доченьки!*[IMG]http://*********ru/487319.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/73726.jpg[/IMG]

Пусть у неё *ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХО-РО-ШО*!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Я тоже присоединяюсь к поздравлениям,как кучно все идут,Гвиола,желаем мамочке тепрения и ласки,пусть дочура растет и радует!Моя открыто заявила после очередной примерки костюмов-мама,я когда вырасту-тамадой буду!!

----------


## Абюл45

:flower:  Поздравляю мамочку-Наташу,с рождением цветочка-дочурки!Желаю   
  радости,удачи,здоровья,счастья и любви!!! :Pivo:  :flower: 

  Пожелание для дочурки: :flower: 

 Желаю чтоб жизнь сложилась,как в кино.
  Чтоб художник высшей пробы,
  Написал с тебя панно.
  Чтобы феи в лотереи,помогли тебе играть,
  Чтобы в Лувре и в Пирее,
  И в миланской галерее,ты смогла бы побывать. :flower:

----------


## Медведик

И я! И я! И я того жеееее мнееееенииияяяяяяя!!!!!!!!!!!
Наташа - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!! [img]http://s16.******info/bc48287b2f5392007697544bfd01c22d.gif[/img]
Желаю тебе быть счастливой мамочкой сейчас...а в будущем счастливой тёщенькой .... ну и совсем дальше счастливой бабушкой))))[img]http://s.******info/899d42dbb6f77d1ec84e1bd5df3348c2.gif[/img]

----------


## Масяня

*Гвиола*,


ага, принимай поздравление и от меня! Кстати, твой пост был написан в 11.11  - желание загадала? А я хочу пожелать твоей любимой дочуре видеть всегда мамины счастливые глаза, и видеть в них гордость за неё, за её достижения!  Любите и цените друг друга!

----------


## bulya

Добренькое утречко!
Итак отчет по мини-мини ТАМАДЕЙКЕ в Луганске
не успела я с хлебом и солью:frown:, как девочки сразу начали "шопинговаться":eek:


И тут я вам скажу, увидев их сразу такое чувсвто, что вот они родненькие, красивенькие, вумненькие! :Aga: Вообщем, радость от встречи меня чуть не расплющила!

Так сказать мини Тамадейка в Луганске была открыта!


Натусечка -это искрометное настроение и кладезь знаний.Хотелось впитывать информацию как губка(что я и пыталась делать)Танюша- хорошее настроени!Время стремительно убегало, а так многое хотелось узнать, спросить.О чем-то даже поспорить.Теперь я понимаю Людмилу -оптимистку, которая бывает на всех тамадейках.Это не только творческая встреча, это то общение, которое никакой интернет не заменит!
Да, каемся был выпит реальный коньяк, но от этого вкус встречи приобрел более интимный характер!

----------


## bulya

И тут Татьяна достала свои новые парички, мы не заставили себя долго уговаривать

Очень был смущен паренек, сидящий за соседним столом, увидев как мы оживленно общаемся, да плюс примеряем на себя парички!Но рука его не дрогнула и он сфотал нас!
 
Наташа, очень удивилась, увидев, что время нашей встречи истекло,:frown: но так просто не хотелось расставаться и мы решили, отправиться на автовокзал и взять билетики на более позднее время!Взяв билетики, отправились есче пообщаться!
наташа, взглянув на время поняла:"Всё равно оцень мало!"

Татьяна, предложила остаться на ночь,:wink: представив как удивятся мужья не увидев своих  жен дома:redface:

----------


## bulya

После этой мини встречи мы решили, что отправимся теперь в гости к Наташе :Aga: 

И тут самое страшное:"Пора". :Tu: Еще бы цють цють пообщаться, но надо отправляться в путь! 
Очень горячий поцелуй!:tongue:

И как в фильме"Три мушкетера" хотелось спросить:"мы встретимся?"и услышать в ответ:"Обязательно встретимся!"


Огромное девочки Вам спасибо, что нашли время урвали его кусочек и мы смогли в реале познакомиться!У Наташи график работы вообще сумасшедший, лишь на минуту замолкал ее телефон и разрывался вновь! :064: Огронмый заряд творческой энергии и чисто "женского" общения я получила! Я только посадила вас в автобус, а уже считала,когда мы сможем встретиться :032: !
я по белому завидую всем, кто находит возможность ездить на такие встречи!Спасибо форуму за возможность в приобретении таких ДРУЗЕЙ! :040: 
[COLOR="DarkRed"]*Люблю всех, целую и жду встречи![*/COLOR]

----------


## bulya

*Гвиола,* поздравляю с днем рождения доченьки! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

 :Viannen 28: 

 :Viannen 20:

----------


## optimistka17

> уже считала,когда мы сможем встретиться


 А что мешает приехать сначала в Одессу, а потом летом в Крым?

----------


## bulya

> А что мешает приехать сначала в Одессу, а потом летом в Крым?


Они пока не отпускают!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Позитив и есть позитив!
Такая усталость, чегой-то не выспалась, а тут Алёнка звонит:
-Смотри наши фото!
Посмотрела, улыбнулась, вспомнила эти драгоценные минуты встречи-
и-О, чудо!- всю усталость как рукой сняло!!!
Жаль, нет фото, как Алёна за полчаса до нашего отъезда пыталась сделать кой-какие записи...На чём бы вы думали? 
На столовской салфетке! :biggrin:
Кстати. 1 кадр- это первая секунда, когда мы увидели Алёну и она нас, особенно я - через розовые очки!  :Aga:

----------


## evochka2777

Всем привет. Классная тема!
Вот я решила производственную гимнастику устроить, 
чтоб позитив обрушился с новой силой.))))

Читать как есть! Не переворачивать!!!

----------


## Donald

*ГВИОЛА*,
 Наташик, с новорожденной тебя! С Рожденим дочурки!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ГВИОЛА*
И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Наташа, это в первую очередь твой праздник, а уже потом дочуркин. Со счастьем, мамочка!

----------


## evochka2777

*Гвиола*,
Маму с дочей поздравляю!
Счастья-радости желаю!

От нашего стола - к вашему столу!!!
 Всех угощаю тортиками!
Кто любит сладости - прошу по ссылке!!!
)))

http://narod.ru/disk/8343427000/%D0%...D0%AB.pps.html

И еще, Наташа, раз у тебя младенец появился, стих будет актуален!))


Кто придумал памперсы, не любил детей.
Как он докатился до таких идей?!
Вот хожу, качаюсь, силы нет таскать.
Надо ж столько влаги в памперсы вмещать!
Килограммов пять уже, вздулись словно мяч.
Булькают, пузырятся, хоть кричи, хоть плач.
Не хотел же яблочный сок на завтрак пить
Мама с уговорами: «Чтоб здоровым быть»
Ноги подгибаются, еле волоку,
Но хожу по комнате, сесть я не могу.
Если вдруг замешкаюсь - сразу упаду
И накроет глыбою на мою беду.
Вдруг липучка треснула, поясок ослаб
И свалились памперсы, словно старый жаб.
Вот так облегчение и какой простор!
Словно отменили суровый приговор.
Кто придумал памперсы, не любил детей
Изобрёл он памперсы для родителей
Чтобы спали по ночам, не зная о потопе,
А ребёнок мучился с рюкзаком на попе.

----------


## Колесо

Наташа,с рождением доченьки!!!Пусть радует тебя!счастья и дочке и маме!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*Гвиола,*

Наташа, я тоже поздравляю вас с дочей с вашим общим праздником!!!


Пусть в вашей жизни будет все как в математике - 

Зло отнималось, 

Добро приумножалось, 

Деньги суммировались,

Любовь делилась.


*Это для дочи*



*А это для мамы - вспомнить, как это было 19 лет назад.*

----------


## evochka2777

Что-то у меня сегодня лирическое настроение.)))
Из недр...
Улыбнуло, решила поделиться.


Антология Любви. Майя Четвертова: Лирические одностишия

* * * Забудь о прошлом, наживем другое...
* * * Нет, я не против, только не согласна!
* * * Вы снова здесь? Как Вы непостоянны!
* * * Лишь изредка я привстаю с диеты...
* * * .... я не вернусь, поскольку не ушла.
* * * Я выгляжу неплохо, но не часто.
* * * Мужчинам проще, их свекрови любят...
* * * Да согласись же наконец: я не упряма!
* * * Он так молчит, что хочется раздеться...
* * * Я в третьем браке. Муж - в последнем.
* * * Люблю без памяти... без памяти... кого?..
* * * Он в розовых очках сменил мне стекла...
* * * ... я стою дорого, особенно в одежде.
* * * Да нет, до свадьбы он не заикался...
* * * Мне замужем не очень, но живется...
* * * Я сохраню вам верность под проценты...
* * * Идут года, мне все еще за тридцать...
* * * В его глазах читается: семь классов...
* * * Помехи счастью - ты и лишний вес.
* * * Вот негодяй: краснеет - и не врет!
* * * Сегодня плов без мяса. И без риса.
* * * Какие это деньги? Это сдача!!!
* * * Все позади: придется обернуться!
* * * Вкус у меня прекрасный. Запах тоже.
* * * Я сражена... Не наповал, но на пол.
* * * Сравни ее характер и мой бюст! Мой круче!
* * * Ты прав, я умница, но шубка мне как раз...
* * * Как робок он... сопротивляться сложно...
* * * Мне истина дороже не настолько!
* * * И мама, и Минздрав предупреждали...
* * * Он промолчал - и я ему поверила...
* * * Ох, если б ты любил меня, как пиво!
* * * Да, женщин много, но соперниц больше...
* * * ..... буквально смотрит в рот. Как стоматолог.
* * * В твоих объятьях я не только честь теряю...
* * * Красив, как бог. Но выкормлен волчицей!
* * * Ну ладно бы алкаш, так он еще и лысый...
* * * Нашла младенца я в цветной капусте...
* * * Многозначительно молчит, а просит однозначно!
* * * В постели он подобен богу: не храпит!
* * * В нем много детского: не любит манной каши...
* * *... не смотря ни на что, ни на где, ни на с кем...
* * * Время лечит, но исход всегда летальный...
* * * Вся в мыле, но держу себя в руках...
* * * Теперь я после первой не целуюсь...
* * * Смысл жизни с кухни выглядит иначе...
* * * Судьба, оскалив зубы, улыбнулась...
* * * Скрывать мне нечего, но так хотелось скрыть...
* * * ... ну, изменила... но от силы - раз!..
* * * Как много безынтимных дней прожито!..
* * * Нет, не напрасно ты вчера почистил зубы...
* * * Мужчины косяком? C и мимо, мимо...
* * * Любовь нужна, как деньги: ежедневно.
* * * Про самообладание не знаю, но в мною обладании силен...
* * * С кредитной карточкой не только жизнь прекрасна...
* * * Печаль моя светла: она уже слиняла...
* * * Любовь прошла, осталось - остальное...
* * * Все нестандартнее фигура год от года...
* * * Уснул, не попрощавшись... Развожусь!
* * * Таких, как я, немного: только я...
* * * В твоих глазах есть все, помимо смысла.
* * * Ты оскорбил не вдруг, а постепенно.
* * * Тебя не видеть. Это ли не счастье?
* * * Скучаю по тебе, как по застою...
* * * Воздушных замков я не строю, только глазки.
* * * Он холостяк, иных достоинств нет.
* * * Он улыбался искренне, цинично.
* * * Я требую сейчас же, но не сразу!
* * * Я не романа жду от вас. Лишь предложения.
* * * Попробуй суп, не бойся, есть лекарства!
* * * Пора мириться, завтра день зарплаты...
* * * ... и улыбнулась, как налоговый инспектор.
* * * А Вам к лицу пойдут рога погуще...
* * * Застукали его все в том же шкафе...
* * * Допей стакан и возвернись в семью!
* * * Да как вы смеете?!! Ну, разве что за двести...
* * * Любимая, не плачь... Найдём тебе мужчину.
* * * Быть честным хочется... Но меньше, чем богатым.
* * * Поизносилось то, в чём мама родила...
* * * * * * Честь девичью блюла. Но не со всеми...
* * * У вас, мадам, срок годности истёк.
* * * И жить не хочется, и застрелиться лень...
* * * Вы тоже папа моего ребёнка?
* * * День выборов. Народ забюллетенил...
* * * К чему вам в вашем возрасте здоровье?
* * * Нет, в этой позе я до свадьбы не могу.
* * * С годами у меня всё больше черт лица...
* * * Как жить?! Никто меня не хочет, кроме мужа.
* * * Не надо инсценировать раздумья.
* * * А у неё родился сын полка...
* * * Её увидев, встал я. Но не весь...
* * * Вы мне хотите дать? Но мне не надо столько!
* * * Особая примета: импотент.
* * * Пусть дрянь. Зато смотри, как много!
* * * Как ваши ягодицы вам к лицу!
* * * Чтоб столько съесть, мне нужно подкрепиться.
* * * Она ломаться отказалась наотрез...

----------


## sokolixa

> Всем привет. Классная тема!
> Вот я решила производственную гимнастику устроить,
> чтоб позитив обрушился с новой силой.))))
> 
> Читать как есть! Не переворачивать!!!


Спасибо! 
Очень своевременно!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ой, друзья, разрешите пригласить Вас в кинозал....  :Oj:

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро!!!!!!!  Напоминаю что в 9:00 по Московскму временив теме "школа бабок-ёжек"  
здесь - http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....104984&page=38
будет творческий отчёт.... заходите на огонёк!!!!!!

----------


## manja

*ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ ОТЧЕТ ШКОЛЫ БАБОК ЕЖЕК УЖЕ НАЧАЛСЯ* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Дорогие форумчане 
Приглашаем всех в нашу тему*

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....104984&page=38


где состоится 
творческий отчет
самых ярких и неповторимых 
самых прикольных и добрых
самых неунывающих и мудрых

Ягулечек


*
Вот туточки и появятся они, в этом сердечке
героини сегоднешнего дня
такие разныеееееееееееее
но лучше и ярче праздника вы не увидите...*

занавес поднят.....
[IMG]http://*********ru/596391m.jpg[/IMG]

*приходите и ставьте свои спасибки...буду очень рада всем нашим посетителям...
вас тоже ожидают сюрпризы, которые я объявлю завтра....*
*ЖДЕМ ВСЕХ*

----------


## Гвиола

*Всем огромное спасибо за поздравления!Читали вместе с дочей. А 10 мая ,4 года назад,у меня родился сын!*

----------


## KainskCherry

Гвиола,а у меня 10 у папы день рождения!

----------


## Volodя

Отключили и-нет сегодня на 6 часов!!! Такое было ощущение, что оказался в обыденной пустоте... И как ощутима ЦИВИЛИЗАЦИЯ!!! когда появился и-нет... Так что и-нет нет, и счастья НЕт!

----------


## Анжелла

> Отключили и-нет сегодня на 6 часов!!! Такое было ощущение, что оказался в обыденной пустоте... И как ощутима ЦИВИЛИЗАЦИЯ!!! когда появился и-нет... Так что и-нет нет, и счастья НЕт!


Вова, это называется инетозависимость. В твоем возрасте счастье должно заключаться в другом.  :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Доброе утро и от меня, самой зависимой дамы. Целых 5 дней не могла нормально жить. Не было инета. Включила и поняла, читать бессмысленно. Столько всего и везде, что нужно 10 дней чтоб всё осилить. Поэтому пишу только по последним 3 страничкам.
НАТАШЕНЬКА, ГВИОЛОЧКА. С новорождёнными тебя Говорят заранее не поздравляют, но так складываются обстоятельства, что могу опять на некоторое время остаться без связи ( тьфу, конечно не приведи .....). Поэтому с Доченькой. А сынуле передашь 10 мая, что я его поздравляла. Ты прекрасная мамочка. ЛОВИ-подарок для тебя. Хотя надпись я бы немного изменила......." Поздравляем с малышами" 



Манечка, Лена, отправилась по вашей ссылке в школу, и поняла, что туту вы меня теряете на некоторое время. Там засосало. Буду читать в захлёб........



> Гвиола,а у меня 10 у папы день рождения!


У меня круче. У мамы 12 мая юбилей - 60!!!!!!! А у папы 13 мая день рождение- 63.
Вот так всю жизнь и гуляем на майских... :Ok: :biggrin:

Я спрашивала в теме Ищу, помогите, спрошу и тут. Девочки, мальчики, куда выставить сцен план юбилея? Может что посоветуете???

У меня радость. Сынуля устроился на работу. У нас как-то жизнь после того случая круто изменилась. Может ближе стали друг к лругу, может повзрослел, может.....Не знаю, но в любом случае, родные мои и славные, благодарю вас за поддержку, помощь и ваши огромные СЕРДЦА и ДУШИ!!!!!!!!!!!
Я давала читать ему посты. ( плакал. Особенно над одним, который был в личке.) Спасибо, что поделились и своей жизнью, такой же ситуацией. Думаю - это лучше всяких нравоучений............Вы все оказались отличными ПСИХОЛАГАМИ детской, подростковой ДУШИ.

А теперь главное. Всем доброго утра, хороших новостей, счастливых часов, мира и ЛЮБВИ.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
Ксюш, всё у вас наладится и будет хорошо!
[IMG]http://*********ru/612805m.jpg[/IMG]




> _Девочки, мальчики, куда выставить сцен план юбилея? Может что посоветуете???_


Наверное, в тему "Юбилеи"?

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Обалдела от ЁЖЕК. Какие же ВЫ все талантливые насквозь!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: :Aga: 

*Анатольевна*,
Доброе утро. По кофею??????????????????
Все присоединяйтесь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

всем привет! 

бегаю как тушканчик по темам. столько всего.

Ксюша очень рада за Сережу. а впереди лето, которое самый лучший антидепресант.

 и Еще спасибо Димочке-дональду за его тест  на нелегала.  я его   полвчера переводила  в вордовский формат. и теперь на корпоративке или по теме советского времени буду делать викторинку- командную  и с капитанами. и что классно. там столько уровней что хватит на  ого-го сколько викторин.


Кто смотрел Тараса бульбу  вопрос: в фильме произносят фразу  я тебя породил я тебя и убью?

----------


## bulya

> Кто смотрел Тараса бульбу  вопрос: в фильме произносят фразу  я тебя породил я тебя и убью?


Да, Тарас говорит своему сыну перед тем как его убить:redface:
Приветик всем! У нас дождь, и холодно, а вылазить так не хоца из теплой постельки, а нуно!

----------


## Katjatja

> Да, Тарас говорит своему сыну перед тем как его убить:redface:
> ]


это оч хорошо, что и в фильме процитировали! это я все по викторине подбивки делаю:smile:

----------


## Касатик

_Девочек и мальчиков, держащих в руках радиомикрофон с Днем Радио! Пусть у всех нас будет как можно больше дней и вечеров, в которые мы говорим в микрофон, и делаем это с удовольствием!Хорошего настроения, бодрости духа, искрометности и незабываемости, дорогие друзья!!!_
Предвидя возмущения, что я НЕ ТАМ поздравляю, прошу вас не сердиться!Ребята, я специально выбрала Позитив, т.к. мне очень тошно!А здесь столько позитива, что моя ложка дегтя не в состоянии навредить!:confused:очень хочется высказаться и, уверена кто-то из вас, дорогие мои, что нибудь скажет, и мне будет легче!Правда?!:eek:дело в том, что я осталась без работы! :Tu: Хоть я и знала, что это случится, но не думала, что так быстро!!!!!:frown:А что делать!-Кризис!Поооооооооооожалуууууууйста, скажите хоть что-нибудь!:frown:

----------


## bulya

> дело в том, что я осталась без работы!


Наталья, я скажу вам, что в начале очень страшо становиться от того,что делать как быть?Но главное не потеряться в водовороте этих мыслей.Взгляните на все с другой стороны, значит Вы получите новую возможность реализовать себя.Ведь это как закон, если закрываются одни двери, то обязательно откроются другие.Вам дана мини передышка, чтобы сделать переоценку ценностей.А затем с новыми силами  в путь за новые горизонты! :Ok:

----------


## Katjatja

> _Девочек и мальчиков, держащих в руках радиомикрофон с Днем Радио! Пусть у всех нас будет как можно больше дней и вечеров, в которые мы говорим в микрофон, и делаем это с удовольствием!Хорошего настроения, бодрости духа, искрометности и незабываемости, дорогие друзья!!!_
> Предвидя возмущения, что я НЕ ТАМ поздравляю, прошу вас не сердиться!Ребята, я специально выбрала Позитив, т.к. мне очень тошно!А здесь столько позитива, что моя ложка дегтя не в состоянии навредить!:confused:очень хочется высказаться и, уверена кто-то из вас, дорогие мои, что нибудь скажет, и мне будет легче!Правда?!:eek:дело в том, что я осталась без работы!Хоть я и знала, что это случится, но не думала, что так быстро!!!!!:frown:А что делать!-Кризис!Поооооооооооожалуууууууйста, скажите хоть что-нибудь!:frown:


Наташа я без работы уже больше года.с февраля прошлого. без любимой работы. переживаю до сих пор, но   у нас есть возможность уйти всей душой  и телом и временем в праздники. больно  и растерянность и кризис, но главное не ВОЙНА.  выживем и прорвемся.

----------


## Медведик

> я осталась без работы


Ты не одинока..я тоже ...но главное сконцентрироваться на ХОРОШЕМ..и оно приумножится. Говорят простой в работе - отличная возмжность для самоазития!!!
ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРШО)))))))) Главное верить в это!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Касаткина Наталия*,
 Наташ, просто так ничего не бывает, я уверена...Тебе явно даётся время, чтобы придумать какую-нибудь фишку, и скорее всего вырулить на новый уровень... :Aga: 
У меня так было не раз...Люди все разные, но вот хотя бы мой пример...Три года я билась, чтобы раскрутиться как ведущая, что-то получалось, благодарили, даже как бы "свои" клиенты стали появляться...Но...как-то всё со скрипом, вяло развивалось, а хотелось бы большей отдачи, труда, да и денег было вложено немало...Тьфу, думаю...ну её...Зачем упорствовать в безнадёжном деле...Всё, что мне в жизни удалось, у меня сразу получалось, как-то само собой. Не без труда, конечно, но...как бы сказать...КАТИЛО...И вот я теперь вернулась к своей основной деятельности. Я музыкант! Играю! Всё сразу стало на свои места! Я счастлива! 
А опыт ведущей мне ещё пригодится...В жизни всякое бывает! Так что...выше нос!!! И самосовершенствоваться, самосовершенствоваться,самосовершенствоваться!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> А что делать!-Кризис!Поооооооооооожалуууууууйста, скажите хоть что-нибудь!


Наташа, надо отделить себя от государства и от кризиса. Начни бизнес. Продумай, просчитай, выбери какой... Я вот только после 40 поняла - нужно что б деньги в семью приходили из  несколько источников дохода ( в качестве источника дохода я ни разу не рассматривала работу на каком либо предприятии ввиду мизера зарплат), что б не бояться неудачи в одном деле - нужно что б дел было несколько. Стремлюсь воплотить. Сейчас в нашей семье как бы 2 дела, третье в процессе открытия, но хочу еще четвертое. Вот когда 4 заработают - можно будет плюнуть на кризис и временные неудачи в одном деле. Твое преимущество - молодость, развернешься, если рискнешь начать хоть что то своё!  :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

> что б деньги в семью приходили из  несколько источников дохода


интересно....я вот уже голову сломала чем бы заняться - чтоб с увлечением, удовольствием и приток денег стабильный...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Инна. точно! Как приятно, не ходить ни на какую работу на дядю или тётю, где вкладываешь себя по полной, а эта тётя бездарная всё разваливает. Я так почти 10 лет в бизнесе фармацевтическом, в настоящем ( не путать с сетевым маркетингом :biggrin:) столько вкладывала, столько денюжек им принесла. Пока хозяин фирмы директором свою новую жену не поставил, бывшую медсестру. Вот  :Jopa:  получилась. Ни ума. ни фантазии. Ушла и ни на мгновение не пожалела. А фирма через 1,5 года крякнулась.... :frown: 
У меня тоже теперь 2 дела :smile:. Вот только зимой затишье. На этот сезон что-то надо придумать.:wink:

----------


## Медведик

> У меня тоже теперь 2 дела


Девчата - поделитесь - на ВАШ взгляд - КАКОЕ ДЕЛО МОЁ?????
чтобы любимое, и прбыльное. Со стороны всегда виднее ... вот как вам кажется, в чём я смогу приуспеть?

----------


## Инна Р.

Ребята, поизучайте сайты, подобные этому...http://www.ify.ru/idei-biznesa/index.html
Главное, начать задумываться об этом и верить в успех.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Инна, спасибо!
Вот это толчок в  :Jopa: !
Если можно, еще адресочков! Тут столько интересного и, главное, реального!
У меня мысля ужо полетела вперед!!!

----------


## Volodя

*innca*,
 Уже везде в СМИ утверждают, что из кризиса мир начал выходить... А у вас это заметно ? У нас да...

----------


## bulya

> А у вас это заметно ? У нас да...


А вот Украина по-моему только начала входить в кризис :Jopa:  :Oj:

----------


## Масяня

пока ни разу не пожалела, что в сентябре прошлого года официально стала российской безработной...

У меня график достаточно заполненный:
детские праздники (можно сказать. что основной вид деятельности, от этого у меня самый стабильный доход)
свадьбы
корпоративы
выпускные

видеомонтаж
изготовление наклеек для бутылок

стою на бирже, отмечаюсь раз в 2 недели, платят достаточно прилично - первые 3 месяца - 7.350, следующие 3 месяца - 6.600, ещё полгода 4.950, год продержимся, кризис на спад пойдёт...

Человек который хочет, ищет способ заработать, а кто не хочет - ищет причины, почему всё не так...

Наталка - я желаю тебе ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО ЗАХОТЕТЬ!!!!

----------


## bulya

> стою на бирже,


Они же предлагают работу, так?А ты просто отказываешься? У нас 2 раза отказался,заносят в черный список.Единственное почему можешь отказаться, это уровень предлагаемой зарплаты ниже предложенной

----------


## Инна Р.

> Уже везде в СМИ утверждают, что из кризиса мир начал выходить... А у вас это заметно ? У нас да...


Володя, я не знаю... Кризис или межсезонье. В этом году наши оба бизнеса пострадали - толи от кризиса, то ли от обычного межсезонья. Как таковой кризис я в глаза не видела. Вот только не было зимой юбилеев и ремонты не заказывал народ.
Ремонты уже возобновились, и свадьбы летом будут... А был ли он, кризис? Или еще будет? Не знаю....

----------


## ПУХОВА

Всем привет ! Прибежала   согреться позитивчиком.:rolleyes:
В Киеве солнечная, теплая погода. Поэтому дома почти не сижу. 
Работы, концерты.:smile:
И природа, конечно. :flower: 
К нашему дому, прикол, приблудилась тайская кошечка.
Домашняя, красавица, глаза голубые, с ошейником. Так мяукала !
Пришлось взять.... А что делать ?
Говорят, хорошая примета, да и как устоять перед ее чарами ?
Может, это нам такой антикризисный подарок ?

Правда здесь не видны на фото ее ярко голубые глаза, ведь солнце светит...



Повезли к ветеринару-сказал-ей +-2,5 года, но точно -не знает,
 ведь кошке даже зубной налет снимали.  :Vah: 
Назвали кошку МУЗА. 
Уже чувствует себя хозяйкой. Очень аккуратная. На имя   отзывается. :Aga: 
Кстати, у Оли-Джажи, тоже похожая кошечка....

----------


## вокся

Ёлки-палки! Девочки-мальчики! Сколько интересных тем на форуме!!! Вот набрела и на эту! 
Вчера получила премию. Решила купить что-то полезное и нужное в дом. Ближе к концу рабочего дня меня обрадовали, что с сентября у меня заберут ставку (сейчас у меня 1,5). Плюнула на всё нужное и полезное и купила себе серебряные серьги и  кольцо! Сняла стресс:biggrin:.

----------


## Volodя

> с сентября у меня заберут ставку


Идёте на повышение?:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Люда, твоя кошечка как две капли воды похожа на моего кота... И голосок, похоже такой же... пронимает до костей! Мой правда уже старенький - ему 12 лет, но вот везет же кошкам... выглядит не хуже твоей молодухи! :biggrin: Только кряхтеть и подкашливать стал. :frown:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*innca*,
 А еще мне нравится, что эта порода-очень человеколюбивая. Одиночество их угнетает. Куда я -туда и она. 
Вот сайтик о этих кошках интересный
http://www.thaicat.ru/publ/13-1-0-80

Я-то думала, что это сиамская или баленизийская , оказалось-тайская.
Инна, а фото покажи своего котика ????:rolleyes:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Инна, а фото покажи своего котика


Сфоткаю попозже, сейчас убегу в магазин - холодильник кушать просит... А у твоей киски есть изгиб на хвостике?

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки,выручите,пожалуйста!!!!У кого есть выкройки пилотки пионерской,очень надо,как ее сшить ума не приложу:frown:,спасибо заранее!

----------


## Гвиола

*Volodя*,какое же это повышение? У человека отнимают хлеб,т.е работу и зарплату.
*KainskCherry*,Танюша,я шила без всяких выкроек.Щас соображу как описать этот процесс и брошу тебе в личку.

----------


## ПУХОВА

*innca*,



> А у твоей киски есть изгиб на хвостике?
> __________________


У моей кошки  хвост без изгибов и заломов.
Ты наверное, знаешь, что для породы-это дефект, особенно для котов(для выставок и потомства)Для КОТА любая некоррекция хвоста - запрет на племенное разведение. 
Вот,
Некоррекции" бывают нескольких видов, а вызываются всего 1 геном, его условное название - кинк, официального нет. 
1. узел. Как правило, располагается ближе к концу хвоста, прощупывается как пара сросшихся позвонков. Легко перепутать с "развернутым" позвонком, которые у азиатских кошек не по оси, а образуют плавную спираль, поэтому в конце хвоста тела позвонков могут оказаться "наверху". Узел очень редко бывает заметен, его только щупают, так что как-то не поворачивается язык назвать узел косметическим дефектом 
2. загиб - как бы кошка не крутила хвостом-хлыстом, видно, что хвост не плавно изгибается, а образует конкретный, иногда заметный угол. Причина: один из позвонков имеет деформированное тело. Неприятный косметический дефект. Котят берут неохотно. 
3. залом, он же крючок (кинк) - кончик хвоста сложен пополам. Реже хвост складыватеся в "средней трети". Причина та же, что у загиба. Иногда выглядит безобразно, иногда - стильно, в зависимости от того, как складывается общее впечатление. Косметический дефект, но любители часто просят именно таких котят, то есть спрос на таких котят небольшой, но стабильный. 
Еще один вид "некоррекций" - шалости гена S, присущего исключительно (!) сиамским кошкам и меконгам. Рецессивный ген этой аллели проявляется как брахиурия, то есть укорочение хвоста. В гетерозиготном состоянии шутит с азиатским хвостом гадкую шутку: хвост сворачивается штопором, особенно, если животное гетерозиготно по кинку. Котят охотно берут в основном компьютерные гении, которых привлекает все необычное. Заводчики таких животных, как правило, уступают за бесценок или просто дарят. 
Все некоррекции безвредны для животного и являются объектом моды.

----------


## Katjatja

> Девочки,выручите,пожалуйста!!!!У кого есть выкройки пилотки пионерской,очень надо,как ее сшить ума не приложу:frown:,спасибо заранее!


Таня САМЫЙ простой способ это сшить  2 куска прямоугольника по трем сторонам короткое, длинное ,короткое. четвертую сторону подметать.  ВСЕ. 
это если не заморачиваться. потому как можно ведь и еще в середине вставочку делать для расширения.. оно тебе надо? ярко и узнаваемо. кстатинаши пилотки были серосинего цвета. красных не было отродясь.а а свадьбах   идут и красные пилотки. очень узнаваемо.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
а по поводу кризиса.  мне кажется латвия туда вступила еще не полность, потолму что   такое делается  что уму не постижимо.

 зарплаты у всех поголовно понизили примено на 20 процентов, подняли налог  а вместе  сним и цены на все, кварплата обычной двушки составляет около 60 процентов среднестатистической зарплаты. ( потом признали что поднятие налога не продуктивно, но опускать назад не стали) сняли все доплаты, у медиков сняли дополнительный отпуск и + 2 недели за свой счет. у педагогов кроме  снятия зарплаты к ставке прибавили часы, говорят об урезании пенсии и уменьшения мамочкиных и детских денег.

все знакомые активно засаживают огород.  

так о чем это я.  и при всем при этом я  все равно  хочу поехать  на Тамадею.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*KainskCherry*,
Света Сильва шила вчера, у нее можно узнать размеры в см. Если срочно, то могу ей позвонить и тебе написать.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Или скрути из газеты, примерь себе и откорректируй!
Умеешь делать пилотку из газеты?
Фото Света выставила, если не видела- зайди, посмотри.

----------


## evochka2777

Сегодня прислали на работе.
К форумским мужчинам ни имеет отношение.)))

Про мужчин: 
Снял он обувь – стал пониже.
Снял пальто – и стал худее.
Без костюма – лоск пожиже.
Без очков – на вид глупее.
Шапку скинул - плеш наружу.
Без перчаток – руки-крюки.
Без жилета – грудь поуже.
Зубы вынул – звуки хуже.
Без портфеля – вид попроще.
Без мобильника – как нищий.
Сбрил усы – такой носища!
Посмотрела, засмущалась –
Как важна вещей опека!
Снять трусы ему осталось…
И не будет человека!




> А моджет быть наоборот...
> Без трусов он расцветет?
> Зубы, плеш - так тож фигня,
> Если****, как у коня!


Конечно! Более оптимистично и позитивно!))) Ржунимагу!

----------


## Инна Р.

Люда, а нам ветиринар наоборот сказал, что у этой породы кончик хвоста должен быть с изгибом, т.к. они произошли от обезьян. Вот я и спросила, может ты что об этом знаешь? :biggrin: Интесесно. У моего изгиб есть. Хотела сфотать, не нашла карту памяти от видеокамеры, муж куда то положил, придется его дождаться. Фотоаппарат доче отдала, малютку нашу фоткать. Но к ночи щелкну!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Снять трусы ему осталось…
> И не будет человека!


А моджет быть наоборот...
Без трусов он расцветет?
Зубы, плеш - так тож фигня,
Если****, как у коня! :biggrin:

Извините  :Oj:

----------


## Volodя

*innca*,
 :biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Кто смотрел Тараса бульбу  вопрос: в фильме произносят фразу  я тебя породил я тебя и убью?


А помните смешную фразу из школьного сочинения? "Тарас Бульба сказал сыну:"Чем я тебя породил, тем я тебя и убью..."" :wink:

*innca*,
:biggrin:kuku :Ok:  В тему...

----------


## ПУХОВА

*innca*,
 Главное, чтобы кот хороший был.:smile:
Но если интересно, почитай здесь о изгибах и заломах
http://www.thaicat.ru/forum/41-2302-1

или просто этот сайт-там много интересного, я тебе уже давала ссылку.
http://www.thaicat.ru/


Оле Джази такого же котенка подбросили, а у тебя как появился ? И как зовут ?

----------


## Инна Р.

Моего зовут Филипп Киркорович (исключительно за вокальные данные и голосовые нюансы), а взяли мы его за бутылку шампанского и коробку конфет у добрых людей совсем маленьким - в 1 месяц. При этом не обошлось без трагических событий... Муж позвонил, сказал что сейчас привезут персидского котенка. Ему подарили и что бы я взяла. Привезли, но не персиддского (муж перепутал названия, а я уже обрадовалась, персидского я хотела очень), а этого привезли - тощего, как велосипед, страшного, при этом он так вопил - что оба мои ребенки через 5 минут расплакались. Одной было 14, второму 2 годика. Я котенка не взяла - отправила во всояси. Вернулся муж, кинул мне ключи от машины, сказал адрес и в ночь вытурил из дома - без котенка не пущу, говорит. На улице ураганный ветер с дождем, деревья падают - а я пол ночи кружу в новостройках, ищу тот адрес. По дороге купила шампанское и конфеты. Вернулась домой часа в 3 ночи - злая, но с котом...
Три дня с мужем мы не разговаривали, вообще никто не разговаривал - только кот голосил круглосуточно.... Я думала, что муж не выдержит и сам вернет его взад :biggrin:, и меня простит за непослушание... но он упрямый, выдержал. Кот привык к нам, подуспокоился и мы привыкли, и теперь мы все его очень любим!  :Oj:

----------


## Масяня

> Они же предлагают работу, так?А ты просто отказываешься? У нас 2 раза отказался,заносят в черный список.Единственное почему можешь отказаться, это уровень предлагаемой зарплаты ниже предложенной
> __________________



Да, каждые две недели отмечаюсь, но работы по моей специальности почему то нет.... Кризис, однако

----------


## вокся

> У человека отнимают хлеб,т.е работу и зарплату.


 Может, *Volodя* имел ввиду, что у меня будет 0,5 ставки и + административная должность?:wink::biggrin:... Эээх... :Jopa:  у меня будет:biggrin:. Зато вся в серёгах и кольцах! :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

Вот, как обещала: Филя. :biggrin:Глаза открытые и голубые не получилось - успевает на вспышку закрыть. :redface:
[IMG]http://*********ru/627181m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/616941m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

Немного терминов..


АДАМАШНЕНЫЙ – домашний Адам.

АДМИНИСРАЦИЯ – плохая администрация.

АДЮЛЬТАНТ - посетитель *****-сайтов.

АКБАРКАДАБРА - непонятная молитва.

АЛЛИГАФРЕН - недоразвитый крокодил.

АЛЬ ГАПОНЕ - итальянский поп-революционер.

АНАЛИЗА – имя мексиканской девушки.

АНАНАША - Контрабанда анаши в ананасе.

АНАСТОЛИЙ – полное имя от ласкательно-уменьшительного СТОЛИК.

АРЕСТОРАН - еда в тюрьме.

АТМОСФЕРМА - запах на ферме.

"А ШО Я СДЕЛАЛ!" - восклицание химика, сделавшего воду.




БАЙКА - жена бая.

БАКАЛАВР - продавец в бакалейной лавке.

БАНАНАС - гибрид банана с ананасом.

БАРОГРАФ - двойной двоpянский титул.

БЕДА - плохая еда.

БЕРИЯ - взяточник.

БЛОШАРИК - блохастый

БОЛЬНИЧНОЕ ОБДЕЛЕНИЕ - современная СНГ больница.

БРАКИРОВКА – свадьба.

БРАТЬ С БОЕМ - покупать часы.

БРЕДСКАЗАТЕЛЬ - просто псих.

БРЕШЬ - непpавда.

БУДЫЛКА - украинский будильник.

БУРАДИНО - Буратино после Бородино.

БУТОРЕЙКА - плохая батарейка.

БУХАЛТЕР - алкаш.

БЫЧКА - окурок женщины.




ВАМПИР - официант.

ВЕТЕРИНАХЕР - парикмахер животных, а не то, что вы подумали!

ВЕРНОПОДДАННЫЙ - боксер в нокауте.

ВЕРНЯК - пpимеpный муж.

ВЕСЕЛЬЧАК - гребец.

ВИСИЛИТСЯ - веселиться на висилице.

ВОЗНЯГРАЖДАНИЕ - маленькая гражданская война.

ВОЗРАЗВРАЩЕНИЕ - возрат разврата.

ВОНАРИК - удивление: "Во нарик!".

ВРАЧ - обманщик, врун.

ВСАДНИК - дошкольник.

ВСЕНОЩНАЯ - преферанс.

ВЫСОКОРОДИЕ - демографический взрыв.




ГАЙДАМАРКИ – украинские марки.

ГАЙДАРМАКИ – юные гайдаровцы. 

ГАРЕМЫКА – владелец гарема.

ГЕЙКА - нужно расшифровывать, либо сами догадаетесь?

ГЛАВВРЕЖ – чемпион по боксу.

ГЛУМАНИТАРИЙ - глумящийся над тарой.

ГНУСЕНИЦА – гнусная гусеница.

ГРАВИТАЦИЯ - посыпка доpог гpавием.

ГРИВЕННИК - паpень с длинными волосами.

ГРУЗЛИ – кавказкий медведь.

ГРЫЗИН – кавказкая мышь.

ГРЯДКИЙ - грязный и гадкий.

ГРЯЗИМОДО – горбун испачканый с грязюкой на челе.

ГРЯЗДНУДЛЯ – нудный грязный ребёнок.

ГОСУДУРСТВО - страна дураков.

ГУЛЯШ - забулдыга.




ДАЛИТОНИК - восклицание человека в ресторане.

ДАЧА - взятка.

ДВОЕДОЧИЕ - две родившиеся девочки-близняшки (сравните с многодочием).

ДЕГЕНЕРАЛ - генерал-тугодум.

ДЕДИШКИ - впавшие в детство старики.

ДЕЛЕГАДЫ – плохие делегаты.

ДЕРЬМОТОЛОГ – проктолог.

ДИАПУЗОН - двойной живот.

ДИНАМЫКА - лицо Дины.

ДОЛБИЛКА - отбойный молоток.

ДОМИНИРОВАТЬ - забивать козла.

ДОЛОТОК - (он же - молото) Долото и молоток вместе.

ДОСАДА - ясли.

ДУРАКОВИНА - плохая раковина.

ДЕДУШКО - слуховой аппарат для пожилого человека.

ДЕФЕКТИВ - плохой детектив.

ДЫШЛО - легкие.




ЕЛЬНИК - рот.

ЕШЛО - рот.

ЁМОРИСТ - юморист, рассказывающий пошлости.




ЖАР-ПТИЦА - цыпленок табака.

ЖЕНЩИК - тот, кто женится на замужке.

ЖИВОТНОЕД – не вегетарианец.

ЖИРНАЛ - толстый журнал.




ЗАКОЛКА - шпага.

ЗАКОЛЫБАТЬ - спеть ребёнку колыбельную.

ЗАЛОЖИТЬ ЗА ВОРОТНИК - воспользоваться салфеткой.

ЗАМОРЫШ - интуpист.

ЗАМУЖКА - выходящая замуж за женщика.

ЗАРАЗ – человек, делающий всё за раз.

ЗАХАРИК – надоевший человек.

ЗНАТЬ КАК ОБЛУПЛЕННОГО - познакомиться на пляже.

ЗАЧИНЩИК - гоняющийся за чинами.




ИЗВЕРГ - вулкан.

ИНДУИЦИЯ - индусская полиция.

ИНЖЕНЕГР - африканский инженер.

ИНОВАЦИЯ – овация Ине.

ИНОСРАНЕЦ - зарубежный унитаз.

ИНТЕРЬЕР - собака иностpанца.

ИСКУСИТЕЛЬ - бешеный пес.




КАЛДУН – лаборант в поликлинике.

КАЛЛЕГА - сосед по туалету.

КАРАТИСТ – ювелир.

КАРЗИНА – каркающая Зина или ворона по кличке Зина.

КАСТЮМ – юморная каста.

КАТАРТРОХА - (мед. термин) - катар трохеи.

КВАСЕНВАТОРИЯ - забегаловка, где можно квасить.

КЕНТГУРУ - друг учителя. 

КЛАВИАДУРА – плохая клавиатура. 

КОМПЛЕКЦИЯ - лекция по информатике.

КОМПРОМИСС - скомпрометированная девушка.

КОНФЕТЕНЦИЯ – большая конфета.

КОРЕШОК - маленький друг.

КОРМЧИЙ - поваp.

КОСТРУН – разжигатель костров.

КОФЕТА – конфета с кофе.

КОХМАР - комар, заражённый "палочкой Коха".

КРАНШЕЯ - жираф.

КРАСОВОК - красивый (или красный) совок.

КРАХМАЛ - легкая неудача.

КРЕНОТЕНЬ - накренившаяся тень.

КРОВАТА - кровавая вата.

КТО ТАКАЯ ЭЛЛИПС? - вопрос двоечника на геометрии.

КУРАТОР - петух.

КУРЗАЛ - птицеферма.

КУРЯГА - жительница избушки на курьих ножках.




ЛАКРИМОДА – мода на лак.

ЛАМБА - лампа перегорела.

ЛЕСТНИЦА - подхалимка.

ЛИЦЕМЕР - антрополог.

ЛОЖКА - маленькая ложь.

ЛОХМАТ - (от слов "лох" и "мат") ругань нехорошего человека.

ЛЮДОПЫТ - эсэсовец.




МАРКОВКА – процесс наклейки марки на конверт.

МАТЕРИК - см. обложка.

МАТРОССКИН - бритоголовый моряк.

МАХОВИК - пpовожающий.

МИКРОПОРКА - маленькая взбучка.

МИКРОСКОП - небольшая толпа.

МИМОЧКИ – ласкательно-уменьшительное от МИМО.

МИШАЛКА - девушка Миши.

МНОГОДОЧИЕ - много дочек (сравните с двоедочием).

МОЛИНКА – маленькая молитва.

МОЛОТО (см. ДОЛОТОК).

МОРДЮК (МОРДОДЕЛ) – имиджмейкер.

МОСТУН – инженер мостостроитель.

МОТЫГА - человек тpудной судьбы.

МУРАТИНО - мутный Буратино.

МУЧАЩИЙСЯ - ученик, не хотящий учиться.

МУШКЕТЁЛКА - девушка мушкетёра.

МЫЛОКО - плохое молоко.




НАВОЗНЕНИЕ - прорвало канализацию.

НАДАЛБАШКА - головной убоp.

НАСУПИТЬСЯ – наесться супом.

НАХАЛЬНИК - начальник-нахал.

HЕВАЛЯШКА - трезвеница.

НЕВИННОСТЬ - тpезвость.

НОСИЛЬНИК - носильщик, требующий много денюжков.

НЮАНУС – голая задница.




ОБАРУДОВАНИЕ - оборудование бара.

ОБВЕСТИ ВОКРУГ ПАЛЬЦА - надеть обручальное кольцо.

ОБМАТЕРИЛАСЬ – родила.

ОБРАКЩЕНИЕ – свадьба.

ОБСТРАДАМУС - несчастный предсказатель.

ОБЛОЖКА - пьяная pугань.

ОБОРМОТКА – оборванная мокрая тряпка.

ОБУВЛЕНИЕ - процесс покупки обуви.

ОБУВЛЯТЬСЯ - одевать обувь.

ОГРАЖЕНИЕ - ограбление граждан.

ОЛЕГАФРЕНД - друг Олега.

ОЛИГАРХРЕН - жадный олигарх.

ОСТЕНЕРВЕНИЕ - нервный срыв.

ОТВЁРТКА - уклонение от обязанностей.

ОТСТОЙКА – некрасивая девушка.

ОТСТОЙНИК – некрасивый парень.

ОЦЕПЕНИЕ - украинская похвала певцу.




ПАРЕНЬЙОГ - молодой йог.

ПАРАЗЁНОК - паразит-ребёнок.

ПАСКУД – футболист-жадина.

ПАТДЛА – патлатая падла.

ПЕЛЕНГ - новорожденный.

ПЕРВАЧ - победитель в соpевновании.

ПЕРЕШЕЕК - гильотина.

ПИСКУНС – пищащий скунс.

ПИСЮК – компьютер.

ПЛАТОК - день получки.

ПЛОМБИР - зубной врач.

ПОДОМОК – домашний подонок.

ПОДВЕСТИ БАЗУ - не разгрузить вагон с картошкой.

ПОЛОДЕНЦЕ - полдень.

ПОЛЧИЩЕ - моющее сpедство для пола.

ПОПАДЬЯ - меткач.

ПОСТЕЛЬ - лесничество.

ПОХУДИСТ - человек, севший на диету.

ПРИГОДОВЛЕНИЕ - подготовка к Новому году.

ПРИЙМАК – наркоман, балующийся маковой соломкой.

ПРОСТЫНЯ - ОРВИ.

ПЧИХОЛОГИЯ - наука о насморке.

ПЫЛОВИК - пыльный половик.

ПЫСЫХА – компьютер.




РАЗВЕЗЛО - таксист.

РАЗГИЛЬДЯЙ - купец пеpвой гильдии.

РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЕ - ленивое размазывание мышей.

РАКОВИНА - стыд рака.

РАКУРС - задний ход.

РАНОВАТА - вата на ране.

РАСПРИДЕЛЕНИЕ – митинг.

РВАТА - рванная вата.

РВАЧ - врач-стоматолог.

РЕЗЕТКА - (от англ. "reset") кнопка на компьютере.

РЕЧКА - кpаткое вступление.

РУБАНОК (от слова РУБАН) - любитель поесть.

РУБИЛО - пpодавец в мясном отделе.

РЫЛО - лопата.

РЭПКА - фанатка рэпа.




САЖЕНЕЦ - отбывающий наказание.

САМЕЦ - человек делающий всё сам.

САХЕР - плохой сахар.

СВАРЩИК - повар готовящий щи.

СВЕДЫНЯ – светлая дыня.
СВИНЕЦ - большая свинья.

СЕРИЯ - унитаз.

СЕРЬГУН – друг Сергея.

СЕРЁЖИК – серый ёжик.

СЕСТРАНУТАЯ – звезданутая сестра.

СКВЕРНЫЙ - бульварный.

СНИКАТЬ - воспользоваться чужим ником.

СОВРАЩЕНИЕ - вальс.

СОКРАТ - уволенный по сокpащению.

СОПЕНИЕ - дуэт.

СОПЛОГИ - сапоги, от которых бывает насморк.

СОСИСОЧНИК - молочный брат.

СОСТАВКА – маленькая зарплата.

СПИРАЛЬ - воpишка.

СПИЧКА - маленькая pечь.

СПОРИТЬ С ПЕНОЙ У РТА - беседовать в пивном баре.

СПРОТИВНЫЙ КОСТЮМ - плохой костюм.

СТОЛИК – ласкательно-уменьшительное от имени АНАСТОЛИЙ.

СТРАХОВИЩЕ - страшное чудовище.

СУСЛЯК – охотник на сусликов.

СЧЕТИНА - бухгалтер-скотина.

СЧЁТКА - женщина-бухгалтер.

СЫКУНС – трусливый скунс.




ТАБУРЕТКА - маленький запpет.

ТАМБУРЕТКА - стул в тамбуре.

ТВЕРДЫНЯ – твёрдая дыня.

ТЕЛОФОН – секс по-телефону.

ТОВАРИЩИ! - восклицание ревизора.

ТОРАФИКАЦИЯ – принятие иудаизма. ТРЕПАНГ - болтун.

ТУРАЧОК - маленький турок.

ТУХЛИ - вонючие туфли.

ТЫКВА - обpащение к лягушке.




УДЕЛИТИТЬ - (от англ. "delete") стереть, удалить.

УДМУРТЧАЮЩИЙ – удмурт, пьющий чай.

УНИВЕРСРАМ - плохой университет.

УМАНИТАРИЙ - житель Умани.

УПАЛНАМОЧЕНЫЙ - упал намоченый.

УПИЙЦА - алкаш.

УТЕШЕСТВЕННИК - человек, находящий утешение в походах.

УХАЖЁР - Майк Тайсон.




ФАУСТПАТРОН - Мефистофель.

ФИНАЛГОН - конец разговора.

ФОНАТИК - любитель фонов, т. е. "обоев".

ФОНЮРИК - программист в HTMLе, работающий над background'ом.

ФОРСОБЖОРНОЕ ОБСТОЯТЕЛЬСТВО - приглашение на день рождения.




ХЛЕБНУТЬ - откусить хлеба.

ХЛОПОТУШКА - толстая собирательница хлопка.

ХОЛКА - маленькая пpихожая.

ХОЛОСТОЙ ПАТРОН - неженатый шеф.




ЦЕЛОВЕК - человек, проживший сто лет.




ЧАДИТЬ - любить детей.

ЧАЙНИК - человек, чей ник - ЧАЙ.

ЧАСИКИ - икотка каждый час.

ЧЁДУРАШКА - уменьшительно-ласкательная форма вопроса: "Чё те надо, дурашка?"

ЧИНАРИК - слесаpь.

ЧМОНЛИВЫЙ - чванливое чмо.

ЧУВАЧОК – маленький чуваш.

ЧУПАЛИННО - результат скрещивания Чиполинно с чупа-чупсом.

ЧУСЫ - чёрные усы.




ЩАСТЕ - угроза: "Щас те как..."

ЩУПОТКА - щекотно щупать.




ЭМУНУИЛ - самец страуса эму.




ЮНЫЙ ЛЮБОПЫТ - почемучка или любитель пытать.




ЯБЛИКО - сверкающее яблоко.

ЯСНОВИДЯЩИЙ - владелец исправного телевизора.

ЯЙЦЫ - сокращённо: яйца курицы.

----------


## bulya

> но работы по моей специальности почему то нет....


А специальность какая?:eek:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ой, дорогие мои... я сделала.... сама...... На депозит закачала классный позитиффффчик... САМА :Vah: 

http:/*************.com/files/p9f131fgs

----------


## Масяня

> А специальность какая?



я воспитатель детского сада - это раз
менеджер по продажам с зарплатой 20.000 - это два
заведующая фирменного магазина LG  с зарплатой 25.000 - это три.

Ничего этого в списке профессий пок не наблюдается... Чему я радуюсь, мне нетрудно придти подписаться в ЦЗН. А ещё там можно бесплатно выучиться новым профессиям, Саша мой пошёл учиться, курсы трёхмесячные, надоело ему на меня 24 часа в сутки глядеть, говорит, уеду на буровую в тайгу. Пущай учиться..

----------


## Гвиола

Эх,девчонки!Даже не знаю,позитив или...Я завтра в 14.00 иду слезу из воинов-интернационалистов вышибать!Пела для них на 23 февраля,и вот опять председатель комитета по культуре попросил завтра выступить(дескать,очень желают афганцы).Хоть бесплатно,а пойду.Им приятно будет(наверное) :Oj:

----------


## Сильва

> Ёлки-палки! Девочки-мальчики! Сколько интересных тем на форуме!!! Вот набрела и на эту! 
> Вчера получила премию. Решила купить что-то полезное и нужное в дом. Ближе к концу рабочего дня меня обрадовали, что с сентября у меня заберут ставку (сейчас у меня 1,5). Плюнула на всё нужное и полезное и купила себе серебряные серьги и  кольцо! Сняла стресс:biggrin:.


Браво!!! Настоящая женщина, ещё и с оптимистичным подходом к происходящему!!! :biggrin: Я сама такая...

*KainskCherry*,
 Я делала из одного прямоугольника, на клейкую ленту (та, что брюки мужские подклеивают снизу) лепила утюгом флизелин, даже шить не пришлось, только два шва по бокам, точнее, на голове это - спереди и сзади.

*Гвиола*,
 Удачи!!!

----------


## вокся

> Браво!!! Настоящая женщина,


Я жизнь люблю, вертящуюся юрко
в сегодняшнем пространстве и моменте.
Моя живая трёпаная шкурка
милее мне цветов на постаменте. 
 И. Губерман

----------


## Абюл45

> вокся


 МО-ЛО-ДЕЦ! Я поступаю точно так же,люблю серебро,все пальца в серебре...кроме ног,конечно.

----------


## вокся

Мне муж говорил: "Ты очень выгодная женщина!" У меня на золото самая настоящая алергия :Aga: . Вся чешуся прям:biggrin: Обручалку носила ровно 2 дня. Свекровка была оооочень недовольна. Как-то решила сделать людям приятное - пришла к ним в гости вся у золоте... Зацепилась кольцом за какой-то крюк в коридоре и чуть не лишилась пальца.:eek: Видно, все-таки не судьба:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

Внимание ! Розыск: Куда пропал Юрий (тамада-Ярославль) ????? Юрий!!!

----------


## вокся

*Шарик, ты балбес...))))*
40 минут парилась с принтером((( Отправляет печать в очередь и всё тут!!! Я и бук 10 раз перезагрузила... и в настройках полазила, всё проверила на 100 рядов... Я и брату позвонила, разбудила его для консультации)))) Мы всё пошагово проверили - не печатает принтер:mad: Решила плюнуть и пойти спать...
... Брат меня завтра начнёт медленно убивать))) В принтере не было бумаги)))) 
Теперь я точно пошла спать :Aga:  а то я завтра (сегодня) ветеранам и спою, и спляшу, и стихов расскажу...:biggrin:
Спокойной ночи, форум!!!!

----------


## julia2222

> Внимание ! Розыск: Куда пропал Юрий (тамада-Ярославль) ????? Юрий!!!


Насколько мне известно у Юры сейчас ВАЛ заказов, мы общались в 20 числах апреля и он говорил, что до 8 Мая включительно у него всё расписано чуть ли не по минутам, и тем не менее он нашёл время, чтобы помочь мне, за что я ему очень благодарна. :Aga:  Он знает, что мы его здесь с нетерпением ждём и будем надеяться, что когда у него появится свободная минутка, он обязательно выйдет на связь!

Привезла всем привет с очень холодного Южного берега Крыма. За 5 дней моего отпуска ни разу не выглянуло солнышко, и дождь лил каждый день. Но тем не менее я получила огромное удовольствие от поездки: бродила по можжевеловой роще, любовалась дельфинами, дышала, невероятно чистым целебным воздухом. Несмотря на то, что температура  не поднималась выше 14 град., возле моря не было холодно. Вода - прозрачная как слеза, чудесный реликтовый парк с благоуханием полезнейших ароматов! Наверное, не зря, в свой время чета Горбачёвых построили совсем недалеко от Фороса всем известную дачу ЗАРЯ, и не просто так, именно в Форосе в советское время находился санаторий ЦК КПСС. Это действительно Райский уголок. К сожалению, не могу похвастаться личными фотографиями (случилось непредвиденное :Oj: ), но вот несколько фото Фороса, которыми поделились другие люди:
Райский уголок:

Вид на Форосскую Церковь:

Сосновая роща:

Пьяная аллея:


*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
А эта информация о даче "ЗАРЯ", которую я узнала от замечательного человека Фирсова П.П. Фото тоже его:
Объект “Заря”, так официально именуют эту госдачу в Форосе, находится с восточной стороны от мыса “Сарыч” – самой южной точки Крымского полуострова. Дача эта после событий августа 1991 года приобрела мировую известность. Почему же именно здесь выбрал место для отдыха первый президент СССР? Живописные бухточки между мысом Сарыч и Форосом сразу привлекли внимание Горбачевых. Объект “Заря” – достижение современной архитектуры – был построен в рекордные сроки и сдан почти одновременно с новым комплексом в Форосе в 1988 году. Территория дачи занимает более чем 50 гектаров. Площадь спального корпуса на всех трех его этажах составляет несколько тысяч квадратных метров. На пляж из корпуса можно было попасть, как в метро, по эскалатору. Всё, что произошло здесь в августе 1991 года, до сих пор покрыто пеленой тайны. В настоящие время объект “Заря” – по-прежнему госдача, и время от времени принимает высоких гостей, а также используется для проведения встреч и переговоров.

----------


## Абюл45

У меня опять куда -то спасибки спрятались...АУ!!!:frown:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Добрый день всем, с наступающим праздником!


Распахнул нам ликующий май
Все сердца для любви несказанной.
Только что отгремел Первомай,
День Победы пришёл долгожданный.
Победителей чувствуем мы.
Пред седой поредевшей колонной
Расступаемся, дарим цветы,
На героев глядим восхищенно.
"Поздравляем! - кричим им. - Ура!"
Но идут старики молчаливо.
Им не громкая слава нужна,
А сердечное наше "спасибо".

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*julia2222*,
Юлечка, за фото -  :flower: 
Как я там люблю бывать! 
Мне там даже курить неохота, такой воздух!
И спать днем не хочется, видно, давление нормализуется!
Хочу жить в Крыму!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/591107.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

И я хочу в Крым, но пока не поеду, а хочу, чтобы мои манюши подышали свежим воздухом, пробежались своими мягенькими сножками по дорожкам, но всму свое время!

----------


## sokolixa

А у меня сегодня расцвели тюльпаны!!! 



Фотки из Инета, но - похожи.

----------


## ПУХОВА

*innca*,
 У тебя красивый кот. Классный :Ok: 

Я к своей так привыкла. Такая кошка умница.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> У меня на золото самая настоящая алергия. Вся чешуся прям Обручалку носила ровно 2 дня.


Мне тоже золото не подходит.Даже самочувствие-хуже становится(если долго носить)
Цепочки рвутся, замочки ламаются, серьги теряются(обычно одна), из колец выскакивают камешки.
Часы останавливаются.
Конечно, без фанатизма, но все же....
Серебро -нормально :Aga: 

Рашьше, когда только  училась, выступала- пела- обожала бижутерию разную.

С тех пор, как стала Ведущей и Организатором праздников- 
вообще ничего долго(больше часа)носить не могу- мешает. :Oj: 

И, вообще, *теперь прежде чем надеть бижутерию, я прверяю, подходит мне кольцо, цепочка и т.д. или нет.*
А вы умеете ? Или рассказать ?
Ведь энергетика вещи(изделия) зависит от продавца  или кто дарил и особенно, кто изготавливал.

----------


## ovesil

Ура! Я опять в сети! Здравствуйте! Так я рада, что села к компу, а то всё дела, да дела, я прям себя заставляла не подходить к компьютеру, пока всё не разгребу. Хочу всех вас поздравить с самым лучшим праздником. Я обожаю не только город в котором живу, город в котором родилась, не только Россию. Я люблю ОГРОМНОЕ МИРНОЕ НЕБО! НЕ ВАЖНО В КАКОМ ГОРОДЕ, В КАКОЙ СТРАНЕ, ПУСТЬ МИР ЗАВОЁВАННЫЙ НАШИМИ ПРАДЕДАМИ БУДЕТ ВЕЗДЕ!  КАК Я ГОРЖУСЬ ТЕМ ЧТО МЫ БЛАГОДАРЯ НАШИМ ПРАДЕДАМ ЖИВЁМ НЕ ПРЯЧАСЬ ОТ БОМБЁЖКИ, НЕ БОИМСЯ ГОЛОДА И ХОЛОДА. КАКОЕ ЭТО СЧАСТЬЕ СПАТЬ В ТИШИНЕ А НЕ ПОД ЗВУКИ СТРЕЛЯЮЩИХ ОРУДИЙ. 
СПАСИБО ДОРОГИМ НАШИМ ЗАЩИТНИКАМ РОДИНЫ! С ДНЁМ ПОБЕДЫ!

----------


## orsia

Вот и я выбрала вечерок и знала точно - эту историю надо написать именно здесь, в позитиве, пока живы и остры те чувства, что испытывали мы 2-го мая...

В общем, коротенькая *история любви*

13 мая 2006 года тогда еще начинающий ведущий Максим, можно просто Максим Серафимович, вел свою третью программу в городском парке культуры и отдыха. И вызвал на конкурс двух девушек, подружек. Максим был (да и есть) парень заводной, не стеснительный (в общем, не промах). И решил он с одной из этих девушек познакомиться. Познакомились прямо на сцене. Девушку звали Катя. 

Прошло 3 месяца. 13 августа 2006-го максим со сцены впервые признался Кате в любви.

Ребята продолжали встречаться, Максим продолжал вести программы, Катя всегда ждала его за сценой. Но в декабре 2007-го Максима забрали в армию. На своей последней программе он пообещал зрителям, что когда вернется, сделает кате предложение руки и сердца. В армию Максима на вокзале провожал оркестр, вся работа и плачущая Катюшка...

Весь сезон - 2008 Катя по вечерам, на молодежных программах, так же провела за сценой...

И вот, настал сезон - 2009. Он наступал быстро, Максим должен был прийти 30 апреля и успеть на открытие. Но приехал он только в 11 вечера 1-го мая. 2-го мая на молодежную программу они пришли вдвоем...

[IMG][/IMG]

Сначала Макс просто вышел, поздороваться с народом. И ЕГО УЗНАЛИ!!!! Толпа взревела уже при первых звуках подложки, под которую выходил ТОЛЬКО он...

Потом, через несколько музыкальных номеров, ведущая этого вечера Саша прибежала с большим мягким сердцем в руках и Макс объявил: я на сцену! Ну хочешь - иди.. Если честно, я ожидала этого 13 мая, но не 2-го. Думала, будет просто признание в любви и подарок любимой девушке. Сначала и было признание в любви

[IMG][/IMG]

Мы отправили Катюшку на сцену

[IMG][/IMG]

И вот, стоит Максим, в одной руке микрофон, на второй надето это сердце, он на весь парк признается Кате в любви и...

[IMG][/IMG]

В одной  руку и него сердечко и микрофон, а на пальце второй - кольцо. И на весь парк он предлагает Катюшке руку и сердце. Ребята, это была ТАКАЯ ЭНЕРГЕТИКА! Это было ТАК красиво.. Мы все ревели... а меня еще и убивать собрались.. девчонка, которая следующая шла петь (а они с Максом учились вместе) на меня - "ты что, сказать не могла!!! Я бы другую песню поставила!".. Пришлось исправлять...

Второй раз Кристина вышла петь и исправлять ошибки. Сначала она специально для Макса и Кати спела песню Ротару "Два сердца вместе". Они, соответственно, вышли на сцену танцевать

[IMG][/IMG]

А потом Кристина спросила у народа - что надо сказать ребятам? И толпа дружно взревела ...

[IMG][/IMG]

Кристина не смогла остановить народ, пока он до 50 не досчитал.. А ребятам было в кайф!



Потом Кристина пожелала всем девчонкам такого же счастья, как и Катюшке, и посвятила им "Незамужнюю"...

А после звучала любимая финальная песня Макса "Небо" (изначально планировалась другая), и тут он отрывался по полной!

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Вот такой позитив был у нас 2-го мая! После программы выпили шампанское, и решили - 13-го сентября - выездная регистрация на сцене ГПКиО:)) Так что у этой истории еще будет продолжение!

----------


## Масяня

*orsia*,

Спасибо, за позитив, за историю о любви, за то, что всё это есть и будет! И за фотоотчёт тоже!

----------


## sokolixa

С Праздником!!!

----------


## Курица

*Мы теряем друзей, потому что прощать не умеем,
Потому что порой боль обиды, как жизнь, тяжела. 
Мы теряем друзей, и уже ничего не имеем,
И в квартире сырой -  тишина да четыре угла.
Мы теряем друзей постоянно, легко, безвозвратно,
Забывая их лица, улыбки, дела, имена. 
Мы теряем друзей, не вникая в размеры утраты, 
И вину заливает игристая горечь вина.
Мы теряем друзей, забывая, что сами не сахар,
Что во всех передрягах старались себя оправдать. 
Мы теряем друзей, и в предчувствии полного краха 
Понимаем, что некому верить и некого ждать.
Мы теряем друзей, и когда- нибудь дочь озорная, 
спросит вдруг невзначай: "Расскажи мне о друге своем"
И тогда, понимая, что врать никому не красиво, 
Мы, жалея себя, вдруг  зальемся бессвязным враньем.
Мы теряем друзей, и когда это все же случится, 
Не спешите рубить паутинку надежды с плеча,
Чтобы с другом своим не пришлось навсегда разлучиться, 
Научитесь друзей от людей и врагов отличать!*
(из Инета)

----------


## Озорная

Как хорошо на свете без войны! 
Как хорошо влюбляться и смеяться,
Как хорошо порою погрустить. 
Как хорошо встречаться и прощаться,
И просто хорошо на свете жить. 
Как хорошо проснуться на рассвете.
Как хорошо, что ночью снятся сны,
Как хорошо, что кружится планета,
Как хорошо на свете без войны



Еще тогда нас не было на свете,
Когда гремел салют из края в край.
Солдаты, подарили вы планете
Великий Май, победный Май.

Еще тогда нас не было на свете,
Когда в военной буре огневой
Судьбу решая будущих столетий,
Вы бой вели, священный бой.

Еще тогда нас не было на свете,
Когда с победой вы домой пришли,
Солдаты Мая, слава вам навеки
От всей земли, от всей земли.

----------


## dushca kompanii

Дорогие мои поздравляю с Великим праздником России с Днем победы!Ура!

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********ru/642349.jpg[/IMG]
С Днём Победы!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ПОБЕДЫ!!!!*

----------


## Ладушка

Ссылка на альбом "За победу" - 10 хороших  песен . 
http://files.mail.ru/4WMAHH

----------


## Масяня

а у нас снегом опять всё завалило и дождь...

А шашлыки замариновали, теперь вот думаем, плюнем на эту погоду, и всё таки пойдём. Что нам снег, что нам зной, когда мои друзья со мной...

----------


## Сильва

А у нас всю ночь дождь лил, а утром - солнышко. Весь город - на возложение венков к Вечному огню идёт...  Такой у нас мемориал.

----------


## Медведик

С праздником!!!!!! Сегодня провели чудесный день)))))

----------


## Katjatja

все-все все   с самым дорогим праздником, который ждали в каждой семье.  С днем победы!

потом фотки покажу. а пока история.
возвращаемся с демонстрации, все мероприятия разговаривали про войну,  и тут видит мой сынуля  3,5 года кота без хвоста и произносит с уважение и проникновенно:
"На войне потерял":smile:

----------


## вокся

*Я вернусь...*
[IMG]http://*********ru/617765.jpg[/IMG]
я, к сожалению, не знаю автора этой картины... Но для меня она является неким символом... Я ж с детьми работаю..., сама мама для своего сына... прямо до косточек пробирает...
Хочу, чтобы ВСЕ ВСЕГДА возвращались! И чтобы ВСЕХ ВСЕГДА ждали! С Днём Победы!

----------


## mamakorzhiha

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/616760m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
мы тоже хорошо провели день.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/644410m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
полевая кухня :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/632122m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

А я ездила в дом отдыха, к мамочке... Она у меня там отдыхает уже неделю. Понасмешила всех бабулек её соседок, поговорили с ними, песни попели, чайку попили...  А когда по лесу в дом отдыха ехали, я глухаря увидела... но пока из машины выскочила, он мне крылышками помахал... Но моей радости не было предела, ведь в первый раз такую большую птицу увидела в лесу, да еще и совсем рядышком... Попили березовый сок...  мммм... вкуснотища.... Набрали первоцветов, но домой не привезли, оставили маме. В общем отдохнули на природе классно!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Donald

А я в соседний город ездил с компанией МТС. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/618804.jpg[/IMG] 

Все бы хорошо, но... +6 при резком холодном ветре немного испортили и настроение и в программу внесли изменения поначалу. Потом согрелось до +10 :eek: но детки младших классов все равно пели со сцены... И как!!! Прелесть! Только губы посинели...

----------


## Масяня

*Donald*,


Димка, как я тебя понимаю. Мы правда не выступали. но героически жарили шашлыки на природе. Снега по щиколотку, ветер, смотались домой за одеялами, беседку утеплили. Но как радовалась дочура бескрайним просторам, в снегу накувыркалась в прямом смысле этого слова. и бабу снежную слепила, спала потом дома без задних ног, и пушкой не поднять. А какая гордость, то от одной беседки кричали "С Днем Победы", то от другой песня лилась "Этот День Победы". Гордость неописуемая.

----------


## Donald

> Но как радовалась дочура бескрайним просторам, в снегу накувыркалась в прямом смысле этого слова. и бабу снежную слепила, спала потом дома без задних ног, и пушкой не поднять. А какая гордость, то от одной беседки кричали "С Днем Победы", то от другой песня лилась "Этот День Победы". Гордость неописуемая.


 Классно! Мы сегодня хотели скататься, но... у меня неожиданно образовалась работа снова! Чот я не нашел в себе силы отказаться...

----------


## sokolixa

А мы вчера с ансамблем целый день пели!
Сначала на митинге, потом - в ДК на концерте,
тут же следом - в столовую к ветеранам - 4 часа.
А в 22.00 - на центральной площади - сольный концерт.
Народищу - тьма! Порвали всех! 
Отдали дань памяти всем погибшим: и в 40-е, и афганцам, и чеченцам...
Весь день - в военной форме... Устали, но всё получилось!
И так каждое 9 мая...
Да здравствует Победа!!!

----------


## Курица

> Отдали дань памяти всем погибшим: и в 40-е, и афганцам, и чеченцам...
> Весь день - в военной форме... Устали, но всё получилось!
> И так каждое 9 мая...
> Да здравствует Победа!!!


МОЛОДЦЫ...Как сказал поэт:"ЭТО нужно не мертвым, это нужно живым!"

----------


## sokolixa

> МОЛОДЦЫ...Как сказал поэт:"ЭТО нужно не мертвым, это нужно живым!"


Спасибо, да, действительно так. Особенно молодым, детям нашим - от них это всё совсем далеко. Они должны об этом ЗНАТЬ и ПОМНИТЬ... 
Это наша слава, это наша боль...
В этот день душа выворачивается наизнанку, это - святое...

Да, чуть не забыла... Один из ярких, продирающих моментов этого дня...
Помните, я писала, что у нас в строящемся Храме колокола установили?
Так вот, Храм стоит сразу за памятником Павшим, где у нас проходят митинги. 
С утра пораньше, когда настраивали микрофоны, вдруг ударил колокол, и нашему звукооператору пришла в голову светлая мысль - вместо метронома на Минуту молчания прозвонить в колокол. Все технические вопросы были улажены.
Когда объявили Минуту молчания - это было что-то... Колокол... один удар... второй... Думаю, что ВОТ ЭТО никто не забудет! Это было живое, по-настоящему...

----------


## Курица

Девочки!Надо* Димону* нашему (сам он убежал вести мероприятие, мы в скайпе общались, будет вечером) поднакидать идеек-как на улице гулянье провести по поводу Фестиваля КОЛБАСЫ (одно предприятие-много изделий)
Он сказал, что будут песни, эстрада и народники с танцами и песнями,он с д\дж в русских рубахах...
*КОПИРУЮ ТО, ЧТО ЕСТЬ:*
_Есть конкурс дизайна колбасы: соответствующего вида шарики+сосиски из шариков и 2 команды или 2 игрока разрисовывают/оформляют их перманентными маркерами, далее - будут скульптуры из мяса и колбасы от производителя, они хотели им названия придумать. Я подумал, а чо бы не положить по ватману и маркер - пусть люди придумывают...Затем поедание колбасы на скорость. Я не сторонник, но настаивает заказчик -  Примерно по 1 кг варенки на человека...затем - есссно, частушки со словами АБСОЛЮТ(сеть магазинов- -принимающая сторона) БМПК(производитель), колбаса...Короче - гуляния - на улице, (Они предлагали вместо ленточки - сосиски..., я не думаю, что с едой, да еще сейчас так стОит...)а дегустация и выставка - внутри..._
приветствуются ВСЕ идеи-и музычка и конкурсы и все...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Курица*,
Выдать по насосику командам, пусть из шариков для моделирования надуют и скрутят (Свяжут кончики.) кто длиннее связку *сосисек*

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Аукцион названий колбасы этой фирмы-если подвязка к какой-то опр. фирме или вообще

----------


## Медведик

*Димочка - ЭСТАФЕТА!!!!!*
Три команды: дети, мужчины, женщины. Кто больше любит колбасу? Проверим!
Дать им авоськи (пакеты логотипированные)...Поставить на расстоянии корзины продуктовые. В одной стороне наполненные разными сортами колбасы, в другой пустые, пусть минуя преграды (кегли или др.) перенесут продовольственно-колбасный запас.
Одна команда (проигравшая) выбывает.
Оставшиеся две - устраивают танцевальный расколбас под муз.нарезки. Команду-победителя определяем аподисментами!
Оставшаяся команда - победитель! Бурные авации...но кто же лидер? Аукцион комплиментов КОЛБАСЕ (глядя на корзину с выражением и вожделением произносим комплименты). Лидеру - супер-приз!

----------


## Абюл45

Командные игры:вызвать на сцену самых смелых,ловких и тех кто любит колбасу...от 3-5 чел.,и дать задание,вы мастера колбасного производства,вы будете изготавливать колбасу,чья колбаса окажется длиннее,тот и выиграл,эти смелые...отправляются в народ и будут возглавлять колбасную коллону:"Сосиска,кетчуп,кока-кола"(шаг правой ногой вперёд - говорят сосиска,шаг левой вперёд - кетчуп,круговое движение бёдрами - говорят кока-кола,и т.д.,за кем больше прицепится народа,тот и победитель.

Ещё конкурс,кто больше назовёт сорта колбас,кто последний назовёт,тот и победитель,только чур не повторяться.

Муз.конкурс:назвать песни в которых есть слова про колбасу,например: "Три кусочека колбаски,у тебя лежали на столе..."и т.д.

----------


## Jenik25

Только по-моему в песне "*2* кусочека колбаски..." гр. Комбинация
А ещё есть в песне про сосиски: "Ведь столько на свете!" мультфильм "По дороге с облаками" 
4-е четверостишие...
Манная каша, ситро и ириски,
Компот, молоко, леденцы и *сосиски!
И просто, и просто, и просто сосиски!
Ну просто, просто, просто, просто сосиски!*

И ещё песни: Манго-Манго "Рыба-колбаса", "Колбаса-любовь" Ленинград, Леприконсы "Магазин "Колбасы""

*А из конкурсов вот что...* Я на юбилее ресторана проводила, а потом на свадьбе с другой подводкой уже... Народ веселится и хохочет, так что...
Нужно: от 3-х до 5-ти пар, 2 сковороды, у меня был муляж курицы из собачьего магазина, ну а Дональду можно сосиски штук 5 приспособить (не уверена, стоит ли с настоящей едой так поступать?)
Испытание в трёх раундах (этапах):
*1.* Представиться участникам, назвав свои имена и по три прилагательных на первую букву имени, себя характеризующих (у меня было три пары, так что не затянуто, в если пять...)
Представляются все: и женщины, и мужчины из пары. Я - Женя - желанная, женственная, жаркая... Они получают баллы, при чём, той паре, кто начнёт первой - ещё один балл в зачёт, и если задание исполнено женщиной - 1 балл, мужчиной - 1 балл, так в итоге пара, справившись с заданием, получает 3 или 2 балла. Время можно им ограничить, чтобы слишком долго не запинались, не думали. Если три прилагательных не называет участник, то баллы не даём.
*2.* Даём в паре мужчине сковороду и женщине сковороду (можно кастрюлями большими заменить, как бы надо сварить вам сосиски), на одной лежат сосиски. Задача участников перекинуть из одной тары в другую и не уронить. Даём три попытки, за каждую удачную 1 балл.
А в 3-ем раунде они у меня пели песню о Дне рождении, не должны были повторяться пары с песнями. А вам можно спеть песню, ещё упомянается колбаса, сосиски и прочие мясные продукты (деликатесы). Может быть, тем парам, которые выйдут в финал раздать листочки с одним куплетом известной песни, где есть слова по теме, а они пускай споют.
Ну, так чем смогла, тем помогла, а может не помогла... Поехала на дачу к сынульке, счастливо всем!

----------


## Мэри Эл

Ассоциация на словосочетание "болтаться как сосиска" можно к шляпе привесить сосиска и и кто быстрее съест ( как с яблоком), 
если есть турники ( у нас в парке есть спортивная площадка ) можно по такой же ассоциации , кто дольше провисит ( как сосиска), 
можно конкурс на самую большую сосиску устроить - например в чулок запихнуть как можно больше любой  начинки ( платки, шарфы, ????) - измерить окружность и выявить победителя. 
на что похожа сосиска - нарисовать 
 предложить дорисовать к ней другие детали, 
конкурс буриме про колбасные изделия и сосиски

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики!!!Ночь была замечательная!!! Теперь можно с лёгким сердцем ехать садить картошку!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/638289.jpg[/IMG]
Поехала!!! :Ok:

----------


## ovesil

> Девочки-мальчики!!!Ночь была замечательная!!!


Я не смотрела конечно, так как устала вчера, но о победе услышала, когда на улице начался ОР!!! Соскочила с кровати, и так прикольно  (вот он утренний позитив) идут по улице люди и орут во всё горло Россия!  Я сразу всё поняла! Даже обидно стало, что  пропустила такое событие! молодцы хоккеисты ничего не скажешь! :Ok:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Добрый день всем!

Красная рожа пылает пожаром
Волосы дыбом, глазищи как фары
Но это не ужас на телеэкране
Это мой …. вернулся из бани!!!
***
Идёт алкаш качается,
Вздыхает на ходу.
"Автопилот кончается,
Сейчас я упаду..!"

----------


## Мэри Эл

Всем доброе утро)))

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Седьмой - ремонтируют душ
Шестой - изменяет муж
Пятый - матерный хор
Четвертый - орудует вор
Третий - грохочет рок
Второй - подгорел пирог
Первый - насилуют альт
Всё, долетел. Асфальт.*

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
*Мужик "четыре" не выговаривал. Заходит в магазин и говорит:
- Дайте мне шесть батонов, два не надо.*
*

----------


## sokolixa

Добрый день!
А у нас вчера около семи часов утра ТА-А-А-А-КОЙ ливень хлестанул, да ещё и с грозой - минут на 40! Я уж за зиму-то и забыла, что такое бывает!
Какое счастье, что 9 мая была хорошая, как никогда, погода!

Гроза... Раскаты грома.
Трава... Уже намокла.
И дождь... Стучит по крыше.
А ты... Его услышишь.
И тучи... Словно море.
И лужи... Нас как двое.
Асфальт... Уже сырой.
Твой зонт... Лишь я с тобой.
Весна... Зеленые деревья.
И солнце... Нету, где я?
Пусть дождь... Ему мы рады.
И радуга... Награда. 

http://www.imeem.com/people/AsyFO/mu...lestial_water/  (нажми на ссылку и смотри эти картинки):









*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
Я всё пропустила...

РОССИЯ ЧЕМПИОНКА!!! УРРРРРРРРААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Donald

Вчера вел гала-концерт Фестиваля восточного танца. 
Как думаете, это - позитиff?
[IMG]http://*********ru/645481.jpg[/IMG]

Слева-направо: Конан, мужик какой-то восточный (Анатольевна, обрати внимание на головной убор!) и Абдель Кадыр.

----------


## dushca kompanii

*Donald*,

Сходи к Бабкам-Ёжкам там тебе звание присвоили.

----------


## Мишкина

*Donald*

Дим! Привет! Не зря тебе Анатольевна тюбетеечку задарила, ... 
Так бы жил и не знал, что она тебе ТАК ИДЕТ!!! Супер-позитиффффф!!! :Ok:

----------


## Donald

> Donald,
> 
> Сходи к Бабкам-Ёжкам там тебе звание присвоили.


Ой, я там был в разгар шабаша, а потом потерял ссылку, и не найду чот... Это где, а?

----------


## dushca kompanii

Вотhttp://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....84&page=51#763

----------


## Анатольевна

> мужик какой-то восточный (Анатольевна, обрати внимание на головной убор!)


АААААААААААА!!!! Димка!!!! Ты в моёй тюбетейке работал??? Ну, ваааащеееееееее... 
(утирая скупую слезу): Пооомнит меня барин-то...:biggrin:
От, я как знала, что пригодиццо!!! :Aga: 

А как Конан связан с Фестивалем восточного танца? Танец живота исполнял?:biggrin:

----------


## Donald

> Ты в моёй тюбетейке работал??? Ну, ваааащеееееееее...


Точно! И так тепло было моей малошерстной маковке - прэлесть! И самое интересное, она(тюбетейка), сидя сверху, грела и сердце мне...  :Aga: 
А за последние 3 дня я успел в разных костюмах пощеголять. И чот задумался: а не пошить мне и для себя такой?
[IMG]http://*********ru/649583m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/647535m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/648559m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*Donald*,
Красаааффчег...  :Ok:

----------


## Викторинка

Cегодня мое утро началось очень позитивно - хохочу до сих пор вспоминая.
Моему сыну Сашику через месяц будет 3 года. Его "перлы" не могут не веселить...
Только проснулся, начинает просить конфету - надо нос полечить, чтобы не болел. Я пытаюсь объяснить, что хотеть не вредно, а я в Америку хочу. 
Ответ: "Подожди, только не плачь, сейчас принесу!-Выходит в другую комнату,зовет,-Америка, эй, Америка, ты где?!!"
Вот теперь приходится дожидаться доставки Америки домой:smile:

----------


## Курица

> Cегодня мое утро началось очень позитивно - хохочу до сих пор вспоминая.
> Моему сыну Сашику через месяц будет 3 года. Его "перлы" не могут не веселить...


Наваждением, чертовщиной,

Переписанным напрочь будущим,

Ты пришел - лучший в мире мужчина,

Беззаветно любимый и любящий.



Нежной, сонно мурлычущей кошкой -

Иль тигрицей, готовой всех в клочья, 

Я побуду с тобой хоть немножко,

А потом... а потом - как захочешь.



"Не бывает такого, выдумки..."

- в голове тихо мысли ссорятся...

Чтобы так вот - до первобытного,

до щемящей ночной бессонницы,



Где секунды осенними листьями

Опадают со стрелок шуршащих...

Останавливать время бессмысленно,

Лучше тихо дышать настоящим,



Ощущая, как, болью оплаченное,

Счастье, комнату затопившее, 

на груди свернулось калачиком...

Я боюсь даже пошевелиться



чтоб его не спугнуть ненароком.

Ночь на цыпочках в окна уходит,

*Мой мужчина дремлет под боком.

Ему завтра исполнится годик...*_
(Ольга Громыко)_

----------


## Викторинка

*Курица*,
Таня, большое спасибо! :flower: 
Всегда с особым интересом читаю твои сообщения - так душевно, проникновенно, по -домашнему тепло, заботливо,...с любовью и пониманием...
Увы, весы, как обычно, отказываются работать в нужный момент...
 :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Мишкина

> *Donald*,
> Красаааффчег...


Ой... не то слово... просто с ума сойти какой красавчик!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Katjatja

из детского вчера. Олег споткнулся, упал, начал плакать. 
Я ему не плачь заживет. 
он слезы утер и говорит "да заживет до свадьбы" 
теперь споткнулась от удивления я, ну так  реакция на слово свадьба уже как у подопытных Павлова "До сваааадьбы?"  
 Олег "да , я знаю такое волшебное слово":biggrin:

Сегодня в саду обрадовали,на завтра  надо нечто по первой букве имени "О",  сделала гнездышко с семьей  мама, папа и 3 совенка "Олег дает имена малышам "это Кнопочка, это Мячик  а это Экскаватор"

----------


## Курица

*ВИКТОРИНКИНОМУ* Саше, *Катиному* Олегу, *Иннусиному* милому дитяте и другим детишкам нашего Форума -посвящается эта подборка.
*Стихи о детках(маленьких), с которыми-в отличие от моих-и бедки маленькие*:
***
День со счастья начинается, 
Счастье встало раньше всех! 
Счастье маме улыбается, 
Развернув улыбку в смех. 

Счастье по полу зашлёпало, 
Босиком и без штанов, 
Моё счастье голопопое, 
Несмышленое оно, 

Шебутное и несмирное, 
Тут – ломает, там – крушит, 
Над губой – усы кефирные…
Вот оно ко мне бежит...
(автора не знаю-источник-Инет)

***
Что – самая сладкая сладость на свете?
Сахар – могла я когда-то ответить.
Мед, мармелад, пастила.. и щербет..
Только теперь поняла я ответ -

Родного ребеночка – запах макушки,
Что остается на нашей подушке,
Пальчики нежные.. и ноготки–
Попка, коленочки…и локотки…

Что – самая горькая горечь на свете?
Горчица – могла я когда-то ответить…
Редька и уксус… полынь и хинин..
Ну а теперь – мой ответ – лишь один:

Губки дрожащие - плач на подходе
Вот от чего мое сердце заходит
Самая горечь – родного ребенка –
Полные слез и обиды глазенки…
(автора не знаю-источник-Инет)
***
Тяжко жить на свете также и папаше
В ужин достаются лишь остатки каши.
В пальчиковых красках новые ботинки,
Вместо документов в кейсе две машинки.
Ноутбук изгрызен, в телефон не слышно
Потому что детка им стучал по крышкам.
В выходные вместо пива с шашлыками
Три часа с коляской грязь месить ногами.
На работе пашешь, дома пашешь вдвое,
Кто спасибо скажет? Что это такое?
Вот сейчас обижусь, закачу скандал
Чтоб хотя бы кто-то должное воздал!
***
Маленький зайчонок улыбнулся маме:
Я тебя люблю вот так! – и развел руками.
А вот как я тебя люблю! – мать ему сказала,
Развела руками и тоже показала.
- Это очень много, - прошептал зайчишка,
- Это очень, очень много, много, но не слишком.
Он присел и прыгнул высоко, как мячик
Я тебя люблю вот так! – засмеялся зайчик.
И тогда ему в ответ, разбежавшись, лихо,
- Вот как я тебя люблю! – подпрыгнула зайчиха.
- Это очень много, - прошептал зайчишка,
- Это очень, очень много, много, но не слишком.
- Я тебя люблю вот так! – зайчик улыбнулся
И на травке-мураве перекувыркнулся.
- А вот как я тебя люблю! – мамочка сказала,
Кувыркнулась, обняла и поцеловала.
- Это очень много, - прошептал зайчишка,
- Это очень, очень много, много, но не слишком.
- Видишь, дерево растет, возле речки прямо?
Я тебя люблю вот так! – понимаешь, мама.
А у мамы на руках видно всю долину.
- Вот как я тебя люблю! – мать сказала сыну.
Так прошел веселый день, в час, когда смеркалось,
Желто-белая луна в небе показалась.
Ночью детям нужно спать даже в нашей сказке.
Зайчик маме прошептал, закрывая глазки:
- От земли и до луны, а потом обратно -
Вот как я тебя люблю! Разве не понятно?..
Подоткнув со всех сторон зайке одеяло,
Тихо-тихо перед сном мама прошептала:
- Это очень-очень много, это так приятно,
Когда любят до луны, а потом обратно...
***
Ходит чудо по квартире,
Нет его любимей в мире.
Как озера блюдца-глазки,
Гномик маленький из сказки.

Говорит он: - Дай конфет!
Отвечает мама: - Нет!
Гномик ласковый пропал,
Вредным плаксой гномик стал!

Это кто же так ревет?
Может это пароход?
Может это водовоз
Тут разлил ведро из слез.

Кто тут топает ногами
Со слезами и соплями?
Плакса-вредина откуда?
И куда девалось чудо?

Мама даст ему игрушку,
Чмокнет в сладкую макушку,
Мама рядом посидит, 
Снова в чудо превратит!
***
Богом данная жизнь...
Дочка спит безмятежно...
Осторожно держи.
Осторожно - и нежно.
Как подарок с небес,
Всех сокровищ дороже,
Бог доверил тебе
Жизнь - сокровище Божье.
Очень тонкая нить...
Очень слабый росточек...
Трудно матерью быть.
Полюби свою дочку.
Ей себя подари,
свою строгость и ласку,
О благом говори,
мир открой в ярких красках.
Что ее в жизни ждет?
Кто сегодня ответит?
Пусть на радость растет
и пусть тянется к свету.
Дочка, доченька, дочь...
Богом данное чудо...
Постарайся помочь,
если трудно ей будет.
Жизни новый росток -
в материнских ладонях,
Превратится в цветок,
зло его пусть не тронет.
Но - сберечь, сохранить
мать ребенка не может.
Бога нужно просить.
Бог тебе да поможет...
***
РодилсЯ на свет ребенок - 
Шалунишка озорной.
Только вылез из пеленок,
А уж бегает за мной.

Не кричит он и не плачет,
Не зовет на помощь мать.
Сам спешит найти удачу,
Сам стремится все познать.

Он по маленькой квартире
Исходил все взад-вперед.
Знает, что угла - четыре,
Маму с папой узнает.

Он пытается подняться
И на ножках сделать шаг.
Ему нечего стесняться,
Если вдруг пойдет не так.

Упадет он - не заплачет,
А поднимется и вновь
Поползет искать удачу,
Счастье, радость и... любовь.
***
У меня их трое.
У меня – не много.
Ем на кухне, стоя,
Чтоб никто не трогал.

Я могу одеться
По горящей спичке;
Кошку, как младенца,
Нянчить по привычке.

Знаю, как построить
Башню и машину.
Знаю, как устроить
Куклам именины.

Делать я умею
Шлейф из покрывала.
На сто лет умнее
За три года стала.

Я читаю: «Ма-ма»
Утешаю… «Мамаааааааа»!
Отвечаю: «Мама?»
И качаю:
«Ма-а-ма».

Своё счастье строим
В маленькой квартире.
У меня их трое.
А хочу – четыре…
***
Любовь, весна и сердца стук… 
Узнать что станешь мамой вдруг… 
Тревоги, роды, первый крик… 
И эти слёзы на двоих… 
И тысячи ночей бессонных, 
И слово МАМА…это слово!... 
И первый шаг, и первый «шмяк» 
И снова встать! И снова так!… 
Тепло ладошек на щеках… 
Игрушку в маленьких руках… 
И детский сад…и платье в блестках… 
И танец маленьких березок… 
Разбитый нос…понурый взгляд… 
«Ма, это Васька виноват!» 
Хотеть расплакаться, стерпеть… 
И плакать запретить хотеть… 
И первый класс, бассейн, кино… 
На нашу улицу окно… 
И вновь лечение зубов… 
И снова на коленках кровь… 
Опять жалеть, любить… любить… 
И самой лучшей мамой быть… 
Уроки, книги, чудеса… 
В окно влетевшая оса… 
Сомненья…первая любовь… 
И снова рядом…вновь и вновь… 
Найти дневник случайно… спрятать… 
Опять понять, опять не плакать… 
Звонок последний, выпускной, 
И нос украшенный «весной»... 
Друзья, работа, Интернет… 
И времени на маму нет… 
Однажды вдруг услышать это: 
«мне не нужны твои советы»… 
Обидеться, принять, заплакать… 
И вновь стелить на праздник скатерть… 
И жить...И ждать издалека 
Звук телефонного звонка.
***
_И ЭТО, И ВСЕ ОСТАЛЬНЫЕ СТИХИ_ НЕ МОИ_ИЗ ИНЕТА!!!_
***
УЗИ, анализы, врачи,
И девять месяцев тревоги, 
И наконец зимой, в ночи 
Сошлись у нас с тобой дороги 

И глаз не в силах оторвать, 
И чувство счастья и единства, 
Скорей бы полно испытать 
Святую радость материнства! 

Мы дома! Боже, он кричит! 
Ну где же книги и шпаргалки?! 
Потом не ест...теперь не спит... 
Муж помогает...из-под палки 

На третий день ушла в астрал, 
Звонков и лиц не замечаю, 
Но руки бдят, у них аврал – 
Прибавку веса отмечают! 

Какой банкет? Зачем гостей? 
Нам месяц? Все хотят собраться?! 
Теперь готовь, подай, налей, 
Не забывая улыбаться! 

Твой первый смех, вот это да! 
Быстрее видео и фото! 
Ну, опоздали как всегда – 
Уже рыданья до икоты! 

Играл всю ночь, борясь со сном, 
В журнале срочно всё отметим! 
Поспим когда-нибудь потом, 
Как говорится – на том свете! 

Опять нам нечего надеть, 
Хотя базар вещей скупили! 
Куда растем?! Стоять! Не сметь! 
И половины не сносили! 

Он ест пюре! Какой успех! 
Скорей ровесникам хвалиться! 
Но оказалось, что у всех 
Давно едят шашлык и пиццу! 

Наш сел – ровесники пошли, 
Он встал – они среди бегущих! 
Отставить выходные дни! 
Догнать хотя бы отстающих! 

Друзья в кино, на стадион, 
У нас своя олимпиада – 
За малышом бросок под стол, 
Спасенный тапочек – награда! 

Ура! Все трудности прошли – 
Запоры, колики и клизмы, 
Но снова в бой! Теперь горшки, 
Ушибы, зубы и капризы! 

Ребенку год?! Не может быть! 
Я не успела насладиться! 
Придется мне ещё родить, 
Пусть это снова повторится!
***

----------


## Абюл45

> что хотеть не вредно, а я в Америку хочу.


 ...хотеть можно на горшок,а всё остальное надо!!! :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

Танюша спасибо! завтра распечатаю эти стихи и  представляю глаза своего ребенка, когда скажу что дала мне их тетя Таня-курица:biggrin:

----------


## Donald

Ой, Таня... кладезь ты наш неиссякаемый. Чессслово, с огромным удовольствием прочитал стихи. Встал пораньше, сценарий сдать нужно, а сижу и читаю посты... Жуть... Форумозависимость. 

Но и еще в продолжение темы.
Дочери
Сквозь слёзы смеюсь в этот день непогожий.. 
Мы с ней так различны!! Мы с ней так похожи!! 
И вредина в ней – лишь моё отраженье, 
упряма в меня и неспешна в движеньях. 
И так же, как я, жаждет маминой ласки, 
и, жадно глотая слова, верит в сказки. 
Всегда защитит и в беде не оставит, 
а гордо надувшись, мгновенно растает. 
Но если обнять и прижать её к сердцу, 
она приоткроет души своей дверцу – 
способный любить, не попросит спасенья, 
в глазах утонув её, смехе весеннем.. 
Сквозь слёзы смеюсь, тихо дочь утешая.. 
Не плачь, моя радость! Я рядом, родная!.. 
Знай, - счастье твоё, моего, мне дороже, 
а слёзы твои и мои слёзы тоже..

----------


## вокся

Не теряйте меня. Я теперь не с клешнями и не ядовитая... Благодаря вам, девочки-мальчики, станавлюсь белой и пушистой... Спасибо!
[IMG]http://*********ru/606577.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

доброе утро!  
Люди  я с стерла все входящие письма:frown: самое обидное что недавно все вычистила и оставила те что  действительно нужны ссылочки, советы :Tu:

----------


## Инна Р.

Я тоже с переустановкой потеряла очень важную бумажку, таблетку для моего незаменимого Виртуального диджея.....:frown:, теперь со страхом жду - пришлют мне её еще раз или нет. :Vah: 
Катюш - если что надо - не стесняйся, спрашивай, пришлем еще разок! :smile:

----------


## Анюша



----------


## Марина Дудник

Вот, вот и я, смотрю на распускающиеся берёзки и мысля в голову долбится: скоро венички будем заготавливать... Кому в баньку... кому на метлу... чтоб летала получше...:biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

Вы шумите шумиииите
надо мною береееезы....

 Мне б еще вспомнить что там было:smile:, так с ходу и не вспомню а вот по названям писем ориентировалась. ну ладно ничего уже не поделать наверное.

----------


## Викторинка

*Курица*,
 Таня, огромнейшее тебе спасибо - каждая строчка, как бальзам на душу!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## вокся

> Счастье по полу зашлёпало, 
> Босиком и без штанов, 
> Моё счастье голопопое, 
> Несмышленое оно,


Танечка... Моё голопопое счастье сегодня заболело и в школу не пошло. Читали стихи с ним вместе. Ему тоже очень понравилось. Спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## bulya

Ребяты, поздравьте, у моего старшого зуб выпал первый! :062: Он подошёл к зеркалу, внимательно на себя посмотрел  и сказал:"Вот она взрослая жизнь пришла!"
А маленькой купила голубую панамку, так она разделась до нога, и дефиле устроила нам в панамке :051:

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Форумозависимость.


Это точно)))) та же ерунда )))) еще не успела переодеться с работы уже тута )))))

----------


## ovesil

привет, позитивные люди! Зацените меня в рыжем цвете?:biggrin: Устала сегодня жуть,  :Wacko: но теперь такая благодать, пришла домой вытянула ножки на диване съела мороженку :Vishenka 12:  и ...пью... холодный КВАС!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

А мне нравится... Такая.... женщина-загадка.... :Ok:

----------


## Абюл45

Оля,классно,самый модный цвет и тебе он идёт :Aga:

----------


## sokolixa

[b*]ovesil*[/b],

Оля, я тебя прямо не узнала - богатой будешь! :biggrin:




> съела мороженку и ...пью... холодный КВАС!!!


 :Vah:  А горло не жалко???  :Vah:

----------


## ovesil

> А горло не жалко???


Жалко, но мороженого и кваса хотелось больше . А горло всё равно после двух вечеров подряд никакое, голос хриплый. Клин клином вышибают!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Оля, я тебя прямо не узнала - богатой будешь!


твои слова да Богу в уши!  :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

Оля! Такая красотка! Вау! Здорово тебе. Рыжесть-это состояние души!

----------


## Анюша

*ovesil*,
Классно, мне нравится твой новый имидж....

----------


## Анжелла

ВСем добрый вечер! Вот я вернулась с дачи. ПО всем соскучилась. Не была несколько дней, сразу бросились Оля и Дима. Ну красавчик мужчина... Что еще интересно меня ждет?...:rolleyes:

----------


## ovesil

> Что еще интересно меня ждет?...


А  ты сходи в кинозал, там чудес от девчонок горы!  :Ok:

----------


## Озорная

Даааааа.... весна...... И, вправду, хочеться чего-нибудь такого..., и волосы перекрасить..., и мебель передвинуть....:eek::biggrin:

*ФЭН-ШУЙ*

Я квартиру купил небольшую 
И приятель советует мне: 
- Мебель в ней ты расставь по фэн-шую 
И тогда счастлив будешь вполне. 

Хорошо, что идею подбросил, 
Он с китайцами близко знаком 
И продвинутый в этом вопросе – 
Раньше ездил в Китай «челноком». 

Фанзы строят они там, где тише, 
Чтоб энергия шла на кровать 
И поэтому много детишек 
Да и взрослых, куда бы девать. 

О фэн-шуе читал ночь запоем, 
Как же жил без него раньше я? 
Но энергию взять где – не понял. 
Как ни фэна, так и ни шуя. 

От бессилия, будто кофейник, 
Я вскипел и усилился тик. 
Если б книгу писали «по фене», 
То бы сходу науку постиг. 

Приглашён был приятель мой, дока, 
Чтоб помог, сам я в толк не возьму, 
Как на деле ученье Востока 
Приспособить к жилью моему. 

Он изрёк:  - Метров здесь маловато. 
Будет тесно – ходи нагишом. 
Размести только мебель как надо, 
Чтоб энергию черпать ковшом. 

Я по плану расставил, что было 
И упал, знать, работа видна. 
То ль потоком энергии сбило 
Или мощный сквозняк из окна. 

Ем я в спальне. А в кухне, где ванна, 
Между шкафом и стулом тропа. 
Сплю на коврике возле дивана, 
Что поставлен в углу на попа.

_(ВЯЧЕСЛАВ БАНИФАТОВ)_

----------


## KainskCherry

Да,рыжая-это состояние души-супер!!!!!!Зашла с утра и обалдела,здорово,так держать!!!

----------


## Мишкина

Всем доброго утра и хорошего дня! ... и рыжим тоже...:biggrin:

----------


## KainskCherry

Кучно наши с утра пошли,это интуиция или всеобщая тяга?! :Aga:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Добрый день всем!

Украина. В маршрутке работает радио: идёт детская викторина с географическим уклоном.
Диктор задаёт вопрос: "Название какого города на Украине состоит из двух частей: первая - то, без чего человек не может жить, вторая - что приносит людям покой."
Ответ: "ЖИТО-мир".
Тётка в салоне: "А почему не Херсон?!"

----------


## Katjatja

всем доброе утречко и рыженьким и черненьким и блондиночкам и блонлинам:smile:

Люди а куда пропала Лесюня? кто знает?

----------


## Медведик

*ovesil*,
Оль классно .... тебе идёт... такая женщина-загадка)))



> куда пропала Лесюня?


они с мужем в отъезде (по крайней мере были).

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Помощь треба... вернее оценка и корректировка - 
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....75784&page=104
Жду Вашего мнения!!!!!!

----------


## dushca kompanii

Девочки скажите у нас что сексуальный маньяк на форум прорвался?

----------


## Медведик

*dushca kompanii*,
 ты о чём?

----------


## dushca kompanii

Почти во всех темах кто-то открыл порнотему.

----------


## Donald

> всем доброе утречко и рыженьким и черненьким и блондиночкам и блонлинам


А лысым?

----------


## KainskCherry

Прикольно,ржунимагу!!!Тут девочки про маньяка разговаривают...и появляется Дональд с фразой-А лысым?
Дим,а не ты ли маньяк?!:biggrin:Хотя,зная тебя,девчонок сразу разочарую-нет,он не можт быть маньяком-только сладостным обольстителем!!! :Aga: 
А почему сразу маньяк-просто весна и все хотят любви,только в разных ее проявлениях,кошечки-просто ласки от хозяина днем,а серенады друг другу по ночам,птички-во всю щебечут о своих чувствах,а люди...люди-это оригинальная разновидность,если они не находят любви у двух возможных полов,то...что же остается??Или стать каким нибудь Эмо-готом,либо созерцать прекрасное.А где ж еще искать прекрасное,если не на Позитиве?Тут все не только приятной наружности,но еще и добрые!!!Это я к чему все написала?Наверное-живет в моем сердце это прекрасное чувство-Любовь....Чего вам всем я тоже желаю,а какой она будет-решать вам,Позитивные,Добрые,Любящие!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Почти во всех темах кто-то открыл порнотему.


 А смаковать у нас её никто не будет. Думаю, что не только я щелкнула на восклицательный знак под аватаркой и тем самым пошло сообщение модератору и админу... Уже все почистили, убрали... Так что забыли, проехали...

----------


## KainskCherry

Дима,у меня к тебе предложение,открой тему,я про 2 часть поста твоего.И там будем все дружно готовиться.Времени не так много остается.У меня специфический день получится-в детской больнице-все разновозрастные!!!!!Караул,но еще и мамочки с грудничками,для них отдельные подарки будут.Так что открывай!

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*Анюша*,
 :Vah:  Хочу в  Белоруссию!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

у нас еще снег лежит местами.:frown:

----------


## Donald

> Дима,у меня к тебе предложение,открой тему,


Чот... я не думаю... Ну, как бы... зачем лишние темы плодить? Может, Позитивом Лены воспользоваться?
А Лен, разрешишь? Мы тут мал-мал про это поговорим, да и всё...?
Я про вот это - http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...postcount=3157

----------


## Медведик

*Donald*,
Дим - ты ещё спрашиваеь??? конееееешшшшшно!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Дим а в душе ты ктобольше рыженький черненький или блондин?:biggrin:

Девочки у меня сейчас такое событие произошло. ну правда для меня событие я  живьем. то есть по телефону пообщалась с нашей форумчанкой. Танюшей Bonata.

чувствую надо ставить скайп и аську.   

мы  проговорили наверно час. конечно перепрыгивая с темы на тему, перебивая. забывая тему. переходя на новую, вспоминая. но у меня такой подъем на душе, так как, не знаю даже как сказать, как дополнительная стеночка поддерживающая появилась именно по месту жительства. так что  и у нас  в перспективе прибалтийская встреча думаю состоится когда-нибудь:smile:

----------


## Donald

> Дим а в душе ты ктобольше рыженький черненький или блондин?


Катюх, я ВАШ! Я - любой! Такой, какой нужен! 




> чувствую надо ставить скайп и аську.


ТОКА  ЩАС??? Ну, знаете, деушка! Давай ужо скорее, и пиши в личку! Я дам все контакты! 
ВСЕМ, кому нужно!

----------


## Анатольевна

> Катюх, я ВАШ! Я - любой! Такой, какой нужен!


От же ж... Коварный обольститель...  :Oj: 




> я  живьем. то есть по телефону пообщалась с нашей форумчанкой. Танюшей Bonata.
> мы  проговорили наверно час.  *у меня такой подъем на душе,* так как, не знаю даже как сказать, как дополнительная стеночка поддерживающая появилась именно по месту жительства.


Катюш, это после телефонного разговора! А после реальной встречи знаешь, какие непередаваемые оЧуЧения...  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

*Donald*,Дима,аватара - супер!

----------


## Donald

> Donald,Дима,аватара - супер!


Наташ, могу сказать тебе то же самое! Удивительно красивая...

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Доброе утро!!!*

*Не смотрите, умоляю, 
Плюшки на меня. 
Вас теперь не потребляю - 
На диете я! 
Холодильник под запретом. 
Есть нельзя c шести. 
Слава Богу, нонче лето: 
Овощи в чести.. 
Нет, мне вовсе не противно 
Поедать безвкусный рис. 
Только чуточку обидно- 
Тает в вазе вон ирис. 
Сила воли - дело чести! 
Я немножко подожду, 
А потом из чувства мести 
Пару сникерсов сожру.*

[img]http://s6.******info/7727d71532caa159374a8517178a077a.gif[/img]

----------


## tatusya

Всем доброе утро!
*Вот тёща жарит колбасу, 
С работы зятя ждёт. 
А под ногами у неё 
Мяучит рыжий кот. 
Она его и так и сяк 
Пытается прогнать, 
Но кот упрямый, как осёл, 
Не хочет уступать. 
Вот он, вконец, её достал, 
Она его метлой, 
И с гордо поднятым хвостом, 
Ушёл котяра злой. 
Вот зять с работы прикатил, 
И сел за стол пожрать, 
И тёща зятя начала 
Обедом угощать. 
А кот уже, как тут и был, 
Мурлыкает, орёт, 
И зять, погладивши кота, 
Кусок ему даёт. 
Вот кот сошмякал колбасу, 
И, вдруг, как застонал, 
Закашлял, выпучил глаза, 
И замертво упал. 
- Меня хотела отравить? 
Ей зять задАл вопрос, 
Сгрёб всю посуду со стола, 
И треснул тёще в нос. 
А тёща рухнула на пол, 
Не удержав свой вес, 
Котяра лапу вверх поднял 
И громко крикнул: ´´Ye-e-e-s´´*

----------


## bulya

Татуся, РЖУНИМАГУ!kuku :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 18 минут*


 А моя манюша ещё сладенько спит, поэтому хихикаю тихонечко, чтобы сон принцессы не прогнать!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Никогда не меняйте друзей – 
Их нельзя разменять как монету. 
Вы поймете это поздней, 
Ближе друга на свете нету.
 Никогда не теряйте друзей, 
Ту потерю ничем не измеришь. 
Старый друг не вернется к тебе, 
Новым другом его не заменишь. 
И не стоит друзей обижать – 
Станет раной на сердце обида, 
Хоть друзья и умеют прощать, 
Дверь в их душу будет закрыта. 
Нужно дружбу беречь всегда. 
Это чувство длиннее века. 
Лучший друг не предаст никогда, 
Просто преданней нет человека...
*


[img]http://s10.******info/56524847e268554d70926acac222dcd3.gif[/img]

----------


## Медведик

Всем привет!!!! На 4 дня выпала из темы - делала деморолик...разбиралась методом тыка - но так нчего путного и не получилось(( НО зато получила опыт и пропал страх и перед этой ранее не испробованной деятельностью.))

Утро на-чи-на-тся, нааааачииинааааается))))))

----------


## Мишкина

*Всем доброго утра, хорошего дня и отличного настроения, дорогие мои коллеги!!!*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Лена, а в какой программе мучаешься ты? Я в Мови Макет, но.... нужна консультация спецов. Ты не в ней?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ой, извините!  доброе утро!!! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/633025.gif[/IMG]

А чтоб улучшить хорошее настроение, послушайте хорошую музыку. но так, чтоб не разбудить семью!

----------


## Мэри Эл

Всем доброе утро и доброго дня)))) Во всю готовлюсь к предстоящему последнему звонку, вчера был плодотворный день работы 12 часов - любимой школе ))) сводную репетицию провела с 2 классами, репетировали песню-танец "Кораблик детства" весь выпуск танцует, в конце выстраиваемся как кораблик с капитаном по средине на плечах ))), так классно получается, это конечно только первая общая,но уже кое что проглядывается ))) и вальс доделали до конца, теперь только репетировать)))

----------


## bulya

Добренького утречка! Нуно идти работать!

----------


## zizi

Всем привет! А я сегодня утром встала, вышла на улицу и заходить в дом не хотелось.  У меня черёмуха расцвела, такой запах стоит на всю улицу. :Ok: 
Специально пошла сфотала, жаль аромат не передать.
Всем удачного дня. :flower: 





Эх, фотограф из меня хреновый.:biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Добрый день всем!*

*Я наклею длинные ресницы, 
Брови нарисует карандаш, 
Взгляд зелёной линзой заискрится, 
В щёки, скулы, носик – макияж. 

Гель в губах я подчеркну помадой, 
Тончиком подмажу здесь и там, 
Блеск на плечи брошу – то, что надо! 
Буду лучшей из блестящих дам. 

Утяну я талию корсетом, 
Шпилькой удлиняется икра, 
Спецколготки с нужным мне эффектом 
Обозначат линию бедра. 

Ногти наращу, приклею стразы. 
Лифчик с ватой, чтоб повыше грудь. 
(Чуть мешает силикон, зараза. 
Ничего, потерпим как - нибудь) 

Волосы покрашу разноцветно 
Иль парик смягчит лица овал. 
Чтоб ещё придумать поэффектней? 
Чтобы сразу – раз! и наповал. 

Ищущий, конечно же, обрящет.. 
Отдыхает пусть природа-мать.. 
Ну-ка, где мужчина НАСТОЯЩИЙ ? 
Женщина идёт его искать…

*


[img]http://s6.******info/22c046c168a856901b6d33cf35d8563e.gif[/img]

----------


## Volodя

Представляю Вашему вниманью Дыхательную гимнастику Стрельниковой! Сегодня был у врача на приёме, она мне посоветовала проводить эту гимнастику для восстановления и нормализации голоса.

----------


## Медведик

*Volodя*,
у неё ещё есть побочный эффект: человек регулярно ею занимающийся - СТРОЙНЕЕТ)))

----------


## Volodя

Дыхательная Гимнастика Стрельниковой:

    Гимнастика тренирует не выдох, а вдох. Выдох уходит после каждого вдоха самопроизвольно. Дыхание - это вдох и выдох. Вдох - первое действие родившегося человека, второе - крик, т.е. задержанный выдох. Вдох - последнее действие умирающего человека, на который он не может ответить даже беззвучным выдохом. Следовательно, из двух дыхательных экскурсий независим и активен только вдох. Выдох - результат его, и поэтому тренировка только вдоха естественна. Если человек сознательно и настойчиво тренирует вдох, воздушный резервуар его организма увеличивается, а делая вдохи интенсивно и ритмично, он начинает управлять интенсивностью и ритмичностью своего газообмена, что не достигается никакими медикаментами. 
    Форма легких конусообразна: узкие верхушки и широкие основания. У современного человека из-за сидячего образа жизни вяло работают ноги, мускулатура бедренного пояса, брюшной пресс и главный мускул среди управляющих дыханием - диафрагма. Недостаточная подвижность мышц, окружающих основание легких, создает застой и недостачу воздуха, и в виде компенсации организм переполняет воздухом узкие верхушки, искажая их форму. Она становится ближе к прямоугольной. 
    Делая, одновременно со вдохом движения, сжимающие грудную клетку, мы инстинктивно заставляем мускулатуру органов дыхания мешать воздуху и уходить и расходиться, т.е. заставляем мускулатуру сопротивляться, поэтому она развивается т.к. получает нагрузку. 
    Мы создаем и делаем привычной высокую норму активности внешних и внутренних мышц, участвующих в дыхании. Поэтому эта гимнастика не только способ лечения болезней, связанных с потерей голоса, но и способ оздоровления всего организма, даже если он в самом тяжелом состоянии. 
    Наш предок ежесекундно нюхал воздух: "Кто может съесть меня, кого я?" 
    Представьте, как активны были его вдохи, какую тренировку имели его ноздри и думал ли он о выдохе? 
    Нам это стало не нужно, вдохи утратили естественную активность, а ноздри подвижность. Но ноздри - первое звено дыхательных путей. Они парадная дверь в легкие и, стремясь вернуть им естественную подвижность, мы тренируем вдох предков. Естественный вдох предельной активности. А так как равнодушный человек пассивен, мы имитируем естественную взволнованность. 
    Биологический цикл здорового человека ритмичен. Ритм нарушается при болезни. Вот почему учет ритма вдохов обязателен на счет 2, 4, 8, 16, 32. Это темпо-ритм песен, плясок, следовательно, он физиологичен. Такая тренировка в природном ритме восстанавливает нарушенный ритм газообмена в легких. Помимо органов дыхания, на это, прежде всего, отвечает сердечно - сосудистая система. Отступает сердечно - сосудистая недостаточность , аритмия,, регулируется артериальное давление, а также болезни застоя: отложение солей, остеохондроз, великолепно влияет на нитевидную железу и состав крови, при сахарном диабете снижает процент сахара в крови, повышает гемоглобин при анемии. Великолепно применение при туберкулезе. 
    Противопоказаний у нашей гимнастики нет и не может быть, так как она создана инстинктом самосохранения. Мы только систематизировали ее. Есть и ограничения. 
    О них позже. Советую прежде, чем начать нашу гимнастику, выучить наизусть четыре правила: 

    1. НЕ ДУМАЙТЕ О ВЫДОХЕ! Не тренируйте выдох. 
    Думайте только о вдохе! 
    Тренируйте только вдох! 
    Строго следите за тем, чтобы и движения были одновременны. Выдохи должны уходить без вашей помощи, после каждого вдоха. Не стискивайте губы, чтобы выдох шел носом. Пусть уходит как угодно, сколько угодно и чем угодно. Лучше ром. Тренировать нужно только вдох, потому что в природе выдох пассивен,, активен только вдох. 

    2. НЕ ТЯНИТЕ ВДОХИ: 
    Не берите много воздуха. Самая грубая ошибка - тянуть вдох, чтобы взять побольше воздуха. Думайте: "Гарью пахнет! Тревога!" И не делайте вдох, а шумно на всю квартиру резко, до грубости, нюхайте воздух. Вдох короткий как укол. Чем естественней, тем лучше. Нюхая запах гари, мы, конечно, не думаем о выдохе, и он отлично уходит после каждого вдоха. 

    3. Повторяйте вдохи так, как будто накачиваете шину в темпе спокойного пульса от 72 до 82 вдохов в минуту. 
    Если вы будете накачивать шину по принципу: медленный вдох - равносильный выдох, она ни когда не выйдет из гаража. Если будете накачивать короткими четкими - шина наполнится воздухом, не делая при этом усилий. Законы механики во всех случаях едины, следовательно, точно также наполняются легкие. Вот почему наша гимнастика останавливает приступ астмы даже тогда, когда этого не могут сделать гормоны. 

    4. Подряд всегда делайте столько вдохов, сколько в данный момент можете сделать легко. В тяжелом состоянии, например, во время приступа - сердечного , астматического или печени - сделайте два вдоха подряд и 1-2 секунды отдых, снова два вдоха подряд и 1-2 секунды отдых. 
    Если стоять тяжело, то делайте сидя или лежа. В нормальном состоянии тренируйтесь стоя, по 8, 16, 32 вдоха без перерыва. Отдых между дозами вдохов 1-2 секунды. Темп соблюдайте. За секунду можно медленно сказать "двадцать два" или "двадцать один" - это скучно. Делайте вдохи чаще, чем 60 в одну минуту. Первые дни тренируйтесь по 8, затем по 16, по 32 и на третьей недели хороших тренировок - по 96 вдохов без перерыва. 
    Если скучно считать, пойте про себя куплет "Чижика" - 8 вдохов и т.д. Десять раз по 96-960 движений по-нашему - 1000 "тысяча". Тысяча вдохов - норма урока. Можно увеличить до 1 600 вдохов в урок. 
    Урок повторяйте 4 раза в день, пока не почувствуете, что выздоровели. Тогда можно упражнения сбавить. Бросать не советую. Болезнь может возобновиться. 
    Чем хуже самочувствие, тем больше, а не меньше делайте нашу гимнастику. А отдыхайте чаще. Гимнастика нормализует артериальное давление. Первым нормализуется верхнее давление, т.к. оно подвижнее. Потом после 5-6 дней тренировки нормализуется и нижнее давление. У гипотоников давление поднимается до нормы. Перенесшие инфаркт миокарда начинают делать гимнастику сидя или лежа. Норма 600 (6 раз по 96 вдохов) в урок постепенно увеличивая до 1 200. 
    Аритмия выравнивается легко, надо только угадать, сколько вдохов подряд сделать именно этому человеку, советую начинать с двух вдохов, через 2-3 дня делайте по 8, а затем по 32 вдоха подряд. Постепенно доводите до нормы. Отдых всегда 1-2 секунды, делайте не менее 2 000 вдохов в день, можно больше - до 4 000 вдохов. 
    Встаньте прямо. Руки по швам, ноги на ширине плеч. Делайте короткие как укол вдохи громко на всю квартиру, шмыгая носом. Заставьте ноздри соединиться в момент вдоха вместе. Мы зажимаем резиновую грушу, чтобы из нее брызнуть. Следовательно, надо зажать крылья носа, чтобы они брызнули воздухом внутрь тела. 
    Чтобы сразу понять нашу гимнастику, сделайте шаг на месте и одновременно с каждым шагом вдох. В темпе шагов делать длинные вдохи невозможно, и вы поймете, о чем я говорю. 

Стрельникова А.Н.

----------


## Гвиола

*zizi*,а у меня уже облетела.Ветер шквальный помог!Но тоже сохранилась фота(правда,качество....)
[IMG]http://*********ru/641223m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/633031m.jpg[/IMG]

Это моё хозяйство!

----------


## jpligunova

Здравствуйте,жители планеты Позитив! закончилась неделя рабочая.Слава Богу!Чувствуется конец года  учебного. У нас тоже вовсю цветет черёмуха-похолодало оффигенно просто! На улицу выходить не хочется. Появилось времени чуть-захотелось к вам душой отдохнуть.Прям что-то странное происходит -стихами говорить стала-вот что форум делает.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Светят софиты ярче ста тысяч лун.
Розданы роли: каждому - по своей.
Не огорчайся, если чужие лгут:
Что не убьёт, то сделает нас сильней!

Эта дорога сдуру зашла в тупик,
Эти деревья выросли без корней.
Мы же упрямо топаем напрямик:
Что не убьёт, то сделает нас сильней.

Несколько смелых взглядов на ворох лет
Соединяют накрепко двух людей.
Будущее зависит не от побед,-
Что не убьёт, то сделает нас сильней.

Ветру до неба – просто подать рукой.
Тянется выше, к солнцу, воздушный змей.
Если смотреть боишься - глаза закрой.
Что не убьёт, то сделает нас сильней.

А ностальгия лечится на ура,
Если её поймать между двух огней.
Ночь доведёт желающих до утра.
И не убьёт. И сделает нас сильней.

Вероника Сенькина
Показалось интересным,взято из Интернета.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Какой у нас хороший форум! Душа радуется.[IMG]http://*********ru/647384m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/654552m.jpg[/IMG]Хочется порадовать вас весенними цветами!

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Тож написала сценарий для Последнего звонка ,у меня 9-ый класс,репетировать начнем на следующей неделе,даст Бог,как что получится расскажу после самого события.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Голосуют два мужика на трассе. Стоят долго, машин нет. Вдруг из темноты выбегает мужик с рулем от Камаза.
Имитирует визг тормозов и останавливается возле них.
- Что, мужики, проблема? Давайте подвезу.
- Ты что, дурак что ли, езжай дальше. Мы тут сами как-нибудь. Тот достает ствол и кричит:
- Быстро, млять, в машину!
Мужики испугались, побежали с ним рядом.
Бегут... километров 5 пробежали... тут опять визг тормозов:
- Слышите, мужики, скоро пост ГАИ, а у меня прав нет.
Вы сейчас выходите, а я по кукурузному полю в объезд, через километр вас подберу.
Обрадовались мужики, что от дурака открестились. Подходят к посту и к ГАИшнику:
- Слышь, нас тут под дулом пистолета 5 км мужик заставил бежать!
- С рулем от Камаза?
- Да!
- Где он!? Мы давно его ищем, он без прав ездит!
- По кукурузному полю побежал.
Ничего не понимая, отвечают мужики.
Гаишник хватает руль от мотоцикла и кричит:
- Садитесь, сейчас мы его догоним! Один сзади, другой в люльку!
- Ты что, мужик, дурак?
Тот хватает автомат и орет:
- Быстро, млять, по местам!Один сздади, другой в люльку!
Делать нечего - "сели" мужики по местам.
Бегут втроем по кукурузному полю. Гаишник орет на одного:
- Ты что делаешь!? Ты же в люльке! Почему на прямых ногах? Быстро присаживайся!
Мужик бежит на полусогнутых ногах, початки ему по лицу ударяют, ничего не видит, ноги болят, оборачивается к другу на заднем сиденье и говорит:
- Зачем пересаживались, ехали бы себе спокойно на Камазе...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Жена подходит к мужу и говорит:
-Дорогой, у нас лампочка перегорела, почини!
Муж ей:
-Я тебе, что, электрик что-ли?
Жена опять подходит:
-Дорогой, у нас дверь плохо закрывается, посмотри!
Муж ей:
-Я тебе, что, плотник что-ли?
Жена мужу:
-Дорогой, кран течет, почини!
Он ей:
-Я тебе, что сантехник, что-ли?
Ну, ладно.
На следующий день муж приходит с работы, смотрит, лампочка горит, кран нетечет, дверь нормально, спрашивает жену: -Кто же это все починил?
Жена отвечает:
-Да, соседа попросила, он и починил.
Муж:
-И как же ты с ним расплачивалась?
Жена:
-А он сказал: "Или "давай", или спой".
Муж:
-Ну, и что-же ты ему спела?
Жена:
-А я тебе, что, певица что-ли?

----------


## Касатик

> для восстановления и нормализации голоса


*Хочу рассказать об еще одном способе. Проверено на себе и еще один раз у нас был ответственный банкет, а у меня приходят две "артистки" одна шепчет, другая хрипит, заменить не кем...Ну вот, к вечеру обе выступили (это, конечно, было не пение, а так сценка, но все равно!) Прочитала об этом в "Оракуле" несколько лет назад. если кого-то заинтересует - подробности напишу, не буду вдаваться в детали, просто, поверьте, это работает!А пока, к делу! 
Стоим или сидим прямо, не скрещивая ног, сложив руки на груди лодочкой, как для молитвы. смотрим прямо перед собой, и пытаемся отлючить все мысли, выравниваем дыхание, потом на выдохе произносим, растягивая все буквы мантру АУМ (или ОМ)- один раз, потом идет мантра ХРИМ тоже на выдохе, повторяем её 4 раза и заканчиваем АУМ. Делать это желательно в первой половине дня в два захода!Ребята, попробуйте! Времени практически не занимает, а эффект на лицо (голосе)! Только правильно произносите ХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИММММММММММММ, пока весь воздух не выйдет!!!*
_ВСЕМ УДАЧИ И БАРХАТНОГО ГОЛОСА!!!_

----------


## Djazi

> Дыхательная Гимнастика Стрельниковой:


Володя, это супер гимнастика! Ей восстанавливала в своё время голос Алла Пугачёва, занимаясь этой гимнастикой, Кристина Орбакайте запела по- новому. Раньше я занималась самостоятельно, но вот недавно скачала видео по этой гимнастике. Оказывается мало прочитать, надо увидеть. Ничего сложного, а голос восстанавливает- просто супер! После занятий у меня прорезается две октавы.
Вот ссылочка,* почитать* про гимнастику:
http://www.harbor.ru/ozdorovl/streln.htm

А вот здесь* видео* можно скачать, только регистрироваться надо, но думаю, что оно того стоит:
http://freebooks.net.ua/2916-dykhate...lnikovojj.html
Вот краткое описание:
Год выпуска: 2006
Страна: Россия
Жанр: Авторский учебный фильм
Продолжительность: 1:27
Режиссер: Ольга Копылова
Качество: DVDRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: XviD
Аудио кодек: MP3
Видео: 190 Кбит/сек
Аудио: 48 Кбит/сек
Размер: 974 MB
Описание: *О феномене так называемой парадоксальной дыхательной гимнастики

А.Н.Стрельниковой* известно далеко за пределами нашей страны. Ее результаты поистине удивительны. С помощью нескольких несложных динамических дыхательных упражнений, часть которых выполняется при сжатии грудной клетки на вдохе, оказалось возможным остановить приступ удушья при бронхиальной астме, избавиться от хронического бронхита и гайморита, преодолеть заикание, вернуть потерянный голос.
В настоящее время дыхательная гимнастика Стрельниковой применяется очень широко: ее рекомендуют выполнять не только при заболеваниях дыхательной системы, но и при различных сердечно-сосудистых болезнях, вегетососудистой дистонии, половых расстройствах у женщин и мужчин. В короткие сроки она способна творить чудеса и помогает даже лежачим больным в самых тяжелых случаях.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Сообщение от Volodя
Дыхательная Гимнастика Стрельниковой: 

Давненько я ею не занималась... Ещё в муз училище ... лет ннадцать назад нам преподавали её на уроках сцен мастерства и сцен речи. От себя добавляю - вещь классная, помогает практически всегда. Надо будет возобновить занятия... :Ok:

----------


## Касатик

> -Ну, и что-же ты ему спела?
> Жена:
> -А я тебе, что, певица что-ли?[/COLOR]


А. Тихомиров
***
Молод, дело молодое
С девой молодою
Шли дорогой голубой
В поле голубое!
Нынче ж тьма,
Да так темна, что не вижу крали!
Звезды есть, а где луна?
Неужель украли?
Нет, верша над нами суд,
Кто-то молвил:-Знаем,
Не любовь у них, а блуд,
Фиг, а не луна им!
 :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*



> Мы же упрямо топаем напрямик:
> Что не убьёт, то сделает нас сильней.


Эх, пробило на общение!!! Говорят, когда человек готов к чему то, то это "что-то"само его находит! Будь то учитель, книга, статья, или вот, как у меня получилось сегодня!Милая Елена из прекрасной Эстонии, как выложенное стихотворение мне в ТЕМУ пришлось! Аж заплакать по началу захотелось, от жалости к себе, естественно!Я сегодня последний день отработала и все, работы нет!средства тоже таять начнут и т.д. и т.п.......Но вдруг!!!!Если я жива, значит, я "буду сильней"! Конечно! Я потеряла работу, но я нашла ФОРУМ!!!Я встретила поддержку, встретила замечательных собеседников и, во истину ярчайших талантов и креативщиков!!! Позвольте перефразировать: "Если работа Форуму мешает, брось, товарищ...."
Значит: -Вы полагаете, все это будет носиться?
            - Форумчане полагают, что все это следует шить!!!
"Что не убьет, то сделает нас сильней!"
:smile:Спасибо за внимание и за понимание....................

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Девочки, сегодня вечер свободный, так что терпите...

Муж, лёжа на диване перед телевизором, обращается к жене: - Дорогая, налей мне чая. - Я уже налила - стоит на столе на кухне. - А бутерброды там тоже есть? - Нет, там - пончики... 
[img]http://s2.******info/cd16fde1ce09ab1ea75cdf5a3dfbbf65.gif[/img]
Охренела! Сама жри с чаем свои тампончики!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Три стадии опьянения женщины:

*1. Ой,какая я пьяная...

2. Кто пьяная?Я пьяная?!!
3. На вопрос таксиста : "Куда едем?" - треснуть его по голове сумочкой и сказать : "Не твое дело, скотина!!!!!!!*

*Добавлено через 1 час 18 минут*
*С тобою мы с самого детства,
Тебя я в обиду не дам, 
С тобою пройдём мы пол мира,
 Тебя никому не отдам.
Мы вместе росли и взрослели,
Мы вместе прошли сквозь года,
Мы столько с тобой испытали..* 

[img]http://s15.******info/971ecec67725da354eda8eb2b37803fb.gif[/img]*Моя дорогая сестра*.

----------


## jpligunova

> Эх, пробило на общение!!!


Наташ,поверь,все будет хорошо,уже хорошо,ты есть,ты здесь  на форуме,уже не одна,вокруг жизнь, и ты в ней,помощь придет вовремя:идеей,намеком,нужным человеком.Проверено неоднократно.Желаю удачи. :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Молитва за женщину* 

*Огради её от мук, 
От обиды, слёз и горя, 
От несчастия и боли, 
От потерь и от разлук. 

Огради от сплетен, лжи, 
Равнодушия и лести, 
От падения и мести, 
От невзгод всех огради. 

Огради от злой молвы, 
От страданья и печали, 
Пусть беды к её причалу, 
Не пристанут корабли. 

Нежность встреч ей подари, 
Теплоту, любовь и счастье, 
Дружбу, чистоту участия, 
Луч негаснущей зари. 

Подари ей, поспеши, 
Чистоту всех отношений, 
Не коснуться пусть лишенья, 
Её трепетной 
*

[img]http://s7.******info/6475d9d8f5cb689a1104ba9e9d6df4f0.gif[/img]
*души*.

_Наташа Касаткина, а за черной полосой обязательно будет светлая-это закон природы!_

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/609490.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## manja

*Должны ли ангелы нас охранять?*

Вот составляю про ангела хранителя эпизод юбилея и натолкнулась на интересное объяснение....
Почитайте, думаю интерсная мысль...



Сразу возникает вопрос: если они, ангелы, такие всемогущие, то почему допускают такие неприятности? 

Все, чего человек добился в этой жизни, он считает своей личной, и только своей личной, заслугой. А в своих бедах он готов винить кого угодно, кроме себя, считая любую неприятность несправедливым наказанием. 

"Ну почему мне так не везет? Разве я заслужил такое?!" 

Редко встретишь человека, который бы не считал, что жизнь относится к нему гораздо суровее, чем он заслуживает. 

Ангелы-хранители берегут человека всю жизнь, по они вовсе НЕ ОБЯЗАНЫ это делать! 

"Как же так? - начинают удивляться люди. - Они обязаны нас охранять, не зря же их зовут хранителями!" 

Дело в том, что ангелы ведут свою жизнь в стороне от нашей, не завися от нас. 

Хорошо идут дела у человека, плохо - на ангеле это мало отражается. 

Да, они берегут нас. Но они не могут вмешиваться в судьбу человека. Бог всех живущих на Земле любит одинаково и каждому дает право самому выбрать свой жизненный путь. Ангелы могут лишь подсказать человеку наилучший вариант судьбы, но выбрать его человек должен сам. Ничего не делается против воли человека. 

Беда лишь в том, что большинство людей не всегда сами понимают, а что они, собственно говоря, хотят от жизни. 

Ангелы-хранители могут все - даже вернуть к жизни умершего человека. Люди, пережившие клиническую смерть, вспоминают, как они отделялись от своего тела, летели сквозь тоннель к свету, и в конце пути их встречали светящиеся фигуры. 

Это были их ангелы-хранители, которые говорили умершему: "Рано ты прибыл, еще не все дела сделаны, иди на Землю, поживи еще". 

После этого человек, очнувшись, обнаруживал себя в физическом теле, как правило, в окружении счастливых врачей-реаниматоров, которые говорили: 

- Слава Богу! У тебя несколько минут не было пульса, не было дыхания и сердцебиения. С того света вернулся, счастливчик! 

Ангелы-хранители для человека могут сделать все, что угодно. Но при одном условии: человек обязан прислушиваться к их советам. 

Говоря земным языком, хочешь быть счастливым - развивай в себе интуицию и всегда будешь поступать правильно. Если же человек не слушает своих ангелов, то те могут махнуть на него рукой и оставить его без защиты на семь лет. По истечении этого срока ангелы опять возвращаются к человеку. Но если человек по-прежнему не слушает советов ангелов, то они могут оставить его без защиты еще на семь лет

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Сколько ангелов-хранителей бывает у человека?*


Ангелы-хранители есть абсолютно у каждого человека. 

Максимальное число их - 9. 

Чем больше ангелов, тем удачливее человек, тем легче ему все дается в жизни. 

И наоборот, те люди, которых неудачи поджидают на каждом шагу, имеют всего одного ангела. Да и тот может их бросить. Но можно и увеличить количество ангелов-хранителей своими добрыми делами. 

15% населения Земли довольствуются одним ангелом. Основная масса людей - 65% - имеют трех ангелов. 

Двух или четырех ангелов имеют всего 10% человек. 

И лишь 10% счастливчиков имеют 5 и более ангелов-хранителей. 

Поэтому, если вы оглянетесь вокруг себя, то обнаружите, что на одного везунчика приходится девять неудачников

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Может ли измениться количество ангелов?*


В зависимости от поступков человека число ангелов может как увеличиваться, так и уменьшаться. 

Точнее говоря, ангелы не могут покинуть человека окончательно, но они могут просто отойти в сторону и ничем ему не помогать. К примеру, вы можете иметь пять ангелов, но если трое из них будут стоять в стороне, то фактически С вами останутся лишь два ангела. 

Это один из способов наказания человека за неправильные действия. Такой уход ангелов в сторону может длиться годами - максимум семь лет. 

Поэтому жизнь человека состоит из черно-белых полос. Ангелы постоянно то уходят, то возвращаются, полоса неудач сменяется полосой везения. 

С самого рождения человек имеет, как правило, от одного до трех ангелов. Затем в течение жизни зарабатывает остальных. 

*За какие действия можно получить еше одного ангела?* 

Например, за спасение жизни человека. Спасти человека можно не только на пожаре или в бою, но и в простой обыденной жизни. Советом, участием, добрым словом... 

*Точно так же неудачным советом, неправильным словом можно погубить чью-нибудь жизнь. За такие действия, наоборот, можно лишиться своего ангела.* 
Поэтому, влезая в чужую жизнь с "умными" советами, будьте осторожны. В случае ошибки вы навлечете на свою голову проклятия, лишитесь поддержки Небес, и в вашей жизни начнется полоса неудач. 

Огромное значение имеет выбор спутника жизни, пусть даже временного. От этого шага количество ангелов может как увеличиться, так и уменьшиться. 

Если человек прислушивается к своим ангелам, полагается на интуицию, развивает ее, то число ангелов может от этого увеличиться. 

Иногда в жизни бывают такие моменты, когда человек просто вынужден бороться с искушением. К примеру, чуть покривив душой, он может заработать легкие деньги. Или перед ним стоит выбор: как поступить - в ущерб себе благородно или с пользой для себя подло. 

Если человек не поддался на искушение и всегда, в любом случае поступает только по совести, то за такую стойкость его могут наградить еще одним ангелом-хранителем.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*Какие бывают ангелы-хранители?*


Ангелы-хранители бывают двух видов - земные и небесные. 

Земные - это ваши умершие родственники и друзья. Не все, а лишь те, которые вас искренне любили при жизни. После смерти они также продолжают вас любить и помогают вам по мере возможности. Естественно, если вы при этом остаетесь таким же хорошим человеком, а если и меняетесь, то в лучшую сторону. 

В редких случаях ангелом-хранителем вам могут назначить человека, который вас при жизни не любил. 

Ангелы обладают разной силой. Иногда один ангел приносит человеку больше пользы, чем другому трое или даже пятеро. 

Небесные ангелы-хранители даются Богом только избранным людям. Это большая награда, так как небесные ангелы несравненно могущественнее, чем души умерших людей.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
*Интервью с ангелами*

- Как вы выглядите? 

- Никак. Человеческому глазу мы невидимы. Но при желании мы можем принять любой облик. 

- А откуда взялись изображения ангелочков с крылышками? 

- Мы можем принимать и такой облик. 

- Почему вы нам помогаете? 

- Люди в нас верят. Нам нужна ваша вера, за счет ее мы существуем. Чем больше человек в нас верит, тем мы сильнее. 

- - Как вы видите будущее? 

- В нашем мире нет времени. Мы видим и прошлое, и будущее, во всех вариантах... 

- Вам нужны какие-нибудь знаки внимания со стороны людей? Я имею в виду свечки, пожертвования. 

- Нет. Ничего материального нам от вас не надо. Только мысленно всегда думайте о нас, благодарите за все хорошее, этого достаточно. 

- Вы всегда возле меня? 

- Нет. Только в самые важные моменты твоей жизни мы собираемся все вместе. А так лишь периодически, по мере надобности, кто-нибудь из нас наблюдает за тобой.

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
*Чтобы заручиться поддержкой ангела-хранителя, каждое утро, умываясь, произносите следующую молитву:* 

Ангел мой, пойдем со мной
На весь день-деньской. 
Буду с верой жить 
И тебе служить. 

Умывание лучше всего производить с 7.00 до 7.15 утра. После этого в течение всего дня внимательно прислушивайтесь к внутреннему голосу. Первая мысль, которая приходит вам в голову по любому вопросу, послана вашими ангелами. 

Развивайте в себе интуицию. Прислушивайтесь почаще к сердцу.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Доброе утро!

Нам о любви известно много, 
Но у неё своя дорога 
Она идёт от сердца Бога 
К сердцам двух любящих людей. 
Им от судьбы не много надо 
Для них, ведь, главная награда, 
Чтоб все плоды родного сада 
Росли во благо их детей. 

Что может быть главней на свете, 
Чем дети, наши с Вами дети. 
Они несут по всей планете 
Души и мысли чистоту. 
Дадим им в руки кисти, краски, 
Добавим нежности и ласки, 
И пусть они рисуют сказки 
И дарят людям доброту. 

О, как прекрасно жить всем вместе 
Своей семьёй, в своём поместье, 
Когда вокруг веселье, песни, 
Когда рождается мечта. 
Мечтайте люди о красивом, 
О светлом будущем счастливом, 
Где места нет словам фальшивым, 
Где миром правит красота. 

Я пожелать хочу Вам счастья, 
Чтоб стороной прошли напасти, 
И, чтобы, даже в час ненастья 
Вы знали, кто-то рядом есть. 
Чтоб Вы и Вас всегда любили, 
Чтоб душу Вашу окрылили. 
Живите так, чтоб с Вами были: 
Любовь, доверье, дружба, честь.


[img]http://s.******info/7291fb820bf13bf2b429cbce38c6e475.gif[/img]

----------


## evochka2777

Обращение к мужчинам. Весна все-таки...))

Любите женщин днем и ночью,
И в молодом и в старших возрастах,
Любите страстно, пылко и порочно,
Пока слова не стынут на устах.
Ведь женщина сладка, как барбариска,
Нежна, как мякоть абрикоса на губах,
И приторна, как детская ириска,
И как мороженое тает на руках.
Любите, всей душой, всем сердцем,
Любите, как в последний раз,
И пусть душа пылает, как от перца,
Любите их всегда, особенно, сейчас!

----------


## Медведик

*manja*,
Манчка СПАСИБО!!!!

ВСё верно...только есть ещё одна третья группа ангелов: земные-ныне живущие. .. которые приходят в нашу жизнь и КАчЕСТВЕННО меняют её....которые обращают нас в сторону СВЕТА и ДОБРА...ЛЮБВИ и РАДОСТИ....это могут быть и наши родители и прародители, дети, друзья, духовные учителя и слчайные казалось бы люди.
И важно мысленно или вслух не забывать БЛАГОДАРИТЬ своих АНГЕЛОВ (живых, земных, небесных)....это ВАЖНО!!!!

----------


## вокся

Два дня нахожусь в трансе... уволился наш муз.руководитель... Ну, как уволился?. Уволили "по собственному", хотя там, конечно, статья была.. Он на прощание, "...чтобы помнили..." сделал мне "приятно"... Короче, нет у меня теперь минусов для 2х последних мероприятий  :Jopa:  В четверг "Лицеист года" и первый выпускной... Дети, которые репетировали песни, в таком же трансе, что и я...
Но на этом ведь жизнь не кончается?! ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!! Прорвёмся!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/647403.jpg[/IMG]
Тяня, *Курица*,  с ЕКА не помогу теперь... Sorri... :flower:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*вокся*,
 что нужно - пиши , у меня много чего есть, может и есть ,что вам надо будет )))) пишите в личку, с работы приду быстрее увижу!!! не переживайте всё будет хорошо!

----------


## Гвиола

*вокся*,что тебе нужно?Может с миру по нитке,и на два(а может и больше) мероприятия наскребём?
Жаль,что два дня уже упущены!
И чё за ЕКА для Танюхи-Курицы?Может мы поможем?

----------


## manja

> Короче, нет у меня теперь минусов для 2х последних мероприятий


а какие минусы тебе нужны...Может у нас такие имеются...Напиши, ждем..

----------


## Курица

> вокся,
>  что нужно - пиши , у меня много чего есть, может и есть ,что вам надо будет ))))


КОНЕЧНО: список украденного(по другому не скажу)-в студию...
С миру по нитке-*ВОКСЮШКЕ* на радость!!! :Aga: 
*
Гвиола*, а у меня *засада*-мои выучили к 22 мая-к Посл.звонку- АБАААЛденно красивую песенку *ЕКА "Школа, прощай"*, а минуса-то неееет...
Песню могу залить, могу послать, где она закопана...Поможете, м.б.???

----------


## Касатик

> Короче, нет у меня теперь минусов для 2х последних мероприятий


*Милая Оксана!!!Прости, но я не понимаю, в чем горе твое?....Это же минуса!!!!Здесь на Форуме нет ничего невозможного! До четверга масса времени, вы с ребятами все успеете (жаль лично я не могу ни чем помочь, т.к. минусов у меня нет, но сегодня вечером могу забежать к Юрию Борисычу, мы с ним тоже чего только не находили! Сообщи, что тебе нужно, и всем миром разыщем!)А о ребятах сильно расстраиваться не надо!!!Конечно, это грустно, но эпизод сей они запомнят на всю свою жизнь, это же - экстрим!Больно, грустно, обидно, но потом будет победа!И авральная работа всегда сплачивает коллектив!Все будет хорошо!!! А то, что музрук оказался, как бы помягче выразится, не оскорбив ни одного животного,....короче вот он или она кто - !!!Ну и....х.......орошо!(а ты что подумала?:tongue:)Вот увидишь, это будут одни из лучших твоих и ребят праздников!!!
"Розданы роли: каждому - по своей.
Не огорчайся, если чужие лгут:
Что не убьёт, то сделает нас сильней"
УДАЧИ, ТЕРПЕНИЯ И ОТЛИЧНОГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ!!!!*

----------


## jpligunova

Манечка,спасибо за пост про ангелов,как раз для меня,как раз в тему. Собралась ко Причастию идти -а тут про Ангелов.Спасибо огромное.

----------


## bulya

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С ДНЕМ СЕМЬИ!

----------


## вокся

*Мэри Эл*, *Гвиола*, *manja*, *Курица*, *Касаткина Наталия*,девочки-мальчики:smile:! Я знаю, что всё будет хорошо! Несколько бессоных ночей, пара трудовых ударных будней - и мы с детьми в шоколаде! Выход всегда есть, даже если тебя съели:biggrin:...  Заменила пару песен-переделок  под те минуса, что есть на моих  рабочем и домашнем буках, концертные номера "слепила из того, что было", вместо песни от учителей (которую они, бедные, учили-учили) доделываю типа клип на оригинал (пустим мультимедиа)... Но есть одна проблемка. Напишу в темке "Помогите - спасите!!!!"
[IMG]http://*********ru/632060.jpg[/IMG]
Спасибо всем, кто отозвался и посочувствовал :flower:  :flower:  :flower: . Теперь придётся просить у вас минуса иногда...  Эх, а с музыкантом  было удобно!.. За 2 месяца отпуска овладею нашими лицейскими "клавишами" (5 лет музыкалки - это ведь БАГАЖ :Ok: ), буду сама писать минусы, мне дадет ставку муз.руководителя на следующий учебный год (http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....10#post2324110) - и я звезда!СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Берегите своих детей, 
Их за шалости не ругайте. 
Зло своих неудачных дней 
Никогда на них не срывайте. 
Не сердитесь на них всерьез, 
Даже если они провинились, 
Ничего нет дороже слез, 
Что с ресничек родных скатились. 
Если валит усталость с ног 
Совладать с нею нету мочи, 
Ну а к Вам подойдет сынок 
Или руки протянет дочка. 
Обнимите покрепче их, 
Детской ласкою дорожите 
Это счастье ? короткий миг, 
Быть счастливыми поспешите. 
Ведь растают как снег весной, 
Промелькнут дни златые эти 
И покинут очаг родной 
Повзрослевшие Ваши дети. 
Перелистывая альбом 
С фотографиями детства, 
С грустью вспомните о былом 
О тех днях, когда были вместе. 
Как же будете Вы хотеть 
В это время опять вернуться 
Чтоб им маленьким песню спеть, 
Щечки нежной губами коснуться. 
И пока в доме детский смех, 
От игрушек некуда деться, 
Вы на свете счастливей всех, 
Берегите ж, пожалуйста, детство !*


[img]http://s10.******info/c863a467d572ff0c91a493483ef9e89e.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 2 часа 19 минут*
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/642291.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
 у вас всегда такие проникновенные стихи, спасибо))))

----------


## Саня Кэп

Пишу до подведения итогов Евровидения 20009 Россия займет место с 5 по 10еёёёё.....Россияне мы СДЕЛАЛИ ОШИБКУ...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Россия займет место с 5 по 10еёёёё


Дай-то Бог! не очень удачно наша Настасья вас , россиян, представила...



> Россияне мы СДЕЛАЛИ ОШИБКУ


конкретней, пожалуйста,какую?

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Мэри Эл*,



> у вас всегда такие проникновенные стихи, спасибо)


Эля,спасибо!


*KAlinchik*,




> не очень удачно наша Настасья вас , россиян, представила..


Ну вот! Наши-ваши...

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/602122.gif[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

Ребята, я в шоке, вчера смотрела Евровидение, может я предвзято отношусь, но выступление Украины мне понравилось больше, чем России и я  не согласна с таким низким результатом.Номер у Лободы был хорош-эпотажен, ярок, динамичен, и энергетичен.Настино выступление просто как кик-да это крик души о маме,но...как-то не вдохновило.:mad:Еще раз убедилась, что это очень политический конкурс.Кто с кем дружит, тому и даёт баллы!
Простите хамку, ДОБРЕНЬКОГО УТРЕЦА!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/619533.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
 Наташ,ржу не могу, с твоего заявления...можешь мне на почту сбросить его?

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Простите соню. Только что проснулась. Единственный выходной.
Ребята, а кто всё таки победил в Евровидении, и на каком месте МЫ?

----------


## Гвиола

*Ксения Высоцкая*,победил А.Рыбак Норвегия,а мы на 11 месте.

----------


## Абюл45

Всем, Доброе утречко!, а кому-то и Добрый день!

----------


## jpligunova

Доброе утро!Сегодня точно доброе-солнце светит,и потеплело,надо на огород 
идти,в кризисное время себе небольшой тыл обеспечивать.

Притча хорошая попалась,про каждого из нас:Однажды старый индеец открыл своему внуку одну жизненную истину:
– В каждом человеке идет борьба, очень похожая на борьбу двух волков. Один волк представляет зло – зависть, ревность, сожаление, эгоизм, амбиции, ложь… Другой волк представляет добро – мир, любовь, надежду, истину, доброту, верность…
Маленький индеец, тронутый до глубины души словами деда, на несколько мгновений задумался, а потом спросил:
– А какой волк в конце побеждает?
Старый индеец едва заметно улыбнулся и ответил:
– Всегда побеждает тот волк, которого ты кормишь...

нашла на сайте http://www.neohuman.ru/materials/raz...hnaa-voina/315

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Так пусть в каждом из нас победит волк,представляющий добро! :Aga:

----------


## Касатик

> – Всегда побеждает тот волк, которого ты кормишь...


 :072:  В тему:smile:к завтраку!!!! ..... А так СУПЕР!...Доброго всем дня!!!

----------


## Абюл45

> надо на огород 
> идти,в кризисное время себе небольшой тыл обеспечивать.


 Мы любим огород копать,
Но не затем,чтоб свой бюджет латать,
А лишь затем,чтобы душа запела
И витаминками вовсю снабжалось тело!
Пусть будет песня дела и души
И помидорчики чтоб были хороши!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

> .можешь мне на почту сбросить его?


Алина, вот что мне пишут, когда пытаюсь отправить почту. Что делаю не так? 

Это письмо отправлено почтовым сервером yandex.ru

К сожалению, мы вынуждены сообщить Вам о том, что Ваше письмо не может
быть отправлено одному или нескольким адресатам. Причины указаны ниже.

Пожалуйста, не отвечайте на это сообщение.


<kalinka_2005@ukr.net>: host mxs.ukr.net[195.214.192.100] said: 550 spam
message see http://wiki.ukr.net/Spam_message (in reply to end of DATA

----------


## Мэри Эл

Девочки! может попробовать через аську или скайп, а еще лучше другую почтовую програмку поставить , у меня тоже самое было , только я быстро это исправила - поставила The Bat! теперь всё отправляю и принимаю!
Ее можно по поиску найти и скачать!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Ой,не знаю, Эля,подождем, что Алина скажет. А Оксане нормально отправилось.[IMG]http://*********ru/620547.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Доброе утро!Ой, :Oj: ,вернее,день!Только проснулась,проспала столько часов из-за просмотра Евровидения! За Рыбака была после полуфинала,но и Настя Приходько выступила здорово! Но вот понять эту песню,мне кажется смогли только русские, украинцы...отсюда и так далеко от первых мест. После её пения - ком в горле,не ожидала, была настроена скептически,а тут...Смотрели с друзьями и со всей семьей,делали ставки,я угадала 2-х из трех первых мест!

----------


## Katjatja

> Доброе утро!Ой,,вернее,день!Только проснулась,проспала столько часов из-за просмотра Евровидения! За Рыбака была после полуфинала,но и Настя Приходько выступила здорово! Но вот понять эту песню,мне кажется смогли только русские, украинцы...отсюда и так далеко от первых мест. После её пения - ком в горле,не ожидала, была настроена скептически,а тут...Смотрели с друзьями и со всей семьей,делали ставки,я угадала 2-х из трех первых мест!


 я очень часто болею за росиию, но этот год стал исключением. песня мне понравилась но как Настя ее спела нет. особенно крики на последних моментах.
а те кто смотрел как вам Эстония. мне очень понравилось, без лишней пыли в глаза, очень стильно изящно. 
одно жалко на 23 исполнителе уснула и проворонила как воду выливали  и в воду гимнасты запускались. по новостям это было нечто.
организация и размах на высоте, один ИМХО жирный  минус это Малахов.

----------


## Колесо

> один ИМХО жирный минус это Малахов.


 :Aga: 
Не могу слушать,в ушах фонит,перебивает,не дает дослушать выступающего,а Водянову на полуфинале просто затискал,Хватался за неё,  как утопающий за соломинку.Осталось ощущение,что она весь вечер только отодвигалась от него.. 



> а те кто смотрел как вам Эстония.


Понравилось,было сказано:"ЗАвораживает",это,действительно так! :Ok: 

Мне понравилось,как комментировал Киркоров,так непосредственно,без пафоса,просто,эмоционально,я даже хохотала в некоторых моментах.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> песня мне понравилась но как Настя ее спела нет. особенно крики на последних моментах.


*Катюш,*а у меня все наоборот: песня меня не трогала,а на выступлении(не знаю,может потому что смотрели на широком экране,подключали колонки рабочие,звук был -дрожали стены,благо дом свой!!!) ком в горле... и не только у меня ,у всех моих гостей!После этого даже выступление Азербайджана,(на полуфинале их песня понравилась)было не в тему.Та же история с Патрисией Касс,эти две дамы были вне Евровидения,это - другая тема!!

----------


## Гвиола

В миллионный раз убеждаюсь,что мы все разные!Как верна поговорка,"На вкус и цвет-товарища нет".
Мне понравилось само ШОУ.Действительно с размахом!Ваня Ургант не подвел.Профессионально отработала Яна Чурикова.Голоса некоторых исполнителей просто супер,а вот песни...
Про Настю и "Мамо" говорить не хочу т.к. в правилах форума запрещено то,что у меня на душе.


> Но вот понять эту песню,мне кажется смогли только русские, украинцы


Я,наверное,не русская и не украинка....:frown:Ну,не тронули слова!А клип вообще "Вия" Гоголевского напомнил."Наша панночка помэрла":biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

После бессонной ночи отсыпаться пошли...
Спокойной ночи!
[IMG]http://*********ru/621595.gif[/IMG]

----------


## вокся

> Про Настю и "Мамо" говорить не хочу т.к. в правилах форума запрещено то,что у меня на душе.
> 	Цитата:
> 
> 
> 
> 					Сообщение от Колесо
> 
> 
> 				Но вот понять эту песню,мне кажется смогли только русские, украинцы
> ...


 :Ok:  :Aga:  Ровно отношусь к этому конкурсу, но когда узнала, что будет Приходько...:wink: Всё случилось так, как должно было случиться. Результат - соответственно песне. Или исполнителю?... Бедная Настя...

----------


## Volodя

Я понял, какие песни всегда будут занимать первые места на Евровидении-это прежде всего-песни весёлые или с глубоким смыслом... Вот в этом году А.Рыбак спел прекрасно!!! Супер!!! Прослушать *здесь*

----------


## Ольга Oskar

> Про Настю и "Мамо" говорить не хочу т.к. в правилах форума запрещено то,что у меня на душе.


поддерживаю ... если честно даже стыдно за такое выступление ... фу!!!

Теперь о хорошем!
А Рыбак молодец - между прочим он же корнями из России - поэтому за его победу, лично мне даже приятно!!!

----------


## tatusya

*Сегодня ровно год, как я на форуме.*

Чуть поэзии....
Давайте, девочки, жалеть своих мужчин. 
На это, девочки, есть множество причин. 
Им не легко и, видно, жребий их таков 
- Представьте, девочки,они - не носят каблуков! 
А если вдруг хандра, когда не мил весь свет? 
Но мы-то знаем, у нас есть один секрет:
- Достать из шкафа обалденные чулки, 
Потом надеть как можно выше каблуки. 
Они ж не ведают, как лечится хандра, 
Когда легко свободным шагом от бедра! 
Они ж не знают, словно слепы и глухи, 
Есть панацея - это новые духи! 
А если крах, кругом долги и не везёт? 
Им даже в голову, представьте, не придёт, 
Им не додуматься, вас уверяю я
Занять ещё и накупить себе белья. 
Но мы-то знаем - что такое этот "крах"? 
Когда с иголочки бюстгальтер в кружевах! 
Ведь этот лучше, чем все средства от морщин! 
Давайте ж, девочки, жалеть своих мужчин !!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Сильной женщине урок
Преподал однажды Бог…

Он сказал ей: «Дам, что просишь
Ты подумай и скажи,
Распиши мне по порядку
в свою тонкую тетрадку
что ты хочешь от мужчин."

Долго женщина не думав,
написала пару строк:
я хочу чтоб он был умный,
чтобы много в жизни мог.

Чтобы я могла гордиться,
тем что я его жена,
чтобы всем его желаньям
отвечала только я.»

Бог с усмешкой: «И всего лишь..»
Вмиг нашел ей жениха,
Но условие поставил,
Огорчив ее слегка:
«Если сможешь ты остаться
В роли главной даже с ним,
Я устрою вашу свадьбу,
Будет он навек твоим!»

Сильной женщины ответ
Был категоричен : «Нет!
Не хочу опять быть главной,
не хочу руководить!
Ищу сильного мужчину,
Чтобы рядом слабой быть…»*

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*tatusya*,
*ОО мама мия, Татуся, Ната, что с тобой стало??? Ч*что за фигурка, что за прическа, а улыбка- неужели это Черное море "пошло на пользу"??Морские ванны. солнышко..Хорошо выглядишь на аватаре.. :Vah:  :Ok: 
Я тоже хочу так...Можно??декольте пониже, волосы подлиннее :Aga:

----------


## bulya

*Натуся!*ПРАЗДРАВЛЯЯЯЯЯЮЮЮЮЮЮ! :042: С Годовщинкой! :062: Творческих взлётов! :040: Благодарных клиентов! :015:

----------


## Гвиола

*tatusya*,*П-О-З-Д-Р-А-В-Л-Я-Ю!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/626705m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

> что за фигурка, что за прическа, а улыбка- неужели это Черное море "пошло на пользу"??


Ритуся, море, общение, позитив. А главное- хорошие люди.Ничего в жизни не стоит на месте и я тоже.Всех люблю. Спасибо за поздравление.МНЕ ТОЛЬКО ГОДИК! Я БУДУ РАСТИ!

----------


## optimistka17

> МНЕ ТОЛЬКО ГОДИК!


 А мне кажется, что я знаю тебя всю жизнь... Просто потому что я считаю иначе... *Ты на Форуме только лишь 365 дней....*

----------


## Гвиола

А,кстати, никто не хочет попеть песенку Рыбака?Есть то,о чём нуна молчать!:smile:

----------


## вокся

> А,кстати, никто не хочет попеть песенку Рыбака?


я в английском нулик сплошной... Про что хоть песня-то?:eek:

----------


## Гвиола

*вокся*,а хрен знает...Я ведь не про текст....:rolleyes:

----------


## bulya

Александр Рыбак - Сказка

Несколько лет назад, когда я был моложе,
Я любил девочку, которую знал давно
Она была моей, и мы были влюблены
Это было в прошлом, но это правда

Я влюбился в эту сказку,
И это мне причиняло боль
Стал по ней сходить с ума
Я проклинал себя.

Каждый день мы ссорились,
Каждую ночь мы влюблялись
Никто больше не мог сделать меня более несчастным,
Но никто больше не мог поднять меня к небесам

Я не понимаю, что я сделал не так
Но внезапно мы расстались
Теперь я не могу найти ее
Но когда я отыщу, мы начнем все заново

Я влюбился в эту сказку,
И это мне причиняло боль
Стал по ней сходить с ума
Я проклинал себя.

Она - сказка
Да …
Хоть и причиняла мне боль
Стал по ней сходить с ума
Я проклинал себя.

----------


## Колесо

> А,кстати, никто не хочет попеть песенку Рыбака?Есть то,о чём нуна молчать!


*Наташа*,я ооочень хочу! Сейчас слушаю по Володиной ссылочке.Настроение поднимается и даже спать не хоцца!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Сейчас слушаю по Володиной ссылочке.Настроение поднимается и даже спать не хоцца!


И я тоже наслаждаюсь. Голос очень приятный. Жалко. что проспала вчера такое зрелище.

----------


## Гвиола

*Колесо*,смотри почту!

----------


## вокся

> Я ведь не про текст....


Чё-т я с утра не догоняю... А про что?:eek: Все после моего вопроса начали громко смеяться?:wink:

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Она - сказка
> Да …
> Хоть и причиняла мне боль
> Стал по ней сходить с ума
> Я проклинал себя.


Люблю, когда о грустном поют и говорят с такой улыбкой и блеском в глазах, как у Рыбака
[IMG]http://*********ru/598039.jpg[/IMG]
Позитиффф- фффсегда! :Aga:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Доброе утро!*[IMG]http://*********ru/599063.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/646166.jpg[/IMG]

ОКО БОГА - загадайте ДОБРОЕ сокровеное желание и смотрите на картинку (фото небесного тела) не отрываясь минуту и более.... оно сбудется!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

> Свет и Любовь спасут МИР!!!!!



вот-вот, поэтому посмотрите вот этот клип, рекомендую....

http://www.vimeo.com/4692919

----------


## Медведик

*Масяня*,
Свет....ПОТРЯСАЮЩЕ)))))
Спасибо за ссылку ...

----------


## KainskCherry

Доброе утро,дорогие мои!Я написала свой первый отчет!Зацените,пожалуйста!

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...postcount=3521

----------


## Масяня

*KainskCherry*,

уже заценила. Понедельник для меня начался с позитива по полной программе.

----------


## Медведик

*KainskCherry*,
Танюшка МОЛОДЕЦ!!!! Какой кайф - когда получаешь УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕ от проделаной работы)))

----------


## Сильва

*KainskCherry*,
 Молодец! Лиха беда начало!!! У тебя ещё столько драйва впереди!.. А проставиться?:biggrin:

----------


## Масяня

не знаю, туда ли, но не помешает, хорошая песня от сына отцу (благодарим сайт Савдинк, где собираются видеооператоры и видеомонтажёры), мне понравилась...


http://rapidshare.com/files/145082921/OTEC.exe.html

----------


## bulya

> хорошая песня от сына отцу


У меня выдает ошибку!:frown:

----------


## Katjatja

Рыбак не из Росии а Из Белоруссии.Минск.  я на ютубе его еще несколько песен посмотрела. что мне нравится это интелегентность и не выпендрежность.

другая песня

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyT983v2OVU

пошла тоже в отчетики. Танюшкин прочту и о своем есть что отписаться.

----------


## Масяня

*bulya*,



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Масяня 
> хорошая песня от сына отцу
> 
> У меня выдает ошибку!



попробовала, ссылка живая?!

----------


## sokolixa

*KainskCherry*,
 МА-ЛА-ДЭС!!!

----------


## bulya

Я так не играю, мне постоянно выдает ошибка!Чё делать?

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Готовясь ко сну:[IMG]http://*********ru/592943.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 46 минут*
Встречаются три подруги. Одна жена уже лет десять, другая любовница, третья обручена (невеста). Посидели, выпили, обсудили своих мужиков и решили поэкспериментировать:
одеть кожаное черное белье - сексуальные чулки с поясом, высокие каблуки, маску на глаза, - и так встретить своих любимых…

Через неделю опять встречаются и рассказывают как все прошло.

Невеста рассказывает:
- Он пришел домой, я встретила его в чулках, в
маске на высоких каблуках - он набросился на меня сказал, что я любовь
его жизни и мы занимались любовью всю ночь.

Любовница рассказывает:
- Я пришла к нему в офис - закрыла дверь -
распахнула плащ - а там кожаное белье, маска, каблуки - он ничего не
сказал, но мы 3 часа без перерыва занимались лювовью.

Жена рассказывает смущенно:
- Муж пришел с работы, я открыла дверь в кожаном черном белье, сексуальных чулках и маске
Он с минуту меня рассматривал и потом спрашивает:
- "Что на ужин, Бэтмен?"

----------


## Медведик

Девочки и мальчики - вот какую сылку о результатах посторойнения нашла:
http://www.mirimanova.ru/index.php/minus60
описание и фото впечатляют!!!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*Медведик*,я так не смогу!Я ложусь спать около 2-х ночи,если я поем в шесть,то к двум умру с голода!А по рекомендациям врачей,спать голодным вреднее.Вообще последний прием пищи должен быть за два часа до сна.Я всегда пью стаканчик молочка с овсяным печеньем.

----------


## Медведик

у меня тоже сила воли хромает...но глядя на такие впечатляющие результаты - хочется попробовать)

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки мои дорогие!Спасибо вам за теплые слова и даже выпивку и цветы,очень приятно!У меня ощущение,что сегодня мой день рождения,идут письма в личку,отзывы на весах,там в отчетах,я кайфую.А за этим всем-целая неделя мандража,подготовка.Масянечка,я тебя здесь благодарю за твою замечательную песню-переделку,просто супер!!! :flower:  Я и не знала,что ты автор,от этого еще приятней,первая мною спетая песня-твоя,умница!!!Спасибо вам за поддержку,очень ценю всех и каждого!Хочется творить и дальше,начало положено.СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*Медведик*,Леночек,а тебе-то зачем?Видела тебя в роликах,нигде ничего лишнего не заметила.Хорошего человека должно быть много.
Моя двоюродная сестра по какому-то новомодному диетологу сбросила 10 кг. за два месяца,а потом чуть не окочурилась.Теперь набрала ещё больше и худеть не собирается.По секрету мне рассказала,что когда похудела у её мужа к ней интерес пропал,а как набрала...Всё встало на свои места.

----------


## Абюл45

*Медведик,*Леночка,спасибо за сайтик,впечатляет,для меня это больной вопрос,например,покушать я люблю,вес набираю быстро,а худеется с трудомммм,наверное уже возраст,по молодости худелось быстрее.




> Гвиола


 Наташ, а ложусь в 3 ночи (я сова),и выпиваю стакан кефира.

----------


## Гвиола

Это всё происки западных спецслужб!:biggrin:
НЕ ХУДЕЙТЕ,ДЕВОЧКИ!НЕ ТЕРЯЙТЕ ГОДАМИ НАЖИТУЮ КРАСОТУ!!!

----------


## Абюл45

Да,Лена,видела твои ролики,мне очччччень  понравились, :Ok: и тоже ничего в тебе лишнего не заметила,просто фотомодель,так что и пробовать не моги. :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

*Абюл45*,
ну эти ролики год назад сняты...а сейчас я вес набрала...дома перед компом ((

----------


## Абюл45

Вот-вот я тоже перед ним сижу,уже и завтракаю,3 раза ужинаю и вечерний кефирчик,и если бы не работа,точно надо было 15кг сбросить,а впереди лето - пятиразовое питание(в лагере).

----------


## Volodя

> нигде ничего лишнего не заметила.Хорошего человека должно быть много.


:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> у меня тоже сила воли хромает...но глядя на такие впечатляющие результаты - хочется попробовать


Я тоже худею...Зимой пристрастилась к выпечке, расслабилась...получала удовольствие...За что и поплатилась...:biggrin: Достала летние вещи, а мои любимые шорты теперь на мне как на барабане, набрала 3 кг... :Tu: 
Вот уж неделю сижу на своей любимой Кремлёвке!:smile: Хочу сбросить в 2 раза больше, чем набрала. :Aga:  Ношусь, как энерджайзер, энергия возросла раз в 10!
Конечно результат будет не скоро, может к концу лета или даже позже...Но шорты, думаю успею надеть...

----------


## Анжелла

Всем привет! Девочки! Я потерялась совсем с дачей и очень по вам соскучилась...
Готовлюсь к встречи в июне, но я с вами. И немного позитива.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Девочки,советы на утро:

*Утром, встав, скажите громко: 
Блин! А я опять проснулась! 
А потом рывком вскочите, 
И с кровати прямо в тапки, 
Не теряя ни секунды, 
Сразу к зеркалу бегите! 
Ну и как вам эта рожа? 
Ну, вот то-то ж! Испугались?! 
Нужно вам лицо такое? 
Начинаем по-другому! 
Утром встали, улыбнулись! 
Потянулись сладко-сладко! 
И подумали какая, 
Вы конфетка в этой позе! 
Станет вдруг улыбка шире! 
Я скажу вам даже боле, 
Вам захочется немедля 
Даже сделать физзарядку! 
Покрутив немного попой, 
И в прыжке достав до люстры, 
Босиком и без халата – 
Марш бросок по всей квартире! 
По пути почистив зубы, 
Заварив покрепче кофе! 
Вы домашних разбудите! 
Пусть порадуются тоже! 
Ну и что, что полшестого! 
Нефиг спать в такое утро! 
И когда ваш муж подушкой 
Зашвырнет в вас или тапком! 
Вот тогда ступайте смело, 
К зеркалу прямой наводкой! 
Ну и как? Себя узнали? 
А теперь скажите честно, 
Будь вы мужиком прошли бы* 

[img]http://s2.******info/44ad8d160841e3b97f109d431ea46bf0.gif[/img]
*Мимо Вы такой красотки?*

----------


## Медведик

> И немного позитива


какая красивая Анжееелааа на фоне тааакого красивого деревцаааа))))

----------


## Курица

> какая красивая *Анжееелааа* на фоне тааакого красивого деревцаааа))))





> *Будь вы мужиком прошли бы Мимо Вы такой красотки?*


Дааааа, Саше повезло...Эксклюзив на крыше бани, понимаешь...:wink:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Анжелла*,

Анжелла,КРАСАВИЦА  :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

Ой, ну засмущали!  :Oj:

----------


## Курица

Автор: Ледкова Светлана
*


Яблонька -невеста*

В наряде белоснежном, 
Блистательно красива. 
Одновременно нежно 
И дерзко молчалива. 

Невеста ветра в мае 
Томится в ожиданье. 
Ветвями призывая, 
Дружочка на свиданье. 

Он прилетит к любимой, 
В порыве сладострастном, 
Красавицу обнимет. 
Она же в его власти, 

ТрепЕща от блаженства, 
Наряд свой белый сбросит. 
И верхом совершенства 
Детей подарит в осень. 

И яблочки-малышки 
Придутся всем по нраву, 
Как фейерверка вспышки 
Украсят детки маму! 

В наряде белоснежном, 
Блистательно красива. 
Одновременно нежно 
И дерзко молчалива. 

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/494703/ 
песня на эти стихи 
Кот Бегемот Из Йошкар-Олы

----------


## Анжелла

> Дааааа, Саше повезло...Эксклюзив на крыше бани, понимаешь...


Татьяна! Так я тоже не жалуюсь...

----------


## KainskCherry

Не жалуюсь?нифига себе,такой Мужчина-и поддержит,и поможет,да и ко мне сходил,пока мы с тобой разговаривали,Золото,наш человек!Саша,я знаю,ты прочитаешь это все-я не преукрашиваю твои достоинства-ты просто Мужчина,каких мало осталось,будь всегда таким!!!Девочки,поверьте мне,я второй раз замужем.Полноценная творческая Российская семья,вот как они называются!

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна! Так я тоже не жалуюсь..


[IMG]http://*********ru/614456m.jpg[/IMG]

Потому что хороший! :Ok:

----------


## Гвиола

*Курица*,
 Эх, где мои 17 лет?.. Да на этой аватарке!

----------


## Колесо

> Колесо,смотри почту!


*Наташа*,спасибо,уже поююююю!!!!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Доброе утро!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/646166.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ОКО БОГА - загадайте ДОБРОЕ сокровеное желание и смотрите на картинку (фото небесного тела) не отрываясь минуту и более.... оно сбудется!!!!!


Мне такое пришло на "мыло". Но там еще написали, чтобы переслать  7 -ми человекам... И сразу, ассоциация с пресловутыми письмами счастья.:frown:

----------


## Колесо

> Доброе утро,дорогие мои!Я написала свой первый отчет!Зацените,пожалуйста!


Уже заценили,*Танюшка* - умница!!! :Ok: Так держать!




> Всем привет! Девочки! Я потерялась совсем с дачей и очень по вам соскучилась...
> И я соскучилааааась!!!
> Готовлюсь к встречи в июне, но я с вами. И немного позитива.


Ой,Анжелла,какая красота!!!Это твой сад?У меня тоже три груши и три яблони,две черешни,все в цвету,Волшебство!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Готовясь ко сну:[IMG]http://*********ru/592943.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> "


вот тоже фото из жизни..С моей жизни..

[IMG]http://*********ru/591930m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/590906m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

> Наташа,спасибо,уже поююююю!!!!


Что поете? СКажите, может я тоже хочу.:rolleyes:



> Ой,Анжелла,какая красота!!!Это твой сад?У меня тоже три груши и три яблони,две черешни,все в цвету,Волшебство!


Это наша яблоня...А я на крыше.:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Курица,
>  Эх, где мои 17 лет?.. Да на этой аватарке!


[IMG]http://*********ru/648253m.jpg[/IMG]

Найди, Наташ, 10 отличий...

----------


## Марина Дудник

Боже ж мой, Танечка да ты нисколько не изменилась!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower: . Лишь чуток похорошела... :Aga:

----------


## bulya

А в глазах можно утонуть!

----------


## Гвиола

> Найди, Наташ, 10 отличий...


Во сказала!Я и одного-то найти не могу,а ты 10!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ха,нашла-таки!Ты шляпу одела и значок сняла!:smile:

----------


## naatta

> Ха,нашла-таки!Ты шляпу одела и значок сняла!


И еще челка по-разному уложена!!!! :Aga: :smile:

----------


## Абюл45

Танюш, на аватарке моложе взгляд,да и озорнее :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

*Абюл45*,



> Танюш, на аватарке моложе взгляд,да и озорнее


"Полностью поддерживаю предыдущего оратора":biggrin:

----------


## вокся

[IMG]http://*********ru/645170.jpg[/IMG]
А я 2 года была председателем Совета дружины... Последним председателем... Эх!... У кого как, а у меня детство было золотое! И пионерское тоже... :Fz: 
* С праздником!*

----------


## Медведик

> фото небесного тела


а мне один хороший человек с Болгарии привёз...теперь эта картинка на компе на рабочем столе...
Вот попробуйте посмотреть неотрывно минутку - такое успокоение и умиротворение идёт.

----------


## вокся

> такое успокоение и умиротворение идёт.


А если еще и реально исполняет желания, то совсем хорошо))) :Ok: 
Но, если честно, было жутковато изначально...:eek:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Всем доброе утро!

*Курица*, Татьяна, основное отличие -похорошела! :Ok:                                     [IMG]http://*********ru/625714.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

> было жутковато изначально.


это какими то оооочень мощными аппаратами приближено и снято реальное небесное тело... и легенда гласит - что это и есть "ОкО Бога"

----------


## Курица

http://rock.ykt.ru/uploads/posts/200...20_pioneer.jpg

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ, У КОГО ЕЩЕ ЗВУЧИТ В ДУШЕ "ПИОНЕРСКАЯ ЗОРЬКА"!*

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/624693.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

[/IMG]*Утро нового дня!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/626741m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Анжелла*,
 судя по цветочкам- будишь, Анжелла ты с яблочками, витаминчиками...чего стоите  , давайте опыляйте :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> это какими то оооочень мощными аппаратами приближено и снято реальное небесное тело... и легенда гласит - что это и есть "ОкО Бога"


а вот , что мне написали
"Это фотография очень редкая,а само событие случается в 3 тысячи лет.Это фотография уже свершило чудо во многих жизнях.Задумай желание,ты увидишь ОКО БОЖИЕ.Это точно.Перемены в своей жизни в течении дня.Я их почувствовал в тот же вечер,как увидел фото.Поверь, не храни эту ссылку у себя,отправь её 7 людям.Это фото снято НАСА телескопом ХАББЛ.Оно называется ОКО БОЖИЕ."

----------


## Озорная

*А у нас утро начинается вот так:*

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> А если еще и реально исполняет желания, то совсем хорошо)))
> ..:eek:


*разговор с моей реальной жизни*. У человека спросили:
- ты веришь в чудо?
он ответил:
-Нет, но всегда жду, что оно свершиться.

*Или притча*
"У одного известного философа спросил-Вот Вы такой прославленный, известный философ, а над вашей дверью висит подкова. Неужели, вы верите, что подкова приносить счастье?"
на , что он ответил?
-Я не верю, но может быть счастье верит..."

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Ozornaya*,
 пить хочет??палит?? или ванную принять? :Ok:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

"юный пионер"                                                                   [IMG]http://*********ru/602184.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

> *А у нас утро начинается вот так:*


неужели сейчас споет?:wink::smile:

----------


## ElenaS

Простите, что долго не было )) Дела, дела цыплячьи.

Собственно, о них, о родных  ) в двух частях ))

*Часть первая. Рождение*

Нам подарили три оплодотворенных яйца и инкубатор. Так мы стали птицеводами. Ну, не сразу, конечно стали. 21 день требуется на то, чтобы из яичка появился клюв, а потом и все остальное. 
С утра яйца стали пищать изнутри, после 12 часов изнутриного писка, первый цыпа стал пробивать окно в Европу. Давалось ему это с трудом, после каждого простука он тяжело дышал и отдыхал. Совсем было не как в мультиках, когда чик-чирик, вылез, чистенький такой, пушистый и улыбчивый. 
Наши вылезли слипшимися афроамериканцами. 
Вчера их перенасли в спец. Гнездо, дали желток. Мне вчера сначала было стыдно есть курицу, но если им не стыдно желток лопать, то и мне нестыдно)))

*Часть вторая. Цыплятки и вера*

Уровень смертности среди цыпляток выше, чем среди Россиян. Поэтому с ними нужно осторожно. Им категорически нельзя мокнуть, ибо они тогда быстро остывают и отправляются в куриный рай.

А мои цыплята очень любят откапывать свои сухие какашки, и, зажимая их между пальцами ног, отмачивать в миске с водой. После очередного такого отмачивания, один цыпа заболел. Он даже не мог стоять, а если падал, то был не в силах подтянуть к себе ножки, чтобы лежать менее трагично. Я плакала, как после Бима- черное ухо. Мне как-то хотелось, чтобы цыплята прожили тысячу лет и умерли во сне, окруженные родными и близкими

Муж закапал в клювик цыпе антибиотик, но шансов на пережить ночь у цыпы было столько же, сколько у Приходько победить в Евровидении.

Утром, мы обнаружили, что цыпленок еще дышит, но по-прежнему не может стоять, играть, отмачивать какашки, есть, пить и даже открывать глаза. На моего когда-то умирающего хомяка самым живительным образом подействовала икона и святая вода. Подумав, что на цыплятах это тоже должно работать, я засобиралась в местную церковь. 

В местной церкви меня горячо велкомил за руку местный священник. Услышав для чего мне нужна вода, он посмотрел на меня как на дурочку. С сожалением и сочувствием )) 
Дома я все быстренько организовала: святую воду в миску, икону в гнездо. И вот уже снова мои цыплята играют, бегают, прыгают, пытаются летать и отмачивают какашки.
Жизнь налаживается ))

*Часть третья, дописанная. Разговоры о цыплятах*

В книжке о цыплятах две картинки. на одной курочка и петушок. между ними- красное сердечко любви и подпись - получатся оплодотворенные яйца. на второй картинке курочка утирает скупую женскую слезу, петуха нет, сердечка любви нет. есть подпись - неоплодотворенные яйца. вот так вот, прям вся жизнь с ее взлетами и падениями в двух картинках.

основной вопрос кто виноват и что сделать с цыплятами дальше  ))))))))))))

----------


## Озорная

*Katjatja*,				




> неужели сейчас споет?


Катя, ну ты здорово подметила.... :rolleyes:

И вправду, как будто перед микрофоном сидит! :biggrin: Я сразу и не въехала...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*ElenaS*,



> что сделать с цыплятами дальше  ))))))))))))


*Кохать и пестовать!!!*  :Aga:

----------


## naatta

> Дела, дела цыплячьи.


Ленуська!!! Как всегда РЖУНИМАГУУУУУ!!!! :Ok: :biggrin:
Ты когда уже публиковаться начнешь????
Мировая литература рискует в твоем лице потерять.... даже не знаю с кем тебя сравнить!!!!!

А с цыплятами дальше надо делать вот что: выводить их на прогулку, чтобы они гуляли на травке, клевали травку и набирались витаминов. Кормить их крутым яйцом, кашкой пшенной и творожком пока маленькие, и давать витаминные добавки для цыплят.
А потом, когда они вырастут - будут нести тебе свежие яички на завтрак!!!
Ну, а если будут плохо себя вести - в жаркое их!!!! На праздник.

----------


## Katjatja

> Простите, что долго не было )) Дела, дела цыплячьи.
> 
> Собственно, о них, о родных  ) в двух частях ))
> 
> *Часть первая. Рождение*


Лена нельзя так людей пугать. я как прочитала это одна мысль, как теперь ваше здоровье.я ж про ребенка подумала.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Лен и правда а что с ними делать?  ладно у вас гарден так можно и правда им там жить. тока после их житья ваш садик надо будет в сахару переименовать.
а что местные с ними делают? я бы с удовольствием таких цыпок понаблюдала.как вылупляются. но  у нас таких нет.

а то после последнего раза, очень воспоминания плохие. ну кто виноват что мама не знала что  я на батарее цыплят вывожу из магазинных яиц. и главное они вылупиться вот вот  должны были:smile: так как шел 19 день.

вони было:eek: там уже скопилась не маленькая концентрация сероводорода. поэтому Носова больше не читала.а то не могла побороть в детской душе зачатки плохого чувства зависти.:biggrin:

----------


## Озорная

*Не Подарочек*,



> Ozornaya,
>  пить хочет??палит?? или ванную принять?


Ага, глядит с вожделением, видать сушняк с утреца и остатки салата на манишке :biggrin:

----------


## ElenaS

> *Кохать и пестовать!!!*


Я их это самое и делаю )) но это пока )) мы их хотим потом подарить кому-нибудь, дома их держать как-то не того самого )) а учитывая, что скоро здесь все будет покрыто пеленками-кроватками, не до цыпляток будет

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Ну, а если будут плохо себя вести - в жаркое их!!!! На праздник.


Вообще, они вчера так громко пищали весь день, что я стала задумываться о курином бульоне ))) хотя из друзей бульонов не варят.))))))))

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Лена нельзя так людей пугать. я как прочитала это одна мысль, как теперь ваше здоровье.я ж про ребенка подумала.
> 
> *Добавлено через 7 минут*
> Лен и правда а что с ними делать?  ладно у вас гарден так можно и правда им там жить. тока после их житья ваш садик надо будет в сахару переименовать.


Катюш, нам еще рано рождаться. еще месяца 1.5 осталось ) наращиваем вес ))) спина уже болит, грудь как у Памелы Андерсен тянет вниз, походка все больше походит на пингвинью, инстинкт гнездования усиливается )))

А цыпляток нам по договору аренды нельзя, точно так же, как и кошек-собак. Здесь около речки у дяди живут какие-то утки-куры. Вот им хочу прдарить наших боевых товарищей )

----------


## Гвиола

*ElenaS*,из таких друзей варят!:smile:А вот моих друзей Хорёк положил.И ведь не сожрал,гад такой,просто кровушки попил.А мы теперь без домашних яичек.Магазинные совсем не вкусные...

----------


## ElenaS

> *ElenaS*,из таких друзей варят!:smile:А вот моих друзей Хорёк положил.И ведь не сожрал,гад такой,просто кровушки попил.А мы теперь без домашних яичек.Магазинные совсем не вкусные...



Хорек какой-то хулиган, по попе ему атата ) Приезжай, бери наших)) будут яички )) 
только не знаю, где половые признаки у цыплят искать, чтобы точно быть уверенным, что это именно курочки,а  не кое-что

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
У меняот беременности еще одна беда) память
точнее, ее отсутствие ))
хотела фото залить, а не помню куда. помню, что-то на "к", но где  там эта буква и какие еще буквы есть? )))

----------


## Гвиола

*ElenaS*,эх,Леночка,я бы с удовольствием взяла,но этот гадёныш хорёк ещё не попался.Охотники сказали,что года два надо без живности пожить,чтоб он ушёл.И самое главное,что у соседей куры его не интересуют,а вот мои приглянулись.
А фото можно заливать нажав на цветную дискетку над сообщениями.

----------


## ElenaS

О! Спасибо Ильичу за тему "Как" ) я нашла там букву "к" - радикал! )))



фото со второй попытки отпраздновать дыр ) локоны уже  получились ))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *ElenaS*,эх,Леночка,я бы с удовольствием взяла,но этот гадёныш хорёк ещё не попался.Охотники сказали,что года два надо без живности пожить,чтоб он ушёл.И самое главное,что у соседей куры его не интересуют,а вот мои приглянулись.
> А фото можно заливать нажав на цветную дискетку над сообщениями.


Спасибо! нашла дискетку!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
А это один из цыплят. ему тут 2 дня

----------


## Сильва

Девчонки, я на минутку... Может, кто слышал, для меня - новинка.:biggrin:

Вот и до меня мировой кризис добрался!
Едим теперь колбасу и сыры с плесенью, вино пьём старое и в машине без крыши ездим! Во блин!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Приходит мужик в гости к другу, и смотрит, что тот дома играет в большой теннис. Спрашивает : "Откуда у тебя взялся большой теннис ?" "А понимаешь, я  поймал Золотую рыбку, и она исполнила моё желание. Иди туда-то и поймай. Только учти, она немного глуховата." Мужик пошёл, поймал рыбку, она ему и говорит : "Отпусти меня, я любое твоё желание исполню". "Хочу, чтобы у меня дома была куча баксов". "Хорошо" - говорит рыбка. Он её отпускает, мчится домой, заходит, а там - куча факсов. Прямо вся квартира завалена. Мчится к другу и спрашивает "Как же так, я просил кучу баксов, а получил кучу факсов ?". "Хм, - отвечает друг, - я же тебя предупреждал, что рыбка глуховата. Ты думаешь, я просил большой теннис ?"

**
Ты можешь выпить ведро воды?
- Я шо - лошадь?!
- А ведро самогона?
- А шо я, не казак?!:tongue:

----------


## Озорная

*ElenaS*,



> А это один из цыплят. ему тут 2 дня


Ой, какой хорошенький!!!


А хозяйка, просто - супер!!!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:   :flower: 

Леночка, если ждете девочку, пусть она будет такой же красавицей, как мама! А, если мальчика, то обязательно передай ему свою очаровательную улыбку и чувство юмора.
А, главное, всем здоровья!!!

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
*Сильва*,



> Вот и до меня мировой кризис добрался!
> Едим теперь колбасу и сыры с плесенью, вино пьём старое и в машине без крыши ездим! Во блин!


Света, я правильно поняла: изысканные французские закуски, коллекционное вино и Кабриолет с откидным верхом?  :Vah:  :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 49 минут*
*Сильва*,



> Вот и до меня мировой кризис добрался!
> Едим теперь колбасу и сыры с плесенью, вино пьём старое и в машине без крыши ездим! Во блин!


Света, я правильно поняла: изысканные французские закуски, коллекционное вино и Кабриолет с откидным верхом?  :Vah:  :biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

* Доброе утро !!!*[IMG]http://*********ru/608349.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

> Едим теперь колбасу и сыры с плесенью, вино пьём старое и в машине без крыши ездим! Во блин!


Бедненькие,  и хлеба, наверное, почти не осталось! Икру приходится намазывать прямо на колбасу?

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Найди, Наташ, 10 отличий...
> __________________


Я нашла только одно - черно-белое и цветное фото, ой, нет два - шляпа!!!!!

Всегда красивой женщина бывает!
Её богатство - сердце и душа,
Талантом многогранным обладает,
И в небе для неё горит звезда!


Над женщиной и годы не подвластны,
Ведь это вовсе даже не секрет,
И для детей, как мать, она прекрасна,
А для мужчины - cамый ясный свет.


Душа её доверчива, открыта,
Она созвучна с судьбами людей,
И чаша жизни вовсе не допита,
И с каждым годом облик всё милей!


Да, женщина и любит и прощает...
И смело воплощает в жизнь мечту.
Всегда красивой женщина бывает!
Умейте видеть эту красоту!

----------


## Медведик

Уважаемые форумчане!!! Все кто зарегистрирован в одноклассниках - просьба к вам: проголосуйте,пожалуйста, за Люду Каюмову в конкурсе мисс бьюти ее основное фото в шляпе...если не сложно. Меня попросила об этом её родственица (моя одноклассница).

для нее инет-это единственное место,где она красива,здоровая,желанная...и все ее фото июля 2007 года,фотосессия в Турции...а в августе она попала в страшную аварию...2 года лежит немощая,парализованная,1гр.инвалиднсти,муж сразу ушел к другой...столько мыслей о суициде..даже ребенок ее не был причиной остаться...но близкие друзья ее выставили на сайт,закачали ее лучшие фото...сиделка пишет за нее(она диктует т.к.руки свои не двигаются)Учавствует в конкурсе МИСС БЬЮТИ(так хочу,чтобы она победила!!!!ей это будет на пользу...и не для выпендрежа ..а для жизни...)Теперь пусть виртуально,но она общается,есть жизненные маленькие радости,секретики...хотя их и незаменить тактильными ощущениями...объятиями....грустно..но и такая жизнь есть..рядом...

http://wg33.odnoklassniki.ru/dk?st.c...46974&tkn=3425

Благодарю

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Мне понравилось!

Еще раз про нас, умниц и красавиц" )) 

Настоящая женщина скажет так!
- Кто сказал, что Я далека от идеала?!? Это убогий идеал далёк от МЕНЯ!!! 

- Ну и что, что ветер в голове?! Зато мысли всегда свежие...

- Хочешь завтрак в постель - спи на кухне. 

- Я пойду налево, а может быть пойду направо. Я ведь - королева, я имею право на любой ход

- Где вы видели такую кошку, которую бы волновало, что о ней говорят мыши??

- Плохой характер? Просто он у меня есть!

- Поживу - увижу, доживу - узнаю, выживу - учту

- Я слишком дикая, чтобы жить, я слишком редкая, чтобы сдохнуть!!!

- Если вы плюете мне в спину, значит я впереди вас!

- Я не могу быть второй... И даже первой... Я могу быть только единственной...

- Я не обвиняю тебя, а просто говорю...что во всём виноват ты.

- Мне абсолютно всё равно, что вы обо мне думаете... потому что я о вас вообще не-думаю.

- Чтобы сохранить ангельский характер, нужно дьявольское терпение.

- Нравлюсь ли я мужчинам? Вопрос только в тoм, нравится ли мужчина мне.

- Я живу как положено!!! А положено у меня на всё!!!

- Себя я люблю больше, чем деньги, а деньги люблю больше, чем окружающих.

- Не говори мне ,что мне делать и я не скажу, куда тебе идти!

- У меня непритязательный вкус - мне вполне достаточно самого лучшего!

- Если хочешь, чтобы я была ангелом - организуй для меня рай!

- В порочных связях не замечена. Не было? Нет... не замечена...

- Я слишком красива, чтобы иметь совесть

- Секундочку, секундочку, корону поправлю!!!

- Если я когда-нибудь умру из-за мужчины, то только со смеху!!!!!!

- Если тебе роют яму-не мешай. Закончат - сделаешь бассейн!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Женская дружба...

- Привет, на фитнес?
- Привет, на йогу!
- Ну, как твой бизнес?
- Да, понемногу…
- Ах! Что за серьги,
Словно огни!
- А твой браслетик
От Тиффани?
- Как муженёк твой?
- О! Лучше всех!
- Да, он крутой…
- И в делах успех!
- А детки в школе?
- Да, в Лондоне…
- Мои из Франции
Пишут мне!
- А шубка- прелесть!
- Соболий мех…
- А мне и в норке
Не хуже всех!
- Ну, всё, целую!
- Чмок-чмок, пока!

«…Во расфуфырилась, Баба- Яга!
Страшна ведь дура, как крокодил,
И муж с любовницей укатил…»

«…Браслетик куплен в метро за грош,
Меня подделкой не проведёшь!
А шуба - суслик, и муж - дурак,
И в доме жуткий всегда бардак…»

А дружат дамы, уж двадцать лет!
Да… женской дружбы прочнее нет…

*Медведик*,
Лена, что-то не открывается твоя ссылка, хотела проголосовать, проверь, пожалуйста, может это у меня клинит.

----------


## naatta

*Медведик*,
 Лена ссылка не открывается на Одноклассниках.
Что делать??

----------


## Медведик

Девочки - что то я наптала ..вот рабочая ссылка:

http://wg33.odnoklassniki.ru/dk?st.c...979618&tkn=644

----------


## naatta

*Медведик*,
 Не работает эта ссылка тоже!!!!

----------


## Медведик

*naatta*,
блинн.....эти сылки автоматом на собственную страницу отправляют


Людмила Каюмова (Соколова) 29 лет, Россия, Нефтекамск

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/592979.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maxcimum

Лена, я нашла по поиску девушку. А голование где? Или просто оценить ее фотки???

----------


## Медведик

> просто оценить ее фотки???


там где она в шляпе значок Конкурс "Мис Бьюти" - жмёшь и добавляешь голос.
Пусть хоть это её порадует. Моя одноклассница - её родственница..так она её всячески старается растормашить...

----------


## Katjatja

проголосовала

----------


## Ольга-63

> ам где она в шляпе значок Конкурс "Мис Бьюти" - жмёшь и добавляешь голос.


Лена, а почему я не могу найти её фото в "Участницах"?

----------


## Колесо

Всем привет! Вот мой котик,он - прелесть!Правда?Зовут Брюс.Конечно,вспоминаю Маркиза(писала о нем,он умер),иногда называю его именем.

[IMG]http://*********ru/615529.jpg[/IMG]




> проголосовала


 :Aga: 
Мои дочки тоже в этом конкурсе,а я даже не знала...
*Катюшка*,новая ава - класс!!

----------


## Свестулька

Елена, у меня ничего не получается :frown:! 
Я зашла в Одноклассниках на этот конкурс, так хотела проголосовать за Людмилу...но там столько :eek: участниц, что просто всех просмотреть не удается! Я разослола всем своим друзьям в Одноклассниках сообщения, чтобы тоже проголосовали за Людмилу! Пробовала даже через поиск ее найти, нашла, через ее страницу вышла на этот конкурс, но...там уже 777 участниц:redface:
Екатерина, подскажи пожалуйста, как ты смогла проголосовать за Людмилу?! Уже "всю голову сломала"....очень хочется проголосовать за нее :flower:

----------


## Ольга-63

> Екатерина, подскажи пожалуйста, как ты смогла проголосовать за Людмилу?! Уже "всю голову сломала"....очень хочется проголосовать за нее


Да... Да... :Aga:

----------


## Абюл45

Танюша,твой котик,он не прелесть - это само природное очарование,желаю вырасти вам большим,пребольшим!!!!ЧУДО! :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

Если фото нашли - нажмите на него ... справа кнопочка 
Голосовать за фотографию - вот на неё и надо нажать

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Лена. а я, к сожалению,в одноклассниках не зарегистрирована.
*Колесо*,



> Вот мой котик,он - прелесть!


Таня.а вот мой котик(подобие),тоже прелесть.правда)?[IMG]http://*********ru/605288.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

> Таня.а вот мой котик(подобие),тоже прелесть.правда)?


*Наташа*, боюсь,подрастет мой Брюс и тоже курить начнет! :Ha: :biggrin:

----------


## вокся

> Лена, а почему я не могу найти её фото в "Участницах"?


Как мне объясняли в Участницах показываются только те, кто сейчас на сайте. А проголосовать можно, открыв главное фото, справа около фотки будет логотип конкурса, жмёте на него, дальше всё уже проще. 
*Медведик*, желаю победы для Красавицы в шляпе! :flower: 
 История - жуть... Воть жизнь-то...

----------


## Ольга-63

> проголосовать можно, открыв главное фото, справа около фотки будет логотип конкурса, жмёте на него,


Спасибо! Проголосовала!

----------


## Donald

> проголосуйте,пожалуйста, за Люду Каюмову в конкурсе мисс бьюти ее основное фото в шляпе...


А девушка и впрямь очень красивая... вот же зигзаги судьбы...

----------


## Абюл45

Не могу найти главное фото....ГДЕ??? пересмотрела всех кто на сайте ,а где главное фото???

----------


## Сильва

Девчата, а куда Оксана -кларнетистка делась? Уже и соскучились вроде! Юра, если читаешь - мы тебя целуем!!! 
Народ! Лето, это хорошо, но не исчезайте надолго! Мы все - одно целое!

----------


## jpligunova

[QUOTE=Осипова Наталья Васильевн]Таня.а вот мой котик(подобие),тоже прелесть.правда)?[/
Ржу не могу!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Таня.а вот мой котик(подобие),тоже прелесть.правда)?


Классный котик!!!!

----------


## Колесо

> Девчата, а куда Оксана -кларнетистка делась? Уже и соскучились вроде! Юра, если читаешь - мы тебя целуем!!!





> Народ! Лето, это хорошо, но не исчезайте надолго! Мы все - одно целое!


*Света,*подписываюсь под каждым словом!У Ксаны дочка выпускается,теперь забот - полон рот!А Юра...,эх, я тоже целую!

----------


## Katjatja

может уже поздно. но напишу как я голосовала. нашла по поисковику людей нужную девушку,29 лет на Н город вроде. тоже не понимала где то фото. поэтому выбрада все ее фото и тгда поняла где в розовом купальнике и в шляпе рядом стоит логотип конкурса туда и нажала.

а вообще изумительная девушка.  фотка правда очень солнечная и красивая,поэтому проголосовала не по просьбе а по велению души.

Танюш какой котик  мур мур. котов обожаю. тискала бы их и тискала. ну если даются.
а на аватарке я на туристический слет еду,и вообще то спала. подкрались.

а прошлая аватарка была с секретиком.)))))

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
два очень шкодливых существа

[IMG]http://*********ru/647267.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

*Медведик*,Леночка,я проголосовала!Замечательная девушка!Дай ей Бог здоровья!

*Добавлено через 41 секунду*
*Katjatja*,уж очень одно из шкодливых на тебя похоже...
А секретик не тот,что справа от кошака?

----------


## Katjatja

> [b]
> *Katjatja*,уж очень одно из шкодливых на тебя похоже...
> А секретик не тот,что справа от кошака?


 :Aga:  :Aga:  при чем уже такой ну оч хороший тяжеленький секретик.

----------


## Колесо

> два очень шкодливых существа


Обалденное фото!С него так и брызжет позитивом! :Ok:

----------


## Озорная

*Медведик*,Леночка, с большим удовольствием проголосовала бы за девушку, но я на одноклассниках не зарегистрирована.

*Katjatja*, Обе шкодинки - просто лапушки! Классная фотка!

----------


## Колесо

> при чем уже такой ну оч хороший тяжеленький секретик.


Ну,Олежка,ну,красавчик!!!Катюша,держись,девчонки прохода давать не будут!

----------


## Курица

> но я на одноклассниках не зарегистрирована.


:redface: ДА ты че!!!
*ВЫГОВОР* с занесением в личное дело!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

*Курица*,Мне тоже выговор???:eek: Я не регилась на одноклассниках,от имени дочки голосовала.

----------


## Katjatja

а мне почетную грамоту, пожалуйста. я там аж в двойном экземпляре.:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> ,Мне тоже выговор???


Натка, не примазывайся к ВЫГОВОРам...Они- на вес золота!!! :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

*Курица*,



> Цитата:	
> Сообщение от Ozornaya	
> но я на одноклассниках не зарегистрирована.
> 
>  ДА ты че!!!
> ВЫГОВОР с занесением в личное дело!!!!!!


Танюш, я на форуме то не успеваю все прочитывать из самого главного, а если впишусь в одноклассников..., ваааще будет полный алес....

Из дома, на фиг, выгонЮт! :biggrin:


Ой, пока писала ответ, вы тут интересненькое написали. Танюшка, спасибочки за персональный кусманчик золота. Раз выговора на вес золота, согласна получать кажЕнный день.

----------


## Курица

> а мне почетную грамоту, пожалуйста. я там аж в двойном экземпляре.


ПО-ЖА-луй-ста(мой первый опыт!!!-строго НЕ судить!) :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/648293m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

Ох, девочки))) осталось три дня))) дожить бы , плохо и спать стала и не успеваю по оформлению немного, что то силы на исходе))) жалюсь вам потому как только вы понимаете что значит подготовить праздник )))) и хочется побыстрее и как то  грустно - доча посление дни в школке ))) как говорится : еще немного еще чуть чуть ))) буду надеяться что доживу )))

----------


## julia2222

> еще немного еще чуть чуть


Держись Элечка! :flower:  Всё будет :Ok: !
С платьем решили вопрос?

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> два очень шкодливых существа


Катюша :flower:  фото - Супра!!! :Aga:  Прям настроение подняла на ночь глядя! :Ok:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/626790.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 58 минут*
Снял он обувь - стал пониже, 
Снял пальто - и стал худее. 
Без костюма - лоск пожиже, 
Без очков - на вид глупее. 
Шапку скинул - плешь наружу, 
Без перчаток - руки - крюки. 
Без жилета - грудь поуже, 
Зубы вынул - хуже звуки. 
Без портфеля - вид попроще, 
Без мобильника - как нищий. 

Скинул майку - вовсе тощий, 
Сбрил усы - Такой носище! 
Посмотрела - засмеялась! 
Как важна вещей опека! 
Снять трусы ему осталось - 
И не будет человека!

*Добавлено через 1 час 4 минуты*
На рынке:
-Это у вас картошка на посадку?
-Нет, бл*дь, на взлёт!...

----------


## Медведик

> два очень шкодливых существа


Утро и вправду доброе!!!! Улыбаюсь до ушей)))))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> первый опыт!!


технический прогресс - на лицо!!!! или на лице :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Девчата...СПАСИБО всем кто откликнулся на прсьбу моей одноклассницы!!!!

Мы вчера долго говорили на тему этой девочки... ЦЕНИТЕ каждое мгновение своей жизни! Своё здоровье, семью, друзей!

----------


## гордеева

всем доброго утра!хотя даже не знаю доброе или нет. Вчера мою младшую дочь положили в больницу. в 12 лет у нее по женски были проблемы, удаление дермоидной кисты со всеми левыми придатками,теперь обнаружили что и с правой стороны почти такое же. Не успела старшая дочь выйти с больнице (лежала тоже в Самаре) теперь вот младшая. Знаете как напасть какая то не успевает пройти одно,надвигается другое. даже бывший муж (живет в США) говорит,запарили вы со своими проблемами. Я даже не знаю когда все это заканчиться, бережёшь, 
детей а они бестолковые, то штаны одену  на бедрах висят, то топики не в погоду. вот от этого и проблемы. Теперь вот опять мотаюсь в Самару. Вчера положила а будет операция не будет, пока не известно. Сегодня с 5 утра не сплю, хожу из угла в угол. Она ведь да и не только она, обе они у меня не крещенные, Папа их был баптист, детей благословляли в их церкви как только родились, а потом мы развелись и он мне не разрешает их крестить, говорит что так не правильно. Но теперь мне подсказали, что может и проблемы все не перестают быть из-за того что они не крещеные? Честно говоря даже не знаю, как быть. Младшая когда ехали в больницу говорит давай покрещусь, мне все равно. А вот старшая, та девочка ну скажем со своим характером, говорит не надо ничего. А я не знаю что же делать вообще, Почему столько проблем и как их решить. Начинаешь решать одну, тут же появляется другая, бесконечность какая то.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Милая Тамара! Мы все здесь разных вероисповеданий... Но все равно мы вместе... А по поводу твоих девочек... если хочет доченька твоя веру принять - пусть крестится - это однозначно не повредит. А вот папе она об этом может и не говорить, не специально... то есть не затрагивать эту тему с ним. Так ведь и его обманывать не будет и себе душу и тело успокоит. По поводу же крещения - скольким людям крещеным заговоры да молитвы помогли... Да и личные обращения в молитве к господу...!!! Так что пусть подумает девочка!

----------


## Katjatja

Танюша-курочка грамота и правда почетная.:smile:

у меня предложение ОСИПОВА Наталья Васильевна  выходите из своего укрытия. или я не там читаю или мне и правда попадаются от тебя одни анекдотики. Народ хочет видеть своих героев и читать тоже.

правда девочки? 

Тамара. диагноз серьезный будем надеяться что обойдеться. будем держать кулачки.

----------


## Сильва

*гордеева*,
 Тамара, я не спец в различиях религий, но ребёнок в сознательном возрасте (после 10ти) уже вправе сам выбирать вероисповедание. Я сама воспитывалась ярой атеисткой, и была такой, пока сын не родился. Крестились мы одновременно - сестра с двумя детьми, я со старшим...
После этого не раз убеждалась в помощи "высшего разума". Может, не так важен сам обряд, как принятие некоторых догм. А может, и обязательно в церковь сходить...
Но когда дети болеют - нужно использовать все способы. И церковь, православие - самый лояльный. Ведь целители народные почему-то в первую очередь спрашивают, крещёный ли человек.
Как посмотришь на что идут сектанты!...:eek: Какие запреты, совершенно неприемлемый образ жизни, абсолютно неоправданные нормы поведения... Сдуреть!

Так что, Тамара, держись, пусть у доченек всё будет хорошо, и малышка поскорей выздоровеет!

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки,да что ж это такое творится?А?Хотите,чтоб нас закрыли,да?А могут легко!!!!Мне,например,это место ОЧЕНЬ ДОРОГО!!!Дороги вы,опыт,само общение с вами!!!А вам????Это претензии не ко всем,но просто,прежде чем просить не сценарии,а другую его составляющую,подумайте сто раз,пишите в лички,кидайте по почте и скайпу,но не надо так в открытую,призываем вас!!!Я только что с Дональдом разговаривала,мы оба отписались в http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...сходите туда и почитайте,надеюсь,поймете о чем речь!!!СОС!!Еще-есть человек,очень заинтересованный в закрытии сайта,это не наши администраторы.Будьте бдительны и очень осторожны,не видитесь на провокации!!!Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## Инна Р.

Тома, девочку которая согласна креститься, покрести обязательно и поскорее. А второй объясни - что в жизни бывают очень трудные ситуации - и что плохого, что в этот момент у тебя есть возможность поверить, что кто то всемогущий обязательно тебе поможет. Не принуждай... Но сама ходи в церковь и проси за них обеих - крещеные они или нет. И самое важное - сама не впадай в отчаяние и верь, что с твоими девочками все будет хорошо, наперекор самым страшным диагнозам - лечи, выполняй рекомендации, но сама верь, что с ними все будет хорошо, потому что ты этого  очень хочешь... А ведь часто случается так - что в подростковом возрасте у детей возникает миллион проблем со здоровьем, а когда они взрослеют, все это отходит на задний план - взрослая жизнь, замужество, дети - новые заботы, которые заставляют отступить все болячки... Так бывает очень часто. 
Главное, что б ты сама в это искренне верила!!!

----------


## гордеева

спасибо родные за поддержку! я даже как то крылья распустила что ли. Так дышать легко стала. а  то сижу тут дома гноблю себя, накручиваю. Спасибо еще раз! как хорошо что есть форум!

----------


## Гвиола

*гордеева*,Тамара!Помни,мысль материальна!Нельзя думать о плохом,только хорошее и всё сбудется!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*гордеева*
Тамара, очень сочувствую твоим переживаниям. Чем успокоить? Да просто доля у всех нас такая женская. То с мужьями переживаем, потом с малыми детками, а подрастут - ещё больше в голове и на сердце всякой-всячины. Так что дорогая крепись. Столько ещё будет впереди! Успокоила называется. :biggrin: Просто надо помнить, что жизнь она, действительно, чаще в полоску. И очень верить, даже не верить, а чётко знать, что за узенькой чёрной полоской придёт широченная белая. Всё у тебя и твоих дочурок наладится. А насчёт веры.... Они уже разумные девочки. Им самим решать.

А теперь о другом. Сейчас краем уха услышала по нашему местному радио и очень меня заинтересовала передача. У нас в городе начались рейды-проверки по музыке. Сейчас проверяются точки продаж дисков и кассет на предмет лицезионности. Далее пойдут проверки по кафе, барам, торговыи центрам, где крутят музыку, где живой звук. И если нет договоров с авторами, будут даваться большие штрафы. Как же мы теперь работать будем? Я не так давно приобрела комплект новой муз. техники. И для чего он мне теперь?

----------


## Гвиола

> А теперь о другом


Ну ни хрена себе позитифффчик!Я думала,что госдума одумается от поправок в закон,ан нет ужо стали применять!!!Это же полный.....
Согласно поправкам в закон об авторском праве,"каждый  щелчок мышью по окну браузера может обойтись вам от 10000 до 5 миллионов рублей в рамках гражданского иска по компенсации, а в рамках уголовной ответственности – до 6 лет лишения свободы." Люди,сушите сухари!

----------


## Касатик

> и он мне не разрешает их крестить,


Милая Тамара! Терпения, выдержки и веры Вам!!!А может на слова мужа как нибудь взять, да закрыть глаза? А? Он за океаном, Вы с девочками здесь, в России!Может быть пора начать принимать решения самой? Например, пойти в православную церковь, поговорить с настоятелем (только хорошим), они посоветуют, подскажут, что и как сделать!
А Вы держитесь молодцом! Потому что унылая мама вряд ли сможет внушить оптимизм дочкам!!!Берегите себя!!!
Все у Ваших девочек наладится - организмы молодые, справятся!!! Будьте здоровы!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> И если нет договоров с авторами, будут даваться большие штрафы


Получается, дома у себя для подружек смогу спеть только русские народные!?....Нет, здесь что-то не так! Продажа нелицензионных дисков - это одно, а иполнение в кафе, или танцполе - мне кажется другое, это даже, по сути, реклама исполнителя? Разве не так?! И хорошему автору получается можно будет издать только одно произведение, т.к. всю оставшуюся жизнь он будет подписывать договоры!Страна, благо у нас большая : от Курил до северных морей, народу поющего и того больше!!!!Что-то не то, робяты!!!..

----------


## гордеева

у нас про это пока не слышно. город тихий, может не дойдет до нас, а?

----------


## Касатик

Вл. Башунов

Звезда утренняя, звезда вечерняя
Судьба материнская, судьба дочерняя-
И обок стоят, да поврозь.
Одна вспоминает, другая мечтает.
И кто им друг друга услышать мешает?
Ведь все они видят насквозь!

-Ах, доченька, что ты затеяла снова?
-Ах, мама, я выросла.
Честное слово,
Я думать умею сама.
-Мы были совсем не такими…
-Не надо!
Мне все эти речи знакомы с детсада.
-А сердце?
-Достанет ума!

Та скажет одно а та переиначит.
Одна запоет, а другая заплачет.
Но сердце не держит обид.
И та повинится, и та повинится,
Промокнут ресницы, просохнут ресницы-
Душа друг о друге болит!

Печалится мать под звездою вечерней,
Под утренней-смех раздается дочерний.
И обок стоят, да поврозь.
Одна впоминает, другая мечтает…
Всё было – кто истины этой не знает.
Все было…и снова сбылось.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, вот что слышала сама по радио, то и написала. Там ещё про местные сайты говорили, где музыкой обмениваются и фильмами. Даже пример привели, что в соседнем городе Чебоксары уже был такой прецидент с сайтом музыкальным. :frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

Я слышала, что у нас нормальные заведения оплачивают какую то лицензию, на прокрутку музыки. Пока не узнавала - где надо такую лицензию покупать и как она связана с авторами... тоесть механизм мне не понятен. Но, то что закон этот уже работает в виде проверок и штрафов - это я уже слышала.
Будем покупать лицензию - если кто знает - где, как и сколько - поделитесь информацией! :smile:   А я откопала только вот это (новости внизу страницы прочитайте)  http://appv.ru/?id=2          правда новостями их трудно назвать - вроде год назад я это уже читала там же. А может путаю - но всеравни интересно.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Девочки, насчёт этого я читала у музыкантов, там плей-лист на каждый вечер составляешь ЗАРАНЕЕ!  :Vah: 
Они уже давно это обсуждают, только не помню где.

----------


## naatta

По поводу авторских отчислений.

Уже целый год ПЛОТНО РАО (Российское Авторское Общество) занимается тем, что собирает отчисления за авторские права.
До этого была только раскачка и предупреждения.
Это заключается в том, что по закону, отчисления в это РАО должны производить площадки, на которых крутится музыка, но никак не сами крутильщики, т.е. мы и музыканты. Площадки это - стадионы, где проводятся концерты, рестораны, кафе, и т.д. Рестораны в зависимости от количества посадочных мест должны отчислять определенную сумму. И расчет идет за кол-во часов днем, когда крутят радио, и кол-во часов вечером, когда играют живые музыканты.
А про плей-листы, это требование РАО от тех же ресторанных музыкантов, заполнять определенную форму, чтобы примерно знать музыку каких авторов ты исполняешь, чтобы в конечном итоге ИМ перечислять денюжки, за то, что мы их музыку поем. Т.е. если очень сильно любишь Розенбаума, то пиши все время одного его в плей-лист, и все денюжки от твоего кабака пойут ему!!! (Во что я очень слабо верю :Ha: )
В общем, авторские отчисления должны платить площадки, а не мы!!!!

----------


## Гвиола

> все денюжки от твоего кабака пойут ему!!! (Во что я очень слабо верю


А я вообще не верю!

----------


## Колесо

> всем доброго утра!хотя даже не знаю доброе или нет. Вчера мою младшую дочь положили в больницу. в 12 лет у нее по женски были проблемы, удаление дермоидной кисты со всеми левыми придатками,теперь обнаружили что и с правой стороны почти такое же. Не успела старшая дочь выйти с больнице (лежала тоже в Самаре) теперь вот младшая. Знаете как напасть какая то не успевает пройти одно,надвигается другое. даже бывший муж (живет в США) говорит,запарили вы со своими проблемами.


*Тамара,*держись! Если есть проблемы,значит - живем! И еще,все относительно,все решается,я уверена,все у девочек будет хорошо! Мысль материальна,надо верить и все нормализуется!А крестить,если веруешь - обязательно,а если нет, то не вижу смысла....Удачи тебе и дочкам твоим! :flower: 




> Ох, девочки))) осталось три дня))) дожить бы , плохо и спать стала и не успеваю по оформлению немного, что то силы на исходе))) жалюсь вам потому как только вы понимаете что значит подготовить праздник )))) и хочется побыстрее и как то грустно - доча посление дни в школке ))) как говорится : еще немного еще чуть чуть ))) буду надеяться что доживу )))


Даже представить боюсь...осталось два года.Готовлюсь к последнему звонку и плачу,выпускаются мои ученики.Что же будет когда будет выпускаться дочь?

Для своих учеников я писала песню и пела им под гитару,уже писала её где-то на форуме,но сейчас пора выпускных,может кому сгодиться?

У меня есть большая семья,
Двадцать два ребенка и я!
Помню как вы пришли в первый класс,
Как же мне отпустить вас сейчас?

Вы пришли ко мне, первый раз,
Крепко за руку мамы держась,
Мамы мне доверили вас,
Как же мне отпустить вас сейчас?

Но в дороге жизни, увы,
Расставания  всем суждены,
Пролетели три года как час,
Как же мне отпустить вас сейчас?

Я в дорогу вам собрала,
Все чему научить вас смогла,
Берегите все то, что сполна,
Я от чистой души отдала!

ДАже сейчас пишу и слезы наворачиваются...сентиментальная какая-то стала,жууууть!

----------


## Katjatja

> [B]
> ДАже сейчас пишу и слезы наворачиваются...сентиментальная какая-то стала,жууууть!


Танюша у меня нет учеников. но  так пробивает,у самой слезу навернулись.


И про маму и Дочу очень хорошее стихотворение Наташино.

----------


## Саня Кэп

*KainskCherry*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/649329.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

Спасибо,мой драгоценный друг!!Сразу настроение поднялось!Сижу и улыбаюсь!!!Кайфую!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Был на выставке Ирисов...один из них на фото

----------


## Абюл45

> два очень шкодливых существа


 Катюш, у меня нет слов одни положительные эмоции,картинка называется "Мы с товарищем вдвоём очень весело живём!",мы играем,вместе спим,если надо и едим,
АААААфициянт - висскас нам!!!! ЧУДО!!!





> мой первый опыт!!!-


 Танюш, ну не верю!!!





> буду надеяться что доживу


 Эля,не только доживешь, но и переживешь,всё будет здорово,терпи,Бог терпел и нам велел.

*Добавлено через 45 минут*
Наконец-то Я тоже проголосовала за Людмилу Каюмову,красивая,удачи ей и не терять надежды,я вижу у неё будет всё хорошо.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Добрый вечер всем!
Вот увидела сообщение о том, что пора «рассекретиться». 
Девочки, да я просто недавно на форуме , что-то не знаю. Как зовут,уже понятно- полностью ФИО видно. Так получилось потому,что случайно на форум вышла,понравилось, решила зарегистрироваться , а что-то раза 2 какие-то ошибки при регистрации получались. Потом уже плюнула, думаю, так ,получится-не получится, 3-й раз так все официально представилась, и … получилось,зарегистрировалась.
Я живу и работаю в Екатеринбурге гл.бухгалтером. Всегда нравилось на работе, дома, с друзьями все праздники,события не просто так посидеть, а сделать так, чтобы было весело. Вот так вкратце ,как я попала на этот форум. А вы, девочки-профессионалы с большой буквы, МОЛОДЦЫ! Я на форуме с 05.04.09,а  стала «отмечаться» только с середины апреля, поэтому , может, что-то не так делаю. Раздел «территория добра» привлек внимание ,так как одной из основных черт характера в человеке ценю доброту. Мне кажется, что добрый человек не способен на плохие поступки. Для меня «свято»-старики, дети и …кошки,собаки ( все животные, т.к они беззащитные и не могут за себя постоять). А здесь действительно очень дружелюбная обстановка, по-домашнему как-то.
Ну вот вкратце все . Девочки, принимаете, нет? 
Да, про фотографию. Девочки, еще пока не умею делать этого.[IMG]http://*********ru/622475.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> **
> Ты можешь выпить ведро воды?
> - Я шо - лошадь?!
> - А ведро самогона?
> - А шо я, не казак?!:tongue:



-ты сколько можешь выпить пива?
-10 литров.
-ого, я столько воды не выпью. .
- Воды и я столько не выпью.

----------


## Касатик

> ты сколько можешь выпить пива?
> -10 литров.
> -ого, я столько воды не выпью. .
> - Воды и я столько не выпью.


-Василий Иванович!А ты сможешь ведро самогона выпить?
-Ведро?..............Гм....Нет, Петька, ведро не выпью, но отопью........ много!

----------


## Озорная

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,


Привет тезка!! Наконец-то, сняла с себя гриф секретности! :smile:

Вот, ведь, пока не получила "волшебный пендель", как говорит Таня Курочка, все тихарилась....:biggrin:

Наташа, иди в тему "Кто мы?" (она в БЕСЕДКЕ), отметься там и будет тОби Щастье и *официЯльный* статус... принятой. :Aga: :biggrin:

И в своем КАБИНЕТЕ фоточку "нарисуй", это легко сделать щелкнув по кнопочке ИЗМЕНИТЬ ФОТОГРАФИЮ во вкладке ВАШ ПРОФИЛЬ, потом на своем компе выбери фотку и сохрани изменения.
С автаркой - сложнее, там надо уменьшить сначала свою фотку. И опять через КАБИНЕТ ее вставить. В личку кину тебе ссылочку для аватарки (сейчас под рукой нет).

Дерзай!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Ozornaya*,



> Наташа, иди в тему "Кто мы?"


А я там уже была,как положено, где-то сразу после регистрации,поэтому и понять-то не могу, чего это я такая "засекреченная"...

----------


## Гвиола

> И в своем КАБИНЕТЕ фоточку "нарисуй", это легко сделать щелкнув по кнопочке ИЗМЕНИТЬ ФОТОГРАФИЮ во вкладке ВАШ ПРОФИЛЬ,......


Ну,Наташа,молодец! А ведь совсем недавно я точно также просила тебя о фоточке!:biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

> Девочки, принимаете, нет?


НУ ты даешь,Наталья,давно уже приняли,а ты не поняла?:wink:


> А я там уже была,как положено, где-то сразу после регистрации,поэтому и понять-то не могу, чего это я такая "засекреченная"...


Яви свое личико миру!!!Хотим с тобой не только общаться,но и любоваться!

----------


## jpligunova

*Колесо*,
 Классная песня!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

> НУ ты даешь,Наталья,давно уже приняли,а ты не поняла?


Спасибо, тогда все к столу![IMG]http://*********ru/624526.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

> С платьем решили вопрос?


буду шить сама,но когда последний звонок проведу, как раз неделька для передышки, уже материал купила светлая бирюза, думаю дочке хорошо будет она у меня брюнеточка ))) только к соглашаению по фасону еще не пришли)))) по длине консенсус достигнут - до пола ))) от бедра пышное, сошью обязательно выставлю )))

----------


## Колесо

> Колесо,
> Классная песня!!!
> __________________


Спасибо! Так,ну сами напросились,вот еще,но это просто слова под музыку.Их писала,когда моя мама(она тоже учитель)выпускала своих учеников:

Я обращаюсь к* Богу,*
будь милосерден к ним,
Дай с честью пройти дорогу, 
согрей их теплом своим!

*Здоровье*,к тебе я взываю,
ты с ними по жизни иди,
Не брось,не предай,умоляю,
От них не отстань в пути!

*Любовь*,будь всегда с ними рядом,
С тобою ведь легче жить,
Даруй им великое счастье,-
Любимыми быть и любить!

Было очень трогательно,говорили три классных руководителя выпускников со свечами в руках,весь зал,все выпускники встали,не сговариваясь!

----------


## bulya

Ребятки, хочу поделиться своей радостью! Сегодня мой сын стал выпускником детского сада!Он выступает а у меня перед глазами, как слайд шоу- вот я узнала, что жду ребенка, вот впервые он пошевелился, а вот его дали мне его кормить! Первое слово,первое робкое прикосновение его пухленькой ручонкой, первый шаг, первое падение, первые слезы !И вот моя гордость, мой сынулечка такой маленький, крохотный стоит и благодарит детский сад, говорит взрослые слова о школе!Затем танцует вальс,барыню и степ!Я не могу передать всех чувств, которые на меня обрушились, как девятый вал!Я и плакала сегодня, глядя на выступление Семёна и смеялась!А ведь этого всего лишь маленькая ступень в долгую и трудную Взрослую Жизнь! Извините за сумбур, но чувства зашкаливают сегодня!

----------


## Инна Р.

*bulya*,
 Ален!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   Поздравляю! :smile:

----------


## jpligunova

*Колесо*,
 Просто кладезь! Спасибо большое за стихотворение!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*bulya*,
 Поздравляю!!!!Сколько еще таких моментов впереди!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*Гвиола*,



> Ну,Наташа,молодец! А ведь совсем недавно я точно также просила тебя о фоточке!


Да, уж, Натуля!!! Долго я врубалась как это сделать!  :Oj: :biggrin: Спасибо, что научила, чайника!  :flower: 

ТАперича - и сам с усам!

----------


## julia2222

> Готовлюсь к последнему звонку и плачу,выпускаются мои ученики.Что же будет когда будет выпускаться дочь?


Танюш  :flower:  за суетой некогда будет плакать :Aga: , да и Эля пишет:



> плохо и спать стала и не успеваю по оформлению немного, что то силы на исходе


И у меня точно так же было, несмотря на то, что я не учитель, но принимала активное участие в подготовке выпускного. Так вот, сама не плакала, но многих выпускников и их родителей растрогала своим выступлением. Я рассказывала стихотворение, которое впервые услышала, когда училась в 1 классе, в тот год моя мама (учитель истории) выпускала 10 класс, это был её первый выпуск. Прошли годы и на своём выпускном вечере в 1986году я уже сама рассказывала это стихотворение. Прошло ещё 22 года и на выпускном своей дочери я его опять вспомнила и рассказала. Вы знаете, были тронуты все и дети и родители и учителя и дедушки с бабушками и друзья выпускников, ко мне подходили и отличники и самые отъявленные школьные хулиганы и искренне благодарили. Я действительно, не просто рассказывала этот стих, я заново переживала историю своей жизни с того момента, как его впервые услышала. Не знаю, может он где-то и всплывал в теме "Выпускные вечера", но я хочу его написать здесь.
 Нужно время, чтобы его напечатать, единственное, пишу по памяти, поэтому на знаки припинания прошу не обращать внимания:smile: (продолжение следует :Aga: )

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Я попросила ребят музыкантов, когда я дам знак включить фоновую музыку. После короткого выступления, я обратилась к детям и сказала, что хочу рассказать им одну историю:

Однажды первоклассника мальчишку,
Пришедшего из школы первый раз,
Родители спросили:"Как делишки,
Понравился тебе твой 1 класс?"

"Понравился, но это все детали",
Съязвил сынок родителям в ответ,
"Так что же вы мне раньше не сказали,
Зачем вы от меня всю жизнь скрывали,
Что в школу ходят целых 10 лет..."

А 10 лет прошло быстрее сказки,
Мальчишка оглянуться не успел,
И нет в руках учительской указки,
И нет в ушах приятельской подсказки,
И стёрся до последней крошки мел.

Сданы учителям зелёные горы,
Туманности небесных андромед,
Духовный облик дядьки Черномора,
И,вытеснивший воду, Архимед.

И сново всё легко и незнакомо
Для юных Тань, Наташ и Жень и Аль
И нету на Земле Закона Ома
Остался лишь последний школьный бал.

А школьный вальс принял своё круженье,
Кружись Земля, вселенная кружись,
На бал пришли Вы с корабля ученья,
А с бала Вы уйдёте на корабль с названьем ЖИЗНЬ!

Так, в добрый путь, дорогие наши дети!

----------


## Озорная

*Колесо*,



> Я обращаюсь к Богу,
> будь милосерден к ним,
> Дай с честью пройти дорогу, 
> согрей их теплом своим!
> 
> Здоровье,к тебе я взываю,
> ты с ними по жизни иди,
> Не брось,не предай,умоляю,
> От них не отстань в пути!
> ...


*Таня, спасибо за этот шедевр!!!*

Жаль, что уже не смогу прочитать его своей ушедшей маме. Она тоже - учитель (не произнести, что... была...) :frown:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*julia2222*,
 Юлечка! спасибо за поддержку!!!)))) я и сейчас когда ребятишки танцуют или поют с трудом сдерживаю слезы, многих этих детей я знаю с ясельного возраста и помню их 2 летними малышами, потом все праздники в начальной школе с ними готовила и так не оставляла без внимания,когда в школу пришла завучем, поэтому для меня они как родные, они иногда сами начинают плакать, наверно тоже чувствуют что это финал))) завтра думаю снова будут слезы - буду прогон с видеорядом делать: они поют песню Королевой "Неужежле это я" и у каждой по одной строчке - на их реплику идет фотка первоклассницы, очень интересно получается ))) а потом еще посвящение -песня для мам тоже с видео рядом))) сама плачу когда понимаю,что дочка выросла )))

----------


## Katjatja

> Катюш, у меня нет слов одни положительные эмоции,картинка называется "Мы с товарищем вдвоём очень весело живём!",мы играем,вместе спим,если надо и едим,
> АААААфициянт - висскас нам!!!! ЧУДО!!!


хи-хи вискаас. как же. йогурты и каши на двоих трескают. а утром меня основательно утрамбовывают 4 мохнатые лапки.и потом радостно громыхаются 5 килограмовым весом или шести. но для кошки это многовато.

----------


## julia2222

> они поют песню Королевой "Неужежле это я" и у каждой по одной строчке - на их реплику идет фотка первоклассницы, очень интересно получается


Эля :flower: , я представляю, как это здОрово и интересно будет. Единственное, что хочу сказать, что Твои выпускники даже не представляют, как им повезло с ТАКИМ завучем :Aga: 
Молодчина! :Ok:

----------


## Katjatja

> *Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
> 
> 
> 
> Наташа, иди в тему "Кто мы?" (она в БЕСЕДКЕ), отметься там и будет тОби Щастье и *официЯльный* статус... принятой.:biggrin:
> 
> Дерзай!


 привет! Ну я вижу тебя уже послали куда надо:wink: а ты там даже была.:smile:
Очень тебе рады, а то я последнюю неделю уже мучалась от любопытства, когда же сама появишься. а анекдоты классно. не сворачивай. :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Ребятки, хочу поделиться своей радостью! Сегодня мой сын стал выпускником детского сада!Он выступает а у меня перед глазами, как слайд шоу- вот я узнала, что жду ребенка, вот впервые он пошевелился, а вот его дали мне его кормить! Первое слово,первое робкое прикосновение его пухленькой ручонкой, первый шаг, первое падение, первые слезы !И вот моя гордость, мой сынулечка такой маленький, крохотный стоит и благодарит детский сад, говорит взрослые слова о школе!Затем танцует вальс,барыню и степ!Я не могу передать всех чувств, которые на меня обрушились, как девятый вал!Я и плакала сегодня, глядя на выступление Семёна и смеялась!А ведь этого всего лишь маленькая ступень в долгую и трудную Взрослую Жизнь! Извините за сумбур, но чувства зашкаливают сегодня!


а что у мам в душе на свадьбах творится? я так точно вся обревусь. правда у меня впереди еще несколько поводов и годов потренироваться. выпускной в саду,в школе.

----------


## Озорная

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Ozornaya
> Наташа, иди в тему "Кто мы?"





> А я там уже была,как положено, где-то сразу после регистрации,поэтому и понять-то не могу, чего это я такая "засекреченная"...


Наташа, а ты в подписи добавь ссылочку на свой пост в теме "КТО МЫ?" и с нашим любопытством будет покончено. :smile:

Девчонки давно уже *всех* просили это сделать, а то, бывает, кого и пропустишь из новичков. Не уследить за всем, однако... :biggrin:

----------


## Tasha1979

Тут вчера подняли вопрос об авторских отчислениях. Если интересно кому и сколько платить - http://files.mail.ru/C70VNR , там в архивчике документы с расценками.
Дома культуры должны платить за то, что музыка играет на дискотеках и на концертах.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/643992.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Девочки,почаще вам таких дней:

ИДЕАЛЬНЫЙ день из жизни женщины: 

10.00 - пpоснуться от нежного поцелуя и пpизнания в любви. 
10.10 - завтpак в постель: кофе, свежевыжатый сок и кpуассан. 
10.30 - душ с пpименением сандалового геля. 
11.00 - встать на весы и обнаpужить, что потеpяла 2 кг. 
11.10 - пpивести себя в поpядок, накpаситься и одеться. 
12.10 - пpогулка по доpогим магазинам с толстенным кошельком. 
14.00 - обед с лучшими подpугами, последние сплетни, мужчина за соседним столиком пpеподнёс бутылку кьянти. 
14.30 - отпpавиться в салон кpасоты: педикюp, маникюp, массаж у симпатичного мускулистого массажиста, котоpый говоpит, что такого божественного тела он ещё не видел. 
16.00 - лёгкая pазминка в споpтзале, тpенеp восхищён вашей фигуpой. 
16.50 - увидеть бывшего жениха, pастолстевшим, пьяным и собиpающим бутылки. 
17.00 - веpнуться домой и увидеть у поpога коpзину с цветами от неизвестного. 
17.10 - пpосмотpеть любимые сеpиалы и показы мод. 
19.00 - пpиглашение от известного художника на новую выставку, поумничать там и купить каpтину. 
21.00 - любимый пpиглашает в pестоpан, ужин пpи свечах, бpиллиантовое кольцо в подаpок, немного танцев. 
23.00 - возвpащение домой, ванна с египетскими маслами, кpовать с атласным бельём. 
24.00 - под его "Любимая, я навсегда твой" заснуть

*Добавлено через 3 часа 32 минуты*
В институте идет лекция по психологии. Лектор:
- Сегодня мы с Вами рассмотрим три эмоции человека: удивление, раздражение и озверение.
Подходит к телефону и набирает случайный номер.
- Алло. Добрый день, пригласите Васю к телефону.
- Вы ошиблись номером. У нас нет Васи.
Положив трубку, лектор (довольно):
- Это первая стадия. Смотрите дальше...
Снова набирает тот же номер.
- Алло. А Вася еще не подошел?
- (с раздражением) Я же Вам уже объяснил один раз - нет у нас Васи!
Бросают трубку. Лектор (потирая руки от удовольствия):
- А теперь последняя стадия.
Снова набирает тот номер.
- Алло. Слушайте, как Вася подойдет, передайте ему...
- (перебивая, крик) Е..... Сколько раз нужно..... Я Вашего Васю......
Лектор с удовлетворением кладет трубку. Тут к кафедре подходит студент и говорит:
- Вы забыли еще одну стадию - ОХ%*&@HИЯ. Разрешите?
Сам набирает тот же номер.
- Алло. Добрый день, это Вас Вася беспокоит. Мне никто не звонил?

----------


## вокся

Девочки-Мальчики! У меня вчера, наконец-то, прошёл страшный выпускной без музыканта. Всё было ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО!!! Спасибо вам всем огромное за поддержку!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/655258.gif[/IMG]
Но позвольте... Отдельное спасибо...
*ovesil* Оля!
[IMG]http://*********ru/633754.jpg[/IMG]
Выпускницы, преподаватели, родители, лицеисты просто РЫДАЛИ! Песня настолько сильна, что удержаться никто не смог! На песню я сделала типа клип "на скорую руку", что усилило эффект. От 146 гр. я  никак не ожидала слёз... Даже их крепкие бухгалтерские души дрогнули!!! Спасибо!!! :flower: 

И у меня ТРИ дня выходных! Позитив? Позитив!!! :Ok:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/636826.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
К заправке со страшным грохотом подлетает учебная машина. За рулем женщина. 
- Полный бак, и поскорей! 
- Одну минуту! Только сначала выключите мотор. 
- Я уже выключила. Это инструктор дрожит!

----------


## Касатик

> ОКО БОГА - загадайте ДОБРОЕ сокровеное желание и смотрите на картинку (фото небесного тела) не отрываясь минуту и более.... оно сбудется!!!!!
> 
> Мне такое пришло на "мыло".


Девочки, мальчики!(Скептиков прошу дальше ни читать)Я тщетно пыталась найти на Форуме эзотерическую тему, где м.б. бы обмениватся своим опытом энерго-психо и т.д. практик, мантрами, фактами, которые официальной наукой не объясняются, но имеют место быть и т.д.С каждым человеком, мне кажется, в жизни происходило нечто такое, что не поддавалось ни каким объяснениям. Может, попробуем, хотя на сайте итак не мало не живых тем, а вдруг, эта пойдет, а? По вашей реакции - я все пойму! Я же как собака - все понимаю, сказать не могу!)))))

----------


## Медведик

*Касаткина Наталия*,
Мне эта тема близка...правда я её обсуждаю обычно в интимной обтановке с близкими людьми..
Практикую: мантры, медитации...увлекаюсь фен-шуй...изготавливаю карту желаний...
Когда перестаю заниматся саморазвитием - ЖИЗНЬ меня прогибает .. тогд впадаю в депресняк...но начинаю понимать отчего это происходит: меня ПРОСТО возвращают к себе и дают возможность вновь взглянуть в себя и вновь ЗАНЯТСЯ собой. Так что благодаря этим волшебным пендюлям вновь начинаю с усердием практиковать ;))

----------


## Колесо

> Девочки, мальчики!(Скептиков прошу дальше ни читать)Я тщетно пыталась найти на Форуме эзотерическую тему, где м.б. бы обмениватся своим опытом энерго-психо и т.д. практик, мантрами, фактами, которые официальной наукой не объясняются, но имеют место быть и т.д.С каждым человеком, мне кажется, в жизни происходило нечто такое, что не поддавалось ни каким объяснениям. Может, попробуем, хотя на сайте итак не мало не живых тем, а вдруг, эта пойдет, а? По вашей реакции - я все пойму! Я же как собака - все понимаю, сказать не могу!)))))


*НАташ*,у меня был такой период в жизни(во время беременности),я даже не знаю откуда у меня в то время появился такой интерес ко всему необъяснимому. Спиритизм, медиумы и прочее,прочее...Но меня остановили знающие люди(мой препод по методике русского языка) которые в этом пуд соли съели,говорят потом не интересно жить,узнали все,и все предсказанное до мелких деталей сбывалось,рассказывали такое.,что волосы дыбом! Я рада что сейчас спокойно ко всему этому отношусь,верю в Бога!

*Добавлено через 1 час 39 минут*
Я пришла с Последнего звонка,меня переполняют эмоции,хочу поделиться с вами! Держалась весь праздник,слезы стояли с первых минут праздника и только в конце,под песню которую пели мои ученики я просто не выдержала,меня прорвало,слезы как сумасшедшие лились и лились...Скажу без ложной скромности моё выступление было самым трогательным и запоминающимся,так говорили выпускники и их родители,подходили,благодарили.И думаете кого я за это благодарю? Мой любимы форум!
Начала со своих слов,написанных 7 лет назад,когда я выпускала этих детей в пятый класс:

Какая же это радость,
Когда ты входишь в свой классс,
Тебя каждый день встречают
Сорок пытливых глаз!

Какая же это мука,
Сроднившись, привыкнув, понять:
Ято время пришло расстаться, 
другому их передать....

ДАльше,как напутствие притча (морковь, яйцо,кофе  и кипяток,спасибо форуму)Здесь в зале была таааааакая тишина,все просто замерли!слезы из глаз,душевно!Рассказывала под фоновую музыку.ДАже не знаю,как я раньше обходилась без притч? Сейчас я на них просто "подсела",в них столько мудрости,тепла, красоты!
А закончила обращением к Богу,здоровью и любви,см.выше.

Пришла уже давно,но успокоиться не могу до сих пор ком в горле.
Не знаю,может надо было писать в теме выпускные,но я хочу здесь!Не ругайтесь!Люблю всех,спасибо что вы есть!

----------


## KainskCherry

Так,Колесико,я тоже хочу кипятка!!!!Что это за притча такя волшебная?Брось,пожалуйста мне в личку,если не трудно.Заранее спасибо!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Межвежона,мой спрашивает-утренник в силе и когда выезжать?

----------


## Volodя

Сегодня все школы уходят на каникулы, *а я учусь до 30 июня!*:biggrin: Всю жизнь об этом мечтал!:biggrin:

----------


## KainskCherry

Ага,Вова,сегодня праздник,мой уже отснял это чудо-последний звонок,сэкси-выпускницы в супер коротких платьях...А вечером развлекательная программа,смотрите в парках города,триллер-пьяные 11классники!А как песни пели старательно,заслушалась,молодцы,всех в самодеятельность! :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

*KainskCherry*,
Конечно...мы ж по рукам ударили! Праздник 29-го после обеда...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*KainskCherry*,
а у нас дождь и град..так что парк отменился ... не повезло

----------


## KainskCherry

Значит,Ленуся ему надо 28 вечером приехать?

----------


## Касатик

> Сегодня все школы уходят на каникулы, а я учусь до 30 июня!


Ученье, Володя - Свет!!! Поэтому и радость такая!!! Молодец!!!

----------


## Volodя

> Ученье, Володя - Свет!!!


Не, ну извините меня, зубы болят уже... Сильно много гранита науки не перегрызть!:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

*KainskCherry*,
конечно...вместе приезжайте...дорогу знате)))

----------


## Колесо

> Так,Колесико,я тоже хочу кипятка!!!!Что это за притча такя волшебная?Брось,пожалуйста мне в личку,если не трудно.Заранее спасибо!!!


Танюшка,уже!

----------


## naatta

> а у нас дождь и град..так что парк отменился ...


Где был град?????:eek: У вас на МЖК???
У нас только дождь и дубак!!!! :Aga: 
Отменился летник!!!:frown:

----------


## KainskCherry

Спасибо огромное!!!!!!Обязательно использую,так и назвала-Притча от Колесика-Кипяток! :Ok: 
Ленуся,я не смогу приехать, я работаю 30 числа детский начальной школы выпускной,готовиться буду,вот что,судьба-злодейка делает,или работа или друзья:frown:,обидно.Вчера услышала голос Анатольевны по Скайпу-так хорошо стало,эйфория и никаких мантр и тантр не надо :Aga: !Так что мой,если Бог даст,получит права и рванем все в Казахстан,я лично очень соскучилась!

----------


## Медведик

> Где был град????? У вас на МЖК???


ага Натусь...я как раз топала пешкодрапом на последний звонок к доче...промёрзли как цуцыки(((

а они сейчас у классного на даче шашлыки жарят...при таком то дубаке

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> я не смогу приехать


жаль(




> получит права и рванем все в Казахстан


круто!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

так хочу!!! а пока даже до Натуси никак не выберусь :frown:

----------


## вокся

> Где был град????? У вас на МЖК???
> У нас только дождь и дубак!!!!


а на Алтае снег на землю ложился... правда, не на долго... Было тревожно...

----------


## KainskCherry

Надо просто верить и получится!!!Я вот тоже живу воспоминаниями,ролик смотрю,как же здорово тогда было!!!Даже снятие фаты на мне вспоминаю,как я своей типа Свекрухе кулак показывала и говорила,обидишь,сама вдарю,эх,кураж!!!Как же я вас люблю!!!

----------


## Медведик

а я очень-очень к морю хочу...я его ни разу не видела
вот только решиться занять такую сумму не могу...дорога дорогая

----------


## naatta

> а я очень-очень к морю хочу...я его ни разу не видела
> вот только решиться занять такую сумму не могу...дорога дорогая


Море, это такая штука, что если его ни разу в жизни не увидишь - тебе это не простится!!! И на том свете зачтется и тебя не пустят в Рай!!! :Aga: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Если бы у меня была возможность, я бы бросила ВСЕ!!!! И если бы была возможность занять........:rolleyes:

А тебе, Ленуська, если есть где их занять - МОЙ тебе совет: без раздумий, бери и езжай на море!!!!
Ты смотри, что с жизнью делается!!!! Разве прошлым летом я могла предположить, что случится этот долбанный кризис, и я окажусь в такой глубокой  :Jopa: ???
Поэтому, надо брать от жизни все СЕЙЧАС!!!! Смело занимай деньги!!! Потом отдашь!!! Не сомневайся!!! 
Зато море увидишь!!! На Тамадее побываешь!!!! С народом познакомишься!!!!
Это подороже любых денег будет!!!

----------


## Касатик

> Сильно много гранита науки не перегрызть


Боже мой! Вас что, зубами заставляют воспринимать знания?))))Тогда - к дантисту!!!

----------


## Колесо

> а на Алтае снег на землю ложился... правда, не на долго... Было тревожно...


Вот таккая у меня груша в цвету,правда неделю назад:
[IMG]http://*********ru/649108.jpg[/IMG]
У меня три груши,три яблони и две черешни.Мой сад,так красиво!Я,наверное не смогла бы жить в большом городе,только погостить на несколько дней,потом задыхаюсь!

----------


## Медведик

> груша в цвету


невеста!!!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## jpligunova

Очень красивая груша,у нас еще только начинает цвести.

----------


## Озорная

> невеста!!!!!!


"Мы тут - о романтичном, о высоком..., а ты пришел и все опошлил..." (из анекдота) :eek:

*АХ, ЖЕНЩИНЫ*

Есть женщины в русских квартирах
Покруче, чем в парке с веслом.
И веником выметут гири 
И штанги завяжут узлом.

Пока мы с друзьями пьём пиво, 
Пока наша млеет душа,
Они носят мебель игриво 
Комодом и шкафом шурша.

Когда неприметною молью 
Домой приползём до зари,
Они встретят хлебом и солью
И скажут: "Припёрся? Ну, жри..."

И после недолгих побоев 
Без злости и прочих страстей 
Легко отдерут от обоев
И даже положат в постель.

Нашарив нас сонно в потёмках
В момент беспричинной любви
Они неподъёмным котёнком
Свернутся на нашей груди.

И, вмятые в недра матраца
Руками, ногами, мослом,
Блаженно мы думаем: братцы!
Как сказочно нам повезло!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/651171.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Ой,у нас холодина, а мы помчались садить картощку...
[IMG]http://*********ru/654243.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ильич

> Поэтому, надо брать от жизни все СЕЙЧАС!!!!


*Надо брать от жизни всё.... и не только от своей....*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Всем привет! Ну и денёк был вчера! Сплошные радости!
Дочка-выпускница. С утра последний звонок. Танцевали полонез. Пели хором.

[IMG]http://*********ru/613282m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/600994m.jpg[/IMG]

Даже поплакали немного...

[IMG]http://*********ru/599970.jpg[/IMG]

А в музыкальной школе выпускной. Моя ученица Леночка получила свидетельство об окончании школы...

[IMG]http://*********ru/593826.jpg[/IMG]

Но впереди нас ждали другие радости...

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки, очень прикольное видео для всех любителей животных!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcmyiTUF3yk

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

...А вечером счастливые выпускники и их родители отправились на базу отдыха под названием "Русская охота" и радовались до полуночи...Ну и красота же там!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/644005.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/633765.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/634789.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/631717.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/637861.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

...Разжигали костёр, жарили шашлык...

[IMG]http://*********ru/624549m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/629669m.jpg[/IMG]

Дети выросли и потихоньку ускользают от родительской опеки...Как вы думаете, куда они отправились?

[IMG]http://*********ru/628645.jpg[/IMG]

...А когда вернулись, зажигали по полной...

[IMG]http://*********ru/621477.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/622501.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/619429.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

...Веселились от души...

[IMG]http://*********ru/611237.jpg[/IMG]

Профессиональный бармен демонстрировал своё искусство...

[IMG]http://*********ru/602021.jpg[/IMG]

И конечно весёлые конкурсы...Праздничный салют...(немного видно)

[IMG]http://*********ru/598949.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/605093.jpg[/IMG]

Потом отправились к озеру пускать свечки по воде, говорили пожелания...(В темноте фотоаппарат порой отказывался работать)

[IMG]http://*********ru/604069.jpg[/IMG]

Родители веселились своей компанией...

[IMG]http://*********ru/593829.jpg[/IMG]

Вот такой был день...

----------


## Медведик

А у нас (у дочки) выпускной из 9-го класса...так случилось - что 10-й набрать не будут ...поэтому ВСЕ дети уходят из школы.
ВСего в классе 14 чел. но активных не больше 10....вот для них то и хочется устроить незабываемый вечер. ...
Вот мы и думаем ГДЕ?? чтоб это было весело и интересно ..кафе не имеет смысла- либо с чужими либо таким малым составом - неинтересно...
Пока мысль - пойти в боуллинг..но надеюсь вы *подскажите ещё варианты.*
Сами дети определится не могут..все мысли пока о экзаменах.

----------


## Колесо

> А у нас (у дочки) выпускной из 9-го класса...так случилось - что 10-й набрать не будут ...поэтому ВСЕ дети уходят из школы.
> ВСего в классе 14 чел. но активных не больше 10....вот для них то и хочется устроить незабываемый вечер. ...
> Вот мы и думаем ГДЕ?? чтоб это было весело и интересно ..кафе не имеет смысла- либо с чужими либо таким малым составом - неинтересно...


*Лена,*у меня тоже дочка девятиклассница,но что самое интересное,мысли совсем не об экзаменах,любовь у нас в этом году,вот!А про экзамены переживаю больше я...


> .А вечером счастливые выпускники и их родители отправились на базу отдыха под названием "Русская охота" и радовались до полуночи...Ну и красота же там!!!


*Ксана,*я там была на свадьбе,красотииииищааааа!Держись,мамулька,это только последний звонок,а впереди еще выпускной!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Медведик*,
 Лена! Мне, как ни странно, очень понравилось на природе. Я вообще-то не очень люблю подобные многолюдные мероприятия и поехала только чтобы присмотреть за дочкой (уж очень шустрая она у меня)...Надо отдать должное организаторам, всё было очень тщательно продумано: и место цивильное, большая беседка и полщадка для костра, и стол был отменный, можно сказать профессиональный даже (организовала всё владелица кафе), там и шашлыки нескольких видов на шпажках, различные салаты красиво оформленные, много фруктов, аппетитная выпечка (хоть я и не пробовала выпечку, я ж на диете)...Немаловажный факт-одноразовая посуда и салфетки в изобилии...Приятное вино в лимонадных бутылках (для конспирации :biggrin:)...Ведущий, диджей опять же, скучно не было...Красивая природа...Конечно родители учеников в основном богатые люди, наша школа одна из лучших в городе-лингвистическая гимназия...Но, я думаю, если собрать вместе несколько классов, получится не так уж и дорого...Не каждый же день дети школу заканчивают...

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlarks*,
нас 10 человек детей...даже если скинутся по 1000 - это всего 10000...
чтобы организовать такой праздник как у вас нужно народу побольше и денюююшки ... хотя бы тысяч 50 тоб и диско  ведущий и питание и аренда)...т.е. по 5000 на нос - это дорого...

Потому и спрашиваю вашего мнения ГДЕ недорого и интересно можно развлечь 10 детей и активистов-родителей? чтоб тот день ЗАПОМНИЛСЯ!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Медведик*
Пейнтбол - команда детей и родителей.

----------


## Масяня

*Медведик*,


Лена, здесь боулинг, конечно, самый оптимальный вариант. А если  всё - таки хочется, чтобы и дискотека была, то тогда лучше какой - нибудь ресторанчик, в котором с 20.00-21.00 начинается живая музыка, мы так племяннице делали после 9 класса, пришли к 18.00, в это время обычно никого ещё нет, наш диск в музцентр и всю необходимую программу откатали до прихода основной массы, а потом отрывались до 24.00 и взрослые и дети. А специально заказывать для такого кол-ва отдельный зал не стоит, это раз, и примыкать к другой компании не всегда комфортно, это тоже важно...

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> ГДЕ недорого и интересно можно развлечь 10 детей и активистов-родителей? чтоб тот день ЗАПОМНИЛСЯ!!!


Некоторые классы ездили на дачу. Природа,  мужчины шашлыки жарят...А программу можно и самим организовать да и потанцевать под магнитофон...Скидываться только на стол придётся.:smile:

----------


## Katjatja

выпускной на природе это нечто. и необычно и точно запомнится.

Боулинг мн екажется это место куда можно отправится ПОСЛЕ празднования. все эти дорожки разобщают людей.  вот если бы в боулинг а оттуда не природу. на ненадолго. и действительно многое можно организовать своими силами,магнитофон. если там нет электричества то и из машины громкости побесится хватит.

ИДЕЯ!  только что придумала а что если от гелевого шарика опустить длинную нитку и на конец привязать + скотчем укрепить бингальский огонек. поджечь ии отпустить в небо. мне кажется смотреться будет супер.  я на лиго попробую. 

как идея если хорошая пойду выложу в темку выпускных.

----------


## вокся

Знаете, а я сегодня на Последнем звонке расстроилась... Линейка на улице была, дождь противный моросит, малышня без зонтиков...1,5 часа песен, танцев. стихов, грамот, подарков исключительно для 11 классов... Но ведь впереди ещё выпускной, который ТОЛЬКО для них?...  Последний звонок - это праздник последнего учебного дня для всех школьников! Где было "спасибо" семиклашкам, пятиклашкам? А 9 классы!!!!? Типа, они весь год никто и были... Не знаю... Моя пелемешка в этом году заканчивает 4 кл. Так им вообще сказали, что "...это линейка не для вас, выпускной 29-го, вот и тогда придёте..." Это нормально? Прям обидно за неё и остальных детей, которые мокли под дождём и многие, особенно малые, не понимала, что они тут делают...

 И тем не менее... Искренне и от всего сердца!...Всех мамочек выпускников 9 и 11 классов с Последним звонком! Успешной сдачи страшных и ужасных ГИА и ЕГЭ, удачного поступления в ВУЗы, ССУЗы и проч. уч. заведения. А кому уж замуж не в терпёж, то и там, чтобы было всё отлично!
[IMG]http://*********ru/621496.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> А у нас (у дочки) выпускной из 9-го класса...так случилось - что 10-й набрать не будут ...


 А как же обязательное среднее образование? теперь или в другую школу, или в училище? :frown:Сейчас ведь за каждого ребенка школа бьётся? :redface:

----------


## Медведик

> теперь или в другую школу, или в училище


 :Aga: ...увы так получилось(((

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Последний звонок - это праздник последнего учебного дня для всех школьников!


Да везде по-разному проходит последний звонок. У нас в зале был. Присутствовали ученики 11х и10х классов (10ым выпускники передавали знамя школы)...Ну и первоклашки поздравляли. Все сидели, и выпускники (отдельно) и остальные, в том числе и родители. Прошло всё очень динамично, никто не успел устать. Потом, после перерыва, выпускники показали спектакль по детективной пьесе (фотки потом выставлю), очень хорошо играли ребята...
И опять же нашлись те, кому последний звонок не понравился. Одна мамаша, работающая хореографом в Москве, заявила, что было недостаточно сентементально...:wink: Видите ли в Москве она часто бывает на подобных мероприятиях и они там продолжаются по 4-5 часов и все рыдают... :Vah:  М-да...на всех не угодишь...
А мне все у нас понравилось! :Ok:

----------


## jpligunova

*Медведик*,У нас нечто подобное получилось, я сама родителям предложила праздник в школе, за аренду платить не  надо,стол на заказ-все привезу,накроют,только  свою программу делаю и все,хотя сказать все это ,по-моему ,ничего не сказать,я уже волнуюсь.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Вот вспомнился один момент на последнем звонке. Президент школы, выпускник, произносил речь, и сказал: "Благодарим учителей.........а также благодарим наших родителей за то, ЧТО ОНИ НАС СДЕЛАЛИ!":biggrin:

----------


## вокся

> она часто бывает на подобных мероприятиях и они там продолжаются по 4-5 часов и все рыдают...


застрелиться....:eek:



> Да везде по-разному проходит последний звонок.


В нашей школе упорствуют, мол это всешкольное мероприятие. И вот если сама администрация настаивает, что оно общее, значит оно должно быть общим..



> выпускники показали спектакль по детективной пьесе


Но классно, что где-то традиции меняются! В годы моей юности (гыыыыы) о подобном и мечтать бы не пришлось. Жду фоток. Да и все остальные. думаю, тоже!

----------


## Анатольевна

А у меня дочь в прошлом году заканчивала 9 классов, так для них не то, что последнего звонка не было, даже линейки торжественной не сделали.
На большой перемене (10 мин) собрали все 9-е классы, сказали: "Ну, вот и закончился учебный год, УРА!" - и всё на этом!!! Ни каких-то грамот за хорошую учёбу или активное участие в жизни школы, ни пожелания успехов в дальнейшем... Дети так были обижены... Типа, те, кто выпускается из 11-го - это первый сорт, а те, кто после 9-го уходит - так, отбросы общества...
Нам, собственно, и на собрании говорили: тянет ребёнок на 4 и 5 - добро пожаловать в 10-й. Не тянет - до свидания... И даже если куда-то не поступит и придёт в 10-й класс(а взять будут обязаны), то всё равно оставят на 2-й год - и сами уйдёте.
Когда стали обсуждать, что сделать для детей на окончание 9-го класса - я сунулась было с предложением, что и с ведущим-ди-джеем подешевле договорюсь, и в кафе на уступки пойдут - одна мамаша(между прочим, учитель химии в нашей школе) заявила:"Это что же, если их после 9-го в кафе вести, то после 11-го тогда что? В космос сразу? Ничего страшного, в классе парты сдвинут, чай попьют - и нормально будет!"  И всё... Остальные родители сдулись... В результате не было ничего - ни чаепития в классе, ни похода в кафе, ни поездки на природу...
Мне-то что - дочь своих подружек собрала, муж отвёз их к моему отцу на дачу и мы сделали им праздник. Но ведь после 9 лет учёбы (состав класса не менялся) половина класса ушло - так толком и не попрощались...

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> застрелиться....


Вот-вот! :biggrin:



> И вот если сама администрация настаивает, что оно общее, значит оно должно быть общим..


Уж это точно! Как говориться-"хозяин-барин"...У меня на работе в муз. школе выпускной сделали в тот же день, что и последний звонок в городе...:mad: А ведь до этого я имела разговор с администрацией, чтобы сделали в другой день, я там выпускаю в этом году девочку, с нуля учила ребёнка хотела присутствовать...Но совпало с выпускными мероприятиями у дочери. Ведь наверное не только у меня получилась накладка! Но директриса сказала, что ей удобно, причёску один раз делать! :Vah:  У неё тоже дочка 11-ти классница. А вечером она никуда не едет.
Свинство, одним словом!



> Жду фоток.


Я не фотографировала спектакль, никак нельзя было подобраться, народу много. Школьный фотограф делал. Возьмём у него...
Вот только так удалось снять...

[IMG]http://*********ru/632765.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Анатольевна*,
Вот и я  о том же...у всех отношение несерьёзное - типа они дальше будут учиться ...но ведь в других местах..порознь. Даже если только шесть человек захотят этого праздника - они ж на то имеют право...и очень хочется дочке сделать этот день необычным...запоминающимся!
После последнего звонка они на природу с шашлыком ездили...а теперь куда?...
спасибо за отклики...вдруг что-то интересное смогу придумать

----------


## Курица

И у нас прошел последний звонок.

http://*********ru/631740.jpg

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
http://*********ru/636860.jpg
А это мальчишки...
http://*********ru/629692.jpg
Прощальный вальс под школьными липами...
http://*********ru/628668.jpg
Заключительная песня...

ШКОЛЬНЫЕ платья отысканы черыре года назад у нас на старом складе-был целый ТЮК девичьих коричневых школьных платьев -правда. одного размера...Передники шьются девчонками к последнему звонку или откладываются и передаются по наследству.
Ну, как вам мои дети-сироты???

----------


## Ладушка

*Курица*,
 Какие счастливые лица!
Приятные, открытые!
А у меня нет ни одной фотографии с выпускного в детдоме. И вообще ни одной из той жизни. Так получилось...   Только воспоминания и те стираются уже.

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Татьяна, спасибо за фото в школьных формах..*ЭХ было время..* :biggrin:
на выпускном у моего сына, тоже, все девочки были в школьных платьях...выпускалось 4 класса. так наш класс фотографировали все у кого были фотоаппараты.

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Курица*,
 Я думаю что с *таким завучем*!!!!!!!  Они уже не сироты!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Они уже не сироты!!!!!!!!


К о н е ч н о !!!! И не из-за завуча! Просто они у нас такиееееееееееее...Именно ЭТОТ класс! Особенные!
Юр, разве по ЛИЦАМ не видно????

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Курица*,
 Конечно видно!!!!  Они просто горят счастьем!!!

----------


## Колесо

> Ну, как вам мои дети-сироты???
> __________________


Красавицы и красавцы!!! Такие счастливые,открытые,искренние лица!Дай им Бог всего- всего в этой жизни!
У нас тоже Последний звонок проходит в старых школьных платьях с белыми фартуками - традиция!Хотя эти дети уже не учились в них,это как символ детства и школьной жизни,да,еще белые банты и мягкие игрушки!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*ТАня,Ксана,*а как со слезливостью,справились? Меня прорвало на последней песне,хотя обпилась успокоительного.

----------


## Курица

http://*********ru/604095.jpg

http://*********ru/592831.jpg

http://*********ru/596927.jpg

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Курица*,
 А почему тебя нету ни на одной фотке???

----------


## Колесо

Я что больная?:frown:опять всплакнула,глядя на Танины фотки...

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Я что больная?:frown:опять всплакнула,глядя на Танины фотки...


Мне кажется наоборот!!! Это признак здоровья!!!  Здоровья души!!!!!!!

----------


## Колесо

> Это признак здоровья!!! Здоровья души!!!!!!!


*Юра*,спасибо,полегчало!:smile:

----------


## свадьба

*Курица*

*http://*********ru/596927.jpg* :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Ильич

> http://*********ru/604095.jpg
> 
> http://*********ru/592831.jpg
> 
> http://*********ru/596927.jpg


А ведь эти дети уже родились не в СССР....

----------


## Колесо

> А ведь эти дети уже родились не в СССР....


 :Aga: 
У меня на свадьбе был случай,на предварительные встречи приходили родители,молодых увидела "в живую " лишь на свадьбе,так вот родители выбрали пионеров,заходит этот отряд пионеров-пенсионеров,которым это в кайф,куражатся,молодым тоже нравится,улыбаются,а на призыв: Будь готов! - тишина...а все гости , кто постарше скандируют: Всегда готов!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> А ведь эти дети уже родились не в СССР....


Это точно!!!  Но они взяли символ той эпохи!! (школьные платьица) И по моему это здорово!!!  У большинства людей с восрастом отношение к школе теплее с каждым годом!!! И я думаю что эти (как бы древние наряды) многих повергли в ностальгию и согрели душу!!!

----------


## Касатик

> ТАТЬЯНА


Татьяна!!! ТЫ-СУПЕР!!! Не устану это повторять!!! Как повезло тем  ребятам, которые оказались под твоим теплым крылышком!!! Ты - свет, теплота, мир и все, все, что с этим связано!!!
 Танечка, дай Бог тебе сил, энергии, здоровья и бодрости!!! На таких, как ты держится наша земля!!! Спасибо тебе огромное!!!

----------


## Курица

> Курица
> 
> http://*********ru/596927.jpg


Любушка, ЭТО - пришло МНЕ(гордо!) в голову совершенно спонтанно-стояли с девчонками за несколько минут до начала праздника, разговаривали, у меня фотик в руках, у них-эти звездочки, и...меня осенило! Сделать именно так.Есть еще и  "мужской" вариант-сейчас покажу!

http://*********ru/592830.jpg




> А почему тебя нету ни на одной фотке???


Юрий Борисыч, КАК-почему? "Кто ж меня посадит- я ж ПАМЯТНИК!":biggrin:
Перевожу-кто ж меня сфоткает, если я - сама Шрайбикус-фотокорреспондент???
...А кому сейчас легко?

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Курица*,
Классно им будет вспоминать (через энное количество лет) кто изображён на фотке!!! )))))     http://*********ru/596927.jpg http://*********ru/592830.jpg

----------


## Курица

> Классно им будет вспоминать (через энное количество лет) кто изображён на фотке!!! )))))     http://*********ru/596927.jpg


оооой, Юр, а вот и я - в беленьних плетеных босоножках и в колготках-в отличие от девчонок в белых гольфах!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> оооой, Юр, а вот и я - в беленьних плетеных босоножках и в колготках-в отличие от девчонок в белых гольфах!!!:biggrin:


Чего самое смешное!! Что я только что хотел спросить ..А не тыли там в плетёных туфельках!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  Как бы я погорячился что тебя нету!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Таня, а куда они теперь?

----------


## Курица

> Таня, а куда они теперь?


[IMG]http://*********ru/633777m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Пойдем по фото слева направо:
из стоящих- Денис.Ему поступать не дадут-сразу в Армию после выпускного.У нас так Игорь в прошлом году ушел-брат второго по счету,т.е.следующего-Саши, он был серебряный медалист. все равно взяли.Второй-Саша-пойдет в наш псковский политех.Третий-Денис-что в рубашке -в Академию МЧС в Питер.Его старший брат Андрей там уже на 2 курсе учится.Сережка(за спиной у учительниц)-он у нас с дошколят, а до дошколят-был в Доме ребенка, его мама в 15 лет родила, потом-оставида в д/реб., а к 30 уже умерла,но это отвлечение от темы.Он-наша звездочка, лидер общественной организации, будет в педуниверситет наш поступать, Псковский, на фак-т соц.работа и связи с общественностью.Справа от учителя-Рома(ромалэ)-цыганская интеллигенция, отосланы документы в Смоленскую высш.воен.зенитно-ракетную \Академию...наш военком хохотал в голос, мол, до Симона Романа-так моего зовут мальчишку-я одного цыгана военного видел, да и тот-Будулай!:biggrin:чуть поотдаль-Данила.Этот в техникум -на автомеханика.Нижний ряд, слева направо:
Артур-в педуниверситет на физмат, Эдик...пока не определился полностью, но думаю, что в строительный техникум,самый правый-Сережка-компьютерный ас-в политехнический институт.

----------


## Озорная

*Курица*,

Тань, а как у ребят будет с жильем? Понятно, что кто поступит, будет жить в общежитии учебного заведения, а остальные - кто не поступит?

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Ozornaya*,
 На сколько я знаю... То им предоставляются квартиры!!!
На которые есть очень много Остапов Бендеров чтобы их лишить этих квартир!!! (((((

----------


## Озорная

*Юрий Борисович*,

Так, о том и речь...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Да, в советское время, наверное, многое было проще...
И с квартирами, и с работой...

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Я думаю что наша *Танюша* никого неоставит без внимания!!!(после выпуска)   Не такой она человек!!!!

----------


## Озорная

*Юрий Борисович*,



> Я думаю что наша Танюша никого неоставит без внимания!!!(после выпуска)   Не такой она человек!!!!


Да, в Танюше-то никто и не сомневается, а вот в тех, кто по закону должен позаботится.... 

Очень хочется надеяться, что у ребят все будет хорошо и своего заботливого завуча они никогда не забудут.

----------


## Юрий Борисович

[*QUOTE=Ozornaya;2339132]Юрий Борисович*,* а вот в тех, кто по закону!*
А это не ко мне и не к обитателям форума!!!  Это к нашему (доброму ) Государству!!!!!!!!

----------


## Donald

> Я что больная?опять всплакнула,глядя на Танины фотки...


У нас с тобой, видать, одна зараза...

----------


## Katjatja

где бы мне тюк с такими платьями найти. сижу реву.

В нашей стране было несколько видов формы. и в большинстве синие платья. у меня же всегда коричневое которое покупали в Москве. и манжетики снимающиеся это так  красиво.

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Я что больная?:frown:опять всплакнула,глядя на Танины фотки...


 Танюша, наверное мы вместе заболели...Я тоже прослезилась.
 Деток жалко.
 А вообще то заметила за собой, вот с весны. стала тонкослезой..недавно шла с соседкой, бабушка , лет 70. Она мне рассказала как с 2-х месячным ребенком искала квартиру у нас в городе, с мужем военным и три дня жили у командира в кабинете.. Я тоже слезу пустила....
Старею, что ли???:frown:

----------


## Абюл45

> одна зараза...





> сижу реву.





> Я тоже прослезилась.


 Так,однако скоро озеро будет от ваших слёз,ну-ка слезу смахните,улыбнитесь и всё пройдет,как с белых яблонь дым.:smile:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Извините отвлекусь от детей.   Только что ходил за сигаретами и зашёл в интерактивный тир!!!  В первый раз!!!  Стрелял по виртуальным бутылкам в баре!!!  Выбил 10 из 10!!!  Хозяину ничего не оставалось как отдать мягкую игрушку!!!   Получил за 15 минут хождения такой ПОЗИТИВ!!!!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Только что ходил за сигаретами и зашёл в интерактивный тир!!!  В первый раз!!!  Стрелял по виртуальным бутылкам в баре!!!  Выбил 10 из 10!!!  Хозяину ничего не оставалось как отдать мягкую игрушку!!!





> ]Не стреляйте в пианиста[/B]!!! Он играет как может!!


ТАААААААААААААК...Теперь мне стал понятен твой, Юр, афоризм в подписи...
Действительно, не стреляйте в пианиста...
Отдача(судя по твоим результатам!), действительно, замуууууууучает!!! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Курица*,
 Я в своих не стреляю!!!  Даже(разряженое) оружие не навожу!!!!!!!! ))))))))))))))))))))))))
Я тут подумал может мне в киллеры податься!!!  Тама плотят больше!!! )))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Курица

Самое хрупкое в мире создание, 

Самое кроткое в сем мироздании.

Самое чудное в мыслях высоких, 

Самое слабое в днях одиноких.

Самое чистое в радостном плаче,

Самое сильное в жажде отдачи.

Самое доброе в мире волнений, 

Самое светлое в буре сомнений.

Самое яркое в проблесках света,

Самое дивное в муках поэта.

Самое тёплое в мире вниманья, 

Самое тонкое для пониманья.

Самое тайное, с высями связана-

Женщина-лучшее Богом в ней сказано!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Девочки и мальчики!
Всем приветы!!!
Поздравьте меня, я сегодня сдыхалась мероприятие,которое готовила почти 2 месяца. Это была помесь торжественной оды погран.войскам с болтологей на полтора часа с концертом еще на час…
Еще и дежурила сегодня, вот только домой пришла…
Все мои сопят давно,ну а я к вам…

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*




 Сообщение от Курица



Самое тайное, с высями связана-

Женщина-лучшее Богом в ней сказано!!!


*

Женщин я люблю!!   Ну ты знаешь!!!!!!! Значит не устроится мне на высокооплачиваемую работу киллером !!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Ну фиг с ней!!!!  НАС и сдесь не плохо кормят(Голосом Табакова из Возвращение попугая) :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

> Девочки и мальчики!
> Всем приветы!!!
> Поздравьте меня, я сегодня сдыхалась мероприятие,которое готовила почти 2 месяца. Это была помесь торжественной оды погран.войскам с болтологей на полтора часа с концертом еще на час…
> Еще и дежурила сегодня, вот только домой пришла…
> Все мои сопят давно,ну а я к вам…
> __________________


Поздравляюююююююю!  :flower: Молодца! А еще,мне очень нравится твоя нова ава,красотулька! Тебе так идет форма!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Поздравляюююююююю! Молодца! А еще,мне очень нравится твоя нова ава,красотулька! Тебе так идет форма!


спасибо!это как раз сегодня с утра меня сфоткали перед концертом, а в обед уже на комп перекинули, вот я и стащила себе на память....

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*KAlinchik*,
 Алинка!!!  Самые наилутчие пожелания и поздравления!!!! Ты Супер!!!!   Справится с Военными !!!  А при том с погранцами на кануне праздника Это нечто!!!!!!!!
Наверно ты не зря раньше писала что военная тамада!!!!!!  Если у меня всё срастётся !!!   То мы увидемся и я опять и снова услышу твой завораживающий голос!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Если у меня всё срастётся !!! То мы увидемся и я опять и снова услышу твой завораживающий голос!!!!!


давай-давай!направляй то срастание в нужное русло!!!
а то очень вновь встретиться охота!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*KAlinchik*,
 Опять меня поженищь????  )))))))))))))))))

----------


## Курица

> Если у меня всё срастётся


 :Vah: Юра! А что- у тебя что-то сейчас ...сломано???:redface:, раз ты надеешься, что срастется...:biggrin:


*Алинка*! Это- лучшая ИЗ ФФСЕХ ТВОИХ АВ на Форуме(ИМХО!)

----------


## Гвиола

> Юра! А что- у тебя что-то сейчас ...сломано???, раз ты надеешься, что срастется...


Я ПАЦТАЛОМ!:biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Юра! А что- у тебя что-то сейчас ...сломано???:redface:, раз ты надеешься, что срастется...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *Алинка*! Это- лучшая ИЗ ФФСЕХ ТВОИХ АВ на Форуме(ИМХО!)


Ты не поверишь!!!    Спички кончились!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/626639.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Наташа Осипова*,
 твоя картинка мне на Крым НАМЯКИВАЕТ...Многое купила-нашла-разыскала уже...Теперь бы вот...фигурку похожую...мне под цвет карих глаз...не знаешь. где выдают? Или - напрокат?:rolleyes:

----------


## Касатик

> ...Теперь бы вот...фигурку похожую...мне под цвет карих глаз


Тань, все в твоих руках!!!До Крыма сколько осталось? Около двух месяцев!Отлично!Если очень хочется то найдешь:wink:и под карие (у меня, кстати, такие же!)и под голубые!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Или - напрокат


 ..и не напрокат, а дасобсем!!!

----------


## Курица

> ань, все в твоих руках!!





> Если очень хочется то найдешь


Наташ, вот-оцени-взяла у Дженифер Лопес в прокат-поношу пока. попривыкаю...
как я вам, а?
http://*********ru/626626.jpg

----------


## Касатик

> Лопес в прокат-поношу пока. попривыкаю...


Супер!!! только, боюсь, тебя уволокут с Тамадеи в таком виде!!!Там ведь парни южные, горячие!!!

----------


## Колесо

> Наташ, вот-оцени-взяла у Дженифер Лопес в прокат-поношу пока. попривыкаю...
> как я вам, а?
> http://*********ru/626626.jpg
> __________________


Крашавица!!!Но..:frown:.это не ты!.Танюша,вернись в свое тело!:wink:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

KAlinchik

Алина,поздравляю![[IMG]http://*********ru/607173.gif[/IMG]

Алина, я уже давно "ищу" тебя, потеряла. У меня не получилось отправить "заявление" , я написала, а ответа не получила. Что делать? На новой фотке- раскрасавица!
Всего-всего и ПОБОЛЬШЕ!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Наташ, вот-оцени-взяла у Дженифер Лопес в прокат-поношу пока. попривыкаю...
> как я вам, а?
> http://*********ru/626626.jpg


НЕА, хороша Маша, но не наша. Таня, в сейчашнем виде ты ЛУЧШЕ,ВОТ! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Касатик

> пока. попривыкаю


Вечером я иду к Юрию Борисовичу смотреть Зимний Шабаш! Ему Саша Ляшок послал много фоток! Иннины я видела, теперь буду смотреть  Сашины! Там и прикину какая Джей Ло лучше смотреться будет!)))Жаль, что по именам не всех девченок запомнила, а Ники все на нерусском, опять Борисыч запариться мне объяснять кто есть кто!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Случается и такое:[IMG]http://*********ru/596932.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
А так никто не пробовал?[IMG]http://*********ru/639943.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

> Случается и такое:


Так ВОТ как американцы экзотов вывели!   :Vah:  А нам уши трут: "путём длительного имбридинга и тщательного отбора..." :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/627655m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Старики
*

Никому не нужны старики,
Дряхлые с сединой чудаки.
Людям кажется, смерть они ждут,
А они ещё песни поют…
Тело старое? Что ж, ерунда!
Но душа-то у них молода...
Кажется, что ещё “ого-го”,
Не боятся они ничего…
Позади холод, голод, война.
Впереди смерть всего лишь одна.
Но ведь так ещё хочется жить,
Ордена в майский праздник носить.
Молодых раздражают они.
Что ворчат? Дни уже сочтены.
Старики знают всё обо всех,
Опыт жизни – вот в чём их успех.
Старики жизнь умеют ценить
И в ладу с честью, совестью жить.
Нам пример с них достойный бы взять,
Чтоб суметь жизнь свою изваять.
Не старейте душой, старики!
Ваши дни были так велики.
Вам бы лучшую жизнь нужно дать,
Но могу лишь стихи я писать...*


[img]http://s13.******info/5e49c9d11e735018d58f026c07d7f0c9.gif[/img]

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Анатольевна*,
 он у тебя ленивый??

----------


## Касатик

Как бы жизнь, друзья, нас не трясла,
Помешать собратся лишь "костлявая" могла,
Но она решила нас не трогать, 
И другой пошла она дорогой.
Помешать прийти к тебе могло б землетрясенье,
Да еще, пожалуй, наводненье,
Да и то, когда б нагонная волна
Залила Васильевский сполна!
И какая бы болезнь нас не трясла,
Помешать собраться ни какая хворь бы не могла:
Ни желтуха, ни краснуха и ни воспаленье уха,
Ни какая стерва-дистония, ни зубная боль, ни анемия!
Помешать не в силах:энтероколит, лихорадка и ревмокардит,
Скалиоз, фимоз, парадонтоз, трахеит, лептоспироз!
Помешать прийти не сможет невралгия, геморрой, гастрит, гемофилия!
В этот день не усидеть нам дома,
Даже если где-то -гематома!
Мы к тебе сорвемся в этот день,
Даже если мучает мигрень.
Помешать не смог бы нам бронхит,
И, пожалуй, даже СПИД.
(Но мы СПИДОМ не болеем,
Так как мы любить умеем,
Знаем:Где, Кого,  и Как...
Да и возраст - как-никак!)
Ни подлец - радикулит, ни ханыга - простатит,
Ни инфекция - иуда,
Ни ангина, ни простуда,
Ни склероз, ни токсикоз,
Ни артрит и ни артроз!
Но ни будем мы про это: у нас сих болезней нету!
О болезнях - все! Молчу!
Но к прекрасному числу
Снова, други, возвращаюсь
И, пардон, что повторяюсь:
Помешать отпраздновать любимое число
Нам ничто бы в жизни не смогло!
Непогода, грязь и гололед-
Не страшны нам уж который год!
В этот день, в любую непогоду
У тебя всегда полно народу.
Потому как в теплый, светлый дом
В этот день всегда к тебе придем!
А теперь, друзья, давно пришла пора
Выдать троекратное "Ура"!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Не Подарочек*,
 Рита, он не ленивый... Он суперспокойный...:biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Ребята, а это-моя работа
[IMG]http://*********ru/614361.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

> как я вам


Танюш - ты круче ))) чем она)))

Девочки !!! поздравьте - я провела Последний звонок!!!! комментарии некоторых коллег "Супер, 5 +, классно, вы превзошли себя" я не хвастаюсь, просто начиналось у меня все ой как сложно, за 30 минут до начала загорается  хлебный ларек в 15 метрах от школы - пламя -выше школы, через 5 минут приезжают пожарные, тушат огонь, выключают свет ( и в школе тоже соответственно- они на нашей територии) остается 10 минут до начала - полный зал гостей и родителей: и тишина... и потемки ))) состояние - жуть!!! свет дают!!!!( муж работал в пожарке - вышел и попросил побыстрее пролить крышу и включить свет) из-за отстутствия света не удалось построить учеников для привествия выпускников ,когда они пошли по школе, всех распутили раньше времени из-за пожара, а потом собирали кое как на дальшейшие уроки. 

Ну, а дальше все пошло как планировала! и слезы и улыбки....фотки выложу чуть позже. их в отчетах о мероприятиях выложу, сама то как всегда за кулисами на озвучке и "пинках " детям ))) муж видео снимал, так что фотки друг делал. 

 моя доча

*ВСЕМ ЕЩЕ РАЗ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОМОЩЬ И МАТЕРИАЛ!!!*

----------


## Абюл45

Эличка,вот видишь всё у тебя получилось и иначе быть не могло,молодчинка,а дочя у тебя красавична и форма ей к лицу,удачи и не пуха... поступить :flower: .

----------


## Колесо

Эля,молодчинка!ТАк держать :Ok: !И выпускной иэкзамены все на этом же уровне,но.....без пожаров и наводнений!:biggrin:Это тебе и дочке  :flower:  Доча - прелесть!

----------


## Анжелла

> Девочки !!! поздравьте - я провела Последний звонок!!!!


Вай! Какая красивая! Эля дочка у тебя просто чудо! :flower:  Я надеюсь, что мы ее увидим в бальном платье, которое ты для нее сшила. :Aga:

----------


## Масяня

*Мэри Эл*,


Вау. так доча на тебя похожа, та же улыбка задорная, верю, что всё у вас получится с ЕГЭ, с поступлением, рада за вас.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Эля,поздравляю! И пожелаю:] 


*
[IMG]http://*********ru/594911.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*Эля, а дочь -ягодка,очень похожа на тебя, это-для нее:*[IMG]http://*********ru/621534.gif[/IMG]

----------


## julia2222

> комментарии некоторых коллег "Супер, 5 +, классно, вы превзошли себя"


Кто б сомневался! :Aga:  С твоим отношением к делу, по-другому и быть не могло! :Ok: 
Молодчина! А доченька - красавица! :flower:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Колесо*,
 Танюша ! спасибо за стихи -молитву ! а это наши учителя ,которые захватили кораблик детства)))) дети и гости все были в диком восторге.котогда они выскочили с воплями "держи их " на абордаж!!! и т.д.)))) [IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG] надо было рядом выложить ))) такие фото первоклашек были вставлены в презентацию, под песню"Неужели это я" каждая девочка пела про себя как бы , одну строчку буквально, но плучилось трогательно, даже папки слезу пустили))) у полины как раз строчка была "Неужели это я в первый класс иду с букетом  цветов"

----------


## Курица

> а это наши учителя ,которые захватили кораблик детства)))) дети и гости все были в диком восторге.котогда они выскочили с воплями "держи их " на абордаж!!!


Эля!!!Как красиво и здорово!
 А вот с дочкой-вы с нею чем-то так неуловимо похожи...просто ты вторая...
Даже когда она в первом классе-все равно взрослая, и на тебя похожая...Ты так выложилась, и, тем не менее, тебе прямо не хватать будет этой подготовки-я так это чувствую!!!

А с пожаром...это просто рок какой-то-"не вперед, не после", - как моя бабушка говорила...а вот прямо в ту минуту, в тот час, когда должен был начаться последний звонок...И это очень вас Боженька любит, что так быстро восстановили электричество!

Как хочется, чтоб все у твоей девочки, и у моих девчонок и мальчишек, сбылось...Ведь они искренне уверены, что то, что было сейчас, в школе. это так, не жизнь. а некий черновик жизни, а начнется настоящая ЖИЗНЬ только после школы, и они там, во взрослой жизни, э=ге=ге как смогут себя показать...И только мы, взрослые, знаем, что это может КАК сбыться, так и .....
Помоги им, Боже!

----------


## вокся

> Как хочется, чтоб все у твоей девочки, и у моих девчонок и мальчишек, сбылось...Ведь они искренне уверены, что то, что было сейчас, в школе. это так, не жизнь. а некий черновик жизни, а начнется настоящая ЖИЗНЬ только после школы, и они там, во взрослой жизни, э=ге=ге как смогут себя показать...И только мы, взрослые, знаем, что это может КАК сбыться, так и .....
> Помоги им, Боже!


Подписываюсь под каждым словом, Татьяна! Мои тоже пошли ведь во взрослую жизнь  и пойдут ещё...

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ой, други мои, а у моего футболтуса - завтра выпускной... А я как всегда на работе - основной... И останусь я и без позитива и без фоток, и без видео... А ведь 11 класс... все  прощай школа... Ну ведь хотела уволиться... нет - страшно... в который раз себя ругаю... Ну да что ж теперь... попрошу кого нибудь  из родных... Может откликнутся!

----------


## вокся

Рассказывала сегодня мужу очень эмоционально и много про то, что от меня начальство требует на юбилей лицей и на торжественную часть, и на банкетную....:mad: Потом всё в конечном итоге объединила в крылатую фраза "народ требует хлеба и зрелищ". Уже поужинали, уже и забыла про разговор... Слышу радостный крик из зала "Так ты у меня клоун-пекарь, оказывается!"

----------


## jpligunova

Девочки,Курица и Мэри Эл, спасибо вам за отчеты,у нас последний звонок в конце недели,он посвящен 9 классам,волнуюсь тоже очень,смотрю на ваших детей и завидую,лица у них светлые, у нас таких лиц почти не осталось.А как хотелось бы......

----------


## Абюл45

> у моего футболтуса - завтра выпускной... А я как всегда на работе - основной...


 Мариша, неужели с работы не отпустят на последний звонок сынули?





> Слышу радостный крик из зала "Так ты у меня клоун-пекарь, оказывается!"


 ООООО!!! Оксаноча,эти слова дорогово стоят,цени того,кто кричал... :Aga: 


 Лена, а почему? Я думаю,что после твоего проведения для них праздника,у них тоже будут радостные лица :Aga: вот увидишь.Удачи тебе,все будет в "шоколаде"! :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/596973.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

Хочу рассказать об одном сюрпризе, меня очень "тронувшем"(в хорошем:smile:смысле этого слова).
У нас на форуме есть один человечек с ником *свадьба*, зовут ее Любовь, и живет она от моих Печор в нескольких тысячах км...
Но вот вчера. посмотрев на моих выпускников,(альбом * Вконтакте*), она через Вконтакте прислала  вот такие фотографии мои детей...Теперь, когда я фотофильм буду завершать о них, поседние кадры будут идти в соавторстве с *Любовью*(в прямом и переносном смысле)...
Вот такой ПозитиФФФФ с утра!
[IMG]http://*********ru/612335m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/599023m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/605167m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/603119m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/604143m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

Танюха,автора сюда пригласи,чтоб мы на весы к ней сходили!!!Браво!!!Я тоже такие рамочки хочу-у меня эксперимент в этом году,на начало задумала масштабный ролик на экране с действием живым на сцене,фоты и кадры-есть уже,дело за малым-все идеи,кишащие в голове-собрать воедино.Все глобально,сначала Земля,потом наш город,потом школа...Вообщем творю.
Всем доброе плодостворное утро,а еще-взять вас сегодня всем,хотя бы один заказик!!!! :Ok: (это как минимум!!!)

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/634862.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Donald

Понедельник... тяжко, говорят...
А вот наткнулся на позитиффффчик, улыбнуло и не сдержался - выставляю.
Большинство из нас знакомы с работой диджея(или звукооператора) не понаслышке. А потому. то, что вы прочитаете, будет вам близкО...

Топ-12 самых популярных заказов у любого практикующего DJ-я
Рубрика:  приколы 

1. Слуша. А поставь чень-ть нормальное! 
Гениальная по своей значимости фраза, означающая, что в музыке в данном заведении разбирается кто угодно, только не тот человек, который стоит за вертушками. Однозначно занимает первое место по частоте использования. 

2. Давай чень-ть веселое! 
Мусье ошибся дверью, Театр Эстрады и Евгений Петросян ждут вас в "доме на набережной". 

3. Третий трек Диджея Рудыка хочу. 
К сожалению, именно третий трек с пятого диска в восьмой стопке сегодня не завезли. Приходите завтра. Когда меня тут не будет.

4. Лезгинка, брат! 
А "Прощание Славянки" нет желания услышать? 

5. Ну эту... Ну как её!... Ну её все знают! 
Диджей - не все. И так получилось, что именно он ее не знает. И даже не хочет узнавать. 

5а. Ну эту... Да она щаз везде играет!!!
Ты не поверишь, но у меня дома не играет. А значит твое утверждение - ложно и экзамен по логике не засчитан.

5б. Ну эту... Под нее все плясать будут! 
Вам, конечно, виднее, но казачьи пляски именно на сегодня не запланированы, какая жалость. 

6. Чень-ть из шансона. Для братвы. 
Не уверен, что братва будет в восторге от Шарля Азнавура или Жана-Пьера Берюбе, но для таких почетных гостей всегда пожалуйста. 

7. Колбасу давай! Да пожесче! 
Просроченными и засохшими продуктами не торгуем - Роспотребнадзор запрещает. 

8. Ну там в клипе еще телки такие клевые.
Dj не смотрит Mtv. И Муз-тв тоже не смотрит. Да, нет телевизора. Да, я не диджей после этого. 

9. На вот телефон, послушай! 
В этом месте следует 20-тисекундная лекция о том, для чего Белл изобрел телефон. 

10. Слуш, а скинь мне по блютусу?
Офигенный у тебя аппарат - винил по блютусу принимает? 

11. А дай поиграть!
Вот именно на этот случай в одном из клубов, где я был резидентом, в диджейке лежала маааленькая такая балалайка. 

12. Два пива и текилу / А где здесь туалет?
Ноу коментс. На оба заказа.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Сложи своё имя и посмотри, как оно читается по-японски. 

A- ка B- зу C- ми D- тэ E- ку F- лу G- жи H- ри I- ки J- зу K- ме L- та M- рин N- то O-мо P- но Q- ке R- ши S- ари T-чи U- до V- ру W-мей X- на Y- фу Z- за

----------


## Katjatja

> Сложи своё имя и посмотри, как оно читается по-японски. 
> 
> A- ка B- зу C- ми D- тэ E- ку F- лу G- жи H- ри I- ки J- зу K- ме L- та M- рин N- то O-мо P- но Q- ке R- ши S- ари T-чи U- до V- ру W-мей X- на Y- фу Z- за


Мекачизука. а если ник. Мекачизука-чизука  ООООЙЙЙЙЙ

----------


## Анжелла

> Хочу рассказать об одном сюрпризе, меня очень "тронувшем"(в хорошемсмысле этого слова).


Здорово! :Ok:  Молодец Свадьба! :flower:  Красота.

----------


## jpligunova

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,классненькая идея с японскими именами! Я-та-ку-ри-ка.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Вот что попалось:[IMG]http://*********ru/638968.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Donald

Н-да... Наталья Васильевна... Чувство меры, похоже, Вас покинуло...

----------


## Саня Кэп

Под ником "Осипова Наталья Васильевн"-скрывается поручик Ржевский:wink:..ждём дольнейших ЕГО проказ...Господа гусары,за ПЗД!(Присутствующих Здесь Дам)!!!:cool:

----------


## orsia

*Donald*,:))) когда к нашему звукорежу пытаешься лезть с подобными просьбами (типа "ну мне что-нибудь веселенькое для конкурса"), он тут же в компе так в поиск и забивает - "веселенькое"... попробуй - найди!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Ну вот, то мальчики неделями не заглядывают, а тут сразу вдвоем.
Каюсь,каюсь,больше не повторится...
А я что... я ничего... не я же автор...
сдаюсь [img]http://s14.******info/5d9674c7df3be32ca68e55fae970c552.gif[/img]:tongue:

----------


## Саня Кэп

неееееобижжжжжжжжжаааааааааааааааааааайййййтесь Наталья Васильевнааааааа!!!!!  :flower:   :Pivo:

----------


## Volodя

> Каюсь,каюсь,больше не повторится...


Та всё морально нормально!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Donald*,
 Дима , а мне Вашего сказанного выше предложения более чем хватило,чтобы все понять, не обязательно было расшифровывать. Спасибо за замечания.

----------


## Donald

Ну, хорошо, что хватило... Пожалуйста! :)

----------


## Гвиола

> у нас непорченый Вовка испортится..


Дима,кажется ты опоздал!



> Та всё морально нормально!

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Вы хоть и просто так здесь,но ведь не первый же день - должны понимать для кого и зачем ЭТОТ Форум...


Дмитрий,загоняешь человека в геологи...Просто человек хочет делиться.Делится тем что есть,что нравится..Ну и вроде это никому не мешает...Спокойствие,только спокойствие!-говорил шведский нелегал гостарбайтер живущий на крыше! :Aga:

----------


## Donald

> )) когда к нашему звукорежу пытаешься лезть с подобными просьбами (типа "ну мне что-нибудь веселенькое для конкурса"), он тут же в компе так в поиск и забивает - "веселенькое"... попробуй - найди!


Я уже в котррый раз думаю: какое счастье, что я со своим другом и музыкантом постоянно работаю!!! Эх, здоровьичка тебе, Костян!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Саня КЭП*,
 Сань, я не скандалист и не бузутёр, но... подобного дерьма в И-нете - завались! Чессслово! И делиться этим - не нужно - по крайней мере здесь. Тем более, делится с нами этим "неавторским" неизвестно, кто, имеющий при этом уже 180 сообщений! 
так ведь еще кому-нить захочется, и постепенно превратим нашу тихую заводь в обыкновенную "сливошную"...

----------


## naatta

> Н-да... Наталья Васильевна... Чувство меры, похоже, Вас покинуло...


Ребя, вы что все на Наталью Васильну толпой навалились???
Ну надо же, какие мы все недотроги!!! (цитата из анекдота)

Почему вы в этом сообщении увидели только плохое???!!!
Я, например, сразу подумала, что надо извихнуться, сломать моск, но придумать в таком ключе поздравление для юбиляра!!! Чтобы ему было интересно прочитать такую шараду!!! (Я имею в виду НОРМАЛЬНОЕ поздравление, а не пошлости, а то вы сейчас и меня извратите):biggrin: (Поясняю для тех, кто в домике)

В общем, вывод: каждый судит в меру своей воспитанности (распущенности)!!!:wink:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Вечная проблема флуда в Интернет пространстве :Aga:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

> Дмитрий,загоняешь человека в геологи...Просто человек хочет делиться.Делится тем что есть,что нравится..Ну и вроде это никому не мешает...Спокойствие,только спокойствие!-говорил шведский нелегал гостарбайтер живущий на крыше!


Саша, это точно. Если что-то не так, можно более корректно подсказать, а не "мордой по столу..."

----------


## Volodя

> Вечная проблема флуда в Интернет пространстве


:biggrin:Простите, а НАФИК этот интернет без флуда ??? Ведь _в море чуши_ найдётся всегда частичка *ИСТИНЫ* :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

*Тест-картинка для мозга и зрительного восприятия*

http://www.hr-portal.ru/node/487

Если девушка которую вы видете крутится по часовой стрелке, то у вас развито больше правое полушарие мозга, если против, то - левое. Ну а если усилием воли вы наконец заставите крутиться её и влево и вправо когда вам этого захочется, то у вас повышенный IQ.

Для всех скептиков - картинка не крутится то туда, то сюда. Она крутится в одну сторону. Но можно заставить себя видеть вращение в обе стороны.

----------


## Donald

пипец... фсе фсё поняли... Закрыли тему!

----------


## Гвиола

*Так! А ну-ка быстро свернули НЕГАТИВ в теме "Позитив или территория добра!"*



> Простите, а НАФИК этот интернет без флуда ??? Ведь в море чуши найдётся всегда частичка ИСТИНЫ


Воффка,я понимаю,что ты в силу своего возраста ещё многое не осознаёшь,но иногда ты такое сморозишь,что уши вянут!

----------


## свадьба

Доброго всем вечера! Огромное спасибо за оценку моей работы , очень приятно !
А в двойне будет приятно и отрадно если эти рамочки понравяться тем , кто запечетлён на фото. И ещё: *СПАСИБО* тем *ЛЮДЯМ,* которые подарили этим детям праздник!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Вот пришли домой,села за комп и открыла наш любимый форум,даааа..ребята,что же тут такое?Это,все-таки Позитив,Ленусь,хозяюшка,чего молчишь?!Глянь,какие мужчины на огонек собрались,один краше другого!
А по поводу пошлятины-согласна полностью,ну не надо нам такого,этого добра-везде хватает,гляньте на страницу назад-детки,у каждого свои воспоминания о школе нахлынули,что-то светлое и вечное,теплое и сердечное.Жизнь сейчас стала намного тяжелее и жестче,со всеми нами,я и сама под раздачу недавно попала,просто в тот момент побоялась,вдруг из-за сказанного неизвестно кем,от меня отвернуться друзья...слава Богу-этого не произошло.Давайте дарить друг другу радость и теплоту,пока мы вместе и рядом,быть терпимее что-ли..Сейчас кто-то скажет-не надо нравоучений,а я и не учу ,просто жизнь в который раз уже заставляет задуматься о смысле ее.

----------


## Мэри Эл

В жизни каждого человека бывают периоды.когда всё хорошо и хочется дарить и дарить и дарить , а иногда хочется просто на всё....плюнуть, усталось не самый хороший советчик в жизни и под горячую руку иногда попадают невинные люди :Aga:  так что давай прощать друг другу такие моменты.

*Всех люблю*

----------


## Katjatja

> *Так! А ну-ка быстро свернули НЕГАТИВ в теме "Позитив или территория добра!"*
> 
> Воффка,я понимаю,что ты в силу своего возраста ещё многое не осознаёшь,но иногда ты такое сморозишь,что уши вянут!


глаза.  глаза вянут:smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Да хватит вам...Я вот от них заряжаюсь позитивом!:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/615409.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

А Я вот от них заряжаюсь!!!:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/599025m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/601073m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Саня Кэп

А это мои источники позитивной энергии                                                    [IMG]http://*********ru/594929.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

*Саня Кэп*,Санька,и все твои?:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

> А это мои источники позитивной энергии                                                    [IMG]http://*********ru/594929.jpg[/IMG]


Пират карибского бассейна:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Для всех скептиков - картинка не крутится то туда, то сюда. Она крутится в одну сторону. Но можно заставить себя видеть вращение в обе стороны.


Без всяких усилий воли она легко крутится в обе стороны... мы с мужем её уже давно крутили... Не верю я в это все!!! :smile:

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Саня Кэп,Санька,и все твои?


Неееее...только на час:wink:

----------


## Volodя

> Санька,и все твои?


неа, ещё один фотографирует!:wink::biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

Ребята, только что просмотрела "свеженькие", точнее для вас то не первой свежести, фотки с Шабаша! Здорово!   ....Теперь я точно знаю, что поговорка "Сапожник без сапог" к Форумчанам не имеет никакого отношения! Блеск, уют, веселье!!! Курица, Марья, Мери Эл,Оптимистка, Инна, Алина(Калинчик), Масяня, Жасмин, Ветер Перемен и, конечно,остальные участники   - мо-ло-дцы! По истине-праздник -это территория счастья!!!Теперь я абсолютно понимаю Юру...Ну как в вас не влюбиться!?А ведь это только фото, а если б и звук.....Вау....!!!Дима(Дональд)подписывается :"человек-праздник", но вы все - ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩИ -ПРАЗДНИКИ!!!Удачи вам, успехов и радости! Спасибо, что вы есть!!!!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Я написала тех девочек, кого узнала!!! Но мои слова, конечно же, относятся ко всем участникам!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

Девочки, хочу поделиться МОРЕМ СМЕХА! Я на Пикалёвском форуме открыла тож игру "Обламай мечту". Там я загадала желание - Хочу выкинуть адреналин на Тарзанке. Мне в ответ прислали вот эту ссылку.

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1925446.html...2274515fd2ea2b

ВНИМАНИЕ! КУЧА НЕНОРМАТИВНОЙ  ЛЕКСИКИ! (МАТА) 

Как я этого паренька понимаю! Я прыгала, правда с моста.

----------


## Инна Р.

Жасминка, привет пропажа!!! :smile: Не прыгай больше ниокуда!

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Жанн, загляни в темку про Форумчан из Питера... я вам там фото положила!

----------


## Озорная

*Жасмин*,



> Мне в ответ прислали вот эту ссылку.
> 
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1925446.html...2274515fd2ea2b


Жанна, а у меня эта ссылка выдает ошибку :frown:

----------


## ЖасМи

Упссс. Ещё разок...
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1925446.html...2274515fd2ea2b

----------


## Озорная

*innca*,

Инн, мне ужасно жаль, что не смогу приехать, а так хотелось бы всех увидеть!

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
*Жасмин*,

Жанн, все ОК, посмотрела. 
Даааааааа......, вспомнила юность золотую, когда с парашютной вышки сигала..... :biggrin:
Но, тут покруче будет....  :Vah:

----------


## Касатик

> Воффка,я понимаю,что ты в силу своего возраста ещё многое не осознаёшь,но иногда ты такое сморозишь,что уши вянут!


Наташ, а помнишь :"Устами младенца глаголит истина!"...? 
Вовик, не обижайся, возраст, это не порок, и, увы, скоро пройдет!!!!

----------


## Марья

> Девочки, хочу поделиться МОРЕМ СМЕХА! Я на Пикалёвском форуме открыла тож игру "Обламай мечту". Там я загадала желание - Хочу выкинуть адреналин на Тарзанке. Мне в ответ прислали вот эту ссылку.
> 
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1925446.html...2274515fd2ea2b
> 
> ВНИМАНИЕ! КУЧА НЕНОРМАТИВНОЙ  ЛЕКСИКИ! (МАТА) 
> 
> Как я этого паренька понимаю! Я прыгала, правда с моста.


Я этот ролик в Контакте смотрела. Несмотря на ненормативную лексику, получила таааакой заряд позитива и адреналина - как будто сама с этим мальчиком вместе прыгала. Теперь у меня две любимые фразы "Я гагарин" и "сейчас меня отпустят и я убегу" :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## manja

http://www.khayyam.nev.ru/gadanie0.shtml
если у вас проблема...и вы хотите получить в шутку ответ...и как поступить сходите сюда...нажмите кнопочку и получите совет...
попоробуйте, прикольненько...

----------


## Марина Дудник

Манечка, я наверное страдаю каким нибудь кретинизмом... но я не поняла юмора...:eek: :Tu:

----------


## Гвиола

*Жасмин*,спасибо!Похохотала от души!
*Касаткина Наталия*,



> Наташ, а помнишь :"Устами младенца глаголит истина!"...?


Помню...Но это явно не тот случай!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*marisha612*,у меня аналогичное заболевание.Я тоже прикола не увидела.

----------


## Katjatja

> Девочки, хочу поделиться МОРЕМ СМЕХА! Я на Пикалёвском форуме открыла тож игру "Обламай мечту". Там я загадала желание - Хочу выкинуть адреналин на Тарзанке. Мне в ответ прислали вот эту ссылку.
> 
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1925446.html...2274515fd2ea2b
> 
> ВНИМАНИЕ! КУЧА НЕНОРМАТИВНОЙ  ЛЕКСИКИ! (МАТА) 
> 
> Как я этого паренька понимаю! Я прыгала, правда с моста.


мат то как виртуозно вплетен. а парнишка классный. чувство юмора отменное. его ролик можно на цитаты разбирать.

----------


## manja

> Манечка, я наверное страдаю каким нибудь кретинизмом... но я не поняла юмора...


МАрин я написала прикольненько потому что нажала и мне в ответ как они и пишут стих от Омар хайям...но так в точку... 
Если бы вы только знали что я спросила...Но а там конечно не юмор, а просто четверостишья, которые укажут как поступить.... Я ведь не знаю что у вас там за проблема была...и что вы получили в ответ... А для меня ... прямо в точку....Я смеялась...

----------


## Гвиола

*manja*,Маня,ну теперь поняла!Главное,чтоб ещё ответ был в точку,а у меня какая-то бессмыслица.Попробую ещё разик!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Да, да ия въехала!!! Я вопрос не задавала!!! :rolleyes: Сейчас задам!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
НЕ ДАВАЙ УБАЮКАТЬ СЕБЯ ПОХВАЛОЙ -

МЕЧ СУДЬБЫ ЗАНЕСЕН НАД ТВОЕЙ ГОЛОВОЙ.

КАК НИ СЛАДОСТНА СЛАВА, НО ЯД НАГОТОВЕ

У СУДЬБЫ. БЕРЕГИСЬ ОТРАВИТЬСЯ ХАЛВОЙ!


Вот что мне посоветовал Рубаи на вопрос, удастся ли мне удачно совмещать две работы!!!  :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Жасмин*,
 Жаннуль, как вы там поживаете?сегодня в Комсомлке прочитала, какие страсти у вас там творятся....

----------


## Гвиола

*marisha612*, я упала со стула!!!У меня тоже был стих про отравленную халву.Только по другому вопросу...

----------


## manja

> я упала со стула!!!У меня тоже был стих про отравленную халву.Только по другому вопросу...


а у меня нет...не про халву...
А знаете как можно Мариша расшифровать про две работы... не судьба....
Вот я и пишу прикольненько....

----------


## Медведик

> http://www.khayyam.nev.ru/gadanie0.shtml


девочки...я до сих пор не знаю смогу ли с детьми вырватся на море...но очень хочу..
Так и спросила поеду ли???
ОТВЕТ:

ПРОЩАЛАСЬ КАПЛЯ С МОРЕМ -- ВСЯ В СЛЕЗАХ!

СМЕЯЛОСЬ ВОЛЬНО МОРЕ - ВСЕ В ЛУЧАХ:

"ВЗЛЕТАЙ НА НЕБО, УПАДАЙ НА ЗЕМЛЮ -

КОНЕЦ ИЗВЕСТЕН - ВНОВЬ В МОИХ ВОЛНАХ".


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Кстати...вы не поверите..но я вновь перекрасилась))) Угадайте каим цветом мои волосы теперь???kuku

----------


## Гвиола

> Кстати...вы не поверите..но я вновь перекрасилась))) Угадайте каим цветом мои волосы теперь???


Блонди???
А я постриглась!

----------


## Katjatja

> девочки...я до сих пор не знаю смогу ли с детьми вырватся на море...но очень хочу..
> Так и спросила поеду ли???
> ОТВЕТ:
> 
> ПРОЩАЛАСЬ КАПЛЯ С МОРЕМ -- ВСЯ В СЛЕЗАХ!
> 
> СМЕЯЛОСЬ ВОЛЬНО МОРЕ - ВСЕ В ЛУЧАХ:
> 
> "ВЗЛЕТАЙ НА НЕБО, УПАДАЙ НА ЗЕМЛЮ -
> ...


по моему тут конкретно написано что ты едешь в этом году и в следующем тожеkuku

а я до сих пор еще не знаю уеду ли я из Песчаного.:smile:

у меня на вопросы какая то лабуда не по теме была несколько раз.
а  так классно по любой книжке вопросы задавать. страницу и строку по счету снизу сверху.

----------


## sokolixa

ВСЕМ БА-А-А-А-АЛШО-О-О-ОЙ ПРИВЕТ!!!
Аж целую неделю не была на форуме - компьютер был в ремонте.
Наконец-то его сделали!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ой....
Я не сохранила, что мне Хайям ответил... Но там были слова со смыслом, что нужно пить и что скоро в прах ты будешь обращён...  :Vah:

----------


## Volodя

> компьютер был в ремонте.


А на этот случай на чердаке должен быть ещё один, запасный.:wink::biggrin:

----------


## sokolixa

> А на этот случай на чердаке должен быть ещё один, запасный.
> __________________


Учту на будущее... :biggrin:

----------


## Сильва

Девочки из НОВОСИБИРСКА!
К вам большущая просьба. Пишу сюда, потому что все, кто может помочь - в "позитиве"...
Одному хорошему человеку нужно помочь найти сестру, с которой они не виделись с ..........66го года. Печальная история такова. В Бердске жила семья - 5 детей, 3 девочки, 2 мальчика. В течение одного года, в 1966м умирают и мать, и отец, от рака. Дети остаются с бабушкой, по советским законам, не могущей поднять детей. И "доброе" государство отправило детишек по разным детдомам. Одного - в Барнаул, троих - в Новосиб, а самую младшую - в детский дом в Болотном. Сейчас двоих уже нет в живых, а средняя сестра разыскивает младшую - *Горохову Татьяну Дмитриевну, 1962го или 63го года рождения*. Она искала её в конце 70х, но девочку удочерили, и давать адрес приёмных родителей, конечно, никто не стал. Смотрела по инету - Болотнинский детдом расформирован, так что найти отсюда нет никакой возможности. Она писала в "Ищу тебя", пока ответа нет.
Вот такая сложная история. Наверняка фамилия уже другая, может, Татьяна и не помнит, что у неё есть братья-сёстры, ей было всего 3 года... А сестра мается. Ей сейчас 57 лет.
Но вдруг у вас есть возможность выхода на архивы Болотнинского детдома, это через облоно, наверное. Просто помните о просьбе - может, случай представится...

----------


## julia2222

*Сильва*, :flower: 
Светуль! Сколько же тепла в твоей душе! И как важно То, чем Ты занимаешься. :Aga:  Я сама с 9 Мая пропадаю на поисковых сайтах,* Марьина Тема* подтолкнула меня к активным действиям по поиску сведений и документов о моём Дедуле по отцовской линии, который пропал без вести в войну. До 9 Мая я о нём знала только фамилию и имя... и всё. Сейчас уже много известно: отчество, год рождения, где жил до войны, в какой дивизии служил, когда и где именно пропал без вести. Продолжаю искать, в будущем напишу подробнее.

----------


## Курица

*Что – самая сладкая сладость на свете?
Сахар – могла я когда-то ответить.
Мед, мармелад, пастила.. и щербет..
Только теперь поняла я ответ -

Родного ребеночка – запах макушки,
Что остается на нашей подушке,Пальчики нежные.. и ноготки–
Попка, коленочки…и локотки…

Что – самая горькая горечь на свете?
Горчица – могла я когда-то ответить…
Редька и уксус… полынь и хинин..
Ну а теперь – мой ответ – лишь один:

Губки дрожащие - плач на подходе
Вот от чего мое сердце заходит
Самая горечь – родного ребенка –
Полные слез и обиды глазенки…....*
(Источник-Инет...но...слов нет...)

_Там, где гуляют 
дикие звери,
в чаще дремучей,
в темной пещере
старый разбойник
учил сорванца:
-слушай, о сын мой,
слово отца,
-если ты волком вырастешь сдуру,
охотник придет и сдерет с тебя шкуру.
если же станешь овцою, тупица,
свяжут из шерсти твоей рукавицы.
а если ты станешь бездомной собакой,
палкою будет лупить тебя всякий.
-кем же мне быть, объясни, наконец!-
просит разбойника сын-сорванец.
тот наградил
подзатыльником сына:
-будь человеком,
понял, дубина?
(Г.Сапгир)_

----------


## Абюл45

> Губки дрожащие - плач на подходе
> Вот от чего мое сердце заходит
> Самая горечь – родного ребенка –
> Полные слез и обиды глазенки…....


Танюш, сердце заныло,слеза навернулась...Дай Бог,чтобы все ребятишки,девчонки и мальчишки,были здоровыми,были счастливыми,были как солнышко красивыми.

----------


## Volodя

Немного фотопозитива...

----------


## Сильва

Народ! Ура-а! Мы выпустились из садика! Это был тяжёлый подготовительный процесс, но благодаря моей чёткой организации (без ложной скромности) всё прошло здорово... Слава Богу, позади. Сначала был утренник. Потом я поБабЁжила чуток. Все довольны, и я больше всех. :biggrin:

----------


## julia2222

> Народ! Ура-а! Мы выпустились из садика!


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! :flower:  и жду фотки :Aga: 

Я много писала о моём любимом месте отдыха - Форосе. Этот замечательный природный уголок находится на самом южном берегу Крыма. Там живёт уникальный человек Фирсов Павел Петрович. Вот сегодня увидела его новые фото и комментарии к ним. Спешу поделиться с Вами:

Вместе навсегда:

(“…По дороге от Фороса к храму выше трассы Ялта – Севастополь можно увидеть прямо на краю дороги удивительную картину, созданную самой природой. В порыве любовной страсти переплелись два дерева: церцис (иудино дерево) и бесстыдница (земляничное дерево). Я долго ждал момента, чтобы сделать красивую фотографию – хотелось поймать момент цветения церциса, а цветёт он в мае необыкновенно красиво. И бесстыдница в мае так соблазнительна своей изящной наготой – цвет её коры точь-в-точь – обнажённое тело. Наконец момент соблазнения церциса бесстыдницей снят – и кажется, влюблённые нисколько не стыдятся своих чувств, и даже демонстрируют это всем проходящим и проезжающим мимо.
Ай-я-яй! Как не стыдно!!!
Полюбуйтесь на них – ни стыда, ни совести! …"
(Павел Фирсов. Форос.)

В порыве страсти:


Влюблённый церцис расцвёл:


Смотрю на эти фотки и душа радуется, вспоминаю Форос. А это стихотворение прислал один из отдыхающих:
Черного моря бескрайний простор.
Вид величавых задумчивых гор.
Парков старинных тенистых аллей.  
Птицы волшебные песни там пели. 
Среди сирени и белых роз. 
Помним тебя наш любимый Форос.

----------


## Donald

Люди, хочу обьясниться в любви! Спасибо за помощ и сердечность! Той, что имеет большое сердце! 
Кому? А вот угадайте сами! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/599831.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

*Donald*,Димуля,это наша любимая Курочка меня греет.:smile:
Эх,хотели скрыть наши отношения,а тут на тебе,на всеобщее обозрение!:biggrin:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Всем привет! Вот читала на Sax Forum-e  тему "Питомцы"...Такой рассказ прикольный!:smile:

_Прихожу как-то вечером домой, поел и пошел в зал, телек смотреть. Батя с матушкой в шахматы играют (есть у них такой прикол), в общем семейная идилия. Только я успел открыть бутылку балтики, как появился ОН. По другому описать появление нашего "котика" я не могу. Для разогрева публики он раза три пытался попасть в прыжке в форточку, но каждый раз промахивался и с урчанием падал обратно. Наконец попал... в форточку... между двойными рамами. И как-то осоловело уставился громадными глазищами на нас. Попытался его достать - безрезельтатно, кот лишь в прострации стал что-то напевать (ей-богу не вру). Рамы у нас не открываются, поэтому матерясь под нос снял внутренюю. Что делает нормальный кот? Правильно, делает ноги. Но не наш. Наш почему-то встал на задни лапы, прислонился к стеклу, уставился на меня и... начал мне периодически подмигивать левым глазом! До меня начинает доходить что дело пахнет керосином, родители начинают спорить сходят ли коты с ума. Кот заслышав свое имя приходит в себя и прыгает с подоконника вниз. Прыгает... но в полете видимо забывает о начатом действии и шваркается о пол с каким-то обреченным мявом.
С трудом подымается на лапы, вдруг смотрит на меня с выражением "Мужчина, Вас тут не стояло" и как-то бочком начинает пятится в сторону столика с шахматами. Родители, видя приближение блаженого кота, ласково зовут его по имени и... кот с диким воплем (не вру, это был именно вопль) встает на вытянутые лапы и выгибается дугой. И замирает...
А далее, такое не забывается, на манер заводного, на прямых лапах, подвывая, "уходит" в соседнюю комнату, где его хорошенько вырвало. Не буду описывать сколько воды он потом выпил и как его колбасило.
Разгадка нашлась уже поздно вечером, когда я вышел в общий двор. Во дворе сояли два наших местных нарика и спорили, кто из них выпил оставленое в миске на окне охлаждаться "манагуа" (отвар конопли в молоке).
А котик наш с тех пор шарахается от молока!_

----------


## ovesil

здравствуйте, все, все! как я рада снова очутиться здесь на страничках М С К! 
А то закружилась в делах и выпала из форума надолго. То конкурс в другом городе, то последний звонок, теперь заболела, а ещё выпускные катать надо.  побегу читать о  чём тут все писали пока меня не было. Соскучилась жутко!

----------


## Анжелла

> Народ! Ура-а! Мы выпустились из садика! Это был тяжёлый подготовительный процесс, но благодаря моей чёткой организации (без ложной скромности) всё прошло здорово... Слава Богу, позади. Сначала был утренник. Потом я поБабЁжила чуток. Все довольны, и я больше всех.


Кто бы сомневался... :Aga:  Молодец!

*Добавлено через 42 секунды*
Девчата! Вот смотрю все возвращаются... :Ok:

----------


## свадьба

[IMG]http://*********ru/623417.jpg[/IMG]

*Анжелла*

Подружка, С днём Рождения! и прими мой подарок!(У нас в Сибири уже 28 мая)

----------


## Анжелла

> Подружка, С днём Рождения! и прими мой подарок!


Очуметь! ЛЮбочка, спасибо большое! :flower:  Так еще не наступил. Хотя Дима меня уже поздравил по его времени. :Aga:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Ну вот и ПАзитива добавилось!!!! :Ok:

----------


## свадьба

*Анжелла*

Так я же указала , что у нас в Сибири уже 28 мая, так что я уже отмечаю твой день рождений!
[IMG]http://*********ru/652088.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ПУХОВА

Всем позитива !:rolleyes:

----------


## Сильва

*Анжелла*,


Мы сегодня в ПОЗИТИВЕ - есть повод!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Анжелла!
С днём Рождения!
Для тебя расцвёл на моём балконе этот скромненький синий цветочек!

[IMG]http://*********ru/598837.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

Жил да был один мужчина,
Что на свете всех добрей,
От него тащились рыбки
[IMG]http://*********ru/654153.jpg[/IMG]

и цветы,
[IMG]http://*********ru/652105.jpg[/IMG]

Но однажды он увидел,
Нежный смысл своей жизни,
[IMG]http://*********ru/641865.jpg[/IMG]

Пермячи Принцессы так вкусны...
И она прекрасней стала,
Томно по нему вздыхала,
Расцветали яблони кусты,
[IMG]http://*********ru/640841.jpg[/IMG]

Примеряла - рюши, банты,
Даже встала на пуанты,
Бусы желтые и те сюда пошли...
Ласковой весной согреты,
Распаляя свои чувства -
Принц ударился в исскуство,
Даже бочка в королевстве -
Дивным цветом заиграла,
Кисть живою апельсинкой
Граффити на бочке стала.
[IMG]http://*********ru/639817.jpg[/IMG]

Это все, конечно шутка,
Правда - крепкая семья,
Ты, для нас, Анжел, принцесса,
Мы - не можем без тебя!!
Саш, люби свою Принцессу,
Ты ее боготвори,
[IMG]http://*********ru/645961.jpg[/IMG]

И свою любовь и ласку,
Каждый день - одной дари!
Моя милая подруга,
Поздравляю я тебя,
Сердцем - Я в Челнах сегодня,
У тебя, душа моя!!!!

----------


## Медведик

*KainskCherry*,
Танюш - зашла в 3 магазина - аквагримма НЕТ..осталось только завра в Континенте посмотреть - есл будет - куплю.

----------


## KAlinchik

Всем привет!
 у меня сегодня день начался очень позитивно...во-первых, я всего лишь полчаса назад проснулась: у меня сегодня праздник и муж дал мне выспаться,сам собрал и отвел детей в садик...а я , по принципу :солдат спит, служба идет,начала отмечать день пограничника ударным отсыпанием...
вечером муж ведет меня в ресторацию, в потом в ночной клуб на концерт планируем сходить...
ах да, еще..вчера у нас было торжественное по поводу профессионального праздника...девочки! мне аж 5 букетов цветов надарили...а один полковник подарил шикарный букет роз и сказал, что еще в жизни не видел пограничника, красивей меня... :Oj: 
ниче, что я так?... :Vah: настроение просто хорошее!
всем удачного дня!

----------


## Медведик

*KAlinchik*,
А кто бы сомневался)))) Умница, красавица, активистка и примерная жена, любящая мама - ПРИРОДА ОДАРИЛА ПО-ПОЛНОЙ))))
С праздничком  :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

Очуметь! Татьяна, я в шоке! Ты сказку сочинила? Здорово! Спасибо! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Анинчик! ПОздравляю с Праздником! ПОграничник ты наш! :flower:

----------


## Марья

*KAlinchik*,
Алинка, и правда, у тебя сегодня праздник!!!! ПРАЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!  :flower: 
Хотя я и удивлена, что на Украине день пограничника тоже 28 мая...Я думала - после развала Союза у вас свой календарь профессиональных праздников...

----------


## Марина Дудник

Прибежала с работы и сразу Анжелочку поздравлять!!!! Ура! Ура! Ура! С днём рожденья, дорогая!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: .   


Алиночка! Ну мы то в тебе не сомневались!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  С днем пограничника! Защитница наша!!!

----------


## Марья

*KainskCherry*,
Танюшка - сказка - суперррр!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Хотя я и удивлена, что на Украине день пограничника тоже 28 мая...Я думала - после развала Союза у вас свой календарь профессиональных праздников...


у нас раньше было 4 ноября, но пару лет назад вернули 28 мая...
хотя мы теперь и 4 ноября тоже пьем...:biggrin:

----------


## Озорная

*KAlinchik*,

Алина, поздравляю с днем пограничника!


[IMG]http://*********ru/650059.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ozornaya*,
 Спасибо! фото улыбнуло!:smile:
из этой же серии: мой сын, весь в маму...
[IMG]http://*********ru/637771m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

мой тоже камуфляж ОБОЖАЕТ))) и погоны на плечах и фляшка солдатская)

----------


## Озорная

*KAlinchik*,

О! Еще один защитник растет!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Отличная фотка!!! Спасибо!

----------


## KainskCherry

Все,Медвежонок,мужа собрала и отправила в ваши надежные пушистые лапки!Наталья встретит его и вместе с твоим диском,который она возит в сумочке(а вдруг где тебя увидит),привезет к тебе!Я вою,как же я хочу к вам!Наказала вас обнять и расцеловать за меня,так что,если на тебя обрушаться обьятья-не пугайся-это от меня!!!Люблю вас,очень,мои родный Сибирячки!!!!

----------


## Абюл45

> KAlinchik


 Алиночка,с праздником тебя,дорогая!!! С днём пограничника!!! 
Не праздна служба на границе:
И день и ночь будь начеку,и если враг посмел явиться,
То первой дай отпор врагу.
Конрабандист не просочится
И диверсант не проскользнёт,
Когда могучую границуАЛИНА наша стережет! :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> один полковник подарил шикарный букет роз и сказал, что еще в жизни не видел пограничника, красивей меня...


таки прав!!! :smile:

----------


## гордеева

девчонки все доброго дня, хотя нет уже вечер. Хочу всех поблагодарить кто поддержал меня морально когда заболела дочь. Сегодня забрала её из больницы.Представляете - все нормально, более того, киста не подтвердилась, наша сызранская врач которая вместе с УЗИ поставили тот диагноз, ошиблись, мягко говоря, ну с этим буду разбираться в понедельник, кто ошибся и почему. А ведь та грымза еще и других детей обследует.  а если б наши врачи доверились ей, и ребенка располосовали а там нет ничего, это ж кошмар!а там в Самаре её сразу на следующий день стали обследовать ихними аппаратами, всякие анализы брать, правда платила за все, но это мелочи, по сравнению с тем что могло случиться. Так же они и старшую дочь лечили, лечили, залечили,руками развели и говорят не поймут в чем дело, а когда я в апреле месяце настояла на госпитализации в Самару, то пожалуйста результат, говорили, надо было раньше обратиться, можно было б и раньше все наладить. Так вот с младшей когда началась такая процедура я сразу настояла чтоб в Самару отправили, и вот результат, ребенок здоров! Ну как это так можно? я целую неделю ночами не спала, ревела белугой не дочего было, а оказывается наша овца не правильный диагноз поставила. Ну доберусь я до нее в понедельник. Вообщем у нас всё хорошо!!!!!  Спасибо всем за сочувствие и поддержку. Теперь бегом крестить побежим в церковь. Слава Богу что все обошлось.

----------


## Анжелла

Тамара! Хорошо, что все обошлось. :Aga:

----------


## evochka2777

улыбнуло


СТАРАЯ РУССКАЯ СКАЗКА
поединок
- Выходи, Чудо-Юдо! Драться выходи! Капец тебе пришел! Горыныч был стар и прозябал в своей пещере, лишь изредка тешась   воспоминаниями   о былом величии. Поэтому вы¬зов на поединок не на шутку взволновал его. "Давно, одна¬ко, не было никого" - думал он, спеша к выходу. - "Ан помнят еще. Не забыли".
-   Ну,  ты где, холоднокров¬ное? - орал в нетерпении Витязь,  размахивая  куском арматуры.
-  Кто там? - осторожно по¬интересовался Горыныч.
- Смерть твоя тут. Аллее Ге-махт к тебе в гости пришел, образина, - неистовствовал Витязь.
-  Ты еще щит погрызи, бер-серк, - съехидничал Горыныч.
- Пришел - так говори, зачем пришел. Не ори.  Толком го¬вори.
- На поединок тебя вызываю! Биться смертным боем бу¬дем! Во имя избавления земли русской! - торжественно объ¬явил Витязь.
- Ох уж мне этот великодер¬жавный шовинизм, - выдохнул огнем старый Змей, появля¬ясь перед Витязем во всей красе своей. - Я-то чем ме¬шаю земле русской? Уж лет 100 из пещеры не вылазил
- ко мне какие претензии?
-  Ну, это... - смущенно про¬бормотал Витязь - Положено так.  Ты - Змей Горыныч, я
- Витязь. Положено тебя от¬сюда... Должен я, понимаешь? Должен!
-  Согласно Закону Предков? Удостоверение Витязя с со¬бой? - деловито осведомился Змей.
-  А надо? Может, как-нибудь так? К чему этот форма¬лизм?
-  Надо! - отрезал Горыныч.
-  Давай ко мне начнут вся¬кие    проходимцы    ходить, называться  витязями,  а я со всеми драться буду. Есть процедура   -   предъявляешь удостоверение витязя, ору¬жие... Вот ты с арматуриной явился - это, между прочим, на жестокое обращение с жи¬вотными тянет. До двух лет, между прочим! Меч нужен. И не какой-нибудь - Кладенец! Так  вот   -  удостоверение,
оружие, разрешение на ору¬жие, справка от нарколога, понятые, поединок.
-   Понятые   зачем?   -   сник Витязь. - Развели тут, по¬нимаешь...
-  А затем. Я лет 200 назад одного по-честному один-на-один победил, а потом его родичи по судам затаскали
-  мол, не поединок был, а я его из-за угла поразил.
- Да ну? - возмутился Витязь
- есть же экспертиза, в конце концов...
-  Нету экспертизы. Я ж, в случае победы, проигравшего съедаю. Брезгуют эксперты, сам понимаешь.
- Строгости какие... А ты... -покраснел Витязь, - ты, гово-
рят, раньше самую красивую девушку из деревни забирал что ни год. Все спросить хотел - зачем тебе?
- Жалко было - оттого и заби¬рал. Забирал самую красивую, вывозил к Парижу и выпускал. Потому как негоже красивой девушке   в   ваших   Старых Корчах всю жизнь жить.
-  Правда? А чего ж прекра¬тил?
- А ты сам подумай. Кого из ваших сегодня не стыдно у Парижа выпустить?
-  И правда. - понял вдруг Ви¬тязь. И от горечи осознания разозлился еще сильнее. - Не заговаривай  мне  зубы,   не¬чисть! Меч, удостоверение, понятых, справка от нарко¬лога... Что там еще надо?
-   Справка  об  отсутствии долгов из налоговой, комун-хоза, электросетей - обяза¬тельно.  - продолжил Змей.
-   Мне никакого резона нет
-   долги твои выплачивать. Все соберешь - приходи.
-  Да я бумажки эти год со¬бирать буду! - возмутился Витязь.
- А мне не к спеху, - равнодуш¬но заявил Горыныч. - Я могу и подождать. Иди, иди... Витязь отшвырнул армату-рину и понуро побрел в сто¬рону деревни.
-Да, это! Слышишь? - вспом¬нил вдруг Горыныч. -Ась?
-   Перед поединком не пей, пожалуйста. Печень у меня ни К черту от вас, богатыри русские...

----------


## Гвиола

*гордеева*,Тамарочка,спокойствие,только спокойствие!Бог отвел беду,а значит всё у твоей девочки будет хорошо!
*Алиночка! С праздником тебя!*

----------


## Касатик

> целую неделю ночами не спала, ревела белугой не дочего было, а оказывается наша овца не правильный диагноз поставила.


Может и правда, не стоит Бога гневить, все ведь обошлось! Было бы хуже, если б в другую сторону ошиблись!А так - ты с разборками, там озлобление - и снежный ком покатился......Тебе, конечно, виднее, но....... не горячись!!!

----------


## Donald

ТОМКА! Рад за тебя и дочу! Вот прям так рад, что щас пойду на кухню, и вмажу! Под огурчик... и со смаком! Да Бог здоровья! А чо в скайпе не отвечаешь? Я ж переживал! Чессслово!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Алина, с профессиональным праздником тебя!
А в подарок прими, пожалуйста, 
ЛИЧНЫЙ ПОГРАНИЧНЫЙ СТОЛБ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/620357.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Donald

*KAlinchik*,
Ой, и правда, я ж заДнем рожденья своей Любимой и забыл, что у нас же еще и День пограничника. (отчасти и мой: на монголо-китайской границе служил, правда, в пехоте).
Самой очаровательной пограничнице СНГ, нащшей дорогой (ве всех смыслах) и обаятельной Алинчику - два коротких один протяжный: Ура! Ура! Ура-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а!
Да... Деловой вопрос сразу, пока не протрезвела: а как я приеду к вам - пустишь без досмотра? А как обратно поеду? Вдруг сала больше нормы хапну? Не..., надо с тобой дружить - точно! 
Обнимаю! Гвардии Человек-Нраздник, Я

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Завтра у нас первый экзамен ЕГЭ... :Vah:  Ну, поехали...:biggrin:

(нервный смех)

----------


## Орбита

*гордеева*,

Тамара! Я редко в этой теме бываю. Ничего не знала о ваших болячках. А ты тоже хороша, знаешь же мои координаты, могла бы позвонить мне в Самару. Уж я бы тебе сразу сказала, чтоб обследовалась только здесь, а не в этой Сызрани-Засрани.
По своему опыту знаю, что дохтура там никудышние!
Никогда не полагайся на таких экспертов. Если что - сразу в больницу Калинина!
Ну теперь обошлось - и слава Богу!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Donald*,
Дима, не по адресу про досмотр! Это на таможне! 
Это если ты от таможенников убегать с салом будешь, то Алинчик тебя как бы не заметит!:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

Наткнулась на обалденный афоризм-чисто Инне для стендапа подойдет.Слушайте:
*До мая рождаются дети, зачатые до кризиса. После мая - вопреки.*

----------


## Гвиола

*Курица*,Танюша-ТЫ СУПЕР!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Завтра у нас первый экзамен ЕГЭ... Ну, поехали...


Ксана! Удачи!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
НАташа! А куда ты спряталась? Я тебя не вижу...:frown:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Курица*,
Если в октябре- значит, дружно встретили Новый год!:smile:

----------


## Курица

> чисто Инне для стендапа подойдет.Слушайте:


Продолжу:
-Официант,  можно мне кофе?
 -А я что, доктор, что ли - можно вам кофе или нет?
***
Привет клубу "Кому за 30" от клуба "Кому за центнер"!
***
С какой бы скоростью вы ни ехали бы на своем автомобиле: все, кто едет медленее вас - тормоза, а кто быстрее - самоубийцы!
***
Все что в жизни есть хорошего - или вредно, или противозаконно, или приводит к ожирению...а жаль...
***

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Анжелкин! А ты уже гостей проводила и к нам?

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжелкин! А ты уже гостей проводила и к нам?


Татьяна! Я не гуляла, сегодня целый день за машинкой, шью матрешек. Завтра выпускной, а послезавтра юбилей, а потом срочно на дачу, готовится к встрече.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Анжелла*,
Да уж! Работа прежде всего! :smile:
Что исполнят матрешки на празднике?

----------


## Анжелла

> Что исполнят матрешки на празднике?


Ответила тебе в личке!
А вот и готовая матрешка! И моя любимая модель! :Oj:

----------


## Озорная

*Анжелла*,



> А вот и готовая матрешка! И моя любимая модель!


Анжелл, Саша у тебя - просто чудо!!!   :Ok:  
"И швец, и жнец и на дуде игрец"!

А в этом сарафане его пора уже на подиум выпускать :biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

Отчиваюсь: встретила Диму Вишенку вчера..сейчас идём на выпускной к моему сынишке (Дима будет видеооператором).

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Сегодня впервые на Последнем звонке я плакала...
Нашу школу закрыли несколько лет назад, дети разбрелись кто куда, а один мой бывший класс перешел в другую школу почти полностью. И сегодня у них был Последний звонок. Меня пригласили, я пришла, вызвали на сцену. И когда девочка-тоже наша бывшая ученица -пела песню для первых учителей, я практически разрыдалась...
Вот они, выпускники -2009 года г. Суходольска (немного не все, а я в центре):

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/642901.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

Немного позитива....

----------


## Медведик

Девочки и мальчики...я пьяна и счастлива - сын выпустился из садика!!!!!!...всё прошло хорошо...сегодня весь день с нами был муж Танюшки Вишенки - Дима))))...именно он стал видеооператором нашего праздника!!!!...
Праздник удался....и торжественная часть и развлечения и отдых мамочек! УРЯЯЯЯЯЯ - мой сын взрослый (рыдаю и смеюсь)

----------


## julia2222

> я пьяна и счастлива - сын выпустился из садика!!!!!!


Поздравляю, Ленчик! :flower:  Не Ты одна рыдаешь :Aga:  я тоже, так как сегодня мой любимый племянник Андрюшка (сын Eva-prazdnik) тоже "выпускается" из садика да к тому же ему именно сегодня исполнилось 6 лет, а я не смогла поехать в Кировоград. :Aga:  Так что там сегодня пир на весь мир: и выпускной и День рождения, празднуют в ресторане, где Лена в основном работает, естественно она и ведёт этот праздник, скинула мне ролик, который будет демонстрировать на празднике детям и их родителям, мне очень понравился! На связь пока не выходят, я даже не смогла с именинником поговорить, так как он в садике принимал поздравления от деток, которые остаются и в школу собираются на следующий год. Жду вечера с нетерпением! :Oj:

----------


## Озорная

*Медведик*,
*julia2222*,

Поздравляю вас с "повзрослением"  деток. :flower:  
Не успеете глазом моргнуть, как и школу закончат...
Девчонки, а ролики выложите?

----------


## evochka2777

Вот что прочитала в местной газете)))

КАК ПРИВЛЕЧЬ МУЖИКОВ НА КУРОРТЕ.

НАЧИНАЕТСЯ ОТПУСКНОЙ СЕЗОН. Это ЗНАЧИТ, ЧТО МНОГИЕ НОРИЛЬЧАНЕ ОТПРАВЯТСЯ НА КУРОРТЫ - ГРЕТЬ СВОИ    БЕЛЕСЫЕ    ТЕЛЬЦА    ПОД ЛУЧАМИ    ЖАРКОГО    ЮЖНОГО СОЛНЦА.    НО    ЭТО    ТОЛЬКО ПОЛДЕЛА, НАДО ВЕДЬ И СЕБЯ ПОКАЗАТЬ,     И    ЛЮДЕЙ ПОСМОТРЕТЬ. СОВЕТЫ ЖЕНЩИНАМ.
Мужиков надо прикормить. Оставьте бутылку водки на пляже. На следующий день оставьте бутылку по дороге с пляжа. И так далее. Последнюю надо оставить около кровати в вашем номере. И не мелочитесь. А то отпуск закончится, а вы все ещё расставляете бутылки в коридоре гостиницы.
ПОДГОВОРИТЕ ПОДРУГУ ПРИВЯЗАТЬ ВАС В УКРОМНОМ МЕСТЕ К ДЕРЕВУ. НАВЕРНЯКА КАКОЙ-НИБУДЬ РЫЦАРЬ СПАСЕТ ВАС, ПОСЛЕ ЧЕГО, МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ,ДАЖЕ ОТВЯЖЕТ ОТ ДЕРЕВА. НА ВСЯКИЙ СЛУЧАЙ ПОПРОСИТЕ ПОДРУГУ ВЕЧЕРОМ ВАС ПРОВЕРИТЬ.
Плавая на надувном матрасе прямо под вышкой для прыжков, вы покажете мужчинам, что больше ждать милостей от природы вы не намерены!
ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО СЛЕДИТЕ ЗА МУЖЧИНАМИ НА ПЛЯЖЕ. ЕСЛИ КОГО-ТО СМОРИЛ СОН, ОН ОТВЕРНУЛСЯ К СТЕНЕ И ЗАХРАПЕЛ — ЭТО НЕ ВАШ ВЫБОР!
Почаще роняйте что-нибудь в противополож¬ную от мужчины сторону, после чего тщательно, не торопясь, поднимайте.
А ВОТ ДЕЛАТЬ ГРОМОГЛАСНЫЕ ЗАЯВЛЕНИЯ «ЗДЕСЬ ЕСТЬ в
КОНЦЕ КОНЦОВ МУЖИКИ ИЛИ НЕТ?» НЕ РЕКОМЕНДУЕМ. ВСЕ РЕШАТ, ЧТО ВАМ НУЖНО ПЕРЕДВИНУТЬ РОЯЛЬ ИЛИ ВБИТЬ ГВОЗДЬ, ИЛИ ВЫНЕСТИ ВЕДРО С МУСОРОМ. ХОТЯ ОТКУДА В ГОСТИНИЧНОМ НОМЕРЕ ВЕДРО С МУСОРОМ ИЛИ РОЯЛЬ? НЕВАЖНО. 
МУЖСКОЙ инстинкт ВСЕ РАВНО ЗАСТАВИТ ИХ ВТЯНУТЬ     ГОЛОВЫ И ПОПРЯТАТЬСЯ ЗА СПИНАМИ СОСЕДЕЙ ПО ПЛЯЖУ.
Очень сексуально выглядят большие накладные ногти, обрезанные «лопаточкой». Во-первых, внимание мужчин вам гарантировано, во-вторых, вам будет немного легче грести.
ХОРОШО ВЫХОДИТЬ НА ОХОТУ НА МУЖИКОВ ЦЕЛОЙ КОМПАНИЕЙ. ОДНА СПУГИВАЕТ ИХ С ЛЕЖАНОК, ДРУГАЯ ЗАГОНЯЕТ ИХ В НОМЕР, А ТРЕТЬЯ ПОД¬СТЕРЕГАЕТ В ЗАСАДЕ И ХЛАДНОКРОВНО ВЕДЕТ ЗНАКОМИТЬ С РОДИТЕЛЯМИ.
Если вас беспокоит целлюлит, вам при¬дётся знакомиться с мужчиной и вступать с ним в романтические отношения, стоя по пояс в воде.
КЛОУНСКИЙ ШАРИК НА РЕЗИНКЕ, НЕБРЕЖНО НАДЕТЫЙ НА ПЛЯЖЕ ПА НОС (ЧТОБЫ НЕ СГОРЕЛ), ТОЧНО НЕ
ОСТАВИТ ВАС для МУЖЧИН НЕЗАМЕЧЕННОЙ! ОСОБЕННО ЕСЛИ ДВА ОСТАЛЬНЫХ КЛОУНСКИХ НОСА ВЫ НАДЕНЕТЕ ВМЕСТО ВЕРХНЕЙ ЧАСТИ КУПАЛЬНИКА.
И ПОСЛЕДНЕЕ: если уж вы решили
воспользоваться нашими советами,
то когда они сработают — не ломайтесь!
А то зачем мы их писали?

----------


## bulya

Наша  с мужем гордость, наш выпускник! Мамочка, уже моему сынуле будет 6 лет!Вроде бы вчера держала на руках!Пишу, а у самой слезы наворачиваются!

----------


## naatta

> моему сынуле будет 6 лет!Вроде бы вчера держала на руках!Пишу, а у самой слезы наворачиваются!


Аленка!!!
Какие слезы!!!! Гордись этим красавцем, что скоро сам тебя защищать ото всех бурь жизненных станет!!!
И сам тебя на руках носить будет!!!
И это все ты сделала сама!!! Такого героя родила и вырастила!!!
Да просто слава и почет тебе, такой замечательной мамульке!!!
Мы смотрим с удовольствием на ваши фотки, и гордимся, что такая замечательная ты - наша подружка!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

*bulya*,



> Наша  с мужем гордость, наш выпускник! Мамочка, уже моему сынуле будет 6 лет!Вроде бы вчера держала на руках!


Алена, бравый хлопчик растет!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## manja

> уже моему сынуле будет 6 лет!


насьтоящий богатырь будет, маму на руках будет носить, и жену свою тоже...
А улыбается замечательно....
Очень хороший мальчик....
Счастья ему и родителям....

----------


## Медведик

Всем доброе утро!!! 
Вчера вышла на связь Лесюня...передавала всем привет)

Мы поехали в баню и на дач к родителям!...до встречи)

----------


## sokolixa

Всем доброго и счастливого дня!!!
Я пошла на грядки...

А это - ВАМ:

----------


## Абюл45

> я пьяна и счастлива - сын выпустился из садика!!!!!!...





> я тоже, так как сегодня мой любимый племянник Андрюшка





> Наша с мужем гордость, наш выпускник


 Девочки - мамочки,тети и папочки! Поздравляю вас  :flower:  с выпуском ваших ребятишек,это самое золотое и не повторимое времечко.Быть рядом с ними,праздновать каждый шаг - это самая высшая награда в нашей жизни.:smile:

----------


## Donald

Та-а-ак, купцы, выставляю товар лицом! Свежайший - только вчера из сада выпустились! Умница, красвица, рукодельница. и...вааще! Моя доча!
Это мы в саду, уже объелись сладостейкомпотовпирожныхфруктовсоков, и релаксируем...

[IMG]http://*********ru/614269.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

> Donald


 Дима,ты просто ПРЫНЦЕСУ "родил", полная копия папы(я невидела конечно маму,но думаю,что что-то тоже есть)...ох и жанихов будет...не отобьётесь :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

А мой сын в садик решил не ходить,сразу в школу!
[IMG]http://*********ru/613244m.jpg[/IMG]
Извините за качество.Фото с телефона дочки!

А это моя дочура два года назад!
[IMG]http://*********ru/612220m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

Все хвалятся, и я хочу: а моя* Алевтинка*(крестница-племянница) из начальной школы выпустилась!!!

Это она экспериментирует с аквагримом...
[IMG]http://*********ru/605052m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

> Гвиола





> Курица


 Наташенька,Танюш,смотрю и глаз оторвать не могу - ЭТО ОДНО ИЗ ЧУДЕС НА СВЕТЕ - НАШИ ДЕТИ!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*Курица*,Танюшка,ты бы дочкой похвалилась,вот уж красавица писанная!
И племяшечка хороша на редкость! :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Танюшка,ты бы дочкой похвалилась


[IMG]http://*********ru/596863m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

И я в вашу компанию. что ли..
Моё чадушко по имени Антон с моими же племянницами:

[IMG]http://*********ru/592754.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

> Моё чадушко по имени Антон


А моего чаду-чуду тоже Антоном зовут, жалко фотки в компе нет...
И 29-го мы сдавали первую "ЯГУ" по русскому...
Выросли...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Милые девочки, Дональд, поздравляю ВАС с выпускниками. У вас у всех теперь начинается интересная жизнь с ребёнком школьником. Дай вам БОГ ТЕРПЕНИЯ, понимания своего чада и, конечно *МИРА, СОГЛАСИЯ, ЛЮБВИ.
*

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
В честь ВАС и ваших детей из всех орудий залп!!!!!*

----------


## Марина Дудник

*Доброе утречко всем! Солнышка, тепла, хорошего настроения!!!!  * 
         А вот тот что блондин - мой выпускник из 11 класса, сыночек Роман. "Маленький" мой - 190 ростом, 55кг весом, а по возрасту всего15 лет. Рядом мой партнер по ведению праздников - Александр, ему 17 лет. Дружит с Романом, ну и мне помогает, мой "приёмный" (читай прикормленый) сын.
[IMG]http://*********ru/611971m.jpg[/IMG]
Ой девочки - только не говорите, что я своего недокармливаю - у нас все в рост уходит, жрем мы как настоящие мужики - не досыта, а дочиста!

----------


## evochka2777

Хвастаться, так хвастаться.)))
Моя доча Вероника - выпускница. Вот уедет учиться, буду очень сильно скучать.

----------


## sokolixa

> Моя доча Вероника - выпускница.


Какая хорошенькая, берегись, мальчишки (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, чтоб не сглазить!)!
Пусть у всех наших детей всё сложится удачно!...

----------


## Орбита

*evochka2777*,

Людмила, я думала, что это ты. Как две капли воды...

----------


## evochka2777

> Как две капли воды...


))) Ага. Спасибо. Я когда выступала от родителей на Последнем звонке, так учителя некоторые недоумевали сначало почему Вероника от родителей выступает. Потом, конечно, все прояснилось. Я-то комплекцией поболее буду. )))
Я, кстати, Тане-Курочке тоже хотела сказать  - что дочка очень на мамочку похожа. Да, что говорить, от нас все самое лучшее - в наших детях! Они - наша опора и надежда. А мы все сделаем, что в наших силах, чтобы их поддержать и помочь.

----------


## Анатольевна

Ну, раз пошла такая пьянка... :wink: Это моя Ксения - не выпускница, но тоже умница, красавица и просто ЗВЕЗДА... :smile:


                      [IMG]http://*********ru/605850.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

А я тоже буду хвалиться....Догадайтесь кто?
[IMG]http://*********ru/643741m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Догадайтесь кто?


твоя Наташа в детстве имела бы УЖЕ цветное фото...Значит, это ТЫ, Нат?

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*[QUOTE=Гвиола;2344469]А я тоже буду хвалиться....Догадайтесь кто?*

Так легче догадаться 
[IMG]http://*********ru/645788m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

> *Доброе утречко всем! Солнышка, тепла, хорошего настроения!!!!  * 
>          А вот тот что блондин - мой выпускник из 11 класса, сыночек Роман. "Маленький" мой - 190 ростом, 55кг весом, а по возрасту всего15 лет. Рядом мой партнер по ведению праздников - Александр, ему 17 лет. Дружит с Романом, ну и мне помогает, мой "приёмный" (читай прикормленый) сын.
> [IMG]http://*********ru/611971m.jpg[/IMG]
> Ой девочки - только не говорите, что я своего недокармливаю - у нас все в рост уходит, жрем мы как настоящие мужики - не досыта, а дочиста!


Мариша сын красавец. я не льстю. девочки  подтвердят :Oj: 

 190? а говорят ребята до 22 лет растут:eek: а то что весит мало к 20 годам наберет и будет парень глаз не отвесть.

 кстати я за летоа 14 лет под 173 вымахала( а мам то 156) и думали чтож это в 18 булет. ан нет. ьольше и не подрасла. вроде бы.

Гвиолочка,сдается мне что это ты сама родная:smile:

----------


## Гвиола

*Юрий Борисович*,
Теперь даже я не знаю кто это!
Это платьице розового цвета с белым рисунком,бантик тоже розовый только темнее,волосы русые,смуглая кожа и почти черные глаза!
А задний фон зеленого цвета....
А-а-а-а,я догадалась! Это раскрашенный Штирлиц!:biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

А вот моё сокровище!!! Светик!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/611996m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## evochka2777

> Догадайтесь кто?


Наташа, совсем не изменилась... Какой была такой и осталась. Тока прическу поменяла))

----------


## Марина Дудник

Слушайте, как классно!!! Будто семьями подружились!!! Всем дружным семейкам ПРИВЕТИЩЕ!!!  :flower:

----------


## Колесо

Привет всем,родные мои! Давно не заглядывала,соскууууучилась! Вот забежала на 5 сек,а выйти никак...У меня в гостях сестренка,сегодня вечером провожаю,завтра снова с вами!
ТУт все детишек показывают,и я похвалюсь,вот мои красотки,мне кажется похожи,только окрас разный,да?

[IMG]http://*********ru/644766.jpg[/IMG]

Тоже хвалюсь:умницы-отличницы,танцуют классно и просто они мои самые-самые-самыееее любимые!

----------


## KainskCherry

Вечер добрые,дорогие мои!Красивые фото и сегодня,накануне дня защиты детей-это все очень актуально,хочется пожелать вам не знать проблем с вашими детьми,всегда быть крепкой и сильной семьей.Семья опора государства..так поется в гимне семьи,как радостно за вас!Это такое счастье быть родителями,когда они подрастают,напрочь забываешь о бессоных ночах,пеленках,только радуешься-вот она,гордость наша!Пусть взрослеют и радуют,радуют нас своими успехами день ото дня!
Я сейчас сижу и думаю,Боже,дай мне силы выстоять завтрашний день..Обычно мы 1 июня идем в наш небольшой парк,но завтра,я и моя дочка,муж идем в Дом малютки,я видела уже этих деток,они такие..необыкновенные,а в глазах надежда,надежда на то,что в дверях появится та,которую можно назвать Мамой...
Душу рвет просто,готовлюсь сижу и решила вам написать,порыв души,наверное...Мама Курица,ты же тоже работаешь с детками,детками без семей...Таня-я тебе кланяюсь до земли,за твой труд,за твое доброе материнское сердце,ты действительно мама,вот встретимся,я тебя так обниму,за все,за то,что ты и для меня сейчас просто Мама...Фух,выговорилась опять,скрестите пальчики на мою удачу завтра,я вас прошу очень!Ваша расчувствовавшаяся Вишенка.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Душу рвет просто,готовлюсь сижу


Танюшка, ты умница, что туда идёшь работать. Только не СМЕЙ плакать перед ними и как-то показать свою боль. Они чувствуют это, и ещё тяжелее у них на душе будет.
Мы тоже завтра и в четверг идём волонтёрами с командой в дом малютки, детский дом и хотим в Онко центр. Но туда, я тоже морально наверно не готова. Очень жалко и детей и родителей. Видя их беду и боль, тяжело веселить и веселиться.
Но мы должэны, девочки, просто обязаны своей работой дарить радость тем, кто её лишён. Поэтому, если кто может, присоединяйтесь к акции "Праздник детям от души".
Не всё в этой жизни решают деньги.
Мы даже на свои мелкие подарки закупили. ( Спонсоров не нашли).
Милые форумчане, дай вам всем БОГ мира, гармонии, любви. Пусть в ваших домах всегда звучит детский смех, всегда будут только хорошие новости.
Танюшка, ты не одна. Нас много. И ты, солнышко, справишься со всем.
Преклоняюсь перед всеми людьми, работающими в детских учереждениях и делающих для деток не только праздники, но и яркие будни.
СНИМАЮ ШЛЯПУ!!!!!!!!

----------


## гордеева

я тоже покажу свою Лёльку


*Добавлено через 21 минуту*

Люблю ездить на машине!
а ещё лучше кушать!

----------


## Гвиола

*KainskCherry*,держись,мысленно я с тобой!

----------


## KainskCherry

Спасибо,мои родные,ну, с Богом!Я убегаю,вернусь-все расскажу,сегодня так мало спала,переживаю...

----------


## Курица

> Я убегаю,вернусь-все расскажу,


Удачи, *Вишенка*! :flower: 

А я *Медведика* нашла.Не смогла мимо пройти.*Лена*, смотри, какой хорошенький, просто аватарный...
[IMG]http://*********ru/620213m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Курица*,
спасибо Танюша

----------


## KAlinchik

Мальчики и девочки!!!!
Всем, кто принимает участие в "Диминой акции"- поздравлении деток -  от всей души желаю успеха и моральных сил!
сама , по причине основной работы,не могу к вам всем присоедениться,но в мыслях я с вами!!!
Удачи, друзья!Побольше вам солнечных детских улыбок и отсутствия грустных детских глаз!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Девочки, удачи! И выдержки!
Сама по причине заказов, взятых ещё до того, как Дима кинул идею, не вливаюсь в акцию. Но на следующий год - обязательно!

----------


## черника

Ну тогда и я своими похвастаюсь
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/619188m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

О, придумала! 
А ведь можно и 1 сентября что-то придумать, только бы как-нибудь в тему друзей, что ли... И на НОвый год- Дедом Морозом и Снегуркой!
Ещё раз спасибо всем вам за то, что вы просто ЕСТЬ! 
Мысли и идеи бегут впереди меня!:smile:

----------


## черника

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/619188m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*
[IMG]http://*********ru/612020m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

И я похвастаюсь самым нашим маленьким, но самым главным, самым любимым в семье - мой самый младший племянник Егор с мамой Наташей. Моя большая гордость, потому как копия моя (судя по детским фотографиям). Сын на меня совершенно не походит, так хоть племянника дождалась....:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/593588m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня тоже есть маленькое, сладенькое солнышко!  :Aga: 
Зовут Аленка! Через 3 дня нам будет целых 2 месяца!!!! :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/650935m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

> И я похвастаюсь самым нашим маленьким, но самым главным, самым любимым в семье - мой самый младший племянник Егор


Оооооооооой!!!!!! А я с этим пацаном ЛИЧНО знакома!!! И хочу вам сказать, что наяву он еще красивее!!!!!:smile:

----------


## manja

> У меня тоже есть маленькое, сладенькое солнышко! 
> Зовут Аленка! Через 3 дня нам будет целых 2 месяца!!!!


Инуль какая сладкая...Господи, дай ей бог всего этой малышке...Я с утра сегодня такая сентиментальная..Вот увидела и слезы из глаз...
Какие вы счастливые!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Спасибо за фото, очент очент рада за тебя...за твою внученьку лапочку...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Через 3 дня нам будет целых 2 месяца!!!


Ой,как быстро время несется!
а ведь такое чувство,что вчера.....

----------


## orsia

Народ, вы тут о детях заговорили.. хотела попридержать до вечера, принести фотки с работы и выложить в фотоотчетах, но увидев, решила написать сейчас.

У нас вчера прошел день защиты детей. И весь наш парк мы держали втроем (не считая ведущих). Народу - толпа. Но дело не в этом..

Еще в ноябре прочла про всероссийскую акцию "С миру по мишке". И загорелось... Решилась сделать.. И СДЕЛАЛИ! В общем, вчера на нашу сцену вышли 52 ребенка из детских домов..

Ой, млин, слог сбивается, все не так было.. До сих пор душа на изнанку... В общем, проводили вчера 2 основных программы: "Музыка детских сердец" и "С миру по мишке". На эти программы я пригласила 2 наших детских дома - один коррекционный (больные детки) и обычный, а так же школу-интернат для глухих детей. Пригласила не просто. Они готовили концертные номера. 7 детский дом (обычный) приготовил 2 танца (причем, достаточно высокого уровня!) и песню. 6 детский дом (коррекционный) приготовил стихотворение. Его 3 ребенка читали (причем с явными отклонениями), а интернат для глухонемых детей - 3 песни. В общем, сначала, когда вышли танцевать дети из 7 детского дома, вся площадь (а было там около 700 человек просто зрителей) дружно стояла и аплодировала. Причем реально аплодисменты не смолкали (что достаточно редко для детских программ у нас). Потом меня удивидо - стали с ними делать музыкальную зарядку - детишки из 6-го коррекционного дед. дома все повторяли (они все дошкольники были, и воспитатели сомневались, будут ли повторять). А потом мировоззрение перевернулось у многих... На сцену вышли петь глухонемые детки. Жестовая песня. Девочка на звуке у меня ревела в голос... вся тушь ее по лицу ручьями (хорошо, сидят далеко от сцены, артистам не видно). За сцену тут же зашли моя помощница, костюмер и администратор. Их практически трясло. ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВО. Неслышащие детки действительно ПЕЛИ СЕРДЦЕМ!!!! В общем, все были НАСТОЛЬКО НА СЛЕЗАХ... Они в течение программы пели 3 жестовых песни, и все три песни площадь аплодировала, подняв руки вверх, провожала их криками "браво", хотя они этих криков не слышали.... 7 детский дом пел песню. 10 детей в 2 микрофона. Тоже смотрелось очень трогательно. Зрители поддерживали с удовольствием.

А в час дня наступил момент "Х". За 2 недели мы дали "клич" по ВУЗам и СУЗам - принесите мишку или мягкую игрушку для ребенка из детского дома ("Акция с миру по мишке"), поставили на сцене коробку и объявляли на программах.  Так вот, у нас получилось 56 "средних" медведей, 9 больших - можно сказать огромных, и еще около 300 разных игрушек, + люди несли канцтовары. В общем, в пятницу до 9 вечера мы распределяли эти игрушки. Решили, что каждому ребенку, который придет - по одной средней игрушке лично в руки. Потом по 3 огромных на детский дом. В школу-интернат отдали канцтовары, а мелкие и б-у игрушки разделили на 2 детских дома. Получилось по 10 больших подарочных пакетов. Пригласили представителей ВУЗов и СУЗов.. В общем, вывели детишек на сцену - 52 человека и воспитатели. Сначала все представители вручили им игрушки, потом сказали, что у них "дома" остались друзья, которые не смогли прийти - отдали пакеты, потом каждому детскому дому вручили по 5 трехкилограммовых коробок зефира (это от спонсора), и конечно же, вручили пригласительные билеты на аттракционы....

В общем, мои действия перевернули немножко что-то в сердцах людей... После программы мишек еще несли - сегодня повезли их опять по детским домам. Подходили обычные дети с родителями и говорили "спасибо", спрашивали, можно ли принести еще игрушек. А видели бы вы глаза этих маленьких, что из детских домов! Они сияли от счастья! Никто не согласился отдать своего медведя на время катания на аттракционах....

В общем, извиняйте за сумбур, и если "не в тему"... Вечером принесу фотографии, очень хочется выложить....

----------


## KainskCherry

Вот и прошла наша сегодняшняя акция,я довольная и усталая,сегодня ночью монтируем,завтра дам ссылку на фильм и выставлю фото,все получилось!!!!

----------


## Касатик

> Неслышащие детки действительно ПЕЛИ СЕРДЦЕМ!!!! В общем, все были НАСТОЛЬКО НА СЛЕЗАХ... Они в течение программы пели 3 жестовых песни, и все три песни площадь аплодировала, подняв руки вверх, провожала их криками "браво", хотя они этих криков не слышали....


Я представляю, как там все себя чувствовали! У меня от рассказа слезы потекли, а если воочию!!!! Дай вам Бог помощи в благих делах ваших!!!Такой праздник ребятишкам устроили!!!Нижайший вам поклон!!!

----------


## свадьба

Всех деток с праздником!

*
Сегодня ваш праздник, ребята!
Все дети огромной Земли
Друг к другу спешат с поздравленьем,
Желая здоровья, любви!

И мы вам, родные, желаем, -
Растите и радуйте нас,
Пусть сбудутся ваши желанья
И мир будет добрым для вас!

Мы взрослые вам обещаем,
Во всём помогать, защищать,
И в сердце надеясь, мечтаем
Счастливыми вас воспитать!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/624325.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Donald

А у нас с женой сёння... 19 лет...
Вот...

----------


## Касатик

> А у нас с женой сёння... 19 лет...
> Вот...


Счастья вам, любви и......детишек побольше!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## свадьба

*Donald*

С криптоновой вас свадьбой!

Это Вашей жене!
[IMG]http://*********ru/633540.jpg[/IMG]

А это , по чуть чуть( хотя эту дату практически не празднуют)
[IMG]http://*********ru/625348.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Donald

> С криптоновой вас свадьбой!


 Хм... понятия не имел, что это так называется... У меня в свадебном календаре вообще пустое место на цифре 19. 
А вообще то "Криптоновая свадьба".... звучит отвратительно...

----------


## Абюл45

> Donald


 Дима,поздравляю,будьте по отношению друг к другу, мягкими, пушистыми и ласковыми,долго,долго,долго!!!

----------


## гордеева

*Donald*,
 Дмитрий, поздравляю!  :Pivo:

----------


## свадьба

> А вообще то "Криптоновая свадьба".... звучит отвратительно...


Ну может только звучит отвратительно, а вообще:
КРИПТОН (от греч. kryptos-скрытый; лат. Krypton) Кr, хим. элемент VIII гр. периодич. системы, относится к благородным газам; http://www.chemport.ru/chemical_ency...icle_1827.html

(извините, если что вышло не так, хотела как лучше, а получилось как всегда)

----------


## KAlinchik

> А вообще то "Криптоновая свадьба".... звучит отвратительно.


Димыч!ну так придумай что-нибудь свое,исходя из своих особенностей и пристрастей!:wink:

----------


## Медведик

*Donald*,
Димкаааааааа ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!! Какие же вы молодцы)))))

А это моя масенька:

----------


## Колесо

> А у нас с женой сёння... 19 лет...
> Вот...


Дима,с праздником! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
А я в этом году,первый раз за 16 лет забыла о годовщине свадьбы и муж тоже....:frown: Хотя всегда отмечали "День рождения семьи" весело с застольями,выпуском семейной газеты и прочим,а вот бац и забыли,бывает!

Хочу похвалиться моя старшенькая - Женька, сдала первый ЕГЭ(математику) на пять!Уряяяяяя! Завтра самый трудный для нашей семьи(и мне этот предмет давался с трудом) РУССКИЙ!!!Так что,дорогие мои ,держите за нас кулачки!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Лена,*у тебя новый цвет волос?Да простят меня блондинки(я же брюнетка)мне оооочень нравится! :Ok:

----------


## Donald

> извините, если что вышло не так, хотела как лучше, а получилось как всегда


Да брось... Это не камень и не тебе!  :Ok:  Так... просто не звучит! хм... газовая свадьба...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Димыч!ну так придумай что-нибудь свое,исходя из своих особенностей и пристрастей!


Алин, знаешь, я бы назвал этот период... "Второе дыхание"!

----------


## Курица

> Алин, знаешь, я бы назвал этот период... "Второе дыхание"!


Дим, но ведь все-таки с ГАЗОМ-как-никак связал, молодец!!!(воздух-газ????:redface:Сейчас у меня спросят, какая у меня была оценка по химии :Aga:  :Vah: )
Поздравляю твою супругу с таким МУСЧИНОЙ, а тебя- с любимой женщиной, проверенной годами...С прошлого века.А все-рука обруку, через тернии... :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 3 часа 39 минут*
Мне сегодня по эл. почте прислали фото моей бывшей воспитанницы - девочка-сирота, живет два года в семье.У Люды была очень сильная задержка психического и физического развития, чего греха таить, пограничная была девочка-то(в смысле -близкая к УО)...
И вот прошло почти два года.
Как ВАМ Людоня?Когда я бываю у них в семье, забываю, что она -не родная и не помню, какой она БЫЛА...

[IMG]http://*********ru/601811m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ovesil

> Как ВАМ Людоня?Когда я бываю у них в семье, забываю, что она -не родная и не помню, какой она БЫЛА...


Отличное фото Людони! Танюша, ты человек с огромным сердцем это все подтвердят. Поэтому и с детками, которые становятся для тебя родными, всё удачно складывается

----------


## Volodя

> Криптоновая свадьба


А знаете, что дарится? ФОНАРИК с криптоновой лампочкой!:biggrin:

----------


## Djazi

Ну тогда и я покажу своих лапочек. Даже не верится, что когда -то их не было со мной.... Это Алиса- младшая:
[IMG]http://*********ru/612053.jpg[/IMG]
А это Кристина- старшая:
[IMG]http://*********ru/635607.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

а я сегодня фотки своего малипуси выставлять не буду, на ваших полюбуюсь:smile:
перл от моего ребетенка весенний.
в этом мае у нас  в городе просто какое то нашествие майских жуков. они везде. и конечно очень много валяются на тротуарах. Олег мой смотрел на них смотрел и говорит."мам а знаешь что жуки на дорогах делают? они загорают":smile:

----------


## Djazi

> я бы назвал этот период... "Второе дыхание"!


 А у нас с мужем 6 июня будет 22 года уже!!!

----------


## Гвиола

> перл от моего ребетенка весенний.


Обожаю высказывания детишек!Мои  оба высказывали такие вещи!!!!!Особенно сын!
Вот что помню "из дочки" 2 года.Ко мне приехала подруга из Рязани(учительница младших классов),Натуська "Р" не выговаривала тогда.Мы сидим за столом:я,муж,дочка,подруга Лена и у стола наша колли по кличке "Кэрри".Сидим,беседуем и вдруг решили учить дочу этой самой букве:" Скажи "Рыба","трактор" ,позови Кэрри и т.д.Ребёнок старался,но говорил всё через "л".
И вдруг подругу осенило:"Наташенька,а как Кэрри рычит?" Моя дочь,обращаясь к собаке "Полычи-ка!":biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

> Моя дочь,обращаясь к собаке "Полычи-ка!"


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Какая сообразительность!!!Умница!

А я про себя расскажу:было мне года 3-4, я любила хаживать по дому в одних трусиках, заходит мамина знакомая, замечает, что у меня трусы наизнанку и говорит мне об этом, я так гордо, не задумываясь: "Эт, чтоб швы не терли!!" 

Сейчас то мучиться .приходится.....:biggrin:

----------


## ovesil

Колёсико, а зачем мучаться то. Ты ж с детства знаешь что сделать надо. Пусть швы будут наружу! (ох и насмешила до слёз!) 
ой, а моя красотулька сказала однажды когда старший брат сломал какое-то её сооружение  с такой обидой в голосе "Никита, ты мне всю жизнь испортил! Ещё брат называется" мы все выпали прямо в осадок.:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

В продолжении темы: Настёна моя будучи малявкой смотрит на выхлопную трубу машины и говорит: машина курит)

----------


## Volodя

Такая песенка.... Просто завораживает мелодия (музыка А.Рыбака)

----------


## Katjatja

Вова спасибо! музыка действительно очень красивая. и я не могу отделаться то ощущения что  ее слышала ранее. очень очень что-то напоминает.  

может кто озвучит на что похожа?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Вова спасибо! музыка действительно очень красивая. и я не могу отделаться то ощущения что  ее слышала ранее. очень очень что-то напоминает.  
> 
> может кто озвучит на что похожа?


ураааа! я нашла. со мной все в порядке. Вова  А. Рыбак не композитор, а исполнитель при чем его версия заслуживает внимания.:
Secret Garden is a song sung by Bruce Springsteen. This song is the soundtrack of the movie Jerry Maguire.

----------


## Гвиола

Вова,мне за тебя стыдно!Какой Рыбак?Это всемирно известный дуэт Secret Garden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDUjt6iH52E

----------


## KainskCherry

Я радуюсь,как безумная!Мы выбили таки эфирное время и наших деток показали по телевизору!Сколько звонков,шквал,я не успевала трубки брать,и даже мой музыкант Леха-первым дозвонился-он просто выл в трубку.Сейчас выложу фотографии и ссылку на закачку видео в отчетах,запасаемся носовыми платками и салфетками.15 минутная готовность.

*Добавлено через 58 минут*
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...postcount=3654
Девочки,вот сюда и приятного просмотра!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> Вова,мне за тебя стыдно!Какой Рыбак?Это всемирно известный дуэт Secret Garden
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDUjt6iH52E


 :Oj:  похоже частично известный :Oj:  но музыка слышимая, хоть в этом не ошиблась.

----------


## KainskCherry

http://narod.ru/disk/9401663000/june...28kbs.avi.html
а тут ролик о мероприятии и не только

----------


## Volodя

> Вова,мне за тебя стыдно!


А мне нет! Я ж БИСТЫЖЫЙ!:tongue::biggrin: Вообще, мне по барабану, кто поёт, главное, что мелодия красивая, а в поиск задавал РЫБАКА

----------


## Курица

> Я радуюсь,как безумная!Мы выбили таки эфирное время и наших деток показали по телевизору!Сколько звонков,шквал,я не успевала трубки брать,и даже мой музыкант Леха-первым дозвонился-он просто выл в трубку.Сейчас выложу фотографии и ссылку на закачку видео в отчетах,запасаемся носовыми платками и салфетками.15 минутная готовность.


Танюш, спасибо! Ты-стойкий оловянный солдатик. все выдержала...и все же-заключительный кадр...я все видела.Дорогая Таня!Сколько горя в жизни, столько, что я за свою длинную(считаю) жизнь не видела того, что на судьбе моих воспитанников отпечаталось, которым нет и 14...А малыши-страдальцы. наголодавшиеся, неговорящие,не умеющие напрочь улыбаться, шипящие. как дикие котята и втягивающие голову в плечи. когда рука взрослого тянется его погладить. потому что в прошлой жизни рукой ТОЛЬКО давали затрещину, а не гладили по голове... с "госпитальным" синдромом самоукачивания(у тебя в ролике девочка одна. в белом платье. в кадре методично раскачивалась-это и есть этот самый синдром одиночества. когда НИКТО не покачает. не погладит по головке перед сном. песенку не споет...
Все, Тань...зла не хватает...маузеров не хватит на этих мамок-тварей(прости, Господи,но я 16 лет с сиротами работаю!)

----------


## Марина Дудник

> Мы выбили таки эфирное время


От всей души благодарю за то что вы сделали! Дай бог и всей вашей команде и тебе лично - огромного счастья, а деточкам найти СВОИХ мам и пап! Тех кто их никогда не бросит, а будет любить всю жизнь!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*KainskCherry*,
Танюш, наконец-то докачалось, посмотрела.
Нет слов - вы просто молодцы! Может быть, действительно, после вашего праздника у деток что-то отложится в памяти, несмотря на то, что они маленькие, а после ролика - у кого-то из них появятся родители?
И ещё хочу сказать спасибо за то, что вы не стали делать ролик излишне жалостливым, искусственно пробивающим на слезу - этих детей и так жалко...нормальным людям... А тех тварей, которые рожают ради детского пособия, а потом отказываются от детей - ничем не пробить... 
Искренне рада, что у вас самих и у ваших земляков такие большие сердца и добрые дУши. Дай вам Бог...

----------


## Абюл45

> KainskCherry





> Курица


 ТАНЮШКИ!!! СОЛНЫШКИ, ВЫ ЯСНЫЕ, ДОБРЫЕ И ЛАСКОВЫЕ!!! Спасибо Вам за ваше доброе сердце, за ваши ясные и светлые глаза! Дай Бог, Вам крепкого здоровья, не иссякаемой энергии за добрые ваши дела. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

*KainskCherry*
Спасибо...

----------


## Озорная

*KainskCherry*,

Танечка, я преклоняюсь перед вами и снимаю шляпу!!! Спасибо вам огромное за  то, что вы сделали....

*Курица*,

А тебе, Танюша, я бы поставила памятник при жизни за твою многолетнюю работу с детками, которые не знали родительской ласки, за твою безграничную доброту,  любовь и заботу о них!!!
Слава Богу, что есть еще такие люди, способные совершать *каждодневный* подвиг огромное количество лет!!! Здоровья тебе, сил и терпения!!! И низкий поклон!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Почему я называю Таню Курицу мамой...обьяснений тут много,но во многом мы схожи : у меня бабушка сорок лет отдала работе в Интернате,педагогом начальных классов,сейчас ее уже давно нет в живых,но мою Анютку ростила до последнего вдоха,в прямом смысле слова,умерала без мук,во сне.Дочку мою видела в ином свете,чем мы все-говорила-Ангел наш маленький.
Таня сейчас стала для меня действительно родным человеком,фактически заменившим мне маму,так уж в жизни сложилось,ну не хочет она меня больше знать,как бы я не старалась наладить с ней отношения,ладно-это боль моя,с ней я живу изо дня в день.Танечка,мамуля,спасибо...много раз и за все,ты правда мне родная....Сегодня в газету пойду,так что,мой дорогой соавтор,тебя у нас в Каинске уже знают!!!

----------


## Ларико

Девочки! Случайно открыла эту тему вчера. Наревелась, прямо навзрыд. Маме прочитала про детишек. И сейчас плАчу. По прошлой работе тоже сталкивалась с детишками из детского дома. Я в больнице работала, в реанимации. Насмотрелась... хватит до конца жизни. Но когда я общаюсь с людьми, которые по профессии работаю мамочками... я преклоняюсь. Люди с огромным сердцем и терпением.
Кстати, наши Тюменский дЭвушки *Оля-ля-ля и Света Д.* тоже работают в домах ребенка. Мы же тут встречались недавно все и они рассказывают, что детей усыновляли так хорошо по программе-то новой. А сейчас ВОЗВРАЩАЮТ обратно!!!!!! Второй раз за такую короткую жизнь от них отказываются!!!!!! Ой, все не описАть, все мои чувства по этому поводу. Еще раз огромное спасибо!!!!! А ролик я посмотрю через пару дней, скорость будет приличная, а сейчас не могу((((((

Ну еще про "перлы". К сожалению мой Львенок еще не выдает перлы, ждемС. А вот про себя маленькую напишу.
Как-то к нам приехал мамин двоюродный брат (бедолага натерпелся от меня). Мне было 3 года. И видимо он мне чем-то не понравился, хотя добрейший такой. Так вот, когда он ел, я за ним долго наблюдала, а потом очень строго так сказанула: "Не чавкай"! Хотя, как рассказывают очевидцы, он и не чавкал. А потом, когда он прощался, ну и как обычно, дверь открыл и стОит, типа пока-пока, ля-ля-тополя... А я говорю: "Закрывай дверь, у меня коленки замерзли!"

Всем любящих деток! Спасибо, девочки, за то, что вы есть!

----------


## Орбита

Чтоб просто настроение приподнять.

Мой племянник в возрасте 2 лет получил в гостинец коробочку леденцов. ну помните такие -разноцветные! Ходит по квартире и грызет по одной. Никому не предлагает ( жадничает). Бабушка просит: "Илюш, дай бабушке попробовать". Он задумался ( жалко же) и говорит серьезным голосом: "Тебе нельзя. Отравишься!"

----------


## Katjatja

начала темку в отчетах.и пришла прождолжать сюда.

 кроме усыновления у нас практикуют "Воспитывающая семья) это детки которых либо нельзя усыновить( например родители лишены прав не на пожизненно а на какой то срок) или когда родители не уверены насколько они с этим справятся.  берут на определенное время.

знаю одну семью в которой 4 своих детей и 4 на воспитании.   
если детки там в итоге на все время, то как название  без разницы. 
конечно возврат назад это переживания, но детям говорят правду что это на время. да тяжело. но лучше год в семье чем вообще не узнать что это такое. хотя на месте приемных или воспитующих родителей я не представляю как это взял на время. сложная тема.

с лет 10 когда я ехала в каком то транспорте автобус.поезд и почему то всегда искала где маленькие дети, на случай  если что случится знать в какую сторону спасать. ( чтоб не показалось странностью.такие не детские мысли поясню, когда мне было 4 года папа попал в автобусную аварию.и как последствие через год умер. поэтому транспорт ЛЮБОЙ для меня  страшно).

что-то я увлеклась. и задумалась. а не сделать ли  кукольные спектакли для поездки в приют.

----------


## KainskCherry

Сделать однозначно!Они ничего не видят,кроме стен своих домов и площадок для прогулки и все...Так что им нужно общение и радости!*Katjatja*,поговори с Курицей,она направит и подскажет,ну и настроит тоже,я думаю,меня же настроила,а я еще та рева...сильно близко к сердцу все воспринимаю и через себя пропускаю!

----------


## Гвиола

*KainskCherry*,Татьяна,низкий поклон!Посмотрела ещё утром,но только отошла от эмоций!Какие у деток грустные глазки.........
Знаете,а у меня на соседней улице живет семья,усыновившая двух детей(своих нет).Так у них первый с сахарным диабетом(очень больной),они просили второго здорового.Их уверили,что девочка абсолютно здорова.Но через 11 лет у девочки развилась шизофрения!Началось с того,что ребёнок стал кровавые картинки рисовать,невест в гробу.А теперь они боятся,что она их поубивает,потому что ей голос говорит об убийстве.Лечат её,конечно,но то ли медицина у нас ещё не на высоте,то ли Богу так угодно,чтоб они этот крест несли!

Девочки,вам огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Наташа,от таких случаев ничто из усыновителей не застрахован,не у всех известно о родителях,наследственность...
Меня сегодня ткнули так носом,я в шоке,причем на примере собаки годовалой.Сказали-вот у нас женьщина щенка взяла и через 2 дня вернула хозяевам назад,хотя ужас,как хотела...А ты что хотела своим фильмом сказать и акцией,чтоб таких домой брали?Кому они нужны,у нас у самих,мы библеотекари с высшим образованием,есть нечего,а ты о благотворителбности говоришь,тебе оно надо?Я слушала и понимала-эти люди на своей волне,до них не достучаться,им не обьяснить,что радость им нужна,эмоции хорошие-больше,чем деньги всякие....Кто возьмет,...я обьяснила им-хорошо,что вы так во всем ошибаетесь,сильно причем..Пошла один раз и еще пойду,а вы сидите в своих норах и думайте о материальном,раз вам не дано понять...(дальше я ругаюсь мысленно)
Вот пришла домой и прочитала все,что вы здесь написала и понимаю-нас,отзывчивых,нормальных и адекватных-гораздо больше,от этого я успокоилась...как хорошо,что вы у меня есть,такие близкие и понимающие!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*KainskCherry*,так я про что и говорю...Лечать девчонку-то,хотя могут и не проснуться утром.Перережет им горло и ...Ведь не отказываются!Борются люди с недугом.
А на 



> мы библеотекари с высшим образованием,


плюнь!Идиотов по жизни хватает даже с высшим образованием!

----------


## Katjatja

> Наташа,от таких случаев ничто из усыновителей не застрахован,не у всех известно о родителях,наследственность...
> !!!



скажу больше ОТ ТАКИХ случаев НИКТО не застрахован.  нет  решала не писать ту историю. это  в позитив ни в одни ворота не лезет.

у моей знакомой было 8 родов. неудачных. девочки вдумайтесь. не беременностей. в итоге взяла девочку  оставленную. той 3 недельки было. девочку 3 года назад выдала замуж, растет внучок.  и девочка так и не знает что приемная. и любовь там через край и родителей и бабушек дедушек. 

к стати вопрос кто как считает надо ли говорить что родители не родные?
 я считаю что надо, чтобы не было травмы потом.

----------


## Ларико

Наташа! К сожалению, шизофрения -  НЕИЗЛЕЧИМАЯ болезнь. Ужас, ведь такие люди хорошие, выростили детей и что? Ой, девочки! Желаю всем здоровья всем своим близким.

----------


## Касатик

> к стати вопрос кто как считает надо ли говорить что родители не родные?
> я считаю что надо, чтобы не было травмы потом.


Я не помню точно, сколько мне было лет, но я очень сильно маму достала видимо, и она решила пошутить, сказав, что я ей не родная дочь, что она как-то шла и увидела маленькую девочку, которую хотят клевать вороны. Ей стало жалко, и она меня принесла домой.....Вот, вроде, сказка, а до сих пор помню, как мне стало жутко от тех слов...
Не знаю, я бы не стала говорить ребенку, хотя, получается жить во лжи, со страхом, что найдется злой язык, и расскажет все! Ну, наверное, тогда нужно менять место жительства, что б были гарантии. По крайней мере, если говорить это ребенку, то в каком то определенном возрасте, что б минимально травмировать психику.

----------


## Ольга-63

> нас,отзывчивых,нормальных и адекватных-гораздо больше,от этого я успокоилась...


Татьяна! Это очень хорошо, что вы подарили частичку себя и порадовали этих деток. Им так не хватает радости в общении!




> Кстати, наши Тюменский дЭвушки Оля-ля-ля и Света Д. тоже работают в домах ребенка.


      Я тоже работаю в Доме ребёнка 20 лет. Мы уже привыкли к этим детям. Это наши дети, но каждый раз, как поступает новый ребёнок, возникает вопрос: почему? Кто родители? И чаще всего следует ответ: Лучше у нас, чем с такими родителями. Радует то, что очень многие не задерживаются надолго. Много усыновляют, ещё больше берут в приёмные семьи.
      И я хочу сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО всем, кто оказывает нашим детям помощь.
Любую - моральную или материальную. Это очень важно!

----------


## Гвиола

Я считаю,что нельзя родному(а другим дитё взрощеное считать и нельзя) ребёнку говорить,что он усыновленный! В любом возрасте это травма!Вспомнилось,как дочке нашего друга школьная уборщица сказала,что он ей не родной!Девчонку долго из истерики вывести не могли (в 17 лет).Пришлось заставить уборщицу сказать,что она ошиблась!
Мне не понятно для чего раскрывать тайну усыновления?



> я считаю что надо, чтобы не было травмы потом.


Когда потом?Для чего тогда усыновлять,чтоб потом разом убить всё хорошее?Для чего говорить,чтоб ребёнок уважал больше,вот мол какие мы,не родили так воспитали?
Моё мнение: усыновил-это твой РОЖДЕННЫЙ малыш!Родил и отказался-Бог судья!(а так и хочется написать,чтоб тебя черти разодрали!:biggrin:)

----------


## bulya

Девочки, что значит усыновленный?Нет он стал родным с той минуты, когда взглянул вам в глаза!Да, тяжело, и всегда найдется какая-то дрянь, которая захочет изгадить жизнь,НО...Я бы не сказала, может это эгоистично,но Бог дал родителям шанс, они его не использовали!А разбить несколькими словами жизнь, это не позволительно!Я в онкодиспансере была и видела глаза, тех, у кого нет надежды,но как они хотят верить!Вот и эти малютки хотят любить и быть любимыми!

----------


## Колесо

> к стати вопрос кто как считает надо ли говорить что родители не родные?


Я думаю,надо,хотя так не хотелось бы...Но точно знаю,что надо,у нас таких "добреньких" море и ребенок на 90 процентов спустя время,повзрослев, узнает,а это ужас!!! У нас такая семья переехала в другой город,только из-за страха,что кто-то расскажет дочке об удочерении.А изначально,если все грамотно,любя,объяснить...И любить,просто любить!А так,жить в постоянном страхе,что кто-то расскажет...



> Пришлось заставить уборщицу сказать,что она ошиблась!


*Наташ*,не всякая уборщица согласится взять свои слова обратно и потом,не факт что она такая одна, есть и другие "жалостливые",всезнающие, а у ребенка,как не извиняйся потом и не оправдывайся уже сомнение зародилось!

Хотя,здесь не может быть правильного или не правильного решения,в этом вопросе каждый решает для себя сам.

----------


## Гвиола

*Колесо*,Я с тобой не согласна категорически.Да,"добреньких" навалом,но плохой тот родитель,если его дитё поверит чужой тётке,а не близким маме и папе!
Так можно любому ребёнку сообщить,что он чужой!И что?Ребёнок поверит.Разве ты,я и другие не будут утверждать,что это гнусная ложь?Также и в случае с усыновленным!В конце концов покажите ему свидетельство о рождении,где черным по белому записаны отец и мать!



> не всякая уборщица согласится взять свои слова обратно


У меня всякая!И не таких заставляла!Кстати,статью 155 УК РФ никто не отменял!

----------


## Колесо

> Колесо,Я с тобой не согласна категорически.Да,"добреньких" навалом,но плохой тот родитель,если его дитё поверит чужой тётке,а не близким маме и папе!


*Наташа,*я не категорично говорю об этом,просто я сталкивалась с такими случаями и как бы ребенок не верил маме и папе, зерно сомнений будет расти и в периоды недовольства,а таковые есть в каждой семье, все будет обостряться. Мы спорим в принципе об одном и том же ,как сделать лучше ребенку,думаю, любящее сердце матери всегда подскажет как поступить в конкретном случае.

У нас поселок маленький и "на каждый роток,не накинешь платок!"

----------


## Гвиола

*Колесо*,Танечка,даже платочек можно кидануть!Этот платочек статья уголовного кодекса 155 "Разглашение тайны усыновления".Незнание- не освобождает от ответственности!По этой статейке 200 минималок как самое мягкое наказание.У вас в поселке есть такие богатые?:biggrin:
А дебилов везде хватает.Просто обиднее такое услышать из уст родителей,ребёнок(даже взрослый) может это как предательство принять!
У нас много усыновленных и удочеренных,но случай в школе первый и последний(я надеюсь),потому что резонанс был.Я ж говорю,что уборщицу так "заставили",чтоб другим не повадно было!И девочка до сих пор считает,что "тётка" просто ошиблась!
Потому что подключились учителя,органы,род.комитет,вплоть до мэрии!

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*



> зерно сомнений


А такое зерно можно и родному заронить...

----------


## Колесо

> Просто обиднее такое услышать из уст родителей,ребёнок(даже взрослый) может это как предательство принять!


*Наташа*,так и случается,если ребенок узнаёт об этом взрослым и ему кажется поступок родителей предательством, по отношению к нему, и никакие уговоры о том,что хотели как лучше,считают родным,вырастили , не действуют.Ребенок твердит только одно: Вы меня обманули! И ему не интересно по какой причине...Поэтому лучше изначально знать! ИМХО

----------


## Орбита

Хочу поднять всем настроение и угостить вот этим тортом.
На Новый год в Волжском Утесе делают торт в виде санатория.

Угощайтесь!

----------


## Курица

А я вам хочу показать, а каких заповедных местах мы живем! На фото- моя Дана и...лебедь. Это -лесное озеро км в 20 от города... Как вам эта сказка? Кстати, это- открытие купального сезона в этом году!

[IMG]http://*********ru/634385m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Классно, у вас уже тепло.... А мы купаться в июле если начнем - хорошо! :Tu:

----------


## Озорная

> А я вам хочу показать, а каких заповедных местах мы живем!... Как вам эта сказка?...


 
А это - еще одна сказка города Печоры, о которой я вспоминаю с благоговением.

Свято Успенский Псково-Печерский Монастырь

[IMG]http://*********ru/595474.jpg[/IMG]

Мой внучек и монах
[IMG]http://*********ru/643605.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/635413.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
И еще немного красоты

[IMG]http://*********ru/621077.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/612885.jpg[/IMG]

А муж снимал эту сказку на камеру
[IMG]http://*********ru/601621.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Татьяна! Солнышко ты наше! :flower:  Такая ты умничка! Мы с Сашей очень рады, что у тебя все получилось. Мысленно были с тобой 1 июня. Надеюсь, что мы будем решаться на такого рода акции. Я тебя просто обожаю. :Oj:  
Я не знаю как бы я поступила если бы мне пришлось нести тайну усыновления. МНе почему то кажется, что дети должны знать, что они усыновленные. Ведь не тот родитель который родил, а тот что воспитал... Но как это отразится на детской психике. И еще дети очень умеют играть на чувствах родителях и они могут этот факт себе в угоду использовать. И потом пожалеешь, что сказал.

----------


## ПУХОВА

Всем доброй ночи.
И я хочу добавить позитива.
Вот пару фоток  праздников, которые я проводила в одном из любимых ресторанов....
Вернее фоток блюд, которые готовились по случаю торжества.....

----------


## Анжелла

> Вернее фоток блюд, которые готовились по случаю торжества.....


Люда! Тебе тоже доброй ночи! :flower:  Очуметь! А что за праздник такой был? Я не разу не видала такого... КАк мы отстаем от жизни.:biggrin:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Очуметь! А что за праздник такой был?


Хорошие праздники. И ресторан нормальный.
Они молодцы. Если надо-постараются.
Я несколько новогодних праздников у них проводила( иНовогоднюю ночь  4 раза)
На год Петуха-делали аукцион-фаршированный петух !
На год Свиньи -фаршированого поросенка !
Красота- Сила !

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Очуметь! А что за праздник такой был?


Хорошие праздники. И ресторан нормальный.
Они молодцы. Если надо-постараются.
Я несколько новогодних праздников у них проводила( иНовогоднюю ночь  4 раза)
На год Петуха-делали аукцион-фаршированный петух !
На год Свиньи -фаршированого поросенка !
Красота- Сила !

----------


## Katjatja

запоздало но идея помните для праздника ДИмы  с колбасой вакханалия?:smile:

из сосисок построить дом. просто а как красиво смотрится!

*Добавлено через 38 секунд*



> Хорошие праздники. И ресторан нормальный.
> Они молодцы. Если надо-постараются.
> Я несколько новогодних праздников у них проводила( иНовогоднюю ночь  4 раза)
> На год Петуха-делали аукцион-фаршированный петух !
> На год Свиньи -фаршированого поросенка !
> Красота- Сила !


 а какой следующий год по гороскопу? по моему тигра:eek:

----------


## Медведик

*Курица*,
*Ozornaya*,
Господи....КРАСОТА то какая!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
ням-ням - вкуснота-то какая  :Vah:

----------


## Орбита

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,

Люда, ты чё творишь своими блюдАми?
У меня аж в зобу дыханье сперло!
Я так люблю, когда люди подходят творчески даже к банальным сосискам!... Не передать.
Ну все, ночь без сна мне сегодня обеспечена...:frown:

----------


## Donald

ЛЮДИ!!!!! Вы только посмотрите!

АААААААААА!!! Какой кайф!!! Обратите внимание, в КАЖДУЮ игру можно поиграть!
Я уже час режусь!

http://www.15kop.ru/

----------


## Абюл45

ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА,

 Этими шедеврами можно только любоваться, а чтобы кушать такую красоту, надо глаза завязать, чтобы не видеть...как "уничтожается" такая красота.

----------


## Katjatja

> ЛЮДИ!!!!! Вы только посмотрите!
> 
> АААААААААА!!! Какой кайф!!! Обратите внимание, в КАЖДУЮ игру можно поиграть!
> Я уже час режусь!
> 
> http://www.15kop.ru/


наши дети не поймут наверно  кайфа от этих игр. спасибище. сижу играю. уже в морской бой и в городки несколько раз :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> сижу играю. уже в морской бой и в городки несколько раз


Ну теперь точно придется всем лечиться от интернетзависимости :smile:...  когда забудете сбегать на банкетик в перерыве между играми  :Vah:  !

----------


## Абюл45

> наши дети не поймут наверно кайфа от этих игр.


  Катюш, незнаю конечно, но я сбросила сайт племянику(14 лет), играет,спрашиваю, ну как? классно,так что спасибо Димочке!!! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> всем лечиться от интернетзависимости


 ... это неизлечимо наверное...

----------


## KAlinchik

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Люда, у меня б рот не раскрылся эту красоту сьесть…:biggrin:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Дома сплошной позитив...
Не знаю, какая фотка прикольнее...поэтому вот все три...

[IMG]http://*********ru/611873.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/601633.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/598561.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ksana tenlarks*,
Оксана, у тебя кошки тоже форумозависимые???  :Vah: :eek::biggrin:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Оксана, у тебя кошки тоже форумозависимые??


 :Aga: Все в хозяйку!:biggrin:

----------


## Donald

Ой, друзья, посмотрите, как красиво и грандиозно: http://sensation.radiorecord.ru/ Вот это Ивент!!!! Иннуля, питерцы, сходИте, расскажете потом!  Сказка, стоимостью 10 миллионов евро...

----------


## Инна Р.

Ага, возле моего дома комплекс :smile:. Метро Парк Победы... Надо купить билетик. правда работаю 11 и 13 :mad:.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ой, Ё-жи-и-и-ик...... А это к чему?:eek: Новый имидж?:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Наоборот - отсутствие имиджа  :Aga: .

----------


## Katjatja

Ежик ежик фыр фыр
ты колючий фыр фыр фыр.( песенка такая классная на минуте славы была,  ребенок мой ее обожает)

Инночка я думала что мне мерещится.
с новым тельцем!

----------


## Озорная

*Donald*,
[quote=Donald]
Ой, друзья, посмотрите, как красиво и грандиозно: http://sensation.radiorecord.ru/ Вот это Ивент!!!! Иннуля, *питерцы*, сходИте, расскажете потом! Сказка, стоимостью 10 миллионов евро...
QUOTE]

Дима, обязательно схожу и расскажу, если..... успею накопить денежек на входной билетик.... :eek:kuku 

А хоцццааа очччеееннноооо!!!!.... :Aga:

----------


## Donald

> Дима, обязательно схожу и расскажу, если..... успею накопить денежек на входной билетик...


Да уж... я посмотрел... от 3 до 7 тыщ! Но того, думаю, стоит... Правда, сын у меня(он учится в Питере в ЛГУКИ), решил не ходить и сэкономить и купил билеты на ...Линкин Парк! Даже домой из-за этого не едет! О, как!

----------


## Djazi

> Наоборот - отсутствие имиджа .


Инна это  ты ?:redface:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Инна это ты ?


Ага  :Aga:

----------


## Курица

Маленький мальчик спросил маму: "Почему ты плачешь?"
- Потому что я - *женщина.*
- Я не понимаю!
Мама обняла его и сказала: "Этого ты не поймёшь никогда".
Тогда мальчик спросил у отца "Почему мама иногда плачет без причин?" - "Все женщины иногда плачут без причин" - всё, что смог ответить отец.
Потом мальчик вырос, стал мужчиной, но не переставал удивляться: *"Почему же женщины плачут?"*
Наконец он спросил у Бога. И Бог ответил:

"Задумав женщину, Я хотел, чтобы она была совершенной.
Я дал ей плечи такие сильные, чтобы держать весь мир, и такие нежные, чтобы поддерживать детскую головку.
Я дал ей дух настолько сильный, чтобы вынести роды и другую боль.
Я дал ей волю, настолько сильную, что она идёт вперёд, когда другие падают, и она заботится о павших и больных, и усталых, не жалуясь.
Я дал ей доброту любить детей при любых обстоятельствах, даже если они обижают её.
Я дал ей силу поддерживать мужа, несмотря на все его недостатки.
Я сделал её из его ребра, чтобы она защищала его сердце.
Я дал ей мудрость понять, что хороший муж никогда не причиняет жене боль намеренно, но иногда испытывает её силу и решимость стать рядом с ним, без колебаний.
И, наконец, Я дал ей слёзы. И право проливать их, где и когда необходимо.

И тебе, сын Мой, надо понять, что красота женщины не в её одежде, причёске или маникюре.
Её красота  - в глазах, которые открывают дверь к её сердцу. 
Тому месту, где обитает любовь".

----------


## KainskCherry

Иннуся,Ежик-это хорошо,это не Скунс!:wink:Значит наша Иннуся стала топать по ночам,чтоб соседи не спали...дорогая-яблочко или грибочек?! :Aga:

----------


## свадьба

Привет всем! Хочу поделиться : молодые попросили медленный танец для своих друзей, предложила вот это: http://www.***********/music/30102722/

----------


## Katjatja

> Привет всем! Хочу поделиться : молодые попросили медленный танец для своих друзей, предложила вот это: http://www.***********/music/30102722/


 песня до мурашек. одна из любимых. 
"Confessa" перевод : конечно слова не понимают 99,9% но по моему там такой надрыв что и без слов ясно.

Мне призналась любовь моя,
Что я больше не тот единственный,
Чувства все - лишь история
О былом, о былом таинственном.
Нет меня в душе твоей,
И не ясно: где ложь, где истина;
Горечь, нежность любви моей - 
Все немыслимо.
Почему ты теперь другая,
Почему стала вдруг чужой,
Почему ты одна такая,
И не будет нам любви иной.
Все, что было невосполнимо,
И лишь холодом веет прошлое,
Время льется неотвратимо,
И любовь наша в бездну брошена.
Нет меня в душе твоей,
И не ясно: где ложь, где истина;
Горечь, нежность любви моей - 
Все немыслимо.
Почему ты теперь другая,
Почему стала вдруг чужой,
Почему ты, ты одна такая,
И не будет нам любви иной.
Когда вечер приходит
С тенью робкою воспоминаний,
Открывается бездна
Глубже, тише, темнее, чем море,
Темнее, чем море.
Почему ты одна такая,
И не будет нам любви иной.
Все, что было невосполнимо,
И лишь холодом веет прошлое,
Время льется неотвратимо,
И любовь наша в бездну брошена.
Нет меня в душе твоей,
И не ясно: где ложь, где истина,
Горечь, нежность любви моей - 
Все немыслимо.

Почему ты одна такая,
И не будет нам любви иной...

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
слушайте а почем о Челентано бытует мнение мол страшный как далее любое на выбор.
по моему это совершенно не так. хорошее мужское лицо. :Oj: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1VGoKBKR3I

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А почему такая грустная песня для друзей? Они что, растаются?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Значит наша Иннуся стала топать по ночам,чтоб соседи не спали...дорогая-яблочко или грибочек?!


Почему яблочки - грибочки??? У меня на даче под диваном на веранде 10 лет жили ежики - они обожают мясо ( особенно шашлык), колбасу, рыбу, курицу и кошачий корм - а яблочки не ели вообще  :Vah: . Каждый год к концу лета становились ручными - когда мы жарим шашлыки и тут же едим ( веранда открытая, на улице), бросишь на пол кусочек - сразу выбегают и забирают. с котом из его миски по очереди ели. сидят ждут, когда кот отойдет и как только он от миски отвалит - они всей компанией к миске. Миска на крыльце стояла, и мы все туда - сюда ходили, но ежики не сильно пугались. Иногда в дом заходили. Прикольно у нас однажды было - насыпала им остатки макарон - длинные такие, толстые. Прибежал ежик в дом с макарониной в зубах - сам бежит, а макаронина за ним - по полу...
Хозяйка я не рачительная, поэтому у нас всегда было много отходов. И одна моя подруга из Ярославля,которая в целях экономии всю жизнь питается овощами,  приезжая к нам всегда говорила: Хочу быть вашим ежиком...
А вот когда мы перестали там летом постоянно жить - и ежики пропали.  :Tu:

----------


## Медведик

Всё - я побежала на юбилей...последний раз вела семейный банкет ровно год назад.трясёт как осиновый лист (сколько работаю - всегда ДИКО волнуюсь)..
С Богом!!! Всем доброго вечера)

----------


## manja

> Всё - я побежала на юбилей...последний раз вела семейный банкет ровно год назад.трясёт как осиновый лист (сколько работаю - всегда ДИКО волнуюсь)..
> С Богом!!! Всем доброго вечера)


все получится, все сложится, вот увидишь....

----------


## Katjatja

Леночка удачи!

----------


## свадьба

> А почему такая грустная песня для друзей? Они что, растаются?


Да, совершенно верно, после банкета, молодые сразу уезжают, и не просто уезжают а на п. м. ж. в  Москву, жених военный,  конечно заранее всё уже у них подготовлено, заказан аватобус для гостей, который будет следовать за машиной молодых, при въезде на привокзальную площадь друзья повешают расстяжкус надписью:"Мы любим вас и ждём в гости!" с фото молодых на переднем плане и куча друзей на заднем плане.и перед отправкой поезда молодые договорились с администрацией ж.д что бы через объявлялку, поставили медленный танец для друзей, песня будет звучать всего 2,5 минуты, т. е половинка, ничего не поделаешь, столько стоит поезд на нашей станции, и затем обявят посадку и вновь музыка, вот так под танцующие пары должны будут отчалить молодые.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Всё - я побежала на юбилей...последний раз вела семейный банкет ровно год назад.трясёт как осиновый лист (сколько работаю - всегда ДИКО волнуюсь)..
> С Богом!!! Всем доброго вечера)


 К чёрту!

----------


## Katjatja

> Да, совершенно верно, после банкета, молодые сразу уезжают, и не просто уезжают а на п. м. ж. в  Москву, жених военный,  конечно заранее всё уже у них подготовлено, заказан аватобус для гостей, который будет следовать за машиной молодых, при въезде на привокзальную площадь друзья повешают расстяжкус надписью:"Мы любим вас и ждём в гости!" с фото молодых на переднем плане и куча друзей на заднем плане.и перед отправкой поезда молодые договорились с администрацией ж.д что бы через объявлялку, поставили медленный танец для друзей, песня будет звучать всего 2,5 минуты, т. е половинка, ничего не поделаешь, столько стоит поезд на нашей станции, и затем обявят посадку и вновь музыка, вот так под танцующие пары должны будут отчалить молодые.
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> 
> 
>  К чёрту!


думаю эта песня пробьет на слезу даже тех кто не плакал никогда. (ИМХО я бы поставила что-то на понятном языке и более оптимистичное и с надеждой на встречу) но придумка супер :Ok: . качество правда скорее всего подкачает.

----------


## ElenaS

Пока искала про родственников, нашла про поездку в славный город. В Тверь

предыстория
одно время мы каждые выходные ездили куда-нибудь по городам большим и малым на выходные, дабы приключений запас пополнить, себя показать, людей посмотреть

история
*Спи в шалаше, листком подтирайся )) (с)* 

Что-то засиделись мы на одном месте, что-то перестали мы беситься и всячески саморазвлекаться в сентябре далекого 2000-какого-то года. Надо было что-то срочно предпринимать. 


Хочется приключений чота, - сказала я в субботу, часов в 6 вечера, аккурат после последнего ученика. Этого было достаточно и в тот же день, точнее в тот же вечер, и даже ближе к почти в ту же ночь, мы отправились в славный город Тверь. 


Поехали мы в ту избушку, которая бабушкой папе то обещается в дар, а то обратно отнимается )) По воспоминаниям детства (я была там разово, лет в 12-13) дом просто огромный! 

Надо сказать, что избушка эта принадлежала когда-то папиному дяде. Дядя был в Твери фигурой уважаемой. Он был там как Церетели в Москве. Его скульптуры когда-то украшали город, в центральном парке, например, раньше была фигура какой-то тетки из дерева. Я в прошлые приезды ее видела, а сейчас она уже сгнила и ее убрали. Видимо, в камне надо было творить, а не по дереву, тогда бы и условия жизни были как у московского коллеги ))) 


Хи! надо было видеть лицо мужчины моего, мое лицо и лицо сына, когда он увидел это "жилье" )))) Он так прижался ко мне испуганно, в *****у уткнулся и стоял. У меня лицо, видимо, было не лучше, и мои родители чота там заверещали, что типа "видели бы вы что тут было раньше" )) Мы с мужчиной решились спать в машине. Вот оно, ПРИКЛЮЧНИЕ! )) Я лично ликовала. Мерзли ноги и мы трогательно жались к друг другу. 

Тут я вдруг вспомнила, что хочу писать, встала, пошла к маме. Мама отправила меня в огород. Дойдя до середины тропинки, я уселась писать, причем мама меня смешила, делая вид, что за моей спиной стоит бригада молдаван )))) Бумажечку я интеллигентно положила рядом. Мама сказала, что я, видимо вообще никогда не была на природе, и что посреди дороги бумажки так не складывают ))) Смехом разбудили округу и всех ближайших собак. Двух примерно. 


С легкостью (простите за каламбур), вернувшись в машину, я уткнулась в замерзающего мужчину. В газетах МК в молодости я часто читала про любовников, которые легли спать в машине и задохнулись от газов. Спросила у Любимого, не грозит ли нам это, он успокоил. 

Тут я вдруг вспомнила, что у меня есть мобильный телефон. В мобильном телефоне есть будильник, в будильнике время на 7 утра поставлено, телефон в кармашке, кармашек в рюкзаке, а рюкзак в доме. Снова пришлось вылезать. Дом, к слову сказать, поделен на 4 семьи. В третьем часу ночи, в кромешной темноте я вошла куда-то и хриплым голосом спросила: Простите, это мой дом? ) В ответ мне раздалось ёп-ёп-ёп )) Мой! )) Пробралась по стеночке и забрала телефон. 


Ночью дождь лил как из ведра, и мне снилось что я не знаю как мне быть. Ведь у меня с собой голубое пальто одна штука и ни одного зонта, и что елси такой дождь, то мы не сможем пойти никуда гулять, и что я даже не смогу добежать до дома в такой дождь. И мне придется умереть от голода в машине. И еще я же могу захотеть писать. а тут такое. Сон был чуткий и тревожный. 


Проснулась от стука в стекло. за стеклом стояла мама и прислонившись к обратной стороне стекла, строила мне страшные рожи. Я взвизгнула и спряталась под одеяло. Высунувшись через минуту, я увидела, что их уже двое. Папа был с ней заодно. Ругнулась. нельзя так с детьми )))) 


Мама спросила где мой ребенок. Ответила, что с ними. Она: Он в 4 утра к вам ушел. Я такая Оооооооо. Тут мама типа гыгыгыгы, бугога, обманули дурачка на четыре кулачка ))))) 


То есть, утро начиналось тяжело. К тому же пришлось сходить в ведро. Я была морально раздавлена и просилась в Макдональдс: пописать-покакать-помыть голову и высушить ее под сушилкой для рук. Никто не был со мной заодно. 


Решили вырядиться и поехать гулять, тем более, что дождя как не бывало. Так как собирались мы из Москвы буквально за полчаса, то я даже не подумала про наряды всякие, ибо взяла пальто и юбку, которая по-уродски из-под него выглядывает. Нарумянилась как доярка, подвязалась платочком, и одела пальто. А юбку не стала. )))))

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
*Про День Рождения и Про славный город Ленинград (продолжая тему городов)*


Когда-то тысячу лет назад я была на праздновании Дня Рождения одной интернет-пользовательницы Олеси. 
Там меня, как всегда, споили двумя бокалами мартини и отправили домой глухой ночью пешком за тридевятьземель )) 

Когда я пришла домой, а было это уже во втором часу ночи, мне хотелось продолжения банкета и посмеяться. Почему-то позвонила с мобильного мальчику в Питер. :)) Мальчик там сначала испугался,а потом обрадовался мне, засмеявшись :)) 

Дальше я стала про что-то хохотать мальчику в телефон,а мальчик, со свойственной ему Питерской духовностью и достаточным уровнем аристократизма, пытался уложить меня спать, пообещав созвониться "часа через два". Я, женщина с восточной покорностью и потому согласилась, тем более что деньги в мобиле предательски закончились. 

Мальчик-то думал, что я усну сном младенца, а я не такая:пацан сказал, пацан сделал и я завела будильник на 4 часа утра ))) 


В 4 часа утра позвонила с городского с радостным: "Ну чо, не спишь?" ))))))))))))))) 

Мальчик, по всей видимости, спал тем самым сном младенца, которым была призвана спать я :)) Он еще больше испугался чем первый раз и сначала даже не очень понимал кто я :)) Я даже побоялась что я с кем-то другим разговаривала, но нет, мой был мальчик, мой )))) 

Дальше я, кажется, пересказывала всю свою жизнь за последние три года, а он пытался в перерывах между моими хаха уснуть ))) Потом я стала рассказывать что-то грустное, и он уснул )))))) 

"Разговаривали мы" примерно до половины седьмого утра, я почему-то все ждала 6, я где-то читала что у мальчиков в районе 6 часов утра непроизвольная эрекция, и начиная с 5*50 я постоянно спрашивала, есть ли уже )))) Когда и в 6*15 эрекция не пришла, а потом он еще и бессовестно уснул, я окончательно убедилась в том, что в Питере мужик слабоват )))) 


ЗЫ:  а с утра я мучалась угрызениями совести, боялась что теперь мне никто не будет давать номера своих телефонов, и вообще )))) 

ЗЗЫ: и с ужасом ожидала счета за телефон :)))))))))))

----------


## Марина Дудник

*ElenaS*, 

Супер!!! Насмешила!!! Спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Ребята, поздравьте нас! Сегодня моя старшенькая получила диплом об окончании института. Красненький.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Принимайте наши искренние поздравления!!! Удачи в дальнейшем!!! И самое главное теперь найти работу по специальности!!! Так держать!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Volodя

> Ребята, поздравьте нас! Сегодня моя старшенькая получила диплом об окончании института. Красненький.


СТОООП! На фотке ВЫ???????:wink:

----------


## shoymama

Похожи, правда? Это моя Катюша.

----------


## Volodя

> Похожи, правда?


Если честно, то сразу посмотрел на фото, вижу диплом у ШОУМАМЫ... Так и подумал что вы на фотке, и понял, что ваш пост... Когда прочёл то, что большими буквами написано, понял...

----------


## свадьба

> Ребята, поздравьте нас! Сегодня моя старшенькая получила диплом об окончании института. Красненький.


Это твоей Катюше:
*В твоих руках - мечта студента!
Ну, что ж, одна мечта сбылась!
И в жизни с этого момента
глава другая началась!
Диплом получен! Поздравляем!
Теперь вздохни! Теперь живи!
Гордимся! Любим! И желаем
удачи! счастья! и любви!*


[IMG]http://*********ru/618049.jpg[/IMG]


*А это маме, за всё!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/607809.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

Олечка поздравляю вашу семью. вот и выпускается птенец уже совсем совсем во взрослую жизнь. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Спасибо всем за поздравления!
Ой, Кать, у этого птенца уже своему птенцу 5 лет! :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> вот и выпускается птенец уже совсем совсем во взрослую жизнь.





> Ой, Кать, у этого птенца уже своему птенцу 5 лет!


Вот так вот....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*shoymama*, :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

*shoymama*,

ПАЗдравляюЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shoymama

Ой, столько спасибов, аж неудобно!
Благодарю еще раз всех, кто разделил мою радость. Вы - мои любимые друзья!

----------


## Колесо

> Ребята, поздравьте нас! Сегодня моя старшенькая получила диплом об окончании института. Красненький.


Оля поздравляюююююююю!!!Твоя Катюшка - молодец!!!Знаю как он достается,красненький!!!Удачи твоей дочурке! :flower: 


> Ой, Кать, у этого птенца уже своему птенцу 5 лет!


Я в шоке....И мама и дочка как сетренки!Так держать,девчонки! :Ok:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Нашел песенку про День Рождения!!!!   Неужели так ещё поют?????   Помоему это в тему!!!  Доставит всем приятное (прослушивание этой композиции!!!!)
http://www.fgets.ru/st/3465/flan/    Жаль что она очень маленькая!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....49706&page=280

Ребята!!!Клякса сделала мне подарок-пост 4191-масляной краской, с плечиком, в белом - моя Дана :Aga:

----------


## ЖасМи

*Юрий Борисович*,
БОРИСЫЫЫЧ!!! Ты кудысь пропал??? Вел ком обратно!  :flower:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> БОРИСЫЫЫЧ!!! Ты кудысь пропал??? Вел ком обратно


Жанночка!!! Солнышко!!!  Я уже сдесь!!!  И даже вместе с Петровной и Курочкой еду (в одном вагоне ) в Крым!!!!!! Мы наверно просто непересекались в темах!!!   Я бываю позно по вечерам!!!!! )))))))))))))))))

----------


## optimistka17

Юра! Как поздравил дочку с Днем рождения? Сюрпризы удались?

----------


## Колесо

Всем,всем доброго дня и хорошего настроения!!!Моя старшенькая,Женёк,сдала сегодня информатику на 5,урааааа!!!Волнуюсь теперь только за результаты егэ по русскому языку.Осталось сдать физику в следующую субботу,но за неё я спокойна, учит моя мама,она с неё в году три шкуры сдирает:biggrin:
И меня тоже моя мама учила,ох и доставалось мне,физику знала как Отче наш,до сих пор что-то нет нет да всплывает...
Только что пришла из бассейна,смыла все волнения утра,так здорово!!!Хочу всех вас обнять и поцеловать!!!

----------


## Абюл45

> Моя старшенькая,Женёк,сдала сегодня информатику на 5,урааааа!!!Волнуюсь теперь только за результаты егэ по русскому языку.Осталось сдать физику в следующую субботу


 Танюша,дочя  - молодец, и в дальнейшем, всё будет только на пять. :Aga:

----------


## evochka2777

> моя Дана


Супер-пупер-фото-модель!!! Мамина радость и гордость! Больших высот желаю Даночке.

----------


## Айсидора

Наконец-то вырвалась в инет! Всех ЛЮБЛЮ!!! Поздравляю с Днем Рождения Александра Сергеевича Пушкина. Сегодня вела Библиофестиваль в этом образе. Постараюсь вставить фото

Pyshkin (copy 2).gif

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Почему-то вставилась только ссылка ...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Сегодня вела Библиофестиваль в этом образе.


ага, а я - то думаю, что это Гугл опушкинсился....

----------


## Айсидора

Посмотрела работы Kliakca  
Анастасии  Андреевны !!! Талантище!!! Красота неописуемая! Как приятно получать такие подарки, радуюсь за тебя  ТАТЬЯНА Курица !!!!

А я съездила через всю страну  за сыном в Алтайский край. Счастлива, что теперь наконец-то он дома... Он там служил в армии. Теперь сердце мое успокоилось. Скажу честно, что отправляясь в дальний путь, все-таки 3000 тыс км и не имея родственников и знакомых так далеко, брала с собой в дорогу телефоны , которые попались здесь на форуме. Слава Богу поездка прошла удачно и я никого из Вас не побеспокоила, но если честно очень хотелось с Вами встретиться...

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Не знаю, как по-другому Вам показать Пушкина - на сегодня изменила Аву.

*Добавлено через 49 минут*
Ребята, поздравьте нас! Сегодня моя старшенькая получила диплом об окончании института. Красненький.

Всем,всем доброго дня и хорошего настроения!!!Моя старшенькая,Женёк,сдала сегодня информатику на 5,урааааа!!!Волнуюсь теперь только за результаты егэ по русскому языку

Дорогие Шоумама и Колесо !!! Поздравляю Вас! Вы замечательные мамы!!! Ваши девченки радуют Вас своими успехами. Скажу честно, мечтала о дочке - получилось 2 сыночка... 
Желаю Жене сдать все экзамены на 5, а потом порадовать маму поступлением в ВУЗ!!!

----------


## orsia

Всем привет! выбралась на немножко с работы - день города на носу. У меня сегодня большая радость - пошли с мамой покупать мне телефон, а купили ноутбук "сони валио". я счастливааааяяяяя... а мама разоренная:))) вы не думайте, я отказывалась, это она настояла

----------


## shoymama

С обновкой!

----------


## Katjatja

Девочки сейчас так с нашей бабушки ржала.

рассказывают на пару с Олегом мне про ворон и как они каркают каРРРРР каРРРР,а маленькие воронята только КАААА КААААА
знаете почему?

ну так маленькие РРРР не выговариваютkuku

----------


## jpligunova

Здравствуйте,девочки и мальчики. Муж нашел песню,можно сказать,установка на весь день,точно в позитив её!http://files.mail.ru/1PDX6M

*Добавлено через 34 секунды*
Я даже не знала,что такие бывают.

----------


## ЖасМи

*Добрый день, форум!!!*

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Юра! Как поздравил дочку с Днем рождения? Сюрпризы удались?


Людочка!!!  Спасибо!!!  Всё прошло на УРА!!!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте,девочки и мальчики. Муж нашел песню,можно сказать,установка на весь день,точно в позитив её!http://files.mail.ru/1PDX6M


Песня действительно позитивная, НО...
*ЕЕ ОКОНЧАНИЕ еще и ЗДОРОВО ЛОЖИТСЯ* на наши "перетанцовки" по именам. которые практикуют многие по типу Цветных танцев.Я ее отрезала как раз так. чтоб она пошла на заключительный этап такого Танца по именам! Послушайте, и скажите, что это мысль! :Ok: 
http:/*************.com/files/b96tzovfy

Спасибо мужу Елены и наилучшие пожелания!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

> Песня действительно позитивная, НО...
> ЕЕ ОКОНЧАНИЕ еще и ЗДОРОВО ЛОЖИТСЯ на наши "перетанцовки" по именам. которые практикуют многие по типу Цветных танцев.Я ее отрезала как раз так. чтоб она пошла на заключительный этап такого Танца по именам! Послушайте, и скажите, что это мысль!


*Таня*,какая же ты молодец!!!Ведь сегодня утром я её прослушала,сохранила,порадовалась какая хорошая песенка и ......больше ничего.А ты - сразу нашла применение!!!! Спасибо за идею! :Ok:

----------


## jpligunova

Точно подходит,спасибо за идею. :flower:  Моего мужа Мишей зовут.

----------


## Курица

> Точно подходит,спасибо за идею.


Лен, мужа-то поцеловала. ИЛИ..два раза надо напоминать?????????????:biggrin:

----------


## jpligunova

Щас поцалую.

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Песня действительно позитивная, НО...
> ЕЕ ОКОНЧАНИЕ еще и ЗДОРОВО ЛОЖИТСЯ на наши "перетанцовки" по именам


Песня действительно позитивная!!!  Жаль только про Юр ничего нету!!!  Наверное имя редкое  ))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Гвиола

*Юрий Борисович*,да Глюкоза целую песню посвятила Юре!И я подозреваю,что Борисовичу....:cool:

----------


## Курица

*Люди добрые!* Сейчас прочитала у *Тани -Вишенки* статус в скайпе*:Вывихнула ногу-нетранспортабельна...*КТО_НИБУДЬ ЧТО_НИБУДЬ об этом знает? В скайпе ее нет...

----------


## tatusya

> КТО_НИБУДЬ ЧТО_НИБУДЬ об этом знает?


Я разговаривала с ней. У нее радость, приехал папа.Все у нее хорошо, только ножка распухла. Но нашими молитвами- все будет у нее хорошо.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Хочется поделиться своей радостью. Маму перевели из реанимации в обычную палату. Ей НАМНОГО лучше.
Я не писала, не хотелось взваливать на Вас свои проблемы, да и боялась, честно говоря, что будет дальше, да и не до этого было. Маму увезли по "скорой" с высоченным давлением. Сейчас состояние стабилизировалась, и я за 3 дня первый раз приехала домой переодеться. Спешу рассказать Вам.
Здоровья всем! Берегите себя и своих близких

----------


## tatusya

> первый раз приехала домой


Держись, Светлана! Все будет хорошо,с Божьей помощью мама быстро пойдет на поправку.Знает точно- рядом с ней замечательная дочь. Здоровья тебе, терпения и сил.
Всем до свидания! Уезжаю на 4 дня отдыхать в Святогорье.Наберусь сил:smile: и снова в бой. :redface:Всех люблю.:wink: Не скучайте. :Ok:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Svetllana*,
Здоровья твоей маме и сил тебе. И никогда не опускать руки.
Мне это знакомо, мама 9 месяцев лежала парализованная, в больнице вообще сказали: саркома, не тратьтесь... И вот уже 8 лет она живет и даже ходит.

----------


## Курица

> Держись, Светлана! Все будет хорошо,с Божьей помощью мама быстро пойдет на поправку.Знает точно- рядом с ней замечательная дочь.


Светлана!Надо выстоять!Крепись-от твоего состояния и самочувствия сейчас зависитЕЕ здоровье!

----------


## Гвиола

*Svetllana*,мы помолимся!

----------


## maxim4ik77

*Svetllana*,
 Мама поправляется?! - разделяем всей семьей твою радость.
Держись. крепись! Береги родственников и СЕБЯ!
Все будет ХОРОШО!

----------


## Katjatja

> Песня действительно позитивная, НО...
> *ЕЕ ОКОНЧАНИЕ еще и ЗДОРОВО ЛОЖИТСЯ* на наши "перетанцовки" по именам. которые практикуют многие по типу Цветных танцев.Я ее отрезала как раз так. чтоб она пошла на заключительный этап такого Танца по именам! Послушайте, и скажите, что это мысль!
> http:/*************.com/files/b96tzovfy
> 
> Спасибо мужу Елены и наилучшие пожелания!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


думала писать или нет и все же напишу. как-топриходилось РАБОТАТЬ с одной религиозной организацией, как раз занималась оформлением песен. может с тех пор а может и нет но песни такие не могу нормально воспринимать.ИМХО чувствуется песня 100% вариант пения на религиозных новособраниях и американских проповедях.  поэтому использовать точно не буду. возможно это субъективно, но перебороть не могу.

----------


## Гвиола

> чувствуется песня 100% вариант пения на религиозных новособраниях и американских проповедях.


Никак не пойму,чем плохи американские проповеди и религиозные собрания?Песня  действительно похожа на проповедь,но ещё она похожа на установку на позитиФФ, и медитацию,и просто молитву.Разве это плохо?

----------


## Сильва

*Svetllana*,
 Рада опять видеть твою улыбку...:smile: Всё будет хорошо!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Svetllana,я тоже верю,что все уладится,и от меня-скорейшего выздоровления!!!
Девочки,у меня тоже все наладилось почти,я уже передвигаюсь,вчера прыгала-вспоминала классики по дому целый день.Подвернула нелепо,из машины так вылезла..до следующей свадьбы заживет!!Нет,так в шлепках пойду или в ластах:smile:.Спасибо за заботу огромное!!!Люблю вас!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> Никак не пойму,чем плохи американские проповеди и религиозные собрания?Песня  действительно похожа на проповедь,но ещё она похожа на установку на позитиФФ, и медитацию,и просто молитву.Разве это плохо?


Наташа я не написала что они плохие.:smile:
 просто  (именно я) такие вещи воспринимаю далеко не с позитивным настроением. почему и как писать не буду чтобы не поднять споры по религиозной тематике. 
поэтому и подписалась ИМХО.  а следовательно по доброй воле не использую. но это не значит что песня не пойдет у кого то другого. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 8 часов 0 минут*
девчата даже не знаю в какую тему пойти,наверное сюда.

 правда не позитив. у нас тут после 6 июня выборов  в стране полный дурдом, и такая волна страха накатила и  в первые мелькнуло а правильно ли  что я еду в Крым. то что планируется сделать в стране даже писать не буду это ни в одни рамки не лезет, но поверьте Пикалево отдыхает( прости Жанусь).у нас некому прилететь на вертолетах и  твердой рукой сдвинуть дело с мертвой точки.

 поэтому сижу сейчас в таком оцепенении, заказов почти нет, ребенка поднимать. и я честно хочу вернуться в СССР.  когда точно не было фобии что нечем заплатить за квартиру и нет работы. не потому что я такая слабая и не верчусь,  еще как и огого но  когда  бьешься бьешься,стараешься и не от тебя зависящих обстоятельств  выходит что бьешься   бестолку.
простите что написала, но правда в такой растерянности.
 и на этом фоне вот ведь  мы оптимисты,бабушка наша говорит Катя едь в Крым обязательно,вдруг больше никуда НИКОГДА не удастся поехать:smile:

----------


## гордеева

закуска есть, так мы ездием в Самару.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
вот такая я рыженькая становлюсь, как только лето наступает. :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
*Katjatja*,
 катю ша пишешь что у вас там пипец, а у нас? у нас например в городе с зимы не работают 2 завода, а это почти 70% населения, людям нечем в прямом смысле слова платить за квартиру. Не буду далеко ходить, я_ я например за квартиру не могу заплатить 2-ой месяц! вот в этот месяц есть заказы, побегу платить. А о детях поставить на ноги-скажу одно, везде нужны деньги, и причем не малые. Так что ты не отчаивайся, все должно наладиться, у меня родственники в Белоруссии, так вот не давно прислали сообщение, что у них по сравнению с нами вообще полнейший дурдом, мы еще как то теплимся. Так что выше нос, и знай, хорошо там где нас нет! и здесь далеко не СССР! :Oj:

----------


## Гвиола

*Katjatja*,даже не думай,езжай в Крым!Всё будет хорошо!Отдохнёшь и с новыми силами в бОЙ!

----------


## Katjatja

девочки спасибо! я  и говорю неожиданный приступ страха, понимаю что легко там где нас нет.

в нашем городе осталось 0.5 завода и то заказы из России с большой натяжкой.
дело дошло до того что государство  урезало и где-то сняло деньги детско-мамочкины, собирается уменьшить пенсии и ввести на пенсии налог. это вкратце. мне всегда казалось что есть категория граждан.а именно пенсионеры, которые каста неприкасаемых. это люди  пусть кто-то на заслуженном а кто-то по возрасту отдыхе.  

а в Крым. конечно поеду. куда я денусь с подводной лодки, уже всей душой там.:smile:

----------


## Курица

*Katjatja*,
*Гвиола*,
*KainskCherry*,
Быть мамой девчонок, конечно, не то:
 Там куклы, посудка, больничка, лото,
Там пышные платья и косы до пят
 Тебе ж подарил Бог пацанят.
Твой дом украшают не вазочки роз, 
А киборг-убийца, что сын твой принес,
Найдя его в луже у дома родного,
 Почистил, помыл: и теперь он как новый.
Нет, это не хлам, и не смей убирать!
 Ты хочешь военную базу сломать?
Ты хочешь снести самолетный ангар? 
Одумайся, женщина! Это ж кошмар!
Ты в бой поведешь оловянных солдат
, Будь смелой и дерзкой, ни шагу назад!
Так, с фланга зайди, артиллерией бей.
 (Не знаешь, что это - спроси сыновей).
Ты выучишь с ними все марки машин,
 А станут побольше все виды их шин.
Еще подрастут и тебя просветят, 
Как действуют стартер, кардан и домкрат.
Без них ты могла б ничего не узнать 
Зачем нужен лобзик? Неужели лобзать?
Тиски нам зачем? Может тискать кого-то?
 Подшипники - что это? С шипАми чего-то?
*ТАК МНОГО ВСЕГО, ЧТО МОГЛО ПРОЙТИ МИМО!!!
НО ВОТ ОНО СЧАСТЬЕ - БЫТЬ МАМОЮ СЫНА!!!*

----------


## вокся

> НО ВОТ ОНО СЧАСТЬЕ - БЫТЬ МАМОЮ СЫНА!!!


Клаааассс!... :Ok:  :Aga: 
У подруги сын в этом году заканчивает школу.Собрался поступать в военно-морское во Владик (Алтай и Владик...очень рядом...). Подруга, естественно, нервничает, чем ближе его отъезд, тем больше нервов... 
Танечка, у нас уже подчти час ночи... Позвонила подруге, прочитали стишок...
Тань.. Спасибо... Пошла и своего чмокнула сонного..:smile:

----------


## Katjatja

> *Katjatja*,
> *Гвиола*,
> *KainskCherry*,
> Быть мамой девчонок, конечно, не то:
>  Там куклы, посудка, больничка, лото,
> B]



 у нас это тоже все есть.
к 2,5 годам я сдалась и купила набор посудки,потому что он варил в любых найденых емкостях :smile:
 а что ? говорят лучшие повара мужчины:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Мне очень хочется вас, мои виртуальные друзья, развеселить. Не знаю получится ли. ..
А расскажу вам сегодняшнюю историю О БРАТЬЯХ НАШИХ МЕНЬШИХ И ИХ СТАРШИХ ДРУЗЬЯХ,
Некоторые из вас знают, что у меня есть много маленьких добрых ( но иногда очень злых) друзей. Сосчитать их трудно, потому что речь идёт о тысячах. Помимо всех прочих увлечений я ещё и пчеловод. У меня своя пасека. У каждого пчеловода июнь – самая горячая пора. То ли от нечего делать, то ли от стремления заселить планету, но пчёлы в это время активно образуют новые семьи, роятся, покидают свой дом и улетают покорять новые территории. Поэтому все пчеловоды сидят на своих пасеках и караулят беглянок.  Естественно, моя судьба такая же. Ну и чтобы вам было понятно, когда вылетает рой, он сначала присаживается отдохнуть, а потом – в путь. Но я то дама продвинутая,  вумная жуть… приобрела волшебное средство. Где помажешь им, туда рой и сядет. Повесила на пасеке две роевни. Это ящички такие. В них пчёл заманишь, и попались, голубчики. Намазала внутри этим средством и повесила на забор. Запах….. самой нравится. Пчёлки летают по делам своим. Залетают в роевню, понюхают, побалдеют и дальше летят.
И вот свершилось. Туча пчёл, с гулом поднялась в небо. Я вдоль забора прохаживаюсь, жду когда они по месту назначения усядутся.  Но они, чисто из вредности, летят совершенно в другую сторону к соседской пятиметровой яблоне. Помните Винни-Пуха, который бегал и приговаривал, глядя на пчёл: «Кажется дождь начинается…» Я бегала точно так же, только говорила: « Сядьте пониже, сядьте пониже….» Но опять же только из вредности они садятся на самую верхушку яблони и свешиваются такой аппетитной огроменной гроздью. Попробуй достань, называется. 
Я послала им миллионы поцелуев и мысленно уже простилась. 
Но вдруг – идея!!! Я вспомнила о лестнице, которая стоит у дома. Время от времени, когда начинает течь крыша, мой муж забирается туда по ней и делает заплатки, которые потом снова продырявливаются .  Вы бы видели эту лестницу. Это монстр, это чудовище. .. Никогда не думала, что я смогу её поднять. А уж перенести… но в экстремальных ситуациях появляются силы. Не только перенести, но и протиснуться с ней в дырку в соседском заборе. Знаете, бывают такие, дощечку отодвинул и если голова прошла, то остальное тоже. Вообщем, лестница тоже пролезла. Потом были заросли малины… Кряхтя поставила к яблоне. И обратно через малину, в дырку заборную за роевней.  Трудно сказать, сколько я через эту дыру потом лазила. Прямо родной она стала. 
Дальше я была похожа на обезьяну, которая скачет по деревьям, но не может достать заветный плод. Длинны этого чудовища не хватило. Но сдаваться не в наших правилах. Прицепив роевню на верху громадины, я пошла искать жердь. Простите меня братья меньшие за этот стресс. Пришлось жердью поработать, сгоняя вас с пятиметровой высоты. В этот момент я была похожа на папуаса, сбивающего кокосы. Только время от времени, в отличии от африканского жителя,  бросала жердь и пускалась наутёк от разъярённых пчёл. Если бы это всё заснять на видео….
Но я сделала это! Они были в роевне!  Однако, рано радовалась…. Ремень, на котором этот ящик висел, застрял между монстром и яблоней.  Перевоплотившись а Тарзана, зажав в зубах нож, я  полезла покончить с этим ремнём….
Как я спускалась с этим ящиком полным пчёл. Это словами не описать. В голове: « Только не уронить…» И на последней ступеньке он выскальзывает из рук…  Меня как ветром сдувает с лестницы, а  следом разъярённые братья.  
В каждой сказке есть замечательный конец.  Закрытая роевня с пчёлами стоит в холодке, в сарайке. До утра им такой карцер, посидят, остынут, одумаются… Будут знать, как сбегать из дома. А завтра утром приеду и продолжим наше общение.  Но это уже будет новый рассказ.
Расслабившись, присев на лавочке, довольная своей победой, акробатическими трюками, занявшими ровно полтора часа, я взглянула на свои ободранные руки, с чёрными полосами под ногтями и расхохоталась.  Представила, как я этими изящными пальчиками так небрежно по клавиатуре компа перед глазами клиентов. …. И подумала, слава богу, что с некоторых пор моё лицо не распухает после пчелиных ужалений.  
А монстр остался у соседки.  Но вот следы поломанной малины я тщательно уничтожила.

----------


## bulya

А у меня  сегодня сына поколотили старший мальчишка на улице. Пришла со встречи, а сын сидит и плачет(ему 6 исполнилось).А муж говорит, не плачь завтра встанешь хорошо позавтракаешь, соберешься с силами и пойдешь дашь ему сдачи.А у меня сердце кровью обливается.Он  у меня такой доверчивый и все по справедливости хочет делать.А мир то жестокий.Вот муж и говорит, ты сильно его опекаешь, мужик должен расти мужиком.Господи, да  он не мужик, а Мужичок. Я б того мальчишку сама бы разорвала, но муж прав, нуно все по мужчински сделать или нет?Я уж не знаю!:frown:

----------


## Марья

> Господи, да  он не мужик, а Мужичок. Я б того мальчишку сама бы разорвала, но муж прав, нуно все по мужчински сделать или нет?Я уж не знаю!


Ален, могу тебе с уверенностью сказать как сестра трех младших братьев и мать 15-летнего сына. Тебе вмешиваться ни в коем случае нельзя! Все твои вмешательства только будут вредить его социализации во дворе, потом в школе и т.д... Но для мальчика самое главное - чувство тыла, спины. Ему главное нужно знать, что если что - за него любого порвут на британский флаг. Когда моего старшего брата начали доставать одноклассники, отец пришел домой к одному из них, специально подгадал к ужину. Подошел к отцу того мальчишки, поднял его за грудки и, повернувшись к пацану сказал: "Вот я сейчас могу с твоим отцом все что хочу сделать....Если ты еще раз тронешь моего сына, я трону твоего отца, понял?"
Моему сыну так с отцом не повезло. И когда случился первый конфликт в начальной школе (старшие пацаны испугали его очень, пригрозив, что выколют ему глаз, если не даст обыскать портфель), мой муж высокомерно заявил - "Будь мужиком, разбирайся сам". А он еще не мужик, а мальчик, которому еще только предстоит стать (или так и не стать) мужчиной. И я на работе поговорила с сотрудницей, у которой сын тоже учился в нашей школе, но еще на три года старше тех пацанов. Уж как ее сын с ними разговаривал - я не знаю, но одноклассники его подошли к Тимохе и сказали: если кто будет обижать - ты нам говори.... И все сразу изменилось - страх у ребенка исчез. Мальчику важно знать, что защита есть. Просто знать, а прибегать к ней и необязательно. И я сейчас точно знаю, что я правильно тогда сделала - полгода назад взрослый мужик попытался забрать у него телефон и мой ребенок применил на практике весь свой 4-х месячный курс занятий тхеквондо, мужик даже подняться не смог. А на прошлой неделе подрался с целой кодлой скинхедов, которые начали цепляться к его двум друзьям-азербайджанцам. Правда, их было 4 против 9 и спасло их только то, что моментом набежала толпа кавказцев. Но ведь не это главное. Главное, что у него нет внутреннего страха перед болью, а есть мужское желание отстоять свою правоту...даже если в итоге ты окажешься битым.

----------


## bulya

Марья, спасибо за поддержку!Вот этот внутренний страх мы и хотим из него искоренить.Пока не знаем как.

----------


## Марья

> Вот этот внутренний страх мы и хотим из него искоренить.Пока не знаем как.


Страх не искоренить так просто, если он уже есть и есть давно. Чем дольше в мальчике живет страх, тем он сильнее. Давно доказано, что, например, той же темноты мальчишки боятся гораздо чаще, чем девочки.

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Марья*,
 Мариша я до сих пор поражаюсь твоим постам!!!!!!!!  Они настолько большие и в них нету ничего лишнего!!??!!!!  Ты талантище не только в пении но и в СЛОВОСЛОЖЕНИИ!!!!!!  (точнее в риторике)   :Ok:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Айсидора

> А у меня  сегодня сына поколотили старший мальчишка на улице. Пришла со встречи, а сын сидит и плачет(ему 6 исполнилось).А муж говорит, не плачь завтра встанешь хорошо позавтракаешь, соберешься с силами и пойдешь дашь ему сдачи.А у меня сердце кровью обливается.Он  у меня такой доверчивый и все по справедливости хочет делать.А мир то жестокий.Вот муж и говорит, ты сильно его опекаешь, мужик должен расти мужиком.Господи, да  он не мужик, а Мужичок. Я б того мальчишку сама бы разорвала, но муж прав, нуно все по мужчински сделать или нет?Я уж не знаю!:frown:


Алена! У меня одному - 20, другому 13. Чего только не было. Сердце разрывалось от жалости к ребенку, но муж тоже говорил - не лезь! Он сам должен научиться справляться  с этим миром. А ему всегда говорил - Ну, что пойдем всей семьей твоих малолетних обидчиков потрясем? И сыну сразу было неудобно, что вся семья пойдет разбираться - сразу плакать переставал и говорил: сам разберусь! 
Теперь мой старший армию отслужил, научился общаться, мудрости какой-то набрался говорит еще во дворе... Из армии даже начальники уже звонили - переживают как у него дела, есть ли у нас работа, везде кризис... Теперь он мой первый защитник.  Не переживай - твой мальчик тоже научиться ставить на место своих обидчиков - а если помощь понадобиться - ты ему так и скажи - вон нас сколько форумчан - приедем. Пусть он почувствует за своей маленькой спиной огромную силу.:smile:

----------


## Гвиола

*bulya*,Алёна,нужно отвести сынулю в секцию каратэ или ещё какую.Как раз с такого возраста берут.

----------


## bulya

> в секцию каратэ или ещё какую.


муж тоже сказал, пойдем сына в секцию, выберем, что тебе больше понравиться и подойдет!Спасибо Вам огромное за поддержку, вчера так больно было за него и понимаешь, что это начало большой, взрослой жизни и не уберечь от падений, и не хочется ростить маменького сыночка.Поэтому зубы сцепив, молчу.

----------


## jpligunova

Взято из Интернета.



ЗАКОН ПУСТОТЫ. Все начинается с пустоты. Пустота всегда должна быт заполнена.

2. ЗАКОН ШЛАГБАУМА. Возможности не даются впрок. Должно быть принято решение
пересечь шлагбаум как условное препятствие. Возможности даются после внутреннего
решения. Заветные желания даются нам вместе с силами на их осуществление.

3. ЗАКОН НЕЙТРАЛЬНОГО ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ. Чтобы измениться, надо остановиться. , а потом
уже менять направление движения.

4. ЗАКОН ПЛАТЫ. Платить нужно за все: за действие и бездействие. Что будет
дороже? Иногда ответ очевиден только в конце жизни, на предсмертном одре –
дороже плата за бездействие. Избегание неудач не делает человека счастливым. «В
моей жизни было много неудач, большинство из которых так и не случилось»- слова
старика сыновьям перед смертью.

5. ЗАКОН ПОДОБИЯ. Подобное притягивается подобным. В нашей жизни нет случайных
встречных. Мы привлекаем к себе не тех людей, которых хотим привлечь, а тех, кто
подобен нам.

6. ЗАКОН МЫШЛЕНИЯ. Внутренний мир мыслей человека воплощается во внешний мир
вещей. Нужно не искать причины несчастий во внешнем мире, а обращать свой взор
вовнутрь. Наш внешний мир- это реализованный мир наших внутренних мыслей.

7. ЗАКОН КОРОМЫСЛА. Когда человек чего-то хочет, но это недостижимо, надо
придумать другой интерес, равновеликий по силе первому.

8. ЗАКОН ПРИТЯЖЕНИЯ. Человек притягивает к себе то, что он любит, боится или
постоянно ожидает, т.е. все, что находится в его центральном, сфокусированном
сознании. Жизнь дает нам то, что мы ожидаем от нее получить, а не то, что хотим.
«На что рассчитываешь, то и обретешь».

9. ЗАКОН ПРОСЬБЫ. Если ничего у жизни не просишь, то ничего и не получаешь. Если
мы просим у судьбы непонятно что, то и получаем неизвестно что. Наша просьба
притягивает соответствующую реальность.

10. ЗАКОН ОГРАНИЧЕННОСТИ №1. Всего предусмотреть нельзя. Всякий видит и слышит
лишь то, что понимает, поэтому он и не может учесть все обстоятельства. Все
зависит от наших внутренних преград, наших собственных ограничений. Есть события,
происходящие помимо нашей воли, их нельзя предвидеть, и мы не несем за них
ответственности. При всем своем желании человек не может контролировать все
события своей жизни.

11. ЗАКОН ЗАКОНОМЕРНОСТИ. В жизни часто происходят независящие от нас события.
Единожды произошедшее событие можно рассматривать как случайность, дважды
произошедшие – совпадение, но трижды – закономерность.

12. ЗАКОН ОГРАНИЧЕННОСТИ №2. Человек не может иметь все. Ему часто чего-то не
хватает в жизни. Секрет счастья заключается не в потакании своим прихотям и
желаниям, а в умении довольствоваться тем, что имеешь. Довольствоваться малым
нелегко, но труднее всего довольствоваться многим. Можно потерять счастье в
поисках богатства, а это значит – потерять все. Можно приобрести весь мир и
потерять свою душу.

13. ЗАКОН ПЕРЕМЕН. Хочешь перемен в своей жизни – бери власть над
обстоятельствами в свои руки. Нельзя изменить свою жизнь, ничего не изменяя в
ней и не изменяясь самому. Из-за своей пассивности человек часто упускает
реальный шанс, предоставленный судьбой. Кто расставляет в вашей жизни приоритеты
– вы сами или кто-то другой? Может быть, их расставляет сама жизнь, а вы плывете
по течению? Станьте хозяином своей судьбы. Если вы никуда не отправитесь, то
никуда и не прибудете.

14. ЗАКОН РАЗВИТИЯ. Жизнь заставляет человека решать именно те задачи, от
решения которых он отказывается, которые боится решать, решения которых избегает.
Но эти задачи все равно придется решать на другом, уже на новом витке своей
жизни. И накал эмоций, переживаний будет мощнее, а цена решения – выше. От чего
бежим, к тому и придем.

15. ЗАКОН ТАКСИ. Если вы не водитель, если вас везут, то чем дальше вас завезут,
тем это будет для вас дороже. Вы не заказывали маршрут, то можете оказаться где
угодно. Чем дальше вы углубитесь по ошибочному пути, тем труднее вам будет
вернуться.

16. ЗАКОН ВЫБОРА. Наша жизнь состоит из множества выборов. У вас всегда есть
выбор. Наш выбор может заключаться в том, что мы не делаем выбора. Мир полон
возможностей. Однако приобретений без потерь не бывает. Принимая что-то одно,
тем самым мы отказываемся от чего-то другого. Заходя в одну дверь, мы пропускаем
другую. Каждый должен сам решить, что для него важнее. Из потерь тоже можно
получить приобретение.

17. ЗАКОН ПОЛОВИНЫ ПУТИ. В отношениях с другим человеком ваша зона – полпути.
Нельзя полностью управлять поведением другого человека. Другой может не
двигаться, нельзя пройти путь за него и сделать так, чтобы другой человек
изменился.

18. ЗАКОН ПОСТРОЕНИЯ НОВОГО. Для того, чтобы построить что-либо новое, нужно: а).разрушить
старое, если это необходимо- расчистить место, выделить время, мобилизовать силы
для построения нового; б).знать, что именно вы хотите построить. Не стоит
крушить, не зная путей к созиданию. Нужно знать, куда идешь. Если не знаешь,
куда идешь, придешь не туда. «Кто никуда не плывет – для тех не бывает попутного
ветра» /М. Монтель/

19. ЗАКОН РАВНОВЕСИЯ. Как бы человек ни хотел изменить свою жизнь, образ
мышления, стереотипы его поведения будут пытаться удержать его в старой,
привычной для него жизни. Но если человеку удается что-то изменить в своей жизни,
то уже новая, измененная жизнь будет подчиняться Закону равновесия. Изменения
обычно протекают медленно и болезненно из-за инерции в мыслях и в поведении,
своего внутреннего сопротивления и реакции окружающих людей.

20. ЗАКОН ПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНОСТЕЙ. Наша жизнь не мыслима без противоположностей, в
ней присутствуют рождение и смерть, любовь и ненависть, дружба и соперничество,
встреча и расставание, радость и страдание, потеря и приобретение. Человек тоже
противоречив: он, с одной стороны, стремится к тому, чтобы его жизнь была
стабильна, но в то же время некая неудовлетворенность гонит его вперед. В мире
противоположностей человек стремится обрести утраченное единство с самим собой,
с другими людьми и с самой жизнью. Все имеет начало и конец, это земной
круговорот и круговорот жизни. Вещи, достигнув своего предела, переходят в свою
противоположность. Пара противоположностей поддерживает равновесие, а переход от
одной крайности в другую создает многообразие жизни. Иногда для того, чтобы
понять что-либо, нужно увидеть, узнать противоположность этого. Одна
противоположность не может существовать без другой – для того, чтобы был день,
нужна ночь.

21. ЗАКОН ГАРМОНИИ. Человек ищет гармонии во всем: в себе, в мире. Достичь
гармонии с миром можно только будучи в гармонии с самим собой. Хорошее отношение
к себе, принятие себя – залог гармонии с миром, людьми и собственной душой.
Гармония не означает отсутствие трудностей и конфликтов, которые могут быть
стимулом для личностного роста. Гармония между разумом, чувством и действием –
может быть это и есть счастье?

22. ЗАКОН ДОБРА И ЗЛА. Мир не создан лишь для удовольствия. Он не всегда
соответствует нашим представлениям о нем и нашим желаниям. Тот, кто не способен
сам сделать доброе дело, не оценит добра и от других. Для тех, кто не способен
видеть зло, зла не существует.

23. ЗАКОН ЗЕРКАЛА. То, что человека раздражает в окружающих, есть в нем самом.
То, что человек не хочет слышать от других людей, есть то, что ему важнее всего
услышать на данном жизненном этапе. Другой человек может служить для нас
зеркалом, помогая нам открыть то, что мы не видим, не знаем в себе. Если человек
то, что его раздражает в других, исправит в себе, судьбе ни к чему будет
посылать ему такое зеркало. Избегая всего того, что нам неприятно, избегая людей,
вызывающих у нас негативные чувства, мы лишаем себя возможности изменить свою
жизнь, лишаем себя возможности внутреннего роста.

24. ЗАКОН ДОПОЛНЕНИЯ. Нам нужны люди, события, источники знаний, способные нам
дать то, что мы хотим иметь, но имеем лишь в небольшом количестве. Мы стараемся
стать сопричастными потенциалу других людей. Мы достраиваем себя вовне. Наше
желание обладать кем-либо или чем-либо – это непризнание, отрицание собственных
достоинств, неверие в то, что они у нас есть.

25. ЗАКОН ЦЕПНОЙ РЕАКЦИИ. Если вы позволите разыграться своим негативным
чувствам, то одно неприятное переживание потянется за другим. Если жить,
предаваясь мечтам и грезам, то реальность вытиснится иллюзорным миром фантазий.
Человеку бывает сложно остановить поток своих негативных и непродуктивных мыслей,
т.к. у него вырабатывается привычка переживать, волноваться, страдать, мечтать,
т.е. уходить от действительности, от активного решения проблем. Чему отдаете
больше энергии, того и будет больше. Мысль, которой вы дарите свое время,
действует как магнит, притягивая себе подобные. С одной беспокоящей мыслью
справиться легче, чем с роем навязчивых мыслей. В процессе нашего общения с
другими людьми мы склонны перенимать их настроение посредством эмоционального
заражения.

26. ЗАКОН ПОДАВЛЕНИЯ. То, что человек подавляет в своих мыслях или действиях, то,
что он отрицает в себе, в самый неподходящий момент способно извергнуться наружу.
Нужно принять свои мысли и чувства, а не подавлять и не накапливать их в себе.
Примите себя, примите от, что вам не нравится в себе, не критикуйте себя.
Принятие, признание отвергаемого и отрицаемого в себе способствует внутреннему
росту человека. Это позволяет жить ему полной жизнью. Мы стремимся обрести
утраченное единство.

27. ЗАКОН ПРИНЯТИЯ ИЛИ СПОКОЙСТВИЯ. Сама по себе жизнь ни плоха, ни хороша.
Хорошей или плохой ее делает наше восприятие. Жизнь такова, какова она есть.
Нужно принимать жизнь, радоваться жизни, ценить жизнь. Доверьтесь жизни,
доверьтесь силе вашего разума и велению сердца. «Все будет так, как надо, даже
если по-другому».

28. ЗАКОН ОЦЕНКИ СТОИМОСТИ ВАШЕЙ ЛИЧНОСТИ. Окружающие практически всегда
оценивают человека так, как оценивает он себя сам. Нужно принимать и ценить себя.
Не создавать себе кумиров, либо недостижимого, идеального образа себя. Не
принимать мнение окружающих о вас за истину, не подвергая его критике. Стараясь
заслужить любовь всех людей (что невозможно), вы пренебрегаете собственными
потребностями, вы можете потерять себя, потерять уважение к себе. Невозможно
быть во всем совершенным человеком. Вы стоите ровно столько, во сколько сами
себя оцениваете, какова ваша самоценность. Однако доля реалистичности никогда не
повредит.

29. ЗАКОН ЭНЕРГООБМЕНА. Чем больше продвинулся человек в познании себя и мира,
тем больше он может взять от мира и дать ему. Нужно суметь установить адекватный,
справедливый обмен с судьбой. Если вы будете больше отдавать, чем брать, от это
приведет к вашему энергетическому истощению. Если вы даете кому-то больше, чем
получаете от него, у вас может возникнуть обида на человека. Мир существует для
того, чтобы им можно было делиться друг с другом.

30. ЗАКОН СМЫСЛА ЖИЗНИ. Мы приходим из пустоты, пытаясь обрести смысл жизни, и
вновь уходим в пустоту. У каждого человека свой смысл жизни, который может
меняться на разных жизненных этапах. В чем заключается смысл жизни – стремиться
к чему-либо или просто жить? Ведь стремясь к чему-либо, мы вынуждены выпустить
из поля зрения саму жизнь, т.о. ради результата мы теряем сам процесс. Возможно,
самый главный смысл жизни – сама жизнь. Нужно включаться в жизнь, принимая ее,
тогда удастся воспринимать жизнь в ее многообразии и тогда она раскрасит бытие
человека теми красками, которыми владеет сама. Смысл жизни человек может найти
лишь вне себя, в мире. В жизни выигрывает тот, кто не просит у судьбы
единственного рецепта, панацеи от всех болезней и от всех бед.

----------


## Касатик

> Смысл жизни человек может найти
> лишь вне себя, в мире.


- Единственное, с чем не могу согласиться!:confused:
Наверно, ошибка редактора!)))))

----------


## вокся

УРРРААА!!Вечерней лошадью отправляюсЬ В Барнаул!!!! Завтра встречаемся курсом!!! 10 лет после института. Хромаю на обе ноги(бытовая травма, боль адская :Jopa: ), есть подозрение(которое подтверждается неоспримыми фактами :Aga:  и наличиями:biggrin:), что в кафе пойду не модельных туфлях, а в садовых шлёпках, что под Сердючку мне не попрыгать, НО....Но пойду(девчонки обещали дотащить)!!!! Даже в тапочках!!! УРРРАААА!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/712164.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*вокся*,
Удачной поездки и незабываемых впечатлений!

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утрооооооооо. Делюсь позитивом: доченька сдала все экзамены- аттестат без троек!!! Я доооовоооольная)
Вчера в цирке видела много-много животных. И кого там только не было  :Ok: 
Пойдём с сынишкой во двор - учиться запускать бумеранг.
Всем доброго позитивного дня!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Друзья мои, Вчера заскочила в торговый центр, в бутик Экспедиция - его отличает оптимистичный и позитивный оранжевый цвет товаров. Так вот фишка там - футболки и головные уборы с надписями приколами! Мне безумно понравилась надпись на бейсболке и пилотке:     "Мы в ответе за тех, кого напоили!" Блин, купила бы с удовольствием, но носить то все равно не буду, так что полюбовалась хоть! А еще позитивом для меня было  увидеть корочки на паспорт : Паспорт настоящей блондинки, Паспорт гражданина вселенной, Паспорт ... забыла какого россиянина! Классно! Есть там и варежки для влюбленных, о которых говорилось на форуме и много  прикольных вещиц для рыбалки и охоты. Схожу еще раз и попробую сфоткать.... Выложу если получиться!  

*Всем позитивного дня!!!*

----------


## shoymama

О, я там постоянно толкусь - просто поржать даже захожу, ну и для туризма кой-чё подкупить, хотя дороговато...

----------


## Озорная

*ГИМН ОПТИМИЗМУ*


Пируй! Всегда, когда и грустно и смешно. Пируй!
Целуй! Когда тебя не любят все равно. Целуй!
Танцуй! Когда устал и хочешь спать. Танцуй!
Даруй! И никогда не будешь голодать. Даруй!
Шали! Когда заважничает сноб, гордясь. Шали!
Дели! Воздастся, отдающим не скупясь. Дели!
Жалей! Убогих ослабевших от хвороб. Жалей!
Согрей! Когда кого-то бьет озноб. Согрей!
Флиртуй! И будет некого бросать. Флиртуй! 
Бастуй! Не дай себя в оковы заковать. Бастуй!
Блефуй! Когда не можешь проиграть. Блефуй!
Диктуй! Когда ты знаешь, что сказать. Диктуй! 
Волнуй! Когда умеешь волновать. Волнуй!
Чаруй! Меня легко очаровать. Чаруй!
Блистай! Когда умеешь вдохновлять. Блистай! 
Дерзай! На подвиги благословлять. Дерзай!
Врачуй! Когда умеешь излечить. Врачуй!
Бунтуй! Не позволяй себя клеймить. Бунтуй! 
Служи! Отечеству за честь служить. Служи! 
Дружи! Когда умеешь дорожить. Дружи!
Минуй! Когда придет беда легко. Минуй!
Штурмуй! И пусть вершина высоко. Штурмуй!
Борись! Когда кругом добро и зло. Борись!
Не злись! Когда тебе не повезло. Не злись!
Шути! С улыбкой легче крест нести. Шути!
Прости! Предавшую любовь жену ! Прости!
Признай! Не Родине измена, а тебе. Признай!
Мечтай! Мечта главенствует в судьбе! Мечтай!
Лети, Учись без крыльев высоко летать. Лети!
Зови! Ты знаешь, как, кого назвать. Зови!
Дождись! Кода устанешь ждать. Дождись!
Держись! С драконом будешь воевать. Держись!
Ласкай! Нет ничего приятней, искушай. Ласкай!
Желай! Когда все есть и нечего желать. Желай!
Поверь! Тогда тебе не станут лгать. Поверь!
Примерь! Чем чью-то маску надевать. Примерь!
Рискуй! И будешь всюду побеждать. Рискуй!
Кочуй! Когда устал и хочешь отдыхать. Кочуй!
Пьяней! Когда достигнешь, а не пил вино. Пьяней!
Умей! Не замечать чужое слабое звено. Умей!
Труби! Шуметь если победа, не грешно. Труби!
Люби! Когда не любишь все равно. Люби!
Ликуй! И ты узнаешь, что любим давно! Ликуй!

Прими слова мои, мой друг, как назидание!
И если ты, незамедлительно последуешь совету,
То тьма отступит, уступив дорогу свету,
И превратиться жизнь в с-п-л-о-ш-н-о-е ликование!

С просторов....
Если кто выкладывал, пардон.... :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Мэри Эл

Девочки! прошу помощи - *медицинской*, подскажите какие таблетки попить, от усталости ,крайняя раздрожительность и слезливость, не могу какие то мелочи спокойно принимать, сразу обижаюсь и расстраиваюсь, с этим надо что то делать но ЧТО!!!!???? а отдых еще ой как далеко)))) завтра в лагере ( подработка культорганизатором- совмещаю со школой) концерт для родителей, сегодня начальник все нервы измотал, у самого микрофоны еле слышно( провела литнейку к Дню Независимости) оформление на завтра не готово, музыку не скинуть на комп,потому что нет программы, короче :полная попа ))))

----------


## Katjatja

> Девочки! прошу помощи - *медицинской*, подскажите какие таблетки попить, от усталости ,крайняя раздрожительность и слезливость, не могу какие то мелочи спокойно принимать, сразу обижаюсь и расстраиваюсь, с этим надо что то делать но ЧТО!!!!???? а отдых еще ой как далеко)))) завтра в лагере ( подработка культорганизатором- совмещаю со школой) концерт для родителей, сегодня начальник все нервы измотал, у самого микрофоны еле слышно( провела литнейку к Дню Независимости) оформление на завтра не готово, музыку не скинуть на комп,потому что нет программы, короче :полная попа ))))



"глицин". в такие ситуации его пью. улучшает кровобращение  мозга. улучшается сон. без сонного эффекта днем. успокаивает нервную систему. хорош при эмоциональных и умственных перегрузках. действует сразу. не требует накопительства в организве ( как например валерианка). нет привыкания. :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Девочки! прошу помощи - медицинской, подскажите какие таблетки попить, от усталости


Элечка-ну. для начала - плюнуть на все, выспаться...после секса...
И-солидарна с Катей-глицином запастись(в блоке 50 таблеток).Это-"витамин мозга", прописывают моим ЗПР-чикам перед весной. когда они уже ооочень устали.Как ты...
Когда отпуск - то?:redface:

----------


## Гвиола

*Курица*,
*Katjatja*,девочки,милые,как можно советовать "глицин"?На всех людей он действует по разному.Я его категорически не переношу!Людям с аллергией на что-либо он противопоказан!Принятие глицина может привести к перевозбуждению(а у Эли уже последствия перевозбуждения).
Элечка,откажись от крепкого чая и кофе.Ешь (если нет аллергии) настоящий шоколад по долечке три раза в день(для мозговой деятельности).Утром свежевыжатый сок.Хотя сейчас уже апельсинов нормальных нет.Тогда берём клюкву(можно замороженую) поллитра воды доводим до кипения, засыпаем стакан клюквы и сразу же выключаем(не кипятим!).Даем настояться и пьём от всей души!Для расслабления принимаем ванну с аромомаслами и...хороший секс!
Если не поможет,ещё рецепты напишу!

----------


## Курица

> Курица,
>  Katjatja,девочки,милые,как можно советовать "глицин"?На всех людей он действует по разному.Я его категорически не переношу!Людям с аллергией на что-либо он противопоказан!Принятие глицина может привести к перевозбуждению(а у Эли уже последствия перевозбуждения).


*Глицин является регулятором обмена веществ*, нормализует и активирует процессы защитного торможения в центральной нервной системе, *уменьшает психоэмоциональное напряжение*, повышает умственную работоспособность.
Фармакологический препарат глицина оказывает седативное (успокаивающее), мягкое транквилизирующее (противотревожное) и слабое антидепрессивное действие, уменьшает чувство тревоги, страха, психоэмоционального напряжения, усиливает действие противосудорожных препаратов, антидепрессантов, антипсихотиков, уменьшает проявления алкогольной и опиатной абстиненции.

Обладает некоторыми ноотропными свойствами, улучшает память и ассоциативные процессы.

*Показания к применению:*
 сниженная умственная работоспособность, стрессовые ситуации — психоэмоциональное напряжение (в период экзаменов, конфликтных и т. п. ситуациях), девиантные формы поведения детей и подростков, различные функциональные и органические заболевания нервной системы сопровождающиеся повышенной возбудимостью, эмоциональной нестабильностью, снижением умственной работоспособности и нарушением сна: неврозы, неврозоподобные состояния и вегето-сосудистая дистония, последствия нейроинфекций и черепно-мозговой травмы, перинатальные и другие формы энцефалопатий (в том числе алкогольного генеза); ишемический инсульт.

*Противопоказания.* *Индивидуальная* повышенная чувствительность к компонентам препарата.

Наташа, за десять лет ни одному из детей, которым он был прописан, НА МОЕЙ ПАМЯТИ плохо не было... :Aga:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Katjatja*,
*Гвиола*,
*Курица*,
 девочки спасибо за поддержку, глицин пробовала,но мне от него к сожалению не лучше, коллеги многие тоже пьют иногда, мне не помогает



> выспаться...после секса...


к сожалению засыпаю даже раньше чем успеваю об этом подумать )))

----------


## jpligunova

Здорово! :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

тогда при первой возможности  уехать на  природу,без телевизора и даже музыки.  прожить на даче на базе в палатке на природе. вразмеренном и слегка однообразном ритме.

----------


## Сильва

У меня в прошлом году был намёк на нервный срыв - перегрузилась весной. НА ВСЁ плюнула, взяла младшего (можно было и без него, но жалко было оставлять) и уехала на 10 дней в санаторий. Просто в 3 дня. Сама себя полюбила за то, что смогла вовремя остановить марафон, зато потом сил хватило на остальное...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Это-"витамин мозга", прописывают моим ЗПР-чикам перед весной. когда они уже ооочень устали.Как ты...


Еще есть чудотворные ВИТАМИНЫ для мозгов - НЕЙРОМУЛЬТИВИТ. 
Про глицын - 2 детей им выкормила. дочь после аварии, сына с рождения - что есть он, что нет - не заметила особого влияния, ни положительного, ни отрицательного. :smile:

----------


## Djazi

> Девочки! прошу помощи - медицинской, подскажите какие таблетки попить, от усталости ,крайняя раздрожительность и слезливость, не могу какие то мелочи спокойно принимать, сразу обижаюсь и расстраиваюсь, с этим надо что то делать но ЧТО!!!!???? а отдых еще ой как далеко))))


Это самая настоящая депрессия! У меня  было такое.Поможет только невропатолог. Массаж обязательно расслабляющий, антидепрессанты. А то можно и совсем расклеиться.Назначают лекарства типа: феназепам, тазепам.
Мне назначали давно,  тогда их можно было купить без рецепта врача, а сейчас по-моему, только врач выписывает.

----------


## Медведик

*Мэри Эл*,
Из медикаментов - мне при раздражительности помогает новопассит. 
Из психологических моментов - генеральная уборка - вымываю и перебираю все запущеные уголки и мысленно представляю что всё это происходит внутри моего организма (типа все мои органы отмываются, все мысли по полочкам, негатив - в мусорку).
С утра встать в положение цапли (на одну ногу), руки в стороны, улыбку натянуть и побалансировать, добиваясь равновесия хоть несколько минут.
После трудового дня - зашторить окна, включить звуки моря или лес и полежать с закрытыми глазами (лучше с масочкой на лице).
Хороши медитации, мудры (складывание пальцев рук).
Да и женский роман о современницах, написанный с юмором (Вильмонт, Нестерова) меня успокаивает и отвлекает.
И ещё свечи, а ещё лучше в сочетании с ванной. Выключаю свет, кругом плавающие свечи, тишина и валяюсь. Глядишь на огонь и "сжигаешь" негатив внутри себя.
Буду рада если хоть что-то поможет. Удачи Элечка)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*jpligunova*,
*Katjatja*,
*Сильва*,
*Ёжик*,
*Djazi*,
*Медведик*,
 Девочки, спасибо за понимание и поддержку :flower: 
Знаю что нельзя так расклеиваться - дочке поддержка нужна, но иногда не справляюсь. Из предложенного вами - постараюсь попробовать, как  только проведу выпускной куда нибудь уговорю мужа съездить, чтобы отвлечься . Не устаю благодарить бога за то ,что дал мне такую семью - это моя самая большая радость в жизни, насколько возможно пытаюсь получать позитив именно в семье ))))

----------


## Масяня

*Мэри Эл*,


А я в такие моменты, плюю с высокой колокольни на всё, и делаю себе и только СЕБЕ праздник, вот так я к Марье в Тюмень рванула, за 1.500 км от дома, всего-то на 2 дня, но разгрузку получила, или еду в суши -бар за 200 км от дома (ближе у нас нет), или к косметологу. И деньги при этом не считаю....

Считаю, что столько работая и обеспечивая семью, имею право на такие редкие выбросы адреналина....  Нам так не хватает положительных эмоций... Развлекая других. мы разучились развлекаться сами... Это не есть хорошо... А медицинские препараты, - это не панацея, это уже лечение затяжной депрессии...

А вот пойти на  фитнес заставить себя не могу пойти... Хотя хочу...

И вот ещё что я заметила, после бездумной траты денег, когда я делаю это легко и не сожалея, обязательно возникает непредвиденная работа, приносящая неплохой доход...
Вобщем - у меня так...

----------


## Курица

*Эля*,
моя дорогая, НЕ ОТКЛАДЫВАЙ!



> постараюсь попробовать, как  только проведу выпускной


СТОП! вот присамой бешеной загруженности и цейтноте во времени-остановись на бегу-и...укради для себя ТОЛЬКО  ДВА-ТРИ часа для косметогола ли. парикмахера ли, маникюрш-педикюрши-да просто-уедь в кафе ЗА город, кчтоб просто расслабиться.
Эти три часа ты потом наверстаешь с лихвой....Помнишь мою любимую фразу?"Не трудно делать!Трудно РЕШИТЬСЯ сделать!"Ведь ничего никогда не изменится в жизни. если ты не сделаешь ТО, ЧТО НИКОГДА НЕ ДЕЛАЛА! Ну вот-уезжала ты из дом перед самым праздником значимым типа выпускного...в....лес. например. чтоб на траве просто поваляться? Неееееееет....А тебе ж это просто сделать-сама водишь машину....
Эль,я вот пословицу вспомнила:"Жива будет матка, будут и дитятки"(в одной книжке про войну прочитала).Когда мы "загоняем себя", мы плохо делаем и близким...При хронической усталости мы ж уже на людей бросаться начинаем! А больше всего достаем кого? Да тех, кто рядом, как вот в этом-сто лет его помню, не знаю, чье-стихотворении:
Ребята осенней ночью
Костер распалили жаркий.
Пламя повыжгло очи
Березке в косынке яркой.
стоит она, чуть живая,
сжав побелевшие губы...
_...Мы больше всего обижаем
Тех, кого больше любим!_



> как  только проведу выпускной куда нибудь уговорю мужа съездить, чтобы отвлечься


А про это даже знаю точно-КУДА! ПЕЧОРЫ ПСКОВСКИЕ!
*И будет это как раз в аккурат после выпускных наших и до моего "уезда" в Питер* к поезду (отъезд 10 июля), который сведет меня с Петровночкой. ее сестройМед и Юрием Борисовичем...

Ну, говори, будешь старших слушаться, а, МариЭлечка??????:wink::biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

> Девочки! прошу помощи - *медицинской*, подскажите какие таблетки попить, от усталости ,крайняя раздрожительность и слезливость, не могу какие то мелочи спокойно принимать, сразу обижаюсь и расстраиваюсь, с этим надо что то делать но ЧТО!!!!???? а отдых еще ой как далеко)))) завтра в лагере ( подработка культорганизатором- совмещаю со школой) концерт для родителей, сегодня начальник все нервы измотал, у самого микрофоны еле слышно( провела литнейку к Дню Независимости) оформление на завтра не готово, музыку не скинуть на комп,потому что нет программы, короче :полная попа ))))


Эля если пошли уже такие серьезные предложения по лекарствам. то советую присмотреться к "grandaxin"

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache...&hl=ru&ct=clnk


лекарство достаточно легкое и что приятно от него НЕ ТОРМОЗИШЬ.  пили кроме меня еще 3 человека.

----------


## Ильич

Янтарная кислота - антидепрессант для космонавтов, в аптеках есть. проверял на себе оччень помогает

----------


## strannix

> Katjatja,девочки,милые,как можно советовать "глицин"?На всех людей он действует по разному.Я его категорически не переношу!Людям с аллергией на что-либо он противопоказан!Принятие глицина может привести к перевозбуждению(а у Эли уже последствия перевозбуждения).



Фармакологические свойства. Глицин является регулятором обмена веществ, нормализует и активирует процессы защитного торможения в центральной нервной системе, уменьшает психоэмоциональное напряжение, повышает умственную работоспособность.

Глицин обладает глицин- и ГАМК-ергическим, альфа1-адреноблокирующим, антиоксидантным, антитоксическим действием; регулирует деятельность глутаматных (NMDA) рецепторов, за счет чего препарат способен:

    * уменьшать психоэмоциональное напряжение, агрессивность, конфликтность, повышать социальную адаптацию;
    * улучшать настроение;
    * облегчать засыпание и нормализовать сон;
    * повышать умственную работоспособность;
    * уменьшать вегето-сосудистые расстройства (в т.ч. и в климактерическом периоде);
    * уменьшать выраженность общемозговых расстройств при ишемическом инсульте и черепно-мозговой травме;
    * уменьшать токсическое действие алкоголя и других лекарственных средств, угнетающих функцию ЦНС.

Фармакокинетика. Легко проникает в большинство биологических жидкостей и тканей организма, в т.ч. в головной мозг; метаболизируется до воды и углекислого газа, накопление его в тканях не происходит.

Показания к применению.

    * сниженная умственная работоспособность.
    * стрессовые ситуации – психоэмоциональное напряжение (в период экзаменов, конфликтных и т.п. ситуациях).
    * девиантные формы поведения детей и подростков.
    * различные функциональные и органические заболевания нервной системы сопровождающиеся повышенной возбудимостью, эмоциональной нестабильностью, снижением умственной работоспособности и нарушением сна: неврозы, неврозоподобные состояния и вегето-сосудистая дистония, последствия нейроинфекций и черепно-мозговой травмы, перинатальные и другие формы энцефалопатий (в т.ч. алкогольного генеза).
    * ишемический инсульт.

Противопоказания. Индивидуальная повышенная чувствительность к компонентам препарата. 

Все что угодно, но к перевозбуждению он е может привести.

----------


## Суперстар

> Девочки! прошу помощи - медицинской, подскажите какие таблетки попить, от усталости ,крайняя раздрожительность и слезливость, не могу какие то мелочи спокойно принимать, сразу обижаюсь и расстраиваюсь, с этим надо что то делать но ЧТО!!!!????


Если это не результат крайней загруженности, не хочу пугать,то это могут быть проблемы со щитовидкой. Сходи к эндокринологу, сдай на гормоны. У меня была похожая ситуация. Удачи!

----------


## shoymama

> Янтарная кислота - антидепрессант для космонавтов, в аптеках есть. проверял на себе оччень помогает


Кроме того, всегда беру с собой на работу. Помогает при приеме до, во время и после застолья побыстрее переработать алкоголь и наутро без последствий остаться. Был случай, когда свидетеля заставили выпить стакан водки. Две таблетки помогли ему не только устоять, но и продержаться весь вечер молодцом.. Входит в состав лекарства Лемонтар (применяется именно для этих целей).
Противопоказания - язва и гастрит, т.к. кислота.

----------


## Масяня

*Суперстар*,


а я иду в среду на прием к эндокринологу, решила занятья обследованием своего здоровья, пока есть свободное время, и доча с бабулей на югах.

Хожу к косметологу, вобщем программа "Спаси себя сам" начинает своё действие...

----------


## Мэри Эл

> будешь старших слушаться


Танюша! буду :Aga:  я же тебе еще зимой говорила ,что приеду )))) если все срастется после 24 июня ))) отпускные получу и в путь ))))честное пионерское, можешь даже сама с ориентировать когда для тебя будет удобно)))

знаете , девочки , а на душе становится легче, потому что даже зная, что вы далеко, я ощущаю вашу поддержку, а это дорого стоит.




> Нам так не хватает положительных эмоций...


это точно, Света, я например нашла для себя еще один источник - хожу в музыкальную школу на вокал, пою романсы,арии и просто красивые песни.
тратить деньги  на себя любимую пока не могу - выпускной, хочется,чтобы дочка была не хуже других, да и педагогов,которые помогали,надо отблагодарить, так что этот момент пока отложу.




> в....лес


ты не поверишь )))) но в лес любим ездить даже просто так, не могу дождаться,когда грибы да ягоды пойдут, так что этот антидипресант принимаю))))




> гастрит


Оленька! это практически хроническое заболевание с детства

*СПАСИБО ,ВАМ ,МОИ ДОРОГИЕ!!!!!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Потеряла телефон...:frown::frown::frown:

----------


## Масяня

*Ksana tenlarks*,


Это что форумская эпидемия? Вначале Татьяна - Осинка, теперь ты, Ксана?! Девочки, расслабились, бдительность потеряли?! Не все вокруг такие же доброжелательные, как у нас на форуме. Поэтому: особенно среди большого кол-ва людей: доверяй, но проверяй....

НИчего, будет повод купить новый и покруче!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

> Потеряла телефон...





> Это что форумская эпидемия?


Выходит, что так...
Я не потеряла, мне на свадьбе телефон водкой залилиииииии...:mad:
А на Ксюхин, дочкин, телефон - со всего размаху в гостях кружку поставили, не глядя - на большом дисплее стекло раздавили...:frown:

Прямо смешно уже становится... :Tu:  Сквозь слёзы...

----------


## вокся

Всем привет! Читать последние сообщения и темы нет сил...Уставшая, но ДОВОЛЬНАЯ.... :Ok:  Прыгала (танцевала) на половине одной ноги, но танцевала! После 6 часов танцев, на одной ноге всё зажило и рассосалось!:biggrin: Вторую ногу лечили на второй день! Встреча удалась на все 100%! 
Надеюсь, что ничего страшного за это время ни у кого не произошло.Можно я пошла спать?...  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Встреча удалась на все 100%!


Можно, Оксан, но с условием-завтра расскажешь поподробнее-на сколько ты за эти 10 лет помолодела(в сравнении со своими НЕведущими сверстницами), ок???:wink:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*вокся*,
Ну хоть у тебя всё в порядке! Не считая, конечно, ноги!

----------


## KainskCherry

Дорогие мои Наталья, Слава,Герла,Медведик!!!!Поздравляем вас с днем города,славного сибирского города Новосибирска!!!
В кольце лесов и снежной сини
Родился славный сын России,
Народным подвигом зачатый,
Задорный и молодцеватый.
Не Рим – всего одно столетье –
Двадцатый век тебе отметил.
Печатью закрепил надежно
Царь Николай проект дорожный:
На берегах Оби привольной
Мост видел из своей престольной.
Вот – указала нам десница,
Как здесь с Востоком породниться!
Новосибирск как стих поэта.
В тебе есть сила Пересвета,
Ты знаменит с времен военных:
Послал в бои солдат отменных,
Сюда  – заводы, тут – житница,
Сюда искусство муз стремится.
А молодежь наукой бредит,
Тут свил гнездо Лаврентьев детям.
Любуясь хвойными лесами,
Дворцы наук построят сами,
Теперь плеяда молодая
Восток и Запад принимает.
И «Красный факел» из Одессы,
И Афанасьевские пьесы.
Цветут балет и оперетта,
«Играй гармонь» поет куплеты,
А куклам – зверям и девицам –
Япония и та дивится!
Красна столицами Россия:
Когда-то был славянский Киев,
Москва и европеец Питер, -
Окно на запад, гордый лидер.
А ты, подросток, рядом встанешь,
Надежды русской не обманешь.
О, город мой, надежный, славный,
Пускай гордится внук и правнук.
Фонтаны ввысь – салют искристый
За твой порыв, что так неистов,
Мой ясноглазый, яснолицый,
Сибирская моя столица!

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*
Ждем фотографии с празднования,мы слушаем Юнитом,должно быть здорово там у вас сегодня!!!

----------


## manja

> вобщем программа "Спаси себя сам" начинает своё действие...


долго думала куда же написать и решила что это тема самя подходящая...
И наверное эти слова тоже подходят и ко мне, но к сожалению иногда получается, что об этом думают врачи...вперед пациента...А я с сегоднешнего дня пациент...
Я не знаю сколько меня не будет и потому если кто нибудь меня потеряет, знайте я буду очень скучать по всем...Мне будет очень не хватать форума, его новостей...
Пожалуйста пожелайте мне удачи...
И еще если я как нибудь нечаянно обидила кого не обижайтесь..Хорошо?
Очень всех прошу... 
Я надеюсь что скоро смогу вернуться...к вам...Так на душе сегодня с утра плохо, какие то предчувст вия  непонятные...но постараюсь держать себя в руках..к сожалению не получается...Так тяжело...
Пока...всем..
всех люблю....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*manja*
Манечка, дорогая. Самое главное вера, нет, даже не вера, а твёрдое знание, что всё в итоге будет хорошо. Поверь мне, человеку, прошедшему в этом плане так много.... Поэтому я пожелаю просто тебе этого знания. Мы тебя любим и ждём.

----------


## Медведик

*manja*,
Манечка - СВЕТА тебе и благоприятного исхода....мы мысленно с тобой.  :flower:

----------


## Касатик

> Пожалуйста пожелайте мне удачи...


Манечка, а можно я пожелаю ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ?!:rolleyes: Есть такая закономерность - к хорошему настроению липнут и успех,и удача, и здоровье, и красота, и прекрасные результаты различных исследований и все, все позитивное!!! :Aga: 
Ты очень светлый, искрящийся человек с огромной-огромной душой и большим-большим добрым сердцем, а это поможет справится с любыми обстоятельствами!!!:smile: Мы тебя любим и ждем!!! :flower: 
Снаружи проявляется только то, что внутри нас! Помни об этом и внутренне настраивайся на ПОЗИТИВ!!! :flower:  А, знаешь ли ты, Манечка, что если на протяжении 4 минут "деражить" на лице улыбку (*даже оскал:biggrin:)-настроение автоматически пойдет в +!!! Проверено!!! Береги себя и возвращайся быстрей!!!kiss

----------


## maxcimum

Манечка, конечно ты вернешься в самое ближайшее время!!!! А все, что ты пропустишь, мы тебе расскажем ))

----------


## Масяня

*manja*,


Манечка, роднулечка, не надо предчувствий, надо в августе в Питер с мужем поехать, надо ещё столько всего для себя, для других сделать. Передохни, подлечись, и снова к нам!!!

Лично мне, тебя будет ОЧЕНЬ не хватать!!! Поэтому, помни, Ты в ответе за тех, кого приручила... А я без Тебя форум  уже не представляю. Поэтому - жду тебя...

----------


## Инна Р.

*manja*,
 Маняш, не пугайся и не верь никаким предчуствиям - это просто твоя тревога. Вот ты на нас с аватарки с микрофоном подмигиваешь... вот такой ты к нам и вернешься - молодой, задорной в отличной форме!!! Ждем тебя!!!  :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*manja,*

Манечка, поправляйся скорее!!! Все у тебя будет хорошо!!! Будем держать за тебя кулачки!!! Желаю тебе преодолеть все трудности и не терять оптимизма!!!

УДАЧИ ТЕБЕ!!!

----------


## Колесо

*Маня,*главное,вера в полнейшее выздоровление и настырность в достижении этой цели!!!Проверено - работает!!!Уже скучаем,ждем,ждем!!!

Не знаю,как и написать о своем...у меня в семье несчастье,вчера рано утром,умер мой свекор.ОООочень хороший человек.А мне пришлось в этот день работать на свадьбе, причем второй день подряд(де разные пары).С утра хлопоты по похоронам,приготовление к ним,а с обеда - свадьба.Даже не знаю,как я выдержала,все как в тумане,да еще жара 34 градуса.Завтра хоронить,уже съезжаются родственники.С утра закупали продукты,хлопоты,хлопоты....а его не вернуть...Дочка моя говорит: "Мама,я первый раз вижу,как папа плачет!" И я, зареванная тамада,с улыбкой-вывеской,но отказать уже нельзя...Никто ничего не заметил,благодарили,благодарили...А я домой пришла и наревелась...

----------


## Айсидора

manja,
Маня! Не сдавайся! Не давай своим грустным мыслям заполнить свое сердце!!!! Уныние великий грех. Мы тебя очень любим и ждем. Мысленно посылаем тебе море позитивной энергии на выздоровление!!! Проверено, чем больше людей подключаются - результат всегда очень хороший! А ты нас всех давно к себе "Подключила".

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Колесо!!!
 Ты гениальная!!! Справиться с такой болью и подарить людям счастье!!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

*Колесо*,
 Танюшка,это высший пилотаж,работать в таком состоянии!Молодец,что выстояла и сделала людям праздник,не смотря на боль внутри,я тебе очень сопереживаю,ты сильная девочка,слова соболезнования сложно подобрать,просто скажу-мы с тобой,держись,солнышко!

----------


## bulya

*manja*,Не хандрить! :Stop: Выше нос! :Aga: Все будет Замечательно, главное, не забывать, что мы рядом, Ваши друзья! :flower: 



> вчера рано утром,умер мой свекор.


Примите искринние соболезнования! :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Дорогие мои Наталья, Слава,Герла,Медведик!!!!Поздравляем вас с днем города,славного сибирского города Новосибирска!!!


Ох, ничего себе!!! Новосибирцев - с праздником! Этот замечательный город и для нас (участником встречи) стал не чужим. Особенно одна маленькая кофейня, в которой я мечтаю побывать ещё неоднократно...  :Oj: 
 :Tatice 08:  :Tatice 04: 

*manja*,
Машенька, конечно, ты скоро вернёшься... Ты, несмотря на внешнюю хрупкость - очень сильная, а с нашей поддержкой  - со всего света - станешь ещё сильнее!  :flower: 

*Колесо*
Таня, мы всегда оказываемся не готовы к тому, что от нас уходят родные и близкие люди... К этому невозможно подготовиться...Держитесь...

----------


## Масяня

*Колесо*,


Танечка, примите наши соболезнования... Вот в этом вся ты... Наступить на свою боль... Сейчас главное, это твоя поддержка супругу....

----------


## Djazi

> Пока...всем..
> всех люблю....


Ждём тебя, Манечка, скорее поправляйся. Самой тоже надо в больницу, но всё тяну и тяну...Наши врачи любят "полечить"

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> А мне пришлось в этот день работать на свадьбе, причем второй день подряд(де разные пары).С утра хлопоты по похоронам,приготовление к ним,а с обеда - свадьба.


Ой, Танечка, какая  же ты сильная!
Вот ведь, год вроде не високосный, а какой-то очень неудачный...Но всё равно-
ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!

----------


## Колесо

Девочки, спасибо,огромное за поддержку!Прочитала и слезы градом...спасибо вам за то,что вы есть в моей жизни!!!Снова побежала...

----------


## вокся

> Ждём тебя, Манечка, скорее поправляйся.





> Девочки, спасибо,огромное за поддержку!


Девчонки! всем сил и мужества! как показывает жизненая практика, в любой ситуации без этого никуда!

В Беседке много говорят о зебре... Может, породу новую вывели(или что там с ней, с породой, делают)?)))))))
 Чёрную с редкими белыми вкраплениями?)) а мы и не знаем ничего....

----------


## Марина Дудник

Манечка, солнышко наше!!! Лечись качественно, про нас не забывай!!! Ты нам не просто нужна, ты нам необходима!!!!  :flower:  Как без тебя бабкам Ежкам! Ну да конечно приследим за полянкой нашей, но ты не озоруй и побыстрее возвращайся!!! А мы за тебя поколдуем маненько!!!


Танечка! Прими соболезнования!

----------


## olgaring

Девочки , я все ваши сообщения прочитала Манечке по телефону. Она прослезилась , ей было очень приятно ( по секрету : она мне не поверила и сказала , что я всё придумываю ) Но всё это не потому , что она нам не верит , у неё просто был очень тяжёлый день . Спасибо всем огромное за поддержку , ей она сейчас просто необходима!!! Ещё раз спасибо !!!
Она вас всех целует и передаёт привет .

Таня от меня и от Мани --- " Держись!"

----------


## sokolixa

*Маня, ТЫ НАМ НУЖНА, МЫ ТЕБЯ ЖДЁМ!!!*

*Таня* и твоя семья, примите и мои соболезнования...

*ДЕВОЧКИ, ДЕРЖИТЕСЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Наталина Зуева

Дорогие форумчане... Вы тут так по доброму к друг другу относитесь с таким позитивом можно я чуть чуть от вас подзаряжусь... Вот понимаете(да я думаю вы понимаете...) вот так живешь для всех как лучик солнца несешь радость не только за деньги на банкетах, а вообще по жизни всегда с улыбкой, ко всем с добром, все с тобой советуются делятся и как то находишь ко всем подход и доброе слово для каждого найдется... и вот ты уже уверен, что в этом суть твоя твое предназначенье... Тебе в лицо плюют и больно так что вот вот сердце разорвется... и вдруг позвонит какой-то забытый знакомый напомнит как ты помог... и опять крылья расправишь и улыбаешься и светишь... и вроде споткнулся упал и встать сил нет, уткнешься в подушку и никого б не видел... Но наступает утро в окне солнце и ты улыбаешься, и ты знаешь, что тебя ждут ты нужна... Вот так в краткости можно описать мою жизнь (а мама называет меня непутевой)... А может на самом деле непутевая... говорят себя любить надо, а как любить себя не любя всех? Но не понимают... и сложно и больно все ищут корысть в поступках... очерняют самое светлое... вот с этим сил нет бороться и так уже давит этот груз непонимания... что вы с этим делаете??? Научите непутевую, я вас очень прошу....

----------


## Анжелла

Девочки, милые, давно у вас не была, простите. ТО встреча, то инет у меня сейчас ужасный такой... Напишу и не отправляется. Так по вас всем соскучилась. ПРосматриваю всегда. 
Маня, поправляйся.



> Но не понимают... и сложно и больно все ищут корысть в поступках... очерняют самое светлое... вот с этим сил нет бороться и так уже давит этот груз непонимания... что вы с этим делаете??? Научите непутевую, я вас очень прошу....


Ничего...Жить. Наши близкие не совсем нас понимают. С таким клубком энергии как у нас надо справится, но мы не сможем быть другими. Поэтому Наташа, не заморачивайся, а живи так, как тебе хочется.

----------


## Суперстар

Манечка, удачи тебе. Все будет хорошо. Мы всем форумом узнавали !!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Всем добрый день!

*Маня*, у тебя большое доброе сердце, ты полна любви к людям и миру - это витает в каждом твоем посте - в строчках, между строк и парит над ними, и это добро будет обязательно к тебе возвращаться снова и снова. Удачи… здоровья.. добра…  

И да будет так всем нам, ибо помнящим добро и творящим доброе, воздастся ...

*Таня*, соболезнования, терпения..

----------


## Курица

> Манечка, удачи тебе. Все будет хорошо. Мы всем форумом узнавали !!!


Помните, как мы ВСЕ поддерживали *Ксению Высоцкую* в ее беде? Так сейчас и с *Маней*! "Коллективное бессознательное"Форума (а -если точнее- очень даже "сознательное"!!!) мысленно посылает тебе,* Манечка*, флюиды ТАКОЙ силы - установку на выздоровление, что ты должна-просто обязана-в кратчайшие сроки поправиться!

*
Люди, я хочу через Форум поблагодарить Диму Таниного(Вишенкина) за нечеловеческое терпение по дистанционному обучению установке ПРОСТЕЙШЕЙ программы на удаленном от него на тыщи три компе-а именно-на тех "дровах", что стоят на компьютерном столе в солнечном "Скобаристане" у Курицы!
Она, эта самая пернатая, затрепала Димушку до такой степени. что когда уже программа была установлена. ничего, кроме сдавленного крика(ой, мы не скайпились через микрофон, мы писались-у него была УЖЕ полночь, когда ...мы достигли КРАЙНЕЙ точки....О, "дас ист фантастишь!"-написала я ему...А он, стерев пот со лба, ответил:"Да. мы сделали это, крошка...":biggrin::tongue:
Танюш, передай ему, что он самый терпеливый учитель из самых терпеливых...Я б такую, как я, колхозницу, уже давно бы бросила...А он:"Упс...Начинаем с начала...Кинь мне фото экрана...(Я не умеееею!!!!!:eek:)Умеешь-вот так делай-такую-то и такую-то кнопку жми...
Димон, вобщем- "я Ваша навеки!"...... :Pivo:   :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Медведик

Девочки и мальчики - уникальный шанс появился умоей дочери ... БОГ даст - она им воспользуется. 
ВОТ:

Творческий отборочный тур вступительного экзамена в Московский театральный колледж Олега Табакова

25 и 26 июня 2009 года с 10:00 в главном корпусе Новосибирского государственного театрального института (ул. Революции, 6, аудитория №2) состоится творческий отборочный тур вступительного экзамена в Московский театральный колледж Олега Табакова

Московский театральный колледж Олега Табакова – это новое учебное заведение, которое будет обучать творчески одарённых детей актёрской профессии. В 2009 году проводится первый набор учащихся.
На отборочный тур приглашаются выпускники 9-х классов 2009 года (в возрасте 14-15 лет на момент проведения отборочного тура), уверенные в своих актёрских способностях. Экзаменаторы – известные российские театральные педагоги – оценят потенциальные актёрские возможности абитуриентов. *На отборочном туре необходимо прочесть наизусть стихотворение, басню, отрывок из прозы, предложить свой драматический этюд, танцевальный номер, спеть, выполнить задание по ритмике.* Все, кто успешно пройдут творческий отборочный тур, поедут в Москву за счёт колледжа на вступительные экзамены.
Московский театральный колледж Олега Табакова является средним специальным учебным заведением, реализующим программы среднего (полного) общего образования и профессиональные образовательные программы повышенного уровня по специальности «Актёрское искусство» (код 070201), квалификация «Актёр». Нормативный срок обучения по очной форме 3 года 10 месяцев на базе основного общего образования. В колледже будут учиться дети из всех регионов России. Обучение и проживание в колледже бесплатное. Успевающим студентам выплачивается стипендия.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Лена! Дерзайте!  :Ok:

----------


## bulya

Леночка, будем держать за Вас кулачки! :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

> Дерзайте!





> будем держать за Вас кулачки!


спасибо девочки - шанс уникальный и мизерный (из 2000 всего 24 человека со всей России)...НО он ЕСТЬ!!!!! а это уже не мало)))))
Ваша мысленая поддержка - колоссальная помощь и энергетическая подпитка благопрятного исхода ситуации)

----------


## Мишкина

Медведик!
Леночка! Ой.... удачи вам!!!!!!!!!!! От всей души желаю....:smile:

----------


## sokolixa

*Медведик*,
ЛЕНА, НИ ПУХА , НИ ПЕРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## свадьба

*Немного позитива для нашей Манечки и её друзей*

*Я хочу в твои ладошки

Положить совсем немножко:
Дуновенье ветерка,

Чтоб развеял все печали.
Лепесток от василька,

Чтоб друзья не забывали.
Лучик радуги цветной,

Чтобы мир купался в красках.
Шёпот звёздочки ночной,

Чтобы снились только сказки.
Каплю горного ручья,

Чтобы сердце было чистым.
А ещё в ладошки я

Положу свой взгляд лучистый.
И когда к тебе немножко

Грусть нечаянно нагрянет,
Ты раскрой свои ладошки,

И тебе теплее станет !*

----------


## Гвиола

*Медведик*,Леночка,даю совет!Стихи,басни,прозу берите не затёртые.Лучше то,что не на слуху.Танцевальный номер не молодёжные дрыгалки,а со смыслом под солидную музыку.Не забывать: не просто станцевать,а сыграть танец!Я,наверное,не понятно пишу....Песню тоже нужно взять серьёзную,в том смысле,чтоб её можно было "прожить".В общем,если что не понятно,спрашивай!

----------


## Медведик

> Стихи,басни,прозу берите не затёртые.Лучше то,что не на слуху.


согласна...исходим как раз из этого и из того что подходит именно ей...



> со смыслом под солидную музыку


это сложнее - она (при маме хореографе) никогда серьёзно танцами не занималась...потому прям не знаю чем помочь.

----------


## Katjatja

> согласна...исходим как раз из этого и из того что подходит именно ей...
> 
> это сложнее - она (при маме хореографе) никогда серьёзно танцами не занималась...потому прям не знаю чем помочь.


а у нас что мама хореограф?:eek::eek:  вот кого я в Крыму замучаю:smile:

----------


## Гвиола

*Медведик*,так я про что и говорю,нужен не просто танец,а танец-сценка!

----------


## Анатольевна

Товарищи!!! Я счастлива, что в моей жизни есть наш форум, я счастлива, что на форуме есть множество добрых, отзывчивых и сопереживающих людей, готовых за сотни тысяч километров оказать помощь, причём не виртуальную - реальную!  :Ok: 
Чего бы ни коснулось - нарезок, текстов, уехавших коров, забытых документов - всегда найдётся тот, кто поможет!

Вот сегодня такую абсолютно реальную помощь мне оказали Таня (морально) и Дима (реально) Яковлевы (Вишенкины) :biggrin:! Ребята, я вам безумно благодарна! Я вас люблю!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
Не буду вдаваться в подробности - слишком мне было неприятно, тем более, что с помощью Димы всё уже улажено.

Семья Яковлевых - форева!!!( Не зря они нашли друг друга на банкете... :Oj: )

----------


## Мэри Эл

Всем доброй ночи и хорошего нового дня )))) В субботу после грозы вылетел интернет-  3 дня как без рук )))) так рада ,что снова здесь )))
рада за тех у кого хорошее в жизни происходит, сочувствую тем ,кто сейчас в трудном периоде жизни, 

это жизнь: кто то рождается, кто то погибает, у нас  в грозу погибли отец и дочь - упало дерево на машину, а у знакомых родился малыш.
так хочется получить от жизни как можно больше позитива - вот и ищешь его даже там, где его может не  быть.

Спасибо за помощь в мой адрес, вроде пик проходит, надеюсь,что скоро совсем станет спокойно)))

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Знаю, что нужно просмотреть все «кости» выпускного, знаю, что нужно проверить подводки и фонограммы, а в голове совсем другое. 
Я пишу тебе письмо, МАМА…
Ты спишь, дыхание ровное, чуть вздрагивают ресницы, и свет от фонаря делает твое лицо каким-то детским, маленьким. Седых волос не видно совсем, и лицо твое какое-то кукольное, и вся ты какая-то маленькая, хрупкая. 
Как хорошо, что ты спишь, потому что именно сегодня мне хочется так  много тебе сказать, но я боюсь, что собьюсь с мыслей и что-то упущу. Поэтому доверяю свои мысли листу.
Совсем недавно каждой клеточкой своей души я поняла, что ТЫ - единственный человек в моей жизни, который принимает меня такой, какая я есть. Ты всегда находишь мне оправдания, ты всегда считаешь меня правой, я у тебя - лучшая,  ты жалеешь меня, ты дышишь и живешь мной.  
Как страшно, что понимание этого пришло сейчас, когда мы боялись, что потеряем тебя. Забылось все – обиды, недомолвки,  недопонимание. Я простила тебе все. Я действительно простила и забыла. И это была не злость, не обида, это была глупая ревность. Я раньше не могла понять, почему ты оставила меня в 12 лет одну, почему ты уехала к нему, чужому для меня, дядьке. Я думала - не прощу, а сейчас понимаю – ты любила его. И сейчас, оставшись одна, всю любовь свою ты направила на нас. А я не могла привыкнуть к новым отношениям, они пугали меня, они страшили своей лавиной. Мама, какая же я дура, простишь ли ты меня?
Смогу ли я вымолить прощение? Простишь ли ты меня за невнимание, за глупые обиды, за горькие слова.  Звонить через день тебе – этого, конечно, не достаточно. Бывать крайне редко у тебя – это непростительно. В этой суматошной жизни, находить себе оправдания редким встречам с тобой – просто нечестно. И не сумки с продуктами тебе нужны, и не деньги. Мама, мама, я так виновата. Прости меня. 
Знала бы ты, как поразили меня твои первые слова, когда подвижным стало твое лицо и понятна стала речь: «спина затекла» … А я была страшно рада, что ты  говоришь, что не могла понять про какую «спину» и пыталась растирать тебя.  Оказывается - про мою спину.  Эти дни я провела на допотопном стуле. Мама, мама, опять ты обо мне. 
Мне так больно видеть твои руки, исколотые капельницами и уколами. У тебя немеют пальцы, а руки, они такие болезненные. Кожа кажется прозрачной. С синими ниточками вен и с фиолетово-красными синяками на сгибах. Ты – маленький герой, ты у меня все выдержала.  И ты просто не можешь оставить меня сейчас, когда твоя взрослая дочь наконец-то повзрослела. Мы все должны наверстать и многое успеть. И я знаю, что все будет теперь по-другому.
В который раз на ум приходят последние строки в «Гранатовом браслете» Куприна, где каждая строчка начинается словами «Да святится имя твое…» 
И я, мысленно обращаясь к тебе, начинаю свои фразы с этих слов.
Мама, мама, как же ты нас напугала… 
Сегодня ты опять поразила меня, ввела в ступор. Я поехала к тебе домой и обнаружила подарок к моему дню рождения. Эх, мама, мама…. Когда в октябре мы с тобой выбирали тебе шубу к твоему юбилею, ты отказывалась от всех моделей, тебе все не нравилось. А я, как обезьяна, убивая время,  крутилась у зеркала, примеривая ненужные мне тряпки, в которых нет никакой необходимости.  Мне казалось, что ты примерила все шубы в «Снежной королеве», и я психовала, как можно было ничего не выбрать. Тогда я тебе отдала деньги со словами «покупай что хочешь». А что сделала ты? Ты купила МНЕ дубленку и замшевую куртку, которые так хорошо на мне сидели. А я и не заметила, что ты внимательно наблюдала за мной, за моими примерками, увидела, что мне понравилось больше всего.  Ездила без меня. Купила и спрятала, чтобы порадовать свою дочь в очередной день рождения. Мама, мама, как же так? Я, конечно, сделаю удивленное лицо. Но сегодня я плакала, ты опять забыла о себе. В этом ты вся. Мамочка…. «Да святится имя твое…»
Мы обязательно прорвемся, все  у нас получится. И я теперь всегда буду рядом. И нисколько я не устала, и совсем не измучилась, тебе кажется. Только говори со мной, только держи за руку. Ты - моя соломинка, ты – мой ангел хранитель, ты -моя путеводная звездочка. 
Мама, мама. Как спокойно ты спишь.  Мне ничего не надо, только знать, что услышу сегодня, завтра, всегда твой голос, обращенный ко мне: «Дочка…»
Я не знаю, прочтешь ли ты мое письмо, я не знаю, зачем я пишу,  я просто так хочу. Это нужно мне.
А ты спи, я - рядом. И завтрашний день будет лучше. И ты у меня есть. И  как хорошо, что я слышу твое дыхание, вижу, как дрожат ресницы, пульсирует веночка на виске. Мама, мама, спасибо тебе………..

----------


## KainskCherry

*Анатольевна*,
 Дорогая,мы ж свои,мы тут,чтобы делить все и помогать друг другу!Пусть наша Ксюшенька вернестя с победой,я в это искренне верю,она и девочки-такие умницы и красавицы!Выстави тут фотку,пусть все полюбуются,я тебя очень прошу,на красоту надо восторгаться!
*Svetllana*,
 Прочитала,реву сижу,но от счастья-у тебя есть такая сильная материнская любовь...счастливая ты,Свет,правда,счастливая...у меня все совсем не так,отец побыл сутки,приехав после 8ми месячной вахты и опять уехал,а я его так люблю,включила Доченьку,которую Масяня мне скинула и наревелась в сласть,сразу вспомнила,как он любил меня и называл в детстве-Малышка,Чупынажнуюсь,Нумынажнуюсь...это такие слова непереводимые,сам придумывал их.А когда дедом стал-я в роддоме жду,когда ж он появится...приехал в сончас,а я не сплю..голос громкий за окном-Малышка,я Анютку на руки схватила и к окну..он счастливый такой стоит-Дочурка,я тебе целую ванночку фруктов привез,а они внизу не пропускают-нельзя,я ж хочу,чтоб ты витамины ела и внучка тоже.Какими-то правдами и неправдами договорился и пропустили дыню и бананы,а мне все и персонал и девчонки из соседних палат говорили-какой у тебя отец необыкновенный...Когда Вадимка появился-папа лежал на операционном столе,вставляли металпластины,получил травму на севере,теперь кисть неподвижна на всю жизнь,но свой вклад в забрать с роддома внес накануне,открываю двери и из-за пуза вижу кучу пакетов...он заходит,-Доча,я не знал,что брать,мне продавцы помогали,поэтому купил все!Этим все были ползунки разных размеров и кофточки,пеленок куча,маечки и тому подобная красивая трикотажина,и самая большая его гордость-комплект,что забрать внучика с одеялом и подучкой...Когда он приехал в этот раз,мы просто стояли обнявшись в коридоре...я взрослая,но я люблю его еще сильней,чем когда была маленькой и он возил меня с собой рыбачить,когда он после зарплат покупал мне кубики-строителя из меня вырастить хотел,что-ли,когда уже в пятом классе не могла уснуть и он сидел со мой и прикладывал руку к ледяному окну,а потом к моей голове..не помогло и взял на руки и укачивал...люблю тебя безумно,мой папулечка,мое сумчатое северное животное,вот опять проводила и остались мы одни,а ты там,за тысячи километров,со своей бригадой,трубами и вертушками,пусть все будет у тебя хорошо!!!!
Свет,ты меня вдохновила все это написать,от чистого сердца,он один верил 6 лет назад,что из меня получится ведущая,и сейчас говорит-я горжусь тобой,доча,ты такую толпу держишь!!!Как хорошо,что есть такие близкие и родные..я всем желаю,берегите их,любите,пока они рядом,безмерно любите!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Svetllana*,

Света, я вся уже уревелась, ведь уже целый час, как прочитала, а слезы все бегут, все, не работник сегодня...

----------


## вокся

> Девочки и мальчики - уникальный шанс появился умоей дочери ...


Лен, ты же сама для себя определила, что ты не просто Елена. Ты - Елена Счастливая. Мне кажется, что с такой зарядкой на жизнь и у тебя, и у твоих детей будет всё ОТЛИЧНО! удачи!!

----------


## Колесо

> Я пишу тебе письмо, МАМА…


А я читаю и плачу...Как *дочь,*я  тоже вдруг так ясно поняла,что ближе и роднее  у меня никого,никогда не будет! После похорон свекра стало страшно. Всегда кажется что будет завтра...а вдруг нет?

Как* маме,*мне очень бы хотелось,чтобы моя дочь, когда нибудь,пусть даже поздно,написала мне такое письмо.




> все совсем не так,отец побыл сутки,приехав после 8ми месячной вахты и опять уехал,а я его так люблю,включила Доченьку,которую Масяня мне скинула и наревелась в сласть,сразу вспомнила,как он любил меня и называл в детстве-Малышка,Чупынажнуюсь,Нумынажнуюсь...это такие слова непереводимые,сам придумывал их.А когда дедом стал-я в роддоме жду,когда ж он появится...приехал в сончас,а я не сплю..голос громкий за окном-Малышка,я Анютку на руки схватила и к окну..он счастливый такой стоит-Дочурка,я тебе целую ванночку фруктов привез,а они внизу не пропускают-нельзя,я ж хочу,чтоб ты витамины ела и внучка тоже.


*Танюшка,* как здорово иметь такие отношения с отцом!!!Всегда с завистью смотрела на девчонок -одноклассниц,за которыми приходили папы,тех,кто мог прыгнуть к папе на руки,обнять,расцеловать!!!Мой папа умер,когда мне было два года, мама осталась одна с двумя дочками.Потом она вышла замуж.....за родного брата моего папы.Вот такая история.Мой отчим мне еще и дядя.

----------


## вокся

РРРРРРРРР!!!!......
и это именно самая позитивная эмоция дня! Точнее утра! Я всегда читаю газеты, журналы, книги, письма с конца!kuku Именно это вчера со мной 2 раза сыгроло злую шутку, что способствовало морю позитиву с утра! 
Как и многие из вас я получила сообщение о том, что форум переехал. Последнее. что было написано *P.S. Форум недоступен для чтения до окончания работ по "переезду".* Вот и всё... Сегодня с утра пошла проверять полученные отчёты о подписки с тем, а там "С новосельем!", "Верните Яну!"... Пришлось прочитать письмо от Николая от начала и доконца. Внимательно. Результат... РРРРРРРРРР!!!!! Ура-ура!!! 
Вторая история вчерашнего дня к форуму отношения не  имеет, но не менее поучительная в этом плане)))) 
"Читайте вывески! Будите грамотными!" (любимая фраза моего отца)

----------


## Сильва

Всем ПОЗИТИВНОГО доброго утра! Мы снова вместе!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Добрый день! 
Вот понравилось стихотворение 

Спасибо, БОГ, за то что вновь приходит день,
Что зреет хлеб и что взрослеют дети.
Спасибо, БОГ, тебе за всех родных людей,
Живущих на таком огромном свете.
Спасибо, БОГ, за то, что этот щедрый век
Звучал во мне то радостью, то болью
За ширь твоих дорог, в которых человек,
Все испытав, становится собою.
За то, что Ты река без берегов,
За каждую весну Твою и зиму,
За всех друзей и даже за врагов
Спасибо БОГ. За все Тебе спасибо!
За слезы и за счастье наяву,
За то, что Ты жалеть не перестанешь
За каждый миг в котором я живу,
Спасибо БОГ. За все Тебе спасибо!
Спасибо БОГ, что я перед тобой в долгу,
За прошлую и завтрашнюю силу.
За все что я еще успею и смогу,
Спасибо, БОГ, воистину спасибо

*Добавлено через 36 минут*
и еще (навеяно это все, наверное, всеми предыдущими постами-забота о близких, забота..)

Всем МАМАМ !!!! 

У матерей святая должность в мире - 
Молиться за дарованных детей. 
И день и ночь в невидимом эфире 
Звучат молитвы наших матерей. 

Одна умолкнет, вторит ей другая. 
Ночь сменит день, и вновь наступит ночь. 
Но матерей молитвы не смолкают 
За дорогого сына или дочь. 

Господь молитвам матерей внимает, 
Он любит их сильней, чем любим мы. 
Мать никогда молиться не устанет 
О детях, что еще не спасены 

Всему есть время, но пока мы живы, 
Должны молиться, к Богу вопиять. 
В молитве скрыта неземная сила, 
Когда их со слезами шепчет мать. 

Как тихо. Во дворе умолкли птицы, 
Давно уже отправились все спать. 
Перед окном склонилась помолиться 
Моя родная любящая мать. 

Никто не знает,как дела у Мани?

----------


## bulya

Svetllana,Вы прямо наружу меня вывернули!Последние 6 месяцев, я все чаще и чаще прошу извинение у своих родителей.Мне многое кажется я делаю не так, и обижаю их не со зла, а в силу своей эмоциональности и темперамента.А  родители все больше молчат, да подойдут к тебе и сядут рядом, возьмут за руку, и ТАКОЕ ТЕПЛО идет!Господи, мы так торопимся жить, мы строим бесконечные замки из песка,эти войны с ветряными мельницами, а ЖИЗНЬ идет.Ведь счастливые мгновения от общения с близкими и родными,так не долговечны.Очень страшно, что от нас это не зависит.И случайность может стать роковой!
Я желаю Вам:будьте любимы, будьте терпимы, будьте счастливы!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Манечка! Береги себя! За тебя болеют столько добрых сердец наших форумчан. И ты ведь знаешь и чувствуешь это. И не пустые слова, когда тебе пишут "Мы за тебя помолимся" Я В ЭТОМ УБЕДИЛАСЬ!!!!
ВМЕСТЕ МЫ СИЛА!!!!!!!!!!!!
ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА ДОБРЫЕ СЛОВА! ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОДДЕРЖКУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Сегодня мама ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ ВСТАЛА!!!! Мы сделали несколько шагов по палате. Все будет хорошо. И доктор говорит, и я верю. СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!!

----------


## Касатик

> надеюсь,что скоро совсем станет спокойно)))


О чем это ты?:biggrin: НЕ СПОКОЙНО, а КОМФОРТНО, УЮТНО И СВЕТЛО!!!!
Покой будет только сниться!!! :Aga:  :flower:  Очень рада, что жизнь налаживается (налажается?)kuku

*Добавлено через 26 минут*



> А ты спи, я - рядом. И завтрашний день будет лучше. И ты у меня есть. И как хорошо, что я слышу твое дыхание, вижу, как дрожат ресницы, пульсирует веночка на виске. Мама, мама, спасибо тебе………..
> __________________


Иван Бунин

Я помню спальню и лампадку.
Игрушки, теплую кроватку
И милый, кроткий голос твой:
"Ангел-хранитель над тобой!"
...............
Ты перекрестишь, поцелуешь,
Напомнишь мне, что он со мной,
И верой в счастье очаруешь...
Я помню, помню голос твой!

Я помню ночь, тепло кроватки,
Лампадку в сумраке угла
И тени от цепей лампадки...
Не ты ли ангелом была?

С. Есенин
..............
Все мы бездомники, много ли нужно нам.
То, что далось мне, про то и пою.
Вот я опять за родительским ужином,
Снова я вижу старушку мою.

Смотрит, а очи слезятся, слезятся,
Тихо, безмолвно, как будто без мук.
Хочет за чайную чашку взяться-
Чайная чашка скользит из рук.

Милая, добрая, старая, нежная,
С думами грустными ты не дружись.
Слушай-под эту гармонику снежную
Я расскажу про свою тебе жизнь.

Много я видел и много я странствовал,
Много любил я и много страдал,
И от того хулиганил и пьянствовал,
Что лучше тебя никого не видал.
........

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Можно немножечко веселенького?

[IMG]http://*********ru/712882.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

Всем добрый вечер!
Хотела как всегда последние штрихи посмотреть в завтрашнему дню, но не могу не заглянуть на любимый форум, нервячок чуть тронул, когда сообщение от Николая прочитала, но всё хорошо ,что хорошо кончается - я снова на страничках ))))

Завтра сложный день - выпускной у дочки!!! сил мало настроения никакого( от дикой усталости) вчера специально поехала в Питер за цветами для учителей  на оптовую базу ( хризантема 22 рубля) все выгадываем чтоб остались гроши ,( у нас сегодня такие красивые букеты получились !!!), а другие мамаши не стыдясь на своих же детях пытаются навариться ( пыталась одна фейерверк продать дороже чем в магазине - жуть)
Но самое главное : *платье сшила дочке*, босоножки купили и даже на сменку ( на ночь ) купили платье короткое. гулять будем до 3 ночи в боулинге, оплатили и дорожки и аэрохоккей, и бильярд.Не знаю как со сценарием получится, дети перестали в последние дни даже на репетиции ходить ( не все, но все таки (((, зато училки у меня разошлись, они поют переделку под Рыбака( я им записала плюс  с их голосами ) и они теперь и танцуют и театрализацию добавили - просто молодцы !!! только благодаря им у меня еще осталось желание что то делать , стыдно будет если они будут стараться а я ложанусь ))))

ПЕреживаю про один момент: сделана презентация девочки со своими папами в разные возрастные периоды ( 2 года , 10 лет, 15 лет - приблизительно) звучит песня Игоря Николаева Маленькая дочка, девочкам сказано, что они должны пригласить своих пап на медленный танец, вот и боюсь ,что папы испугаются, а если все получится то долно быть красиво и трогательно, там слова очень хорошие.

Ой, один вопрос : ни у кого совершенно случайно нет стишка про флешку ( дарим учителям) а то у меня после слов благодарности перехода нет на подарки.

----------


## Колесо

> Завтра сложный день - выпускной у дочки!!!


*Эля,*удачи!!!Будем держать кулачки!!!Все у вас получится, с таким подходом,уверена,все будет :Ok: 
Я тоже сегодня весь вечер делаю слайд-шоу для своих учеников,выпускаются,мои птенчики.Только что слепила,смотрю и рыдаю...

----------


## Анжелла

Эля! Не забудь мы ждем фотки. Ты обещала... :Aga:  И желаем удачи! У тебя все будет хорошо. :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Эля, пусть все будет  [IMG]http://*********ru/668865.gif[/IMG][

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки,добрый день всем!Мандражирую ужасно, сегодня мой первый выпускной у студентов, к которому мы с вами вместе готовились,за что огромное вам спасибо, нервничаю ужасно,всего насобирала на случай-а вдруг не хватит!Пожелайти мне удачи, надеюсь получится!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> платье сшила дочке, босоножки купили и даже на сменку ( на ночь ) купили платье короткое. гулять будем до 3 ночи


Привет всем! Заскочила на минутку, сегодня буду лихорадочно дошивать два платья (на выпускн. и короткое переодеться:smile:) времени в обрез...За мной фотки, конечно....Всех люблю!kisskisskiss

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Таня,удачи!

Для всех вот такой стих:

*ДЛЯ ВАС,ДРУЗЬЯ!

Друзья! Я просто рада, что Вы есть!
Бывая с Вами, становлюсь счастливей!
Вас у меня так много, что не счесть
И жизнь моя все ярче и игривей!

Когда темно и ничего не надо,
Когда душа перестает искриться
Вы тут, как тут! Вы сразу рядом!
Мне поднимают настроенье Ваши лица!

А часто все совсем наоборот:
Ликует сердце - хочет веселиться!
Я сразу Вас зову: Сюда, Народ!
Мне, всем что есть, охота с Вами поделиться!

Я ни на что не променяю этих чувств,
Что дарит мне бесценное общенье с Вами!
Благодаря ему, мой мир не пуст -
Я пополняю его добрыми делами!

А напоследок хочется сказать:
Пусть дружба наша каждый день крепчает!
Ведь это же такая благодать,
Знать, что тебя Пол Мира понимает!!!!!*!!

----------


## Ольга-63

> Девочки,добрый день всем!Мандражирую ужасно, сегодня мой первый выпускной у студентов, к которому мы с вами вместе готовились,за что огромное вам спасибо, нервничаю ужасно,всего насобирала на случай-а вдруг не хватит!Пожелайти мне удачи, надеюсь получится!


УДАЧИ, Танечка!!! Обязательно всё получится!

----------


## Мишкина

> Пожелайте мне удачи, надеюсь получится!


Все у тебя получится - Я ЗНАЮ, ВЕРЮ В ТЕБЯ!!!:smile:
Удачииииииииииииииииииии!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Колесо

> Пожелайти мне удачи, надеюсь получится!


*Танюшка - тезка*, удаааааачииииии! Ждем с хорошим,позитивным настроением и кучей положительных эмоции!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Привет всем! Заскочила на минутку, сегодня буду лихорадочно дошивать два платья (на выпускн. и короткое переодеться) времени в обрез...За мной фотки, конечно....Всех люблю!


*Ксана*,ждем фотоотчет и в том и в другом платье!!!Девчонки,какие же вы молодцы,и ты, и Эля,шить умеете...А я ...мне легче выбросить,чем подшить,ну не дружу я с иголкой и ниткой!!!:eek:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> не дружу я с иголкой и ниткой!!!


Ничего, Таня, где убавится, там и прибавится говорят... Я вот готовлю нормально только 2 блюда, жареную картошку и украинский борщ и всё...Не дружу я с поварёшкой...:biggrin:
Хоть времени и нет, поделюсь быстренько...Спасли на днях вот такого зверька, лечим глазки, блох вывели. Очень ласковый и игрун, правда большая кошка ревнует...

[IMG]http://*********ru/700611.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/701635.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*Колесо*,



> ну не дружу я с иголкой и ниткой!!


Счастливая!....А вот со мной ОНИ наотрез отказываются дружить!:frown:


> Я вот готовлю нормально только 2 блюда, жареную картошку и украинский борщ


А я - солянку и творожный пирог!..... :Oj: 
И у меня дома живет (жаль, не умею вносить фото, ни как не получается!) спасенный зверь, только черный, с кариющими глазами, но он, правда, лает!
Несколько лет назад, перед Рождеством я заглянула в книжный магазин, хотела найти стихи Марии Петровых, но все время, пока я просматривала книги, кто-то истошно тявкало-визжал тоненьким голоском...Стихи я не нашла, но выйдя из магазина увидела двух девочек-подростков. Одна из них держала в руках что-то взято за "подмышки" кудревато-черное с повисшими безпомощно задними лапками...
-Возьмите, пожалуйста, щеночка, он замерзнет здесь...Мы на экскурсии в Вашем городе, из Смоленска....В поезде нам не разрешат его везти...
Что было делать?...Взяла....Посадила кроху за воротник, сказав, что уж не стихи, так Степан...Оказалось - Стеша!...Степанида!...Долго всей семьей ждали, кто вырастет....Мог бы водолаз или сендбернар...Бог миловал!.. Она чуть больше кота-породистого красавца Василия - Мейсона...Да и она - Степанида - Гертруда, хоть и и не королевских кровей!:smile:

----------


## Айсидора

> ВМЕСТЕ МЫ СИЛА!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА ДОБРЫЕ СЛОВА! ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОДДЕРЖКУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Сегодня мама ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ ВСТАЛА!!!! Мы сделали несколько шагов по палате. Все будет хорошо. И доктор говорит, и я верю. СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!!


Светлана! Радуюсь, за твою мамочку вместе с тобой!!!!!!
МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!Передай ей привет и пожелание СКОРЕЙШЕГО ВЫЗДОРОВЛЕНИЯ!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Спасли на днях вот такого зверька, лечим глазки, блох вывели. Очень ласковый и игрун,


Ой, и у меня в семье прибавление... У меня сегодня кошка родила вчера котят(с) :smile:...
У меня же взрослых особей двое - кот, что на аватаре, и кошка.Экзотка, окрас "вискас"(условно говоря).
Родили мне эти особи двух котяток, в понедельник будет 2 недели. Такие сладкие... Уже глазки открываются.
Один толстячок такой вальяжный, другой шустрик маленький. Шустрик, думала, не выживет - поначалу плохо титьку сосал. Но ничего, выжил, к счастью.
Спят всё время друг на друге, верещат, когда мамка в коробку запрыгивает и вылизывать их начинает - возмущаются, что их покой нарушили. Ну и титьку сосут - чмокают так, что на всю квартиру слышно.
Их так приятно в руках держать, у них такие пузики розовые, нежные-нежные... :Oj: 
Соскучилась я, в общем, по котятам - два года не было...


> Мандражирую ужасно, сегодня мой первый выпускной у студентов,


Танюш, к тому моменту, как я прочитала твой пост, ты, наверное, уже отработала... Но я уверена, что всё у тебя было хорошо! :Aga:

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки,заскочила вам быстренько поведать о вчерашнем,а то сегодня свадьба-убегу,да еще и на выезде и татарская,ой мама дорогая!Вчера все прошло отлично,но так нервничала,что про фотик,взятый с собой вспомнила только в конце почти.Работала с чужим оператором,мой Дима-на музыке.Началось эмоционально хорошо-встретила преподов и декана-они меня узнали и обниматься кинулись!Из самого запомнившегося,почему-то взяла с собой аквагримм-что там было,они с парней рубашки посрывали и на пузе рисовали и на спинах-везде!А визгу сколько было!Обои на память-делайте обязательно,времени сьедает прилично,азарт тоже присутствует!Голосование в конвертах-супер-оператор прилип и снимал сразу,картинки из инета брала,их же подворачивала и клеила,как конверты.Итог вечера-дружное спасибо!Оператор-Таня молодец,столько фишек,но КАК Я ЭТО МОНТИРОВАТЬ ВСЕ БУДУ?Потому что вошла в раж,остановиться не могла! :Ok: Всем обьявляю благодарность,особенно моим Скайперам и Асерам!!!Мишкина-конкурс с полотнами на скорость-улет!!!Всех люблю,чтобы я без вас делала!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Ура, наконец-то выходные. Ребята,  всем пожелания:


[IMG]http://*********ru/663790.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Donald

Ой, давно тут не бывал... Танюшка-Черри, дико рад за тебя! Спишемся - расскажешь, А что за конкурс с полотнами? 
Ой, убегаю сейчас - последние приготовления, сегодня "ухожу в ночь..." на выпускной 100 ребятишек и 280-сильный банкет... Второй раз в жизни выпускной! Ой... дрожит в теле ВСЁ!
Но не могу не поделиться позитивом, для чего и зашел:
http://webobzor.info/news/nu_pogodi_...multfilm.shtml 

Спасибо ВСЕМ за ваши советы и наставления. ОленькаАРТ - отдельно... на колене... столько сил эта Леди на меня потратила, закачивая файлы на обменниКИ. 
Тане-Вишенке - за бесценный материал!
ШОУмама - маманя, я ваша навеки!
СПАСИБО ВСЕМ!!!
После 27-го буду собирать фотоматериалы последнего месяца - расскажу, покажу!

----------


## Масяня

*Donald*,


Димка, поделисьь потом по выпускному, а то у меня 26 июня, сама почему-то жутко мандражирую... Может потому, что выпуск племяшки любимой, хочется быть на высоте... А практики по выпускным так мало.... Вобщем, жду не только пинков, но и интересных идей, можно в личку!!!

----------


## Мишкина

*Вишенка моя дорогая!!!*

Поздравляю! Рада! Молодец!  Я знала! Я в тебя верила! Я за тебя переживала и думала вчера!!!
Конечно хочется подробности... НО... работай давай, потом все расскажешь...:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *Donald*,
>  Димка, поделисьь потом по выпускному....
>  Вобщем, жду не только пинков, но и интересных идей, можно в личку!!!


Дим! Мне тоже ПИНКИ в личку можно!!! Вернее НУЖНО!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> А что за конкурс с полотнами?


Да, да, заинтриговали, девченки!!!:smile:Расскажите, пожалуйста, где его взять!:wink:

*Добавлено через 57 секунд*
*KainskCherry*,
 Как "насвадьбишься"......ждем! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Ой... дрожит в теле ВСЁ!


Дима! Удачного праздника!:smile:У тебя все будет - СУПЕР!!! :Ok:

----------


## maknata

> Мне тоже ПИНКИ в личку можно!!! Вернее НУЖНО!!!


Ой, и меня попинайте немножко!:wink: Потому как есть только три дня на подготовку, а потом на неделю с головой окунаюсь в реал - вернее в работу.Как я это переживу - не знаю. Когда я буду спать - тоже не знаю. В общем : 23-го с утра украшаю шариками школьный двор и столовую, где и будет сам выпускной. Еду домой помыться-переодеться-накраситься, и вечером(вернее ночью) там же веду выпускной. В 4 утра заканчиваю, еду домой поспать часа три и с 8 утра еду в райцентр (причём с нарядами и сценариями) украшать шариками районный ДК.  У одних из родителей моюсь-переодеваюсь-крашусь и ночью веду выпускной где три класса вместе.В 4 утра заканчиваю, еду домой, сплю часа 4 и  еду в соседнее село украшать шарами. После обеда приезаю домой, украшаю шарами родной ДК, пытаюсь ночью поспать. 26-го с 8 утра разбираю свои же декорации в районном ДК, и вяжу новые. Много. ( самый большой заказ). Вечером еду домой - моюсь- переодеваюсь- крашусь и веду ночью выпускной. Слава Богу последний. Надеюсь выживу. Я ж в Крым хочу!!!))))))

----------


## Касатик

*maknata*,
 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
Сил, терпения и "искры зажигания!":smile:

Пы.Сы. Улыбнуло, как один ведущий говорит  вот, что (может кто возьмет навооружение!):
-А сейчас я хочу проверить, как вы изучали русских классиков пера, точнее Александра Сергеевича Пушкина, который написал: "О, сколько нам открытий чудных готовит..." Кто или что готовит?". Многие выпускники и учителя, уверенные в своих знаниях почти хором кричат:"Просвящения дух!"
-Нет, дорогие мои знатоки, не просвящения дух, а открывашка!.. и поэтому я предлагаю открыть бутылки и наполнить бокалы....

Может быть используете и этот тост:
Один мудрый китаец говорил:"Мечта - это не то, что уже существует, но и не то, чего не может быть. Это как на земле -дороги нет, а пройдут люди, проложат дорогу". Дорогие выпускники! Перед вами открылась широкая дорога мечты, полная возможностей и перспектив!......бла-бла...

----------


## maknata

*Касатик*,
 Спасибо!:smile:

----------


## Donald

Ой, А где Помогайка то?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Я завтра заархивирую всю папку выпускную и скину страждущим! ОК? Прям через файлообменник. Оказывается, они не все не у всех открываются, какой наиболее демократичный? Ой... мандражжжж...
Почему я встал у стенки? у меня дрожат... и коленки тоже... дрожат у меня!

----------


## maknata

> А где Помогайка то?


А это у нас кто?:redface:

----------


## Donald

Это Доска обьявлений: ищу, прошу, помогите!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Да тока что переделал цветное гадание под выпускной, хотел положить быстренько куда-нить, а спецтему не найду с ходу... Вдруг у кого сегодня еще!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Видимо, где то народили пятую, а где - не найду!

----------


## maknata

> Видимо, где то народили пятую, а где - не найду!


Да  в самом верху, я её булавочкой там приколола:wink:

*Добавлено через 53 секунды*



> Да тока что переделал цветное гадание под выпускной,


Дим, уже хочу! Швырни в меня, плиззз, гаданием!:smile:

----------


## Мэри Эл

Дорогие мои , вот и закончились мои праздники, всё прошло хорошо)))) устала жутко, потому что оказалось что у 37 выпускников практически одна мам ( я) и один папа ( мой муж) все организационные моменты , начиная от родительского собрания и до последней минуты ( 20 июня  3 часа ночи) все вопросы решались через меня, и развозка ( папа) классных и покупка продарков, цветов, тортов, призы, но главное,что всем все понравилось!!!! я очень рада,что все что задумала - получилось ))))

*ВСЕМ  ОООООЧЕНЬ БОЛЬШОЕ  СПАСИБО !!!!* за поддержку и помощь!!!!

А это моя доча

----------


## Марисоль

*Мэри Эл*,
Родители - халявщики!
Дочь - принцесса!
Семья - великолепна!
Один минус - у мамочки очень измученное лицо!!!
Поздравляю тебя с окончанием всех переживаний и хлопот, теперь займись собой, и все же надеюсь на встречу, споем???

----------


## Масяня

*Мэри Эл*,


Похудела-то как, вот она сила переживаний за дочь любимую! Всё - а теперь поступать и отдыхать!!!!  Очень рада за то, что у тебя всё уже позади, а нам ещё мандражировать и переживать... теперь ты за нас кулачки держи....
А дочура - модель, особенно в коктейльном платье - обаяшка...

----------


## Гвиола

*Мэри Эл*,у меня нет слов,дочка-само очарование!!! :Ok:

----------


## Ларико

> *Мэри Эл*,у меня нет слов,дочка-само очарование!!!


Совершенно согласна с Наташей. Дочь - красавица! Удачного ей поступления в ВУЗ! А маме с папой: отдыхать! Шагом марш! Ну хоть неделечку!!!!!:smile::smile:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Garmonia*,
*Масяня*,
*Гвиола*,
*Ларико-2009*,
 девочки!!!! спасибо!!)))))покой нам только снится, но забыла написать - аттестат хороший ,  пятерок и четверок поровну )))) поступать планируем в колледж, рисовать любим)))а там если понравится учиться - сразу на третий курс института.

----------


## julia2222

*Мэри Эл*,
Элечка! :flower:  Поздравляю! Дочка - красавица! :Aga:  Платья просто замечательные! :Ok:  Ты молодчина, что выдержала такой марафон и главное - осталась довольна результатом! Слава Богу, что у тебя такой понятливый муж, который помогал и поддерживал тебя. Теперь, с чистой совестью, нужно немножко отдохнуть и восстановить силы! Удачи! :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

Эля! Спасибо большое! Такая дочь красотка. :Aga:  И что ты нас радуешь фотками. А платья красивые получились. :Ok:

----------


## Курица

*Элечка*,поздравляю, ты это сделала!!Смогла!!
Посмотрела я на фото твоей красавицы и умницы, и в ней увидела тебя.Тебя ТУ, периода. когда ты свела с ума твоего любимого(вспоминаю историю, что ты мне рассказывала в Питере)...И, ты знаешь, глядя на молоденькую дочь, а думая о маме. я понимаю ее отца...Она ж прям светится изнутри!!!

*Добавлено через 14 часов 42 минуты*
Вот такое вот стихотворение написала Марина Цветаева дочери.. 

*Але* 

А когда — когда-нибудь — как в воду 
И тебя потянет — в вечный путь, 
Оправдай змеиную породу: 
Дом — меня — мои стихи — забудь. 

Знай одно: что завтра будешь старой. 
Пей вино, правь тройкой, пой у Яра, 
Синеокою цыганкой будь. 
Знай одно: никто тебе не пара — 
И бросайся каждому на грудь. 

Ах, горят парижские бульвары! 
(Понимаешь — миллионы глаз!) 
Ах, гремят мадридские гитары! 
(Я о них писала — столько раз!) 

Знай одно: (твой взгляд широк от жара, 
Паруса надулись — добрый путь!) 
Знай одно: что завтра будешь старой, 
Остальное, деточка,— забудь. 

_11 июня 1917_

----------


## manja

*привет всем, мои дорогие форумчане...*вот решила поблагодарить всех тех, кто держал за меня кулачки и написал столько добрых слов...в мой адрес..
*Оленька РИнг звонила мне в больницу каждый день*...
и всегда во время звонка я ловила себя на мысли, что смеюсь оказывается первый раз за день... 

*Хочу сказать ей самое большое спасибо, моей милой Олечке,* 
именно эти звонки мне приносили какое то теплое и доброе чувство в душе, 
которая потом сглаживала все тяжелые мысли... 

*Дорогие девчонки, все кто написал сюда в тему и потом еще и ко мне в личку- большое вам спасибо..*

Олюшка читала мне это и я честно сказать так расчувствовалась...скажу вам какое то непонятное до селе чувство....Мы даже не знакомы в реале...но в принципе долго потом лежала в темноте палаты больничной и думала...как хорошо, когда в твой адрес посылаются слова поддержки... 
У меня какое то чувство непонятное ...что то со мной творится такое... Я не привыкла брать.... Мне хочется и нравится больше отдавать...
А что можно сделать в виртуальном мире? Можно еще раз сказать всем спасибо так громко, чтобы крикнуть его на весь белый свет....пусть услышат мое спасибо и добрые пожелания все, кто подарил мне столько добрых слов...
Спасибо...родные мои....

----------


## Медведик

*manja*,
Манечка всё хорошо!!!! Мы мысленно с тобой....и нас много)))

----------


## Касатик

> А что можно сделать в виртуальном мире?


Теплоту и свет человека можно и виртуально почувствовать!!!А это и есть то, что отдается!!!
Манечка, ты очень светлый человек, поверь мне, ни я одна это ощущаю!!! :flower: 



> Я не привыкла брать.... Мне хочется и нравится больше отдавать...


Не печалься, не кручинься! Выходи на Форум и продолжишь отдавать!:smile:
И твоё громкое СПАСИБО все-все услышали!!!:smile:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Милая наша Манечка!!! Как я рада!!! Ты снова с нами!!! Я в "школе" у нас колдовала- колдовала!!! Уря!!! Получилось!!! Манечка с нами!!! :Ok: :biggrin: :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Оленька РИнг звонила мне в больницу каждый день...
> и всегда во время звонка я ловила себя на мысли, что смеюсь оказывается первый раз за день...





> Мы даже не знакомы в реале...но в принципе долго потом лежала в темноте палаты больничной и думала...как хорошо, когда в твой адрес посылаются слова поддержки...


КАК я тебя, *Маня*, понимаю...У меня подобное же было(вскоре после Питерской встречи я тоже _"скоропостижно_" попала в больницу), и тогда Марина - Гармония так поддерживала меня смс-ками и звонками, рассказывала, что на Форуме, передавала от вас приветы...
И действительно, улыбаешься ТОМУ, что за тысячи км о тебе думают...И =главное-ХОРОШО думают!
Очень здорово, что тебе стало получше!
Поправляйся скорей, а, *Мааааань*.... :Aga:

----------


## Масяня

*manja*,


как хорошо, что ты снова с нами! Видишь, как много перемен, вернулись Януська. Толяныч. А значит, всё будет хорошо. Когда люди помнят и переживают за другого - это значит, что тот, другой, так много отдаёт...

А ты - самый бескорыстно дающий человек, и мне тебя так не хватало. Просто твоего мудрого присутствия.. Не болей, Манечка, пожалуста...

----------


## manja

> мне тебя так не хватало.


спасибо ласточки мои...
я вышла с больницы, скорей вырвалась, потому что в субботу надо было проводить юбилей...Потому пришлось подписать кой какие бумаги и с этой недели делать все амбулантно... Мне казалось что я все смогу...и сил достаточно, но в субботний юбилей который провела видимо сказался на вчерашнем моем состоянии... Сегодня ночью вообще не спала толком...Вообщем перетрудилась видимо... но клиента не смогла подвести... 
Утром как в тумане все было, но вот сейчас после обеда чувствую себя на коне...и снова в бой, в поход....

Получила новый заказ который нужно вести только на немецком... и очень рада этому... Вообще такие задачи нам ставит сама жизнь, почему бы не пересилить их...

Так хочу чтобы мои клиенты были счастливы...и вспоминали свой праздник... как не зря выброшенные деньги... истинно как немцы говорят... 

и во вторых незабываемые моменты... где смеялись до слез, где растроганные слушали и смотрели... 

и еще увидели то, что никогда доселе не видели...ни на одном празднике... 

Очень рада что здесь у нас на форуме...новые новости, которые радуют душу...
Сегодня до обеда лежала...после этих болей ночью и перечитывала все... новости..

Все, я очень рада что снова в строю со всеми...вами...
спасибоооооооооооооооооооооо

----------


## Касатик

> Все, я очень рада что снова в строю со всеми...вами...


Манечка! А мы - то, как рады!!! :flower: А ты обратила внимание, что "вышла на связь" в канун своей годовщины регистрации на Форуме!? :biggrin: Поздравляю!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Всем привет!!! Наконец-то закончилась эта эпопея с выпускными платьями...Уф....Вот...Подробности позже, девочки...:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/707619.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/709667.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/699427.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/703523.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

Сижу, смотрю и реву, сразу свою манюню взрослой представляю!

----------


## Озорная

*manja*,

Манечка, очень рада, что ты снова в строю и не теряешь оптимизма! Ты все преодолеешь, я в этом уверена!!! :Ok: 

* А это - тебе лекарство от всех болезней, как самой главной бабульке Ягульке...* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/8532m.jpg[/IMG]

*И новая метелочка, чтобы отметать все болячки* :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/50593m.jpg[/IMG]

*Выздоравливай скорее, набирайся сил и, главное сейчас, НЕ ПЕРЕУТРУЖДАЙСЯ!!!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ksana tenlarks*,
Оксана - двое из ларца, одинаковых с лица!!!:biggrin:
Как вообще выпускной прошёл?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Анатольевна*,
Выпускной как выпускной...Нормально вроде...Официальная часть понравилась. Дальше программа с ведущим. Ведущий  не понравился, молодой пацан, на ТВ работает. Такое впечатление, что программу он составлял из боршюрок типа "в помощь тамаде", какие-то клятвы длинные и дурацкие, всё затянуто, массовых конкурсов вообще не было, впрочем как и выпивки на столе, где родители гуляли, запретили говорят...ну тарили какой-то там вермут под столом и всё...Еда как всегда отличная (среди родителей владельцы сети кафе)...Вот Мишка-фотограф фотки передал...

[IMG]http://*********ru/687142.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/671782.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/675878.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/657446.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Ksana tenlarks*,
почему-то у меня сразу твоя доча с Наташей Ростовой "сассоциировлась"...

----------


## Колесо

*Маня*, рада что тебе лучше,мы так этого хотели,а мысленный посыл,тем более такого количества людей - это силааааа!!!
*Эля и Ксана,*вы сами как выпускницы - красавицы,молодые мамочки,поздравляю,школьные волнения позади!Удачи при поступлении ваших красотулек!!!
А я два дня была изолирована от форума,комп прихватил какую-то заразу,сегодня вызывали специалиста,исправили, и я снова с вами!!!Уряяяяя!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Маня*, как здорово, что ты появилась.

[IMG]http://*********ru/693306.jpg[/IMG]

А *Эля* и *Ксана*  так молодо смотрятся , и дочки-красавицы. Пусть выберут верную дорожку в жизни.

----------


## jpligunova

Здравствуйте,форумчане.Давно у вас не была. Некогда.Но вот прошла предыдущая
неделя,загруженная "до ушей",я в отпуске,ура-а-а-а!!!Всех ведущих-учителей
поздравляю с окончанием учебного года!!!!Экзамены отсдавали,и даже 2 выпускных 
провели:1-это подарок моим 9-тиклассникам  и их родителям,провели и торжествен
ную часть,и неофициальную.Все в школе,мне понравилось в школе праздновать,
все вместе:и дети,и родители.Почти никто никуда не бегал,все в зале развлекались.
Зато на следующий день в баре,вот там свобода ,час -полтора мы их всех держали

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Зато в конце их уже другие проблемы беспокоили,народ стал деньги собирать ,понятно на что,и потихоньку исчезать.А учительница,моя знакомая,меня спрашивает:"Зачем тебе все это надо?"Почувствовала в первый момент себя ущербной.Потом,правда,говорю,что нравится.Но вот эта спесь,в общем,дурной осадок оставила.Извините,что "вешаю" на вас негатив.Хотя оба выпускных прошли на уровне.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Уже к 12-ти подходит,
А значит спать уже пора.
Спокойной ночи, вам желаю
Хороших снов вам до утра.
Желаю,чтоб приснился сон
С красивыми цветами он,
Чтоб в нем, летали вы как птица!
Пускай цветной он вам приснится!
Желаю хорошо поспать,
А ну- ка быстренько в  кровать!!!

Всем спокойной ночи!
*

----------


## Курица

Коренные итальянки
Не хранят от кофе банки.
Не закрасит тушью финка
Дырку в сношенном ботинке.
Англичанка в непогоду
Не наденет ватник сроду.
Немка, даже и с приветом,
Ягоды не сушит летом.
Не покроется канадка
Простыней в сплошных заплатках.
Никогда не тащит шведка
Пуд картошки в грязной сетке.
Не положит в суп испанка
Шестидневную сметанку.
Ну и дуры! А для русской
Праздник  - все эти нагрузки...

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> А для русской
> Праздник - все эти нагрузки


Но понять нам невозвожно, 
Эти чудо-беляши!
Нам роднее и привольней
Черствый хлеб, он хлебосольней!
ОН - начало всех начал!
Так ведь Маркс оповещал!?:biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/677941.jpg[/IMG]



*Пусть день начнётся с доброты!



Не с суеты, не с маяты.



Пусть день начнётся с красоты!



Пусть день наполнится делами,



Прибудет новыми друзьями.



И важно быть самим собой,



Ведь завтра будет день другой!
*

----------


## Гвиола

[IMG]http://*********ru/705591m.jpg[/IMG]

*Я проснулась!!!*

----------


## Volodя

Всм привет! Сорри за столь редкое посещение... Вошёл на форум а там нет нашего раздела... Немного испугался... Скоро вернусь надолго, пока весь в делах-проблемах...:smile:

----------


## Касатик

> Всм привет! Сорри за столь редкое посещение... Вошёл на форум а там нет нашего раздела... Немного испугался... Скоро вернусь надолго, пока весь в делах-проблемах...
> __________________


Вау! Какие люди!!!:biggrin:Как гранит грызется?!:smile:

----------


## Volodя

> Как гранит грызется?!


Я НА КАНИКУЛАХ!!!!!!!!!! :Vah:  :Oj: :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
И снова улепётываю... До связи!!!! (до скорой)

----------


## Курица

Мои дорогие, с кем еще поделиться. как не с вами! Представляете, у меня ВСЕ НЕ БЫЛО вызова в Смоленскую  воен.Академию ПВО моему мальчику - выпускнику -Ромке Симону...Он физику на 58 баллов сдал ЕГЭ, и рус., и мат. неплохо, документы ушли туда еще в апреле. ждем, военкомат говорит-из всех училищ вызовы, а моему Ромалэ - нету....начинаем звонить...В учебный отдел Академии...И нам...так. между прочим. ...говорят(по телефону)- капитан какой-то -да мы ...НЕ БУДЕМ ЕМУ ВЫЗОВ ПРИСЫЛАТЬ!!!у вас тут...анализы не все...(знаем-все-сто раз проверяли!!!) кала нет на яйца глист...Мы говорим-нееет? Так мы вам факсом вышлем завтра же...Да это ладно...Просто...(мнется...)..Типа - у нас 7 чел. на место, а ваш...он же у вас...того...ЧЕГО??? да...цыган...*Представляете?*
Я ЧУТЬ НЕ РУХНУЛА!!! А профотборист из военкомата(по совместительству-моя подруга!) КАК рявкнет;"С кеем я говорю? А пятый пункт анкеты в каком году отменен? Вы нам в письменном виде отказ!По факсу № такой-то...Но ждите- в два адреса-апелляцию!командованию Академии мало не покажется...Мы вам сироту в обиду не дадим...Думаете. за него некому заступиться?....

и все закрутилось! 

Короче, дошли по телефону(наш военком ) до генерала-лейтенанта Гаврилова-начальника Смоленской Академии ПВО,том лично распорядился-выслать ФАКСОМ сегодня же вечером вызов на Ромку, вызов пришел, и мы с ним едем в Смоленск на собеседование и сдавать ФИЗО-1-го июля быть там! Им-жлобы!другого слова нет! места жалко-по сиротской льготе Ромка должен пройти ДАЖЕ с тройками при сдаче ЕГЭ(рус, мат., физика)...А там_ясно- уже генеральские сынки...

А вот и фигу им!!!:tongue:
[IMG]http://*********ru/658503m.jpg[/IMG]

это Ромка

[IMG]http://*********ru/710726m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

Боритесь до конца, а мы кулачки подержим за ВАс!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Курица*,
Таня, а как у него с физподготовкой? Передай ему привет, и пусть старается!!!!
А то у моих знакомых сын 3 раза на физподготовке провалился в военное.

----------


## sokolixa

> у меня ВСЕ НЕ БЫЛО вызова в Смоленскую воен.Академию ПВО моему мальчику - выпускнику -Ромке Симону...





> Боритесь до конца, а мы кулачки подержим за ВАс!


Да-да-да, и на ногах тоже!!! И пусть они там лопнут все от своей СУЧности - ни фига у них не выйдет!!!

----------


## Курица

> Таня, а как у него с физподготовкой?


 :Ok:  на перекладине подтягивается 56 раз...

----------


## Tatiana_S

> А вот и фигу им!!!


Так держать!!!




> это Ромка


Светлый какой парнишка! Удачи ему!

----------


## KainskCherry

*Курица*,
 Мамуль,держитесь там!Отстоять надо за парня, сволочи,все за деньги куплено!
А то, чтоб детям в жизни пробиться помочь- нифига...не один генеральский сынок сроду не будет стремиться к знаниям,как Рома..им это не надо просто,да и благодарности от них не услышишь особой...стеной надо стоять за ребенка и биться до последнего!!!Молодцы,не отступайте!

----------


## Helga597

> а ваш...он же у вас...того...ЧЕГО??? да...цыган...*Представляете?*
> Я ЧУТЬ НЕ РУХНУЛА!!!


ДААА! Танюшка, я вас понимаю, как никто другой! НУ КАК русская АРМЯНКА (еврейка, цыганка, татарка  и т.д  - кому что больше наравится!) Порой уже эти вопросы звучат весьма навязчиво! Осточертело всем объяснять, что Я - РУССКАЯ, ну не знаю, кто и в каких количествах проскакал по донским степям!!! Только вчера с тобой поржали по этому поводу! Меня раньше забавляли эти сравнения, а теперь начинают раздражать! Как говорил ВВП, если нас поскрести, то в любом можно отыскать татарина! ВО СВОЛОЧИ! :mad: Видите цель? ВСЁ, спокойно идите к ней!!! Мы сконцентрируем всю свою энергию! УДАЧИ Роме, тебе, мама  Таня, сил и спокойствия, не горячись! УСЁ утрясётся, благо у вас есть кому трясти!:biggrin: БОГ В ПОМОЩЬ!

----------


## shoymama

Танюша! Держись и УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## Айсидора

[QUOTE=Курица;2362412]Мои дорогие, с кем еще поделиться. как не с вами! 

Татьяна!!!! Сердце замерло от твоего сообщения!!! Но я ВЕРЮ, что рядом с таким ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ, как ты у Ромы все получиться!!!! :smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Курица*
Танюша, дорогая, уверена, что ты всё сделаешь, чтобы Ромку твоего не обидели. Пусть всё у вас получится!!!

----------


## Абюл45

Танюш,всё будет хорошо.

----------


## Курица

> Танюш,всё будет хорошо.


я ЗНАЮ, ЛЮБУШКА...АНАТОЛЬЕВНА УЗНАВАЛА...
 :042:  :042:  :042:  :042:  :042:

----------


## skomorox

что-то так захотелось нажаловаться...., чтобы пожалели....:rolleyes:
или нельзя, тут всё про позитив?

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Курица*,

Таня, а я подумала о том, что повезло парню в том плане, что есть неравнодушные к его судьбе люди. Помоги вам Бог!

----------


## Касатик

> Короче, дошли по телефону(наш военком ) до генерала-лейтенанта Гаврилова-начальника Смоленской Академии ПВО,том лично распорядился-выслать ФАКСОМ сегодня же вечером вызов на Ромку, вызов пришел, и мы с ним едем в Смоленск на собеседование и сдавать ФИЗО-1-го июля быть там! Им-жлобы!другого слова нет! места жалко-по сиротской льготе Ромка должен пройти ДАЖЕ с тройками при сдаче ЕГЭ(рус, мат., физика)...А там_ясно- уже генеральские сынки...


Тань, дай вам Бог удачи!!!
Столькой эмоций от твоего поста! Сначала -возмущение, потом обида за паренька и жалость, ком к горлу, далее огромная благодарность к тебе, что ты есть у ребят!!! :flower:  Наверное, прецеденты были!? И все это на твои плечи!.....
А Рома, как ему сейчас? Паренек может озлобиться, разочароваться в стране, возненавидеть все и вся!!!Итак-то сирота!!! ...Да, еще, как вот учиться? - могут начать измываться!...С другой стороны - закалка, ипытание только по силам дается!Выдержит - самодостаточным человеком будет...Да уж больно возраст-то нежный!!!
Говорят - жалость плохое чувство,...но не могу иначе!!!
Танечка, храни вас Бог!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> не один генеральский сынок сроду не будет стремиться к знаниям,как Рома


Вот именно!!! Более того, еще и вреда причинить может сокурстникам!

----------


## Donald

*Курица*,
 Тань, Боже, какое у тебя ОГРОМНОЕ сердце!!! Но, ты его береги!...

----------


## Ларико

Таня! Я ночью только фотографии посмотрела, а сейчас прочитала. Слезы уже приготовились, действительно в горле ком. И только я собралась всплакнуть, мой Лев тут как тут. Не переносит когда я плАчу. Короче, я и не стала.
А про Ромио твоего тебе вчера сказала на счет внешних данных. Представляю как поет парнишка. Да они там в Академии еще тебе миллион раз за него спасибо скажут. Такое сокровище! У них же там мало таких самородков! Он им как споет на каком-нибудь празднике! Ух! Представляю. Они там все попАдают. Пусть только попробуют не принять! 
Таня! Ромочке удачи! Тебе терпения! Помоги, Боженька! :flower:

----------


## Медведик

*Курица*,
Танюш - как же я тебя люблю!!!!!!! Как рада что встретимся)))) 



Вот наш Новосибирский цирк. Устроли очередное семейное развлечение!!! С сумочкой через плечо сынишка и племянник с племяшечкой)



А это наше любимое летнее семейное развлечение: Дача, Баня...


Ну а это наш 9 класс - моя дочка блондиночка

----------


## Курица

> ком к горлу,


спасибо вам всем, я так рада, что вы со мной! И на моей стороне!


> А Рома, как ему сейчас? Паренек может озлобиться, разочароваться в стране, возненавидеть все и вся!!!Итак-то сирота!!! ...


А вот ему про это-ПОКА ВСЕ РЕШАЛОСЬ_знать совсем не обязательно...Вот все "устаканится"-расскажу!



> Да уж больно возраст-то нежный!!!


Сидите? (это-чтоб не упасть!)
Ромке 1  января было 20 лет.Привезли его из табора в...почти 9.Отец-без вести пропавший, мать-лишена прав.Пошел в 1 кл. для детей с ЗПР(задержкой развития), -букв не знал...После 4 класса через комиссию обл. псих-мед-педагог. вывели на общеобраз. программу.В 9 кл. у него была 1 тройка(и та- по русскому-я ему говорила:"А что ты хочешь?Ты ж цыган!А рус.-самый трудный иностр.язык-все говорят...").И...огромное желание идти в 10...в это время путин подписал указ, что можно в школе учиться...до 23 лет.Мы с Ромкой ликовали!Он свечку р.б.Владимиру в монастыре ставил...
Каждое лето с 7 кл. он работал на керамзаводе грузчиком (чтоб денежки заработать), в 10-параллельно учебе в школе-учился в автошколе по вечерам (платил из заработанных летом денег), получил ВОД.ПРАВА, с 8 по 11 параллельно ходил в спортшколу, все годы -на тур. соревнованиях по ориентированию 1 места, играет на гитаре, поет, брейк в ср. классах так выкручивал, что "Ах!" Дружит с городской девочкой-серебр. медалисткой из гор.гимназии, ей тоже 20, она в педунивере учится...
Вот-вкратце- И ЭТО ВСЕ О НЕМ!!!
И такого брать не хотят...

----------


## Касатик

> что-то так захотелось нажаловаться...., чтобы пожалели....
> или нельзя, тут всё про позитив?


Ирина, я видела (увы, не помню чей) здесь пост, в котором форумчанка писала, что, пожалуйста, давайте ЗДЕСЬ без негатива...А где тогда пожаловаться можно, что греха таить, у каждого человека возникает порой желание быть маленьким, чтобы приголубили, пожалели - и это нормально! А территория Позитива так пропитана им, что, мне кажется, русская поговорка про ложку дегтя, здесь является исключением (ИМХО).:rolleyes:
Хотя инициатор этой ТЕМЫ пишет на первой странице:
В этой теме воздержитесь:
1. От негативных эмоций......
Для чего эта тема:
1....
2. Чтобы морально поддерживать друг друга....

Видимо, я что-то не так понимаю, и считаю, что в моральной поддержке нуждаются как раз люди, находящиеся не в позитивном настроении(ИМХО).  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> Вот-вкратце- И ЭТО ВСЕ О НЕМ!!!


Тань, я читала, и отчетливо увидела...........сказку "Золушка"(где и ты, сама знаешь кто:wink:)Все у Ромки получится!!!Не может быть иначе!!! :Aga:  Я в этом теперь уже убеждена!!! :Aga: 


> И такого брать не хотят...


 Пусть только попробуют не взять!!! :Punish2:

----------


## Иринка 11

Здравствуйте мои дорогие и любимые! Как хорошо, что есть ВЫ, я каждое утро захожу на форум и радуюсь тому, что он работает, Вы здесь, общение продолжается, и день начинается с позитива, Спасибо !!! Я Вас  очень люблю!!!

----------


## Donald

> Ну а это наш 9 класс - моя дочка блондиночка


Хм... Могла бы и не уточнять!!! Разве есть другие варинты при взгляде на фото?

----------


## Katjatja

Обычно такие происшествия закаляют людей, и я уверена Танюша твой воспитанник достойный мальчик. пусть все у вас получится.

----------


## Анатольевна

*skomorox*,



> что-то так захотелось нажаловаться...., чтобы пожалели....
> или нельзя, тут всё про позитив?


Ира, пожалуйся!!! И мы твой негатив преобразуем в позитив - всё встанет на свои места!  :Aga:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Здравствуйте, мои дорогие! Хорошо как здесь...Но придётся на некоторое время вас покинуть... :Tu:  Даже некогда писать много. Через час поезд в Москву. Едем с дочкой подавать документы в ВУЗ. Жить будем в съёмной комнате, инета там нет. Вот. Приеду недели через 2 только. Всех люблю.kisskisskiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Ваша Ксана.

----------


## Ларико

*Ксана!* Удачи в Москве! Возвращайся!:biggrin:


*Таня Курица*! Опять меня до слез довела! Какой парень молодец! Столько упорства!. Но здесь я вижу море огромное любви тебя и всех, кто работает с тобой к детям!!! И к Ромарио в частности. Правильно говорит Касатик, ты и другие педагоги им как Феи! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


*Лена Медведик!*Я стесняюсь спросить, сколько у тебя детей? Кроме очаровательной блондинки, я насчитала еще троих? :Oj:  Неудобно спрашивать, но жутко интересно! :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ларико-2009*,
:biggrin: Отвечу за Лену! У неё доча - очаровательная блондинка, и сын ( на фотке из цирка - с сумкой через плечо). Остальные - племянники.
Хотя... Ленуська такая добрая и детей любит, что я не сомневаюсь, что она *всехняя* мама.  :flower:

----------


## Ларико

Инесса! Спасибо! Теперь я в курсе:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

> сколько у тебя детей





> У неё доча - очаровательная блондинка, и сын


 :Aga:  так и есть! Спасибо Инессочка)

----------


## Озорная

*skomorox*,

Ира, это тебе

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Медведик*,

*Лена*, ну дочке самая дорога в артистки  :Ok: 


*Ирина (Скоморох)*, это для тебя

[IMG]http://*********ru/711784.gif[/IMG]

У меня в последнее время работы...У каждой, наверное. А это-для всех нас, чтобы нам почаще помогали наши мужчины (не только 8 марта...)

[IMG]http://*********ru/688232.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

вСЕМ РАБОТАЮЩИМ СЕГОДНЯ,ТАМАРОЧКЕ,ТАТУСЕ,НААТЕ И ВСЕ-ВСЕ,КТО ПОПАЛ ПОД ВЫПУСКНУЮ УРОЗУ СЕГОДНЯШНЕЙ НОЧИ-ЖЕЛАЮ УДАЧИ!ЛЕГКИХ НА ПОДЬЕМ ВЫПУСКНИКОВ И ИГРАЮЩИХ ПЕДАГОГОВ!ДЕВОЧКИ,МЫ С ВАМИ.О СЕБЕ-МУЗЫКАНТ ПОДВЕЛ,ПОРУГАЛИСЬ В ДРЫЗГ,ВСЮ МУЗЫКУ  ДЕЛАЛА САМА,ТАК ЧТО ДЕБЮТ АЛЯ Я И ВЕДУЩАЯ Я И МУЗЫКАНТ...БОЮСЬ...ВАЛЕРЬЯНКИ НАХЛЕСТАЛИСЬ ВМЕСТЕ С КОТОМ,МАЛЕНЬКО ОТПУСТИЛО...дОЧКА СЕГОДНЯ НА ПЛОЩАДИ-ЗАПУСКАЕТ ШАРИКИ С МЕДАЛИСТАМИ,ОДНА РАДОСТЬ,КАК МАМА К СЦЕНЕ ПРИВЫКАЕТ..ПРОСТИТЕ ЗА ШРИФТ,КЛАВА С УМА СОШЛА...ЛЮБЛЮ ВАС СТРАШНО...ФУХ..ПРОРВЕМСЯ..ВЫСТОИМ.ДО СВЯЗИ..ЗАВТРА ВЫСПЛЮСЬ,ОТПИШУСЬ

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогие мои!!! Мой выпускник только что отправился на выпускной!!! А я как гордая мама его сфоткала!!! Правда красавчик???

[IMG]http://*********ru/699499m.jpg[/IMG]

А его все провожают: и бабушка и кошка -[IMG]http://*********ru/703595m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/689259m.jpg[/IMG]

А я через часик на торжественную часть пойду... А на банкет нееееет...:frown: Сына попросил! :Tu:

----------


## skomorox

*Ozornaya*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*Анатольевна*
*Касатик*

спасибо, девочки. что заметили мой слабый писк! Что-то вчера хреновато было, вот и пискнула чуть слышно в эфир:biggrin:. Думала, всё равно не заметит никто! Заметили, спасибо вам всем за моральную поддержку!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Сегодня уже всё отлегло!:biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*skomorox*,



> спасибо, девочки. что заметили мой слабый писк! Что-то вчера хреновато было, вот и пискнула чуть слышно в эфир. Думала, всё равно не заметит никто! Заметили, спасибо вам всем за моральную поддержку! Сегодня уже всё отлегло


Ирина ..

А разве друга надо звать, 
Когда темно в пути, 
Когда дороги не узнать 
И нету сил идти? 
Когда беда со всех сторон, 
Когда при солнце – ночь, 
Да разве не увидит он, 
Не ринется помочь? 
Ведь он не сможет есть и спать, 
Когда такое вдруг! 
Но... если друга надо звать – 
То вряд ли это друг...

----------


## Озорная

> Хотя инициатор этой ТЕМЫ пишет на первой странице:
> В этой теме воздержитесь:
> 1. От негативных эмоций......
> Для чего эта тема:
> 1....
> 2. Чтобы морально поддерживать друг друга....
> 
> Видимо, я что-то не так понимаю, и считаю, что в моральной поддержке нуждаются как раз люди, находящиеся не в позитивном настроении(ИМХО).






> спасибо, девочки. что заметили мой слабый писк! Что-то вчера хреновато было, вот и пискнула чуть слышно в эфир. Думала, всё равно не заметит никто! Заметили, спасибо вам всем за моральную поддержку! Сегодня уже всё отлегло!


Полностью согласна с Наташей *Касатик*, раз мы все можем услышать "слабый писк" кого-то и морально поддержать того, кому "хреновато", считаю, что это просто необходимо делать...

Уверена, что Лена Медведик, когда создавала эту тему и писала, что надо воздерживаться от негативных эмоций, имела в виду нечто другое… ИМХО

----------


## Анатольевна

*KainskCherry*,



> ДЕБЮТ АЛЯ Я И ВЕДУЩАЯ Я И МУЗЫКАНТ


Ну, Танюшка, держись! Ты это прочитаешь, конечно, только завтра, но мы-то уже знаем, насколько сильна наша виртуальная форумская поддержка!
У тебя всё получится!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

> имела в виду нечто другое


Помните из фильма "...счастье - это когда тебя понимают.." именно от того что тебя понимают ( и принимают) получаешь позитив, а иногда так надо, чтобы кто нибудь тебя понял , всегда находится тот или иной человек,который именно в этот момент подставляет ( пусть даже виртуально ) свое плечо...

и в горе и в радости вечно рядом.... - это про нас!!!

В силу разных обстоятельств не все одновременно могут быть на форуме, но всегда находится кто то кто 


> может услышать "слабый писк" кого-то и морально поддержать


 это очень хорошо!!!!!

А мы готовим пакет документов, в понедельник в Питер , уже потихоньку устраиваться ))) ох!!!!страшновато )))) но ,прорвемся ))))

----------


## Курица

> Какой парень молодец!


Мы с Ромалэ на его выпускном (я-слева):biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/717920m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

> Мы с Ромалэ на его выпускном (я-слева):biggrin:
> [IMG]http://*********ru/717920m.jpg[/IMG]


Тань,вот умеешь ты у меня вызывать абсолютно неподдельные эмоции! Даже на таком огромном расстоянии! В интернете! Сегодя утром я плакала. А сейчас прочитала, что ты слева и засмеялась в голос! Совсем неожиданно для себя самой(а ведь Лев спит!). Ну почему весы работают на таких людей только раз в пятилетку?! Я без лести и т.п. но хочется тебе говорить только слова благодарности (вот опять плАчу). Мало таких людей, как ты, мы сегодня с Мариной об этом говорили. И как Бог помог твоим детишкам, что послал им тебя и весь твой славный коллектив! Еще раз говорю, у нас на форуме много людей работают с детьми-сиротами и уже за это я вам бесконечно благодарна! От всей души! Теперь, иногда, когда с Лёвушкой нервы сдают, всегда вспоминаю про тебя, Таня, сколько же нужно терпения?! 
Богат русский язык, но слов найти не могу дальше писать... Извините.

----------


## julia2222

> Едем с дочкой подавать документы в ВУЗ.





> Мой выпускник только что отправился на выпускной!





> А мы готовим пакет документов, в понедельник в Питер , уже потихоньку устраиваться ))) ох!!!!страшновато )))) но ,прорвемся ))))


Девочки! Удачи вам и вашим детям! В ДОБРЫЙ ПУТЬ! Дай Бог, чтобы они легко акклиматизировались уже в относительно взрослой жизни!  :Aga: 



> Мы с Ромалэ на его выпускном


Танюша! И вам с Ромкой удачи! Чтоб всё у вас получилось! :Ok: 

  А моя дочь заканчивает 1 курс и сейчас сдаёт сессию. После первого семестра всё было легко и замечательно, она, естественно расслабилась в итоге вторая сессия с проблемками. Хочу с Вами посоветоваться, вот по такому вопросу. Несколько дней назад один из преподавателей завалил пол группы и в том числе и мою дочь. А сегодня ей в контакте пришло от него сообщение, цитирую: "БУ-ГА-ГА".   . Вопрос: стоит ли отвечать? Хотели ответить в том же духе: " БУ-ГА-ГА-ГА-ГА-ГА-ГА не смешно ведь ни фига":smile:, но пока ничего не написали.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Вопрос: стоит ли отвечать? Хотели ответить в том же духе: " БУ-ГА-ГА-ГА-ГА-ГА-ГА не смешно ведь ни фига", но пока ничего не написали.


если и отвечать ,то с достоинстовм:"Смеется тот,кто смеется последним!"
она же его все равно сдаст, а после этого  и сами пошлите ему это БУ-ГА-ГА"!
Пы.СЫ.какой-то препод дебильный....

----------


## julia2222

*KAlinchik*,
Спасибо, Алинчик! Но дело в том, что он будет продолжать преподавать на других курсах, причём несколько предметов, не хочеться ссориться, а вот как достойно выйти из такой ситуации, чтобы и с юмором и без последствий. :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

> KAlinchik,
> Спасибо, Алинчик! Но дело в том, что он будет продолжать преподавать на других курсах, причём несколько предметов, не хочеться ссориться, а вот как достойно выйти из такой ситуации, чтобы и с юмором и без последствий.


Юль, ты меня прости, конечно,но я честно не знаю, о чем можно шутить с таким идиотом....

----------


## julia2222

> Юль, ты меня прости, конечно,но я честно не знаю, о чем можно шутить с таким идиотом....


Да шутить же и не собираемся, есть версия, что это кто-то из однокурсников под его именем шалит, но не уверены. Поэтому решили не отвечать. К сожалению вынуждена освободить комп для своей студентки, так как готовится она к следующему экзамену. Всем спокойной ночи!

----------


## Анжелла

> Мы с Ромалэ на его выпускном (я-слева)


А мы бы не узнали...:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Марина! Сынуля у тебя красавчик! :flower:  А бабушка ему в пупок дышить.:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Ксана и Эля! Желаю удачно вам поступить.

----------


## Медведик

> Уверена, что Лена Медведик, когда создавала эту тему и писала, что надо воздерживаться от негативных эмоций, имела в виду нечто другое…


конечно...я имела ввиду соры и предьявления претензий друг-другу...

----------


## Марина Дудник

> Марина! Сынуля у тебя красавчик! А бабушка ему в пупок дышить.


Здесь я говорю про них: Целует, аж вприпрыжку... И прячется подмышку...:biggrin:

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки мои,красавицы,утренний позитив,ура-я выстояла выпускной,все мы выстояли!Сегодня выложу отчеты,а делюсь приятным,пошла цепная реакция-сегодня взяла еще один выпускной-на этот раз пединститут,математики!

----------


## jpligunova

Здравствуйте,здравствуйте,здравствуйте!А у нас с 23 на 24 отгуляла вся наша маленькая страна Иванову ночь. Кругом костры горели,мы тоже на огороде посидели,шашлыки пожарили,отдохнули. Один из немногих праздников,который у нас
отмечают все без разбора.

Ksana tenlarks, Мэри Эл удачи вам в поступлении.

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Иванову ночь


Ох ,знать бы пораньше - тоже погуляла бы , все таки я Иванова ))))) а я проспала без задних ног )))))

----------


## Katjatja

> Ох ,знать бы пораньше - тоже погуляла бы , все таки я Иванова ))))) а я проспала без задних ног )))))


 а в России на 2 недели позже. Ночь Ивана Купала.

*Добавлено через 48 минут*
Люди все спокойной ночи. и спать иду с мыслью как там Медведькина Настена.:smile:

----------


## Гвиола

*Курица*,эх,Танюша,выпала я со своим конкурсом из форума...Хочу пожелать Ромашечке, чтоб все его желания сбылись!А этот сучок корявый,что при погонах...дай ему Бог здоровья!Благодаря ему,козлине(Господи прости!) мы о твоём Ромушке узнали и теперь всем миром ему счастья пожелали.А ведь если столько людей что-то пожелали,то так тому и быть!

----------


## Касатик

> Курица,эх,Танюша,выпала я со своим конкурсом из форума...


Как хоть конкурс - рассказала бы!!!:smile:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Все, увидела!!! поздравляю от всей души!!! :flower: Жаль, что не первое!!!:wink:Ты - Заслуживаешь, уверена!!!

----------


## skomorox

> Как хоть конкурс - рассказала бы!!!


и мне интересно :Aga:

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/695169m.jpg[/IMG]
Мой Ромалэ со своей Настенькой(на выпускном)

----------


## свадьба

*Курица,*

Нет слов - один позитив!

----------


## Медведик

Всем доброе утро.....отчитываюсь: из 100 прослушиваемых отобрали 2 человека...увы моя дочь в их число не попала...
Вчера конечно обе очень расстроились, но сами себя успокоили....значит уготован другой более счастливый ПУТЬ для неё. 
Вчера смотрели её по СТС (брали интервью, показывали в новостях).
Спасибо за советы и поддержку.... :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> Всем доброе утро.....отчитываюсь: из 100 прослушиваемых отобрали 2 человека...увы моя дочь в их число не попала...
> Вчера конечно обе очень расстроились, но сами себя успокоили....значит уготован другой более счастливый ПУТЬ для неё. 
> Вчера смотрели её по СТС (брали интервью, показывали в новостях).
> Спасибо за советы и поддержку....


настрой правильный.значит для чего то другого.или для этого но позже. а  они наверно не комментировали потомничего. а так советы от мастеров было бы интересно и полезно послушать.

я даже знаю Настенин ближайший счастливый путь " В заколдованный лес, в зачаровонное место"

----------


## Медведик

Её долго с разных сторон "мурыжили"...значит сомневались....правда танец и песню смотреть-слушать не захотели...а вот прозу и стих - это прям подробно и много...
Она то готовила 1 обязательно (а второе я сказала на всякий случай)...но по ходу пришлось вспомнить ещё 2 стихотворения.
А то что не смогла - перебороть скованность и "по-дружески" рассказать стих прям экзаменатору...а не "вообще зрителю". На этом и зарубилась.

----------


## ElenaS

Вести с британских полей.

Через две недели у нас снова концерт ) в рамках международного вечера решила выучить со своими нерусскими детьми две русских песни. Про Буратино и про А-а-аа-крокодилы-бегемоты

Когда я им раздала транслитом текст Буратино, детям стало плохо. Когда они услышали с какой скоростью им нужно будет это петь, они стали вырывать на голове волосы от бессилия и отчаяния. В глазах стояла настоящая такая русская тоска и какое-то иноземное отчаяние )

После первой репетиции, когда мы научились только читать непонятные им слова, на вторую я пришла с секундомером. И сказала, что сейчас мы будем каждый по словечку из первого куплета говорить. Цель - 40 секунд ) ибо в песне они успевают пропеть 6 строчек за примерно 35 )


Сначала все та же тоска и неверие в собственные силы. Потом 41 сек, 35, 26 и 25
Далее стали ставить индивидуальные рекорды. Треть класса выговаривает 6 строчек за 7 (!!!!) секунд ))))) Петь стали гораздо лучше, теперь у нас другая проблема. Если раньше мы успевали начать вторую строчку, когда заканчивался весь куплет, то теперь мы поем слишком быстро )))

Вот оно, поколение хип-хопа ))) сын говорит, что теперь дети ходят по школе и кричат Бу папапапа Ра папапапа Ти папапапа Но! ))))) Сейчас они все сходятся во мнении, что русский язык - легкий, что песня - легкая и вообще, Буратино - это класс )))

ЗЫ: а еще мне поручили организовать для них торжественную линейку на 1 сентября (точнее, на 7, ибо мы седьмого в школу пойдем) времени у меня 3 недели.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Обидно блин!!! Но все у неё еще в переди!!! Держите хвост пистолетом!!! Будет еще следующий год!!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[QUOTE=Медведик]На этом и зарубилась.

Мой пост об этом!

----------


## Katjatja

> Вести с британских полей.
> 
> Через две недели у нас снова концерт ) в рамках международного вечера решила выучить со своими нерусскими детьми две русских песни. Про Буратино и про А-а-аа-крокодилы-бегемоты
> 
> Когда я им раздала транслитом текст Буратино, детям стало плохо. Когда они услышали с какой скоростью им нужно будет это петь, они стали вырывать на голове волосы от бессилия и отчаяния. В глазах стояла настоящая такая русская тоска и какое-то иноземное отчаяние )
> 
> После первой репетиции, когда мы научились только читать непонятные им слова, на вторую я пришла с секундомером. И сказала, что сейчас мы будем каждый по словечку из первого куплета говорить. Цель - 40 секунд ) ибо в песне они успевают пропеть 6 строчек за примерно 35 )
> 
> 
> ...


Лен как бы заснять маленький клипик с твоих исполнителей? хотя бы на репетиции. оч оч хочется посмотреть.

----------


## ElenaS

Катюш, я очень надеюсь пойти родить на след. день после концерта ) тогда, возможно, снимем видео

потом, если поймем как его залить, - обязательно покажем! ))

ЗЫ: мы тут камеру купили в кредит. я раньше думала, что камеры бывают проф. и для домашнего порно ))) а эта такая крошечная в реальности оказалась, что ей даже порно снимать как-то неловко ))))))))))) не знаю для чего такие выпускают. на картинке была большой )))) особенно, если в полный экран. вот, мы уже научились не забывать открывать объектив, надо будет почитать как это в комп заливать.

----------


## Курица

_Полжизни мы теряем из-за спешки. 
Спеша, не замечаем мы подчас 
Ни лужицы на шляпке сыроежки, 
Ни боли в глубине любимых глаз... 
И лишь, как говорится, на закате, 
Средь суеты, в плену успеха, вдруг, 
Тебя безжалостно за горло схватит 
Холодный, неподвластный нам испуг: 
Жил на бегу, за призраком в погоне, 
В сетях забот и неотложных дел... 
А может главное - и проворонил... 
А может главное - и проглядел... 
Цените жизнь, и каждое мгновенье 
Палитрой красок засверкает серый мир 
Не нужно масок, горьких заблуждений... 
Не нужно бесконечных жалоб, что нет сил. 
Постой! Остановись! Хоть на секунду, 
Куда спешишь, чего опять забыл.... 
Остановись, взгляни на это небо, 
На солнце или дождь, что утром лил... 
И улыбнись всему и всем, - поверь не сложно! 
Пока не поздно...И на это хватит сил!_

(из Инета-но...душевно...)

----------


## olehka

спасибо, :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  очень напоминающие слова, мы, как всегда в жизни бежим, бежим, забывая сказать ласковые слова близким людям и улыбнуться прохожим, так важно помнить, что время летит и люди не вечны.....
я, последнее время думаю, как хорошо, что у меня есть мама, что она рядом со мной, я ей как -то вечером просто позвонила и сказала:" Мам, как хорошо, что ты у меня есть, я так люблю тебя", она испугалась, подумала, что со мной что-то случилось...,  :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

Всем доброе утро...сегодня ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ нашего Новосибирска!!!!!! Городу 116 лет....грандиозный праздник!!!!

----------


## свадьба

[IMG]http://*********ru/704437.jpg[/IMG]



Соседи, Новосибирск! С праздником вас!

Елена Шевцова 2
Сегодня день рождения
Справляет целый город,
Огромный и красивый
Виновник торжества
Оделся в зелень лета,
Цветами разукрасил
Все улицы, бульвары
И клумбы - в три кольца!

Он широко раскинул
Свои районы - крылья
По берегам могучей
Реки Оби - навек!
Ваш город еще молод,
Он строится, взрослеет,
Мужает и умнеет,
Совсем как человек!

Новосибирск, любимый!
Тебе желаем счастья,
Прекрасных улиц новых,
Фонтанов и аллей,
Театров, стадионов,
Дорог широких, ровных,
Мостов и небоскребов,
Красивых площадей!

Все это нужно людям,
И в этом веке - будет!
Мы все построим сами
Всем кризисам назло!
Новосибирск - столица
Огромнейшей Сибири,
И городу столицей быть
По праву суждено!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

А у нас тоже праздник!!! вчера...(а я бурно отмечал) был день рождения города!!!   861 годик у именинника!!!

----------


## свадьба

*Юрий Борисович*,
И Вологду с пршедшим!

----------


## Марина Дудник

> сегодня ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ нашего Новосибирска!!!!!! Городу 116 лет....грандиозный праздник!!!!





> А у нас тоже праздник!!! вчера...(а я бурно отмечал) был день рождения города!!! 861 годик



 И у нас тоже юбилей сегодня, но праздновали в пятницу... Нашему городу Всего  80 лет!!! Так что мы с Сеновой Оксаной тоже именинницы!!!:biggrin:

----------


## свадьба

Я так прикинула,  наверно в ближайшие дни  , какой нибудь город отмечал или готовиться отмечать день рождений. Поэтому : всем городам России, ближнего и дальнего зарубежья вот эти цветы и подарки

[IMG]http://*********ru/690100.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/680884.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Нашему городу Всего 80 лет!!!


Та он у вас ещё младенец!!! Вы с ним поосторожней!!!!
Аккуратно ложить в люлю.!!!
Петь песни(не знаю какие у вас)
И всегда говорить что мой город самый лучший на земле!!!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Р®СЂРёР№ Р‘РѕСЂРёСЃРѕРІРёС‡*,

ЮрБАрисЫч!
А хдеее же ты мой. черногХлазенький хде????
В ВолоХде-Хде-Хде-Хде....
В домееееее, хде ихраеИт гармонь!!!!!!!!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> А хдеее же ты мой. черногХлазенький хде????


Я уже тута!!!!  :049: 
Я очень рад что скора мы увидим не аваторки а реальне, приятные, лица! И я наконец то увижу не хомячка(или какого иного зверя) на руках... А прекрасное творение господа..То биш вас!!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> А прекрасное творение господа..То биш вас!!!!


Ах! АХ! АААААААААААААААА

Юра, говори, не останавливайсяяяяяяяяяяя!
Ещё раз с этого места и вокруг дома!))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## KainskCherry

116 лет Новосибирску
много или нет,пока не знаю,
знаю только что он мне родной близкий...
город на Оби...
Новосибирск!!!!

Поздравляем! А у нас двойной  праздник!
Юбилей мужа и 116 летие нашей столицы!!!!

----------


## zizi

*KainskCherry*,
 Танюш,  А я помню эту песню, только пелось 90 лет Новосибирску. Я не знаю откуда она взялась у нас , но раньше она у нас на дискотеки играла, правда давненько это было, а песня почему-то запомнилась.:smile:
С праздником Вас!  :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

*KainskCherry*,Танюшка,от души поздравляю мужа(твоего) и город с днюхами.Мужу стольких лет ,как нынче городу,а городу процветания!

----------


## Анжелла

Танюша! Димульке привет! :flower:  И много-много раз его поцелуй от меня! И скажи, что самый главный подарок ему подарила жизнь...Это Танюха- Вишенка и две маленькие-сладенькие вишенки.  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Марина! Выглядишь просто СУПЕР! :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

Надо же а я тоже чера только вернулась с празднования 30-летия мего давнего друга.
Танюшка поздравь от меня Диму!!!!!! Счастья Вам семейного и професионального, гармонии, восхитительных праздников и радостных будней!!!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Здравствуйте, дорогие! 
Хорошо у вас тут как! Новеньких принимаете?
И я хочу поделиться хорошим настроением. Оно у меня уже третий день хорошее. С субботы мой город Архангельск отмечал юбилей - 425 лет. Был очень красивый праздник. Много звезд приехало в нашу глубинку. Грандиозный концерт устроили. Чем нас очень порадовали.
А вчера на дачку ездила. Открыла новую развлекалочку- катание на дочкином велосипеде. С детства не каталась! Кайф несказанный. Фоточки что-то не ставятся.

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/688122m.jpg[/IMG]
Это я развлекаюсь.
[IMG]http://*********ru/675834m.jpg[/IMG]
Это моя Муська в маках
[IMG]http://*********ru/677882m.jpg[/IMG]
А это - вам! Земляничка у нас еще только цветет-Север, однако!

----------


## Анжелла

> Это моя Муська в маках


КАкая Муська хорошенькая! :flower:

----------


## Масяня

*zizi*,


Маринка - Аватарка супер, впрочем - ты всегда чертовка хороша! И с днём рождения тебя, заглядывай в поздравлялку...

----------


## Курица

ДОРОГИЕ МОИ, ДЕРЖИТЕ ЗА НАС С РОМАЛЭ КУЛАЧКИ-МЫ ПОЕХАЛИ ПОСТУПАТЬ В СМОЛЕНСК(ВЫЗОВ ТАКИ НА РУКАХ!!!!) :Ok: 
Первого он должен быть в Академии. А я "сдам" мальчика и вернусь. Он же будет до мандатной комиссии.
А у нас случайно (ну очень случайно...господа геологииииии! ..никого...из Смоленска -нет? Из "пишущей братии" таковых не припомню:smile:)

[IMG]http://*********ru/678908m.jpg[/IMG]

А это-последний Звонок Ромки-он, Ксюшка  и моя директриса

----------


## Медведик

*Курица*,
Удачи вам и небесной поддержки!!!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Курица*,
 Танюша, удачи-и-и!!!

----------


## свадьба

Татьяна,я верю, всё будет ХОРОШОООООООООООООООООООООООООО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Колесо

> ДОРОГИЕ МОИ, ДЕРЖИТЕ ЗА НАС С РОМАЛЭ КУЛАЧКИ-МЫ ПОЕХАЛИ ПОСТУПАТЬ В СМОЛЕНСК(ВЫЗОВ ТАКИ НА РУКАХ!!!!)
> Первого он должен быть в Академии. А я "сдам" мальчика и вернусь. Он же будет до мандатной комиссии.
> А у нас случайно (ну очень случайно...господа геологииииии! ..никого...из Смоленска -нет? Из "пишущей братии" таковых не припомню


Удачи,везения,попутного ветра!!!Мы все за вас болеем и лююююбим твоего, нет, уже и нашего Ромку!!!!

----------


## lutiklara

> ДОРОГИЕ МОИ, ДЕРЖИТЕ ЗА НАС С РОМАЛЭ КУЛАЧКИ-МЫ ПОЕХАЛИ ПОСТУПАТЬ В СМОЛЕНСК(ВЫЗОВ ТАКИ НА РУКАХ!!!!)


Да! Да! Держим! Желаем удачи, везения!  Мой Ромка через год поступать будет, а я уже сейчас переживаю...

----------


## manja

*Курица*,
 удачи ............
такой мальчик хорошенький....
Я проводила свадьбу у одной серебрянной пары , жених тоже был цыган...так вот этот Рома копия младший сын тех юбиляров...Я прямо влюбилась в него на этой свадьбе...Господи как он, самый младший сын танцевал...Я просто глаз оторвать не могла... И свадьба была такая яркая тогда... Сереюрянный жених цыган а его жена немка... 
Когда я вышла в циганской одежде...господи, как загорелись глаза этого мальчика...он танцевал, его братья и отец....Как красивы в этом танце были руки...Я была в театре Ромэн в свое  время...Тоже тогдап долго ходила под впечателением... Но вот на этой свадьбе ...меня поразил этот мальчик...
Наверное я в прошлой жизни была все таки цыганкой...Мне так это близко...Так волнует душу....
желаю этому мальчику успехов...И тебе Танюша за твое доброе сердце...
Дай ему БОГ УДАЧИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/671517.gif[/IMG]
Прийти домой – и сразу в Сеть. 

Но, чтобы успокоить нервы, 

Сперва – на форум, поглазеть, 

И после – на почтовый сервер… 

Спасибо вам, мои друзья, 

За строки искренних признаний, 

У нас навек одна стезя 

(Будь новый друг ты иль недавний) - 

С мечтой и лирой в сонме дней 

Творить прекрасные мгновенья! 

Нет ничего для нас ценней 

Тех чувств, что дарят вдохновенье

----------


## Медведик

Все доброе утро!!! С утра сходили с сынишкой в кинотеатр на "Ледниковый период-3". Получаю огромное удовольствие от того что могу уделять максимум времени детям...давненько такого не было..вечная запарка на работе Так что нет худа без добра. Благодаря кризису смогла высвободить кучу времени ... чтобы вспомнить что я МАМА))

А ещё Ильич купил для нас палатку и матрас..через неделю выезжаем к своей Мечте!!!!!!

----------


## ElenaS

У нас сегодня день приключений

Сначала мой айфон выключился и стал напрочь отказываться включаться. Я поняла, что это - бунт. Смирилась с этим, и надеялась, что это - все на сегодня.

Переставив симку в старый мобильный, я села смотреть глупости на первом канале. Тут зазвонил телефон. Там был не слон, нет. А медсестра из школы. Мой сын упал и не может пошевелить рукой. Я предположила, что он еще и плачет при этом, наверняка. Вызвав подкрепление в виде мужа, поехала в школу спасать ребенка. Ребенок сидел на стуле с несчастным лицом и льцом. 

Мы взяли сына, лед и повезли в больницу на рентген. В больнице строгая бюрократическая система. Ты не можешь сразу подойти в детское отделение. Сначала стоишь в очереди к дяде, который выдает бумажку, поставив на ней свою галочку. Затем стоишь в другой очереди, где рассказываешь женщине во всех деталях о своих религиозных предпочтениях, цвете кожи и том, что же произошло. Тетя дает тебе другую бумажку. С этой бумажкой идешь в очередь третью, где отдаешь первые две бумажки и тебя просят подождать. Ты терпеливо ждешь 30 минут, потом к тебе подходят, распрашивают в деталях обо всем, что произошло и просят подождать еще. Затем к тебе подходит доктор. Доктор думает-думает и решает-таки отправить на рентген. Дальше еще каких-то две очереди, еще 4 тети и нам сказали, что у нам сломана кость.

К тому моменту, как мы узнали, что у нас сломана кость, сын уже был в достаточно приподнятом настроении, и даже хотел гипс. Ведь я ему рассказывала, что можно будет стукнуть потенциального обидчика гипсом, можно будет просить девчонок оставлять номера телефонов маркером на белом, можно будет украсить гипс рисунками из цветов, дорогих автомобилей и голых женщин )))))

В общем, позитивно то, что у него сломана левая,а  не правая рука. Завтра идем к другому врачу. Узнаем как долго ходить в гипсе. Вообще, жалко, конечно, через 2 недели каникулы, а тут такое.. ни велосипеда, ни игр с мячом, ничего.

----------


## Анжелла

> Мы взяли сына, лед и повезли в больницу на рентген. В больнице строгая бюрократическая система. Ты не можешь сразу подойти в детское отделение. Сначала стоишь в очереди к дяде, который выдает бумажку, поставив на ней свою галочку. Затем стоишь в другой очереди, где рассказываешь женщине во всех деталях о своих религиозных предпочтениях, цвете кожи и том, что же произошло. Тетя дает тебе другую бумажку. С этой бумажкой идешь в очередь третью, где отдаешь первые две бумажки и тебя просят подождать. Ты терпеливо ждешь 30 минут, потом к тебе подходят, распрашивают в деталях обо всем, что произошло и просят подождать еще. Затем к тебе подходит доктор. Доктор думает-думает и решает-таки отправить на рентген. Дальше еще каких-то две очереди, еще 4 тети и нам сказали, что у нам сломана кость.


Лена! А когда рожать будешь, ты сможешь пройти 4 тети? Или у вас на роды несколько упрощенная система?:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
ПОздравляю Олечку- ДЖазьку! ЕЕ дочь вчера получила красный диплом! МАмочке  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## ElenaS

> Лена! А когда рожать будешь, ты сможешь пройти 4 тети? Или у вас на роды несколько упрощенная система?:biggrin:


))))) Про роды, как говорится, молчи грусть, молчи ))))
сначала им нужно 3 раза дозвониться )))  после этого можно приезжать. дозвониться один раз - трудно, дозвониться два раза, - невозможно. Так что, ощущение, что нас там не очень хотят видеть ))))))))

Но если начать звонить уже сейчас )))) то, возможно, к нужному времени удастся сделать три заветных дозвона. затем женщина на ресепшн. про цвет кожи, религию и что случилось. затем подождать свободную кровать. их всего 12. 

затем придет тетя, уведет тебя в родовое отделение. попросит подождать. затем придет другая, возьмет у тебя карту. затем придет третья, выдаст заранее ручку и анкету "про то, как вам у нас нравится". затем еще одна измерит давление и температуру. затем у тебя возьмут кровь, анализ мочи, попросят разрешения "посмотреть там" ))))))))) приведут в палату, где тебе "можно будет играть в монополию, собирать пазл и фотографироваться, ведь потом мы поймем это веселье - рожать" 



)))))))))) пока примерно так все 
дальше, если айфон отремонтируют, буду вести прямой репортаж с места событий ))

----------


## Djazi

> ПОздравляю Олечку- ДЖазьку! ЕЕ дочь вчера получила красный диплом! МАмочке


Спасибо, Анжеллочка! Диплом красный получен, но это только техникум, теперь стоим на перепутье, как дальше учиться: на очном или заочном?
Доча моя умница, так приятно было слышать от педагогов, что сейчас просто нет таких детей, как моя дочь. Ещё Алиса пела две песни, так здорово. Я сама там чуть не расплакалась, когда мне дали слово...
Вот мы: уставшие, но довольные.
[IMG]http://*********ru/713508.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

[QUOTE=ElenaS]дальше, если айфон отремонтируют, буду вести прямой репортаж с места событий ))[/QUOT
А тебе когда туда идти?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Диплом красный получен, но это только техникум, теперь стоим на перепутье, как дальше учиться: на очном или заочном?


Техникум или училище, или институт... ДОЧА УМНИЦА! КАкая разница, что она закончила? А вы красотки!  :Aga:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Всю вторую половину дня хожу какая-то потерянная. Какой жестокий год! Сколько ярких личностей уходит из жизни - Ян Алназоров, Олег Янковский, и сегодня потрясение - великая Людмила Зыкина. Как будто лишаешься родных людей. Знаю, что Господь забирает лучших. Но все равно БОЛЬНО. Светлая память.

----------


## Djazi

> Всю вторую половину дня хожу какая-то потерянная. Какой жестокий год! Сколько ярких личностей уходит из жизни - Ян Алназоров, Олег Янковский, и сегодня потрясение - великая Людмила Зыкина. Как будто лишаешься родных людей. Знаю, что Господь забирает лучших. Но все равно БОЛЬНО. Светлая память.


Это точно. И ещё Майкл Джексон....

----------


## tatusya

> Но все равно БОЛЬНО. Светлая память.


Светлана- не об этом надо думать- все там потихоньку будем. Главное событие на сегодняшний день- твой День рождения! Настройся на праздник и на прекрасные моменты в жизни. Мы- рядом! И мы вечны. С нами наши деяния и наши надежды. БУДЕМ ЖИТЬ!

----------


## Анжелла

Светлана, поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! :flower:  Желаю, чтоб в твоей жизни было меньше огорчений. :Aga:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Светлана! С днем рождения! Любви, тепла и счастья! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

Здравствуйте!
Только что сын привез меня из Пскова(ночной автобус из Смоленска пришел в полтретьего).Я ВЕРНУЛАСЬ ОДНА. РомалЭ оставлен ТАМ до 27 июля(на сдачу физо, профотбор и прочие бюрократические процедуры типа очередной медкомиссии). Нас встретила моя выпускница-студентка 4 курса института искусств Надя, познакомила с мальчиком, кот. только что выпустился из того воен.ВУЗа, куда я должна была сдать Ромку, нас он провел через КПП(никого из мам не пускали дальше турникета:tongue:), я сдала мальчика отцам-командирам, поцеловала на прощание, и...быстрым шагом пошла отмечать командировку. чтоб не расплакаться.Надо было видет его прощальный потерянный, вмиг полинявший взгляд. Мальчишек набилось полный клуб(7 чел. на место-50 чел. набор).Будут прессовать сказали не по-деЦЦки...Рома обещал держаться. Если никаких объективных мед. и псих. причин не найдут. то 27 июля будем знать-зачислен или нет. Если зачислен- то сразу КМБ(урс молодого бойца)-в леса на месяц-и в сент. присяга.Т.е. домой только зимой...
О другом вар-те ПОКА не думаю!
Спасибо всем, кто нам желал добра-потому сразу и отписываюсь! Утром кину фото-как мы уезжали!

*Добавлено через 5 часов 38 минут*



> Утром кину фото-как мы уезжали!


Рома-  в ярко -желтой футболке(я-в центре, фигуру за детьми прячу:biggrin:)
[IMG]http://*********ru/657190m.jpg[/IMG]

-на одной из остановок-путь в 10 часов дался нелегко!
[IMG]http://*********ru/663334m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

> Надо было видет его прощальный потерянный, вмиг полинявший взгляд


Тань!.........Ну, млин, даешь!!!!Хоть валерьянку пей!!! :Aga: 
Молодцы вы с Ромкой!!!Все будет хорошо!!!Я уверена, столько людей болеют за него на одном нашем Форуме, желают удачи, а мысли, как известно, материальны! :Aga: Удачи парню, будщему офицеру!!! А тебе хорошего настроения и бодрости! :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

*Рома! Бахт Тукэ!Йав састо тэ и бахтало, пшалоро!Тэ дэл о Дэвэл о дром лачо!*
Танюшка,передай Ромке!

(Я пожелала ему здоровья,удачи и счастья!Чтоб Бог дал ему добрый путь!)

----------


## Колесо

> Нас встретила моя выпускница-студентка 4 курса института искусств Надя, познакомила с мальчиком, кот. только что выпустился из того воен.ВУЗа, куда я должна была сдать Ромку, нас он провел через КПП(никого из мам не пускали дальше турникета),


Ай да *Таня,*ай да МАМА!!!Мама с большой буквы,благодаря тому,что у тебя стооооооолько детей ,для тебя открыто столько дверей!!! :Ok: 

Верю,у Ромы, все мечты исполнятся, и станет наш Ромка офицером!!!
Тань,ты ему приветы-то передаешь?Он знает,что вся страна, :Oj: пардон,несколько стран за него болеют?

----------


## Volodя

Немного позитива цыганская весёлая песня

----------


## Саня Кэп

ЭЭЭЭЭйй!!Люди!!!Чего хмуритесь-горюете?!ЖИЗЬ ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ,ещё СТОЛЬКО не сделано.....Лето идёт,погодка хорошая!!!ПАЗИТИФФФФ!!! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*tatusya*,
Классная шляпа!!!

----------


## ElenaS

Светлану хочу поздравить с Днем Рождения, пожелать побольше радостных известий, добрых людей рядом и солнышка в душе! Пусть все будет, как говорит моя сестра, - запиписечно! 

Пою я так себе, но вот моя песня:

Хаппи Бездай ту ю,
Хаппи Бездай ту ю,
Хаппи Бездай диа Света,
Хаппи Бездай ту ю!!! 
(в этом месте салют бабах-бабах, брызги шампанского и бабочки в разные стороны)


Курочка, какая ты молодец, какой сын красивый, решительный! Успехов ему во всем! Он выбрал путь, достойный уважения, передай ему, что все им гордятся и у него обязательно все получится!

ЗЫ: мы сегодня ездили снова в больницу с сыном, ему поставили новый гипс. Спросили какого цвета он хочет. Попросил дискотечного желтого цвета. Ходить сказали примерно 4-5 недель, потом еще восстановительный период, но мы все равно позитивны!  Гипс - желтый, солнышко светит, скоро приедет свекр, с которым весело говорить, потому что я его не понимаю совсем, а он меня. ))Смекалка, рисунки и жесты, - наше все! ))

----------


## Volodя

> новый гипс. Спросили какого цвета он хочет


больничный креатиФФ!!!:biggrin: :Ok:  


> Лето идёт,погодка хорошая!!!ПАЗИТИФФФФ!!!


Ну у вас может и хорошая погодка, а  у нас она очень хорошая, настолько хорошая, что реки-озёра от жары не спасают.....:biggrin:

----------


## ElenaS

> больничный креатиФФ!!!:biggrin: 
> Ну у вас может и хорошая погодка, а  у нас она очень хорошая, настолько хорошая, что реки-озёра от жары не спасают.....:biggrin:



На выбор были синий, зеленый, желтый, розовый, сиреневый и какой-то еще гипсы ))))


у нас тоже +32. Невыносимо тяжело! дома жарко, выходишь на улицу, а там просто кошмарно жарко ) по улицам совсем тяжело ходить стало

----------


## свадьба

*Курица*,
Татьяна, все слова благодарности в твой адрес не возможно разместить на форуме.Не хватит места! Поэтому, просто человеческое СПАСИБО! за твой титанический труд и душевное отношение!Не могу сдержать слёз, читая про Романа, Удачи ему, пусть солнышко, которое светит для всех ,подарит ему один лучик, который Романа обогреет и сделает его СЧАСТЛИВЫМ!

----------


## Курица

> Курочка, какая ты молодец, какой сын красивый, решительный!


Лен, мой воспитанник РомалЭ-и правда-сын...Форума всего!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Танюшка,передай Ромке!


Гвиола, спасибо, написала ему "Вконтакте"...

----------


## ElenaS

> Лен, мой воспитанник РомалЭ-и правда-сын...Форума всего!:biggrin:



))))) а-а-а-ааа))
Семен-Семеныч (с) ))

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
А мне сегодня по почте прислали отчет о результатах учебы моего сына

По английскому - соответствует нац. стандарту, по математике - выше стандарта, по науке - стандарт))
а вот по религии и музыке у нас "3", зато по истории, информатике и прочим второстепенным предметам, - пятерки.

вообще, радуюсь за английский, учитывая, что только первый год здесь
сегодня познакомились с новой учительницей
каждый год несчастным детям не только новую учительницу дают, но еще и состав классов меняют.

----------


## tatusya

У меня тоже праздник. Мой сын закончил 2 курс, сдал сессию. И опять может получать стипендию. Я безумно счастлива.Мои дети- моя гордость.

----------


## Гвиола

И у меня праздник!Моя доча сдала сессию(2-ой курс) ,практику и опять может получать стипендию!:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

Тааааак... Непорядок... Почему позитив в застое??? Или все пошли по витамины ? Даёшь лето!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/685894.gif[/IMG]


*Оглянитесь вокруг себя,
Сколько добрых людей и хороших,
И не будет секретом, друзья,
Что на свете их все-таки больше.
Если словом обидели вас,
Не держите в себе ту обиду,
Прогоните ее сейчас,
Упустив навсегда из виду.
В самый трудный порою час,
Под недобрым, может быть, взглядом,
Вспоминайте о том, что у вас
Есть друзья, и они всегда рядом.
И сказать я хочу об одном,
Помогая сегодня другому,
Возвратится, поверьте, добром,
Лучик счастья и вашему дому.
*

----------


## Колесо

А у меня в семье чемоданное настроение.Сегодня проводила свою старшую дочку в Москву к сестренкам моим в гости, а завтра младшенькую провожаю в лагерь спортивная смена(она у меня не только танцует,но еще и плавает)Останемся с мужем вдвоем...а скоро и форум вымрет,все в Песчанное...
Так,унывать не будем,будем ягоды собирать,на солнышке греться,отдыхать,одним словом!!!!Я наверное трудоголик,не умею отдыхать!Отпуск у меня всего неделю,а я уже устала отдыхать.Что я за человек?

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

> Я наверное трудоголик,не умею отдыхать!Отпуск у меня всего неделю,а я уже устала отдыхать.


О.Таня, наш человек  :Ok: 

Я такая же...

----------


## jpligunova

У меня тоже отпуск уже вторую неделю,я очень рада,могу нянчить внуков,чаще встречаться с дочками,просто над головой не висит домоклов меч.Это уже красотищщаа!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/700240.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

> а скоро и форум вымрет,все в Песчанное...


Почему это ВСЕ!? Не все!!! Форум жил, Форум жив, Форум будет жить!!!....Мы - то на что!?.........

----------


## Гвиола

Я тоже остаюсь!!! Хотя очень хочется в Песчаное

----------


## Колесо

> Почему это ВСЕ!? Не все!!! Форум жил, Форум жив, Форум будет жить!!!....Мы - то на что!?.........


Уррряяяяя! Я не одна!!! Вместе будем ждать вестей, поддерживать очаг нашего форума!

----------


## Марья

> Почему это ВСЕ!? Не все!!! Форум жил, Форум жив, Форум будет жить!!!....Мы - то на что!?.....





> Я тоже остаюсь!!!





> Уррряяяяя! Я не одна!!!


девочки, и я с вами....:wink: Так что пока они там по морям-по волнам, мы здесь свою тусу замутим...:biggrin:

----------


## Victorya

Девочки я тоже пролетаю над Песчаным как та фанера!.. поэтому я с ВАМИ!:tongue:

----------


## Ольга-63

И я с вами... А сердце разрывается на куски! Так хочется в Песчаное!

----------


## ElenaS

Я тоже тут, мы тут свое Песчаное устроим, "с блекджеком и ...," как говорил робот из Футурамы ))))

Хотя, Футурама- плохой мультик, не смотрите ))

Мне вот нужно будет в понедельник сшить каким-то образом 3 колпака для буратино своих, и 6 косынок для красных шапочек ) ибо шапок я им не смогу сделать, у меня руки гораздо ниже произрастают, чем положено ))))))))))))

----------


## naatta

Ой, ну у всех все разорвалось!!!:rolleyes:
Так охота в Песчаное!!!! :Aga: 
А работать кто будет, если мы все тоже уедем????:eek:
Надо кому-то остаться!!! И это будем МЫ!!!!! :Aga: :biggrin:
*******************************************
Хотя как МНЕ-то ОХОТА На МОРЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Хто бы только знал!!!!:frown:
Но за нас, сибиряков, поедет Ленуська Медведик!!! И вдесятирне там оторвется!!!!
За себя и за того парня!!! Т.е. за тех деушек!!! Т.е. - за НАС!!!! Урррряяяяяя!!!!!
******************************
А мы будем по-чесноку нести свою вахту на форуме, в промежутках между работами!!!! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

О-о-о,у нас уже могучая кучка!!! :Ok: :biggrin:
Вы меня простите,:rolleyes:но мне прям похорошело!!!Что ни одна я такая...

----------


## Katjatja

ага темку создадите. "Нас мало, но мы в тельняшках":smile:

у меня начинается тихая паника.
завтра вытащу чемодан и покидаю  в хаотичном порядке те вещи что беру с собой. в воскресенье уложу.очень хочется в понедельник просто настроится и последние мелочи продумать.
кто знает какие то умные слова,  типо  вовремя взлетим и мягко приземлимся.после рождения ребенка не летала,а сейчас уже понимаю что просто боязнь,переросла в какую то фобию.  похоже Танечке Bonata придется меня откачивать в Аэропорту.

----------


## ElenaS

Отставить бояться!
Главное - веселых попутчиков на соседних местах, тогда некогда бояться будет, будете только смеяться и радоваться )

Вообще, мне говорили, что бояться нужно во время взлета и приземления. В момент взлета начни истерично красить губы многослойно. Не заметишь, как взлетели, и опять же вся при параде )))))

При приземлении, я не знаю, громко пой песню про советский союз. все начнут на тебя кричать, так в перебранках незаметненько и приземление пройдет. а там и хлопать станут, то ли твое пение все-таки начнут ценить, то ли капитану спасибо скажут.

----------


## Katjatja

> Отставить бояться!
> Главное - веселых попутчиков на соседних местах, тогда некогда бояться будет, будете только смеяться и радоваться )
> 
> Вообще, мне говорили, что бояться нужно во время взлета и приземления. В момент взлета начни истерично красить губы многослойно. Не заметишь, как взлетели, и опять же вся при параде )))))
> 
> При приземлении, я не знаю, громко пой песню про советский союз. все начнут на тебя кричать, так в перебранках незаметненько и приземление пройдет. а там и хлопать станут, то ли твое пение все-таки начнут ценить, то ли капитану спасибо скажут.


  я боюсь за весь процесс. а губы не крашу. вообще. но ради эффекта пойти купить что-ли ярко красную ? kuku и к цвету тематике советского союза подходит:biggrin:

----------


## ElenaS

))) именно! красную! )))


а можно купить красный лак. при взлете сконцентрированно крась ногти на руках
при приземлении, - крась на ногах. тоже сконцентрированно, само собой. а то будешь по колено красная ))))))))

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
опять же, всегда в начале можно кричалочку провести ))) заглушить криками звуки страха

при приземлении командами песни петь )) какой ряд кресел всех перепоет ))))
Блин, ты тамада, или где? 

какие страхи? )) 


я как-то из Питера ехала домой, 8 часов. зашла в купе, там трое сидят, каждый в свой телефон уткнулся. Я им говорю: значит так, меня зовут Лена. быстренько убираем телефоны. я сейчас допью вот этот сок, доем вот эту шоколадку, и будем веселиться."
в общем, к нам присоединился весь вагон. а потом я от них устала, часу на 6-м и сказала, что я больше не хочу с ними играть )))))))

мои вещи в Москве все несли и несли. просили телефон и говорили, что ездить теперь будут только со мной )))))))))

----------


## Колесо

> кто знает какие то умные слова, типо вовремя взлетим и мягко приземлимся.после рождения ребенка не летала,а сейчас уже понимаю что просто боязнь,переросла в какую то фобию.


*Катюнь,*губы ты не красишь,поэтому и спросить-то стесняюсь....а как насчет 100 гр. коньячкусссссссс?И сразу станет легче,проверено!Главное не много,а лишь слегка притупить бдительность,а?

----------


## Анатольевна

> О-о-о,у нас уже могучая кучка!!!


Ага... И меня посчитайте...  :Aga:  будет не кучка, а куча... :biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/713576.jpg[/IMG]

А еще у Катюши сегодня день рождения , поздравляем!

----------


## Медведик

Всем привет) 
Дима-Вишенка прислал мне фотки с выпускного - так что выложу парочку:
Мой любмый выпускник: 

Счастливые мамочки:

----------


## Марина Дудник

И я до кучи! Возьмёте? Вместе переживать Тамадею вдали от неё гораздо легче!!! Но на следующий год Ильич от меня не отвертится!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Гвиола

*marisha612*,Привет!Где ты так долго пропадала?
Девчонки-не Песчаные,объединяемся!Замутим по-полной вечеруху с днюхами!:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

Есть первая новость от Ромы-написал Вконтакте в 6.45 утра!!!! Вот что написал:
Медкомиссию прошел.Все хорошо.  :-)

А я улетаю сейчас на свадьбу в областной центр! Буд только завтра! всем плодотворных выходных!!!
Я без ВАС уже не могу ни минуты(форумоманка законченная!)kuku

----------


## Гвиола

*У-р-р-р-а-а-а-а!!!*
*Рома!  Рома!   Рома!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/701294.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Привет всем позитивным друзьям! Вот прорвалась в инет ненадолго. Привет из столицы! Хочу домой!!! :Tu:  Здесь совсем не позитивно. Вот ношусь как энерджайзер чтобы на кусок хлеба заработать. Волка ноги кормят... Когда тебе под сороковник это немного напрягает...А денег всё нет...Подали документы в пару ВУЗов с дочкой. Ужасные очереди, устали как собаки, потратились...Сдали английский в МГИМО, не поступим конечно. Ну и ладно, другие хорошие ВУЗы есть. Дочь сбежала домой в Пензу. А я тут...Вообще дурдом полный...снимаю комнату, страшно дорого для меня...Сегодня утром соседка заявила, что к ней приедет друг через час, и не могла бы я свалить дескать до вечера...Я вообще-то не собиралась никуда идти...А что было делать...И что вообще происходит не пойму, почему огромное количество людей вынуждено ехать из собственного дома в Москву, чтобы хоть как-то заработать на жизнь???...:mad:Вот поделилась...Не была больше недели на форуме...В голову не лезет ничего...М-да... :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa: 
Ваша Ксана-БОМЖ.

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Ksana tenlarks*,
 да, период не самый легкий в жизни, все пройдет и это тоже, только держись,  дочке тоже нужна моральная поддержка. Мы с дочкой,например, решили отдать в одно учебное заведение, пришли подавать в колледж, а нас уговорили попробовать в ВУЗ, там трех ступенчатая система : есть до 9 класса ученики, потом колледж для 9 и11 классов и потом на третий курс института и все под одной крышей, решили в институт заявление написать ,а там как бог даст,в общагу дочке дали направление 300 рублей сутки , а маме если остнется ( но не остаюсь ) 500 рублей в сутки, это на период вступительных экзаменов и курсов , мы пошли на 10-дневные курсы.
*Ksana tenlarks*,
 Так что держись !!!! а денег их всегда либо нет, либо не хвататет ))))

----------


## Медведик

Мужчина - это сила!!! Это - воля!!!
Мужчина - это компас! Это - доля!
Мужчина - это нежность.Это - плечи.
Мужчина - это УТРО! Это - ВЕЧЕР!

Мужчина - это важное решенье!!!
И только ОН - его осуществленье...
Мужчина - это детская открытость!!!
Желанье быть СОБОЙ и ненасытность...

Мужчина - исполнение капризов.
И ОН же автор жизненных "сюрпризов"...
Мужчина может стать большой ошибкой,
Когда все нерешительно и гибко.

----------


## Касатик

> Когда тебе под сороковник это немного напрягает


Ксана, всего-то лет через пять ты будешь вспоминать это время, и думать, что ВОТ ТОГДА ты была молодая и энергичная! :Aga:  Что такое "под сороковник"? Да, ничего - это молодость, это даже еще не зрелость!!! :Aga: 


> И что вообще происходит не пойму, почему огромное количество людей вынуждено ехать из собственного дома в Москву, чтобы хоть как-то заработать на жизнь???.


 Неужели, действительно, так в Пензе плохо с трудоустройством?....:redface: Не укладывается в голове!!!
Ну, держись, Ксана, терпения тебе и хорошего настроения,.... все трудности пройдут...все проходит...Главное, не унывай! :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> *Катюнь,*губы ты не красишь,поэтому и спросить-то стесняюсь....а как насчет 100 гр. коньячкусссссссс?И сразу станет легче,проверено!Главное не много,а лишь слегка притупить бдительность,а?


  Тань ты чего из меня синий чулок делаешь?:smile: при полете   обычно 100 гр это был  низкий старт
:biggrin: с ребенком не буду.  перед пограничниками  Украинскими надо быть свежей Июльской розой.:smile:

но вспоминая комменты думаю буду улыбаться. если мои пальцы закончаться переключусь на соседей. главное чтоб они неспокойными попались, тогда долетим весело.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Привет всем позитивным друзьям! Вот прорвалась в инет ненадолго. Привет из столицы! Хочу домой!!! Здесь совсем не позитивно. Вот ношусь как энерджайзер чтобы на кусок хлеба заработать. Волка ноги кормят... Когда тебе под сороковник это немного напрягает...А денег всё нет...Подали документы в пару ВУЗов с дочкой. Ужасные очереди, устали как собаки, потратились...Сдали английский в МГИМО, не поступим конечно. Ну и ладно, другие хорошие ВУЗы есть. Дочь сбежала домой в Пензу. А я тут...Вообще дурдом полный...снимаю комнату, страшно дорого для меня...Сегодня утром соседка заявила, что к ней приедет друг через час, и не могла бы я свалить дескать до вечера...Я вообще-то не собиралась никуда идти...А что было делать...И что вообще происходит не пойму, почему огромное количество людей вынуждено ехать из собственного дома в Москву, чтобы хоть как-то заработать на жизнь???...:mad:Вот поделилась...Не была больше недели на форуме...В голову не лезет ничего...М-да...
> Ваша Ксана-БОМЖ.


Ксанчик соберись!!!! тока я не поняла ты тоже в Москве теперь обустраиваешься или дочку поступаешь в ВУЗы? удачи.

----------


## julia2222

*Ksana tenlarks*, :flower: 
Ксана держись! У меня в 38 лет тоже была подобная ситуация. Правда в другой город я не уезжала, но дома ночевала 1-2 раза в неделю. Работала в режиме: день, ночь, день, а потом ночь спала на рабочем месте (на раскладушке), так как домой сил не было идти, а утром – сново в бой, и опять день, ночь, день. И так пол-года без единого выходного, это я спасала фирму приятеля от банкротства, а директора от тюрьмы. За 1,5 месяца похудела на 7 кг, но Слава Богу всё закончилось благополучно, но, несмотря на то, что прошло уже почти 2 года, когда слышу название этого предприятия, или вижу его директора – зверею. :Oj: 
   Так что нужно пережить этот трудный период, ты ведь для своего ребёнка стараешься. :Aga:  Удачи, тебе Ксана, пусть у вас всё получится! :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро...вот подкинули интересную сылочку Тест на определение уровня развития своей души))

http://www.belmagi.ru/test/test1.htm

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
а вот это:
http://www.belmagi.ru/menu/titul.htm
очень познавательно .. лично у меня полное совпадение

----------


## Ольга Штерн

57 получила...таки да ...ни рыбы, ни мяса, пАтАмуштА лень одолевает!

----------


## Колесо

> Привет всем позитивным друзьям! Вот прорвалась в инет ненадолго. Привет из столицы! Хочу домой!!! Здесь совсем не позитивно. Вот ношусь как энерджайзер чтобы на кусок хлеба заработать. Волка ноги кормят... Когда тебе под сороковник это немного напрягает...А денег всё нет...Подали документы в пару ВУЗов с дочкой. Ужасные очереди, устали как собаки, потратились...Сдали английский в МГИМО, не поступим конечно. Ну и ладно, другие хорошие ВУЗы есть. Дочь сбежала домой в Пензу. А я тут...Вообще дурдом полный...снимаю комнату, страшно дорого для меня...Сегодня утром соседка заявила, что к ней приедет друг через час, и не могла бы я свалить дескать до вечера...Я вообще-то не собиралась никуда идти...А что было делать...И что вообще происходит не пойму, почему огромное количество людей вынуждено ехать из собственного дома в Москву, чтобы хоть как-то заработать на жизнь???...Вот поделилась...Не была больше недели на форуме...В голову не лезет ничего...М-да...
> Ваша Ксана-БОМЖ.


*Ксана,*как я тебя понимаю!!!Мне это все так знакомо!!!Несколько лет(после пожара,писала об этом)каждое лето уезжала на три месяца,подрабатывала в Москве.Правда,мне было легко,жила у сестер,за жилье не платила,общалась с любимыми сестренками...за лето зарабатывала годовую зарплату в школе.Сейчас устала от такого ритма,да и ведущей стала,а это тоже заказы на лето,правда не так много как в Москве,но зато дома!!!




> Неужели, действительно, так в Пензе плохо с трудоустройством?.... Не укладывается в голове!!!
> Ну, держись, Ксана, терпения тебе и хорошего настроения,.... все трудности пройдут...все проходит...Главное, не унывай!


ОООчень плохо,зарплаты с Москвой несравнимые,а цены на продукты и все остальное,не только не ниже,но,пожалуй и выше...:frown:

Сегодня больше не появлюсь,приболела малость...Всю зиму держалась,а тут насморк,глаза слезятся,валяюсь вообщем. Всех целую,до завтра!!!

*ТАнюша-курочка*,как я рада за Ромку!!!Верю,все у него будет  :Ok: Наш парень прорвется!!!

----------


## Ильич

В Росси так было всегда колбаса, мандарины - только в Москве, сейчас нормальная работа -только в Москве.. В Украине вместо Москвы - Киев, та же байда... но помельче... славяне мы... все у нас централизовано...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Хотя, Футурама- плохой мультик, не смотрите


ФУТУРАМА-Классный МультиК!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> а сейчас уже понимаю что просто боязнь,переросла в какую то фобию. похоже Танечке Bonata придется меня откачивать в Аэропорту.


Кому суждено утонуть, не разобьктся на самолете:biggrin:
Девиз АЭРОФЛОТА - НА НАШИХ РЕЙСАХ НЕ БЫВАЕТ АТЕИСТОВ!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Но на следующий год Ильич от меня не отвертится!!!


Эх нам бы дожить бы......
Дай эту провести..... голова кругом...

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Вообще, мне говорили, что бояться нужно во время взлета и приземления.


Боятся вообще не нужно, поскольку от тебя ничего не зависит, то спокойно садись в кресло, и вперед - наблюдай с радостью все что происходит.. Я вообще сплю и просыпаюсь когда пассажиры аплодируют пилотам за удачную посадку

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Медведик*,
Довольно интересно...
Совпало не всё, но большинство!

*Ksana tenlarks*, держись! 

*Колесо*, Танюша, выздоравливай! И не ешь больше много мороженого! :Aga: 

*Медведик*, к теме мужчин - вчера я была на встрече выпускников, собирались те, кто ушел после 8 класса. Поступок, достойный настоящего мужчины - один наш парень привёз каждой однокласснице по шикарной розе! Приятно было, чёрт побери...

----------


## Айсидора

> И я до кучи! Возьмёте? Вместе переживать Тамадею вдали от неё гораздо легче!!! Но на следующий год Ильич от меня не отвертится!!!:biggrin:


И меня не забудьте!  Вместе и вдали...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Обратная сторона негатива - конечно позитив.
Всегда стараюсь наити в любой негативной ситуации её позитивную сторону.:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

пересматривала наши фото, без улыбки смотреть на эту фотографию просто не могу :biggrin: особенно глядя на нашего карапуза - позитив так и прёт ... делюсь с вами, мои дорогие.
Фото под названием "вечерняя гимнастика" - мой любимый Паша и наш сынуля Оскар  :Vah: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/665231.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
АААААААААА  :Vah:  такое бурное обсуждение о Песчаной тамадее, что у меня аж слюни потекли, как у собаки на кусок мяса :biggrin: так хочу куда-нибудь съездить отдохнуть, а отдохнуть с вами, мои дорогие, так это вообще высший класс  :Ok:  но увы и ах сидю дома, хожу по стройке смирно по приказам моего сынули  :Stop: 
Нужно обязательно что-нибудь придумать для веселья, пока народ в Песчаном будет ... типа вы там веселитесь, а мы тут развлечемся :tongue: ... давайте думать ...

----------


## Katjatja

сегодня так напугалась. думала Крым накрылся медным тазиком. смотрю на ребенка свего а  его все лицо в сыпе в коросте какой-то:eek: буро малиновой. потом дошло я пока чемодан собирала он подавил чернику и сделал маску на лицо.kuku  вид  был ужасающий.

----------


## Volodя

> он подавил чернику и сделал маску на лицо.


Черника для зрения полезна, видимо сынуля ваш хотел испытать, только немного нестандартным методом:wink:

----------


## julia2222

Увидела в подписи Ильича "МОБИЛО" крупным планом и вспомнила смешную историю, что произошла с моими приятелями. Муж моей подруги работает руководителем крупного государственного предприятия. И вот однажды, после совещания, в конце рабочего дня, он с начальниками отделов сидели и обсуждали житейские проблемы. Кто-то ему посоветовал сменить тарифный пакет в личном мобильном телефоне. Для этого нужно было отправить SMS оператору. Через некоторое время приходит ответ, у нас такие сообщения пишут на украинском языке английскими буквами. Мой приятель зачитывает вслух: «НАХАЛ!!! Вы не можете принять участие в этой акции». Он оторопел, но решил, что в связи с проблемами со зрением, он что-то не то набрал, и отправляет ещё раз SMS. Ему опять приходит ответ: «НАХАЛ!!! Вы не можете принять участие в этой акции». Он разозлился не на шутку, весь красный от злости собрался звонить руководству компании и устроить там дебош. В это время зашла его жена, немного успокоила и решила сама позвонить и узнать, почему так неуважительно оператор реагирует на эти сообщения. Она связалась с работниками мобильной компании, и попросила прояснить ситуацию, через 20 секунд она от смеха не могла ни сидеть ни стоять, а на том конце провода – аналогичная ситуация. Оказывается, если этот текст перевести правильно, то нужно было читать:«На жаль, Вы не можете принять участие в этой акции», т.е «к сожалению». Вот вам и транслит.:smile:

----------


## Медведик

Второй день пакую и разбираю вещи..а затем вновь упаковываю....оказывается так много нужно)))) 
Завтра мы выезжаем из нашего Новосибирска и 4 дня едем на поезде ... вперёд навстречу к мечте)

----------


## вокся

Всем здасьте!:biggrin: В отпуске с первого числа и только вчера вечером это поняла вдруг. Оказалось, что я могу без малейшего ущерба для себя вечером пойти в гости, завалиться с книжкой на диван и.... :Vah: по 2-3 часа к ряду проводить с сыном!!! Этот год был очень напряженный:объём работы увеличился в разы. И вот теперь я -ОТДЫХАЮ!!! 
Завтра у меня начинается турне по друзьям-товарищам. Конечно, это не поездки на море-океан, но не менеее приятно. А всем участникам _Песчаной_ - хорошей дороги туда-обратно и  веселья-пользы там. Очень жаль, что не смогли с сыном к вам присоедениться (так и не получилось уладить проблему с выездными документами :Tu: ) Но ведь не последний день живём!!! :Ok:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Счастливые... у кого-то отпуск.. у кого-то хлопоты перед поездкой..
а у меня-квартальный отчет...

[IMG]http://*********ru/705159.jpg[/IMG]
И такое бывает..

----------


## maxim4ik77

*вокся*,
в каком словаре какого языка Вы нашли слово "Отпуск"? Не подскажите мне, а есть ли в этом словаре слово "Выспаться"? Если такая умная и полезная книга продавалась бы в книжных лавках Феодосии - непременно бы купил её и показал бы директорам своим.

----------


## julia2222

> Счастливые... у кого-то отпуск.. у кого-то хлопоты перед поездкой...а у меня-квартальный отчет...


Ты не одна, Наташа, :Aga:  и у меня квартальный отчёт и параллельно переезд в другой офис :Oj: . Ну ничего, прорвёмся! Будет и на нашей улице праздник! :Ok:  


> Завтра мы выезжаем из нашего Новосибирска и 4 дня едем на поезде ... вперёд навстречу к мечте)


Молодец, Ленчик! С таким настроением у вас всё будет хорошо! :Aga:  Счастливого пути!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Медведик*,
Леночка, прежде всего - хорошо вам добраться - чтобы в вагоне было *не слишком* жарко (ведь просто жарко будет по-любому). Чтобы соседи по купе и по вагону были вменяемыми и адекватными. Проводников вам приветливых))).
А по поводу количества вещей - сама вечно нахапаю под завязку, и Ксюха у меня ездит - тоже чуть ли не весь гардероб берёт (а вдруг пригодится?), а на деле получается, что используешь из всего этого % 30, а остальные 70 только зря на себе таскаешь...)))
Но зато сколько у вас будет впечатлений!!! Я уверена.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*julia2222*,



> и у меня квартальный отчёт


*Юля*, будет свободная минутка:

[IMG]http://*********ru/687769.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

> Черника для зрения полезна, видимо сынуля ваш хотел испытать, только немного нестандартным методом:wink:




:smile: ВОООВ? ты чего на ВЫ? :eek:  не вводи ты меня в шок.
 а то как пишет Шоумама. атата будет.:biggrin:  спасибо кстати за поздравление с днм варенья.

----------


## ElenaS

А у меня позитивная новость

Муж все это время поражался, что я так чай пью. По-русски, ведрами )))
Вчера пошел и купил мне боооооооольшую такую чашку. вот сейчас сижу из нее, пью. уже даже глаза запотели столько пить,а  там все еще что-то булькает ))))

Всех люблю, желаю хорошей недели, отличного настроения и всяческих приятных штучек!  :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> даже глаза запотели столько пить,а там все еще что-то булькает ))))


Ленчик...главное, чтобы)))))))) выписка работала вовремя и без проблем)))))))

----------


## Колесо

> А у меня позитивная новость


*Лена,*а я только прочитала заглавие,сразу картинка,Лена - родила...И бегом глазами по тексту,ищу,мальчик или девочка:biggrin: Облом,тут про чашку к чаю...
Лена,когда по сроку,ждем?

----------


## ElenaS

> Ленчик...главное, чтобы)))))))) выписка работала вовремя и без проблем)))))))


))))Выписка работает ))) я же беременная женщина, и днем, и ночью )))
когда выписка начинает ночью работать, а встать уже трудно самостоятельно, я мужа бужу, чтобы пнул )))))))))))))))))

----------


## Katjatja

> *Лена,*а я только прочитала заглавие,сразу картинка,Лена - родила...И бегом глазами по тексту,ищу,мальчик или девочка:biggrin: Облом,тут про чашку к чаю...
> Лена,когда по сроку,ждем?


ага ага и я так же   :Aga: 



Ленусь  давай в аккурат 12 июля в день открытия Тамадеи 2009. и назови также. Тамадея. можно без номера kuku

----------


## ElenaS

> *Лена,*а я только прочитала заглавие,сразу картинка,Лена - родила...И бегом глазами по тексту,ищу,мальчик или девочка:biggrin: Облом,тут про чашку к чаю...
> Лена,когда по сроку,ждем?



ну,в  общем, почти 39 недель уже. врач сказал в четверг, что ребенок уже глубоко там, где надо ))) и что с минуты на минуту ждите.
но мы с ребенком договорились на след. субботу
сейчас мне на репетицию, потом весь вечер шить колпаки детям, потом папу ехать в аэропорт встречать
завтра я в библиотеке помогаю каталог переделать и снова репетиция
в среду контрольный прогон
в четверг концерт
в пятницу с сыном по поводу гипса к врачу, а два раза ездить в больницу в один день как-то лень )))))
в общем, - суббота
или вскр, или понед, или вторник

потом в среду для меня концерт делают типа спасибо и все такое
в четрверг еще можно на след. неделе, а в пятницу последний учебный день в школе, надо учителям цветы  подарки отнести

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Ленусь  давай в аккурат 12 июля в день открытия Тамадеи 2009. и назови также. Тамадея. можно без номера kuku


)) Катюш, мы же два месяца ребенка Кириллом называем. Потому что хулиган )))))
сложно будет на тамадею перестроиться ))))
вообще, сложно будет на любое имя женское перестроиться, ибо привыкли уже,а  обещали нам девочку )))))


12 я могу, 12 я свободна )) заметано ! ))

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
А вообще, никто мою чашку по достоинству не оценил ))) прям как чукчи нерусские )))))))))))))

можно подумать ни для кого не важно : березки, Путин, большая чашка чая ))))))

пойду тогда другую позитивную новость искать и обед готовить)) а то муж скоро придет на обед, а обеда нет. тогда он меня съест ))))))))

----------


## Колесо

> в общем, - суббота
> или вскр, или понед, или вторник





> 12 я могу, 12 я свободна )) заметано ! ))


*Ленок,*ты уж найди возможность сообщить нам,кто,когда и как зовут!И как отправляться будешь,звякни,чтоб мы за тебя кулачки держали!А Кирюшка-тамадушка, сам решит,когда ему появится!!!

----------


## manja

всем привет

вчера в нашем городе прошео ежегодный праздник нашего города, посвященный шарманке и органу...
Всю неделю были концерты органной музыки... в церкви и концертном зале, разные мероприяьтия для 
детей и взрослых....
А вчера в наш город прибыли со всей германии шарманщики... Их было очень очень много...И в старом городе они были на всех улицах... Праздник этот проходил на многих площадках... 
Мы сняли на видео...Если немного освобожусь покажу вам ролик потом..о этом празднике шарманки... Там шарманки разные преразные, большие и маленькие... Кроме шарманки было столько много сцен, где проходили разные программы связанные со средневековьем...Нашему городу уже более 400 лет...
На сцене шли дворцовые танцы, показ мод ..17 и 18 века...
на детской сцене такая интерсная игровая программа...Я прямо заслушалась...

Вот несколько фотографий с праздника....

[IMG]http://*********ru/672413m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот еще шарамнка и они конечно все играют...
такая классная музыка.....

[IMG]http://*********ru/677533m.jpg[/IMG]

Все участники такие веселые...
еще и позировали... Мой муж снял еще видео...

[IMG]http://*********ru/669341m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/665245m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А это самая большая шарманка праздника...
Она величиной с машину...
А играет...диву даешься и все эта куколки начинают двигаться как в театре...
[IMG]http://*********ru/663197m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*manja*,
ох как интересно...и красиво!!!!

----------


## jpligunova

*manja*,
 Богатые традиции!!! :Aga:

----------


## Volodя

> а то как пишет Шоумама. атата будет.


Ну не могу я на "ты" ни к одному форумчанину... Видать, у меня институт культуры в крови... На эту тему анекдот есть
____________________
Встречаются две подруги. 
Одна другой говорит: Я вчера лазанью приготовила.
  - Замечательно.
  - И всю ночь не спала...
  - Замечательно...
  - МЕНЯ МУЖ БРОСИЛ!
  - Замечательно! Я вчера диплом получила из института культуры.

----------


## Анатольевна

> А вообще, никто мою чашку по достоинству не оценил ))) прям как чукчи нерусские )))))))))))))


Так ты фотку чашки выставь - оценим!




> вообще, сложно будет на любое имя женское перестроиться, ибо привыкли уже,а  обещали нам девочку )))))


Лен, девочка по имени Кирилл - тоже интересно! Есть же Валерия, Евгения, Александра...

А у меня подрастают два вот таких позитивных чуда:

Это мальчик. Шуууустрый!

[IMG]http://*********ru/674449.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/673425.jpg[/IMG]

Это девочка. Спокоооойнаяяя...

[IMG]http://*********ru/666257.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/665233.jpg[/IMG]

Это девочка так на руке засыпает

[IMG]http://*********ru/669329.jpg[/IMG]

Ну а это оба-два дитя.

[IMG]http://*********ru/658065.jpg[/IMG]

Им сегодня ровно четыре недели, имён ещё нет, потому что называть надо будет на букву, какую в клубе скажут.)))

----------


## Марисоль

> А у меня подрастают два вот таких позитивных чуда:


Это серенькие "персики"? Такие прелестюнчики, так бы и погладила :smile:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Garmonia*,
Марин, мальчик - персик, девочка - экзотка.  :Aga:

----------


## Марисоль

> девочка - экзотка.


Это что за порода такая, расскажи?

----------


## Анатольевна

*Garmonia*,
Экзоты - произошли от персов и американской короткошёрстной. Т.е. мордахи те же плоские, подшёрсток густой, но шерсть короткая. Короче, "перс для ленивых". :smile:
Особой проблемы с уборкой шерсти нет, совершенно неагрессивны по отношению к человеку, не метят территорию.
Американцы ж люди рациональные - уж если создают что-то, то чтобы проблем было по минимуму. :wink:
Но поскольку изначально предки  - персы, то и у двух экзотов, как у меня, в помёте могут быть и экзоты, и персы.

----------


## zizi

*Анатольевна*,
 Инесса, а у меня сын всё время на твоего кота на аваторке смотрит, говорит вот классный кот, прикольный.:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

*Анатольевна*,
 Делись имуществом!:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Ну не могу я на "ты" ни к одному форумчанину... Видать, у меня институт культуры в крови...





> Анатольевна,
>  Делись имуществом!


НЕПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ты наш, Воффка!!!
Не прошло и пяти постов, как ...смог!!!! :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Анатольевна*,
 Инесса, а я не поняла , а черненький котик на плече какое-то родство с котятами имеет? 
Я бы тоже так и погладила котяток...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Анатольевна*,
 АБАЛДЕТЬ! 
ЛАПУСИКИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Своему рыжему морду что ли набить...чтобы мордаха стала плоской. и чтоб не сУвал нос туды, куды не след!)))))

----------


## Анатольевна

> Делись имуществом!


Приезжай - забирай!!! Дорого не возьму... :wink:




> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Volodя
> Ну не могу я на "ты" ни к одному форумчанину... Видать, у меня институт культуры в крови...
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Volodя
> Анатольевна,
>  Делись имуществом!
> 
> 
> ...


Да ладно, пусть привыкает... :smile:





> а черненький котик на плече какое-то родство с котятами имеет?


Да!!! Самое непосредственное - он их папа!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Анатольевна*,



> Самое непосредственное - он их папа!


А моему уже не быть папой... а жаль..

----------


## Volodя

> НЕПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ты наш, Воффка!!!
> Не прошло и пяти постов, как ...смог!!!!


Нет, вы не так поняли... Это я так чтоб звучало .... Не написал бы я "Делитесь имуществом" не то как-то...:wink:

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро всем!!!!!! Вот и настал час Х...мы выезжаем - 4 дня в пути - и мы на месте....
До встречи по приезду...домой вернёмся 24-го вечером))))
Пожелайте нам лёгкой и комфортной дороги и радостного отдыха  :Oj:

----------


## KainskCherry

Удачно вам добраться, дорогие наши,вперед-на встречу к мечте!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Лена, гладкой дорожки, незабываемой встречи, теплого моря.

Счастливого отдыха, ветра попутного, 
Семь футов под килем, и в путь - нет дилемм!
И пусть неудачи все карты не путают,
Удачного отпуска Вам, без проблем!

[IMG]http://*********ru/704161.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

Ленусик, счастливо!!!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Доброго пути! Отдохните за ВСЕХ нас!

----------


## Колесо

*Леночка*,счастливого пути и незабываемого отдыха!!!

----------


## свадьба

[IMG]http://*********ru/689849.jpg[/IMG]

И за меня отдохните, привет из Сибири!

А я мысленно с вами , вот даже представляю , что я на ж. д и жду отправку поезда
:frown:[IMG]http://*********ru/709304.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

Мой старшенький уснул, а я вспомнила слова из нета:

Месяц над нашею крышею светит 
Вечер стоит у двора 
Маленьким птичкам и маленьким детям 
Спать наступила пора.
Завтра проснешься и ясное солнце 
Снова взойдет над тобой, 
Спи мой воробушек, спи мой сыночек, 
Спи мой звоночек родной!
Спи моя крошка, мой птенчик пригожий, 
Баюшки-баю-баю, 
Пусть никакая печаль не тревожит 
Детскую душу твою,
Ты не увидишь ни горя ни муки 
Доли не встретишь лихой! 
Спи мой воробушек, спи мой сыночек, 
Спи мой звоночек родной 
Спи мой малыш вырастай на просторе 
Быстро промчатся года 
Белым орленком на ясные зори 
Ты улетишь из гнезда
Ясное небо высокое солнце 
Будут всегда над тобой 
Спи мой воробушек спи мой сыночек 
Спи мой звоночек родной!
Он так хочет казаться взрослым, а я и не спорю!

----------


## ElenaS

> *Ленок,*ты уж найди возможность сообщить нам,кто,когда и как зовут!И как отправляться будешь,звякни,чтоб мы за тебя кулачки держали!А Кирюшка-тамадушка, сам решит,когда ему появится!!!


Само собой, я уж к вам так привыкла, ни дня без форума не могу

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Так ты фотку чашки выставь - оценим!




чашка сама по себе ничего особенного
главное достоинство- размер ))





> А у меня подрастают два вот таких позитивных чуда


такие котята усипусичные! я бы их затискала-зацеловала, а потом бы с ними уснула в обнимку

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
А я вчера шила фартуки. 7
и воротники - 7
и ленты - типа карусель счастья

чуть не окуклилась вся целиком )

изначально планировала фартуки купить. тем более, что на упаковке было написано, что они стильные) повелась, как наивная чукотская девушка

но продавалось всего 3 фартука, а мне нужно 7, и чтобы все стильные )))) 
но рядом такой же расцветочки - скатерти

я сразу вспомнила "добро пожаловать, или посторонним вход воспрещен: " что мы, хуже других своих детей в папиросную бумагу оборачивать"? )))) но, подумав, что местные этот фильм не смотрели, купила 4 скатерти )))

дома, распаковав стильные фартуки, была изумлена обманом. ну никакие не стильные ))) все перешивать

в общем, у меня теперь дети такой веселой расцветочки )))))) главное, рядом со столом им нельзя разрешать стоять. сольются ))))))))))))

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Вчера, если честно, даже плакала пока шила ) 
тяжело это все, живот положить некуда 
спина устает

а мне еще сейчас шить 3 колпака и 7 береток

вот такая во дурацкая активность

----------


## Ольга Oskar



----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Анатольевна*,
 Исчо раз смотрю на лапусиков, любуюсь и ...понимаю, что и у тебя есть "ручные тормоза"....Такой статус у нашего рыжего Радикала - забрался на коленки - всёёёё, конец работе....не будешь гладить, так забодает обтираниями!

----------


## zizi

*ElenaS*,
 Леночка, я поражаюсь вашей активности. Читаю ваши посты и думаю, вот даёт! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Марья

> Мой старшенький уснул, а я вспомнила слова из нета:
> 
> Месяц над нашею крышею светит 
> Вечер стоит у двора 
> Маленьким птичкам и маленьким детям 
> Спать наступила пора.


это песня Анны Герман. У меня есть на нее м-с и п-с...

----------


## ElenaS

К нам в понедельник свекр приехал. Я, главное, настояла, чтобы он не на три недели, как планировалось, а на 3 месяца ))) типа и его день рождения тут отметить, и пообщаться вдоволь.

но вот, замечаю, что переоценила я свои возможности ))))))) очень сложно с человеком пожилым, сложно, когда привычки сталкиваются лбами. Сложно, это как еще один ребенок, которому нужно подать, объяснить спокойно, и терпеливо сносить все ворчания и привычку курить. Дом весь пропах сигаретным дымом, везде такой хаос... Только ходишь и успеваешь тут убрать, там протереть ) Сизифов труд какой-то, ибо все появляется снова. Как тут ребенок будет? Дым, хаос, внимание, которое нужно свекру уделять
Вчера пришла, 4 часа из крана вода лилась % 
Плиту забыл выключить, несколько часов была включена, хорошо, что на плите ничего не было. Страшно за него, в общем, дополнительная забота.

Что тут позитивного? А позитивно то, что на 2 дня меньше осталось )))))))))))))))))

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

Всем вам доброго дня ,и хорошего настроения!
Девочки ,Оленька  (Душа компании)вам шлёт большой привет!
У неё сломался ком.,вот она и потерялась.Надеюсь очень скоро она появиться.

----------


## Курица

> К нам в понедельник свекр приехал


Леночка. извини, навеяло:
Зять-теще:
-Мама, вы к нам надолго?
-Да пока не надоем..
-Каааак, даже чаю не попьете???????????:eek:

:biggrin:

----------


## ElenaS

Примерно так и было )))))))

Здравствуйте? как долетели
да как долетели, плохо долетели.
кормили?
плохо кормили
вот вам цветочки ляляля, рады вас видеть
нафига мне ваши цветочки 

))))))))

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

[IMG]http://*********ru/677571m.jpg[/IMG]
Дорогие мои ребята и девочки! Я очень вам благодарна за то, что вы есть И хочу подарить вам наши северные розы и привет от моей свекровушки, которая их вырастила.
*Отличного  настроения и удачи, мои хорошие!*

----------


## ElenaS

А у меня три хороших новости))

Пока не родила)))

Другие хорошие новости

1. Я дошила все-все . Ура!!!!
2. Я купила книгу что-то вроде ляляля песни, которые нужно иметь в компьютере
Собираюсь сделать подборки для тех, кто работает на иностранном, возможно, на выпускные пригодятся цветные танцы на английском. Опять же, новые викторины можно сделать, ибо там есть подборки по темам: птицы, книги, любовь, наркотики))) я пока только начало просмотрела, может, какие приоичные темы тоже есть
Выкладывать на форум постараюсь начать прямо сегодня
3. Купила игру. Я недавно писала про передачу, где вопросы мужу и жене задают дабы узнать насколько хорошо они знают друг друга. Вот вчера увидела в коробке игру с карточками, вопросами и тд. Тоже скоро буду делиться вовсю


А еще, спасибо, что вы есть. Очень вас люблю!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Пока не родила)))


А мы все дышим-дышим ровно! Массируем клаву пальчиками и ...ждём-сссс)))))))

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/698073.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сенова Оксана

коллеги,сегодня отмечается День семьи, любви и верности
*Любили тебя без особых причин.
За то,что ты - внук,
За то, что ты - сын,
За то,что - малыш,
За то, что растешь,
За то,что на папу и маму похож.
И эта любовь до конца твоих дней
Останется тайной опорой твоей" 
*
В.Бересов

----------


## Колесо

> не будешь гладить, так забодает обтираниями!


Девочки,а мой котенок,Брюс,все время когда начинает ласкаться,присасывается к коже,как-будто молоко у мамы пьёт! Спать не дает,обслюнявит всю....:eek:Как мне его отучить,кто знает?Просто мне его принесли совсем маленьким,мне кажется,рано от мамы оторвали...

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Колесо*,
  Таня, а курить твой  Брюс все еще не научился?
Помнишь моего?
[IMG]http://*********ru/691930.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Вот мой Брюс, красавчик:
[IMG]http://*********ru/699098m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Таня, а курить твой Брюс все еще не научился?


 Ты предлагаешь поменять одну соску на другую?:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

А это мой Василий-Мейсон. Правда он "не в форме" только вычесали всю гриву.
[IMG]http://*********ru/682714m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Таня,красавчик :Ok: 
 Пусть уж  не привыкает к плохому.

----------


## Касатик

> присасывается к коже,как-будто молоко у мамы пьёт!


Тань, ничего не сделать - само пройдет....А котик очень симпатичный, лапулечка....

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
А это моя подружка Степанида - Гертруда...
[IMG]http://*********ru/666330m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

> А это моя подружка Степанида - Гертруда...


Какие глаза умные !!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А это мой Василий-Мейсон. Правда он "не в форме" только вычесали всю гриву.


Что хозяйки-форуманки,что коты,все у компов любят сидеть!!!Мой мне на пальцы прыгает,когда я печатаю и курсор на экране ловит,обхохочешься!

----------


## skomorox

*Колесо*,



> Девочки,а мой котенок,Брюс,все время когда начинает ласкаться,присасывается к коже,как-будто молоко у мамы пьёт! Спать не дает,обслюнявит всю....Как мне его отучить,кто знает?Просто мне его принесли совсем маленьким,мне кажется,рано от мамы оторвали...
> __________________


Таня, уже не отучиться котёнок. Проверено на своём и в книжках прочитала. Мы своего первого кота тоже купили, когда ему был всего лишь 1 месяц. Ещё толком ходить не мог, лапы разъезжались в разные стороны и ел плохо, не умел. Котят должна мама-кошка отучать сосать. Ей, когда больно становиться, она их бьёт лапами и уходит, не даёт себя сосать. Так котята и отвыкают от сосания. Поэтому, в клубах раньше, чем в 3 месяца котят не отдают, чтобы они стали полностью самостоятельными и прошли полный курс прививок (хотя 3 месяца - тоже перебор - в 2 нормально). А ты его уже не отучишь. Придётся смириться с этой проблемой.:biggrin:

----------


## Djazi

Девочки, вот хочу поделиться ссылочками, тоже внесу немного позитива.

http://www.playcast.ru/?module=view&...6b5291eec9cc09

«Самая красивая ........»

http://www.playcast.ru/?module=view&...59f6b25234e539

«Интермужья»

*Мы вот дома сегодня праздничек пловом отметили , вместе с дочей готовили, а ещё она испекла Шарлотку. Так хорошо, побольше бы таких праздников незапланированных:smile:*

----------


## Ольга Oskar

> Девочки, вот хочу поделиться ссылочками, тоже внесу немного позитива.
> http://www.playcast.ru/?module=view&...6b5291eec9cc09
> «Самая красивая ........»


 :Oj:  спасибо !!!а кто исполнитель???

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
а вот к раговору о празнике семьи, любви и верности!!!
*Мы семья!* 

Моя семья – моя обитель.
Мой дом, мой замок, мой покой.
Убереги, Господь Спаситель 
Ее от нечисти лихой.

Убереги нас от соблазнов,
И сохрани от бурь и бед.
Спаси от зависти и сглаза.
А, если нужно, дай совет.

Моей семье я всем обязан.
Не знаю, как благодарить,
Тех, с кем душой и сердцем связан,
И узелок не разрубить.

В семье мы все как будто прутья,
И в веник связаны тугой.
Сплелись, да так, что не раскрутишь
Опасны. На пути не стой.

Пока мы вместе, друг за друга
Нас поломать никак нельзя.
В беде мы все стоим упруго.
Мы клан, мы племя, мы семья!

----------


## Колесо

> Придётся смириться с этой проблемой.


Эх Ирин,утешила,хоть соску покупай!!!А мы еще дураки,когда нам его принесли,нет бы к блюдцу приучать,мы ж дооообрые,стали его из сосочки кормить!



> спасибо !!!а кто исполнитель???


Олег Алябин,я уже качаю с зайцев,мне ооооченоь понравилась песня!Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

УР-ря! Теперь у меня новый статус: я - местная! Сижу и радуюсь, как ребенок! Теперь я здесь живу! Правда я давно уже здесь живу... С прошедшим праздником вас, мои земляки-форумчане! Счастья, мира, благости вам и вашим любимым.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/702166.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

Ой, народ, что делать-то? Рюкзак- уже выше моего роста (а во мне-целых 1.56:wink:), шире моей талии (а по моей талии плачет Рубенс :Vah: ), а на диване еще почти вся одежда...:eek:...в него не поместившаяся. И это еще без еды...ее в Питере покупать буду. до которого мне целый день почти ехать:smile:

А может, ну его-взять купальник, платок типа парео...Там же, пишут. жарень.Правда. у нас +8 сегодня и дождь, как всегда...
Вот дилемма.
Выходить  из дома около 12 часов...
Подскажите - ЧТО самое необходимое из одежды там, а без чего можно смело обойтись???:redface:

----------


## Касатик

> Подскажите - ЧТО самое необходимое из одежды там, а без чего можно смело обойтись???


Тань, бери шорты, спортивные брюки, купальник, парео, и 3-4 футболки + типа олимпийки для вечера. И хватит. В крайнем случае простирннешь каку-нибудь футболочку на месте! Все наряды маскародные оставь на Невский Шабаш!:wink:Борисыч поехал аж(?) с тремя сумками! Поди жениться надумал в Крыму!!!

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Курица*,

Танюша, таким рубенсовским, красоты неимоверной девушкам, как мы, на югах легко можно обойтись без юбок и платьев. Ну, если только одну взять, которая типа с запахом. Хотя я в последнее время и их не беру. Наташа права: шорты, брюки (капри, легкие брючки, джинсы, если они легкие, на вечерок можно спортивные), футболки-маечки, теплый верх - одного достаточно. Парео имеет двойную функциональность: вечером на плечи можно накинуть. Накидочку от дождя, очень полезная вещь, тапки-шлепки не забудь.

----------


## Касатик

> Танюша, таким рубенсовским, красоты неимоверной девушкам, как мы, на югах легко можно обойтись без юбок и платьев


Имейте ввиду!!!:
[IMG]http://*********ru/669398m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Касатик*,
 :Ok:

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Рюкзак- уже выше моего роста


я всегда также собираюсь, когда на юг едем ,а в итоге половину не одеваю, нЕкуда, нужна оджеда на пляж дойти - типо сарафанчик , и на вечерок шорты да майки, ну а на обратную дорогу домой оденешь то ,в чем сейчас выезжаешь ( все таки +8, думаю потом жарче не будет), в купальнике и парео будешь бОльшую часть суток, так что много не бери одежды ))))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> «Самая красивая ........»


я тоже в восторге, и тоже уже качнула )))) у меня у друзей завтра юбилей - мужу подруги 50 лет, им как раз и поставлю)))

----------


## maknata

*Курица*,
 Танюшик - бери то, в чём тебе удобно будет ходить и спать. На всякий случай захвати теплый спортивный костюм. А других нарядов (красивых) можно и не брать. Мы и так самые красивые!:wink:
 Млин, отрвите меня от компа! Вперёд собираться - сегодня же ночью отчаливаю на юга! ААААААА!!!! Мыслями я уже давно там!

----------


## julia2222

> я всегда также собираюсь, когда на юг едем ,а в итоге половину не одеваю,


Аналогично! :Aga:  Вещей нужно брать минимум. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> сегодня же ночью отчаливаю на юга! ААААААА!!!! Мыслями я уже давно там!


Ребята! Счастливого пути! :Aga:  Мы все мысленно с вами!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Я вот тоже убедилась,что нарядные вещи привожу обратно,ни разу не надев, а вот халат не взяла как-то- пожалела.
Таня, главное-НАСТРОЕНИЕ......
Гладкой дорожки.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Ой, деффки, вы меня насмешили!
Мой жжжжентельменский набор - зубная СЧётка, пару трусов, маленький утиральник и халат...
В шальную молодость мою муж, приходя домой, сразу смотрел на наличие СЧётки - ежели нЭт....бииигом на ж-д вокзал, я там...
Вот, блинн, незадача поезд на Москву тока раз в сутки, и на Киев два раза был по вечерам ...маршрутки - этого тада не бУло!...
так вот, муженёк за пару часиков перед отправкой на Москву ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО заезжал домой - сЧётку проверял!...

----------


## Volodя

Вчера был в столице, Хде хотел сдать документы неа паЧпорт... Где меня обломали и сказали ждать ещё целый год... Так что плакали мои тамадеи до 2011 года... :frown:

----------


## Касатик

> Так что плакали мои тамадеи до 2011 года...


Сочувствую!!!:frown: Но не грусти, ты ж всегда с нами!:smile: А мы с тобой! :flower:

----------


## Volodя

*Касатик*,
 Да, и в моём распоряжении АЖ целая территория Приднестровья!:biggrin: (территория Приднестровья примерно в 3 раза меньше территории Москвы; Населённые пункты занимают примерно 20% территории Приднестровья... Так что я в глуши:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Volodя*,
 Вофффчик, тебе и карты в руки - организовывай осеннюю Тамадею в приднестровье!!!!!!!!!
Весь полк тамадей и тамадов соберётся у тебя! СТОПУДОВО!

----------


## Volodя

*pypss*,
 :biggrin: Не выйдет, уж больно у всех графиг забитый... Надо очередь заранее забивать...:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Volodя*,
 Воффчик, тады сразу и свадьбу свою намечай!!!! Вот тут -то общий слёт гарантирован! Я ПЕРВАЯ ПРИМЧУСЬ поздравить!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Volodя

*pypss*,
 Мою невесту скорее всего ещё не слепили... Тесто закончилось на мозгах... В брак ушла:biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

Всем привет!!! У меня две новости хорошая и не очень, с какой начнем?Конечно с *хорошей:
*Наконец-то уговорила молодых на постановочный первый танец.Уррррааааааа!Договорилась с хореографом на несколько занятий,посмотрим что получится!!!
*И та,что не очень:* переубедить одаривать молодых  до банкета,не удалось!!!Гостей более 200 человек,жуть!!!!Весь второй стол будем заниматься этим...А у меня столько новых номеров,жаааааль,ничего не успею...

----------


## Анатольевна

> хотел сдать документы неа паЧпорт... Где меня обломали и сказали ждать ещё целый год...


Володь, т.е. у вас паспорта выдают исключительно в 18 лет, что ли? Или какие-то другие причины?

----------


## Анжелла

> Гостей более 200 человек,жуть!!!!


Ужас! А как же Татьяна? Это же на часа 3. Нда! 
А мы вчера тоже с молодыми танец ставили. Так красиво получается. Опять сделала Шрека и клубняк и получилось классно. :Ok:  Я смогла их научить прочувствовать музыку...И О БОЖЕ! КАк они станцевали.
Я им правда примерно показала, что от них требуется.:biggrin:

----------


## Мэри Эл

Первые вести "с полей":smile::
Танюша Курочка благополучно пересекла псковскую область и продолжает передвигаться на тамадею по ленинградской 
на пути следования присматривает попутчика с перспективой дальнейшего совместного проживания 
встреча на лужской земле прошла успешно 
Думала она думал и решила с пляжной сумкой поехать 

Так что Танюша вся в пути - ВСЕМ БОЛЬШОЙ ПРИВЕТ ПЕРЕДАВАЛА!!!!

----------


## ElenaS

> А у меня столько новых номеров,жаааааль,ничего не успею...


Это им должно быть жаль )) опытных ведущих нужно слушаться :cool:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ура!!! концерт состоялся, ребенок слово сдержал и до концерта не появился.
ляляля!

теперь можно смело рожать!!!

мои девочки были прекрасны, мои мальчики были великолепны

Ура! всех люблю )))
ЗЫ: дети спросили приду ли я на след. неделе на русский клуб )))
надеюсь быть, даже если с ребеночком. хочу своим детям подарки подарить на память
особенно тем, кто в этом году выпускается

----------


## Колесо

> опытных ведущих нужно слушаться


Ленуся,эт ты загнула!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Я не волшебник,я только учусь!!!Учусь здесь на форуме,впитываю как губка,а веду праздники всего полтора года!!!Но ооооочеь мне это дело нравится! 


> Ура!!! концерт состоялся, ребенок слово сдержал и до концерта не появился.
> ляляля!


Позд-рав-ля-юююююю! Молодчинки и ты, и твой малыш(в животике) и дети твои,выступающие!!!Мо-лод-цы!!! :Ok: 


> теперь можно смело рожать!!!


Не забудь предупредить,будем за тебя держать кулачки!

----------


## приветик1999

*Для всех мамочек с любовью!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/706299.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марисоль

> на пути следования присматривает попутчика с перспективой дальнейшего совместного проживания





> встреча на лужской земле прошла успешно





> Танюша Курочка благополучно пересекла псковскую область и продолжает передвигаться на тамадею по


Узнаю подругу! Все успела:biggrin:
Рада вашей встрече и надеюсь , что в  следующий раз буду третьей, но не лишней, вижу настроение у вас отличное, значит все получится!!!
Кура, не забывай - мы ждем фото, комментарии, отчеты!!!

----------


## Колесо

> Кура, не забывай - мы ждем фото, комментарии, отчеты!!!


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Volodя

> Володь, т.е. у вас паспорта выдают исключительно в 18 лет, что ли? Или какие-то другие причины?


Именно так... В моём случае. У моих роидителей молдавское гражданство, а я хочу принять гражданство РФ и поэтому такие проблемы...

----------


## Анатольевна

> а я хочу принять гражданство РФ и поэтому такие проблемы...


А, вон в чём дело... А у тебя потом проблем не будет? С трудоустройством, например?

----------


## Кудряшкина

Всем привет! Тааак давно вас всех не видела! Ух! Соскучилась!kiss
Сегодня сочинила стишок ко дню(почитавши темку грамотность речи ведущего решила выражаться грамотно:smile:) рождения свекрови, а точнее стишок к подарку. Подарить мы с мужем решили ей сковородку, но вообще-то я не люблю дарить столь практичные подарки, да и получать такие не люблю, но так как именниница сама возжелала, то я решила преподнести хоть как-то интересно. Может кто-то попользуется, я на авторские права не претендую:biggrin:

Подарок наш не романтичный
Не для любви, не для души
Но скажем прямо  - он отличный!
Блюда в нем будут - хороши!
Идут столетья и года
Но неизменно лишь одно-
Любовь приходит и уходит,
А кушать хочется всегда!

Конечно последние две строчки сочиняла не я а народ :Oj: , и положа руку на сердце не согласна я с этим утверждением:biggrin:. Считаю, что настоящая любовь никогда не кончается, но кушать хочется всегда:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Тааак давно вас всех не видела!


Это точно! Ты пропала совсем куда-то! Я еще увидела Цветок в Доске появилась! КАкой чудесный день! Я прямо какая то сегодня летящая...:biggrin:

----------


## ElenaS

> Ленуся,эт ты загнула!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Я не волшебник,я только учусь!!!Учусь здесь на форуме,впитываю как губка,а веду праздники всего полтора года!!!


Отставить кокетство )))) у них эта свадьба первая, максимум третья. допустим, были еще на трех- пяти ))
а у вас эта свадьба стотысячная )))))) вам видней )

к тому же, вам было бы проще дать микрофон, расслабиться, пусть подарки утомительно дарят,а  вы сиди себе, чаи гоняйте с диджеем. солдат спит, - служба идет. ) если ведущий что-то советует, к нему нужно прислушаться, ибо он не для себя, а для них, глупышей старается )))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Колесо

> прямо какая то сегодня летящая...


Летящая,потому что ты- фея,помогающая всем волшебница!Я тоже так соскучилась!!!Ухххх! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


> Подарок наш не романтичный
> Не для любви, не для души
> Но скажем прямо - он отличный!
> Блюда в нем будут - хороши!
> Идут столетья и года
> Но неизменно лишь одно-
> Любовь приходит и уходит,
> А кушать хочется всегда!


Можно немного подправить,автор не против?:biggrin:
Подарок на не романтичный,
Не для любви, не для души
Но скажем прямо - он *практичный*!(ты же сама об этом пишешь)
в нем Блюда будут - хороши!(от перестановки слагаемых....))))
Идут столетья и года
Но неизменно лишь одно-
Любовь приходит и уходит,
А кушать хочется всегда

Ну как,автор,принимаешь?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> если ведущий что-то советует, к нему нужно прислушаться, ибо он не для себя, а для них, глупышей старается )))))))))))))))))))))))))


В рамочку,с каемочкой и на стеночку!!!

----------


## Кудряшкина

Ребята,  извиняйте пожалуйста но я буду здесь наскоками, ладно? совсем нет времени на болталки :Oj:  Как будет что позитивного сказать, тут же прилечу. 
А сейчас опять пошла вздыхать и завидовать тем, кто едет на песчаную тамадею. 
Может моя мечта осуществится в следущем году:smile:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Ну как,автор,принимаешь?


 :Aga: 

Ой, ну какая ты внимательная, ведь в первом варианте слово блюдА неправильно произнесется, а во втором блЮда все по по правилам русского языка:smile: Вот что значит одна голова хорошо а две - лучше:biggrin:
А что касается первой фразы исправленной мне и тот и другой вариант нравятся, первый не скромный но смешной, ну а твой тоже очень хороший. Надо будет подумать какой озвучить:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> Летящая,потому что ты- фея,помогающая всем волшебница!Я тоже так соскучилась!!!Ухххх!


Ой, ну прямо я вся залилась краской... :Oj: 



> Может моя мечта осуществится в следущем году


Конечно, Наташа! Я надеюсь, что буду в этих же рядах. Главное надеяться.

----------


## Колесо

> Конечно, Наташа! Я надеюсь, что буду в этих же рядах. Главное надеяться.


Девчонки и я,надеюсь...Давайте на троих....надеяться!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Девчонки и я,надеюсь...Давайте на троих....надеяться!!!


А я в Челябинск может поеду в ноябре! Мне понравилось встречаться.

----------


## Колесо

> А я в Челябинск может поеду в ноябре! Мне понравилось встречаться.


А ну-ка с этого места по-подробней,это что за встреча,где про неё писано?

----------


## Марья

> А ну-ка с этого места по-подробней,это что за встреча,где про неё писано?


Таня, опередила меня... :biggrin: Присоединяюсь к вопросу

----------


## Анжелла

А это семинар будет. ОН платный. На 4 дня 6000 тысяч. Там будут Зайцев, Ожогина, Григорьева, Нарспи, Овесил и Черничка. :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Лишь бы САша был дома, а то я ведь без него не смогу ехать... :Jopa:

----------


## Колесо

> А это семинар будет. ОН платный. На 4 дня 6000 тысяч. Там будут Зайцев, Ожогина, Григорьева, Нарспи, Овесил и Черничка.


А в оплату что входит?И наших как-то маловато,а мне хотелось бы со своими пообщаться!Я уже посмотрела,ехать день и 4 часа от Пензы.

----------


## Анжелла

> А в оплату что входит?И наших как-то маловато,а мне хотелось бы со своими пообщаться!Я уже посмотрела,ехать день и 4 часа от Пензы.


Только банкет. И обучение. А проживание и питание и проезд за свой счет. Я сама не очень знаю точно, но поехать хочу.

----------


## Helga597

> Я прямо какая то сегодня летящая...


Эх! Анжелочка, мне тоже ТАК хочется ЛЕТАТЬ - и к тебе, и в Крым, и в Питер, и в Челябинск...  :Oj:  Ну очень хочется!!! :Aga:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/710398.gif[/IMG]

----------


## jpligunova

Доброе утро всем! И нам так хочется поездить по Тамадеям,но для нас это несколько виз и немножко дорого! :Tu: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Хотя ,если захочешь,то все возможно.

----------


## Марина Дудник

В Челябинске не забудь поцеловать или хоть мимо меня не пройди!!! А то все только по аватарке знакомы. Я уже 3-тий раз поеду... :Oj:

----------


## Гвиола

[IMG]http://*********ru/665329m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*Гвиола*,
 Пятница пятницей, а почему не записываемся на Невскую Тамадею?! :mad:Тебе ближе меня ехать, если не ошибаюсь!!!:mad:.............................................
Хочу вот, что рассказать вам, вчера вечером проходил у нас в городе концерт шоу группы "Гран При", название программы,ммммг...типа "Пою мое Отечество", патриотические песни 20 века. Молодцы ребята! У них худ. рук еще мужским хором заведует, короче, концерт на уровне, единственное, звук глушил, куда звукари смотрели!................Но я не об этом, я о себе, вернее своей ":smile:недогоняйке" ! 
Я не могла понять сначала, почему на последние песТни они нарядились в белые брюки, голубые рубашки, и к чему-то красные плащи!............Думаю, во безвкусица!!!! Потом над своим тормозом долго смеялась :Vah:  Я выложу фото, думаю, вы поймете, о чем я не догадалась сразу! :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/661233m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/716528m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/713456m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Доброе утро всем! И нам так хочется поездить по Тамадеям,но для нас это несколько виз и немножко дорого


А вот и нет!!!  Танюша-Лейзи из этой же страны, и мы прекрасно общались под Питером на РаЗгуловской встрече!!!! :Aga: Было бы желание.................

----------


## Volodя

> А, вон в чём дело... А у тебя потом проблем не будет? С трудоустройством, например?


Ну не только... Я не вижу перспективы учиться у нас, и потом, нет на кого учиться, одни юристы кругом и радиотехники. Если учиться, то в персвективном ВУЗе.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Гвиола*,
 Наташа, в продолжение твоей картинки:

[IMG]http://*********ru/695024.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## jpligunova

КасатикА вот и нет!!! Танюша-Лейзи из этой же страны, и мы прекрасно общались под Питером на РаЗгуловской встрече!!!!Было бы желание.................


Я имела в виду Крым. А насчет желания полностью согласна.

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Я имела в виду Крым. А насчет желания полностью согласна


Так в чем дело? :Tu: Записывайся!!!:smile:Тема обозначена!!!
 (*Сообщение от Касатика)*kuku

----------


## jpligunova

Записалась!:smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Девчонки! Благодарю всех, кто поддержал меня морально, общаться на форуме сейчас возможности нет, наспех перечитала ответы на моё предыдущее сообщение от 5 июля. Вы даже не представляете, насколько для меня важно ваше участие...kisskisskiss
Вот и я вернулась в родные пенаты, правда не надолго, волка ноги кормят...Делюсь впечатлениями о столице. Мои поиски работы в Москве напоминали приключения Буратино, особенно ту часть о стране дураков. Страна дураков!...Виват Якубовичу и иже с ними за поле чудес! Но Лисой Алисой быть не хочу, знаю точно...Ведь Буратино отыскал в результате золотой ключик...
http://forum.turizm.ru/common/agency/000691.html?p=1

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Добрый день, дорогие! Спешу поделиться хорошей новостью. В нашем городе открыли памятник святым Петру и Февронье. Здесь всегда много людей. Все приходят поклониться святому месту. Огромное количество цветов. Молодожены приезжают-новая традиция. Целые семьи, много детей! Энергетика здесь такая хорошая.Расположен он напротив Моста Молодоженов. Нет, свой город я люблю все больше! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/688669m.jpg[/IMG]
Это мы с моим Солнышком.
[IMG]http://*********ru/683549m.jpg[/IMG]
http://*********ru/683549.jpg
А это вам! Хорошего рабочего или отдыхательного дня!

----------


## Анжелла

> Добрый день, дорогие! Спешу поделиться хорошей новостью. В нашем городе открыли памятник святым Петру и Февронье. Здесь всегда много людей. Все приходят поклониться святому месту. Огромное количество цветов. Молодожены приезжают-новая традиция. Целые семьи, много детей! Энергетика здесь такая хорошая.Расположен он напротив Моста Молодоженов. Нет, свой город я люблю все больше!


Вот молодец Аннушка! Я на вас посмотрела и сразу гимн семье от Инь-Янь запела. ЗДорово. :Ok:

----------


## Гвиола

*Касатик*,Натусь мне до Питера 1050 км.А тебе?

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Добрый день!*

Ну как прекрасно жить на белом свете,
Когда друзей вокруг огромный хоровод,
И в каждом, даже отдалённом месте
Горит компьютера волшебный огонёк,
Мы все общаемся по делу и без дела,
И это важно каждому сейчас,
Где, кто и как, узнать бы нам хотелось
В минуту эту думает о нас,
Здесь нарушается людское отчужденье,
Здесь все друзья и этим дорожат,
В минуту каждую и в каждое мгновенье
Участьем и вниманьем одарят,
И каждый вечер я спешу на встречу,
И сообщений жду дыханье затая,
Как хорошо, что есть на белом свете
Такие милые и близкие друзья!

----------


## Уралочка

> А я в Челябинск может поеду в ноябре! Мне понравилось встречаться.


Ну ничего себе:confused:, я каждый месяц в Челябинске бываю, а на счёт встреч первый раз слышу.:redface: Девочки, прошу, сообщите когда и во сколько что будет. С пребольшим удовольствием встречусь с Вами :Aga:

----------


## zizi

а я  тоже на прошлой неделе была в Челябинске. Вот сфера любви






И замочки на ней


*Добавлено через 45 секунд*
А ещё я сегодня праздник провожу и в ОТПУСК!!! УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Ребята,ведь воскресенье все-таки, и лето , и...жизнь хороша , и жить хорошо!!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/698936.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 17 часов 9 минут*
Добрый день!

[IMG]http://*********ru/711245.jpg[/IMG]



А вы чувствуете, что *понедельник-день тяжелый*?

----------


## ElenaS

Доброй всем недели!

Вчера вечером думала, что уже того самого, пора-в-путь-дорогу ))
Сидела с мужем и до часу ночи книжки читала про то, как это бывает. Я же не помню уже ничего. В одной книжке было про признаки начала родов:

- опущение живота у повторно родящих за несколько дней до. ( у меня опустился уже 2 недели назад)
- частое желание сходить в дамскую комнату "попудрить носик" ))) ( у меня с этим тоже давно все нормально)
- схватки тренировочные ( у меня они были недель в 28 и давно закончились)))
- снижение веса как результат снижения аппетита ( у меня такой аппетит, что меня легче убить, чем прокормить )))))

в общем, судя по этой книжке, роды у меня либо уже прошли, либо будут еще не очень скоро (ну, пока аппетит не пройдет )))

Взяла другую книжку, а там про то, что "ребенок проходит через магические ворота". Романтическая книжка про роды, а мне хотелось чего-то более четкого. Чтобы объяснили, что там у меня внизу живота тыкалось вчера весь вечер.

для меня это было важно. Ибо, если рожать, то муж- то побрился. Весь молодой и красивый, а у меня голова второй свежести ))) Если рожать, то надо ногти накрасить, голову помыть ) А то как-то неловко, первая встреча с ребенком все-таки

В третьей книжке было написано про то, что роды мы вряд ли пропустим. На этом мы успокоились и я решила принять душ. И на всякий случай, побрить ноги до состояния первой торжественной свежести))) Из-за живота ничего не видать, вся порезалась. Муж меня украсил, как новогоднюю елочку кружочками пластыря и мы легли спать,в  надежде, что ребенок все-таки родится во вторник хотя бы. Ибо, в понедельник, 13 -го рожать как-то моветон ))) И потом, тогда на 4 года, день рождения нужно будет делать тематическим- хеллоунским )))) а не хотелось бы ))))

----------


## Djazi

> Вчера вечером думала, что уже того самого, пора-в-путь-дорогу ))


Может со сроками напутали и вам ещё рано? А, вообще, с мальчиками перехаживают до двух недель. У меня в прошлом месяце подруга родила, так у неё по срокам тоже это произошло на 10 дней позже, чем насчитали. Так что рано вы побрились:wink:

----------


## Марисоль

[QUOTE=ElenaS]

Главное, что ты не потеряла чувство юмора и присутсвие духа!
Все мы безмерно  волновались перед родами и излишне пугались всего и вся:redface:
Больше прислушивайся к себе, к своим ощущениям, разговаривай с ребеночком, спрашивай его:"Когда ты хочешь появиться?" Правда-правда, материнская интуиция тебе все подскажет, если даже что-то будет не так,как обычно - программируй себя только на хорошее :Ok: 
Ты все сможешь, все будет хорошо, мы мысленно тебя поддерживаем!
Если веришь в приметы насчет 13 - терпи до 14:biggrin:, но знай , что у некоторых знаменитых людей 13 - счасливое число:wink:
Конечно, хочется встретить малыша "при всем параде", но не забывай , что главное при встрече - это любовь!
Легких тебе родов, здорового малыша, поддержки супруга и надежного доктора рядом!
Мы уже с цветами :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ElenaS

> Может со сроками напутали и вам ещё рано? А, вообще, с мальчиками перехаживают до двух недель. У меня в прошлом месяце подруга родила, так у неё по срокам тоже это произошло на 10 дней позже, чем насчитали. Так что рано вы побрились:wink:



Так у меня девочка ) и сроки совпадают. вот на этой неделе аккурат 40 недель будет.
сказали, что если до 41 не рожу, будут вызывать скорее всего )

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[QUOTE=Garmonia;2379874]


> Главное, что ты не потеряла чувство юмора и присутсвие духа!
> Все мы безмерно  волновались перед родами и излишне пугались всего и вся:redface:
> Больше прислушивайся к себе, к своим ощущениям, разговаривай с ребеночком, спрашивай его:"Когда ты хочешь появиться?" Правда-правда, материнская интуиция тебе все подскажет, если даже что-то будет не так,как обычно - программируй себя только на хорошее
> Ты все сможешь, все будет хорошо, мы мысленно тебя поддерживаем!
> Если веришь в приметы насчет 13 - терпи до 14:biggrin:, но знай , что у некоторых знаменитых людей 13 - счасливое число:wink:
> Легких тебе родов, здорового малыша, поддержки супруга и надежного доктора рядом!
> Мы уже с цветами


Спасибо огромное за теплые слова!
Главное - сумки собраны, все готово, переглажено
а кроватка какая красивая!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*ElenaS*,

Лена,легких родов!

Девочки, это не про нас..

Замужней дамы скромный быт
Давно наскучил мне.
Развлечься не мешало бы...
Но не на стороне!
Нарваться можно на скандал,
Когда узнает муж.
А чем не выход- виртуал
Для всех душевных нужд?
И вот пока мой муж сидит,
Уткнувшись молча в комп,
Я с телефона по сети
Иду на сайт знакомств.
Встречаю там мечту свою:
Общителен, умён!
Мне в чате пишет:"I love you!"
Рисует смайлы он!
Совсем привычек нет плохих.
Однако, одинок...
Он посвящает мне стихи!
(Не то, что муженек!
Тот ни романтик, ни поэт.
Умрешь с ним от тоски)
Какое счастье-интернет!
Хоть тут есть мужики!
И мой вот-принц из светлых снов!
Он истинный мужик!
Так виртуальная любовь
В мою ворвалась жизнь.
Общались год. Эмоций шквал!
"Принц" стал настолько смел,
Что фото мне своё прислал
Однажды на "е-мейл"!...
И с глаз упала пелена.
Всё было, как во сне...
Узнала я, что он женат.
Причем, женат на...мне!

----------


## Марисоль

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
Наталья Васильевна - КЛАСС!:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

*ElenaS*,Леночка,дорогая!Пусть твоя красавица родится 15 июля!Даже не спрашивайте почему!Просто мне так хочется!:smile:
Тебе лёгких родов и здоровья!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Как родишь,пусть хоть муж отпишется,а то я за тебя волнуюсь!

----------


## Колесо

> Может со сроками напутали и вам ещё рано? А, вообще, с мальчиками перехаживают до двух недель. У меня в прошлом месяце подруга родила, так у неё по срокам тоже это произошло на 10 дней позже, чем насчитали. Так что рано вы побрились





> Так у меня девочка ) и сроки совпадают. вот на этой неделе аккурат 40 недель будет.
> сказали, что если до 41 не рожу, будут вызывать скорее всего )


Вот вот,а с девочками-то как перехаживают....Я со старшей доходила(не пугайтесь!!!) до44 недель,ну не хотела моя Женька выходить,ей у меня так хорошо было, так что заставили...прокесарили и вынули-таки мою рыжую красавицу!!!




> Легких тебе родов, здорового малыша, поддержки супруга и надежного доктора рядом!


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## ElenaS

> Я со старшей доходила(не пугайтесь!!!) до44 недель


я лично испугалась ))))

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Девчонки, сижу любуюсь и тут же злюсь - какая моя крестница, моя племяшка - лапушка. Умница, в почетной книге лучших студентов России, хорошая работа у нее, не капризуля, хорошая семья- отец военный Ген.штаба, мама - педагог. Ну где у мужиков глаза???

----------


## ElenaS

Просто еще ее время не пришло
Если умница-красавица-комсомолка-спортсменка, то незачем и торопиться

Даст Бог, встретит свою половину и будет счастлива всю жизнь.
Просто нужно немножко подождать.
Возможно, счастье уже совсем рядом, за поворотом.

ЗЫ: только зацикливаться на этом не нужно и идеей фикс не делать. Чем больше фиксация, тем дальше желаемое. По банальному закону подлости )
А вот как только начнешь говорить себе "замуж не хочу", то говори, не останавливайся. целых 12 дней.
А после 12 дней начнешь в это верить и говорить себе про замуж не хочу будет легче.
И тут оно каааааак попрет )))

----------


## Ларико

*Svetllana*,
 Света! У меня родственники есть в вашем городе (правда, нашему забору двоюродная плетень) и тоже, несколько лет назад мисс Тольятти была дочка родни.))) Это так, к слову. Рассадник там у вас что ли красавиц таких!
А твоя племяшка просто чудо дивное! У мужиков глаза есть, просто боятся такой красоты! Сколько ей лет, если не секрет?! Я горда, что у нас в России такой генофонд! Даль, моему Лёвчику только 2,5! Так бы в женихи напросились!!!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*ElenaS*,
 Лена! Я как бывший медик скажу, какого числа было первое шевеление, такого числа ты и родишь! А еще добавлю. Ребенок ВСЕГДА знает когда ему родиться. Удачи тебе! Ты совсем скоро явишь чудо! ЧЕЛОВЕК родится!!!!!! Я помню, как это здОрово! Все с тобой! Будь самой лучшей мамой!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/715371.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> мисс Тольятти была дочка родни.)))


Здорово! Вот тесен  мир
 А Катенок -Екатерина живет не в Тольятти, а в Москве.  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Всем, всем доброго дня!!!
Завтра приезжают мои мальчишки (муж и сын) от свекрови. Не было их 10 дней, а я уже соскучилась. Душа поет, настроение - супер!
Завтра я увижу в реале Наталью Орбиту!
А сегодня просто славный день. Пусть у всех все получится, все исполнится! Пусть всем нам сегодня вместо чая или кофе утром удастся выпить Эликсир Удачи.
Все... я побежала к маме. До вечера!

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте!
У меня сегодня хороший день.  Только что приехала  с детского дня рождения. Работали с Николаем  в детсаду пиратами.
 И сегодня  моему сыну Дмитрию  исполняется 13 лет.:smile:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ладушка*,
Поздравляю мамочку и папочку с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ сынули!
И ему, конечно же, поздравления и пожелания добра, здоровья и много сюрпризов и подарков в этот день! 

 [IMG]http://*********ru/685674.jpg[/IMG]

Отмечаем ваш семейный праздник вместе с вами!

----------


## Марисоль

> И сегодня  моему сыну Дмитрию  исполняется 13 лет.


С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯЯЯ!!!

Пусть растет сильным, умным , счастливым и радует мамочку!!!

----------


## Колесо

> И сегодня моему сыну Дмитрию исполняется 13 лет.


 С днем рождения сынули!!!!Всего самого доброго ему и его родителям!Желаю пережить трудный подростковый период без лишних эмоциональных взрывов!

----------


## Ладушка

*tatiana-osinka*,
*Garmonia*,
*Колесо*,
 Спасибо!
Вот  они - гаврики))
[IMG]http://*********ru/659050.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Ладушка*,

Ладушка,с именинником!
Такой уже взрослый сын у молодой, активной и замечательной мамы!!!!!
Здоровья вам, пусть у Димы все получается, пусть побольше мечтает и воплощает свои желания в жисть!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/689773.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Марисоль

*ElenaS*,
Леночка, ты где , может пора поздравлять!!! :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Последние минуты _ всем привет от хозяйки этой темы - Леночки Медведика и её двух медвежат! Младший медвежёнок почему- то в ластах....:smile:

----------


## Анатольевна

Медведусику тоже привет!))) Если можно, от меня - ЛИЧНО!!!)))

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Ладушка*,
Сыночка С Днём Рожденья,
Здоровья и везенья!
Но до старости до самой
Этот день - заслуга МАМЫ! 
Пусть растёт счастливым, будет радостью и гордостью своей семьи!

Семье Медведиков тоже горячий привет! (Им там у моря не должно быть сильно жарко:smile:!)

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/680567.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*Я просила сил...
 А жизнь дала мне трудности, чтобы сделать меня сильнее. 
  Я просила мудрости... 
А жизнь дала мне проблемы для разрешения. 
  Я просила богатства...
 А жизнь дала мне мозг и руки, чтобы я могла работать. 
  Я просила возможность летать...
 А жизнь дала мне препятствия, чтобы я их преодолевала. 
  Я просила любви... 
А жизнь дала мне людей, которым я могла помогать. 
  Я просила благ...
 А жизнь дала мне возможности. 
  Я ничего не получила из того, о чем просила.
 Но зато, я получила все, что мне было нужно
*

----------


## Колесо

> ElenaS


*Ленааааа!* Отзовись!Мы волнуемся!
Девчонки,Лена никому не звонила?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ!!!
Позитивщики! Пожелайте нам солнца- дождь-уже -заколебал!!!!Мы пьем (слова Пупса), а он нас отрезвляет-не дает оторваться по полной!Хотя загар, 5онечно, прилипает! Как и грязь к подошвам наших шлепок. Фото выставить нет возможности-нет переходняка, но поищем...
ВСЕМ привет от Медведика!!!! Она уже не белая, а шоколадного цвета!:wink: :Ok:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ребята!!! Солнца ва-ам!!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Милые мои , здравствуйте! Так давно не была - соскучилась. Всем доброго дня! Если вдруг к середине дня еще не проснулись-зайдите на  Тамадею. Там такой расколбас! Проснетесь разом!!!

----------


## Ластенок

Приветик,всем!
Представляете сегодня утром муж мне на почту прислал ПОЗИТИВЧИК!!:biggrin:kuku

[IMG]http://*********ru/739725m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ElenaS

Я тут. На западном фронте по-прежнему без перемен ))

вчера читала книжку про сваху. прям начала и оторваться не могла. И понимаю, что книжка - ерунда и бульварное чтиво, но оторваться не могла от такого пляжного варианта. Потом, мы со свекром тут вчера воевали умеренно ))
Мы- люди некурящие и не очень любим, когда мы едим, а нам с ребенком в лицо дымят ) Пришлось это объяснить

Сейчас записываю диск с карлсоном - ну-погоди - чебурашкой. Хочу детям своим из русского клуба подарить. Так и подписываю "фром раша виз лаф" и сердечки рисую. купила им шоколадок еще впридачу ) чтобы уж совсем было Россия- щедрая душа )

Через два часа пойду в школу на вечеринку, где будут говорить спасибо за помощь в деле воспитания детей и угощать юппи))) потом буду дарить всем подарки, последнее заседание русского клуба и к акушерке на встречу. она меня пощупает, скажет, что все нормально, увидимся через неделю

Настроение меняется с пугающей скоростью, как погода в Великобритании )) то хочется жить и работать, а то плакать и всем дать по башке ))

Позавчера муж вспомнил какую-то свою народную поговорку: типа не принимай угощения от грека и избегай плохого настроения у русского )))) и это точно )))) когда что-нибудь нужно, мне муж говорит: "Позвони им, скажи им люто, по-московски" и при этом так смешно кулачок делает )))))))) Вот настроение такое периодами. Лютое, московское, иногда даже путинское прям )

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> ,
> 
>  Лена! Я как бывший медик скажу, какого числа было первое шевеление, такого числа ты и родишь! А еще добавлю. Ребенок ВСЕГДА знает когда ему родиться. Удачи тебе! Ты совсем скоро явишь чудо! ЧЕЛОВЕК родится!!!!!! Я помню, как это здОрово! Все с тобой! Будь самой лучшей мамой!


Я вот прочитала и стала пытаться вспомнить, но не помню. Помню, что как-то долго не было, не было,а  потом ррраз и стало. Но вот когда...

----------


## Касатик

> не принимай угощения от грека и избегай плохого настроения у русского


Такого я еще не слышала!!! :Ok:  Каких только поговорок и анекдотов про нас, русских, нет, но вот о настроениии.....
А какие поговорки?....Ничего себе!:redface: и вспомнить не могу................

----------


## Озорная

> Сейчас записываю диск с карлсоном - ну-погоди - чебурашкой. Хочу детям своим из русского клуба подарить. Так и подписываю "фром раша виз лаф" и сердечки рисую. купила им шоколадок еще впридачу ) чтобы уж совсем было Россия- щедрая душа )
> 
> Через два часа пойду в школу на вечеринку, где будут говорить спасибо за помощь в деле воспитания детей и угощать юппи))) потом буду дарить всем подарки, последнее заседание русского клуба и к акушерке на встречу. она меня пощупает, скажет, что все нормально, увидимся через неделю


Леночка, снимаю перед тобой шляпу!!! Восхищаюсь твоим оптимизмом!!! Наверняка,  и малышка уже переняла от тебя это качество и совсем-совсем скоро заявит о своём желании предстать перед твоими счастливыми очами. 
Желаю вам обеим с легкостью преодолеть все трудности надвигающегося события!!! Будем держать кулачки и с нетерпением ждать радостного известия!!!

----------


## Марья

> угощать юппи))


юппи - это такая химия в пакетиках растворимая? в 90-х годах ею обпивались...  :Jopa:  И этой гадостью до сих пор угощают? да еще беременных женщин??? :eek:



> то хочется жить и работать, а то плакать и всем дать по башке ))


вот удивила.... я 15 лет не была беременной, а такое настроение постоянно....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

А если серьезно - Леночка, держись...представляю себе как ты устала  :Aga:  Скоро все закончится, причем радостью и счастьем!!! а это уже повод для позитива! Это тебе и твоей малышке  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Скоро все закончится, причем радостью и счастьем!!!


Точно!!! Я сегодня целый день со своей крошечной радостью провела - боже, какое это чудо - малыши!!!  :Ok:

----------


## ElenaS

> Такого я еще не слышала!!! Каких только поговорок и анекдотов про нас, русских, нет, но вот о настроениии.....
> А какие поговорки?....Ничего себе!:redface: и вспомнить не могу................



может я не так перевела, может, там про не серди русского ))) но смысл тот же. типа мы добрые- добрые и долго не сердимся. а потом каааааак дойдет до вот этого уровня примено  :Jopa: , то спасайся все живое ))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Леночка, снимаю перед тобой шляпу!!! Восхищаюсь твоим оптимизмом!!! Наверняка,  и малышка уже переняла от тебя это качество и совсем-совсем скоро заявит о своём желании предстать перед твоими счастливыми очами. 
> Желаю вам обеим с легкостью преодолеть все трудности надвигающегося события!!! Будем держать кулачки и с нетерпением ждать радостного известия!!!



Оптимизм - это все, что нам остается )) иначе давно уже можно окуклиться,  и медленно начать ползти в сторону кладбища ))) :Ha:

----------


## цветок

> Точно!!! Я сегодня целый день со своей крошечной радостью провела - боже, какое это чудо - малыши!!!


А я каждый день со своей радостью.

----------


## ElenaS

> юппи - это такая химия в пакетиках растворимая? в 90-х годах ею обпивались...  И этой гадостью до сих пор угощают? да еще беременных женщин??? :eek:
> 
> вот удивила.... я 15 лет не была беременной, а такое настроение постоянно....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> А если серьезно - Леночка, держись...представляю себе как ты устала  Скоро все закончится, причем радостью и счастьем!!! а это уже повод для позитива! Это тебе и твоей малышке



Здесь большой популярностью пользуется такая гадость концентрированная,я  ее называю юппи. Потому что тот же принциа: гадость и просто добавь воды. )) Кароче, 2 литра гадости. Разбавляется 1 к 4. Получается все равно гадость, но не такая концентрированная. А так как здесь все жадины-говядины и на всем экономят, то они упаковками закупают такое и поят детей в школе, на праздниках угощают и тд

Но мне сегодня повезло. Школа раскошелилась на сок )) были даже бутерброды с сыром ) прям как для виайпи )))))

Марья, тебе смешно,а  у меня правда гормоны. В нормальном состоянии я пофигист. Просто бы ходила и убирала за свекром ))) А тут прям у меня какой-то приступ антипатии и огромное желание перевоспитать человека, приучив к порядку. Я еще повернута на чистоте,а  тут такое )))

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
А вообще, спасибо вам всем огромное, девочки!
За вашу поддержку, за понимание и поддержку!
безмерно вам признательна!!!

Идите я вас всех расцелую!

ЗЫ: сегодня была в поликлинике. Мидвайф (акушер) сказала есть ананас для ускорения родовой деятельности. От ангины, помню, мне советовали пить кока-колу ))) во время беременности, ага. Так и сказали: "Пейте натуральные напитки.Кока-колу, спрайт" ))))
Они наши передачи про очистку чайников спрайтом не смотрели, как мне кажется.

Так вот, сегодня мне понравилась табличка (точнее 3) на ресепшн. 
На первой: не подходите к нам пока не помоете руки. Рядом гель для рук

На второй: Стойте от нас подальше и не дышите на нас

На третьей: Если вы подозреваете, что у вас свиной грипп, не приходите. Позвоните, мы вас проконсультируем по телефону 

)))))))))))

такие трУсы  и слабаки! )))))))))))

----------


## Озорная

Доброе утро всем!!!

Меня улыбнуло, а как вам это покажется?:smile:

*МОЛОДЫМ СЕМЬЯМ НА ЗАМЕТКУ*

Множество молодых мамочек спорят со своими мужьями по поводу того, устает ли женщина, сидя дома с ребенком, и кто устает больше. И оба родителя честно борются за пальму первенства.
Дело в том, что большинство мужчин не понимает, как это можно устать дома. «А я вообще на работу хожу!», - вот основной аргумент.

■ На работе вам не надо следить, чтобы ваш коллега не брал в рот колесико от машинки, не залезал на стул и не рисовал на обоях.
■ Вы можете быть уверены, что коллега поест аккуратно. А вам не придется убирать за ним суп, разлитый по полу. Кстати, он не будет делать вам в лицо «ПФФФФФ», набрав этого супа в рот.
■ Если вы решите выйти вместе в обеденный перерыв, то коллега оденется самостоятельно, и вы не будете пыхтеть, пытаясь засунуть каждый пальчик в свой «домик», вырывающиеся ноги в ботинки, а вертящуюся голову в шапку.
■ Если вы все же вышли, то на улице коллега вряд ли будет ложиться в новой одежде в лужу, чтобы доказать свою правоту, а вам не придется стирать все испачканное.
■ Если по стечению обстоятельств вы с коллегой отправились за покупками, он не будет умолять вас купить все, что попадется ему на глаза, обещая хорошо себя вести и есть кашу, а вам не надо будет придумывать 1 000 000 разумных доводов, чтобы избежать покупки очередной безделушки.
■ Если коллега устанет, его не нужно нести на руках обратно в офис, хнычущего и размахивающего руками и ногами.
■ На работе вам не придется постоянно| одергивать коллегу замечаниями вроде: «Не ковыряй в носу!», «He вытирай руки об себя!», «Не соси палец!»... А если и так, то в конце концов, у него же есть своя мама, пусть она за него и краснеет!
■ Наверняка рядом с вами нет коллеги, который частенько ни с того ни с сего начинает рыдать. А если и есть, то вы не обязаны его успокаивать, даже если знаете, что сам он не успокоится.
■ На работе нет такого понятия, как «дневной сон». А если б и был, то вы бы поспали сами, а не укладывали бы спать коллегу, качая его на руках, пока, наконец, его глазки сами собой не закроются.
■ Вам не надо убирать раскиданные по всему кабинету бумаги, канцтовары вашего коллеги.
■ Ваш коллега не будет отвечать «НЕТЬ» на любое ваше предложение.
■ Вам не надо напоминать, чтобы он своевременно сходил в туалет. Но если даже предположить, что «нечто» произошло, вам не придется убирать последствия «катастрофы».
■ На работе никто не будет от вас требовать, чтобы вы, помимо своей работы, еще убрали бы офис и приготовили на всех завтрак и обед.
■ И еще: работа, это такое место, из которого можно уйти ДОМОЙ.

Все-таки работа - это рай... Так кому же из нас тяжелее: мужу на работе или молодой матери дома? Если посмотреть, то женщина, имеющая малыша от 0 до 2 лет, работает вообще в «суточном» режиме и без выходных

----------


## KainskCherry

*ElenaS*,
 Это так здорово,такое чудо-стать мамой!!!Помню,как Диму изводила в последние месяцы,аж вместе плакали,все было.А тут,12 июля моей доченьке исполнилось 8 лет,я такая счастливая,так здорово быть мамочкой...Подруга мне в этот же день подарок сделала,с сыном пришла на наш день рожденья и говорит-Таня,я беременна,срок-5 недель!Девочки,я плакала от радости!Сколько я ей говорила-второго надо,когда ж вы соберетесь?А тут,такие новости!
Моему младшему-3 с копеечками,но это такое чудо!Так что все нервозы-токсикозы ради улыбки и слов-Мама,я тебя так люблю!-можно вытерпеть!
Леночка,удачного родоразрешения,кажется это так в медицине называется?Мы с тобой,хоть и на расстоянии!Все будет хорошо!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*julia2222*,
*Юлечка, сегодня Украина отмечает день бухгалтера. С праздником!
*

*Эти сальдо, проценты, балансы
День и ночь будоражат мой дух,
Не дают мне для отдыха шансов,
И порою берут на испуг 
Заколдованный круг цифр и строчек…
Так живу: за отчетом отчет.
А каким безупречным и точным
Должен быть каждодневный расчет.
Чтоб актив стыковался с пассивом,
Внебаланс чтоб балансовым стал,
А ведь выглядеть нужно красивой,
Несмотря на извечный аврал.
Быть хозяйкой, подругой и мамой
И любимому радость дарить, 
Э-эх, уехать бы мне на Багамы
И хотя б месяцок там пожить
*

----------


## julia2222

> сегодня Украина отмечает день бухгалтера. С праздником!


Наташа, спасибо! :flower:  И я поздравляю всех своих коллег, независимо от страны проживания :Aga: , гордитесь ребята, своей профессией, ведь в наших руках благополучие всей фирмы, и, именно, мы ежедневно оберегаем светлое будущее бизнеса, так сказать прикрываем тыл :Aga: 
Недавно известный в мире журнал «Forbes» опубликовал рейтинг профессий, максимально устойчивых перед глобальным кризисом. И как оказалось, бухгалтер - один из немногих стойких! :Ok:  Всем удачи! :Aga:

----------


## Касатик

Девочки, смотрите, что я нашла, мне кажется для Леночки, готовящейся стать мамой это подходит!
[IMG]http://*********ru/737687m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гордеева

Всем доброго дня.Меня интересует вот такой вопрос, почему женщины да и говорят мужчины не прзднуют 40 летие?  у моей сестры в тот год было 39 лет так вот она звхотела отметить этот год как юбилей, а вот в 40 летнюю годовщину она не велела даже ее поздравлять, я к чему это мне тоже в этом году 39 лет будет, вот думаю справлять как юбилей или нет. Это я так мыслю вслух. Кто что знает?

----------


## ElenaS

> Всем доброго дня.Меня интересует вот такой вопрос, почему женщины да и говорят мужчины не прзднуют 40 летие?  у моей сестры в тот год было 39 лет так вот она звхотела отметить этот год как юбилей, а вот в 40 летнюю годовщину она не велела даже ее поздравлять, я к чему это мне тоже в этом году 39 лет будет, вот думаю справлять как юбилей или нет. Это я так мыслю вслух. Кто что знает?


У нас на работе начальник накануне своего 40-летия сказал, что праздновать не будет. Угощений не было, но подарок взял.
как-то нечестно имхо )))))))))) мог бы и газировки с эклерами накупить ))))

считается плохой приметой. из серии не отмечать 13 лет. не проходить под лестницами, не встречать женщину с пустыми ведрами  и если черная кошка перешла тебе дорогу, постой, пропусти кого-нибудь другого вперед с добрым лицом, получи спасибо и шагай себе дальше в счастливое будущее

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*гордеева*,

b]ElenaS[/b],
 Это из серии сорока дней . А я свои 40 лет ух, как отметила! И ничего себе , живу уже полтора года, надеюсь поживу и еще.
Звонит мне маленькая дочка моей подруги. Диалог:
-Тетя Аня, привет!
-Привет, Ксюшенька!
-Тетя Аня, ты как доживаешь?
-Да ничего, доживаю потихонечку.
-Да?(девочке пообщаться хочется). А Аленка как доживает?..
Далее следует перечисление всех членов нашего семейства)))

----------


## ElenaS

> *гордеева*,
> 
> b]ElenaS[/b],
>  Это из серии сорока дней


Вот-вот, тогда нужно и 9 лет не отмечать

все зависит от того, кто во что верит
иногда лучше не знать. если не знал и нарушил, то это как бы не считается ))))

а если знал и нарушил, то можно сказать себе " я в такое не верю". а если не веришь, то все страшное на тебе не работает

у меня дома сонников по этой эе причине нет. потому что я считаю, что что бы не приснилось, истолковать это можно только тремя вариантами: 1. к деньгам 2. к любви 3. к удаче

)))))

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*ElenaS*,
 Вот-вот,  гороскопов я никогда не читаю...
Лена, вчера прочитала твой пост про ананас , натуральные напитки и объявления в больнице. спать не могла- смеялась. Вспомнила свою знакомую девочку. Уехала из Архангельска жить с мужем в Ирландию. Рассказывала об их медицине. На диспансеризацию они всем Кокандом ездят в Россию, подлечиться тоже. Или в Англию ездят для лечения. То, что она рассказывала - не только смешно, страшновато иногда. Девочки, мы живем в лучшей стране, лечимся у лучших медиков! Ура!

----------


## Гвиола

*гордеева*,нормально отношусь к празднованию 40-летия!Предрассудкам-БОЙ!

----------


## KainskCherry

А у меня радость,весь день тряслась, как осиновый листок,о чудо-мой муж сдал с первого раза на права,категории В и С,я такая счастливая,один из всей группы сдал!Ура,Димочка,я тебя люблю,ненаглядный мой!!!!

----------


## Гвиола

[IMG]http://*********ru/727459m.jpg[/IMG]*ЭТО Я!*

----------


## ElenaS

> *ElenaS*,
> Лена, вчера прочитала твой пост про ананас , натуральные напитки и объявления в больнице. спать не могла- смеялась.  Девочки, мы живем в лучшей стране, лечимся у лучших медиков! Ура!



Не помню, писала ли я про местную систему здравоохранения, но, как говорится, умному человеку и повториться не грех )))))))))))))))

Во-первых, здесь поликлиники выглядят не так страшно и могуче, как у нас. На всю поликлинику - 4 врача и одна медсестра. Врачи называются -джипи. что-то вроде нашего терапевта. Если у тебя болит попа, голова, рука, или просто желудочные расстройства, то кто нам поможет? конечно, добрый доктор Айболит )) потому что Джипи точно не поможет. ))) Ты к нему приходишь и говоришь. у меня то-то и то-то. А он тебе в ответ: Не переживайте, это у многих. Не зацикливайтесь. Пройдет. Если хотите все-таки немножко позацикливаться и попереживать, то выпейте парацетомол.

Парацетомол тут ответ на все. На те же желудочные расстройства, депрессии, переломы, ЗППП, пневмонии, воспаления глаз и тд )))


Если ты немножечко русский. Ну, или хотя бы постсоветский, то парацетомол тебя не устроит. И ты захочешь провериться. Но попасть к специалисту не так просто. Нужно получить направление от своего джипи. А джипи- жадина-говядина. И на поликлиники накладывается штраф, если они выдают больше какого-то количества направлений. Поэтому они предпочитают их вообще не давать.

Если нужно проверить зрение, то нужно идти в магазин оптики. Врачи тут этим в поликлиниках не занимаются.

Задача врачей - убедить тебя в том, что все у тебя хорошо. Мне кажется, что тут можно выжить  только благодаря огромному желанию жить )))) На помощь врачей надеяться не стоит.

Здесь считается нормальным и даже частым посещение гинеколога раз в 3 года. Если у тебя есть какие-то сомнения, то тот же джипи может засунуть в тебя ушную палочку джонсон-и-джонсон и отправить в лабораторию.

Например, я за всю беременность гинеколога еще ни разу не видела ) Меня даже не взвешивали. Сказали, что они не взвешивают, чтобы не травмировать нежную психику беременных женщин.

Опять же, когда я просила проверить  в начале беременности в правильном ли месте расположена моя беременность, джипи сказал, что внематочная случается так редко, что не стоит и нагнетать обстановку, нужно надеяться на лучшее.)

Когда я спросила будет ли узи после родов дабы удостовериться, что вся плацента вышла, на меня посмотрели как на странную, и сказали, что должна по идее выйти вся и нужно надеяться на лучшее, а не на узи ))

Если у тебя, как у моего мужа, есть страховка, то для того, чтобы попасть к специалисту, нужно направление все от того же джипи )) А джипи так приучен говорить, что все ок и не давать направления к гос. специалистам, что он не может перестроиться, и даже к платным жадничает, не дает.

Когда я приехала, я стала кашлять. кашель был сухой. Я даже спала сидя ))) ибо задыхалась. не было температуры, не было насморка. просто тупой кашель 1.5 месяца. Сначала я купила микстуру. Выпила ее. На микстуре было написано, что если не поможет, идите к врачу.

Я выпила 1.5 бутылочки, даже съела какую-то банку с луком и медом, приготовленную мужем. Ничего не помогло. к врачу я ходила как на работу. Три раза в неделю. Просила взять у меня ...как это по-русски... блин... что-то вроде пробы из горла на анализ, просилась к специалисту. Мне говорили, что нехорошо тратить время специалистов )) За 1.5 мес.: у меня дважды посмотрели язык, один раз послушали, три раза кашлянули мне в лицо со словами, что они сами болеют и это нормально )) А еще пообещали, что к июлю пройдет. На дворе стоял октябрь месяц

Потом я поехала ночью в приемное отделение больницы. Оказалось, что "похоже на ангину" и мне посоветовали пить коку-колу и лимонад ) 

В начале беременности был жуткий токсикоз. Меня тошнило по 50 раз в день ото всего. ) я похудела до школьного размера и до 7 месяца никто не догадывался, что я беременна. Любимые джипи хлопали по плечу, гвоорили, что это нормально. Когда я попала в приемное отделение больницы, мне сказали, что у меня обезвоживание, очень сухая моча и попросили "отсыпать" еще немножко сухонькой крови ))) Отсыпала, положили под капельницу. Три капельницы сменили, а потом пришли и говорят: Вы все еще сухонькая и не окей, но нам нужна кровать и потому одевайтесь в коридоре и домой. На что я сказала, что в коридоре по религиозным и политическим соображениям одеваться не буду, и вообще без завтрака не уйду ))))))

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Гвиола*,
 Наташа, куда ты делась? Открой красивое личико, Гюльчатай!

----------


## KainskCherry

*Гвиола*,
 Кто там опять на мою девочку наехал,что она личико спрятала?Ну-ка,Натуся,напиши мне в личку,я имею желание видеть твой медальончик с девочкой внутри! :Ok:

----------


## Гвиола

Девочки,всё в порядке,аватар на реставрации!:biggrin:

----------


## ElenaS

В общем, никто тебя лечить не хочет и главная задача доктора - внушить тебе, что все у тебя окей. Я человек терпеливый. Мне мой джипи обещал, что приедет барин-барин-нас-рассудит. То есть, у меня будет мидвайф (акушер), которая будет за мной наблюдать. И что она будет скоро-скоро. Вот прям завтра. Но она не появлялась. Не появилась она и накануне скрининга на синдром Дауна, хотя должна была завести на меня карту специальную и все рассказать про скрининг, и собрать все мои анализы заранее сделанные. И вот, приходим мы на скрининг. Просят сдать кровь. Пришли, а ни карты, ни анализов. И вот. 20 человек пытаются найти. Точнее, они заходят, выходят, вздыхают, говорят, что поищут и исчезают в бермудском треугольнике госпиталя. Я сижу уже почти 40 минут. Последние много минут у меня на руке перетянута вена жгутом. все готово для взятия крови, крови женщин. И тут передо мной, как лист перед травой, появляется мидвайф и говорит: Здравствуйте, я пришла вам рассказать про синдром Дауна. 
Тут-то меня и прорвало. ))))) В общем, строго, по-путински со всеми поговорила. Меня сразу направили ко всем специалистам ) И почки проверить, и сердце, и щитовидку ))

Хотя, есть тут и плюсы. Три

1. неисчерпаемый оптимизм и вера в лучшее у врачей ))))
2. Вся информация о тебе в компьютере и не нужно бояться, что карта потеряется. Причем, система общая. И в любой больнице открывают твой файл и видят все анализы, все лекарства, которые тебе выписывали и вообще все, что им нужно (нужно мало, все равно же у нас все окей)
3. хотела вымучить третий плюс, но что-то не получилось. И потом, первого на два хватит )))

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*



> Девочки,всё в порядке,аватар на реставрации!:biggrin:


Аватар, выходи! )))

----------


## Гвиола

Щас отреставрируюсь и приду!

----------


## Орбита

*ElenaS*,

Ужас какой-то!

А мы еще чёй-то ропщем на нашу рашенскую медицину.
Наши-то, чай, круче ваших-то!
Наши-то, землю роют, шоб обнаружить у нас кучу заболеваний, от которых надо лечиться непременно! И прям щас, и прям не только и не столько бесплатно, а все больше за деньги. Сами понимаете, бесплатно не поможет.
Кажный дохтур сочуйствует от души! Опять же, шоб лекарствы дорогущие выписывать. А то ведь и не выздоровить никак!
Не-е-е , с нашими-то как-то привычнее лечиться!..

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*ElenaS*,
Да-а-а-ааааааааа!
Леночка, поразила до глубины души! 
Терпения, родная, терпения! И покрикивай в том же духе, чисто по-русски!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Орбита*,
Мне особенно нравилось, когда меня спрашивали: Какие антибиотики будем колоть?  
А еще у меня мама была парализована 9 месяцев, массажами и элементарными уколами я ее поставила на ноги. Карточку в больнице потеряли. Вызвали врача на дом, терапевта. Она долго восторгалась нашим достижениям, а потом достала блокнот и стала записывать изобретенную мною схему лечения... :Aga:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*ElenaS*,
 Леночка, держись! Ты русская! Где наша не пропадала! Все будет хорошо!

----------


## ElenaS

> Щас отреставрируюсь и приду!


Потом, наверное, вообще раскрасивый аватар будеТ!!!

Заинтриговала, теперь будем ждать :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 29 секунд*



> *ElenaS*,
>  Леночка, держись! Ты русская! Где наша не пропадала! Все будет хорошо!



Вот тоже новый аватар! и такой красиииивый!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Вообще, в Москве я ходила всегда к платным специалистам, потому что в городских поликлиниках какая-то нервозная обстановка. И чаще в платных оказывается дешевле )

А тут даже понятия о стерильности нет. Какие бахиллы, о чем вы? ) врачи в белых халатах? ага-ага, щас ))) пришла в джинсах, так и будет работать. 

дважды видела медсестер в белых халатах. но не в поликлиниках. а на остановке автобусной. долго думала про смысл халата, если она в нем через весь город в общественном транспорте.

лаборатория как выглядит... мне, честно говоря, было как-то даже брезгливо поначалу ) но человек ко всему привыкает

Вообще, здесь начинаешь особенно ценить нашу медицину.  И испытывать за нее гордость.

ЗЫ: хотя, конечно, все вопрос цены. У меня у знакомой бывшей москвички муж банкир. так у нее и гинеколог. и ей даже русскоговорящего выделили в клинике. и в роддоме ее держали аж 3 дня. вот такие чудеса )

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*ElenaS*,
 [QUOTE=ElenaS]
Вот тоже новый аватар! и такой красиииивый!

Девочки перед родами должны видеть все красивое. Вот мы с Наташей и расстарались.))) Только это не я . Так, под молоденькую косю.Это моя дочечка.

----------


## Helga597

> В общем, строго, по-путински со всеми поговорила. Меня сразу направили ко всем специалистам )


Ленусь! Ты - молодец, никогда не стесняйся сказать - СПОКОЙНО, НО ВЕСОМО, тем более сейчас ты отстаиваешь не столько свои интересы, сколько своего крохи, пока кроме тебя за него, еще неродившегося, никто не потребует внимания... :Aga: 




> А тут даже понятия о стерильности нет. Какие бахиллы, о чем вы? ) врачи в белых халатах? ага-ага, щас ))) пришла в джинсах, так и будет работать.


Мы с сыном были на приеме у нашего доктора во вторник, она рассказывала, что была в Англии в командировке, ква-квалификацию повышала. Несколько разочарована доктор, поскольку , как оказалось,  она работает более грамотно, нежели ее коллеги из разных стран, ключая англичан. Доктор, конечно, говорила об этом скромно, речь шла о масках, дело в том, что она работает с ядовитым и вредным веществом, естесвенно, в перчатках и маске, так вот ее коллеги первое время на нее косились, бросая удивленные взгляды, потом стали тоже надевать маски! "Читать больше надо" , - заключила она (это уже здесь она так сказала). У нас то, конечно, тоже всякие есть ДОХТОРА, и грубейшие ошибки допускают, касающиеся жизни людей, но есть и оч грамотные и достойные люди, хотя сейчас , наверное, "А" не произнесут без  :flower: ... читай - призента!  А тебе, Лена, и твоему малышу сил, здоровья, встреч с хорошими людьми  и грамотными специалистами! :Ok:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Тут-то меня и прорвало. ))))) В общем, строго, по-путински со всеми поговорила.


Ленусь, пообещала всех "мочить в сортире"(с)? :cool:




> что бы не приснилось, истолковать это можно только тремя вариантами: 1. к деньгам 2. к любви 3. к удаче


Ой, Лен, у моего мужа тоже всё к деньгам! Жалуюсь - воду отключили - к деньгам, вороны раскаркались - к деньгам, радикулит прихватил - тоже к деньгам.  :biggrin:

----------


## ElenaS

[QUOTE=myworld7;2383898]*ElenaS*,



> Вот тоже новый аватар! и такой красиииивый!
> 
> Девочки перед родами должны видеть все красивое. Вот мы с Наташей и расстарались.))) Только это не я . Так, под молоденькую косю.Это моя дочечка.


Доченька- красавица! такое лицо приятное, доброе, нежное

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> Ленусь! Ты - молодец, никогда не стесняйся сказать - СПОКОЙНО, НО ВЕСОМО


Спокойно тут не понимают, всерьез не рассматривают )) Знаете как тут анализ мочи проходит? ))) у них есть баночка с лакмусовыми бумажками. на баночке- цветные квадратике полоской. дальше лакмусовую бумажку опускают и потом сравнивают с квадратиками ))) если цвет в палитре, то все ок ))

никаких тебе белков, сахара и прочих исследований глобальных )))

У меня родители остались в Москве. вот у папы ноги стали отниматься. ему уже из комнаты в кухню дойти проблематично. На улицу идет, пройдет немного и падает. ноги не держат. три года в районной поликлинике он сдавал кровь, мочу, нервопатолог, потом теряли его карту и все по новой. в общем, недавно положили в больницу какую-то хорошую. смотрели-смотрели и сказали, что не могут определить в чем причина.
Или, когда у меня сын был маленький, вызвали скорую. Приехал врач. Попросил попить. Заодно и поесть )) покормили- попоили. стал рассказывать как только что они "бабку спасали, но она умерла". посмеялся. так прошел час. попросили посмотреть ребенка. я принесла ему полис, на что он сказал, что принимает другие карточки. ребенка так и не посмотрел, мне пришлось буквально заплатить ему, чтобы ушел. В больницу нам посоветовали самим ехать, ибо  у них смена закончиласьт.

 У нас тоже бывают разные врачи, но в целом, наши образованней что ли. Мне кажется, что знают они больше. И в целом к ним доверия больше. И веры в них. И все равно, с огромным оптимизмом и убежденностью, несмотря ни на что, и вопреки всему... хочется сказать, что наши врачи в массе своей стремятся помочь.

Я понимаю, что им трудно жить на такую зарплату и всем хочется есть вкусно, одеваться красиво и хорошо отдыхать. И несмотря на низкую зарплату, они готовы тебе помогать, готовы самообразовываться, делиться знаниями и делать свою работу качественно.

ЗЫ: а кто не готов - тот пи****** и знал куда шел. ))
ЗЗЫ: здесь врачи как-то не учатся так долго. я каждый раз когда их вижу, хочется пряи приобнять их как-то по-отечески так, про медицину рассказать что-нибудь, энциклопедию подарить ))))

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
ого! слово пи-пи-сь-ка нельзя оказывается ))))))))

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*



> Ленусь, пообещала всех "мочить в сортире"(с)? :cool:


попросила жалобную книгу и строго сказала доколе )))))
мы снимаем жилье. и здесь, когда снимаешь, тебя агентство не бросает. если какие-то проблемы, к ним нужно обращаться. хозяина мы не видели не разу. все через агентов. раз в 3 месяца они приходят с инспекцией.
Так вот, есть там такая плохая девочка Анна. Местная. я на нее дважды уже кричала. первый раз кричала, когда она один раз не пришла и не позвонила, что ее не будет, затем назначила и ситуация повторилась, а потом она опоздала на 3 часа, пришла и стала врать, что она звонила предупредить. я на нее очень кричала. а у нее лицо непробиваемое. она смотрит на тебя, улыбается и говорит ай-эм-сорри. но видно, что это "сорри" - оно такое обесцененное, совсем не "сорри"

но так как они все-таки непривычные в массе своей к нашему гневу, то они его на всякий случай боятся и реагируют. в прошлый раз когда у нас дома все приборы взрывались, и было реально страшно из-за неизвестности причин, она хотела электрика прислать нам через 3 дня. на что я ей со всей строгостью сказала, что если через час не будет, то мы пакуемся, едем в отель, а она нам оплачивает проживание, ибо рисковать семьей я не собираюсь. через 20 минут электрик был ))

видимо, она думает, что я нервная, но реагирует на меня )





> Ой, Лен, у моего мужа тоже всё к деньгам! Жалуюсь - воду отключили - к деньгам, вороны раскаркались - к деньгам, радикулит прихватил - тоже к деньгам.  :biggrin:


Муж - замечательный. Наш человек! Позитивный! )))

----------


## Марья

Девчонки, я придумала - на чем я буду делать деньги!!! Я соберу все посты ЛеночкиS и опубликую их!!! :tongue: И получу пулицеровскую премию! :biggrin: и много-много денюшков за бестселер! Правда же я молодец?!!! kuku Леночка, гонораром с тобой поделюсь... :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
а если серьезно...то уже даже страшновато.... Лена, интересно - а что у них подразумевается под родовспоможением? пуповину-то хоть завяжут ребенку? или тебе самой это придется делать?  :Vah:

----------


## Анатольевна

> попросила жалобную книгу и строго сказала доколе )))))


Дааа... Меня тоже не раз спасала невинная фраза: "Кому я могу на вас пожаловаться?" :wink:

----------


## KainskCherry

*ElenaS*,
 Это кошмар,но бермудские треугольники с пропажами всякими есть и у нас,чаще всего там пропадают карты медицинские или сами врачи перед приемом.Больше всего обожаю в кавычках нашего педиатора детского,когда дети кашляют-о,чудо,явится и говорит,какая ты молодец,все сама знаешь,чем лечить и зачем только меня вызывала,в лучшем случае послушает и сразу убегает.А назначения?Пусть ваш папуля прибежит-рецептик дам,по ее рецептикам,хоть бы раз что бесплатно дали-а нету и все тут.Хвала самообразованию,вот так и лечимся сами,8 лет с дочей и 3 с сыном.Месяц ему был,я подхватила ветрянку,этой дрянью я в детстве не болела,оказывается,мой сын оказался феноменом,ведь до 6 месяцев дети не болеют ей,вообщем по указке этой врачихи,нас положили в инфекцию и там нам исполнился месяц.Основным доводом ее было-надо вскрывать водянки на голове,а то будет дебилом...я испугалась,наревелась и поехали мы на скорой.Медперсонал нас поместил в закрытый блок,сыну шпиговали уколами так,что он кричал,когда пеленаться надо было и сьеживался в комок.На мой вопрос,когда нам будут это вскрывать-все удивленно мотали головами-этого не в коем случае делать нельзя.Кололи и мазали зеленкой...Мое терпение окончательно лопнуло,когда к утру меня начало полоскать-причиной стала все та же хлорка,оставленная на ночь в нашей ванной,молоко пропадало,ребенок орал,в 6 утра я позвонила мужу и заявила-нам тут плохо,не заберешь-выбью стекла и приду домой в больничном халате и ребенка в одеяле принесу.Он поверил и в 10 мы уже написали отказную и были дома.Так что нашего педиатора люблю сильной материнской любовью и желаю ей всех благ..вот такая у нас медицина волшебная.

----------


## гордеева

я не знаю как там в Лондоне.но вот что рассказал мой бывший муж,который живет в США в Спокейне штат Вашингтон. Он зимой (этой) мою старшую дочь Иринку вызывает к себе. Сейчас мы готовим документы. Но это дело третье. Так вот когда мы стали говорить ему что у нас проблемы, то Ольга-младшая дочь лежит в больнице, то Иринка-старшая, начали жаловаться ему, что б хоть сколько баксов выслал на лечение детей (выслал 100баксов на двоих!),так вот потом говорит, "Да вы запарили там болеть, это вы там (т.е здесь в Сызрани) можете ходить к врачу бесконца, то тут болит, то там болит, а у нас тут не походишь! За все платить нужно! Приход к доктору стоит около 1000 баксов, это чтоб он у тебя анализы взял,посмотрел, назначение сделал." На что я ответила "А на кой ты тогда её туду вызываешь? у нее по женски проблемы, ей нужно постоянное посещение врача, что б гормоны правильно работали." А он говорит "Вот приедет сюда и все наладиться!" Так вот теперь я дочери и говорю "На кой туду ехать,зная заранее, что к врачу тебя папшка не поведет и тютюшкаться с тобой не будет?" Ну вот на этом и тишина. Документы оформляем. Так что действительно и получается, что здесь хоть покричишь да что нибудь добьешся, а там ни фига ничего.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Наконец-то,наконец-то пришла пятница.Впереди два выходных. тогда,может быть...?

[IMG]http://*********ru/751027.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Ага,трое есть уже, может быть,покрепче?

----------


## Инна Р.

*гордеева*,
 Я все детство болела - от порока сердца и ревматизма знай лечили... А выросла, дети родились и характер появился - перестала к врачам ходить (только по скорой). Сейчас имея 5 тяжелых хронических заболеваний - уже лет 6 у врачей не была. Жалуюсь только на головные боли... хотя сдохнуть должна была лет 10 назад. Так что  твой родственник прав - все наладится, если не зацикливаться! Тем более смена климата, обстановки, новые стимулы и возможности - дают организму установку - болеть некогда и неинтересно!!! :wink:

----------


## ElenaS

> Девчонки, я придумала - на чем я буду делать деньги!!! Я соберу все посты ЛеночкиS и опубликую их!!! :tongue: И получу пулицеровскую премию! :biggrin: и много-много денюшков за бестселер! Правда же я молодец?!!! kuku Леночка, гонораром с тобой поделюсь...
> 
> *Добавлено через 14 минут*
> а если серьезно...то уже даже страшновато.... Лена, интересно - а что у них подразумевается под родовспоможением? пуповину-то хоть завяжут ребенку? или тебе самой это придется делать?



На роды нужно ехать с мужем. Мужа нет? с подругой, сестрой, соседом по даче))) одной рожать как-то не рассматривается. Ибо врачей не хватает и спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих )

Показали как делать массаж. сказали, чтобы приезжали минимум с 5 см раскрытием, не раньше. лучше с 10 см )
муж перережет пуповину
через 2 - 4 часа после родов выписывают
если кесарево - через 24 часа )


вот тебе и все роды. ))
как говорит мой джипи, беременность - не болезнь  и люди как-то раньше в поле рожали )))))))))


снова - неисчерпаемый оптимизм ))) жаль, что доктор мой по-русски не понимает. Можно было бы его к нам в тему приглашать ))) он такой позитивненький )))))))))))))

А вообще, сегодня пятница, а это значит 2 вещи:
1. у кого-то закончилась рабочая неделя и можно завтра отдыхать, общаться с семьей, кино-вино-домино, разгульный образ жизни, шашлыки, купание в речках, прыжки с тарзанки в воду, салочки, казаки-разбойники и тд

2. те, у кого всего вышеперечисленного на завтра не намечается, завтра пойдут свадьбы работать, получать свою долю любви, признания, восхищения, самоудовлетворения, радости, счастья. И это тоже здоровско!

А я сейчас буду печь блинчики с мясом. Как крутая ))) 
всеъ вас люблю очень, желаю, чтобы вы и ваши семьи всегда были здоровы и никогда не болели!

А надеяться всегда нужно только на себя. Мы же умные, мы сами все знаем, что не знаем, не умеем, - узнаем и научимся. и все у нас будет офигенно! 

 :Aga:

----------


## Ларико

*ElenaS*,
 Лена! Прочитав последние пару-тройку страниц темы, поняла 2 вещи! Что ты еще не родила, хотя Гвиолка хотела 15-го числа... И, второе... я седьмой год как ушла из медицины вообще, протрубив почти 15 лет в отделении анестезиологии и реанимации, и последнее время по рассказам знакомых и пр., была несколько разочарована сегодняшним положением дел в данной области, но! твои рассказы снова в моих глазах подняли отечественную медицину!!!!! Спасибо тебе!
Рассказ про джиппи вообще сильно порадовал. Давно так не смеялась. Про роды тоже. Но джиппи... это шедеврально! Зачем учиться на врача, если всю жизнь всем говорить одну и ту же фразу: Все будет хорошо! С этим справился бы любой улыбающийся человек без мед.образования. 
Наши доктора рассказывали, что на западе не ценятся терапевты общего профиля. Вот хирурги, кардиохирурги и пр. вот это да, небожители. Но система образования именно по данной специальности захромала (качество знаний) от технического прогресса. Поэтому они ни фига там и не могут сказать, ни про ноги, ни про кашель. Наши учатся на материале (муляжи, стенды и т.п.), которые сохранились еще с дореволюционных времен! Следовательно для полета фантазии - места завались! А у западных студентов, наглядных примеров тьма, им фантазировать не за чем. Вот что посмотрели, то и осталось в голове. А наши дотункивают сами, а потом ведь экзамены! И не компьютеру, а преподу, который в этом "собаку съел" и тоже учился так же.
Правда сейчас... выходят такие доктора, у которых больше амбиций, чем знаний. К сожалению. Но... как джиппи... они так не смогут. Все же полечить попытаются))))
А еще вспомнила, как мне пытались сделать скривнинг! Это же не обязательный анализ, по желанию. Но раз я была уже не в том возрасте, какой им был нужен, буквально силой хотели сделать! Я отказалась, подписала все, что надо, а врач мне и говорит, показывая стопку карточек с желтой пометкой, - "Они все тоже говорили, что у них все будет хорошо"! Представляете?! Но я приготовилась к разговору с генетиком и сказала ей одно: "Вашей маме эту процедуру не делали, а дауна я перед собой не вижу", мадсестра сильно засмеялась, а врач на меня долго смотрела, не въезжая в то, что я ей сказала, ну я, дабы разрядить обстановку, добавила "И моей маме тоже". После этого меня отпустили с Богом. Если бы я их тогда послушала, то Лёвы у меня бы не было. Потому как потом оказалось, была патология, и при скривнинге я бы потеряла ребенка. Так что девочки, слушайте свою интуицию!!!! Ну, а раз тема позитивная, то все же хорошо! И мой Лев сейчас целыми днями поет песню "Мамо", очень громко, что видно все гланды, а мои уши уже плохо стали воспринимать другую звуковую гамму:smile:. Певец! Не иначе!
Лена, тебе еще раз желаю удачных родов и скорейшей встречи с малышом!

----------


## ElenaS

Сегодня с родителями в скайпе

[09:27:57] Андрей: Лена,как у тебя дела?
[09:47:07] alena: нормально
[13:43:01] Андрей: Лена,а сейчас как у тебя дела?
[13:56:37] alena: и сейчас тоже ничего )))
[14:03:54] Андрей: Извини за часто повторяемые вопросы,но всё-таки:как ты себя чувствуешь?А как сын? Как муж?Как дед?
[14:29:30] alena: ))))))))))))))))))
[14:29:46] alena: такое ощущение, что вы ждете когда мне станет плохо))))
[14:30:06] alena: вы так часто спрашиваете, что я задумываюсь, может, мне действительно как-то не очень уже )))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> *ElenaS*,
>  Лена! Прочитав последние пару-тройку страниц темы, поняла 2 вещи! Что ты еще не родила, хотя Гвиолка хотела 15-го числа... И, второе...  твои рассказы снова в моих глазах подняли отечественную медицину!!!!!



Последнее про врачей )) сегодня принесли бумажки.
Помните я говорила, что в поликлинику сказали не приходить если подозрение на свиной грипп? 
так вот, на новой бумажке написано, что ни по скорой, ни своим ходом в больницу тоже не надо ))) написано буквально "следите за собой сами, берегите себя" 
))))

----------


## Касатик

*ElenaS*,
 :smile: До сих пор на сайте!?:redface: Ну, молодец!!!:biggrin: Теперь уж нужно "тянуть" до Львенка!!! Всего-то ничего осталось!!!:biggrin:
Я с дочерью перехаживала две недели, и меня тоже "доставали" вопросами, поэтому, Леночка, я тебя понимаю! :flower:

----------


## ElenaS

> *ElenaS*,
>  :smile: До сих пор на сайте!?:redface: Ну, молодец!!!:biggrin: Теперь уж нужно "тянуть" до Львенка!!! Всего-то ничего осталось!!!:biggrin:
> Я с дочерью перехаживала две недели, и меня тоже "доставали" вопросами, поэтому, Леночка, я тебя понимаю!


Вчера в торговом центре встречаю знакомых из школы. Они мне: вы все еще ходите? ))

Точно! буду львенка! львенок  - это здорово!

----------


## Ларико

> Последнее про врачей )) сегодня принесли бумажки.
> Помните я говорила, что в поликлинику сказали не приходить если подозрение на свиной грипп? 
> так вот, на новой бумажке написано, что ни по скорой, ни своим ходом в больницу тоже не надо ))) написано буквально "следите за собой сами, берегите себя" 
> ))))


Боже мой!!!! И как вы там живете?! Я, конечно, рада, что все здоровы и бодры! Но!!! Когда такое пишут... откуда ждать помощи? Рожать дома? С мужем? Тогда надо сех мужей обучать родовспоможению, как обучаются пожарные и полицейские. Лена, у тебя случайно муж не из их числа?:biggrin: Беречь себя, понятно, надо. Чего и я тебе желаю. Уже буду следить за развитием событий! Лена, удачи! Мы все с тобой!

----------


## ElenaS

> Боже мой!!!! И как вы там живете?! Я, конечно, рада, что все здоровы и бодры! Но!!! Когда такое пишут... откуда ждать помощи? Рожать дома? С мужем? Тогда надо сех мужей обучать родовспоможению, как обучаются пожарные и полицейские. Лена, у тебя случайно муж не из их числа?:biggrin: Беречь себя, понятно, надо. Чего и я тебе желаю. Уже буду следить за развитием событий! Лена, удачи! Мы все с тобой!


Не, он у меня в логистике. Но книжки читает про роды. Кстати, тут опция есть - роды дома )
Спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## Natali_T

Всем, привет! Прочитала последние странички, вроде бы тема такая ... серьёзная... не могу подобрать слово... переживательная... а вот настроение сразу подскочило вверх пунктов так на 50, потому что ожидание малыша - это прекрасно! Елена, всего вам хорошего, здоровья и терпения!

----------


## Гвиола

*ElenaS*,Леночек,ты не львёночка родишь,а львицу!Правильно,родится,потянется,спинку выгнет и... в рык!И будете вы всем прайдом носиться,чтоб львица была довольна!:smile: А вообще,девочки-это прекрасно!!!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

Дорогие мои, хочу поделиться с вами своей находкой в интернете - документальный фильм "Секрет" !!!!!!!
 Нахожусь под неописуемым впечатлением от фильма, хоть все о чем там говорится для меня не ново, он там так грамотно все описано и разложено по полочкам ... я в восторге!!!
Немного о фильме - там идет речь о том, как можно ”прогнуть под себя вселенную”, что мы - это есть результат наших мыслей. Об этом всем и снят фильм “The Secret“.
Те кому это интересно, кто верит в силу мысли, а может и не верит ... советую посмотреть, возможно это изменит вашу жизнь!!!
*А вот какие мысли у меня появились после просмотра фильма:*
Спасибо форуму, что он есть, а вам, дорогие форумчане, мои родные, спасибо за то, что вы когда-то приняли меня в свою "семью", ведь именно благодаря вам я стала профессиональной ведущей!!!Я благодарю судьбу, что она свела меня с вами  :Oj:  всех люблю  :Oj:

----------


## ElenaS

> *ElenaS*,Леночек,ты не львёночка родишь,а львицу!Правильно,родится,потянется,спинку выгнет и... в рык!И будете вы всем прайдом носиться,чтоб львица была довольна!:smile: А вообще,девочки-это прекрасно!!!



Наташ, я уже думаю, может, до декабря доходить ))) у меня сын и муж стрелец )) ну типа для комплекту ))) а то, судя по всему, ребенок что-то не спешит появляться

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Дорогие мои, хочу поделиться с вами своей находкой в интернете - документальный фильм "Секрет" !!!!!!!
>  Нахожусь под неописуемым впечатлением от фильма, хоть все о чем там говорится для меня не ново, он там так грамотно все описано и разложено по полочкам ... я в восторге!!!


Я про фильм слышала много, не смотрела и как с Пастернаком ) не нравится, не читал ))
я к таким фильмам отношусь  со снисходительной улыбкой

но лично знаю несколько человек, которые в восторге.
Но мне такие фильмы смотреть не нужно. Мир и так вращается вокруг меня )))))))) :Oj:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

> Но мне такие фильмы смотреть не нужно. Мир и так вращается вокруг меня ))))))))


 молодец :smile:, скажу рассуждениями из фильма - по этой фразе можно предположить, что ты относишься к той категории людей, которые на уровне интуиции знаю "секрет"!!!
А вообще в "руках" беременной женщины находится мир, ведь ты носишь под сердцем будущее этого мира - своего малыша!!! (что то меня на философию потянуло :rolleyes:) Кстати, когда уже мы будем пить за здоровье "этого будущего"  :Vah:  передавай от всех нас ей привет  :Bye:

----------


## Ларико

У меня есть и книга (в электронном виде) и фильм "Секрет". Вот пока смотрю... да, точно, вот так!!!!! Как заканчивается просмотр, всеравно мысли возвращаются:smile:. Как себя перестроить на 180 градусов не знаю, пока, наверное, на 30 получилось:smile: А уж чтобы мир вертелся вокруг меня... промолчу. Девочки,какие вы молодцы! Просто отдыхаю, когда читаю здесь.
Кстати, если кому надо книгу, с удовольствием по почте отправлю.:biggrin:
Я помню, когда первый раз посмотрела фильм, мне на "Мой мир" сразу миллионер написал:biggrin:, живет в Болгарии, с женой состоят в клубе золотых миллионеров. Так интересно пообщались. История жизни интересная.
Девочки, удачи вам всем!
А в ожидании чуда уже весь форум. Лена, слышишь? Это мы хором, но шёпотом говорим, что все будет прекрасно (практически как твой джиппи):biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

Где - то наша Леночка (*ElenaS*)?
Надеюсь, не появляется по ооооочень уважительной и радостной причине.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Анатольевна*,
Если и отлучилась, то ненадолго!
Как она там писала- если роды нормальные. то домой отправляют очень быстро, через 3 часа, что ли...

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Добрый день всем!

[IMG]http://*********ru/772598.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

Ребята, решила в этой теме выложить, по-моему, весело, да и пригодится может на мед.корпоратив или к юбилею врача...
Канадские медики пришли к выводу, что все персонажи, описанные Аланом Милном в  "Винни-Пухе" страдают психическими заболеваниями...
Так, постоянная реплика медвежонка "...а не пора ли подкрепиться?" наводит медиков на мысль о булемии. Кроме того, Винни-Пух, по их мнению, страдает навязчивыми идеями и комплексом неполноценности. Его лучший друг Пятачок - паникер и явно нуждается в успокоительных пилюлях. У ослика Иа-Иа налицо хроническая депрессия. Кролик, обожающий всех организовывать, страдает легкой формой мании величия, а также нарциссизмом. Мудрая Сова - явный дислексик, т.е. человек, испытывающий затруднения в чтении. Крошка Ру, попавший под дурное влияние своего неуравновешенного друга Тигры, по мнению врачей, плохо кончит. Они убеждены, что стремясь доказать свою самостоятельность, рано или поздно он превратиться в любителя выпить, покурить или накачаться наркотиками.
"Может быть, все они и не вполне нормальные, но мы их любим" - заключают канадские медики.
Не потому ли, что они так похожи на нас?:smile:
Удачного всем начала недели!!!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Касатик*,
 Наташа :Ok: 

Девочки, Лены нет. Может, просто в суете с малышом не может выйти? Первые дни - самые трудные.

----------


## Касатик

> Девочки, Лены нет. Может, просто в суете с малышом не может выйти? Первые дни - самые трудные.


Свершилось?! :Viannen 28:  Ну, наконец-то!!!

*Добавлено через 57 минут*
правда

----------


## ElenaS

здравствуйте, мои хорошие !

У нас нет интернета второй день, пишу с телефона. Последние дни такие тяжелые!
В субботу проснулась, замариновала рыбу, на 3 часа за продуктами, потом сделала малосольных огурчиков, приготовила обед, уложила мужа спать -"тихий час", проверила уроки у ребенка и стала убираться) потом, часов в 6 вечера поползла тихо умирать от давления

Вчера я пекла своим миндальные пирожные, день был не легче
Сегодня проснулась в 6, пошла в дамскую комнату, обнаружила коричневые выделения, позвонила в больницу. Мне сказали выпить две ложки парацетамола, успокоиться, а в четверг рассказать своему врачу) там еще по телефону какая-то китайка была, я мужу сказала : вот так приедешь рожать, а там никого русского, ну, или хотя бы белого )

Уснуть уже не смогла, встала, сделала, как обычно, всем завтрак и в 8 утра повела свекра в поликлинику для опытов)) еле доковыляла домой, потом снова уроки, обед

А я себя чувствую как тот лось из анекдота: я пью, а мне все хреновей и хреновей))
Даже аппетит пропал, что для меня нетипично) лежу: в голове то приливы, то отливы
Наверное, у меня климакс) старость подкралась незаметно и все такое)

Из позитивного, позвонила клиентка на след. Апрель) свадьба. Ура! Договорились встретиться в сентябре, когда я приду в себя)

----------


## Анатольевна

*ElenaS*,
Леночка, а может, с девочкой тоже строго, по-путински, поговорить, чтобы уже появлялась? :biggrin:
Объяснить ей, что маме тяжко, да и вообще... встретиться бы уже хотелось? :rolleyes:

В любом случае мы все за тебя переживаем!  :Aga:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

_Подставляйте ладони,
Я насыплю вам счастья.
Есть источник бездонный
В дождь, в грозу и ненастье.

Я насыплю вам счастья,
Сколько вы захотите.
Это всё в вашей власти.
Ну берите, берите!

Нет конца и начала.
Нет границ поперечных.
Только вы, получая,
Улыбнитесь сердечно.

И скажите кому-то,
Просто доброе слово.
Не лукавствуя мудро,
Это счастья основа.

Не жалейте улыбок,
Не жалейте участья.
И средь бед и ошибок
Вы получите счастье!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/753946.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ElenaS

В общем, пока схватки каждые 12 минут

Сижу и тихо ненавижу секс  )))))

----------


## Анатольевна

*ElenaS*,



> В общем, пока схватки каждые 12 минут


Урррааа!!! Заработало!!!
Лен, что, с дочей по-путински поговорила? :smile:



> _Сижу и тихо ненавижу секс )))))_


Леночка, это всё временно!!!)))

----------


## Колесо

> В общем, пока схватки каждые 12 минут


*Леночка,*держись!!!Мы с тобой! Легких родов(ну,насколько это возможно) и радостной встречи с дочуркой!Ждем,волнуемся,верим!

----------


## ElenaS

> *ElenaS*,
> 
> Урррааа!!! Заработало!!!
> Лен, что, с дочей по-путински поговорила? :smile:
> 
> Леночка, это всё временно!!!)))


Не говорила я сегодня, я сегодня такая уставшая, что решила поговорить завтра )))) А тут такое ) сейчас скоро начнем машинку на мне испробовать. какая-то Тенс машин. подключаешь к спине. в руке пульт. током себя долбишь, пытаясь обмануть мозг. Мозг, согласно инструкции и слухам, должен подумать, что ты свою порцию боли уже получил и больше тебе ее не даст )) Потом расскажу сработало, или нет )

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> *Леночка,*держись!!!Мы с тобой! Легких родов(ну,насколько это возможно) и радостной встречи с дочуркой!Ждем,волнуемся,верим!


Спасибо огромное!
надеюсь, что все пройдет легко, непринужденно,в  теплой и дружественной обстановке ))

----------


## Анатольевна

*ElenaS*,
Лен, а может, ну их, ваших джиппи? Давай мы у тебя по интернету роды примем?)))
По-моему, получится равнозначно...)))
А у нас тут и советские))) медработники есть, и морально мы тебя поддержим!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

А у меня дома такой кайф! У меня вся квартира в жасмине, который расставлен по всем вазам. Такая прелесть!

----------


## ElenaS

> *ElenaS*,
> Лен, а может, ну их, ваших джиппи? Давай мы у тебя по интернету роды примем?)))
> По-моему, получится равнозначно...)))
> А у нас тут и советские))) медработники есть, и морально мы тебя поддержим!!!


)))) Думаю, к тому дело и идет )))
Муж тут суетится,в  одну кучу все нажитое непосильным трудом складывает: еду в больницу, кресло автомобильное, свои футболки там переодеться, камеру )))
А я сижу и читаю тему игры, не требующие реквизита, переодически отпадая от компа во время схваток ))))))))
у меня форумо-зависимость, а-а-а-а-а! :eek:

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*



> А у меня дома такой кайф! У меня вся квартира в жасмине, который расставлен по всем вазам. Такая прелесть!


Красотища какая!
кажется, что даже аромат чувствую )

----------


## Volodя

*Жасмин*,
 В июле жасмин??? Уау... У нас в конце мая цветёт))))))

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*ElenaS*,
Удачи, легких родов и большого словарного запаса для местных медиков!

*Добавлено через 51 секунду*
*Жасмин*,
И я поражена! Я понимаю, что север, но не до такой же степени!

----------


## ЖасМи

> А я сижу и читаю тему игры, не требующие реквизита, переодически отпадая от компа во время схваток ))))))))


Лёгких, на сколько это возможно, родов! Скоро у нас будет дитя форума!

----------


## Анжелла

Леночка! Счастливо тебе отстреляться! :flower:

----------


## KainskCherry

*ElenaS*,
 Все будет хорошо!Ждем с прибавлением!Держись,Леночек!

----------


## Ларико

Лена, яви миру чудо!!!!! Ой..... как бы я тоже.... ух! Аж в тонус  с утра вошла!!!! Ждем!!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*ElenaS*,
Лена, это тебе

[IMG]http://*********ru/769321.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ElenaS

девочки! Сегодня в 9 утра мы родились! Без уколов, разрывов и капельниц. Врачи заходили на меня посмотреть, ибо для них было чудо, что я не кричала, мужа не била и плодие слова не говорила

Они в восторге и поначалу говорили что я такая расслабленная, не верили своим глазам что у меня такие схватки. А я- сильная русская женщина, зубы стиснула и вперед. Даже говорить не могла, но терпела 


В перерывах между схватками, когда удавалось на минутку провалиться в сон, во сне я видела вас

Спасибо вам огромное за тепло и поддержку!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

*ElenaS*,
 УУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУРРРРРРРРРРАААА!!!!Леночка,ты-солнышко,умничка,настоящая русская девочка,как же мы тобой гордимся!Поздравляем!!!!!!Выносливая ты наша!Ну,теперь набирайся сил,восстанавливайся перед ночами предстоящими!Рады безумно за тебя!

----------


## Касатик

> Сегодня в 9 утра мы родились!


Леночка! Умница! Молодец!   :Aleksey 01:

----------


## zizi

*ElenaS*,
 Леночка ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! Молодчинка! Здоровья вам с малышом.

----------


## manja

*ElenaS*,
 Поздравляю и рада за тебя...
Береги себя и малыша...
Больше счастья материнства нет ничего прекраснее на свете...

----------


## Анатольевна

*ElenaS*,
Леночка!!! Поздравляю!!! Самое главное сейчас для *всей* семьи - здоровье!!! 
А лялечке маленькой - хорошо кушать и расти большой - не быть лапшой)))

Нет, до чего дошёл прогресс и наши *сильные русские женщины*:  через несколько часов после родов мамочка уже в интернет выходит!!!

Ленуська, молодец! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

*ElenaS*
Ух ты, ну ты даёшь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Вот уж воистину - СИЛЬНАЯ РУССКАЯ ЖЕНЩИНА!!!!!!!!
Здоровья тебе и твоему малышу много-много!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*
Да, кстати, что-то я пропустила.. а КТО у нас?

----------


## Марья

*ElenaS*,
Леночка!!! Вот это радость!!! МОЛОДЕЦ!!!  :flower:  Где взять слова, чтобы выразить эмоции??? Можно я тебя просто попрошу - поцелуй свою крошечку и скажи ей, что это от меня, от тетеньки из далекой Тюмени и что эта тетенька очень-очень ей рада!!! И вообще расскажи ей - как много людей рады ее появлению на свет. Мы ее все ждали очень-очень! Обязательно скажи ей это, я уверена - дети все понимают!  :Aga:  

Девчонки, это у нас уже второй детеныш полка! Растеееем!!! :biggrin:

----------


## свадьба

ElenaS

[IMG]http://*********ru/742690.gif[/IMG]

С прибавлением!
[IMG]http://*********ru/729378.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*ElenaS*,
 Очень рада за тебя !!! эти мгновения счастья,когда появляется на свет малыш - не сравнить ни с чем в жизни, когда рожала второго ребенка(сына) мне казалось что весь мир безумно люблю и успела правда только пяточку поцеловать!!!
это вам с малышом

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*ElenaS,*

*ЛЕНА,ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/785701.jpg[/IMG]

Пусть ваш ребенок будет счастлив и здоров,
Пусть не знает докторов.
Чтоб верные друзья по жизни рядом шли,
Чтоб горести и беды стороною обошли!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Пишу редко... Но сейчас нет сил удержаться... ЛЕНОЧКА ВЫ С МАЛЫШКОЙ СУПЕР МОЛОДЧИНКИ!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! УРЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!
(2 раза коротко, третий раскатисто!!!)
[IMG]http://*********ru/776504m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

*ElenaS,ПРОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮ!*Счастья бескрайнего, здоровья безмерного и самое главное друзей отзывчивых!Отдыхай и счастьюшко свое от нас всех цемкни в носик! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## julia2222

*ElenaS*,
Леночка! :flower:  Мы с Танюшей Курочкой от всей души поздравляем тебя, желаем вам с милой крошкой всего самого-самого доброго, эмоции переполняют, очень рады за вас... И просим сообщить имя, чтобы могли желать маленькому человеку добра адресно. Завтра вместе с Катя-тя и её Олежкой обязуемся пить весь день шампанское за ваше здоровье! Мускатное. Крымское. Розовое. Сидя на гладкой гальке форосского берега!!! 
Всем позитивщикам привет! :Ok:  Скоро хозяйка нашей темы, Ленчик Медведик,  вернётся домой, мы с нетерпением ждём её возвращения на форум! Всем пока и до скорой встречи!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Леночка, дорогая, мы знали, что у тебя все будет хорошо! Да и как могло быть иначе? :Aga: 
Прими и мои искренние поздравления!
И лично от меня счастливому папе, а то мы как-то забыли про него...А ведь без него у тебя бы ничего не получилось!:biggrin:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*ElenaS*,
 Леночка! Тебя и мужа твоего поздравляю с дочкой! Пусть она будет здоровенькой, счастливой и такой же красивой, как мама!

----------


## Колесо

Боже мой день не была на форуме,а тут тааааааааааааааакоооооооое!!!*Леночка*,поздравляю!!!Как я рада за тебя,ведь дочка(да простят меня мамы мальчиков,ибо не знаю что это такое))))просто чудо!!!КОгда родилась моя старшенькая (февраль)Я пела ей:
Кто сказал, что зимой не растут цветы,
Что февраль самый лютый и злой?
для меня родилась в этот месяц ты.
Мой цветочек родной дорогой!!!

Леночка, хочу чтобы вы с дочкой стали лучшими подружками!Девочки, это вам :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

УУУУУУУУУУУРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!!!!!! Лена, поздравляю!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   Желаю тебе и малышке всего самого хорошего! Если будут вопросы, то обрашайся....Мне смешно, интересно? У кого-нибудь из новорожденных будет столько людей кто будет за ее здоровье молится и давать маме разные советы.

----------


## чижик

> девочки! Сегодня в 9 утра мы родились!


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ларико

Ленуся! Поздравляю!!!!! Мне новость сообщила Марья, я вечером не выходила на форум. Очень за тебя рада! Поздравляю! Желаю вам с доченькой здоровья! А ум и красота у вас обеих уже есть! И папу тоже поздравляю, он, наверное, счастлив!

----------


## Марья

> И папу тоже поздравляю, он, наверное, счастлив!


и еще как, наверно!!!! :biggrin: Дочи-то обычно пааапины :wink:

----------


## Гвиола

А-а-а-а!ПлАчу! как же я пропустила ТАКОЕ событие?!?!?!
А теперь смеюсь,какое счастье,Ленусик родила девчушечку!!!!! У-у-у-р-р-р-р-а-а-а![IMG]http://*********ru/745780m.gif[/IMG]

Леночка! Поздравляю от всей души!Желаю вам крепкого здоровья,дочке расти и цвести,а мамочке спокойных ночей и молочка побольше!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

ЛЕНУСЬКА!
МАЛАДЕЦЦЦЦ!
Слов нет- застряли в радостном крике в зобе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

вот блин, я вся в делах, а тут такое счастье :smile: Леночка, поздравляю и тебя и мужа с рождением дочки, а малышку с днем рождения

----------


## ElenaS

Девочки, спасибо вам огромное за ваши теплые слова, за искренность, за переживания и поддержку!

думаю, что благодаря и вашей поддержке, мы со всем справились и  оказались суперзвездами родов )

Обычно в больнице держат 2- 4 часа, мы пылали желанием поскорей оказаться дома. У меня было желание съесть мяса. И мы раздаривали всем медсестрам и врачам привезенные батончики, печенья и прочие сладкие штучки. Мужа там врачи вчера называли Мистер Твикс )))) Видимо, в надежде, что у нас еще что-то осталось, нас решили продержать до упора. 8 часов. За это время мы обалдели от голода и желания уже, наконец, поспать )


Когда приехали домой, нас ждала пицца и цветы от старшего сына. Пиццу мы съели, на ребенка полюбовались, а что дальше делать и не знали. Решили установить дежурство. Сначала назначили отоспаться мужа за час, потом предоставить такую шикарную возможность и мне. Муж проспал два часа. За эти два часа я приняла стойкое решение выйти на работу. Прям с сегодня ))  Стала будить мужа. Муж резко перестал понимать русский. И отказывался просыпаться. Стала ругаться на него по-английски, потом по-русски, потом на прочих доступных языках. Посмотрела с укором и пригрозила уехать навсегда в Корею. До 3 часов утра сна у меня не было. Потом я решилась на соску. Здесь как-то не советуют соски давать, мотивируя тем, что либо грудь, либо соска и бутылка. Но дочкин аппетит - в меня )) и я уже боюсь ее кормить ) соска была подготовлена, и ура! мы поспали 5 часов !!!!

ляляляля!

ЗЫ: сын, вчера вечером меня встречает: ты как буд-то не рожала, живот на месте. Теперь тебе можно упражнения делать, завтра начинай ))))))) Все мужчины одинаковые ))

У дочки васильковые глаза и длинные черные волосы. Красивая. Папа вчера плакал-плакал на радостях. Любит ее теперь больше, чем меня )

ЗЗЫ: кто знает куда делись весы? или только я их не вижу?

----------


## Марина Дудник

Леночка, рыбочка наша!!! Весы канули в лету... Этим шагом наши модераторы отметили рождение твоей доченьки! Чтобы не дай бог тебя никто не огорчил неожиданно неправильно нажатой кнопочкой!!! Счастья ВАМ!!!:biggrin: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ElenaS

А! а то я уже думала, что опять что-то с компом) то микрофон отвалится в скайпе, то инет, то весы )

----------


## Касатик

> У дочки васильковые глаза и длинные черные волосы. Красивая


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогулечки мои!!! Сижу копаюсь в своём компе и вот что отыскала - Думаю что кинула туда куда надо!

		МОЛИТВА для конторских служащих.
Отче наш, иже иси в офиси!
Да будет легок труд наш;
Да уедет в отпуск начальство наше;
Да исполнится воля наша
Аки на работе, так и дома;
Отгул наш насущный дай нам на сей день,
И отпуск на сию неделю,
И каникулы на сей месяц;
И прости нам прогулы наши,
Как и мы прощаем наказания начальству нашему;
Не введи нас в понижение,
Но избавь нас от сверхурочного;
Ибо есть Твое Царствие в повышении жалованья
И сокращении трудового дня.
Аминь.


			Н. Т. Балиус

СОВРЕМЕННАЯ МОЛИТВА

Иже еси на небеси!
1.Да высветится имя Твое на дисплее мое.
2.Да будет роуминг Твой, яко на небеси и на земле.
3.Связь нашу насущную даждь нам днесь.
4.И остави нам долги наши, якоже входящие бесплатно, а исходящие поежесекундно.
5.И не введи нас в зону недосигаемости.
6.И избави нас от НДС ныне и присно, и во веки веков. Аминь! 

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
И ещё обязательно вверну где нибудь перед перерывом-перекуром:
                                                                ***
Мальчик спрашивает у отца:
- Пап, я видел по телевизору, как индейцы раскрашивают свои лица. Зачем они это делают?
- Они готовятся к войне, - говорит отец. А утром раздается крик сына:
- Папа, папа, иди посмотри, мама... готовится к войне!
Я думаю, нам нужно сделать перерыв, чтобы мужчины могли перекурить, а женщины... подготовиться к войне!

----------


## Марья

> У дочки васильковые глаза и длинные черные волосы. Красивая. Папа вчера плакал-плакал на радостях. Любит ее теперь больше, чем меня )


Лена, а назвали-то как дочу?

----------


## ElenaS

Изабелла

----------


## Анатольевна

> Изабелла


Ой, имя красивое... А на французский манер - Изабель... :flower: 
Лена, а вес и рост Изабеллы? Или  там эти параметры не измеряют, дабы не травмировать нежную психику новорожденного?:biggrin:

----------


## Natali_T

> Дорогие мои, хочу поделиться с вами своей находкой в интернете - документальный фильм "Секрет" !!!!!!!
>  Нахожусь под неописуемым впечатлением от фильма, хоть все о чем там говорится для меня не ново, он там так грамотно все описано и разложено по полочкам ... я в восторге!!!
> Немного о фильме - там идет речь о том, как можно ”прогнуть под себя вселенную”, что мы - это есть результат наших мыслей. Об этом всем и снят фильм “The Secret“.


Мне тоже очень понравился фильм, посмотрите и его продолжение "Кроличья нора" - правда второй фильм более сложен для восприятия.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*ElenaS*,
 ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!

----------


## чижик

А у меня тоже позитив грядёт - в понедельник,27 июля, серебрянная свадьба у нас с мужем. Даже не вериться, кажется, что мне лет эдак 27-28, и свадьба была совсем недавно...ой, кстати, хоть и не в той  теме - а есть какая-нибудь о-очень красивая песня о серебрянной свадьбе? Только не та, к-ую Толкунова поёт. А пышно отметить не получиться ( сапожник без сапог), т.к. - понедельник...А в выходные свадьба -работа,как всегда...

----------


## Natali_T

> А у меня тоже позитив грядёт - в понедельник,27 июля, серебрянная свадьба у нас с мужем. Даже не вериться, кажется, что мне лет эдак 27-28, и свадьба была совсем недавно...ой, кстати, хоть и не в той  теме - а есть какая-нибудь о-очень красивая песня о серебрянной свадьбе? Только не та, к-ую Толкунова поёт. А пышно отметить не получиться ( сапожник без сапог), т.к. - понедельник...А в выходные свадьба -работа,как всегда...


Поздравляю!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Здесь песня Серебряные свадьбы в исполнении Егорова http://gettyfile.ru/348592/ 
Но Толкунова мне нравится больше

----------


## ElenaS

> Ой, имя красивое... А на французский манер - Изабель...
> Лена, а вес и рост Изабеллы? Или  там эти параметры не измеряют, дабы не травмировать нежную психику новорожденного?:biggrin:



Мне нравится твое чувство юмора ))) видно, что человек ориентируется уже в наших реалиях )) бери кошек, переезжай к нам.

49 см, 3580 

Мне сегодня приснилась Ксения Собчак )) Она сказала, что нужно носить красивое белье и привезла мне бандаж для утяжки ))))))) А потом мы с ней красиво уложили волосы и поехали в театр ))))))))

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> А у меня тоже позитив грядёт - в понедельник,27 июля, серебрянная свадьба у нас с мужем. Даже не вериться, кажется, что мне лет эдак 27-28, и свадьба была совсем недавно...ой, кстати, хоть и не в той  теме - а есть какая-нибудь о-очень красивая песня о серебрянной свадьбе? Только не та, к-ую Толкунова поёт. А пышно отметить не получиться ( сапожник без сапог), т.к. - понедельник...А в выходные свадьба -работа,как всегда...


Так, может, на вскр запланировать празднование? у вашей семьи такой праздник, нужно обязательно отметить. Может, не так, как мы привыкли делать для других, но не менее душевно, не менее радостно. С приятными сюрпризами, хорошей музыкой, вкусными угощениями и лучшими друзьями.

У моих свекров примерно миллион лет назад была 25-летняя годовщина, свекровь платье красивое надела кремового цвета, цветы в голову. Свекр - костюм с бутоньеркой ) они плясали, радовались, целовались. столько эмоций было!

----------


## Гвиола

> Мне сегодня приснилась Ксения Собчак )) Она сказала, что нужно носить красивое белье и привезла мне бандаж для утяжки ))))))) А потом мы с ней красиво уложили волосы и поехали в театр ))))))))


Это к перемене погоды!:smile:
А малышка-то наша пухляшечка! Это я про Белочку,то есть Изабеллу!

----------


## ElenaS

> Это к перемене погоды!:smile:


Наташ, я надеюсь, что это все-таки к деньгам )))))))) А учитывая, что все-таки Собчак, а не какая-нибудь там Пупкина Ксения, то к большим деньгам )))))))))))

----------


## чижик

> Так, может, на вскр запланировать празднование? у вашей семьи такой праздник, нужно обязательно отметить. Может, не так, как мы привыкли делать для других, но не менее душевно, не менее радостно. С приятными сюрпризами, хорошей музыкой, вкусными угощениями и лучшими друзьями.


А в воскресенье надо бежать на другую работу...Но праздник будет - только в понедельник. и друзья. и угощение и фату напялю обязательно! :Ok:

----------


## Ларико

Все! Все! ВСЕ! Бьет мандраж! Завтра свадьба! За несколько дней невесте написали в личку про меня гадость и советовали поменять тамаду! Но она сказала, что они в меня верят и т.п. Хочу завтра тааааакое сделать, чтобы... ну вы поняли. Если меня уже сейчас мандражит, что же завтра будет! Но это только до начала. 
Люди! Держите за меня кулаки! Я буду ощущать вашу поддержку. В себе уверена, но хочется превзойти себя! ВСЕЛИТЕ в меня оптимизм!!!!! (Как заклинание:biggrin:). Вот встану завтра, прочитаю все, что напишете и кааааак сделаю! Горы сверну! :Ha:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Хочу завтра тааааакое сделать, чтобы... ну вы поняли


Ларис! и сделаешь! :Ok: 
ты их всех сделаешь!
 а то , что гадости говорят-просто завидуют!
забей, расслабься и разрабатывай крепатуру:она завтра понадобится, чтоб порвать зал!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Ларико-2009*, ща попробую!!! Для начала вся атрибутика для магии ...

говорю я это таинственным и размеренным голосом ... 
я вселяю в тебя оптимизи, уверенность, спокойствие, ТЫ самая обаятельная и привлекательная ... трах-тибидох ... завтрашний день будет очень благоприятным для тебя и ты сможешь влюбить в себя всех гостей на свадьбе, а молодожены в знак благодарности вручат тебе двойной гонорар ... уууу...

надеюсь помогло!!!

----------


## Ларико

*KAlinchik*,
*altergot*,
 Девочки! Уже пошел процесс, по-моему, если могу улыбаться... ух... вселяется))))) :Ok:

----------


## Ольга-63

> Люди! Держите за меня кулаки! Я буду ощущать вашу поддержку


Лариса, мы с тобой! Обязательно всё будет хорошо. Расслабься и будь уверенна в себе, а мы уверены в тебе.

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Если меня уже сейчас мандражит, что же завтра будет!


Сейчас говоришь всем своим злопыхателям: "Тьфу на вас!" и ложишься спать. Завтра встаешь, говоришь им: "Тьфу на вас еще раз!", идешь и спокойно, с точки зрения уверенности, но с драйвом работаешь!

----------


## Ларико

*Ольга-63*,
*Tatiana_S*,
 Спасибо! Сейчас скажу заветные слова!

----------


## KainskCherry

Лариса,им уже повезло,досталась одна из красивейших ведущих,при этом еще и умница!Сделай их по полной программе,а мандраж с собой в баулы не бери,лучше дома оставь!Все будет отлично,мы в тебя верим!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Доброе утро всем!

Лариса,это тебе:

[IMG]http://*********ru/726398.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/723313.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

> Все! Все! ВСЕ! Бьет мандраж! Завтра свадьба! За несколько дней невесте написали в личку про меня гадость и советовали поменять тамаду! Но она сказала, что они в меня верят и т.п. Хочу завтра тааааакое сделать, чтобы... ну вы поняли. Если меня уже сейчас мандражит, что же завтра будет! Но это только до начала.
> Люди! Держите за меня кулаки! Я буду ощущать вашу поддержку. В себе уверена, но хочется превзойти себя! ВСЕЛИТЕ в меня оптимизм!!!!! (Как заклинание). Вот встану завтра, прочитаю все, что напишете и кааааак сделаю! Горы сверну!


*Лариса*! Ты-умница,красивица,талантищеееее! НУ,что еще сказать? Ведь ты сама об этом знаешь...К тому же,если переживаешь,то точно,(проверено)все будет хорошо!!!! :Ok: Ты *неравнодушна*,а это - главное!
И напоследок,давай мандражировать,тьфу,не мандражировать,вместе,у меня завтра тоже серьезное мероприятие!Я с тобой!!!НУ,что прорвемся?:wink:

----------


## Ларико

> *Лариса*! Ты-умница,красивица,талантищеееее! НУ,что еще сказать? Ведь ты сама об этом знаешь...К тому же,если переживаешь,то точно,(проверено)все будет хорошо!!!!Ты *неравнодушна*,а это - главное!
> И напоследок,давай мандражировать,тьфу,не мандражировать,вместе,у меня завтра тоже серьезное мероприятие!Я с тобой!!!НУ,что прорвемся?:wink:


Танюха! Давай! Только у меня-то уже сегодня. Через 2 часа выезжаю)))) Я как-то уже нормально. Невеста звонила, вся на позитиве, довольная всем! Это радует. :flower:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

> Через 2 часа выезжаю))))


и я через 2 тоже выезжаю!!! Что-то мандраж нахлынул :redface: 
Вдох-выдох-вдох-выдох  :Mr47 06: 
Желаю всем, чтоб сегодня наш гонорар был большим и вечером мы вот так его подсчитывали

----------


## Медведик

Всем привет!!!! Вот мы и дома... пока идём отмыватся и отходить от четырёхдневной дороги... до связи ;)

----------


## Марина Дудник

Леночка! Привет!!! Сприездом!!! Ждем коментариев к очучениям!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Медведик

Девочки вот описание: http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...postcount=1515

а вот фотки:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=123223&page=102

----------


## Медведик

Доброе утро всем жителям Територии Добра ..вчера из имеющихся фоток сделала фильм о Песчаном..... выкладываю здесь:
http://rutube.ru/tracks/2171387.html...a391d39d7a3c71

----------


## Сильва

*Медведик*,
 Всем-всем доброе утро, доброе утро, доброе утро...
Ленчик, ну ты молодца!!! Продублируй в теме "Тамадеи" обязательно!

----------


## Викторинка

*Медведик*,
Леночка! Спасибо тебе за фильм!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Как приятно, что жизнь в качестве бонусов дарит встречи с такими светлыми и позитивными людьми как ты!
Удачи тебе и твоим деткам!

----------


## Марья

*Медведик*,
Ленусь, ролик просто необыкновенный!!! С такиим удовольствием посмотрела!!!   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*Медведик*,
 Замечательный ролик получился - добрый солнечный!

----------


## jpligunova

> *Медведик*,
> Леночка! Спасибо тебе за фильм!!!! 
> Как приятно, что жизнь в качестве бонусов дарит встречи с такими светлыми и позитивными людьми как ты!
> Удачи тебе и твоим деткам!


Полностью согласна с ВИКТОРИНКОЙ.Спасибо,Лена!

----------


## ПУХОВА

> вчера из имеющихся фоток сделала фильм о Песчаном.....


Сплошной позитив !:rolleyes:Спасибо тебе ! :flower:

----------


## чижик

*Медведик*,
 лен, ты - умница! спасибо за фильм!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Natali_T*,
 Не могу закачать эти свадьбы серебрянные, не получается.
Ребята, устройте мне позитив - дайте ссылку на песню о серебрянной свадьбе! Пожалуйста!Лично для себя прошу!

----------


## вокся

*Медведик*, я так понимаю, оторвалась и отдохнула на Песчаном и за себя, и за того парня (за меня и за многих других, кто по ряду причин не смог быть с вами:frown:). Спасибо!
Вчера провела своё первое районное уличное мероприятие... Млин,... как же это отличается от работы в моём дорогом лицее...:eek: "Весёлые" матросики и сочувствующие им... Дождь... Но всё прошло нормально. Я себе поставила твёрдую четвёрку. А  7 августа у меня ещё один дебют:eek: Поручено подготовить детскую площадку с аниматорами, конкурсами и всем прочим на праздновании Юбилея района... Мне, привыкшей работать с детьми от15 до 22...:eek: Как бы в троечницы не попасть...Но *спасибо форуму!*  :flower: Сижу в темках с детскими играми. :Aga:

----------


## manja

*Медведик*,
 ленусь...здорово... И это именно такая прекрасная песня...от тебя...как будто...
и слова классные...подставляйте ладони...я насыплю вам счастья...
Спасибо...У меня на душе потеплело... Так плохо уже второй день...А теперь немного потеплело... Удачи тебе тоже и побольше света солнца и тепла...

----------


## KainskCherry

Ленуся, я посмотрела,супер,тоже туда хочу,ты у нас Сибирский первооткрыватель,может и мы,глядя на тебя,на следующее лето рванем!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Здравствуйте, дорогие мои! У меня сегодня праздник. Ровно два месяца назад я заскочила сюда "на минутку" , думала , как обычно, наскоком, даже чая не попью, а осталась надолго. Так долго у компа я еще никогда не сидела.Муж обижается,говорит, о всех событиях моей жизни сначала узнают мои виртуальные подружки. В реале подругами называю всего двоих, еще со школы. Все другие-хорошие приятельницы. А здесь готова довериться всем, помочь всем. Я люблю вас всех!
Ап! Хотела предложить вам отпраздновать со мной, а картинки не вставляются.Жаль! Я такую поляну собиралась накрыть красивую!Тогда  самые красивые цветы-девочкам :flower: , пиво :Pivo: , курящие идем на перекур :Ha:   и потанцуем:biggrin: :Vah:  Ура! Спасибо, что все вы есть, такие разные и такие родные, даже , когда немножко поругаемся, все равно -спасибо!
Медведик! Леночка! Отдельное спасибо за твою Территорию Добра.Это тебе- :flower:

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*myworld7*,
 спасибо на добром слове....
раз тебе тут так понравилось, то оставайся :Pivo:

----------


## Марья

> Тогда  самые красивые цветы-девочкам, пиво, курящие идем на перекур  и потанцуем


Ань, а мне хоть разорвись - я и красивая, и пьющая, и курящая...куда мне-то???:biggrin: А если серьезно, очень хорошо тебя понимаю - в октябре уже два года будет, как я на форуме и до сих пор счастью своему не верю....:wink:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*myworld7*,
 Аня, поздравляю. Для тебя

      [IMG]http://*********ru/762064.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*НЕ ПОДАРОЧЕК*

Дык осталась уже. Фиг уйду( смайликов нет, тут я улыбаюсь и опять цветы дарю)

*Марья*
Ань, а мне хоть разорвись - я и красивая, и пьющая, и курящая...куда мне-то??? А если серьезно, очень хорошо тебя понимаю - в октябре уже два года будет, как я на форуме и до сих пор счастью своему не верю....

Тогда сначала цветы, вместе покурим и по пивасику! Или по пивасику, потом покурим.:biggrin:

*Наташа*!
Спасибо, так приятно! Это знаете, как у новорожденного. Сначала каждый месяц день рождения.Девчонки! Упьемся ведь!

Ой, у меня цитаты не выделяются, ник не реагирует.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Всем  моим друзьям-полуночникам

На землю спускается вечера тайна
И ждут меня в нете друзья:
Умны, обаятельны, необычайны-
Такие же «совы», как я.

Присев к монитору, вздохнув облегченно,
Забыв о домашних делах,
Я буду болтать с ними непринужденно
О самых обычных вещах.

Для милого трепа вечерней порою
Я выкрою часик у снов.
Кого-то утешу, чуть-чуть успокою
И пару скажу теплых слов.

…Давно уже за полночь. Слипаются глазки
И месяц в окошко глядит.
Одна за другой закрываются аськи,
И кулер натужно гудит.


А завтра закружат заботы другие,
Работа с восьми до пяти.
…Желаю вам счастья, мои дорогие,
неспящие ночью в сети.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/753897.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки мои родненькие,мне так плохо,сил нет...пару недель назад взяла питерскую пару-они радовались и восторгались-все супер..не одного конкурса такого не видели...предоплату не взяла..сегодня невеста звонит-мы отказываемся..я в ауте просто..мы нашли ведущего,который за дешего нам все проведет.Как можно после этого работать вообще...сил нет уже бороться с пошлостью этой местной..я задыхаюсь и плачу..боже мой,не смогу я стриптизы жениха показывать и бег в мешках..душит меня это все..как жить дальше-не знаю..боль в нутри...

----------


## ElenaS

> Девочки мои родненькие,мне так плохо,сил нет..


Татьяна, ну не нужно бег в мешках, не нужно попой орехи считать. Для каждого клиента есть свой ведущий. Есть те, кто будет и считать, и в туалетную бумагу оборачивать, точно так же, как есть и спрос на них.

У тебя только одна причина для расстройств - потеря потенциального заработка. Но и в этом можно увидеть позитив - день для себя, для любимого мужа, для самых лучших детей.

Молодожены восхищались программой, восхищались тобой, но и их понять можно. Они не знают разницы между качественным и некачественным ведущим. И выбирают по ценовому признаку. Но это же не твоя беда) 

Твои клиенты - другие. Твоя цель, стиль и уровень работы тоже отличен от того, что им, возможно, предложили.

Мне как- то позвонил жених и говорит: А проведите за 3 тысячи. Это же легко, типа это же два анекдота рассказать и все )
Так что, вот что некоторые клиенты стереотипно думают о нашей работе. А при таком восприятии зачем платить много? ))

Давайте пожелаем всем много-много денег, чтобы они могли позволить платить нам столько, сколько мы заслуживаем И даже намного больше!

 :Vah:

----------


## Мэри Эл

Девочки ! делюсь позитивной новостью!!!! мы поступили туда куда хотели: колледж , бесплатный, с последующим поступлением в институт на третий курс сразу ))) 



> за дешего нам все проведет


что просили то и получили , думаю там и уровень будет соотвествующий оплате. Так что не переживай, всё будет хорошо! и твои клиенты тебя найдут !

----------


## KainskCherry

*ElenaS*,
 Ленусик,ты во всем права,только есть нюанс,я сестре невесты-которая смотрела вместе с ней свадьбу-провела выпускной ребенку в начальной школе-о нем вся учительская говорила..а еще,про ведущего к кому ушли- он у меня заказ в мае перехватил-юбилей,дочка решила маме юбилей сделать и оплатила всю команду..потом,спустя два месяца я встречаю эту юбиляршу и она говорит,Таня,я от обиды плакала-это был не праздник..как жаль,что я пошла на поводу у дочери..А я им,по знакомству все фишки рассказала и список сразу дала..ужас просто..мой сценарий за гроши пойдет и с рваными костюмами..я разбита,девочки..

----------


## Мэри Эл

*KainskCherry*,
 а у меня тамада перед выпускным дочери отказалась вести за 2 недели, я тоже отходила несколько дней, я про нее всем говорила,что она лучшая, а она на деньги повелась - там больше дали )))

Танечка! Не переживай, это жизнь , кто то пользуется нами,а где то и нам фортуна улыбается )))

----------


## Гвиола

*KainskCherry*,Танюшка,соберись!!! Не захотели тебя,им же хуже! Вот что кризис проклятый с людьми делает!
Я вот тоже сижу,только не плАчу,а пою
"Бежит деньга,в кармане тает
Бежит в чужой,меня дразня.
А матерьяла мне вполне хватает,
Заказов нет ХОРОШИХ у меня!":biggrin:

Песня застольная,присоединяйтесь!
[IMG]http://*********ru/728301m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## julia2222

Привет всем позитивным и неунывающим!!! :Aga: 
*KainskCherry*,
Танюша, спокойно! Значит это не твои клиенты однозначно, кроме того, для тебя это урок на будущее: 


> А я им,по знакомству все фишки рассказала и список сразу дала..


 В следующий раз прежде, чем дать, подумаешь: "А нужно ли?" Наверное, сейчас Ленчик Медведик спит, я думаю она бы тебе написала: "Радуйся, это всего лишь потеря заказа", и была бы абсолютно права, значит Бог отвёл тебя от какой-то, более серьёзной, неприятности. Так что выше нос и держи "хвост пистолетом"! :Ok:  



> мы поступили туда куда хотели: колледж , бесплатный, с последующим поступлением в институт на третий курс сразу )))


Эля - МОЛОДЦЫ!!! :flower: 



> Медведик! Леночка! Отдельное спасибо за твою Территорию Добра.Это тебе-


Аня, а я имела честь лично Лене передать эти слова! На 10 минут заскочила 19 июля в Песчаное и сказала ей почти слово в слово! :Aga: 
Вчера вернулась из Крыма, отоспаться не успела, так как собирала ребёнка в Феодосию. Сейчас уже могу гордо сказать, что моя дочь - студентка 2 курса, так как сессия и практика у нас уже позади. Срочно сменила аваторку по настоятельной просьбе Танюши Курочки. Потихоньку готовлю отчёт об отдыхе в Форосе, но немного позже, так как попала "с корабля на бал", т.е сразу пришлось полностью окунуться в работу, вот разгребу бумаги, а потом и отчитаюсь! Всем доброй ночи!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*KainskCherry*,
Танюша, дай Бог, чтобы это была самая большая неприятность в твоей жизни!!! 
И по этому поводу классика жанра: "Пусть плачут те, кому мы не достались...:biggrin: :Aga: "

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Девочки мои родненькие,мне так плохо,сил нет...*.предоплату не взяла*....



Танюша,жаль, что не взяла, хоть бы рублем таких наказала.  Я думаю, возьми ты задаток, фиг бы они отказались....
А вообще-то, девочки правы- это всего лишь потеря заказа. К лучшему. вот увидишь.
 :flower:

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки мои родненькие,спасибо за поддержку!Очень ценю вас!Когда руки опускаются,а работать дальше надо-только с вами и могу поделиться,вот так и понимаешь-у нас одни конкуренты,а друзья здесь-на нашем сайте,спасибо,родненькие!Плачу...А Мишкиной спасибо за то,что нытье мое по мкжгороду 30 минут выслушивала,Светик-я тебя люблю!

----------


## ElenaS

> *ElenaS*,
>  мой сценарий за гроши пойдет и с рваными костюмами..


Ну откуда такой пессимизм в теме про оптимизм? Может, он твой сценарий втридорога продаст?:))) и костюмы будут ничего

Тань, ну ты же понимаешь, что сценарий - это не все. Это только 30% успеха. Есть же еще личное обаяние, харизма, чувство юмора, умение импровизировать и находить контакт с залом.

Дай один и тот же сценарий двум разным людям, оба проведут его по-разному. 

И потом, ты дала идеи, но не дала подводки, музыку, наполнение этих идей. Чего переживать? Тут любой может зайти на форум и откопать сокровища. Так никто же по этому поводу не плачет, не расстраивается, понимая, что все равно одни и те же цветные танцы у разных ведущих, на разных мероприятиях, с разной публикой получатся по-разному.

Зачем напрасно переживать и расстраиваться? 

Будут твои клиенты, которые будут тебя ценить.
За все в жизни нужно быть благодарной.
Данную ситуацию нужно благодарить за два урока:
1. брать аванс
2. никому, даже близким -близким, даже ночью шепотом, ни с кем, нигде и никогда не делиться идеями, тем более, если к ним отношение как к собственным детям. 


Даешь позитив!

----------


## KainskCherry

*ElenaS*,
 Ленусик,даю Позитив,уроки-усвоила,буду со всех брать!Спасибо!Вроде отпустило маленько!Позитифффффф!!!!

----------


## jpligunova

*KainskCherry*,Все самое лучшее впереди! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> предоплату не взяла..


народ! я,наверное, скоро в подписи поставлю, т.к. надоело постоянно вам говорить:
БЕРИТЕ ПРЕОПЛАТУ!!!БЕЗ ПРЕДОПЛАТЫ НЕТ ЗАКАЗА!!!

----------


## Djazi

> БЕРИТЕ ПРЕОПЛАТУ!!!БЕЗ ПРЕДОПЛАТЫ НЕТ ЗАКАЗА!!!


Я, вообще, не понимаю, как можно доверять абсолютно чужим людям.  И согласна с Алиной- пока не внесена предоплата- нет заказа! Особенно, как сейчас часто читаешь на свадебных форумах  невест, как они обходят больше 10 ведущих, а потом делают свой выбор, причём не всегда самый удачный, как выясняется уже после свадьбы. Поэтому  молодожёнам, которые пришли ко мне в разведывательных целях, всё выслушали, выведали, выспросили, а потом говорят: " Мы ещё подумаем" или " У нас с собой денег нет сегодня", я отвечаю , что вижу, что они не мои и желаю: Удачи! Только раз обманулась. А представляю, если бы я им поверила, что у них  просто денег нет с собой.... Подумайте сами, ну разве в кафе или ресторане возьмут заказ  без предоплаты, а почему  мы должны доверять людям?

----------


## KAlinchik

> ну разве в кафе или ресторане возьмут заказ без предоплаты, а почему мы должны доверять людям


золотые слова! :Ok:

----------


## Марья

> Поэтому  молодожёнам, которые пришли ко мне в разведывательных целях, всё выслушали, выведали, выспросили, а потом говорят: " Мы ещё подумаем" или " У нас с собой денег нет сегодня", я отвечаю , что вижу, что они не мои и желаю: Удачи! Только раз обманулась.


Оля, а я, наоборот, сама всегда отправляю подумать, других ведущих посмотреть...Но предупреждаю: "Ребята, я все вам показала, все рассказала - теперь дело за вами... Думайте, решайте, иногда сравнение помогает все точки над ё-моё расставить...но знайте, пока у меня нет в записной книжке ваших имен и нет предоплаты - я сама себя считаю свободной на вашу дату." и просто обговариваем - сколько у них есть времени на раздумье...

----------


## Гвиола

А я никогда предоплату не брала,но теперь задумалась...

----------


## Сильва

*Марья*,
 Совершенно согласна. Пусть без предоплаты, но пока я у себя молодожёнав не зафиксировала - я свободна от каких-либо обязательств. Именно так получилось на 10 октября. Ребята пришли, всё  обговорили, посмотрели кусочки старого видео, всё приняли к сведению и... ушли думать. А через два дня пришли другие и говорят - мы сразу с Вами договариваться будем... Договорились, потом звонят первые, а я: "Не обессудьте, я предупреждала."

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Сильва*,
 а где гарантия, что они (клиенты) зная, что ты не берешь предоплату- скажут-"запишите нас", а сами пойдут еще смотреть ведущих...
Не понимаю, почему вы не берете предоплату..*ведь так и клиенту спокойнее,*

----------


## Katjatja

я предоплату не беру, но есть сумма на расходы  свечи,лепестки и еще всякое,печатная продукция и на это, сумму  беру  заранее. и пока эта сумма не оплачена (хотя она по сути и является предоплатой) предупреждаю что на их число могу втречаться с другими  людьми.

----------


## Сильва

*Не Подарочек*,
 Тьфу-тьфу, пока прецедентов не было, чтобы уходили после того, как договорились конкретно. Уйти могут, если просто программу посмотрят или узнают, в цене колебаться будут, но ДО обсуждения процесса. Я так веду разговор, что к другому идти нет смысла. Клиентов даже не обрядово-игровая программа столько заинтересовывает, сколько те мелочи, на которые я указываю в подготовительном процессе, они сразу чувствуют, что я переживаю за ИХ праздник, и что в день свадьбы они будут отдыхать, а не психовать по мелочам.  А предоплату беру в исключительных случаях, по разным причинам брать не хочу, жизнь она разная бывает... Правда, всего один раз в день юбилея у меня 39 температура,  племяшке заказ отдала, больше не подводила, а всё же...

----------


## Volodя

Спешу поздравить сам себя с тем, что ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ ЗА ПОСЛЕНДНИЕ ТРИ МЕСЯЦА ИДУ В ТЕМУ "СВАДТБЫ" ПО НУЖДЕ!!! :Vah: :tongue:

----------


## Анжелла

> Спешу поздравить сам себя с тем, что ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ ЗА ПОСЛЕНДНИЕ ТРИ МЕСЯЦА ИДУ В ТЕМУ "СВАДТБЫ" ПО НУЖДЕ!!!


ВАУ! Вова! Кто те счастливчики? Расскажи о них. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 35 секунд*
Поздравляю! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Давайте пожелаем всем много-много денег, чтобы они могли позволить платить нам столько, сколько мы заслуживаем И даже намного больше!


Присоединяюсь!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/722951.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

Позитивного всем доброго утра!Я встряхнулась!Может кто-то и будет ругать меня,но я вчера осуществила задуманное.Стоит сказать о ведущем,к которому ушли молодожены,дорогу мне переходит не первый раз.Я же о своих коллегах сроду ничего не скажу-так же,как многие даю время на раздумье и просмотр возможных других вариантов-и ведь возвращаются!Но вчера я позвонила сестре невесты и собралась уже было сказать все,что я о них думаю-сама же услышала в трубку поток извенений и сожалений..Таня,мы с мамой так расстроились,они нам об отказе сказали только перед отьездом...А я извенения приняла и сказала-хорошей программы,как и красивых костюмов-вам не видать и еще дала им номер юбиляршы,которой он сделал юбилей,от которого и гости и нанематель были мягко скажем не в восторге..А под конец добавила-я без заказа не останусь,но назад их не возьму..и еще-к концу августа будут готовы еще 2 полноценных номера с новыми костюмами..На сердце хорошо и радостно,это не от меня отказались,а я вышла победителем из ситуации.Вчера связалась с Новосибирской невестой-это заказ,который нашла мне Наата наша,так что числа 5 вечером-будем в Новосибирске,девочка-чудо и радостная от того,что мы с ней напланировали на свадьбу.Едем туда не из-за денег,а чтобы по большей части пообщаться с Натальей,Медведиком,Славой и попроведывать подушку:wink:!Это Натуська так подстроила,чтоб мы выбрались :Aga: !Так что держись любимый город,опять будем десерты лопать в кафешке нашей,ох,загудим маленько!Настроение отличное и боевое!Удачи вам всем,мои родные и спасибо за то,что вы есть у меня!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Всё хорошо, тверди себе с утра, 
И день удастся, в этом будь уверен. 
А если раскисать начнёшь ты зря, 
То и хороший день ты превратишь в потерю. 

Попробуй в мелочи увидеть чудо: 
Листка живого, бабочки, цветка. 
Зерно сомненья выброси подальше 
И не храни такого ты «добра». 

Встречай рассветы, провожай закаты, 
Любить не бойся и прощать умей 
И жизнь свою не превращай в утраты, 
Умей ценить приобретенья в ней.

----------


## Ильич

> ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ ЗА ПОСЛЕНДНИЕ ТРИ МЕСЯЦА ИДУ В ТЕМУ "СВАДТБЫ" ПО НУЖДЕ!!


Ты хоть понял , что написал?
Ну.. куда у нас "по нужде" ходят?
Вооот .. теперь стало понятно, что у нас за тема "Свадьбы"
Прям квадрат Малевича....

----------


## Марья

> Но вчера я позвонила сестре невесты и собралась уже было сказать все,что я о них думаю-сама же услышала в трубку поток извенений и сожалений..Таня,мы с мамой так расстроились,они нам об отказе сказали только перед отьездом...А я извенения приняла и сказала-хорошей программы,как и красивых костюмов-вам не видать и еще дала им номер юбиляршы,которой он сделал юбилей,от которого и гости и нанематель были мягко скажем не в восторге..А под конец добавила-я без заказа не останусь,но назад их не возьму..


Танюш, а я тебя не понимаю...нафига тебе такая мстительность? и нафига говорить все, что ты о них думаешь? Если ты уверена, что ты лучшая, а тот ведущий им праздник испоганит - они и так уже сами себя наказали, к чему еще эти твои звонки? Ты пойми, закон бумеранга никто не отменял еще... к тебе твоя вот такая телефонная агрессия обязательно вернется...точно также, как обязательно возвращается и позитив, возвращается в других заказах, в случайных, вдруг откуда ни возьмись выпавших банкетах. 

Честно говоря, когда читаю, девчонки, ваши посты про то, что по три месяца нет заказов, сама себя чувствую как на пире во время чумы. И даже неловкость какая-то - типа, мне легко поучать на сытый желудок... Но, Танюш, может поэтому у меня и есть эти заказы, потому что я никогда, никому и ни за что не показала своего расстройства, недовольства, ни разу не сказала ни одного плохого слова про конкурентов...И у меня такое бывает, что я два часа убила на заказчиков, все им разжевала и в рот положила, а они перезванивают и говорят: мы решили остановиться вот на такой-то ведущей, извините...Да у меня язык отсохнет, если я скажу, что праздника им не видать, а я их назад не возьму... Я и поздравлю от всей души, и пожелаю хорошего праздника и отличного настроения, еще и в контакте или в аське буду отвечать на их вопросы, не смотря на то, что ведет их другая ведущая. В любом случае, независимо - повезет им на их празднике с той, другой ведущей или нет, обо мне у них все равно останется приятное впечатление и при случае они все равно про меня вспомнят и друзьям порекомендуют, и в нете напишут: "да, мы с ней знакомы, она классная"  и родителям, тетям-дядям в случае юбилея напомнят.... Я уже неоднократно с такими случаями сталкивалась и поэтому пишу с такой уверенностью - это работает!!!

----------


## Volodя

*Ильич*,
 Ну для вас тема "свадьбы" может и есть "квадрат малевича", а для меня это неиссякаемая кладезь совершенных идей! Так что не болтайте ерундой!

Идти по-нужде и сходить по-нужде две фразы с *РАЗНЫМИ* смыслами!

----------


## Гвиола

*Марья*,Маришка, просто у тебя всегда есть работа! Поэтому в тебе и нет того яда,что сейчас закипает в Танюшке. Ей очень обидно,что она убила уйму времени на этот ( так необходимый ) заказ,а ей такой облом! У меня ( слава Богу) такого никогда не было,(если я поймала клиента в свои сети,значит он мой), но заказов нет. Сегодня позвонила мама невесты (у которой буду проводить выкуп) и стала мне перечислять всю дребедень которую она видит в магазине (следы, стишки из первого попавшегося сценария инета и пр.) и которая ей нравится.Так я ей полчаса объясняла и разжёвывала,что мы сделаем выкуп не как у всех,а то-то и то-то. И в конце концов она согласилась,сказав,"Ну,ладно,такую дрянь я всегда успею купить!" Девочки,обратите внимание на слово "дрянь"! Т.е она сама поняла, что это ширпотреб, а значит я ещё не потеряла дара убеждения! ( а уже мелькала такая мысля!:smile:)
И твои посты,Маришка, с каждым разом меня заставляют поверить в то,что всё будет! Просто ещё не пришло моё время! Спасибо тебе!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Гвиола*
Наташа, у меня есть подруга, мудрейший человек! Когда я начинаю брюзжать, что работы нет, она говорит: "Тебе Бог не просто дает время , а зачем-то.Подумай,зачем?" И я думаю, направляю свою кипучую энергию в подготовку к будущим "звездным" праздникам, в уход за собой, любимой, наконец! Все будет, девочки!

Третьи сутки сижу за компом, готовлю корпоратив «Рожденным в СССР» или «Назад в СССР». Роюсь по сайтам и плачу. Как хочу туда, где мама с папой еще были, и были молодыми. Где они меня носили через лужи под руки, и это  называлось «самоваром», где мы играли в «10 палочек» и в «Чины», где было долгим лето, время текло медленно. Туда, где мы делили одну пластинку «жувачки» на весь двор, когда приходил с моря всеми нами любимый дядя подружки. Хочу джинсы с мулей в виде чебурашки на попе, в которых мы важно расхаживали. Хочу в наш двор, по которому даже в темноте не приходило в голову проходить с боязнью.Хочу на наши дискотеки, которые еще совсем недавно назывались танцами, а  в наше время уже круто, по заграничному: дискотека. Хочу снова назначать свидания сразу двум мальчишкам и из-за угла наблюдать за их реакцией . 
Не могу сказать, что раньше жить было лучше, а теперь хуже.Детство у меня не было легким. Но ведь и сейчас , зачем Бога гневить, жить, опять же трудно, но хорошо же!
 Так почему на всех форумах, посвященным жизни в СССР все так ностальгируют о прошлом? Потому, что это было ДЕТСТВО, пусть непростое, но сказочное? НАШЕ ДЕТСТВО. И наша ЮНОСТЬ.
И очень жаль моих детей. У них нет такого дворового братства, таких игр, нет Пионерии, они не носятся по городу в поисках оставшихся в живых родственников Героя Советского Союза, не собирают макулатуру, не сидят у костра в трудовых лагерях. Ничего этого не заменят компьютеры  и наикрутейшие фильмы. А может, зря я так . 
Вот, расслабилась. Одна дома, грустно так стало. Решила с вами поделиться своей светлой грустью. Так радостно вспоминать свое совковое детство. Хорошо…

----------


## цветок

> Танюш, а я тебя не понимаю...нафига тебе такая мстительность? и нафига говорить все, что ты о них думаешь? Если ты уверена, что ты лучшая, а тот ведущий им праздник испоганит - они и так уже сами себя наказали, к чему еще эти твои звонки? Ты пойми, закон бумеранга никто не отменял еще... к тебе твоя вот такая телефонная агрессия обязательно вернется...точно также, как обязательно возвращается и позитив, возвращается в других заказах, в случайных, вдруг откуда ни возьмись выпавших банкетах.


Марья!Ты как всегда 100%права!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> *Не Подарочек*,
>  Тьфу-тьфу, пока прецедентов не было, чтобы уходили после того, как договорились конкретно. Уйти могут, если просто программу посмотрят или узнают, в цене колебаться будут, но ДО обсуждения процесса. Я так веду разговор, что к другому идти нет смысла...


Светочка. я не говорю о качестве работы, я говорю о порядочности клиентов...Молодоженам может все понравиться, а приедет тетя на праздник и давай "воду мутить", "Тю, да вы же задаток не дали, вот т. Даша лучше проведет и дешевле. Я ей уже сказала. я видела...все..." Молодожены и вынуждены будут уступить...
А так есть хороший аргумент- "мы отдали задаток"!:smile:

У меня случай был. невеста платье брала на прокат. И по какой то причине не успела оплатить задаток. Приехали гости  и привезли , в качестве, подарка, свадебное платье. И хочешь не хочешь- пришлось невесте одевать- что бы не обиделись гости дорогие....

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Это ж надо, девочке платье СВАДЕБНОЕ подарить! Бедняжка!

----------


## Ильич

> где было долгим лето, время текло медленно.


Как ты права.. время, словно мед, текло медленно, медленно.... и лето было доллллгггиимммм дооолгимммм...
а сейчас течет как газвода из сифона.. Быстро быстро...

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> Так почему на всех форумах, посвященным жизни в СССР все так ностальгируют о прошлом? Потому, что это было ДЕТСТВО, пусть непростое, но сказочное? НАШЕ ДЕТСТВО. И наша ЮНОСТЬ.


А мне кажется потому что тогда мы все были граждане очень большой и сильной страны, и мы были едины, и мы были не разобщены и был один за всех и все за одного и был человек человеку друг товарищ и брат, а не волк. И знали что бандитов поймают и расстреляют, поэтому и по двору ходили без опаски. А сейчас все отмажутся и правды нет.

----------


## KainskCherry

*Марья*,
 Марина,это не мстительность,это не чужие для меня люди,совсем не чужие..и сроду я так не поступала раньше..просто я весь сезон борюсь с пошлятиной и дешивизной,я здесь одна такая в нашем городе,а их 15 человек таких ведущих..не знаю,как обьяснить ,чтоб ты поняла меня..я после нашей встречи и разговоров в себе и своих сценариях даже зачатки подобного мусора убила..Работать неимоверно тяжело,потому что все привыкли к стриптизу и бананам между ног и жопкам накладным,семейникам в цветочек...а я им красоту предлагаю и высокое..Он забрал клиентов не потому,что костюмы хорошие или еще что-а потому,что вылил на меня ушат-а пара молоденькая,вот и повелись...Я им пожелала праздника,хотя этого и не будет.Это было для меня делом чести сделать здесь,в нашей глубинке свадьбу о которой они будут в Питере своем с теплотой вспоминать..обидно за все это...Каждый заказ приходится обьяснять людям-есть красивое,душевное..можно вот так и так,каждую свадьбу-как на войне я спасаю свидетеля от стриптиза всеми возможными способами...не хочу я и не могу так работать..Вот попыталась обьяснить,надеюсь,ты меня поймешь,я же работаю над собой,моя учительница!За критику-спасибо,конечно-это плохо с моей стороны так было поступить,но устала я от таких людей,очень..И как говорят,даже интеллигента хоть раз прорывает..видимо и меня тоже..

----------


## Марина Дудник

Танюшка!!! Хватит, хватит переживать!!! Всё будет ХОРОШО!!! Анатольевна узнавала!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## julia2222

> Так радостно вспоминать свое совковое детство.


Вот как-то не смогла пройти мимо Ваших сообщений, ребята, и не вставить свои пять копеек. Безусловно, очень много хорошего было в нашем советском детстве, Но, кроме того, что написали Вы, я ещё помню, как 12-летней девчушкой под диким проливным дождём в страшную грозу, под сверкающими молниями, бежала в магазин, чтобы занять очередь за сливочным маслом, при этом тащила за собой свою годовалую сестрёнку (ведь с ней можно было купить на 200 гр. больше). Когда мне в детстве хотели вылечить испуг, ни одна бабка не взялась, так как родители мои работали учителями (на виду у всех в посёлке) и я была не крещённая (как следствие, и сейчас не люблю летать самолётами, и ездить на большой скорости, правда орать перестала :Aga: , но боюсь до сих пор :Oj: ). А могли ли мы мечтать о путешествиях в дальние страны? Конечно же, нет! А наши дети могут не только мечтать, а могут поехать и посмотреть мир, да и мы, кстати, тоже. Так что, не зря говорят, что часто мы жалеем о том, что нельзя вернуть, а то, что имеем - не ценим. И вот, в даный момент,  я потихоньку готовлю отчёт об отдыхе в Форосе, где я провела чудесных 6 дней в компании позитивных и замечательных людей. Кстати, в советское время Форос был закрыт для простых смертных, так как там находился санаторий ЦК КПСС. А сейчас я трижды в год отдыхаю в этом, поистине райском уголке, и познакомила с ним уже 3-х наших форумчан: Eву-праздник, Курочку и Катю-тя. Так что Анютка  :flower:    не хандри, есть во всём и положительные стороны. Всем доброй ночи! :Aga:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> У них нет такого дворового братства, таких игр, нет Пионерии, они не носятся по городу в поисках оставшихся в живых родственников Героя Советского Союза, не собирают макулатуру, не сидят у костра в трудовых лагерях.


Знаешь, Ань, ты так точно подметила "штрихи эпохи" , которых нет у наших детей! А работая с детьми, я сама вижу перекосы "индивидуального подхода", когда он настолько индивидуален (развит, умён, эмоционален), но не может он пойти на компромисс. Не умеет, нет у многих чувства коллективизма: да ну его, буду немцем в войнушке, лишь бы игра получилась! Но такие перекосы можем корректировать мы, только внимания это требует, зато сейчас мы можем дать ребёнку больше. Развивающие игры и игрушки, технологии и подходы. Только раньше для детей что-то делали профкомы, шефы, ЖЕКи, в общем - чужие дети, вроде как кому-то были нужны. А сейчас - всё только на родителях. Но зато нет комсомольских собраний, круга позора и других прелестей. Вот, ещё вспомнила страшное слово "политинформация", которая была каждый день с первого класса и за опоздание на которую твоё имя автоматически включалось в школьные позорные газеты "Колючка" и "Молния":biggrin:! Правда, в "Молнии" и хорошее писали, про достижения и победы, а в "Колючке" только бяку...

Мы 3 года назад с мужем решили организовать хоть небольшую детскую площадку во дворе, потому что одна трава и погреба были. Сделали песочницу с соседом, лавочку построили. Покрасили те конструкции, которые там были, убрали сломанные, приварили стол теннисный, чтоб часом не убежал:wink:, сделали основу для мини-баскетбола. Покрышками от тропинки отгородили, да и для того ещё, чтоб никто из соседей не решился на площадке погреб соорудить:biggrin: .На песок и краску деньги собирали с трёх близлежащих домов(титанический труд, надо сказать, но того стоит). С тех пор - есть жизнь во дворе! И в войнушки начали играть уже после того, как появилась площадка. Нужны ли такие игры - вопрос, возможно, спорный. Но, когда они собираются, человек-12, в возрасте от 4 до 13, и гоняют с "блиндажа" до "базы", глаза горят, "Ура" раздаётся громогласное - я вспоминаю своих "Казаков-разбойников". И теплеет на душе... Даже иногда концерты дети у нас устраивают, как в моём детстве! Вот попозитвничаю чуть-чуть:

Вот мой агент 007 в супер - костюме:

----------


## Ильич

> А могли ли мы мечтать о путешествиях в дальние страны?


Ой гдея только не был, в итоге родину стал больше любить.. Чужие мы там...

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Хорошо тебе, Ильич, а мои мама с папой по Союзу чуть-чуть детей классными руководителями повозили, да ещё на практику в колхоз, подслонух и кукурузу полоть :Aga: :biggrin:! А свеклу детям не доверяли, только пед. коллективу:wink:...

----------


## Марья

> я после нашей встречи и разговоров в себе и своих сценариях даже зачатки подобного мусора убила..Работать неимоверно тяжело,потому что все привыкли к стриптизу и бананам между ног и жопкам накладным,семейникам в цветочек...а я им красоту предлагаю и высокое..Он забрал клиентов не потому,что костюмы хорошие или еще что-а потому,что вылил на меня ушат-а пара молоденькая,вот и повелись...





> Каждый заказ приходится обьяснять людям-есть красивое,душевное..можно вот так и так,каждую свадьбу-как на войне я спасаю свидетеля от стриптиза всеми возможными способами...не хочу я и не могу так работать..Вот попыталась обьяснить,надеюсь,ты меня поймешь,я же работаю над собой,моя учительница!За критику-спасибо,конечно-это плохо с моей стороны так было поступить,но устала я от таких людей,очень..


Танюша, я тебя очень хорошо понимаю, потому и написала тебе. А так бы пропустила бы твой пост и промолчала в тряпочку...Я очень хорошо помню того мужика в поезде из твоего города, с которым ехала из Новосибирска и как он мне сказал, что тебя просто никто нанимать не будет, если ты бананов делать не будешь....
Как бы ты не старалась, ты людей враз не переделаешь, и стремление к красивому и душевному не сформируешь. Кстати, о душевном я вообще ничего не рассказываю на предварительной встрече. Потому как само слово "дешевное" предполагает какую-то интимность, индивидуальность...а если об этом рассказывать как о сценарной заготовке, то вся эта душевность как раз и пропадает. Рассказывай им о том, о чем они хотят услышать, и о бананах рассказывай, если хотят...Ты пойми, люди не виноваты, что они не знают других праздников, а поэтому и не верят, что непошлое может быть смешным, веселым. Мне на последней свадьбе подружка невесты в курилке сказала фразу: "Вы - не тамада! Вы что-то другое, Вам надо другое слово придумать..." Для многих людей тамада - это вот такое, с яйцами, с бананами и они, наши заказчики, в этом не виноваты. Тебе свой маленький городишко придется потихоньку, постепенно убеждать, что праздники бывают другими. Именно постепенно, сначала убрав из сценария яйца, потом бананы... (это я условно). Ты предлагай им все, чего люди ждут, а делай по-своему...
И тот, который на тебя ушат вылил и заказ увел тоже не виноват...ну что с убогих возьмешь? им же тоже жить хочется....

Танюш, итог...Уж если ты сама для себя взяла планку - быть выше всех конкурентов в твоем городе, то будь выше ВО ВСЕМ! не уподобляйся им даже в самой мало-мальской мелочи.  Вот такой мой тебе "учительский наказ" :biggrin::wink: :flower:

----------


## julia2222

> Чужие мы там...


Согласна,Ильич! :Aga:  Чужие мы там, когда работать едем, а когда отдыхать - то очень даже свои! Ведь уровень комфортного отдыха в Крыму дороже, чем в Турции или Египте, а сервис не сравнить. Но я сама вижу положительные сдвиги в том же Форосе за последние 4 года, и цены становятся доступнее и обслуживающий персонал в кафе и ресторанах повежливее. Потому что, понимают, что всё больше туристов едут за границу отдыхать.

----------


## KainskCherry

*Марья*,
 Спасибо,засмущала,дорогая моя...а яиц у меня нету :Ok: ,и не было:smile:Одно радует,не смотря на их отсутствие-люди идут,у некоторых-по 2 заказа в месяц,а мы-работаем все лето,рученек не покладая,значит это кому-нибудь нужно!Пришел повар ресторана со своей девочкой,его брату в прошлом году проводила свадьбу,он аж визжал в трубку,когда нашел меня,посмотрели фотки и он сказал-Таня,ты так сильно изменилась...все-другое,из прошлого осталась только ты сама..а  мы не мыслим без тебя своей свадьбы.Я улыбнулась и взяла их.Так что-море позитива в нашей работеНадо стремиться и работать,искать новые решения..я уже не сойду с того пути,который избрала для себя...Всем желаю стоящих клиентов,в сердцах которых мы оставляем след!

----------


## Анжелла

> Так что не болтайте ерундой!


Вова, а какой это за ерундой Ильич болтает?:biggrin:

----------


## чижик

> Третьи сутки сижу за компом, готовлю корпоратив «Рожденным в СССР» или «Назад в СССР». Роюсь по сайтам и плачу. Как хочу туда, где мама с папой еще были, и были молодыми.


Почитала и вспомнила - у Шпаликова есть замечательное стихотворение :

По несчастью или к счастью
истина проста-
никогда не возвращайся 
в прежние места.

даже если пепелище 
выглядит вполне,
не найти того, что ищем 
ни тебе,ни мне...

Там дальше ещё замечательные строки, всё приводить не буду, кто захочет - найдите и прочитайте, как раз в тему...

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте дорогие! Вот такая радость. Вчера супруг привёз подарок из леса. Но я была вся на эмоциях и не заметила. А сегодня проснулась и увидела красоту.Так приятно!
[IMG]http://*********ru/781347.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skomorox

*Потёма*,

Кому не спиться в ночь глухую?:biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/771107.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

> Кому не спиться в ночь глухую?


Эхо: мнееее...мнеее...мне...!:biggrin:

----------


## Иринка 11

Доброе утро мои дорогие! сегодня самое замечательное утро, у нас с моим любимым мужем сегодня деревянная свадьба, вот думаю, забыл, сейчас позвоню, и напомню - поздравив первой, он уходит на работу в 6.30, а мы с дочей продолжаем сладко спать,так вот выхожу на кухню за мобилкой, а таааааам, обалденной красоты стоит роза, я потеряла дар речи, как приятно, аж мурашки по коже, он у меня редко бывает романтиком, но чтоб вот так, пропустив свой завтрак и сбегать за цветами, честно, не ожидала, приятно начинать утро на такой позитивной волне. 
А это я и мое любимое сокровище на последней свадьбе 25 июля! 

И вас дорогие мои я тоже очень сильно люблю, поэтому вы первые с кем я поделилась своим позитивом! Пусть каждое  ваше утро начинается только с добра, позитива и улыбки! Обнимаю всех!!!

----------


## Касатик

> он у меня редко бывает романтиком


Зато, метко!!! :Ok:  Мои поздравления такой интересной паре!!! :flower:

----------


## zizi

*Иринка 11*, поздравляю с годовщиной свадьбы! :flower: 

А я тоже получила свою порцию позитива и ехать далеко не пришлось. Были на Урале, озеро Тургояк, такая красотища рядом с нами. Вот полюбуйтесь немного.


Вода чистейшая.

----------


## zizi

А это берег такой каменистый.


Ну и конечно следы свадьбы.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Ирина, с юбилеем свадьбы!
*

Пять лет вы вместе - это не пустяк!
Обиды были? Пусть совсем не много.
Но счастливы вы все же. Это так.
Любовь всегда у вашего порога!
А к свадьбе деревянной мы подарим
Вот эти деревянные предметы.

[IMG]http://*********ru/768038.jpg[/IMG]

И пожеланья счастья вам направим,
И добрые на ваш совместный путь заветы!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Братцы я тоже хочу радостью своей поделиться :Whatever 02: 
К нам приехала свекровь из Архангельска.
3 года ее не видели , далеко живем ,трое суток добиралась.
Вы даже не представляете как мне повезло. Более позитивного и веселого человечка я еще не видела :Vishenka 34: .Теперь гуляем ее по полной.очень переживала что заказы помешают ей все показать, мы ведь с мужем в паре работаем, но тут мои родители программу ей организовали. Короче пока все клево. Она довольна. Сейчас есть свободная минутка  пока мои в аквапарке плюхаются. я сразу к вам.
.* Я ее обожаю*.Желаю и вам таких свекровушек чудесных :Tender: 

вот такая она у нас Таня крошечка,но для нас...просто ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ  :Oj:

----------


## Медведик

*senovaoxana*,
Хотела бы я чтоб моя невестка через ...цать лет так обо мне отзывалась))))  :Oj:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Оксана,
передай от меня привет землячке! И правда, такое лицо хорошее, милое!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*myworld7*,
передала. сейчас вместе сидим читаем. Всем спасибище :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

> Хотела бы я чтоб моя невестка через ...цать лет так обо мне отзывалась))))


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
Оксана, твоей свекрови очень повезло :smile:
Я Вас обеих поздравляю!!!

----------


## Ларико

Оксана! Так вы же с ней похожи!!!!!! Ну просто нереальное сходство! Привет свекровушке, вселитесь! Я на свадьбах ставлю песню "Свекровушка" и говорю, чтобы так и жили между собой, как в песне! И моя бабаушка всегда говорит: "Любите свою свекровь! Она родила и воспитала для вас ЛЮБИМОГО мужа!"

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/721998.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ElenaS

А нам наконец-то, после почти 9 месяцев ожидания, вернули паспорта ) и ура! теперь мой сын поедет в Москву на каникулы) привезет мне шоколадок всяких, мням-мням-мням )) 

А еще сегодня сыну сняли гипс, он забрал его на память, в Москву хочет взять, бабушке показать ))))

Еще завтра суббота, и мы снова все вместе будем дома: лежать, обниматься, целоваться, играть с детьми!

А еще, за окном летают какие-то огромные, мутированные бабочки. Так красиво и радостно от их крылышек!

----------


## Фея хорошего настроения

> Танюш, итог...Уж если ты сама для себя взяла планку - быть выше всех конкурентов в твоем городе, то будь выше ВО ВСЕМ! не уподобляйся им даже в самой мало-мальской мелочи.  Вот такой мой тебе "учительский наказ"


Я тоже такого мнения.Ведь если я работаю душевно и без пошлости,то почему я должна опускаться на уровень ниже пояса только потому ,что этого хочет клиент.Значит,это не мой клиент.Я стараюсь тянуть за собой гостей к лучшему и душевному и к философским некоторым размышлениям.Да,это трудно.Но опускаться до пошлости не собирюсь,даже если буду без работы.Даже когда из серии,что будут делать там боярин или дружка,а я тут типа не у дел.Но все дело в том ,что вы ведете эту свадьбу и кто-то зашел в тот момент когда уже действо пошло и человек не видел предисловия о том,что это не ваше предложение ,а гостей и дальше идет молва:" Ой была вчера на свадьбе ,там тамада такую пургу делала"Все,тема пошла и ваша репутация слегка уже подмочена,хотя вы этого и не делали.Так что иногда наверное лучше отказаться и  стоять на той планке,которую для себя взяли.Удачи!!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

> у нас с моим любимым мужем сегодня деревянная свадьба


Иринка! Хоть я и припоздала (не успеваю просматривать все темы), спешу поздравить тебя с твоим любимым с деревянной свадьбой! Желаю вам огромного счастья на долгие-долгие годы!


            Это вам цветочки с моей дачи.

              [IMG]http://*********ru/783450.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Oskar

Забежала, сказать всем приветик!!!Вся вся в подготовке к моей мафиозной свадьбе, наверное скоро приду с просьбами ... ждите :biggrin:
*Всех люблю!!!*Не теряйте меня  :069: 
Всех целую!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/732257.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
погода никакая... холодно и дождь лил ночью, а так хочется в лес.
Мы в прошедшие выходные в лесу рыжики собирали (после дождей пошли), такая вкуснятина...

----------


## Медведик

Всем доброе утро...у меня назрел такой вопрос: на кого из успешных и знаменитых женщин мира я похожу ВИЗУАЛЬНО.
Т.е. рост небольшой (156), лицо круглое, глаза серо-зелёные, волосы разного цвета и длинны (в зависимости от настроения)...
Со стороны виднее - потому и обратилась с этим вопросом..что скажите?
(Кто не видел вживую...можно посмотреть в профиле или в теме Песчаной Тамадеи, да и в этой теме много размещала)

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

По частям- улыбка-Джулии Робертс. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/767077m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/755813m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Не Подарочек*,
спасибо...но мне б вцелом протатип найти)))

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Академия бюджета и казначейства Министерства финансов Российской Федерации*  :Vah: 

УРА! УРА! УРА! Поздравьте мою дочь, новоиспечённую студентку!!!

----------


## maknata

> УРА! УРА! УРА! Поздравьте мою дочь, новоиспечённую студентку!!!


Поздравляю!Пусть ей легко учится, сессии будут беспроблемные, а преподы - любимые! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Медведик*,
 Ленусь, смотрю, вспоминаю Песчаное.. как мне кажется похожа ты на Орнелу Мути..

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlarks*,
Поздравляю!!!!! Вы с дочкй сделали ЭТО)))))

*maknata*,
спасибо!

----------


## maknata

*Медведик*,
 Сравниваем..
 и

----------


## Курица

> Всем доброе утро...у меня назрел такой вопрос: на кого из успешных и знаменитых женщин мира я похожу ВИЗУАЛЬНО.


http://www.ippnou.ru/article.php?idarticle=001665 вот тут глянь, Ленусь, и выбери сама!
(шепотом):"А что, надо внедриться в мир БОГАААААТЫХ"???????????:rolleyes::redface:
Причем- в ЕЕ шкуре? ОООООООООООО!!!

----------


## Медведик

*Курица*,
спасибо Танюш)))) хи-хи ..просто в очередной раз дилема ... (эх люблю я себе голову поморочить): в какой цвет выкрасить волосы, какую стрижку сделать, как выглядеть на 100% и на 20 лет моложе))))
Вот и ищу прототип успешный и проработанный специалистами (стилистами, парикмахерами, визажистами)  :Oj: 
А так как в эту тему заходят люди позитивные и озывчивые - надеюсь на помощь  :Aga:

----------


## Djazi

> Всем доброе утро...у меня назрел такой вопрос: на кого из успешных и знаменитых женщин мира я похожу ВИЗУАЛЬНО.


Ленусь,  ты такая обаятельная и привлекательная. Зачем тебе быть похожей на кого-то?
 Но если уж тебе так интересно, то вот тебе программа, которая поможет узнать, на кого из знаменитостей ты похожа. Тебе же останется только загрузить свою фотку. Причём желательно, если фото будет анфас и только лицо. Но тебе придётся там бесплатно зарегистрироваться. Я уже и не помню, какой у меня был результат. Надо ещё попробовать.
http://celebrity.myheritage.com/FP/C...ecognition.php

----------


## Медведик

> Зачем тебе быть похожей на кого-то


Нет... просто все мы на кого то похожи)))) Но оплатить работу высоквалифицированных специалистов может не каждый, звёзды же тратят на это уйму денег. Так вот - это один из способов не ошибиться в подбре гардероба, макияжа и причёски - найти прототипы и "подглядеть" за ними :wink:
Спасибо за ссылку  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 25 минут*



> http://celebrity.myheritage.com/FP/C...ecognition.php


очень интересная штучка...только вот грузишь фотки с разным цветом волос - и совсем других "на тебя похожих" выдают)

----------


## вокся

*Медведик*,
а я сама над собой давеча издевалась... Может стоит таким образом подобрать причёску, цвет краски? Конечно, выглядит всё несколько искусственно, как-то неестественно. Но теперь я на 500 % уверенна, что моя идея стать светлее, вплоть до блондинки, останется просто идеей. И макияж можно подобрать... Впрочем, по этим фоткам это заметно и понятно.))))
[IMG]http://*********ru/735352.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/736376.jpg[/IMG]
я это делала вот здесь
http://www.marykay.ru/beauty/virtual-make-up-new/

----------


## Медведик

*вокся*,
так у меня то натуральные эксперименты есть
щас выложу:





белой тоже была - но фоток электроных нет...вот

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Медведик*,
Мне ты нравишься блондинкой ( и как 1 фото)-просто как солнышко ! :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

*optimistka17*,
 есть в полном образе)))))

----------


## Курица

> Мне ты нравишься блондинкой ( и как 1 фото)-просто как солнышко


Леночка, я ЦЕЛИКОМ И ПОЛНОСТЬЮ согласна!!!!!!!!Если надо-подпишусь кровью(куриной!:biggrin:) Я, конечна,влюблена в ЛЮБОГО Медведика, но в первом образе цвет волос-мне кажется-супер! :Aga: 

А ту "красоту",Людмил, я б убрала... (ИМХО)

----------


## Медведик

*Курица*,
спасибо Танюш...только вот не знаю получится ли крашенные рыже-чёрные волосы сделать блонд или русыми...
Блин...периодически у меня наступает эта ломка...хочется себя изменить...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
Спасибо Люд...это я мелироанная была..три года - потом поднадоело - и начала эксперименты очередные... НАдо сказать честно что на этой фотке я просто при парадно-выходном прикиде, макияже, укладке - что тоже немаловажно ;)

----------


## вокся

> так у меня то натуральные эксперименты есть


Классно! :Ok:  А я как та ёлка - и зимой, и летом... Пару раз отдавалась в руки "профи" и пару же раз крайне неудачно...((( Поэтому, нет ничего лучше, чем природный цвет:wink:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> в первом образе цвет волос-мне кажется-супер!


Вся согласная...))) :Ok:

----------


## Djazi

> Блин...периодически у меня наступает эта ломка...хочется себя изменить...


У меня тоже, но вот всё же блонд ближе мне тоже. Лена, а не попробовать ли тебе ярусы: снизу белый, а сверху  пусть пока черный остаётся. Ты знаешь, что я ещё делаю иногда, когда хочу провести очередной эксперимент с цветом волос? Я иду в магазин париков и начинаю искать свой имидж:wink:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А ещё попробуй чёрновороной цвет, нам зеленоглазым, ой как идёт! Я  даже сама не ожидала такого эффекта, вообще другой образ!

----------


## Медведик

> снизу белый, а сверху  пусть пока черный остаётся.


очень интересно! главное чтоб прокрасился)))



> чёрновороной цвет


на одной из оток как раз чёрный...только я там не накрашенная
Спасибо  :flower:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

[IMG]http://*********ru/765053.gif[/IMG]

Вот это вам, милые, замечательные мои девчонки и ребята! А я побежала дальше. Позавчера только добралась наконец до дома и компа, и вот неожиданно сообщили, что мы поступили и надо 3 августа привезти оригиналы документов. Значит завтра снова в путь. Второй месяц я бомжую в Москве:biggrin: Зароботки тяжёлые и, к сожалению, пока небольшие, жилья нет. Дочка три раза приезжала, распихивали документы, стояли длинные очереди, проходили собеседования. Заскочив домой в Пензу с огромным желанием по-человечески помыться, толком постирать, убрать квартиру (мама руку сломала) и пообщаться наконец с любимыми кошками (их теперь четыре, котёнка подобрали), понимаю, что всё это придётся делать наспех, но оно того стОит, надеюсь. Положительные моменты тоже есть, у меня появился частный ученик в Москве. Хорошие деньги за урок (после пробного урока сами предложили больше, чем просила). Я воспряла духом. :smile:
Мечтаю, что как-нибудь выдастся пара свободных дней, засяду за комп и прочитаю наконец и про песчаную тамадею и отчёты о проведённых и "Позитив"...
Спасибо вам за моральную поддержку. Мысленно я с вами, хотя возможности писать сейчас совсем нет. Всех люблю и желаю удачи и всего самого наилучшего!!!
До новой встречи, мои дорогие! Пока...пока...

----------


## Медведик

*Ksana tenlarks*,
удачи вам - тебе сил и терпения...дочке успехов в учёбе - и ВЕЗЕНИЯ...и ИЗОБИЛИЯ!!!!

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Девчат - кто нибудь разбирается в цветотипах??? Мне кажется я либо Зима, либо Весна. Как думаете?

----------


## Курица

> Девчат - кто нибудь разбирается в цветотипах??? Мне кажется я либо Зима, либо Весна. Как думаете?


Думаю-ЗИМА, и вот почему:

_“ЗИМА” – удивительный мир контрастов

Олицетворяет холодное цветовое направление. Это самый яркий тип женской внешности. Преобладают холодные, контрастные и яркие краски.
Кожа – двух типов: а) очень светлая, белая, розовато-голубоватая, прозрачная и чистая, как фарфоровая, без румянца; б) южный тип - оливковая или смуглая, но с холодным оттенком. Способна к пигментации, быстро загорает, при этом приобретает нежный оливковый тон. Волосы. Как правило, жгучие темные: темно-пепельные, темно-коричневые, иссиня-черные, хотя могут быть и платиновые блондинки. На волосах отчетливо заметен холодный пепельный блеск. Темные ресницы и брови. Волосы создают контраст со светлым, фарфоровым цветом кожи. Глаза – темно-карие, зеленые, темно-синие, серые (кроме светлых) с яркими белками. Губы – сочные с синеватым оттенком.

Представительницы данного типа внешности: Синди Кроуфорд, Наталья Орейро, Элизабет Тейлор, Наталья Варлей, Любовь Полищук._

----------


## ПУХОВА

Нашла  на просторах инета. Если  кого-то повторю, сорри.:rolleyes:

У каждого пьянства свой запах особый: Ликёр пахнет тайных фантазий свободой. Шампанское пахнет кокетством и флиртом. Разбитая морда - разбавленным спиртом. Развратом и страстностью пахнет коньяк. Взрывным позитивом - абсент натощак. Вино отдаёт дорогим рестораном.От вермута пахнет хихиканьем пьяным. Коктейлями пахнут дебош и кураж. Закваской хмельною воняет алкаш. Утратой способности двигаться - водка. Стремленьем по бабам пройтись - виски стопка. Джин пахнет желаньем нажраться красиво. Желаньем отлить отличается пиво. Похмельем тяжёлым с утра - арманьяк... И только лишь трезвость не пахнет никак!!!

----------


## Ильич

Проснувшись утром после пьянки, 

Он бросил взгляд на календарь: 

Пора подумать о подарках, 

Глядишь - и кончится февраль 

Придумать - дело не момента... 

Не покупать же, скажем, торт? 

А может в поисках презента 

Махнуть сперва в «Ювелирторг»? 

Сверкают бликами алмазы 

Струится золотая цепь... 

Брильянты? Для моей заразы? 

Восьмого марта? Офигеть... 

А может, сумочку какую... 

Вон ту, с эмблемой «Дэ энд Ге»... 

А сколько..? СКОЛЬКО??? Я психую??? 

у цены... ни фига ж себе. 

Неделю бегал в магазины 

Роше, Ланком и Л'Этуаль, 

Полдня потратил на картины, 

Чесал затылок на хрусталь 

Смотрел наборчик маникюрный 

С названьем странным «Золинген» 

Платочек приглядел ажурный 

Не то... не то... не то совсем. 

Потом подумал про колготки 

И не решившись и на них 

Купил ей ПЯТЬ БУТЫЛОК ВОДКИ! 

Пусть будет праздник у двоих!

----------


## Ларико

Моему Львёночку сегодня два года и шесть месяцев, два с половиной!!!!!! Мамина радость!:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Моему Львёночку сегодня два года и шесть месяцев, два с половиной!!!!!! Мамина радость


Ларисочка!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!
Пусть растет здоровым на радость счастливой мамочке!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

> Моему Львёночку сегодня два года и шесть месяцев, два с половиной!!!!!! Мамина радость


   Какая ПРЕЛЕСТЬ!

Ларочка! Здоровья, счастья, радости всей вашей семье!

----------


## laro4ka09

> Моему Львёночку сегодня два года и шесть месяцев, два с половиной!!!!!! Мамина радость!



[IMG]http://*********ru/723842m.jpg[/IMG] 

Сильным будь, дружок, с пеленок!
Ты по гороскопу - Львенок!
ЛЕВ на солнышко похож -
Так же ярок и хорош!

[IMG]http://*********ru/722818m.jpg[/IMG]

Ларочка, счастья. радости и здоровья тебе и твоему ЛЬВЕНКУ!!!

----------


## Медведик

> Моему Львёночку сегодня два года и шесть месяцев, два с половиной


Поздравляю!!!!!! Желаю Львёночку счастливую мамочку и море радости)

----------


## Djazi

> Моему Львёночку сегодня два года и шесть месяцев, два с половиной!!!!!! Мамина радость!


Лариса, поздравляю :flower: . Вон какой защитник мамкин подрастает, скоро он будет твоим личным телохранителем и не даст в обиду свою мамочку НИКОМУ!!!
 И правда, похож на очаровательного такого Львёночка:smile:

----------


## sokolixa

> Моему Львёночку сегодня два года и шесть месяцев, два с половиной!!!!!! Мамина радость!


Желаю маме и Львёночку здоровья и счастья,
чтобы Львёночек маму не огорчал - был "белым и пушистым" :wink:!


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Гляньте, чего попалось в Инете (слегка подверглось коррекции :biggrin:):

*Друзья*
НЕНАСТОЯЩИЕ друзья никогда не просят пожрать
НАСТОЯЩИЕ - причина того, что жрать у тебя в доме нечего
НЕНАСТОЯЩИЕ друзья называют твоих родителей дядя... тетя...
НАСТОЯЩИЕ называют их мам... пап...
НЕНАСТОЯЩИЕ вытащат тебя из тюрьмы и будут вспоминать твою ошибку всю оставшуюся жизнь
НАСТОЯЩИЕ будут сидеть рядом на нарах и говорить: "да, мы вляпались, но ... весело было"
НЕНАСТОЯЩИЕ никогда не видели твоих слез
НАСТОЯЩИЕ рыдают вместе с тобой
НЕНАСТОЯЩИЕ одалживают твои вещи и возвращают через пару дней
НАСТОЯЩИЕ держат твое дерьмо у себя в шкафу так долго, что забывают о том, что оно твое
НЕНАСТОЯЩИЕ знают о тебе кое-что
НАСТОЯЩИЕ могли бы написать отдельную книгу о тебе с твоими же комментариями
НЕНАСТОЯЩИЕ покинут тебя, если так предпочтет толпа
НАСТОЯЩИЕ надерут всем задницу, если толпа предпочтет покинуть вас
НЕНАСТОЯЩИЕ позвонят перед приездом
НАСТОЯЩИЕ воспользуются запасным ключом под ковриком и заорут: "Я ДОМА"
НЕНАСТОЯЩИЕ ненадолго
НАСТОЯЩИЕ навсегда.
Главное помнить, что настоящих друзей сложно найти, легко потерять....
И невозможно забыть!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

> Моему Львёночку сегодня два года и шесть месяцев, два с половиной!!!!!! Мамина радость!


поздравляю вас обоих!!! а Львеночек-то мамина копия :smile: значит будет очень счастливым  :Preved:

----------


## Курица

> Моему Львёночку сегодня два года и шесть месяцев, два с половиной!!!!!! Мамина радость!


Лариса, сколько интересного ждет тебя(вас) еще впереди- первая пятерка и первая любовь, выпускной и поступление, свадьба и дети...Его дети-твои внуки...КАКАЯ долгая и интересная жизнь у вас впереди!!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/727958.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Бегу поделиться с вами радостью, дорогие добрые люди. Меня отпустили в отпуск! Я это говорю, и слезы , почему-то наворачиваются. Объясняю. В течение последних лет я не могла уехать от своего агентства НИКУДА. В этом году решила:еду. Так родная налоговая инспекция приказала мне в разгар отпуска прибыть к ним на налоговую проверку... Сегодня ездила в это страшное место. И они РАЗРЕШИЛИ мне отдохнуть!Ура! Я еду! Отдыхать!

----------


## optimistka17

> Ура! Я еду! Отдыхать!
> __________________


А где отдыхать собираешься?

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*optimistka17*,



> А где отдыхать собираешься?


Все удивляются, когда я рассказываю, куда поеду.Но об этом месте я грезила лет12. Во , снова пригласили! Безлюдный остров в лесу.Холодное Белое море.Трещечка на удочку.Семужка, икорка.Полный кайф! Еду еще северее, чем живу. Недалеко от Мурманска.И дочку маленькую с собой везу. Старшая в первый раз со мной ездила. С тех пор рыбу из магазина не ест совсем.О!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*myworld7*,

Аня, желаю хорошо отдохнуть в отпуске,незабываемых впечатлений, вообщем:
[IMG]http://*********ru/726962.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

Анечка! Счастливо тебе съездить в отпуск!!!


А я хочу рассказать опять о своем Льве:biggrin: Недавно обнаружила, что по домашнему каналу повторяют сериал "не родись красивой". И я иногда включаю, как раз в это время Лёву из ванной достаю и даю пить молоко, пока одеваю. Так он с таким замиранием смотрит! Особенно, когда в начале песня и титры. Дело в том, что я беременная как раз на этот сериал подсела и смотрела весь! Видимо сейчас "вспоминает" сынок мой. Так вот. Сегодня была последняя серия, где Пушкарева выходит замуж. Там кричат "Горько!" и жених целует невесту. Мой Лёва берет меня за шею, резко разворачивает к себе и целует! Я ухохоталась! И так несколько раз. Там кричат горько, а сынок тут же.Очень даже умело. Он вообще целуется хорошо уже давно. Но чтобы повторять... видимо надо мультики смотреть...:biggrin:

----------


## sokolixa

Всем-всем доброе утро!

Улыбнуло:

- Любимый, скажи, я красивая?
- Да...
- А подробнее?
- Да, красивая...

Женщину нельзя утопить в роскоши.
Она купалась в ней, и будет купаться!

Чего хотят женщины?
- Женщины хотят, чтоб всё было так, как они хотят!

Преподаватель:
- У нас в России испокон веков всегда было три вопроса:
первый - "Кто виноват?";
второй - "Что делать?".
А кто знает третий вопрос?
Молчание. Молодой человек с первой парты:
- Ты меня уважаешь?

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/745446.gif[/IMG]

*Прикололся* (из газеты)

Сидим, значит, на прошедших выходных на даче. Время 3 часа ночи, алкоголь из крови не собирается уходить и тут у одного моего сотоварища приходит в голову идиотская мысль - звонить на городские телефонные номера и прикалываться: - Извините, сейчас около вас стадо баранов не пробегало?! Разумеется сонные уфимцы говорят: - Какие бараны? Идите на ..! Имейте совесть! и т.д. Но один перец просто поразил. Создалось впечатление, что он ждал нашего звонка. Итак, следующий диалог: - Извините, сейчас около вас стадо баранов не пробегало?! - А ты что, отстал? Все ПЛАКАЛЪ(и)!!!

----------


## ElenaS

Каждые несколько дней мне снятся девочки с форума % ))

Сначала приснилась Ларико. Она вела свадьбу, и так все интересно было, необычно, все старалась запомнить.

Через несколько дней приснилась Алина, такая красивая.

А сегодня приснилась Djazi. Только со стрижкой. Я еще вокруг нее кругами ходила, присматривалась: она- не она )))

Наверное, у меня форумная зависимость, о которой так долго писали большевики ))

Из позитивных заметок.

К нам в садик как-то прилетали утки, часто приходят белки. Мы для них орешки покупаем и бросаем в травку, или около двери аккуратной кучкой складываем. Сидим сегодня в саду, мышонок прибегает. Без страха и упрека такой малюсенький хулиган, подбегает к орешкам, берет в зубы орех, который примерно в половину от размера его тела, и радостно в кусты. ) Не только муравьи тяжести носят, но и мышата, как оказалось.

А еще, гуляли недавно. Идет семья. Трое детишек в возрасте до 6 лет и одного крошку мама в коляске толкает. А рядом с ней идет муж. Смотрит с таким неперадаваемым обожанием! Смотрит, и за попу пощупывает, хулиган ))

----------


## Volodя

> Каждые несколько дней мне снятся девочки с форума % ))


:eek::biggrin: Было и у меня однажды... Я думал только у меня такое может быть!  :Vah: Вдаваться в подробности не стану.:biggrin:

----------


## ElenaS

> :eek::biggrin: Было и у меня однажды... Я думал только у меня такое может быть! Вдаваться в подробности не стану.:biggrin:


В моих снах все прилично было )))))))

----------


## Анатольевна

Друзья! У меня проблемка!
Завтра несу котят на актировку (регистрировать, детские паспорта получать) - и по клубному календарю нам надо дать им клички на букву *У*.
Помогите придумать, а???
Котята - мальчики, и надо, чтобы клички сочетались с приставкой ... Зеста Бонапарт. И в то же время, чтобы потом кота можно было на основе официальной клички как-то сокращённо и ласково звать...
Заморочено, да? А я каждый раз так страдаю, когда надо котятам имена давать...

----------


## Djazi

> А сегодня приснилась Djazi. Только со стрижкой. Я еще вокруг нее кругами ходила, присматривалась: она- не она )))


Леночка, а что за стрижка? И как  мне? Вот интересные сны у тебя:smile: А мне всё  то яйца приснятся, то ещё мура какая-нибудь...



> Вдаваться в подробности не стану.


Вова, а нам интересно в подробностях:wink: Сказал А, говори Б:smile:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> нам надо дать им клички на букву У.


Мне только одно имя пришло на ум Урри Зеста Бонапарт

----------


## ElenaS

> Помогите придумать, а???


может, Уильям
сокращенно от него - Билл

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Леночка, а что за стрижка? И как  мне? Вот интересные сны у тебя:smile: А мне всё  то яйца приснятся, то ещё мура какая-нибудь...


Волосы покороче были, а цвет как на аватаре.
Мне показалось, что с длинными лучше, или привычней просто)

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Друзья! У меня проблемка!
> ...


Улрика
Уитни
Умка
Ульяна
Улисс
Ума
Уолден
Уотсон
Уилфред
Уитби

----------


## Djazi

> может, Уильям


 Я тоже подумала про это имя.
 Короче, Инесса, вот тебе список, выбирай:
Уллис             Ураган
Урал
Уран
Урбан
Урдан
Урка
Уркан
Урли
Урман
УРРИ
Урмас
Урсик
Урус
Усама
Усмех
Успех 
Улон
Улье
Ульжор
Ульнар
Ульф
Уман
Умик
Умка
Унгар
Уникум
Ункас
Уокер
Упс
Ура
Уська
Утан
Утес
Утюг
Уфо
Учан
Учар
Ученый
Ушастик
Ушик
Ушки
Уэльс
Убар
Убийца мышей 
Угроза
Угрюм
Угрюмый
Уджер
Уильям
Уинстон
Укроп
Уксус
Укуки
Улар
Улаф
Ули
Улисс 
Ураган
Думаю, что есть из чего выбрать? :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Вот мне нравится сочетание УСАМА Зеста Бонапарт. Ну, и УНИКУМ ещё так ничего звучит

----------


## Анатольевна

Лена, Оля, спасибо! :flower: 
Как паЧпорта получим - напишу, как назвались!

----------


## чижик

Мой позитив- собственная серебрянная свадьба
[IMG]http://*********ru/766720.jpg[/IMG]
попробую ещё пару фоток загрузить
[IMG]http://*********ru/756480.jpg[/IMG]
и ещё одну попробую
[IMG]http://*********ru/755456.jpg[/IMG]
Платья на подружках "невесты" - все мои,приобретённые благодаря форуму, Ане Сенс и Люде Оптимистке, а также Люде Пуховой

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Ой, забыла добавить, я - в красном. Зажигаю! Только фотки очень большие получились, опять что-то не то нажала. вот ещё одну попробую поменьше сделать
[IMG]http://*********ru/748288m.jpg[/IMG]
Ну вот, эта должна быть поменьше. Мужчины за моей спиной - муж и сын.

----------


## Медведик

*Анатольевна*,
Ури-Ури (где кнопка? :biggrin:)
Улётик
Ум
Ус

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*чижик*,
Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sokolixa

> чижик,
> Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
Присоединяюсь!!!

----------


## Ларико

*чижик*,
 Поздравляю!!!! Ты такая кнопочка на фоне своих мужчин! Теперь курс на золото! Удачи и любви!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*чижик*,
Лена, поздравляю! Ой как хорошо первое фото! Видно, что сзади  фотография со свадьбы и так же невеста на руках. Вот на золотой свадьбе желаю вам сделать такую же фотографию, но уже на фоне этой!!!

----------


## Volodя

*Djazi*,
*ElenaS*,
  Да всё прилично было... :tongue:

----------


## KAlinchik

*чижик*,
 ПО-ЗДРА-ВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!
безграничной любви!
 а мужчины у тебя и правда- просто супер!

----------


## Марья

*чижик*,
Леночка, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!! Фотки просто обалденные - ты самая настоящая невеста! И, честно говоря, 25 лет под сомнением...ну розовую свадьбу я б еще допустила....но серебряная...никак не тянешь.... И мальчики твои...ты на их фоне Дюймовочка просто....  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Ребята, а со мной случилась следующая история.
Вчера днем поступило SMS-сообщение следующего содержания: « Это мой новый номер.Закинь,пож- та, 200-250 рублей, потом все объясню». И подписано именем хорошо знакомого человека. Я знаю, что этого человека нет в городе, отсутствует по очень важному делу, в голове: «Наверное,что-то случилось..» Звоню ему по старому №-не отвечает, по новому, с которого сообщение- « вне зоны, перезвоните позже». Собралась бежать уже, оплачивать в автомат, потом думаю,что не знаю, какой компании принадлежит новый номер (начинается 906..), начала у знакомых спрашивать, они меня охладили немного, что нужно все-таки уточнить , к чему такая срочность. Потом я дозвонилась по старому телефону до знакомого, он очень удивился,ничего не знает. А вечером подруга сказала, что ей точно такое же сообщение пришло на ее сотовый. Далее выясняется, что еще одной знакомой подобное сообщение приходило около месяца назад , правда,  без подписи. 
Вот такие дела происходят в нашем городе. Никто не сталкивался с подобным?

----------


## Volodя

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
 Называется ЛОХОТРОН. Итак, вам приходит сообщение с просьбой пополнить ему счёт, и что у него новый номер. Сообщение будет подписано толко именем: Допустим Саша или Таня. Эти имена встречаются очень часто и в каждой компании друзей есть Саша или Таня. Если подписана и фамилия-значит кто-то из знакомых не хочет тратиться на свои переговоры с мобильного.

----------


## чижик

> чижик,
> Лена, поздравляю! Ой как хорошо первое фото! Видно, что сзади фотография со свадьбы и так же невеста на руках.


Ну да, правильно. Это мы так веселились- переодевались, пытались фотки делать, как тогда, 25 лет назад и т.д.
Девочки-мальчики! Всем спасибо за поздравления! О-ч-ч-чень приятно!

----------


## Курица

> Ну да, правильно. Это мы так веселились- переодевались, пытались фотки делать, как тогда, 25 лет назад и т.д.


25 — не много и не мало, 
В общем, вы держались молодцом, 
Мы хотим поздравить вас *с началом* 
И хотим поздравить вас *с концом.* 
*Для начала* наши пожелания 
Счастья, молодости и любви. 
Чтобы на рассвете вместо звона (будильника)
Вас будили только соловьи,
Чтобы вы всегда держались рядом, 
Помогли друг другу в трудный час, 
Чтобы все семейные преграды 
В этой жизни были не для вас. 
*А насчет конца*, так это проще, 
Мы хотим вам скромно пожелать, 
*Чтобы все проблемы и заботы 
Кончились на цифре 25.*

----------


## Djazi

> Мой позитив- собственная серебрянная свадьба


Так вот какая ты оказывается красавица- наша Гульчатай, наконец-то открыла своё личико:) Давай фото в аватар!
Лена, ты выглядишь просто на все 100 и мужчины твои хороши. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Лена, с юбилеем!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/767775.jpg[/IMG]
Серебряная свадьба - серебряный призер, 
Высокая вершина житейских трудных гор. 
Серебряные кони до цели не домчат, 
Когда в пути не правит семейный добрый лад 
Рука в руке всегда - и в счастье, и в невзгоде. 
Звенит хрустальная струна на трепетнейшей ноте. 
Не вырастит богатство любви роскошный сад. 
Серебряная свадьба - дороже всех наград.

----------


## чижик

> Так вот какая ты оказывается красавица- наша Гульчатай, наконец-то открыла своё личико:) Давай фото в аватар!


Да не хочу в аватар чего-то...Ну не знаю, почему, ну лазят тут всякие по форуму, чужие...Даже объяснить не могу, почему не хочу.
А за слова хорошие ещё раз всем спасибо большущее!

----------


## Иринка 11

*Чижик,
 Лена поздравляю вас с мужем с серебряной свадьбой! Любви вам огромной!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  

А я сегодня дорогие мои  сижу и весь день наслаждаюсь, как моя доча, которой 13  августа исполнится 4 года, научилась говорить "Р", так классно, правда почему то у неё получается только после согласных, после гласных пока никак, весь день ходит и твердит "друг, дрова, драка, дровосек, драсьте".....дети наша радость и наши цветы....  
"вот она моя розочка"....

----------


## KAlinchik

*Иринка 11*,
 ух ты, какая!
здоровская!!!!!!!
просто класс!
у нас, когда научилась Р выговаривать, вставляла везде, где можно и нельзя...:biggrin:
такие слова иногда выдавала: вместо молоко - мороко и т.д....

----------


## Иринка 11

> такие слова иногда выдавала: вместо молоко - мороко и т.д....


думаю у нас такие перлы еще впереди..... :Aga:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Завидую!!!! А мой сынуля так и не научился Р выговаривать... Зато девки млеют от его французского прононса.... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Он на новый год у меня снегурил в "Снегурочка приглашает" так ко мне подходили бабы моего возраста  - с парнишкой познакомиться....:eek: :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

Всем здравствуйте!!!
Я тут ночью спрашивала, как можно назвать котят на букву "У".  Девочки мне помогали с выбором.
Мы, идя в клуб, настроились уже было на Урмаса и Уильяма...)
Нас жестоко обманули!!! Пока мы дошли, была уже буква "Ф"!!!
А у нас под рукой ни шпаргалки, ни интернета!!!
Пришлось в срочном порядке, "от балды", называть котят Филиппом и Феликсом))) Бонапартовичами...)))
Так что наши кошкодети теперь при паспортах! Прописаны и зарегистрированы!)))

----------


## Гвиола

*Иринка 11*, а мой "Р" не говорит,но в некоторых словах бывает и проговаривается. А дочурка твоя просто обалденная!!!

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
Ой,РЖУНИМАГУ!
Загадка: У Пети 12 яблок, у Лёши 8 яблок, а у Васи в ..опе соль. Кто бежал последним из колхозного сада? 
------ --- - -------------------
Задайте другу следуюший вопрос: Винни Пух - свинья или кабан? И наслаждайтесь. 90% отвечают - свинья, хотя правильный ответ - медведь. 
--------------------------------------
Тост:
"Так уж получилось, что в этом году за нашим Новогодним столом часто звучит слово кризис.
Давайте же выпьем за то, чтобы в следующем году за ним не прозвучало слово .........ец". 
-----------------------------
У женщин в жизни три периода:
в первом они мотают нервы своему отцу, во втором - мужу, в третьем - зятю. 
---------------------------------
Я этих мужиков терпеть не могу!. Вот как увижу мужика, и всё - терпеть не могу! 
----------------------------------
Сперва правда была на нашей стороне, но потом они достали арматуру... 
---------------------------------
Все мужики - сволочи, а те, кто не сволочи, с теми скучно. 
----------------------------------
У русского народа никогда нет плана действий. Он всем страшен своей импровизацией

*Добавлено через 36 минут*
Настоящий интеллигент никогда не скажет - "как была дура-дурой, так ею и осталась",
он скажет - "время над ней не властно".

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> *Чижик,
>  Лена поздравляю вас с мужем с серебряной свадьбой! Любви вам огромной!* 
> 
> А я сегодня дорогие мои  сижу и весь день наслаждаюсь, как моя доча, которой 13  августа исполнится 4 года, научилась говорить "Р", т
> ]


Вот и еще одна победа. взрослеет твоя розочка..... :flower: 

 А мне приснилось, что я сьела микрофон, :Vah:  так. потихоньку на протяжении свадьбы откусывала, лизала по немножко, что к окончанию вечера , держала уже его буквально в двух пальчиках. как маленький чупа-чупс....:biggrin:
Что бы это значило?? или это диагноз??

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А мне приснилось, что я сьела микрофон


Ну в какую тему не зайду, везде намешат :biggrin: Рита. а озвучка при этом какая была?Ты вспомни... Если про сто балерин, значит к хорошей закуске под выпивку. А если эротичная какая.....:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

*Не Подарочек*,
 :eek: шота новенькое... Может, закажем на фабрике шоколадной шоколадные микрофоны ? :biggrin: Новый вариант шоколадных зайцев:tongue:



> А если эротичная какая.....


 :rolleyes:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Volodя*,
Детям спать пора.:mad:

----------


## Инна Р.

Мне однажды ссылку давали на ролик - где певец нечаянно заглатил микрофон - страх такой!!!:frown: Ой, извините - это уже не позитив. :Vah:

----------


## Djazi

> Мне однажды ссылку давали на ролик - где певец нечаянно заглатил микрофон - страх такой!!!:frown: Ой, извините - это уже не позитив.


Вот,для тех, кто хочет на ночь глядя позитива, эта ссылка:smile::
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-KhzsPw8GI

Мне вот интересно, а чем всё закончилось? Он жив остался?

----------


## tatusya

Всем доброе утро. Я желаю всем прекрасного дня, целый день счастливых улыбок, а главное- здоровья. Я вчера провела юбилей. 40 чел. мэрии. Думала умру. Ничего- выжила. Да еще как.Возвращалась с букетом роз из 13 штук. И на 28.09 получила новый заказ. 60 лет мэру города.Я на 6 дней выпадаю из реала. Сегодня-свадьба, завтра и воскресенье-свадьба. И вечером я еду в Крым. Приеду 13.08 вечером. Всех люблю и целую. Удачных выходных.

----------


## Касатик

Доброе утро, страна волшебников и фей!!! Всем прекрасного дня и отличного плодотворного вечера!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/743205m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Ребята, всем таких вот заказчиков!:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Доброе утро, страна волшебников и фей!!!


Натальюшка, так улыбнуло!!!! 


А я с анекдотом из моей жизни. Я тут на медне туфли купила, и как "дурень со ступой" с ними ношусь. И померю, и покручусь перед зеркалом, и поставлю на столик и любуюсь, ну нравятся.... Сегодня утром, будучи еще в "ночном платье", первым делом коробку открыла, туфли нацепила и хожу по квартире балдею. Просыпается сын, я его спрашиваю: "Ну, как?" Он придирчивым взглядом смотрит на мой вид и многозначительно говорит: "Мамусь, я понимаю, ты у меня тетка крутая, но это платье для вечера СЛИШКОМ...., ты уж, пожалуйста, не ходи в нем на свадьбу, тебя не поймут" kuku

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/739134.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
 Надо же как время бежит.... У нас вечер 19часов и я отсюда узнаю. что сегодня - пятница))):biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Потёма*,
 Лада, ты знаешь, у меня "болезнь" такая, что я всегда не точно знаю, какой день недели сегодня , и даже числа путаю. Директора уже несколько раз путала. Но, вроде бы, точно пятница сегодня...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
По случаю пятницы расслабиться можно .

Прапорщик обращается к строю:
- Кто может починить радиостанцию на бронетранспортере?
Очкарик из строя:
- Товарищ прапорщик, а станция на лампах или на полупроводниках?
Прапорщик:
- Для особо тупых повторяю, на бронетранспортере! 

**
На улице сильный мороз. По дороге бежит раскрасневшийся мужик с пустыми санками и, не оборачиваясь, кричит:
- Ничего, Сереженька, скоро дома будем, сынок!

----------


## Медведик

*Ёжик*,
какой же ты хорошенький!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А мы вчера встречались с ТАнюшкой Вишенкой и Димой (её мужем), с Наттой и Славой (её мужем)...наболтались!!!!!!!!!!!!! Вот))))

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Ищу жену. Высокий, сильный, стройный,
В еде разборчив, но не чересчур.
Коль не тревожить, то вполне спокойный,
Спортивный, ловкий, быстрый, как лемур.
Люблю лесные, долгие прогулки,
охоту уважаю и бега.
Со мной не страшно в темном переулке
случайно натолкнуться на врага.
Не агрессивен, интеллектуален,
Привязан к дому буду, и к жене.
Хочу детей:
В любви, я гениален,
Коль нам дадут побыть наедине.
Люблю природу очень-очень, кошек - ненавижу,
дом - небольшой, но разве в этом цель?
Ищу я ласки. Мухи не обижу!!!
Окрас пятнистый. Далматин. Кобель*

[IMG]http://*********ru/722740.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Самуил Снидзе*
*Инструкция по составлению шуточных стихов по системе О.Бендера*(любимца Рабиндраната Тагора). 

_ОБРАЗЕЦ._ 

Пятница,13 апреля. 

Я сегодня встал с опаской, 
Даже бриться я не стал... 
Обошлось.Мне белой краской 
Голубь в темя не попал! 

Промахнулся,гад летучий 
И в соседку угодил, 
Потому что она мучит 
Кошку,просто нету сил! 

Примечание: 
1)В зависимости от настроения 6 строку можно читать "и соседку огадил". 
2)Гад ползучий-змей, гад лежачий(с газетой)-муж, гад стоячий(с радаром)-инспектор ГИБДД, гад сидячий-вор рецидивист(нехороший человек), гад писучий-критик(с пером за пазухой), гад летучий-голубь(чайка и др.пернатые). 
3)Слово "голубь" в четвертой строке можно заменить любым гадом из п.2 настоящего примечания, за исключенитем гада писучего. Этого гада можно использовать только в крайнем случае и сразу же закрыть страничку.
4)При замене гада не забудьте поменять цвет краски. 
5)В шестой строке слово "соседка" можно заменять другими, более близкими для Вас словами, например,"теща". 
6)Кошку в последней строке можно заменить на любое Ваше домашнее животное(собака,хомячок или рыбки). 
7)Женщинам, бритву можно заменить эпилятором или пинцетом для выщипывания бровей. 

Вариант с гадом сидячим. 

Понедельник,1апреля. 

Я сегодня встал с опаской, 
Похмеляться я не стал... 
Мне машину черной краской 
Гад сидячий замарал! 

Магнитолу,пиво,розу 
И кассету утащил. 
Как узнал он,что ГлюкОзу 
Просто,слушать нету сил! 

Вариант с гадом стоячим. 

Воскресенье,1мая. 

Еду как-то я на дачу 
И на красный сиганул. 
Глядь,а этот гад стоячий 
Мне радаром подмигнул! 

Мы уединились в роще, 
Отстегнул две штуки я. 
Лучше бы отдал их теще, 
Иль напился,как свинья! 

И т.д.

----------


## Касатик

Спокойной ночи всем, кто отправляется спать! А против бессонницы, вот, средство нашла:biggrin: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/773960m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вокся

> Вот,для тех, кто хочет на ночь глядя позитива, эта ссылка


Ужас... Да, уж хотелось бы позитива в финале этой истории....

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> 6)Кошку в последней строке можно заменить на любое Ваше домашнее животное(собака,хомячок или рыбки).


Предлакаю добавить сюда и домашнюю бытовую технику!!(компьютеры ,телевизоры, муз.центры, и Т.Д.  Потому что её тоже мучают некоторые неумелые индивидумы!!!
Промахнулся гад летучий 
И в ту .........угодил
Что сломала телевизер
А ведь он последний был!! :smile: :Aga: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

Народ, дайте похвалюсь, а?
У меня прозвище было - "Тамада всея Круглого"  - это сквер у нас в центре, где продвинутая и прочая молодежь тусуется. Я их все женю-женю - никак не переженю. Всместо одного женатого - двое холостый приходят, как в той сказке.



А после субботней свадьбы меня перекрестили в "Участковую тамаду" - у нас очень большой дом (8 подъездов) и молодежи достаточно. Так что я уже не выходя за пределы двора начинаю заказы брать. Гы! :Ok:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*shoymama*,
 Оля!! А на фотке, за стол ты нас(форумчан) зовёшь, ждёшь? :smile:

----------


## shoymama

А то! Только ремонт сделаю и прошу! Кстати, у нас каждый год 3 республики собираются в последнее воскреченье июня. Стык называется. Т. к. Брянск стоит как раз на границе Украины, Белоруссии и России. Классно!!! Заезжают  с пятницы и куролесят весь уикенд. По очереди принимающей стороной государства бывают. И президенты наезжают отметиться. Воть!

----------


## ElenaS

Помните анекдот про Штирлица? "Штирлиц вытянул из сейфа мюллера записку. Писька опухла и мешала ходить"  ))

Вот у меня грудь опухла и мешает ходить )) позавчера попробовала влезть в добеременные вечерние платья. все уже влезает, кроме груди, блин!

побежали вчера вечером с сыном по магазинам. Отчаялись найти что-нибудь вечернее, купила платье для стриптиза зачем-то ))))

сегодня опять ходили ) купили!!! и даже туфли купили в стоковом магазине. мне сразу понравились. пригляделась, - туфли Алла Пугачева. Видимо, почувствовала родную кровь, вот и запала на них моментом )))))

На прогулке ходила с коляской, размахивала руками и говорила "Диа лейдис энд джентельмен!" репетировала, то есть )) но тут странностями никого не удивишь, все нормально реагировали.

принимала душ, снова репетировала текст, одновременно решила вспомнить и как танцевать сертаки ))) поплатилась двумя ссадинами ))))

Сын, глядя как я готовлюсь, сказал, что тамадой быть не хочет. Потом спросил сколько получает диджей и заявил, что хочет быть диджеем ))))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Народ, дайте похвалюсь, а?


Понимаю их, и ничуть не удивляюсь
судя по фото, у вас - океан обаяния, одна улыбка чего стоит. )

Фотография вообще замечательная. Хочется с разбегу обнять )))

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Брянск стоит как раз на границе Украины, Белоруссии и России.


По моему мнению что эти границы сделали политики!!  А в моём понимании это один могучий,сильный духом( духовностью) традициями НАРОД!!!!

----------


## shoymama

:Ok:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> позавчера попробовала влезть в добеременные вечерние платья. все уже влезает, кроме груди, блин!





> Отчаялись найти что-нибудь вечернее, купила платье для стриптиза зачем-то ))))





> для стриптиза


:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*ElenaS*,
 Простите пожалйста если своими шутками я вас обидел!!

----------


## Медведик

*shoymama*,
Олюш - очень рада за тебя))))) Судя по всему из "участковой" - ты очччееень скоро станешь "Состыковочной", и будешь проводить перезнакомившихс на стыке граждан всех трёх государств))

----------


## Уралочка

Всем с Добрым утром!!! Прекрасного настроения, отличной погоды
 и больше позитива.
У меня(хоть погода и ужасная) очень даже отличное настроение!
Урра!!! вечером проведу свадьбу и через 2 часа уезжаю :Vah: 
В МОскву, к друзьям еду!!! Кто будет там же, буду не против увидеться с огромным удовольствием. 
Мой телефончик 89222377196
Как хорошо, что работа иногда,хоть на пару недель заканчивается. :Vah:  Я Вас всех очень люблю :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Расслабляйтесь - на то они и выходные!

/[IMG]http://*********ru/782148.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

Прикольное видео
http://video.mail.ru/bk/elvira.d/1232/2424.html

----------


## julia2222

Привет позитивный народ!
Вот, наконец, я нашла в себе силы, чтобы побороть послеотпускную депрессию, осознала, что мой отпускной сезон в этом году закончился, и даже потихоньку втянулась в работу, и теперь, с чистой совестью, с удовольствием, хочу поделиться с вами впечатлениями об отдыхе. 
Итак, первый тур:
Конец апреля – начало мая. Мы с мужем отправились в Крым. Сначала дела в Севастополе, а потом отдых в Форосе. . За 5 дней моего отпуска ни разу не выглянуло солнышко, и дождь лил каждый день. Но тем не менее я получила огромное удовольствие от поездки: бродила по можжевеловой роще, любовалась дельфинами, дышала, невероятно чистым целебным воздухом. Несмотря на то, что температура  не поднималась выше 14 град., возле моря не было холодно. Вода - прозрачная как слеза, чудесный реликтовый парк с благоуханием полезнейших ароматов! 
Второй тур:
Середина июня. Снова Форос, только совсем другой, тёплое море, ласковое солнце, шикарные цветущие клумбы, и мы с сестрой (она же Ева-праздник) наслаждаемся общением друг с другом, дышим чистым воздухом, купаемся в прозрачном море, любуемся красотой окружающих гор. В один из дней мы отправились на морскую прогулку из Фороса до замка «Ласточкино гнездо». Научены прошлогодним опытом, места выбрали рядом с экскурсоводом (так хоть что-то услышали), но всё равно настроение портило отвратительное качество звука на теплоходе, поэтому, на обратном пути мы замучили экскурсовода вопросами, но она старалась рассказать всё, что нас интересовало. Итак, на пути следования теплохода из Фороса в сторону Ялты, мы познакомились со следующими южнобережными посёлками: *Кастрополь*
, *Жуковка* (Парковое), *Оползневое*, в котором расположен санаторий «Зори Украины», раньше он принадлежал Прокуратуре СССР, *Понизовка*, как говорят, что именно здесь формируются холодные течения, которые основательно могут испортить отдых на ЮБК, *Мыс Святой Троицы* (в этом районе находится бывшая Дача Берии), *Кацавели* (здесь санаторий Академии наук Украины), *Голубой залив* (славится Семиизским аквапарком с морской водой), *Семииз* (Достопримечательности – гора «Кошка», скала «Лебединное крыло», скала «Дива», дача «Мечта»), *Алупка* (Зелёный Мыс, Воронцовский дворец, построен в 1848г., АЙ ПЕТРИ (высота 1234м.), *Мисхор,* *Гаспра*, здесь и находится замок «Ласточкино гнездо».
А здесь находится лестница, которую снимали в "Десяти негритятах"
Я с племянником:

Ребята! Продолжение следует! Будет ещё 3 и 4 тур. Но 3-й буду писать очень подробно, он в эмоциональном плане довольно таки насыщен, поэтому требует времени, а я сегодня дежурная по «кормлению» охранников фирмы (собак, которые живут на территории предприятия, где мы арендуем помещение), поэтому нужно добросовестно выполнить свои обязанности, и постараюсь вечером вернуться к повествованию. Всем отличного дня и чудесного настроения!!! :Aga: 
P.S. Все фото сделаны Евой-праздник!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Платья на подружках "невесты" - все мои,приобретённые благодаря форуму, Ане Сенс и Люде Оптимистке, а также Люде Пуховой


Леночка! :Ok: Ты - прелесть, особенно в этом красном платье а,ля Кармэн!!! :Ok:  Завидую твоему мужу :Tu: , но  желаю вам такого же состояния:biggrin: вплоть до золотой свадьбы!!! :flower:  Прости, что с опозданием, посмотрел фото и поздравляю!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Прости, что с опозданием, посмотрел фото и поздравляю!!!
> __________________


 И у меня аналогичная картина. Пока Лена меня не ткнула в нужное сообщение я эти чудные фотки не увидела...:wink:
 Сразу вспомнилась наша весенняя встреча в Киеве..Немного взгрустнулось... 
 Лена, у тебя подружки в твоих платьях смотрелись так, вроде как они все на *королевском балу* и ты там - главная *королева...*

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

> *Самуил Снидзе*
> *Инструкция по составлению шуточных стихов по системе О.Бендера*(любимца Рабиндраната Тагора). 
> 
> _ОБРАЗЕЦ._ 
> 
> Пятница,13 апреля. 
> 
> Я сегодня встал с опаской, 
> Даже бриться я не стал... 
> ...


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*julia2222*,
 Юлечка !!! рада что у тебя всё получилось ! я не теряю надежды всё таки доехать до Татьяны, пока толтко в лесу отдыхаю : ходим и за ягодами и за грибами )))

----------


## julia2222

> рада что у тебя всё получилось ! я не теряю надежды всё таки доехать до Татьяны


Спасибо Эля! :flower:  Пока нет времени рассказать о наших приключениях с Курочкой и Катей-тя в Форосе. В двух словах неинтересно, а в подробностях чуть позже. Но   погода была отличная,  условия комфортные,  море спокойным и тёплым, общение радостным, всё было просто замечательно!!! :Aga:  Спасибо большое Тебе, и Танюше Колёсико, и всем кто искренне желал нам удачи и хорошего отдыха. Нам теперь есть, что вспомнить,  есть к чему стремиться и о чём мечтать! :Aga: 
А Аваторка у тебя Элечка - такая светлая, позитивная, яркая, Ты как-будто заряжаешь бодростью и хорошим настроением.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Сейчас своих впечатлений в темку добавлю)). Вот обратила внимание, что наш, славянский человек, с первой попытки правильно выполнить задание не может врожденно. Наверное и поговорка, что "первый блин комом" - отсюда. В доказательство - фотографии вывески Ливадийского дворца и Ласточкиного гнезда, на обоих в первой строчке есть исправления:biggrin:
 
Ливадия:

Очень понравилась мне Массандра: штамбовые розовые деревца, от которых не возможно отвести глаз:

Массандровский дворец:

Кому что: турыстам - зрелищь, котам - уют:biggrin:!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Я бы хотела, чтоб ты в меня втрескался!...
Я бы хотела, чтоб ты в меня вмылился…
Я бы хотела, чтоб ты в меня вылился…
Я бы хотела, чтоб ты в меня всыпался…
Я бы хотела чтоб ты в меня въюзался…
Я бы хотела, чтоб ты в меня впутался…
Я бы хотела, чтоб ты в меня вклеился,
Влез и завяз, не скрываясь, вороною белою,
Взглядом палящим, покорным как выстрелом вперился!
Ну, а потом, я решу что с тобою я сделаю…

_Светлана Абрамова 
16.01.08_

----------


## jpligunova

*Svetllana*,Классное стихотворение!!!

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDJipMVgeIQПосмотрите,интересное видео.И музыка классная.

----------


## Katjatja

> Спасибо Эля! Пока нет времени рассказать о наших приключениях с Курочкой и Катей-тя в Форосе. В двух словах неинтересно, а в подробностях чуть позже. Но   погода была отличная,  условия комфортные,  море спокойным и тёплым, общение радостным, всё было просто замечательно!!! Спасибо большое Тебе, и Танюше Колёсико, и всем кто искренне желал нам удачи и хорошего отдыха. Нам теперь есть, что вспомнить,  есть к чему стремиться и о чём мечтать!
> А Аваторка у тебя Элечка - такая светлая, позитивная, яркая, Ты как-будто заряжаешь бодростью и хорошим настроением.


Юлечка ты пиши пиши и фото ставь.  а то я сижу даже почти без фото, форос остался на диске у Тани Бонаты. так что я  не только не могу показать, но и сама их еще толком не видела.
Вы бы видели как Танюша  и  Юля  сливались с камнями,заполняя его ямочки и трещинки  каждой клеточкой своих загорелых тельц.

----------


## кикимаджа

Сегодня, просто позвонила одному из форумчан до этого мы были не знакому, а я с вопросами. Оказалася очень приятным человеком. Проболтали с ним около часа, научил меня многим тонкостям и это было посто без всяких там выгод для него, а так по доброте душевной. Огромное ему спасибо, за поддержку, науку и приятное общение. Спасибо огромное ИЛЬИЧ.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/765610.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сенова Оксана

я уже делилась своей радостью по поводу приезда свекрови :biggrin:
Наша Таня уехала :Tu:  ее в Архангельске заждались .Она у нас Мери Попинс работает.:biggrin:
*вот Какая у нас Таня*
Она много лет танцевала в  хореографическом ансамбле Сиверко .Так , что хореография у  у нас семейное:biggrin:


*Это наши мамочки-зажигалочки *

----------


## Katjatja

> я уже делилась своей радостью по поводу приезда свекрови :biggrin:
> Наша Таня уехала ее в Архангельске заждались .Она у нас Мери Попинс работает.:biggrin:
> *вот Какая у нас Таня*
> Она много лет танцевала в  хореографическом ансамбле Сиверко .Так , что хореография у  у нас семейное:biggrin:
> 
> 
> []


в обалдении.  ты со свекровью очень похожа.   от фотографии излучается море положительной энергетики.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Да, мне многие говорят, что мы похожи :biggrin: у нас вообще люди путаются в мамах Сереге мою приписывают , мне его. Это судьба :Tatice 06: 

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Перлы от Тани:( для тех кто никигда не слышал как разговаривают архангелогородцы поясню.Они как будто поют и очень часто добавляют* то*)
 Таня лежит на пляже, загорает, подходит к ней женщина , разговорились
Женщина спрашивает: а почему вы все время токаете?
Таня в ответ ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ? да я никогда не токаю.проходит пару секунд
Дама встает и случайно загораживает ей солнце. 
Таня: убери руки *то* пусть загорают ноги *то*:biggrin:
И еще заходит в магазин покупать телефон и с деловым видом в продавцу 
Молодой человек мне срочно нужен телефон, но чтобы в нем был фооаппарат и *обязательно роуминг*( нужно описывать лицо продавца?:biggrin:)

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Дорогие наши мужчины!!!

Пишите женщинам стихи!
Пускай вы даже не поэты.
Пишите. Женщины за это
простят любые вам грехи.
Пишите женщинам стихи!

Дарите женщинам цветы:
сирень, гвоздики, астры, розы!..
Простая веточка мимозы
избавит мир от темноты!
Дарите женщинам цветы!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/785068.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## jpligunova

Бережнова Елена Алексеевна

Берём двенадцать месяцев года и хорошо очищаем их от зависти, ненависти, огорчений, жадности, упрямства, эгоизма, равнодушия. Каждый месяц разрезаем на три равные части, При этом внимательно соблюдаем пропорции, чтобы каждый день был заполнен работой не более чем на треть, а остальные две трети были заполнены радостью, юмором и весельем, Добавляем три полные (с верхом) ложки оптимизма, большую горсть веры, несколько зерён терпимости и наконец щепотку вежливости и порядочности по отношению ко всем и в основном к ближним. Всю получившуюся смесь заливаем сверху ЛЮБОВЬЮ! Теперь, когда блюдо готово украшаем его лепестками цветов, доброты и внимания. Подавать ежедневно с гарниром из тёплых слов и сердечных улыбок, согревающими сердце и душу


Нашла эти красивые слова здесь на форуме,у учителей музыки.Дай Бог вам всем счастья!

----------


## Анатольевна

Всем привет! :flower: 
Не прошло и трёх суток, как я спешу поделиться с вами своей радостью: ко мне в гости приехали Вишенкины!!! 
В воскресенье вечером мы с Наташей (Натали Т) встретили на перроне г. Петропавловска Диму и Таню.
Местные таможенники встречали россиян, надев праздничные голубые маски (опасались свиного гриппа :wink:). В миграционной полиции таможенно-пограничные собаки радостно облаяли Таню и Диму - испортив Диме настроение минут на 40. :cool:
Но все неприятности довольно быстро были потеснены радостными впечатлениями от встречи и знакомства (с Наташей и её мужем Сашей-в/оператором, который ездил встречать гостей вместе с нами).
Общий язык друг с другом все нашли очень быстро, первый вечер провели у меня, второй - в гостеприимном доме Наташи и Саши, которые угощали гостей из России вкуснейшим казахским беспармаком.  :Ok: 
К сожалению, подводит нас погода: каждый день проливные дожди, у меня нет возможности показать гостям наш красивый город. :frown: Но мы активно общаемся!!! И я надеюсь, что хотя бы завтра будет хороший денёк и мы прогуляемся. А то Дима даже простыл и Танюшка его активно лечит.
Танюша вообще взвалила на себя всё моё домашнее хозяйство: пока я бегаю на работу, на встречи, на занятия с молодожёнами - она готовит кушать, кормит кошек и активно заботится обо всех (я ей уже сказала, что она ооооочень напоминает мне мою маму). :biggrin:
В общем, как только сможем - выложим фотографии!  :Aga:

----------


## julia2222

> спешу поделиться с вами своей радостью: ко мне в гости приехали Вишенкины!!!


Молодцы! Отрывайтесь по полной! С нетерпением ждём ваших сообщений! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Юлечка ты пиши пиши и фото ставь.


Катюша, пока мы с тобой и Курочкой расслаблялись в Форосе, папарацци не спали, а судя по всему следовали за нами по пятам, только маскировались, гады! Я сегодня на Крещатике в метро вошла, а там на журнальной раскладке крик "Сенсация! Cенсация!" и очередь - километровая! Я её честно выстояла, оказывается очередь за последним номером журнала “Космополитен”, за август 2009г. То что я там увидела – рассказать невозможно, ЭТО НАДО ВИДЕТЬ ВСЕМ:



На страницах этого журнала я нашла строчки из своего же дневника:
19.07.09г. (04.10) Вот я и в Симферополе.
19.07.09г. (06.30) Встречаюсь с коллегами по работе, решаем все производственные вопросы (я ж в командировке), они организовывают машину. Спасибо, им, огромное!
19.07.09г.(09.30)Села в машину. Ура! Я еду в Песчаное!
19.07.09г.(10.30) Я в Песчаном, возле шлагбаума, вижу не совсем трезвого мужичка (возможно, показалось) и огромного пса, который довольно миролюбиво посмотрел в мою сторону и снова спокойно уснул. Мужик ворота открывать отказался. Звоню на мобильный Ольге 63, и жду ... Почему то очень волнуюсь. Фраза водителя: “Сразу видно, что эта девушка – человек-праздник”, поднимаю глаза – вижу Ольгу63, она быстро и умело открывает ворота и мы подъезжаем к месту основной дислокации форумчан. И вот ОНИ - ожившие аваторки, узнала почти всех, оказывается многие маскируются на форуме – в жизни намного моложе. Атмосфера доброжелательная и дружелюбная. Да, Ильич – Молодчина, организовать в лесу такую встречу – это Подвиг! А где же САМ? Так вот же ОН! 
– Ну, держи тогда маленький подарок от Киево-Кировоградской мафии (я и Ева-праздник):
Объединил Россию с Украиной 
Сперва Хмельницкий, ну, а сейчас – ИЛЬИЧ!
Возникла так в степи полынной
ПЕСЧАНО-ТАМАДЕЕВСКАЯ “СЕЧЬ”!
Пусть Вольница сия растёт и крепнет,
Здесь “БУДЬМО” раздаётся и “ЗА НАС”
УРА Песчаному!!!!!!!! ИЛЬИЧ – ТамадоГетьман! 
А вместо булавы – палатка и матрас:biggrin:!
Ильич в ответ рассказал анекдот. Смеялась долго, но воспроизвести не смогу.
Передала всем привет от Эли и Танюши Колёсико, обняла Леночку Медведика, сказала ей «СПАСИБО» от всех позитивщиков за нашу тему! В общем, всё испортил водитель, который тактично намекнул, что мол пора и честь знать. Провожали нас с Курочкой душевно, было и «у нашей Танечки всё получается», и «наша Юля молодец», и «Ось Вам» и шишички, очень здОрово всё! Молодцы! 
19.07.09г.(10.45) Вот мы с Курочкой в машине, уезжаем из Песчаного, машем на прощанье рукой, водитель, как полагается, трижды нажал на клаксон, глаза Татьяны полны слёз… И вдруг она увидела рекламный щит и встрепенулась - (сейчас буду писать украинский текст русскими буквами) – «Ой, а что это значит ДякУемо за чистИ Узбиччя», и это так прозвучало, что я сразу поняла Свой человек! Конечно, я объяснила, что в переводе это «Благодарим за чистые обочины». Но после этого момента уже было впечатление, что мы с ней знакомы с детства.
19.07.09г.(12.30) Мы в Форосе. Танюша с чемоданами и рюкзаками сидит на лавочке в скверике, а я общаюсь с хозяевами квартиры, которая станет нашим "Форосским домом" . И узнаю, что она освобождается только к 16 часам. Что-то другое искать не было желания, так как сама квартира мне понравилась и очень удобно расположена.
19.07.09г.(13.00) Все вещи несём к моей знакомой бабульке, она нас поит чаем, и у неё с крана течёт холодная вода (а это редкость на ЮБК в середине дня). Мы умываемся и идём в пицерию, потом отправляемся в знаменитый форосский парк, ну и конечно, в интернет-кафе. И тут Остапа понесло…. Курочка целый час набирала своё сообщение, она писала тем, кто остался в Песчаном, тем кто был в дороге, тем, кто сидел возле экранов своих домашних мониторов и ждал новостей, и когда она нажала кнопочку отправить… вырубился Инет … и всё пропало. Сказать, что она расстроилась, это не сказать ничего, но в тот момент нам позвонили и сказали, что мы можем располагаться, квартира свободна, и мы потихоньку побрели перетаскивать вещи... (Продолжение следует)

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*
19.07.09г.(19.00)Мы уже на месте, устроились и, наконец, пошли к морю. Безумно уставшие, сидим на берегу и вдруг телефонный звонок: “Алё! Песчаное на проводе!” Вы бы видели Курочку: глаза засияли, голос дрогнул, прям воспряла духом! 
19.07.09г.(22.00)Вот и закончился такой длинный, насыщенный событиями день. Курочка выбрала комнату с видом на горы и на светящуюся в ночи Форосскую церковь. Я с видом на бескрайнее синее море. Открыли настежь окна и крепко уснули, вдыхая коктейль из морского и горного воздуха...
Все следующие дни я дневник не вела, так как мы потерялись в пространстве и во времени, наслаждались морем, ходили на экскурсию в парк, отлёживали свои бока на тёплых камушках южного берега, ели замечательные крымские чебуреки.


И вот, когда мы уже чуточку заскучали от однообразия, в нашу тихую и спокойную жизнь ворвалось маленькое, подрумяненное крымским солнышком, Чудо по имени Олежка вместе со своей замечательной мамулькой Катя-тя. :Aga:  Но это отдельная история отдельного тоста. Постараюсь рассказать её  завтра.
Всем доброй ночи!

----------


## Колесо

*Юлечка*,спасибо большое за репортаж! Так тепло стало от него,как будто с вами в воде,на камнях погрелась, поболтала.Завидую белой завистью.Загадывать не хочу, потому что есть такое выражение,его любит повторять моя мама: "Хочешь насмешить Бога, расскажи ему о своих планах", и все таки, оооочень хочу встретится в реале!Надеюсь и верю.

----------


## Анжелла

> Не прошло и трёх суток, как я спешу поделиться с вами своей радостью: ко мне в гости приехали Вишенкины!!! 
> В воскресенье вечером мы с Наташей (Натали Т) встретили на перроне г. Петропавловска Диму и Таню.


:frown: ХОЧУ К ВАМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

всем большой-большой приветтттттт!!!!!
…и не правда ,что я в геологах…правда, что я по вам ОЧЕНЬ соскучилась)))
И всех вас рада видеть))) и что компутер мой работает хорошо, с выходом в инет- тоже весьма рада)))
Сколько же у вас всего произошло!!!И отдыхали ,и работали ,и совмещали на слетах…а кто-то и по сей день там:wink: /


> Не прошло и трёх суток, как я спешу поделиться с вами своей радостью: ко мне в гости приехали Вишенкины!!!


   /
Очень рада за всех вас ,и каждого в отдельности)теперича очень надеюсь ,что не отпущу никуда вас ,и буду с вами всихда)!!!)))
Сама я тоже отдыхала, почти 1,5 месяца…правда, не так обширно ,как *julia2222*,
Но…довольна осталась сильно) все-все напишу ,во всем покаюсь)) вечером… убегаю по работе)….
Хочу на завтрак угостить вас такой вот вкуснятиной

[IMG]http://*********ru/751306m.jpg[/IMG]
-мы уж неделю так витаминизируемся:rolleyes:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Юлечка*,спасибо большое за репортаж! :flower:

----------


## jpligunova

*julia2222*,
 Спасибо за "вкусный" репортаж! Сама была В Крыму  только в юности,даст Бог,еще
побываю,очень бы хотелось. :flower:

----------


## Викторинка

*Всем, всем добрый день!*http://www.altapress.ru/joy/index.html

----------


## Мэри Эл

> выбрала комнату с видом на горы и на светящуюся в ночи Форосскую церковь. Я с видом на бескрайнее синее море. Открыли настежь окна и крепко уснули, вдыхая коктейль из морского и горного воздуха...


Юля ! признавайся под каким псевдонимом выпускаешь книги ?:biggrin:прям настоящий литератор ))) 

Читаешь твои  посты и улыбка появляеся на заспанном лице- только встала и собираюсь снова  на работу )))но завтра отдохну - всей семьей а лес, на весь день с палаткой и продуктами )))

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Ищите в жизни позитив,
Умейте радоваться счастью,
Тогда, все ставки перекрыв,
И ваши карты лягут нужной мастью*


[IMG]http://*********ru/726721.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сенова Оксана

http://molodart.com.ua/phototricks/1...-svadbakh.html
пройдитесь не пожалеете:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

Немного свежего позитива))))
 Вот такие у нас стройные курочки
[IMG]http://*********ru/741077.jpg[/IMG]

Уже спелый очень кислый кизил
[IMG]http://*********ru/731861.jpg[/IMG]

Вот такие горы))) 
[IMG]http://*********ru/723669.jpg[/IMG]

Все фотографии сделаны менее часа назд.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Вовчик!!! Обожаю кизиловое варенье... Но у нас на Урале его не продают...:frown: Срочно займись варкой варенья для одной знакомой тётки с Урала...:biggrin: Про пересылку потом поговорим... Я серьёзно варенья прошу!!!:rolleyes: :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

Юля ну ты и выдумщица и придумщица :Aga: :smile:  обалденные заметки про отдых.

----------


## Саня Кэп

Позитива ВАМ!!!! :Ok: 
Володя а что с фокусом у фотика ?Даешь КАЧЕСТВО!!!!А может фотками посоревнуемся ПОЗИТИВНЫМИ собственноручно сделанными?!:cool:

----------


## Volodя

*marisha612*,
 :biggrin: Уж пардоньте... Только сфотографировать могу... А по вареньям не я....:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Саня Кэп*,
 Фотик пользовательский, не мой... Дали попользоваться. Там оптика хорошая, а всё остальное-нет... Так что при приближении даже двигать нельзя. Как никак 200 долларов стоит...

----------


## Саня Кэп

[IMG]http://*********ru/784086.jpg[/IMG]
А что тут комментировать?!...ЖИЗНЬ ПРЕКРАСНА!!!(об этом даже на дорожке написано)):biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Это что, шутки позитива? Вот нахожусь на 363 страничке, но шкала показывает. что она не последняя, что их 373. Пытаюсь зайти на другие, а их нет! Караул! Или крыша моя едет.....kuku

----------


## Volodя

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 То же самое.... 	376	377	*378*	379	380	381	382	388	>	Последняя »

----------


## Марина Дудник

Анналогично! Ватсон???  :Vah:

----------


## Курица

> Катюша, пока мы с тобой и Курочкой расслаблялись в Форосе, папарацци не спали, а судя по всему следовали за нами по пятам, только маскировались, гады!


Вынырнув с ремонтируемой куФни, окунулась в море воспоминаний...ДА, это было в моей жизни -


> коктейль из морского и горного воздуха...


, и все- благодаря Киевской Фее Юле, влюбленной в Форос и любящей людей...

----------


## чижик

> Это что, шутки позитива? Вот нахожусь на 363 страничке, но шкала показывает. что она не последняя, что их 373. Пытаюсь зайти на другие, а их нет! Караул! Или крыша моя едет.....


И у меня то же самое...Что это?

----------


## skomorox

> И у меня то же самое...Что это?


подтверждаю! У меня такая же фигня уже как полдня!

----------


## shoymama

И у меня!!!:frown:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/758511.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

Всем доброго дня!!! Хочу плделиться с вами вот чем! 
Прихожу я недавно к Юрию Борисовичу (пишу с его разрешения, более того, настоятельного:biggrin: разрешиния), а он меня спрашивает, где я шла и видела ли как вологжане ЕГО увековечили в скульптуре. Дело в том, что подойти к его дому можно аж с трех строн, а я как раз шла не тем местом, о котором шла речь. Зная как часто он меня "разводит", я, естественно не верю, а он говорит, пошли, покажу.
Посмотрите, друзья, что соседи Юрия Борисовича соорудили на месте сломанного дерева:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/776928m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/775904m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/764640m.jpg[/IMG]

Прям, во всех ракурсах! Вон, какой парень симпатичный!:wink:

----------


## Колесо

Всем,всем,всем хорошего дня!!!Наконец-то и я могу сказать что-то позитивное:
-Сегодня у моего любимого мужа день рождения!!!МЫ с ним вместе почти 17 счастливых лет)))
[IMG]http://*********ru/776954.jpg[/IMG]

-Семейству "Зелененьких" (ветрянка отступает))) легче!!!

_В моем саду созревает вот такая груша:
[IMG]http://*********ru/764666.jpg[/IMG]

Всех люблю!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Колесо*,

Таня,какие вы счастливые на фотографии. А муж твой  похож на моего дядю, предобрейшего человека. Танечка, долгих лет счастливой семейной жизни и пусть счастливая улыбка всегда озаряет твое лицо! 

Наверно, в жизни главное *семья*,
Огонь свечи и диалог укромный…
Чтоб утром слышать:"*Я люблю тебя!*..",
А ночью растворяться в страсти томной…
Наверно в жизни главное -*уют*,
И *детский смех*, и *ощущенье счастья*…
Когда ты знаешь, что сегодня ждут!
Есть кров, где можно *переждать* ненастье.
Еще по жизни важно *понимать* !
*Не наступать на грабли быта снова*!
Коней на переправе не менять!
*И до конца быть человеком слова*!
*И силою своею дорожить*!
Не расточать по пустякам казенным…
*Иметь огромное желанье, просто жить*!!!

----------


## shoymama

Танюша, вау!!!! Счастья вам!!! :flower:

----------


## Медведик

*Колесо*,
Танюшка!!!! Поздравляю тебя...............и твоего любимого.............и доченек ваших))))) Счастья вам и гармонии!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Касатик

> -Сегодня у моего любимого мужа день рождения!!!МЫ с ним вместе почти 17 счастливых лет)))


Ну, поздравляй мужа (имя-то не написала) с Днем рождения! Счастья ему, удачи, хорошего настроения, хотя, с ТАКОЙ супругой, настроение должно быть всегда - СУПЕР!!!:wink:
Примите скроиный подарочек!:smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/775920m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга-63

> МЫ с ним вместе почти 17 счастливых лет


   И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!

А у меня сегодня 33 года, как мы с мужем вместе.
Это мы сейчас:  [IMG]http://*********ru/772853.jpg[/IMG]

А это 33 года назад:  [IMG]http://*********ru/757493.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

> Это мы сейчас:


 Хорошеете....
 Молодцы какие...
 От души поздравляю...

----------


## julia2222

> Сегодня у моего любимого мужа день рождения!!!МЫ с ним вместе почти 17 счастливых лет)))


Танюшка! :flower:  С Именинником тебя! То, что твой муж счастлив, я не сомневаюсь, ведь у него есть такая преданная, любящая жена, здоровья ему крепкого и всего самого доброго! Пусть твой Лев в кругу семьи всегда будет мягким и пушистым! :Aga: 




> А у меня сегодня 33 года, как мы с мужем вместе.


Оленька! Поздравляю! :flower:  Красивая дата! Красивая пара! Красивые фото! Счастья вам!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ольга-63*,
Оля. даже трудно сказать. на каком фото моложе и краше..... Но то, что ты сейчас красотка - ЭТО ФАКТ! Поздравляю! Чмоки-чмоки в обе щёчки....

----------


## Ларико

Танюша, Оленька! Поздравляю от всей своей души!!!!!


Девочки! Опять прошу зарядить меня хорошей дозой позитива!!!!!! Завтра свадьба! Мне очень нужна поддержка вас всех!!!! :smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> МЫ с ним вместе почти 17 счастливых лет)


Вот и врёшь! :mad: Тебя что, замуж в 10 лет выдали? А может опечатка, не 17, а 7? :biggrin:Но всё равно поздравляю, даже врушу. :tongue::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Опять прошу зарядить меня хорошей дозой позитива!!!!!! Завтра свадьба! Мне очень нужна поддержка вас всех!!!!


Тааааак, поднимаю на уровень лица правую руку, плюю на ладонь. хорошо размахиваюсь...... и по пятой точке - бегом на хорошую свадьбу.:biggrin:
Ну как, почувствовала заряд?:wink:

----------


## Ларико

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Да!:biggrin:

----------


## julia2222

> заметки про отдых.


Катюшу узнала сразу, несмотря на то, что никогда не видела её фотографию. Первая фраза Олежки на форосской земле: «А где тётя Курица?», причём он повторял это очень часто, как только Курочка выпадала из его поля зрения. Ну, очень сообразительный и шустрый мАлый! Такое впечатление, что он был везде одновременно: на кухне помогал нам варить супчик (чтобы был вкусным он кинул в кастрюлю конфетку), в спальнях пытался понять, как убрать с окон противомоскитные сетки, они ему мешали и т.д, и т.п. А потом мы вдруг увидели такой волшебный чёрный ящик, на который не обращали внимания все эти дни. Это был телевизор, и ребёнок созерцая этот чудесный предмет цивилизации, безумно обрадовался, и дал нам возможность получать радость от общения. Кроме моря, камней и чебуреков, мы посетили детскую дискотеку, посмотрели парк, были в Форосской Церкви, что на Красной скале и поднялись к Байдарским воротам – «врата в рай», ( 526 метров над уровнем моря. Именно здесь закончила своё путешествие в 1787 году Екатерина ІІ)
. 
Вот такой вид с этого места на Форосскую церковь:


Заканчивая свой рассказ, хочу сказать Огромнейшее СПАСИБО нашему форуму, его владельцам и участникам, модераторам и всем, кто даёт возможность нам общаться. Ведь если бы не этот сайт, разве можно было бы представить трёх барышень из разных стран (России, Украины и Латвии), которые собрались за одним столом на самом южном берегу Крыма, и пили шампанское за здоровье маленькой Изабеллы, рождённой в Лондоне?!!!

За Форум! :br:  За встречи в реале! :br:  За Позитив! :br:

----------


## Volodя

Щя ещё позитиву покажу... Volodя в карикатуре
[IMG]http://*********ru/729612.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/771587.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

Ё-ё-ё...перный театр! Как же я хОчу на форосскую землю-ю-ю-ю!!!
Спасибо,девчонки!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Танечка и оля поздравляю вас с памятными датами и  желаю счасливой семейной жизни.
 Танюша я тоже думала опечатка 17 или 7 лет вы вместе,

Олечка а на нынешней фото  что ты что супруг выглядите интереснее и фактурнее ( извини если вкладываем в это слово разные смыслы).:smile:

А юля еще забыла добавить что  с одной стороны окна выходили прямо на море (до которого 3 минуты ходьбы).а с другой вид на Форосскую церковь.а ночью она еще и подсвечивалась.

а еще я в шоке:
Гордость и украшение Фороса - Форосский парк площадью около 70 гектаров. Юля а мы сколько с тобой оббегали?kuku

просто утренняя история дитенка:
на южном полюсе живут пингвины.... а еще там живут зимующие тигры:smile:....и зимующие лошади:smile:

----------


## Иринка 11

Добрый день мои дорогие! Хорошего вам дня!
да на форосской земле очень красиво! тоже хочется там побывать, но наши места на Волге матушке не хуже вот сами посмотрите...

а это моя дочурка, которой исполнилось 4 года, 13 августа...

а это оба сокровища отправились в круиз:biggrin:, сынулька 15 лет и дочка 4 года

а это мы с мужем и дочкой, а сыночка побежал топить баньку.... :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

> Вот и врёшь! Тебя что, замуж в 10 лет выдали? А может опечатка, не 17, а 7? Но всё равно поздравляю, даже врушу.





> Танюша я тоже думала опечатка 17 или 7 лет вы вместе,


Приятноооооооооооооооооооооооо:rolleyes: Но....замуж вышла в двадцать и уже 17(в феврале будет) лет вместе!!!
Спасибо,мои хорошие за добрые слова,поздравления!!!Все мужу зачитала)))и поздравила  от вас)))




> а это моя дочурка, которой исполнилось 4 года, 13 августа...


Какой прекрасный львенок!!!Здоровья,радостей и веселого настроения дочурке, её родителям,всей дружной семье!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А у меня сегодня 33 года, как мы с мужем вместе.
> Это мы сейчас:


*Оля,*поздравляю с прекрасной датой!Так держать!Это вам :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
*Оля,* еще очень хочется сказать тебе огромное спасибо и расцеловать тебя за Камыш!!!Прежде чем проводить на праздниках всегда, все, пробую  на своих,так вот,хохотали так,что после выступления,все просто попадали на пол,сложенные пополам)))Правда,брала упрощенный вариант Ильича,класс!!! :Ok:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Ольга-63*, поздравляю. так держать

----------


## Касатик

*Ольга-63*,

*Поздравляю с такой красивой датой, с таким чудесным Днем!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/772635m.gif[/IMG]


_СЧАСТЬЯ, ЛЮБВИ И ВЗАИМОПОНИМАНИЯ!!!_

----------


## Katjatja

А матросочкина то какая девочка чудная:smile:

 не омгу не поставить ссылочку

 кривое зеркало"Свадьба" может что пригодиться. аесли нет то настроенеи повышает :Ok: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMf8h...aynext_from=PL

----------


## zizi

Всем привет! У кого ещё плохое настроение, жмите сюда. http://www.multgames.onru.ru/swf/mult/871.swf

----------


## Медведик

*Ольга-63*,
Оленька поздравляю вас!!!! Это такое счастье быть ЗА мужем, чувствовать опору и поддержку, знать что есть близкий и родной человек! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*julia2222*,

Юленька спасибо за рассказ и фотки!!! Так приятно рассматривать и представлятьсебя рядом с вами))))

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Иринка 11*,

Мы проезжали на поезде мимо волги - и аж замерли у окна от наслаждения... это такая родная, величавая и благодатная река....я аж запела от восхищения  :Ok:

----------


## ПУХОВА

Приветик.У меня тоже позитивчики-котята. Кошка родила.Она у нас умница.
Топить котят не поднялась рука.Вот, забочусь о них, кучу литературы перечитала.:smile:
Сейчас котятам(их  четверо) почти 4 недели.
 Они еще не потемнели, как мама, но очень забавные и хорошенькие.
Недель в 8-9 буду раздавать, а пока  радуюсь вот такому позитиву....

----------


## ElenaS

Люда, какие котята!
Все! Я в них влюбилась!!!

Я бы тоже хотела котика...
эх,  я бы его тискала, спала с ним в обнимку, хулиганила )

----------


## Volodя

> я бы его тискала, спала с ним в обнимку, хулиганила


:eek: А на кой вам нужен МУЖ ??? Для красоты, вместо мебели?:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
аа... понял)) это когда муж в командировке-нужен кот

----------


## Djazi

> Приветик.У меня тоже позитивчики-котята. Кошка родила.Она у нас умница.


Людочка, поздравляю! :flower:   Какие милые. А мы свою бедняжечку гормонами травим. А вы свою к котику сами водили или наоборот?

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Djazi*,
Оля, рекомендую, если кошке нет 3 лет -стерелизовать, если не хотите потомства. Или все-таки дать возможность родить.Просто оставите хотя бы  одного. чтобы не орала.... Природа  такова..... :Aga: :smile: :flower: 
А  папа котят-соседский ухоженный кот. Но малыши- все в маму-порода ! :Aga: 
Она же в частном доме живет, не в квартире :Oj: 
Так интересно наблюдать...

----------


## Мэри Эл

Девочки! мне  понравился этот мультик ))) красивая музыка и ролик )))

----------


## Касатик

*Мэри Эл*,
 Хороший мультик, я своим показала, обрадовались, смотрели с интересом!:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/760376m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> если кошке нет 3 лет -стерелизовать


[IMG]http://*********ru/749112m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

Девочки!!! Делюсь радостью! Моей старшенькой больше не придется носить очки (зрение было -9). Прооперировали и все окей! УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Очки остались на пальме в клинике!   :Aga:

----------


## черника

Оль, здОрово! :Ok:   дочка твоя такая красавица, что очки её нисколько не портили, но без них по-любому лучше! Береги её, её глазки и СЕБЯ!

----------


## Касатик

> Девочки!!! Делюсь радостью! Моей старшенькой больше не придется носить очки


Искренние поздравления, Олечка!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Это ж так здорово!!!
А у дони улыбка........вся мамина - вылитый портрет!!!:smile:

----------


## LapNik

> Делюсь радостью!


Только пусть ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО соблюдает рекомендации на послеоперационный период (а он ОЧЕНЬ затяжной) офтальмологов.
У самого зрение полная она  :Jopa: . Но из-за образа жизни не реально было бы их соблюдать, п.э. довольствуюсь линзами.

Рад за вас обеих!!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 37 секунд*



> Делюсь радостью!


Только пусть ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО соблюдает рекомендации на послеоперационный период (а он ОЧЕНЬ затяжной) офтальмологов.
У самого зрение полная она  :Jopa: . Но из-за образа жизни не реально было бы их соблюдать, п.э. довольствуюсь линзами.

Рад за вас обеих!!! :flower:

----------


## Djazi

> Девочки!!! Делюсь радостью! Моей старшенькой больше не придется носить очки (зрение было -9). Прооперировали и все окей! УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Оль, не в Калуге ли оперировали?

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,
 Вы - как два близнеца с дочкой своей! Похожи - жуть. :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

> Девочки!!! Делюсь радостью! Моей старшенькой больше не придется носить очки (зрение было -9). Прооперировали и все окей! УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Молодцы что решились!!!А я вот всю жизнь мучаюсь...но не с очками,а с линзами,(-6)но все равно морока постоянная.На операцию не решилась,а теперь уж поздно.
Было -4,но поехала на конкурс с гриппом и потеряла еще две единицы....Не смогла отказаться,(выиграла районный,надо было ехать на областной),как же,меня посчитают трусихой)))Ну ,отстояла честь района и поплатилась своим зрением.Всю жизнь учусь,но так и не научилась отказывать)))буду злится,сочинять для кого-то,дуться, ворчать и...делать!!!ведь правильнее вовремя сказать нет.Завидую таким людям.Ну вот начала про одно,а закончила совсем другим))))

----------


## Касатик

> На операцию не решилась,а теперь уж поздно.


Тань, кто сказал?!!!!!! Мой дядя только что из Питера вернулся  с операции, а ему:eek: 78 лет!!!

----------


## Колесо

> Тань, кто сказал?!!!!!! Мой дядя только что из Питера вернулся с операции, а ему 78 лет!!


Наташ,не тревожь мою душууууууууууууууууу,я уж успокоилась и смирилась.Когда хотела сделать мне одна врачиха сказала: Ты что,балерина? Зачем тебе это?Как то я после этих слов крылышки-то и сложила.

----------


## Касатик

> Наташ,не тревожь мою душууууууууууууууууу,я уж успокоилась и смирилась.


Танюш, ты о чем?!...О каком смирении,  о каком успокоении?...Ты все еще сомневаешься в отечественной и мировой офтальмологии?... Тогда, я выезжаю к тебе!!! :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

Родные мои!!! Спасибо вам за отзывы! Так приятно! Олюшка Джази! В Калуге оперировали меня в 1991 году. До сих пор в ваш город влюблена. А дочу - в  Брянске. Решились-то мы давно. Тем более мамин пример перед глазами был. Просто денужков стоит. Мы же только с институтом отстрелялись - тоже траты. Зато теперь все хоккей  :Ok:

----------


## ElenaS

> Девочки!!! Делюсь радостью! Моей старшенькой больше не придется носить очки (зрение было -9). Прооперировали и все окей! УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Оля, поздравляю!

Вы - смелые, и я рада за то, что вы решились. Представляю, как об этом долгожданном дне мечтала твоя дочка, наконец-то он настал. Теперь - новая жизнь, все в новом свете, новые перспективы и самоощущение!

ЗЫ: вы так с дочкой похожи! Только и не скажешь, что мама с дочкой, как сестры. Оль, тебя улыбка сильно молодит  :Ok:

----------


## shoymama

*ElenaS*,
Спасибо! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Колесо

> Тогда, я выезжаю к тебе!!!


Ловлю на слове!!!Все слышали?Ждуууууууууууу!!!

----------


## Volodя

> Ловлю на слове!!!


 :biggrin: :Ok:  Вот так надо на тамадеи зазывать!:wink:

----------


## Katjatja

Олечка здорово что операция прошла удачно.   :flower: 

у моего дитенка плюс и  пока  только очки,что дальше даже не знаю.

приколы нашего городка. центр города. пожарная часть ( снесли забор и все видно). пожарники с увлечением жарят шашлык. дым столбом:smile:

----------


## jpligunova

ДЕВОЧКИ,мы вчера проводили юбилей в красивейшем месте,называется хутор отдыха
Атсалама,место дорогое для отдыха,юбилей мы не "нащелкали"-времени не было.А пока гостей не было, нафотографировались на местности.
URL=http://www.radikal.ru][



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
URL=http://www.radikal.ru][/URL

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*


*Добавлено через 4 минуты*


*Добавлено через 6 минут*
А так,может, и  не побывали бы в такой красоте.

----------


## Айсидора

> Девочки!!! Делюсь радостью! Моей старшенькой больше не придется носить очки (зрение было -9). Прооперировали и все окей! УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Очки остались на пальме в клинике!


Оля!  :Oj: Какое счастье иметь доченьку, да еще как 2 капли похожую на тебя!!! 
Интересно, а характер у нее тоже твой?:biggrin:
Поздравляю, береги свою девочку! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> ДЕВОЧКИ,мы вчера проводили юбилей в красивейшем месте,называется хутор отдыха
> Атсалама,место дорогое для отдыха,А так,может, и  не побывали бы в такой красоте.


Елена!  :Vah: Как хочеться тоже там оказаться!!! Красотища-то какая!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Девченки, а мы после свадьбы, так как дома есть нечего было, приготовить неуспела. А на свадьбе нас не покормили... Заехали в ресторанчик и перекусили..

[IMG]http://*********ru/781933m.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/778861m.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/779885m.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Жаль темно уже было и не видно, как там красиво!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Ребята, мы в выходные ездили за грибами. Вы знаете,такого чуда я еще не видела: подосиновики,подберезовики,белые грибы растут не по одному, а семейками, штук 5-6 обязательно, в одном месте их было... 18 штук,прямо как опята. Собирали и радовались.А когда вечером готовили, ворчали :"Да куда столько насобирали?" Замариновали, насушили, заморозили. Теперь с грибами.

[IMG]http://*********ru/767599.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сенова Оксана

всем приветик,доброго утречка и с началом новой недели.С понедельником говорят что день тяжелый,но пускай он пройдет для вас легко,хорошего настроения и солнечного по летнему теплого дня.

----------


## _Лесюня_

*shoymama*,
 ОЛенька!! поздраволяю! очень за вас рада!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 




> ДЕВОЧКИ,мы вчера проводили юбилей в красивейшем месте,называется хутор отдыха
> Атсалама,место дорогое для отдыха,


Лена... а где именно это? в Эстонии? так красиво... есть на Алтае памятник, немногоо схожий...

*Добавлено через 17 секунд*
минутку... поищу фото...

----------


## jpligunova

*_Лесюня_*,
 Да,это у нас, в Эстонии,здесь много красивых мест,но мы не везде бывали,хоть страна и маленькая

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
У нас есть свой женский Пюхтицкий  монастырь,место очень благодатное,святое,называется Куремяэ,к нам из России люди приезжают,источник исцеляющим считается,а мы рядом живем и не так часто бываем в монастыре.

----------


## _Лесюня_

[IMG]http://*********ru/728691m.jpg[/IMG]
*jpligunova*,
 очень красиво...и, видимо ,это маленькая толика красоты.... а впечатлений в таких местах обычно настолько много. что нет сил описать)))мне нравится, чт оатмосфера там спокойная, умиротворенная...




> :"Да куда столько насобирали?"


ой......КАК Я ВАС ПОНИМАЮ!!!!!........это на прошлой неделе ездили родня мужа ,и привезли в 22-00 5ведер грибов, 3-ягоды и кучу рыбы...может это и радость, коли не на работу завтра...возились все пол ночи(((((((((((((((((((

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
ну... что я вам сказать хочу....
август....август всегда насыщен праздниками и мероприятиями. 18 сегодня ,а уже отметили др. бабушки, дяди, мужа/в два захода/, годовщину свадьбы/тоже в 2 получилось)/.....
завтра едем в поход в горы... на ледник. Куда и как это выглядит-не могу сказать,велено только взять вещи от купальника-до теплых, осенних...на неделю.О как... фото потом выставлю...)

вернемся,и опять праздники ,и мероприятия.... вот июль скучали, потолок весь оплевали...а с конца как зарядило-не свадьба, так празднования.........
не зря говорят-то пусто, то густо...

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
а сегодня был...второй день ситцевый свадьбы...мы вот такой тортик кушаем)))с пчелками)))
[IMG]http://*********ru/745074m.jpg[/IMG]
 МИлости просим... на чай...на нашу первую годовщину))))):rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
пы.сы.фото с телефона/процесс готовки ,так что пардон за качество/

----------


## Колесо

> завтра едем в поход в горы... на ледник. Куда и как это выглядит-не могу сказать,велено только взять вещи от купальника-до теплых, осенних...на неделю.О как... фото потом выставлю...)


*Лесюньчик* - везунчик!)))Счастливой поездки!Ждем фоток,интереснооооооооооооооооо!!!Рада,что ты появилась!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

Опять страницы косячат, надо наверно новый дубликат темы создавать, 

Еще немного и снова школа )))) а пока готовим закрытие последней смены в лагере , ух, чегойто я устала в этом году ))) но главное - дочка поступила, а с остальным справимся )))) 
Псков Печеры ....)))))

----------


## optimistka17

Надеюсь тот, кто прочтет, улыбнется...

*Любовь/ мини-басня /*

*Всё было хорошо в лесу, 
Но заяц полюбил лису, 
Он так и сяк к ней приставал, 
Смеяться зверь лесной устал. 
Лиса спросила- в чём тут дело? 
Беги, пока тебя не съела. 

Вот так закончилась любовь.... 
Грызите, зайчики, морковь!*:biggrin:

----------


## overload

По чьей-то воровской наводке
он переспал с бутылкой водки.
Но лишь башку поднял с подушки - 
родились дети.
Две чекушки.

Тост вытек из произведенья:
"Давай  - за воспроизведенье!"

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/827791.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Что нужно женщине, чтоб быть всегда красивой?
Дарить ей золото, бриллианты, жемчуга?
Иль, может быть, ей шуба дорога?
Песцовая? Иль горностай с шиншиллой?
Быть может, ей «Мустанга» подарить,
Чтобы она смотрелась грациозно,
Гарцуя с видом радостно-серьёзным,
Стараясь никого не задавить?
Всё это, несомненно очень важно,
Машины, шубы, терем трёхэтажный,
Но и без этого смогла б она прожить….
Как сделать женщину воистину счастливой,
Желанной, сногсшибательно красивой?
Да просто:
-сногсшибательно ЛЮБИТЬ!*

----------


## Сенова Оксана

О пользе дырки в голове 


Превратности и трудности системы, 
Участие в её хмельном пиру 
И всяческие прочие проблемы 
Мне в голове проделали дыру. 

Бродил я с цельным черепом по свету, 
Мял им цветы, валялся на траве... 
Теперь ношу особую примету: 
Огромнейшую дырку в голове. 

Конечно, жаль, что черепок порушен, 
Но в нём скопилось столько барахла, 
Что воздух в нём был нестерпимо душен. 
А через дырку свежесть притекла! 

Теперь живу, уныния не зная: 
Дыра в башке (рекомендую всем!), 
Особенно когда она сквозная, - 
Не столько вход, сколь выход для проблем. 

Такие ветры в черепной коробке 
Свистят напропалую день и ночь, 
Что из ушей повышибало пробки. 
Что в них влетело - вылетает прочь! 

А если что не так - имею право, 
Как нынче говорится, закосить: 
Что взять с того, чья голова дырява? 
Мне не в чем информацию носить! 



Шизель (Любовь Сирота)

----------


## KAlinchik

*senovaoxana*,
 у нас такая же фраза на рекламе сантехники в центре города :biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

Девочки!
делюсь позитивом, к которому я стремилась полгода!
 я сделала себе татуаж бровей!!!!!!!!!!(Больно,зараза,и долго, но ведь красота требует жертв!)

ой, мамочки, какая фотка здоровая получилась!
первый раз РАДИКАЛОм воспользовалась...

----------


## Ольга-63

> я сделала себе татуаж бровей!!!!!!!!!!(Больно,зараза,и долго, но ведь красота требует жертв!)



   Калинчик, ну ты герой! А губки? Слабо?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ой, мамочки, какая фотка здоровая получилась!


Алина, красоту ничем не испортишь!  :Ok:  Хорошего человека должно быть многооооооооооооо......:biggrin:

А я хочу фото с одной из своих свадеб показать. Это страстное воссоединение невесты и жениха после похищения. Со спины никто не узнает, а гостей лица специально затёрла.

[IMG]http://*********ru/837017m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

> А губки? Слабо?


а губки не надо...
с бровями просто необходимость была:надоело их постоянно рисовать, вот я и помогла природе...
а с остальным у меня все в порядке:wink: :Ok:

----------


## Ольга-63

> а с остальным у меня все в порядке


   А мы и не сомневаемся. Правильно Ириша подметила  


> красоту ничем не испортишь!

----------


## Мэри Эл

> позитивом, к которому я стремилась полгода!


здорово!!!! когда задуманное осуществляется , это точно позитив!!!!

----------


## Иринка 11

> а губки не надо...
> с бровями просто необходимость была:надоело их постоянно рисовать, вот я и помогла природе...
> а с остальным у меня все в порядке:wink:


Алиночка, сделали просто супер, ты герой, теперь долго не придется рисовать, молодец, :Aga: , у меня кума сделала и брови и губки, и глазки подвела, так она в обще проблем не знает всегда при макияже, говорит встала утром умылась и пошла на работу,на губы то татуаж вообще уже 6 лет назад по моему сделала, она очень довольна, да и  мне нравится, а сама не могу решиться....посмотрела как у нее болячками все это сходило....ух....страшно, да и не выношу физической боли я.... :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

> страшно, да и не выношу физической боли я....


мне вчера тоже косметолог сказала, что я смелая женщина, раз боли не боюсь,
 а я ей ответила, что после 2х естественных родов уже ничего не страшно, так что, малюем бровки, тетя:wink:

----------


## Иринка 11

> мне вчера тоже косметолог сказала, что я смелая женщина, раз боли не боюсь,
>  а я ей ответила, что после 2х естественных родов уже ничего не страшно, так что, малюем бровки, тетя:wink:


 ну, я ж говорю герой, :Ok:  я тоже два раза прошла через роды, но боли боююуууусяааааа, очень .....

----------


## Katjatja

хм. боль 
это индивидуально.  татуировку на животике было делать больнее чем рожать.:rolleyes:
 очередной прикол от мелкого ( сразу скажу что спрашивали по принципу игры лодка-лодочка. вода - водочка):

 у кошек - котЯта
 у тигрицы- тигрята
 и так далее.

 и в окончании:
у гусеницы- гусята
у овцы - овчата
у змеи- змеЯта
у акулы - акУльчики

 после паузы ребенок спрашивает : а у барана кто?:eek::biggrin:

----------


## KainskCherry

Всем добрый вечер, давненько я не появлялась в нашем Позитиве. Вот исправляюсь и пишу о событиях последнего времени. Встретившись с Наатой и Медведиком в Новосибирске и успешно отработав там свадьбу, следом свадьбу в Каинске, мы отправились в долгожданное, запланированное еще в мае месяце путешествие в Казахстан, к Анатольевне в гости. Поездка была приятной и настроение уже в начале было отличным. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/725629.jpg[/IMG]
Это мы проезжаем Иртыш.
И вот, спустя девять часов в поезде ,ура, земля родное личико Инессы на перроне и обьятья.  приехала встречать нас не одна, а с девушкой, которую все на нашем сайте знают под ником НаталиТ.
[IMG]http://*********ru/726653.jpg[/IMG]
Вот правда -пока с живой аватаркой не познакомишься -не стоит складывать окончательное мнение о человеке. Наталья была со своим мужем -Сашей, миновав таможню и облаянные собаками, что испортило моему Димульке настроение, мы уселись все в машину и поехали по Петропавловску к Инессе домой. Город встретил нас родным Сибирским дождем, который льет у нас все лето, так что мы чувствовали себя как дома. Так как погулять хотелось сильнее, чем остаться сухими -все, дружною толпою, отправились в магазин.

[IMG]http://*********ru/780924.jpg[/IMG]
Тут на фото видно капли дождя и затаренные девочками пакеты.

[IMG]http://*********ru/781948.jpg[/IMG]
Про вкусный Казахстанский коньяк можно слагать легенды, он правда обалденный!

[IMG]http://*********ru/778876.jpg[/IMG]
А это -наш Феля, он сам нас выбрал, забравшись в один из пакетов.. настоящий сибиряк, любящий картошку!
Посидели мы хорошо,  на утро-пошли в аптеку -Димуля схватил простуду, в поезде продуло, и в обменный пункт.

[IMG]http://*********ru/779900.jpg[/IMG]
На фото-дочка Анатольевны, Ксюша, красооотка, эх, держитесь парни и губозакатывающие машинки вам в придачу! После дневных шопинговых походов по злачным торговым местам-по приглашению Наташи,отправились в их семейное гнездышко.Она как надо подготовилась и на столе красовалось вот это вкусное блюдо!
[IMG]http://*********ru/785020.jpg[/IMG]
И не одно..За это надо было выпить!
[IMG]http://*********ru/786044.jpg[/IMG]
А еще-арбузик,нет,арбузище,вот и думал Сашуля,супруга-слаще и совместил приятное с полезным!
[IMG]http://*********ru/782972.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

Парни-не отставали,
[IMG]http://*********ru/773756.jpg[/IMG]
справа на фото,это-эксклюзив для вас-муж Анатольевны Александр,а тот,что помладше-совместное производство Наташи и Саши-их сынок.Мой дорогой и Саша,два оператора,они сразу нашли общий язык и стали говорить на нем-непонятном для нас-простых смертных ведущих..Следующее фото
[IMG]http://*********ru/771708.jpg[/IMG]
-это блинная,недалеко от Инессиного дома,блины там вкусненькие,там она назначила встречу клиентам,а мы-попили и поели блинчики.Она молодец-клиентов взяла шустро,не успели они подумать,как уже развернули машину и внесли предоплату,ай-да,подруга,Анатольевна-умница!Вечер накануне отьезда был и веселым и трогательным,в нем было все…Ребята нас повезли в боулинг,а мы в своей сознательной жизни не разу шара в руках не держали,так мы примерялись и одевали носочки,
[IMG]http://*********ru/777852.jpg[/IMG]
Саша вам носок показывает,беленький..
[IMG]http://*********ru/774780.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/765564.jpg[/IMG]
Забьет или не забьет?!

[IMG]http://*********ru/762492.jpg[/IMG]
Натуся повредила руку..Потом появились парни на соседней дорожке и мы с радостью сбагрили им самые тяжелые.Эх,хорошо тут у вас!
[IMG]http://*********ru/769660.jpg[/IMG]

Инесса прицелилась и забила! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/767612.jpg[/IMG]

Поиграв и освоив новый вид спорта,мы отправились в чудесный ресторанчик с живой и неживой музыкой.
[IMG]http://*********ru/757372.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

А Саша пил сок,он оправдывается-ему вести машину.
[IMG]http://*********ru/761468.jpg[/IMG]

Он мне задарил клеевую зажигалку-это коробок спичек,все теперь просят у меня спички,а я балдею.
[IMG]http://*********ru/758396.jpg[/IMG]

Инесса,действительно Богиня!Прелестна,просто прелестна!
[IMG]http://*********ru/759420.jpg[/IMG]

Наконец-то нам принесли шашлыки.
[IMG]http://*********ru/748156.jpg[/IMG]

Анатольевна пела..о,как она поет,песня была медленная и красивая,мы танцевали…
[IMG]http://*********ru/746108.jpg[/IMG]
К единственному,нежному….даже сейчас,дорогая моя,наворачиваются слезы на глаза…Супер.А еще,много танцевали.
[IMG]http://*********ru/747132.jpg[/IMG]
Причем,решили мы перенести кусочек атмосферы Новосибирской встречи туда..девочки понимают,о чем я,вообщем играло то,что мы хотели,и даже красную смородину с нами отплясывали гостьи ресторана.Потом была прогулка по ночному городу.Колодец..дай воды напиться!
[IMG]http://*********ru/752252.jpg[/IMG]

А нашим было хорошо!
[IMG]http://*********ru/750204.jpg[/IMG]

Три ведущих,три судьбы,вместе не смотря на расстояние и занятость все-таки встретились!
[IMG]http://*********ru/739964.jpg[/IMG]

А это-папа везет Фелю домой,ведь котик записан на него.
[IMG]http://*********ru/740988.jpg[/IMG]
Вот и закончились наши короткие каникулы,жаль,что рядом с близкими время бежит так быстро,в который раз просмотрела фотографии,грусно и тепло на души.Анатольевна сказала,что я –ее мама,по характеру и отношению.Инесса,я не умею по-другому, по крайней мере с теми,кого люблю всеми фибрами души…Спасибо тебе за все,за помощь в выборе покупок,за терпение,за твой дом,радушно распахнутый перед нами,мы с тобой теперь родственники!Наташе и Саше-ребята-вы необыкновенные,на вас хочется любоваться,такая нежность друг к другу..спасибо,что вы есть в нашей жизни,спасибо за ваше радушие,за все-спасибо!Мои дети с удовольствием лопают сладости,обновки все подошли.И еще,девочки-отдельная благодарность-за помощь в выборе платья и Инессе за шикарный клатч.Я бы сама не решилась платье купить-на себя вечно денег жалко.Вот и еще один кусочек земли стал родным, потому что там-вы…На встречи ездить надо,несмотря не на что и вопреки всему..И лишь кусочек,живой такой и пушистый бегает по дому,растет на глазах прямо и мяукает очень громко.Доча Инесса-низкий поклон тебе за Фелю,потешила мать с отцом..Все,не могу писать больше,совсем расчувствовалась..

----------


## bulya

Алина, молодец, у меня подруга сделала татуаж губ и бровей, я видела её во всех стадиях, поэтому говорю МОЛОДЕЦ!Её муж на второй день увидев распухшую жену, ужаснулся.Она его подбодрила, сказала, что теперь так и останется! :Oj: 
Танюша, фотки замечательные!Они живые и передают атмосферу вашей встречи!Спасибо!

----------


## Масяня

*KainskCherry*,


Танюшка - вы молодчаги, я так и слышала голос Анатольевны с её юморком,  вы с мужем теперь тоже подсели на этот допинг - встречи в реале!

ХОЧУ ТАКОГО ЖЕ КОТЁНКА!!!!

Но у Саньки аллергия, и мы можем только любоваться на них издали, а доча прямо болеет, когда животинку видит...

----------


## solist64

Хочу бешбармак!!! Жена сидела рядом, ушла, чтобы не истекать слюной!
*Анатольевна!*Когда Казахстан делить будем?

----------


## KainskCherry

Да,Сереж,это вкуснятина,за уши не оттянешь!

----------


## Ларико

Таня, спасибо за репортаж со встречи на Казахской земле! Казахстан... ностальгия. :Ok:

----------


## jpligunova

*KainskCherry*,
 Действительно,молодцы! Встречи,общения,открытия!Здорово!

----------


## Елена-Забава

Девчёнки и мальчишки!Хочу поделиться рецептом хорошего настроения и изготовления ритуальных финансовых пирожков.Увидела по телеку передачу о привлечении финансового потока.Для этого нужны капуста,зелень(петрушка,укроп),тесто(любое) и ...ножницы.В это воскресенье я и подруга взяли ножницы и начали нарезать,стричь капусту и зелень.Представлять нужно,что стрижешь себе деньги.Посолив,поперчив,руками перемешали(соответственно представив как мы пересчитываем финансы).Потом начинку в тесто.Можно формировать мешочками,можно кошелечками(как вареники) и на сковородку или в духовку.Кушать самим и друзьям раздарить(чем больше раздаешь,тем больше вернется)Передача обещала неожиданные денежные подарки судьбы.Не знаю как подарки,но настроение было отличное.Всё это приготовление с шутками-прибаутками,песнями под 100 грамм.А потом визиты с пирожками по знакомым...!Море положительных эмоций!!!Очень рекомендую звать теперь гостей не на блины,а на изготовление финансовых пирожков.Хорошее настроение - обеспечено.
Приятного аппетита и отдыха!

----------


## optimistka17

Красивым быть не запретишь,
А вот с умом дела сложнее:
И ты под дурака косишь,
Коль рядом кто-то поважнее...:biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/803243.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*KainskCherry*,
Танюш, спасибо! Тем более, что после переустановки системы все фотки с нашей мини-встречи канули в лету...

Ой, друзья мои! Таня, в силу своей деликатности, не рассказывает о том, в каких военно-полевых условиях нам жить приходилось.
Про потоп от соседей я в Синей тетрадке рассказывала. Так вот, к приезду гостей потоп достиг своего апогея и пришлось перекрыть холодную воду всему стояку. Так что неделю из крана у нас шёл один кипяток. Сами понимаете, что это не очень удобно. 
Но Танюху Вишенкину, если она что задумала, не остановит ничто. Даже в таких условиях она умудрялась кормить нас вкусными обедами.(Парадокс: не я - хозяйка дома, угощала гостей, а наоборот). Почему я и сказала, что Таня - копия моей мамы: когда ко мне приезжает мама, я на кухню даже не захожу и забываю, что такое готовка и мытьё посуды... Стыдно, конечно... Но я не виновата!!! Таня сама!!!(Но если честно, готовить некогда было - с утра шопинг, после обеда на работу, потом встречи, потом репетиция, ночью бла-бла-бла...- вот Таня меня и разгрузила). 



> Ребята нас повезли в боулинг,а мы в своей сознательной жизни не разу шара в руках не держали,


Однако с первого же броска Таня выбила страйк(по-моему, так называется)!!!

Блин, не на ту кнопку нажала, рано сообщение отправила. Щаз добавлю.)))

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*



> приехала встречать нас не одна, а с девушкой, которую все на нашем сайте знают под ником НаталиТ.


Кстати, много лет живя и работая в одном городе, мы с Наташей знали о существовании друг друга, но никогда не общались. А благодаря форуму - и лично познакомились, и мини-встречу замутили(Наталья с радостью восприняла новость, что едут гости-форумчане).



> Наташе и Саше-ребята-вы необыкновенные,на вас хочется любоваться,такая нежность друг к другу..спасибо,


Действительно - прекрасная пара, плюю три раза через левое плечо, чтоб не сглазить. :cool: Оба - весёлые, заводные, дружные, гостеприимные.  :Ok: 



> справа на фото,это-эксклюзив для вас-муж Анатольевны Александр,


Вот знаете, как ведущие собираются, то рано или поздно разговор с погоды плавно перетекает на работу. Так и мой супруг не удержался - устроил нам мастер-класс по использованию велотренажёра...(он тренер по велоспорту). Из чего я сделала вывод - тренажёры все неправильные, лучше реальный велосипед. Да и то там не без заморочек...:eek:
Кстати, про мужа! Таня с Димой приехали вечером 9 августа, а Саша приехал из командировки 10, в 6 утра. Заходит домой, видит - в зале кто-то неизвестный спит...  :Vah:  Пригляделся - вроде не я... :wink: Заглянул в спальню - мы с Ксюхой там. Спрашивает меня:"Это кто???" Я ему, сквозь сон:"А, это наши, с форума..."(Как Карлсон, типа, дело-то житейское). Саша говорит:"Аааа..." (хотя о приезде гостей ни сном, ни духом... - жена-то не сподобилась предупредить) и больше вопросов не задаёт... Потом, конечно, и знакомство было, и поход к Наташе с Сашей в гости, и с Димой они на кухне до 5 утра сидели (чо делали? не знаю...). Но я в очередной раз убедилась, насколько демократичный у меня муж...:biggrin:



> Анатольевна!Когда Казахстан делить будем?


Как только приедешь!!! Карту разложим и начнём!!!  :Aga:  Тем более, что



> Хочу бешбармак!!!


А у нас есть к кому на него в гости пойти - к Наталье!!!:rolleyes:

Вообще, конечно, очень жаль, что погодка порадовала нас лишь в последний день пребывания россиян на казахстанской земле - очень хотелось город показать... Но!!! Вишенкины оставили у меня свою ложку и Димкину олимпийку, так что всё у нас ещё будет!!! :Aga:

----------


## KainskCherry

> Вишенкины оставили у меня свою ложку и Димкину олимпийку, так что


Так что ждемс Анатольевну в Сибири дальней!!!  :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

> *KainskCherry*,
> 
> Кстати, про мужа! Таня с Димой приехали вечером 9 августа, а Саша приехал из командировки 10, в 6 утра. Заходит домой, видит - в зале кто-то неизвестный спит...  Пригляделся - вроде не я... :wink: Заглянул в спальню - мы с Ксюхой там. Спрашивает меня:"Это кто???" Я ему, сквозь сон:"А, это наши, с форума..."(Как Карлсон, типа, дело-то житейское). Саша говорит:"Аааа..." (хотя о приезде гостей ни сном, ни духом... - жена-то не сподобилась предупредить) и больше вопросов не задаёт...


kukukuku:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

Наталья у нас девушка спортивная, поэтому внимательно слушала, какие мышцы и как должны работать, чтобы ножки стройными были... И даже стойко перенесла разборку своего тренажёра чуть ли не по винтикам...:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/808362m.jpg[/IMG]
Зато мы теперь знаем, какой угол наклона должен быть у передней стойки, как должны лежать руки на руле и какое расстояние от чего-то там до сиденья оптимально для более эффективной работы мышц!:tongue:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Так что ждемс Анатольевну в Сибири дальней!!!


Ну, не такая уж она и дальняя - всего 10 часов на поезде! А ведь соберусь как-нить и приеду!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Ага,спортивная,а я боролась со сном на этом тренажере.Не помогло.:biggrin:

----------


## Мэри Эл

Девочки!!! а я с Танюхой Курочкой созвонилась - в восресенье едем всем гуртом к ней в гости))))
Это мне ученица на стенке в контакте скинула - мне понравилось, может уже было, но повторенье - мать ученья !!)))

Игра на вечер *"ПОМОГАЕТ ПОСЛЕ ТЯЖЕЛОГО ТРУДОВОГО РАБОЧЕГО ДНЯ":* 
Для игры Вам понадобится: Человек (Вы сами), ванная с натянутыми над ней верёвками-лёсками для сушки белья, колготки. Как играть: Надеваете колготки попой на голову, залезаете в ванну, встаёте в ней в полный рост, ноги (колготочные, не свои) забрасываете на верёвки для сушки белья. Медленно трогаетесь с места и делаете несколько шагов вперёд. Вы - троллейбус. Если при этом
надеть лыжи - получается трамвай. А если надеть лыжи и налить в ванну воды - получается речной трамвай, а если в ванну с водой уронить включенный фен, то получится электричка, а если выключить свет и одеть налобный фонарик, то Вы - метро. Хорошего вечера! !!!
Расслабляйтесь!!!)))) :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

> *KainskCherry*,
>  Даже в таких условиях она умудрялась кормить нас вкусными обедами.(Парадокс: не я - хозяйка дома, угощала гостей, а наоборот).


Девочки! А вот баклажаны кто готовил?
 Научите, очень люблю, но не получается. Именно сами баклажаны поподробнее, с начинкой разберемся.
Можно в личку или куда удобнее.  :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> Девочки!!! а я с Танюхой Курочкой созвонилась - в восресенье едем всем гуртом к ней в гости))))
> Это мне ученица на стенке в контакте скинула - мне понравилось, может уже было, но повторенье - мать ученья !!)))
> 
> Игра на вечер *"ПОМОГАЕТ ПОСЛЕ ТЯЖЕЛОГО ТРУДОВОГО РАБОЧЕГО ДНЯ":*


кстати это можно использовать и на любой корпоративке. оборжалась до икоты. :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Оляшка

*Мэри Эл*,



> Игра на вечер "ПОМОГАЕТ ПОСЛЕ ТЯЖЕЛОГО ТРУДОВОГО РАБОЧЕГО ДНЯ": 
> Для игры Вам понадобится: Человек (Вы сами), ванная с натянутыми над ней верёвками-лёсками для сушки белья, колготки. Как играть: Надеваете колготки попой на голову, залезаете в ванну, встаёте в ней в полный рост, ноги (колготочные, не свои) забрасываете на верёвки для сушки белья. Медленно трогаетесь с места и делаете несколько шагов вперёд. Вы - троллейбус. Если при этом
> надеть лыжи - получается трамвай. А если надеть лыжи и налить в ванну воды - получается речной трамвай, а если в ванну с водой уронить включенный фен, то получится электричка, а если выключить свет и одеть налобный фонарик, то Вы - метро. Хорошего вечера! !!!


Пошла в ванну: Расслабляться :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Мэри Эл*,
:biggrin:Элечка, дорогая, я минут 5 хохотала!!! Спасибо огромное. Такую разрядку дала  эмоциям! А может, ты в Отчётах это повторишь? Глядишь, полегчает.....:wink: :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> кстати это можно использовать и на любой корпоративке.


Катюша, а как? В ролях изображать?:smile:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> если выключить свет и одеть налобный фонарик, то Вы - метро


:biggrin:Ой, я поняла КТО Я - ЭЛЕКТРИЧКА!!!!!! У меня есть фонарик во лбу!!!!!!!!....

а я-то думала грешным...делом. шооо я таки звЁзда!kuku

----------


## Касатик

> Если при этом
> надеть лыжи - получается трамвай. А если надеть лыжи и налить в ванну воды - получается речной трамвай, а если в ванну с водой уронить включенный фен, то получится электричка, а если выключить свет и одеть налобный фонарик, то Вы - метро. Хорошего вечера! !!!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Я, главное, так серьезно  начала вчитываться, думаю, свеженькое что-то,...потом кааак засмеялась!...Жаль, одна,поделиться не с кем!!!!:eek:

----------


## Колесо

> Игра на вечер "ПОМОГАЕТ ПОСЛЕ ТЯЖЕЛОГО ТРУДОВОГО РАБОЧЕГО ДНЯ":


Эля,спасибо!Даже сейчас пишу и смеюсь :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: 


> Ой, я поняла КТО Я - ЭЛЕКТРИЧКА!!!!!! У меня есть фонарик во лбу!!!!!!!!....
> а я-то думала. шооо я звЁзда!


*Пупс*,жжет,как всегда))):biggrin:Причем и в прямом и в переносном смысле!:biggrin:
Спасибо,позитивщики родные,таааааааааааааааак хорошооооооооооооо стало!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Вы хочете услышать за любовь?
За вздохи и сердечные засосы?
Что ж, за любовь таки скажу вам пару слов.
Закусывайте и дышите носом.

Адамчик жил в раю красивей всех.
Они там с тетей Евой хорошо торчали.
А мы теперь за их любовный грех.
Живем с глазами полными печали.

Ой, прекратите же сказать на целый пуд.
Не терэндите и не делайте цунами.
Иль может вам, я извиняюсь, зубы жмут?
Ловите лучше слов моих ушами.



Я за любовь сказать имею вам – послушайте сюда.
Она легко с ума мозгами сдвинуть может.
Нас превращает момэнтально в двух придурков в три ряда,
И оставляет лишь страдания на роже.



Адамчик с Евой с голою мадам сижу
По раю вместе дефилировали гордо.
Но схавав раз какой-то фрухт для куражу,
Одели в тот же в миг глаза на морду.

Адамчик кинул брови обе две на лоб, 
Секс-бомбу сорок мегатонн увидев в Еве.
В их головах произошел потоп,
И вскоре род наш зародился в чреве.

Когда они пар выпускали из ушей,
Начальник рая, проходивший мимо,
Глаза, как два квадрата, сделал и взашей
Прогнал на землю их за эту пантомиму.

Утрите слезы плача, выжмите платок.
Ведь мы, за их любовный грех теперь страдая,
Должны всю жизнь работать на горшок.
А не гулять, фасон держа, по раю.



Я за любовь сказать имею вам – послушайте сюда.
Она легко с ума мозгами сдвинуть может.
Нас превращает момэнтально в двух придурков в три ряда,
И оставляет лишь страдания на роже.

Но коль придет любовь, свой шанец не меняйте на пустяк
Отдайтесь ей, за двери выкинув сомненья.
Любовь вам сможет сделать морду счастья, даст вам в руки флаг
И на всем теле вам оставит впечатленья.

 посмотреть и послушать здесь:smile:http://www.cecsi.ru/vk/vk_songs_odessa_love.html

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*senovaoxana*,
 ШО ты делаешь со мной,
Ксюха. дорогая!
Стих отпадный, заводной
Выучить желаю...

тока с памятью моей 
учить не получается
даже дважды два - четыре 
редко сосчитаетсиии kuku

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/816548.gif[/IMG]

День со счастья начинается, 
Счастье встало раньше всех! 
Счастье маме улыбается, 
Развернув улыбку в смех. 

Счастье по полу зашлёпало, 
Босиком и без штанов, 
Моё счастье голопопое, 
Несмышленое оно, 

Шабутное и несмирное, 
Тут – ломает, там – крушит, 
Над губой – усы кефирные… 
Вот оно ко мне бежит!

----------


## KainskCherry

*shoymama*,
 Оль,это Наталья готовила весь этот стол,сказала,что это тещин язык,не знаю тещин ли он или тестя,но очень вкусно было,так что рецепт спроси у нее!

----------


## Katjatja

> *Мэри Эл*,
> :biggrin:Элечка, дорогая, я минут 5 хохотала!!! Спасибо огромное. Такую разрядку дала  эмоциям! А может, ты в Отчётах это повторишь? Глядишь, полегчает.....:wink:
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> Катюша, а как? В ролях изображать?:smile:


 сначала подумала, что можно просто рассказать с подводочкой-разговором  мол все натрудились  кто как раслабляется? и т.д. и предложить как вариант рассказ  то что написали. я уже репетнула на  4 человек по телефону рассказала. ржали все. при чем именно ржали.

а вот с ролями, мне кажется, это может пойти а может и нет. как все где может попасть неартистичный гость.

 правда остановило  не это. могу представить лыжи на человеке. фонарик на лбу. но вот колготки на голову? может осторожничаю? а если  в конце вечера когда народ разогрелся?  для мужчины может быть унизительно колготы на голове. женщине прическу портить не хочется. а вот рассказать точно смешно. как думаете?

----------


## KainskCherry

*Katjatja*,
 мы в детском саду колготки на головы одевали после сончаса-играли в зайцев,причем некоторые еще писались и одевали мокрые,о ужас,но смешно было это уже тогда!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> унизительно колготы на голове.


Катюша, очень часто использую колготки детские - народу нРРРАвится!

----------


## Колесо

> а вот с ролями, мне кажется, это может пойти а может и нет. как все где может попасть неартистичный гость.
> 
> правда остановило не это. могу представить лыжи на человеке. фонарик на лбу. но вот колготки на голову? может осторожничаю? а если в конце вечера когда народ разогрелся? для мужчины может быть унизительно колготы на голове. женщине прическу портить не хочется. а вот рассказать точно смешно. как думаете?
> __________________


*Катюш,*а если колготки не детские взять а дешевые,но, новые женские и прямо из пачки,тогда...Так,стоп,а подвешивать куда?Кто-нибудь двое держать веревочку могут...ХИ-хи,а фен бросать будем?:biggrin:Нет,думаю с ролями не пойдет,хотя...надо на своих попробовать)))
И сделать это как розыгрыш,что-то на подобии заклинания: Вода,вода,Земля,земля..
ЗАдания не всем сразу,а постепенно, сначала все с колготками,"подвеселись" все на веревочку,а потом по одному,ты ноги в воду-речной трамвайчик,и т.д.
А гости отгадывают,все происходит в шутливой беседе...написала,а теперь что-то не знаю...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ой, я порикалывалась насчёт ролей, а вы серьёзно обсуждать :biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

> Ой, я порикалывалась насчёт ролей, а вы серьёзно обсуждать


Мы рвемся в бой!!!:biggrin:Хотим быть придумщицами)))kuku и заводимся даже не с "педеля волшебного",а с пол пинка :biggrin:

----------


## Мэри Эл

> А гости отгадывают


а это мысль:biggrin:, бывает иногда в компании такой человечек,который без комплексов, и провести это как визуальную викторину про транспорт, умение перевоплотиться везде пригодится, какой это вид транспорта- первая модель, а это - вторая модель.... ну это как говорится мысли вслух)))):biggrin: она и как рецепт просто на словах тоже подойдет наверно, тем более по времени она коротенькая)))

----------


## Natali_T

> Девочки! А вот баклажаны кто готовил?
>  Научите, очень люблю, но не получается. Именно сами баклажаны поподробнее, с начинкой разберемся.
> Можно в личку или куда удобнее.


Ольга, рассказываю! Блюдо называется "Тёщины языки".
Баклажан моем и разрезаем по длине на тонкие пласты, складываем в чашку и солим по вкусу, осиавляем минут на 5-10. Сливаем образовавшуюся водичку и обжариваем на растительном масле с двух сторон. Готовим начинку: в майонез добавляем чеснок и перец по вкусу. Этой смесью смазываем баклажаны, кладём кусочек помидора и заворачиваем. Подаем холодными. Приятного аппетита!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*KainskCherry*,
 Танечка, какие классные фотки! Отдохнули действительно отлично! Позитивом зарядились надолго.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Так что ждемс Анатольевну в Сибири дальней!!!


А нас?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Наталья у нас девушка спортивная, поэтому внимательно слушала, какие мышцы и как должны работать, чтобы ножки стройными были... И даже стойко перенесла разборку своего тренажёра чуть ли не по винтикам...:biggrin:
> [IMG]http://*********ru/808362m.jpg[/IMG]
> Зато мы теперь знаем, какой угол наклона должен быть у передней стойки, как должны лежать руки на руле и какое расстояние от чего-то там до сиденья оптимально для более эффективной работы мышц!:tongue:


Я не могла не слушать, особенно после того как Саша с Димой обсуждали видеооператорские дела, а Саня скучал. Хотя нет, он нам разрезал арбуз и даже удалял косточки.

----------


## Natali_T

> [b]
> Как только приедешь!!! Карту разложим и начнём!!!  Тем более, что
> 
> А у нас есть к кому на него в гости пойти - к Наталье!!!:rolleyes:


Добро пожаловать! Мы всем рады! :flower:

----------


## shoymama

*Natali_T*,

[img]http://s.******info/0a99380efdb141090576530e8bf49ab1.gif[/img]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Привет, родненькие!
Сто лет тут не была, сама не знаю почему! Наверное, потому, что я всё больше  по утрам в инете...

----------


## Katjatja

> Катюша, очень часто использую колготки детские - народу нРРРАвится!


О пупсик.  :flower:  зашла на минутку так как пока гуляла дотумкала, что можно  взять не женские а красивые цветные детские колготопочки. это будет не обидно. и мои мысли подтвердились.:smile:

Ой Танюш а ты наоборот предлагаешь.  

фен можно вообще не брать. достаточно колготок, маленьких детских лыж + фанарика. а фен так проболтать. и угадывать это тоже мысль,

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Привет, родненькие!
> Сто лет тут не была,


 :Aga: И от меня привет...Захожу периодически, но не решаюсь писать...Про меня тут уж поди забыли...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Katjatja

> Ой, я порикалывалась насчёт ролей, а вы серьёзно обсуждать :biggrin:


и мы прикалываемся. но  кажется  это из разряда подурачится и людям будет интересно.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ksana tenlarks*,
пропажа ты наша! Как дела? Где ты? Как с работой?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*tatiana-osinka*, :flower:  Да вот пока дома...В прострации какой-то...
Что-то последнее сообщение "Позитива" не открывается сразу уже три дня подряд... :Tu:  Приходится листать страницы и сейчас у меня показывает, что нахожусь на стр.371:eek:

----------


## shoymama

*Ksana tenlarks*,

[img]http://s12.******info/dbada14c7e31d9d58563fa4de2364fc0.gif[/img]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Привет, привет, мои дорогие!!!kisskisskiss

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Ksana tenlarks*,
Это Шутка от админа!  :biggrin:
 Все тут периодически удивляются!
Если твое последнее сообщение видно, значит, впереди пусто!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Ну и шуточки!!!:smile:

----------


## Колесо

> Захожу периодически, но не решаюсь писать...Про меня тут уж поди забыли.


*Ксана,*ты что?:eek:Кого боишься-то?Это ж мы,ауууууууууу!Мы не страшные:biggrin:И тоже по тебе скучали,как дела? Как у дочки?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Да всё нормально. Дочка теперь студентка, в деревне отдыхает. А я вот дома, в растрёпанных чувствах, всё никак не отойду от впечатлений этого сумасшедшего лета...:biggrin: Читала про Тамадею, слюной исходила. Эх, жаль, что не смогла поехать... :Tu:  Правда выбралась к Виталичу в Новомичуринск, вдохновилась там и теперь беру уроки вокала... :Oj:  Я, конечно, подозревала, что певица из меня никакая, а теперь окончательно убедилась...Вы бы слышали мои вокальные экзерсисы...:biggrin: Всех люблю!!!kiss

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/814571.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*УРА!!!! у меня 5 дней отпуска!!!! лагерь закончился !!!!*

----------


## Сенова Оксана



----------


## optimistka17

А мы так не делаем?

----------


## Сенова Оксана



----------


## Анатольевна

Всем доброго времени суток!
Хочу поделиться своими маленькими семейными радостями. Раньше не могла - т.к. переустанавливали систему и были небольшие проблемы с инетом.
Первая радость: моей дочери, единственной и неповторимой (для меня, конечно), исполнилось 17 лет.
[IMG]http://*********ru/812534.jpg[/IMG]

Вторая радость: с сегодняшнего дня она студентка колледжа при Университете, отделение "Дизайн".

И, наконец, радость третья: соседи сверху поменяли трубы и вот уже три (!!!) дня меня не затапливают! Ура, товарищи!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> соседи сверху поменяли трубы и вот уже три (!!!) дня меня не затапливают! Ура, товарищи!!!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Касатик

Дорогие форумчане!!! Хорошей, плодотворной всем субботы! Северо-Запад, держись, скоро погода наладится, еще погреемся на солнышке!!!:wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/793856m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/835842.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Оляшка

Утром, встав, скажите громко: 
Блин! А я опять проснулась! 
А потом рывком вскочите, 
И с кровати 
прямо в тапки, 
Не теряя ни секунды, 
Сразу к зеркалу бегите! 
Ну и как 
вам эта рожа? 
Ну, вот то-то ж! Испугались?! 
Нужно вам лицо такое? 
Начинаем по-другому! 
Утром встали, улыбнулись! 
Потянулись 
сладко-сладко! 
И подумали какая, 
Вы конфетка в этой позе! 
Станет 
вдруг улыбка шире! 
Я скажу вам даже боле, 
Вам захочется немедля 
Даже 
сделать физзарядку! 
Покрутив немного попой, 
И в прыжке достав до люстры, 
Босиком и без халата – 
Марш бросок по всей квартире! 
По пути 
почистив зубы, 
Заварив покрепче кофе! 
Вы домашних разбудите! 
Пусть 
порадуются тоже! 
Ну и что, что полшестого! 
Нефиг спать в такое утро! 
И когда ваш муж подушкой 
Зашвырнет в вас или тапком! 
Вот тогда 
ступайте смело, 
К зеркалу прямой наводкой! 
Ну и как? Себя узнали? 
А 
теперь скажите честно, 
Будь вы мужиком прошли бы 
Мимо вы такой 
красотки?:tongue:

----------


## shoymama

Ребята! А мы сегодня были на Свенской ярмарке!

_- Свенская ярмарка зародилась в XVII веке у стен Свенского монастыря, основанного на берегу Десны в 1288 году. На ярмарку везли из Украины рогатый скот, шерсть, овчину, мясо и сало, из Крыма и Турции - кумач, хлопчатую бумагу, из восточных и западноевропейских стран - ткани, шелк, сукно, рис. Ярмарка просуществовала до Первой мировой войны. В 2005 году власти Брянской области приняли решение о ее возрождении._

Сердечко сделано из настоящих хлебо-булочных изделий  




Дары осени: 


Дом под камышовой крышей. Камыш – настоящий!  




__________________

Может, на какую мыслЮ натолкнут фотографии. Я уже о *«Царствах»* призадумалась…

----------


## laro4ka09

Оля, красота-то какая!!!

А  в "Царстве поцелуев!" чего-то  только два мужичка сидят...  :Oj:   :Vah:       иль ждут кого?!

----------


## optimistka17

> А в "Царстве поцелуев!" чего-то только два мужичка сидят...   иль ждут кого?!


 Или уже и не ждут... А нашли друг друга... :Ok:

----------


## shoymama

> Или уже и не ждут... А нашли друг друга...


[img]http://s.******info/c8cc88ff36dbee523e6fe917ada9eb4b.gif[/img]

----------


## Katjatja

Оль абалдеть. сердце красота.
и спасибо за фото, так как я уже знаю что сделаю в детсад на праздник осени. Свинку из кабак аи патисона.:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Тест для двоих
1. Вы с мужем и друзьями заказали столик в ресторане. Вы с приятелями уже там и ждете своего мужа, который опаздывает. Вы: 
а) молча, укоризненно смотрите на него, когда, наконец, он появляется;
б) убеждаете остальных, что можно начинать и без него, — он сделает свой заказ, когда появится; 
в) вы делаете заказ и для него, так как знаете, что он любит. 
2. В зал, где вы занимаетесь аэробикой, входит красивая девушка. Подруга, говорит вам: "Это Таня. Твой муж встречался с ней до тебя". Вы: 
а) растеряетесь. Вы никогда не говорили о прошлом с вашим мужем; 
б) слышали о Тане, но не знаете подробностей. И поэтому слегка испуганы. 
в) вы все знаете о Тане и не раз шутили вдвоем с мужем по поводу ее уступчивости. 
3. Вы за свадебным столом. После первого блюда вы чувствуете на себе взгляд вашего избранника. Вы: 
а) не можете определить, хорошее ли у него настроение; 
6) понимаете, что он чувствует себя несчастным, но в какой степени? 
в) вы оба смотрите в направлении спальни, одновременно поднимаетесь из-за стола и осуществляете свой план бегства. 
4. У вас инфекция. Вы:
а) ничего не говорите мужу, избегаете секса и прячете от него ваши лекарства; 
б) просто сообщаете ему о заболевании; 
в) просите его забежать по дороге домой в аптеку и принести нужное вам лекарство. 
5. Вы едете с превышением скорости, ГАИ останавливает вас. Милиционер забирает Вашего мужа в патрульную машину. Вернувшись, он говорит вам: "Ваш супруг утверждает, что вы больны. Это правда?" Вы: 
а) отвечаете: "Все в порядке"; 
6) что-то бормочете в ответ, говорите, что спешили на работу; 
в) Ваш ответ: "У меня диарея". 
6. Вы на вечеринке со своим мужем, который сидит рядом с пышной брюнеткой. Она несет чепуху, и он в ответ кивает головой. Вы: 
а) удивляетесь, как он может соглашаться;
б) считаете, что он просто вежлив; 
в) внутренне смеетесь, так как знаете, что он очарован ее пышными формами. 
7. Вы страдаете из-за того, что ваши руки излишне полны. Ваш друг: 
а) покупает вам блузку без рукавов; 
б) говорит, что это красиво, и не понимает ваших страданий; 
в) целует ваши руки, когда вы остаетесь вдвоем, и смеется над вашими комплексами. 
8. Вы невероятно боитесь эскалаторов. Вы заходите в большой магазин и обнаруживаете, что вещь, за которой Вы пришли, продается на восьмом этаже: 
а) вы говорите ему, что будете ждать внизу, и притворяетесь, что хотите взглянуть на люстры; 
б) он настаивает, чтобы вы поднялись на эскалаторе вместе с ним, — он знает о вашем страхе, но думает, что вы должны его побороть; 
в) он говорит, что это отличная тренировка — подняться пешком на восьмой этаж универмага, и поднимается по лестнице вместе с вами. 
9. Вы съели что-то несвежее и провели ночь, мучаясь от тошноты. Ваш друг: 
а) был отослан в другую комнату — Вы не хотите, чтобы он видел вас в таком виде; 
б) простоял за дверью ванной, спрашивая, как Вы себя чувствуете; 
в) поддерживал Ваши волосы и вытирал Ваш потный лоб во время этого испытания. 
10. Вы словно натянутая струна, потому что узнали о переаттестации у вас на работе. Ваш друг: 
а) удивляется, почему Вы так нервничаете;
б) предлагает выпить для храбрости; 
в) внимательно выслушивает все Ваши жалобы, объясняя, что это только нервы... 

ИТОГИ 
Если большинство ответов — а) 
Кто этот мужчина в вашей постели? Вы не можете ему сказать, что у Вас на уме, Вы не имеете никакого представления, что происходит в его голове. Возможно, это только начало ваших отношений, а может быть, такое положение устраивает вас обоих? Или вы оба привыкли считать, что откровенность не приносит ничего, кроме боли? Хотя... Позиция "каждый в своем углу" имеет некоторые преимущества. Вы не должны много сил тратить на борьбу, потому что Вы не болтаете много. 
В том случае, если ваш секс великолепен, это лишь усиливает призрачность вашего благополучия. Что делать, если у Вас возникнет потребность в близости помимо постели? Достаточно тяжело для двух молчаливых дикобразов поговорить друг с другом, и все же стоит попробовать! Для начала спросите себя: "Чего я боюсь?" 
Если большинство ответов — б) 
Большинство из нас вписывается в эту категорию. Временами Вы хорошо знаете, о чем он думает, а временами — нет. У вас есть общие интересы, но есть и свои собственные, отличные от его. Что в этой картине неправильно? Ничего. Множество людей совершенно счастливы при таких отношениях. Но если Вам хочется большей близости, старайтесь больше разговаривать. Это миф, что если человек Вас любит, то он непременно должен читать ваши мысли. Иногда он не знает, чего Вы хотите, просто потому, что Вы ему об этом не сказали. Но не стоит принуждать своего друга к особому "дружескому разговору" — такой формальный подход может отпугнуть. Дожидайтесь случая. Сделать это удобно, например, во время обеда, выключив телевизор, когда действительно возникла потребность поговорить о Ваших чувствах и о его. Коротенькая беседа о том, как прошел день, способна творить чудеса! Но полная открытость и откровенность имеют обратную сторону. Будьте готовы услышать о вещах, которые Вы предпочли бы не знать. Если Вы бросите ему в лицо его же признание, когда будете сердиты, Вы просто потеряете его доверие. Если Вы хорошо знаете его больные места и решаете никогда их не задевать, это значит, Вы на правильном пути к взаимной близости. 
Если большинство ответов — в) 
В эмоциональном отношении вы - сиамские близнецы. Вы так близки, что понимаете смысл незаметного движения бровей партнера. Вы говорите абсолютно обо всем, включая ваши иррациональные страхи и серьезные гинекологические проблемы. Такая степень близости великолепна, не правда ли? Не всегда. Невозможно постоянно учитывать все требования другого. В действительности просто необходимо иметь знакомых вне дома и свои собственные интересы. Поэтому, если Вы и он на вершине блаженства, радуйтесь этому, но готовьте себя к будущему, поддерживайте дружеские отношения с другими людьми, сознавайте реальность — самые близкие отношения проходят разные стадии.

----------


## чижик

> Дом под камышовой крышей. Камыш – настоящий!


Не, ну про камыш понятно...А комментарии к рядом стоящему муСЧине? А то сплошная интрига...Нет, ШОБ написать "мы с мужем на фоне камыша..." , а то фото есть - а кто на нём? Я вот, например, не в курсе, кто этот симпатичный, усатый, рядом с тобой стоящий паренёк..срочно разъясни!:tongue::biggrin::biggrin:
Вот на такую мыслЮ меня фотографии натолкнули...

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Первая радость: моей дочери, единственной и неповторимой (для меня, конечно), исполнилось 17 лет.


Эта красотка на фото та самая, для которой мы тексты на Испанию сочиняли? Девочка- высший класс!

----------


## shoymama

> Не, ну про камыш понятно...А комментарии к рядом стоящему муСЧине? А то сплошная интрига...Нет, ШОБ написать "мы с мужем на фоне камыша..." , а то фото есть - а кто на нём? Я вот, например, не в курсе, кто этот симпатичный, усатый, рядом с тобой стоящий паренёк..срочно разъясни!:tongue::biggrin::biggrin:
> Вот на такую мыслЮ меня фотографии натолкнули...


Ну дык это ж МОЙ ЛЮБИМЫЙ МУЖ!!!
23 июля отметили 15-летие совместной жизни!  :Aga:

----------


## Volodя

> Камыш – настоящий!


 Кто-то сегодня очень громко говорил о своей супер грамотности-и моей неграмотности... Так вот-то что на крыше-тросник


У растения, на недозревшем коричневом стебле которого располагаются семена-называется РОГОЗ,


А КАМЫШ- околоводное цветущее растение совсем другого семейства!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Volodя*,
Молодец, Владимир, изучил Википедию!!! Мы за культурный и духовный рост молодёжи!!!:biggrin:



> Кто-то сегодня очень громко говорил о своей супер грамотности-и моей неграмотности...


Так мы ж о русском языке говорили, не о ботанике...:tongue: Тем более, вдруг на диалекте Шоумаминой местности тросТник и называется - камыш???

----------


## Volodя

> Молодец, Владимир, изучил Википедию!!! Мы за культурный и духовный рост молодёжи!!!


 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Всё не так сложно... Всё просто-люблю ботанику.

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*



> Так мы ж о русском языке говорили, не о ботанике...


А это и есть грамматическая ошибка :Aga:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Volodя*,



> Всё просто-люблю ботанику.


Я честно скажу: ботанику не люблю, но, прочитав твой поучающий пост, зашла специально в Википедию и увидела там те же самые фотки :smile:

----------


## Volodя

> увидела там те же самые фотки


 Я оттуда их изымал, поскольку у меня нет этих фоток, сделанных собственноручно...

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Три сестрицы под окном... 

Три сестрицы под окном 
Засиделись вечерком. 
Разговор на злобу дня - 
Как скончались их мужья. 

Говорит одна сестрица: 
- Муж мой пил и пил… 
И спился! 

Ей в ответ ее сестрица: 
- Ну, а мой - курил… 
Скурился! 

Третья, покраснев малиной: 
- Мой скончался… 
Кобелина! 

**************************** 

То ли быль, то ли небыль. 

Был на дворе год семьдесят…какой-то. 
В одной сберкассе очередь стояла, 
А в ней старушка, божий одуванчик, 
Пришла она с билетом лотерейным. 
Суёт в окошко ценную бумажку: 
- Проверь-ка, дочка ентот вот билетик, 
Заместо сдачи сунули в продмаге, 
Сегодня, говорят, таблица вышла. 
Берёт билет кассирша у старушки, 
Его сверяя, по газете водит, 
И говорит: 
- Ну, надо же такое! 
Москвич выиграл Ваш билет счастливый! 
От счастья бабка в обморок упала. 
Мужик, что сзади, подхватил старушку, 
И незаметно подменил билеты: 
Забрал её, а свой ей в руку влОжил. 
Очнувшись, бабка начала по новой: 
- Проверь-ка, дочка, может быть, ошибка? 
Та посмотрела: 
- Ой, простите! Волга! 
Мужик, что сзади, зА сердце схватился.

----------


## manja

Приветик всем на територрии добра...
жаль не могу закачать фотографии с прекрасного моря и морских волн с белой пеной...Я теперь на черном море...
Волны накатывают и в ярком солнце капли блестят как серебрянные украшения..
Очень люблю когда волны такие высокие и море такое неугомонное ...
Зашла в интернет кафэ и захотелось всем всем жителям темы добра пожелать много много позитива и добрых прекрасных эмоций...
Все таки какая классная штука жизнь...
Всем счастья....желаю.....
живите.....и радуйтесь ...

----------


## Медведик

*manja*,
Спасибо Манечка! Как я рада за тебяяяяяяяяя)))) Передай привет МОРЮ от меня.... Желаю радостного отдыха и божественных впечатлений от каждого мгновения!

----------


## Гвиола

*shoymama*,Олька,как я хочу вооон ту булочку в сахарной пудре!!! А что в домике с камышовой крышей?

----------


## Natali_T

79 фраз, подслушанных в парикмахерской
1. Везде постричь... 
2. Ухи подровнять... 
3. Мохнорылость снять... 
4. Постригите под "полубакс"... 
5. Зад побрить... 
6. Снять бока и зад... 
7. Зад подровнять и перед укоротить, а то слишком длинный... 
8. Все, что сзади сбрить, а что спереди пусть висит... 
9. Срезать все, что висит... 
10. Постригите, а то по утрам так стоит, что не знаешь куда его деть... 
11. Постричь так, чтоб не нападало туда... 
И2. Еще одно место работает или мне подождать?... 
13. Выстригите ему что-нибудь... 
14. Снимите бока и чтоб торчало...- 
15. Глядите по морде, что больше подойдет... 
16. Все поубирать... 
17. Это только здесь не бреют или везде? 
18. Уложите и чтоб подольше постояло... 
19. В у вас на этом месте сегодня никого нет?... 
20. Меня обрезать но не очень... 
21. А девушек у вас тут красят?... 
22. Я так хотел на вас попасть... 
23. Подрыхтовать... 
24. Посмотрите у меня что-то не то с головой... 
25. Сделайте мне удлиненный зад... 
26. Хорошо, сегодня с первого раза попал... 
27. Сзади почти все, а сверху не все... 
28. Мне сделайте снизу, как у него сверху, а сверху, как у него снизу... 
29. Как стало здорово!... 
30. Можно у вас тут... 
31. Подогнать поближе к голове... 
32. Голову сохранить... 
33. С обнаженной головой... 
34. Где втирать интенсивно - спереди или сзади?,,... 
35. А мне можно самой помочиться? 
36. Неужели я на тебя напал (попал)?... 
37. Хорошо обделала... 
З8. Мне челку покусать... 
39. Сделайте его мужчиной.... 
40. У меня значительно короче, чем у предыдущего... 
41. На гребне покороче... 
42- Волосяной покров снять на 50%.... 
43. Человека надо сделать... 
44. За волосы можно дергать, как положено, но не больно... 
45. Уберите этот бардак с мозгов... 
46. Оголить... 
47. На вас третий раз подряд попадаю.-- 
48. Снизу можно взять хорошо 
48. У меня борода растёт значительно быстрее чем голова 
49. Задняя часть до бела 
50. Снимем все волосы по половинке 
51. Волосы наверх, уши на косую 
52. А почему все мужские места женщины заняли? 
53. А мне только передок подрезать! 
54. 3 раза приходил, а всё под Вас не попадал и живу ж прямо под вами 
55. Мне причёску как у Саши Маслякова, только чтоб волосы длинные были 
56. А ногти у вас не работают? 
57. Ему чубчик с ушками постригите 
58. Сделайте красивым и не сильно длинным 
59. По телефону: <Я что тебя с клиента сняла?> 
60. На заде без окантовки 
61. А нельзя ли мне в заде ёжика сделать 
62. А правда, что Вы нас всех на писюльку берёте? 
63. Пожалуйста, зад мой не трогайте, я всегда сам кантуюсь 
64. Чтоб зад чистый был, а спереди стояло 
65. Вопрос: «Зачем вы меня спереди дёргаете?» Ответ: «А чтобы стояло» 
66. У меня в определённых местах торчат волоски, как одинокие всадники 
67. Всё дело уполовинить 
68. Срежьте мне этот несносный перёд до конца 
69. Мне приподнять зад и снять всю волосистость 
70. Ты мне чёлку на исполком поставишь? 
71. Сделать ушки голенькими 
72. Когда к Вам придти почикаться? 
73. Причешите меня взад 
74. Теперь я понял под кого я попал 
75. Вы мне гадостью какой-нибудь на голову сделайте 
76. Прихожу, на кого попадаю, под того и сажусь 
77. Мне перёд, только подровнять, укорачивать не надо 
78. Хозяйство моё в порядок приведите 
79. Дайте зеркальце, пойду мужику зад покажу

----------


## shoymama

> [b] А что в домике с камышовой крышей?


 А всякие вкусности мясные... Мы тоже пристроились...

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Volodя*,
Позитивное воздействие русской литературы 

 Бывало, тонешь в сумрачном тумане олигаршином, 
идёшь ко дну, как камешек, устав ногами бить... 
Но в час особо тягостный перечитаешь Гаршина - 
и сразу тянет вынырнуть, и сразу тянет всплыть. 

Бывало, с кем поссоришься, сидишь, на ближних взъевшейся 
(не треснуть, так хоть постом бы дотла испепелить!), 

потреплешь этак нервы-то, а вспомнишь Достоевского - 
и хочется - покаяться, и хочется - простить!.. 

Бывало, так намаешься с уборками-конфорками, 
разленишься, разнежишься, а совесть - тут как тут: 
подсунет в белы рученьки роман Максима Горького - 
и сразу всё понятненько, мол, счастье - это труд! 

Бывало, ищешь дО свету души своей отдушину, 
всё мечешься да маешься (должна же где-то быть!), 
прочтёшь про Таню Ларину у этого АС Пушкина - 
и хочется - немедленно! - любить, любить, любить... 

Автор:  	Макошь

----------


## Курица

> Зашла в интернет кафэ и захотелось всем всем жителям темы добра пожелать много много позитива и добрых прекрасных эмоций...
> Все таки какая классная штука жизнь...
> Всем счастья....желаю.....
> живите.....и радуйтесь ...


Спасибо, Манечка!:smile:Как я рада за вас с Виктором. Море-это что-то просто фантастическое!!! :Aga: 
 А сегодня мы радовались жизни вместе с Элей (Мэри-Эл) и ее семейством, которое с дружеским визитом посетило наш старинный городок...
Позитивчик такой :Ok:  накануне нового учебного года(на работу выходим, эхххххххх...)
А вот доказательства:

[IMG]http://*********ru/810302.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/807230.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/796990.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/795966.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/802110.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/788798.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/792894.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## julia2222

> А сегодня мы радовались жизни вместе с Элей (Мэри-Эл) и ее семейством


МОЛОДЦЫ! :Ok:  Я мысленно была с вами! Красиво как у вас там, Тань! Загадывать не буду, но если в Питер в командировку вырвусь, то и к Эле и к тебе обязательно доберусь :Aga:  (правда это будет не скоро :Ha: )

----------


## Курица

> Красиво как у вас там, Тань! Загадывать не буду, но если в Питер в командировку вырвусь, то и к Эле и к тебе обязательно доберусь


МИЛОСТИ ПРОСИМ!!! :Ok:

----------


## julia2222

> МИЛОСТИ ПРОСИМ!


И даже от фотографий такая обалденная положительная энергетика идёт. СПАСИБО за ПОЗИТИВ! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> И даже от фотографий такая обалденная положительная энергетика идёт.


тогда продолжу.Это Элечкин ЛЕША.Он пробует  "на вес" кольчугу древнерусского воина
[IMG]http://*********ru/822579.jpg[/IMG]

а эта красивая девочка -Полина, ее дочь (она же-Апполинария)
[IMG]http://*********ru/813363.jpg[/IMG]

Поклонный крест
[IMG]http://*********ru/812339.jpg[/IMG]
Холм отчасти насыпной, но часть Кургана сделана из средневековых древних камней. Между валунов засыпана земля из разных мест. Сделаны ступени, по которым можно подняться к кресту. Крест находится на вершине холма. Крест изготовлен из особой породы лиственницы, имеет высоту 8 метров. 
На гранитных створах, которые поддерживают крест, венчающий Священный курган, написано: "Холм воздвигнут силами радетелей Псковской земли. Священный холм – символ единства истории нашего отечества, он вмещает в себя горсти русской земли, овеянной подвигом и славой её героев, вписанных золотыми страницами в летопись российского государства".
27 сентября 2007 года в Старом Изборске прошло возведение и освящение креста на Святом кургане. Службу вёл архиепископ Псковский и Великолукский Евсевий с братией Псково-Печерского Свято-Успенского монастыря. Священный холм символизирует российское единство. По замыслу авторов идеи, он собрал земли разных времён в одном месте, чтобы они зажили единой жизнью. Владыка также внес свой вклад в создание кургана. Он вложил камень из Иерусалима и разлил елей от Гроба Господня и других святых мест. "Я делаю это во имя православия на нашей земле и процветания народа", - сказал архиепископ.
Эля тоже привезла земли из своего города. Процесс подсыпания Лужской земли в этот холм ПОлиной и Элечкой вы видите на фотографии:
[IMG]http://*********ru/790835.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Курица*,
*Танюша!!!* *огромное СПАСИБО* от всей моей семьи, за прекрасный день  у тебя в гостях, свой отчет чуток попозже выложу, сегодня уже позно и находились - ух как много!!!! Большой привет и дальнейших кулинарных изысков - Дашуле ,доченьке твоей, которая нас сегодня целый день кормила и очень вкусно!!!)))))

----------


## Ларико

Таня! Сегодня наконец-то открылись странички! Посмотрела! И тоже хочу к тебе в гости!!!!!!! Очень!
А вы с Элей красотки!
Эля, тебе комплимент: твоя семья... все такие светлые люди.
Спасибо за фотографии! :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/842060.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 55 минут*
...Ночью гаишник останавливает горбатый запорожец, глянул, а там 17 пьяных в дрова мужиков. Гаишник настолько обалдел, что и штрафовать не стал. Только, говорит, чтоб завтра в том же составе ко мне трезвыми явились. Наутро начинают утрамбовываться в машину, 16 влезли, а 17-й, хоть убей, никак. Водитель и спрашивает: 
- Слушай, а может быть, тебя с нами не было? 
Семнадцатый (возмущено): 
- Здрасьте! А кто ж вам на вчера всю дорогу на баяне играл?!

----------


## Volodя

Давайте проверим зрение

----------


## Гвиола

[IMG]http://*********ru/811330m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*с началом последней недели лета*:frown:

----------


## Абюл45

:Ok:  УРАААААА!!! Я снова с вами,ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕЕЕЕЕ!!! Мои дорогие, соскучилааааась...:rolleyes:
 завершила очередной сезон в пионэрском лагере.

----------


## manja

> Спасибо, Манечка!Как я рада за вас с Виктором. Море-это что-то просто фантастическое!!!
> А сегодня мы радовались жизни вместе с Элей (Мэри-Эл) и ее семейством, которое с дружеским визитом посетило наш старинный городок...


Спасибо Танюша и Ленусик Медведик за теплые слова...
Нам стало еще теплее от ваших слов...
Радуемся за новые встречи форумчан.. и понимаем что это настоящий позитив..
Всем хорошего настроения в последнюю неделю лета...

----------


## Анатольевна

*Volodя*,



> Давайте проверим зрение


  :Ok:  Елки-палки, хорошая картинка - надо попробовать распечатать в большом формате и... подумать, как применить... Может, на второй день свадьбы...

----------


## skomorox

А куда подевалась Ксения Высоцкая? Что-то её уже долго на форуме нет????

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Анатольевна*,



> Елки-палки, хорошая картинка - надо попробовать распечатать в большом формате и... подумать, как применить... Может, на второй день свадьбы...


Отличная мысль! Думаю, особенно в образе бабы Ёжки можно гостей проверить на зрение, на трезвость!

*Вовка!* 
Спасибо за картинку!!!! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17



----------


## Ночка

посмеялась, улыбнитесь и вы.
Из разговоров в "аське"
==================================
***: На меня накатила волна уборки...
***: Сбила с ног и я уснул.
==================================
yyy: Я буду ухаживать за тобой, как за котенком :-)
***: Лоток, что ли, выносить?
==========================================
B9t: я вот думаю, чего б из дома такого на море взять, чтобы все меня увидели и сразу охренели
Кердяпкин: лыжи возьми
============================================
***: Поздравляю!
yyy: С чем?
***: С днем независимости Эквадора!!!
yyy: Ой, а я думала меня уж никто и не поздравит...
==========================================

----------


## optimistka17



----------


## Масяня

*Курица*,


Танюш, давно хотела у тебя спросить: твой Ромка - цыган поступил в военное?

----------


## Марина Дудник

Кстати да???? Поступил? Или едем начальству ихнему морду бить??? :Aga: :biggrin::eek:

----------


## Курица

> Танюш, давно хотела у тебя спросить: твой Ромка - цыган поступил в военное?





> Кстати да???? Поступил? Или едем начальству ихнему морду бить???


Ой...Свет...Мариш...Едем бить...

Ни Рома, ни еще 196 мальчишек не прошли  ПРОФОТБОРА в Смоленское зенитно-ракетное...Приняли только 50 чел., думаю-генеральских сынков и прочих "позвоночных-кошелечных"(т.е. тех, кто "по звонку" и с толЬстым кошелЬком)
Ну, да что НИ делается-к лучшему.
Он-студент Великолукской сельхозакадемии, инженерный фак-т, отделение автомобили и автотранспорт. Его девушка Настя-студентка 2 курса педунивера из г.Пскова рада несказанно. что он остался в нашей, Псковской обл., что у него каникулы как у людей, да и выходные тоже, что не казарма...А Ромка сказал, что и там, и там-инженерное образование...и что, пока войны не предвидится, пусть будут не зенитки, а автотранспорт...Что ж, может, он и прав...
*Вот они-Ромалэ и Настя:*
[IMG]http://*********ru/841040.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ну фсё!!!! Собираюсь и еду морду бить...!!!:mad: Как тот мышонок после пятой рюмки водки!!!:biggrin:

А сынульке нашему Ромале привет передай!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Он-студент Великолукской сельхозакадемии, инженерный фак-т, отделение автомобили и автотранспорт. Его девушка Настя-студентка 2 курса педунивера из г.Пскова рада несказанно. что он остался в нашей, Псковской обл., что у него каникулы как у людей, да и выходные тоже, что не казарма...А Ромка сказал, что и там, и там-инженерное образование...и что, пока войны не предвидится, пусть будут не зенитки, а автотранспорт...Что ж, может, он и прав...
> Вот они-Ромалэ и Настя:


ну, вы, конечно...можете и меня отхлестать...но... я тоже рада, что он рядом, и девушка хорошая...за нее, кстати/так и передай, сестра/ тоже рада!!!
симпатишная...Настя) а Ромка добрый.Вот :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

> ...Что ж, может, он и прав...
> Вот они-Ромалэ и Настя:


 Конечно, прав.
 Всё что ни делается- к лучшему...
 И слава Богу, что не попал в военную мясорубку... 
 Всё будет у Ромки хорошо, это даже по фотке видно..

----------


## maknata

Ребята!! Я сегодня самая счастливая!!! Прыгаю от удовольствия!!!
Итак, предыстория... Шастаю я иногда по городским свадебным форумам.. с целью изучить спрос.. на одном из форумов задала вопрос по поводу костюмов.. убейте меня, закидайте помидорами, но подавляющее  большинство невест были против. Хотя некоторые элементы костюмов я тоже использую, но "ряженку" не люблю... В общем, на этом форуме я и подсела.. общалась мало, но читала.. Иногда мои посты удаляли, потом возвращали. Ну, это внутренние тёрки, хотя вопрос о залоге.. лан, об этом попозже..
И вот, читаю я на этом форуме сообщений от девушки "Может мы переборчивые, но уже месяц ищем ведущую, не можем найти.." Какое то внутреннее чувство, даж на уровне подсознания заставило меня написать ей сообщение в личку. В итоге, пообщавшись по тырнету две недели  мы встретились!!! Ребята - девочка - просто ЧУДО!!! Её будущая свекровь - милейшая женщина!!!! Оказывается они не переборчивые - им просто надоело одно и то же. И я им показалась просто супер тамадой.:rolleyes:,а всё благодаря вам, мои хорошие. Саша (Свингинг) огромное тебе спасибище за мелодии с котами(кажись "Джинг Кэт") - вчера, на встречу выпускников зачем то кинула себе на флэшку одну из мелодий(похоже на серенаду). Оказывается  :Jopa:  чувствовала, что надо чем то удивлять.. Люблю я "мартовских котов", но тут добавила, что не умеют эти коты ублажать кошечек, чичас я им помогу.. Прошу на счёт"раз" приседать одного, на счёт "два" другого , но первого на этот счёт встать в полный рост, на счёт "три" присесть третьего и первого.. то есть двигаются в разнобой и при этом открывать  и закрывать рты. Включаю музыку и.. понеслась душа  в рай..Ржач стоял неимоверный. Подумала сама себе - а почему бы не сделать "серенаду под балконом" но по кошачьи?.. Ну в общем..Заказ взят, ну уж для них я постарась сделать всё на самом высшем уровне. :Aga:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Приняли только 50 чел., думаю-генеральских сынков и прочих "позвоночных-кошелечных"(т.е. тех, кто "по звонку" и с толЬстым кошелЬком)


Вот козлы! Пусть переживают в училище что Ромале не поступил,:mad:
 А у парня *пусть все будет хорошо*!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Таня! Сегодня наконец-то открылись странички! Посмотрела! И тоже хочу к тебе в гости!!!!!!! Очень!
> А вы с Элей красотки!
> Эля, тебе комплимент: твоя семья... все такие светлые люди.


Ларико!!!! я всеми фибрами души и хочу присоединиться к твоим посылам...
а еще больше, хочу познакомиться вживую с Танюшкой)):frown: :Aga: 




> А не хотите ли отведать арбузика?


кстати!!!!! :Aga:  последнее время занялась оформлением блюд. И, открыла сайт ,где человек такие...нет, ...ТАКИЕ!!!! ОБАЛДЕННЕЙШИЕ вещи делает из овощей, фруктов ,ягод-мама дорогая!!!это просто шедевры...хотя...
...все познается в сравнении...

----------


## maknata

Народ! Не примите в штыки.. вдруг увидела что нашего позитиффчика уже 390 страниц.. тяжеловато.. поэтому здесь закрываемси.. а НОВЫЙ открываем!:wink:

----------

